#xubuntu 2007-04-16
<maxamillion> ?
<maxamillion> TheSheep: random question i have always wondered ... is your desktop in polish or english?
<TheSheep> maxamillion: english
<TheSheep> maxamillion: translating programming-related stuff to Polish makes little sense anyways
<maxamillion> TheSheep: fair enough
* TheSheep pins the kernel version to avoid problems with reinstalling nvidia
<Arkh>  I need some help for installing pdo on ubuntu edgy
<Arkh> :p
<TheSheep> Arkh: pdo?
<Arkh> php data objects
<TheSheep> Google says: "PDO is the premier hydrocarbon exploration and production company in the Sultanate of Oman"
<TheSheep> php.net says: "If you're running a PHP 5.1 release, PDO and PDO_SQLITE is included in the distribution; "
<TheSheep> !info php
<ubotu> Package php does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<TheSheep> !info apache-php
<ubotu> Package apache-php does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<TheSheep> !find php
<ubotu> Found: dh-make-php, egroupware-phpbrain, egroupware-phpsysinfo, gphpedit, htcheck-php (and 198 others)
<TheSheep> argh
<TheSheep> !info libapache2-mod-php5
<ubotu> libapache2-mod-php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2.0 module). In component main, is optional. Version 5.1.6-1ubuntu2.3 (edgy), package size 2263 kB, installed size 5148 kB
<neozen> lol
<neozen> meep
<TheSheep> Arkh: that should be enough :)
<Arkh> root@acerus:/home/arkham# dpkg -l | grep php
<Arkh> ii  libapache2-mod-php5                        5.1.6-1ubuntu2.3
<Arkh> nah :(
<Arkh> pdo is not enabled by default on edgy's php
<Arkh> <.<
<TheSheep> Arkh: maybe you need to install php5-mysql or something
<Arkh> i did install everything I could think of
<Arkh> http://rafb.net/p/narkvF31.html
<TheSheep> php-db - PHP PEAR Database Abstraction Layer
<TheSheep> maybe you miss this? (wild guess)
<Arkh> I tried that but it doesn't seem to help so I removed it
<Arkh> :(
<somerville32> Hey emdash
<Merchelo> gg, installing the fglrx for mt ATI card did the trick, now it's much better
<maxamillion> gotta run
<Arkh> wow TheSheep I solved :P
<ratshell> IF YOU NEED HELP WITH UBUNTU COME TO THIS CHANNEL #ubuntuhelp, we will help you with all your UBUNTU NEEDS. AND THE ADMINISTRATORS WON"T WATCH YOU
<Arkh> lol?
<ratshell> I keep getting banned cause I made this room. And I am just letting people no about it.
<Arkh> oh
<Arkh> good luck
<ratshell> So that is why i made this channel. I am tired of the administrators control stuff like this.
<Arkh> why are you getting banned?
<ratshell> They claim I am spamming, but I don't know. That is why I stay in that channel
<ratshell> Tty there if you wanna come
<Will^Draven> o.O
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [+b *!*@nicholas-applebee.roaming.usm.maine.edu]  by Seveas
<jbs123> Hello all
<jbs123> I have a quick question and maybe someone can answer
<Merchelo> eh, did anyone else get a dcc file request?
<jbs123> If anyone is here.
<rici> yeah
<Arkh> me :p
<Naughtyboy> yepp..I got one
<aidanr> yup
<Qew> yeah, got one from _3oo3
<Naughtyboy> what is it..?
<aidanr> cancel it
<jbs123> I am running Xubuntu from USB stick, and I was wondering what do I need to change to have it boot to command prompt instead of window. Also is there away to auto run a script i wrote?
<crimsun> invoke the script from /etc/rc.local
<Qew> _3oo3 is in #pcbsd and denying...
<Arkh> lol
<Arkh> he is a liar?
<somerville32> It is Chris Punches
<Qew> well, yeah... unless his machine is hacked ;)
<somerville32> The same guy that claimed he hacked himself
<rici> it's hard to take nicks like _3oo3 seriously
<unikon> he just pm'd me to
<Arkh> the same guy threathened me to hack my pc :o
<Qew> haha
<Arkh> yepp, he said something like check your /var/log/sshd
<Arkh> but I don'thave sshd enabled nor installed
<Arkh> lol
<Merchelo> i was tempted to accept it, and see what it was
<unikon> whats up with chris punches
<unikon> hes in #nsa to
<jbs123> How do I stop xfce from booting? I wish to go straight to prompt
<unikon> qe whatd he say on #pcbsd
<Qew> well, he apologised to me, but I said that he should really come here and do that, because I wasn't the only one. He then said he didn't care enough, so I rejected his apology.
<Qew> anyway, best not dwell on bad rubbish. Better things to talk about here. ;)
<unikon> true
<unikon> i just wish they'd fix the distro and make an Xubuntu-lite
<Merchelo> heh, it's ubuntu-lite is it not?
<unikon>  id like  to see even a lighter version
<unikon>  absolute bare minimum them add to as seen fit
<Merchelo> i just install xubuntu, and remove all the crap i don't need
<Merchelo> well, crap to me, golden eggs to other people.
<kalikiana> Whatever the crap is, leave xfce :D
<Merchelo> i did, but i did install fluxbox, just for old times sake.
<kalikiana> I suppose if you like fuxbox and can't live with xfce that is okay. But if you prefer xfce I'm even more happy. ;)
<jbs124> update-rc.d test.sh defaults  - will this run my script as su on start up ?
<Naughtyboy> for thoose who didn't know...the kernel and the new nvidia drivers seemse to work now..
<Arianna> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2457649#post2457649
<Pumpernickel> Arianna: File a bug report, including any error messages you get.
<Pumpernickel> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<xjkx> what differs xubuntu of other buntus besides the DE?
<Merchelo> it's more lightweight, which means it would run on older machines, more smoothly.
<Merchelo> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<xjkx> Merchelo how much memory i need to run xubuntu?
<darrend_laptop> xjkx: I think 128MB is generally the recommended minimum, but some are running it with less
<Merchelo> 128-192 for the live CD, otherwise, 64mb could handle it
<xjkx> thanks, i frankly didnt find on website the minimum recommended :P how about partition? the minimum needed?
<Merchelo> 1.5
<Merchelo> gb
<xjkx> :D
<xjkx> i love the fact i could run it with 128 or 64, but i hate the website doesn't tell that so i'd show they people :>
<xjkx> the people*
<xjkx> almost sleeping while typing
<xjkx> oh i found http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<xjkx> xD
<dac> what is xubuntu?
<crimsun> xubuntu.org
<darrend_laptop> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<dac> ok
<dac> I've tried all 4 ubuntu tonight, and i did not know these even existed,neat.
<dac> i'll go away and check out xubuntu.org, thanks
<ceil420> http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/9592/weirdfontdm8.png <=- can someone help get my fonts sorted? i don't know why the alt+f2 thing and firefox have separate fonts ;x
<TheSheep> firefox handles its fonts separately from the system
<ceil420> i certainly didn't change it's fonts myself :o but i'll poke around
<ceil420> what about the "run program" thing? the font you see is one i tried before settling on the one that you see in the xchat userlist
<TheSheep> ceil420: check your .gtkrc and .gtkrc-2.0 files
<TheSheep> ceil420: also, killing the xfrun process might help
<ceil420> is xfrun the name of that little box?
<TheSheep> yes
<ceil420> and where's .gtkrc/-2.0?
<TheSheep> xfrun4 actually
<ceil420> ah ok
<TheSheep> .gtkrc is in your home directory -- it starts with a period, so it's hidden by default, enable showing hidden files to see it
<ceil420> yeah the font in xfrun4 is back to normal now o/
<ceil420> i only got .gksu.lock and .gtk-bookmarks for hidden files started with g in ~/ :x
<ceil420> starting*
<TheSheep> that's ok
<TheSheep> restarting firefox would fix it too
<TheSheep> probably
<ceil420> tried that; it didn't :x
<TheSheep> but you must have something broken if the apps didn't update their fonts automagically
<TheSheep> dbus maybe
<ceil420> xchat updated fine
<TheSheep> weird
<ceil420> so did BitTornado and Evince
<ceil420> and the settings GUI itself; firefox and xfrun are the only two that acted weird :x
<TheSheep> do you have free space in your home?
<ceil420> my space is limited? :o
<TheSheep> of course, the disks are not made of rubber
<ceil420> heh 12gb free
<ceil420> thought for some reason you were on about a limit in space in ~/ specifically :x like Xgb max or sumn
<TheSheep> ceil420: well, I don't know how you installed xubuntu, you might have eveything on a single partition, or on several separate ones
<ceil420> Xubuntu's takin' up it's own 20gb hd
<ceil420> no partitions
<TheSheep> no ideas then
<ceil420> thanks for your time and fixin' xfrun :x
<wheels3572> Can anyone tell me how to set the Terminal Window
<wheels3572> what's the command
<wheels3572> x-terminal
<wheels3572> or what
<darrend_laptop> "set it"? what do you mean?
<wheels3572> darrend_laptop, instead of always clicking on applications/system and terminal I wanna set a shortcut key
<darrend_laptop> ah.  The command is just "Terminal"
<wheels3572> ty Darren
<Catoptromancy> is "./configure"   and then "make"  somehow different in x?ubuntu
<Catoptromancy> I follow install instructions exactly and when I try to "make"  says it cant find soemthing
<Catoptromancy> ./configure seems to work
<grazie> Catoptromancy: the configure, make and make install is bog standard linux
<Catoptromancy> hmmm
<Catoptromancy> i know
<Catoptromancy> i must be doing something wrong
<grazie> or maybe something wrong with the package
<Catoptromancy> I dont think ive gotten anything installed native besides freecell and chess
<Catoptromancy> wine works fine though
<Catoptromancy> I assume "make" works in home user directorys
<grazie> yeah
<Catoptromancy> wine installed itself somewhere not in home and it works nearly perfect
<Catoptromancy> heh ive even watched vid tutorials that pretty much did what i did
<Catoptromancy> but with different programs
<Catoptromancy> hmm
<grazie> what package and what error? configure only really checks all is ok for building. it could easily have an error
<Catoptromancy> really all packages
<Catoptromancy> blender, prboom, eternity, ioquake3, openarena
<Catoptromancy> I actually think I got ioquake3 installed
<Catoptromancy> but i was launching it wrong
<grazie> then you probably are doing something not quite right then
<Catoptromancy> ill figure out
<Catoptromancy> got a few saved pages to go through
<Catoptromancy> but it seems like I was doing stuff right
<hyper_ch> grazie: you're here?
<grazie> yes
<hyper_ch> do you know how I can setup rsync the way that it has less priority than e.g. Firefox?
<grazie> not exactly....but using nice in some way
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: Do you mean in terms of bandwidth usage or on the machine ?
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: in terms of bandwidth usage but on the machine
<hyper_ch> hmm, that probably isn't possible right?
<h3sp4wn> Its not easy but it is possible
* grazie was thinking terms of process priority
<hyper_ch> grazie: process priority would be nice
<hyper_ch> I mean "nice"
<h3sp4wn> nice or renice that is quite easy
<hyper_ch> what about bandwidth?
<hyper_ch> or is there a way I can allocate max. bandwidth to rsync?
<h3sp4wn> You have to use iptables
<hyper_ch> eeks
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: you scare me :)
<h3sp4wn> Are you using rsync over ssh
<h3sp4wn> if so that makes it even more difficult
<Merchelo> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<grazie> oh, didn't realise you use iptables to limit bandwidth
<h3sp4wn> You have to use tc - and layer 7 filters
<grazie> could use*
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: whatever that is :)
<h3sp4wn> but there is no l7 filter for rync that I can see
<hyper_ch> ok... :) thx for trying :)
<h3sp4wn> http://www.linux.com/howtos/Traffic-Control-HOWTO/index.shtml
<grazie> h3sp4wn: did you get to try Arch?
<h3sp4wn> grazie: Not yet
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: the problem is how to match rsync - you cannot use port (because otherwise ssh would also be penalised) packet size maybe
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: well, won't matter by ssh - I only have a limited upstream, 400kbit/s and I would like to say rsync can use up to 380kbit/s hence I'd still have 20kbit for surfing
<hyper_ch> I normally don't use file transfer through ssh
<hyper_ch> except for online editing of php files
<h3sp4wn> rsync is insecure
<h3sp4wn> if its not through ssh
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: yes, I use it through ssh - but I don't see a reason why I should not limit ssh or why it would be bad
<h3sp4wn> Well for me the most important thing is ssh and dns - hence they go into the priority class
<h3sp4wn> but if you are using rsync + ssh then that would put rsync into the priority class when you want it in a lower one
<hyper_ch> why that?
<hyper_ch> why do you have ssh in a priority class?
<h3sp4wn> nothing worse than a laggy ssh connection
<hyper_ch> ^^
<h3sp4wn> http://pastebin.ca/442808
<h3sp4wn> that is the mangle table I am using
<hyper_ch> is there a way to limit incoming ssh?
<hyper_ch> and I have no clue what this all means :)
<hyper_ch> well, I have to do some work now anyway :)
<h3sp4wn> you need to read and understand traffic control
<h3sp4wn> and spend ages (I mean ages) messing with it to get it right - there is stuff like wondershaper but it sucks
<amsmith42hs> Keyboard shortcut to lock an xfce desktop?
<h3sp4wn> control alt delete
<h3sp4wn> (if xlockmore or xlockmore-gl is installed anyway)
<amsmith42hs> Thank you much
<h3sp4wn> well for me it works anyway
<amsmith42hs> That does the trick.
<amsmith42hs> I forget the name of the network connection icon panel program...
<highvoltage> network manager?
<amsmith42hs> Eh, I don't think it is in the repositories. It works like a Windows one.
<amsmith42hs> Oh, well.
<amsmith42hs> But if network manager will do the same thing, I'll use it. I just don't know how to do that.
<amsmith42hs> Nevermind.
<amsmith42hs> Did it.
<amsmith42hs> :P
<amsmith42hs> Oh, except what do I use for "network device"? IP? MAC? encap?
<amsmith42hs> Nevermind again...
<amsmith42hs> lol
<amsmith42hs> I'm smarter than I thought :P
<BrianBoyko> Hello - I have an interesting problem.
<BrianBoyko> I'd like to reformat my low-end laptop and load Xubuntu but when I do so I find I no longer have access to WiFi - and thus, no more access to the Internet.  It detects the hardware alright but I don't have an app which can scan for networks installed.  I'd rather not connect to an ethernet line if I can avoid it.  Is there any way to get something like "wifi radar" on Xubuntu from the LiveCD or by putting a package file on a burned CD?
<TheSheep> there is a command line utility for that, I think
<TheSheep> !wifi | BrianBoyko
<ubotu> BrianBoyko: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BrianBoyko> TheSheep: Sorry, but that's not really answering my question.  WiFi works out of the gate.  The problem is I'm not sure how to configure it.
<BrianBoyko> To connect to my network.
<BrianBoyko> Because I lack things such as my SSID.
<TheSheep> BrianBoyko: try: iwconfig eth0 ssid any
<TheSheep> BrianBoyko: replace eth0 with your actual wireless interface
<TheSheep> essid
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> iwconfig eth0 essid any
<kalikiana> Check that out, you crazy coders: http://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2006/09/bloggers-block-3-dreaming-in-browser.html
<BrianBoyko> Thanks.
<newz2000> who is the xubuntu webmaster?
<TheSheep> newz2000: I think there are several people with access to the web page
<TheSheep> newz2000: best write to xubuntu-devel mailing list
<newz2000> ah. I'm the Ubuntu.com webmaster, wanted to help out by coordinating efforts for release
<TheSheep> newz2000: that would be awesome
<newz2000> are you guys shooting for the same release date as Ubuntu?
<TheSheep> newz2000: I guess so, possibly with a small delay
<TheSheep> (I'm not a dev)
<newz2000> ah, ok. Thanks.
<TheSheep> newz2000: if you want to get someone alive, I think you should check in several hours from now
<newz2000> ok. I'll try your suggestion of sending to -devel
<TheSheep> newz2000: they are mostly from US
<newz2000> what, they're not up yet? Lazy bums.
* newz2000 is from the US too. :-)
* maxamillion is as well
<TheSheep> maxamillion: who's the chief webmaster of xubuntu.org? not you, by any chance? ;)
<TheSheep> maxamillion: newz2000 came to help us
<maxamillion> TheSheep: that would be cody ... he's the only one with shell access
<newz2000> maxamillion: I'm the ubuntu.com webmater. I just wanted to try and coordinate our efforts for release (if that would be helpful)
* highvoltage has shell access too, fwiw
<TheSheep> maxamillion: btw, I have the drupal theme, will do the recoloring today ;)
<maxamillion> newz2000: oh, awesome ... we are actually attempting to re-theme our drupal setup and  ... oh, nvm TheSheep is on it
<maxamillion> TheSheep: you are the man
<maxamillion> highvoltage: hey jonathan
<newz2000> :-)
<TheSheep> maxamillion: not really, I was supposed to do that a week ago
<highvoltage> hey maxamillion
<maxamillion> TheSheep: oh ... but didn't you just recently get the theme code anyways?
<newz2000> TheSheep: I've created a drupal module for updating the list of mirrors from launchpad (they have a mirror prober). Would that help?
<maxamillion> newz2000: that would be awesome...  as of now, i update by hand
<TheSheep> newz2000: I have no experience with the guts of drupal, I'm a css guy
<newz2000> maxamillion: do you know for sure if https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+cdmirrors-rss is aplicable for you?
<TheSheep> say, shoudn't we move to #xubuntu-devel or something?
<newz2000> sure
<concept10> Does xubuntu-desktop use GDM by default?
<maxamillion> concept10: yes
<concept10> maxamillion, thanks.
<maxamillion> concept10: no prob
<concept10> My system has some conflict/error.  When booting normally, the GDM locks up. (It shows Xubuntu GDM login)  When I boot single user mode and run GDM, I have no problems. (it shows normal ubuntu GDM login) Any suggestions?
<maxamillion> concept10: that's strange .... what version of ubuntu you running?
<concept10> maxamillion, feisty
<concept10> maxamillion, see, I have mostly run ubuntu-desktop over the years, but recently switched/installed to xubuntu-desktop.  People with fresh systems may not see this problem.
<concept10> This just occurred with the update to GDM 2.18.1 I think
<maxamillion> concept10: hmmm... i might suggest dropping to command line and doing a package update and upgrade, its possible that there was a bug and they have submitted a fix ... but i honestly wouldn't know why it would cause an issue like that
<maxamillion> ah, you just recently updated?
<concept10> maxamillion, I have all updates
<maxamillion> concept10: hmmm... ok
<concept10> Im almost thinking that a normal boot uses xfwm4, but I could be wrong
<maxamillion> well, gdm is independent of xfwm4 or metacity
<concept10> yeah, that was a brain fart on my part
<maxamillion> no worries
<concept10> I need to figure out how to debug the gdmlogin since it just freezes
<maxamillion> but yeah ... i am trying to think why gdm would bork on the xubuntu theme
<concept10> yeah! Maybe its just the theme
* concept10 goes looking for that theme
<concept10> I dont understand though, I have ubuntu regular theme set as default, and it still uses the xubuntu theme
<concept10> this should mean that my GDM config file isnt being used
<maxamillion> concept10: yeah, there is a command you need to run to set it back ... gimme a minute and i will find it
<concept10> at least on normal boot
<cyzie> 7.04 is feisty fawn ?
<Ramla> Yes
<cyzie> pl
<cyzie> i have xubuntu 6.10
<cyzie> can i upgrade to 7.04 without any problem ?
<Ramla> It is likely. But I'd wait for the final
<maxamillion> cyzie: you can upgrade, the package freeze happened last night (iirc) and the official release of final images will be in 4 or 5 days ... upgrading now shouldn't cause you problems
<maxamillion> cyzie: i've been running feisty for a few months without issue
<cyzie> i see. thanks
<maxamillion> cyzie: np
<cyzie> but i didnt have much time to go into details
<cyzie> cuz i use fedora core 6 , debian and xubuntu
<maxamillion> cyzie: fair enough .... a little variety never hurt anyone :)
<maxamillion> concept10: do you have gnome installed?
<cyzie> yea.. got confused sometime.... :-s
<concept10> maxamillion, not the entire ubuntu-desktop, but most components
<maxamillion> concept10: well, gnome?
<Naughtyboy> guys..a question about autostarted services..??
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: shoot
<maxamillion> concept10: do you have gnome installed?
<concept10> maxamillion, ubuntu-desktop is gnome, yes
<maxamillion> concept10: rgr
* grazie rgr = roger = yes
<Naughtyboy> anacron, atd, klogd, sysklogd and portmap....are they essential to my system..?
<maxamillion> concept10: anyhoo, when you login in the recovery mode can you get to a gnome desktop?
<concept10> maxamillion, I don't have the entire contents of the ubuntu-desktop metapackages, but I have pretty much every other gnome library
<maxamillion> grazie: thank you ... i always forget that isn't general notation ;)
<concept10> maxamillion, yes..
<grazie> maxamillion: i think you're the only person I know that uses it on irc
<concept10> maxamillion, I should mention that most of the time, I like to run my desktop this way.
<maxamillion> concept10: hmmm... actually, my idea won't work because i don't think the setting would carry over ....
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion,  ....anacron, atd, klogd, sysklogd and portmap....are they essential to my system..?
<maxamillion> grazie: probably .... i picked it up chatting on aim with gamer friends
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: maybe not portmap ... but the others i believe are
<concept10> maxamillion, I like to use gnome panels, with xfdesktop and thunar, its kind of a mix between the two
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: no wait ... i think you might need portmap too
<maxamillion> concept10: fair enough ...
<maxamillion> ah! ... i have class and need to run
<concept10> maxamillion, thanks anyway
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, _ OK..thnx for the help
<h3sp4wn> You don't need portmap unless you are running an nfs server
<maxamillion> concept10: no prob, sorry i have to go ... someone else might be able to help
* maxamillion looks at grazie :)
<h3sp4wn> (even with client you can use -o nolock)
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: np
<max_at_class> bbl
* grazie wakes up ...erm what that?
<dooglus> how does one change the keyboard layout in xfce?
<grazie> dooglus: country key mapping?
<grazie> dooglus: or keyboard type?
<dooglus> grazie: country
<dooglus> grazie: I want US not UK
<grazie> dooglus: easiest way is "sudo setxkbmap us" in a terminal
<dooglus> grazie: will the 'stick' between reboots?
<grazie> dooglus: yes
<dooglus> grazie: thanks.  that seems to have worked.
* grazie usually everyone gets US whether they want it or not
<grazie> np
<dooglus> I think I selected UK a long time ago when I was using GNOME, maybe.  Then I switched to using other computers, all with the US layout, and now I'm back on this old laptop I can't use UK any more.
<dooglus> The # and ~ and | keys are all in different places
<dooglus> and \
* grazie knows from experience that " and @ are switched too
<grazie> hi cellofellow ... sort your system out?
<grazie> sorted*
<cellofellow> almost
<cellofellow> I forgot those little lines I have to add to xorg.conf to disable compositing so that GL works.
<grazie> glad to hear that. hope the almost isn't too much hassle
<cellofellow> well, I now need to rack my brain for all of those programs I installed before, particularly third party ones.
<cellofellow> non-repo I mean.
* grazie likes rsync backups at times like that
* cellofellow would like some space to backup to
<concept10> does xubuntu use something other than gdmgreeter?
<Arkh> what is gdmgreeter?
<concept10> Arkh, shows the login box and menu
<Arkh> oh gdm
<Arkh> do you want to change the theme or the proram?
<concept10> Arkh, no, trying to debug..
<Arkh> oh I see
<concept10> Arkh, the Xubuntu greeter locks on my system
<concept10> (freezes)
<Arkh> just logging in or switching user?
<concept10> Logging in
<Arkh> Xubuntu Feisty?
<concept10> Arkh, yes
<Arkh> Bug description [edit] 
<Arkh> Binary package hint: gdm
<Arkh> If I log in as a second user and then try to log out, it hangs the system. I've got Intel graphic chip and use Beryl:
<Arkh> Yes, I tried with xfwm4 and had the same result. Cheers.
<Arkh> concept10, what does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log say?
<concept10> Arkh, no errors
<Arkh> did you try to log in without gdm
<h3sp4wn> Is the release candidate of feisty out yet ?
<Arkh> and dist-upgrade the system?
<concept10> Arkh, you mean startx?
<Arkh> or just Ctrl + Alt +F2
<Arkh> h3sp4wn, it really doesn't seem so
<h3sp4wn> Arkh: I wonder if they just release in 2 days or whatever without one or not
<Arkh> Latest News
<Arkh>     * Xubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) beta released
<Arkh>     * Xubuntu Feisty Fawn - Pre-beta testing
<Arkh>     * Herd 5 Released
<Arkh> the site has a banner about the coutdown
<Arkh> they say in 4 days.. who knows..
<grazie> h3sp4wn: max_at_class said earlier the release is now  frozen so an update will give you the release unless something goes bad
<Merchelo> what's herd?
<grazie> !herd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about herd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arkh> a previous beta version
<concept10> time to drag out meld
<Merchelo> ahh ok
<Arkh> alpha*
<h3sp4wn> grazie: It would be alot easier if the ubuntu release schedule was closer to the fedora one
<h3sp4wn> interestingly enough the hard locks I was having have gone away since updating to a clean 2.6.21-rc6
<Arkh> compiling vanillas or from repo?
<h3sp4wn> straight from kernel.org
<Arkh> so do I usually
<Arkh> but I tend to get the latest "stable" version
<concept10> meld is bad ass for diffs
<h3sp4wn> Arkh: I usually use the latest snapshot - and other bits I am interested in from -mm or wherever (Like RSDL at the moment)
<Arkh> :)
<h3sp4wn> But to be honest I would have expected ubuntu's kernel to be alot more stable than this one
<Arkh> RDSL?
<Arkh> that's a new word :p
<h3sp4wn> http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/staircase-deadline/
<Arkh> oh, Rotating Staircase Deadline Scheduler
<concept10> I personally think this release is going to be worse than dapper->edgy
<concept10> unless they delay
<Arkh> better performance h3sp4wn ?
<h3sp4wn> Arkh: Its strange how it works but it seems to work well
<concept10> h3sp4wn, do you use this on your  embedded kernels also?
<h3sp4wn> concept10: I have got it on one to test
<h3sp4wn> Arkh: I thought there was no way deadline would ever be good for a desktop
<concept10> This is the best aspect of GNU/Linux in my opinion.  The ability and diversity of different methods of kernel configs
<h3sp4wn> concept10: Running with 2.6.19.7
<concept10> h3sp4wn, I try to stay abreast of the kernel changes but some of the stuff flies over my head like crows :)
<concept10> h3sp4wn, ive been watching a bunch of free CS lectures learning all about kernels though.  Its amazing what you can learn for free on the net these days.
* grazie understanding the kernel ain't easy
<h3sp4wn> understanding some parts is not impossible though
<h3sp4wn> I only use ck's patches though because what he wants is system to be like is exactly how I want mine
<h3sp4wn> keep it responsive under whatever load
<concept10> I personally don't understand how people even begin to grok most of this stuff.  Im thinking that it will take at least a year of lurking and a mostly CS education to even begin contributing to the kernel. (not the janitorial stuff)
<h3sp4wn> ck is a doctor by trade not a programmer so it is possible
<concept10> h3sp4wn, do you have any idea what this big gnome announcement is supposed to be?
<grazie> if ck is a doctor then he also isn't stupid
<concept10> right
<concept10> speaking of doctors, friggin google video has a video of an autopsy.. couldnt watch it :)
<h3sp4wn> concept10: First I have heard of it
<h3sp4wn> concept10: I haven't even looked at gnome since .14 (as soon as it got mono I haven't used it since)
* grazie gnome has mono! struth...I didn't know that
<grazie> grazie: gave up on gnome when it got fat
<concept10> h3sp4wn, you can run gnome without any mono
<concept10> I have not one single mono binary on my system
<h3sp4wn> concept10: its a dependancy of some part of it
<concept10> h3sp4wn, tomboy/beagle - if you roll with the default ubuntu-desktop
<h3sp4wn> I don't think any interpretted stuff belongs as part of a desktop
<concept10> h3sp4wn, python either?
<h3sp4wn> concept10: none - no perl / python / ruby anything
<h3sp4wn> I don't like the way the apps feel
<concept10> h3sp4wn, I guess I don't mind python for desktop, but any others no.  Actually I like when small apps are made with python..  That's easy hackin'
<grazie> I wouldn't have thought having most linux distros without python was very easy?
<h3sp4wn> my laptop has just python python-minimal python2.4 python2.4-minimal (debian)
<h3sp4wn> only reason I have those is for alsa-utils
<h3sp4wn> thats fine though because its not a gui app on my desktop
<concept10> ubutnu _loves_ python on the desktop.  I like the Exaile music app.  I get to do all sorts of silly additions to it because of python
<Arkh> I like exaile too
<Arkh> too bad it doesn't have proxy support :(
<h3sp4wn> I just use amarok
<h3sp4wn> or moc
<Arkh> lol music on console :p
<concept10> h3sp4wn, its also interesting to read about Pardus Linux.  They have re-written damn near everything in python.. even the boot scripts!
<BFTD> how do you pronounce "Amarok"?
<TheSheep> "I'm a rock"
<BFTD> ah
<BFTD> ok
<TheSheep> kiddin
<TheSheep> no idea
* grazie thinks TheSheep is pretty close
<BFTD> yeah
<BFTD> same here
<concept10> h3sp4wn, this is a good read (if your into init): http://www.pardus.org.tr/eng/projeler/comar/SpeedingUpLinuxWithPardus.html
<concept10> h3sp4wn, damn, the bootchart shows .17 secs on a P4 2.8 ghz system.  Thats about a minute faster than my system (slower drive though)
<h3sp4wn> I think mine boots in about 15 seconds (after the kernel bit finishes)
<h3sp4wn> but as it only boots up once a days its not a huge problem
<h3sp4wn> an init system using compiled lisp might be interesting
<kalabaw> question guys: where is the option to 'not show the menu icons' ?
<TheSheep> kalabaw: you need to put it in your .gtkrc-2.0 by hand
<TheSheep> kalabaw: gtk-menu-images = 0
<kalabaw> will try that man. thanks.
<kalabaw> TheSheep: thanks man! worked great.
<TheSheep> kalabaw: you can also put it into a theme
<kalabaw> i have another question though, is it possible to show the 'Home' and other mounted device icons in XFCE's desktop?
<TheSheep> kalabaw: yes, copy the file /etc/xdg/xfce4/xfdesktop/xfdesktoprc into your ~/.config/xfce4/xfdesktop and edit it to change the settings
<TheSheep> kalabaw: or just edit it where it is if you want to change it system-wide
<TheSheep> sorry, not xfdesktop, desktop alone
<kalabaw> TheSheep:will try that one man. thanks. just trying to grasp the XFCE interface. switching from gnome. thanks.
<TheSheep> kalabaw: The Fesity Fawn has this also in gui, in settings->desktop settings, second tab
<TheSheep> kalabaw: but in Edgy you have to use an editor
<kalabaw> thanks. will keep that in mind.
<kalabaw> still in edgy. waiting for feisty..
<TheSheep> soon :)
<kalabaw> really sooon :)
<kalabaw> TheSheep: cant find the xfdesktoprc on that directory.
<kalabaw> all i can see is a bunch of menu.xml files and xfce-registered-categories files...
* TheSheep scratches his head...
<TheSheep> kalabaw: try mine: http://wiki.sheep.art.pl/Sandbox
<kalabaw> ayt..thanks..
<AgentScorpion> I am installing xubuntu 10 from the alternate iso image which has been burned to a cdrom. 3 Errors have occured: zlib failed to install, it failed to configure the base system and it failed to find a suitable kernel
<maku> hello?
<grazie> AgentScorpion: did you md5sum check your download?
<AgentScorpion> no i will do now
<maku> i'm a brand new user to linux and am trying to install xubuntu as my only OS on an older computer, but must be doing something wrong.
<maku> after trying multiple ISO install disks, I finally had success with the "alternate" install disk.
<grazie> AgentScorpion: hang on... you might as well run check cd now you've aleady done a burn?
<AgentScorpion> yeah could do that
<kalikiana> maku, So is it working now? It's perfectly fine that for example the live cd fails.
<grazie> maku: good news ... welcome to the club
<maku> I don't really know what to do with the hard drive file system, but I believe i did LVM.  after it said it was installed and do remove CD and restart, it just stops on the loading screen.
<maku> I have 2 Harddrives in my box, one is 40gb and other is 8gb.
<maku> I don't know how to make them fat32.
<maku> I thought the OS installation would do that.
<maku> I had windows XP on there, but don't want it at all.
<maku> any suggestions on getting just xubuntu as the OS?
<grazie> maku: why do you to make them fat32? linux can't install on that file system
<kalikiana> Why would you want fat32 - except for parallel use of windows?
<maku> i thought linux needed fat32....will xubuntu installation format the hard disk how it needs to be, or do I need to do that beforehand?
<grazie> maku: fat32 is ok to share data with Windows, but ext2/3 is better
<maku> all the forumns i had been reading said to change from ntfs to fat32, so that's why i thought it needed to be fat32.
<maku> but I don't want to run windows at all...just linux.
<grazie> maku: the installer has three different install routes
<AgentScorpion> grazie: ./pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.17/linux-image-2.6.17-10-386_2.6.17-10.33_i386.db failed check :-(
<AgentScorpion> ill check the iso file
<grazie> AgentScorpion: the do the md5sum check. burning slowly (x4 or less) often results in better burns
<maku> grazie: which install route will setup everything how i need it automatically?
<grazie> maku: you can 1. use the whole disk. 2. use the largest free space on the disk 3. configure the disk how you want
<grazie> maku: option 1 is the easiest route and everything will be done for you
<maku> should I try to "reinstall" using the alternate disk again?
<grazie> maku: no don't reinstall. just do a new install
<maku> should I use the alternate disk?
<grazie> maku: you much ram and how big is the disk?
<maku> 128mb ram, 40gb hard drive.
<maku> 700 mhz pentium 3 processor.
<grazie> yes use the alternate. disk is bigger than I expected :)
<maku> i have another hard drive that is 8 gb inside computer...should I tell the install to do anything with that?
<grazie> maku: it is up to you. it's certainly not needed
<maku> grazie: thanks so much.  I'll go get it started...hopefully it will work this time.  thanks again!!
<grazie> maku: if the drive isn't ancient I would use the 8gb for the linux install and use as much of the 40gb disk as I needed for data and backups
<T`2> hi, my time is 1hr behind ... i think its the DST bug.. i'm on PST .. anyone know how to fix this?
<grazie> T`2: do you dual boot?
<T`2> grazie, no
<T`2> grazie, just linux
<grazie> T`2: I don't know anything about a DST bug, so can't offer any suggestions
<T`2> grazie, ok thanks
<ciro314> hello
<ciro314> im running xubuntu on a pIII 500 mhz and 64 mb ram and i would like to know some tips to run it faster. i have disabled gnome on startup and thumbnails. could anyone help me?
<Arkh> install more ram
<Arkh> 64 are too low..
<Arkh> at least for a graphical interface
<ciro314> it works fine. but a bit slow
<grazie> ciro314: if you don't need printer daemons, you can remove cupsys and hplip
<Arkh> cups ?
<ciro314> i need
<ciro314> what about installing fluxbox. would be easy?
<grazie> ciro314: I installed fluxbox with breezy ubuntu on an old Mac and it made a big difference. The difference will not be a great awhen compared to xfce though. Installing fluxbox is very easy.
<grazie> as great*
<ciro314> could you paste a command to install fluxbox?
<ciro314> sudo aptitude install fluxbox rox-filler ...
<ciro314> i tried to install fluxbox but a i can not do anything on screen
<ciro314> and i can not run programs
<grazie> i did that a year or so ago so you as know as much as me
<dooglus> grazie: I rebooted, and my keyboard has switched back to UK setting...
<grazie> dooglus: oh? I'm surprise...you can edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "gb" to "us"
<grazie> dooglus: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dooglus> grazie: what about the virtual consoles?
<grazie> dooglus: what about them?
<dooglus> grazie: they're gb too
<grazie> dooglus: that sounds like a bug (unfortunately)
<dooglus> grazie: it does?
<dooglus> grazie: you wouldn't expect virtual console settings to be affected by xorg.conf, surely?
<grazie> dooglus: what country code do you get if you don't start X?
<grazie> dooglus: real not virtual console?
<dooglus> grazie: I don't have any real consoles attached to this computer
<dooglus> grazie: but all 6 virtual consoles are in 'gb' layout
<grazie> dooglus: no. I meant if you boot without X, you could boot in recovery mode to check
<dooglus> grazie: I always boot without X
<dooglus> grazie: and I get 'gb' layout
<dooglus> grazie: I expect I asked for it once a long time ago, but I forget how
<grazie> dooglus: you're not using the X at all? If so setxkbmode shouldn't have done anything
<dooglus> grazie: I use X most of the time
<dooglus> grazie: but I never boot into it
<dooglus> grazie: I start gdm when I want it running
<grazie> dooglus: i did this recently on debian...lemme think
<dooglus> grazie: I don't often physically sit at this machine, and it doesn't have a lot of RAM, so when it's acting as a server, it doesn't run X
<Arkh> dooglus, I think loadkeys should you
<Arkh> man loadkeys I don't remeber exactly how it works
<Arkh> should help you*
<grazie> could be....really can't remember
<dooglus> 'install-keymap' seems to be it
<dooglus> thanks to the 'loadkeys' lead from Arkh
<Arkh> :)
<Arkh> it is loadkeys on gentoo
<Arkh> I had to install a gentoo server some weeks ago :p
<dooglus> so "sudo install-keymap us"
<dooglus> it's loadkeys on debian too - /etc/init.d/keymap.sh uses loadkeys to load /etc/console/boottime.kmap.gz
<grazie> dooglus: I think loadkeys works on debian (abd hence ubuntu) too#
* grazie :)
<dooglus> grazie: sure, but I'd have to do it each time I booted
<grazie> dooglus: I see
<dooglus> install-keymap writes to boottime.kmap.gz, so it persists between boots
<dooglus> thanks for the help
<grazie> dooglus: so "install-keymap" for console and "setxkbmap" for X...will try to remember
<dooglus> now on to more challenging problems:  why is my code crashing on this machine when it's exactly the same code and the same compilers as on my other machine :(
<grazie> we need some more clues
<dooglus> grazie: yes.  except 'setxkbmap' doesn't 'stick' between boots - you're better off editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<grazie> that's crap
<grazie> makes setxkbmap pretty useless
<h3sp4wn> I just usually edit xorg.conf anyway
<dooglus> grazie: another clue: "Segmentation fault"
<Arkh> ...
<grazie> well I usually check the ram first on seg faults
* grazie but seg faults can be a bugger to track
<dooglus> grazie: I don't think it's the RAM - I think it's more to do with my dicking about with the build environment
<grazie> dooglus: does dicking mean you can't undo your changes?
<dooglus> grazie: I made the changes months ago and can't remember what exactly I did
<dooglus> I know I made some symlinks in /usr/local/lib back into the build directory - and I've removed those
<dooglus> and the source code is all under source control, so I can see that that's not been changed locally
<dooglus> I think the problem may be that I have an old 'stable' package on the same program installed
<grazie> Too tricky for me I'm afraid
<dooglus> I installed the distro's official package - that puts a bunch of libs into /usr/lib/...
<dooglus> then I built a newer version from source as well and installed it
<dooglus> that puts newer versions of the libs into /usr/local/lib/...
<dooglus> so I've got 2 copies of each library - and I'm guessing it's maybe using the wrong one
<grazie> not too hard rename and check?
* grazie remembers on gentoo ... loadkeys and followed by update env
<dooglus> I'm just uninstalling the old packages
<grazie> time for bed...nite all
<dooglus> nite
#xubuntu 2007-04-17
<ciro314> Font size of Applications buttons and system are too small. How could a change it?
<maxamillion> ciro314: Applications->Settings->Settings Manager->User Interface->Font
<ciro314> thanks
<maxamillion> np
<ciro314> do you know any lighty theme for xubuntu?
<maxamillion> not off the top of my head, no
<ciro314> is it possible to change the width of the applications' button?
<maxamillion> ciro314: yeah ... just right click it and click "properties" and just add spaces to each side of the word in order to "pad" it and make it larger ... or you can make it smaller if you liek
<maxamillion> ciro314: but i don't know of an actual "width" option
<ciro314> it is possible to set the width adding spaces "                  aplications                   "
<ciro314> i saw
<maxamillion> yeah, but other than that there isn't an actual "set the width" feature
<ciro314> is it possible to set the screen resolution on login window ??
<maxamillion> ciro314: gdm will just default to the highest available in your xorg.conf
<ciro314> i want other resolution, not the highest
<ciro314> i will take a look at xorg.conf
<maxamillion> okies
<rici> maxamillion: it defaults to the first one in xorg.conf, i believe
<rici> i could be wrong, of course. i often am.
<maxamillion> rici: no, you are right
<rici> by the way, i am sure that at some point i could resize windows by grabbing the top edge of the frame.
<rici> but right now it only works with the left, right, and bottom edges
<maxamillion> rici: i just said "highest" because when you allow dpkg to configure X for you, it puts the higher resolutions first
<rici> was i imagining things, or did my config get damaged.
<rici> maxamillion: yeah
<maxamillion> rici: no ... i don't seem to be able to resize from the top of the window myself
<rici> on the 1440x900 wide-screen 21" monitor I have, the highest resolution is something higher, and it looks hideous
<rici> i had to insert the 1440x900 resolution manually in xorg.conf and put it first so it would be the default. i believe.
<rici> maxamillion: ah, i guess i was just imagining things. annoying.
<maxamillion> :/
<rici> when gvim switches from non-tabbed to tabbed, it makes its window higher
<rici> since it generally starts out at exactly the right size, that means that the command line is hidden
<rici> and it's really annoying to get it back.
<rici> i suppose it's a bug
<maxamillion> rici: it might be .... i don't know that much about the autosizing of windows when reacting to programs like that so i would probably be a bad judge
<rici> maxamillion: through experimentation, i discovered that if i set guiheadroom to anything other than the default, then it resizes correctly (i.e. to the maximum available height, apparently regardless of the ghr setting.
<rici> wierd
* rici wonders over to #vim
<maxamillion> hmmm... strange
<ratshell> Hey I have a question. I know my default card is /dev/ something. How do I find out what that is?
<maxamillion> ratshell: default "card"?
<rici> .. /dev/nineofhearts
<ratshell> My default card is working no problem
<maxamillion> heh ... good one, i'll have to remember that one rici
<ratshell> but I have a program that I want to switch to use the second ccar.
<maxamillion> .....
<ratshell> So I need to know what the /dev/ of that card is. but I don't know how to find that out
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, : hey m8.....u in to this whole compiz/beryl thingy..?
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: not into it at all, but i have done a substantial amount of research into each mainly in the ways of xgl/aiglx implementation ... why, what's up?
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, : thinking of trying one of them....however I'm wondering how gaming is goin along with them...last time I lokked in to it, when compiz was fairly new...you had to turn it of in order to be able tu ran games decently..
<Naughtyboy> is that still the case..?
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: yeah, i imagine it will always be the case because the 3d window manager weighs heavy on direct rendering through your graphics card
<maxamillion> gotta run, getting off work
<Pumpernickel> Gaming speed is a lot more of an issue with Xgl than with AIGLX.
<nameherenamehere> oops
<Pumpernickel> (Although you will see a performance drop either way.)
<cellofellow> namehere was me
<bordy_away> hey folks... any good reason why my screen would flicker terribly on a fresh install of xubuntu?
<Pumpernickel> Several possibilities.  What video card does the system have?
<bordy_away> not sure, its a terrible old IBM Thinkpad 600
<bordy_away> "gifted" to me by my boss to see what I could get running. lol
<bordy_away> if you can call it a gift
<Pumpernickel> If you can get to a console, `lspci |grep -i vga` should tell you what it has.
<Arkh> and does it flicker while booting or during the X session or both?
<bordy_away> Flickers all the time
<Pumpernickel> Even when it's showing the BIOS screen?
<bordy> Oh, well no. just when fully loaded
<Arkh> mm after grug you mean?
<{uX}Vamp`DuneZzZ> right after login, or before?
<Arkh> grub*
<bordy> after login, it is an incessant kind of wavering of the screen.
<bordy> light, but enough to be annoying
<{uX}Vamp`DuneZzZ> o_O
<cellofellow> is your refresh rates all messed up?
<Arkh> bordy did you try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<bordy> every time I do that on my main comp I ruin it and have to reinstall. lol. Don't know what I am doing
<Arkh> that's impossible
<Arkh> first backup your xorg.conf
<Arkh> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.flickering
<Naughtyboy> Pumpernickel, : so you are saying it doesn't matter if choose beryl or compiz...I'l stil lhave problem with gaming..??
<cellofellow> it auto backs up anyway, that util.
<cellofellow> Naughtyboy: you'll just have more than just the game trying to access the GPU. With XGL, things will try to be rendered twice.
<Pumpernickel> Naughtyboy: The rendering path has more of an effect than the compositing manager, but yes, you will experience at least a small drop in video performance in games.
<Naughtyboy> Pumpernickel, : OK..mabye I missunderstod it...but I read somewhrer in the forums that it would be possiblem to get AIGLX going with nvidia and that it would go easier on the system..
<Naughtyboy> when gaming e.t.c
<Pumpernickel> bordy: It could just be the refresh rate.  I had an issue like that, where if the refresh rate was 60Hz, because the powersupply wasn't 'clean', it would cause wavering lines running down the monitor.  Changing it to 75Hz solved it.
<Pumpernickel> Naughtyboy: Yeah, AIGLX works if you have the 9xxx series of nVidia drivers installed.
<Pumpernickel> It's a better solution than Xgl, if you really want a compisited desktop.
<Pumpernickel> s/compisited/composited/
<Naughtyboy> Pumpernickel, : yeah I do...atm I'm usinf compositor in in xfce...but its lame....and the have disabled som options in 4.4 that I would like
<{uX}Vamp`DuneZzZ> heh
<Arkh> I'm using Xgl
<Naughtyboy> Arkh, : how is that working for ya..?
<Naughtyboy> Arkh, : are you gaming under xgl..?
<Arkh> pretty good
<Arkh> but I have to say that games wor better _without_ Xgl
<Naughtyboy> ok
<beg1689> hi all
<beg1689> why so few xfce fans?
<Arkh> few?
<Arkh> :P
<beg1689> well compared to #kubuntu
<beg1689> quality over quantity i suppose
<beg1689> anywho... i was wondering if i could get libpam-keyring to work in xfce, it works if i log into gnome
<beg1689> i have the gnome services starting in xfce
<beg1689> but nm-applet still asks for my keyring pass
<beg1689> so...
<Arkh> sorry beg1689..
<beg1689> meh not a big deal
<beg1689> just very annoying
<Arkh> the gnome keyring has always worked pretty badly :(
<beg1689> it works fine
<beg1689> in gnome
<{uX}Vamp`DuneZzZ> wot's a keyring? :o
<cellofellow> you could add it to Autostarted Applications, y'know
<beg1689> i just dont like having to enter my password to switch networks
<{uX}Vamp`DuneZzZ> sounds like a groovie password "holder"
<Arkh> it is
<Arkh> night guys
<beg1689> i guess ill check and see if its started
<beg1689> are you getting any of these files?
<beg1689> oops
<mungewell> Hi all. Having problem with Xubuntu/Compiz. Right hand side of screen is blank (no backdrop). Top panel is only as wide as backdrop (i.e. short), but bottom panel is normal width (overlaps blank area). Is this a know issue?
<hooray> any wine users?
<hooray>  i can run an exe through wine file, but when i type the command it says it cant write to data folder, my command is- wine "c:\program files\Live for Speed S2\LFS.exe"
<BFTD> yeah
<BFTD> hooray try this "wine ~/.wine/driver_c/Program\ Files/Live\ for\ Speed\ s2/LFS.exe
<hooray> k
<hooray> didnt work
<BFTD> ?
<BFTD> ls ~/.wine/drive_c/
<hooray> prg files win
<hooray> there a typo, i dont understand when to \ /
<BFTD> linux doesn't understand spaces in command line
<BFTD> so \ tells it that there's a space there
<hooray> should i delete all spaces then
<BFTD> no
<BFTD> just put \ before each space
<hooray> same error lol driver_c
<hooray> u didnt mean that right?
<BFTD> hooray driver_c?
<BFTD> ls ~/.wine/
<hooray> BFTD: hooray try this "wine ~/.wine/driver_c/Program\ Files/Live\ for\ Speed\ s2/LFS.exe
<BFTD> yeah
<BFTD> ooh
<hooray> yeah i get drive c and stuff
<BFTD> sorrry
<BFTD> drive_c
<cellofellow> what are octal file permissions?
<cellofellow>    -o umask=M             set file permissions (octal)
<cellofellow> from fusesmb -h
<Kaon> octal is base 8 (digits 0 through 7) as opposed to bbase 10, 0-9
<cellofellow> well, I set umask=777 and I got files that came out 000
<Kaon> the mask numbers are subtracted from the original permissions
<cellofellow> huh?
<cellofellow> so I should set 000?
<Kaon> yes
<cellofellow> k
<cellofellow> blegh, I still can't delete shared files.
<Kaon> you may need to be root for that
<cellofellow> no, I've done this before without the hastle.
<Kaon> hm...I'm not well-versed in NFS or Samba...
<Kaon> maybe you need to unmount and remount the share now?
<cellofellow> I've unmounted and remounted many times. :)
<cellofellow> josh@lordpenguin:/media/network/GARDNER/SCAMPER/98$ ls -l pup*
<cellofellow> -rwxrwxrwx 1 josh josh 536870912 2006-12-02 08:59 pup_save.3fs
<cellofellow> brb
<cellofellow> josh@lordpenguin:/media/network/GARDNER/SCAMPER/98$ rm pup_save.3fs
<cellofellow> rm: cannot remove `pup_save.3fs': Permission denied
<cellofellow> makes no sense
<cellofellow> I think it's the server denying me to do that.
<cellofellow> cause it worked fine on another machine.
<Kaon> could be...are you able to SSH into the server?
<Catoptromancy> ok im stuck
<Catoptromancy> exactly what folder should i put this in?
<Catoptromancy> libSDL-1.2.so.0
<Catoptromancy> program says it cant find it
<Pumpernickel> It's provided by libsdl1.2debian-all on my system, and is located in /usr/lib.
<Pumpernickel> !info libsdl1.2debian-all
<ubotu> libsdl1.2debian-all: Simple DirectMedia Layer (with all available options). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.10-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 205 kB, installed size 504 kB
<Catoptromancy> i had to download it and its already in that folder
<Catoptromancy> theres 2 files actually
<Pumpernickel> What program is it?
<Catoptromancy> ioquake3
<Catoptromancy> libSDL-1.2.so.0.7.1
<Catoptromancy> came in same rpm
<Catoptromancy> both in usr/lib
<Pumpernickel> You used the rpm installer instead of the tarball?
<Catoptromancy> error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file:no suck file or directory
<Catoptromancy> such*
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> ya that was an rpm
<Pumpernickel> rpms don't work at all well on .deb based distributions like Ubuntu.
<Pumpernickel> http://www.ioquake3.org/?page=get&method=unofficial
<Catoptromancy> well files came out
<Catoptromancy> ill look for a .tar version
<Pumpernickel> There's a version for Ubuntu in that link.
<Pumpernickel> I used the .tar only because I didn't feel like actually installing it.
<Catoptromancy> link is 404
<Catoptromancy> ill find it somewhere
<Pumpernickel> Works for me.
<Catoptromancy> http://wwwcip.informatik.uni-erlangen.de/~sibrklei/ubuntu/breezy
<Catoptromancy> im guessing thats the one?
<Catoptromancy> Packages for Ubuntu Linux. These are intended for Ubuntu Breezy.
<Pumpernickel> Yeah.
<Catoptromancy> hmm i get 404
<Catoptromancy> its a direct link?
<Catoptromancy> to package
<Catoptromancy> the i686 links work
<Catoptromancy> by my PC seems to like i386
<Catoptromancy> what was full name of package?
<Catoptromancy> I cant seem to find anything relevant
<Howdy125> Installed Xubuntu 7.04 a couple of hours ago .. it's a keeper .. :-)
<boris55> april 19th comingup.
<feliciano> hi, somebody knows how make firefoz add feeds to liferea??
<jlist> hi all - not sure how many are still awake :)
<BFTD> yeah
<BFTD> I'm here for some time
<jlist> i have a naive question - other than the window manager, what's different between xubuntu and ubuntu?
<BFTD> xubuntu doesn't have alot of stuff on it like ubuntu does
<BFTD> its rather slim
<BFTD> lightweight
<BFTD> !ff
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<BFTD> !firefox
<jlist> ok. i heard about xubuntu not including stuff
<jlist> but i didn't notice there's anything that ubuntu has and xubuntu does not
<jlist> ok xubuntu doesn't have ff?
<jlist> maybe i installed it myself?
<BFTD> no it has FF
<Pumpernickel> It has a different set of default applications.
<BFTD> I don't know
<BFTD> its been so long sense I've been in the gnome part of ubuntu
<jlist> i see.
<jlist> i use xubuntu, not because it's lighter weight than ubuntu (which i haven't really noticed ;) but because i don't quite like the system bars in ubuntu, which takes too much screen space
<jlist> i like kde in that regard, but kde is heavy indeed
<jlist> so here comes my other question
<jlist> is there a way to configure xubuntu to have only one bar, just like in windows?
<Pumpernickel> Yeah, you can delete panels and add/remove panel items as desired.
<Pumpernickel> e.g; if you want the applications menu to be in the bottom right, you can put one there.
<jlist> oh ok
<jlist> i think i'd like to have task buttons and application shortcut buttons on the same bar
<BFTD> !atris
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atris - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BFTD> !tetris
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tetris - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pumpernickel> !info atris
<BFTD> !bsdgames
<ubotu> atris: tetris-like game with a twist for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7.dfsg.1-3 (edgy), package size 307 kB, installed size 940 kB
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bsdgames - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pumpernickel> You can PM the bot - there's no need to run the commands in the channel.
<BFTD> yeah but I haven't figured out how to switch to another window in irssi
<Pumpernickel> alt + #
<BFTD> !!
<BFTD> ok
<Catoptromancy> anyway to let thunar drag and drop folders into /usr/ocal/folder ?
<Pumpernickel> Nothing particularly sane, since users don't have write access to /usr/local.
<Catoptromancy> sudo cp, sudo mv
<Catoptromancy> files works fine
<Catoptromancy> but whole folders
<Catoptromancy> i have like 40 folders I need to move
<Catoptromancy> countless files
<Pumpernickel> cp -R
<Catoptromancy> cool
<Catoptromancy> sudo cp -R folder /usr/local/newfolder  ?
<Catoptromancy> cp: target "is not a directory"
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> hmm.. if i open Thunar and go to Trash and right click the 'Trash' button in the 'address bar' and click "Properties", Thunar vanishes :o
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> (in Edgy)
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> anyone else notice that? :x
<Catoptromancy> heh mine jsut did that
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i can open Thunar again as normal, but it just vanishes :o
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> does it if you click Properties on any item in the trash too o_O
* {uX}l`VampyrCeil just wanted to know how much disk space he was freein' up ><
<Catoptromancy> ya
<Catoptromancy> empty trash folder, right click properties, closes window
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> weird
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i'll wait for feisty and see if the problem persists before bothering with bugzilla ^^
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> tho it prolly would be nice to get 'em to fix Edgy, anyway
<Catoptromancy> thats what feity is for
<Catoptromancy> to ix edgy
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> lol
<Catoptromancy> stupid laptop typos
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i hate laptop kbs ;x
<Catoptromancy> only got one here until I get my good PC with a net connection
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2994
<ubotu> XFCE bug 2994 in general "Thunar crashes when opening properties for trash" [Critical,Resolved: duplicate] 
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> someone beat me to it :p
<Catoptromancy> im sure it was noticed before
<Catoptromancy> edgy been around awhile
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> yeah, noticed three times apparently lol
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> the duplicate was a duplicate o_O
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i can't figure out what to remove, so can someone help me please? >< http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16092/
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i'm only seein' edgy-updates on there twice, once for 'deb' and once for 'deb-src'... how is it a duplicate entry? ;x
<grazie> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: there's loads of duplicates...how did you arrive at that sources.list?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> there are? :x
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> help from a friend :x
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> although i may have misinterpreted him... if you're on about "universe" etc showin' up on, like, ALL of those things... that may have been my fault and not his
<grazie> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: if you don't have a bakup or can't undo your changes you can regenerate a sources.list from sourceomatic
<grazie> !sourceomatic | {uX}l`VampyrCeil
<ubotu> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> is that slang or the actual--oh
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> thanks o/
<grazie> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: yeah, you have a line entry for universe and another multiverse, etc
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i suppose that's not a good thing :x
<grazie> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: deb and deb-src are different
<grazie> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: I don't follow your last comment
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> oh are they?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> it's been a while since i changed the file, so i can't remember exactly why it's set up like that tbh ;x
<grazie> probably easiest to use sourceomatix (and keep a backup) :)
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> yeah, i think i'll make a backup this time :x
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> how do i run mousepad as 'root' or whatever? gksudo?
<grazie> yes
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> thanks o/
<malnilion> Heh, if any of you guys want a good way to totally screw up an external hard drive, sudo mkreiserfs -f without mounting it.
<malnilion> The crappy thing about it was that it acted like it had worked and I successfully moved data over to it, but it was really really messed up and when I remounted the drive, it was really fubar.
<malnilion> So...anyone stupid enough (in my defense it's 4:00 a.m.) to -f something like this...don't do it, lol
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> hmm
<malnilion> Er, I meant unmounting in my first statement.
<malnilion> Unmount your drive before formatting it.
<malnilion> Always always unmount a drive :/
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> You appear to be spamming the pastebin. I hate spammers so I won't let you. If you're not attempting to spam, please enable javascript so you can pass the antispam check
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> ...
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i'm getting the same errors as before :o http://rafb.net/p/MJIctx78.html
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> do i have to refresh it or something?
<grazie> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: which package manager tool are you using?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> uhm, i use Synaptic
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i just loaded Synaptic with no warnings :o
<grazie> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: then you just need to click the update button. But was the sources.list file generated by sourceomatic?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> hmm... just loaded Update Manager with no warnings too
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> yeah, i didn't touch it
<grazie> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: so you're saying update manager works but synaptic doesn't?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> weird, both seem to be working now
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> is it normal to get warnings in apt-get update but not in Synaptic or Update Manager?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> :x
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> oh
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i just tried apt-get update again and no warnings
<grazie> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: no, I think you mustn't have used the refresh before updating in synaptic
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> yeah, i never even had Synaptic open until you mentioned my package manager
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i was just workin' with terminal and mousepad :x
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> seems to have cleared up tho, thanks o/
<grazie> there's lots of choices...
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> Synaptic's easy enough to use, when you don't mess up sources.list :x
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i never even looked into any other ones
<Arkh> hi everyone
<Arkh> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Slick> hey guys, I'm running xubuntu on a 500Mhz 128MB computer, I'm thinking of upgrading to 512MB of RAM, do you think that I will see much of a performance increase?
<Arkh> yes
<Slick> ok cool
* grazie agrees
<Arkh> compiz howto?
<Arkh> :p
<grazie> !info compiz
<ubotu> compiz: OpenGL composition manager - transitional package. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.13.38-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 25 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Arkh> shoudl I install all those ugly gnome packages?
* grazie wouldn't if at all possible
<kalikiana> Arkh, Use Beryl
<Arkh> I already use beryl
<Arkh> :p
<Slick> aren't beryl and compiz merging?
<Arkh> and it works pretty good
<kalikiana> They are, but that won't happen in one day.
<Arkh> but since compiz is going to be the main in a couple of weeks :p
<Arkh> maybe more who knows :D
<kalikiana> I hope they keep the end result gnome-free.
<Arkh> yep
<Slick> what's so wrong with gnome?
* kalikiana won't install no gnome libraries.
<Arkh> it is a crap that I have to install all those gnome libs for sfce
<Arkh> xfce*
<drewzf> kalikiana: It's slow.\
<kalikiana> Slick, We are on XFCE, not on Gnome
<kalikiana> drewzf, What is slow?
<Slick> yeah I know, I was just wondering what people had against it
* grazie gnome has libraries that are resource hogs, kde is worse
<Arkh> but kde code is better :p
<Slick> so what is the spec of the system you guys use for xubuntu?
<kalikiana> Slick, Gnome libraries on non-gnome are a waste of resources, that'S it. Lots of apps include them although they don't need them at all.
<Arkh> amd64 1.8 GHz - 5122 megs - nvidia 64 megs
<Arkh> 512* ops
<grazie> kde is better coded...but I don't like kde apart from a few well written apps
<kalikiana> P4 3GHz 1GB RAM ATI 9800 128MB RAM :D
<Slick> wow, isnt a p4 a bit of ovekill?
<Arkh> lol I run gentoo on the P4 3.2GHz 2GB RAM ATI X600 256MB RAM
<Arkh> rofl
* grazie is one of the very few with ppc mahines
<Slick> you can't be getting much of a perfomance increase over say a 1.8Ghz processor
<Arkh> ohh ppc
<Arkh> those things not supported by feisty <.<
* grazie shame
<kalikiana> I love XFCE and that has nothin to do with wether I must use it.
<h3sp4wn> I am running xubuntu on a dual core 4600 (1mb cache each) 2gb ram 7300Gt
<Arkh> :P
<Slick> wow
* kalikiana pats grazie on the shoulders because he likes ppc although he has a p4.
<Arkh> gotta go cya later guys
<h3sp4wn> I would like some ppc hardware but I don't like apple design (an ibm power workstation or so would be great)
<grazie> Slick: doesn't matter whether you have a powerful machine or not...xfce is good (e17 will be good too one day)
* grazie thanks kalikiana ... I usually get growls
<Slick> yeah I love xfce, but I don't understand why you would spend that much on a machine in the first place if you were going to run a quick OS like xfce
<grazie> ihmo computers are about applications for most people
<h3sp4wn> Just because you can waste power doesn't mean you should
<kalikiana> Slick, Let me think.. video encoding, graphics editing, computing for folding@home....
<h3sp4wn> (or you should at least be free to choose what to waste it on)
<Slick> fair enough
<Slick> I'm gonna have to try out folding@home
<kalikiana> I admit folding@home is not a perfect example since it does weird things sometimes and takes more cpu than it should.
<kalikiana> But I run it most of the time.
* grazie feels left out....folding@home?
<kalikiana> grazie, http://folding.stanford.edu/
<grazie> kalikiana: thanks
<Slick> the PS3 has folding@home as well
<kalikiana> I like to give free cpu away, it fits well with giving away donations and open source.
<Slick> how does the app tell if the cpu cycles arent being used? surely it will slow down your other aps?
<grazie> the power of *nix is you have complete control so long as you know how to do it
<grazie> or if don't know you have man pages, forums, irc, etc
<Slick> cool
<h3sp4wn> nice doesn't work completely as it should with the current scheduler though
<Slick> whats *nix, is that unix/linux?
<grazie> yeah
* grazie bows to h3sp4wn's better knowledge
<kalikiana> h3sp4wn, Do you know any more about this schedule problem? I hate having to close folding because of that.
<h3sp4wn> kalikiana: I know that you won't be able to fix it without building your own kernel
<kalikiana> h3sp4wn, So is there being worked on a solution that goes into the official kernel? A link to an explanation or a patch would be very interesting.
<h3sp4wn> kalikiana: either staircase (CFQ) or staircase (deadline)
<h3sp4wn> from ck will work now
<h3sp4wn> kalikiana: or http://lkml.org/lkml/2007/4/13/180
<h3sp4wn> (I wouldn't try that yet though)
<kalikiana> h3sp4wn, Thank you so much, I did not know if it was a general problem. I'll check that in a while :)
* kalikiana loves C for its insane errors. Like error: invalid storage class for function browser_new and error: expected declaration or statement at end of input. Actually I had forgotten to close a switch. :P
* grazie is amazed that C still hasn't been superceded for many tasks...but is also quite pleased
<kalikiana> Hah, C is the best language ever existed, apart from Python where it fits.
<Slick> na java is superior to any other language, I'd run an OS in java if I could
<grazie> java is a beautiful language....shame it still hasn't got a good native compiler...and you can write a large part of an OS in Java if you want to
<h3sp4wn> haskell is nicer than all for me (just started looking at it)
* grazie not yet looked
<h3sp4wn> brilliant how you can prove things to be correct so easily
<h3sp4wn> You can compile it to C source also
<kalikiana> Why write Haskell and compile to C? Stay with C in the first place. :)
<grazie> C has many traps :)
<kalikiana> I hate java for example because of its idiotic syntax rules.
<kalikiana> The same reason not to like firefox xul apps internals.
<kalikiana> It's a pain to figure out how things go when a bunch of form factors can distract you extremely far from the original problem.
<h3sp4wn> kalikiana: writing multithreaded C is very difficult (for me) - If I could do the same stuff in C I would. (maybe one day) - better than python in every respect though
<William> Hi, how can I enable ntfs read/write for a usb disk ?
<h3sp4wn> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but please remember to keep backups of critical data. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<William> sweet... thanks.
<kalikiana> h3sp4wn, What are you writing that needs to be multi threaded if I may ask?
<h3sp4wn> kalikiana: nothing at this moment just playing - but I think modern hardware is wasted as there is not enough use of multithreading or sse assembler - there is alot more potential than gets used
<kalikiana> h3sp4wn, I think it depends. I am focusing on gui/gtk programs because that is what I am using. Gtk has its own threads and I don't interfere there. When I need console apps I don't usually need threads either. So... that's my pov.
<kalikiana> h3sp4wn, I think powerful computing, e.g. scientific, is a case for threads. I suppose I might have a different/ depper opinion on that if I would be doing something like that myself.
<kalikiana> s/depper/deeper
<amsmith42hs> How come Xubuntu installs OpenOffice.org 2.0 instead of 2.2?
<grazie> amsmith42hs: I think the package is available for feisty, don't know whether it'll be backported for edgy
<amsmith42hs> grazie: Thanks.
<grazie> np
<jono> hi all
<jono> who are the core contributors to xubuntu?
<Merchelo> seamonkeys
* jono chuckles
<jono> which people?
<jono> I know cody is involved
<Merchelo> best check ubuntu-devel
<jono> so you can't tell me?
<jono> ok
<jono> no worries
<j1mc> jani monoses
<j1mc> he is one of the core contributors
* j1mc pings jono
<jono> j1mc: cool what is his nick?
<jono> I a looking for a volunteer to do an IRC session about Xubuntu for open week next week
<j1mc> just a sec . . . let me get it off of his launchpad page.
<j1mc> janimo  on network irc.freenode.net
<j1mc> jono: what kind of talk do you need? what will it be about?
<jono> j1mc: just teaching people how to get involved in xubuntu - you want to do i?
<j1mc> hmmm... not sure.  maybe.  others may have better availability than me.  what day/time is the session?
<jono> ahh its ok
<jono> cody is already doing it :)
<j1mc> jono: cool.  cody will be a great representative for xubuntu.
<jono> :)
<tropicana> hi
<concept10> h3sp4wn, ping
<h3sp4wn> concept10: hello
<concept10> h3sp4wn, hi.  I saw something interesting yesterday.  Have you heard of meraki?
<concept10> h3sp4wn, its a small linux based wireless router that does mesh networks. You may be interested http://meraki.net/
<h3sp4wn> concept10: I have seen them
<h3sp4wn> concept10: atheros system on a chip 8/32
<h3sp4wn> concept10: If they would show how much they want for portage to england (before registering) I would buy one or three
<concept10> h3sp4wn, im thinking about getting me a T1 and start a ISP over here :)
<h3sp4wn> concept10: where is here ?
<concept10> h3sp4wn, dallas, tx
<Precursor> hi 2 all
<Howdy125> Get it here .. link is broken .. http://www.xubuntu.org/news/feisty_beta
<rosenator> hey all, I was wondering if someone could help me with an install on old hardware.
<rosenator> well, I guess most folks are idle, so I'll just ask my question and hope someone sees it...
<rosenator> I have an old server that was running rh9 and I wanted to put xubuntu command-line system on it.  it will be a firewall, print-server, openvpn server, and dns server
<rosenator> I cannot install xubuntu 6.10 from the alternate install disc because I am running an Initio 9100UW SCSI card for CDROM and HDD
<rosenator> the initio.ko module is in the 2.6.17 kernel and is there in my VMWARE xubuntu 6.10 desktop box which I cobbled together in order to try to compile a driver.
<rosenator> I can boot from the scsi cd but cdrom detection fails and I don't know exactly how to compile the initio driver for the xubuntu 6.10 alternate install kernel or how to make the 'driver floppy' which the cdrom detection piece is asking for.  I know how to drop into a shell  and mount a floppy, but of course the initio.ko from the installed system won't insmod
<rosenator> when I looked online about how to cross compile scsi modules it seems you need the /lib/modules/kernelversion/build directory for your TARGET kernel lying around in order to easily compile a module for it.  Of course, the installation ramdisk is the only place I have a live /lib/modules/2.6.17-386 directory.
<rosenator> what can I do?
<h3sp4wn> rosenator: does the server install cd work ?
<h3sp4wn> rosenator: what about dapper
<rosenator> the install cd is what I used
<rosenator> I used xubuntu 6.10 Alterntate install (only 96 M of ram)
<rosenator> I didn't try dapper
<rosenator> only fiesty
<grazie> rosenator: 6.10 is edgy
<rosenator> oops, sorry, new to ubuntu nomenclature, edgy
<rosenator> tried the server install from Ubuntu first - but too little ram for the initial ramdisk
<rosenator> actually--- the first thing I tried was 6.06 server install cd, so yes I *did* try dapper
<rosenator> (now that I have the release name right)
<grazie> rosenator: do you want to post your problem again...I missed it
<rosenator> sure
<rosenator> I am trying to install a command-line only system on old hardware
<rosenator> the biggest problem is I have only 96MB of ram and , even worse, and Initio 9100UW scsi controller for CDROM and HDD
<rosenator> the xubuntu 6.10 alternate install loads up fine but DOESNT include the initio.ko module I need to talk to the cdrom and hdd
<rosenator> how can I build the *right* initio.ko for the xubuntu 6.10 alternate install kernel?
<rosenator> I can hit alt-f2 mount a floppy and insmod the module, *once* I get it built
<rosenator> I have a vmware xubuntu 6.10-desktop box for building the initio.ko kernel module but I am at a loss as to how to 'cross' compile the module to work on the xubuntu 6.10 alternate install kernel
<grazie> rosenator: sorry something I've never needed to do.  so you can't even boot the cd?
<rosenator> boots fine :)
<rosenator> the initio 9100uw has decent bios
<rosenator> but the 'detecting cdrom' portion of the text install cannot find a working cdrom module
<rosenator> I know that initio.ko is the right one
<h3sp4wn> Can you netboot it ?
<rosenator> I've dropped into a shell and looked in /lib/modules and sure-enough, its missing
<rosenator> hmmmm
* grazie was just going to suggest that too
<rosenator> I guess that's the next step
<rosenator> where's the easiest rtfm for that?
<grazie> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<grazie> h3sp4wn: Do you know of any good articles on determining why linux resets and/or locks up? Had problems with my x86 machine for too long now
<rosenator> if I try to do netboot, won't I STILL need the initio.ko module loaded since my target hard drive is connected  to that too?
<grazie> you won't need the cd...you can use the iso image
<rosenator> but while installing, the installer won't find the hard drive to install to.
<grazie> sorry I thought the module was giving you cdrom problems only
<rosenator> I already tried the installation with an ide cdrom temporarily connected,
<rosenator> the module connects the pc to both the cdrom and the hard drive
<rosenator> its a scsi hard drive
<rosenator> when I tried to use the ide cdrom it all went fine until partionoing
<rosenator> then it tried to tell me I had a 1.5 MEGABYTE disk to partion.  it was talking about /dev/fd0 (!)
<grazie> lol
<rosenator> yah, so I really need to build a working initio.ko for the install-time kernel
<grazie> rosenator: have got knoppix or similar working with it?
<grazie> have you*
<rosenator> only other distro I tried (after rh9  that is) was suse but that would never load.  the minimum ram for their installer is 256MiB
<grazie> i'd say knoppix in cli mode was a good bet.
<rosenator> isn't that just a livecd thing?  can I install it?
<grazie> knoppix can be installed, but not advised. But you can install xubunto from the knoppix live cd and sort out the module problem from chroot
<rosenator> ahhh
<grazie> also dsl also another alternate with the hw
<rosenator> won't I run out of my 96 m of ram trying to have a knoppix ramdisk at the same time as a xubuntu install ramdisk?
<grazie> something I've never tried. but in cli mode I wouldn't have thought so
<rosenator> remember, the whole root directory full of /lib and its modules gets loaded into ram during install....
<grazie> yeah but xubuntu will install (supposed) on a 64mb machine. You'd just be using the knoppix kernel to do it
<h3sp4wn> grazie: No clue , sorry - could be directly related to the kernel in feisty if you use it (As soon as I switched to vanilla alot of my issues went away)
<rosenator> hmmmm, ok , I may try that
<h3sp4wn> You can always install with debootstrap (presuming you can find a live cd you can boot from)
<rosenator> debootstrap is on the install cd?
<rosenator> the alternatate install cd, I mean?
<h3sp4wn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromKnoppix
<grazie> h3sp4wn: it's not ubuntu specific although it appears to be worse with that kernel. I haven't tried a vanilla kernel yet. Surprisingl the pclinuxos kernel seems to be the most robust on my machine that I've tried so far, although arch was good until recent kernel and/or xorg updates
<rosenator> thx!
<grazie> rosenator: best of luck :)
<h3sp4wn> rosenator: remember to make sure you have the modules inside the initramfs before you reboot
<h3sp4wn> put them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and update the initramfs
<h3sp4wn> gunzip < initrd.img-2.6.19.1-foo | cpio -i --make-directories (check they are there with that)
<rosenator> excellent
<rosenator> thank you.. I was just looking at the modules list for knoppix and it does seem to have the initio.ko.  now I hope it will run on this very memory constrained mouseless box
<h3sp4wn> I prefer grml personally but if knoppix can boot it will be ok
<grazie> h3sp4wn: have you tried puttung a desktop over grml?
<grazie> putting*
<h3sp4wn> grazie: I have used a grml kernel with debian unstable
<grazie> verdict?
<h3sp4wn> prefer them to the debian kernels (they have 1000hz timer + PREEMPT (low latency desktop)
<h3sp4wn> and I think zsh is the best shell
<samwierema> exit
<grazie> h3sp4wn: I think I'm going to give a whirl :)
<h3sp4wn> grazie: grml has pretty much everything I need though (keep usb key with it on me all the time with it on)
<SimpleNL> hi, i have a question about setting up wifi on my laptop
<grazie> h3sp4wn: I just need a kernel that doesn't fall over too often. Don't have the resource (or skills) to debug what's going wrong.
<h3sp4wn> !ask | SimpleNL
<ubotu> SimpleNL: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SimpleNL> i have a atheros ar5005g but it doesn't show up in my networking screen
<SimpleNL> and the links tell me to install wifi
<h3sp4wn> SimpleNL: Is that the pre-n one ?
<SimpleNL> Madwifi to be precise
<grazie> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SimpleNL> what you mean the pre-n one ?
<h3sp4wn> SimpleNL: Is it b/g - a/b/g or pre n (what wireless does it support)
<h3sp4wn> SimpleNL: what is the atheros line of - ``lspci -nn''
<SimpleNL> ahaa, let me check
<SimpleNL> it's abg
<h3sp4wn> is ath_pci loaded (lsmod | grep ath_pci)
<h3sp4wn> anything interesting in - dmesg (any lines starting with ath or wifi put them into a pastebin and I will have a look) - also lspci -nn | grep -i atheros
<SimpleNL> [17179598.924000]  wlan: 0.8.4.2 (0.9.2)
<SimpleNL> [17179598.928000]  ath_rate_sample: 1.2 (0.9.2)
<SimpleNL> [17179598.944000]  ath_pci: 0.9.4.5 (0.9.2)
<SimpleNL> [17179599.456000]  wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)
<h3sp4wn> http://madwifi.org/ticket/1191 - what is the version of ath_hal ?
<SimpleNL> where do i check ath_hal ?
<h3sp4wn> probably a little bit above the wlan line
<h3sp4wn> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<h3sp4wn> really you should use ^^
<SimpleNL> ahaa, ok learned something new ;)
<SimpleNL> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16155/
<SimpleNL> those are the ath_hal lines
<h3sp4wn> I don't even know whether it can be fixed - (whether it is a hal issue or not)
<h3sp4wn> http://madwifi.org/ticket/1206
<SimpleNL> hmm, well I have an ethernet connection, but it would have been handy if it worked...
<SimpleNL> im too much of a newb to try and resolve it
<h3sp4wn> ...
<SimpleNL> how do i make a launcher for terminal ?
<h3sp4wn> SimpleNL: Ask #madwifi - if they say its fixed in there trunk or any branch I will try and build you a package - if not nothing I can do
<Merchelo> command is just Terminal
<SimpleNL> ah forgot the capital T...
<SimpleNL> i will ask #madwifi
<h3sp4wn> SimpleNL: if they ask what card - give them lspci -nn
<h3sp4wn> (atheros line)
<SimpleNL> ? there is only numbers when I do that
<SimpleNL> oh wait I figured it out...
<h3sp4wn> they probably only need the numbers - the text is so you know which line
<h3sp4wn> http://paste.debian.net/25863
<SimpleNL> yeah, first I did lscpi, and then found the corresponding numbers in lspci -nn
<h3sp4wn> for me at least -nn is numbers and text
<h3sp4wn> -n is numbers nothing is text
<SimpleNL> hmm weird
<sylpheedClaws> any idea on how to change the panel background in 4.4?
<neozen> xubuntu feisty will be released on the 19th as well yes?
<j1mc> neozen: it is scheduled to be released then, yes.
<neozen> cool
<neozen> thank you
<j1mc> yw.  :)
<JUITE> ja
<rudefyet> any easy way to reset the desktop/panels to the XFCE defaults and no Xubuntu's?
#xubuntu 2007-04-18
<godless> Hi.
<maxamillion> hello
<Slick> HELLO!
<godless> I would like to listen to a daap server from my xubuntu machine. I have found a lot of info about how to run a daap server, but I just want to listen... can anybody point me in the right direction?
<godless> I have installed rhythmbox
<godless> I think I need avahi..?
<godless> there are roughly 21937192837198 avahi packages though so I don't know where to start.
<maxamillion> godless: what's a daap server?
<godless> er.
<godless> It's the itunes network music sharing nonsense
<Merchelo> 21,937,192,837,198 ~23 trillion avahi packages?
<godless> Merchelo:  I stopped counting after 21 trillion, but I think my estimate is close.
<Merchelo> !daap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<godless> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<godless> Hm.
<godless> Is it case sensitive?
<godless> !Avahi
<Pumpernickel> No, it's just not a factoid.
<godless> Avahi is an Implementation the DNS Service Discovery and Multicast DNS specifications for Zeroconf Networking. It uses D-Bus for communication between user applications and a system daemon. The daemon is used to coordinate application efforts in caching replies, necessary to minimize the traffic imposed on networks.
<godless> Jeez, get with it ubotu/
<cellofellow> avahi is the linux implementation of Zeroconf, which Apple implements as Bonjour for both Mac and WinXP.
<mrsno> godless you will need the avahi-daemon package
<cellofellow> I use normal DNS, but it would be nice to be able to use Zeroconf for service discovery even when it doesn't set up the hostnames.
<mrsno> mt-daapd is another popular option also
<godless> mrsno:  I am not trying to run the server here. I am trying to 'discover' it.
<godless> Oh.
<mrsno> yes its used for discovery as well :)
<godless> Yeah that was the 'Oh.' :) Looking into it, thanks.
<mrsno> no problem
<cellofellow> anybody know how to get an Audio CD to show on the desktop? I think it's a hald setting somewhere.
<maxamillion> cellofellow: should just do so automatically, and yeah ... i would imagine that would be handled by HAL or might be something to do with xfdesktop4 net seeing that hal detected it
<cellofellow> cd-roms show, not audio cd's though.
<godless> mrsno:  It gets more complicated. The daap server is on the intarweb, not local. Is there a way to point avahi-daemon at it?  avahi-daemon.conf?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: wait ... lemme double check, i swore audio cds did too
<mrsno> godless hmm im not sure to be honest, maybe some client  to connect instead?
<maxamillion> cellofellow: yeah, shows up on my desktop ... just says "Audio CD" under it though
<mrsno> something like "Tangerine" maybe
<cellofellow> Tangerine is Tango icons in orange.
<godless> mrsno: Thought about that too, will check it out. A friend is running a daap server on some webspace, I would like to connect... the web has been pretty limited assistance so far.
<godless> But I don't see myself using iTunes, so I'll figure something out :)
<mrsno> tangerine is also a daap publish tool/client :)
<mrsno> you can set the player you use to listen in it, but i haven't used it myself so maybe someone who has used daap will be able to clarify :)
<godless> I've never actually used it (jumping in at the deep end as ever) -- I imagine once avahi is seeing the server the shares will turn up in rhythmbox, which is itunes-ish enough to give me the heebiejeebies anyway
<godless> there doesn't seem to be a working xmms daap plugin though
<mrsno> i was under the assumption daap is for local discovery
<godless> I believe it's meant to be.
<mrsno> things like icecast/shoutcast instead maybe :)
<godless> However he's got it working in windows/itunes so I'm gonna do my damnedest to get it working here too
<cellofellow> Exaile rocks as a jukebox. I don't think there is daap functionality or a daap plugin, but it could be made to work.
<godless> never accept defeat and all that.
<godless> I think with daap you should be able to pick the remote songs you want to hear rather than listening to a stream.
<godless> iTunes doesn't let you browse daap shares that aren't on the lan so he set up a proxy to redirect localhost:#### to the remote server. I'm trying to do the same with avahi.hosts but I'm clumsy.
<mrsno> booo itunes
<godless> Couldn't agree more.
<cellofellow> try the /etc/hosts file
<mrsno> i have seen it wipe many an ipod
<mrsno> :))
<godless> cellofellow:  Yeah? Or /etc/avahi/hosts?
<cellofellow> /etc/hosts you can set host aliases.
<Naughtyboy> anyone tried fluxbox ..??
* cellofellow raises hand
<mrsno> yea fluxbox is nice
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: i spent a couple years on it a few years back
<Merchelo> fluxbox is full of win and goodness
<Naughtyboy> whats your take on it..??
<cellofellow> simple
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: i think its a really good window manager, but its rather minimalistic
<cellofellow> easy to play with
<cellofellow> love tabs
<Naughtyboy> read abit about it and in the forums on fluxbuntu.org .....dam it's ALOOOOT configs there..
<Naughtyboy> I'm very curious about it...but I'm not sure if I'm ready for that muck config haXXing
<Naughtyboy> err  much
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: well, it holds a semi-elitist ideal to it in the sense that to accomplish alot of the configurations you have to go editing text files and keep compliant with their syntax for the configs .... or atleast it was when i used it, they might have added some gui stuff since i stopped using it
<Naughtyboy> OK...I like the simplicity and to some extent the minimalistic interface.....but I don't know....I kind of want to be able to acutally use my system to...not spending all my time configuring it...hehe
<Naughtyboy> well well.....time will tell
<maxamillion> yeah, its kinda a "how much control do you really want" factor
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: which is why for my daily desktop operational use, i think xfce offers me the perfect balance of all aspects of a desktop environment
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, : yeah xfce is very nice in that aspect....it's well balanced...however I still think it has unnecessarily much packages and services...at least to my usage..
<Naughtyboy> maby I should try going for a server install...then manually add what I want..
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: well i think alot of what you are thinking "xfce" is actually "xubuntu" ... if you were to install a debian etch base system and then just install X and xfce, i think you would find it is quite "light"
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, : a question about manual install .....if I do a "sudo apt-get install xorg xfce4 xdm" ...or gdm or what ever login manager...do I havet to edit something...or can I just startx and login to X ...assuming I have all driver installed and configured..??
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: yeah, it should just work without configuration
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: you will also need xserver-xorg
<maxamillion> so "sudo aptitude install xorg xserver-xorg xfce4 xfce4-goodies gdm" (xfce4-goodies is a package with all the panel plugins and stuff)
<Naughtyboy> OK....well...I don't use ANY other plugin except wfce-mixer if the counts as a panel plugin....but thanks for the headsup...think I'll give that a try....
<maxamillion> okies
<maxamillion> anyhoo... i'm getting off work .. bbl
<Merchelo> http://www.cs.helsinki.fi/u/hprajani/phun/disk.jpg
<godless> haha
<kalikiana> Merchelo, *lol*
<godless> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BFTD> yo all
<Howdy125> yo yo
<BFTD> yo
<januszeal> Hi
<januszeal> Im about to install xubuntu on my laptop, and being a linux noob, im worried about hardware issues (mostly wifi)
<Pumpernickel> januszeal: There's a useful list of supported cards (along with what it takes to make them work) at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<BFTD> yo
<neozen> meep
<hyper_ch> no updates today? :(
<hyper_ch> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Selenolycus> Xubuntu ueber alles!
<tuxcrafter> how do i create a new .bashrc that was in the user folder by default
<darren1> tuxcrafter: you mean a new *empty* one, or a default one with stuff in it to replace one you deleted?
<tuxcrafter> to replace
<tuxcrafter> i want the default one back
<darren1> cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/
<tuxcrafter> ok thanks
<darren1> np
<tuxcrafter> i want to be able to use a specific permission mask in a specific directory how can i do this? i know that you can set a global mask in your .bashrc but how about a specific mask in for a specific folder?
<darren1> not sure.. you mean like umask?
<tuxcrafter> yea
<tuxcrafter> darren1: use a specif umaks in when the user want to create a file or dir in a specific directory
<darren1> understood.. just don't know how
<darren1> umask command doesn't allow it.
<darrend> tuxcrafter: you could set the sticky bit on the directory with chmod to force all files/dirs in there to be created with the same gid
<darrend> don't know if that helps
<tuxcrafter> darrend: yea it does
<tuxcrafter> i was already looking at the sticky bit
<tuxcrafter> using a chmod of 6771 now
<tuxcrafter> The first digit selects the set user ID
<tuxcrafter>        (4) and set group ID (2) and sticky (1) attributes.
<tuxcrafter> can you explain that in more detail please :-P
<tuxcrafter> i only what that every file or dir have a rw on the group attribute
<darrend> chmod 2770 on the directory will mean all files created in that directory will have the same gid as the directory itself and that the directory cannot be read outside the owner and group.  global umask will still apply.
<darrend> I think
<darrend> :)
<darrend> mkdir test && chmod 2770 test && touch test/hello && ls -al test/
<darrend> chgrp admin test/ && touch test/hello2 && ls -al test/
<darrend> that help?
<tuxcrafter> darrend: sticky bit is not the solution now i can delete and rename the file but i can not change it :-P
<darrend> did you set the uid as well as the gid?
<darrend> what chmod did you put on the directory?
<darrend> type in the commands I showed a minute ago.. that will allow you to change the file as you'll still be the owner of it
<tuxcrafter> darrend: yeas
<tuxcrafter> but when i create a file the group wil be only r not rw
<tuxcrafter> sticky bit is a bit special  :-P
<tuxcrafter> really need a umask for a predefined directory
<darrend> permissions on the file you create come from umask, not the sticky bit on the directory
<tuxcrafter> darrend: exactly
<darrend> what exactly do you need this for?
<darrend> maybe another way
<tuxcrafter> shared project
<tuxcrafter> directorys
<tuxcrafter> that are only accessible bye a specif group
<darrend> er, make the chmod on the root of the project directory to be 770
<darrend> then no-one other than the group will see anything in it or be able to do anything in it
<tuxcrafter> darrend: yes with chmod i can get everyting fine but when a user creates a new file or folder it uses its own umask and things will be not accessibly again
<darrend> what??  What do you mean "things will be not accessibly again"
<darrend> (brb)
<tuxcrafter> you can see it with the command you posted your self
<tuxcrafter> darrend: if you set chmod all file and folders will be correct on that moment
<tuxcrafter> but if a user creates a new file or folder it will have a new umask with the wrong permissions
<albert> what's the command for the xfce process-manager?
<tuxcrafter> albert: xfce4-taskmanager
<tuxcrafter> but beter user htop
<tuxcrafter> sudo apt-get install htop
<albert> thank you. can you explain the difference?
<_aussieman> anyone had any probs with xsane on fesity - it worked for me a week ago but now wont find any devices
<tuxcrafter> albert: look for yourself
<tuxcrafter> albert: it is pretty self explaining
<_aussieman> tuxcrafter, SELF EXPLANATORY
<tuxcrafter> _aussieman: thanks for the correction self explanatory
<_aussieman> thats ok
<_aussieman> i was being pedantic
<_aussieman> any ideas on xsane
<tuxcrafter> nop not tested it yet
<_aussieman> ok
<albert> k, pretty much self expaining ;)
<albert> thank you
<tuxcrafter> _aussieman: do you have hplip loaded?
<_aussieman> i think so
<tuxcrafter> before starting xsane
<tuxcrafter> sudo /etc/init.d/hplip restart
<_aussieman> yep i got it
<tuxcrafter> _aussieman: it is only for hp devices! dont now what your device is
<_aussieman> no still no devices found
<_aussieman> its hp
<_aussieman> i have hp
<_aussieman> i had it working
<tuxcrafter> lsusb?
<_aussieman> out of the box
<_aussieman> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 03f0:5511 Hewlett-Packard
<_aussieman> i presume
<_aussieman> ill keep playing later i have to call soemone now
<tuxcrafter> how do i create a directory specific umask?
<darrend> tuxcrafter: that makes no sense - what permissions do you want it to have?  More to the point, what EXACTLY are you trying to achieve>
<darrend> ?
<darrend> if the users want different default permissions, tell them to change their umask in .bashrc
<darrend> or tell them to change the files after they create them
<darrend> if you protect top level directories correctly, no-one will be able to see the files in them anyway.. regardless of what permissions the files have
<tuxcrafter> darrend: if a user creates a file in /home/$user/ it should have a mask of 600 if a user creates a file in /home/$user/share/ it should have a mask of 660 and this must go automatically so no manual chmods.
<darrend> why are you sharing project folders from inside a users home?
<darrend> why not setup /projects/whatever
<darrend> and grant permissions on that to the group
<tuxcrafter> darrend the problem will be the same
<tuxcrafter> darrend directory specific umask
<darrend> I can't know that - you won't tell me what you actually want to achieve in terms of who can do what
<darrend> you just keep going on about dir specific umask which you can't do
<tuxcrafter> darrend: if a user creates a file in /home/$user/ it should have a mask of 600 if a user creates a file in /share/ it should have a mask of 660 and this must go automatically so no manual chmods.
<tuxcrafter> see same problem
<darrend> no, that's just a copy/paste of what you said a minute ago
<darrend> sorry, I can't help you 'cos you won't tell me what you want the end result to be
<tuxcrafter> darrend: i want different file permissions on different locations
<tuxcrafter> so if a user does a touch file.txt it should have different permissions depending on the configuration
<darrend> that's not an end result.  That's a step to achieving one.
<darrend> if you create a file with world readable permissions in a directory, then change that directory (chmod o-rwx), no-one can see that file unless they have access to the directory.  EVEN IF the file still has world readable permissions
<tuxcrafter> i want to have a group of people that can work together in a shared directory they login with ssh
<darrend> perfectly possible to do
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> what's the Xfce equivalent to gconf-editor? :x
<tuxcrafter> and the users must have automatic file permissions in a specif folder
<darrend> set up your share, give the group ownership, put your users in that group, make their umask 0022, make sure their ~/ dirs are chmod (go-rwx), job done
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> or if it's easier to just up and tell me how to remove the items on my desktop, that'd work too
<tuxcrafter> darrend no that is the current sittuation
<darrend> then you already DO have a share that a group can access and work on] 
<tuxcrafter> if they make a file in a other directory than that file will have a umask of 0022 also
<darrend> so what???
<tuxcrafter> i dont want that
<tuxcrafter> it has to be top secure
<darrend> protect the directory those files are in if that's an issue
<darrend> why is that so hard to do?
<tuxcrafter> i what automatic file premissons that are specified in a directory
<tuxcrafter> i really need a break now
<darrend> if you log into a box as root and create a file in /root with your umask set to 0022, does that mean all users can see that file?? No, of course not
<tuxcrafter> getting mad now so time to get some air
<darrend> well, you can't do it as far as I know
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> nm i found it
<kalikiana> {uX}l`VampyrCeil, You want Settings->Workspace (I think that's it) to disable desktop icons?
<tuxcrafter> i will be back in 45 minutes
<kalikiana> ah, ok :)
<tuxcrafter> darrend: thanks for your time i really appreciate it
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> right click on desktop and settings in there ^^
<tuxcrafter> see you later
<darrend> so you must have some amazing requirements that no-one else ever in the history of Unix has ever had
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> thanks tho kalikiana o/
<kalikiana> {uX}l`VampyrCeil, :)
<darrend> anyone know what the default Eterm font is, and whether the xfce terminal can be made to use it?
<darrend> I really like the clean look of the Eterm font, but want to use xfce's terminal which is better functionally :)
<tuxcrafter> darrend: i am back
<godless> I am finding rhythmbox unfathomably slow to load, even with an empty library it takes minutes before the window appears... I have a lot of codecs installed just now but this was true before I added any of them... any thoughts?
<kalikiana> godless, Is switching the player an option?
<godless> no errors popping up when I run it from a terminal either, just a blank screen for ages...
<godless> kalikiana:  I'm using it for its daap capabilities so I suppose banshee or (I believe?) amarok are options...
<tuxcrafter> darrend: i will use the umask 006 it will work its not perfect but i dont have time anymore i will look at acl's some other time to see if i can get directory specific umask rules
<godless> But since it works so smoothly in rhythmbox, once it finally loads at least, I am hesitant to switch if I can sort this out...
<godless> It's not even using any cpu while it waits to start...
<kalikiana> godless, About daap specifically I cannot say a thing I fear, so hopefully somebody else has an idea.
<kalikiana> godless, You could try strace?
<godless> strace? sorry, I'm unfamiliar...
<godless> !strace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about strace - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalikiana> !info strace
<ubotu> strace: A system call tracer. In component main, is standard. Version 4.5.14-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 92 kB, installed size 248 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb hppa i386 ia64 m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh sparc)
<kalikiana> godless, It shows every single system call and *maybe* you see WHERE it is holding its breath?
<godless> kalikiana:  thanks. I'll fiddle.
<kalikiana> It's just an idea because the actual problem is unknown, I hope it helps a bit :)
<godless> daap isn't the problem either, it happens if I don't load the avahi-daemon either.
<godless> aaaaanyway.
<godless> maybe some sleep will elucidate.
<godless> Good night.
<kalikiana> godless, good night :)
<godless> Well. Morning. :/
<albert> hey, is there sth like kdesu with xubuntu? or can you tell me a light-weight verison?
<mrsno> albert sudo on its own
<mrsno> or sudo thunar to open the file manager as sudo
<mrsno> or gksudo
<godless> 'Thunar'
<godless> I'm all for case sensitivity but sometimes... grr.. :)
<albert> ye, i'm trying do make a menu entry for shutdown
<mrsno> :-)
<albert> (in fluxbox)
<kalikiana> albert, gksudo == kdesu ;)
<albert> and i'm running it on a xubuntu installation
<albert> k, thx ;)
<kalikiana> !info gksudo
<ubotu> Package gksudo does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<kalikiana> ubotu, u are stoopid :P
<michaelpo> what software do i use to erase cdrw disc?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> how do i start the x window manager or whatever?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> beryl messed my shit up and i have no titlebars -_-
<kalikiana> michaelpo, xfburn or graveman
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i don't even want to mess with beryl anymore, i just want my titlebars :(
<godless> Amarok uses kde libraries. I know xubuntu is optimized for gtk but... how exactly will this slow down my system?
<kalikiana> {uX}l`VampyrCeil, You mean XFCE's window manager? That would be 'xfwm4'. Press Akt+F2 and type 'xfwm4'. :)
<michaelpo> kalikiana? i need to download that? is there any preinstalled software in ubuntu?
<kalikiana> michaelpo, xfburn *should be preinstalled I believe?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> you're a god, kalikiana
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> XD
<kalikiana> godless, The first kde app will load the whole lot of kde/qt libraries for itself alone. If you have more than one, divide the 'waste' of memory.
<kalikiana> {uX}l`VampyrCeil, :)
<godless> bleh
<godless> kalikiana:  Will they be in memory even if I don't have Amarok (or whatever first kde app) running?
<darrend> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: using nVidia card?
<godless> I can live with the disk space.
<kalikiana> godless, Nope. If no kde program is running, memory will be free again.
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> darrend, yeah :x
<kalikiana> godless, Just that one program will use *unusually* much memory.
<godless> Gotcha.
<darrend> try adding the following 2 options to your "Device" section in xorg.conf..
<darrend> Option          "DisableGLXRootClipping" "True"
<darrend>         Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<darrend> {uX}l`VampyrCeil: then restart GDM and give Beryl another go
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> thanks, but as i said in #beryl, i feel a headache coming on, and the hippie in me hates headaches; i got the site for installing beryl to Feisty on an nvidia bookmarked, so i'll try again later
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i've just been up for too long to fight stuff at the moment :x
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> much appreciated, tho
<darrend> I had the same problem and that fixed it for me
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> the lack of titlebars wasn't even with beryl running; that was after i tried to run it and killed it
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> because when i started beryl, i got a blank white screen
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> :x
<darrend> ah
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> middle click + move got me to a screen with a red design and a gem on it, but that was laggy
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> couldn't get to my apps :x
<michaelpo> found the solution, nautilus will erase the cdrw, before writing new iso....
<godless> michaelpo:  sounds like you are running ubuntu, not xubuntu...
<michaelpo> godless: yes, ubuntu... i just downloaded xubuntu to install into my p2 notebook...
<godless> michaelpo:  This will explain why you couldn't find xfburn.
<godless> It is installed by default with xubuntu; I don't believe this is the case with straight ubuntu.
<godless> !Exaile
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exaile - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<godless> nyur.
<kalikiana> !info exaile
<ubotu> Package exaile does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<kalikiana> godless, !info is for packages ;)
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> just out of curiousity, is there a way to take away "Applications", and just have the Xubuntu icon there?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> :x
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> it doesn't even bother me at all, i just think it'd be nice to just have the icon :p
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> setxkbmap option -us compose:rwin <=- does that look right to "make right windows key 'compose'"?
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> i think i've just about got the command memorised, but i'm not sure <_<
<{uX}l`VampyrCeil> and there is no --help or -h o_O
<albert> gksudo shutdown -h now  isn't working for me :(
<albert> it just gives me the  gksudo --help output
<Merchelo> sudo shutdown -h now
<kalikiana> This will instantly shutdown the computer. Don't post that here, without a comment.
<Merchelo> yeah, sorry, was trying to help out albert, but it seems he left already.
<kalikiana> Merchelo, You never know who reads it by chance and just tries it out. No offence meant. :)
<Merchelo> just out of curiosity, what command would it be to make the shutdown panel, with the options on it to appear?
<Merchelo> no matter, it would be an xfce specific question.
<kalikiana> Merchelo, I'm not sure what you mean. There is a plugin which displays buttons on the panel.
<kalikiana> And this *is* #xubuntu, so xfce is okay :)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> could anyone here help me please?  I trying to help fix a bug with the newest kernel... and the AMD 690G chipset
<Lord_Maynoth_42> seems the bug was introduced after 2.6.20RC5
<Lord_Maynoth_42> they want me to recomplile and test each RC after that
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :/
<godless> omg I hate windows file shares
<godless> I mounted some in pyneighbourhood some time back
<godless> Now I cannot unmount them
<godless> I believe this is my rythmbox problem
<godless> when I try to rm -rf the mount point I get:
<godless> rm: cannot lstat `.smbmnt//SILVER/movies': Input/output error
<michaelpo> i've downloaded xubuntu6.10, when i tried to install, it cannot detect my external cdrom teac2405, i've searched the forum, nothing, i've tried damnsmalllinux, it detected, i think maybe kernal2.4 works on the cdrom? does older xubuntu based on kernel2.4? how do i download that old xubuntu?
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: not sure what your problems is. Someone is trying to fix a bug for you and is asking you to test the change. Am I missing something?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> well im stupid
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I don't have a clue how to recomplile the RC6 and RC7 kernels of 2.6.20
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :/
<ceil420> :o
<Lord_Maynoth_42> there is bug with with the 32bit version and the amd690 chipset...
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: I'm sure you're not stupid, do you want a guide to compile the kernel?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> sure... but once I get it recompiled... how do I make it into a liveCD?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :/
<grazie> michaelpo: your problem is probably due to usb or fw support is the kernel
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: if you can't build your own live cd (again not to hard really these days) you'll have to wait for the release
<michaelpo> grazie: xubuntu failed to detect the cdrom... but can load the kernel on bootup, but halfway through the installation, it failed to recognise the cdrom...
<michaelpo> grazie: how to fix this?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> are their guides to building livecd's
<ceil420> i think he might be able to, grazie, but doesn't know how
<michaelpo> grazie what if fw?
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: yes, but I'd have to google so you'd be quick as me...
<grazie> michaelpo: fw = firewire
<Lord_Maynoth_42> what terms do I search for?
<michaelpo> it is acer p2 laptop, around 10yrs old... no firewire....
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: I'd do something like "build linux live cd" also dreamlinux comes with a tool to do this. ..can't remember the name
<Lord_Maynoth_42> thanks!
<grazie> michaelpo: can you boot from any cd?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> do you think there is a chance in heck the dev's will issue a kernel patch if I can track this bug down?
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: who you talking to?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> anyone
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: the point I trying make is that some devs/distro are quicker than others
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: you problem will probably be fixed...it just hard to say when
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ya... ubuntu is great... but they are not very good at addressing bugs imho...
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ubuntu is prolly the best I have found...
<Lord_Maynoth_42> um here is another weird question
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is it possible to recompile from winxp
<grazie> then there are alternatives (that may have fixed already)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> i hate win xp
<Lord_Maynoth_42> but its all I have running atm
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I built this new machine after my old one died
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :/
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I wanted to go with xubuntu but I can't do to kernel bugs
<michaelpo> grazie, i can boot all cd
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: I'm sure you could x-compile from XP but not sure why anyone would want to
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I don't want to at all
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<michaelpo> grazie, i can boot all cds, i can install damnsmalllinux kernel2.4,
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I just don't know how to get linux running without first patching the kernel
<grazie> michaelpo: I maybe missing something...why do you need to the external cdrom for installing?
<michaelpo> grazie: i only have external cdrom, no internal
<godless> woohaw, rhythmbox right as rain.
<godless> kalikiana:  Thanks for the strace tip.
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: you tried knoppix? Runs on everything...great tool to have to hand
<godless> <3 knoppix
<godless> saved me six thousand four hundred and eighty six gray hairs so far.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I tried knoppix but the bug is present on it also
<michaelpo> grazie, i can boot all cds, i can install damnsmalllinux kernel2.4, for xubuntu, after, detect keyboard, location, language; installation process; it need to detect cdrom, it cant find the cdrom drive...
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :/
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I need 2.6.20rc5
<michaelpo> is there anywhere, i can download the old xubuntu? xubuntu4.10?
<grazie> michaelpo: if you boot with dsl but you want to install xubuntu you can use dsl to do so (same as knoppix) see link below
<grazie> !install | michaelpo
<ubotu> michaelpo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<kalikiana> godless, May I ask what the problem was?
* grazie can't keep here :(
<grazie> keep up
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: you not sorted?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> sorted?
<grazie> you know how to solve you problems? (sorted uk term maybe)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> well I did file bug reports... but honestly I am still very noobish...
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and I need another computer which i don't have atm to fix this bug
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :/
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: if the problem is on ubuntu kernel only why not use another distro that doesn't have the problem?
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: until ubuntu bug is fixed
<Lord_Maynoth_42> well I have tried knoppix
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :/
<Lord_Maynoth_42> i think it is the main kernel
<Lord_Maynoth_42> that has the bug
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: would be better if you could help with testing the bug fix but realise that you're not all the confident just yet
<Lord_Maynoth_42> well i could try...he wants me to try RC6 and RC7 of the 2.6.20 kernel...  and see if they have the issue also... and also the 2.6.21 kernel when it comes out of beta
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: there are many choices. If the bug is in the ubuntu kernel, can you another kernel with ubuntu. You have many choices
<Lord_Maynoth_42> really
<Lord_Maynoth_42> premade?
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: premade kernels are avaibable yes, but are unlikely to support all you require. Also needs a reasonable amount of linux knowledge/skills
<grazie> Lord_Maynoth_42: if you not confident about testing kernel fix, just let the dev know and he'll probably ask for third party testers.
<michaelpo> grazie, i'm thinking, how about swap my p2 harddisk with this laptop, i install it, then swap out the harddisk into my p2. can that work?
<michaelpo> p4 vs p2, 1gb ram vs 128 ram?
<michaelpo> can i install this way?
<michaelpo> 15" vs 12" monitor
<grazie> michaelpo: I think what you saying is that want to install linux on a hard disk outsite your target machine and then fit the hard disk into the target machine?
<michaelpo> grazie, correct...
<michaelpo> can that be done?
<grazie> grazie: yes, relatively easy with linux, but...
<grazie> michaelpo: ^^
<michaelpo> but what?
<michaelpo> 4 year old hardware vs 10 years old hardware?
<grazie> michaelpo: you'll not to change things like drivers, /etc/fstab, /etc/X11/xorg.config. etc. but we can help you with that whne needed.
<grazie> michaelpo: would also be better is you could follow the xubuntu manual config route (rather than auto) to better match the old machine
<grazie> s/is/if/
<michaelpo> thanks... so i will shutdown this machine now.... swap the harddisk, then install xubuntu into the 4gb hdd,... swap out the hdd into the p2, then come back in irc here, and for advise...
<grazie> fine..maybe chat later :)
<Slick> hey guys, is there an easy ways to mount my windows partition in xubuntu
<kalikiana|away> Slick, For example the panel plugin for mouting disks
<kalikiana|away> Or copy a line from my fstab, learn the syntax and change it to your needs. :)
<Slick> I've just installed the panel plugin, but can't see my windows partition
<amsmith42hs> Is there a trick to getting xfburn to burn an iso with a 4x4x24 drive?
<Slick> although its running ntfs so I might need to install something extra
<amsmith42hs> I'm getting cdrecord errors, BadOption: speed=.
<kalikiana|away> Slick, This is my fstab line for an NTFS dive: /dev/sda1  /media/sda1    ntfs         defaults,nls=utf8,gid=users,umask=0000,ro  0  1
<j1mc> amsmith42hs: not sure, but have you tried burning from the command line?  try  "cdrecord -v dev=/dev/cdrom nameoffile.iso"
<kalikiana|away> Slick, I know no more than I need to make it work, maybe you get it that way as well :)
<amsmith42hs> j1mc: Thank you.
<j1mc> amsmith42hs: sure.  just make sure to navigate to the folder that contains the ISO first.
<amsmith42hs> j1mc: Will do.
<Slick> how do you alter fstab?
<kalikiana|away> Slick, Open /etc/fstab in a text editor, e.g. mousepad, as root, and add a new line, similar to the one I posted.
<amsmith42hs> j1mc: It gave some errors but it seems to be doing more than it was before...
<amsmith42hs> j1mc: I was able to just data burn with xfburn, but not iso burn.
<kalikiana|away> Slick, then after saving do 'sudo mount -a' to update without rebooting. Of course, be careful with experimenting ;)
<amsmith42hs> j1mc: I hope it isn't just data burning again.
<j1mc> amsmith42hs: oh . . .   we'll see how it goes.  :-)
<Slick> ok cheers, I'll try that
<j1mc> amsmith42hs: is it giving you progress indicators . . .  like "burning sector 200 of 700" or something?
<amsmith42hs> j1mc: That we will...
<amsmith42hs> Woohoo! .2 times more than rated burn speed! :P
<Slick> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<Slick> mount: mount point /media/sda1 does not exist
<j1mc> Slick: check to make sure you don't have a blank line at the end of your fstab file.
<j1mc> make a backup of it  . . . .   (sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup)
<j1mc> and then open it with "sudo nano /etc/fstab" and check to make sure there's not a blank line at the end.
<Slick> hmm yeah there's no blank line
<amsmith42hs> Bah! Buffer underrun
<j1mc> amsmith42hs: bummer!!
<j1mc> amsmith42hs: try closing out all of your windows / applications, and trying again.
<j1mc> or . . . hmmm...   i haven't had to set the cd speed before . . .    i wonder what the option is for that.
<amsmith42hs> j1mc: It looks like it defaults to 4, the max.
<amsmith42hs> j1mc: cdrecord suggested setting burnfree
<amsmith42hs> j1mc: I'm doing that now.
<kalikiana|away> j1mc, nano is not really usable for everybody ;)
<j1mc> amsmith42hs: check out the section on speed in this link: http://node1.yo-linux.com/cgi-bin/man2html?cgi_command=cdrecord
<amsmith42hs> j1mc: Also, I didn't realize that burdening the CPU would have an adverse affect on the burn. I was opening apps. I'll not do that this time.
<j1mc> kalikiana|away: ok . . .   maybe use mousepad then.  :-)
<amsmith42hs> j1mc: Success!
<amsmith42hs> j1mc: Thank you for your help.
<j1mc> amsmith42hs: you're welcome.  what helped the situation?
<amsmith42hs> j1mc: The combination of freeburn, command line, and not opening apps, I think.
<Slick> is there an easy way to check how much RAM the system has in xubuntu?
<j1mc> amsmith42hs: good news.  i don't have a lot of experience with xfburn, but you may want to check it out and see if those options exist in the preferences section or something.
<Slick> a command in the terminal or anything like that?
<j1mc> Slick: cat /proc/meminfo
<Slick> thanks
<j1mc> Slick: you can also try "cat /proc/cpuinfo" to get info about your processor.  it's pretty neat.  =)
<Slick> wow cool, loads of memory info
<Slick> I'll write those commands down for future reference
<j1mc> =)
<cynthia> hi
<cynthia> i am a new user of xubuntu
<grazie> welcome
<cynthia> i find xubuntu good to use
<cynthia> run smoothly in my machine
<cynthia> very good
<cynthia> hi
<cynthia> but i've quite a lot of questions when i use xubuntu
<grazie> !ask | cynthia
<ubotu> cynthia: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cynthia> ok
<cynthia> i install ubuntu 6.10
<cynthia> then i install kde and xfce
<cynthia> u know, default is gnome
<cynthia> i'm going to use xubuntu
<cynthia> i'm not sure if i'm really using xubutu
<cynthia> because i found my machine running on xfce is smooth
<cynthia> while the kde and gnome consume much resources
* grazie absolutely
<cynthia> is it possible to uninstall kde and gnome
<maxamillion> cynthia: yes
<cynthia> because my pc is running xp and ubuntu
<cynthia> and using grub as bootloader
<grazie> cynthia: might be easier to fresh install xubuntu though if you can
<cynthia> grazie, is xubuntu the same as ubuntu installation cd
<maxamillion> cynthia: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<cynthia> or should i d/l a new cd?
<maxamillion> cynthia: that link will tell you how to remove everything from ubuntu or kubuntu
<cynthia> coool
<maxamillion> :)
<grazie> cynthia: not the same no, but the base os is the same yes. The are lots of ways to install
<grazie> !install | cynthia
<ubotu> cynthia: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<grazie> cynthia: I'll let maxamillion tell you how to uninstall kde & gnome
<maxamillion> grazie: i already did ... did you see that link i posted?
<cynthia> yes,
<cynthia> i am reading....
* grazie wakes up
<maxamillion> lol
<cynthia> both of you are very kind
<maxamillion> cynthia: we try :)
<maxamillion> cynthia: that link i gave you, if you look to the left at all the subjects covered, it is a rather useful site
<cynthia> ...another question is...
<cynthia> i am now using 'xchat'
<cynthia> it seems that there is no options to 'swap' the text
<cynthia> i cannot see the words when the sentence is too long
<cynthia> the words cannot 'dropped' into next line
* grazie btw all psychocats articles are very goods
<h3sp4wn> maxamillion: "purexfce" is quite deceptive - (even without xubuntu-settings it doesn't look like pure xfce)
<h3sp4wn> s/xubuntu-settings/xubuntu-default-settings
<grazie> cynthia: I use xchat and I'm not following what your problem is
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: i don't follow .... that tutorial is just how to remove either gnome or kde
<Howdy125> cynthia, just type everything out in one line ..
<cynthia> yes,
<cynthia> but i cannot see others
<h3sp4wn> maxamillion: the link is titled purexfce - pure xfce looks different and less gnome like than xubuntu (nicer I think)
* grazie has got to pop out for an hour
<cynthia> when other users try to type long sentence, it is my time to guess ....what they said
<joris> Openoffice crashes when i try to use a wizard to import a new library. Im using Xubuntu Feisty. Somebody knows a solution?
<h3sp4wn> is fiesty going to release tommorow still ?
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: ahh .. yeah, i actually run my setup like "pure xfce" http://swooh.kicks-ass.org/~adam/homeXubuntuEdgy.png
<Howdy125> cynthia, maybe making your xchat window larger may help .. I don't seem to have that problem with the text.
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: not entirely sure about that .... nothing big in the -devel mailing lists sayin "tomorrow is the big day"
<cynthia> howdy125: problem stills exist
<Howdy125> cynthia,  Hmmmm .. weird.
<cynthia> yes.
<cynthia> actually i am very very new to ubuntu
* maxamillion hasn't used xchat in over 5 years .... :/
<cynthia> before using ubuntu, i am a pure m$ user
<cynthia> 1st time i tried to install ubuntu (in gnome desktop), i found it is strange
<Howdy125> cynthia, maybe after you reinstall with a pure xubuntu it will work better.
<cynthia> i set to 1027x768
<cynthia> but the desktop icon is extremely large
<cynthia> then i install xfce desktop, the icon becomes normal
<cynthia> i don't know why
<Howdy125> You can make those smaller in ubuntu .. but I like xubuntu  .. :)
<maxamillion> cynthia: that's because in xfce the desktop is handled by a different program then it is with gnome
<cynthia> i don't know how to do that
<maxamillion> cynthia: there are many differences you will have to learn about linux vs. windows :)
<maxamillion> cynthia: in linux, when you change the desktop environment, you generally change what programs control every aspect of your interaction with the computer
<cynthia> after using xubuntu, i believe xubuntu is suitable for my machine
<maxamillion> :)
<cynthia> maxamillion, icici
<cynthia> i understand there're many differences between these 2 OS
<maxamillion> :)
<cynthia> i still wish to know more about linux
* maxamillion pokes kalikiana 
<maxamillion> cynthia: there is plenty of online documentation out there ... and google is your friend ;)
<cynthia> although i am not an expert
* kalikiana pokes maxamillion back :)
<maxamillion> cynthia: expert is a strong word ... i've been using linux as my only operating system for over 7 years now and i don't feel that i am an expert
<cynthia> yes, sometimes searching causes me trouble
* maxamillion will brb
<Howdy125> Too much to learn and it's always changing .. :)
<cynthia> it took me almost 3 weeks to search for info on how to install samsung printer SCX4100!!
<cynthia> excuse me, maxamillion, how many years? i can't see
<Howdy125> Well back to my corner .. I have things to do .. :-/
<Howdy125> cynthia, he said 7 years
<cynthia> sorry for my poor english, english is my 2nd language, i dont know 'expert' is a strong word
<cynthia> i will be careful when choosing words :)
* maxamillion is back
<cynthia> anyway, i will try my best to adapt the os
<kalikiana> cynthia, don't take 'expert is a strong word' literal ;)
<cynthia> i find it is very good
<maxamillion> cynthia: well, if you ever feel you need help there is normally always someone around here willing to help :)
<slow-motion> hallo
<cynthia> kalikiana, thank you
<maxamillion> hiya slow-motion
<cynthia> tonight i'm sharing my experience using the xubuntu as well as the language
<slow-motion> hi maxamillion
<kalikiana> hi slow-motion :)
<cynthia> may i leave as it is mid night at HK
<blizz> hey
<blizz> do you think it's possible to modify the `xscreensaver-command -lock` screen?
<cynthia> see u tomorrow
<blizz> i want something like a UAC box ;-)
<kalikiana> hi blizz :)
<cynthia> BB
<kalikiana> ciao cynthia
<blizz> hey kalikiana
<slow-motion> hi kalikiana
<joris> Is somebody running xubuntu feisty and using writer?
<h3sp4wn> I guess at any time you may consider someone who knows significantly more than you to be an expert. But its relative
<Howdy125> joris, I'm using xubuntu feisty .. do you mean oo writer ?
<joris> Yes Howdy125
<joris> Just did a fresh install and tried to import a dictionary but the wizard keeps crashing
<Howdy125> Oh .. I wouldn't know anything about that .. sorry joris
<joris> ah sorry
<joris> well thanks for responding, i saw there was all ready a post in the forums, same problem also exist in Kubuntu
<Howdy125> yw ..
<maxamillion> bbl
<Slick__> hey, the sound seems to have stopped working on all my programs, is there a solution to reset the sound without restarting?
<Slick__> I've checked and the volume isnt on mute
<crimsun> http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/scripts/alsa-info.sh
<slow-motion> bye
<amsmith42hs> What is recommended for navigating Windows network shares?
<grazie|away> amsmith42hs: recommended dunno...but some options are thunar + fusesmb, pyNeighborhood and ??Neighborhood (that I can't recall the exact name of)
<amsmith42hs> OK, thanks.
<crimsun> Slick__: did you plan to tell me the url that paste generated?
<Slick__> crimsun: I was unsure about running a script from a website...what is it?
<crimsun> Slick__: it's a debugging script that we've developed in #alsa
<crimsun> Slick__: download it, execute it after inspecting it if you're apprenhensive
<crimsun> apprehensive ^
<crimsun> you'll need to prepend "bash "
<Slick__> I'll try restarting first, there's probably less opportunity for me to mess up
* grazie that's a useful little script crimsun 
<amsmith42hs> Gaim keeps dying on me without warning.
<amsmith42hs> It just disappears.
<WaxyFresh> howdy,im trying to remove the menu bar from xfce and just use a mouse click menu like on flux box,whats the package name of the menu bar?
<grazie> amsmith42hs: launch gaim from a terminal and you may see an error message that will help track the problem
<grazie> WaxyFresh: the menu bar is an applet that can be removed by right clicking
<grazie> WaxyFresh: the panel application is xfce4-panel
<WaxyFresh> grazie, thanks
<grazie> np
<WaxyFresh> can anyone think of anything i can do to slim down xfce,not that it isnt already on a diet but im on an older box
<WaxyFresh> does xubuntu get updated at the same time k/ubuntu does for fiesty?
<highvoltage> WaxyFresh: they follow roughly the same release cycle, yes
<highvoltage> WaxyFresh: new Xubuntu should land tomorrow with Edubuntu/Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<maxamillion> WaxyFresh: its supposed to ... but i'm not entirely sure because our project lead hasn't specified
<grazie> WaxyFresh: First thing I'd do is get rid of cupsys and hplip if you don't need them
<grazie> !info cupsys
<ubotu> cupsys: Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.4-2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 1428 kB, installed size 6368 kB
<grazie> !info hplip
<ubotu> hplip: HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.9-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 534 kB, installed size 2544 kB
<grazie> obviously the above applies to xubuntu (not xfce)
<WaxyFresh> yup
<WaxyFresh> cupsys is already gone so is hplib
<godless> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<WaxyFresh> grazie, i uninstalled xfce4-panel and my mneu bar is still there what should i do
<WaxyFresh> i dont want any menu bars
<grazie> WaxyFresh: Not sure...when you say bar menu you mean the Applications menu?
<WaxyFresh> yup
<WaxyFresh> i want the whole bar gone clock applications etc
<grazie> WaxyFresh: and you've done right click > remove
<grazie> grazie: you'll need to do the same for each applet
<WaxyFresh> i run mainly in term
<WaxyFresh> just rried that
<WaxyFresh> all im left with is xchat
<WaxyFresh> tried*
<WaxyFresh> brb
<WaxyFresh> its gone
<WaxyFresh> thanks i just had to close xchat and then the bar dissapered
<grazie> many setings are cached
<grazie> se*ttings
<grazie> settings* (tut tut)
<WaxyFresh> is there a way to make my desktop backgroung a terminal?
<grazie> sounds like you don't really want X at all lol
<WaxyFresh> how do i view the running procesess?
<grazie> ps aux (is a favourite)
<WaxyFresh> im still learning so id like to keep a graphic display for the things i cant do from term
<grazie> htop is a great package for monitoring processes
<WaxyFresh> opps i meant services
<WaxyFresh> like bluetooth etc
<WaxyFresh> graphical
* grazie is having a mental blockage
<WaxyFresh> theres autostarted apps on the menu but i dont think thats it
<Qew> well, you can control services using BUM (Boot-Up Manager)
<WaxyFresh> is that in the normal repos?
<WaxyFresh> ive used it before
<WaxyFresh> nm i found it
<Qew> if you want something for the console, look for sysv-rc
<WaxyFresh> !atd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WaxyFresh> whats atd do it says for schedualing of jobs,do i need that if i dont have the computer set up to run anything at a certian time?
<h3sp4wn> WaxyFresh: my (current) favourite is - ps -efH
<WaxyFresh> atd,dbus,mdadm, are the three things im not sure about needing what do you think i need out of those do i need?
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, : u here..?
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: yup
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: what's up?
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, : hi ...sorry to bother u again..but I got a question about what we talk about yestarday...manually installing xfce e.t.c
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, : was readin on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: ah, yes ... go ahead
<maxamillion> oh wow ... didn't know they had a page like this
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, : and at the end the susggest some "lightweight systems" ....but they don't say anything about installing xserver-xorg wich you suggested yesterday....so my question is...is it essential to my system..?
<Naughtyboy> maxamillion, : now don't missunderstand me..I don't mean to undermine your suggestions....just wan't to make sure..
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: well i suggested it in terms of using debian's sarge distro but i believe that with both debian
<maxamillion> bah!
<Naughtyboy> ???...
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: i believe with using aptitude to install xorg it will pull xserver-xorg as a dependency
<Naughtyboy> aha..OK....I see...
<maxamillion> :)
<Naughtyboy> OK...thnx a bunch.....I've desided to do it tomorrow..
<maxamillion> or maybe as a recommended package .. but either way, you need it
<maxamillion> ah ok, awesome
<Naughtyboy> it's 22:14 PM here i sweden....little late to start fideling with now....oterwise I would have done it now
<maxamillion> Naughtyboy: ah, fair enough
<WaxyFresh> atd,dbus,mdadm, are the three things im not sure about needing what do you guys think i need out of those do i need?
<h3sp4wn> You don't need xserver-xorg (if you look at whats in it)
<WaxyFresh> huh?
<Naughtyboy> it'll be interesting to se how the response to the relase will be the next couple of days.....with problems e.t.c
<Naughtyboy> h3sp4wn, : yeah..?
<h3sp4wn> Naughtyboy: run dpkg -L xserver-xorg (nothing useful inside it)
<h3sp4wn> or dlocate -L xserver-xorg (I use dlocate now)
<maxamillion> h3sp4wn: interesting ... it used to be required to get X to work... but that was in debian sarge and sarge used xfree86 ... alot has changed since then :P
<davmor2> has anyone here done a fresh install of feisty?  I have just done a netboot on an old system and firefox seems to missing it's homepage.
<h3sp4wn> maxamillion: actually maybe it has the dpkg-reconfigure stuff inside it
<h3sp4wn> in /usr/lib/dpkg
<maxamillion> meh
<h3sp4wn> I don't have it installed anyway
<maxamillion> fair enough
<Naughtyboy> I have...according to synaptic
<Howdy125> davmor2, my feisty install is a day and a half old.
<h3sp4wn> Naughtyboy: I just keep the minimum I need installed (means I get less broken stuff on unstable systems)
<davmor2> Howdy125:  is your firefox missing it's homepage?
<Naughtyboy> h3sp4wn, : so I won't get in to trouble configuring stuff..like keybord, mouse or whatever..if I don't install xserver-xorg..?
<Howdy125> davmor2, this is the defualt page I get .. file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html .. it's on the computer.
<h3sp4wn> Naughtyboy: no you need - xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg-input-mouse xserver-xorg-input-kbd - a video driver fonts
<h3sp4wn> the metapackages just make it easier but install every driver
<WaxyFresh> the service usplash that just shows the splash screen right?
<maxamillion> WaxyFresh: yes
<davmor2> Howdy125: that's okay then thanks the ubuntu-artwork folder is missing from my netboot install thanks for the info
<Howdy125> davmor2, np .. yw
<WaxyFresh> whta does atd do?it says it scheduals jobs but whats that mean?
<WaxyFresh> if i dont know what atd is can i remove it?
<malnilion> Does anybody know a good tool to enable monitor mode on the fly?  I'm on a laptop with s-video out and I have an nvidia card.
<maxamillion> malnilion: yeah, the nvidia drivers in feisty allow that ... just run "sudo nvidia-settings" and its in there (iirc)
<malnilion> Oh, that's really cool, maxamillion, thanks :)
<maxamillion> np :)
<malnilion> Ah, I'm going to have to restart xwindows when I enable it.  Oh well, that's what I've been doing already.
<malnilion> Sweet, this is exactly what I needed.
<McMad1> I'm new to Xubuntu (and still a linux newbie too) and can't figure out how to connect to a samba share. Any hints?
<maxamillion> McMad1: its not entirely a walk in the park because there isn't built in support as of yet
<McMad1> Ah, maybe that explains why I can't find it. I remember on Ubuntu it was easy as pie??
<maxamillion> McMad1: yeah, its built into nautilus
<McMad1> So the fastes way to get to my files on another networked system would be ftp or something.
<malnilion> Built into konqueror too, I think?
<malnilion> There's an application xsamba or something
<McMad1> Or install an equivalent of nautilus...
<malnilion> That might help you as well
<Naughtyboy> guys...according to synaptic I don't have volman nor gnome-volume-manager installed...is there any other volume-manager that could be used in xubuntu..?
<malnilion> xsmbrowser
<maxamillion> McMad1: yeah, ftp or install something like linneighborhood, pyneighborhood, fusesmb, etc
<malnilion> Naughtyboy, just use alsa-mixer?
<Howdy125> I just use the applet Naughtyboy
<malnilion> Fark, I'm sorry
<malnilion> I didn't understand what you meant, Naughtyboy, lol
<Naughtyboy> malnilion, : ehh..?!?!..I'm not taling about audio volume.....
<Naughtyboy> hahha
<malnilion> Yeah, you got me there
<Howdy125> oh .. sorry then Naughtyboy
<Naughtyboy> hahah.....guys...haha
<Naughtyboy> talking about a thing that keeps track of removable media..like usb sotrage and stuff..
<Naughtyboy> automounting hdd e.t.c
<somerville32> I'm pretty sure Xubuntu uses a modified version of gnome-volume-manager
<somerville32> In Feisty atleast
<Naughtyboy> ok..
<somerville32> What are you running?
<somerville32> Edgy?
<Naughtyboy> althou it has thunar-volman-plugin installed
<Naughtyboy> Fiesty
<McMad1> I'll give linneighborhood a go, tnx for the tips..
<malnilion> Yeah, what do you need, Naughtyboy? I know stuff automounts for me and that's all I've needed.
<somerville32> Naughtyboy, Is volume management not occuring at all?
<somerville32> Like, if you plug in a usb thumb drive, does it appear on the desktop?
<Naughtyboy> yeah it is....I'm about to do an server install...the manually install everything I need...to make my system more slimlined e.e.tc...so I'm browsing synaptic to check what I possibly could need
<Naughtyboy> and this volume-managment just occured to me...as I have 2 storage SATA drives I want to be able to automount
<Howdy125> Naughtyboy, in Desktop Preferences .. Behavior .. is the removable devices checked ?
<Naughtyboy> Howdy125, : read my 2 last posts
<Howdy125> oh .. sorry again .. hehe
<Naughtyboy> everything woks fine atm...
<Naughtyboy> np m8
<malnilion> Naughtyboy, I'm not sure precisely which package you would need to get automounting working in xubuntu, but I suspect it's thunar-volman-plugin
<Naughtyboy> just double checking on things so I don't get any unfortunate surprises..
<Naughtyboy> malnilion, : I would guess that to..
<malnilion> Understandable, understandable :)
<Naughtyboy> thunar-volman and thunar-volman-plugin should do it..
<malnilion> There are some things I don't like about thunar, but I like it for the most part
<Naughtyboy> yeah..me to.....I've been thinking about xfe
<Naughtyboy> I like the dual panel view....like Total Commander in winblows...
<malnilion> Indeed, I would like tabbed panels, I think.
<Naughtyboy> been using that for a very long time...so it would be nice to be able use it again
<malnilion> I find myself with like 3 thunar windows open at once and get annoyed.
<Naughtyboy> malnilion, ; then try installing xfe..it's in the repos
<malnilion> Thanks for the suggestion :)
<malnilion> I'm going to assume xubuntu-desktop depends on thunar, though, and not worry about uninstalling thunar.
<Naughtyboy> well....I'm not sure...but it mostlikley will be in the metapackage "xubuntu-desktop"...so it will complain and mabye suggest that you remove som other stuff due to dependcies
<Naughtyboy> err dependencies
<malnilion> Yeah, hehe
<malnilion> Okay, so xfe looks sort of ugly...
<maxamillion> xfe? .. the file manager?
* maxamillion wasn't aware the xfe file manager was still around
<malnilion> maxamillion, here's a question you'll probably know the answer to.  I keep hearing about new easy codec management in Feisty.  Is there some application I should be looking for?
<maxamillion> malnilion: no, its supposed to be a meta package
<maxamillion> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<malnilion> Ah, okay then
<maxamillion> :)
<malnilion> I have the meta package installed
<malnilion> RestrictedFormats + Medibuntu = good :D
<Naughtyboy> malnilion, : well but you can change xfe and make it look prettier..if just take your time and look at the settings..
<malnilion> Okay, another question which the answer might seem obvious to.  Is nvidia-glx-new newer than nvidia-glx and what is the reason for separating this package?
<maxamillion> malnilion: not sure, but i think it has something to do with the new inclusion of a nvidia-glx-legacy package
<malnilion> I was pretty sure the legacy package had been around...
<h3sp4wn> 9755 - 9631 - 7184?
<h3sp4wn> the cards legacy supports are ancient
<h3sp4wn> some slightly less old are support by just nvidia-glx - and the new ones by -new
<malnilion> Ah, so there's really no reason for me to get the -new unless I have a new nvidia card?
<malnilion> That would make sense
<h3sp4wn> I found it more stable with mine but if 9631 is stable on your card performance is not much different
<malnilion> Yeah, I'm running a GeForce GO 7600
<h3sp4wn> new should be fine
<h3sp4wn> (I use 7300GT)
<maxamillion> i run a 7900gtx on nvidia-glx and everything is fine
#xubuntu 2007-04-19
<atarinox> was the feisty release delayed/
<maxamillion> atarinox: its supposed to release tomorrow
<atarinox> for xubuntu?
<atarinox> or will that be a few days behind
<maxamillion> atarinox: that i'm not entirely sure about
<blizz> what's the ordinary way to startup things as a certain user at system startup? /etc/rc.local
<blizz> ?
<blizz> like su <user> -c <something>
<maxamillion> blizz: yes, but i'm not entirely sure why you would want to do that
<blizz> maxamillion, there are no init scripts for that thing (teamspeak server)
<maxamillion> blizz: ah ...'
<blizz> huh
<blizz> debian non-free unstable has a teamspeak-server deb
<maxamillion> blizz: debian i a better server distro ;)
<blizz> ack
<blizz> fortunately i wanted to install it on a debian 4.0 box anyway :P
<maxamillion> ;)
<ceil420> what do i need to do to make it so that i can right/middle click on my desktop? :x
<Howdy125> I'm using the mail watcher applet but when I set it up to open thunderbird when I click on the applet icon when new mail is available thinderbird opens fine but after that the applet no longer seems to check for new mail .. is that a known problem ?
<ceil420> i just right clicked, and all that did was crash conky; after that, nothing happens when i right/middle click on the desktop
<maxamillion> ceil420: sounds like xfdesktop isn't managing the desktop
<maxamillion> ceil420: go to settings->settings manager->desktop and click "allow xfce to manage my desktop"
<maxamillion> Howdy125: i'm not to sure ... i don't use mail programs, you might want to check launchpad.net for a current bug report
<Howdy125> ok .. ty maxamillion
<ceil420> maxamillion, is there a way to save that setting? because if i just click close, it doesn't save :x
<ceil420> i open the desktop settings again and it's not checked anymore
<maxamillion> ceil420: whoa ... that's strange
<maxamillion> Howdy125: np :)
<ceil420> should there be a xfce-desktop-manager process or something? cos if so it's not running
<ceil420> maxamillion, am i missing something? http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/966/processesen7.png
<maxamillion> ceil420: should just be xfdesktop
<maxamillion> ceil420: yeah ... should be "xfdesktop" in there
<ceil420> hmm
<ceil420> i run xfdesktop and open Process Manager and it's in there, but then when i right click on the desktop it vanishes
<maxamillion> ceil420: seems like its crashing ... open a Terminal and run "xfdesktop" and then right click and see if it gives an error message in the terminal
<ceil420> "Segmentation fault"
<maxamillion> ah yes, the almight seg fault
<maxamillion> ceil420: what version of xubuntu you running?
<ceil420> how strong a warrior do i have to be to stop that? ><
<ceil420> 7.04
<vidd_laptop> *wave* maxamillion
<maxamillion> hiya vidd_laptop
<maxamillion> ceil420: when was the last time you did updates?
<ceil420> about 10am GMT
<vidd_laptop> when is 7.04 due for release?
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: tomorrow i believe
<vidd_laptop> hmmmm ubuntu's web site wont load
<maxamillion> vidd_laptop: the package freeze already happened, i think we are just waiting on jani to say "ok, final images are on the server"
<Howdy125> xfdesktop just prings be back to a prompt .. no errors .. 7.04 here.
<ceil420> Update Manager tells me my system is up to date
<Howdy125> brings*
<maxamillion> Howdy125: yeah, it shouldn't error
<maxamillion> ceil420: ok ... that's off
<maxamillion> odd*
<ceil420> :o
<maxamillion> anyhoo... i am getting off work and need to go
<maxamillion> ceil420: very sorry ... maybe someone else is able to help
<ceil420> th--k...
<vidd_laptop> ceil420, what is the issue?
* vidd_laptop came in late
<ceil420> xfdesktop crashes when i right click on the desktop
<ceil420> ceil@DivineStoner:~$ xfdesktop
<ceil420> Segmentation fault
<vidd_laptop> odd.....
<ceil420> it was blank until i right clicked, then seg fault came up
<vidd_laptop> did you try to re-install it?
<ceil420> re-install xfdesktop?
<vidd_laptop> ye
<vidd_laptop> s
<ceil420> how would one do that, if one were so inclined? :x
<ceil420> sudo apt-get reinstall xfdesktop?
<vidd_laptop> sudo apt-get reinstall xfdesktop
<vidd_laptop> yes...i believe thqat is the correct syntax
<ceil420> E: Invalid operation reinstall
<vidd_laptop> then remove and install
<vidd_laptop> sudo apt-get remove xfdesktop
<ceil420> E: Couldn't find package xfdesktop
<vidd_laptop> sudo apt-get install xfdesktop
<ceil420> o_O
<vidd_laptop> ....
<ceil420> same thing when i try to install
<vidd_laptop> one sec [maybe that is the issue?] 
* vidd_laptop is firing up synaptic
* ceil420 sips his Hawaiian Punch
<vidd_laptop> sudo apt-get remove xfdesktop4
<vidd_laptop> sudo apt-get install xfdesktop4
<ceil420> meh forgot xfce liked the number four
<vidd_laptop> its to prevent confusion with xfdesktop3?
<vidd_laptop> lol
<ceil420> heh
<vidd_laptop> wb
<ceil420> :x
<ceil420> guess xchat didn't want me removing that
<vidd_laptop> lol
<vidd_laptop> BTW....removing xfdesktop4 will stop all desktop apps from runing....
<ceil420> it still crashes when i right click ;s
<ceil420> firefox stayed up :o
<ceil420> but it seems to be frozen
<vidd_laptop> yes....it "stopped running"
<vidd_laptop> did restart do anything?
<ceil420> heh i'll tell you in a minute :x now that i think about it, i never restarted after removing beryl
<ceil420> maybe beryl broke something
<ceil420> brb
<ceil420> :o
<ceil420> my desktop image is gone, replaced by plain blue
<ceil420> and when i loaded xchat, i got an alert: "Unable to set transparent background! You may be using a non-compliant window manager that is not currently supported"
<ceil420> and right clicking on the desktop still crashes xfdesktop -_-
<ceil420> could this be a Feisty issue or did i just somehow break something? :x
<kalikiana_> ceil420, Check the workspace/background image setting perhaps?
<vidd_laptop> ceil420, i think it is residual fallout from an incomplete removal of beryl
<vidd_laptop> you may need to reconfigure xfdesktop4 so it knows to load XFCE and not beryl
<ceil420> kalikiana_, i "Allow Xfce to manage the desktop", and it brought my image back. i right clicked and nothing happened, so i opened the "Desktop Preferences" again and the box is no longer checked
<ceil420> i did "sudo apt-get autoremove beryl" :o
<vidd_laptop> this is another reason maxamllion recommends "aptitute" over apt-get
<vidd_laptop> ....
<BFTD> yo all
<kalikiana_> So xfdesktop is not actually providing the desktop? Since the option is unchecked..
<kalikiana_> hi BFTD :)
<BFTD> !apitute
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apitute - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalikiana_> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<vidd_laptop> ceil420, that only removed the program...it did not reset other apps that installing beryl changed
<ceil420> kalikiana_, when i checked the option, the image came up, then i closed Desktop Preferences. i right clicked on my desktop and reloaded Preferences, and it was unchecked again
<ceil420> it says "Segmentation fault" when i do it in terminal
* vidd_laptop BELIEVES this is your issue
* vidd_laptop could be mistaken....
<ceil420> vidd_laptop, so how do i reset the other apps or whatever?
<vidd_laptop> to be honest....im not sure
<vidd_laptop> i dont know what all beryl changes
<ceil420> :x
<vidd_laptop> but if you reinstall beryl, you may find that your issue fixes itself....
<vidd_laptop> then we will have confirmation that it IS removing beryl that is causing your issue
<ceil420> is there no way to just tell xfdesktop4 to fix itself?
<ceil420> oi, i don't want beryl, but i do want a working desktop
<vidd_laptop> while i am sure there is....i would have no clue where to even begin with that task
* ceil420 goes to that bookmarked page for installing beryl on an nvidia
<kalikiana_> Maybe the session is broken?
<ceil420> i've already rebooted
<vidd_laptop> kalikiana_, he rebooted...issue remained
<ceil420> well, i didn't check the session now that i think about it; it may have "loaded last session" or whatever
<vidd_laptop> ceil420, you should only need to sudo apt-get install beryl
<vidd_laptop> all the other stuff is already in place [i believe] 
<ceil420> vidd_laptop, there were problems when  i did that :x there's special instructions on their website for installing to ubuntu with an nvidia card
<ceil420> i'll reboot again and start a new session, not load the last one
<vidd_laptop> did you try restalling since this issue began?
<ceil420> i remember that fixed a problem once before
<kalikiana_> Starting with a new session may be well worth a try imho.
<ceil420> this issue's not big enough for me to want to bother reinstalling :x to my knowledge it just means i can't right/middle click on the desktop
<ceil420> i can just ctrl-alt-backspace for that, right?
<Slick> hey guys, how do you install icon themes in xubuntu?
<kalikiana_> ceil420, Yes, to restart just X and jump into gdm - but save everything before ;)
<ceil420> xchat's the only thing i have open, and i think the logs are saved :p
<kalikiana_> Slick, For example by copying one into ~/.icons
<Slick> ok thanks
<ceil420> but what's gdm?
<kalikiana_> ceil420, Good luck then :)
<ceil420> :o
<kalikiana_> ceil420, That is the 'gnome display manager'. Despite its name xfce can use it. It's "the login screen".
<ceil420> ah groovie
<ceil420> brb then o/
<kalikiana_> cu :)
<Slick> kalikiana_: I've copied to the ./icons file but its not showing in the user interfaces settings, any ideas?
<Slick> kalikiana_: oh wait its working now
<Slick> sorry, it obviously just needed a few minutes
<ceil420> no change -_-
<kalikiana_> Slick, Sounds good :)
* ceil420 makes a note to not right/middle click on the desktop
<kalikiana_> ceil420, Still segfaults in a fresh session? :-(
<ceil420> yeah
<ceil420> only on right click tho
<ceil420> middle click works
<ceil420> (and right click functions normally in xchat, so it ain't something involving the mouse itself)
<vidd_laptop> did you reinstall beryl to see if the issue resolves?
<kalikiana_> ceil420, So you cannot open the menu. Can you get to the xfce menu via a button i nthe panel?
<kalikiana_> Maybe it's a menu issue.
<kalikiana_> vidd: I'm not sure if reinstalling Beryl should be related to fixing xfdesktop.
<ceil420> i don't have enough of a need to right click on my desktop to bother with beryl anymore
* kalikiana_ considers Beryl pretty unstable anyway :P
<ceil420> i can go in Desktop Preferences and change the background image from there after letting "Xfce manage the desktop"
<ceil420> but i can't right click on the desktop
* vidd_laptop thinks he needs to re-install beryl, tell it to use XFCE to manage his desktop...THEN uninstall beryl
* kalikiana_ thinks fixing Beryl to fix fxdesktop4 is a weird pov. :P
<ceil420> lmao
<ceil420> i think i need to not be retarded and look at other tabs in Desktop Preferences
<ceil420> "Show Desktop menu on right click" wasn't checked
<ceil420> but still, i don't think that should cause a segmentation fault, whatever that is :x
<kalikiana_> This is getting is nowhere. ceil420, did you look in bugzilla for this problem?
<ceil420> i will now
<vidd_laptop> notfixing it...just run it once to fix the issue
<ceil420> cos i just noticed that that "Desktop menu" ain't the 'proper' menu
<ceil420> http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=661
<ubotu> XFCE bug 661 in xfdesktop "xfdesktop segfaults, due to repeated calls with "-reload"" [Normal,Resolved: invalid] 
<ceil420> that's the closest i can find
<ceil420> there's only 14 bugs with "xfdesktop4"
* ceil420 re-searches without the 4
<kalikiana_> you could search for 'right' in xfdesktop only.
* kalikiana_ meanwhile is happy that catfish is on google's first page for "gtk file search" and "linux file search" :D
<ceil420> mmm catfish
<vidd_laptop> kalikiana_, didnt you WRITE catfish?
<kalikiana_> vidd, Indeed I did. That is why I'm so happy about it. :D
<vidd_laptop> grats!
<ceil420> what's CVS (in relation to xfce/xfdesktop)?
<kalikiana_> ceil420, You mean what cvs is? It's a versioning system. Nothing xfce specific.
<ceil420> http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=321 my menu is certainly "screwed up", and i was wondering if i should remove ~/.cache
<ubotu> XFCE bug 321 in xfdesktop "xfdesktop menu issues" [Major,Resolved: fixed] 
<ceil420> i have four items in ~/.cache/xfce4/desktop :o
<kalikiana_> ceil420, So delete the folder, it won't usually hurt to. :)
<ceil420> meh that didn't fix it
<ceil420> woulda been nice :x
<ceil420> i really gotta find out why my 80gig isn't auto-mounted after restarting, too -_-
<keb> how do i get the system to release the swap space that is used?  there is plenty of free RAM
<Arkh> why should you keb ?
<Arkh> :p
<keb> hmm
<keb> my system seems to freeze when the swap is at 100%
<Arkh> your swap gets to 100% ?
<keb> sometimes
<keb> especially with xmms and rtorrent and spambayes running
<Arkh> mm I don't know..
<keb> i think i will try swapoff and then swapon
<Arkh> heh
<keb> see if anything panics
<Arkh> i thought about that
<Arkh> but it is kindof dirty trick
<keb> whew, it worked. cpu and swap went to 100% for a while
<Arkh> :)
<keb> maybe it had to wake a bunch of sleeping processes and put them into RAM
<Arkh> yap
<Arkh> torrent I think
<jlist> hi all, not sure if this is a problem - in "users and groups" tool, "manage groups", both users and groups show up
<keb> each user is in their own group, by default
<jlist> oh i see
<keb> i.e., there is a group created for each user
<jlist> yeah, i notice that. all users are in /etc/group
<jlist> not making sense to me as a windows user :)
<keb> it gives maximum security by default, but you can reassign it
<jlist> i see.
<jlist> and i just realize that group "user_1" does not contain a member "user_a"
<jlist> !!
<jlist> sorry, i mean user_a and user_a
<keb> hmm
<jlist> the group of that user does not have a member of itself
<keb> i don't have a user_a group
<keb> did you create that ?
<jlist> i mean, for each user, there is a group
<jlist> but the group does not contain the user id
<jlist> user_a is an example ... i wasn't clear
<jlist> does anyone know when ubuntu 7.04 will be available, and when will xubuntu 7.04 be ready?
<kalikiana_> jlist, Feisty will come at the end of this month. That's Ubuntu and XUbuntu afaik.
<jlist> hmm. on ubuntu's site, it said "release is tomorrow" yesterday
<kalikiana_> jlist, I do not remember the actual date, only "end of April". :/
<jlist> and it says the same today :)
<keb> jlist it is likely that a user is always a member of the group with same name, and does not need to be listed
<jlist> LONDON, April 16, 2007  For users wanting a secure, feature rich alternative to Microsoft Windows, Canonical Ltd., the commercial sponsor of Ubuntu, announced today the Thursday release of Ubuntu version 7.04.
<jlist> keb: that seems to be the case
<jlist> thanks
<keb> today is Wednesday where i am
<jlist> true. guess they put "tomorrow" on a bit too early
<kalikiana_> It's thursday, 04:00 in the morning here.
<keb> will Feisty be released at 0704h
<jlist> depending on where you are...it might :)
<keb> with some MS-Windows releases, the file time was set to the version number
<jlist> hmm. such as windows 95? :)
<keb> hehe
<cellofellow> anyone know where XFCE4 keeps its menu data? My menu is bloated full of items that aren't really installed.
<kalikiana_> cellofellow, It's usually constructed from /usr/share/applications and ~/.local/applications
<cellofellow> I know, but it caches  a local "copy" somewhere.
<kalikiana_> That should not normally matter, if by "copy" you mean the cache.
<kalikiana_> Since it's updated on file activities.
<cellofellow> well, whatever it is it gets updated when I run update-menus
<kalikiana_> cellofellow, It might be ~/.cache/libfrapmenu
<cellofellow> there we go, my ~/.local/share/applications was full of crap from a previous installation.
<kalikiana_> cellofellow, Did I mention that catfish appears on google's first page of "linux file search" and "gtk file search" :D
* kalikiana_ is mamazed about that.
<cellofellow> awesome!!!!!
<keb> whatis catfish
<cellofellow> his desktop search tool
<keb> cool
<cellofellow> software.twotoasts.de
<keb> heh nice name
<cellofellow> we all made it up in a big brainstorm session. I used to be search4files. :)
<cellofellow> it*
<kalikiana_> What does an "edit bookmarks" icon normally look like?
<keb> catfish is a little more colourful ;)
<godless> kalikiana_: You might remember I was having a problem with Rhythmbox starting very slowly. I didn't explain how I fixed it then; maybe 12 hours later is just as good.
<kalikiana_> godless, Yeah, you were away I think. Now what was the problem?
<cellofellow> easiest fix: scratch rythmbox and use exaile.
<godless> I had a samba share mounted through pyneighbourhood ... it had gone flaky.
<cellofellow> you actually got pyneighborhood to mount?
<godless> cellofellow:  I tried that, exaile's daap support is alpha stage at this point and not nearly as good as rhythmbox.
<godless> When it is polished up I will switch
<cellofellow> oh, yeah, you use daap.
<kalikiana_> godless, Ah, samba ~ windows, naturally :P
<godless> Well, not really, but that was the impetus for this experiment :)
<cellofellow> exaile is doing pretty good for an 0.2.9 release.
<godless> kalikiana_:  precisely.
<sigmamu188> anyone do any motorola seem editing with xubuntu?
<kalikiana_> sigmamu188, Is there a linux porgram for that? I did that under windows only
<sigmamu188> kalikiana_: thats what im trying to find out
<godless> Rhythmbox was scanning for network shares, I guess, as I suppose it does. I didn't look into the specifics of why it was doing what it was doing to be honest. (I had been up all night.) I just tried to unmount the share. This didn't work right away but that's another story. Anyway after nuking the shares rhythmbox loads up quite quickly.
<kalikiana_> sigmamu188, I wouldn't even have expected anyone to ask that here. Since it's not a topic for usual users. :P
<sigmamu188> kalikiana_: i want to flash my  razr v3m to v3c and so some seem edits
<godless> cellofellow:  Exaile is great. The daap plugin specifically is not ready for primetime, though.
<cellofellow> tracker always messed with my LinNeighborhood shares. I now use fusesmb.
<cellofellow> :)
<kalikiana_> sigmamu188, I was pretty inactive about moto hacking recently. But I never found a program which would run on linux.
<godless> cellofellow:  I will look into fuse. It seemed a little more intensive an install and at the time I just wanted to move some files, but after the mess I had to clean up last night I am not particularly fond of PyNeighbourhood at the moment :)
<godless> I mean ultimately it was almost certainly windows' fault, but..
<cellofellow> it's not hard to set up at all.
<cellofellow> I find connecting to samba quite easy. Setting up shares on the other hand....
* kalikiana_ likes fusesmb for comfort and pyNeighborhood for emergencies.
<keb> "Fatal error, search was aborted"
<keb> oops, is there a catfish support channel
<kalikiana_> keb, Ask me, I'm the catfish support ;)
<kalikiana_> keb, What were you doing to get this error?
<keb> catfish --fulltext keyword
<keb> it popped up the dialogue window and started searching
<jlist> exit
<kalikiana_> When I type exactly this I get one result. Would the file not exist (e.g. 'keyword1') it'd simply say 'Nothing found.'
<kalikiana_> keb, What version are you using?
<keb> catfish-0.3a
<kalikiana_> keb, That's what I was using to verify. So... did you run it from a Terminal? Maybe it outputs a more exact error?
<keb> yes
<keb> find: /home/keb/.aptitude: Permission denied
<keb> find: /home/keb/.gtkhack: Permission denied
<keb> thats it
<kalikiana_> keb, Ah, so it did not find anything and *that* resulted in the error. I admit it's a but ugly/ confusing.
<keb> ah
<kalikiana_> keb, It's a find issue I could not fully fix.
<keb> thanks
<kalikiana_> keb, I hope it's otherwise working? For example good to see someone using --arguments. In fact not everybody likes that apsect.
<kalikiana_> *aspect
<keb> "catfish notes"  does the same :/
<keb> maybe i am missing a backend?
<kalikiana_> keb, I do not know your system, did you try to select a backend manually?
<keb> no
<keb> it seems to default to "find"
<kalikiana_> Yes. You need to select others manually. Either by --method or in the GUI.
<kalikiana_> E.g. 'catfish --locate --thumbnails %s' is what I'm using as a shortcut.
<keb> hm ok
<kalikiana_> *'catfish --method=locate --thumbnails %s'
<keb> with locate it is ok but does not find files i know are there
<keb> catfish --method=locate catfish
<keb> hmm
<keb> forgot to updatedb
<keb> nope, even after that it still finds nothing
<keb> "locate catfish" works however
<kalikiana_> keb, did you check the folder it's searching in?
<keb> oh, doesnt it searc same as locate command ?
<boris55> when's feisty going to be out?
<kalikiana_> keb, unlike some search methods like locate, catfish always respects the folder
<keb> ah!
<kalikiana_> boris55, Should be end of April, but I don't know an actual date by heart.
<kalikiana_> keb, You can of course do --path=/ if it's annoying, but sometimes it's faster :)
<boris55> I can't wait to try the new xubuntu. Still one of my favorite distos.
<kalikiana_> boris55, You *could* try the current beta ;)
<boris55> I can wait. Thanks.
* kalikiana_ wonders if sigmamu188 has a network hickup
<icicled> anyone have problems with the network-admin program crashing constantly?
<icicled> i can't seem to start it
<icicled> it goes straight to a bug report dialog
<kalikiana_> icicled, I'm on Edgy. It's working perfectly here. Any actual error message, possibly in a Terminal?
<icicled> nope, nothing
<icicled> just a warning about not finding an icon
<icicled> last time i checked gtk warnings didn't mean anything
<icicled> =\
<kalikiana_> icicled, Does it say what icon is missing? Maybe you can just add it?
<kalikiana_> There *are* e.g. pyGtk programs that break if icons are missing.
<icicled> poo
<kalikiana_> (I'm not sure spontaneously what that network-admin is done in)
<icicled> uh...it works now
<icicled> >_<
<icicled> it wasn't working all afternoon
<icicled> wtf!
<kalikiana_> So what did you do? Look it straight in the face?
<icicled> this is becoming like a windows app!
<icicled> i don't know
<icicled> maybe it has to do with my wireless settings
<icicled> i'm at home now, so the wireless is setup automatically on boot
<icicled> but at school in the afternoon i have to manually setup the wireless through console with wpa_supplicant
<kalikiana_> As soon as wireless or samba play a role, those "windows" things can happen :/
<kalikiana_> Connecting to a windows lan is always a horror. Like "Does it work today".
<icicled> it shouldn't freak out and crash though
<rici> "where does it want to go today?"
<kalikiana_> *lol @ rici
<icicled> i seems the network-admin tool crashes if it isn't connected via wireless
<keb> thanks kalikiana_ it is a useful addition
* kalikiana_ cheers
<icicled> what's catfish?
<kalikiana_> icicled, it's a desktop file search frontend, e.g. for find, locate or tracker
<icicled> ah ok
<keb> mine only lists find, locate, slocate as backends
<kalikiana_> keb, It will only display what it finds on your system.
<kalikiana_> keb, You can of couse still install strigi, pinot, tracker or doodle.
<keb> are those better at some things?
<keb> i will check into it
<keb> would love if it works with gnuift
<kalikiana_> keb, What is gnuift may I ask?
<keb> a content based image finding tool
<kalikiana_> keb, I wolud have to see if it fits as a file searching backends. Then adding it should be easy.
<keb> well it depends, it doesnt look like catfish actually searches inside files for stuff
<keb> only looks at filenames
<keb> so maybe there isnt a hook for content-based searching
<kalikiana_> keb, If the backend supports it, catfish can search "fulltext", which means looking into files
<kalikiana_> keb, but that depends a bit on the acutal backend
<kalikiana_> *actual
<keb> hmm so it might be possible, if sample images were tagged with descriptions and the backend had the right hooks
<kalikiana_> Yes. As long as the backend provides a cli or dbus interface and outputs a path and any kind of text it should work.
<biouser> hello hello
<biouser> ls
<keb> gnuift is meant as a query by example tool, but it might be adaptable, i will look at it
<kalikiana_> hi biouser :)
<biouser> hola
<biouser> I am just here to offer support and conversation.. been using xubuntu for a few months... love it.... just upgrade to Feisty on a few machines in the last couple of weeks
<kalikiana_> keb, If you could actually tell me how to use gnuift to search for a keyword and get back filenames I can look into it.
<kalikiana_> biouser, Welcome to the team. We always need a helping hand :)
<keb> afraid i havent used it enough, i indexed my collection but couldnt get the frontend working
<biouser> thank you.  I'm new to IRC format.  I am happy to be observing. Just got some sndobj going in python...
<biouser> hello all
* kalikiana_ waves at biouser
<biouser> how's it going?
<kalikiana_> biouser, Well, well so far. Coding happily, hating firefox fervently, you now how it is... :P
<biouser> why hating firefox?
<kalikiana_> Let me think... It's disintegrated. It's slow.
<biouser> What is better?
<kalikiana_> Hah, maybe Camino? Sadly it is Mac only. [..] 
<kalikiana_> Or hopefully my own project based on webkit?
<biouser> hmmm... I used something kde before that was pretty good... quicker.. let me think
<kalikiana_> Currently, there is no browser I would call "really" better.
<biouser> is that what you are working on?
<kalikiana_> Yes, I'm building a browser which will render with webkit, known from Safari for example.
<kalikiana_> And so far webkit is extremely much faster for me.
<kalikiana_> And it consumes far less memory.
<biouser> interesting
<biouser> I like slim things
<biouser> konqueror is pretty cool, that's what it was
<kalikiana_> Firefox hit a critical point for me, speaking of being arkward, slow and whatever.
<kalikiana_> Actually konqueror uses khtml which is similar to webkit == sharing most code with it.
<biouser> I don't know what webkit is...
<kalikiana_> If konqueror were less of a everything-in-one and not qt I might like it. :P
<kalikiana_> Webkit is Safari's engine. It was originally based on khtml == konqueror's engine.
<biouser> what language do you write in mostly?
<kalikiana_> Imagine Webkit as pretty standards compliant, like gecko, but much light in general.
<kalikiana_> I chose C for maximum speed. Although I might need to hack a bit of C++ for the api of webkit.
<biouser> are you working with a team?
<kalikiana_> So far it's only me. But I talked to two guys so far who are willing to contribute.
<kalikiana_> I hope that I can focus on the interface and avoid to work on the actual renderer.
<biouser> I'm not much of a coder yet
<biouser> I know some python, matlab, very little C..
<kalikiana_> You could write docs or translate if you're not too comfy with C.
<kalikiana_> I like python very much, but I don't think it's suitable for this project.
<biouser> are you going to be able to get plugins into browser?  ie flash, java
<biouser> do you have a testing release?
<kalikiana_> I would not really care about it until everything else works. But if someone makes it work it will of course be supported.
<kalikiana_> Currently configure is missing and certain things like to segfault. Apart from that I can browse websites with it and open tabs or windows. I'm looking forward to have something in a few days.
<kalikiana_> hi maxamillion :)
<maxamillion> hi kalikiana_
<biouser> I'd be interested to check it out
<kalikiana_> biouser, I can put you onto my ToPokeList :P
<biouser> sounds... provacative :P
<biouser> provocative that is
<biouser> provacative is interesting....
<kalikiana_> If you will be online about the time I upload it I will (poke=)notify you.
<biouser> on the freenode, here?
<kalikiana_> Yep, I'm only on freenode.
<maxamillion> freenode ftw
* kalikiana_ likes freenode. He is in 8 - 10 channels usually.
<Pumpernickel> kalikiana_: Seen GtkHTML?
<kalikiana_> Pumpernickel, You mean using it for rendering or something else?
<biouser> sure, kalikiana_, I'm going to try to be around fairly regularly... this is my first time
<biouser> how's Germany?
<kalikiana_> biouser, I like to put the most important channels in the autojoin list. Maybe that's a first "trick" you could try.
<Pumpernickel> kalikiana_: Just that recently it's based off Webkit.
<kalikiana_> Germany in general is nice. Bonn, where I live is an awesome city. Politics is evil atm.
<maxamillion> kalikiana_: politics is generally evil :/
<biouser> atm?
<maxamillion> biouser: atm = at the moment
<kalikiana_> Pumpernickel, I do not know of actual work being done there. So any link? What did he/they do?
<TheSheep> Pumpernickel: they work on gtkhtml again?
<TheSheep> I've seen it listed as a proposition for SoC
<kalikiana_> biouser, maxamillion: Yesterday polititians made a concept of logging any internet activity related to German users, from the providers side, so that everybody and everything will be tracked. *arg
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: that's undoable :)
<Pumpernickel> I seem to remember it from a news article awhile ago... I'll see if I can find it.
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: how about the government virus?
<biouser> Ron Paul 2008
<kalikiana_> TheSheep, You mean the "Bundestrojaner"? It's being rigidly developed. And they seem to mean it seriously.
<TheSheep> amazing
<kalikiana_> TheSheep, Since much will come from the isp's site, it's not "undoable".
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: do you know how much data it is?
<kalikiana_> By the way that's not only a German problem ;)
<kalikiana_> s/;)/:'/
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: sure, you can filter in real time and look for specific things, but you can't really store more than several days of logs
<kalikiana_> TheSheep, ip addresses, time of connect/ disconnect, mail server activity, mail subjects...
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: that's logged anyways (except the mail subjects maybe, just message ids)
<kalikiana_> TheSheep, They say 80 days. And they don't care since providers will have to do it.
<Pumpernickel> Okay, I wasn't remembering it correctly... http://gtk-webcore.sourceforge.net/
<kalikiana_> TheSheep, But those information is normally not saved long-term, not accessible to 3rd parties and not including actual text/ contents.
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: well, the basic logs that you mention are definitely doable,and I wouldn't trust any isp that doesn't keep them at least for month
<kalikiana_> Pumpernickel, That is not exactly gtkhtml. It's a dying port of webkit. Nevertheless I'm using it currently. As soon as someone writes a C api and fixes some bugs for gdk webkit I'm going to use that.
<Pumpernickel> kalikiana_: I realise.  Bad memory, skimmed article, and so forth.
<biouser> well, all, I'm going to watch a conspiracy video about the federal reserve and go to sleep, see y'all around
<TheSheep> any non-gecko html widget for gtk is welcome
<kalikiana_> TheSheep, So you would insit in saving that much about you? What for? Imho it's a big privacy whole, nothing else.
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: it's not about me, it's about the inner workings of the network
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: and it's needed when something happens
<kalikiana_> biouser, "Enjoy" it. See you :)
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: of course it shouldn't be public
<TheSheep> Pumpernickel: thanks for the link
<Pumpernickel> TheSheep: np o.O
<kalikiana_> TheSheep, 1) it must not be public and 2) it's not needed to keep that for such a long time and 3) saving mail subjects is *some-oppressed-curse*
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: mail subjects are irrelevant, it's the message ids that have to be saved
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: then you can track spam, for example, and fine the spammers
<kalikiana_> TheSheep, If you have any spare time, feel free to work on the gdk port of webkit ;)
<kalikiana_> TheSheep, mail subjects are relevant. I expect mail to be encrypted. Not published.
<maxamillion> so ... GTK+ WebCore is dead or just still in early development?
<kalikiana_> maxamillion, It's dying and being revived. As soon as someone works on gdk webkit it'll be banished completely.
<kalikiana_> maxamillion, For now gtk-webcore is my testing subject, though.
<kalikiana_> hi grazie :)
<grazie> morning
<maxamillion> kalikiana_: ok, so gtk webkit is going to replace gtk webcore?
<kalikiana_> maxamillion, Yes. As much code as possible is supposed to be shared. So gdk webkit is the way to go. In fact gtk-webcore is a too seperated and unmaintained fork.
<maxamillion> ah, ok
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: how good is webcore now, what do you think?
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: in terms of completeness and stability
<maxamillion> kalikiana_: wait ... so webkit is done by apple?
<kalikiana_> TheSheep, gtk-webcore is "working" but incomplete. You could not create a full browser around it but possibly a feed reader.
<kalikiana_> maxamillion, webkit is mainly apple's child nowasays. But they don't work on the gdk port.
<maxamillion> ah, ok
<LoneShadow> hi, how do I access the xubuntu-artwork after installing the package ?
<kalikiana_> maxamillion, So eventually webkit will use a common renderer code (==mostly apple) and have some gtk features around it (not apple).
<maxamillion> kalikiana_: ahhh ok
<maxamillion> LoneShadow: should be in /usr/share/xubuntu-artwork/ if i remember correctly
<TheSheep> LoneShadow: you should have new options in the various settings, like desktop backgrounds, icons, window decorations, etc.
<maxamillion> LoneShadow: that too :)
<malnilion> Jeez, have you guys heard of Jamendo?
<TheSheep> malnilion: nope
<maxamillion> kalikiana_: April 1st, 2007 at 12:04 am they announced that WebKit is shutting down
<malnilion> jamendo.com
<malnilion> Music licensed under the Creative Commons License.
<LoneShadow> When I upgraded my xubuntu from edgy to feisty, the frames around the windows went black
<LoneShadow> looked pretty good, now after rebooting the PC, its back to blue :(
<malnilion> If stuff is about as good as this first album I listened to, I'm hooked.
<TheSheep> malnilion: seems like cc is doing a good job of "fixing" the copyright law somewhat
<malnilion> I think music licensed under it is getting better.
<LoneShadow> TheSheep: where do I choose things like window decorations ?
<TheSheep> LoneShadow: settings->window manager settings
<LoneShadow> I see only like 5-6 images
<maxamillion> kalikiana_: ?
<TheSheep> LoneShadow: you can find more xfwm4 themes at http://xfce-look.org
<kalikiana_> maxamillion, What exactly does that mean?
<maxamillion> kalikiana_: no clue ...
<maxamillion> kalikiana_: http://webkit.org/blog/ <-- second entry down
<TheSheep> maxamillion: april fools
<kalikiana_> maxamillion, Can I counter with having talked to apple guys about - hey, that's a silly joke they posted there!
* TheSheep still waits for the RITA from the RFC spec
<kalikiana_> maxamillion, You thought they were serious?
<kalikiana_> TheSheep, Who is RITA?
<maxamillion> kalikiana_: wow .. i just realized they posted it on april fools day ... jeebus i fail at life
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: Reliable Internet Troubleshooting Agent
<LoneShadow> TheSheep: thanks
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: just search for 'RITA RFC'
<kalikiana_> maxamillion, Shit happens. I was close to falling for a joke about Mozilla enforcing a "tab" patent on Microsoft which they shared with Opera :)
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> that would be funny
<TheSheep> that'd be somewhat just
<TheSheep> in historic sense
<maxamillion> but it'll never happen
<maxamillion> TheSheep: wait ... is it already "tomorrow" there? like, since we last spoke have you slept and woke up again?
<TheSheep> maxamillion: yes
<malnilion> I've noticed that TheSheep is on at strange hours :)
<malnilion> 'Course I'm up at strange hours lately as wel.
<TheSheep> malnilion: no sir, it's not me that's strange ;)
<malnilion> I guess you're right, lol
<malnilion> It is me.
<TheSheep> it's everyone else
<TheSheep> "everyone thiks I'm stupid, what's wrog with them?"
<maxamillion> TheSheep: wild
<maxamillion> TheSheep: anyhoo ... its my turn to sleep
<maxamillion> ttyl
* kalikiana_ waves at sunnz2 and william
<sunnz2> Hi
<sunnz2> How do you do the wave hand thing?
<kalikiana_> I just type '/me waves' ;)
* sunnz2 waves at kallkiana_
<sunnz2> woot
* sunnz2 woots
* kalikiana_ tickles sunnz2 under his arms
<silya> Hi all! When??? ubuntu.com is down! But xubuntu.org not :(
<kalikiana_> silya, Please hold your breath for a moment and say again.
* ceil420 holds breath for a moment
<ceil420> i all! When??? ubuntu.com is down! But xubuntu.org not :(
<ceil420> +H <_<
* kalikiana_ slaps ceil420
<ceil420> :(
<silya> As I understand ubuntu.com is down for updating info about current release (feisty), but xubuntu.org - not
<kalikiana_> silya, These domains are not exactly related. Xubuntu may update a bit later.
<silya> ok :)
<BFTD> yo all
<TheSheep> how to get laid with xubuntu, part 1:
<TheSheep> W: mdadm: I'll update the initramfs, but if you need MD to boot
<TheSheep> W: mdadm: with initramfs, you'll be screwed!
<TheSheep> who writes these messages? XD
<kalikiana_> Is there a program which can check a list of websites for updates for me? (With no news feeds, that is.)
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: check out specto
<ryno> Is there some script / program that downloads html recursively from a remote location?
<TheSheep> ryno: wget
<ryno> Maybe an option in wget?
<TheSheep> ryno: -r
<ryno> Thanks.
<TheSheep> ryno: you also proabbly want -l<limit> and -np
<TheSheep> ryno: check man wget for details
<kalikiana_> TheSheep, Do you have a second choice, without gnome deps?
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: write a simple script for cron?
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: there are urllib and diff modules for python ;)
<kalikiana_> TheSheep, would simply checking the server's modification time work?
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: if the server gives correct times, then yes
<kalikiana_> TheSheep, I'm thinking about dynamic sites here..
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: that would be very efficient, just using HEAD
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: what kind of a dynamic site doesn't provide feeds?
<kalikiana_> TheSheep, I did not look at every single site so closely
<kalikiana_> TheSheep, but maybe I should just try it :)
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: just look at th orang icon in the location bar :)
<kalikiana_> TheSheep, oh, you mean the *feed* icon. yeah, I'll go through the sites.
<sunnz2> Does anyone know if Xubuntu Feisty will have that "enable 3d dektop" bottun like in Ubuntu?
<Arkh> mm I don't know
<Arkh> becase 3d desktop wopuld require a kinda powerful machine and xubuntu is designed for poor systems
<ceil420> :o
<ceil420> is there a way i can get the Edgy splash screen with the running mouse in the ubuntu wheel? :x
<joris__> Hi there Will Xubuntu 7.04 be released today?
<ceil420> heh my poor little computer doesn't like it when i turn on transparency stuph :x
<ceil420> (I don't see anything about 3D in the Xfce Settings Manager, tho)
<Arkh> joris__, I hope so
<joris__> Im just about to install a computer....
<joris__> so i hope itt will not take too long
<Arkh> the ubuntu homepage is getting hammered
<joris__> But feisty is not released yet. am i right?
<crimsun> correct.
<atarinox> so it's releasing later this afternoon?
<crimsun> it releases when it's ready, meaning all the primary mirrors are synced up.
<TheSheep> ceil420: xfce doesn't do 3D
<ceil420> yeh, but i figured i'd look since someone asked about it
<joris__> If the site is allready hammered bittorent seems the best option, later this afternoon...
<joris__> j/ #Ubuntu
<kalikiana_> ceil420, Actually xfce can do compositing if it's available
<kalikiana_> ceil420, But it is not really fast at this time
<ceil420> kalikiana_, if you're on about the opacity, that's what i just tried, but it lagged me hardcore :x
<Arkh> what are your specs, ceil420 ?
<ceil420> SysInfo: uname: Linux 2.6.20-15-generic Distro: ID=Ubuntu RELEASE=7.04 CODENAME=feisty DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 7.04" CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 1.70GHz 1695.117 MHz Bogomips: 3393.6 Mem: 268/503M [||||||||||]  Diskspace: 91.34G Free: 70.74G Uptime: 8 hrs 28 mins 49 secs Load: 0.74 0.95 0.99  Procs: 85 Graphic: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]  (rev a1) Screen: 1280x1024 (32 bpp) Netinfo: eth0
<ceil420> : In: 47.04M Out: 7.25M
<TheSheep> ceil420: enable compositing in your xorg
<kalikiana_> ceil420, Yeah, I mean the last page of the "window manager tweaks". It's somewhat lame.
<TheSheep> ceil420: and use the nvidia drivers
<TheSheep> kalikiana_: it's lightning fast on nvidia cards
<kalikiana_> Someone suggested with a more recent Xorg performance will improve.
<ceil420> TheSheep, i don't really want translucency, i was just playin' with it
<ceil420> as long as Xfce can handle my regular themes, i'm alright :p
<kalikiana_> TheSheep, That I cannot verify for I am using the free radeon driver. :)
<Arkh> ceil420, it is impossible that your hardware lags
<TheSheep> ceil420: compositing will also push some work on your gpu, so you should expect an overal improvement
<ceil420> then there's a messed up setting somewhere or something, cos i set "moving window" or whatever to about 80% opacity and moved a window and it was very slow
<kalikiana_> Does anybody by chance know if coming Xorg versions will improve compositing?
<TheSheep> ceil420: you need the proprietary drivers for the acceleration to work
<ceil420> how do i get those?
<TheSheep> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ceil420> grazie
* ceil420 lets ubuntu.com load for a day or two
<ceil420> :p
<kalikiana_> ceil420, Disable opacity for moving and inactive windows, then it's way faster - so you still have opacity for programs.
<grazie> that's me
<TheSheep> ceil420: basically, apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules-<your kernel here>
<ceil420> :o
<ceil420> that's a long package name
<TheSheep> these are two packages
* kalikiana_ did not notice until now that grazie is similar to gracie
<ceil420> "kernel" being 2.6.20-15-generic or 2.6.20-15 or what?
* ceil420 thinks full thing
<TheSheep> 2.6.20-15-generic in your case
<ceil420> E: Couldn't find package apt-get
<ceil420> lol?
<TheSheep> apt-get is a command
<ceil420> oh lol
<ceil420> my bad
<ceil420> yeah, i typed out apt-get install out of habit, then pasted your line, including apt-get install again
<ceil420> ><
<grazie> ceil420: synpatic is a useful tool for searching on packages
<TheSheep> apt-cache search is even more so
* grazie true
<ceil420> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<ceil420>   nvidia-glx-new
<ceil420> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<ceil420>   nvidia-glx
<ceil420> do i want to continue? :o
<ceil420> i wouldn't even ask, except i'm not used to replacing -new with 'not new'
<TheSheep> no idea what nvidia-glx-new is O.o
<TheSheep> !nfo nvidia-glx-new
<TheSheep> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> Package nvidia-glx-new does not exist in edgy, edgy-backports, edgy-seveas
<ceil420> o_O
* ceil420 taps Y and hits enter
<TheSheep> I hope that won't break something :P
<ceil420> me too <_<
<TheSheep> you used some automatix or something like that?
<ceil420> well i can still see stuff :p
<ceil420> no
<ceil420> only thing i can think of is it mysteriously came with Beryl or something when i tried that out
<ceil420> but i don't remember specifically upgrading nvidia drivers
<TheSheep> ceil420: you tried beryl and it worked?
<TheSheep> ceil420: then you already have the right drivers
<TheSheep> yes, they came with beryl
<ceil420> i didn't say it worked -_-
<ceil420> hence, "tried" :x
<TheSheep> ah, install also nvidia-xconfig and run it from a text console
<ceil420> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<ceil420>   nvidia-glx
<ceil420> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<ceil420>   nvidia-xconfig
<ceil420> didn't i just install nvidia-glx? :o
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> ok, forget nvidia-xconfig, just edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand :)
<ceil420> oh that file :x i knew that sounded familiar
<ceil420> what do i do to it?
<TheSheep> find a line that says 'driver "nv"' and replace it with 'driver "nvidia"'
<ceil420> lol
<ceil420> i just changed that from "nvidia" to "nv" yesterday :p
<TheSheep> why?
<ceil420> i forget why, but i think it was related to the Beryl problem i was having
<ceil420> what's the difference between 'nv' and 'nvidia'?
<TheSheep> well, you need "nvidia" to run beryl too
<TheSheep> nv is the open source driver written by the linux devs
<TheSheep> nvidia is a proprietary, closed-source, binary driver offered by nvidia itself
* ceil420 isn't all that interested in Beryl anymore :o
<TheSheep> it's less stable, takes more memory, but supports hardware acceleration
<ceil420> and that means Opacity won't slow me down?
<ceil420> (as much)
<ceil420> or "Compositing", whatever it's called
<TheSheep> the whole desktop will be faster than now (even with opacity enabled)
<ceil420> neat
<TheSheep> and all the 3d games like quake wll be working
<ceil420> i've been thinking of installing quake lately :p if Wine can take it :x
<ceil420> and "Opacity of windows during move" even nicked down a little bit is still much laggy, but almost nothing with just "Window decorations"
<ceil420> which makes my panel look nice
<TheSheep> ceil420: there is a linux native binary for quake
<ceil420> what, free?
<TheSheep> ceil420: binary is free, game data must be copied from your quake cd
<ceil420> i suppose id has a how-to on their site somewhere?
<ceil420> (i'm too busy to do it now)
<ceil420> (i also hope my quake CD still reads -_- my Ultimate Doom cd doesn't ;x)
<TheSheep> ceil420: the binaries for quake and quake2 are in the ubuntu repos
<ceil420> that's handy :p
<TheSheep> ceil420: there are also binaries for doom, by the way
<ceil420> but i can't get the doom data with the CD not reading ><
<TheSheep> lots of free data for doom around :)
<ceil420> yeah, i vaguely remember seeing a site with a lot of different doom mods and whatnot :p
<TheSheep> ceil420: there is a number of nice native linux games, may of them free
<TheSheep> ceil420: most shooters are multiplayer only, though
<ceil420> is there a site with a list or something?
<TheSheep> I think there are quite a few such sites
<TheSheep> just google for linux games
<ceil420> i've gone over the Games in Add/Remove a coupla times, but there's not many games i wanna download based on a short paragraph :p
* ceil420 makes a note to do that later
<TheSheep> there are also some commercial games for linux, and linux versions of windows games
<ceil420> yeah, i know there's UT for linux and such
<ceil420> i wish the Feisty Xubuntu still had the 'mouse wheel' splash screen :(
<j1mc> ceil420, it's available, you just have to select it.
<ceil420> j1mc, i don't see it...
<ceil420> "None", "Balou", "Mice", "Simple"
<j1mc> oh, wait . . . i don't see it, either.
<ceil420> :x
<j1mc> :(
<j1mc> hehe
<ceil420> that was my favourite one ><
<j1mc> i wonder why that was removed.  who uses "simple"?
* kalikiana_ does not use 'simple'. That's an ugly one.
* kalikiana_ uses 'Mice'.
* ceil420 uses 'Mice', too
* ceil420 would prefer the wheel one, tho :(
<TheSheep> I used to have a screenshot of my desktop as the splash screen, but it was a bit confusing :)
<kalikiana_> ceil420, The "wheel" being 'Xubuntu'?
<ceil420> i can't remember what it was called; i set it the day i got Edgy and never changed it
<ceil420> but the mouse was running inside the Xubuntu 'wheel' logo thing
* kalikiana_ always knew TheSheep is a bit crazy. A screenshot as a splash screen? :P
<ceil420> animated
<ceil420> lol
<kalikiana_> ceil420, Sounds like it. Strange that they took it out.
<ceil420> yeah :x
<j1mc> !wesnoth
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wesnoth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<j1mc> !liferea
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about liferea - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sunnz2> Well there are people with high end computer but like the simiplicity of Xfce4 right?
<j1mc> sunnz2, heck yes.
<sunnz2> GOooood.
<sunnz2> So there must be people on Xubuntu who loves to use XGL/AiGLX right?
<sunnz2> I mean, all you need is a graphics card for it....
<j1mc> yes.  :)  it works.
<WaterSevenUb> Xubuntu ISO's are released today?
<j1mc> WaterSevenUb, they will be.  check out #ubuntu-release-party, if you dare.  :)  there's a lot of traffic in there.  :)
<WaterSevenUb> j1mc, yeah, madness :-) thanks.
<eirikbar> xubuntu torrent? where?
<kalikiana> eirikbar, Please try to use complete sentences. ;) You should look on (x)ubuntu.org I suggest.
<frandavid100> hiya
<frandavid100> is the topic right? is xubuntu 7.04 out?
<Bad_Seed> Beta. Final is not out yet
<frandavid100> oh. is it due today?
<Bad_Seed> I don't know. But I hope so :-)
<frandavid100> let's cross our fingers!
<william_> In Xubuntu how do i change my sreen resolution ?
<Bad_Seed> I'm trying to get into http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/ to see if it's already out but the site is almost dead :-/
<frandavid100> could someone give me a link to the beta bittorrent? the downloads page seems not to be working
<frandavid100> yup
<Bad_Seed> lol
<frandavid100> by the way, a stupid question I've been meaning to ask since last week
<Qew> william_: left-click on desktop, Settings>Display Settings
<frandavid100> how do you access samba shares in xubuntu?
<william_> Qew: ta
<frandavid100> in ubuntu you just gotta go to places  network, but I haven't found the way in xubuntu
<william_> Qew: you mean right click ?
<Qew> yeah
<Qew> sorry
<Qew> next time, I'll label my hands "left" and "right" ;)
<william_> Qew: I see no way to change 800/600 to 1024/768
<Qew> is it currently on default?
<william_> Qew: yes... and there are no other selections
<Qew> william_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Qew> go through that
<william_> Qew: ok..ta.
<michaelpo> is grazie here?
<Bad_Seed> frandavid100: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/desktop/
<Bad_Seed> (Don't know if it's the final version)
<tonyyarusso> Bad_Seed: it's not.  #ubuntu-release-party
<tonyyarusso> Ubuntu 7.04 is not yet out. Please don't ask when it'll be released, we don't know either.  Don't post links to servers until there's an announcement.
<frandavid100> thanks Bad_Seed (even if it's the beta)
<tonyyarusso> At this point it could be anything, or just broken
<michaelpo> grazie: hi
<michaelpo> i've installed xubuntu in the harddisk and transferred it into p2 laptop...
<michaelpo> grazie: x could not start...
<michaelpo> grazie: Failed to start the X server (graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<hyper_ch> hiho
<william_> Qew: I hosed my xserver with that howto but 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' fixed it up ok.
<Qew> ah, good to know you found a way
<Merchelo> michaelpo: it's best to do a clean install of xubuntu onto the laptop itself, rather than installing it on a seperate machine, then transferring the HD's, as it would have picked up the first machines spec, and used those, to try and work on your laptop.
<grazie> michaelpo: hi....shouldn't take long to sort out
<grazie> grazie: bit busy at the moment... but let's get started
<grazie> michaelpo: ^^
<grazie> michaelpo: do you know what video card? "lspci | grep -i vga" if not
<grazie> michaelpo: sorry....first can you get a virtual console with alt+ctl+f1?
<grazie> michaelpo: if not reboot using recovery mode
<michaelpo> i dont know what video card i have...
<michaelpo> after the splash screen... it gives the error message....
<grazie> michaelpo: can you get a virtual console with alt+ctl+f1?
<michaelpo> nono... not after... it is during the bootup time....
<michaelpo> i cannot get virtual console....
<grazie> michaelpo: reboot using recovery mode
<michaelpo> how do i get recovery mode?
<grazie> michaelpo: isn't it in the grub boot menu?
<michaelpo> the error message asked yes or not to view x server output...
<michaelpo> boot menu? nope... it is halfway booting up...
<michaelpo> holdon... i did a ctrl-alt-f2...
<grazie> michaelpo: yeah that error standard...no point looking at the details yet.
<michaelpo> it is in the command login screem....
<grazie> login
<michaelpo> the thing is, my p4 has a ati radeon card.... the old p2 has dont know what... intel maybe....
<michaelpo> or acer video?
<michaelpo> ok... logged in...
<michaelpo> i'm in terminal
<grazie> michaelpo: we can sort it. just follow the instructrions
<grazie> michaelpo: enter "lspci | grep -i vga"
<michaelpo> shoot
<michaelpo> i cannot type |  i can only get \
<grazie> michaelpo: was does "lspci | grep -i vga" return?
<michaelpo> i cannot type | , i can only type \
<michaelpo> shift+\ = \
<grazie> michaelpo: what country are you?
<michaelpo> malaysia
<grazie> !!!
<michaelpo> ok...
<grazie> that a new one for me :)
<michaelpo> i mean... the keyboard did not return | when i type shift\
<michaelpo> ok... i type lspci
<michaelpo> filtering vga gives
<grazie> ok just enter "lspci" then and look for the line with VGA
<michaelpo> looking for vga
<TheSheep> lscpi | grep VGA
<michaelpo> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems Cyber 9525 (rev 49)
<TheSheep> lspci
<TheSheep> yay! trident! \o/
* grazie not again!
<anego> hi, when is the updatemanager expected to show xubuntu 7.04?
<grazie> michaelpo: we'll use vesa for now
<michaelpo> trident sucks?
<grazie> TheSheep: can you take over?
* grazie a bit busy right now
<michaelpo> grazie, thanks...
<michaelpo> grazie, sorry to interupt
<grazie> michaelpo: yeah just using vesa until we've sorted a bit more out
<michaelpo> ok... how do i use vesa?
<grazie> michaelpo: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf...."sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.congf"
<grazie> michaelpo: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf...."sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<grazie> michaelpo: ignore the first error!
<michaelpo> ?
<grazie> michaelpo: you don't understand something?
<michaelpo> i type the whole command? edit till congf?
<grazie> michaelpo: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<michaelpo> there is .... ?
<michaelpo> ok
<michaelpo> it is blank
<michaelpo> ?
* grazie i'll be back in a bit
<michaelpo> ok.. later...
<TheSheep> grazie: sorry, was afk :(
<michaelpo> oh crap
<michaelpo> my shift key is not working??
<TheSheep> michaelpo: left or right?
<michaelpo> both left and right
<Slick> hey guys, I'm trying to play a VCD in xubuntu, but can't find any programs which will do the job, the closest I've got is using xine movie player, which will play the images but not audio, it also states that the audio codec: MPEG layer 2/3 is unsupported
<Slick> does anyone have any suggestions for other software or how to install the audio codec?
<j1mc> Slick: not sure, but maybe try VLC?
<TheSheep> Slick: vlc should work fine
<Slick> I tried VLC first and that doesn't show either the video or the sound
<TheSheep> Slick: you also might install libxine-extracodecs
<TheSheep> !codecs | Slick
<ubotu> Slick: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<grazie> michaelpo: I'm back
<michaelpo> grazie: both my shift keys are not working
<michaelpo> i cant get X11.. i only get x11
<grazie> michaelpo: you must have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, otherwise you wouldn't be getting that error
<albert> slick: did you install extra codecs?
<grazie> michaelpo: does caps lock work?
<michaelpo> grazie: yes i have X11 folder....
<Slick> albert: I'm just doing it atm
<michaelpo> grazie: caps lock dont work too...
<albert> stick: ok, you'll be fine then
<grazie> michaelpo: erm...how do we sort this one?
<grazie> michaelpo: you have another machine with linux that works?
<michaelpo> yes... this one here...
<somerville32> Omgz, things are crazy
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: noticed eh?
<grazie> michaelpo: i thought you installed linux on the hd with another machine?
<michaelpo> grazie: correct....
<michaelpo> i've got one p2, which i'm trying to install xubuntu on and one p4, which is this one...
<grazie> michaelpo: does the p4 have a version a linux installed that works?
<michaelpo> i installed xubuntu on the p4, transferred the harddisk to p2...
<michaelpo> the p4 is on linux... linuxmint2.1
<grazie> scream!
<grazie> ok
<michaelpo> scream? why?
<michaelpo> linuxmint2.2 i think....
<michaelpo> grazie: i think we need to get the keyboard sorted out as well?
<grazie> michaelpo: both malaysian machines/ (talking keyboards here)
<michaelpo> malaysian keyboard?
<grazie> michaelpo: yes
<michaelpo> i think the keyboards are international....
<michaelpo> i'm on US keyboard i think... there are no japanese, chinese, korean, indian, russian, greek, thai characters here
<grazie> michaelpo: yes we need to sort the keyboard yes, but I don't understand why you didn't a get a malaysian config when you installed
<grazie> michaelpo: we'll keyboard to us then
<grazie> we'll set*
<michaelpo> i did set it to us...
<grazie> then the keyboard mustn't be us
<michaelpo> maybe it is 10 years old us keyboard?
<Slick> TheSheep: I keep getting errors such as Package libxine-extracodecs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Slick> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Slick> is only available from another source
<michaelpo> grazie, do you think i should take out the harddisk, and edit the x11 file on this p4 machine?
<grazie> michaelpo: computer keyboards have been pretty stand for a long time
<grazie> michaelpo: that may the easiest solution
<michaelpo> ok hold on...
<grazie> may be*
<michaelpo> i poweroff?
<grazie> michaelpo: yes, of course
* grazie be back later (again)
<michaelpo> sudo shutdown now?
<grazie> sudo shutdown -h now
<michaelpo> then poweroff?
<grazie> that will
<michaelpo> yup.. it did...
<michaelpo> hold on... i'll unscrew now...
* mode/#xubuntu [+o somerville32]  by ChanServ
<j1mc> !feisty
<ubotu> FEISTY IS OUT! Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Bad_Seed> Feisty is finally out according to #ubuntu-release-party :D
<Bad_Seed> You beat me :(
<Bad_Seed> http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/07/04/19/1331231.shtml
* ..[topic/#xubuntu:somerville32] : Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Got a problem? Just ask! Don't ask to ask. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options:   http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Xubuntu 7.04 is out!
* mode/#xubuntu [-o somerville32]  by somerville32
<anego> will the update be available by update-manager this time?
<somerville32> Yes.
<Howdy125> Slick, maybe this will help .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<anego> sounds like it's a good idea not to ask when :D
<j1mc> Bad_Seed: i beat you by one second.  :-P
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#xubuntu:Pumpernickel] : Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Got a problem? Just ask! Don't ask to ask. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Xubuntu 7.04 is out! | Servers may be slow, be patient.
* mode/#xubuntu [-o Pumpernickel]  by Pumpernickel
<Slick> Howdy125: Thanks I'm giving it a go
<Howdy125> Slick, yw . gl
<michaelpo> grazie: i've got the p2 harddisk connected
<michaelpo> grazie, i got xorg.conf open with gedit
<jd> thx for the release dudes
<bao_gong> anyone know where we can find xubuntu feisty torrents?
<anego> yeah, thanks a lot =)
<jd> nope sorry, as far as i'm concerned i wait for the website to be ok ^^
<grazie> michaelpo: great! You installed ubuntu?
<somerville32> Woot! :)
<jd> would be great to reach the torents ^^
<michaelpo> grazie: i'm currently on my p4 with linuxmint2.2... i've connected the p2 harddisk using usb cable...
<somerville32> I'm working on it guys
<michaelpo> grazie: i've got the p2 harddisk installed with xubuntu 7.04beta
<The-Doc> hello, where to get xubuntu 7.04 torrent ? i only see the beta in the website :s
<somerville32> The-Doc, We're working on it :)
<j1mc> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<Pumpernickel> The-Doc: It's being updated, check back in a bit.
<grazie> michaelpo: so have you booted the p2 hd on the p4?
<somerville32> There she be
<The-Doc> oh ok ^^
<The-Doc> thanks :)
<michaelpo> grazie, i booted p4 with linuxmint2.2 .... i've got p2 harddisk connected with a ide-usb cable....
<somerville32> Xubuntu 7.04 Torrents for Live Cd and Alternative can be found here: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/
<grazie> michaelpo: have you ever booted the p2 hd on the p4?
<michaelpo> grazie: you know, like internal harddisk using external casing...
<grazie> michaelpo: I need to know whether the p2 hd has got a good install
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
<grazie> michaelpo: can the p4 boot from a usb drive?
* ..[topic/#xubuntu:Pumpernickel] : Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Got a problem? Just ask! Don't ask to ask. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Xubuntu 7.04 is out! | Servers may be slow, be patient; direct link to downloads at http://torrent.ubuntu.co
<Pumpernickel> bah
* ..[topic/#xubuntu:Pumpernickel] : Official Xubuntu Support Channel | Just ask, don't ask to ask. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Xubuntu 7.04 is out! | Servers may be slow, be patient; direct link to downloads at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/relea
<tonyyarusso> Pumpernickel: put the i386 torrent in the topic, people can adjust it if needed
<Pumpernickel> Maybe I'll tinyurl it...
<The-Doc> hehe
<Pumpernickel> tonyyarusso: Alternate or desktop?
<michaelpo> grazie: yes, i installed xubuntu on the p2 harddisk on the p4 machine... then i booted it up on the p4 machine....
<tonyyarusso> Pumpernickel: desktop probably, or {alternate,desktop}, but then no copy-paste...
<tonyyarusso> darn topic limits
<grazie> michaelpo: did you say the p2 is a laptop?
<michaelpo> grazie, both p2 and p4 are laptops....
<bao_gong> thanks Pumpernickel! cant wait to get a taste of feisty!
* ..[topic/#xubuntu:Pumpernickel] : Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Xubuntu 7.04 is out! | Servers may be slow, be patient: downloads at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/
* mode/#xubuntu [-o Pumpernickel]  by Pumpernickel
<Pumpernickel> woot
<grazie> michaelpo: lets edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf as before then. you'll need to mount the p2 hd first
<jd_> thx a lot !
<michaelpo> grazie, my p4 cannot do usb boot... but after i installed p2 harddisk, i've booted it up on the p4 machine...
<Slick> now xine movie player is freezing and I'm getting the error 'no MRL'
<michaelpo> grazie, my p2 harddisk is mounted on my p4 machine... via usb cable....
<grazie> michaelpo: ok. let's just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf. you'll need to mount the p2 hd first
<grazie> michaelpo: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<michaelpo> grazie, ive got the xorg.conf file open using gedit
<grazie> grazie: replace ati with vesa
<grazie> michaelpo: ^^
<michaelpo> where is the ati?
<grazie> michaelpo: the should be a line ... Driver         "ati"
<grazie> there should*
<grazie> in Section "Device"
<michaelpo> grazie, i've private message the file
<michaelpo> grazie, i've private message you part of the file that has ati in it
<grazie> michaelpo: pastebin is better
<grazie> !paste | michaelpo
<ubotu> michaelpo: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<grazie> michaelpo: for future reference :)
<grazie> michaelpo: make backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf first
<michaelpo> pastebin? ok.. future... thanks.. so i just change the driver to "vesa" only? how about the other ati entries...?
<michaelpo> i need sudo access....
<Slick> hey guys, thanks for the help my VCD is now playing, I installed all the codecs you suggested, which made xine freeze up at first, but after a restart its working now =)
<grazie> michaelpo: yes
<grazie> michaelpo: cd /etc/X11
<grazie> michaelpo: sudo cp xorg.conf  xorg.conf.backup
* Will^Draven does the backup-before-the-upgrade dance
<tictacaddict> I installed xubuntu edgy for some friends and I want to upgrade them to fiesty, what program should I use for that?  and have there been any upgrade issues like with dapper to edgy?
<Howdy125> yw Slick
<grazie> michaelpo: does the p2 keyboard work with any OS? That that shift key not working is possibly a keyboard failure
<Howdy125> tictacaddict, I've had trouble upgrading .. thats about all I can say about it.
<michaelpo> grazie, the p2 works with win98, win2000, damnsmalllinux....
<michaelpo> grazie, the p2 keyboard works with win98, win2000, damnsmalllinux....
<grazie> good
<grazie> michaelpo: are you going to put hd back in machine?
<Nullbyte> Hay guyz
* grazie bbl
<Nullbyte> Is Xubuntu 7.04 out yet?
<michaelpo> wait... i'm trying... to get su gedit command to work....
<tonyyarusso> Nullbyte: yes
<grazie> michaelpo: no
<tonyyarusso> see /topic
<grazie> michaelpo: sudo gedit xorg.conf
<michaelpo> i cannot save as im not root...
<michaelpo> ok.. done...
<sunnz2> Ahhh now xubuntu is down too?
<michaelpo> i'm putting the p2 harddisk back into the p2 now... holdon while i screw it...
<tictacaddict> Howdy125: what method did you try?
<tictacaddict> I am probably going to try an upgrade from the cd
<Howdy125> tictacaddict, gksudo "update-manager" -c -d
<grazie> michaelpo: when you boot X it probably still fail, but we can sort it. Still not sure how to fix the keyboard problem though
<tictacaddict> Howdy125: what happened for you?  (and what are the -c and -d options?)
<michaelpo> grazie... ok
<Howdy125> Those options check for a new release I believe .. like form 6.06 to 6.60 to 7.04 .. tictacaddict
<Howdy125> from*
<Howdy125> 6.60 = 6.10 .. grrr
<michaelpo> grazie: it works... i just logged into X
<Howdy125> And I forget what the errors were tictacaddict  .. were alot of them so I just installed 7.04 from scratch
<TheSheep> Slick: you're still there? you must probably enable the universe and multiverse repositories
<tictacaddict> alright, well for now I'm just downloading the alternate install cd, I'll try that first
<tictacaddict> if I have problems I may stop by here : )
<tictacaddict> thanks for the info Howdy125
<tictacaddict> bye
<Howdy125> tictacaddict,  yw .. gl
<grazie> michaelpo: great! what about the keyboard?
<j1mc> w00t xubuntu!!!!  =)
<michaelpo> grazie: starting abiword
<michaelpo> grazie: keyboard works... but shiftkey still broken...
<grazie> that's very odd
<michaelpo> do i go settings to fix the keyboard?
<michaelpo> i see a keyboard settings...
<grazie> michaelpo: if it's feisty maybe you can (not sure)
<michaelpo> it way 105 key... i selected 101.. still not working...
<grazie> michaelpo: you may be best googling for your p2 model
<michaelpo> i've googled... nothing...
<michaelpo> capslock works with 102keys
<grazie> michaelpo: what model?
<grazie> michaelpo: and make of course?
<grazie> michaelpo: well seem like you're getting somewhere
<michaelpo> acer travelmate 331t p2
<michaelpo> acer travelmate 331t
<michaelpo> hold on... caps do work in 105 as well while in X... but not in terminal?
<grazie> michaelpo: you'll need "install-keymap" for the terminal and edit xorg.conf for X
<grazie> michaelpo: but you need to find out the setting for that machine first
<michaelpo> grazie: what machine setting? keyboard setting?
<michaelpo> i just tried the screen resolution, it hang.... i've rebooted.. and back in x now...
<Slick> TheSheep: its working now thanks
<michaelpo> grazie: its 1130pm here now... i better get some sleep....
<michaelpo> grazie: i'll try to fix the rest of the stuff another night.... thanks...
<michaelpo> grazie: i'm going now...
<michaelpo> byebye... thanks...
<michaelpo> exit
<WaterSevenUb> Hi. I decided to give a try to Xubuntu but... display looks terrible :-/ I've used restricted drivers to install ATI drivers for Radeon 9600... but I can't set the resolution higher than 800x600, when it should be 1400x1050. Then, I had to blacklist bcm43xx since it was giving error loading in the boot. I've also had to change /etc/fstab not to check the hard drives since it was taking forever the startup. Then I uninstalled ATI Radeon drivers 
<WaterSevenUb> Now, my display is looking terrible... very small fonts.
<WaterSevenUb> And kind of blurry.
<Merchelo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<WaterSevenUb> Merchelo, so what's the point of the new tool in the menu? :)
<Merchelo> did you install the ATI specific driver
<Merchelo> hold on, i'll get the name now
<WaterSevenUb> Merchelo, I have used the Restricted Drivers Manager ....
<WaterSevenUb> Anyway, even without 3D I should be able to set screen resolution to higher than 800x600...
<Nullbyte> Try editing your xorg.conf?`
<Merchelo> !google fglrx install
<WaterSevenUb> Thank you.
<GhostTrax> anybody know the best method of installing xubuntu on a thumbdrive
<sn-> GhostTrax there is information on the wiki.ubuntu.com page if you search, for usb based livecd :)
<GhostTrax> thx
<sn-> np
<Catoptromancy_> Anyone try installing ndiswrapper?
<Catoptromancy_> $ fakeroot debian/rules binary-modules
<Catoptromancy_> ok what is debain/rules?
<Catoptromancy_> I assume I need to type something else....
<glanz> Have it installed. It is perfect! Thanks everyone!
<somerville32> Woot! :D
<glanz> I have 10 installs going on older machines for the "poorer among us"
<Lebowski_> is there a way ot convert latest ubuntu installation into Xubuntu or should I just dl the xubuntu image
<glanz> I did a "conversion" once by checking all that "xubuntu-desktop" installs
<Lebowski_> work smoothly?
<glanz> ...then deleting/purging GNOME after reboot.
<glanz> Yes worked smoothly for me.
<glanz> I recommend using synaptic and choosing the "uninstall w. configs" options.
<glanz> It leaves cruft for GNOME stuff that doesn't automatically get deleted but
<Lebowski_> thanks
<glanz> synaptic will take care of that later under the "auto uninstallable" option or something like that
<somerville32> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<glanz> Make sure your system is udated before doing this
<hyper_ch> hiho somerville32
<somerville32> Hiya :)
<hyper_ch> xubi feisty is also out?
<Lebowski_> anyone try the powerpc versions yet?  they stable?
<Merchelo> i was just thinking of doing that today, but Z Spec got in the way.
<grazie> Lebowski_: ppc was broken a few days ago....as it's not officially supported I doubt it'll be fixed yet
<grazie> hyper_ch: hi...yes
<hyper_ch> cool :)
<hyper_ch> the site is down :)
<hyper_ch> or not reacting :)
<hyper_ch> people use torrent instead :(
* grazie thinks overloaded
<grazie> hyper_ch: torrent is ideal solution for this situation
<hyper_ch> grazie: I know
<hyper_ch> but more people should use it
<grazie> maybe we should be trying to educate more of them
<hyper_ch> well, a buddy of mine wanted to download yesterday the beta so that he can just update to him
<hyper_ch> I told him to wait and then use torrent
<hyper_ch> and he was somewhat weird with regard to torrent.. think it's full of virii and stuff
<grazie> i dunno....it may a good idea to release a torrent first in future and the provision that downloaders must also seed
<hyper_ch> grazie: btw, did you have any upgrades today?
<grazie> hyper_ch: ppc was broken....not checked again
<Prodoc> good evenin
<hyper_ch> hiho Prodoc
<hyper_ch> grazie: I just do the perfect howto for debian etch for ISPConfig :) I run it in a vmware console and I use the normal shell to ssh into the vmware etch server :)
<Prodoc> just a quick question just in case... when I want to upgrage xubuntu to 7.04 using the update manager, I get to see 'Welcome to Ubuntu 7.04'. Is this just s minor glitch or will it actually install ubuntu with e.g. gnome?
<hyper_ch> Prodoc: I guess that is just a glitch
<grazie> Prodoc: ubuntu, xubuntu (and maybe kubuntu) share the update manager package and the same package repos
<grazie> hyper_ch: Am I supposed to guess?
<hyper_ch> grazie: nah, I just think it's funny because I run Etch in a "terminal" but use another terminal to ssh into :)
<Prodoc> hyper_ch, grazie: (sorry for the delay, forgot my pizza int he over) thanks, I'll give it a go than
<hyper_ch> I don't mind getting some :)
<Prodoc> too late ;-)
<Prodoc> gone already
* Prodoc was hungry
<hyper_ch> dammit
<hyper_ch> :)
<Prodoc> I'll save a piece for you next time ;-)
<hyper_ch> *smile*
<hyper_ch> Prodoc: do you have /home on a seperate partition?
* grazie has bombay belly so doesn't mind too much....this time
<_aussieman> why doesnt gxine work when i am not connected to a network?
<Prodoc> hyper_ch: nope, just a default structure when installing xubuntu
<Prodoc> why?
<hyper_ch> Prodoc: it's good to have it on its own partition :)
<grazie> _aussieman: very odd...start gxine in a terminal and see if you get a helpful error message
<Prodoc> how come?
<hyper_ch> because your settings and config files for programs are stored there
<_aussieman> yes i did it was something about network config
<_aussieman> im ovbviously connected now and it works
<Will^Draven> well, the update manager hs borked up, guess i'm downloading an iso and doing my upgrade the hard way
<_aussieman> next time i go offline ill do it and save the emssage and let you know
<hyper_ch> so if you ever want to resetup the system you don't touch the /home partition and just do a reinstall of the software and your computer is new but the same as the old oner :)
<Prodoc> aha, I guess there's no easy way to changed that now?
<hyper_ch> Will^Draven: I'm sceptical about upgrades... I have my own /home partition and then I install a clean system :)
<hyper_ch> Prodoc: have you used the command line?
<Cinnander> does the update manager "upgrade to 7.04" just do a apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Prodoc> hyper_ch: to some degree yes
<hyper_ch> then it's not that difficult
<hyper_ch> Cinnander: not quite... it first sets the sources.list to feisty and then it will do the same as dist-upgrade
<grazie> Cinnander: update manager has its own interface to apt (not apt-get), so it's done in a slightly different way
* grazie snap
<hyper_ch> Prodoc: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<hyper_ch> Prodoc: that would be how to do it
<Prodoc> ah, cheers
* grazie psychocat's articles are well written
<Prodoc> I have to wait with the update anyway since the servers seem to be overloaded
* grazie what a surprise !
<Prodoc> :-)
<hyper_ch> Prodoc: yeppa... you'd be quicker resizing your partition, setup /home as seperate partition, fetch the iso through torrent and reinstall the system with feisty *smile*
<Prodoc> I guess it's a very good sign
<hyper_ch> ok, probably not quite true :)
* Will^Draven just backed his /home up into a tarball
<Prodoc> hyper_ch: don't think so spend quite some time getting postgres, apache-perl and the hole lot up and running and don't want to go through that again when I don't have to ;-)
<Will^Draven> only thing i'll really lose if i absolutely have to completely wipe my main drive is a couple of movies
<hyper_ch> Prodoc: you could have had it the simple way *g*
<Will^Draven> and ive already watched them all anyways'
<Prodoc> hyper_ch: I always take to hard way ;-)
<Prodoc> to=the
<Prodoc> keeps me 'alert' :-D
<hyper_ch> Prodoc: hard and simple don't exclude each other :)
* Prodoc got to scoop again, forgot dessert
<Prodoc> thanks for the info
* grazie is craving a nice egg custard for his poor belly
<hyper_ch> dessert .... tiramisu?
<kma> hmm.. xubuntu mirrors?
<somerville32> kma, Have you tried torrents yet?
<kma> somerville32: trying :)
<hyper_ch> kma: torrents aren't quick?
<kma> can't get the .torrent file :\
<kma> there
<Merchelo> easiest way to dist-upgrade?
<hyper_ch> kma: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/
<kma> hyper_ch: got it now
<kma> hyper_ch: my download for the .torrent file somehow.. stalled :\
<kma> at 0% :\
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: I tend to think: alter the sources.list to feisty and then sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<hyper_ch> kma: oh
<kma> but the torrent is quick.. 400kb/s and climbing
<Merchelo> yeah, i think i'll wait for a few weeks, so the repos aren't so busy.
<somerville32> Don't dist-upgrade
<somerville32> Use the upgrade manager
<Merchelo> hmm, no need to chage the sources.list?
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: listen to somerville32 ^^
<somerville32> No need to change sources.list
<Merchelo> cools
<somerville32> Just run "update-manager -c"
<hyper_ch> somerville32: why not dist-upgrade?
<somerville32> hyper_ch, the update-manager corrects known issues and lovely stuff
<somerville32> dist-upgrade doesn't do that kind of magic
<somerville32> Essentially it will do a dist-upgrade
<hyper_ch> somerville32: there are issues? ^^
<somerville32> It'll just be smart about it.
<somerville32> hyper_ch, Always ;] 
<hyper_ch> M$ never has issues
<hyper_ch> ;)
<somerville32> M$ has problems
<hyper_ch> lol
<kma> M$ never has problems
<kma> M$ just have features
<kma> or.. questionable features :)
<hyper_ch> especially the brand-new power-shell
<somerville32> hehe
<kma> hyper_ch: slow as hell from what I've heard :)
<hyper_ch> I thought shell access is totally outdated
<hyper_ch> at least that's what M$ has been telling for years
<hyper_ch> everything has to be gui
<kma> yeah :)
<kma> btw.. if there are any devs in this channel
<kma> *hugs* for you guys :)
* hyper_ch points to somerville32
* kma hugs somerville32 
<Merchelo> hmm, does it take a while after i hit the upgrade button?
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: very likely... I guess the servers are under heavy load
* grazie yeah well done somerville32 and the rest of the team
<Merchelo> somerville32: congrats, and thanks.
* grazie thinks jim has done stirling testing job too
<Merchelo> !randomnonsensicalfactoid
<grazie> somerville32: I've had problems with update manager in the past...are these now sorted?
<Merchelo> do i have to babysit the upgrade?
<Naughtyboy> anyone else expirience slow repos today ;=)) ....guess everyone is installing/updating...
<Merchelo> nah Naughtyboy, i'm getting 26b/s
<Naughtyboy> hahah
<Naughtyboy> yeah..me to...or something like that
<hyper_ch> why don't you just get the iso by torrent :) and install a clean system :) wouldn't that be quicker ^^
<Naughtyboy> hyper_ch, : I just reinstalled my system...a server install then manually adding the packages from repos....thats whats slow for me
<Naughtyboy> FFS
<hyper_ch> Naughtyboy: you could torrent the dvd :) shouldn't there be most stuff on it?
<hyper_ch> hmmm, can "torrent" be used as a verb?
<Merchelo> yes, it can
* grazie doesn't have any problems with that
<hyper_ch> good :)
<hyper_ch> one day I will also make a verb that will then be used eternally be people :)
<hyper_ch> be --> by
<Merchelo> yeah, i was thinking of a way in which people upgraded thier systems through torrenting, instead of direct downloading from a server, people would get the upgrades off each other.
<grazie> we're trying are best to encourage the use of torrents
<grazie> our best*
<Merchelo> aww, cannot connect to security.ubuntu.com :(
<hyper_ch> if you are bored you can download this presentation (link on the bottom): http://www.mindjack.com/feature/piracy051305.html
<grazie> prolly get worse before it gets better :(
<Howdy125> I'm glad I got mine the other day even though it said beta .. I'm sure it's the real thing.
<Naughtyboy> hyper_ch, : yeah sure I could have torrented the DVD..I also could have installde Vista or slackware...or mabye had 10mill on my bank account....but I decided to do this..and I like it....it wasn't nagin...just stating the fact that it is slow today..  ;=))
<hyper_ch> Naughtyboy: if you don't want the 10mill on your bank I'll take them ;)
<TheSheep> Naughtyboy: then what are you complainging for?
<Naughtyboy> hahah...ypu would...wouldn' you....
<Naughtyboy> TheSheep, : I rest my case....read my post again..
* TheSheep reads Naughtyboy's post agains
<TheSheep> Naughtyboy: then what are you complaining for?
<TheSheep> :d
<Naughtyboy> I wasn complaining...as I said...just stating the fact....
<Naughtyboy> ;=))
* TheSheep goes trolling somewhere else
<Naughtyboy> yeah plzz..do that..
<Naughtyboy> ;=9
<TheSheep> it's kind of... indecent doing it here
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: plz don't go - who is going to solve my problems if you are not here :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: I'ss keep solving problemz here, I'll just troll elsewhere :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: you don't troll :)
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: that's hwat *you* think
<TheSheep> anyways, sorry Naughtyboy
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I don't think :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: that makes life easier
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: indeed
<Naughtyboy> TheSheep, : no worries m8... :=))
<TheSheep> ignorance is bliss
* TheSheep moves to #offtopic
* Howdy125 wishes he could find something to complain about but can't find anything .. ;-/
<TheSheep> Howdy125: how about weather?
<DisabledDuck> hi, how much system memory does xfce take?
<Howdy125> I live in the pacific northwest and the sun is out .. hard to complain about that TheSheep  .. :)
<TheSheep> DisabledDuck: it takes 68.3 megabytes on my p500 with 192M ram
<TheSheep> DisabledDuck: I mean the whole xubuntu
<DisabledDuck> not bad
<TheSheep> Howdy125: you can complain that you can;t complain about weather! that's inhuman!
<DisabledDuck> i want to run an ftp server and i'm running off of Ubuntu Server... and it's more of a pain to disable all the crap i DON'T want then to just start off small and add what i want instead
* kalikiana thinks DisabledDuck sounds like a new Ubunutu version.
<TheSheep> DisabledDuck: it actually depends on how much ram you have and what programs you have started
<TheSheep> DisabledDuck: use debian :)
<DisabledDuck> TheSheep: lol... i was never a fan of debian based distro's till i tried ubuntu
* grazie that's funny kalikiana ... but I don't think it'll catch on
<DisabledDuck> heh
<DisabledDuck> i'm a complete noob when it comes to setting up an ftp server over the internet, i have NO idea what i'm doing right now
<kalikiana> DisabledDuck, Everyone has been a noob once, it's no shame doing something for the first time ;)
<DisabledDuck> anyone know of a good guide to set me up? i don't even know whats required to do it
<tinloaf> hi. i've got some sort of problem: during my dist-upgrade, the computer crashed, and now it "cant guess meta-package"
<grazie> DisabledDuck: pyschocat's guides are but not sure there's an ftp one...lemme check
<grazie> are good*
<tinloaf> i thought of installing the xubuntu-desktop meta-package via aptitude, but in this case aptitude will update a whole lot of packages, and i'm not shure wether this will break even more...
<TheSheep> DisabledDuck: well, the fastes way to have an ftp server set up is posting your root password nad ip adres on a werez group
<DisabledDuck> ... i may be a noob... i'm not a retard
<TheSheep> DisabledDuck: sorry
<DisabledDuck> lol
<grazie> DisabledDuck: usually not bad either >> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#FTP_Server
<godless> #xubuntu is punchy today... heh
* grazie wonders whether TheSheep is really TheSheep?
<godless> I thought the warez suggestion was great! You'll wind up with more software than you know what to do with, at least.. heh
<DisabledDuck> thx
<godless> oops
<godless> I just absent-mindedly ran apt-get update
<godless> Not going so well :)
<B1zz> was gonna ask question about my wireless card but, we will see with feisty has a fix to it
<B1zz> gotta love the torrent man ill have my iso in about an hour as apposed to the 5 hours from the http
<godless> Where can I read about feisty's "ground-breaking Windows migration assistant"?
<DisabledDuck> anybody know why the ubuntu sites have been down so often lately?
<kalikiana> godless, Sounds provocative, is there actually something called that?
<kalikiana> godless, Incidentally there should be a migration tool.
<B1zz> im looking that up as we speak
<B1zz> http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS9881946621.html
<B1zz> that has some info on it
<nuovo> hi
<TheSheep> DisabledDuck: might be connected with the DDOS attack we are experiencing due to so many users trying to download thngs at the same time
<nuovo> my printer works but the scanner isn't working
<nuovo> says no device found
<TheSheep> nuovo: is it supported?
<nuovo> Xubuntu doesn't have a scanner dialog?
<TheSheep> nuovo: it has 'sane'
<godless> kalikiana:  I quoted from the ubuntu press release about 7.04
<nuovo> TheSheep: the funny thing is that before it was working
<kalikiana> A strange article that is. "Internet Explorer bookmarks, Firefox favorites". Favorites belong to ie.
<TheSheep> nuovo: it's possible you need to isntall it
<TheSheep> kalikiana: you know them, journalists ;)
<nuovo> TheSheep: ohh... I think I know now, 'cause before I went from Ubuntu to Xubuntu so the former took care of all
<TheSheep> nuovo: install xsane
<nuovo> now I did a brand new Xubuntu install
<nuovo> I have it
<kalikiana> godless, Yeah, I did not realize it was a quote. Did you find it already? It should be on the live cd I think.
<kma> hmm.. does thunar do some safe delete thinge? takes ages to delete files
<kma> (edgy)
<kalikiana> kma, Thunar deletes to '~/.trash'.
<godless> kalikiana:  Don't have feisty yet, won't be bothering until the servers calm down a bit
<kma> kalikiana: not when I use shift+del
<godless> I have a windows box I can try it out on :)
<kalikiana> kma, Thunar does not yet support trashes on multiple drives. With Shift it should not take long.
<nuovo> TheSheep: I'
<nuovo> I have xsane installed already
<kma> kalikiana: wtf.. cpu usage is though the roof
<kalikiana> godless, Yeah, I'll wait with the update of my actual system as well.
<TheSheep> nuovo: how is your scanner connected? usb? lpt?
<kalikiana> kma, Definitely not normal. What did you do?
<nuovo> usb
<godless> haven't done a xubuntu upgrade yet, have always installed from scratch... But I forgot to put /home on a seperate partition on my most recent box so I'm going to try the upgrade...
<godless> I'm a little apprehensive :)
<kma> kalikiana: deleted a directory full of source code
<TheSheep> nuovo: is the usb device seen at all? see /proc/bus/usb/devices
<kma> kalikiana: many small small files
<kalikiana> godless, Normally the update should work well, there were users who had issues with the GUI update from dapper to edgy.
<kma> seams really slow to delete files of any kind.. very well.. perhaps it gets better with fisty
<nuovo> S:  Manufacturer=hp
<nuovo> S:  Product=psc 1310 series
<nuovo> TheSheep: I am telling you that the printer works
<kalikiana> godless, And it's even a bit saver, given the potential risk of destroying the mbr on install.
<nuovo> so I don't get why the scanner isn't working
<TheSheep> nuovo: ah, so it's a two-in-one device?
<nuovo> yeah
<godless> kalikiana:  Yeah I remember quite a stir when people were doing dapper->edgy, hence my apprehension. I hate gui issues :(
<godless> Not one of those things I find 'fun'
<kalikiana> kma, I don't think there will be much difference with Feisty (which version is your Thunar?). Moving lots of files is generally no good thing. :/
<kma> version 4.3.99.1 (Xfce 4.4 BETA2)
<kma> w8
<kma> Thunar 0.4.1svn-r23151
<TheSheep> nuovo: saym is it on this list? http://www.sane-project.org/sane-mfgs.html
<kalikiana> godless, Actually I think Terminal update worked for everybody. And *I* was one of those lucky ones who just ran GUI update and read a bit later that it was supposed to break everything. :P
<nuovo> TheSheep: yeah, I had it working with Ubuntu, it's Xubuntu that isn't detecting it
<kalikiana> godless, This is why I'm waiting a while now and not taking the risk ;)
<TheSheep> nuovo: disconnecting it and reconnecting doesn't help?
<godless> kalikiana:  Hm; but I was just reading in my scrollback that gui upgrade is the best way to go?
<TheSheep> nuovo: does dmesg say anything interesting when you do that?
<godless> I'm sure we will hear lots in the next few days :)
<kalikiana> kma, Is that from 'Thunar --version'? Mine is 0.8.
<TheSheep> kalikiana: 0.8 is in xfce 4.4.0
<kalikiana> godless, Normally gui is recommended. But for dapper/edgy there was some strange issue which could break everything.
<kma> kalikiana: Thunar 0.4.1svn-r23151 (Xfce 4.3.99.1)
<kalikiana> TheSheep, Yeah, so why would Thunar suggest it's 0.4?
<kma> kalikiana: remember.. this is not fisty
<godless> Yeah I'm getting Thunar 0.4.1svn-r23151 (Xfce 4.3.99.1) too. In thought I had upgraded xfce :/
<kalikiana> kma, Updating to a stable might be good. (I'm also on Edgy, manually updated xfce)
<godless> Oh. On the other box.
<godless> Too many boxen!
<kma> kalikiana: well, I'm just cleaning up so I can take a backup before I wipe this installation and install feisty
<kma> kalikiana: seams weird to start upgrading stuff now :)
<kalikiana> kma, This is what I meant, what I said was confusing. I meant Feisty will give you an updated Thunar.
<kma> kalikiana: :)
<nuovo> TheSheep: this? drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: usblp0: removed
<kma> gah.. cdburning under linux.. always a hell for me
<nuovo> how should the scanner be configured?
<TheSheep> kma: yeah, the error messages about the file names are totally broken
<kma> TheSheep: ??
<TheSheep> kma: trial and error until you locate the file with offending name and rename it
* kalikiana thinks cd burning on linux is like c programming on windows :P
<TheSheep> kma: I hate that
<kma> TheSheep: WHAT?
<kma> kalikiana: well.. cdrecord myiso.iso seams to do the trick :)
<TheSheep> kma: you know, most burning p[rograms wont even tell you the error message or the file that cause d it, just "burning failed"
<TheSheep> ah, iso files
<kma> TheSheep: or in my case.. Operation successful :)
<TheSheep> that's a different story :)
<nuovo> why Ubuntu can detect my scanner and not Xubuntu!!!
<TheSheep> nuovo: that's pretty weird
<DisabledDuck> noob question
<TheSheep> nuovo: did you use xsane on ubuntu too?
<DisabledDuck> how do you rename files again?
<TheSheep> DisabledDuck: mv oldfilename newfilename
<nuovo> TheSheep: I don't know it automatically everything was set up
<TheSheep> DisabledDuck: or roght click them on thunar and choose rename
* kma gives DisabledDuck a cookie
<DisabledDuck> thx
<TheSheep> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<kma> hmm
<kma> is there any nice tool to graph disk usage under a directory? :)
<TheSheep> kma: the baobab was very nice
<TheSheep> kma: but got integrated with gnome
<kma> OH NOES
<TheSheep> kma: now you need half the gnome installed to use it
<kma> :(
<kma> btw.. is Transmission in the feisty repos?
<Naughtyboy> guys...got a little wierd thing with mplayer....
<kma> erh.. why do I even ask.. I will know soon enough
<Naughtyboy> when I go from windowed mode to fullscreen..the mplayer-controlpanel refuses to disapear...?!?!?!
<kma> baobab seams nice
<TheSheep> kma: it's very handy
<grazie> kma: I don't think so, but deluge is. If you can't wait use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<kma> grazie: argh.. I tried deluge.. it was horrible
<nuovo> guys HPDJ or HPIJS?
* grazie did't rate deluge that highly... but thought it was the best linux torrent gui client he'd seen yet
<nuovo> I think is HPIJS
<kma> grazie: I couldn't even remove torrents
<TheSheep> grazie: who'd use gui for torrents? they are for leaving on a server on a screen and checking next week
<kma> grazie: it hanged for me on several occactions
<grazie> I've had problems whatever with deluge
<grazie> ooops! no problems
<kma> strange :)
<kma> well, new version of transmission is out aswell.. I think I will use that one
<kma> hmm.. 7.5g left in my home dir
<kma> btw, getting flash to work on 64bit.. big hassle?
<kalikiana> My system froze now completely two times, every time during a fusesmb file movement.
<kalikiana> Does anyone know about this?
<TheSheep> no, but fusesmb is experimental
<kalikiana> Yes it is. But until the day before yesterday *nothing* like that had happened.
<nuovo> motherfucker scanner
<Howdy125> Is that a new brand of scanner ;-/
<nuovo> no :-(
<nuovo> hp all-in-one psc 1315
<Howdy125> Sorry .. I couldn't resist .. :)
<nuovo> and it worked wonderfully with Ubuntu, it's after installing Xubuntu that isn't working
<tonyyarusso> nuovo: I have the 1310, never had trouble..(but watch the language)
<nuovo> sorry... got me frustated
<nuovo> tonyyarusso: this is my device hp:/usb/psc_1310_series_?serial=CN4AGC80PKO2
<nuovo> keeps saying device I/O error
<kma> hmm.. best way to take a backup.. does tar cvf backup.tar /home/kma take everything including . files?
<tonyyarusso> nuovo: Restart the printer and computer?
<nuovo> now it' printing a test page just fine, so I don't where does it get the I/O device error
<nuovo> restarting
<SaveFerris> any fiesty mirrors aside from the one up there ^^
<somerville32> SaveFerris, Where are you located roughly?
<SaveFerris> somerville32: FL, USA
<somerville32> SaveFerris, The only USA mirror doesn't have it rsynced yet.
<somerville32> Want a mirror from Europe
<somerville32> ?
<SaveFerris> somerville32: i finally got the main one to work, thanks though
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: excuse me?  THe only USA mirror?
<somerville32> tonyyarusso, For Xubuntu
<tonyyarusso> somerville32: CD or archive?
<bao_gong> is it me or is the xubuntu feisty torrent painfully slow?
<somerville32> ISO
<tonyyarusso> wow, the Xubuntu site is still unavailable
<somerville32> We're just that popular.
* tonyyarusso has seeded 246 megs of the X alternate - don't worry low-mem folks, we haven't forgotten you
<somerville32> :D
* kma is installing
<kma> hmm
<AK-87> How can I find out what driver I am using for my wireless card?
<godless> I got on xubuntu.com... eventually..
<kma> is there some good way to remove the apps that I want afterwards?
<kma> like.. Thunderbird
<kma> gxine
<kma> gaim
<somerville32> Yup, use the synaptic package manager
<kma> wont it complain because I break dependencies for xubuntu-desktop?
<somerville32> It may. : )
<somerville32> But it's ok.
<somerville32> Just make sure to reinstall it before you upgrade.
<kma> hmm :)
<kma> seams.. kinda.. dangerous
<kma> oh well.. soon time to tweak the stuff that the installer doesn't fix :) like.. monitor stuff.. keyboard layout stuffs..
<kma> fix nic drivers :\
<kma> oh.. crap
<kma> Installer: "Scanning the mirror...".. yah.. you do that.. with no network
<kma> wtf
<kma> it got network.. it's CHEATING
<somerville32> :D
<kma> seams like the atl1 driver is included
<kma> hmm. I thought it would take until 2.6.21 for that to be included
<kma> well.. I shouldn't complain
<kma> nice suprise :)
<kma> or.. perhaps ubuntu added it :\
<kma> *reboot*
<somerville32> Congratz everyone!! :)
<wheels3572> Are the instructions to upgrade from Ubuntu Edgy to Feisty be the same for Xubuntu Edgy?
<maxamillion> wheels3572: i haven't verified, but yes .. they should be
<wheels3572> maxamillion, oh hey max.  Ok cuz there is no options on the Xubuntu website for upgrading is why im asking
<maxamillion> wheels3572: yeah, i guess we should update that
<maxamillion> wheels3572: i'll do it right now
<wheels3572> oh ok
<kma> wee.. second nice improvement I noticed.. the flashy boot thingie works for me now :)
<wheels3572> Sorry for being a pest BUT I prefer using Xubuntu over Ubuntu lol.  Just want my upgrade to be as flawless as possible lol
<maxamillion> wheels3572: apparently cody has been trying to update it but the server is slow because it shares server space with ubuntu, kubuntu, and edubuntu so its a little bogged down right now ... we will get to it
<maxamillion> wheels3572: no no, not being a pest ... that's a valid question
<kma> hmm.. still have to hack xorg.conf tho
<wheels3572> maxamillion, ahhh you share the space no wonder.  Yeah the site is slow but I can see why too lol everyone wanting to grab Feisty :).  Cant blame them :)
<maxamillion> yup yup
<kma> hmm.. and then this shit again.. flash :\
<maxamillion> !language | kma
<ubotu> kma: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kma> oohh..
<kma> sorry
<maxamillion> its ok
<kma> but.. feisty + 64bit + flash = urgh
<BFTD> yeah
<BFTD> I won't use 64-bit for some time
<kma> but.. I do
<grazie> linux + ppc + flash = 0
<maxamillion> grazie: gnash ;)
<maxamillion> kma: i use gnash for amd64 ... its not stellar, but its getting better
<grazie> it's getting there..sloooooowwwly
<kma> maxamillion: youtube?
<maxamillion> lol
<maxamillion> kma: nope
<kma> maxamillion: then its worthless :)
<kma> it's like.. almost the only thing I use flash for
<maxamillion> kma: youtube is worthless
<BFTD> I do "update-manager -d" and I don't get the upgrade distro option
<kma> maxamillion: naa.. kinda fun :)
<maxamillion> BFTD: "update-manager -c"
<somerville32> -d for the development veresion :P
<BFTD> maxamillion same thing
<grazie> maxamillion: has update-manager finally been sorted?
<maxamillion> grazie: yeah, supposed to work now
<grazie> pleased to hear that :)
<maxamillion> BFTD: you running it as gksudo?
<BFTD> no
<BFTD> just as sudo
<maxamillion> BFTD: try gksudo
<kma> hmm.. what does mplayer use for flash? is it gnash aswell?
<grazie> vlc does flash out the box I think
<BFTD> same
<maxamillion> mmmmm vlc
* maxamillion drools
* grazie you want to compiling from source maxamillion 
<maxamillion> negative .... .deb ftw ;)
<grazie> oops...to try.*..source distos can get you down
<bruenig> is anyone else having problems with artifacts
<kma> wtf
<maxamillion> ?
<kma> I can't paste stuff in the terminal :\
<maxamillion> kma: sure you can "ctrl+shift+v"
<kma> maxamillion: yes.. tried the
<kma> tried the menu option aswell
<maxamillion> oh
<maxamillion> strange
<kma> yes
<kma> anyhow.. in april 03 2007 in an interview RMS said this: "However, we've joust aboust solved that problem and we're soon going to release a version of Gnash which can even handle YouTube."
<kma> horrayy
<kma> how about swfdec? :\
<maxamillion> kma: it will be a wonderful day when gnash can handle flash9 ... i will be able to run amd64 without firefox crashes now :)
<grazie> swfdec is supposed to work quite on ppc too, but not tried it
<kma> urk.. the version in the repo is really REALLY old.. 0.3.6 :\
<kma> current version is 0.4.3
<maxamillion> what repo?
<maxamillion> the feisty repo?
<kma> yeah
<maxamillion> wow
<grazie> nite all
<darrend_laptop> how do I find which package any given file belongs to?
<bigfuzzyjesus> maxamillion, what do you think the easiest way to update ro ff would be
<maxamillion> bigfuzzyjesus: for me? ... i edited my sources.list by hand and did "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" but that's because i have always prefered to do package management from the command line
<Pumpernickel> darrend_laptop: dpkg -S filename
<darrend_laptop> thx Pumpernickel :)
<Pumpernickel> np
<darrend_laptop> had been scouring all the man pages for aptitude/apt-cache/apt-everything
<kma> perhaps I should give swfdec a try
<kma> oh.. now pasting works
<kma> talk about flaky
<maxamillion> kma: that's not good :/
<maxamillion> kma: wait ... are you currently running any updates?
<kma> maxamillion: what? no.. I'm not running anything :)
<maxamillion> hmmm
<maxamillion> i dunno then
<kma> hmm.. I need to hide a bunch of volumes aswell
<kma> erh.. how do I do that? :\
<kma> I got 3 fat partitions that I don't wanna see at all
<Gel1k>    ?
<glanz> Congrats again everyone!
<maxamillion> glanz: thankies
<maxamillion> hiya kalikiana|dead .... why dead?
<kalikiana|dead> Well, this is me from a live edgy. My harddrive is dead.
#xubuntu 2007-04-20
<maxamillion> lol
* kalikiana|dead feels sad
<maxamillion> i sorry
* kalikiana|dead is serious btw
<maxamillion> not lol @ you ... at the fact that i was talking to you in 2 channels at once
<maxamillion> kalikiana|dead: any chance to recover the data atleast?
<kalikiana|dead> Ah, I forgive zou :)
<kalikiana|dead> My kezboard is hard to use.
<kalikiana|dead> Any chance to rescue my hd when I saved my data
<Arkh> argh kalikiana|dead :(
<Arkh> can you still mount it from the live?
<kalikiana|dead> I did not try yet, little bit afraid.
<Arkh> well you can't lose more
<kalikiana|dead> But I think yes.
<Arkh> do a dmesg | grep -i hd
<T`2> is there any improvement on wireless connections setup in xubuntu?
<T`2> fiesty..
<maxamillion> kalikiana|dead: yeah ... mounting it from live cd and accessing the data is probably going to be your only chance of getting it back
<Arkh> and see what does it say
<maxamillion> T`2: not entirely sure to be honest, i upgraded :/
<Arkh> (if you have a ata, if you have a sata grep i sd)
<kalikiana|dead> Last hd boot said :hd error, fsck failed:
<T`2> maxamillion, ic.. what are you using for connecting to wireless ?
<Arkh> well it is good
<Arkh> at least the hd is not totally dead
<Arkh> once mine just stopped spinning :<
<kalikiana|dead> How would I know if I can still use it after that
<Arkh> well it is not a good idea to keep using that
<Arkh> backup your data
<kalikiana|dead> Arkh, Arg, I am glad that did not happen to me.
<Arkh> and go out buying a new hd
<maxamillion> T`2: wifi-radar on one laptop and gnome-network-manager's nm-applet on another
<Arkh> oh and get ready for a fresh feisty installation too :P
<T`2> maxamillion, oh ok.. i use wifi-radar in edgy, not that great
<Arkh> kalikiana|dead, did you try the dmesg | grep -i hd ?
<T`2> maxamillion, hopefully its better on fiesty..
<Arkh> does it say something about some hard drives?
<kalikiana|dead> Arkh, I think I read about fixing bad sectors and using reserved sectors. Any idea about that
<Arkh> that is fsck
<Arkh> but that failed
<Arkh> so I think it is pretty bad
<maxamillion> T`2: there are two projects being worked on for xfce .... http://compwiz18.blackhole.cx/wicd/wb/ and http://spuriousinterrupt.org/projects/airconfig ... and i think one of them will eventually become default in xubuntu but neither appeared stable enough in their current state of development
<Arkh> try mounting the disk kalikiana|dead
<T`2> maxamillion, ah ok
<kalikiana|dead> Arkh, here is an exerpt from dmesg:
<kalikiana|dead> end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1081540
<kalikiana|dead> [17179577.984000]  Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 270385
<kalikiana|dead> [17179578.080000]  hdc: command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<Arkh> I think hdc is the cd drive?
<Arkh> I had some errors like that on my cd drive anyways :p
<kalikiana|dead> Hm. Im not sure. Did not have those errors normally.
<Arkh> fdisk /dev/hda or whatever is your hd
<Arkh> then p to see the partition table
<Arkh> q to exit
* maxamillion thinks kalikiana|dead needs ultimatebootcd.com w/ inert
<maxamillion> insert*
<kalikiana|dead> What is that cd, maximillion?
<maxamillion> www.ultimatebootcd.com <-- lots of diagnostics tools and comes with a live linux distro called "insert" that is geared towards data recovery, hardware testing, etc.
<kalikiana|dead> Arkh, fdisk /dev/sda  >> Unable to open /dev/sda
<Cygnet> where can I get the md5sum for the xubuntu alternate i386 iso?
<Arkh> are you sure to have a sata?
<tonyyarusso> Cygnet: The same directory as the iso, the file is MD5SUMS
<kma> anyone know how I can hide certain partitions from thunar?
<Cygnet> ah, there it is
<Cygnet> ty
<somerville32> kma: Disable auto-mount on them.
* kma clicks the more info button on somerville32 
<somerville32> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<kma> somerville32: they are not in the fstag
<Cygnet> argh, that was just the ubuntu md5sums
<kma> *fstab
<somerville32> Interesting.
<kma> somerville32: I removed them on installation
<Cygnet> I got a torrent from torrent.ubuntu.com and there's no md5sum in the directory
<kma> somerville32: my guess is that it has something to do with the volume management
* somerville32 nods.
<Cygnet> ah, I think I found it this time
<somerville32> I'm not on Xubuntu right now or I'd take a look
<kalikiana|dead> Arkh, dmesg says SCSI. I used to mount partitions from sda1, sda2 and sda4.
<Arkh> that's bad
<kalikiana|dead> So is the life cd weird or is the drive now finally dead
<Arkh> sudo mkdir /media/disk
<Arkh> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/disk
<kalikiana|dead> sda1 is ntfs, is that a problem?
<Arkh> no
<Cygnet> so, are there any major upgrade problems like there were for edgy, or has it been smooth sailing?
<kalikiana|dead> Arkh: I did mount it and Thunar says I have no rights.
<Arkh> cd /media/disk
<Arkh> ls
<kalikiana|dead> It says Permission denied.
<Arkh> sudo mount -o remount,user /dev/sda1 /media/disk
<WaxyFresh> howdy, i removed the package that controls the applications menu bar and now my desktop icons arnt showing up is this conected?
<kalikiana|dead> Arkh, No output from mount, still Permission denied.
<WaxyFresh> the icons only dissaperd after a xorg restartr
<WaxyFresh> restart* sorry very tired
<Arkh> sudo ls
<WaxyFresh> !kernal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Arkh> !kernel
<WaxyFresh> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
* kalikiana|dead hugs Arkh for that
<Arkh> data is ok?
<kma> hmm.. I have a question.. what must happen to make an application to get added to the repos?
<MLittle> whew, big day
<Arkh> back it up with a usbpen or through network
<Arkh> kma, find the right repo
<SaveFerris> Hey all, update manager freezes when I click "upgrade" for fiesty. (running xubuntu 6.10)
<kalikiana|dead> I can see the files with sudo. The files look right.
<kalikiana|dead> I will trz to copy files via the lan.
<kma> Arkh: I mean.. what must happen to make an application appear in the offical repos? like. universe
<Arkh> you can't
<Arkh> well you can submit a request maybe :p
<kma> thats what I mean
<Arkh> but usually it is easier to find someone that's offering the packages on another repo
<maxamillion> MLittle: yes, this is the right place :)
<WaxyFresh> so if ive been updateing daily i should have the full version of fiesty right?
<MLittle> lol thanks
<WaxyFresh> for xubuntu^^
<maxamillion> MLittle: i just saw your message in -devel :)
<kma> Arkh: if I can find it :)
<MLittle> haha rats
* WaxyFresh has pet rats
<Arkh> kma, google :D
<kma> hmm
<kma> a torrent for edgy :)
<kma> a *deb for edgy
* maxamillion has a pet dog
<kma> HEY.. one for feisty... i286 >.<
<maxamillion> its annoying sometimes
<kma> *i386 :\
<Arkh> err
<Arkh> what?
<maxamillion> kma: lol ... been a while since i seen an i286
<kma> Arkh: running on amd64
<Arkh> I was playing arkanoid on my i286 I think :P
<Arkh> kma, me too
<kma> Arkh: looking to see if I can find transmission without compiling it myself
<Arkh> what is trasmission?
<_Codeman_> I need help setting up my network adapter
<Arkh> torrent thing I see
<kma> Arkh: yeah.. lightweight torrent client
<kalikiana|dead> Arkh: I would like to copy files over to a winxp laptop. What would be the best way, given I forgot how to do it?
<SaveFerris> update manager had an authentication failure... any ideas? (6.10)
<Arkh> kma, rtorrent - ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent
<kma> Arkh: want gui :)
<Arkh> I think it is pretty lightweight too :p
<Arkh> ncurses IS gui XD
<Arkh> lol.. well.. :p
<kma> Arkh: GF friendly gui then :)
<kma> yipes
<kma> 60mb of packages just to compile transmission.. hell no
<kma> will be hell to clean up after that operation
<Arkh> kalikiana|dead,  tried with a ftp server?
<Arkh> install filezilla on thw winxp laptop
<_Codeman_> I forget what file the network adapter stuff is in... can any assist?
<kalikiana|dead> Arkh, Did not think of that. How would I provide the files. I tried to enable samba but I do not know the username and password to enter on the laptop.
<Arkh> kalikiana|dead, ftp server is the best option
<kalikiana|dead> Arkh, Forgive me when I appear a bit arkward. Just now I seem to not know a thing about linux.
<kalikiana|dead> Arkh, How could I set up/ use ftp up the most easiest way?
<Arkh> don't worry
<Arkh> oh wait
<Arkh> don't you have it on the live?
<Arkh> sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd start
<kma> OH!!!
<kalikiana|dead> Arkh, Command not found.
<Arkh> hmm
<maxamillion> kalikiana|dead: did you install vsftpd?
<kma> okey, this is a thing I always wanted.. is there some way to snapshot the current packages you have installed.. so I can install several packages.. compile my program.. and then revert back? :)
<kalikiana|dead> Arkh, Any idea how to allow winxp to login over samba?
<kalikiana|dead> maxamillion: No, maybe I should. I was not sure if it was on the live cd.
<Arkh> heh I hope it was on the live
<kma> hmm.. python script should be enough
<Arkh> kma, ghost your disk? :P
<Arkh> Idk seriously :P
<kma> Arkh: lol.. abit over kill :)
<kma> well.. dpkg -l > before
<kma> dpkg -l > after
<Arkh> well that's a dirty trick
<kma> then just do a script that checks the difference and reverts it
<Arkh> kalikiana|dead, do you have gftp on the live?
<kalikiana|dead> Arkh, I installed vsftp. It seems to have been started.
<Arkh> should be on the installed?
<Arkh> on the live?
<Arkh> err crap
<Ezep> hi...
<Arkh> hi
<Ezep> sorry, anyone talk spanish here?
<Arkh> no
<Arkh> ust basics
<Arkh> just*
<Arkh> I'm italian though
<kalikiana|dead> Arkh, gftp is not installed.
<Ezep> mmm. i think that i must speak english :s
<maxamillion> Arkh: no, i don't think it should be installed by default on the livecd
<kalikiana|dead> Arkh, Now that ftp server is running, would would I use it to transfer files?
<Ezep> is there an "application download service" in xubuntu....like ubuntu
<Ezep> ?
<Arkh> try connection with a ftp client to your linux ip
<kalikiana|dead> Ezep, You mean synaptic packagemanager?
<Arkh> Menu -> Other -> Add/Remove Program ?
<Ezep> no, synaptic no...
<Ezep> i have xubuntu 6.06
<Ezep> arkh: yes, but i haven t it :p
<Arkh> oh :p
<Ezep> "Other" misses....maybe cause i used alternate install...
<kalikiana|dead> Arkh: How would I know my ip address?
<Arkh> ifconfig
<Arkh> (sudo)
<maxamillion> Arkh: you don't need sudo to just see the output of ifconfig ;)
<Arkh> oh?
<Arkh> my mind tricks me :p
<maxamillion> Arkh: lol, no worries
<Arkh> correct
<Arkh> maybe I just do su
<Arkh> when I do the ifconfig wlan0 up thing
<Arkh> :P
<maxamillion> Arkh: other linux distros won't allow regular users access to the command so i understand the confusion
<maxamillion> Arkh: well to do ifconfig wlan0 up you do need sudo because you are changing something
<maxamillion> Arkh: but just to see the current configuration, regular users are allowed to execute the command on *buntu distros
<Arkh> I see :)
<maxamillion> w00t! ...
* maxamillion gets off work in 30 minutes
<Arkh> lol
<maxamillion> then i get to go home and study for an exam i have tomorrow
<kalikiana|dead_> Arkh: I get an emptz listing now, how can I tell the server where the files are in?
<Arkh> you should set the ftp root folder as the system root folder
<Arkh> is your lan secure ?
<maxamillion> kalikiana|dead_: i think you will have to link the directory of the mount to the directory that is being shared by the ftp server
<maxamillion> or what Arkh said
<kalikiana|dead_> So, how?
<maxamillion> actually ... what Arkh said it probably easier and safer
<maxamillion> not sure ... i'm not well versed in vsftpd configuration
<Arkh> kalikiana|dead, give me some time to digg through the configuration
<Arkh> :P
<kalikiana|dead_> Arkh, I"m sorrz for being impatient. I will be waiting.
<Arkh> kalikiana|dead, can you edit a /etc/vsftpd.conf file?
<kalikiana|dead_> Arkh, yes. I opened it in mousepad.
<Arkh> perfect
<Arkh> search for anonymous_enable
<Arkh> is it set to yes?
<kalikiana|dead_> Arkh: That is set to "Yes"
<Arkh> okay
<Arkh> wait
<Arkh> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Arkh> let us take a look please :)
<kalikiana|dead_> Arkh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16460/
<maxamillion> kalikiana|dead_: did you open it in "gksudo mousepad <filename>"?
<kalikiana|dead_> maxamillion: Yes
<kalikiana|dead_> I do not see a folder setting...
<CnH> Will the update manager take me from 6.06 to the newest FF release?
<somerville32> No
<maxamillion> kalikiana|dead_: ok, just making sure
<somerville32> You need to upgrade to 6.10 then to 7.04
<neozen> feisty out!
<neozen> whee!
<Arkh> kalikiana|dead, try adding a line "anon_root=/"
<maxamillion> CnH: don't use the update manager to go from 6.06 to 6.10 though ... the 6.06 version had issues
<maxamillion> neozen: yup yup
<Ezep> ok...i want a download manager...
<CnH> apt-get instead?
<Ezep> for my xubuntu
<maxamillion> CnH: yeah, you know how to edit your sources.list and perform the upgrade?
<Arkh> and kalikiana|dead do a sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart
<kalikiana|dead_> Ezep: there is eg. wget
<maxamillion> Ezep: what kind of download manager?
<CnH> not really, been awhile since I played with linux at all
<Ezep> not apt... not wget... that one that ubunut use
<maxamillion> Ezep: apt isn't a download manager
<Arkh> synaptic ?
<maxamillion> synaptic isn't a download manager either
<Arkh> I know
<neozen> Ezep: there's a really good plugin for firefox called downthemall
<Ezep> synaptic use apt...
<neozen> Ezep: might do what your looking for
<Ezep> neozen, no neozen...
<Ezep> that one that ubuntu use .....
<maxamillion> Ezep: apt is not a download manager
<maxamillion> Ezep: what is the one in ubuntu called?
<Ezep> it s a service...
<CnH> so the first uncommented line in my sources.list is
<neozen> Ezep: "that one".... ::sigh::
<Ezep> i don t remember...
<VR_> hey guys, what's the md5sum for the torrents at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/  ???
<CnH> coming, in a second
<kalikiana|dead_> Arkh: I inserted anon_root=/, restarted the server and still directorz listing is empty.
<CnH> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted
<Arkh> mhhm :/
<maxamillion> CnH: yeah, that's good
<Arkh> kalikiana|dead_,  how many data are you going to back up?
<CnH> and whats the upgrade switch for apt-get again?
<maxamillion> CnH: once that is all pointing to feisty repos, save it and then do "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" or "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" if you prefer apt-get
<Arkh> gigs of *
<kalikiana|dead_> Arkh, At least 2 (most important), possibly more
<Arkh> kalikiana|dead_, it would be easier to do it with 2 linux machines..
<CnH> it was already set like that, at least the one in /etc/apt was
<kalikiana|dead_> Does anybody know what the samba login on a live cd?
<maxamillion> CnH: really? ... are you already running feisty?
<CnH> I don't think so
<CnH> How would I know
<kalikiana|dead_> Arkh: Yeah, but the laptop has not workin linux on it.
<Arkh> am I wrong or you need a samba server to get samba working?
<maxamillion> CnH: enter "uname -r" in the Terminal and paste its output here
<CnH> 2.6.20-12-generic
<kalikiana|dead_> Arkh: I have samba, added a share and winxp can get to the login dialog. But I need a user and a pass.
<maxamillion> CnH: yeah, you're running feisty ... just need to get the kernel update
<CnH> ah, ok
<kalikiana|dead_> Arkh: If it works I would use samba instead of ftp.
<maxamillion> CnH: the latest is 2.6.20-15-generic
<CnH> I thought I had installed the beta release from a few weeks ago, but when I open up Firefox it showed 6.06 docs
<maxamillion> CnH: ohhh yeah, the beta didn't have the new docs on it yet
<Ezep> feeloader
<Ezep> that...
<CnH> ok, so I can just do an apt-get update or something like that?
<maxamillion> CnH: we hadn't finished writing the feisty docs when the beta image was posted
<CnH> no problem, thats why I came here to ask how to do it
<maxamillion> CnH: you can use the update-manager if you want ... it works in fesity, but if you prefer you can do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" (the reason for "dist-upgrade" is because apt see's kernel upgrades as a "dist")
<Arkh> kalikiana|dead_, paste your /etcsamba.conf?
<CnH> ok, cool
<Arkh> /etc/*
<kalikiana|dead_> Arkh:  /etc/samba.conf is empty.
<Arkh> /etc/samba/samba.conf ?
<CnH> should I be worried about 404 errors for 91.189.89.6 80, it looks like its moving to the next one fine but I'm not entirely sure
<kalikiana|dead_> Arkh, Nope :(
<Arkh> is samba installed? I think so..
<kalikiana|dead_> Arkh: The winxp laptop gets until the login dialog. So it must be workin.
<kalikiana|dead_> And I installed it.
<Arkh> kalikiana|dead_,  do a find / -name samba.conf 2>/dev/null
<VR_> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<VR_> where are the xubuntu md5sums?
<kalikiana|dead_> Arkh: Nothing found.
<Arkh> smb.conf?
<kalikiana|dead_> Arkh: Ah, just tried smb.conf and found one in /etc/samba!
<Arkh> :P
<Arkh> paste that!
<kalikiana|dead_> Arkh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16463/
<Arkh> kalikiana|dead_,
<Arkh> # Un-comment the following and create the netlogon directory for Domain Logons
<Arkh> # (you need to configure Samba to act as a domain controller too.)
<Arkh> the following lines are commented with an initial ;
<Arkh> remove 'em
<Arkh> and set the samba folder
<Arkh> to /
<maxamillion> w00t!
* maxamillion is off work
<maxamillion> ttyl
<Arkh> oh btw
<Arkh> uncomment the [profiles]  part too
<Arkh> and restart samba
<neozen> just so you all know... if you're having problems getting ahold of xubuntu feisty (the cdimage server seems awfully slow from chicago, IL) depaul university has hosted images on a local server
<neozen> ..only one requirement.... your IP has to start with 140.192 (they own the whole subnet)
<neozen> anyway
<neozen> I trust the new release has sparked more interest?
<kalikiana|dead_> Arkh: I uncommented home, netlogon and profiles, is that right? I am not sure where to put the /.
<Arkh> Path =
<Arkh> and then sudo /etc/init-d/samba restart
<Arkh> and let's hope RMS help us :)
<kalikiana|dead_> Arkh, netlogon or profiles?
<Arkh> both ?
<kalikiana|dead_> Arkh, Who is RMS? I know only the FSM :)
<Arkh> Richard Matthew Stallman
<Arkh> :P
<kalikiana|dead_> *g
<kalikiana|dead_> Arkh, The command to restart was not found / again
<Arkh> sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<McBeardy> anyone upgrade to the new xubuntu today?
<somerville32> Lots of people <g>
<McBeardy> any problems?
<Arkh> a lot :p
<somerville32> None reported so far
<McBeardy> any worthwhile differences
<somerville32> lots
<Arkh> I think I will do a fresh install
<Arkh> many people reporting glitches with update
<kalikiana|dead_> Arkh, I still need a user and a pass. Tried nobodz, ubuntu and guest. With and without pass.
<Arkh> I don't know, never worked with samba shares
<Arkh> I usually just make a ftp server on windows
<Arkh> and copy the things with gftp
<Arkh> but filezilla is not simple to configure..
<kalikiana|dead_> somerville32: Do you now how to get samba to work? The xp laptop can not login as I need a username.
<kalikiana|dead_> Arkh: Thank you anyways
<somerville32> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Arkh> wait kalikiana|dead_
<Arkh> do you have two linux live cds ?
<kalikiana|dead_> No. If I had I could not backup anyway since the laptop is ntfs.
<Ezep> where can i download pkgs to xubuntu
<Pumpernickel> packages.ubuntu.com or...
<Pumpernickel> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<tonyyarusso> Woohoo, I've uploaded more than I downloaded of the Alternate
<vidd> there an issue with dl'ing the new version?
<vidd> and of course as soon as i ask....the site loads and starts to download!
<bradydavis> if i have kubuntu installed how do i install the xubuntu layer ?
<bradydavis> this is fro xfce righ t?
<Ezep> yeah
<bradydavis> lol 182 packages ?
<bradydavis> how big ?
<bradydavis> After unpacking 366MB of additional disk space will be used.
<bradydavis> thats not bad
<Ezep> xubuntu weight 1,5 gb
<Ezep> and bubuntu 2gb right?
<bradydavis> the xubunut-desktop install is only 366mb
<bradydavis> on top of kubuntu
<bradydavis> /cle3ar
<godless> heh
<godless> irssi doesn't understand l33tsp34k
<bradydavis> neither do i
<boris55> is it out?
<tonyyarusso> boris55: /topic
<boris55> thanks.  is there a server and client edition as well for this?
<tonyyarusso> yep
<boris55> very good. once the lines clear up. I will download.  has to be one of the busiest days on the net this year.
<Howdy125> Anyway to set the desktop icons to single click ?
<Tim1> hi
<Tim1> im installing xubuntu... but for some reason the installer window (with the progress bar) is really small
<Tim1> it wont allow me to resize it. what's up with that?
<Tim1> i wont people able to click skip langauge packages
<Tim1> *be able
<Tim1> its stopped... i cant see what it's doing. does the window just close when it's done?
<Tim1> is their an installation log i can trail?
<Tim1> i think it's done...
<Tim1> thanks for all your help...
<Terramel> Urruuuuuuu
<Terramel> 91% a gravao do meu CD do Xubuntu
<Terramel> 93
<Terramel> 94%
<Terramel> ;D
<Terramel> 97 aehuaehaueaeuehauea
<Terramel> ops
<Terramel> algo aconteceu
<Terramel> e paro em 97% O.o
<Terramel> pena q nao tinha o md5 pra baixar >:(
<Terramel> vou testar o xubuntu
<Terramel> falows ;D
<Tmob> anyone tryied upgrading xubuntu from edgy to fiesty with apt?
<malnilion> So, anybody seen Grindhouse?
<DanaG> Hmmm, when I tried logging into XFCE, it broke my keyboard.
<DanaG> It turned arrow keys and home-pgup-pgdn-end into Japanese Input Method keys.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hey
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I am playing around on the feisty livecd
<Lord_Maynoth_42> its nice!
<maxamillion> Lord_Maynoth_42: we try :)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> having a little trouble though
<Lord_Maynoth_42> how do I unmount a disk
<Lord_Maynoth_42> so I can gpart it
<maxamillion> Lord_Maynoth_42: you mean the target hard drive you want to install on?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> yes I tryed to resize it but it says it cannot because its mounted
<fluffyashes> anyone up for a quick answer to a relatively short question?
<maxamillion> Lord_Maynoth_42: right, you will be given the chance to do that with gparted during the installation ... just double click the install icon on the desktop and go with it and when it gets to the partition section select to do it manually and it will bring up gparted and allow you to edit that hard drive as you please
<maxamillion> !ask | fluffyashes
<ubotu> fluffyashes: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fluffyashes> :P ok thanks
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I needed to backup some data first though
<Lord_Maynoth_42> before the install
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is that possible
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I wanted to chop the drive in half
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and put the backup data on the spare partition
<fluffyashes> every so often mmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy computer does this tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhing (just did it) where it freezes for a
<maxamillion> fluffyashes: please use pastbin for things like that
<Lord_Maynoth_42> lol
<fluffyashes> well i was just asking the question and it did that
<maxamillion> Lord_Maynoth_42: ohhh ok ... well then can you pastebin the results of the command "cat /etc/fstab" for me?
<maxamillion> fluffyashes: ohhh ok
<maxamillion> fluffyashes: huh ... that's strange
<maxamillion> like ... probably one of the strangest things i have ever seen
<Lord_Maynoth_42> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<fluffyashes> using pastebin from now on since its becoming hard to type
<Lord_Maynoth_42> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16491/
<maxamillion> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<maxamillion> Lord_Maynoth_42: k, just a moment
<Lord_Maynoth_42> thankies
<Lord_Maynoth_42> !botsmack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botsmack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<maxamillion> lol
<Lord_Maynoth_42> wow even the livecd is sooo much faster than gnome
<maxamillion> Lord_Maynoth_42: uhmm... strange ... what /dev/ listing does gparted give for the hard drive?
* maxamillion huggles xfce
<Lord_Maynoth_42> why um doesn't ubuntu use xfce by default?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> its /dev/sda1
<maxamillion> Lord_Maynoth_42: lots of reasons ... but the main one is generally that the gnome developers see their target user as "stupid" and thus try to make the desktop environment do as much as it can for them without completely taking them over
<maxamillion> Lord_Maynoth_42: well ... no, i take that back ... i think the main reason they use gnome is becuase gnome mixes well with windows networks because it has full samba support for file server shares and printer shares
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ahh
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I like speed
<maxamillion> Lord_Maynoth_42: anyhoo ... run "sudo umount /dev/sda1" in the terminal and then edit the device with gparted as desired
<Lord_Maynoth_42> DOH
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I am retard
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I am retard
<Lord_Maynoth_42> omfg
<Lord_Maynoth_42> lol
<Lord_Maynoth_42> the unmount button
<Lord_Maynoth_42> was right there
<Lord_Maynoth_42> LOL
<Lord_Maynoth_42> sry
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<maxamillion> Lord_Maynoth_42: as do i ... i actually like using xfce simply because i enjoy it better than anything else
<maxamillion> Lord_Maynoth_42: no worries, thus is life ... we all have moments of mental lapse
<fluffyashes> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16493/
<Lord_Maynoth_42> woah
<Lord_Maynoth_42> thats weird
<Lord_Maynoth_42> It is magically remounting it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> *_*
<maxamillion> Lord_Maynoth_42: might be udev or hal taking over
<fluffyashes> on a separate note has anyone gotten e17 to work with ubuntu? i tried it with gentoo before i switched.... i had always liked xbuntu the best of the ubuntus....
<fluffyashes> maxamillion: when you get a sec will you look at my pastebin?
<maxamillion> fluffyashes: yeah, i'm looking at it now ... i really don't see anything in there that is causing a problem though ...
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :/
<fluffyashes> yeah anythign else i could send to you to give you an idea?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> can I start teh install
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and then quit it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> after I get it resized
<maxamillion> fluffyashes: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I can't to seem to get it to unmount
<maxamillion> Lord_Maynoth_42: yeah, you should be able to quit after the partition resize ... but i have to ask first, did you defragment your windows side?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> no windows side
<Lord_Maynoth_42> its ext3
<Lord_Maynoth_42> old ubuntu install
<Lord_Maynoth_42> edgy
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I've got my windows drive unplugged
<fluffyashes> gah my log is huge sorry: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16495/
<Lord_Maynoth_42> thats what I said
<fluffyashes> that's what she said
<maxamillion> Lord_Maynoth_42: oohhhhh ok
<Lord_Maynoth_42> she said she had a huge log? o_0
<fluffyashes> lol yeah
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hjahahaa
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I am loving this new system
<fluffyashes> the new ubuntu? i'm still using feisty fawn
<Lord_Maynoth_42> its a amd 65nm x2 3600+ dualcore
<fluffyashes> ohhh
<fluffyashes> lol
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and I got amd690 mobo
<fluffyashes> amd x2 4400+ here
<Lord_Maynoth_42> sweet
<fluffyashes> i tried running xp x64 but it freezes
<fluffyashes> xp runs fine tho
<maxamillion> amd64 3200+ here ....
<fluffyashes> and i had a good install of gentoo x64 but i broke it cause i'm a tard
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I only paid $65 for the cpu, $60 for 1GB ddr2-800, and $60 for the mobo...
<maxamillion> single core :(
<maxamillion> but i have an amd64 x2 4600+ at work :)
<fluffyashes> haha
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I got a whole new dualcore system for the price of a intel C2D
<Lord_Maynoth_42> sweet
<fluffyashes> i have a turionx2 broken on my floor
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :c
<maxamillion> fluffyashes: ouch
<maxamillion> i built this machine on a budget last summer ... it does everything i need it to so i'm too hard on it
<fluffyashes> yeah i have to send it in to warrenty.... my cpu fan works fine but wont EVER turn on
<fluffyashes> i took out out and plugged it up to a steady power supply and it worked.. i checked the connections on my mobo they work... seems theres some broken relay
<CnH> does xfce support moving focus to whatever is under the mouse?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> would you guys upgrade to 2GB of ram if your only gonna run xp xubuntu
<maxamillion> CnH: not sure
<Lord_Maynoth_42> do games really need more than 1GB
<fluffyashes> lol yes
<fluffyashes> some do
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :/
<fluffyashes> i have 4 right now and i was just playing wow and it messes up a little with full graphics + scrolling combat text
<fluffyashes> plus of course it messes up with the AoE spells too
<fluffyashes> and my video card is a geforce 6600 gt so i dont think tht's the problem
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is the partioner in the installer non-destructive
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I did not check the format box
<fluffyashes> i'm so tired of googling errors that i decided to come here for a change... you can always find your answers with google its just that it takes too long lol
<Lord_Maynoth_42> did you hear fluffy
<fluffyashes> hmmm?
<fluffyashes> i'm not realy sure i havent touched the new ubuntu yet still trying to get the kinks out of this feisty fawn
<Lord_Maynoth_42> the worlds first quantum computer was built by nasa and a candian company called dwave systems
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and in switzerland a group of researchers has successfully created a rat brain inside a supercomputer
<fluffyashes> a long time ago i heard about a russian company who daisy chained like 32 celerons and water cooled them and made the fastest computer....ever. lol
<maxamillion> Lord_Maynoth_42: in gparted the yellow part has data and the white doesn't ...i think it warns you if move past the yellow
<fluffyashes> but now my roommate has a 12 procsesor sun system downstairs
<maxamillion> fluffyashes: what!?!@?$!^
* maxamillion drools
<maxamillion> but at the same time ... i don't know what i would do with all that power
<fluffyashes> yeah i would be asking him for help but he's asleep :P plus he makes fun of me for making stupid mistakes
<Lord_Maynoth_42> i think my drive has errors
<fluffyashes> full rack downstairs lol
<Lord_Maynoth_42> how do I test it
<maxamillion> fluffyashes: wow ... that's rock-tastic
<fluffyashes> sounds like a dang helecoptor when hte fans are on
<maxamillion> i don't doubtit
<maxamillion> doubt it*
<maxamillion> how much you pay in electric bills?
<maxamillion> jeebus ... i couldn't imagine
<fluffyashes> to test your drive you can use SMART or you can use fsck depending on the part-type
<maxamillion> i don't even run this thing 24/7
<Lord_Maynoth_42> yeah google is investing heavily in AI and magnetically contained fusion
<maxamillion> fluffyashes: its ext3 ... i vote fsck :)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> we might just see the rise of skynet
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<maxamillion> jeebus no
<fluffyashes> well we lucked out and got a deal where we pay 86 bucks a month for ALL utilities
<maxamillion> i would personally go slap google
<Lord_Maynoth_42> haha
<Lord_Maynoth_42> maybe the jedi will save us
<maxamillion> fluffyashes: WHAT@#$! ... how'd you pull that off?
<fluffyashes> what our landlord doesnt know is that over the summer we wasted like a billion gallons of water refilling an outdoor pool 10 times
<Lord_Maynoth_42> you guys wanna see something that will blow your mind
<maxamillion> Lord_Maynoth_42: if they can get here in time ... lightspeed isn't _that_ fast
<maxamillion> fluffyashes: lol
<maxamillion> Lord_Maynoth_42: always
<Lord_Maynoth_42> http://youtube.com/watch?v=yXwiB12-gp4
<fluffyashes> he's so freaking rich he doesnt notice
<Lord_Maynoth_42> this is absolutely real
<fluffyashes> hey if skynet takes over at least we know that john connor will save us
<fluffyashes> and claire danes too :P
<fluffyashes> i wouldnt count on the governator
* maxamillion doesn't have flash ... amd64
<maxamillion> and gnash doesn't support youtube just yet
<fluffyashes> STILL
<fluffyashes> omg i had that problem a year ago with my 64 bit install
<fluffyashes> that's the REASON I switched back to x86
<Lord_Maynoth_42> you can watch this guy stop bullets with his hands
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and light an LED light
<Lord_Maynoth_42> the scientists just scratch their heads
<fluffyashes> the intro of this video is killing me
<fluffyashes> you know i think i found a way to get around that 64 bit flash problem in gentoo i dont remember it tho lol i think it was using 32 bit opera
<fluffyashes> so this dynamo jack guy is an anime character in the irl world..... minus the big eyes
<fluffyashes> i know what it is! He's the amino ginji
<fluffyashes> (i can't spell japanese)
<maxamillion> fluffyashes: well they are supposed to release a youtube capable version of gnash by the end of the year ... apparently gnash has been getting alot more attention since adobe screwed with the license and it can't be in the repos anymore
<fluffyashes> i cannot believe adobe absorbed macromedia
<maxamillion> fluffyashes: yeah, you can run 32-bit firefox on amd64 ... i would just rather not
<fluffyashes> this after corel stole jasc
<fluffyashes> its bad enough they had that horrible office suite lol
<maxamillion> fluffyashes: i can, i always say adobe as one of those companies that couldn't be killed so would just slowly start buying out other companies to make themselves larger
<Lord_Maynoth_42> he is jedi... in every sense of the word... George Lucas ripped off the concept of the force from Nei Kung (neigong) and Chi Kung (qigong)
<fluffyashes> qigong jin!
<Lord_Maynoth_42> yes
<fluffyashes> lol why am i such a nerd... lol
<fluffyashes> im in an ubuntu chatroom talking about computer companies, star wars, anime.......
<CnH> and what's wrong with that?
<fluffyashes> wearing a Penny-Arcade shirt lol
<fluffyashes> it makes me uber uber weird
<fluffyashes> it would be normal if i were male
<Lord_Maynoth_42> haha bleach the anime is awesome
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I think naruto is out
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<fluffyashes> well as far as im concerned as soon as its licensed and dubbed in america it looses all of its charm
<maxamillion> fluffyashes: my fiance wears my old "bow before me for i am root" t-shirt ... makes me smile
<fluffyashes> haha lol
<fluffyashes> i get tired of explaining my t-shirtsw
<Lord_Maynoth_42> yeah it would me also
<fluffyashes> esp my Jack Thompson one
<Lord_Maynoth_42> man this celibacy thing is killing me
<Lord_Maynoth_42> LOL
<fluffyashes> WELCOME TO THE CLUB lol
<fluffyashes> the naruto/one peice voices are the absolute worst i have ever heard
<Lord_Maynoth_42> well... I am honestly pursuing the path of nei kung
<fluffyashes> i just quit being a slut
<Lord_Maynoth_42> it deals with the power of nuclear fusion like inside stars.. and gravity like from black holes
<fluffyashes> i just like grew out of it and hit this whole committment stage or something
<Lord_Maynoth_42> yin and yang
<CnH> What was the name of the guy who directed the first to X-Men movies?
<CnH> two
<maxamillion> fluffyashes: naruto is horrible ... actually the only english translated anime's i really liked the voices in were cowboy bebop and samurai champloo and its the same people
<Lord_Maynoth_42> omg bleach is awesome though
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<fluffyashes> bryan singer
<fluffyashes> at least it wasnt uwe boll
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hey max... do you know how to check a disk for errors
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ?
<fluffyashes> fsck
<CnH> yeah, my wife wanted to ask him if he had done the third movie if he would have used all the transvestites
<Lord_Maynoth_42> doh
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I knew that
<fluffyashes> well the animes i have watched FIRST in english are usually ok for me in english
<maxamillion> Lord_Maynoth_42: "sudo fsck /dev/hda1"
<maxamillion> err.. you might not even need sudo ... don't remember
<fluffyashes> like inuyasha is still tolerable cowboy bebop, all gundams, outlaw star, cowboy bebop....etc etc
<fluffyashes> it's dangerous to check a mounted filesystem also
<fluffyashes> it will warn you about that if it is mounted
<Lord_Maynoth_42> i do a sudo unmount /dev/sda1 before that right?
<maxamillion> oooo, LOVE gundam and outlaw star
<fluffyashes> i'm weird cause my favorite gundams are Wing and G....no one likes G....i liked it cause it was different
<fluffyashes> plus some of the gundams were weird as ..... well weird.
<maxamillion> yeah... i only liked Wing
<fluffyashes> seen endless waltz?
<maxamillion> ZOMG it was awesome
<maxamillion> i have it on a bootlegg dvd around here somewhere (i didn't bootlegg it, friend gave it to me .... not that i wouldn't, i'm just too lazy)
<fluffyashes> if you're trying to check sda1 yeah unmount it with that command first
<fluffyashes> haha i bought it when it came out years ago
<Lord_Maynoth_42> haha
<Lord_Maynoth_42> that did it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I had to sudo gparted
<Lord_Maynoth_42> to make it work
<Lord_Maynoth_42> the launcher doesn't give it root permision
<fluffyashes> i used to have a model i built of death sythe but my roommates dog ate it
<fluffyashes> you know you can use gksudo right?
<fluffyashes> \lol
<Lord_Maynoth_42> yeah
<fluffyashes> i have problems not using the gui
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<fluffyashes> even when something is easier in the terminal i use the gui
<fluffyashes> i use cfdisk instead of fdisk
<fluffyashes> gedit over nano (even tho i'm using xfce)
<maxamillion> fluffyashes: i pre-ordered 2 copies of ff7:advent children .... that's stellar but the english voice overs aren't so good because the readers mess up a few of the important lines about the buster sword
<maxamillion> fluffyashes: gvim (vim-gtk package)
<maxamillion> :)
<fluffyashes> ok so i definately got that one off the internets when it came out in japan
<agcrouton> howdy
<Lord_Maynoth_42> do you think there are any females out their that long to become a real jedi...
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I mean its not something you can really put in a singles ad
<fluffyashes> i actually like gedit .... i dunno why... probably because the first linux i used was red hat 7.0
<Lord_Maynoth_42> lol
<Lord_Maynoth_42> single white male seeks female jedi training partner
<fluffyashes> do you want jedi or sith
<fluffyashes> lol
<Lord_Maynoth_42> well actually
<fluffyashes> that red lightsaber is pretty awesome
<Lord_Maynoth_42> more like a grey jedi
<agcrouton> question: is there a vncserver preinstalled with xubuntu, as there is with ubuntu/gnome?
<maxamillion> fluffyashes: lol ... the first linux i used was redhat 7.0 also :)
<fluffyashes> did you see the cartoon network star wars thing?  the female sith there was pretty awesome
<maxamillion> fluffyashes: still have the deluxe workstation boxed set on my bookshelf
<fluffyashes> hahaha i got it from my college my freshman year....
<fluffyashes> considering red hat corporate headquarters are about 2 miles from me
<maxamillion> nice ... i'm a third year college student right now
<maxamillion> cd major
<maxamillion> nice!
<maxamillion> cs major*
<Lord_Maynoth_42> CD?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ahh
<maxamillion> comp sci
<Lord_Maynoth_42> cool
* maxamillion can't type
<fluffyashes> computer engineering here
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I am teaching myself java..
<maxamillion> fluffyashes: cool cool
<Lord_Maynoth_42> via textbooks
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<fluffyashes> unforunately i'm only mediocre at programming and electrical....
<maxamillion> Lord_Maynoth_42: good language to start with ... its relatively safe ;)
<fluffyashes> java is pretty fun i liked it
<fluffyashes> much better than C++ but i was upset i never learned C
<Lord_Maynoth_42> yeah... I like the fact you only have write a program once... and it will run on anything
<maxamillion> fluffyashes: i am aiming to be really good at programming, but its an uphill battle ... i'm in a compiler class right now and its uber hard
<fluffyashes> silly NC State required java instead of C
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I live in warne nc
<Lord_Maynoth_42> lol
<Lord_Maynoth_42> we have a gas station
<fluffyashes> i still write my arrays manually
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and post office
<fluffyashes> warren co?
<maxamillion> fluffyashes: yeah ... java has kinda taken over as the standard ... i prefer C over C++, and on linux for userspace coding or prototyping i like python
<Lord_Maynoth_42> no
<maxamillion> fluffyashes: ooo, no no ... use python ... the list data type will save you alot of typing
<CnH> I work with plsql and pro*c on a vms system
<s|k> heh
<Lord_Maynoth_42> well actually I am over the Ga border by a hair..
<fluffyashes> array.list will too but i'm retarded
<s|k> I haven't updated in two months
<s|k> 200mb
<Lord_Maynoth_42> but warne nc is the closest town
<maxamillion> oh hey .... can we all move to #xubuntu-offtopic?
<s|k> of updates to download
<s|k> heh
<s|k> I thought xubuntu was 'light'
<Lord_Maynoth_42> its like 40 miles to the nearest grocery store
* maxamillion completely forgot he was supposed to be keeping the chan on topic
<Lord_Maynoth_42> lol
<maxamillion> s|k: it is in comparison to ubuntu ;)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> i did
<fluffyashes> well when you want to have a miracle thought on my problem tell me over there lol
<s|k> Im thinking about fluxbox
<fluffyashes> gnome and kde are huge
<s|k> :|
<fluffyashes> E is very very light
<fluffyashes> same with backbox
<fluffyashes> i prefered flux over blackbox tho
<maxamillion> ---> #xubuntu-offtopic please :)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> im there man...
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<maxamillion> Lord_Maynoth_42: no you're not ...
<maxamillion> i'm there
<Lord_Maynoth_42> you sent me to xubuntu-offtopic?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hahah
<fluffyashes> xfce is my favorite over the default ubuntu distros: ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu
<william_> agcrouton: just download one
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<s|k> gorgeous goose
<s|k> is next
<s|k> jk
<s|k> no idea what's next
<s|k> grotesque greasemonkey
<fluffyashes> gutsy gibbon
<s|k> really?
<s|k> heh
<fluffyashes> its scheduled for oct apparently
<s|k> heh
<s|k> the next version of ubuntu is comming out before the next season of bsg
<s|k> :(
<s|k> ohhh I hate the downtime between seasons
<s|k> :(
<SaveTheRbtz> Where can I find "Whats new in Xubuntu 7.04" list?
<atarinox> s|k: plenty of shows to hold you over
<Tmob> xfce's compositing is terribly slow for me.. takes like 1-2 secs to switch windows with an ATI x700
<Tmob> i just upgraded to feist
<Tmob> anyone know how to fix this?
<atarinox> so has anyone tried upgrading to feisty? is it worth waiting awhile til the bugs are sorted?
<ubuntu_> can anyone help me
<ubuntu_> I keep trying to partion a drive using gparted
<ubuntu_> but it tells me it is allready mounted
<shenmue> are there any xfce version 4.4.1 packages for xubuntu now?
<ubuntu_> The following operation could not be applied to disk:
<ubuntu_> Create Primary Partition #1 (fat32, 29.29 GiB) on /dev/sda
<ubuntu_> :c
<Merchelo> any error?
<McMadd> I'm currently upgrading to 7.04. Does anybody know if there are any improvements in accessing Samba shares in this version? Can't find anything in the release notes about it.
<McMadd> For 6.10 I used this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<McMadd> I was hoping it was integrated in the latest release. It lacks accessing password protected shares...
<kma> HALP!
<kma> :)
<kma> I just did a small testing thingie..
<kma> apt-get install debfoster
<kma> apt-get remove debfoster
<kma> that gives debfoster the status of rc (removed, config-files) how do I clean the config files easy?
<Catoptromancy> is there another way to install the upgrade to feisty? Update manager has failed 4 times.
<kma> found it :\
<McMadd> Catoptromancy: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Catoptromancy> appears i needed new update manager
<commonlyUNIQU3> hello all!
<commonlyUNIQU3> just installed 7.04 on an old P3 laptop w/ 128MB of memory (using Gnome)... with so little memory, is it worth it to switch to xfce?
<commonlyUNIQU3> will I notice any better performance?
<kma> hehu.. the required memory for ubuntu is 286mb of memory last time I checked :)
<kma> commonlyUNIQU3: I recommend xfce over gnome anyday :)
<kma> 256 :\
<Merchelo> xfce 4 life
<commonlyUNIQU3> hmmm, it's running fine on 128, just S L O W
<commonlyUNIQU3> lol
<commonlyUNIQU3> I am on the Xubuntu channel after all...
* stibs nods xfce saves the day on old hardware
<kma> I use xfce on modern hardware as well.. I hate wasting resources :)
<Merchelo> give xfce a shot, there's nothing to lose, and even if that runs slow, use fluxbox, and if that runs slow...
<commonlyUNIQU3> I can just run an apt-get install xubuntu-desktop to get all the goodies right?
<commonlyUNIQU3> how about gnome and/or kde apps? do they still work?
* commonlyUNIQU3 sorry for the noob questions
<stibs> I recommend loading the Gnome infrastructure at xfce start though (needs more memory but adds convenience)
<stibs> so all Gnome apps will work
<stibs> especially on a notebook gnome-power-manager is unbeatable
<commonlyUNIQU3> If I already have a (gnome) ubuntu install, can I just apt-get install xubuntu-desktop & try it out
<commonlyUNIQU3> then apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<stibs> I think so ... Slackware/xfce 4.4.1 here
<commonlyUNIQU3> ah, well I'll give it a try anyways
<stibs> (usually ... atm. suse/kde for completing a software test)
<commonlyUNIQU3> well, thanks for the chat
<grazie> commonlyUNIQU3: you can just insall xubuntu-desktop package to everything in xubuntu yes best this toute will not give you the best possible performance
<commonlyUNIQU3> how can I get better performance?
<grazie> commonlyUNIQU3: also removing ubuntu-desktop can be problematic. I'd recommend a clean install of xubuntu if possible
<commonlyUNIQU3> eek!  I just got done with a clean install & troubleshooting the wifi connection!!!
<commonlyUNIQU3> I'd hate to start over...
<Merchelo> or use synaptic package manager to remove, add stuff.
<commonlyUNIQU3> if gnome/ubuntu has a 256mb requirement, what is xfce/xubuntu?
<grazie> commonlyUNIQU3: ok. just add the xubuntu-desktop then...but it will not be quite a good as a clean install. oncey your happy with xubuntu (I sure you will be) you look at clean install later
<commonlyUNIQU3> ^ as long as everything works
* commonlyUNIQU3 crosses fingers...
<grazie> commonlyUNIQU3: minimum is supposed to be 64mb, but for half decent performance you need 128mb
<commonlyUNIQU3> which is what this old betsy has
<commonlyUNIQU3> 61.9MB of archives being downloaded now1
<commonlyUNIQU3> !
<commonlyUNIQU3> stibs: what's this "Gnome Infrastructure" you recommend loading at startup?
<commonlyUNIQU3> is it installed with xubuntu-desktop?
<stibs> gnome-volume-manager, gnome-power-manager, gnome-system-tools and dependencies
<stibs> no, I think it's not installed by default from the xubuntu CD
<stibs> but if you already have a working Gome install, you already have it
<commonlyUNIQU3> stibs: k, thanks
<commonlyUNIQU3> stibs: I'll check 'em out...
<stibs> in xfce control center you can configurae in Startup that it loads the Gnome environment
<commonlyUNIQU3> the laptop is apt-getting some xfce goodness (which will take a while), and I'm tired so I'm off!
<commonlyUNIQU3> thanks all for the help...
<commonlyUNIQU3> I've been using linux for a year solid now (mostly all gnome - didn't like kde at all), this will be my first venture into the xfce enviro - wish me luck!
<commonlyUNIQU3> cheers
<stibs> grazie: UK?
<grazie> stibs: yeah. you too?
<stibs> nah, Germany =)
<stibs> one of those humor-less dudes ... lol
<Merchelo> germans can be funny too,
<grazie> that corrects incorrect English spelling :)
<stibs> hehe
* stibs = walking tpyo
<_aussieman> my vlc only opens in some widget thing mode and i cant configure it back to the normal skin i haave removed it and reinstalled but it sil comes back in the horrible widget and sheel mode which doesnt work properly - any ieas?
<stibs> rm -rf .vlc
<_aussieman> thanks
<_aussieman> yippee stibs thanks mate
* stibs grins
* _aussieman sends present to stibs   http://www.torrentportal.com/details/1052330/Paris-Roubaix-2007-3.avi.torrent.html
<grazie> _aussieman: that's a very big present :)
<stibs> hehe ... I'm on 768 K dsl ... no go while fetching xubuntu ;)
<stibs> but thx anyway =)
<Merchelo> what is it?
<stibs> looks like a concert video
<grazie> Paris - Roubaix...one the great cycling races
<Merchelo> oh, so it's not porn.
* stibs chuckles
<grazie> afraid not....could be a good code name though
<_aussieman> grazie, correct won by my mate stuart o'grady
<grazie> _aussieman: your mate! I'm honoured
<stibs> hmmm, let's see how xubuntu performs on the old box (Athlon 1100 XP/ 512 MB) compared to Slack/XFCE
<grazie>  stibs what's slack/xfce like? I thought slack liked to stick with kde
<stibs> grazie: http://saxenos.de
<stibs> Patrick includes KDE and XFCE and I made my own distro =)
<stibs> but I'm thinking about switching the base to Ubuntu (though I don't like it too well personally) ... it's accepted far more than slack
<shenmue> stibs: xubuntu 7.04 installed OK?
<grazie> stibs: I've never tried slack because of the lack of a package manager and I thought kde was pretty well tied to the distro. However, I'm having too many kernel lockups and resets so I'm looking at trying other good stable kernels
<stibs> not yet, installer runs from a usb 1.1 connected drive, so it's very slow
<stibs> grazie: Slackware has different package managers (graphical with dependency tracking), best ist slapt-get/gslapt ... I use the Netpkg tool from Zenwalk
<stibs> but I'd wait until Slack 12 is out, won't take long, you'll get Xorg 7.2 then
<stibs> there are no decent xorg 7.2 packages for Slack yet
<stibs> (another reason to try xubuntu ;)
<grazie> stibs: really want to get a stable kernel on my x86 box asap without having to build my own from vanilla sources
<stibs> hmmm, test SaxenOS in a VM if it's stable enough for you (2.6.18.6)
<shenmue> stibs: slapt-get is just like apt-get in Debian/Ubuntu?
<stibs> right, syntax: slapt-get --install package
<stibs> the two dashes are required in slack
<Unspeaking> Hey, I was wondering if someone could help me with a problem I'm having with installing Ubuntu
<stibs> http://software.jaos.org is slapt-get homepage
<grazie> stibs: think there must be something problematic with my x86 boxes hardware...not figured out what it is though
<grazie> stibs: so SaxenOS is your work?
<stibs> hmmm ... could happen, I have a user who posts a problem daily ... lol
<stibs> yep grazie
<grazie> stibs: well done....I'm just downloading know
<stibs> =)
<Unspeaking> When I boot up to the Ubuntu dashboard, I click " Install/start Ubuntu ". It then loads up the kernal and then my PC restarts. I've tried every option on the disc, and still it happens. This has happened with both version 6.06 and 7.04 - Any suggestions?
<TommyTom> hi having a problem installing xbuntu 7.06 to a raid array. get error formating my ext3 and mounting to /
<grazie> Unspeaking: how much ram?
<Unspeaking> 512
<TheSheep> Unspeaking: did you try to press f6 and add acpi=off noapic nolapic, etc. to the boot parameters?
<Unspeaking> No sir. I would consider myself quite Linux illiterate, to say the least I have had some experience with Mandriva, but only briefly
<TheSheep> Unspeaking: if you press f1, then there is some help on some options that might possibly work -- unfortunately, it's mostly trial and error
<TheSheep> Unspeaking: also, checking the cd fro defects might save yuo some time
<TheSheep> for
<Unspeaking> I've tried that too, and it restarts my computer.
<TheSheep> fun
<Unspeaking> The only option that works, is the boot to hard disc ( I think is the name ) and it boots up my current OS
<TheSheep> Unspeaking: well, then try that f6 thing
<Unspeaking> I'll go give it a try and check out the options
<Unspeaking> As to what Sheep said, is there anything else I need to do
<Unspeaking> Press f6 > type in " acpi=off noapic nolapic "
<Unspeaking> Is there anything else from there?
<stibs> maybe (if you have a buggy bios) add irqpoll
<stibs> hahaha ... xubuntu install froze at 50%
<stibs> I guess I'll have to do the same like you
<TheSheep> stibs: on 'updating anthy'?
<TheSheep> stibs: or on kernel installing?
<TheSheep> stibs: alternate or live? how much ram?
<stibs> live on buggy old hardware TheSheep
<stibs> while installing
<stibs> 512 MB
<stibs> the box freezes from time to time processing large files like squashed images, I know this quite well. at second or third try it usually works =)
<stibs> it's either the usb or the ram chips that are broken
* grazie has seen the same kind of freezing on his x86 box
<stibs> lunch
<grazie> a bit offtopic but i'm sure someone on the channel will know. I want to add an arrow to point to a place on a map image. What 's the easiet way using gimp or another  application?
<NearTotalN00b> Hello!
<NearTotalN00b> Perhaps I should change my handle...
<NearTotalN00b> Anyway, I've had some upgrade problems.
<NearTotalN00b> I've upgraded from 6.10 (Edgy) to 7.04 (Feisty), and it's not gone smoothly.
<Cygnet> ruh roh
<Cygnet> what happened?
<NearTotalN00b> Well, the Xfce environment keeps crashing.
<NearTotalN00b> So I did an apt-get to install Gnome, for the time being.
<Cygnet> what prompts the crashes? can you tell?
<NearTotalN00b> Well, I set up a new user account, and it crashed when I tried to open a terminal window :-(
<NearTotalN00b> I'm not sure if that's the only thing that crashes it, but it seemed the X server crashed (from its logs).
<NearTotalN00b> It ends with the following:-
<NearTotalN00b> Backtrace:
<NearTotalN00b> 0: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(xf86SigHandler+0x81) [0x80c5d91] 
<NearTotalN00b> 1: [0xffffe420] 
<NearTotalN00b> 2: /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so [0xb7a05fbd] 
<NearTotalN00b> 3: /usr/X11R6/bin/X [0x8109799] 
<NearTotalN00b> 4: /usr/X11R6/bin/X [0x815fea7] 
<NearTotalN00b> 5: /usr/X11R6/bin/X [0x815b0f0] 
<NearTotalN00b> 6: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(ValidateGC+0x25) [0x809a135] 
<NearTotalN00b> 7: /usr/X11R6/bin/X [0x816067c] 
<NearTotalN00b> 8: /usr/X11R6/bin/X [0x8160aaf] 
<NearTotalN00b> 9: /usr/X11R6/bin/X [0x815c211] 
<NearTotalN00b> 10: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(compPaintWindowBackground+0x6d) [0x80f614d] 
<NearTotalN00b> 11: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(miWindowExposures+0xfa) [0x8111a1a] 
<NearTotalN00b> 12: /usr/X11R6/bin/X [0x80daf7c] 
<NearTotalN00b> 13: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(miHandleValidateExposures+0x78) [0x8129388] 
<NearTotalN00b> 14: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(MapWindow+0x3aa) [0x8078fda] 
<NearTotalN00b> 15: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(ProcMapWindow+0x59) [0x808bf69] 
<NearTotalN00b> 16: /usr/X11R6/bin/X [0x8142531] 
<NearTotalN00b> 17: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(Dispatch+0x19f) [0x808c61f] 
<NearTotalN00b> 18: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(main+0x495) [0x8074785] 
<NearTotalN00b> 19: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xdc) [0xb7d82ebc] 
<NearTotalN00b> 20: /usr/X11R6/bin/X(FontFileCompleteXLFD+0x1e1) [0x8073ab1] 
<stibs> grazie: In gimp open the base image, add a new layer, copy the arrow from an icon set to this layer and save the image again
<NearTotalN00b> Fatal server error:
<NearTotalN00b> Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
<NearTotalN00b> (That's from /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old)
<grazie> stibs: that sounds great...thanks
<NearTotalN00b> (Oh, hang on, was that rude of me?  Pasting a big chunk of stuff like that?  Sorry if it was.  I'm a near total newbie when it comes to IRC.)
<grazie> !paste | NearTotalN00b
<ubotu> NearTotalN00b: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NearTotalN00b> Thanks, ubotu.  And sorry again, everyone, for my n00biness.
<NearTotalN00b> I pasted it here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16529/ (Did I get that right?)
<Cygnet> looks like it, noob
<NearTotalN00b> :-)
<NearTotalN00b> I'm wondering if anyone else has had problems with X crashing in Xubuntu after upgrading to 7.04.  Or if it's just something with my system.
<Cygnet> I haven't upgraded yet
<NearTotalN00b> I got excited, and upgraded, all too impatiently.
<Cygnet> at least it's not anywhere near as broken as it could be
<NearTotalN00b> :-)
<NearTotalN00b> There was (is) another problem.  The mouse didn't work.  Choosing an older kernel from GRUB's boot menu resulted in the mouse working again.
<NearTotalN00b> (3-button, PS/2 mouse.  A real IBM one, from an old RS/6000.)
* stibs recommends a fresh install instead of an upgrade
<NearTotalN00b> Yes, perhaps I'll try that, stibs.
<NearTotalN00b> Think I'll start downloading a suitable CD image...
<NearTotalN00b> Oh, and I never got USB working in 6.10.  But I think I should leave that until I've got 7.04 working.
<NearTotalN00b> Am I right in thinking that I still need the alternate CD for LVM?
<NearTotalN00b> Anyway, thanks for your suggestions, and for teaching me about the paste bin :-)
<ubd> hello what should i write in fstab to mount ext3?  hda6 is mounted /home can i mount hdc1 to /home/hdc ?
<Naughtyboy> NearTotalN00b, I've installed xubuntu a couple of times on different comps inte last month or so....I have also trie uppgrading...and in 50% of times the uppgrade failed in some ways...but the fresh install always worked..
<Naughtyboy> FFS...he left..
<Naughtyboy> ;=))
<Cygnet> how're the servers doing?
<Cygnet> has the traffic let up?
<Naughtyboy> udb I would install gparted...partiton and format the disk with it...and then mount it in /media
<ceil420> i upgraded from Edgy to Feisty fine
<ceil420> :o
* McMadd just did a problemfree upgrade on his old trusty Vaio
<ubd> why would i format and partition a ok disk!!
* ceil420 's on a dell :x with a lot of Intel integrated hardware
<ceil420> only things not intel on this box are ethernet card and video :x
<Naughtyboy> ubd, : Ok..I missunderstod...I thought it wasn't formated.
<ubd> :)
<Naughtyboy> udb this is how my fstb looks on one of my storage hdd "/dev/sdc5 /media/STORAGE2 ext3 defaults,noatime,data=writeback 0 2"
<ubd> allright thank you very much !
<Naughtyboy> noatime,data=writeback is tweakage...it might no work well for you....do it at your own risk..
<carras> hi, where can i download the md5sums ?
<grazie> carras: should be on the same page as the iso
<carras> it isn't
<carras> the bittorrent's hash should be right, shouldn't it ?
<Cygnet> carras, should be on this page, but it's taking a long time to load for me: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/
<carras> i'll lock
<carras> yes, they are, thanks
<hyper__ch> does this site work for anyone? http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/
<Cygnet> holy netsplit, batman!
<Cygnet> hyper, it didn't load for me
<hyper__ch> Cygnet: thx... :)
<hyper__ch> ls
<hyper__ch> ls -al
<hyper__ch> cd /var
<hyper__ch> ups :)
<stibs> hmmmm ... why did they include OOo writer AND Abiword in the fresh xubuntu???
* stibs wonders
<kma> stibs: huh?
<shenmue> stibs: i  personally don't like abiword
<stibs> kma: Just downloaded and installed xubuntu 7.04 and find abiword and OOo writer in the office menu
<kma> stibs: strange
<stibs> shenmue: yes, that's fine, but why bloat the distro?
<stibs> lol
<kma> stibs: I don't have that one install
<kma> *installed
<stibs> looks good =)
<stibs> nice theme and wallpaper update
<stibs> need to play more with it though
* kma is trying to solve his flash problem
* stibs recommends an arrester
<shenmue> stibs: i don't know, i think only include (just like Ubuntu/Kubuntu) OOo should be OK
<kma> stibs: wtf?
<stibs> my translator tells me a lightning rod or arrester ... lol ... lightning in german is the same as flash ... sry
<stibs> hehe
<stibs> off to weekend
<stibs> bye
<kma> wtf
<shawn34> torrent file wont download from the xubuntu site, anything wrong with the site?
<shawn34> i need the alternate cd version
<Naughtyboy> try the direct link then..
<shawn34> it actually just started, strange, took like 7 minutes to start downloading the torrent file
<shawn34> its working now though thanks
<shawn34> ;)
<shawn34> believe it or not, i got my girlfriends mom to let me install linux on her laptop lol
<Naughtyboy> hehe..nice
<Naughtyboy> unusal
<shawn34> but normal cd  wont load the installer, well, the live cd wont load the desktop to install
<shawn34> so im trying to dl the alternate cd
<shawn34> Naughtyboy, unless there is a way to install directly from normal cd without loading the desktop
<shawn34> Naughtyboy, you know if thats possible?
<Naughtyboy> I always use the "alternate" ....and do a "text mode" install.....
<Naughtyboy> that way it wont load the "live desktop" ore something---
<shawn34> yea
<shawn34> k, thanks
<Naughtyboy> np..
<Toshibi> Good Morning!
<Toshibi> I'm having a hard time getting Xubuntu installed....it refuses to format my drives
<Toshibi> Is there anyone here that could give me a hand?
<Toshibi> Anyone?
<MaximusBrood> Hello.
<Toshibi> Hi
<MaximusBrood> I'm trying to forward a port for uTorrent. This is TCP 38806. I already tried a few times using iptables, but it never worked. Could someone please guide me through it or redirect me to a good guide?
<Toshibi> What sort of router do you have?
<MaximusBrood> The connection is set up like this: DSL (ppp0) -> Xubuntu Server -> Other computer
<Toshibi> oh
<MaximusBrood> All IPs are static.
<kma> btw, for c/c++ development, what do you guys use?
<kma> ide/debugger/editor/buildsystem/scm
<TheSheep> kma: vim, make, gdb, indent, ctags, cproto
<TheSheep> kma: what's scm?
<kma> TheSheep: source control management
<kma> TheSheep: cvs, svn, git, Mg etc
<TheSheep> ah, tar :D
<kma> :D
<kma> okey :)
<TheSheep> hey, it works :)
<kma> :) can be abit harder if you are more then one on a project :) but hey.. it works :)
<TheSheep> yes, but I rarely have multiperson projects
<TheSheep> I guess I'll have to move to svn sooner or later
<kma> :)
<kma> I'm looking for a good solution for my development :\
<michaelp1> i've just installed xubuntu, the sound is not working, the keyboard shift key is not working, is it driver problem/ how do i fix it/
<TheSheep> michaelp1: what keyboard layout do you use?
<kma> I used scite + own project management tools + own written build system.. I'm looking to replace scite + my own project management tools
<TheSheep> kma: I'm basically addicted to vim, but that might be not what you're looking for
<kma> TheSheep: yeah.. either you love or hate vim.. I hate it :)
<TheSheep> kma: scratchpad is a very simple and fast editor
<kma> TheSheep: I think the whole thing is stupid.. but.. maybe it's because vim and my brain isn't compatible :)
<TheSheep> kma: not necessary to your liking, of course
<kma> i've looked abit on scratchpad
<TheSheep> kma: vi has one huge advantage: available on most every system :)
<kma> TheSheep: yeah :) i've looked a bit at geany.. I think I will try it
<TheSheep> kma: scribes is similar, but also has code snippets, autocompletion, parens closing, etc.
<TheSheep> kma: similar to scratchpad, I mean, but much slower
<kma> TheSheep: what I need is good ways to jump between files and in code
<Naughtyboy> can any1 recommend me lightweight apps for viewing pdf and exel files..,,,
<kma> Naughtyboy: pdf viewer comes with xubuntu
<TheSheep> Naughtyboy: for pdf you can use epdfview, xpdf, evince-gtk
<TheSheep> Naughtyboy: the latter comes with xubuntu
<Naughtyboy> well....I did a CLI install and then added everything manually..to get my system slimlined...s I have to add them my self..
<TheSheep> kma: ctags+vim :)
<kma> TheSheep: yeah.. but then I can't edit code :D
<kma> TheSheep: http://geany.uvena.de/images/geany_main.png
<TheSheep> Naughtyboy: as for excel files, I don't know of any lightweight app that does it
<kma> could be something.. but.. no debugger :\
<Naughtyboy> there is gnumeric..
<TheSheep> Naughtyboy: openoffice can open excel files, but it's not lightweight
<TheSheep> Naughtyboy: gnumeric opens excel?
<Naughtyboy> TheSheep, : yeah..I'd like to stay away from Oo..
<TheSheep> kma: debuggers are separate in the linux world
<Naughtyboy> TheSheep, .yeah according to synaptics description..
<kma> TheSheep: yeah.. and I've havn't found a good one
<TheSheep> Naughtyboy: that's good -- gnumeric is also installed in xubuntu by default, I think
<TheSheep> kma: just don't include bugs in your code ;)
<kma> TheSheep: I don't.. others do :D
<Naughtyboy> TheSheep, yeah I know...but as I said....I did a CLI install and then added everything manually..to get my system slimlined...s I have to add them my self..
<Naughtyboy> but I'm gonan go with ghumeric and some oft the pdf viewrs u recomended me...atleast for now
<TheSheep> Naughtyboy: yes, I meant it as a recommendation ;)
<Naughtyboy> TheSheep, : yeah...thnx a bunch
<kma> TheSheep: btw. I made a very nice script to ubuntu today :)
<Prodoc> good afternoon
<kma> TheSheep: how many times have this happend.. you want to try some applications.. you get them.. and then you have to clean up afterwards?
<Prodoc> upgrading to 7.04 isn't going as smoothly as I would like to :-( I get terminal screens in the update manager with questions but the text is only displayed partially, not to mention the lack of buttons being displayed
<tactus> Prodoc: Do you have anything similar issues like this: http://bildr.no/view/57743 ?
* Merchelo begins the upgrade
<Naughtyboy> kma, : sound interesting......
<Prodoc> nope, not at all, the upgrade is at the 'Fetching and installing the upgrades' stage
<kma> Naughtyboy: checkpoint snap ~/before.snap
<tactus> Did a fresh install over the beta with ubuntu alternate and did a xubuntu-desktop package installation, not sure what to do about it.
<kma> Naughtyboy: then apt-get some.. install some packages.. test some stuff out.. perhaps compile a program
<kma> Naughtyboy: then
<kma> Naughtyboy: "checkpoint diff ~/before.snap" to see what have happend
<TheSheep> Prodoc: this is a workaround only, but if you install 'zenity', you will have these messages displayed as normal dialogues -- windows with buttons and all
<kma> Naughtyboy: "checkpoint revert ~/before.snap" to remove all packages that was installed
<TheSheep> tactus: seems like you have some icon themes missing
<Prodoc> TheSheep, but I'm already half way through the upgrade which I can't cancel
<kma> Naughtyboy: I use it when I have to compile some program from the net that requires a load of -dev packages
<Prodoc> first it was about libssl, which for some strange reason continued when I pressed the middle mouse button by accident. Now I get an postgresql message but I can't continue anymore
<tactus> TheSheep, yeah, looks like it. Other gtk apps are affected aswell.
<TheSheep> Prodoc: they probably ask whether to overwrite existing config files
<Naughtyboy> kma, : OK...sounds very nice....I hate when the system gets bloated with left overs...and orphans..et.c
<kma> yeah
<TheSheep> tactus: try changing the icon theme
<kma> Naughtyboy: same here.. thats why I wrote the script for my new install
<kma> Naughtyboy: the first thing I did was to do a snapshot :)
<Naughtyboy> kma, : you got this automated soehow..or is it a script you have to run manually..
<tactus> TheSheep, I've tried. Also creating a new user with fresh settings didn't help. Strange.
<kma> Naughtyboy: I run i manually
<Prodoc> TheSheep: this is the only text I see: 'Obsolete major version 8.1' 'and/or client package installed. Please install t' 'automatically create a default cluster 8.2/main. If you want to upgrade' 'T'
<kma> Naughtyboy: i = it
<kma> Naughtyboy: could be automated tho
<Prodoc> no way to continue
<Naughtyboy> ok...very nice...running it manually sounds even better.....you're in control of it..
<kma> yeah
<kma> Naughtyboy: used it when I wanted Transmission 0.7.. just snapshot.. get packages.. build.. and then revert
<kma> perhaps should make a cron job of it to snapshot everyday :)
<Naughtyboy> ;=)
<roy913> Dear All, I have a question
<roy913> during the boot up how to see the boot up details
<TheSheep> roy913: alt+f1
<roy913> thanks!!
<Merchelo> i think my upgrade just went backwards
<Merchelo> nope, there it goes.
<limbert65> I've been running 7.04 for the last few weeks, doing periodic dist-upgrades.  Now that it's officially release, do I need to do anything else?  Change anything in sources?
<Prodoc> I managed to get through the upgrade to 7.04 and he's now at 'Cleaning up' stage. I am presented with a list of now unsupported application which are going to suggested for removal. Under the apps is postgresql 8.1 and it doesn't appear that 8.2 is installed already. What is the recommended upgrade path? Let it be removed and install 8.2 afterwards or prevent 8.1 from being uninstalled at...
<Prodoc> ...this stage?
<Prodoc> if I let it remove 8.1, will the db run again without trouble if I install 8.2 afterwards?
<maxamillion> limbert65: no, it should be running the stable version now
<maxamillion>  there shouldn't be anything extra to do
<limbert65> Thanks!  Running great.
<amsmith42hs> Does Synaptic have an autoupdate feature like Adept?
<thongrim> ehm, hi there
<maxamillion> amsmith42hs: i believe so
<Will^Draven> ok, so i just finished my upgrade, and then being the adventuresome little bugger i am, i enabled the nvidia legacy driver in the restricted drivers manager, and it b0rked my x server, any ideas on how to disable it from a terminal?
<thongrim> can anyone help me?
<maxamillion> Will^Draven: "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and then where is says "
<thongrim> i have a problem with the installation
<maxamillion> Will^Draven: where is says Server:  "nvidia" .. chance "nvidia" to "nv"
<maxamillion> thongrim: shhot
<maxamillion> shoot*
<amsmith42hs> thongrim: We need to know the problem before we can answer your first question. :P
<thongrim> ok
<thongrim> then
<thongrim> I have a very old hardware
<rici> maxamillion: does the nvidia driver not work for 7.04 or do you just have to reinstall it?
<thongrim> k6 450 Mhz processor
<thongrim> with 64Mb ram
<thongrim> 6 GB hd
<thongrim> I'd like to install xubuntu feisty
<maxamillion> rici: it worked for me via just doing "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<rici> ok
<thongrim> It's almost a week i try upgrading to edgy from dapper
<maxamillion> thongrim: you will need the alternate installation image
<thongrim> yep, i downloaded it
<maxamillion> thongrim: oh .. ok
<Merchelo> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<thongrim> then i solve a problem with network installation
<maxamillion> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<thongrim> but sadly
<Merchelo> anyone know of any problems with vista and ubuntu?
<maxamillion> Merchelo: yeah ... many
<thongrim> when the prompt was on installing software, then the installer was unable to complete the process
<thongrim> what can I do in order to make xubuntu working?
<maxamillion> Merchelo: vista likes to take over the hard drive and not allow ubuntu to boot
<Merchelo> cool thanks
<maxamillion> thongrim: where did it stop?
<maxamillion> Merchelo: no problem
<thongrim> about 6%
<thongrim> after installing something like xresprobe
<Will^Draven> maxamillion: thanks, it was actually Driver: "nvidia" not Server:, but close enough ;-) fixt now.
<maxamillion> Will^Draven: ah, sorry ... i just said it from memory
* maxamillion has a horrible memory
<maxamillion> man pages are a good friend of mine
<maxamillion> thongrim: that's strange ... the only errors i have heard of generally come at 85%
<thongrim> eh eh :-P
<Will^Draven> and theres my xubuntu box now now
<thongrim> what can I do?
* Will^Draven pop[s back over
<maxamillion> Will_Draven: awesome :)
<amsmith42hs> I installed 6.10 onto a 400Mhz PII with 256MB without any trouble.
<amsmith42hs> thongrim: Could it be a hard drive problem?
<thongrim> no, because I have installed succesfully Xubuntu dapper about 6 times in the past 3 deys, and also formatted it because of upgrading to edgy problems
<thongrim> any ideas
<thongrim> ?
<maxamillion> thongrim: yeah .... dapper had alot less problems on older hardware because after dapper the ubuntu-base configuration got heavier on system resources and our core devs have been trying their hardest to keep it compatible for installation ... you might just have to upgrade from dapper to edgy and then edgy to feisty (which does work, i have upgraded a machine from breezy to dapper, then dapper to edgy, and edgy to feisty just to see if it would work)
<joycetick> hey, I just booted xubuntu 7.04 from the cd and the menu bars arn't there ie the applications, task list, workspace manager etc are missing. Is it supposed to be like that?
<Prodoc> you people still interested in upgrade glitches?
<thongrim> and how I upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<thongrim> ehm, sorry, do u think desktop install wouldn't work at all?
<Tuba_> Does anyone happen to have a direct link to the 7.04 i386 torrent - I've got a multi-gigabit connection doing absolutely nothing here...
<thongrim> could it be a swapon /dev/hda1 problem?
<Tuba_> And it's not like torrnt.ubuntu.com is particularly happy.
<joycetick> sorry Tuba, i got the torrent file from torrent.ubuntu.com thismorning, i dont think it's anywhere else
<Tuba_> What about the directory structure?
<Merchelo> !gibbon
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule
<maxamillion> joycetick: alt+f2 and execute the command "xfce4-panel &"
<joycetick> maxamillion: ah thanks, much better :)
<maxamillion> joycetick: np
<Tuba_> Trying to fetch the torrent now :-)
<maxamillion> joycetick: i had that problem the other day ... apparently it just has something to do with the exec_xfce_session script or something
<thongrim> maxamillion: any ideas?
<Prodoc> after the upgrade to 7.04 icons like Trash where displayed on the desktop while they weren't enabled in the desktop settings. Even after enabling them I'm unable to remove the icons. How can I get rid of them?
<maxamillion> Prodoc: right click and remove each one individually
<Prodoc> I don't get an option to remove them and Del doesn't work either
* grazie damn kernel just reset on me again.....rhubarb rhubarb rhubarb
<maxamillion> Prodoc: that's strange ...
<Prodoc> indeed
<roy913> my 6.10 with a 366Mhz PII with 196MB still not bad
<maxamillion> i have too run .... i have an exam in 10 minutes
<maxamillion> bbl
<grazie> maxamillion: best of luck
<max_at_class> grazie: thankies
<Prodoc> anyone know of a different way to get rid of them? at least some or to make the desktop settings option work again
* max_at_class is now away: going to dominate an exam ... see you when i'm done owning
<Howdy125> Did you try enabling them then logout and back in .. disable them then logout and back in Prodoc
<Prodoc> did try the first one, I'll try the second one
<grazie> Prodoc: Feisty adds a few desktop icons by default. They can be removed by tweaking you xfce config, but the exact details I do not yet know...
<amsmith42hs> I take it a reboot is required after "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"...?
<Prodoc> ok, they are gone now, let's see if I can get them back again
<grazie> amsmith42hs: not usually, no
<amsmith42hs> Cool.
<grazie> amsmith42hs: actually yes
<amsmith42hs> LOL
<grazie> amsmith42hs: you'll certainly have a kernel upgrade which needs a reboot....sorry!
<thongrim> anyone knows if the dapper->edgy upgrade works and how to successfully update?
<Prodoc> adding them work as well but it alwasy requires a re-login
<Prodoc> is that by design or a bug?
<Howdy125> Beats me .. Prodoc :)
<amsmith42hs> :P
<amsmith42hs> See you soon!
* Prodoc likes to new boot and shutdown screen, much better than an empty black screen
<chino> does xubuntu add xdm or something ?
<grazie> Prodoc: I'm joining in half way through so I may not be following your drift, but most xfce settings are cached...
<TheSheep> chino: xubuntu uses gdm
<chino> i installed xubuntu on top of kubuntu can i just keep using kdm ?
<TheSheep> chino: yes
<chino> does it give me the option to pick kde or xfce at boot ?
<TheSheep> chino: just run 'sudo update-alternatives'
<thongrim> :-) it seems not
<TheSheep> chino: and it will ask you what sfotware to use for certain things, including the xdm/gdm/kdm choice
<TheSheep> chino: --all
<Prodoc> grazie: the problem is that changing the icons to display on the desktop in the desktop settings don't have an immediate effect, in order to get them applied you'll have to re-login
<Prodoc> which could be considered a bug if you don't know this
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: where can I download the xubuntu torrent files?
<hyper_ch> tracker I mean :)
<thongrim> ok, thank you bye
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: what do you mean?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: where are links to the xubuntu torrent tracker files?
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: I only get timed-out here -> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/
<asmith42a> That was odd. I couldn't quit via the app menu or the panel button.
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: well, the servers are a little hemmered :)
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: :(
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: how do I know that I already have the stable release?
<hyper_ch> I haven't gotten any updates for the last 4-5 days
<grazie> Prodoc: yeah, that's because the desktop caching
<Prodoc> aha
<chino> jesus does this thing ask enough questions
<TheSheep> chino: see how many decissions the developers made for you? :)
<chino> how many vim questions
<chino> i want vim.full for all!
<TheSheep> chino: the interface is not very nice
<chino> it never asked me about gdm or kdm
<joycetick> *sigh* my laptops wireless isn't connecting to the network :(. Its original built in wifi card died and i now using a PCMCIA wifi card that i haven't used in xubuntu yet (works fine in xp). Any suggestions for what i should check? (note: im running 7.04 off the cd for the moment until i know wifi works)
<TheSheep> chino: do you have both installed?
<chino> YES
<chino> sorry stupid vnc
<TheSheep> chino: you can also install and run sysv-rc-conf and just disable gdm and enable kdm
<chino> thanks
<hyper_ch> anyone knows a mirror where to download feisty from?
<asmith42a> Ah, if you go into the Synaptic Package Manager and find the Repositories settings, you can set it to update daily, like Adept in Kubuntu.
<Howdy125> hyper_ch, I just got ubuntu from the link at distrowatch in about 20 min. .. xubuntu is listed there now also.
<hyper_ch> cool
<hyper_ch> desktop and alternate?
<hyper_ch> cdimages is finally working :) they have torrents
<Howdy125> hyper_ch, I just see desktop there.
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: maybe you can add this to the channel topic also:  http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/
<hyper_ch> TheSheep: this is at least working right now
<Merchelo> bah, i keep getting xorg.conf errors after the fiesty upgrade
<grazie> Merchelo: if you post the details someone may be able to help out
<hyper_ch> how comes the desktop cd is smaller than the alternate?
<Merchelo> fglrx: No matching devide section for insatnce(BusID PCI:1:0:1) found  then fatal server error, no screens found
<grazie> hyper_ch: not sure...but I think it's due to the way packages are stored and the number of them is different
<hyper_ch> oh ok
<grazie> hyper_ch: you can upgrade from the alternate but not the desktop
<hyper_ch> grazie: I just thought because of the live thing enabled there will be more on the desktop cd :)
<Merchelo> bah, i don't know what's wrong
<grazie> hyper_ch: yeah, but the squashfs thing saves loads of space too :)
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> running now ubuntu desktop in vmware :)
<hyper_ch> well, trying to :)
<cga> hi all , is it possible to use Tracker and TrackerFS in xubuntu?
<grazie> Merchelo: you tried reconfig with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<bravelion> hi
<bravelion> i am currently on xubuntu dapper. how do i upgrade to this 7.04?
<Merchelo> update-manager -c
<thongrim> it's safe from dapper doing that???
<Araiwa> hi, i need some help. i just install xubuntu 7.04, but it fails to boot up. i got error /bin/sh: can't access tty
<braveheartlion> hello
<braveheartlion> how do i upgrade from my current xubuntu dapper to xubuntu 7.04?
<hyper_ch> braveheartlion: can you run  "update-manager -c" from shell?
<braveheartlion> hyper_ch: yes, it popped up a gui software updates program
<braveheartlion> Introspect error: The name org.freedesktop.UpdateManager was not provided by any .service files
<braveheartlion> no listening object (The name org.freedesktop.UpdateManager was not provided by any .service files)
<braveheartlion> but it gave the error above
<hyper_ch> does it a new version is available?
<hyper_ch> does it  --> does it say ...
<cga> hyper_ch, 6.10
<cga> i'm still on dapper
<braveheartlion> hyper_ch: yes, it does
<hyper_ch> braveheartlion: does it say 7.04?
<braveheartlion> hyper_ch: yes, it does
<braveheartlion> should i upgrade the recommended updates, first? or should i upgrade to 7.04 first?
<hyper_ch> well, then you can be brave and have a go... I've never done it...
<braveheartlion> Authentication failed
<hyper_ch> braveheartlion: whatever you do, be sure to have some bootable cd around :) just in case
<grazie> braveheartlion: you must update BEFORE upgrade
<braveheartlion> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<hyper_ch> braveheartlion: yeah, the networks are still pushed hard
<braveheartlion> grazie: ok. i'm getting the updates first
<braveheartlion> wow, guys. this is a lot easier than how I upgraded the last time--- editing a sources.list file, etc.
<hyper_ch> braveheartlion: editing the sources.list isn't difficult either... do you think it's difficult?
<grazie> braveheartlion: I'm not entirely whether upgrading dapper > feisty with update manager is safe, but the app has had many improvements
<godless> How long does the server crush usually last after a new version is released?
<braveheartlion> hyper_ch: well, i'd rather use something like update-manager than editing a text file
<grazie> entirely sure*
<hyper_ch> godless: don't know...
<hyper_ch> braveheartlion: but with editing text files you know what you do and can undo it if necessary :)
<godless> I dont remember this much traffic around edgy but maybe I just wasnt paying attention.
<grazie> godless: the server load wasn't bad at all earlier today....it's only when usa comes online that things go slow :)
<hyper_ch> <-- has not upgraded a system yet except from herd5 --> beta --> stable
<hyper_ch> yeah, the us should be banned from the inet ^^
<grazie> no usa no net
<Lord_Maynoth_42> wow I finally got xubuntu installed
<hyper_ch> grazie: we just need some other root servers
<Lord_Maynoth_42> other than the bug with the installer that keeps remounting partitions every 5 seconds so it locks it making impossible to install    It is awesome
<Lord_Maynoth_42> man it screams.... very very fast
<Lord_Maynoth_42> can anyone here help me
<Lord_Maynoth_42> should I install the latest at linux driver because my resolutions are limited to 800x600
<Lord_Maynoth_42> or is this just a xorg problem
<hyper_ch> Lord_Maynoth_42: did you check the forums yet?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> not sure what I am searching for
<hyper_ch> Lord_Maynoth_42: feisty and your video card
<hyper_ch> e.g.  feisty geforce2
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ahh
<Qew> does anyone know whether Dapper will be able to update to the next LTS via one upgrade or would it have to go via steps (Edgy, then Feisty, then...)?
<hyper_ch> Lord_Maynoth_42: it's just a suggestion... very likely you are not the first one to encounter this problem and thenn you maybe see what helped and what did not
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I am downloading the newst xorg-config
<Lord_Maynoth_42> gui
<hyper_ch> Qew: braveheartlion is attempting a Dapper --> Feisty upgrade
<hyper_ch> braveheartlion: maybe he can then tell how it went
<hyper_ch> Qew: maybe he can tell then how it went
<Araiwa> i need help. i just installed xubuntu 7.04. it fails to boot up. /bin/bash/ can't access to tty.
<Araiwa> then inifram
<Qew> yeah, I'm reading that. The usual advice is to go one step at a time, but I'm wondering about from one LTS to another. It's probable that he will get it to work, but then again, it's more likely to break than going one step at a time. I used to urpmi upgrade Mandrake/Mandriva without much of a problem, even when skipping a release.
<hyper_ch> Araiwa: hmmm.... no clu
<hyper_ch> e
<Qew> ah well, I'll wait a month and decide whether I want to mess up a good Dapper install ;)
* Qew said that when Edgy came out ;)
<hyper_ch> Qew: sure you want to :)
<Araiwa> oh, dear...no option for me then.
<Araiwa> back to win98 :(
<godless> haha
<godless> there's no way I would give up that easily if win98 was my other option
<godless> ah well
<hyper_ch> godless: well, that was just someone who wants to be spoon-fed so linux is not an option for that person
<godless> hyper_ch:  Of course. Although a non-bootable system is a pretty daunting problem for a new user.
<hyper_ch> godless: well I have no clue what that means there
<thongrim> :-) new install now :-)
<hyper_ch> thongrim: ?
<thongrim> cd nearly burned
<thongrim> then boot...
<hyper_ch> just booting first time into my new ubuntu feisty :)
<hyper_ch> thongrim: oh ok :)
<thongrim> hyper_ch: I pray it works...
<hyper_ch> thongrim: you'll see
<hyper_ch> hmmm, ubuntu feisty pressures vmware less than winxp
<thongrim> hyper_ch: I don't think so... expert mode or standard?
<hyper_ch> expert
<thongrim> hyper_ch: cd check started
<hyper_ch> thongrim: live or alternate cd?
<thongrim> hyper_ch: alternate... 64mb ram :-(
<hyper_ch> oh
<hyper_ch> that not much
<thongrim> hyper_ch: old laptop
<godless> thongrim:  You might have trouble with only 64mb
<thongrim> hyper_ch: and a power amd k6 into it :-P
<hyper_ch> :)
<godless> maybe fluxbuntu? haven't tried it personally
<hyper_ch> when I had 64mb ram I was running Win2000
<hyper_ch> it was slow
<hyper_ch> and diablo 2 :)
<hyper_ch> it was damn slow
<thongrim> hyper_ch: i tryed it, but I didn't like it...
<thongrim> hyper_ch: xubuntu rules... :-P
<hyper_ch> thongrim: diablo 2 rules :)
<thongrim> hyper_ch: yep, also :-)
<Qew> braveheartlion: The "authentication failed" error seems to be due to the need to update the Update Manager to 0.45.2: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<braveheartlion> Qew: ok
<hyper_ch> I guess I spend more tmie playing diablo 2 than all other games together
<hyper_ch> are there backports?
<thongrim> hyper_ch: I spend more time trying installing feisty on this damn lap, the studing :-P
<thongrim> then...
<hyper_ch> thongrim: with the herd releases I had trouble with alternate install... the partitioner didn't work right for me
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hey guys how do I check for updates
<Lord_Maynoth_42> in xubuntu
<Lord_Maynoth_42> like update manager in ubuntu
<hyper_ch> Lord_Maynoth_42: open a shell:    sudo apt-get update
<braveheartlion> Qew: thank you very much
<hyper_ch> Lord_Maynoth_42: open a shell:    sudo aptitude updat && sudo aptitude upgrade
<Qew> good luck, braveheartlion
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is there a gui? or can I use the old udate manager from ubuntu?
<thongrim> hyper_ch: also for me, so I formatted and now I'm trying...
<braveheartlion> Lord_Maynoth_42: update manager IS gui
<hyper_ch> Lord_Maynoth_42: there is one :) applicatiosn --> system --> update manager
<Lord_Maynoth_42> DOH
<Lord_Maynoth_42> somehow I overlooked it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> sorry
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<hyper_ch> Lord_Maynoth_42: but shell is much cooler to use :)
<thongrim> hyper_ch: 50% check done, all ok for now
<hyper_ch> thongrim: go for it :)
<thongrim> hyper_ch: ehm, I have to set up swap when I'll install?
<thongrim> hyper_ch: swapon /dev/hda1 ?
<clarklinux> hey: can someone read this exerpt from dmesg and tell me why my pcmcia wireless network card isn't working? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16601/
<hyper_ch> thongrim:  how do you mean "when you install"?
<hyper_ch> thongrim: you shoul dget to the partitioner at some point and there you can setup the partitions (and swap)
<thongrim> after booting the cd
<thongrim> hyper_ch: yep, I know
<thongrim> hyper_ch: opening a console with ctrl+alt+F1
<thongrim> hyper_ch: typing that command
<hyper_ch> thongrim: I don't get what you mean
<thongrim> hyper_ch: having the swap active during the installation
<hyper_ch> thongrim: ah :)
<thongrim> hyper_ch: then?
<hyper_ch> thongrim: dunno, never done it :)
<thongrim> hyper_ch: ok :-P
<clarklinux> hey: can someone read this exerpt from dmesg and tell me why my pcmcia wireless network card isn't working? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16601/
<hyper_ch> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<thongrim> :-)
<thongrim> hyper_ch: that check could take an hour... 70%
<hyper_ch> thongrim: I normally try first to install and if that fails I check the cd :)
<thongrim> hyper_ch: yep, but an hour ago it had failed...
<thongrim> hyper_ch: so, i'm checking before :-)
<hyper_ch> thongrim: I see :)
<thongrim> hyper_ch: any hint about boot options?
<hyper_ch> thongrim: I'm a lucky noob who has enough luck for most of it to work out of the box :)
<thongrim> hyper_ch: lucky
<hyper_ch> thongrim: I know :)
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMDSempron2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), , RAM: 997/1010MB, 153 proc's, 2.2d up
<thongrim> hyper_ch: ahahahahahah :-P
<hyper_ch> the only problem I have is that skype doesn't support webcams yet
<Merchelo> how do i know what version my kernal is?
<hyper_ch> and that my palm and kontact don't sync all data
<thongrim> hyper_ch: :-P
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: open a shell terminal and enter:   uname -a
<Merchelo> thanks
<Cinnander> I'm having a few issues with the upgrade manager - long and short is it gives me error message along the lines of Failed to fetch http://.../packages.bz2 sub process Bzip2 returned an error code (2), -- is this just  a load thing or ?
<hyper_ch> thongrim: the pics of contacts stored in the palm don't get transferred to kontact and neither do their birthdates
<Cinnander> server load* that is
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: since I'm using Konversation I can just type in here:  /sysinfo
<thongrim> hyper_ch: so have u tryed another sync program?
<hyper_ch> thongrim: I tried gpilot with Evolution --> same
<hyper_ch> thongrim: and kpilot with Kontact --> same
<hyper_ch> thongrim: I got a palm lifedrive and the bug is filed
<thongrim> hyper_ch: damn, corrupted cd...
<hyper_ch> thongrim: don't burn it at 500x
<cyzie> hello, i have xubuntu 6.10 how do i upgrade to 7.04?
<Cinnander> cyzie "sudo update-manager -c" or run "Update manager" from Applications > System
<hyper_ch> Cinnander: you bet me :)
<Cinnander> :p
<hyper_ch> ok, Ubuntu Feisty installed... runs fine
<cyzie> k thanks Cinnander
<hyper_ch> next Kubuntu Feisty to install :)
<thongrim> hyper_ch: now burning at 1x ...
<Cinnander> damn you hyper :\ update fails for me :(
<hyper_ch> thongrim: don't burn so fast :) slow down :)
<hyper_ch> Cinnander: what update?
<thongrim> hyper_ch: but brasero would burn it at his own speed
<thongrim> hyper_ch: :-P
<hyper_ch> hmmm, strange... shouldn't kubuntu be blue?
<hyper_ch> did I pick the wrong iso
<Cinnander> 6.10 -> 7.04 xubuntu... bzip2 is screwing up from the (rather uninformative) error message it gives
<Cinnander> using the update manager, this is
<hyper_ch> Cinnander: hmmm... I'd got for a clean install anway
<hyper_ch> (because that I way I get rid of garbage :)
<Cinnander> could do
<hyper_ch> Cinnander: and then make use of an update shells cript to install your default appz :)
<hyper_ch> Cinnander: btw, you have /home on a separate partition?
<Cinnander> no I don't, but i've not got any stuff in there anyway really
<hyper_ch> well, I strongly advice to use as seperate partition for it :)
<Cinnander> yeah, will next time for this reason :p
<hyper_ch> but if you have nothing on the disk, then why not do a clean install?
<braveheartlion> only 5 hours and 30 minutes to go
<hyper_ch> braveheartlion: downloads?
* hyper_ch is listening to Celtic Spirit Medley by Celtic Spirit on Lyra [Amarok] 
<braveheartlion> hyper_ch: upgrading to 7.04
<braveheartlion> fetching upgrade
<braveheartlion> s
<hyper_ch> braveheartlion: what's your internet connection?
<hyper_ch> braveheartlion: how quick?
<braveheartlion> cable internet
<braveheartlion> but download speed for upgrade is currently at 10kb/s
<thongrim> here i am
<godless> (sysinfo:24383): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<godless> *** stack smashing detected ***: sysinfo terminated
<godless> Aborted (core dumped)
<godless> Hm :/
<hyper_ch> braveheartlion: yeah, too many people are upgrading :)
<hyper_ch> thongrim: it worked?
<hyper_ch> godless: well, I'm not a guru but that doesn't sound good
<hyper_ch> btw, does evolution have a rss-reader integrated?
<thongrim> hyper_ch: ehm, I have to burn the cd again...
<hyper_ch> thongrim: I hope you are using RW?
<thongrim> hyper_ch: :-P
<hyper_ch> well when I started with dapper I just burnt one cd after the other
<hyper_ch> and at one stage I though I should get some 700 RWs
<hyper_ch> 700mb rws :)
<thongrim> hyper_ch: I started with edgy and I wrote about 5 dvds...
<godless> hyper_ch:  No, no it doesn't.
<hyper_ch> thongrim: hehehe :)
<hyper_ch> godless: wheny do you get that message?
<thongrim> hyper_ch: cd check again or installation? :-P
<hyper_ch> thongrim: throw a dime :)
<hyper_ch> thongrim: and let fate decide :)
<hyper_ch> 61% of Kubuntu installed :)
<Merchelo> not a good day.
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: why?
<hyper_ch> it was a good day for me
<godless> hyper_ch:  When I try to run sysinfo
<godless> I found somebody with the issue on the forums but no solution
<hyper_ch> godless: hmmm... you use konversation?
<hyper_ch> godless: or KDE?
* hyper_ch is listening to Sacral Nirvana (Long Version) by Oliver Shanti on Tai Chi Too (Himalaya Magic And Spirit) [Amarok] 
<thongrim> hyper_ch: coin says: installation :-P
<hyper_ch> thongrim: then let's have a go :)
<godless> hyper_ch:  Xfce
<thongrim> hyper_ch: graveman says, writing failed :-P
<godless> hyper_ch:  And can you kill your song notify?
<hyper_ch> godless: sysinfo is a kde command
<Merchelo> hyper_ch: fiesty upgrade broke fglrx driver, and now i'm begining to lose it.
<godless> hyper_ch:  Yeah, but it installs fine with the libs.. shrug. removed :)
<hyper_ch> godless: song notify isn't automatich... i'ts manual work... I have to type  /media
<hyper_ch> godless: sysinfo works fine for me
<godless> haha
<hyper_ch> but then it's just a by-product of my countless kde appz
<hyper_ch> godless: sysinfo doesn't work at all on the shell for me
<hyper_ch> I'll check what the shortcut is
<hyper_ch> hmmm sysinfo --> /exec sysinfo
<hyper_ch> it's a conversation script
<hyper_ch> -c +k
<hyper_ch> godless: here's the content http://phpfi.com/228456
<thongrim> hyper_ch: now booting :-)
<hyper_ch> thongrim: good luck
<thongrim> hyper_ch: the cd, not the system :-P
<thongrim> hyper_ch: thanks
<thongrim> hyper_ch: expert mode :-P
<hyper_ch> thongrim: what expert mode?
<aro> Sysinfo for 'justin-desktop': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running KDE 3.5.6, CPU: AMDAthlonXP2000+ at 1653 MHz (3310 bogomips), , RAM: 851/1011MB, 98 proc's, 4.3h up
<aro> Didn't know that existed
<thongrim> hyper_ch: lowmemory
<hyper_ch> thongrim: ah yes :)
<hyper_ch> thongrim: but alternate should be ble to run on 64mb
<hyper_ch> thongrim: did it once
<thongrim> hyper_ch: so I don't activate swap :-P
<hyper_ch> aro: yuo're using konversation?
<aro> Yea
<hyper_ch> aro --> Settings --> configure --> command aliases
<aro> Oh cool
<hyper_ch> Random Fortune: When you say 'I wrote a program that crashed Windows', people just stare at you blankly and say 'Hey, I got those with the system, *for free*'. 	-- Linus Torvalds
<thongrim> hyper_ch: font size?
<hyper_ch> thongrim: what font size?
<thongrim> hyper_ch: 16 :-p
<hyper_ch> thongrim: ???
<hyper_ch> Random Fortune: I develop for Linux for a living, I used to develop for DOS. Going from DOS to Linux is like trading a glider for an F117. 	-- Lawrence Foard, entropy@world.std.com
<thongrim> hyper_ch: only an option in the mode :-P
<hyper_ch> thongrim: I've never used expert mode
<thongrim> hyper_ch: ahahahahahaha
<hyper_ch> thongrim: I told you my stuff runs all out of the box :)
<thongrim> hyper_ch: yep :-P
<hyper_ch> Random Fortune: Shoot me again. Just proving that the quickest way to solve the problem is to post a whine to the newsgroups: within moments the solution presents itself to me, and meanwhile my ass is hanging out on the Net... *sigh*...  	-- Dave Phillips, dlphilp@bright.net, about problem solving via news
<TheSheep> hyper_ch: --> offtopic ;)
<TheSheep> now is the time to pimp the #xubuntu-offtopic channel a little
* hyper_ch bows before the almight TheSheep and pleads for forgiving
* TheSheep crushes hyper_ch with a sole of his shoe
<TheSheep> feel my anger ye mortal
<hyper_ch> :)
<thongrim> hyper_ch: swapon for detecting network hardware :-P
<reevesj> has anyone here downloaded the 7.04 xubuntu with bit torrent?
<thongrim> yep
<hyper_ch> reevesj: I'm trying to
<hyper_ch> thongrim: you need to turn the swap on for network hardware?
<thongrim> hyper_ch: no, for the network hardware detection
<thongrim> hyper_ch: rebooting...
<hyper_ch> thongrim: why?
<thongrim> hyper_ch: because if I don't do it, it would continue to killing the harware and not detecting it
<hyper_ch> thongrim: ok
<thongrim> hyper_ch: normal mode now, I'm not so expert... :-)
<hyper_ch> thongrim: neither am I :)
<thongrim> hyper_ch: is there a command like swapoff ?
<hyper_ch> thongrim: as TheSheep --> he knows everything
<thongrim> hyper_ch: I don't want to disturb him :-)
<hyper_ch> thongrim: you don't disturb TheSheep :)
<thongrim> TheSheep: are U there??? :-)
<TheSheep> thongrim: yes?
<thongrim> TheSheep: can U help me?
<hyper_ch> !question | thongrim
<ubotu> thongrim: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<hyper_ch> :)
<thongrim> ah, yep, sorry :-P
<TheSheep> there is wapoff
<TheSheep> swapoff
<TheSheep> why?
<thongrim> TheSheep: you read in my mind :-P
<hyper_ch> told you... he knows everything
<TheSheep> also, swapon -s will show you the swap files you have active
<thongrim> TheSheep: ok thanks
<thongrim> TheSheep: then if I start the partitioner, then the label f the disk would be sda and not hda it's right?
<thongrim> TheSheep: after partitioning the swap, I have to restart the swapon?
<TheSheep> thongrim: you better not touch the swap partition if it's enabled
<TheSheep> so, either do swapoff before partitioning and do swapon after it, or just don't move the swap
<thongrim> TheSheep: ah, damn
<TheSheep> it's a part of the heard disk where the systems keeps additional ram
<TheSheep> that is, if something doesn't fit into ram, it gets saved into swap
<TheSheep> funny things can happen if the system tries to load it back and it's no longer the same
<thongrim> TheSheep: :-P
<thongrim> TheSheep: something like?
<TheSheep> thongrim: imagine someone pokes your brains with a finger at random
<thongrim> TheSheep: i have to swapoff when installing the files now?
<TheSheep> thongrim: say, how much ram do you have?
<thongrim> TheSheep: 64 MB
<TheSheep> then yes, better enable swap now
<thongrim> TheSheep: i use swap on because insted the installer wouldn't load the network device manager...
<TheSheep> thongrim: probably it didn't fit into the memory
<thongrim> TheSheep: yes, I thought the same :-)
<Naughtyboy> guys...since I installed xfce manually...I din't get all apps that comes with xubuntu....among all is settings for date and time....anyone know any app or GUI frontend...that I can do that with..?
<thongrim> TheSheep: now installing the base system... finger crossed :-P
<TheSheep> Naughtyboy: xubuntu-system-tools I think
<Naughtyboy> ok...I'll look in to it...thnx
<Naughtyboy> TheSheep, : that did the trick....thnx again
<chino> i installed xubuntu on top of kubuntu and now im getting "core dumped: Illegal Instruction"  when i try to run gaim and firefox
<TheSheep> chino: sounds like something really broken
<TheSheep> chino: try runnng them from console with strace
<Dr_PsY> hi
<Dr_PsY> how i can change the locales ?
<TheSheep> chino: is this a 64bit system?
<chino> no
<TheSheep> Dr_PsY: you can choose your language on the login screen, or change the global default in the system settings
<TheSheep> Dr_PsY: system->languages or somethng like that
<TheSheep> chino: justrun strace and see what it crashes on
<Dr_PsY> TheSheep: yea, but it don't work
<TheSheep> Dr_PsY: define "don't work"
<Dr_PsY> when i type locale i get this
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Dr_PsY> locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<Dr_PsY> locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory
<Dr_PsY> locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<Dr_PsY> but the variables are all set
<TheSheep> Dr_PsY: well, just install the locales you need in synaptic
<Dr_PsY> what must i find ?
<TheSheep> Dr_PsY: what language do you want?
<chino> TheSheep:  you want to see the output ?
<TheSheep> chino: pastebin the last 10 lines somewhere
<thongrim> TheSheep: damn, error while installing the kernel....
<Dr_PsY> TheSheep: spanish
<Dr_PsY> LC_CTYPE="es_ES@euro"
<Dr_PsY> all the locale are ok
<Dr_PsY> but i get that message
<TheSheep> funny
<Dr_PsY> yea
<TheSheep> maybe try asking on the spanish channel?
<TheSheep> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<TheSheep> Dr_PsY: they would know for sure
<rici> no #xubuntu-es?
<Dr_PsY> http://pizarra.softlibre-es.com/codigo-30.html
<TheSheep> rici: no, xubuntu has too few users for local channels
<Dr_PsY> ok
<Dr_PsY> thanks
<grazie> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Lebowski_> I just installed 7.04 on PowerPC Mac and when I restart I dont get a boot screen... directly boots to OSX... any help
<rici> TheSheep: makes sense
<rici> i speak spanish if that helps at all
<Dr_PsY> ther are people in es chanel
<TheSheep> Lebowski_: boot the live cd, select 'rescue broken system', go through the wizard and select 'reinstall grub'
<Dr_PsY> but thanks
<Lebowski_> will do... thanks
<TheSheep> Dr_PsY: another thng to check is whether you have the default C/en_US locales installed
<Dr_PsY> how can i see tath ?
<Merchelo> what port is used for usb ?
<Merchelo> no matter, at last, beautiful xfce
<TheSheep> Merchelo: port?
<Merchelo> it's ok, i got it working, i was manually configuring xorg.conf
<thongrim> TheSheep: in order to free a bit of memory, which process I have to kill?
<TheSheep> thongrim: depends on what you don't need
<maxamillion> i'm here ... who needs help?
<TheSheep> thongrim: you will probably want to disable all the printing services
<thongrim> TheSheep: which kernel to install?
<thongrim> TheSheep: and how I do that?
<TheSheep> thongrim: the -generic one
<thongrim> TheSheep: latest one?
<TheSheep> thongrim: install linux-image-generic
<TheSheep> sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<thongrim> TheSheep: eh,the installer asked me which one to install :-P
<maxamillion> ?
<thongrim> TheSheep: ehm, errore was returned while trying to install the kernel into the target system...
<chino> TheSheep: http://pastie.caboo.se/55415
<maxamillion> chino: what were you trying to do when that happened?
<TheSheep> thongrim: out of disk space?
<Merchelo> maxamillion: fglrx support under feisty ?
<maxamillion> Merchelo: what about it?
<thongrim> TheSheep: no
<chino> maxamillion: i was tryi nto run GAIM and it dump's when i try to run firefox too
<Merchelo> it's pretty non existant, upgraded to fiesty, went to restart and have been having problems with fglrx, xorg, and the such
<Lord_Maynoth_42> weird question... how can I get a network traffic monitor icon on my toolbar
<Lord_Maynoth_42> like in gnome
<maxamillion> Merchelo: you have xorg-driver-fglrx installed along with fglrx-driver?
<thongrim> TheSheep: I try it again
<maxamillion> Lord_Maynoth_42: icon? ... there is a panel plugin that will just show it ... right click the panel and click "Add New item" and then scroll through the list
<Lord_Maynoth_42> what's it called
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I must be overlooking it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :C
<Lord_Maynoth_42> sry im new to xfce...
<TheSheep> "Network Monitor"
<TheSheep> Lord_Maynoth_42: it has a mouse icon
<maxamillion> ;)
* chino hopes hes not forgotten
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ooh
<Lord_Maynoth_42> doh
<Merchelo> maxamillion: aye i have xorg-driver-fglrx,fglrx-friver, and fglrx-control
<Lord_Maynoth_42> haha thank you
<TheSheep> chino: I have no idea what that might be, report a bug please
<TheSheep> !bugs | chino
<ubotu> chino: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<thongrim> TheSheep: any hint about?
<maxamillion> Merchelo: hmm... strange ... i am really not of much help because i only own nvidia cards
<TheSheep> thongrim: doesn't it say why it failed to install the kernel?
<thongrim> TheSheep: sadly no
<TheSheep> thongrim: con you switch to the console and type 'df -h' ?
<TheSheep> thongrim: what does it say about free space on the / partition?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> it doesn't seem to do anything o_0 did I miss something?
<TheSheep> Lord_Maynoth_42: right click, select 'Properties' and enter the correct network device
<TheSheep> Lord_Maynoth_42: usually eth0
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ahh thank you
<thongrim> 7% used
<Lord_Maynoth_42> yes that worked
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<Lord_Maynoth_42> cool
<thongrim> TheSheep: 7% used
<TheSheep> thongrim: dmesg | tail
<TheSheep> thongrim: anything suspicious?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is it possible to get both task bars on the bottom of the screen?
<thongrim> TheSheep: two process killed because out of memory
<TheSheep> Lord_Maynoth_42: yes, right click, select 'customize panel' and use the dialogue to place you panels anyway you want
<Lord_Maynoth_42> i tried that but they seem to overlap...
<TheSheep> thongrim: how large is your swap?
<thongrim> TheSheep: ide: failde opcodes was: unknown
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is there a way to fix that
<thongrim> TheSheep: 300MB nearly
<thongrim> TheSheep: end_request: I/O error,dev hdc, sector 1404672
<TheSheep> Lord_Maynoth_42: disable stretching them to full width, or just move all the elements to the bottom one and delete the top one
<chino> yo ubuntu sucks
<TheSheep> thongrim: broken disk :/
<TheSheep> thongrim: hdc is your cd?
<thongrim> TheSheep: how I know it?
<TheSheep> thongrim: how many hard disks do you have?
<thongrim> only oe
<thongrim> only one
<TheSheep> then hdc will most probably be the cdrom
<TheSheep> thongrim: seems like the cd drive has trouble reading the cd
<thongrim> TheSheep: isn't cdrom?
<thongrim> TheSheep: so what can i do?
<TheSheep> you checked the cd for defects, right?
<thongrim> this one no :-(
<alnokta> Hello, i just installed 7.04 and whenever i try to start the terminal, it closes everything and brings the login window
<TheSheep> argh
<alnokta> any idea?
<thongrim> TheSheep: so it's the cd not good?
<TheSheep> alnokta: press alt+f2 and type 'xterm'
<TheSheep> thongrim: not necessarily, it may also be the cd drive
<TheSheep> thongrim: or just they got hot, for example, and it will work fine when they cool down
<TheSheep> thongrim: it's a laptop, right?
<thongrim> TheSheep: yep
<thongrim> TheSheep: but it's warm
<TheSheep> alnokta: did it give you a terminal?
<alnokta> TheSheep: great!, yep
<TheSheep> alnokta: (it should be pretty small and ugly, but working)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is it hard to make a custom livecd of xubuntu...
<alnokta> yep TheSheep
<TheSheep> alnokta: ok, now type 'Terminal 2>&1 > errors.txt'
<Lord_Maynoth_42> like if I wanted to add my fav programs and have everything installed and configured the way I like it when it booted up
<TheSheep> Lord_Maynoth_42: no, I think there is even a gui tool for that
<Lord_Maynoth_42> oh wow... that would rule
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<TheSheep> Lord_Maynoth_42: look for tutorials on the forums
<thongrim> TheSheep: ehm, and I've installed dapper yesterday...
<TheSheep> thongrim: it may be just heat or a scratch on the cd
<TheSheep> thongrim: let it cool and try again
<thongrim> TheSheep: and I check the CD?
<TheSheep> thongrim: if it fails again, then yes, check it, do it in the same computer you're installing
<thongrim> TheSheep: obviously
<Merchelo> bg, fglrx, and feisty don't play well
<thongrim> TheSheep: and trying installing edgy instead?
<alnokta> i guess you know what happened ;)
<hyper_ch> thongrim: still bad luck? :(
<alnokta> TheSheep: errors.txt is blank
<TheSheep> alnokta: yes, now check the 'errors.txt' file that got created :)
<TheSheep> :/
<thongrim> hyper_ch: yes, sadly
<alnokta> :)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> wow...  I absolutely love xubuntu... it is amazing how much faster it is.. on my dualcore
<Lord_Maynoth_42> than ubuntu
<TheSheep> alnokta: ok, now 'strace Terminal 2>&1 > errors.txt'
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<TheSheep> thongrim: you might try that too
<thongrim> TheSheep: also only after a cd check
<alnokta> errors.txt is still blank, but some stuff were wrote on xterm's window, just before it died...
<TheSheep> alnokta: no way! the '2>&1 > errors.txt' should have redirected it *all*
<alnokta> :(
<TheSheep> alnokta: ah! you can switch to the text console and do: display=:0; strace Terminal
<TheSheep> alnokta: this way you won;t lose the text when X crashes
<alnokta> ok, how to switch?
<mz_> hi
<mz_> i have a problem with the xubuntu feisty live cd
<TheSheep> alnokta: sorry, it's "export DISPLAy=:0; strace Terminal"
<TheSheep> alnokta: alt+ctrl+f1
<mz_> it boots but keep asking for a login
<TheSheep> !md5 | mz_
<ubotu> mz_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<thongrim> TheSheep: what about if the problem is brasero that corrupted the files?
<TheSheep> thongrim: pretty much unlikely
<TheSheep> thongrim: you can use a different burning program to make sure
<thongrim> TheSheep: I know, but I checked the edgy cd I have burned now and it is corrupted...
<alnokta> TheSheep: when i try alt+ctrl+f1, it flashes and gives non-usable look..
<alnokta> i return with ctrl+alt+f9
<TheSheep> alnokta: it doesn't give you a text mode console with a login prompt?
<alnokta> no
<thongrim> TheSheep: ok,see you in a while after dinner :-P
<thongrim> thanks
<alnokta> ok, i got the output of strace
<TheSheep> alnokta: anything interesting?
<alnokta> a second
<Puppy_> Is it possible that my really old computer is a little faster after up-grading? Or am I just imagining it?
<TheSheep> Puppy_: probably both ;)
<Puppy_> lol
<Puppy_> thanks
<alnokta> TheSheep: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16636/
<alnokta> its 154KB
<alnokta> i'm seeing alot of "No such file or directory"
<TheSheep> alnokta: you don't have the tango theme installed?
<alnokta> TheSheep: this is a fresh install (even formatted the disk), just installed
<mz_> i just checked the md5 and seems to be ok :S
<alnokta> the installer did a weird thing (i think)
<TheSheep> alnokta: try 'sudo apt-get install' and see what it says
<alnokta> it uninstalled a lot of things after it finished downloading
<alnokta> it says: 0 upgraded , 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded
<TheSheep> does it list the 2 not upgraded packages?
<alnokta> nope
<TheSheep> try sudo apt-get upgrade :)
<TheSheep> alnokta: do you have xubuntu-desktop installed?
<mz_> maybe 'sudo aptitude dist-upgrade' will list the not-upgraded packages
<alnokta> it will upgrade "update-manager" "update-manager-core"
<alnokta> now I get 0 0 0
<alnokta> after sudo apt-get install'
<TheSheep> alnokta: do you have the xubuntu-desktop installed?
<alnokta> can i copy from xterm?
<TheSheep> alnokta: yes, just select it
<TheSheep> alnokta: and it will be copied
<TheSheep> alnokta: then click the middle button to paste
<alnokta> lost@lost-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install
<alnokta> Reading package lists... Done
<alnokta> Building dependency tree
<alnokta> Reading state information... Done
<alnokta> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<alnokta> lost@lost-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<alnokta> Reading package lists... Done
<alnokta> Building dependency tree
<alnokta> Reading state information... Done
<alnokta> xubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<alnokta> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<alnokta> lost@lost-desktop:~$
<TheSheep> alnokta: weird
<TheSheep> alnokta: you already rebootedafter the upgrade?
<alnokta> now i'm thinking of reading the installation log, and install  all the uninstalled packages
<alnokta> yep
<alnokta> but will it contain the names of it?
<alnokta> and where it is in the first place? ;)
<TheSheep> alnokta: you have all the packages installed, I guess
<TheSheep> alnokta: log is in /var/log somewhere, as you'd expect
<alnokta> but i saw the bastard removing them!
<TheSheep> probably old versions or no longer needed packages
<Pumpernickel> /var/log/dpkg.log
<TheSheep> alnokta: but that thing with Terminal crashing windows looks like a problem with the graphics driver *again*
<TheSheep> alnokta: there was similar issue with firefox and nvidia on dapper
<|Slurp33|> i am currently running the new xubuntu live cd for desktop.  is there anyway I can save my current settings?  Maybe save some information so next time I boot to live cd, I can reference this file ?
<Pumpernickel> |Slurp33|: If you have a usb drive, sure.
<|Slurp33|> what can I do ?
<TheSheep> or you could mount the hdd and save it there
<alnokta> TheSheep: is it fixable?
<|Slurp33|> do you know the root password for the live cd ?
<TheSheep> alnokta: if it's similar to that dapper thing, then it's a bug in the driver itself
<TheSheep> alnokta: what graphics card do you use?
<mz_> there's no root on the live cd, right?
<TheSheep> |Slurp33|: there is none
<TheSheep> |Slurp33|: use sudo
<mz_> sudo command and it will run as root
<TheSheep> or sudo -s and it will switch you to root
<mz_> or sudo su :p
<TheSheep> mz_: sudo bash ;)
<mz_> lol
<Pumpernickel> sudo -i
<Pumpernickel> It sets up a complete root shell environment.
<alnokta> is this helpful? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16640/
<alnokta> i'm using s3 trio3d (very old)
<TheSheep> Apr 20 21:55:48 lost-desktop gdm[6580] : gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<TheSheep> ouch
<TheSheep> alnokta: check /var/log/xorg.0.log
<maxamillion> jeebus ... been a busy day in here today
<TheSheep> maxamillion: like the old days :)
<alnokta> TheSheep: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16643/
<TheSheep> alnokta: clean
<alnokta> the driver is okay?
<TheSheep> alnokta: dunno, but the xorg log doesn't contain any critical errors
<TheSheep> alnokta: how about dmesg | tail ?
<maxamillion> TheSheep: lol ... or like the week after edgy's release :)
<TheSheep> alnokta: if dmesg doesn't have anything meanngful, then just take that strace, describe what you did and report it as a bug
<alnokta> TheSheep: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16644/
<TheSheep> alnokta: it looks like either a bug in the graphics driver or in the X itself
<TheSheep> alnokta: nothing
<alnokta> ah
<TheSheep> !bugs | alnokta
<ubotu> alnokta: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<TheSheep> alnokta: you can use the vesa driver in the mean time, until they kill that bug
<alnokta> TheSheep: how?
<TheSheep> alnokta: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (as root) and find the line that says 'driver "s3virge"', then replace it to 'driver "vesa"'
<TheSheep> alnokta: but the vesa driver is slow
<Puppy_> Des 7.04 load up the desktop differently? When I load from the log in screen, it takes a long time to load the desktop. Does anyone know anything about this?
<Puppy_> *does
<TheSheep> Puppy_: try going to settings->session and disabling 'start gnoem services'
<TheSheep> gnome
<Puppy_> ok, thanks!
<Puppy_> TheSheep: I think it is disabled all ready.
<TheSheep> Puppy_: no idea then what may be so slow
<thongrim>  TheSheep: It's very very funny, I almost finished the check of the cd on the damn laptop
<Puppy_> TheSheep: ok thanks.
<TheSheep> Puppy_: you might try to switch to text console with alt+ctrl+f1, run 'top', then log in, switch back and see what takes so much cpu
<TheSheep> bah
<thongrim> TheSheep: and I think that the problem was with brasero
<TheSheep> thongrim: maybe you just burned with too high speed?
<thongrim> TheSheep: no no, at 2x :-)
<thongrim> TheSheep: probably it has some problems :-P
<alnokta> TheSheep: how to use the new driver? reboot? also, i cannot get that text console you are talking about :P
<thongrim> TheSheep: now booting
<TheSheep> alnokta: alt+ctrl+backspace
<alnokta> and to return?
<maxamillion> alnokta: it will bring you back automatically
<TheSheep> hopefully :)
<alnokta> hehe
<alnokta> crap
<alnokta> it does the same thing as 'terminal'
<alnokta> i will reboot now to see if vesa works
<B1zz> is it safe to use the restricted drivers for the ATI card on feisty?
<Pumpernickel> About as safe as it ever is.
<B1zz> welp here goes lol
<B1zz> rebooting
<kbrooks> who here has Xubuntu 7.04
<TheSheep> !ask | kbrooks
<ubotu> kbrooks: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kbrooks> OK, Xubuntu 7.04 has a bug,
<alnokta> okay, with vesa, the terminal work fine..but ctrl+alt+backspace..shows me the console but it throws me the login window..is that normal?
<kbrooks> When i try to open the terminal, it restarts GDM.
<TheSheep> alnokta: alt+ctrl+backspace kills and restarts X
<alnokta> TheSheep: so that is normal?
<TheSheep> kbrooks: do you have an s3trio graphics card?
<TheSheep> alnokta: yes
<kbrooks> TheSheep, i am talking about xfce-terminal, not ctrl+alt+fN
<alnokta> TheSheep: can you put that bug instead of me? please ;)
<TheSheep> alnokta: please report that bug please
<TheSheep> alnokta: nuh-uh
<braveheartlion> Hello, friends. I'm  running the distribution upgrade and I'm now faced with the "configuring mdadm" screen. Please see http://p.rc6.org/index.php?id=b480d5712a. What should I choose?
<alnokta> :P
<kbrooks> TheSheep, i started the terminal. then it restarted X. why?
<TheSheep> kbrooks: it crashed your graphics driver, most probably alnokta here had the same problem just now
<kbrooks> TheSheep, it did not
<TheSheep> kbrooks: there must be a bug.
<TheSheep> kbrooks: what graphics card do you use?
<kbrooks> TheSheep, this worked on edgy. why?
<alnokta> TheSheep: what do you say? will you report it?
<TheSheep> alnokta: no
<alnokta> :(
<TheSheep> alnokta:you want it fixed, you must report
<TheSheep> alnokta: it doesn't hurt
<kbrooks> alnokta, why cant you report?
<alnokta> okay, i'm just lazy :P
<TheSheep> hah!
<kbrooks> TheSheep, intel 8 xxx hang on
<braveheartlion> i've included all the text of "configuring mdadm". Pls see http://p.rc6.org/index.php?id=a9691b6ae7. What should I do?
<kbrooks> TheSheep, 82815
<kbrooks> TheSheep, thats my vid card
<braveheartlion> should I choose "all" available arrays (which is the default answer, by the way)?
<alnokta> TheSheep: i think it will be better if i add kbrooks's strace
<alnokta> right?
<kbrooks> alnokta, wtf?
<kbrooks> alnokta, no
<alnokta> ok
<alnokta> :)
<kbrooks> alnokta, just submit the bug
<TheSheep> kbrooks: so you have a different graphics card but the same problem
<TheSheep> kbrooks: you can use 'xterm' instead until the problem is fixed
<kbrooks> TheSheep, THIS WORKED on edgy.
<TheSheep> kbrooks: yes, it's a bug
<kbrooks> TheSheep, how to change the menu?
<TheSheep> kbrooks: settings->menu editor
<kbrooks> TheSheep, any proof
<TheSheep> kbrooks: no, no proofs, you're just a second person in 10 minutes that has this problem
<kbrooks> TheSheep, i do not think this is related to my vid card because xterm works
<kbrooks> it is related to feisty
<TheSheep> kbrooks: xterms doesn't use vte and the advanced graphics functions
<TheSheep> kbrooks: it's related to X in feisty
<kbrooks> TheSheep, really? link?
<TheSheep> nevermind
<kbrooks> TheSheep, what? its not?
<TheSheep> kbrooks: no, but I don't feel like arguing
<alnokta> ;)
<aro> I doubt you'll get much help when you demand proof to every statement kbrooks.
<aro> If you don't want help just leave.
<kbrooks> aro: I want the bug URL for a statementt hat this is related to X in feisty, and not some random thing.
<kbrooks> Anyway, bug filing time.
<alnokta> i'm doing it
<TheSheep> Bug #97491
<ubotu> Malone bug 97491 in Ubuntu "xfce4-terminal crashes or freezes xorg" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/97491
<alnokta> huh
<TheSheep> alnokta: use that one
<TheSheep> alnokta: give your system specs, that log with xioerror and maybe the strace of your terminal
<TheSheep> kbrooks: I think you should add to that bug report too
<TheSheep> kbrooks: the more users report, the faster they will fix it
<alnokta> ah, okay :)
<ubd> how can i change the mouse theme?
<TheSheep> alnokta, kbrooks: you may install gnme-terminal instead
<TheSheep> ubd: settings->keayboard and mouse
<maxamillion> ubd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320199
<_Codeman_> How do I get xubuntu to use my graphics card instead of the onboard?
<ubd> i do not use ubuntu
<maxamillion> _Codeman_: disable the onboard in your bios
<maxamillion> ubd: uhmm... then what do you use?
<ubd> debian
<ubd> and xfce
<maxamillion> ubd: then go to #debian or #xfce
<_Codeman_> it's either on-board only or auto... there is no off :(
<maxamillion> ubd: this channel is the official support channel for xubuntu ... a xfce+ubuntu based distro
<maxamillion> ubd: we probably aren't of much help here to you
<maxamillion> _Codeman_: really? ... thats strange
<_Codeman_> isn't it?
<maxamillion> rather
<_Codeman_> I was rather annoyed when I found that out... but there's no way to tell it to use the card?
<maxamillion> _Codeman_: i think there is ... i just don't know how ... it has something to do with the xorg.conf, i believe there is an entry in there to tell xorg which device to use
<alnokta> TheSheep:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/97491 okay?
<maxamillion> _Codeman_: can you pastebin your xorg.conf? ... i think we might be able to get this resolved
<ubotu> Malone bug 97491 in Ubuntu "xfce4-terminal crashes or freezes xorg (dup-of: 99927)" [Undecided,Needs info] 
<ubotu> Malone bug 99927 in xfce4-terminal "xfce terminal crashes and returns me to login screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<_Codeman_> Well, yesterday my grub crapped out on me so I have to use live cd... which keeps defaulting to the onboard which doesn't seem to want to display :(
<maxamillion> _Codeman_: oh ... ouch
<TheSheep> alnokta: yes, I'm amrking it as a duplicate -- there are at least 4 similar bugs reported already
<maxamillion> _Codeman_: there might be a boot parameter to pass but i would assume you need to be able to see the boot line to edit it
<_Codeman_> well I can see the boot line... but when it goes to x/desktop it switches to onboard and no disply
<TheSheep> alnokta: After switching my xorg.conf DefaultDepth setting from 24 to 16 the problem vanished with no affect on performance.
<alnokta> ah, ok, i will try that after i eat :)
<maxamillion> _Codeman_: oh ok ... hmm...
<TheSheep> kbrooks: did you see that?
<kbrooks> <TheSheep> alnokta, kbrooks: you may install gnme-terminal instead # how?
<TheSheep> kbrooks: with synaptics, for example. But it will pull in some gnome libraries
<maxamillion> kbrooks: use the package manager of your choice and install the gnome-terminal package
<TheSheep> it seems the bug is in xfce4-terminal itself, not in vte or X
<kbrooks> TheSheep, i *have* some installed and some cached :-)
<kbrooks> TheSheep, how do you know, btw?
<TheSheep> kbrooks: #91849
<TheSheep> Bug #91849
<ubotu> Malone bug 91849 in xfce4-terminal "i810 + xorg = xfce crashes when opening terminal (dup-of: 99927)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91849
<ubotu> Malone bug 99927 in xfce4-terminal "xfce terminal crashes and returns me to login screen" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/99927
<kbrooks> ok, seems fresh enough
<kbrooks> independent stuff ...
<TheSheep> pretty nasty
<TheSheep> lots of people use intel cards
<TheSheep> I thnk we have the bug #1 for this release :)
<ubotu> Malone bug 1 in jl "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<TheSheep> argh, not that one, thank you ubotu
<TheSheep> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<kbrooks> After switching my xorg.conf DefaultDepth setting from 24 to 16 the problem vanished with no affect on performance. # hmm, trying ...
<kbrooks> ok, restarting X:
<TheSheep> good luck
<kbrooks> hmm
<kbrooks> it vanished too.
<kbrooks> but why?
<kbrooks> i'd really like to know why.
<kbrooks> but i have no idea
<kbrooks> ah well, removing gnome-terminal...
<TheSheep> kbrooks: if it vanished too then it might be important infomation to report on the bug page
<kbrooks> TheSheep, vanish = the problem
<kbrooks> (sorry)
<TheSheep> kbrooks: ah, that's good for you :)
<TheSheep> kbrooks: sorry for the inconvenience
<kbrooks> TheSheep, i'm impressed that you are this polite :-)
<TheSheep> kbrooks: trying my best, thank you
<kbrooks> TheSheep, np :-)
<TheSheep> kbrooks: I actually already shred to pieces two dummies shaped like you
<kbrooks> TheSheep, rephrase metaphor? :-)
<TheSheep> um, mannequins?
<kbrooks> TheSheep, or is THAT a metaphor at all? :-)
<TheSheep> sure, sure (me shoves the pieces under the bed)
<_Codeman_> maxamillion: I can't find anything for that... do you got anything?
<TheSheep> _Codeman_: you can specify the PCI bus address for the card to use in xorg.conf
<TheSheep> _Codeman_: if that;s waht you're looking for
<frandavid100> hi, sorry but I need some help
<TheSheep> !ask frandavid100
<TheSheep> !ask | frandavid100
<ubotu> frandavid100: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<maxamillion> _Codeman_: no ... i sure don't ... if your bios won't switch it i really am at a loss ... sorry :(
<frandavid100> what line would fstab to be able to mount /dev/hdc1?
<frandavid100> I need to mount it urgently to backup some data
<TheSheep> frandavid100: if it's a one-time mounting, you don't need to put it into fstab
<_Codeman_> TheSheep: No, grub is borked and I'm trying to get into the install (alt cd) to reinstall or fix ot w/e but it keeps trying to use my onboard video and I was wondering if there was a boot line command to change it
<frandavid100> more specifically I need to mount /dev/hdc1 in /home/ubuntu/Desktop/carpeta, and it's ext3
<TheSheep> frandavid100: sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /home/ubuntu/Desktop/carpeta
<frandavid100> it says: /dev/hdc can't be found in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<TheSheep> _Codeman_: no idea. in ye olde days there was an option to use the com1 port...
<hoth> I am trying to upgrade to 6.10 and when I pull from the repository I get this error ...any help please??
<TheSheep> frandavid100: note the 'sudo'
<frandavid100> yup
<frandavid100> I sudoed it
<frandavid100> if I include it in fstab, just to see if that works, how do I specify the filesystem?
<hoth> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<TheSheep> frandavid100: third column
<TheSheep> frandavid100: just look at the other entries
<TheSheep> hoth: type: df -h
<TheSheep> hoth: and tell me the first line
<hoth> in the term window I am assuming?
<TheSheep> hoth: yes
<frandavid100> I'm on the live cd, so there's nothing significative there
<TheSheep> (actually the first line of the table, not the heading)
<TheSheep> frandavid100: here is mine: /dev/sda5      /home           ext3    defaults        0       1
<hoth> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<hoth> /dev/hda1             111G  4.2G  101G   4% /
<hoth> varrun                379M  112K  379M   1% /var/run
<hoth> varlock               379M  4.0K  379M   1% /var/lock
<hoth> udev                  379M  104K  379M   1% /dev
<hoth> devshm                379M     0  379M   0% /dev/shm
<hoth> lrm                   379M   19M  361M   5% /lib/modules/2.6.15-28-386/volati
<TheSheep> hoth: whoa
<TheSheep> don;t paste the whole thing :)
<hoth> sorry
<TheSheep> hoth: ok, so it's not out of disk space
<hoth> Didn't think so
<TheSheep> hoth: maybe try again, I can fetch and unpack that file without problems
<hoth> Seems like it gets about 90% downloaded and then that error shows
<frandavid100> alright, there's no way to mount it. Alternative question, is there some way to rebuild the grub?
<hoth> can I ask how you fetched it?
<TheSheep> frandavid100: sure
<frandavid100> cause yhis computer just seems to load the grub forever if I boot from the cd
<frandavid100> it belongs to my girlfriend too, and I rather she didn't kill me when she finds out what I did to her PC
<TheSheep> frandavid100: I think that booting from cd doesn't use grub
<frandavid100> yup, that's why I'm on the livecd
<TheSheep> frandavid100: if you boot the live cd, there is ( at the beginning) this menu, it has 'rescue broken system'
<frandavid100> if I just reinstall from here, and set the same partitions, but not to be formatted, will /home be obliterated?
<hoth> Thesheep: I tried 8 times to get it to no avail
<frandavid100> hm
<TheSheep> frandavid100: if you choose it, and follow the wizard, there is an 'reinstall grub' option
<frandavid100> didn't notice that entry
<frandavid100> whoa you made my day then
<TheSheep> frandavid100: may be it's only on the alt cd though
<frandavid100> hm
<TheSheep> frandavid100: but no worries, you can do that manually
<frandavid100> that wouldn't be too cool, how can I do it manually just in case?
<TheSheep> frandavid100: open terminal, boot grub
<TheSheep> frandavid100: sorry
<TheSheep> frandavid100: open terminal, type 'grub'
<TheSheep> frandavid100: wait for it to start
<TheSheep> frandavid100: what partition is xubuntu installed on?
<hoth> THE sheep: I used sudo update-manager -c -d to get the upgrade
<TheSheep> hoth: can you fetch that file manually?
<frandavid100> er, /dev/hdc1 actually
<hoth> from where? I haven seen where to get it
<TheSheep> hoth: wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2
<hoth> thanks will try it
<TheSheep> frandavid100: ok, so in the grub, type 'root (hd0,0)'
<TheSheep> frandavid100: then 'setup (hd0)'
<frandavid100> Selected disk does not exist
<frandavid100> :(
<TheSheep> O.o
<TheSheep> fun!
<maxamillion> ?
<TheSheep> frandavid100: look ath this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=00caf72db97773cc843faa189c0254d7&t=414514&highlight=reinstall+grub
<maxamillion> whoa ... that's no good
<alnokta> TheSheep: why ctrl+alt+f1 don't work with the original driver and works with vesa?
<frandavid100> I think I'd rather reinstall again, but... will my data be safe if I do so?
<_StefanS_> hi there
<TheSheep> alnokta: some drivers have problems with switching to text mode and back, maybe they disabled it?
<TheSheep> frandavid100: no
<_StefanS_> I've got a headless via c7 server, and want to serve clients with a remote xfce desktop, what is the easiest way ?
<frandavid100> damn
<TheSheep> frandavid100: at least not if you have it all on one partition
<Terramel> Hello
<TheSheep> frandavid100: do you have a separate /home partition?
<Terramel> where is the MD5 for Xubuntu?
<Terramel> for feisty
<frandavid100> I wish
<frandavid100> ok I'll sort it out tomorrow, it's late
<TheSheep> frandavid100: what does 'sudo fdsik -l' say?
<alnokta> TheSheep: ah, may be, i will just stick with vesa, its not much different from it anyway
<TheSheep> fdsik
<ulf_am_beat> StefS: vnc?
<TheSheep> sorry
<frandavid100> command not found
<frandavid100> need to go, thanks for your help and patience TheSheep
<frandavid100> really
<_StefanS_> ulf_am_beat: yea, but I was just wondering the best way to do it in xfce , it would just start a vncserver on a display that boots into xfce
<TheSheep> frandavid100: ok, good night
<frandavid100> see you tomorrow!
<TheSheep> frandavid100: hope you get it sorted out
<_StefanS_> ulf_am_beat: just sort of checking what would be the preferred way to do it ;)
<TheSheep> _StefanS_: there are vnc servers that work similar to rdesktop -- allow you to log in
<TheSheep> _StefanS_: there is also LTSP
<TheSheep> _StefanS_: actually, I think LTSP is the way :)
<_StefanS_> TheSheep: uhm ok, I would just like it to keep a session running at all times that I can connect to. Guess vnc is the way to go
<TheSheep> _StefanS_: ah, ok, yes
<TheSheep> _StefanS_: this or nxclient
<_StefanS_> TheSheep: I know what you mean, but I'm the only user, soo .. :)
<ulf_am_beat> xrdp is okay for a beat system :)
<_StefanS_> TheSheep: well doesn't nxclient suspend the session ?
<_StefanS_> TheSheep: or i might be mistaken
<ulf_am_beat> rxdp? beta? oh well..
<TheSheep> _StefanS_: not sure, I've only heard some good things about it
<_StefanS_> TheSheep: it is very good, but I cant remember if it keeps the sessions running.
<ulf_am_beat> me too, but i dont thing its open source, isnit?
<_StefanS_> TheSheep: only way to find out ....
<TheSheep> ulf_am_beat: no
* _StefanS_ heads to www.nomachine.com
* TheSheep heads to bed
<TheSheep> goodnight everyone
<Pumpernickel> peace
<_StefanS_> night
<_StefanS_> thanks for the help
<maxamillion> TheSheep: good night
<pokieo> hello can anyone help me?
<Pumpernickel> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pokieo> okay, I am trying to login as root and when I try the login page tells me I can't login fromthere
<pokieo> I am trying to update the virus definitions
<Pumpernickel> Yeah, root is disabled by default.  You can use `sudo` from your regular account.
<pokieo> yes in the terminal
<pokieo> but what about when the progam is installed and needs to run in root?
<maxamillion> pokieo: sudo will give it root privilages without having to require the root account be enabled
<maxamillion> !sudo | pokieo
<ubotu> pokieo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<maxamillion> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<pokieo> thanks
<maxamillion> pokieo: no problem
<maxamillion> pokieo: i know its a little different and it might take a little getting used to if you are coming from another distro, but it really helps take the ambiguity out of desktop administration and it also adds a little bit of security because you only have an admin account and not root.... kinda like how Mac OS X does it by default
<alnokta> can i change the refresh rate of monitor manually?
<alnokta> !ubotu refresh rate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refresh rate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
#xubuntu 2007-04-21
<alnokta> !ubotu monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alnokta> !ubotu hz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alnokta> dumb bot :)
<Pumpernickel> You can, somewhat - you can specify ranges in xorg.conf for HorizSync and VertRefresh, as well as specifying specific resolutions.
<Pumpernickel> If the driver, or the monitor, or the card don't support those values, though, it may fail utterly.
<Pumpernickel> You can also investigate the bot in /msg.
<alnokta> ah, thanks Pumpernickel :)
<alnokta> but how to add these values?
<Pumpernickel> It would look something like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16674/
<pokieo> how do you find the names of apps? It's called Calm virus, but in the
<pokieo> program folder it's not called that
<Pumpernickel> You can use `dpkg -L packagename` to see a list of installed files.
<pokieo> thnaks
<hoth> ok I am really dumb...how do I do an Mget??
<Pumpernickel> http://www.pcs.cnu.edu/~mbland/ftp/node7.html
<hoth> Thanks!!
<Pumpernickel> np
<alnokta> Pumpernickel: thanks, i will restrt x
<alnokta> Pumpernickel: sorry to bother, but is there a command to check if my working settings (refresh rate,depth)?
<maxamillion> going home!!!
<Pumpernickel> `xrandr` might work
<alnokta> Pumpernickel: it works, but not with my setting
<alnokta> i added this : Option  "metamodes"     "800x600_72 +0+0; 800x600 +0+0"
<Pumpernickel> Metamodes shouldn't be necessary if the other sections are right.
<alnokta> Pumpernickel: so i c an make it 'Option "800x600_72 +0+0;"'?
<Pumpernickel> No, just don't use a metamodes line.
<alnokta> ah, you mean i just append "_72 to the other lines? Pumpernickel
<Pumpernickel> No, the refresh is handled by horizsync and vertrefresh.
<Pumpernickel> You can just ignore the metamodes line.
<alnokta> Pumpernickel: this is my current file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16688/
<Pumpernickel> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16691/
<Pumpernickel> That might work.
<atarinox> are there any good terminal text editors installed in xubuntu by default?
<Arkh> nano & vim?
<atarinox> ok, thanks
<tropicana> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tropicana> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Veld> Hi. Can anyone help me with something? I have two HDDs. Whenever I install Ubuntu or Xubuntu into my secondary (slave) and choose to put GRUB on the primary, after reboot I get the "Can't load GRUB. Error 21" or something like that.
<Veld> thus not being able to but any of the OSs (I have Windows on the primary HD)
<Veld> but > boot *
<j1mc> hi Veld have you searched on google for this at all?
<j1mc> i don't mean to just send you away, but . . . it will probably have your answer
<Pumpernickel> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Stage2-errors
<Veld> I have on the ubuntu and xubuntu wiki s:
<j1mc> a lot depends on how you set up your hard drives.
<Pumpernickel> Error 21 is basically 'disk not found'.
<Veld> I see.
<mooniker> Fresh install, whenever synaptic used, I get at the end: "E: xubuntu-artwork-usplash: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status  1" Anyone know I can resolve this?
<jrsims> hey, do I get beryl with xubuntu?>
<jrsims> feisty?
<s|k> I just upgraded to feisty
<s|k> which was really painless and nice
<s|k> but besides a new login splash and some icon makeovers
<s|k> I don't notice a bit of difference
<asch246> 
<_Codeman_> Grub: Error 21... it worked just fine 3 days ago??
<cellofellow> I have had absolutely no luck finding a desktop blog client that works with Blogger 2. BloGTK doesn't even pretend to, and Drivel says it can but doesn't. I can retrieve but not post.
<cellofellow> And Drivel has no documentation whatsoever.
<_Codeman_> Hello??
<_Codeman_> any one here... I could use some help, please?
<onodevo> ask a question, maybe somebody that lurks will answer
<_Codeman_> I have
<onodevo> have you upgraded anything that would have caused the error?
<_Codeman_> no, but I reinstalled just now and it didn't fix it either
<onodevo> 21 : "Unknown boot failure"
<onodevo> This error is returned if the boot attempt did not succeed for reasons which are unknown.
<onodevo> possible hardware failure, try a live cd to boot
<_Codeman_> The install was from a live cd
<ardya> hi
<onodevo> so you are unable to startup the system?
<ardya> couple of questions, is xorg fixed in feisty (the ctrl+alt+ +/- not working bug), and are there any issues with dist-upgrade from edgy to feisty?
<_Codeman_> correct... but I can use the install disk (alternative disk) to boot live cd and install
<diego_cl> anybody knows any linux-native stand-alone aplication to see power point files ??
<onodevo> diego_cl: a viewer and not an editor?
<diego_cl> or a editor
<onodevo> openoffice.org can edit and view powerpoint
<diego_cl> but then i have to install the whole suite, am I wrong?
<onodevo> yea
<_Codeman_> but it's good software
<onodevo> I understand what you mean by standalone now
<diego_cl> im using an old computer and i only have few disc space
<onodevo> I'm not sure of anything other than openoffice.org
<vimalg2> how is Xubuntu feisty different from Xubuntu Edgy? Does it include the famous network manager?
<ardya> couple of questions, is xorg fixed in feisty (the ctrl+alt+ +/- not working bug), and are there any issues with dist-upgrade from edgy to feisty?
<jshreffl> hello?
<jshreffl> Is anything like Beagle on Xubuntu? Only with less overhead
<Blazeix> Hi, When I was running xubuntu 6.10, whenever I plugged in a usb drive it would appear on the desktop. Now, in 7.04, all partitions show up on the desktop. Is there a way to set it so only usb devices show up on the desktop?
<ardya> how did you upgrade?
<Howdy125> Blazeix, desktop settings .. behavior .. is maybe where you need to look .. will have to logut and back in for them to take effect.
<Blazeix> Howdy125: Unfortunately, I've already tried that. When it's checked, it shows all partitions, and when it's unchecked, it predictably doesn't show anything.
<Blazeix> the option 'File System' is not checked, btw
<ardya> Blazeix: how did you upgrade?
<Howdy125> Blazeix, yeah .. I had to check them all then logout and back in then sellect the ones I really wanted .. logout and back in for them to take effect ...
<Blazeix> from 6.10? clean format and install. I installed the beta a few weeks ago, and then i've been apt-get upgrading since then.
<ardya> oh, not via dist-upgrade?
<Blazeix> Howdy125: O.K. I've been unchecking 'Allow Xfce to manage the desktop' and then rechecking it. That seems to reset it and reapply the options. I'll restart X just to make sure.
<Howdy125> Blazeix, gl
<Blazeix> ardya: I've been updating generally, occasionally i dist-upgrade when I notice that a package is being held back
<ardya> I'm curious if there's any issues dit-upgrading from edgy to feisty
<ardya> and if xorg is fixed
<B1zz> I am trying to install vmware server on my box, at first i tried to install it from an rpm converted to a .deb file, but i think it failed, now when i try to follow a guide on installing it i get the following error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16723/  Any i ideas how i can get rid of this problem?
<Howdy125> blizz, you tried dpkg -r name
<B1zz> i have not
<Howdy125> See if that gets you anywhere B1zz
<B1zz> trying that now
<B1zz> will i have to reboot? cuz not its telling me a previous installation has been detected, and it fails, i also did a purge,
<Howdy125> Off to see what TV has to offer .. cya folks.
<B1zz> bye thanks for the help
<mdib> I was in the middle of the upgrade this pm when the power went out for the entire neighbourhood, now I get failed upgrade when I use the upgrade manager. Is it simply that the server is busy or is something messed up?
<coldsteal> hello
<coldsteal> what does xubuntu's xfce use to display the network statas in the "sys tray"
<coldsteal> also the wether addon
<B1zz> i was having issues with the servers yesterday as well you could try changing the defualt repo server it goes too
<coldsteal> thats because ppl are killing the servers
<B1zz> as for you coldsteal, you can click on the panels on either top or bottom , and add a new item, and you should see both in there
<coldsteal> for the new ubuntu release
<coldsteal> B1zz: i mean what is used
<coldsteal> i want to add it to my debian system's xfce
<coldsteal> xfce4-wavelan-plugin
<coldsteal> got it
<pwabbie> hi guys, i have a pc running xubuntu that acts as a gateway machine for my home netwerk. I would like to have a small dns server running on it that caches dns name lookups. Can anybody suggest some software for me?
<rici> pwabbie: http://cr.yp.to/djbdns.html
<rici> is what i use, although not on xubuntu (which is a desktop)
<joycetick> Anybody willing to help troubleshoot my wireless network?
<Merchelo> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: he left already
<Merchelo> aww
<fijam> hello
<fijam> update to feisty just failed on me
<Merchelo> how so?
<fijam> I do not know if it's a known issue
<fijam> the update manager just terminated in the middle of unpacking and preconfiguring packages
<fijam> with no error message of any kind
<fijam> plus, I was unable to start it again
<fijam> it dumps core with an error regarding lack of pygtk
<fijam> now I am upgrading in the manual way, but I presume that some less experienced users may freak out on something like that :)
<frandavid100> hi! good morning
<frandavid100> I'm having some trouble mounting my hard drive, can you give me a hand?
<frandavid100> I'm on the live cd and clicked the icon for the drive, but got this message - mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc1. missing codepage or other error - in some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmseg | tail or so
<frandavid100> might be a hardware problem, since the drive stopped working after plugging a video card
<frandavid100> is there any way to retrieve my data?
<frandavid100> this is what dmesg says - EXT3-fs: fragsize 4096 != blocksize 1024 (unsupported)
<frandavid100> any way to repair it?
<fijam> try pumount /dev/hdc1 && pmount /dev/hdc1
<frandavid100> I get - error: device /dev/hdc1 is not mounted
<fijam> and just pmount /dev/hdc1 ?
<frandavid100> error: device /dev/hdc1 is not removable
<fijam> What kind of disk is it? a regular hard drive or some kinf of removable one?
<frandavid100> no, regular one
<frandavid100> It worked fine until last night - plugged a new graphical card and tried to reboot, got an X error, plugged the old one again and it wouldn't boot anymore
<frandavid100> and now it won't even mount
<fijam> It's hard to tell anything, the problem may be as well easy as complex
<frandavid100> what would you recommend me to do? I guess I can't reinstall feisty on top of the one I have unless I format, right?
<frandavid100> when I try to access it through thunar, I get: couldn't mount, mount point could not be determined
<frandavid100> maybe specifying a different mount point?
<fijam> well, you can but I do not know if this will do much good. You may want to search for documentation for fsck, hdparm, fstab,  and such and see what information about your drive you can get and check if it works correctly
<fijam> Your case is rather individual, I won't be able to just guide you through that
<frandavid100> Hm
<frandavid100> I think I'm gonna search for any hardware problems first... guess it must be the hardware
<frandavid100> thanks for your heljp fijam!
<frandavid100> later!
<fijam> you may try to mount it manually with 'mount' to a different mount point
<fijam> good luck
<frandavid100> ;)
<test3r> hi im running on 606 again because i try twice to burn 704, and the alt and the desktop versions misburnt. the MD5 checked OK too, and Nero verified post-burn.
<test3r> maybe its a string of bad blank CDs  =(
<fijam> I have no idea, I have been just upgrading
<test3r> also, the gForce legacy drivers are broke post 606 as far as i can tell
<test3r> because I just got direct rendering back on again
<fijam> well, the update manager itself failed on me :). I am reconfiguring everything manually now.
<test3r> i had that happen to me too
<test3r> then nex t time i tried it it worked. on Ubuntu 704
<test3r> but then I couldnt setup legacy still
<fijam> Next time I tried to run it it segfaulted :D
<test3r> so im back to xubuntu 606  ;p
<test3r> is that the "cant get critial hold" eror or whatnot
<fijam> no idea
<test3r> "exclusive lock" thats it
<fijam> ah, you might have tried to run i.e synaptic and apt-get simultanously
<test3r> thats what they said but i only tried to apt-get install AFTER i got that error
<test3r> then apt-get install synaptic failed out too
<test3r> i hope i get xubuntu704 to burn tomarrow
<test3r> whelps gnite
<hyper_ch> hiho
<fijam> hello
<coldsteal> hi
<hyper_ch> so many people here at this time :)
<fijam> most of 'em struggling with feisty I guess :)
<coldsteal> ya but most of them r sleeping
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: I mean actively
<coldsteal> lol ya
<hyper_ch> there's 4 ppl right now :) that's many :)
<coldsteal> i guess
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: you're good with awk?
<coldsteal> nope
<coldsteal> lol
<coldsteal> whay what r u trying
<Merchelo> i'm here as well.
<hyper_ch> Merchelo: hiho
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: to parse the output of df -l and add the diskcapacities together
<hyper_ch> the sysinfo script should parse it but it is not
<coldsteal> hey -l
<coldsteal> why not -h
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running xfce4-session 4.4.0 (Xfce 4.4.0), CPU: AMDSempron2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), , RAM: 997/1010MB, 143 proc's, 2.18d up
<hyper_ch> see, before the RAM it's blank
<coldsteal> let me see ur script
<hyper_ch> it's not mine... it's a konversation script.... I modified it to display Xfce version instead of KDE :)
<coldsteal> well let me see what u have
<coldsteal> http://rafb.net/paste/
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: http://phpfi.com/228589
<coldsteal> that doent evan work for me
<coldsteal> is that ur whole script?
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: no, it's not :)
<hyper_ch> I'll pate the whole thing
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: here's the whole script   http://phpfi.com/228594
<coldsteal> okay ill have a look
<coldsteal> lol im not good with awk be sometime u just need anouther pair of eyes to look over code
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: I haven't use awk at all
<hyper_ch> and I still try to "improve" the xfce portion
<hyper_ch> replacing this (with sed) xfce4-session 4.4.0 (Xfce 4.4.0) by this: Xfce 4.4.0
<coldsteal> hyper_ch: i get errors if i run it
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: well, it's a konversation script :)
<coldsteal> ./xfce-sh.sh
<coldsteal> bash: ./xfce-sh.sh: /bin/bash^M: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<coldsteal> hyper_ch: try #awk or #bash
<rand> isn't a ^M indicate that it's a DOS format text file?
<rand> ^M = Carriage Return <CR>
<rand> yeah, ascii 13 decimal
<rand> try "dos2unix xfce-sh.sh" ?
<coldsteal> hyper_ch:   use+=$3/1024;
<coldsteal>   tot+=$2/1024;
<coldsteal> okay rand
<hyper_ch> I found the problem
<coldsteal> what is it?
<rand> yeah? :)
<coldsteal> im install dos2unix
<coldsteal> rand: ^
<coldsteal> hyper_ch: what was the problem
<hyper_ch> the awk installed doesn't support the "**" operator
<coldsteal> mine eather
<coldsteal> hyper_ch: u can try bc for that part
<hyper_ch> or use /1024/1024
<hyper_ch> that works
<coldsteal> ok
<hyper_ch> instead of making 1024**2
<coldsteal> hyper_ch: is it done?
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: problem solved :)
<hyper_ch> feistys version of mawk does not support the "**" but in edgy it works
<hyper_ch> if gawk is additioanlly installed the diskspace is shwon even with **
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running xfce4-session 4.4.0 (Xfce 4.4.0), CPU: AMD Sempron 2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), HD: 311/897GB, RAM: 998/1010MB, 142 proc's, 2.18d up
<coldsteal> so its   tot+=$2/1024/1024;
<coldsteal> or
<coldsteal> tot+=1024/1024;
<hyper_ch> the 1024**2 means actually -->   1024 squared
<hyper_ch> so you can either replace $2/2024**2 by $2/1024/1024  or you install gawk
<coldsteal>  HD: 1/13GB,
<rand> or, $2/(1024*1024)
<coldsteal> is that the output ur shooting for
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: yeah, that works
<hyper_ch> but I installed now gawk so that works also
<hyper_ch> so, now how to sed "out" the Xfce 4.4.0 from xfce4-session 4.4.. (Xfce 4.4.0) ^^
<coldsteal> what do u want out of it the xfce4-seasion
<hyper_ch> no, I want the Xfce 4.4.0
<coldsteal> o so u want the ()
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: yes
<coldsteal> hyper_ch: got it
<coldsteal> xfce4-session --version | sed -n '1p' | awk '{print $3$4}'|sed -e 's:(::' -e 's:)::'
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: I'll try it
<coldsteal> xfce4-session --version | sed -n '1p' | awk '{print $3" "$4}'|sed -e 's:(::' -e 's:)::'
<coldsteal> it works perfext for me
<hyper_ch> yeppa
<rand> fun
<hyper_ch> just wanted to say about the " " also :)
<coldsteal> hey hyper_ch so whats the point of this script
<coldsteal> do u put it in ur doc or somthing
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running xfce4-session 4.4.0 (Xfce 4.4.0), CPU: AMDSempron2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), , RAM: 976/1010MB, 147 proc's, 2.19d up
<hyper_ch> that's the point of that script :)
<coldsteal> lol
<coldsteal> but why kde or xfce spacific
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: I run xfce
<hyper_ch> but the original script displays kde since I use konversation :)
<hyper_ch> that's why
<coldsteal> ik but what does the script care
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: what do you mean?
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running Xfce4.4.0, CPU: AMDSempron2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), , RAM: 996/1010MB, 148 proc's, 2.19d up
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running Xfce 4.4.0, CPU: AMDSempron2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), , RAM: 997/1010MB, 148 proc's, 2.19d up
<kma> HALP! :D
<hyper_ch> halp?
<kma> same as help :)
<kma> I got some encoding issues with the terminal :\
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running Xfce 4.4.0, CPU: AMDSempron2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), HD: 311/897GB, RAM: 997/1010MB, 146 proc's, 2.19d up
<coldsteal> Sysinfo for 'vfat': Linux 2.6.18-4-686 running Xfce4.3.99.2, CPU: PentiumIII(Coppermine) at 695 MHz (1392 bogomips), HD: 1/13GB, RAM: 244/249MB, 76 proc's, 3.10d up
<hyper_ch> kma: what are you trying to do
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: works perfectly now :)
<coldsteal> whats  konversation
<kma> hyper_ch: well, I connect to my server that runs a screen with irrsi.. the problem is that my swedish letters are screwed
<coldsteal> lol
<kma> declare -x LANG="C"
<kma> wtf?
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: konversation is a KDE irc client... the one I am using :)
<coldsteal> thats cuz there swedish
<coldsteal> kma: so its an irssi thing?
<kma> coldsteal: perhaps :)
<kma> coldsteal: in edgy I just ran "luit ssh myserver.com" and the translated the thing just fine
<coldsteal> kma: so what u in now?
<coldsteal> fes*
<coldsteal> idk whats its called
<coldsteal> lol i dont use ubuntu
<kma> coldsteal: fiesty :) xubuntu
<coldsteal> so luit isnt woking fine?
<kma> nope
<coldsteal> kma: im going to make this script into a php script
<kma> coldsteal: ?
<coldsteal> idk
<kma> idk?
<coldsteal> i dont know
<kma> oh
<coldsteal> kma: try ##linux
<coldsteal> lol dont tell them ur using *ubuntu
<kma> the Terminal application uses UTF8 right?
<coldsteal> i have no idea
<coldsteal> u can check the term settings also
<frandavid100> hiya guys
<coldsteal> hi
<frandavid100> I'd like to make a separate partition for /home, but my HD is only 4gb
<coldsteal> lol okay
<hyper_ch> frandavid100: 4gb... hmmm
<frandavid100> what would be the sanest space to give to / and /home?
<hyper_ch> frandavid100: how much ram?
<hyper_ch> frandavid100: what cpu?
<frandavid100> not sure... old one. It's not my pc, so I don't know it very well
<hyper_ch> frandavid100: open a terminal and enter  "top"
<hyper_ch> ok, you have nothing installed yet, right?
<ceil420> hey, just out of curiousity...
<ceil420> does that lil mouse have a name?
<ceil420> ^^
<frandavid100> nope, I'm on the livecd
<hyper_ch> ceil420: hmmm....
<hyper_ch> frandavid100: well, open a terminal and enter "top"
<hyper_ch> it should return the ram
<ceil420> i've just been calling the Xfce mouse "Rodent" lol
<hyper_ch> ceil420: good question :)
<hyper_ch> ceil420: did you try the xfce site?
<frandavid100> by the way, the panel didn't appear, which is weird... do you know how I can make it show up?
<ceil420> tryin' #xfce atm :p
<hyper_ch> ^^
<hyper_ch> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<coldsteal> hyper_ch: hey evan better xfce4-session --version |sed -e 's:.*(\(.*\)).*:\1:'|sed -n '1p'
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: why is that better?
<coldsteal> it is
<coldsteal> its shorter
<coldsteal> anything shorter in coding is better
<kma> erh.. anyone running an english installation of xubuntu? what is your LANG environment variable set to?
<coldsteal> more efecient
<kpel> hi all
<frandavid100> hyper_ch: top doesn't say much about my cpu; it just says how much of it is used
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: efficiency isn't the only important aspect of programming
<hyper_ch> frandavid100: how much ram?
<ceil420> <Eulex> ceil420, nope
<ceil420> <Eulex> though Xerry has been suggested
<ceil420> :p
<frandavid100> 320 mb
<hyper_ch> frandavid100: hmm, although it's a good thing to have a seperate home with just a 4gb drive I would advice against it
<coldsteal> hyper_ch: xfce4-session --version | sed '1 { s/.*(\(.*\)).*/\1/; q}'
<coldsteal> thats it
<frandavid100> any practical reason, beyond having limited storage?
<hyper_ch> frandavid100: if you had more than lets say 15 GB then I would make a seperate home
<frandavid100> see, it's for my girlfriend and she doesn't store movies or anything... Id rather have her few files protected
<kpel> i upgraded to feisty and the ca-certificates package is broken and breaks other packages too (curl, openoffice). is there any fix/workaround?
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: can you teach me regex ^^
<coldsteal> hyper_ch: lol i dont know it
<coldsteal> just like i dont know awk
<frandavid100> I already trashed her data today and she's gonna kick my ass when she finds out :S
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: yeah sure... xfce4-session --version | sed '1 { s/.*(\(.*\)).*/\1/; q}'   that very much looks like regex
<coldsteal> frandavid100: rm -fr /
<grazie> hyper_ch: re:regex....how much time you got?
<coldsteal> that clears things up
<hyper_ch> frandavid100: well, Ubuntu requires already 1.5 GB and then you should have at least 500 mb swap.... and then you need additional space if you want to install further programs and stuff
<frandavid100> I'm not gonna install much stuff
<hyper_ch> splitting up the 4gb drive will just make either very limited /home partition or limit you on the system
<coldsteal> frandavid100: screw that
<frandavid100> last-exit, bmp and maybe a couple more programs
<hyper_ch> frandavid100: I'd say you'll need at least 2.5 gb of root
<coldsteal> do a netinstall of debian or ubuntu
<grazie> frandavid100: I think hyper_ch was advising against a separate /home due to your limited disk size, but in principal it is still a very good idea
<frandavid100> yup that was my bet
<hyper_ch> leaving you then maybe with 1gb /home
<hyper_ch> frandavid100: or you could use damnsmalllinux
<hyper_ch> that uses much less space
<coldsteal> na screw that also
<hyper_ch> I have it on my usb stick
<coldsteal> get gentoo
<hyper_ch> grazie: time to learn regex... hmm  15min?
<frandavid100> so, that would make: 2.5 / 0.5 swap 1 /home
<frandavid100> right?
<coldsteal> grazie: u know regex?
<grazie> frandavid100: I tend to you a 1gb /home for every distro and a large data partition as well
<grazie> hyper_ch: 15 years?
<hyper_ch> grazie: ok, 2h?
<hyper_ch> ;)
<grazie> not enough time :(
<grazie> coldsteal: use to...rusty now
<hyper_ch> too bad
<coldsteal> hyper_ch: xfce4-session --version | sed '1 s/.*(\(.*\)).*/\1/; q'
<coldsteal> there
<coldsteal> done
<coldsteal> thats as small as its getting
<hyper_ch> frandavid100: well, yes, that's what I would tend to
<hyper_ch> thx coldsteal
<frandavid100> hyper_ch: thaks for the dsl idea. But I'd like to use a distro as similar to ubuntu as possible
<hyper_ch> frandavid100: hmm, there's another inofficial leightweight ubuntu distro
<frandavid100> really? what's that?
<hyper_ch> fluxbuntu... ubuntu with fluxbox
<frandavid100> no way! I'm only used to gnome... telling her how xfce is supposed to work, on the phone, is bad enough!
<hyper_ch> frandavid100: ok :)
<hyper_ch> well, then good luck with xfce
<frandavid100> would love it if I had some time to learn how fluxbox, tho
<hyper_ch> frandavid100: you habe have cable or dsl?
<frandavid100> dsl
<hyper_ch> well, then you could also setup a vnc so if she has problems you can log yourself in
<hyper_ch> then you can "see and show" yourself
<hyper_ch> that's how I handle the KDE of my mom
<frandavid100> hm... that would be an option, yeah
<frandavid100> never tried it, actually
<coldsteal> hyper_ch: i made it display cooler
<hyper_ch> or you could additionally install xubuntu-desktop to yourse
<hyper_ch> coldsteal:  what did you do now?
<frandavid100> but can you do that if they're not in the same lan?
<coldsteal> lol
<coldsteal> just a sec ill past it
<hyper_ch> frandavid100: well, has she access to a router?
<hyper_ch> frandavid100: I mean the router of her lan?
<frandavid100> er... yeah, but I don't think she would know what to do with it
<frandavid100> she's computer illiterate
<coldsteal> xfce4-session --version | sed '1 s:.*(\(.*\)).*:\1:; q'
<hyper_ch> well, how many people are using the lan there?
<coldsteal> oops
<coldsteal> http://tmp.vfat.org/xfce-sh.txt
<hyper_ch> frandavid100: I just setup the router of my mom that different ports get directed to different computers (I have given them fix ips in the lan)
<coldsteal> hyper_ch: screw vnc
<frandavid100> I'll look into that, it's definitely a good idea
<coldsteal> all u need is ssh
<coldsteal> the only reason i have a gui in linux is because i need firefox/opera and vlc/mplayer
<coldsteal> everything else im in a terminal for
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: it's for his gf :)
<coldsteal> so
<frandavid100> yup
<coldsteal> my sister and fg have linux
<coldsteal> and im always fixing there stuff
<coldsteal> lol
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: how about giving them a gui instead ^^
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi':\n Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running Xfce 4.4.0\n CPU: AMDSempron2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips)\n HD: 311/897GB\n RAM: 997/1010MB\n 145 proc's\n 2.19d uptime
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: that's now your version
<hyper_ch> the  \n aren't nice
<frandavid100> gui is fine with me... though it's true that the commandline can be more practical
<hyper_ch>  Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running Xfce 4.4.0, CPU: AMDSempron2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), HD: 311/897GB, RAM: 997/1010MB, 145 proc's, 2.19d up
<coldsteal> frandavid100: acrually if u want to go the vnc route go with freenx
<coldsteal> hyper_ch: the output is diff
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: and it's not got do have line breaks
<coldsteal> freenx is allot faster
<hyper_ch> as this would be "flooding"
<coldsteal> hyper_ch: ik but i like it that way for personal use
<hyper_ch> :)
<frandavid100> I'll
<coldsteal> and tunnled over ssh
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running Xfce 4.4.0, CPU: AMDSempron2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), HD: 311/897GB, RAM: 996/1010MB, 147 proc's, 2.19d up
<frandavid100> investigate how to use vnc and freenx as soon as the system is installed... right now this thing is sluggish
<coldsteal> it still gives u a gui tho
<coldsteal> frandavid100: i wouldnt go with *ubuntu
<coldsteal> its to slow for older systems
<coldsteal> what are ur system stats?
<frandavid100> no, xubuntu is fine with her pc
<coldsteal> still i would build up the system
<frandavid100> used to work fine and I just installed some more ram and a better video card, so there should be no problem
<coldsteal> u can get a netinstall
<kma> erh.. locale.. how do I change it? :)
<frandavid100> killed the gard drive in the process, too, so I hope reinstalling will get it fixed :(
<grazie> !locale | kma
<ubotu> kma: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<frandavid100> see you now guys, gonna do some work while this thing installs
<frandavid100> thanks for the help, really :)
<Catoptromancy> hmmm
<Catoptromancy> desktop.iso for 7.04 wont load
<Catoptromancy> bios has cd/dvd as first priority
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: did you burn it as CD-Image?
<Catoptromancy> ya
<Catoptromancy> same way as edgy
<Catoptromancy> probably corrupted the 5 hour download
<Catoptromancy> better installing edgy and updating
<grazie> Catoptromancy: did you md5sum check the iso?
<hyper_ch> http://youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ
<Catoptromancy> edgy cd works fine
<coldsteal> can someone do !help
<coldsteal> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hyper_ch> !help
<hyper_ch> [12:54]  <coldsteal> My Commands Are: !email, !webpage, !hug, !day, !date, !time, !tempcon C #, !tempcon F #, weighcon kg #, weightcon lb #, !lengthcon in #, !lengthcon cm # !weather zipcode (or country,city), !temp zipcode (or country,city), !country us (or any internet country code) !8-ball question?
<grazie> Catoptromancy: a clean install is better if you can
<kpel> shouldn't be though
<Catoptromancy> oh well
<grazie> but it is...
<grazie> Catoptromancy: did you md5sum check the iso?
<coldsteal> thanks hyper_ch
<Catoptromancy> how do i do that
<kpel> probably yes. at least judging from the fact that the ca-certificates package cannot be install after my upgrade and breaks so many other packages
<grazie> !md5sum | Catoptromancy
* coldsteal Gets grazie md5sum | Catoptromancy
<ubotu> Catoptromancy: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<coldsteal> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<coldsteal> lol it doesnt work for me
<grazie> coldsteal: what you up to?
<Catoptromancy> hmmm i dont have linux on HD yet
<coldsteal> trying to make an irssi bot
<Catoptromancy> i just reformatted everything
<coldsteal> but i dont know perl
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: put the ubuntu cd in your cd drive in windows... what is its content?
<Catoptromancy> invaild/
<Catoptromancy> disc ir broken
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: ????
<grazie> Catoptromancy: you can get md5sum util for windows too
<Catoptromancy> probabyl
<grazie> Catoptromancy: do you now rsync?.....will save doing a complete download again
<Catoptromancy> i dont have linux
<coldsteal> !weather 53204
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weather 53204 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Catoptromancy> i was setting up a duel boot,
<coldsteal> can u guys try the weather cmd
<Catoptromancy> im on a laptop right now till i get everything setup on my main pc
<Catoptromancy> I found md5sum tool
<grazie> Catoptromancy: not using desktop (live) cd?
<Catoptromancy> yes
<grazie> Catoptromancy: then you have linux :)
<coldsteal>  !weather ur zip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about weather ur zip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Catoptromancy> well not on PC heh
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: I don't understand where the problem is
<Catoptromancy> bad .iso
<Catoptromancy> my crappy connection
<Catoptromancy> md5 dumps alot of errors
<grazie> Catoptromancy: is iso on ntfs partition?
<Catoptromancy> yes
<Catoptromancy> no problem i got edgy
<Catoptromancy> I overheat this laptop, being on so long for the big download
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: hmmm, how about using bittorrent to get feisty?
<Catoptromancy> no its ok
<Catoptromancy> edgy is already installing
<hyper_ch> Catoptromancy: I wouldn't upgrade... I would do a clean install
<Catoptromancy> meh
<grazie> Catoptromancy: if you can move the iso to a fat or linux partition and use rsync it'll save you another large download
<hyper_ch> grazie: the power of rsync :) I love it
* grazie loves rsync too
<hyper_ch> grazie: http://phpfi.com/228602
<hyper_ch> ;)
* grazie uses rsync for backup too
<grazie> the only problem with rsync is that if the largest file of the data is size X you need at least 2X work space on the disk
<hyper_ch> grazie: why?
<hyper_ch> http://youtube.com/watch?v=xC5uEe5OzNQ
<grazie> hyper_ch: rsync needs an input and an output copy
<hyper_ch> :)
* hyper_ch got plenty of diskspace
<frandavid100> later!
<xlaxis> cheers
<xlaxis> does anyone know how to start an ssh server on xubuntu?
<kpel> xlaxis: the easy way is from the menu. system -> services
<hyper_ch> xlaxis: you need first to install it:  open a terminal:  sudo aptitude install openss-server
<hyper_ch> xlaxis: then it will also be auto-started
<hyper_ch> xlaxis: you need first to install it:  open a terminal:  sudo aptitude install openssh-server  (forgot the "h")
<xlaxis> thanks!
<xlaxis> you guys rock!
<kpel> hyper_ch: are you using edgy?
<hyper_ch> kpel: no, feisty
<kpel> hyper_ch: clean install or upgrade?
<hyper_ch> kpel: upgrade from herd5-->beta-->stable
<kpel> hyper_ch: ok, probably you can help then. does the ca-certificates package work for you? can you install it without problems?
<kpel> for some reason oo.org depends on it and after yesterday's upgrade to feisty openoffice won't install
<hyper_ch> I don't even know what that is
<kpel> i didn't know either but for some reason someone thought that you should have a lot of ssl certificates in order to write a letter to grandma
<hyper_ch> if security is important then I use encryption or gpg-signing
<kpel> indeed
<kpel> for some reason they created that stupid dependency on certificates. a nice single point of failure for the installation of the whole openoffice suite
<kpel> oh well, will probably have to reinstall edgy
<kpel> thanks anyway
<hyper_ch> kpel: why not clean install of feisty?
<hyper_ch> do you have /home on a seperate partition?
<kpel> yes. the thing is that i don't want to reconfigure everything. even if i take a backup of /etc i will have to copy conf files by hand
<kpel> it will be a sort of merging
<hyper_ch> kpel: what did you alter in /etc  ?
<kpel> i added a couple of udev rules, a couple of scripts for my wlan interface and i don't remember what else (that's the problem) :)
<kpel> i will probaly go through the clean install though
<grazie> hyper_ch: most of the system config is in /etc
<kpel> but it's a shame that the upgrade from edgy doesn't work properly
<hyper_ch> kpel: for some it does... for others not
<kpel> that's the problem
<kpel> i found where the postinst script dies but i don't know what exactly is going on
<kpel> it can't execute correctly the "db_version 2.0" statement
<xlaxis-ssh> As you can see, it worked :)
<kpel> woohoo
<kma> is there any lightweight diff tool for gtk?
<hyper_ch> kma: ???
<kma> hyper_ch: a tool that compares two text-files
<kma> hyper_ch: graphical merge tool :)
<Merchelo> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<grazie> kma: ? can't get much light than diff
<grazie> lighter*
<kma> grazie: no.. but I want a gui tool
<grazie> sorry
<grazie> kma: geany is a nice light ide....can't remember  whether there's a diff tool
<kma> grazie: yeah.. I'm going to try geany for development later on
<ephemeros> hey
<Merchelo> ho, lets go.
<kma> geany doesn't seam to have a diff tool... could be nice as a development enviroment any how
<ephemeros> anyone knows about a bug in Xubuntu Feisty installation, after i installed the system and few other apps i couldn't 'sudo' again?
<Merchelo> any error?
<ephemeros> Merchelo: /etc/sudoers permission denied
<kma> and why is openoffice-writer installed if you install xubuntu as english? :)
<Merchelo> it's your machine, not someone elses?
<ephemeros> kma: yeah, but you may use meld, it's gtk and really rules
<kma> ephemeros: yeah.. but meld requires ALOT of extra stuff. :\
<ephemeros> Merchelo: you are asking me, right?
<ephemeros> it is my machine, indeed
<kma> ephemeros: alot of strange stuff aswell :\
<ephemeros> kma: ok :D
<kma> ephemeros: libaudiofile and stuff.. wtf? :)
<ephemeros> kma: meld requires those??
<ephemeros> didn't notice :\
<kma> ephemeros: yup
<kma> ephemeros: it requires libgnome that requires some strange stuff :)
<grazie> ephemeros: I think I've heard about loss of sudo a couple of times now...may well be a bug...use launchpad...may be as simple as adding user back to sudoers list....unfortunately I'm just going out
<ephemeros> kma: oh, that's np, i install the gnome libs, if not for something else, but sure for Firestarter :)
<kma> well, I don't use any gnomes stuff :)
<ephemeros> grazie: thanks, i'll check it out
<ephemeros> lma: so what tool do you use for configuring the firewall, for example?
<kma> ephemeros: none
<ephemeros> :))
<ephemeros> that's cool
<ephemeros> kma: you know, i'm a purist, too,
<kma> ephemeros: don't run a firewall in my box.. got another box that runs freebsd that stores all my data and acts as a firewall :)
<ephemeros> people coding simply in gtk have most of my ideas,
<coldsteal> hyper_ch: u there?
<ephemeros> but there are chances that a software to be really superior and be Gnome/GDE
<hyper_ch> coldsteal: sort of
<coldsteal> hyper_ch: can u do !help
<hyper_ch> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ephemeros> kma: ok
<hyper_ch> [14:01]  <ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hyper_ch> [14:01]  [Notice]  -coldsteal- This is my help command.  !sys !help
<kma> ephemeros: doesn't seam to be any good gtk diff tool tho :\
<coldsteal> hyper_ch: try !sys
<hyper_ch> !sys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coldsteal> shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
<coldsteal> shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory
<coldsteal> Sysinfo for 'vfat':
<coldsteal>  Linux 2.6.20-ARCH
<coldsteal>  CPU: Pentium III (Coppermine) at 730 MHz (1463 bogomips)
<coldsteal>  HD: 2/8GB
<coldsteal>  RAM: 215/249MB
<coldsteal>  64 proc's
<coldsteal>  9.15d uptime
<ceil420> :o
<hyper_ch> [14:01]  <ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hyper_ch> [14:01]  [Notice]  -coldsteal- This is my help command.  !sys !help
<coldsteal> oops
<hyper_ch> ^^
<ephemeros> kma: yeah
<kma> anywhy.. I should return to get my keymap working
<ceil420> speaking of which, what's the permanent version of "setxkbmap us -option compose:rwin"?
<ceil420> :x
<kma> ROAR
* kma keymap doesn't work :\
<ceil420> 
<kma> heh.. why is firefox delivered with font.FreeType2.unhinted turned on ? :)
<jonah> hi guys having a bit of trouble, i deleted my default user to make a new one but now sudo and any admininstrative stuff not working
<jonah> messed up somewhere
<jonah> the new user i made can't takeover as the main one it seems
<kpel> kma: xxdiff
<kma> kpel: looks horrible.. but might do the trick :)
<kpel> kma: it is horrible. the good ones cost money
<thirdalbum> I have a question: There's a script that I want to add to my startup sequence on Edgy, so it will run before Xorg attempts to start. How might I do this?
<thirdalbum> Thanks in advance if anyone knows :-)
<kma> why o god why doesn't my keymap work
<kma> hm.. rather.. why o spagetthi monster why doesn't my keymap work
<ceil420> Thou shalt not take the great Pasta's name in vain!
<ceil420> RAmen!
<ceil420> :p
<kma> :)
* kma gets tired of this :\
* kma finds the problem
<Dr_PsY> hi, where are xfce config files ?
<Dr_PsY> in my old gentoo there was in .xfce4
<Dr_PsY> ~/.xfce4 i mean
<kma> ceil420: check /etc/X11/xorg.conf perhaps
<ceil420> :o
* ceil420 whips out a text editor
<kma> roar!
<kma> that almost worked for me
<kma> I had the correct layout.. but when I logged in it got changed :\
<ceil420> :x
<kma> there.. fixed that too
<ceil420> :o think i got it (not from xorg.conf)
<ceil420> Keyboard Preferences > Shortcuts > New theme with command "compose" keyed to "Multi_key"
<ceil420> won't know til i restart and wipe out the changes made with setxkbmap tho, and i don't wanna do that :p
<kma> :)
<shawn34> whats with the site? its so damn slow
<Pumpernickel> shawn34: A lot of people are trying to download the new release.
<imon9> hi
<imon9> i upgraded from edgy to feisty and scanning doesnt work anymore? anyone kows why it is broken?
<imon9> anyone around?
<hyper_ch> shawn34: you're using bittorrent for download?
<shawn34> yes
<vrkhans> hi i just install the 7.04 but my wireless internet is not working in that
<shawn34> hyper_ch, ktorrent
<hyper_ch> shawn34: was pretty quick for me to download
<vrkhans> what should i do, it works fine in 6.04
<shawn34> i know, the download is quicke
<hyper_ch> shawn34: any *torrent
<shawn34> quick*
<shawn34> thats not what the problem was
<hyper_ch> ah ok :)
<shawn34> the actual xubuntu site is really slow
<shawn34> took 10 minutes just to dowanlod the torrent file
<hyper_ch> shit :)
<shawn34> took 6 to download the actual iso
<shawn34> lol
<hyper_ch> anyway, gotta go to the grocery store... otherwise I have to starve on the weekend or eat fastfood
<vrkhans> does any one know how to fix it
<Merchelo> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<silox> Anyone knows how to get Zyxel G-202 Wireless adapter to work in Xubuntu?
<kel> Wazzzzup?
<kma> hmm.. what does lanuage-pack-en-base actually contain? :\
<Merchelo> engrish
<kel> lol?
<hyper_ch> holy shit
<Merchelo> sure why not, it's saturday, you can have fun on saturdays.
<hyper_ch> http://uk.theinquirer.net/?article=39087
<Merchelo> hah
<shawn34> can i do an install from a network connection? i can't seem to get a cd to burn without errors
<Merchelo> clean installation?
<shawn34> yea i guess
<kma> Merchelo: what I mean.. why does it depend on openoffice?
<shawn34> every cd i burn when i run the test md5sum fails
<kma> Merchelo: if you install xubuntu 7.04 (english) you get openoffice writer.. but if you install it with no translations... you don't get it
<Merchelo> i guess the language pack would contain dictionaries, and thesaurus for use with openoffice writer.
<Merchelo> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<hyper_ch> shawn34: you burn the cd at 1x?
<shawn34> 8
<shawn34> i will try again
<shawn34> damn 6th cd
<hyper_ch> shawn34: how about RW-CDs
<hyper_ch> and burn it as lowspeed as possible
<hyper_ch> and is the md5 check fo the .iso fine?
<shawn34> yea
<hyper_ch> shawn34: what burning software have you tried so far?
<shawn34> k3b
<hyper_ch> k3b should be fine
<shawn34> my drive only support 4x
<shawn34> burning at 4x now
<hyper_ch> shawn34: then burn at 4x
<shawn34> the realy problem is that I can't get any livecd's to load the desktop to allow me to install
<shawn34> real*
<hyper_ch> shawn34: how about the alternate cd?
<shawn34> When i select the first option on the live cd, it says loading in the top left and just sits there
<shawn34> thats what im trying now
<hyper_ch> the alternate is better at installing :)
<shawn34> the last 6cds were me trying to burn the damn alternate cd
<hyper_ch> shawn34: you have two computers?
<shawn34> yes
<hyper_ch> good :)
<shawn34> im on my main pc now
<hyper_ch> why don't you have a cd-rw? ^^
<shawn34> no only cdr's
<hyper_ch> after I burnt my first 10 linux cds I got myself a couple of rws
<hyper_ch> I tried fedora, mepis, slackware, and some others :)
<shawn34> hyper_ch, 4x, failed cd check again
<shawn34> wtf
<hyper_ch> use another burner
<Merchelo> or do you have a  usb key ?
<Merchelo> install minimal from usb key, and use network to install from there
<Merchelo> a suggestion of you like.
<shawn34> Merchelo, how do i do that?
<Merchelo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<hyper_ch> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<hyper_ch> !install | shawn34
<ubotu> shawn34: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<The_Tito> Ca hsite un dock prvus pour xfce?
<ardya> Fucking POS.
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* mode/#xubuntu [+b *!*@devnull.diix.org]  by Pumpernickel
* mode/#xubuntu [-o Pumpernickel]  by Pumpernickel
<Pumpernickel> !language | ardya
<ubotu> ardya: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<crouton> howdy
<grazie> hi there
<crouton> anybody know how to disable SCSI completely when trying to boot the 7.04 desktop CD?
<grazie> something like noscsi kernel parameter - lemme check
<grazie> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<grazie> crouton: or you can check yourself ^^
<Pumpernickel> That would essentially disable all disks, since with 2.6.20 the scsi subsystem is used for both ide, sata, and scsi.
<crouton> ah hell
<Pumpernickel> s/both//
<crouton> that would explain why my SATA/SCSI-less system is looking for sdb
<crouton> and failing miserably with exception Emask errors
<crouton> any reports of really old cdrom's not conforming correctly with that new subsystem scheme?
<Pumpernickel> The 'ide-legacy' boot option may work, but I can't find much documentation on it.
<crouton> trading out the old standard cdrom for a cd-rw seems to have fixed the issue
<crouton> i'm guessing because the cd-rw fits 'better' into the scsi subsystem
<mooniker> "E: xubuntu-artwork-usplash: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" -- anyone know what I can do about this synaptic error?
<Pumpernickel> mooniker: What's the output of `sudo apt-get install -f`?
<Pumpernickel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<mooniker> what does -f do?
<mooniker> oh, attempt to fix.
<Pumpernickel> It tries to fix any problems - e.g; broken dependencies - and, more importantly, shows what's broken while doing that.
<mooniker> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16835/
<Pumpernickel> Line 13 looks like the problem.
<Pumpernickel> `apt-get clean` will empty the package cache and free up some disk space to continue.
<mooniker> oh, my boot partition is too small.
<kumamoto> does anyone seem to have issues using cdrecord not burn cds
<kma> kumamoto: do you run it with sudo?
<kumamoto> for me either it was a tao issue or a fixate issue
<kumamoto> kma: yeah running sudo
<kma> just checking :)
<kumamoto> if I specify tao it moves to fixate issue when using -nofix option get something else don't know if it is a bug or what?
<kumamoto> I think this occurred when I upgraded I shouldn't have known
<kumamoto> if it isn't broke don't fixate it
<vidd_laptop> i just installed 7.04 and gxine wont play dvd's....
<Pumpernickel> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<vidd_laptop> i installed libdvdcss, and i get "No demuxer found - stream format not recognized
<kumamoto> vidd_laptop: must install more codecs
<mscdex> hello, i'm having a problem installing xubuntu on a dell laptop i have. the problem has to do with a "Dell Utility" partition that keeps popping up even after i delete it from gparted or cfdisk from the livecd. i tried rebooting after doing so, thinking the changes might not take effect right away. however as soon as i booted back up to the livecd to try to install again, the icon for the same partition popped up and xubuntu automo
<mscdex> sorry for the paragraph heh
<PodXT> hi
<PodXT> did a feisty dist-upgrade, all seems well except for sshd not starting...the init script says OK, links exist for the runlevel I'm at, but sshd isn't running, how can this be debugged?
<Ramla> mscdex: your paragraph was cut at "and xubuntu automo"
<mscdex> ah ok
<mscdex> and xubuntu automounted it when it was starting the actual install
<mscdex> during the "detecting file systems" phase
<PodXT> anyone?
<Tryathletics> please PM me if any of yall have successfully dist-upgraded from xubuntu edgy to feisty
<Tryathletics> thanks yall
<hyper_ch> why?
<razar> I am trying to save to an external hard drive, but it says "read only," how can I change this?
<Tryathletics> b/c i need to do so on a business computer with minimal downtime
<Tryathletics> gotta jet, cheers
<hyper_ch> razar: what do you try to do exactely?
<hyper_ch> Tryathletics: did you only use software from the repos?
<razar> I try to click and drag files to try to save to the hard drive
<hyper_ch> razar: is it a usb drive?
<razar> yes, 80 gb
<grazie> Tryathletics: I have successfully upgraded a clean edgy to feisty (beta) as part of testing. However, there seem to be a few that have had problems.
<hyper_ch> razar: use highlighting... makes it easier to get notices when you write something and then what fileformat is the usb drive?
<razar> I am not sure, how do I check that out?
<hyper_ch> !paste | razar
<ubotu> razar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<hyper_ch> razar: open a shell terminal and execute:   sudo fdisk -l     and pastebin that
<razar> here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16848/  Thanks
<hyper_ch> razar: use highlighting
<hyper_ch> razar: open Thunar and go to your usb drive
<hyper_ch> oben it there and then post again the sudo fdisk -l
<razar> %C12 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16851/ here is the link
<s|k> ok I'm running gnome
<s|k> and it's using less memory than xfce
<s|k> someone explain lol
<s|k> haha
<s|k> gnome is using 91 mb and xfce about 115mb
<malnilion> Well, I suppose the real question is what processes do you have started up?
<grazie> s|k: can't explain your differences without details, but you must have lower resource config for the gnome environment. Also, Linux likes to use memory (to get better performance) if the memory is available
<s|k> I see
<vrkhans> hi couldnt able to use my internet , its a wireless internet and uses the usb connector, i just install xubuntu 7.04
<vrkhans> dont know how to fix it
<vrkhans> please help me
<hyper_ch> vrkhans: what connector is it? Have you searched the ubuntuforums.org yet?
<vrkhans> hi
<hyper_ch> vrkhans: what connector is it? Have you searched the ubuntuforums.org yet?
<vrkhans> hyper_ch: no
<hyper_ch> vrkhans: you may want to try that... it's possible there is already a solution for your problem
<vrkhans> hyper_ch: i had 6.04 but its working fine with that
<vrkhans> detect automatically, now dont know what happen
<hyper_ch> things may have altered... best bet is to have a look at the forum... I'm pretty sure you are not the only one
<kma> hmm
<jacob> When I try to add a keyboard layout in the keyboard settings window, it forgets what I added. Could somebody help me out? Im running 7.04
<jacob> I meant that it forgets when I close the window.
<Bob_Lablah> Hey :D
<jacob> Hi, do you think you might be able to help me out with a problem Im having with keyboard layouts?
<Bob_Lablah> Fhkin hell, I'm strugling with the install of this wireless  :(
<Merchelo> !language | Bob_Lablah
<ubotu> Bob_Lablah: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Merchelo> !wifi | Bob_Lablah
<ubotu> Bob_Lablah: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Bob_Lablah> Merchelo
<Bob_Lablah> I'm reading a tutorial for my drivers atm
<Bob_Lablah> Just a linux first timer so it's fairly confusing
<predaeus> Did anybody succeed running xfce4-xmms-plugin with xmms? There are many failure entries in forums and I also get the same message that I need to install at least one of the supported players, although I have xmms installed. Using xubuntu. xfce 4.4.0.   plugin is 0.5.1
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :C  can anyone help me
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I was using xubuntu
<Lord_Maynoth_42> but went back with ubuntu
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and now my nic doesn't work
<Lord_Maynoth_42> it works in xp, and it was working in ubuntu and xubuntu
<ber1> (super newb talk ensues) - i have ubuntu 7.4 running and its terribly slow. 6.10 was decent, but after upgrading, every task seems to shoot my RAM usage up to 100% (and i have 512mb). changing a tab in swiftfox will lock up my computer for a few seconds and freeze my music and whatnot - very  annoying. henceforth, i'd like to install xubuntu on a separate partition. now, i know what i'm about to propose is possible, but i'm wondering how di
<h3sp4wn> Lord_Maynoth_42: Try removing network manager
<Lord_Maynoth_42> from add/remove? or synaptic?
<h3sp4wn> Lord_Maynoth_42: Are you running feisty or edgy or ?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> feisty
<h3sp4wn> Are you bothered for network manager ? ubuntu feisty uses it xubuntu feisty doesn't (I think its a waste of time)
<vidd_laptop> what codecs are needed to get gxine to play dvd's....besides libdvdcss?
<h3sp4wn> libdvdcss2 ?
<h3sp4wn> !info libdvdcss2
<ubotu> Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in feisty
<vidd_laptop> i installed libdvdcss, and i get "No demuxer found - stream format not recognized
<vidd_laptop> i understand why they did not include libdvdcss in by default....
<h3sp4wn> Lord_Maynoth_42: what does - sudo ethtool -i eth0 say (or whatever it used to be) (if you don't have ethtool - do sudo apt-get install ethtool (or aptitude if you have used it all along)
<vidd_laptop> but in dapper, gxine worked without any other tweeking
<Lord_Maynoth_42> well it for some reason says unknown
<Lord_Maynoth_42> in the hardware info
<Lord_Maynoth_42> but it was working
<h3sp4wn> !info libxineextracodecs
<ubotu> Package libxineextracodecs does not exist in feisty
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and detected
<Lord_Maynoth_42> previously
<h3sp4wn> !info libxine-extracodecs
<ubotu> libxine-extracodecs: the xine video/media player library, transitional package. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.1.4-2ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 68 kB
<Lord_Maynoth_42> *_*
<Merchelo> is there a way i can roll back an installation of a certain module ?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ill brb
<Lord_Maynoth_42> thanks
<vidd_laptop> h3sp4wn, awesome...and the auto-load works too!
<predaeus> ah it depends on the xmms-dev package in Xubuntu. now it works .... wheeee :-)
<h3sp4wn> vidd_laptop: Its whatever that points to
<h3sp4wn> (its a transitional)
<Pumpernickel> Merchelo: Which module?
<Merchelo> it's ok, Pumpernickel, ati removed support for 9200, and the old version doesn't work with xorg 7.2, i'm gonna do a reinstall.
<h3sp4wn> No reason to use fglrx anyway with a 9200
<h3sp4wn> (Other than maybe tv-out is slightly easier to setup)
<Pumpernickel> Merchelo: +1 to what h3sp4wn said.  Per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#head-839ea46a1da3bee0839b28a9595722a9cdf07797 the 9200 is fully supported.
<Merchelo> well i had major problems with the upgrade, and i mainly use this machine for coding and a game which relies on FPS performance.
<h3sp4wn> I believe the exa performance has been fixed as of xorg 7.2
<Merchelo> but there's no proper ati support for a 9200 card with xorg 7.2, they stopped it altogether.
<h3sp4wn> There is perfect support with free drivers
<test3r> hey im up & running from Xubuntu704Desktop.  i got ~300MB of RAM, so it was able to go that low. I know people were questioning the "Reqs" of that.
<test3r> Anywho- I installed the legacy drivers for my gForce2, then ran "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" which changed the PCI setting to 0.5.0 which was supposed to be set at 1.0.0, and fudged the name to "Generic Video Card" instead of the nvidia name in there.
<test3r> I have logo splash that comes up when X starts, but then when I run "glxinfo | grep rendering" I get the old "no monitor for 0.0" bit again. What do I need to change still?
<agcrouton> hm
<agcrouton> is gf2 supported?
<test3r> through the nvidia-legacy drivers pak yes
<test3r> the pak hasnt changes in years i think
<test3r> btw - this all works fine on Xubuntu 606. no installer troubles except the expected. (you have to add in the lines "ignore display devices" "rendering extensions" etc)
<coldsteal> hyper_ch: u there?
<agcrouton> hm
<agcrouton> i got rid of all my older cards, so I can't help much on the direct testing route
<test3r> yeah it totally should be seeing "generic monitor" there still
<agcrouton> did you hand-edit the xorg.conf after running nvidia-glx-config?
<test3r> maybe it's because the "nvidia-glx-config enable" util changed some bit to something bad- like it did with my PCI location of the card ITSELF?
<test3r> someone should rly look into it prob- I wish I knew where to / what files to check on this box
<agcrouton> compare the backup and the current xorg.conf files
<agcrouton> you'll probably find the error or difference
<test3r> well from fresh install of course the distro defaulted to "nv" for the driver, but yeah ill compare the other bits thats a good iea
<boubbin> how to installati drivers ?
<agcrouton> did you check the ubuntu wiki?
<boubbin> i can follow those instructions for xubuntu 7.04 ?
<boubbin> even when theyre to xubuntu.
<boubbin> even when theyre to ubuntu. <- i mean
<test3r> yes they work the same. run a search on the Ubuntu pages for your Hardware name you need driver for
<test3r> agcrouton > the only difference is in the "Screen" section just below the "Device" and "Monitor" section, and it's because the "nv" driver supports different modes. that should not be effecting Direct Rendering being turned on or off. the additional modes supported are 720X400 and 1X1.
<test3r> ive also tried commenting the "DRI" line up at the top on & off, somewhere I read to turn the DRI off.
<coldsteal> how can i make a debian pkg that has all the dependencies
<test3r> try "man make"
<test3r> or search webcrawler - maketools
<coldsteal> whats webcrawler
<gnomefreak> !packaging > coldsteal
<test3r> it makes google look like a P.O.S.
<gnomefreak> !compilee > coldsteal
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> !compile > coldsteal
<gnomefreak> read the 2 pms there are instructions there for both ways i believe
<test3r> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<coldsteal> ok
<test3r> doh. already been there. thx tho   =)
<test3r> woop! i was right in deciding i should re-read it anyway.
<test3r> it says NOW we should use a RestrictedDrivers special install window thingee
<test3r> gr8. i puckered it up doing it oldsk00l   ;p
<test3r> i feel like a pimp now   =D
<test3r> ok here goes nothing.  a complete roll back & attempt at re-injection.  with a gForce2, 20Gigs  & 500MHz box.  wish me luk
<Cinnander> good l... oh too late :)
<schwofler> hi, just upgraded from edgy to feisty with a dell 9400 (ati x1400) and now my x-server won
<schwofler> 't start
<schwofler> no matter what i try (even tried vesa drivers) i still get errors and no x-server (no modes found)
<schwofler> anyone an idea how to fix this?
<schwofler> (apart from sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver xorg)
<jrsims> HEY I installed Beryl, and now my xfce windows have no borders!
<[1] ircusr> hi
<jrsims> how do I fix?
<[1] ircusr> dunno
<jrsims> I uninstalled beryl, but still the same problem.
<jrsims> so beryl messed something up
<jrsims> and I have no clue how to fix
<[1] ircusr> weird
<ZACHWHITE4> hrm,
<ZACHWHITE4> installed xubuntu 7.04 today... i cant get a terminal to open
<ZACHWHITE4> just restarts xubuntu and takes me back to login screen
<test3r> nice i got direct rendering now enabled!!!  Success-  Xubuntu704 Desktop i386 running on 500Mhz AMD, 281MB RAM (the top and bottom bars wouldnt show up from LiveCD Desktop CD, but install worked) and a gForce2 MX using nvidia-legacy drivers.  I   LOVE   THIS    DISTRO
<test3r> =)))   i think ur stuck with me.   ;p
<test3r> you will still have to call me anon though, but i thought server would prob boot that, thus, i am tester
<test3r> one of a million.
<test3r> why hello to all 50 billion of you
<jgm> Hi are there any known issues with using xubuntu and display compositing with Xinerama?  I have two monitors linked with Xinerama and when I attempt to enable display compositing everything goes distinctly grey...
<b52laptop> hi
<b52laptop> is any one using tora ?
<test3r> i have to disable compositing with my old old legacy gForce card, what type of card are you using?
<jgm> 7800GT
<test3r> is that  an ATI?
<test3r> no that must b newer gforce
<jgm> I'm pretty sure that it was working fine when I was using twin view but with xinerama it just seems to crash out
<jgm> Yep it's a GeForce card
<test3r> machinecode.   =\
<test3r> im using an old old compax presario monitor  lol
<test3r> u runnin 2 flatscreens?
<jgm> Yep
<test3r> crazy
<test3r> nice support range, there
<jgm> Annoying that it doesn't work, there doesn't seem to be any window manager that handles this stuff properly
<test3r> well its taken alot of time to get to where it is now, though
<jgm> Ah well will just go hack my xorg.conf and see if something magic happens
<test3r> linux doesnt have hardware mfgs lining up to write patches / etc
<jrsims> there's no good support for linux on more than on display then?
<test3r> im not sure what app "Xinerama" is that he is trying to use, but he said his two flatpannels worked
<test3r> l8ers
<Shaba1> Hello all
#xubuntu 2007-04-22
<Shaba1> are symbolic links on unix/linux the same as shortcuts on window?
<kma> yes and no
<Shaba1> ok kma how yes?
<Shaba1> how ni?
<totalwormage> ecki ecki ecki ptang zoo phong!
<soweto76> I upgraded from Edgy to Feisty.  I read in the announcement of the new release that there  was a "wizard" of some sort to install nasty codecs.  I don't know how to access this program.
<odat> hello everyone
<odat> anyone able to get apple's movie trailers working with gxine?
<Shaba1> Ok anyone know how to put a driver for a web cam on xubuntu
<Shaba1> I found a site that supposedly had a driver
<Shaba1> but I just could not figure it out. It was all linuxspeak
<Shaba1> and I do windowsspeak
<odat> did you plug your webcam in?
<Shaba1> yes
<Shaba1> of course I did odat
<odat> what did you test your cam with?
<Shaba1> just becasue I use windows does not mean I am a complete idiot
<Shaba1> I have been programming computers since before you were born probably
<odat> answer the question please
<Shaba1> I did
<Shaba1> <Shaba1> of course I did odat
<odat> what program did you use to test it
<odat> that was the question
<Shaba1> thats the thing
<Shaba1> I did not try any program I yahooed for +Creative +Webcam +Notebook +linux
<Shaba1> and found a page that clamied to have a driver
<Shaba1> but instead of simple instruction on how to install the driver
<Shaba1> the page had a whole lot of history and this and that
<odat> open synaptic and install camorama
<odat> the driver is probably already installed
<Shaba1> then why am I not able to use that cam on the xubuntu side of my laptop
<odat> what are you talking about bro
<odat> install camorama then use that program to see if your cam is working
<odat> install camorama on the xubuntu side
<odat> through synaptic
<Pumpernickel> soweto76: If you attempt to play an unsupported media file, it should launch automatically.
<Shaba1> http://feanor.sssup.it/~pj/linux/creative_webcam_notebook.html
<Shaba1> http://mxhaard.free.fr/download.html
<Shaba1> those are the two pages I found
<odat> shaba1 are you not listening?
<odat> get on your xubuntu machine
<odat> attached the cam
<odat> open up synaptic and install camorama
<soweto76> Pumpernickel, when I tried to play a web based video (probably buried in javascript) I did not get an automatic response.
<Shaba1> I heard you
<Shaba1> you mind if I take the time to start up the machine
<Shaba1> ??
<odat> open up camorama and see if your cam is working
<odat> chances are since its a creative webcam the driver is already installed on your machine
<Pumpernickel> soweto76: If you can find out what format it's in, and what media player plugin your browser is using, I can probably tell you what package you'll need.
<odat> Pumpernickel, any reason why gxine doesn't play quicktime movies?  i have all the codecs installed
<soweto76> Pumpernickel, Anyway, I understand that the automatic nature now.  I have installed the codes like win32 and a gxine browser plugin and it now works.  Thanks.
<Pumpernickel> soweto76: OK, cool.
<BFTD> wad up?
<hyper_ch> hmmm, Kate doesn't like a 250mb sql file...
<Pumpernickel> odat: Does it crash, or just not play?
<Shaba1> starting up now odat
<odat> Pumpernickel, just doesn't play
<Pumpernickel> And you have libxine1-plugins installed?
<soweto76> Pumpernickel, libxine1-plugins seems to have a lot of gnome depencies eh.
<soweto76> Pumpernickel, ^depencies^dependencies
<Pumpernickel> Yeah.  The actual codecs are mostly in libxine1-ffmpeg and libxine1, but the other dependencies provide some output plugins as well.
<soweto76> okeeleedokeelee
<Shaba1> Its downloading now odat
<Shaba1> that did it odat
<Shaba1> thanks
<Shaba1> ok next question
<Shaba1> How can I adjust the amout of time before grub starts windows
<Shaba1> now it is at 25 seconds
<Shaba1> I would like it to be a minute
<Morpheus_74> Hello.  I just did a fresh install of fiesty, and the text when in tty1,2,3,4.. is extremely huge that I cannot see what I type in be
<Morpheus_74> any ideas?
<helloworld> hello
<helloworld> how do i install gnome on xubuntu???
<helloworld> can't find ubuntu-gnome
<helloworld> nm its ubuntu desktop
<Lord_Maynoth_42> If anyone could help me please, I am about to go batty.. My NIC was detected and working fine(still does in xp) in xubuntu feisty, but it quit so I reformatted in ubuntu.  It says its an unknown device in hardware information.  I downloaded and installed the latest linux driver from realtek RTL8111B but it didn't do anything so I rebooted and it still says unknown device...
<malnilion> Wireless or ethernet?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> hey
<Lord_Maynoth_42> its ethernet
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :/
<malnilion> Hmmm, most ethernet should be supported out of box :-/
<malnilion> let's see...
<Lord_Maynoth_42> it was working
<Lord_Maynoth_42> fine
<Lord_Maynoth_42> then it wuit
<Lord_Maynoth_42> quit
<Lord_Maynoth_42> so i reformatted it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> um
<Lord_Maynoth_42> when you install a driver
<Lord_Maynoth_42> i had to compile
<Lord_Maynoth_42> do you have to redetect hardware
<malnilion> A kernel module?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> yes
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I installed as per the instructions
<malnilion> Yeah, you probably had to reload the kernel module
<malnilion> And assuming that worked, you would have internet...
<Lord_Maynoth_42> make clean modules		make install	depmod -a
<Lord_Maynoth_42> thats what it said to do
<malnilion> Yeah, probably should have set things up for you
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :c
<malnilion> Okay, so next question, are you using a network manager?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> what do you mean?
<malnilion> Like a network manager application?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> whatever the default install has
<malnilion> Could you see if there's any info when you run "ifconfig" from a command line?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> sure...
<Lord_Maynoth_42> i will have to reboot and check though
<Lord_Maynoth_42> im on my xp hard drive
<malnilion> Oh, damn
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :/
<malnilion> Well, here's the thing, if you don't have internet when you boot up, there's a problem
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I can't figure it
<Lord_Maynoth_42> out
<Lord_Maynoth_42> it works great in xp
<Lord_Maynoth_42> it was working in xubuntu
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and then it just quit
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :c
<Lord_Maynoth_42> its saying its an unknown device
<Lord_Maynoth_42> but it lists its info
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is there anyway to force it to use a driver?
<malnilion> You didn't remove any kernel packages that were installed did you?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> no
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I did a fresh install even
<Lord_Maynoth_42> of fiesty xubuntu
<Lord_Maynoth_42> and then ubuntu
<malnilion> Strange...
<Lord_Maynoth_42> is it possible to force it to use a driver
<malnilion> I'm not certain :-/
<Lord_Maynoth_42> modprobe
<Lord_Maynoth_42> what does that do
<Lord_Maynoth_42> ?
<Morpheus_74> Hello.  Can someone help me with my refresh rate?
<BFTD> Morpheus_74 whats the problem?
<LM1> How do I force a hardware redetect?
<Morpheus_74> BFTD: Are you still here?
<BFTD> Morpheus_74 yes
<LM1> :C
<Morpheus_74> BFTD: I just did a fresh install of Xubuntu 7.04 (fiesty), and my video card is an intel i740.
<BFTD> ew
<BFTD> ok
<BFTD> go on
<Morpheus_74> BFTD: I edited my xorg file to get my display to 1024 X 768, but I cannot change the refresh rate, when I scroll with the mouse it's choppy, and when I got to tty1,2,3... the font is so large that I cannot see what I'm typing at the bottom of the screen.
<BFTD> oh
<BFTD> its the type of card actually
<BFTD> its old and yuckie
<Morpheus_74> BFTD: I had it working under Ubuntu 6.06.  Did something major change with 7.04?
<Morpheus_74> BFTD: Anything I can do?  I thought Linux was suppose to be good with older hardware?
<BFTD> !i780
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i780 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BFTD> !info i780
<ubotu> Package i780 does not exist in feisty
<BFTD> hrm
<BFTD> !i810
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i810 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BFTD> oooh
<BFTD> 740
<BFTD> ok
<emilami> yall, i have a few questions
<emilami> i've been a longtime xfce4 user on gentoo
<BFTD> shoot
<emilami> i got frustrated with gentoo and switched to kubuntu... which is killing me
<emilami> how stable is xubuntu?
<BFTD> more then kubuntu
<emilami> i was led to believe it was basically in development stages
<emilami> awesome
<BFTD> alt+F2
<BFTD> terminal
<BFTD> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<emilami> how does it handle wireless?
<LM1> is there a command to redetect hardware?
<ElTigreDelSur> can someone help me with a sound problem?
<BFTD> LM1 I'm not sure
<emilami> i've had serious problems with kubuntu settings colliding somehow, and my wireless is dropping on me every few hours
<BFTD> emilami I had to use ndiswrapper for mine
<emilami> and then it takes at least an hour to get it working again
<BFTD> Oh? you have wireless already, ok cool
<BFTD> yeah
<BFTD> It does that to me too
<BFTD> but not under xubuntu
<emilami> i just used the little builtin... whatever it is that kde uses
<emilami> i set up wlassistant at first
<BFTD> 7.04 right?
<emilami> yeah
<emilami> and that told me that it dropped support for it and was going to uninstall it
<BFTD> ok
<peeps> i don't understand why I don't have firefox 2.0.  does anyone know how to make apt-get give me 2.0
<BFTD> peeps what version?
<BFTD> OS that is
<peeps> 7.04
<BFTD> hrm
<BFTD> what did it install?
<peeps> it started as Dapper, and has been upgraded twice
<peeps> when i run firefox it says 1.5.0.4
<emilami> i used to like gentoo, but over the past 2 years it has become unstable... so... yeah
<emilami> and gentoo is basically all i know, so i feel like an idiot trying to figure this stuff out
<emilami> especially since i'm used to my husband doing all the network configuration for me
<peeps> according to apt-get i already have the latest version of firefox installed
<peeps> i don't get it
<emilami> mine is on 2.0.0.3
<emilami> go to help - about
<emilami> it will tell you what your version is
<peeps> i know, and it says 1.5.0.4
<peeps> i tried a reinstalll but that didn't seem to do anything
<emilami> 2.0.0.3 is what i am seeing in the adept manager thing also
<BFTD> peeps pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<emilami> i'm going to torrent xubuntu overnight, wipe the kubuntu, and just start fresh
<emilami> i'm glad i keep a /home partition ^_^;
<BFTD> emilami whats wrong with sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<emilami> it would work, but i think my husband is going to switch also
<emilami> this way we just have to download it once
<emilami> and will have a disc
<emilami> thanks for your help, bftd
<peeps> http://pastebin.ca/452188
<peeps> BFTD, there is the file, sorry it took me a bit
<BFTD> peeps go her -----> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<BFTD> and create a feisty sources.list
<minstrel> anyone know what gives with xubuntu 7.04 not being able to boot safe graphic mode when hooked to a twinview setup?
<Pumpernickel> 1)  Where are you specifying safe mode - boot, or login? and 2)  What error messages do you get?
<peeps> BFTD, ok now what
<BFTD> peeps sudo apt-get update
<peeps> ok
<itknight> hi All
<itknight> has anyone done a ltsp setup on Xubuntu
<peeps> BFTD, didn't seem to help
<BFTD> peeps whats the output of this command "apt-cache search firefox"
<minstrel> Pumpernickel:    just on the cd boot    have a nvidia card with a viewsonic on the vga and a dell on the dvi port     the vga went offline and the dell said range too low
<peeps> BFTD, http://pastebin.ca/452224
<BFTD> peeps I'm not too sure whats wrong
<BFTD> try sudo apt-get remove firefox then sudo apt-get install firefox
<Pumpernickel> minstrel: Sounds like it's trying to output a video mode not supported by those monitors.  Have you tried specifying it manually?
<Pumpernickel> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_driver#VESA_video_mode_numbers
<minstrel> Pumpernickel:    vga=xxx i can do but what are the commands for doing refresh rate?  80hz ?
<test3r> !menu edit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu edit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<test3r> wait now i see the menu editor! it did get fixed in 610, yes?
<rici> i just tried to burn a cd with xfburn on 6.10, and it did absolutely nothing really fast. i.e. it shows 100% complete immediately without doing anything.
<rici> cdrecord worked from the command line, though.
<Samt> Anyone know where to get an xubuntu md5sum from? I tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes but can't find xubuntu md5s there.
<rici> i just found those.
<rici> sec.
<rici> Samt: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/MD5SUMS
<Samt> thanks
<test3r> rici > have u tried growisofs ?
<rici> no
<rici> what would it do that would be useful to me?
<test3r> ive been able to use that - its from cmnd line. but have the worst luck with the GUI ones with my hardware
<test3r> well it burns disks
<test3r> cds or dvd
<rici> odd name for a burner
<rici> but cdrecord worked fine
<test3r> u dont even have to do much fancy just hook up ur burner to the tux box (even USB) flip it oon. stik in blank.  then run the program with switches
<test3r> try man growisofs  and you'll see
<rici> ok, i'll keep that in mind.
<test3r> i used it to re-construct data from a corrupted disk made by a Mac user that doesn't understand how to test a Paid Job that he handed to me
<test3r> kewlio.
<rici> looks handy.
<rici> i don't actually burn cd's that often, just when i'm about to travel
<rici> i was just wondering why xfburn didn't do anything
<rici> i expected at least an error message or something.
<test3r> yeah im not sure about the audio CDs with that prog. cant be that hard though
<rici> i was burning an iso, anyway
<rici> i usually like to carry my active work with me, just in case.
<test3r> i think i ended up mounting thru loop bak
<test3r> the iso?
<rici> yeah
<rici> i don't know why i bother.
<rici> i always have this fantasy that i'll have some spare time and a machine to borrow
<rici> it never actually works out that way
<test3r> a/nd then just ref the mount from the cmnd line 'growisofs -dvd-compat -speed=1 -Z /dev/dvd -R -J /some/files
<rici> but having the cd gives me some sort of sense of security
<test3r> write doen that last bit there
<test3r> ;)   njoy
<rici> thanks
<test3r> thats for rockridge jouliete  the resulting disk will be compat alot of things
<test3r> and of course thats for burning to a blank DVD- but im sure the CD line looks similar
<test3r> hey u havin trouble getting a box to run xubuntu on????  lol, come buy one of mine.  $30.
<test3r> the next Presario i see someone toss out iin the dumpster ima try poketlinux on
<test3r> or something just ultra ultra compat
<Pumpernickel> minstrel: I don't know of any way to specify refresh.
<test3r> & learn how to do the etc. but something that works better than gentoo HAHAHAHAHAH
<Ratshell> Hey question where would I go to report admin abuse?
<Pumpernickel> Ratshell: What kind of abuse / where?
<Ratshell> Okay one of the admins for some reason baned me from ubuntu.
<minstrel> thanks Punpernickel    may try switching monitors or something to see if i can resolve it
<Ratshell> So I went to Ubuntu-ops to report them, the same one banned from there
<Pumpernickel> Ratshell: #ubuntu-ops
<Pumpernickel> hmmm
<Ratshell> So I went to ubuntu+1 to ask a question about gnump3d and and that admin banned me there to
<Ratshell> I didn't do anything and I want to be unbanned
<Ratshell> So any idea?
* test3r dances a jig
<test3r> more. liquid. refreshment.      yes
<Pumpernickel> Looking at the bantracker... seems you made a royal pain of yourself.
<Shaba1> how do I check my sound system/ all of a sudden I am not getting any audio on dvds or screen cast in xubuntu
<test3r> always first chek the plug. 99% of the time its The Plug. then chek to see the card is in all the way by removing it then putting it back in the PCI / USB however you are connecting your soundcard.
<Shaba1> its a laptop
<Shaba1> so there are no connectors to speakers
<test3r> have you added a link to your audio panel at your top bar yet?
<test3r> right click the top bar, goto add, find the audio program
<test3r> mine says "Volume Control" in the resulting list of things to ass
<test3r> uh assasinate
<test3r> no thats not the word i meand
<test3r> add
<Shaba1> what top bars
<test3r> your top Panel
<Shaba1> I right click
<Shaba1> and then clicked add new items
<test3r> with the clock? and the Applications menu and such
<Shaba1> now I have a dialog box
<Shaba1> with some choices
<test3r> so it is the choice pertaining to your question
<Shaba1> hold on let me look to see if anyof them look like they deal with video
<test3r> the audio related choice
<Shaba1> that is what I meant
<Shaba1> I just typed
<Shaba1> audio
<Shaba1> Ok I adjusted every slider I cold fine up
<Shaba1> NOW its playing
<Shaba1> thanks test3r
<test3r> hey np man   =)))
<Shaba1> nice
<Shaba1> and quick
<Shaba1> i like that
<Shaba1> thanks
<test3r> i find screenshot icon to add to be nice
<test3r> quick and easy & allows you to set delay, auto-filename (it will just put them in your user dir)
<test3r> the mount thing looked dangerous to me because it might unmount my main partition (hda1?)
<test3r> of the other choices to add to the bar
<test3r> ... i need to figure out how to just add a shortcut to Terminal up there. the same thats under accessories.
<rici> add new item | launcher | fill it all in
<test3r> oh shnap! thx!  now i just gota figure out where its calling...
<rici> .. /usr/bin/xfce4-terminal
<rici> without the ..
<test3r> i know where to look for that
<test3r> ok
<rici> and you'll probably want to find the nice Terminal icon
<test3r> its in the button-select-list
<test3r> veryvery ez
<xjkx> What graphical cd burner comes By Default on xubuntu ?
<Pumpernickel> xfburn
<test3r> has ne1 found a better x editor than "xjed" yet for learning C?
<xjkx> Pumpernickel, does it burn audio?
<xjkx> LoL, this xfburn uses gnome thing
<xjkx> xubuntu using gtk would not sound right
<Pumpernickel> No, it doesn't burn audio.
<Pumpernickel> And Xfce is gtk based, so I'm not sure what your problem with that is.
<xjkx> oh...i thought it was a fluxbox follower :/
<Pumpernickel> If you're looking to burn audio disks, graveman may work for you.
<Pumpernickel> !info graveman
<Pumpernickel> ...and the bot is lagged.
<ubotu> graveman: graphical tool to burn dvd and cd, gtk based. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.12-5-1 (feisty), package size 692 kB, installed size 2432 kB
<xjkx> Pumpernickel, i am actually writing a description and only default packages counts ;)
<Pumpernickel> ah
<xjkx> but thanks, the information it uses gtk was awesome :>
<xjkx> Pumpernickel, then why its less heavy than gnome? i dont get it
<xjkx> i meant xfce
<xjkx> or xubuntu X ubuntu
<Pumpernickel> Gtk is just the interface toolkit.  There's a lot of other stuff that goes into making a desktop environment.
<xjkx> uhmm, so kde is not heavy for using QT, i get the point
<test3r> gtk is used by C compiler
<Pumpernickel> Yeah.
<Pumpernickel> test3r: Uh... what?
<test3r> isnt it? in my book it said i neede d a gtk pak or two installed for it to compile
<test3r> they might have been already on here, though
<xjkx> I thought the interface toolkit was heavy already, are they all the same (in this topic)
<Pumpernickel> test3r: Those would be requirements for a specific application.
<Pumpernickel> e.g; in order to build an app that requires gtk, you'll need the gtk development headers.
<test3r> ooop im sorry its libg++
<test3r> (contains useful C classes for noobs)
<xjkx> Pumpernickel, would you mention any example that makes a DE hevier? i know kde comes with a lot of packages, but it would just keep space in HD, it wouldn't be in memory since it isnt in execution as long as you don't open the application, It's really interesting to understand, if you don't care explainning
<Pumpernickel> There's lots of things that contribute.
<Pumpernickel> The mindow manager, the file browser, various applets, how frequently-used libraries are implemented.
<Pumpernickel> Thunar, for example, is much lighter than Nautilus or Konqueror.
<xjkx> And, the libraries are totally different between gnome and xfce, uh ho, i think i got it
<xjkx> But to people like me, who installs firefox wherever i am, uses xterm as file browser, the DE shouldn't make that much difference, but the libraries
<test3r> that libg++ is outdated to the point of Do Not Use. good thing i read descriptions. I wonder how I'm supposed to interface with C++ then? hopefully my book is new enough to know C++ has changed
<Catoptromancy> hmmm preparing mount points seems unusally hard
<Pumpernickel> test3r: Most of what was in libg++ is in libstdc++.
<test3r> which is already there.  Sweet
<test3r> don't ya jus Love C     =D
<test3r> i could kiss C.
<xjkx> i couldnt, but i could kiss java
<Catoptromancy> it says "no root file system"
<test3r> java is nice- but java cant compile me Doom to run on my tuxbox.
<Catoptromancy> when i try to manually edit partition table
<test3r> but java is oop.  the c ive seen is very procedural.
<xjkx> and xubuntu comes with firefox? sorry if i asked already
<Pumpernickel> Yeah.
<xjkx> thanks
<test3r> The text editor that comes with Xubuntu, "mousepad," is lightweight, & very easy, too.
<Shaba1> guys I did a search for php and mysql in synaptic
<Shaba1> I came up with nothing
<Shaba1> should I just go and dowload xamp
<Shaba1> ??
<Pumpernickel> !info php5
<ubotu> php5: server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Shaba1> Sorry if that sound dumb
<malnilion> Um, there's no way there is nothing in synaptic for phy or mysqly in synaptic
<malnilion> php, even
<malnilion> jesus
<test3r> do u want Apache?
<malnilion> I can't type
<Shaba1> I already have all of it on the windows side
<Shaba1> Well I really do not need apache
<Shaba1> but I do web development
<Shaba1> on a volunteer basis for non profits
<test3r> so what r u trying to get ur box to do?
<test3r> edit code?
<Shaba1> and I use a web server called badblue to do the things I need on my own computer
<Shaba1> then upload to thier live webhost
<Shaba1> badblue runs php and its small and lightweight
<Shaba1> but I do not think they make a linux version
<test3r> i think apache does that too yeah
<test3r> =D
<test3r> and PERL
<test3r> do u have PERL going too?
<test3r> playing w/ DNS ranges?
<Shaba1> if you can reccomend a small webserver for linux I would be glad to yahoo for it
<test3r> =x
<test3r> ..
<Shaba1> I just thougth xamp becase its all in one apache,php and mysql all in one package
* test3r door
<Shaba1> test3r??
<xjkx> what mp3 player comes with xubuntu?
<test3r> my grrrrl dropt by.   Apache is the best server that i know of for linux- there might be another one that suits your needs better. the only thing you can do is- yes- use yahoo or Webcrawler to search based on words. perhaps- "lightweight linux server"
<test3r> or use the search in Synaptic
<test3r> thats usualy a good first try
<hyper_ch> how can I kill Zombie processes
<test3r> Shaba1 > check for "dropbear" in synaptic. here is a link to a webpage about the prog- http://www.penguin-soft.com/penguin/man/8/dropbear.html   Maybe this one will work? Good luck!
<Pumpernickel> hyper_ch: You can't, really.  They'll get cleaned up eventually by init.
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: what means "eventually"? there are some that have been running for ages
<Pumpernickel> http://aplawrence.com/SCOFAQ/FAQ_scotec6cantkill.html
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: I'll reboot
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: how can I save the current session now? Without needing to reboot or logout?
<christof> ah no sorry it seems to wor
<Pumpernickel> hyper_ch: Dunno.
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: how comes there is something you don't know? ;)
<Pumpernickel> I'm human too - I can be allowed to not know stuff. ^^
<test3r> im reading unix articles on interwebs
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: and the next thing you'll tell me is that earth isn't flat? ^^
<Pumpernickel> hyper_ch: It is flat, actually - there's photographic evidence. http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/2608/flatearthmg7.jpg
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: you know, there are some rumors that it isn't flat... what a rubbish... people would fall off if it was round
<test3r> wait i thought earth was brown, not round?
<test3r> i think you misheard.
<honkytonkwillie> Having bootup and login problems.
<honkytonkwillie> I don't ever get to the usual login screen and have to boot into safe graphics mode.
<honkytonkwillie> Then I login at a terminal, reconfig xserver-xorg, then startx and I'm back into my desktop environment but not as me.
<honkytonkwillie> Just as the root user.
<honkytonkwillie> Any ideas how to re-establish my user?
<honkytonkwillie> All of my user stuff is still in the /home/[username]  directory
<honkytonkwillie> Logged in as rootuser, I go into terminal, login as [username] , and "startx"
<honkytonkwillie> It tries to start,
<honkytonkwillie> but aborts with the message
<honkytonkwillie> Xauth:  error in locking authority file /hone/[username] / .Xauthority
<Ademan> does xfce have its own desktop widget/desklet system? (doesn't have to be officially part of the project, just like gDesklets)
<Ademan> like gDesklets is to GNOME *
<Pumpernickel> adesklets
<Pumpernickel> honkytonkwillie: Delete the authority file and it should solve the error.
<Ademan> appreciate it Pumpernickel
<Pumpernickel> np
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: where can adesklets be found?
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: and btw, I have encrypted a partition with dm-crypt/luks and I'm asked at bootup to enter the pwd.... how can I make that after I enter the pwd the upsplash appears again? the cool dark feisty one :)
<Pumpernickel> !info adesklets
<ubotu> adesklets: interactive Imlib2 console for the X Window System. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-2build1 (feisty), package size 204 kB, installed size 572 kB
<Pumpernickel> It's there.
<hyper_ch> :) great
<Pumpernickel> As for usplash, what does it do now, after you enter the key?
<hyper_ch> it just keeps displaying the services being started until xdm is called
<Pumpernickel> hm
<hyper_ch> there are quite some nice desklets :)
<hyper_ch> Pumpernickel: how to find out the version of a currently installed library?
<Pumpernickel> Check with the package manager, if you can.
<hyper_ch> you want me to use the GUI???????
<hyper_ch> *smile*
<ephemeros> hey
<hyper_ch> and another question: Why haven't I gotten any updates since about april 17 or april 16?
<hyper_ch> hi ephemeros
<ephemeros> hi hyper_ch
<ephemeros> hyper_ch: what package manager do you use?
<hyper_ch> ephemeros: normally aptitude through the command line interface
<ephemeros> oh
<hyper_ch> why?
<ephemeros> i had the same problem, i unchecked updates in synaptic
<ephemeros> i didn't know wtf is going on, i forgot i unchecked that for whatever reason
<Pumpernickel> hyper_ch: usplash disappearing after entering the key is probably as a result of bug 62751
<ubotu> Malone bug 62751 in cryptsetup "Upstart doesn't activate luks volumes (also non luks) in cryptsetup" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/62751
<Pumpernickel> Too tired to finish tracking it down, though.
<hyper_ch> looking at the bug... you didn't have to look it up... I thought you just may know why that is so
<hyper_ch> in synaptic I now enabled feisty-proposed and now there are 8 updates
<ephemeros> question: anyone had sound problems in Feisty? i didn't have problems before, but in Xubuntu 7.04 i don't have sound in GAIM, also the Beep media played doesn't sound if receiving stream, just when playing mp3-s
<ephemeros> hyper_ch: cool
<hyper_ch> ephemeros: sounds for me works nice... but I don't use gaim
<ephemeros> :))
<hyper_ch> but I'm still a bit buzzled that there were no update from Beta to stable
<ephemeros> hyper_ch: what version do you use?
<ephemeros> feisty beta updated?
<hyper_ch> ephemeros: that's what I'm not sure about :)
<hyper_ch> ephemeros: how to find out?
<ephemeros> hyper_ch: i forgot :D
<hyper_ch> hehehe
<ephemeros> hyper_ch: just few dais ago it was written on the channel, i was sure i'll forget the command! :(
<mmesko> Hi all, can you help me? I'm running non-commerical Internet Radio from Czech Republic but now i would like to migrate whole studio to linux platform. Can you give me good advices for some radio automation software for handling broadcast etc.. ?.. thx a lot
<hyper_ch> mmesko: what do you mean by radio automation software?
<hyper_ch> !radio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ephemeros> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<ephemeros> hyper_ch: ^
<hyper_ch> hyper@xubi:/etc/apt$ lsb_release -a
<hyper_ch> No LSB modules are available.
<hyper_ch> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<hyper_ch> Description:    Ubuntu 7.04
<hyper_ch> Release:        7.04
<hyper_ch> Codename:       feisty
<hyper_ch> well, is that still beta or stable?
<hyper_ch> mmesko: you want to just stream mp3s over the net?
<ephemeros> it was released on 19, i don't know about your installation
<hyper_ch> ephemeros: well, I had herd 5 then when it was declared beta there were updates
<hyper_ch> but since april 17 I didn't get any updates... so I'm not sure if it's still beta or stable now
<highvoltage> hyper_ch: I think there should've been updates since then
<highvoltage> hyper_ch: do you know which mirror you are using?
<ephemeros> hyper_ch: the official download DCs are the final version
<highvoltage> perhaps it hasn't updated recently for some reason.
<hyper_ch> highvoltage: yes I know :)
<hyper_ch> Swiss SWITCH (backbone provider for Switzerland)
<ephemeros> lol
<hyper_ch> and TLD provider for .ch and .li domains :)
<highvoltage> hyper_ch: perhaps you should just see what happens when using archive.ubuntu.com, and then write a friendly email to switch letting them know that their mirror is not updating
<mmesko> hyper_ch: radio automation software i mean smth like that: http://www.8bc.com/index_en.htm it's good system under windows. i'm searching smth similiar..
<mmesko> hyper_ch: this software select music to play .. you can manage daily play-lists and set-up criteria to serve good spectrum of music
<hyper_ch> mmesko: the only thing that comes to my mind is icecast....
<honkytonkwillie> Whomever told me to delete the .Xauthority file about an hour ago,
<honkytonkwillie> thanks a bunch.  It worked.
<ephemeros> how can i found the sound system health info?
<hyper_ch> ephemeros: you don't get any sound at all?
<ephemeros> yes, i have on playing mp3's
<hyper_ch> ephemeros: tried vlc? ^^
<ephemeros> but not in gaim (i don't know what it uses to play), and when listening to streams from Beep Media Player
<ephemeros> hyper_ch: i used it, but didn't install since i installed Feisty
<ephemeros> anyway, if gaim is mute, there is a problem
<hyper_ch> mmesko: You can try IceCase in windows http://downloads.xiph.org/releases/icecast/icecast2_win32_v2.3.1_setup.exe
<ephemeros> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ephemeros> cool! thanx, ubotu
<hyper_ch> hmmm, Seveas hasn't setup a feisty repository yet, right?
<Seveas> hyper_ch, I have :)
<Seveas> since yesterday
<hyper_ch> you have? ok :) so I jus change edgy to feisty?
<Seveas> still ironing out some wrinkles though
<hyper_ch> so I better leave it then to edgy ^^
<hyper_ch> libdvdcss2 updated in the new feisty repo :)
<hyper_ch> so, if I could solve that amarok problem then I'm settled :)
<roy913> Dear All, I have installed the totem player on 6.10 but when i try to play dvd then:
<roy913> it said: totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to hand it
<TheSheep> !codecs
<roy913> handle it
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stefg> roy913: you need libdvdcss... which isn't legal in mst countries
<roy913> thanks!!!!!
<roy913> thank you!!
<stefg> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sponix> any plans of a xubuntu-server release ?
<hyper_ch> sponix: what you need a xubuntu-server for?
<sponix> hyper_ch:  is the normal solution to just install ubuntu-server, and then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?   :)
<hyper_ch> if you want the desktop install the xubuntu-destkop from the desktop or alternate cd and then isntall the server services
<sponix> yeah... good point
<sponix> have most of the repos already started supporting feisty ?
<hyper_ch> the only thing I can think of to first isntall the server is to have a pure ubuntu and then add Xfce from the Xfce repos
<hyper_ch> sponix: define "most"
<sponix> skype, ekiga, ntfs-3g, vlc, medibuntu etc
<hyper_ch> is there an ubuntu specific skype package?
<hyper_ch> well, those packages that are in the official repos are available on feisty...
<hyper_ch> and for the rest, that you have to know yourself
<sponix> thanks
<stefg> can someone give me a number on how big is a default xubuntu-install? I had xubuntu 6.10 and that took approx 1.3 Gigs, i upgraded now it's nearly 2 Gigs. Bloat or mistake?
<TheSheep> stefg: run 'sudo apt-get clean'
<TheSheep> stefg: that will remove the downloaded and already installed packages from cache
<stefg> TheSheep: ty, that was /without/ /var/apt/cache ... that's on a different partition
<stefg> I'm just interested if something went wrong or if xubuntu went that large
<TheSheep> stefg: mu install is 4G, so I can't help you :)
<TheSheep> my
<hyper_ch> my install is 6.2 GB :)
<hyper_ch> making now a clean
<hyper_ch> now it's 3.6 gb :)
<stefg> If you have an old laptop with a 4 GB hd, that make quite a difference :_)
<hyper_ch> then you should maybe use fluxbunt
<hyper_ch> or DSL
<hyper_ch> but then best ist do do a clean install
<hyper_ch> using server and install the packages you need
<stefg> That's what i was considering. But want to know if it's worth the effort before
<grazie> stefg: I've done some testing one this issue with following approx results
<hyper_ch> the "worthiness" of something is a subjective element and cannot be objectivel defined
* stefg raises eyebrow
<grazie> stefg: I clean feisty install take about 1.6G
<stefg> ah... a figure... thanks.
<grazie> stefg: An upgrade from clean edgy to feisty will about 400/500mb more even after cleaning up!
<stefg> grazie, that's what i was suspecting
<stefg> suggestion for a good ppp-dialup frontend for xfce? need to get modem working and don't feel like editing wvdial.conf every time in a different place...
<stefg> gnome-ppp does it
<superhubert> hey
<superhubert> I'm trying to set up my wireless card in my iBook G4. anyone know what to do?
<infbliss> hi can somebody tell me what is the command line for hibernate
<_MMA_> Hi all. Do I have to stop XFCE from managing the desktop for it to stop showing volumes on the desktop?
<predaeus> _MMA_, Applications/Settings/Desktop settings/behaviour/desktop icons
<_MMA_> predaeus: Killer. Thanx. I missed it somehow.
<predaeus> :-)
<eifzon> can you use beryl on all dists?
<eifzon> why cant i press alt+1 in terminal when i am using irssi?
<h3sp4wn> eifzon: xterm ?
<eifzon> h3sp4wn: think its xfce4's own Terminal
<eifzon> I just installed it so
<h3sp4wn> XTerm*metaSendsEscape: true (in .Xresources for xterm) don't know about xfce's terminal
<h3sp4wn> there might be something in the options to make it act similar
<eifzon> okok
<ochosi> anyone here who has feisty running with an ati-card?
<eifzon> ati = Anti linux card
<ochosi> well, that doesn't help much, but i guess youre right
<h3sp4wn> except <=9250 which work better than any nvidia card I have tried
<eifzon> ok
<ochosi> anyways, anyone an idea how to get gdm to run with x1400?
<ochosi> actually: i read few posts about it on the ubuntuforums.org, but it seems i can't install the fglrx-package
<ochosi> which is why i can't follow any guides
<ceil420> lol eifzon
<eifzon> what ceil420 ? :P
<ceil420> poor ati :p
<eifzon> i got geforce..
<eifzon> but it doesent work for me ;)
<eifzon> lalalaa,
<ceil420> i got a geforce too, but i've had a coupla issues with it :x
<eifzon> ok.
<ceil420> (like not bein' able to run UT)
<eifzon> when i am trying to install my graphic card driver, either my screen is being black
<ochosi> so any of you got an idea why apt-get doesn't find the package "xorg-drivers-fglrx"?
<eifzon> i got a (XFX GeForce 7900 GT 470 M)
<ochosi> it gives me some error message, that this package is being referred to by another package, but it cant find it
<h3sp4wn> !info xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubotu> xorg-driver-fglrx: Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 7.1.0-8.34.8+2.6.20.5-15.20 (feisty), package size 5998 kB, installed size 17224 kB
<ceil420> mine's not so new, but it should still be able to handle an 8 year old game :x (FX 5200)
<ochosi> (usually i would assume that something is missing in the sources.list, but i have everything uncommented that's there)
<ceil420> i have three apt-cache search results for xorg-driver-fglrx
<ochosi> hmm, my apt-cache couldn't dinf it
<ceil420> note that "driver" is singular
<ochosi> yeah, was a typo before
<h3sp4wn> aptitude search xorg~nfglrx
<ochosi> strange, i get a result from aptitude
<ochosi> but when i try to install it says no candidate version found
<ceil420> o_O
<ochosi> (have i mentioned that not even vesa works?)
<ochosi> can anyone help me with this guide? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399913
<ochosi> i don't really understand how that's supposed to work: Uncomment all the deb and deb-src linescomment out the CD lines.
<hyper_ch> ufff... finally dne
<grazie> ochosi: know idea if that guide works, but uncomment means removing the # from the start of the line
<grazie> ochosi: comment out means adding # to the start of the line
<Jester45> i just got fiesty but now my screen is off centered and the screen's auto adjust doesnt fix how to do fix it
<ber1> please help. i'm trying to install xubuntu alongside my ubuntu and when i choose the option of "guided partition" it says "The test of the file system with type ext3 in partition #1 of IDE1 master (hda) found uncorrected errors.
<ber1> If you do not go back to the partitioning menu and correct these errors, the partition will be used as is." so then i try to continue and it says "An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices. The resize operation is aborted." then it brings me to a "Prepare Partitions" screen but i don't seem to be able to do anything on it. help?
<ber1> i'm kind of stuck here. anybody got any ideas?
<predaeus> you could ask in #ubuntu as this problem is not specific to xubuntu I would guess and there is more traffic there
<grazie> ber1: you have tried booting in recovery mode and fixing the problem?
<grazie> have you* ^^
<ber1> no sir. are you referring to safe mode on the xubuntu live cd?
<ber1> or on ubuntu
<grazie> ber1: I thought you had ubuntu already installed?
<ber1> i do
<grazie> ber1: then boot in recovery mode to fix the problem. use fsck on the partition that's giving errors. make sure the partition is unmounted first
<Maximilian1st> Hi, how can I ask "ps -ae | grep wp" and add more search criterias like Ne and nm?
<hyper_ch> Maximilian1st: what are thos criterias? What are you trying to do?
<Maximilian1st> Hi Switzerland :-)
<Maximilian1st> sorry, was away for a sec.
<hyper_ch> hiho :)
<hyper_ch> I have my ajax tree thingy finished now :)
<Maximilian1st> I am just trying to look for the ps id numbers of NetworkManager
<Maximilian1st> Congratulations, I saw you had a website with genealogy or something the like?
<hyper_ch> wouldn't htop in a hierarchical view do that?
<Maximilian1st>  I am just trying to look for the ps id numbers of NetworkManager, nm-applet and wpa-supplicant
<Maximilian1st> That sounds good.
<hyper_ch> Maximilian1st: well, sort of... I'm in a fraternity here and as new member you take an older one as mentor and that way some kind of "families" are created
<hyper_ch> and so far we noted that all in Excel
<Maximilian1st> I see.
<Maximilian1st> You are also the one responsible for the ubuntu stickers in switzerland aren't you?
<Maximilian1st> Just a deduction, the address for switzerland was in St-Gallen
<Maximilian1st> And you are there... no?!
<Maximilian1st> or Chur? Not sure anymore.
<Maximilian1st> for the ps thing. I am trying to kill nm-applet and NetworkManager and wpa-supplicant and reload wpa-sup with the dbus option turned on so I can give airconfig a try.
<Maximilian1st> hyper_ch, Did you know about airconfig? It looks promising. I try to advertise it a bit here because it frees xubuntu from using NM for the wireless connection
<kma> hmm
<ephemeros> question: if i have a problem with a software installed from universe repo, where should i report the bugs?
* kma have found an interessting bug with gnumeric that is present in both edgy and feisty
<eifzon> Anyone here that got "Avant Window Navigator" on 7.04 fiesty (xfce4)?
<Maximilian1st> !vmware-player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmware-player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> hmmm
<hyper_ch> back again
<hyper_ch> Maximilian1st: did you try htop now?
<Maximilian1st> no
<Maximilian1st> wait
<hyper_ch> what about vmware?
<Maximilian1st> the installation of it is broken
<Maximilian1st> I tried severeal times before and it never really worked
<Maximilian1st> Now I tried with my newly installed 2.6.20-15 kernel but it crashes the same way as before
<hyper_ch> Sysinfo for 'xubi': Linux 2.6.20-15-generic running Xfce 4.4.0, CPU: AMDSempron2400+ at 1683 MHz (3371 bogomips), HD: 310/897GB, RAM: 988/1010MB, 150 proc's, 8.21h up
<hyper_ch> what error do you get?
<hyper_ch> vmware is broken for you or htop?
<Maximilian1st> I install it, it triggers the modules automatically, tries to configure it, there is some vmnet8 that says failed and in the end it says sorry
<Maximilian1st> vmware
<hyper_ch> Maximilian1st: wanna try vmware server?
<Maximilian1st> htop won't install now because vmware-player is broken
<hyper_ch> can you isntall anything?
<Maximilian1st> it says to try to apt-get -f install before going any further.
<hyper_ch> did you try?
<Maximilian1st> well I can't install htop.
<ephemeros> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Maximilian1st> Les paquets supplmentaires suivants seront installs:
<Maximilian1st>   vmware-player-kernel-modules vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-15
<Maximilian1st> It wants to install the packages again, but I know it will fail, it always did.
<hyper_ch> don't use the player :)
<hyper_ch> remove those :)
<Maximilian1st> hyper_ch, really?
<Maximilian1st> I just want to use my xp image.
<hyper_ch> why use the player if you can install the server
<Maximilian1st> I have an XP image I created with qemu and it works.
<hyper_ch> which allows you to create and modifiy the machines
<Maximilian1st> Ah.
<Maximilian1st> But why is the player broken in feisty.
<hyper_ch> never tried the player :)
<Maximilian1st> I understand.
<Maximilian1st> Still some people, like me, will try to install it and will come into trouble by doing so.
<hyper_ch> well, can you remove those packages?
<Maximilian1st> Because once you run into this problem, you can't uninstall it easily.
<Maximilian1st> no you can't.
<Maximilian1st> that's the big deal here.
<Maximilian1st> I have to dig in google to find some howto that explains how you need to uninstall that.
<Pumpernickel> You can always remove packages.  `dpkg -r`
<Maximilian1st> Pumpernickel, even that won't remove the package.
<Pumpernickel> Then add --force-remove-reinstreq
<Maximilian1st> Pumpernickel, even that does not work.
<Pumpernickel> Error message?
<Maximilian1st> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17070/
<Pumpernickel> Wow, VMware really is badly packaged.
<Maximilian1st> Pumpernickel, probably not much folks using it. Yet someone just told he could install it without a problem using feisty.
<Maximilian1st> Pumpernickel, I will try plugging in the cable for the wired connection.
<Pumpernickel> I was about to suggest slightly more drastic measures; killing all running vmware processes and rm'ing all startup scripts.
<Pumpernickel> If the cable works, though - rock on.
<Maximilian1st_> Pumpernickel, After a reboot the package can be removed, though I think it is due to the fact that I now have the wired ethernet up.
<Pumpernickel> Ah, good.
<Maximilian1st_> Pumpernickel, Now I will try re-installing it with the wired ethernet plugged in and see if that solves the problem here.
<Maximilian1st_> Pumpernickel, hyper_ch I'm done with it. It does not work to install the player. I will now follow hyper_ch's advice and install the server package.
<kma> hmm.. a lightweight acdsee?
<Maximilian1st> Pumpernickel, is there a way to compare ubuntu packages? Because the 2.6.20-13 packages for vmware-player used to work. I installed this kernel to test it but it did not work with my SDcard device and now this kernel 2.6.20-15 works with my SDcard device but not with vmware-player.
<Maximilian1st> I would like to compare the packages and see what has changed in between... If it has.
<Maximilian1st> I think I will install vmware-player manually, compiling it against the current kernel and see if that works.
<eifzon> why cant i use alt+f1 in xterm ?
<Maximilian1st> Pumpernickel, I have installed vmware-player from source package, by using the vmware-any-any patch found on http://ftp.cvut.cz/vmware/
<Maximilian1st> vmplayer works now. :-)
<PiTcReW> hey guys
<PiTcReW> how do i make an executable to launch azureus?
<PiTcReW> i have a .desktop file to do it
<PiTcReW> but i want to add an executable to my xfce menu
<h3sp4wn> alt + f2 - type azureus
<PiTcReW> nopee
<PiTcReW> doesnt work
<PiTcReW> this is what the .desktop looks like
<PiTcReW> [Desktop Entry] 
<PiTcReW> Version=1.0
<PiTcReW> Encoding=UTF-8
<PiTcReW> Type=Application
<PiTcReW> Name=Azureus
<PiTcReW> Comment=
<PiTcReW> Categories=Application;
<PiTcReW> Exec=./azureus
<PiTcReW> Icon=
<PiTcReW> Terminal=true
<PiTcReW> StartupNotify=false
<PiTcReW> GenericName=
<ryan_> how do you reconfigure xorg
<h3sp4wn> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<h3sp4wn> +sudo
<Naughtyboy> guys...anyone here using mplayer or gmplayer..?
<ryan_> Naughtyboy: im using mplayer
<ryan_> why
<h3sp4wn> I am using mplayer also
<Naughtyboy> ryan_, : very good...when you are using it...are using the contrast/brightness thru the player or system wide..?
<Naughtyboy> h3sp4wn, : question goes for u to,,,
<ryan_> i just use mplayer <file>
<ryan_> im not using gmplayer
<ryan_> so im guesssing system wide setting
<Naughtyboy> yeah..OK...but still....do you sett contrast/brightness...or just use it as is..?!?!
<Naughtyboy> ok
<h3sp4wn> I just use it as is
<Naughtyboy> hmm....OK
<h3sp4wn> (but I am not using a tv-out so its not necessary for me to change it)
<Naughtyboy> I can't get it to save my settings so it uses it all the time...every time I play a new file...the settings are default..
<Naughtyboy> h3sp4wn, : me neither...but the settings I use for my desktop is to dark for watching my movies...at least for my taste..
<h3sp4wn> there is ~/mplayer/config
<Naughtyboy> I VLC for example...I can set contrast/brightness e.t.c manually and save it so it use it all the time
<whitelamp> yo will i have any problems if i upgrade from xubuntu 6.06 to 6.10?
<Naughtyboy> h3sp4wn, : yeah I've looked there to...but I can't find anythiong related to my settings....nu brightness
<h3sp4wn> whitelamp: If you are going to upgrade I would go - 6.06 -> 6.10 -> 7.04
<whitelamp> well will there be any problems if i do?
<ryan_> whitelamp, there was problems upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10 im not sure if they fixed it i would try 6.06 -> 7/04
<ryan_> and back up configuration files just incase it messes up
<TheSheep> upgrading two versions in one step is not supported at all
<h3sp4wn> I think if I had to do it I would install enough to get 7.04's aptitude installed then perform the rest of the upgrade with that
<h3sp4wn> but do it in one step
<odat> hi everyone
<odat> how do i make myplayer my default movie player?
<grazie> TheSheep: glad you state that upgrading, as a lot of poeple seem think it is with the new update manager
<grazie> stated*
<odat> how do i make mplayer my default movie player
<Howdy125> Kind of weird .. I uninstalled openoffice and it removed thunderbird also .. :-/
<slow-motion> hallo
<odat> howdy what wrong
<Merchelo> odat: did you try through thunar?
<odat> Merchelo, no i didn't
<grazie> odat: a few different ways...easiest is probably is to right click on on the movie (in thunar) and select "open with", Xfce remembers
<TheSheep> odat: or select properties and change it there
<odat> grazie, i am trying to set it up so when i download a movie with firefox it pops up asking if i want to open it with mplayer
<odat> Howdy125, whats you problem?
<TheSheep> odat: ah, that's in the firefox configuration
<odat> TheSheep, where at?
<TheSheep> odat: content -> file types
<grazie> odat: TheSheep beet me
<Howdy125> odat, don't have one .. just thought it was weird that removing openoffice would also remove thinderbird .. was easy to reinstall thunderbird.
<hyper_ch> hiho
<TheSheep> Howdy125: maybe it was installed as dependecy when you installe OO in the first place?
<Howdy125> TheSheep, could have been ..
<TheSheep> Howdy125: or when uninstalling OO you removed one thing too much :)
<Howdy125> ;)
<ryan_> when ever i try to use fglrx as a driver xserver will not start but it works with the "ati" driver anyone    know why
<h3sp4wn> on what card
<odat> TheSheep, nope its not in there
<TheSheep> odat: just add it
<TheSheep> odat: the default file types are not displayed, but you can override them
<ryan_> its a radeon 9250
<h3sp4wn> use the free drivers work perfectly
* h3sp4wn wishes I could get a pci-e 9250
<odat> TheSheep, you can't just add anything
<ryan_> it worked before but i uninstalled linux on the harddrive
<ryan_> and now i dont know how to get it back
<h3sp4wn> You really don't want fglrx on a 9250
<ryan_> h3sp4wn: how im i gonna play games without a good driver
<h3sp4wn> its not supported by ati anymore
<h3sp4wn> its a perfect driver
<h3sp4wn> (well for what I care about anyway)
<ryan_> but it doesnt let me havee 3d stuff does it
<h3sp4wn> It does
<Merchelo> ryan_: feisty ?
<ryan_> yes
<h3sp4wn> RV280       Radeon 9200PRO/9200/9200SE, M9+
<h3sp4wn> (from man 4 radeon)
<ryan_> i have a 9250
<TheSheep> odat: you are right
<TheSheep> how weird
<h3sp4wn> ryan_: which is RV280
<ryan_> so it gives me full support
<ryan_> just as the ati driver would
<h3sp4wn> yes - tv out is a little more hassle to setup
<h3sp4wn> other than that its fine
<TheSheep> odat: found it
<TheSheep> odat: in the location bar, enter "about:config"
<TheSheep> odat: in the box below type 'plugin'
<TheSheep> odat: you should see a number of options about plugins
<ryan_> huuumm i was hoping for tv out
<TheSheep> odat: enable the plugin.override_internal_types
<TheSheep> odat: then go to that dialog in preferences again
<ryan_> brb agin
<BFTD> hey all
<hyper_ch> hiho BFTD
<BFTD> does anyone know of a MP3 player that is known to work well with Linux other then iPods?
<hyper_ch> amarok
<hyper_ch> sorr
<hyper_ch> sorry
<hyper_ch> you mean hardware... hmm
<hyper_ch> nope :)
<hyper_ch> !mp3player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3player - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> BFTD: any one that can be used as usb disk will work
<BFTD> ah great
<TheSheep> BFTD: pick one that can play .ogg
<hyper_ch> rockbox on ipod can play .ogg :)
<hyper_ch> is the auto-compiz thingy in feisty only available in ubuntu?
<BFTD> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16855199001 ----- this one or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16855613003   this one
<BFTD> which do you like better?
<Harpette> Does anyone know the MD5sums for the xubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso ?
<BFTD> Harpette it should be on the download site
<Harpette> BFTD: i'm asking here because i failed to find it
<BFTD> oh ok
<BFTD> I'll look for it then
<BFTD> !checksum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checksum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> BFTD: 512mb isn't that much
<BFTD> hyper_ch I hada shuffle for the longest time, only filled it half way up
<Merchelo> second one looks nicer.
<hyper_ch> BFTD: :)
<BFTD> Harpette https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<peteface> hello all
<BFTD> hello
<peteface> im havin an issue with somethin who wants to help lol?
<Harpette> BFTD: very nice, but the xubuntu hashes are missing
<peteface> nobody :(
<Harpette> peteface: do not ask to ask, just ask
<peteface> lol that works
<BFTD> oops
<BFTD> thats ubuntu
<peteface> ok long story short i have to hard drives and on one hard drive i have 2 os's installed (windows xp and ubuntu) how can i listein to my music and look at my pictures from the second hard drve using ubuntu
<peteface> 2*
<TheSheep> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<TheSheep> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Morpheus_74> Hello.  Is there anyone who can help me with a display issue I'm having?
<TheSheep> !ask | Morpheus_74
<ubotu> Morpheus_74: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Morpheus_74> I just did a fresh install of Xubuntu 7.04, and I cannot get the display for tty1,2,3... right.
<TheSheep> Morpheus_74: your graphics card?
<Harpette> peteface: you need to mount the Windows partition when running Linux so that you be able to access your files there
<Morpheus_74> TheSheep: I'm not sure.  After playing with the xorg file, I was able to get X to display at 1024 X 769 @ 85HZ (crt monitor), but ttys display a HUGE font.
<h3sp4wn> 769 not 768?
<TheSheep> Morpheus_74: that's normal, they are 80x25 by default
<Morpheus_74> TheSheep: But the font size is so large that I cannot see what I'm typing because if flows off the screen.  Also, the login screen for X is smaller than 1024 X 768, and after entering my user name and password, the screen goes blank, then displays XFCE in 1024 X 768.
<h3sp4wn> I use a framebuffer console but there is another way (svgatextmode)
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: I never got svgatextmode to work in ubuntu :/
<Morpheus_74> TheSheep: Although the display settings inside of X say it's refresh rate is 85Hz, I'm not sure that's the case because it's still tough on my eyes.
<Jester45> ok im using the ati driver and its fine and i got beryl working in just a few mins
<Morpheus_74> My card is a AGP VGA Intel740.
<h3sp4wn> TheSheep: Interesting I might have a go (just vga=794 is fine for me though) - 792 I think for 1024x768
<Harpette> Morpheus_74: you can also try ##linux or #linpeople here
<Morpheus_74> Thanks all.
<Harpette> Morpheus_74: basically your pbm is the huge fonts in the ttys
<Morpheus_74> Harpette: Yes.
<Harpette> does xubuntu use the sams kernel as ubuntu ?
<Harpette> same
<Jester45> yes
<Harpette> OK, so, no framebuffer by default, right?
<Jester45> idk
<Morpheus_74> Harpette: I'm not sure, how can I tell?
<Jester45> most of the "core" system things are the same for  (X,K,Ed)ubuntu
<Harpette> Morpheus_74: do a dmesg | grep "Kernel command" in a terminal window
<Morpheus_74> Harpette: The result is "Kernel command line:........"
<Harpette> Morpheus_74: what's it say after the colon, where you say "......."
<Morpheus_74> Harpette: root=UUID=340e1985-9f94-46f3-be79-5cf496d673a3 ro quiet splash
<Harpette> Morpheus_74: OK it looks like you're not activating a framebuffer
<Harpette> ...so that's out of the way
<Morpheus_74> Harpette: Do I want to activate framebuffer?
<godless> Uhh.
<Morpheus_74> brb
<godless> So I upgraded my desktop box to feisty. Everything appeared to go smoothly. However rhythmbox was randomly crashing. So I thought I would launch it in a terminal and see what was what. Turns out, whenever I launch a terminal window  (or try to, anyway) my screen goes glitchy for a second and I get knocked back out to the login screen. Any thoughts?
<Morpheus_74> I'm back, had to adjust my refresh rate, my eyes were starting to hur
<Harpette> Morpheus_74: remember to try ##linux and #linpeople. Good luck
<godless> Strangely, tilda works. But if I launch 'Terminal' from tilda-- zaaap, back to the login.
<Delco2> hi
<Delco2> Q?: can xubuntu be run in RAM? without install. I have 256K of RAM.
<Merchelo> in ram ? only 256kb of ram ?
<Morpheus_74> Delco2: Do you mean can you Xubuntu as a live CD (without installing it to your hard drive)?
<Delco2> 256K of ram. yes Morpheus_74 as a live CD
<Merchelo> !ram
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<Delco2> Marpheus, this is possible. yes. (appologise for the dumb Q. newb here)
<Morpheus_74> Delco2: I ran the Xubuntu 7.04 live Cd on my pc with 425mb of ram.
<Morpheus_74> Delco2: I think you can give it a shot.
<Delco2> k
<Delco2> Morpheus, thanks.
<Delco2> it always freezes at 'loading essential drivers' for me
<Delco2> know any command line switches to load all in ram; no swap and noMDA?
<milki> My OpenOffice installation doesn't display ANY menu or toolbar icons when started under XFCE; works fine under Gnome however. Is there a difference between the version on the Xubuntu CD and the vanilla Ubuntu package? (7.04)
<TheSheep> milki: try installing openoffice-gtk
<milki> Had been installed per default I think. I already tried removing the -gtk and the -gnome package, but that did only slightly change the appearance, not the icon displaying.
<Howdy125> Also when you open oo select .. file .. new .. writer or what ever and you'll get what you'd expect to see milki  .. If I understand your problem that is ..
<TheSheep> milki: change the icon theme in the settings?
<test3r> I awoke this morning & had a moment of clarity- literally. i decided i should hook up my NEC MultiSync75 to my linux box instead of my POS Presario monitor & I was very correct. Now- I wish I had a way of probing my monitor to learn it's refresh rates. Is there any easy way to see what my monitor is capable of beFORE changing my xorg.conf ???
<test3r> should i just try the display tool built into xubuntu?
<TheSheep> test3r: X will probe it automatically if there is no refresh rates set in xorg.conf
<TheSheep> test3r: using dde
<TheSheep> ddc
<TheSheep> sorry
<test3r> there must be something set than because on the NEC monitor the menu tells me the Horiz & Vert ref rates its being sent
<test3r> and they are still very low- like it probed the Presario mon to set those specs
<test3r> 48 horiz 60 vert it says
<test3r> thats horrid
<test3r> =(
<Howdy125> milki, I think this is what you're talking about .. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1631295
<Howdy125> I didn't try any of those fixes though ..
<test3r> wait a sec- so Sheep if i just delete them entirely, you say, im better off? ill just try a # on the lines to comment. lemme find the spot-
<test3r> they are both in the section "monitor"
<test3r> ok yeah, so can i safely comment those lines out then?
<test3r> lol, ok here goes nuthin. ctrlaltbakspace
<shawn34> can't find the md5sums on ubuntu site? anyone know where they are?
<grazie> shawn34: they should be on the http and ftp servers download pages
<shawn34> grazie, i just found them with google lol, thanks though
<test3r> that sucked, Sheep. now i lost my higher resolution, and in the Display dialog, only the old modes are listed. in my monitor section, there is an "Option    DPMS" - is that normal? or should i comment that out too? or should i dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<test3r> lol.
<test3r> i almost did it from tty1, but then thought id better ask 1st.
<h3sp4wn> DPMS is powersaving afaik you don't have to have it
<test3r> oh OK, ty h3sp4wn
<h3sp4wn> It definately doesn't hurt to have it though
<test3r> yeah ill jus leave that
<test3r> im thinkin letting xorg solve the monitor thing tho is good
<test3r> ill just b sure to bakup my xorg.conf....    Again....    =)
<test3r> hopefully when i return ill b in glorious 1024x768@24b@75hrz
<h3sp4wn> test3r: did you use a modeline or ?
<hyper_ch> hiho, i can't use the shift keys anymore...
<hyper_ch> I had to turn off the xconfiguration and now it works again...
<hyper_ch> now something is definitively wrong with my computer
<Cable86> what do i need to do on my xubuntu box in order to use krdc from my kubuntu box?
<h3sp4wn> krdc is like rdesktop right ? its usually used to connect to windows terminal services
<Cable86> hm
<Cable86> it can do vnc connections too
<h3sp4wn> for unix to unix I would use free-nx
<Cable86> gotcha
<h3sp4wn> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Cable86> nice, didnt know you could do that...thanks
<h3sp4wn> I have set it up before (but haven't used it recently - just ssh is fine for what I need)#
<Cable86> im assuming the directions there will work for feisty as well?
<h3sp4wn> Not sure
<test3r> ok whelp it appears my gForce2 is still limiting my refresh, but the xserver-xorg reconfigure went well, then I simply added the ONE patch that is on the BinaryDriverHowTo page, now, and I have direct rendering to the driver that was previously in place. It all went very smooth & I'm surprised honestly.
<test3r> so now i got my 1024x768, but at a medium refresh but still better than it was
<h3sp4wn> test3r: You can edit the lines
<h3sp4wn> Modes           "1280x1024_60" "1024x768_60" "800x600_60" "640x480_60" (that is what I use to hardcode 60)
<test3r> see I told it to do 75hrz though in the x reconfigure.
<test3r> yes and it appears my gForce2 can only push 60
<test3r> 48,60
<h3sp4wn> You can make a modeline also
<h3sp4wn> are you using a crt right ?
<test3r> its fine it looks alot better now than my junky Presario monitor from 1990
<test3r> yes a MultiSync75
<h3sp4wn> the nvidia driver respects 1280x1024_75 etc
<test3r> i think that ones gettin sold   =/
<test3r> ok i cheked inside the manual which was luckily still in the box, and yeah, that gForce2 supports 1024x768 at up to 120hrz refresh
<test3r> ok ill give that syntax a try
<test3r> heh, now its all squished & fishbowl. ah well at least i know this will be better on my eyes. ill get used to it
<test3r> weird thing though- the internal monitor menu still reports the same refresh frequencies
<test3r> sooooOooo, it might be a sudo-refresh or something. im not sure.
<h3sp4wn> how are you determining the refresh rate ?
<h3sp4wn> and what nvidia driver are you using ?
<test3r> i hit the "select" btn on the front of the multisync then exit its menu
<test3r> legacy
<test3r> (the NEC MultiSync is my monitor- just to clear tthat up)
<h3sp4wn> I don't know about legacy (the twinview stuff for 9xxx + messes up xrandr)
<test3r> yes this monitor Does have twinview option.
<test3r> er sry card
<test3r> gForce MX 400
<test3r> i should include the Option under my "nvidia" line in xorg.conf  to IgnoreDisplayDevices DFP,TV  ???
<test3r> sounds like a good try bb
<test3r> it's all still the same. at least now we know that the twinview isnt messing it up though
<test3r> its nice though i like it because it seems like i have more screen space the way it is now
<test3r> the icons are tall and skinny lol
<h3sp4wn> http://pastebin.ca/453160 (that is what I use mostly just done by hand though)
<test3r> yeah - thats the opposite of what We have to do with the legacy cards pretty much
<test3r> thank you though- that will come in handy someday, im sure
<test3r> lets see if i can get mine up there
<h3sp4wn> DynamicTwinView I don't want as it makes xrandr report rubbish
<hyper_ch> hmmm, Amarok alone is worth it to ditch Windoze :)
<h3sp4wn> amarok is the only gui program I use most of the time
<h3sp4wn> oh firefox quite a bit too
<hyper_ch> you use a gui browser? ;)
<h3sp4wn> I use links2 where its practical
<hyper_ch> ^^
<h3sp4wn> unfortunately due to poor webdesigners I cannot use it as much as I would like
<hyper_ch> especially on flash only sites :)
<Harun_abd_As-Sam> I am trying to install xubuntu on an old computer of mine. The screen gets garbled after it starts the install. I think it is using too high a frequency for the old monitor. How do I tell it at install to start at a lower refresh/frequency?
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: I don't have flash at all
<hyper_ch> Harun_abd_As-Sam: running the desktop or alternate cd?
<Harun_abd_As-Sam> I am running the desktop CD
<test3r> here is my xorg.conf-    http://pastebin.ca/453172
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: but other websites are somtimes flash only... then you don't have much fun with links2
<hyper_ch> Harun_abd_As-Sam: how much ram have you got?
<h3sp4wn> hyper_ch: Anything that is flash only I am not interested in anyway (don't have it for firefox even)
<test3r> Sam > use an " _ " after the vid size in the xorg.conf
<hyper_ch> h3sp4wn: some flash stuff is interesting :) pandora.com for example
<test3r> like "1024x768_75"
<test3r> Sam - you could also boot to recovery mode from grub, then issue a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<h3sp4wn> test3r: try looking for the monitor specs somewhere - and set HorizSync / VertRefresh right
<Harun_abd_As-Sam> I can't change the xorg.conf, this is a problem at install time
<test3r> that will take you back through the setup process - this time choose Medium style monitor resolution selection
<test3r> yes that is a problem sam lol
<hyper_ch> Harun_abd_As-Sam: then you may want to try the alternate install cd
<h3sp4wn> test3r: http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl (then make a modeline with that)
<Harun_abd_As-Sam> I can set it to a low VGA mode at install time and it displays ok for a bit, then it switches again and goes scrambled
<test3r> and Bookmarkt. nice
<test3r> yeah lets search.....
<h3sp4wn> test3r: does xrandr (list meaningful refresh rates)
<Harun_abd_As-Sam> Is there a way to make it prompt me for what refresh rate to use in the install?
<bubazoo> so far I've tried downloading xubuntu 7.04 5 times, and each time I get a different md5sum, weird
<bubazoo> esp since i'm using bittorrent
<hyper_ch> bubazoo: then maybe download it from the servers :)
<hyper_ch> I haven't had any bad .iso download since I used dapper
<test3r> Sam > boot to recovery mode from grub, then issue a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<test3r> thats that spot when u boot up where it says  3....2.....1...
<test3r> hit esc
<h3sp4wn> Harun_abd_As-Sam: Did you look at the boot prompt for a safe mode (try the f keys)
<test3r> then select recovery
<h3sp4wn> its different with syslinux or isolinux
<h3sp4wn> doesn't use grub
<Harun_abd_As-Sam> machine is an old box of mine, was running (and still is) Debian 3.0. I want to ditch that replacing it with Xubuntu. I tried vga safe mode and it actually had the same problem.
<test3r> i thought it was already installed h3sp4wn
<test3r> not from LiveCD
<bubazoo> hyper_ch  I am sorry, I have tried downloading it from the servers, still get wrong md5sum
<h3sp4wn> well you can dist-upgrade to warty from debian 3.0 and then dist-upgrade all the way up (doubt it would work cleanly though)
<test3r> if he neds to change refresh on the livecd i have no idea what option to add to the kernel
<h3sp4wn> woody->warty is supported
<Harun_abd_As-Sam> It looks like I need to use the alternate CD, since with that I can install via text mode
<test3r> Thats what that RECONFIGURE give you
<test3r> txt mode
<test3r> and it will set the most stuff auto for you
<test3r> when it comes to the part about Resolution setting
<test3r> there is easy medium and hard
<test3r> choose medium
<Harun_abd_As-Sam> I can't reconfigure if I can't install it
<test3r> there you select resolution WITH refresh.  oh so its not on there at All.  i see.
<test3r> then yes pass an option to the kernel at boot time. i have no idea what one
<test3r> or better yet, yes, just try the alternate install if you are comfortable with that. if you are partitioning its more difficult with the alt disk obviously.
<test3r> trying to partition for dual boot.  but  if you are just installing this to a blank HDD, yes go with the alt install
<Harun_abd_As-Sam> downloading the alt install iso now, will give that a shot, thanks for the help
<test3r> np at all. Good Luck! If any distro can get er runnin- I have faith in this one.
<shawn34> every disk i burn fails cd check
<shawn34> i've went through at least 10
<shawn34> burning at 4x and 8x, alternate cd and normal 386
<shawn34> md5sums all check out
<shawn34> using K3B
<shawn34> any ideas?
<TheSheep> shawn34: replace your cd recorder?
<shawn34> besides that, could it be anything else?
<TheSheep> shawn34: make sure burnproof is enabled
<TheSheep> shawn34: and try slower speed
<shawn34> 4x is the slowest i can burn
<TheSheep> shawn34: and try cd's from a different manufacturer
<TheSheep> shawn34: that's all comes to my mind
<shawn34> 3 different types already
<shawn34> crap
<TheSheep> shawn34: ah, try to not move the computer during the burning :)
<TheSheep> shawn34: and burn the image from local disk, not network-mounted or something
<Catoptromancy> ya I burned 3 feistys
<Catoptromancy> none works
<Catoptromancy> and downloaded iso twice...
<shawn34> TheSheep, im using alternate cd, when it runs into a currupt file i select continue then it says "couldn't download the package", but my network configured and was good... how can i get this working to download on bad packages?
<Catoptromancy> ...
<Catoptromancy> I attempted an alternate for a download and it would be corrupt
<test3r> h3sp4wn > OK my orig B&W manual for my NEC MultiSync75 says that 85 Vert is the recommended refresh. but only 70 max horiz
<shawn34> how can i do a network install?
<grazie> !install | shawn34
<ubotu> shawn34: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<h3sp4wn> test3r: It should have the full specifications
<test3r> h3sp4wn > that calculator gives me two warnings and very queer looking mode line-  [Modeline "1024x768@75"      85.52  1024 1056 1376 1408    768  782  792  807]    I wonder why there are SO many numbers after that?
<h3sp4wn> that is normal
<test3r> OK so it should replace the entire "mode" for 24bit under the SCREEN section?
<h3sp4wn> no that goes into section "monitor"
<test3r> or do i need to add a set of " " around it and make it the first mode the 1024x768 mode? that would mean there are double quotes though
<h3sp4wn> then you would change 1024x768_75 to 1024x768@75
<test3r> yeah, and just forget the jibberish it spit at the end, there?
<test3r> ok here ill try it with the @75 instead of the _75
<h3sp4wn> No you need
<h3sp4wn> that stuff - you can read about how its calculated if you wish
<h3sp4wn> http://burks.brighton.ac.uk/burks/linux/howto/xfree86v/index.htm
<TheSheep> shawn34: you could maybe try the minimal cd :/
<h3sp4wn> netboot/mini.iso
<shawn34> TheSheep, can't find a minimal cd for xubuntu
<test3r> OK i thought i had read this somewhere and I was correct -
<test3r> you can use this for your mode setting -
<test3r> "1024x768@70_85"
<h3sp4wn> the minimal cd doesn't have any de
<shawn34> ahh
<test3r> and manually set the H and V refresh .  at least using the NVIDIA cards
<shawn34> i will give that a shot
<h3sp4wn> You can specify 1280x1024_60 etc definately with nvidia cards that are not ancient
<test3r> well that only does the horizontal refresh
<test3r> thats why my screen looked squished to me, h3sp4wn
<test3r> you have to up the other, too
<h3sp4wn> For that you need a modeline
<h3sp4wn> but you need a correct one (not done by the generator)
<test3r> rofl thats what im telling you - the mode line
<test3r> under Monitor
<test3r> er , Screen
<test3r> here let me pastebin it again
<snap> I have all 3 flaavors of Ubuntu installed how do i switch between them?
<slow-motion> n8
<test3r> it says some stupid error
<test3r> ok Screen > sub-Display > 24 bits >     [ Modes		"1024x768@70_85" "800x600@70_85" "640x480@70_85"    ] 
<test3r> thats my default screen it's going to goto because at the top default deptch is 24
<snap> ok ill reinstall kubuntu....it gave me an option at that point once
<test3r> just ass those bits at the end of each resolution and you're gold.  the first bit after the @  is Hoz refresh the second is Vert refrsh
<test3r> *add
<snap> bahhh nuthin
<h3sp4wn> test3r: Do you ore don't you have the modeline ?
<h3sp4wn> If you have a modeline you wouldn't need the _85 bit
<test3r> no ive never had one that says "mode line". there is a spot on the very bottom of xorg.conf  that has the DRI mode 666, but I don't think that is what you mean
<test3r> im assuming that 666 is the perms it gets set to, (so root can do its thing with it?)
<test3r> and all users must pass thru that or something thats why the xtra bits. its nothing to do with root needing it
<test3r> i dunno - in the x.conf you posted, you dont have a line that says "modeline."  I still think you are only modifying the horizontal refresh by only supplying one argument after the resolution.
<test3r> especially after watching the effects myself on this screen
<h3sp4wn> You are using an ancient version of the nvidia driver
<B1zz> is it safe to install beryl with the restricted driver for the ati card?
<test3r> yes the nvidia-legacy driver
<h3sp4wn> and my screen size is set by the dpi
<test3r> using a gFoce2 MX400 card
<h3sp4wn> I think you should read - http://burks.brighton.ac.uk/burks/linux/howto/xfree86v/index.htm and understand it
<test3r> but your post does not include the piece of which you speak of me inserting into my config- which is fixed now.
<h3sp4wn> then you will know what you should do - going round in circles here
<h3sp4wn> I never intended it to
<test3r> Im just skeptical of inserting a line that is out of syntax with the rest of the pre-existing config that is there
<test3r> when I can modify the existing one to do what i need it to do
<h3sp4wn> that is the syntax that has always existed
<test3r> the one the generator makes?  [ Modeline "1024x768@75" 85.52 1024 1056 1376 1408 768 782 792 807 ]  ???
<test3r> then howcomes my lines say only "mode", use only the quote marks around seperate resolutions?
<test3r> to insert that it would look
<test3r> ""1024x768@75" 85.52 1024 1056 1376 1408 768 782 792 807"
<test3r> which will prob error our because of the doublequotes
<x2mjokada> Hi, does anyone know how to edit the applications menu so that i can add or remove programs from the menu?
<test3r> not only that- are those resolutions after the 85.52 ??????
<test3r> this monitor cannot do those.
<h3sp4wn> read the timing howto
<h3sp4wn> it explains what they mean
<h3sp4wn>  /ignore test3r
<x2mjokada> can anyone help?
<h3sp4wn> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<x2mjokada> does anyone know how to edit the applications menu so that i can add or remove programs from the menu?
<test3r> ok i read that
<test3r> it basically explain h refresh and v refresh and a few other things im not trying to do like "over push my monitor"
<test3r> its an old old NEC
<test3r> ...
<scar> how do you enable compositing in xfce?
<h3sp4wn> settings manager -> window manager tweaks
<h3sp4wn> compositor
<Cable86> man, you beat me
<Cable86> only thing i dont like about it is the flashes when the screensaver is going
<ser23> hi
<BFTD> hrm
<BFTD> how do i mount a solaris FS type in linux?
<BFTD> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<TheSheep> BFTD: xfs?
<BFTD> thats the error I get
<BFTD> TheSheep I don't know, whatever solaris generally uses
<TheSheep> BFTD: try mount -t xfs
<BFTD> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd1,
<BFTD>        missing codepage or other error
<BFTD>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<BFTD>        dmesg | tail  or so
<BFTD> oops
<BFTD> sorry
<TheSheep> so it's not xfs
<BFTD> !pastebin | BFTD
<BFTD> yeah gparted is just saying its unknown
<h3sp4wn> solaris uses a form of ufs or zfs
<h3sp4wn> there is a zfs thing for fuse
<h3sp4wn> what version of Solaris ?
<BFTD> 10
<scar> h3sp4wn: sorry, i was trying to find the answer to my question when you said that, but I don't have that options
<scar> do you have any idea why compositor wouldnt be on my window manager tweaks?
<scar> it was there when i booted off the CD, but gone when I installed and booted p
<scar> up
<ser23> solaris is using ufs?
<BFTD> I think it is
<BFTD> brb
<h3sp4wn> Solaris 10 should be zfs
<BFTD> might
<ser23> ufs =bsd ?
<ser23> HOWTO Mount UFS partitions
<ser23> From Gentoo Linux Wiki
<ser23> Jump to: navigation, search
<ser23> This article is part of the HOWTO series.
<ser23> Installation  Kernel & Hardware  Networks  Portage  Software  System  X Server  Gaming  Non-x86  Emulators  Misc
<scar> Gnome has the option to connect to FTP or SSH servers and have access to them on your desktop, like mounting.  Is there anything similar in XFCE/xubuntu?
<Cable86> dont think so
<Cable86> i havent found a way
<scar> ok.  there are command line tools I think, I was just looking for a simpler way
<scar> thanks
<kohan> Hello
<ser23> hi
<kohan> I would appreciate some assistance with driver installation
<ser23> im also
<kohan-noobie> :) I just installed xubuntu and am trying to get my wifi usb to work
<ser23> isnt there a howto on google?
<kohan-noobie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/zydas_zd1211
<kohan-noobie> yes. but i dont have the 'make' command
<ser23> apt-get install make ?
<kohan-noobie> and i cant get the build-essential w/out internet connection
<keb> catch 22
<kohan-noobie> :(
<kohan-noobie> may i put them on a usbdrive?
<keb> what did you install xubuntu from? it should be on the disk
<ser23> i also installed xubunu but i have make in /sbin
<kohan-noobie> 6.06.1 i386 cd
<whitelamp> yo for some reason i cannot mount anything- i keep getting errors when trying to mount a cd and a hard disk
<whitelamp> how do i fix this
<kohan-noobie> did u sudo ?
<ser23> somewhere
<whitelamp> even as root i get the erros
#xubuntu 2008-04-14
<mpalatnik> Hi -- I'm trying to set up VNC through SSH on my xubuntu box but i'm running into the grey screen error
<mpalatnik> i've been working on it for hours but i can't seem to find the problem despite the documentation online.. can someone look at it with me?
<mpalatnik> okay
<mpalatnik> so now im past the grey screen
<mpalatnik> but all im getting is a single terminal window
<mpalatnik> whats the deal with that
<mpalatnik> haha
<charding> Where can I find a searchable software catalogue for 8.04?
<jhuty> hihi. I just installed xubuntu and my mouse is clicking twice instead of once when i click it. any ideas on how to fix it?
<Stroganoff> charding: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<gaurdro> anyone know of an exif reader that can pick up the tag of where an image was taken?
<nickxoo3> hello
<nickxoo3> anyone have any recommendations for a way to setup an automatic wireless connection on xubuntu feisty?
<gaurdro> once you've connected to  a network it should try and reconnect to that network once again.
<nickxoo3> for some reason i have to manually go to it and enter the info every time, keyring doesnt work it like on gnome
<gaurdro> do you have the gnome keyring installed?  In my setup it uses tha t.
<nickxoo3> and that's with knetwork manager which i installed, i couldnt find the network manager that gnome uses
<nickxoo3> it's not in the tray and i cant locate it in menus
<nickxoo3> gonna try something brb
<totalwormface> nickxoo3: did you find xfapplet in your panel?
<totalwormface> it allows you to add gnome applets to your xfce panel
<nickxoo3> no, how do i use that?
<totalwormface> rightclick on your panel
<totalwormface> add new item, then add xfapplet
<totalwormface> after that you can choose which gnome applet you want to add to your panel, maybe the network manager hides there :]
<nickxoo3> ok, im on ubuntu right now, ill switch over to xubuntu and let you know how it goes :)
<totalwormface> :]
 * totalwormface doesn't know a single bit about wifi btw, so if it doesn't help, that's all i got :P
<nickxoo3> no luck :( but thanks anyway :)
<totalwormface> :P
<soulfreshner> I have an Acer travelmate 260 and my Fn key is not working
<soulfreshner> using gutsy (freshly upgraded from feisty)
<soulfreshner> anybody?
<soulfreshner> how do I make the Fn key work
<soulfreshner> ?
<totalwormface> maybe you can find something in keyboard shortcuts
 * totalwormface not on gnome right now :P
<soulfreshner> I'm using xfce myself...
<soulfreshner> but even if I set up a shortcut, it's as if the Fn key is not even registered
 * totalwormface has to check which channel he types things in :P
<soulfreshner> if I :)
<soulfreshner> maybe I should just use gnome...
 * totalwormface wouldn't know
<totalwormface> it works under gnome?
<soulfreshner> but it's an old PC - it's struggling as it is with the 256M ram :(
<soulfreshner> I don't know
<soulfreshner> I haven't tried it
<totalwormface> hm
<soulfreshner> but I'm trying not to overload it -- it's slow as it is
<totalwormface> running gnome on such a machine is not going to work smooth :P
<soulfreshner> maybe something in xorg settings?
 * totalwormface is on a 256M ram computer right now too, and it's saddening
<totalwormface> could be, maybe you'll find something on the forums if you search on the keyboard model
<soulfreshner> *sigh*
<soulfreshner> maybe I'll just install puppy or something
<soulfreshner> or accept the fact that this laptop should just retire...
<s_arts> soulfreshner: I have a laptop with xfce on it, featuring only 128MB of ram.
<s_arts> works a bit slow, but otherwise fine :)
<s_arts> the speed is mostly due to the P3 and the type of memory since it isn't swapping at all.
<soulfreshner> mine was also working until about 2 minutes ago... I think it just gave up on me
<soulfreshner> it's not turning on anymore :(
<s_arts> bummer
<Athalus> Hello!
<totalwormface> hey there
<Athalus> I want ask something. I Download cool theme but how I can use it? I'm using xubuntu 7.04
<totalwormface> extract it into ~/.themes
<Athalus> That's it?
<totalwormface> that's it
<Athalus> Wow! Sorry I even ask.
<totalwormface> then you should be able to choose it under userinterface preferences
<Athalus> OK
<Athalus> One question more. Where I find that ~/.themes
<gabkdlly> Athalus: hi
<gabkdlly> you can open the file manager and tell it to show you hidden files and directories
<Athalus> ok
<gabkdlly> or you can open a terminal (also called a console sometimes) and type "ls -a" without the quotes
<gabkdlly> then change into that directory with "cd .themes"
<Athalus> Do you mean "ls-l" whit out quotes?
<gabkdlly> actually, you don't to execute "ls" in oder to execute "cd",  I just thought I would make you a little familiar with both ;)
<gabkdlly> you can do that too "ls -lah"
<gabkdlly> you can combine multiple options in a single command
<gabkdlly> often, the options are documented, execute "man ls"
<gabkdlly> or more generally "man <command>"
<totalwormface> :P
<gabkdlly> :-D
<gabkdlly> later, bye
<Athalus> I'm totally out!
<totalwormface> bye
<Athalus> bye
<totalwormface> Athalus: are you confused now or do you manage? :P
<Athalus> ?
<totalwormface> does it work or not :]
<Athalus> Can you only tell me where is that themes order
<totalwormface> well, open the file manager, click on 'view' and then 'show hidden files'
<Athalus> yes
<totalwormface> just copy/paste the theme in the .themes folder
<totalwormface> then rightclick it and extract it in that folder
<Athalus> there is no .themes folder
<totalwormface> then go to the xfce menu, hit settings, then user interface settings and it should be there
<totalwormface> then make one :]
<totalwormface> right click anywhere in the filebrowser, say create folder and name it .themes
<Athalus> I'm in finland and I use Finnish mode
<totalwormface> ahhh
<MrFawkes> Uh, hi there. I'm trying to set up epiphany as the default browser on xubuntu. I did it in galternatives and xfce preferred applications, but when I click on links in, say, synaptic, I still get firefox. Any ideas?
<mikubuntu> i am having trouble with 'unmet' dependencies, and so i cannot install or remove any software.  in the terminal i just ran 'sudo apt-get install -f.'  now i get this message: ...packages were automatically installed and no longer needed:  libgnet2.0-0 skype-common dvb-utils
<mikubuntu> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.  my question is, what is the exact commant line to execute?
<Stroganoff> sudo apt-get autoremove
<mikubuntu> stroganoff, 'sudo apt-get autoremove libgnet2.0-0 skype-common dvb-utils', or just 'sudo apt-get autoremove' ... ?
<Stroganoff> the latter
<mikubuntu> Stroganoff, i seem to be in a loop.  i ran the autoremove, and i go back to: You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<mikubuntu> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mikubuntu>   skype: Depends: skype-common (= 2.0.0.43-0medibuntu2) but 2.0.0.68-0medibuntu0.7.10.1 is installed
<mikubuntu> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$ apt-get -f install
<mikubuntu> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<mikubuntu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: close synaptic
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: and use sudo
<mikubuntu> i did close the update manager, and synaptic was never open
<Stroganoff> sudo apt-get -f install
<Stroganoff> "are you root?" means you forgot sudo
<mikubuntu> oh, i see, you're right i omitted sudo.... oooooOOOOoooops.
<mikubuntu> dang it, still getting stuck.  hope this isn't too much copy for the channel, seems slow right now so i hope not.  can you translate this?: mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<mikubuntu> Reading package lists... Done
<mikubuntu> Building dependency tree
<mikubuntu> Reading state information... Done
<mikubuntu> Correcting dependencies... Done
<mikubuntu> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<mikubuntu>   libgnet2.0-0 skype-common dvb-utils
<mikubuntu> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<mikubuntu> The following extra packages will be installed:
<mikubuntu>   skype
<mikubuntu> The following packages will be upgraded:
<mikubuntu>   skype
<mikubuntu> 1 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mikubuntu> Need to get 0B/15.5MB of archives.
<mikubuntu> After unpacking 6595kB of additional disk space will be used.
<mikubuntu> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? sudo apt-get autoremove
<mikubuntu> Abort.
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$
<Stroganoff> lol
<Stroganoff> Do you want to continue [Y/n]
<Stroganoff> you should read the output...
<Stroganoff> big Y means "yes" is default, so just hit return
<mikubuntu> i did read the output.  but see what happens when i follow? Install these packages without verification [y/N]? y
<mikubuntu> (Reading database ... 140538 files and directories currently installed.)
<mikubuntu> Preparing to replace skype 2.0.0.43-0medibuntu2 (using .../skype_2.0.0.68-1_i386.deb) ...
<mikubuntu> Unpacking replacement skype ...
<mikubuntu> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/skype_2.0.0.68-1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<mikubuntu>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/skype.png', which is also in package skype-common
<mikubuntu> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<mikubuntu> Errors were encountered while processing:
<mikubuntu>  /var/cache/apt/archives/skype_2.0.0.68-1_i386.deb
<mikubuntu> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$
<Stroganoff> mikubuntu run this (at your own risk)
<Stroganoff> sudo dpkg --force-all --purge --remove skype skype-common
<mikubuntu> sorry, my chatzilla crashed (firefox crashed and took chatzilla with it)
<Stroganoff> mikubuntu run this (at your own risk)
<Stroganoff> sudo dpkg --force-all --purge --remove skype skype-common
<mikubuntu> what's the risk?
<mikubuntu> i get this: mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg --force-all --purge --remove skype skype-common
<mikubuntu> dpkg: conflicting actions -r (--remove) and -P (--purge)
<mikubuntu> Type dpkg --help for help about installing and deinstalling packages [*];
<mikubuntu> Use `dselect' or `aptitude' for user-friendly package management;
<mikubuntu> Type dpkg -Dhelp for a list of dpkg debug flag values;
<Stroganoff> ok
<mikubuntu> Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options;
<mikubuntu> Type dpkg-deb --help for help about manipulating *.deb files;
<mikubuntu> Type dpkg --license for copyright license and lack of warranty (GNU GPL) [*].
<Stroganoff> sudo dpkg --force-all --remove skype skype-common
<mikubuntu> Options marked [*] produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$
<mikubuntu> i get this: mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg --force-all --remove skype skype-common
<mikubuntu> (Reading database ... 140537 files and directories currently installed.)
<mikubuntu> Removing skype ...
<mikubuntu> Removing skype-common ...
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$
<mikubuntu> stroganoff, so am i back to where i should be?  can i run sudo apt-get update now?
<mikubuntu> i ran sudo apt-get update, and i get this (after a lot of other output): W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com gutsy/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_gutsy_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<mikubuntu> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$
<Stroganoff> sudo apt-get install skype
<mikubuntu> stroganoff, ok, i think that completed ok.  now to update general updates is it sudo apt-get install upgrade?
<Stroganoff> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Stroganoff> and if you want to update the kernel: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mikubuntu> that would up me to hardy beta, wouldn't it?
<Stroganoff> no
<Stroganoff> you'd have to change sources.list for that (or use upgrade manager / synaptic)
<mikubuntu> do you recommend it?
<Stroganoff> hardy? well
<Stroganoff> depends
<mikubuntu> no, the kernel upgrade
<Stroganoff> yes
<mikubuntu> ok, i do it then
<mikubuntu> does this mean kernel was already updated?: mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mikubuntu> Reading package lists... Done
<mikubuntu> Building dependency tree
<mikubuntu> Reading state information... Done
<mikubuntu> Calculating upgrade... Done
<mikubuntu> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$
<mikubuntu> if it is it's strange, because that unmet dependency problem has been keeping me from updating for weeks now ...
<Stroganoff> kernel should be up to date
<Stroganoff> run: uname -a
<Stroganoff> kernel should be 2.6.22-14
<mikubuntu> ok, well, thanks ... i appreciate all your help.  this is moms computer and i'm going out of town for a few days, glad to leave it in good condition
<mikubuntu> ...  just type 'uname -a' into term?
<Stroganoff> yep
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@marybuntu-desktop:~$ uname -a
<mikubuntu> Linux marybuntu-desktop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Stroganoff> ok
<mikubuntu> signing off, thanks again guys
<Legendre> hi folks.. what's the lowdown on Atheros wifi support in xubuntu?
<Legendre> (7.10)
<Stroganoff> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<oem> anybody know why i might be having these probs?  the screen on this box keeps going haywire.  i'm guessing its a video card problem, cause right now i have a beautiful clean screen, but every now and then the screen just seems to crash, and i have to restart to get it back.  also, i've been trying to open a terminal, and evry time i do, i get an x restart.
<Stroganoff> oem what display driver are you using?
<Stroganoff> see Section "Device"
<oem> stroganoff, how do i find out?
<Stroganoff> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<oem> ok
<oem> dOh! how do i do that?
<Legendre> Ok, it appears that I need the madwifi stuff, it's an Atheros 5212 chipset.. is there an apt-gettable package?
<Stroganoff> oem: sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<oem> you helpd me awhile ago with mom's computer, now i'm on another
<oem> ah, but here's the problem ... i can't seem to open a terminal.  every time i click on terminal, screen goes black and i come back to login screen...
<Stroganoff> ok
<Stroganoff> i know this one :D
<Stroganoff> alt+f2 -> xterm
<oem> :)
<oem> :( don't understand
<Stroganoff> login
<gaurdro> but what would cause the X-server or something on top of it, to crash?
<Stroganoff> then press alt+f2 and launch xterm
<oem> i don't get it.  how?
<Stroganoff> xfce4-terminal crashes the xserver on some rare graphics cards.
<Stroganoff> you have to change DefaultDepth to 16
<Stroganoff> login at the login screen. when the desktop is loaded, press Alt+F2
<Stroganoff> this show the "Run..." prompt
<Stroganoff> type "xterm" to launch xterm
<Stroganoff> on the other hand you might want to try my minimal ubuntu system if you mom's computer is really slow
<Stroganoff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741631
<oem> omg, wait, i have to write this down.  i will prolly lose chatzilla in this process
<Stroganoff> anyway, open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf with mousepad (text editor) and set "DefaultDepth" to 16 (instead of 24)
<Legendre> Anyone? Where to get madwifi for 7.10?
<Legendre> compile it? apt-get it from ______?
<Stroganoff> Legendre madwifi is included into wifi
<Stroganoff> http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/Distro/Ubuntu
<Legendre> fwiw, it's not in my install of 7.10.. not that I can find.
<Stroganoff> i mean included into Ubuntu
<Legendre> I'll give that a look, thanks.
<Stroganoff> have you installed linux-restricted-modules
<Stroganoff> ?
<Legendre> "In case you did a manual install, try installing linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) and that’s it."
<Legendre> actually, I'm trying to fix my boss's eff-up ;)
<Stroganoff> Oo
<Legendre> so I just apt-get the lin-res-mod
<Stroganoff> yep
<Legendre> where is it, multi / uni?
<Stroganoff> its in "restricted"
<Stroganoff> see: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=linux-restricted-modules
<slow-motion> hi
<gaurdro> hello
<Legendre> Stroganoff - ok, hopefully my last idiot question.. how do I allow 'restricted' in sources.list?
<Stroganoff> Legendre: deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ gutsy main restricted
<Stroganoff> replace de. with us. or something
<Stroganoff> or use the source management in synaptic..
<Legendre> ok, I just added a new line with .../ gutsy restricted
<Legendre> and it seems to have worked
<Legendre> appreciate all this...
<boolka> is the only difference between ubuntu and xubuntu is the gnome ?
<cody-somerville> The default application selection is the difference
<boolka> bit the core is the same?
<cody-somerville> yes
<boolka> is xubuntu much more lighter then ubuntu?
<zoredache> somewhat
<Stroganoff> boolka icewm is MUCH more lighter...
<Stroganoff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741631
<boolka> thanks Stroganoff
<boolka> How come when I connect my laptop to lcd monitor via VGA cable it works. But when I use a VGA to RCA/svideo converter cable, it dont work? Do i have to modify the x.org file?
<Helsu> Is there no 64-bit Xubuntu?
<Helsu> Ah, nevermind.
<zoredache> yes
<Helsu> I am generally new to Linux, will Xubuntu run stable (the desktop edition) enough for a home server?
<Helsu> It will just be used for filesharing, printer sharing and BitTorrent.
<zoredache> yes, it will be fine... I suspect I would go with an lts release though...  Of course I tend to use debian for my servers
<Helsu> Well I tried that non graphical stuff
<Helsu> it just doesn't work for me, I don't think the guiders are easy enough
<Helsu> I didn't know what to do after making an account, it was frustrating
<Helsu> so I'm going the easy way
<Helsu> can i maintain it using a remote desktop from windows easily?
<Stroganoff> Helsu you an maintain using vnc
<Stroganoff> but a server is way cooler (and faster if ur low on ram) without a GUI
<Stroganoff> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Stroganoff> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<Helsu> It will be hot anyway, it will run Folding@Home
<Helsu> by the way a general question
<Helsu> i've always wondered this
<Helsu> when companies order a huge server
<Helsu> e.g a webhost
<Helsu> did they buy one with a GPU?
<Helsu> how do they set it up for the first itme?
<Helsu> what is the alternate edition?
<zoredache> Helsu: the altnernate edition has a console based installer that gives you far more control
<zoredache> it also tends to work better on difificult systems
<Helsu> Not far more control for ME, though.
<zoredache> ?
<Helsu> If you are new to Linux it doesn't really give you more control
<Helsu> It's like giving you a 1000-key keyboard with nothing on them, saying it gives you more control because you have a button for everything.
<Helsu> technically it gives you more control but not practically
<Stroganoff> especially if you dont even try..
<Helsu> well, i am the man in the street
<Helsu> if you want your distro popular you need to make it better for the man in the street
<Helsu> linux generally isn't
<zoredache> that is a very challenging request Helsu
<zoredache> most of the developers that really love Linux, love it because it gives them tons of control
<Helsu> i just think "you" should make a windows home server -windows +linux
<Helsu> MS has really made it simple there
<Helsu> anyway i'm off, it is late in my timezone
<arualavi> MS don't make it simple, they make decisions for you, that's different.
<arualavi> */make/take apologies for my english
<Stroganoff> never mind
<slow-motion> n8
<coach_z> I just  installed xubuntu and i have two 'drives' mounted on my HD that are not related to any drives that i have and they also cannot be opened or mounted
<zoredache> coach_z: do you have any usb devices attached that might appear as a drive?  Do you have a media reader that doesn't have any flash cards in?
#xubuntu 2008-04-15
<oem> stroganoff, i'm sorry i got pulled away earlier.  still trying to fix this problem with my terminal crashing; you suggested it is prolly a problem with my vidcard which might be fixed by changing by changing def depth to 16 in xorg.conf.  anyways i have xterm open now, can you tell me the ezact command line to get into the file please?
<Stroganoff> sudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<oem> oh, thank you, thank you... stay with me if you can! :) i kind of dumb inside the term (and outside).
<oem> ok, so when i get to the 'screen' section, i am observing that 'default depth' is set to 24.  beyond that subsections have different depth settings.  you only want me to change the 'Default' one tho, correct?
<oem> stroganoff, one is set to 1, one to 4, 8, 15, 16, and the one in last subsection set to 24.
<Stroganoff> changing DefaultDepth should suffice
<oem> ok, and then i just 'save' the mousepad file?
<Stroganoff> yes
<oem> then the test will be whether the screen continues to crash,i guess
<Stroganoff> press ctrl+alt+backspace to kill X (so the change gets applied)
<oem> is there any danger in hitting 'save' button twice?  i'm not sure if it registered... :(
<Stroganoff> no there's no danger
<oem> ok
<oem> then control/alt/backspace is to close mousepad?  or do i just x out of mousepad?
<Stroganoff> heh
<oem> Stroganoff! It works!  accessory terminal opens fine now, no crash.  Thanx!
<Stroganoff> i hope this fixes ur long term crash too
<oem> ya, i hope.  you remembered i told you about the infrequent and irregular spontaneous crashes.  you good.
<oem> that was six hours ago.
<Stroganoff> ;)
<oem> :)
<oem> i should go check my mail, i have 1425 unread messages in my inbox.  arrrrrrgggggggghhhhhh.  gotta drop some of those lists, but they keep me so UNinformed that i'm loath to leave them.  lol.
<oem> stroganoff, i wonder if it coould be a similar problem with my friend's machine which is running ubuntu.  on that box, he gets a slowly ever degrading screen until it's practically unreadable.  sometimes a reboot will 'fix' it temporarily, and sometimes the reboot comes up just as bad.  any ideas?
<Stroganoff> might be related
<oem> i don't think he has a monitor problem, because it occured on another monitor as well.
<oem> i will be up in daytona beach at his house this week, will try to check in here then...
<Stroganoff> do you know what gfx card he has got?
<oem> nah, guess no point trying to think about it now, i still haven't convinced him that its safe to visit a chat room. lol.
<Stroganoff> hahaha
<Joeseph> what's the best way to view a windows network? I know how to do it in gnome, but I'm running xfce
<Stroganoff> is he afraid of hackers and pedophiles? D
<Stroganoff> Joeseph: FuseSMB http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131
<Joeseph> thanks: following it now Stroganoff
<Joeseph> alrighty.... I cam to  "6) Create a directory that you are going to mount your network browse to... I used /media/network"
<Joeseph> I want to use the same folder.... how do I make it there?
<Stroganoff> sudo mkdir /media/network
<Stroganoff> sudo chown `whoami`:fuse /media/network/
<Joeseph> thank you
<Joeseph> 'whoami' is my username?
<Stroganoff> i gets translated to your username if you use these special quotes (i dont know their names)
<Stroganoff> these quotes just embedd a command. "whoami" is a command that prints out your username
<Stroganoff> in other words: yes
<TheSheep> Stroganoff: backticks
<Stroganoff> +1
<TheSheep> Stroganoff: you can use $(...) instead of `...`, its more readable
<Joeseph> ummm I followed the tutorial at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131 for windows browsing network..... nothing happened... it's an empty folder
<Joeseph> any help?
<Joeseph> any ideas?
<Joeseph> fusesmb brings the error no mountpoint
<Joeseph> and sudo fusesmb /media/network says I don't have access
<Joeseph> alright.... I'll just use nautilus....
<Joeseph> ummmmm   anyone want to help me with my speaker problems?
<Joeseph> soundcard issues rather... one day it just stopped playing.... works in my xp though
<mungewell> hi all. Trying out beta, which directories do I have to clear out to get a 'clean' user profile (want to keep existing home dir).
<emil> salut cine a facut cursul fundamentals of unix?
<TheSheep> !fr | emil
<ubotu> emil: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<emil> qui fait le course fundamentals of unix?
<Iskr> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Iskr> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Iskr> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<overrider> hi, is there a way i can make apt-get upgrade honor the export HTTP_PROXY=127.0.0.1:9099 variable i set? thanks
<emil> hi who made the course fundamentals of unix?
<TheSheep> emil: unix was developed by the Bell Labs, but not sure what course you're refering to
<emil> course cisco  sun&
<emil> course cisco&sun
<TheSheep> no idea
<TheSheep> maybe write to them and ask
<emil> is international course
<overrider> does anyone know how to configure apt-get to use proxy? i cant download updates otherwise. :-(
<TheSheep> overrider: you can try looking into /etc/apt
<TheSheep> overrider: reading apt.conf can give you some insight too
<TheSheep> man apt.conf
<TheSheep> I mean
<TheSheep> press / and the type proxy to search for proxy in it
<overrider> thanks TheSheep, actually exporting this thing using lowercase variable name has worked. which totally throws me off, as i think they should all be uppercase. thought wrong.
<coach_z> I just  installed xubuntu and i have two 'drives' mounted on my HD that are not related to any drives that i have and they also cannot be opened or mounted
<TheSheep> coach_z: how are they named?
<coach_z> 230M Removable Volume and 1K removable volume
<TheSheep> coach_z: can you pastebin the result of 'sudo fdisk -l'?
<TheSheep> (this command lists all partitions of all disks)
<coach_z> what you mean by pastebin?
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<coach_z> TheSheep: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63306/
<coach_z> i have 5 actual drives hooked up to this computer that all showed up fine when i was using ubuntu last week
<coach_z> 2 usb 2 sata 1firewire drive
<Helsu> I've installed Xubuntu now, but Azureus crashes on it.
<Helsu> Is this a general problem?
<Helsu> I don't really get an error
<TheSheep> coach_z: this is weird
<TheSheep> coach_z: I have no idea where those drives could come from
<coach_z> TheSheep: neither do i, esp because they were not there last week in ubuntu
<TheSheep> coach_z: my goess is that it detected the sdc device that doesn't have any partitions
<totalwormface> Helsu: try starting up azureus from the terminal, it may spit out some information about your problem :]
<Helsu> How?
<TheSheep> Helsu: open terminal and type 'azureus' in it
<totalwormface> Helsu: start a terminal and type in 'azureus'
<gNewPower> Hi everybody, I need some help to edit menus in Xubuntu.  I thought that I could use the GNOME menu editor, but that did not work.  Is there any outside application which makes it possible to edit menus in Xubuntu without using the (useless and dangerous) Xubuntu menu editor?
<TheSheep> gNewPower: yes, text editor
<gNewPower> really? which file do I edit?
<TheSheep> gNewPower: xfce adheres to the freedesktop.org menu file specification, the format is described inthere
<TheSheep> gNewPower: usually you copy the entries you want to edit from /usr/share/applications to your local ~/.local/share/applications and edit them to suit your needs
<Helsu> right, it was an unexpected java error
<gNewPower> is ~/.local/share/application the file which is used by the Xubuntu menu?
<TheSheep> gNewPower: no, it's a directory
<TheSheep> gNewPower: the menu is assembled from files in /usr/share/applications and ~/.local/share/applications
<gNewPower> TheSheep: yes, I see it. which file does the Xubuntu menu use?
<gNewPower> or does it read the directory itself?
<TheSheep> it reads all the files
<TheSheep> how it assembles them depends on their content
<totalwormface> Helsu: there's no more info then that?
<Helsu> Well there was lots of information, but nothing I could make out
<gNewPower> TheSheep: Jeez, is there not a less labor intensive way for me to go about fixing this?  For example, I installed Konqueror as a file browser. but while the GNOME menu sees it, the Xubuntu does not.
<TheSheep> gNewPower: that's because the /usr/share/applications/konqueror.desktop file has a line that says 'onlyshowin: KDE'
<totalwormface> Helsu: you can try to look for something similar in here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.searchtext=azureus&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
 * TheSheep faints
 * totalwormface didn't realise that url was so long ;P
<gNewPower> TheSheep: I see.  Is there no one ap which can allow me to fix all this?
<coobra> omg
<coobra> kenyrunner long url
<TheSheep> gNewPower: text editor
<TheSheep> gNewPower: that's one app
<homebrewcider> hey there, any way I can get my thunar file manager page to open full screen every time?
<gNewPower> TheSheep: I was hoping for something more specialized in menus so I would not have to read each entry in  ~/.local/share/application one by one
<Helsu> Hmm I'm not really interested in doing much error searching
<Helsu> if it doesn't work I'll just get another distro
<Helsu> or windows
<cody-somerville> Helsu, Whats your problem?
<Helsu> Right now it is getting a torrent client up that has a web interface, Azureus keeps crashing
<Helsu> at first it ran fine
<Helsu> then after a reboot or so, it crashes after a few secounds
<cody-somerville> Helsu, What version of Xubuntu are you running?
<Helsu> the newest
<Helsu> I just installed the hardware for my server
<cody-somerville> By newest, do you mean the development version or the latest stable release?
<Helsu> latest stable
<Helsu> i'll try to install ubuntu, if that doesn't work i'll go for fedora
<cody-somerville> sorry, I got distracted :)
<cody-somerville> Can you open up the terminal and launch Azureus from there? It should give us the error message.
<Helsu> yeah
<Helsu> but hmm
<Helsu> i'm on my vista computer now
<Helsu> i only have one network cable here
<Helsu> to this room
<Helsu> i might try to install it in vmware
<Helsu> then copy/paste it
<Hels1> Ok I'm in Xubuntu now
<Hels1> http://pastebin.com/d6e8dc561
<homebrewcider> hey all, I've screwed something up, any application that I open has no title bar at the top
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: you need to start xfwm4
<Hels1> I really wish you'd make some way you could execute files rather than this packkage system, I think it is _really_ confusing when you encounter something not in the default package manager. Fedora has fixed it nicely.
<TheSheep> Hels1: it's hard to have it both flexible and automatically updated
<TheSheep> Hels1: with the current system, the applications are supposed to come with their own .desktop files
<Hels1> Cody?
<Stroganoff> Hels1 you can execute files if you have all dependencies :D
<Stroganoff> example: www.teeworlds.com
<Hels1> How can I set Xubuntu to autologin?
<Hels1> test
<cody-somerville> Hels1, Applications > System > Login Window
<TheSheep> Hels1: settings->login window->security->automatic login
<cody-somerville> Or settings, sorry
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: it really belongs to system, no idea why they moved it
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, File a bug? :)
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: nah, it's not that important, and in fact moving it around to much is even worse
<Hels1> ok, do you guys have experience remote controlling xubuntu from vista?
<Hels1> someone mentioned VPN or something last night
<TheSheep> Hels1: hehe, why would we want to use vista if we already have access to xubuntu? :)
<TheSheep> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<TheSheep> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Hels1> well i'll run xubuntu as my home server
<Hels1> I'm trying to access my shared folder from another computer
<Hels1> i've set it to be in a SMB network
<Hels1> so the windows computers can access it
<Hels1> but i can't discover this xubuntu computer in the network
<Hels1> both are in MSHOME
<Stroganoff> can you access it by typing in the windows adress line: \\192.168.... (two backslahes + ip of you xubuntu)
<Hels1> do i need to add MSHOME to the domain?
<Stroganoff> no
<Hels1> hmm, one sec i need to find my ip
<Hels1> i'll need to check my router because it doesn't say here
<Stroganoff> ifconfig#
<Stroganoff> ifconfig
<Hels1> so \\192.168.0.125?
<Stroganoff> yes
<Hels1> it prompts me for a password
<Hels1> in windows
<Stroganoff> edit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Stroganoff> replace "security = user" with "security = share"
<Hels1> is there no other way? nothing in the settings i can find by the menu?
<Stroganoff> i dont know the settings dialogues, i dont have them installed
<Stroganoff> there should be somethink like "authentication method" where you can switch between user, share, domain and more
<Stroganoff> choose share
<Hels1> i do it with abiword then?
<Stroganoff> no
<Stroganoff> sudo mousepad /etc/samba/smb.conf
<keb> never use a word processor for editing configuration files
<Hels1> i never configure things within the configuration files...
<Stroganoff> you can just use this line:
<Stroganoff>         sudo sed -i -e "s_\;   security = user_   security = share_" -e "s_;\[cdrom\]_\[cdrom\]\ncomment = CD-ROM\nread only = yes\nlocking = no\npath = /media/cdrom\nguest ok = yes_" -e "s_workgroup = MSHOME_workgroup = $SAMBAGROUP _" /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Stroganoff> erm no
<Stroganoff> forget that
<keb> np
<keb> that probly won't paste right
<Stroganoff> http://pastebin.ca/raw/986136
<Hels1> "security = user
<Hels1> the terminal keeps crashing
<Hels1> now i can't paste anything
<Stroganoff> oh yeah another one
<Stroganoff> use another terminal: alt+f2 -> xterm
<Hels1> it didn't say anything after i'd typed my password
<Stroganoff> if a command is sucessfull, it doesnt say anything
<Hels1> right
<Hels1> i'll try with my other computer now
<Stroganoff> Oo
<Stroganoff> you have to restart samba first
<Hels1> how?
<Stroganoff> sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<Hels1> uhm
<Hels1> now my windows bar dissappeared
<Stroganoff> wat
<Stroganoff> alt+f2 -> xfwm4
<Hels1> still gone
<Stroganoff> alt+f2 -> xterm -> xfwm4
<Hels1> nothing happened
<Stroganoff> no error messages in xterm?
<Stroganoff> thats odd
<Stroganoff> you could try reinstalling with this one:
<Stroganoff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741631
<keb> the "windows bar" could be the panel
<Stroganoff> it comes with preconfigured samba
<Stroganoff> alt+f2 -> xfce4-panel
<The-Kernel> what's a good cli torrent client?
<Stroganoff> mldonkey
<keb> rtorrent
<Stroganoff> k
<Hels1> nothing happened again
<keb> hmm actually rtorrent has a curses interface
<Stroganoff> nothing wrong about that i suppose?
<Stroganoff> Hels1 we are talking about xubuntu right?
<Hels1> my windows bar is where i see what windows i have open.
<Stroganoff> xterm -> killall xfce4-panel -> rtorrent
<Stroganoff> oops
<Stroganoff> xterm -> killall xfce4-panel -> xfce4-panel
<Hels1> right, back
<keb> :>
<Hels1> why is there so much fuzz about sharing a simple folder?
<Hels1> it is much easier in windows
<keb> different versions of windows often don't talk to each other
<Hels1>  * Stopping Samba daemons...                                                    start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 4896: No such process
<Hels1>                                                                          [ OK ]
<Hels1>  * Starting Samba daemons                                                [ OK ]
<Hels1> my networking icon has dissappaered
<Hels1> dissapeared*
<Hels1> right, it is listed now. thank you
<Hels1> i do, however, want to password protect one of them
<Hels1> how do i do it?
<Stroganoff> Hels1 because linux distributions come with more elaborate default settings that are very usefull in corporate environments...
<Stroganoff> change the permissions of that folder to "not readable by everyone"
<Stroganoff> on the other hand, i dont think it's doable with the "share" setting you just applied
<totalwormface> Hels1: because windows doesn't make the smb protocol open
<totalwormface> Hels1: so it's a hell of a job to make something other than a windows machine talk to the network
<Stroganoff> it may have been a hell of a job to write SAMBA. but thats done now, its not the source of Hels1's problems, my dear totalwormface
<totalwormface> o_0
<totalwormface> sorry to give some background information
<Hels1> why does samba have to restart?
<Hels1> windows doesn't have to restart
<Hels1> well except from restarting after changing workgroup
<zoredache> yes, but the server service does reload after changing a share
<Stroganoff> windows just restarts samba automatically if you change a settings
<Hels1> why not linux?
<keb> exactly
<zoredache> Hels1: because you have total control with linux...
<keb> instead of restarting all of linux, you just restart the piece that needs reconfiguration
<Stroganoff> Hels1 how should samba now that you just manually edited a configuration file?
<Stroganoff> if you use the GUI configuration frontends for samba it gets restarted automatically
<zoredache> Stroganoff: psst... it could be done with inotify
<Hels1> there is no gui config for what i did, afaik
<Hels1> i couldn't find any
<Stroganoff> zoredache pssst... i know
<Hels1> which for me as a long term windows user is intimidating
<Stroganoff> Hels1 you just couldnt find it, period. it's there.
<bimshire> cheers
<keb> Hels1 there is a web interface to samba called SWAT
<bimshire> .
<Stroganoff> uh oh
<keb> ahoy
<bimshire> hope all is well
<Hels1> right, so i go to some adress in my web browser to configure my folder sharing?
<Stroganoff> your own adress with a special port.
<Hels1> it would be easier if it was next to the other relevant settings for file sharing
<keb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Swat
<zoredache> Hels1: if you are expecting linux to be the same as windows or to be completely perfect and polished, with perfect UI then you expect too much
<Stroganoff> Hels1 you are welcome to donate to the XFCE project or support in any other way. until then you get WAY MORE than you paid for :p
<zoredache> there are many people working on making it better, but there are rough edges still
<midasza> Hey all
<Hels1> right, well at least you take criticism
<bimshire> well i just instlled xubuntu and i like it so far
<midasza> Any one else having this problem - upgraded to 8.04 beta. No problems other than having to recompile my wireless card drivers and one thing. Whenever I reboot the system from within Gnome it tells me my disk was not unmounted cleanly and disk check is forced.
<Stroganoff> wow thats a hard one
<Stroganoff> #ubuntu+1 though
<zoredache> feel ree to make useful suggestions on the forums,
<Hels1> I still don't understand though, how can I password protect my folder?
<midasza> Hels - as in a share level password or for local access?
<Hels1> I don't understand your question but, no password for going \\hjemmeserver but a password for going in to the selected shared folder
<zoredache> Hels1: password protect a folder for access on the local machine, or from the netwrok?  If on the local machine then you would want to setup filesystem permissions, or possibly encryption
<midasza> Hels1 does \\hjemmeserver currently work at all or not at all at the moment for you?
<Hels1> from the network
<midasza> from a remote machine?
<Hels1> It works, it is listed in network in vista and i can access it
<Hels1> it even shows a printer folder, even though i have not connected the printer to it yet
<Hels1> which is great
<midasza> Ok thats good, question 2 - how familliar ar you with using the command line (windows or linux or unix)?
<zoredache> so if you setup samba, thne it IS password protected
<zoredache> when you accessed it from windows, windows automatically provided the password you used to login to the linux box
<Hels1> I can do a few things in CMD, I am completely green in Linux
<midasza> give me five minutes just going to read up on share level samba passwords.
<Stroganoff> i doubt its possible
<zoredache> you could also just fix it the 'simple' way... that is have a different password on each machine
<keb> you will likely have to make a new samba share for that folder
<Hels1> what do you mean?
<zoredache> do you have the same username and password on both the linux box and windows box?
<Hels1> no
<zoredache> then ignore me then...
<Hels1> should i?
<Hels1> have the same password, that is
<Hels1> and username
<zoredache> it is up to you...
<midasza> thats not a problem - only problem is samba only allows you to have one mode of authenticating - either share level (old win95/98 shares) or server level (windows nt/xp/2003/vista method)
<zoredache> I am am a bit confused about how you access the linux box without providing your password though
<midasza> well you just establish a netbios session which is considered guest or public then when you try and access a share it asks you for a password.
<bimshire> does anyone here use transmission?
<Hels1> was that for me, midasza?
<midasza> like is said this is considered older technology and has gone out of fashion.
<Hels1> mm
<Hels1> you know
<Hels1> i can just set up an ftp server
<Hels1> and still have the printer shared without a password
<zoredache> if you want a quick secure file transfer method...  installl ssh
<Hels1> i'm not afraid of package loggers within the house :P
<zoredache> perhaps, but setting up ssh takes about 5 seconds... setting up ftp correctly will take 15-45 minutes
<Hels1> does the firewall block port 6886 by default?
<zoredache> did you install a firewall?  There is none by default
<Hels1> isn't ssh a package to enable ssl or something?
<Hels1> no, but well. i can't access the azureus webui
<zoredache> ssh is a remote access technology that allows remote terminal connections, and other things like sftp
<zoredache> so if you wanted to remotely get a terminal from windows you could use putty to connect
<midasza> it is installed and works on a default install - install winscp on the vista machine to connect
<Hels1> does it work like ftp, i need a client for it?
<Hels1> i want to use VPN to remote control this server
<Hels1> or something like that
<zoredache> but there are programs like winscp/filezilla that work like a standard ftp client
<midasza> yes it works like ftp hels1
<midasza> and vnc works fine as well - you just need to install it.
<Hels1> How do I shut down?
<Hels1> Apparently I just quit the windows thing (what is explorer.exe in windows)
<keb> there should be an exit icon in your panel
<keb> it looks like an open door with an arrow
<Hels1> I don't have a panel anymore
<Hels1> I thought I was shutting my computer down but I shut the panel
<Hels1> when i alt tab i have a terminal up
<keb> try right-clicking on the desktop
<Hels1> can't i type something in the terminal?
<keb> if you have a terminal you can type "sudo shutdown -h now"
<Hels1> ok, thanks
<Hels1> i will work more on the server tomorrow
<keb> or maybe even without the sudo
<Stroganoff> not without sudo
<keb> ok
<Hels1> nothing happened
<Hels1> guess i'm gone in a few secs
<Stroganoff> sudo halt
<Stroganoff> hehe
<keb> hmm they are completely rewriting hardware detection etc for Hardy
<keb> i will have to learn this stuff again
<zoredache> they are?   I thought everything was frozen
<keb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/HardyHardwareDetection
<keb> i mean its already done but i don't have Hardy yet
<hippieindamakin8> tell u what.. when ever i chose to play some specific set of applications i get soundbank errors in others
<hippieindamakin8> *play /use
<hippieindamakin8> ne solution ?
<keb> what is a soundbank error?
<hippieindamakin8> the application is unable to access the sound devices
<hippieindamakin8> a particular case is this..  i play bzflag and when i get out.. i play an audio file its unable to access the sound device
<hippieindamakin8> another kind of error is this : i use this application called "TUXGUITAR" and then i try to play a file on vlc or mplayer or totem i cant access the sound at the same time
<keb> the applications need to be set to use a sound server instead of the devices directly
<Stroganoff> keb shouldnt ALSA be able to handle this?
<keb> not sure
<keb> lol right now i can't even find a gui sound config tool on my system
<hippieindamakin8> shall report bugs on these or try fixing them
<keb> are each of the applications configured differently as to which sound device they use?
<chtp__> hi folks. anyone here knows a way to encrypt a whole _existing_ partition?
<hippieindamakin8> as a matter of fact i never compiled ne of these i did an apt-get
<zoredache> chtp__: I don't think so....
<zoredache> you could encrypt the files on the partition, but that isn't really encrypting the partition
<chtp__> ok, thx
<nerdzyboy> Could anyone tell me how to activate direct rendering for an intel X3100 card?
<nerdzyboy> glxinfo | grep render tells me that there is no direct rendering
<nerdzyboy> I am using driver "intel"
<zoredache> I don't know anything about it, but are you sure that your card supports direct rendering?
<nerdzyboy> yeah
<nerdzyboy> it did in vista...
<koldrakan> how can you turn off the system sound in XFCE? (I'm used to Gnome)
<koldrakan> anyone??
<Stroganoff> do you mean the annoying pc speaker, koldrakan?
<koldrakan> yes:P everytime i press backspace, it screams at me
<Stroganoff> echo "blacklist pcspkr" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist > /dev/null
<koldrakan> in Gnome, this is easy to fix
<koldrakan> we're talking about a laptop here, I still want the built-in speakers to work
<Stroganoff> yeah i know
<Stroganoff> i mean the annoying crap
<Stroganoff> and it DOES NOT affect your low battery warning (this is handled by the bios, not the kernel)
<koldrakan> ok I'll try the command now
<Stroganoff> this disables the speaker on boot up. to disable it NOW use: sudo modprobe -r pcspkr
<koldrakan> will it work after reboot too?
<Stroganoff> the first command was for "after reboot"
<Stroganoff> the second was for "now"
<koldrakan> allright, so I'll just run them both then:P
<Stroganoff> yep
<koldrakan> worked fine! Thank you, Stroganoff:D
<Stroganoff> pleasure
<koldrakan> ^^
<keb> anyone happen to know how to renew a self-signed SSL certificate?
<LetsGo67> Did anyone notice that writing an email in Thunderbird will show the Netscape icon on the upleft corner of the window?
<keb> how crafty of them
<LetsGo67> What's new in Hardy?
<Stroganoff> !hardy | LetsGo67
<ubotu> LetsGo67: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<LetsGo67> Nice try.
<Stroganoff> Oo
<LetsGo67> They should compress the reps, it'd be way faster and would give 'em more bandwidth.
<Stroganoff> .deb files are compressed
<keb> why dont you setup a rep to show them how
<LetsGo67> Un jour, peut-être.  Bonne nuit.
<Stroganoff> lol
<LetsGo67> Here's the scenario: two computers are running Xubuntu 7.10 and they both have wireless cards.  I am using ndiswrapper on one, but not on the other.  The former has a signal strength of 4 bars, but the latter, only 1.  Both computers are at a 3 metre (10 feet) distance from the router.  How can I improve the non-ndiswrapper signal strength?
<vidd> what is the wifi card chipset?
<LetsGo67> Atheros, vidd.
<zoredache> LetsGo67: most likely you will need to replace the wireless adapter...
<vidd> run a test first....
<zoredache> signal strength seems like it is going to be a hardware issue...
<LetsGo67> No, zoredache, XP should run it fine.  Does it need ndiswrapper?
<vidd> disable the driver and try NDISWrapper
<vidd> see if the signal improves
<vidd> if it does, get linux friendly wifi cards
<LetsGo67> This is a dumb question, but I'd like an answer anyways, please.  Will plugging the antenna improve my signal?
<LetsGo67> Thanks vidd and zoredache.  I forgot to plug in the antenna!
<vidd> D'OH!!!!!!
<zoredache> hardware problems... :p
<vidd> lol
<LetsGo67> Thanks guys.  Good day/evening.
<zoredache> bye...
<vidd> sounds like a tech call i got today.... cant connect....selected modem "device unplugged"
<zoredache> heh
<vidd> the user just moved a hard drive from one box to another
<vidd> didnt bother to install drivers.....
<vidd> i told them they were lucky windows booted
<zoredache> yeah
<vidd> they said "my mac's never had that kind of problem!"
<vidd> i felt like saying "microsoft dont make mac's"
<zoredache> Or perhaps 'my Linux-box has never had that problem either...'
<vidd> work has asked me to stop pushing linux
<vidd> im the only linux-savvy tech rep there
<zoredache> that is unfortunate...
<vidd> i still work to manuver the windows users to ask what i use
<vidd> especially the win98 users
<zoredache> there are still win98 users?
<vidd> omg...tons of them
<vidd> i had 3 win95 users call today
<zoredache> yuck...
<vidd> i was happy to tell them we dont support internet explorer 4
<vidd> and most win95 systems can load IE6
<vidd> *cant
<vidd> work has no issues with me recommending mozilla products
<zoredache> if the machine is running 9x will firefox even run?  Firefox 2.x tends to be a memory hog...
<vidd> they are used to thier machines running like junk anyways
<boolka> hi, how do i get my svideo to work on my laptop. it works up untill the moment xubuntu loads and asks for my user and pass
<vidd> ususall <fn><f5>
#xubuntu 2008-04-16
<boolka> that works right untill it loads to the point where it asks me to login
<boolka> then it shuts off
<koldrakan> have you tried any keyboard shortcuts you might have?
<vidd> if you go to a tty (<ctrl><alt><f1>) does it come back?
<koldrakan> wait, cancel that
<homebrewcider> hey there, my windows on xubuntu gutsy have no title bars, when I try to alter window manager settings it says "can not with with current window manaer (unjnown) I'm using xfce. any ideas please?
<vidd> you have compiz running?
<homebrewcider> mmm dunno
<vidd> homebrewcider, is compiz installed?
<boolka> vidd does it come back where?
<homebrewcider> everything was fine until last night, I think I shut down something I shouldn't have, I was tired.....
<vidd> boolka, hit <ctrl><alt><f1>...does the screen come back on the svideo?
<homebrewcider> now for example, opera is running absolutlely full screen
<homebrewcider> with no title bars
<homebrewcider> and obviously no task bar at the bottom
<vidd> delete your .sessions folder and then <ctrl><alt><backspace> homebrewcider (this restarts your xfce)
<vidd> delete your .sessions folder and then <ctrl><alt><backspace> homebrewcider (this restarts your xfce)
<homebrewcider> ok
<boolka> err vidd, im trying to connect my tv through svideo
<homebrewcider> I'll have to leavehere to try that
<homebrewcider> cheers
<boolka> image appears right up to where it asks me to login
<vidd> boolka, i know
<boolka> once it reaches that point, tv goes blank and i see all the stuff on laptop lcd
<vidd> i figured that out too
<boolka> aight
<vidd> at that point...switch to tty
<boolka> is ctrl alt f1  somekind of hot key for svideo?
<vidd> no...it is the hotkey for tty
<vidd> when you are in the cli tty, does the tv show the same stuff as your screen?
<boolka> i duno, never tried cli
<boolka> only xfce
<boolka> ive heard i need to config xorg
<boolka> xorg.conf
<vidd> in order to determine if the issue is that your driver is messed up, see if you can get the screen back with the tty open
<homebrewcider> .sessions, I can't find it, can you please be more specific
<vidd> homebrewcider, open your file manager, set it to show hidden files
<homebrewcider> done that
<vidd> in the .config folder of your home directory
<vidd> there is xfce4-sessions
<vidd> delete that folder
<homebrewcider> ok, brb
<homebrewcider> no, problem is still there
<homebrewcider> window manager settings still says window manager unknown
<vidd> sounds like you have compiz installed
<homebrewcider> don't know about that, like i said everything was fine until last night when i shut something down via a terminal window (top)
<homebrewcider> I obviously shut the wrong thing down, don't know what
<vidd> type this in terminal.....
<vidd> xfwm4
<homebrewcider> gotta get a terminal without losing this windows
<homebrewcider> sorry back
<vidd> does <ctrl><esc> bring up the menu?
<homebrewcider> no
<homebrewcider> settings seems okay in root, can I copy a config file over?
<homebrewcider> it's almost as if it's running xfce but doesn't KNOW it
<vidd> you can do that
<homebrewcider> which one to copy
<homebrewcider> config/xfce-sessions?
<vidd> yuo can delete your entire home folder as root and rebuild it....
<homebrewcider> don't wanna do that
<homebrewcider> yikes
<vidd> rm -Rf /home/[user]
<vidd> then remake it and chown it to yourself
<homebrewcider> don't like the sound of that
<vidd> save all the important stuff in a different folder first of course
<homebrewcider> what's this compiz stuff you mentioned
<vidd> believe it or not, its really not that risky
<vidd> it is a window manager
<vidd> do this.....
<vidd> make a folder.... mkdir /temp-folder
<vidd> then cp -Rf /home/[user] /temp-folder
<vidd> this way you have an exact copy of your home folder as it is now
<homebrewcider> ok
<vidd> then delete it, and rebuild it
<vidd> to rebuild it, just mkdir /home/[user]
<vidd> then chown it you your user
<homebrewcider> chown ey?
<vidd> chown /home/[user] [user]:[user]
<vidd> chown = CHange OWNer
<homebrewcider> ok
<homebrewcider> looks like I'm gonna be busy
<homebrewcider> thanks for your help
<homebrewcider> bye for now
<mom_> how do i associate mime settings in xfce?
<mom_> nevermind i found it in thunar
<ersid_> hi anyone available for help
<vidd> whats up?
<ersid_> sorry vid my internet died
<ersid_> emh its askin me for admin pass and i put in the root passwd i set and it keeps saying password is incorrect
<ersid_> but in terminal it works fine as su
<magic_ninja> anyone run vmware
<initwit> is there a way to boot my laptop off a usb hard disk enclosure? i have slackware on the internal 10 gig disk. maybe i can just add an entry for /dev/sda2 ( / for xubuntu ) in my lilo.conf on /dev/hda?
<gaurdro_> I dunno if lilo has support for usb drives,  if your bios can boot from external drives it shouldn't be a problem
<initwit> ah. ok
<initwit> what is the default loader for ubuntu? grub?
<gaurdro_> It would be worth a try to mess with lilo and see if it can see the usb drive.    yeppers,  it grub.
<initwit> k
<initwit> the live cd has no problems seeing the enclosure. i am installing to it atm
<initwit> i'd like to take ubuntu for a test drive. boy do i miss GNOME...heh
<gaurdro_> once it gets pasts the boot loader it should definitely see any usb stuff.  it's just whether lilo will,  it doesn't have access to a full set of kernel modules
<initwit> yeah, maybe i can build a custom initrd off a cd boot if the bios hoses me
<Adantan_Alex> hi
<NullName> hi
<Stroganoff> hi
<NullName> what's up/
<NullName> ?
<totalwormage> THAT'S WHAT SHE SAID!
<homebrewcider> hey all, I'm having a problem, my xfce seems to be playing up, my windows have no title bars, andI can't change the window manager settings, I get an error message These settings cannot work with your current window manager (unknown)
<homebrewcider> sorry, back again
<TheSheep> start xfwm4
<homebrewcider> sure I've tried that, I'll have to close Opera ( how I'm connecting here) to try that
<homebrewcider> back soon
<ablomen> close opera?
<ablomen> oh gone
<homebrewcider> no joy on start xfwm4
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: what's the error?
<homebrewcider> unknown job
<TheSheep> just type 'xfwm4' as the command :)
<homebrewcider> ok
<homebrewcider> back soon
<IsAB> hey all
<homebrewcider> thanx Sheep, all good
<TheSheep> \o/
<homebrewcider> thanx Heeps, thanx Sheep, hehe
<homebrewcider> my wife says you're a legend
<TheSheep> wasn't it Will Smith? :/
<IsAB> does anyone know of a a way to set the system to 'hibenate' mode from the command prompt?
<freerise> what am i missing here?
<freerise> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<freerise> joe@spinup:/home/pkgs/mc-4.6.1$
<freerise> i have gcc. i guess ill have to synaptic everything :|
<TheSheep> freerise: install build-essential pacakge
<freerise> oh, thanks
<freerise> i am new to ubuntu
<homebrewcider> what would be the best way to get read/write access to my FAT32 partition, I can see it there, but can't access it
<freerise> TheSheep: i found it in the synaptic list, how do i get now, damn im tired or lame, no it's lame hehehe
<IsAB> freerise: you just right click and "mark it for installation" and then click the 'apply' button to install
<IsAB> homebrewcider: its not mounted?
<TheSheep> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<freerise> isp slammed me
<freerise> i guess ill just apt-get it
<IsAB> <IsAB> freerise: you just right click and "mark it for installation" and then click the 'apply' button to install
<freerise> oh? ok
<homebrewcider> it's mounted
<homebrewcider> "failed to open permission denied"
<IsAB> maybe the link thesheep gave you can help
<freerise> i take it that synaptic takes care of all those nasty dependencies, nice stuff
<freerise> it'll take me quite some time to get used to a package manager
<IsAB> package managers are a gift from god
<freerise> well, maybe you didn't hear, i ran slackware since 1999
<freerise> i have like 10 gigs in source dirs alone
<IsAB> heh
<freerise> it's nice to let tux do the driving for a change (:
<IsAB> i played with LFS a couple of years back and it didnt take long before i was lost in sources/dependencies etc
<freerise> i'll bet
<homebrewcider> all done
<freerise> so far, the only thing that annoyed me about ubuntu was the lack of a direct root account. i fixed that first, but i'm no stranger to sudo either
<IsAB> direct root account?
<freerise> cannot log in as root
<IsAB> on X you mean?
<freerise> probably, i have been running ubuntu for a total of 6 hours so far this lifetime hehehehe
<IsAB> :)
<IsAB> its a little more than 24h in my case :) havent tried loging on as root on the graphical session thingy
<freerise> why is there no right click menu in xfce?
<freerise> maybe it's my ver of xfce
<IsAB> you can set what right click does on one of xfce's configuration apps, cant remember wich though
<IsAB> the desktop one i think
<freerise> oh ok, ill find it :)
<freerise> so has debian and ubuntu split? or is ubuntu just a lite debian?
<freerise> i am not sure if i'm going to plug in my slackware disk again. this seems so nice
 * freerise is a sucker for gnome
<freerise> hey, instead of searching thru synaptic for gkrellm, can i just enter gkrellm in the search field to grab it?
<IsAB> yup
<freerise> geez, they almost make it too easy  :-)
<IsAB> hehe
<freerise> i think it's time to chown all my /home dir data
<IsAB> i spent 3+ hours last night tryignt to make a shell script that would read a line from the terminal, turn it into a google search url and pass it to firefox...3 hours for a 3 lines script..and i still didnt get it :/
<IsAB> couldnt get past translating spaces to '%20' 's
<TheSheep> urllib.quote
<IsAB> python?
<TheSheep> yes
<IsAB> i'll look it up, tnx
<freerise> wow, there's like 180,000 add-ons to gkrellm
<freerise> looks like i have to grab gnome stuff now
<freerise> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Gnome
<freerise> debconf: (Unable to load Gnome -- is libgnome2-perl installed?)
<IsAB> is it? :)
<freerise> hehehe, the more i grab the better ubuntu gets. maybe i should stop here and get the 47 cd set for debian
<IsAB> heh, you'll end up with the gpl version of Vista :)
<freerise> lol
<freerise> that is a BAD thing
<freerise> hey, if i stopped running linux and went back to what i ran before...hey wait, they don't make dos anymore (:
<IsAB> ;)
<freerise> i always liked gnomes version of mahjonng, now i'll be able to run it once again. kde's is ok but not as nice
<freerise> i still have to learn grub. i'm a lilo-brain
<freerise> i'll bet my version of ubuntu is old. can the libs and such upgrade like software or am i still forced to download a newly released distro?
<freerise> this is ver 7.04
<IsAB> synaptic to the rescue :)
<freerise> cool
<freerise> i might even forget how to script, hehehehehe
<freerise> where is my inittab gone to?
<freerise> i need more than 6 ttys or i'll have a nervious breakdown
<TheSheep> freerise: use screen
<freerise> i am used to sending my logs to tty25
<bimshire> does anyone here use transmission?
<bimshire> never mind
<freerise> i think i found a work around
<freerise> hm, it still dies on GLIB
<freerise> maybe ill drop out to single user and then init 3 and see if that does it
<freerise> later
<jfalvarez> hey!, I got a problem, I install ubuntu 8.04 beta, just ubuntu, gnome needs a lot of machine reqs, so I install xfce4, so, I never hear about Xubuntu, so I install it on my current Ubuntu (via apt-get install xubuntu-desktop) but now doesn't wotk, I mean start the session but nothing happend
<jfalvarez> *work
<maxamillion> jfalvarez: installing xubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu often causes problems because some packages are replacements for components in ubuntu-desktop
<jfalvarez> hum
<jfalvarez> maxamillion: hehehe, so I broke my ubuntu, right ?
<jfalvarez> :|
<maxamillion> jfalvarez: no
<maxamillion> jfalvarez: your gnome side is probably fine, but i can't promise the xfce side will work mainly because (iirc) the gnome alternatives will take precedence
<jfalvarez> hum sux
<jfalvarez> :|
<jcgrv06> Hello. Anybody installed xubuntu on a ThinkPad 240?
<Andal1> hello at everyone. I have installed in my pc xubuntu. I don't find inittab in /etc. is it normal?
<zoredache> yes
<Andal1> where is it?
<zoredache> the init was upgraded/replaced on ubuntu things you defined in inittab are now defined in a set of files in /etc/event.d
<Andal1> however, how could I know, what is my runlevel? :)
<Andal1> thanks zoredache :)
<zoredache> the default runlevel is 2... you can see that being set in /etc/event.d/rc-default
<Andal1> good :) ^_^ thanks ^_^
<Andal1> zoredache: good bye :) and good luck
<zoredache> bye
<noobie> hi
<noobie> My desktop crashed every time i tried to run terminal from the menu
<noobie> so i changed the color depth to 16
<noobie> as was suggested in a bug report
<noobie> and now its like my desktop shifted 3 inches to the left and wrapped around to the right
<noobie> would anyone know what i can do?
<gaurdro> hmm.  could you use pastebin to show us your xorg.conf
<noobie> how would i do that?
<gaurdro> just a sec
<gaurdro> use your favorite text editor to open  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and copy it's contents to http://pastebin.com
<noobie> k
<noobie>  sec
<noobie> im working on pasting it, my linux box is painfully slow
<noobie> heh
<gaurdro> no worries.
<noobielinux> http://mibbit.com/pb/SfXSGa
<noobielinux> ok its pasted
<gaurdro> hmm.  i don't see anything there.  have you done an auto screen detect with your monitor
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: you here?
<cody-somerville> aye
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: look: http://www.xubuntu.cz
<cody-somerville> Hawt :]
<cody-somerville> Did... you do that?
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: no
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: Zelwa form xubuntu-cz
<cody-somerville> :)
<cody-somerville> Would he be willing to set it up for the main site?
<TheSheep> I mean želva
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: you want it now? :)
<cody-somerville> Sure :]
<TheSheep> lol, it's the first time for me when communicating in Polish is easier than in English
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: well, I didn't manage to explain, he gone to bed
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: I'll try tomorrow :)
<cody-somerville> Okay, thanks.
<TheSheep> but it looks great
<cody-somerville> It does look good. I wonder if he can get the third column to work.
<TheSheep> for a Pole the Cech langage looks hilarious :)
<TheSheep> they use all the wrong words
<TheSheep> Czech*
<cody-somerville> :)
<cody-somerville> TheSheep: Are you going to be at the UDS?
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: is it tasty?
<cody-somerville> I imagine so :)
<TheSheep> ok, what's that?
<TheSheep> and where?
<TheSheep> and how much does it cost?
<cody-somerville> Ubuntu Developer Summit in Prague
<cody-somerville> It is free to attend
<TheSheep> when?
<TheSheep> Prague is a beautiful city
<cody-somerville> May 19th-23rd
<TheSheep> that's soon
<TheSheep> I'd love to go, will try
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: you're coming?
<cody-somerville> Yup
<cody-somerville> :)
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: did you get sponsored to go?
<cody-somerville> Yup
<maxamillion> that's awesome
<maxamillion> congrats
<cody-somerville> Thanks :)
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: you've been in Europe before?
<cody-somerville> Nope
<TheSheep> cool!
 * cody-somerville is psyched.
<TheSheep> :D
<cody-somerville> Release candidate cd requires testing.
<cody-somerville> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/xubuntu/all
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: aye aye sir!
<cody-somerville> :)
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: do I need to register for UDS?
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, I dunno about "need" to but you just click a link to do so :)
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: can't find it on the wiki
<cody-somerville> TheSheep, If you need a hotel, register before May 1st to get the special discount
<cody-somerville> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS-Intrepid
<cody-somerville> https://edge.launchpad.net/sprints/uds-intrepid
<TheSheep> what's 'interpid'?
<cody-somerville> The name of the next release.
<cody-somerville> and also the name of the UDS
<TheSheep> confusing
<TheSheep> so what is the full name of the next release?
<TheSheep> !intrepid
<ubotu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<TheSheep> wtf is ibex???
<zoredache> a goat
<TheSheep> moonshine and madness
<cody-somerville> gotta jet, bbiab
<Tu13es> anyone know how I'd go about setting up my keyboard layout to switch between us and dvorak with a hotkey?
<NekoKun> What's the difference between Alternate and Desktop releases?
<zoredache> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<NekoKun> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
#xubuntu 2008-04-17
<gNewPower>  Hi, how can I get the UUID of my swap partition (I need to edit /etc/fstab and enter a new swap UUID)?
<zoredache> hrm.. do you know the current device name for the partion /dev/hdc?
<zoredache> you could just put in the device name...
<TheSheep> gNewPower: I'd just give it a label and use that
<TheSheep> gNewPower: or run /usr/lib/udev/migrate-fstab-to-uuid.sh
<gNewPower> what does /usr/lib/udev/migrate-fstab-to-uuid.sh do?
<TheSheep> gNewPower: I have no idea
<TheSheep> gNewPower: the second line of it might give you some hints though
<zoredache> ah, I remeber now... use vol_id and the device name to get the uuid
<TheSheep> zoredache: I think swap doesn't have uuid by default
<zoredache> hrm...
<TheSheep> zoredache: that script seems to generate it for swap partitions
<zoredache> Can give me a quick example of extracting the contents of a cpio archive?
<TheSheep> cpio -i -d < archive
<zoredache> ah, great! thanks
<zoredache> argh!!!  caspar is not casper
<zoredache> we need more words so people can give things better names
<TheSheep> I just came up with a cool name for a python module, for example
<TheSheep> pykachu
<TheSheep> not sure what it would be for, some gaming probably
<danielm_> xD
<zoredache> I have been reading the caspar docs for the last hour trying to figure out what it had to do with building livecd....  Turns out it has nothing to do with building livecds
<zoredache> for that you want casper
<TheSheep> caspyr could be a python version...
<TheSheep> :D
<sven> hey all, I've got a problem
<bittin> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sven> How do I enable a second video card?
<zoredache> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<sven> ok, and how do I see my hardware information w/o GDM?
<zoredache> of course in a perfect world it might be as easy as going to settings->displays and clicking a few buttons
<zoredache> sorry... settings->screens+graphics rather...
<sven> yeah, plug'n'play is pretty handy, when it's applicable
<zoredache> I don't understand what you mean by see your hardware without gdm
<sven>  a hardware manager, I can't find one in the menu
<sven> I'm using fluxbox
<TheSheep> sven: lspci or hwinfo should give you information in terminal
<sven> ty, I'll bb if I can't figure it out
<brynjolf> How do I run compiz and use xfwm4 for window decorations? Right now it goes back to metacity
<TheSheep> brynjolf: you can't, afaik
<brynjolf> ah, thats a shame
<brynjolf> is it a case of me not understand what xfwm4 does or more that it isnt implemented?
<Stroganoff> brynjolf: sudo apt-get install emerald
<Stroganoff> emerald is the window manager of compiz
<darthanubis> REALLY?
<darthanubis> I thought metacity was
<darthanubis> although one could use emerald
<darthanubis> compiz does not come with emerald
<Stroganoff> okay maybe metacity is getting composite features, too
<brynjolf> not too fond of emerald to be honest
<brynjolf> I'll just use gdm themes from xfce with metacity then :)
<Stroganoff> metacity and emerald are your only choices i'm afraid
<brynjolf> Thank you TheSheep and Stroganoff for your answers anyhow!
<Stroganoff> ;)
<m1r> hi
<m1r> i lost taskbars from desktop, anyone know a way to restore them ?
<TheSheep> press alt+f2 and type xfce4-panel
<darthanubis> wow
<darthanubis> guess that worked?
<Tu13es> how can I keep them from opening?
<m1r> TheSheep: many tnx for help, it is working now
<freerise> where in etc are the login fortunes? so i can make them -x
<gaurdro> 'slocate fortune'?
<freerise> heh, only 10 more hours to get/upgrade everything with synaptic
<freerise> i have 3 disk connected, i wonder why hal doesn't see sdd. it sees sda and sdc alright
<darthanubis> what happens in 10hrs?
<darthanubis> are those disks in fstab?
<freerise> darthanubis: no, just sdc
<freerise> i mean sda
<darthanubis> well add them to the fstab?
<freerise> cfdisk cant locate the darn thing
<darthanubis> are you reading me?
<darthanubis> edit the fstab
<freerise> i just wanted to mount it to cp some stuff
<darthanubis> you saying the hardware is not recognized by the pc?
<freerise> yes
<darthanubis> does your bios see the drives?
<freerise> slackware sees the same disk fine
<darthanubis> what does hdparm reveal?
<freerise> yes
<darthanubis> lshw?
<freerise>  hdparm /dev/sdd
<freerise> /dev/sdd: No such file or directory
<freerise> udev hates me
<darthanubis> are these removeable drives?
<freerise> pata internals
<darthanubis> sdc sdd sde?
<freerise> sda sdc and sdd
<darthanubis> have you tried editing the fstab to add those devs?
<freerise> my cd and dvd's and on the motherboard connectors
<darthanubis> can you answer that question?
<freerise> not yet. i'll try it
<freerise> yes
<freerise> 'have i tried editing my fstab to add those devs?'  not yet
<freerise> seems the fstab is screwed up, just a sec
<gNewPower> could somebody please explain this line (output form a mount command) to me: /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)?  what's this about errors remounting the partition in read only?!
<freerise> http://pastebin.ca/987914  < /etc/fstab
<darthanubis> gNewPower, googel ext3 and read up
<darthanubis> if thats too much, its nothing to worry about
<gNewPower> darthanubis: ok. thanks
<darthanubis> simply means if there are errors found, it will be mount read only
<darthanubis> to prevent further damage
<darthanubis> but plz do read up
<darthanubis> anything you find just paste into google and go for it
<gNewPower> I understood that, but does he journalling not repair the errors?  how do you repair something which is mounted ro?
<Stroganoff> gNewPower what have you done?
<gNewPower> Stroganoff: what do you mean?
<darthanubis> you'll get an answer much quicker than loggin in to irc, asking, waiting
<darthanubis> etc
<gNewPower> darthanubis: ok
<darthanubis> :)
<Stroganoff> gNewPower you can use knoppix or some other live-distro to repair your fstab or ext3
<gNewPower> sure, but I don't think that anything is wrong with my system.  Everything is mounted rw
<Stroganoff> k
<gNewPower> I booted of this partition.
<gNewPower> no problems.
<gNewPower> I think that this is just some kind of "if errors then" which I do not understand
<Stroganoff> that is an mount argument in fstab
<Stroganoff> it means: if errors, remount with read-only (ro)
<gNewPower> ok. I see that. but  does the journalling of ext3 not repair the errors?  how do you repair something which is mounted ro?
<Stroganoff> there are more kinds of errors than data corruption
<Stroganoff> for instance if you mount it with invalid arguments
<gNewPower> Stroganoff: oh, ok.  Well, thanks for the explanation!
<gNewPower> Stroganoff: its the third time you have pointed me towards a solution.  Thanks a lot!
<gNewPower> bye everybody.
<freerise> it seems i need to learn how to get my UUID for the hd to be able to add it to fstab
<kenneth1> anyone know if xubuntu releases simultaneously with ubuntu?
<kenneth1> for example, since ubuntu 8.04 is scheduled to release on Apr 24th, will xubuntu8.04 be available then as well?
<freerise> i'll work on this disk thing later, getting tired. later all
<kenneth1> freerise: can you answer my question?
<kenneth1> I guess I'll take that as a no
<Stroganoff> kenneth1: yes they do
<kenneth1> Stroganoff: so I should expect xu* 8.04 on the 24th as well?
<Stroganoff> redundancyyyy
<Stroganoff> yes
<j1mc> hey maxamillion
<maxamillion> hello j1mc
<maxamillion> j1mc: how goes it?
<j1mc> hey, i'm ok
<j1mc> kinda tired.  getting ready for bed.
<j1mc> how are you?
<maxamillion> j1mc: doing well, just poking around doing a little research at the moment .... about to read some more of my minix3 book before bed
<j1mc> ah, ok.  cool
<maxamillion> j1mc: in a month i will be moving somewhere that has a real internet connection so i hope to be able to help a little with bug triage (though, i can't promise too much)
<j1mc> sure.  no worries.  :)
<maxamillion> i'm actually really glad cody took over the project, that's a large part of the reason i will be coming back to help out
<j1mc> it wouldn't be volunteering if you were made to do it.  ... someone told me that one time when i was only helping out sporadically on a project.
<maxamillion> lol, good way to look at it
<maxamillion> well the people in #kde are about as helpful as a brick
<homebrewcider> got a new video card installed, what do I need to do? Anything?
<arualavi> is anyoune using recent alternate iso cd install with spain keyboard?
<arualavi> */anyone
<mistform> hai
<mistform> arualavi, how different is the spain keyboard?
<mistform> lol
<arualavi> mistform: it depends to what compares to
<arualavi> mistform: maybe the keyboard aren't important what the keyboard map used
<mistform> maybe you should play The Lord Archmage and help them translate. I can understand most of it, but some is a mess of accented characters
<mistform> arualavi, subtle hints are for the weak minds
<mistform> i'm sure there is a way to edit the keyboard map, I'm wondering how hard it would be for you if you went from Spain to US layout
<arualavi> mistform: I don't know. I never used a US keyboard layout.
<arualavi> what i'm traying to confirm is a bug with debian-installer and spain keyboard
<arualavi> i can't write accented characters
<arualavi> àáèéìó...
<mistform> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418453
<mistform> that may help you a little
<mistform> i don't even use xubuntu
<mistform> i use ubuntu, but I haven't even had that rig running for a month now
<mistform> I'm here for a friend. I'm just trying to help you with basic troubleshooting.
<mistform> arualavi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keyboard_layout
<arualavi> mistform: thank you but i don't have problems with my keyboard layout once xubuntu is installed.
<mistform> so the LiveCD has the errors?
<mistform> [00:55] <arualavi> is anyone using recent alternate iso cd install with spain keyboard?
<mistform> I thought you meant after the install you were having problems.
<arualavi> mistform: no, alternate iso cd INSTALL
<arualavi> my english sucks, i know
<arualavi> apologies for it :-)
<mistform> it's actually pretty good.
<arualavi> i'm trayng to confirm a BUG with debian-installer
<arualavi> */trying
<mistform> there are just thousands of words in English that are interchangable yet many are not (though you would think)
<mistform> okok
<mistform> thought you needed help lol
<mistform> yeah, or I should just read more, huh?
<mistform> maybe I should change the colors of the text...
<mistform> lol, that helps. I see a lot of things I didn't before
<mistform> I saw this:
<mistform> [03:35] <arualavi> i can't write accented characters
<mistform> [03:35] <arualavi> àáèéìó...
<mistform> I didn't see this:
<mistform> [03:34] <arualavi> what i'm traying to confirm is a bug with debian-installer and spain keyboard
<arualavi> mistform: what are you using for chat?
<mistform> mIRC
<mistform> anyways
<mistform> i'm going to play xbox on live
<mistform> later
<nyn84> ahoi
<nyn84> ich hätte ein Frage zu Xubuntu
<homebrewcider> I've just upgraded my video card, what do I need to do? Anything?
<TheSheep> sudo dokg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<homebrewcider> that's it?
<homebrewcider>  dokg-reconfigure: command not found
<arualavi> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<arualavi> typo :-)
<homebrewcider> ok
<homebrewcider> run that script and answer the questions and that's it?
<arualavi> homebrewcider: hopefully, yes.
<homebrewcider> ok cheers
<cody-somerville> Hello Everyone! The release candidate for the next version of Xubuntu is planned to be released tomorrow providing we get enough testing!
<cody-somerville> Please visit http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/xubuntu/all to help! :)
<cody-somerville> All four cds needed to be tested! :)
<Helsu> What is the easiest way to use remote desktop to Xubuntu on a lan?
<Helsu> I'll try http://www.tightvnc.com/index.html now.
<Joelito> Does anyone know what's the name of the package to change timezones in xubuntu?
<Helsu_> I want to remote control my Xubuntu from Vista, but this app that I think allows me to (TightVNC) isn't for Xubuntu
<Helsu_> just fedora
<Helsu_> just the source code is available
<Helsu_> So is there any other way I can remote desktop my Xubuntu or should I just go for Windows Server instead?
<ablomen> Helsu_, there are enough vnc servers for xubuntu
<ablomen> including a tightvnc server, its all in the repositories (just search for vnc in synaptic)
<Helsu_> Ok I set up knfc now
<Helsu_> btw i couldn't find any vnc server when i searched for vnc
<ablomen> Helsu_, http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/10/setup-vnc-server-for-ubuntu-gutsy.html
<ablomen> you can skip the vnc-java stuff
<ablomen> and step 3 if both pc's are in the same network
<Helsu_> hmm
<Helsu_> if desktop share is automatically enabled in ubuntu, why isn't it in xubuntu?
<ablomen> i think because of the extra use of recourses, but im not a xubuntu dev, so dunno
<Helsu_> if i skip the vnc java stuff i'll have to skip step 1
<Helsu_> that can't be right
<Helsu_> how do i install 32-bit libaries for xubuntu?
<m11> hello all
<m11> what is default name of image viewer in xubuntu ?
<zoredache> qview or something like that ...
<zoredache> m11: gqview
<m11> zoredache: tnx
<vandal2> can anyone give me their opinion on a php/mysql error?
<oem> am trying to install Opera browser via snaptic but getting this output: opera:
<oem>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.6-1) but 2.5-0ubuntu14 is to be installed
<oem>   Depends: libgcc1 (>=1:4.2.1) but 1:4.1.2-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<oem>   Depends: libstdc++6 (>=4.2.1) but 4.1.2-0ubuntu4 is to be installed
<oem>   Depends: zlib1g (>=1:1.2.3.3.dfsg-1) but 1:1.2.3-13ubuntu4 is to be installed
<oem> also, i just (said successfully) installed lynx and links through synaptic, but cannot find any launcher in the menus, can anyone help please?
<gabkdlly> oem: hi
<cody-somerville> oem, It sounds like you're trying to install Opera for a newer version of Xubuntu then you have.
<gabkdlly> lynx is a command line web browser, you need to run it in a terminal
<cody-somerville> oem, As for lynx and links, there may not be menu launchers for them
<cody-somerville> oem, But you can create your own if you'd like
<oem> gabkdlly and cody, hello and thanks.  can you tell me how to run lynx in the terminal, and with regard to Opera, I was trying to mark it in my synaptic, so shouldn't it be the right package for my version?
<gaurdro> lynx is meant to be run only from the terminal
<cody-somerville> oem, You may have added the wrong repository
<cody-somerville> Opera is made available via the Canonical commercial repository
<oem> hmmm.  i believe i added the repository right from community docs, then reloaded synaptic, and then selected Opera.  let me go to software sources to get you the .deb i put there
<oem> http://archive.canonical.com/ gutsy partner   ... note how there is a space after .com/ and between gutsy and partner, is that sposed to be like that?
<gaurdro> did you reload synaptic or refresh the sources?
<gaurdro> s/sources/repositories
<zoredache> oem: yes the line 'http://archive.canonical.com/ gutsy partner' is correct...
<oem> yes, i reloaded. synaptic prompted me to...
<oem> i'm not sure if i'm running feisty or gutsy on this machine
<oem> wish the splash pages would display a version #
<oem> um, so, can someone tell me how to lauch lynx in the term?
<oem> or, better, how to create launchers in my menu?
<oem> hm... i guess this must be feisty on this machine as i just did sudo apt-get update and evrything on the list called feisty... how to do distro upgrade?  is it  'sudo apt-get install dist upgrade'?
<gNewPower> does anyone use a bluetooth dongle with Xubuntu to send files to another device?
<zoredache> oem: still there? to create a launcher to start lynx I would have the command be something like 'xfce4-terminal --title="Lynx" -x lynx'
<sve2> hey all, I can't get a second monitor to work on my system
<oem> zoredache: so if i put  xfce4-terminal --title="Lynx" -x lynx  in the box marked command, and choose an icon, that icon should then appear in my menu under network?
<totalwormage> oem: yes
<oem> ok, i try... thx
<zoredache> oem: if you created the launcher under network then yes...  If you created the launcher on a desktop or panel, then it would show up on the desktop/panel
<oem> hm, how do i choose those locations?
<zoredache> if you want to create something on the desktop right click on the desktop and choose create launcher... if you want to create on a panel, right click on a panel and choose add new item... choose launcher from the list
<Fraeon> So, kwestshun for the ages
<Fraeon> Installed the 8.04 beta and the wireless is iffy
<Fraeon> It detects my wireless stick, finds the networks, but when I try joining one (a WPA network), it just keeps asking the password over and over
<Fraeon> And I'm sure I have the password correctly
<TheSheep> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - CONSIDER IT TO BE BETA SOFTWARE - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Fraeon> Right
<Helsu_> hmm i'll install ubuntu instead
<Helsu_> maybe it works better
<Helsu_> if that doesn't work i'll go for windows server
<PriceChild> Fraeon: make sureyou are using the right case
<Fraeon> Eh, I was the one who picked the password
<Fraeon> And it works on my 2 other computers (tried it)
<zoredache> just for trouble shooting purposes have you tried temporarily disabling wpa on the access point?
<Fraeon> No
<zoredache> if it was me, I suspect I would try that.
<suriro> hello
<suriro> I did a Hardy net install today with Xubuntu desktop (amd64)
<suriro> the terminal does not seem to be performing hinting
<suriro> all the rest of fonts on desktop is very good, hinted...
<suriro> tried various fonts from Terminal's prefs, no use.
<TheSheep> suriro: try terminus
<TheSheep> suriro: you need to install it separately
<TheSheep> \but it's worth it
<suriro> TheSheep: I have another xfce desktop from Fedora here, and its Terminal does hinting.
<suriro> Terminal uses vte library, right?
<cody-somerville> Hello Everyone! The release candidate for the next version of Xubuntu is planned to be released tomorrow providing we get enough testing!
<cody-somerville> Please visit http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/xubuntu/all to help! :)
<cody-somerville> All four cds needed to be tested! :)
<Helsu_> what is the point of all this typing of my password in linux generally?
<Helsu_> it is worse than UAC in Vista
<Helsu_> is it a way to turn of off?
<zoredache> Helsu_: there are ways o configure things to that you are propted less for passwords if you are willing to accept the additional risk that something evil could use that change to do bad things
<zoredache> setting up sudo to have a longer time out, or to not require a password for example
<Helsu_> how do i turn it off then?
<Helsu_> everyone hates UAC, I don't see how this is any better
<zoredache> documentation for sudo can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<zoredache> of course I don't use that, and once I was done installing I almost never use a password on my local system
<Free_Beer> Are there any links pointing to a relative comparison of speed of Xubuntu vs, say, regular Ubuntu?   I'm considering Xubuntu for an older machine.  Memory is ok (512M) but slow processor.
<zoredache> I am not aware of any Free_Beer... What kind of cpu are you talking about?  Did you check the specs page?
<zoredache> !lowmem
<ubotu> For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<Free_Beer> hiya.  It's an older 733mhz machine.  Ubuntu runs on it, but it's a tas slow
<Free_Beer> tad*
<Free_Beer> *thanks for those links.. gonna have a quick peek at them...
<Helsu_> out of curiosity, what kind of person uses it?
<zoredache> what kind of person uses what?
<zoredache> xubuntu?
<Helsu_> that slow a computer.
<zoredache> Free_Beer: Xubuntu will run, but I suspect your slowness isn't going to be from the windowing enviroment...
<Free_Beer> Quite possibly, but the cli seems perky enough
<zoredache> Firefox 2.x for example would be slow on that whatever enviroment you choose... ff2.x is a memory/cpu hog in my experience
<Free_Beer> the intended user is my 74 year old father who I'm going to convert into a Linux Warrior. :-)
<zoredache> firefox 3.x seems significantly speedier though..
<Free_Beer> I can't tell about FF3... I've only ever tried it on this klunker that I'm reclaiming. :-)
<Free_Beer> it's possible, too, that I'd get a boost in performance if I changed to a better vid card.
<Free_Beer> my father has very little experience with computers (read: no bad Windows habits) so speed really isn't going to be that big of an issue... I'd just like it to be as perky as possible.  (Which is why I might consider Xubuntu.)
<Helsu_> are you in the usa?
<Free_Beer> me?  No.  But I'm close. :-)
<Helsu_> canada?
<Free_Beer> yup.
<Free_Beer> And if they drew the border slightly differently, I would be in the US.
<Helsu_> lucky you tehn
<Helsu_> then*
<Free_Beer> hehe
<Free_Beer> US is ok. People are great. (usually)
<Helsu_> yeah but the country is a bit fucked up right now, isn't it?
<Free_Beer> economy is having its issues, but that's just the cyclic nature of it.  Politics can be a little weird, tho. (but that can be said of any nation) ;)
<Free_Beer> Since they haven't asked me to be their Supreme Dictator, I guess they're satisfied with what they have already. :D
<maxamillion> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Helsu_> i think i'll buy a webohotel in the usa now
<Helsu_> now that the dollar is so low
<Free_Beer> and properties are dropping back to more reasonable levels
<Free_Beer> although that's mostly residential.. whereas commercial properties seem to be maintianing their values
<Free_Beer> well, thanks for the info and chat... got to get back to work. ;)
<floating> Hi. i have a linux question. i have a dual boot linux and windows in grub. i plan to uninstall this linux partition and install another linux partition over it. so after i have uninstalled the linux partition, is the bootloader messed up, and can the xubuntu install then fix it right after that, when i install xubuntu
<floating> okay, i guess i do the mbrfix thing^^
<Helsu_> fixmbr not mbrfix
<xxxxxxx> can 1080p h264 be done on linux?
<zoredache> when you say 'done', do you mean viewed, created, or?
<zoredache> if you are wanting to view video files the answer is probably yes, but you would have to install the non-free codecs.. As for creating it, you would probably need to ask someone else
<xxxxxxx> yes just viewing
<xxxxxxx> there are non free codecs for linux? what are they called?
<zoredache> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheSheep> xxxxxxx: win32codecs :)
<xxxxxxx> ah i see as long as it's possible
<floating> is there a good guide for when you first start-up xubuntu, like installing codecs and other stuff
<floating> i remember there is/was such for ubuntu but
<xxxxxxx> i ordered an athlon x2 5000+ and a gigabyte mobo with 780g hdmi
<zoredache> many of the instructions for ubuntu are the same for xubuntu
<xxxxxxx> thanks guys for pointing me in the right direction
<floating> http://pastebin.ca/988712 Hi. I got this stuff right off the start
<maxamillion> floating: after you hit ctrl-d what happened?
<floating> it prompted the normal login.. xfce
<floating> and everything seems fine.. but still strange
<maxamillion> floating: yeah, have you run updates? it appeared that the fsck process crashed on startup (which isn't critical, but still not good)
<floating> i dont know much about linux, but i guess when i installed the system it tried to check if filesystem is fine, but it couldnt read that long name, which could be the name of this partition or something and it skipped it ?
<floating> yeah, i just installed all the 120 updates there were
<maxamillion> well its the UUID, and i don't see why it wasn't able to resolve
<maxamillion> floating: is it installed on a different computer than the one you are talking to me on right now?
<floating> no, im on it right now
<maxamillion> hmmm... i was hoping you could reboot without having to sign off ... i'm curious to see if it happens after the updates
<floating> ill try reboot now
<maxamillion> ok, i'll still be here when you get back
<floating> same happened
<maxamillion> hmmm...
<maxamillion> that's not good
<floating> "please check the filesystem manually" or something was after the text also
<maxamillion> floating: open a terminal and type "sudo fsck" and see what it says there
<floating> then when stuff started loading fast, i saw another "fail" or "failed" on the load list, and im not sure but i thought it said wrong fstype...
<floating> same
<floating> /dev/sda3: recovering journal
<floating> /dev/sda3: clean, 96813/452480 files, 492862/903648 blocks
<floating> those 2 lines comes before the "unable to resolve" line
<maxamillion> ok, so it can't resolve by uuid, but it can by device name
<maxamillion> interesting
<maxamillion> i wonder if the installer probed uuid incorrectly
<floating> seems like others have had similar problems
<floating> i have bunch of other problems facing here too :)
<floating> or questions..
<floating> well, ill do some googling:i
<maxamillion> floating: ok, feel free to come back if you get stuck
<floating> uhhm, my fstab looks weird :D
<floating> xubuntu has set one of my windows partitions as ext3 partitions in fstab
<maxamillion> oh that's not good
<maxamillion> yeah, i don't doubt there is a problem with the installer
<maxamillion> floating: what version are you using?
<floating> i took the latest xubuntu 7.something from xubuntu site
<oem> if i executed  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  and my os was feisty, then i should be upgrading to gutsy, correct?  i'm wondering why the files are still saying  'feisty updates'
<maxamillion> floating: oh ok
<maxamillion> oem: no
<oem> maxamillion, here's output: After unpacking 179MB of additional disk space will be used.
<oem> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<oem> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/main linux-headers-2.6.20-16 2.6.20-16.35 [8120kB]
<maxamillion> oem: apt-get dist-upgrade just pulls the latest kernel and other "dist" respective libraries/modules ... you need to change the listings in your /etc/apt/source.list from feisty to gutsy and then run "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<oem> Get:2 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/main linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic 2.6.20-16.35 [842kB]
<oem> Get:3 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/main linux-headers-generic 2.6.20.16.28.1 [24.5kB]
<oem> Get:4 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/main linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic 2.6.20-16.35 [23.8MB]
<oem> 66% [4 linux-image-2.6.20-16-generic 23456824/23.8MB 98%]
<maxamillion> oem: yeah, that's just pulling updates for feisty
<oem> i'm actually trying to install opera, and since i keep getting probs with it, i thought i needed to update possibly, it's telling me there are unmet dependencies
<oem> well, these are important updates just the same right?
<maxamillion> oem: oh yeah, generally all updates are important :)
<oem> i want to be up to date when stable hardy is ready.  will the update manager take me through two upgrades at that time?  feisty > gutsy > hardy?
<zoredache> I don't believe a feisty -> hardy upgrade is supporte or tested...
<oem> but feisty > gutsy is, right?
<gaurdro> you can do a feisty-> gutsy upgrade now and when hardy comes out you can then do a gutsy-> hardy
<oem> maxamillion, what are the changes ezackly that i have to make to sources for that upgrade?
<oem> din't understand you completely when you said:  apt-get dist-upgrade just pulls the latest kernel and other "dist" respective libraries/modules ... you need to change the listings in your /etc/apt/source.list from feisty to gutsy and then run "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<floating> maxamillion: by changing that one misentry ext3 to proper ntfs, it mounts the ntfs now also, and that fsck error dont appear and that "sudo fsck" dont give it either ^^ problem fixed :)
<floating> so it was some bad installer for fstab :)
<maxamillion> floating: oh, that's good to know
<maxamillion> floating: thanks for the info :)
<maxamillion> oem: yeah, you might want to look into using the graphical upgrade utility to upgrade between releases ... i don't want to send you into editing the /etc/apt/sources.list until you have a better understanding of the system
<gaurdro> oem:  something that might be worth a try is update-manager -d   it will open the update notifier but will give you the option of doing a distrobution upgrade
<maxamillion> yeah, that thing
<maxamillion> i couldn't remember what its called
<oem> guys what about a quikly addable floating calendar app?  just tried to get rainlendar but some dependency unsatisfiable ...
<TheSheep> orage...
<oem> thesheep, will i find that in synaptic?
<TheSheep> oem: it's inalled by default
<oem> don't see it anywhere on my menu
<TheSheep> office->calendar
<oem> beautiful, thanx, trying to visualise a trip itinerary and not easy without calendar
 * TheSheep always uses 'cal' from the terminal
#xubuntu 2008-04-18
<homebrewcider> hey there, got a new video card, did the <sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg> thing, on restart the graphic is in 800x600, seemed much better beore I did the <sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg> thing
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: when you do it, it lets you choose the resolutions that will be available, and also to configure your monitor screen
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: make sure you picked them correctly
<homebrewcider> I chose relevant resolutions, nothing too extravagant
<homebrewcider> it seems to be reverting to a "failsafe"
<TheSheep> what about the monitor? it asks at some point whether to write the synch ranges to the files, it's better to answer no at that point
<TheSheep> ah
<TheSheep> then the driver you have chosen doesn't work for some reason
<TheSheep> what card is that?
<homebrewcider> asus en 8800gt, it just identified it as nvidia
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: there should be a 'restricted driver manager' in your menu, under system
<homebrewcider> tried that
<TheSheep> did it install the driver
<TheSheep> ?
<homebrewcider> says "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers"
<TheSheep> ok, then it's not nvidia :/
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: what does 'lspci | grep VGA' say?
<homebrewcider> <02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0611 (rev a2)>
<TheSheep> weird
<TheSheep> well, try 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx', this is the proprietary driver that nvidia provides
<homebrewcider> I wasn't having this problem BEFORE I did the <sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg>
<homebrewcider> gtting that now
<homebrewcider> that's finished
<homebrewcider> log out and back in?
<TheSheep> now run that reconfigure again, select the 'nvidia' driver, all defaults, and to not write the sync ranges
<homebrewcider> ok
<homebrewcider> did that
<TheSheep> ok, alt+ctrl+backspace will restart X, the graphical environemnt
<TheSheep> 9it will also log you out)
<homebrewcider> ok
<homebrewcider> no, same deal, it's actually 640x480
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<homebrewcider> sure
<homebrewcider> http://pastebin.ca/988921
<TheSheep> ok, it uses driver 'nv', try using the driver 'nvidia'
<TheSheep> is should have appeared on the list after you installed nvidia-glx
<homebrewcider> http://pastebin.ca/988927
<homebrewcider> ok
<homebrewcider> logging out, brb
<homebrewcider> hmmm
<TheSheep> any luck?
<homebrewcider> no
<TheSheep> can you also pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log.last ?
<homebrewcider> I redid the reconfigure, selected nvidia, not nv
<homebrewcider> http://pastebin.ca/988933
<TheSheep> this looks good
<TheSheep> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=675453&highlight=8800gt
<homebrewcider> http://pastebin.ca/988942
<homebrewcider> hmm, set res in reconf to 1280x1024 only?
<TheSheep> wait, they tell to install the 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new'
<TheSheep> that's the driver for the most recent cards
<TheSheep> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=665018
<homebrewcider> I'll do that first then? new?
<TheSheep> it will uninstall nvidia-glx and install nvidia-glx-new
<homebrewcider> ok
<TheSheep> you might need a reboot after that, the old nvidia module may be still in memory
<homebrewcider> ok
<homebrewcider> cheers
<Mannequin> hi
<Mannequin> is there any easy way to generate a list of current installed (by me) software. I ask because I'm going to format in few days (and then install the about to come Ubuntu version)
<zoredache> there is a way to show all installed software... do a (dpkg --get-selections) in a terminal
<zoredache> there is probably a way (but I don't know how) to dump the apt database that records if a package was installed automatically or manually
<TheSheep> it's in /var/lib/apt/extended_states
<Mannequin> ok, thanks
<Mannequin> is it worth to delete hidden files (usually config files) in my user's home directory before re-installing? (I mean, to avoid conflicts, if any)
<TheSheep> Mannequin: shouldn't be any conflicts
<Mannequin> TheSheep: thanks
<Mannequin> TheSheep: you say there is a way to filter apps installed by me?
<zoredache> Mannequin: look at that file... anything with auto-installed: 0 is a manuall install
<TheSheep> zoredache: the ones with auto-installed:0 are not listed there, I'm afraid
<TheSheep> so filtering it would be non-trivial
<zoredache> actually it should be easier that way
<zoredache> so something like ---   cat /var/lib/apt/extended_states | grep 'Package: ' | sed 's/Package: //' > /tmp/theautostuff  ; dpkg --get-selections | grep -v -f /tmp/theautostuff
<freerise> it sats in synaptics man page "A manual with detailed instructions can be found in the help menu of Synaptic."  how do i access this help menu?
<freerise> it says*
<xxxxxxx> I have an intel video card how do i check for the latest driver?
<xxxxxxx> I am running opengl 1.4 and need 2.0 is there a way to find out if my card supports it?
<freerise> back to reading man pages and such
<freerise> later
<lobazo> I have a problem with the oxford advanced learner's dictionary. The fonts are smaller. There is a carpet of the program with the fonts but i don't know how can i change it
<lobazo> ok other question. my screen resolution it's ok but in the starting of xubuntu change to other resolution an after session manager the resolution is good
<lobazo> what i have to do?
<godlygeek> for the life of me, i can't figure out where the default system menu comes from, but i'm trying to figure out why Accessories/Terminal doesn't respect /etc/alternatives/x-terminal-emulator - can anyone give me a pointer?
<Johninky> hello all
<Johninky> Can I ask a quick question please, might take a long answer
<The-Kernel> Johninky aure
<Johninky> what is aure???
<The-Kernel> its a typo for "sure"
<Johninky> i was wanting to know how to write driver for my wireless card
<The-Kernel> how to write a driver?!
<Johninky> yes
<The-Kernel> Well...I'd suggest you first see if there's on for your card already.
<The-Kernel> if not, then I suggest you visit the ubuntu-devel or xubuntu-devel channels
<Johninky> Yea there is one for windows it is a .inf file but I can not get it to load or I really might know how to do it right
<The-Kernel> you tried ndiswrapper?
<The-Kernel> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Johninky> I have tried ndisgtk and ndiswrapper
<The-Kernel> Well, then it just might be that your card is not supported....what kind is it?
<Johninky> dynex dx-wgdtc
<Johninky> wireless g card
<Johninky> I have spent a week to get the defalt to load
<zoredache> why not just by a  working card?
<zoredache> buy*
<Johninky> I thought I did, I bought another card it is a netgear wn311b
<Johninky> it is a wireless n card
<Johninky> it say on the box that it works with unix
<Johninky> thank you for your help I have moved over to ubuntu-devel to see if I can get more help ther and thank you again
<homebrewcider> ok, new video card, asus en8800gt, <sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg>, the result is 640x480 res,  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new, <sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg>, restart, still the same. anybody got any ideas
<homebrewcider> anybody?
<gynterk> Hello, Xubuntu 7.10, any ideas why I can play some wma files and some not?
<homebrewcider> drm issue maybe gynterk?
<gynterk> hmm
<gynterk> might be indeed
<gynterk> but in Win those files worked correctly
<gynterk> wint mediaplayer
<gynterk> I also have "License Backup" from windows
<gynterk> so is there a way to get those files working again?
<gynterk> I'm really not up to re-rip all those CD-s :P
<gynterk> ~3000 songs
<homebrewcider> convert the lot to mp3
<gynterk> but converting to mp3 doesn't have drm issue ?
<gynterk> or ogg
<homebrewcider> worth a shot with one of the affected songs for starters
<gynterk> hmm but converting to mp3 or ogg means also loss
<gynterk> but does the DRM thing depend on audio-player?
<homebrewcider> dunno
<gynterk> Currently I'm using audacious, but in Debian with Amarok it was okay
<homebrewcider> new video card, asus en8800gt, <sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg>, the result is 640x480 res, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new, <sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg>, restart, still the same. anybody got any ideas
<homebrewcider> does anybody have a EN8800GT installed in Xubuntu?
<ablomen> homebrewcider, i have a gts, dunno if it makes much difference
<homebrewcider> got nvidia drivers working?
<ablomen> yep without a problem
<homebrewcider> can I ask how? I'm having all sorts of problems
<ablomen> i just installed the -new drivers, manually set the driver to nvidia and fine-tuned everything with nvidia-settings
<homebrewcider>  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<homebrewcider> did that
<homebrewcider> ight so far?
<homebrewcider> right so far?
<ablomen> yeah
<homebrewcider> then what? did you do the dpkg command?
<ablomen> then just open /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the text-editor of your preference (with sudo) and search for the word Driver
<ablomen> that should end up looking like this:        Driver          "nvidia"
<homebrewcider> mine does
<ablomen> ok well then you can try setting a different resolution in nvidia-settings (with sudo again)
<homebrewcider> nvidia settings?
<ablomen> yeah just run `sudo nvidia-settings` in a terminal
<homebrewcider> mmm, I'll be back
<homebrewcider> thanx
<ablomen> ok good luck
<homebrewcider> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<homebrewcider> <Section "Device"
<homebrewcider>     Identifier     "EN8800GT"
<homebrewcider>     Driver         "nvidia"
<homebrewcider> EndSection>
<homebrewcider> that's from my xorg.conf
<ablomen> hmm did you restart X ?
<homebrewcider> hang on
<ablomen> yay for restarting without me telling him he should modprobe the module too \o/
<homebrewcider> no still no joy
<ablomen> did you see an nvidia logo when X started?
<homebrewcider> no
<ablomen> and did you restart your computer or only X?
<homebrewcider> tried both
<homebrewcider> it's saying I'm not using the NVIDIA X driver, capital letters, inmy xorg.conf file nvidia is in lower case,
<ablomen> hmm what output do you get if you enter `lsmod  | grep nvidia` in a terminal?
<homebrewcider> <nvidia               6221648  0
<homebrewcider> agpgart                35016  1 nvidia
<homebrewcider> i2c_core               26112  2 nvidia,i2c_nforce2>
<ablomen> hmm
<ablomen> well sorry i dont know then, not i problem i ever had
<ablomen> you could try #ubuntu
<homebrewcider> ok
<homebrewcider> cheers
<ablomen> good luck homebrewcider
<heno> is anyone here able to perform xubuntu gutsy -> hardy upgrade tests?
<heno> and ideally dapper -> hardy
<heno> i386 and amd64
<heno> those are listed on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com but look unlikely to get coverage
<heno> we have done extensive upgrade tests generally though with lots of packages installed, including the xfce stuff
<heno> so unless someone wants to do those tests specifically, I'm inclined to just hide the entries in the tracker
<pulseezar> heya, cansomeone recommend a good bit torrent client to use with xubuntu, I can't find any one synaptic.
<TheSheep> I believe transmission is installed by default in hardy
<Iskr> transmission is also "in synaptic" in gutsy
<gynterk> i have a problem, Xubuntu 7.10
<gynterk> If i connect my mp3player I can't see it
<gynterk> tail -f /var/log/messages: Apr 18 14:00:06 pupsik kernel: [ 8320.074930] usb 3-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10
<gynterk> and thats all
<gynterk> Player is Apacer AudioSteno AS820
<gynterk> odd
<gynterk> now it found
<gynterk> hmm
<gynterk> okay
<gynterk> thanks anyway :P
<NekoKun> Can I somehow list the installed packages and the space used by them? I've installed xUbuntu, but I want to slim it down
<kennethr> does xubuntu benefit from ubuntu's LTS rating of a release?  ie. will xubuntu 8.04 have the same support model as ubuntu 8.04?
<kennethr> LTS?
<TheSheep> kennethr: no
<TheSheep> kennethr: well, it benefits indirectly, as it is based on ubuntu
<TheSheep> kennethr: but there is no commercial support for xubuntu, so obviously there is also no lts
<kennethr> TheSheep: ok, maybe I don't understand lts.
<kennethr> TheSheep: will software updates for xubuntu 8.04 be released for a longer period of time than 7.10?  what about ubuntu 8.04 lts vs. 7.10?
<Helsu> Are there no FTP servers for Xubuntu?
<Helsu> Because I don't find ANY FTP servers when I search for ftp server in add/remove. Just apps for administering servers and FTP clients.
<TheSheep> kennethr: xubuntu will use all the pathes released for ubuntu, they share a common base
<TheSheep> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<TheSheep> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Helsu> How can  I easily set a particular APP to autoboot?
<Helsu> Preferably without the use of a command line
<Helsu> I can't find anyo of these (proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd), and ftpd is only available as a server manager
<TheSheep> Helsu: they are not in synaptic?
<Helsu> They are not in add/remove applications, no
<TheSheep> Helsu: add/remove applications contains just a few most poular desktop applications, use synaptic
<Helsu> Do you know which of these "proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd and wzdftpd" have a GUI?
<TheSheep> Helsu: none, they are servers
<Helsu> right
<TheSheep> there separate 'graphical frontends' for managing them
<TheSheep> they are listed in that factoid
<Helsu> but i can configure them from a GUI?
<TheSheep> yes, with those frontends
<Helsu> from windows too?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> unless you use something like vnc
<TheSheep> to run that gui app on the linux but display on windows
<Helsu> ok
<Helsu> do you know of an app that i can install from synaptic
<Helsu> just set up a password
<Helsu> then i can turn this machine off
<Helsu> put it in another room, boot it there
<Helsu> and have a remote desktop over lan using tightvnc?
<TheSheep> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<TheSheep> this howto should be helpful
<Helsu> ok
<Helsu> i set the server packages for install in synaptic
<Helsu> by the way how is xubuntu with oki?
<Helsu> good support?
<TheSheep> oki?
<TheSheep> ah, printers?
<Helsu> yeah
<TheSheep> no idea, I guess it dpends on the model, there is a hardware compatibility list on the ubuntu wiki, you can also check the forums
<Helsu> ok
<Helsu> now i'll try to shut this desktop down
<Helsu> boot it
<Helsu> and try to connect with tightvnc from my laptop
<Helsu> without doing anything at the desktop
<Helsu> thanks for your help for now.
<homebrewcider> anybody got a en8800gt video card installed that could help me please?
<Helsu> ok, i couldn't connect. i entered my hostname (hjemmeserver)
<Helsu> just typing that in tightvnc worked yesterday with another app
<Helsu> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Helsu> is is suppose to be auto-booted, right?
<Helsu> the vnc server
<nyn84> hi everyone, I have a question about xubuntu
<TheSheep> Helsu: I think you need to enable it
<TheSheep> !ask | nyn84
<ubotu> nyn84: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nyn84> I have a usb mouse connected to my notebook and once in a while it just stops working, I wonder what kind of command I should use to check if theres something wrong with the drivers
<Helsu> It works with this app I got from add/remove, it's called KDE desktop sharing
<TheSheep> nyn84: dmesg | tail will show you last kernel messges
<Helsu> it works brilliant
<Helsu> the only problem is it doesn't auto-boot
<TheSheep> nyn84: lsusb will giv you the list of connected usb devices
<Helsu> Is there any way you can help me get it to automatically start?
<nyn84> lsusb tells me the mouse is recognized even when it doesn't work, and should I use that other command right now or just when it stopped working again?
<TheSheep> Helsu: maybe try checking system->services
<TheSheep> Helsu: and enabling it in there
<Helsu> i it isn't there
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> Helsu: what are you doing to start it?
<Helsu> I go to applications/network
<Helsu> alternatively i can enable the other server thing i instaleld from the wiki
<Helsu> i've only done the thing under SSH, but i don't care about the encryption
<Helsu> How can I alternatively enable the server? Not the KDE thing
<TheSheep> it's not listed in services either?
<Helsu> no
<nyn84> anymore thoughts on the usb thing?
<TheSheep> Helsu: I'm sorry, I never played with this, the wiki and forums may have some answers
<TheSheep> nyn84: anything I can think of is to look for suspicious messages in dmesg
<nyn84> yeah, I guess I'll have to wait then ^^
<nyn84> I've got another one though: I managed to create a key shortcut for the windows key, however I have two press it twice to execute the assigned action, how do I change that, so that pressin once will do the same thing?
<TheSheep> I usually worked around that by editing the .config/xfce4/shortcuts/*.xml file directly
<nyn84>  I cannot find that folder
<TheSheep> all files starting with a period are hidden
<TheSheep> enable displaying of hidden files in Thunar by pressing ctrl+h or selecting it from menu
<nyn84> did that but it still doesn't show
<nyn84> where is the .config directory located? in / ?
<TheSheep> nyn84: in your home directory
<nyn84> yeah when you know where to look you find things XD
<nyn84> okay, I've got the file now and it says basically the same thing the GUI keyboard settings
<nyn84> <shortcut command="xfce4-terminal" keys="Super+Super_L"/>
<TheSheep> nyn84: yes, but now you can edit the shortcut to read "Super" instead of "Super+Super_L"
<nyn84> <shortcut command="xfce4-terminal" keys="Super"/>
<TheSheep> nyn84: the Super keys are weird because they can be used both as "shift" key and alone
<TheSheep> yes
<nyn84> that did not help
<nyn84> now pressing the key does nothing
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> what if you put Super_L in there?
<nyn84> no
<nyn84> still have to press twice
<nyn84> or again ^^
<nyn84> ha
<nyn84> wait
<nyn84> it did work ^^
<nyn84> thank you very much
<TheSheep> :)
<nyn84> btw I thing it has a nice subtext to it to have the windows key open a terminal XD
<nyn84> *think
<Helsu> sheep
<Helsu> do you know how i can make the thing you linked to me autoboot then?
<Helsu> or be enabled?
<TheSheep> Helsu: the vlc?
<TheSheep> Helsu: sorry, vnc?
<Helsu> yes
<TheSheep> Helsu: I'm sorry, maybe someone else here, you could also ask in #ubuntu, it's a general thing I think
<Helsu> ok
<Helsu> but from my experience my question will drown in there
<TheSheep> yeah, it's very busy
<TheSheep> you could also post a question on forum
<nyn84> TheSheep: are you in the mood for another one?
<TheSheep> nyn84: shoot
<TheSheep> btw, I'm not the only user here, you know
<nyn84> yeah but you're the only one who's talking ^
<nyn85> sorry, my connection broke
<nyn85> TheSheep: are you still there?
<TheSheep> yes
<nyn85> did you say anything after I described the problem?
<floating> err hi. how do i run a terminal from a terminal
<nyn85> xfce4-terminal
<floating> thx
<TheSheep> nyn85: last thing you said was "16:13 < nyn84> yeah but you're the only one who's talking ^
<nyn85> oh so the connection was already gone then
<nyn85> I've been trying to install this black theme: http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/My+OLD+themes?content=79038  ; but I did not do it right apparently, it does show up in the user interface settings, but blue not black and it does not show up in the window manager
<nyn85> the file contains a lot of archives and I'm not sure whihch to put where
<nyn85> I guess with the blue thing that I put the wrong file into it, since there's also a blue theme in th package
<nyn85> but why wouldn't it appear in the window manager as well?
<TheSheep> nyn85: I guess you need to unpack the NovumOs-gtk2 archive to your .themes
<TheSheep> nyn85: the window manager theme is for metacity, so it won't work with xfce
<TheSheep> nyn85: but the gtk theme and wallpapers will
<nyn85> does that mean the windows will keep looking as they are now?
<TheSheep> nyn85: the gdm theme can be installed by dragging-and-dropping the archive into the login window settings  program
<nyn85> let's go step by step: I unpacked the Novum-file, it contains 4 more archives
<nyn85> do all of these need to be unpacked in the .themes folder?
<TheSheep> no, just the -gtk2 one
<TheSheep> yes, the window borders won't change
<nyn85> ok I unpacked that file into the .themes
<nyn85> where do the other ones go?
<TheSheep> it should now appear in the user interface settings
<nyn85> yes it does
<TheSheep> for the gdm theme, open the settings->login window settings, and dragn-and-drop the archive into the theme list
<TheSheep> the third one, for metacity, is useless for xfce
<nyn85> thats too bad
<nyn85> what about the 4th?
<TheSheep> I only see 3
<TheSheep> -gdm, -gtk2 and -rounded
<nyn85> wait a sec, I'll make a list
<nyn85> logo.png           NovumOS-GDM.tar.gz   NovumOS-Rounded.tar.gz  Walls
<nyn85> NovumOS.cgwdtheme  NovumOS-gtk2.tar.gz  NovumOS-Splash.png
<nyn85> see the cgwdtheme ?
<TheSheep> ah, no idea what that is :)
<nyn85> XD
<TheSheep> splash won't work for xfce either
<TheSheep> no, wait, you can set it as image
<TheSheep> in one of the splash engines in splash settings
<nyn85> splash means splash screen in this case?
<TheSheep> yes, xubuntu has it normally disabled
<nyn85> yeah I don't need that anyway
<homebrewcider> 	can someone please help me get this en8800gt card working in linux please
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: you could try with the binary drivers from nvidia site
<TheSheep> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nyn85> its weird though; I got this theme from the xfce-look page, so why would there be a theme thats no use under xfce?
<homebrewcider> doesn't seem to want to work
<nyn85> I mean the picture sure is pretty XD
<homebrewcider> did the binary thing
<TheSheep> nyn85: well, part of it works, I guess he uploaded it to both xfce-look and gnome-look
<nyn85> yeah but it does look quite stupid right now ^^
<nyn85> but anyway, no I know where everything goes
<nyn85> one last thing though: if there were an archive that would change the theme for the windows as well, what would it be named?
<nyn85> (just to make sure the next theme I download contains everything I need)
<TheSheep> nyn85: I guess -xfwm4
<TheSheep> nyn85: it would contain the 'themerc' file
<TheSheep> and some pictures
<nyn85> well then many thanks again, you've been extremely helpful
<homebrewcider> it's late here, I'll work on this tomorow...................................
<floating> this step dont work on my xubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Japanese_Input_and_Fonts_in_Ubuntu_7.10_using_SCIM#head-0401ff0f4ac4c61dc1e3971fc2a1d333e35ed708
<floating> there is no such file as 74custom-scim_startup
<soren> Does seahorse-agent not ask you guys for ssh passphrases either or is it just me?
<TheSheep> soren: it might ask for one when it needs to get the password for your wifi, for example
<grothesk> Hi
<grothesk> Will an upgrade from Dapper to Hardy be possible?
<grothesk> And do I use update-manager in order to do so?
<The_kernel> grothesk: without format and reinstall, not likely.
<The_kernel> I couldn't get to feisty from dapper
<grothesk> Oh.
<grothesk> Are the differences bigger in xubuntu than in ubuntu or kubuntu?
<grothesk> Becaus these two support jumping from Dapper to Hardy
<TheSheep> jumping from dapper to hardy will be made possible -- they are both lts versions
<jarnos> Hello. Is there some dropped support of old hardware in Hardy?
<grothesk> Hm.... Is TheSheep right or is The-Kernel right? :-)
<initwit> instead of synaptic'ing myself into an early grave, wouldn't it be easier for me to just download a cp of gubuntu, kubuntu and any other ubuntu?
<The_kernel> grothesk: TheSheep is right
<initwit> it started so simply, i just wanted to compile mc, and one thing led to another and synaptic advised that i install/upgrade 129 megs of stuff.
<TheSheep> initwit: why didn't you install mc from the repo?
<initwit> i did, at first. but i like to turn off the mouse in gpm
<initwit> so i needed to run ./configure
<initwit> but i do want to install a bunch of gnome stuff, so maybe i can just dl gubuntu
<initwit> TheSheep: this is my slackware fs. when i am 'freerise' i am running xubuntu
<grothesk> Will an upgrade from dapper to hardy be done by the official updatetool? (If there is any in xubuntu)
<TheSheep> grothesk: most likely
<hhlp> hi., how i can see my networks machines in xubuntu ?
<TheSheep> hhlp: what kind of network?
<hhlp> TheSheep, i want to see al my machine in the network one machine with xubuntu and another with winxp i install samba and nfs but i cant find how to see the xp machine in ubuntu
<TheSheep> hhlp: http://grumpymole.blogspot.com/2006/12/xubuntu-browsing-samba-shares-with.html
<hhlp> thx TheSheep
<progek> Hi room, I just installed xubuntu and am trying to connect to my router (wireless card). I can connect to non secured networks fine, but not mine (WPA). I'm using Wicd to try and connect, but it hangs on "obtaining ip address"
<progek> My other computer can connect fine through wireless. I would appreciate any help.
<TheSheep> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<amine> printf("Hello world!");
<amine> :D
<amine> r u alive people?
<TheSheep> amine: no
<amine> lol a zombie is talking to me :D
<TheSheep> amine: you probably want to go to #c or something :)
<amine> sorry it was a bad joke
<amine> lol
<amine> so i've got a small stupid question
<amine> hope u can help
<BunnyRevolution> i have a small stupid answer
<amine> really?
<TheSheep> amine: yes, I already answered
<nicolas> hey im on ppc and im not able to change resolution
<amine> i don't have system sounds in my xubuntu
<nicolas> :(
<TheSheep> amine: xubuntu doesn't do system sounds
<BunnyRevolution> amine: hardy beta?
<amine> but :s
<amine> i've just some bips
<amine> nn gutsy gibbon
<PsynoKhi0> heya
<amine> so...
<dizee> hello just wondering if totem is going to be installed by default in xubuntu hardy
#xubuntu 2008-04-19
<homebrewcider> I get a message saying "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver". Can someone help me please
<homebrewcider> mmm, the first part of my message is missing
<homebrewcider> I got a new video card, an Asus EN8800GT, tried installing new drivers from add/remove, tried installing drivers from nvidia web-site, when I try <sudo nvidia-settings> I get a message saying "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver". Can someone help me please
<mfe> what's the latest on gnash?
<mfe> still in alpha testing?
<homebrewcider> is ther any way I can nuke any attempts I've made to install this new video card and start again?
<BunnyRevolution> !mp3
<Oath> anybody around for some help :(
<Catoptromancy> heh
<Catoptromancy> !ask
<Catoptromancy> this channel got smaller = (
<Oath> Every time I boot up any live CD (tryed ubuntu, sabayon, suse, etc) It frezes up mid load. It stopped during "udevs" for sabayon, maybe the others but they didn't list what was happening during the load.
<Oath> HELP ME PLZ
<ere4si> Oath: is it a laptop you're using?
<Oath> no, it is a desktop
<ere4si> Oath: how much system meory is there?
<ere4si> *memory
<Oath> 2.5gb
<ere4si> Oath: with the xubuntu live cd you can press F6 at the start or install prompt - and at the end of the line that appears remove    quiet splash   and add   verbose   to see what's happening - it will help sort it out
<Oath> alright, I'm going to try something I did not do before really qick first
<ere4si> k
<chewit> quick question, i have switched from ubuntu to xubuntu by install xubuntu from synaptic (i followed a tutorial). but i'm slightly concerned that i havn't completely switched. Because in system monitor, under the system tab. It says Gnome & Ubuntu 7.10
<chewit> is it meant like that xubuntu?
<zoredache> installing xubuntu doesn't install gnome.. all the know packages would still be present
<chewit> so does your system monitor say the same as mine
<zoredache> which page are you on?
<chewit> system tab
<zoredache> the graphic too the left says gnome.  yes
<chewit> yeh, ok thanks
<chewit> i was just concerned that i had not switched to xubuntu correctly.
<qwerku1> hello all
<Stroganoff> h
<qwerku1> I have a problem with my 7.10 ubuntu notebook
<Stroganoff> i
<qwerku1> using HUGE memory eating softs like GMT, i reach pretty fast my hardware limits
<Stroganoff> what is GMT?
<Stroganoff> how much ram do you have?
<qwerku1> GMT = general mapping tools (to make maps)
<qwerku1> may memory is 978
<qwerku1> the problem is that when this limit is broken, the swapping mechanics start
<qwerku1> wich slow down the whole lap for hours
<qwerku1> isn't it possible to turn off swaping ?
<qwerku1> (btw: here is the link to gmt: http://gmt.soest.hawaii.edu/)
<qwerku1> (and here is an example of GMT achievement. http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/da/Deutschland_topo.jpg)
<TheSheep> qwerku1: you can turn off swaping. then when you run out of memry, it will just crash
<qwerku1> that's exactly what i m looking for
<qwerku1> how do you achieve it ?
<TheSheep> sudo swapoff -a
<qwerku1> that's all ?
<TheSheep> yes
<qwerku1> are there some "risks" related to this ?
<qwerku1> (eg my lap is going to blow up after a while ...)
<TheSheep> it will start killing programs randomly when out of memory
<qwerku1> even sys progs ?
<TheSheep> if you just want to limit the memory usage of a single program, use ulimit
<qwerku1> ahhh
<qwerku1> that seems much better
<TheSheep> yeah
<qwerku1> you sure of the spelling ?
<simu> hello
<simu> hello, I just started my computer and after I logged on there is not application bar at the top
<simu> I can see the desktop and its icons thought
<simu> ah I got it
<simu> hick]
<TheSheep> qwerku1: I'm not sure what options you should pass to ulimit
<TheSheep> qwerku1: maybe google for it, the man page seems incomplete
<qwerku1> no problem: I m chechking it out
<qwerku1> thanks a lot for your help
<platyhelminth> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<ubuntu> Hello
<platyhelminth> !omg
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<TheSheep> !botabuse | platyhelminth
<ubotu> platyhelminth: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<platyhelminth> !xfce
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Matti_A> I'm running xubuntu live-cd on my laptop
<Matti_A> And I can't get wlan to work
<TheSheep> Matti_A: not much experience here, but there are some docs:
<TheSheep> !wifi | Matti_A
<ubotu> Matti_A: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Matti_A> Thanks!
<floating> i have installed w32codecs but the stream(after ad) is not working: http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=1929421&ch=1929421&src=deeurosport
<Stroganoff> floating have you install mozilla-mplayer
<floating> ill try install and see
<floating> i would prefer not to use mplayer to anything tho
<floating> i didnt have iti nstalled, i installed now but it didnt help
<floating> only the ads play
<floating> wait!
<floating> now it works :) thanks
<floating> hrrm, im just unable to do the things with it that i can in windows :( like putting it in full screen
<Stroganoff> mozilla-mplayer should have a fullscreen feature
<floating> and i cannot adjust audio and is set to low
<Stroganoff> try pressing F
<floating> nothing happens. the full screen button and audio tuning is grayed out on the panel
<Stroganoff> mmh
<Stroganoff> try asking in #mplayer
<floating> oki
<floating> thx
<Stroganoff> or try mozilla-plugin-vlc
<floating> hmm, do i have to uninstall mozilla-mplayer first ?
<floating> i would really like to use vlc since i kinda chose it to my primary player anyway^^
<floating> hmm, i removed mozilla-mplayer and installed mozilla-plugin-vlc, but now it is back to square one :oI
<Stroganoff> check about:plugins (in firefox) to see if the vlc plugin is loaded correctly
<floating> all is enabled that is listed
<Stroganoff> ,
<Stroganoff> i dont know then
<Stroganoff> try #mplayer or #vlc
<Stroganoff> i'm not even on linux right now
<floating> i installed mozilla-mplayer back, and i can see that that one gives me more plugins than vlc one. also the stream comes back online with mplayer... so i leave the mplayer, and try to figure out how to get it full screen or smth
<Matti_A_> Thanks for help!!
<Matti_A_> Now wlan works just fine
<Matti_A_> There is one last problem to be solved
<Matti_A_> I need to change keyboard settings to finnish
<Matti_A_> It now uses american setup
<qwerku3> hi
<qwerku3> i have another weired problem:
<qwerku3> how comes my Xorg pumps over 700MB ???
<solar_george> what exactly do you mean
<qwerku3> well: I'm recurrently experiencing HUGE system slowdowns
<qwerku3> so I checked memory usage
<qwerku3> via top
<qwerku3> and find out that Xorg reserves over 700MB
<solar_george> weird - on my laptop it only takes ~60mb
<solar_george> what version are you running
<qwerku3> sec
<qwerku3> X Window System Version 1.3.0
<qwerku3> Release Date: 19 April 2007
<qwerku3> X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3
<qwerku3> i guess this is the standart Xorg server for gutsy
<solar_george> - I mean of ubuntu - but you've answered that now
<qwerku3> digging further into my problem
<qwerku3> I *think* it may be related to firefox
<solar_george> is the flash plugin being used
<qwerku3> if I kill firefox, memory reservation goes down to some 200MB
<qwerku3> s
<qwerku3> and as soon as I restart it
<qwerku3> (blank page)
<qwerku3> memory usage skyrockets
<solar_george> hmm running ffx does increase my mem useage but only by 20m
<solar_george> what graphics card are you using
<qwerku3> i855gme
<qwerku3> is it possible to set a memory limit to firefox ?
<TheSheep> qwerku3: http://www.lifespy.com/2007/firefox-quick-tip-limit-ram-usage/
<solar_george> do you have hardware accelerated graphics on that card?
<Stroganoff> qwerku3 funny thing is: firefox3 (beta) has done much about mem consumption
<solar_george> are you running lots of addons?
<qwerku3> no
<qwerku3> thanks for the link
<qwerku3> but i don t have that option
<qwerku3> running firefox 2.0.0.11
<solar_george> how long have you had that install? is it uptodate
<qwerku3> hehe
<qwerku3> last sys update was about 3-4 months ago
<qwerku3> I basically never update until i experience any major problem
<solar_george> maybe you should update then
<qwerku3> the thing i do not understand
<qwerku3> is that firefox keeps memory usage under 150Mb most of the time
<qwerku3> although Xorg seems to explode its consumptin
<TheSheep> qwerku3: try installing and using xrestop
<solar_george> are you using display compositing?
<qwerku3> what is that
<TheSheep> qwerku3: it shws which application uses how much of X resources
<qwerku3> ok
<TheSheep> qwerku3: you see, if an app allocates a bitmap, it counts of X's memory, not that application's
<qwerku3> yup
<TheSheep> qwerku3: as far as I know, firefox keeps whole pages as bitmaps
<qwerku3> ouch
<qwerku3> !
<TheSheep> qwerku3: so if you have 8 tabs with long pages...
<qwerku3> your app gives me:
<qwerku3> 3600000   203   44    1 1920   83   281906K      8K 281915K  8260 about:config - Mozilla Firefox
<qwerku3> 3600000   203   44    1 1920   83   281906K      8K 281915K  8260 about:config - Mozilla Firefox
<qwerku3> 3600000   203   44    1 1920   83   281906K      8K 281915K  8260 about:config - Mozilla Firefox
<qwerku3> (sry for the 2 posts)
<qwerku3> 281MB for a simple about:config page ???????
<solar_george> odd maybe try installing the beta
<solar_george> - of firefox
<TheSheep> they mostly fixed it in firefox3
<TheSheep> but it depends on what addons you have installed
<qwerku3> 1: fireftp
<qwerku3> 2: foxcast
<qwerku3> and that's all
<qwerku3> ok: I think that thanks to your advices, the problem is related to firefox
<qwerku3> I will try to install the beta
<solar_george> if you're going to try ffx beta you must use backports
<solar_george> to get a decent version
<qwerku3> what about self compilation ?
<solar_george> its best to use versions from ubuntu repos
<qwerku3> which one should i use ?
<solar_george> of what/
<solar_george> ?
<qwerku3> repose to install beta
<qwerku3> i mean repos
<solar_george> gutsy backports
<solar_george> under updates
<qwerku3> ok: dowloading
<qwerku3> ...and another great victory for the xubuntu support team:
<qwerku3> 4600000   104   88    1   72  104      275K      7K    283K  9026 about:config - Mozilla Firefox 3 Beta 4
<TheSheep> :)
<solar_george> great
<qwerku3> only thing missing: no anti-aliasing fonts under fx3
<qwerku3> do i have to set them manually ?
<jgamio> a question just select the backport and the fire 3 is intalled ?
<TheSheep> qwerku3: no, it should work
<TheSheep> qwerku3: do you have antialiasing enabled in user interface settings?
<qwerku3> yup
<qwerku3> aa works on page content
<qwerku3> but not in menus :(
<jgamio> qwerku3 did you select backport to install fire 3 ? that s it ?
<qwerku3> yes
<jgamio> qwerku3 thank you
<gkahla> silly question: does anyone else's screensaver just blank instead of using the selected 'saver?
<brynjolf> anyone using composition under xfce4 with XFWM4 and ATI? I get inverted colors :S
<qwerku3> there is an option
<qwerku3> to invert colors
<brynjolf> qwerku3: I cant find that option in Window manager tweaks, is it a cfg file?
<qwerku3> don t know
<qwerku3> last time I tried it
<qwerku3> it was half a year ago with an nvidia card
<qwerku3> ...
<brynjolf> ah cant find anything on google, will take a deeper look though, thanks
<qwerku3> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compiz#Community_plugins_.28Compiz_Fusion.29
<qwerku3> it is a community plugin
<qwerku3> called "negative"
<brynjolf> Ah well I wasnt't using Compiz but XFWM4
<x9x> ohh.. the xubuntu8.04 cd is smaller than 7.10! cool!
<amerigo> my xubuntu have no alias name... so i can't print (because it cannot see the printers)... any solutions?
<siggjen> i'm not sure if i understand your problem, if you need network aliases you can look into /etc/hosts
<x9x> what is aliases for?
<amerigo> thank you siggjen
<amerigo> ! games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Fraeon> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Fraeon> It took me 2 years to realize that ubotu is a portmanteau of ubuntu and bot
<Fraeon> I just realized it a minute ago :<
<TheSheep> Fraeon: you're a ntive speaker?
<Fraeon> Yes, I speak Finnish natively
<Fraeon> Not much else, though
<Annirak> I'm trying to get a via Rhine based ethernet card working under ubuntu 7.10.  The makefile that came with the card is broken and I can't find the package I need.  Which package contains the Via Rhine driver?
<Annirak> I'm trying to get a via Rhine based ethernet card working under ubuntu 7.10.  The makefile that came with the card is broken and I can't find the package I need.  Which package contains the Via Rhine driver?
<TheSheep> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<floating> hI. i am trying to setup bandwidth limiter wondershaper,and i have a problem. i dont have a entry eth0 in my /etc/network/interfaces. theres only 2 lines. auto lo and iface lo inet loopback ..i should add lines after the eth0(which isnt there)
<gar1> Hello!  how do i access my ntfs drive?
<Fraeon> Check the /media/ folder
<gar1> nothing there
<gar1> no hard drives
<gar1> i see them in /dev but i can't access them
<gar1> they have a red x on thier icons
<gar1> might be a permission prob
<gar1> how do i log on as root?
<Fraeon> Right
#xubuntu 2008-04-20
<oklinux> how is vista basic compare to xubuntu ?
<Stroganoff> tough question
<Stroganoff> xubuntu is faster, thats for sure.
<TheSheep> it's also cheaper :D
<brynjolf> to make xubuntu look like vista (to take one example) you need to use config files
<siggjen> vista doesn't have as fance 3d desktop either
<siggjen> s/fance/fancy/
<johnnylu> why doesn't my ubuntu boot but instead eject the cd at system reset?
<TheSheep> johnnylu: to remind you to remove the livecd from the drive
<johnnylu> ?
<johnnylu> ?!
<johnnylu> i'm not sure i understand
<TheSheep> johnnylu: once you install ubuntu from the livecd and restart the system, you want to boot from the hdd, not from the cd, so it ejects it so that you are not surprised when your livecd boots again
<johnnylu> thesheep, ok, but mine linux doesn't even boot
<johnnylu> bbl
<mfe> This OS rocks!
<mfe> Thanks one and all
<Stroganoff> it rocks even more in hardy (faster IMHO)
<mfe> I'm still pinching myself
<mfe> what's wrong with the new release?
<Stroganoff> nothing
<mfe> oh
<mfe> you mean it gets better?
<Stroganoff> yep
<mfe> WOW!
<mfe> ouch
<mfe> i mean... wow
<mfe> i can't wait til the Gnash project gets up to speed
<mfe> do they take donations?
<Stroganoff> i think so
<Stroganoff> or maybe not
<mfe> what's the best place to get a game of chess?
<Stroganoff> www.gameknot.com
<Stroganoff> they have real-time and max3to14 days per move
<mfe> i like real time speed chess
<mfe> thanks
<Stroganoff> they call it "blitz chess"
<mfe> that's the one
<mfe> will i be able to install hardy over a network connection?
<Stroganoff> yes
<mfe> do tell...
<Stroganoff> use the upgrade manager in your settings menu
<mfe> what?
<mfe> yer kiddin
<mfe> awesome!
<Stroganoff> Yeah, well, you know, that's just, like, your opinion, man.
<mfe> why, Stroganoff are you being sarcastic?
<mfe> lol
<Stroganoff> linux folks are used to upgrading over internet since al gore invented it ;)
<mfe> you mean that Penguin lover?
<Stroganoff> no
<mfe> take care stroganoff
<Stroganoff> i'm trying
<latitu> iam using partimage (as backhand of g4l) it says cant read image from block 0. iam trying to make an image... and i cant use some other app. they are too difficult and i want to make an image of the full partition (excluding freespace). how can i check the partition? (i have already done fsck)?
<adude> how do i lock the screen?
<Stroganoff>  If you search the forums for partimage.org you'll find another solution was to press the scroll-lock key every .5 or 1GB or so. latitu. it sounds strange.
<adude> never mind i figured it out.
<Stroganoff> adude, the logout button should offer screen locking
<latitu> Stroganoff the error comes in the start
<latitu> if i dd if=/dev/hda1 | gzip > /home/hda1.bin.gz      , it will copy data including freespace too or just files ?
<latitu> how to completely check a partition? ext3
<zeke> anyone ever get a "Buffer I/O error on device sr*" when trying to install?
<GregoryPew> how do I change the system font size.  all my text has freaked out and dropped to size 4 or 6?
<gnub_daemon> I think it should probably be under the Settings tab in the maun menu...not positive on that tough
<gnub_daemon> sp due to typing with a cig in one hand
<GregoryPew> chnging the font in the desktop setings only changes the font size of the desktop icon, and only when I tell it to ignore the system font.  Changing it in windows manager font size only effects window titlebars.
<GregoryPew> User interface doesn't efect it either.
<gnub_daemon> oh...I haven't the slightest then...I really only use xubuntu for mythtv
<Banan_wii> hi all
<Banan_wii> is it possible to install printer without having root privileges?
<TheSheep> Banan_wii: yes, just use the settings->printing dialog
<Banan_wii> it shows me only small window with ListBox with 2 obj : None and CUPS .... no preferences button there
<Banan_wii> openoffice shows no printer installed
<nikolam> Banan_wii, Not in System menu. Look for it in Settings menu. Settings>Printing
<TheSheep> Banan_wii: not the 'default printer', but the 'printing'
<Banan_wii> i have only something like "settings of printing system"
<Banan_wii> and HPLIP Toolbox
<Banan_wii> 6.06 ver
<TheSheep> ah
<TheSheep> that's so old
<TheSheep> I think the printer config was added alter
<TheSheep> later
<Banan_wii> AAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH
<Banan_wii> its LTS .... is there any way to install this?
<TheSheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/printer-configuration.html
<TheSheep> I guess you need root to enable configuration by an user
<TheSheep> note that xubuntu doesn't even have normal commercial support by canonical
<owen1> just installed xubuntu and i love it!
<owen1> it's just like gnome but awesome.
<owen1> is it safe to apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<ere4si> did you install xubuntu-desktop?
<owen1> ere4si: yes
<ere4si> owen1: then yep - updates will be fine
<owen1> ere4si: what do u mean?
<ere4si> owen1: having no *buntu-desktop can bork updates  sometimes
<owen1> ere4si: so i should keep ubuntu-desktop ?
<ere4si> owen1: if you have xubuntu-desktop it will be fine - most likely would be fine either way - just being careful here :)
<owen1> ere4si: ok
<owen1> ere4si: how do u change the alt+F2 function to be different key combo? i couldn't find it in the shortcuts section.
<owen1> (and it was possible in gnome)
<TheSheep> owen1: in keyboard settings
<ere4si> owen1: I don't use keyboard shortcuts sorry - have a bottom panel setup as a dock for apps
<TheSheep> owen1: note that not everything that was possible in gnome is possible in xfce, and vice versa
<owen1> TheSheep: got it..i really want to replace the alt+F2 with something else...i did it in gnome...
<TheSheep> yeah, you get used to personalized shortcuts
<owen1> TheSheep: can i accomplish it from the CLI maybe?
<TheSheep> owen1: settings->keyboard settings->shortcuts
<owen1> in Xubuntu it's in settings->settings manager->keaboard->shortcuts. the problem is that i can't see there alt+F2...
<owen1> alt+F2 is the combo that opens the 'run application' form.
<owen1> it's much faster than katapult.
<ere4si> why change it?
<owen1> ere4si: since i use it so often, i like to open it with the window key. it's faster for me.
<owen1> ere4si: if i don't find it i switch back to gnome.
<owen1> (kidding)
<ere4si> hehe
<TheSheep> owen1: click on the plus button to create your own set of shortcuts, then you can edit it
<owen1> TheSheep: i know, but there is no 'run application'.
<owen1> TheSheep: wait...
<owen1> TheSheep: i think i found it
<bebraw> does xubuntu (hardy) recall which programs were open the last time you closed it?
<TheSheep> bebraw: only if you check the 'save session' checkbox when closing
<TheSheep> bebraw: and only with the programs that actually uspport sessions
<bebraw> TheSheep, cool. that's the ~one~ feature keeping me in kubuntu :)
<TheSheep> it doesn't work perfectly
<bebraw> hardy should come in a couple days, right?
<TheSheep> yes, but this feature is in xfce since like 2 years
<owen1> TheSheep: you are right. it's there. the problem i have is it doesn't recognize the windows key!
<owen1> TheSheep: windows+a works, but windows alone does not...
<bebraw> TheSheep, does hardy handle changes in screen configuration (change one screen to two on the fly) fine?
<TheSheep> owen1: I think you need to edit the ~/.config/xfce4/shortcuts/XXXX.xml manually and put Super_L in there
<owen1> TheSheep: ok, thanks!
<TheSheep> bebraw: there is no gui dialog for doing it, but you can do it with xrandr just fine
<bebraw> alright. great
<owen1> under 'session and startups' there are 2 checkboxes:launch gnome services / launch kde services. which one (if any do i need)?
<TheSheep> owen1: you don't need any of them, but you can check them if you want the gnome/kde apps to startup faster
<TheSheep> owen1: it will startup some gnome/kde helper programs on startup. otherwise they are started when you start an application that uses them
<ere4si> owen1: you used to have ubuntu which uses gnome so choose gnome
<owen1> ere4si: cool
<ere4si> :)
<owen1> ere4si: is xfce being updated often? i guess it's less known since the default is gnome.
<ere4si> owen1: I couldn't say - I only experience it through xubuntu
<TheSheep> owen1: xfce is updated very unregularly, as it's a hobby project
<TheSheep> owen1: gnome on th other hand is updated every 6 months
<owen1> TheSheep: i wonder why is it faster than gnome? what makes it fast?
<TheSheep> owen1: it does much less and in simpler ways
<TheSheep> owen1: also, it's has better internal structure, because it was designed, not "grown"
<TheSheep> gnome pretty much just happened :)
<TheSheep> although there is a lot of effort to clean up gnome
<owen1> TheSheep: i was surprised that the default for doc is not openoffice. abiword is faster!
<TheSheep> owen1: yeach, xubuntu tries to choose the faster/smaller programs, although it's often at the cost of less functionality
<TheSheep> owen1: for example, Thunar can't browse windows network
<TheSheep> owen1: not by itself, you need to use smbfs fr it
<TheSheep> for
<owen1> TheSheep: so if i have windows machine in my intranet i need samba?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> at least if you want to use the windows's built-in file transfer
<owen1> is there a shortcut to 'places'?
<TheSheep> afaik no
<sprauekraut> I seem to be having a problem with my wireless connection. I have a broadcom and have to use a restricted driver (43xx). Lately my connection has been dropping about every hour, if i go into the system network settings and uncheck/re-check the checkbox next to my my wireless device, and submit the changes, it works again.  Xubuntu 7.10
<sprauekraut> some more useful information, i use WEP and static IP
<sprauekraut> so, would anyone know why it drops connection periodically, and how to fix it?
<S0210> Hi! I have Xubuntu 8.04 beta and found a file named /etc/boa/boa.conf although I do not have boa at all. Is it meantto be like this?
<TheSheep> S0210: did you uninstall anything?
<S0210> A few things... But I never had boa.
<TheSheep> maybe something used it
<TheSheep> did you uninstall it with the --purge option?
<S0210> TheSheep: I can't answer. I use(d) Synaptic and I (un)installed quite a few applications. None of which required a webserver to best of my knowledge...
<S0210> TheSheep: But if anybody else has the same directory/file then probably that is what happened
<TheSheep> S0210: no, no boa.conf here
<TheSheep> S0210: synaptic doesn't list anything under 'Not installed (residual config)'?
<S0210> Ahm... there is something
<S0210> It says boa is bot installed although under properties at the "installed files" tab I can see a few files. Including the one I mentioned above...
<S0210> bot = not
<S0210> Removed...
<S0210> How to modify the menu? I open Xfce4-MenuEditor but the menu.xml doesn't have the already existing items.
<TheSheep> S0210: they are automatically generated from the installed programs
<TheSheep> S0210: but you can add your own
<TheSheep> S0210: just create the submenus and items you want, they will be merged together
<S0210> How to create submenu?
<TheSheep> S0210: add new item and select 'submenu' as the item kind
<S0210> TheSheep: I nthe Xfce4-MenuEditor?
<S0210> TheSheep: For /home/<user>/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml?
<TheSheep> S0210: um, you click on the "+" and select 'Submenu" from the "Type:" dropbox
<S0210> Oh, I see
<S0210> Is there a way to modify the other menus? (E.g. mouse-right-click on desktop menu)
<TheSheep> make sure you create the submenu entries *above* the include
<Stroganoff> S0210 you can add custom user actions
<S0210> OK, it would be fine this way...
<S0210> Another question... in case of pluging a pendrive into the USB I see something strange
<S0210> For tail -f /var/log/messages I got the following messages
<S0210> Apr 20 16:03:26 zsofiandris-desktop kernel: [14307.488549] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 3963904 512-byte hardware sectors (2030 MB)
<S0210> Apr 20 16:03:26 zsofiandris-desktop kernel: [14307.488914] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
<S0210> Apr 20 16:03:26 zsofiandris-desktop kernel: [14307.490110] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] 3963904 512-byte hardware sectors (2030 MB)
<S0210> Apr 20 16:03:26 zsofiandris-desktop kernel: [14307.490447] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off
<S0210> (sorry for flooding)
<S0210> Doesn't it means that it thinks that I plugged two pendrives? Why is it comming twice?
<Stroganoff> try my custom user actions: http://home.arcor.de/stroganoff/uca.xml
<Stroganoff> copy this to ~/.config/Thunar
<TheSheep> S0210: arent all the extract* actions handled by the archive plugin automatically?
<Stroganoff> yeah i haven't that installed
<TheSheep> -_-
<Stroganoff> (that archive plugin)
<Stroganoff> your usb problem is strange, i dunno
<gar1> hi peeps!  anyone remember the name of that program for accessing a ntfs drive?
<TheSheep> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<gar1> ntfs-3go the bot told me
<TheSheep> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Matti_A> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CriSiS> hola
<CriSiS> i have a problem with compiz
<CriSiS> i installed it and it works 100%
<CriSiS> the only matter is that i loose the window decoration
<CriSiS> i mean i don't have window bar with buttons to close, enlarge, minimize and so
<CriSiS> but if i install emerald i have it all...
<slimjimflim> hello if i wanted to start from scratch w/ sound card drivers and/or mixers, other than alsa, amixer and xfcemixer is there anything else important i should be deleting/removing?
<slimjimflim> to clarify, i'm not trying to avoid those programs, just trying to figure out what to delete
<slimjimflim> for now
<mikubuntu> i think i found a bug in the rc of xub 804 alt installer, are there devs in here to speak to about it?
<Cromag> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<nikolam> If I want to make *.rar archives? What should I use? rar archiver in repository is non-free but says it will stop working after 30 days. Do I reely need rar for vobsub compresiion like stated in dvd::rip program?
<slimjimflim> nikolam `sudo apt-get install rar`
<slimjimflim> i think
<slimjimflim> and unrar
<slimjimflim> unrar is non-free
<PsynoKhi0> hey, any ideas about good GRUB options to prevent USB from crashing on a pre-2000 PC? so far I have "noapic nolapic pci=noacpi pci=biosirq acpi=off" without those I don't even get automount of USB sticks
<PsynoKhi0> xubuntu gutsy btw
<PsynoKhi0> the above options worked well once...
<owen1> when changing the keyboard layout, i loose it after restart.
<nikolam> slimjimflim, Thanks, but it is saying that rar will stop functioning after 30 days..
<nikolam> PsynoKhi0, Hey, if it is working eith those settings, why to change it?
<PsynoKhi0> nikolam: because it workED once
<PsynoKhi0> i.e; not anymore :)
<nikolam> hmm, on gutsy?
<PsynoKhi0> yes
<nikolam> hm, so that is the same install, same hardware but ..
<slimjimflim> nikolam? for real?
<nikolam> slimjimflim, yes, it is saying like that in synaptic. there is both free and non-free unarar but rar is only non-free and 30 days limited on linux, i think.
<slimjimflim> i've never had any non-free software stop working
<slimjimflim> lemme see if mine still works, i've had it longer than 30 days
<nikolam> slimjimflim, 40 days, not 30 days ;)
<slimjimflim> whatever
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63868/
<nikolam> PsynoKhi0, Does Usb is crashing but the rest of the system works fine?
<nikolam> Maybe you should look what modules kernel loads for that USB
<PsynoKhi0> nikolam: yes
<nikolam> try lsusb lspci etc
<PsynoKhi0> uhci_hcd
<nikolam> to figure out what usb controller it is
<nikolam> Maybe you should try to also recompile cernel and use it temporeraly before you find solution based on loading modules
<nikolam> Also,. try to use older kernel selecting it from grub
<nikolam> If it works with previous kernel image (before some gutsy update) maybe you should post bug report about newer one..
<PsynoKhi0> nikolam: ok my bad, maybe my sentence was confusing
<nikolam> If it works after clean gutsy install with those options but not after updates of gutsy, than it`s a bug for report i think
<PsynoKhi0> when I said "it worked once" I meant really, once, like... booted after changing the GRUB options, all went fine... reboot again, crash
<nikolam> slimjimflim, I misread it, it is needed to only register it after 40 days, maybe it will keep working after that, too..
<PsynoKhi0> didn't work in Feisty either
<nikolam> ah..
<slimjimflim> my file roller handles it so i don't mess w/ rar much
<nikolam> did you try some other linux distro, maybe problem is ubuntu-related?
<PsynoKhi0> nikolam: only thing I've tried is PuppyLinux, which broked too
<PsynoKhi0> borked*
<nikolam> slimjimflim, yes, I use file-roller too. And i don`t make .rar`s anymore. But dvd::rip want to have it installed so i was thinking..
<slimjimflim> have you tried to rip anything yet?
<nikolam> PsynoKhi0, Try to figure out first what usb controller /on mb is that , then maybe u can use it to trace solution for your usb. I suggest that maybe some Bios option is broken or usb itself, ot Linuxes ;,)
<nikolam> slimjimflim, I will try ;)
<PsynoKhi0> the USB controller is marked as VT83xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1
<PsynoKhi0> oops VT82xxxxx
<nikolam> so it`s via
<PsynoKhi0> yes, MVP3 chipset, Super7
<nikolam> Hmmm mvp3 is known to have ALl sort of problems, Even on Windows I remember that Super7..
<nikolam> that is pentioum 1 MoBo, If I can remember..
<nikolam> or p2..
<PsynoKhi0> running a K6-2 500 on it
<nikolam> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/51771
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 51771 in linux-source-2.6.15 "crash when plugging in a USB device with the USB 2.0 driver (dup-of: 50610)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50610 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Kernel hangs on USB-devices without panic" [Undecided,Fix released]
<nikolam> "As you can see from bug #50610, this behaviour only occours when ACPI BIOS is disabled."
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50610 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Kernel hangs on USB-devices without panic" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50610
<nikolam> You can reopen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/50610
<nikolam> if you want
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50610 in linux-source-2.6.15 "Kernel hangs on USB-devices without panic" [Undecided,Fix released]
<PsynoKhi0> hmmm... from the description, sounds like the whole computer hangs... not really my case
<PsynoKhi0> brb trying something
<jcp> hi, i'm kind of confused by xubuntu's terminal. when i try to use the terminal from applications, all it does is log me out. does anyone know why this happens?
<jcp> seems like xserver is crashing and restarting
<nikolam> ? jcp Ctrl+Alt+F7 is X server
<brynjolf> How do I list my fonts in xubuntu+_
<jcp> i'm not sure off the top of my head, but check synaptic for a font manager
#xubuntu 2009-04-14
<TheSheep> use the system monitor (from applications->system) to see if you have any such leftovers
<MTec007> dont really know what im looking for but i did restart my laptop since it stopped working
<MTec007> be right back
<Acky> Hello, guys! I need help in two specific questions...
<Acky> If it's possible to create keyboard shortcut to rolling window up/down functions of the Window Manager?
<TheSheep> Acky: in window manager settings
<TheSheep> Acky: alt+f9 by default, afaik
<Acky> Thanks. When I looked for this setting, I thought that its name may be something like 'Roll window up/down', but it's named as 'Shade windows' :)
<Acky> And another and the last question. If it's possible to remove symbols of square brackets and equality before and after window's name in task bar when the window is minimized or rolled up?
<Myrtti> it's in the window manager settings as well I believe
<TheSheep> or it's added by the theme...
<TheSheep> not sure
<Acky> I think it's setting of the window manager. But I can not find option to change this setting in the graphic tools of window manager and window manager tweaks.
<Myrtti> in the window manager preferences where you can change the window manager styles, there's a section of Button Layouts
<Acky> It's not what I need :) I'm talking about the brackets around window's title in task bar. These brackets are set when the window is minimized or rolled up.
<Acky> Button Layout section let to change layout of window control buttons in a window border
<Acky> I don't see another functions in this section
<Myrtti> ok, in that case I have no idea
<Acky> In any case, thanks :)
<tuxpenguin> hello
<charlie-tca> Hello, tuxpenguin
<tuxpenguin> i've a problem with firefox
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tuxpenguin> i've just installed xubuntu 8.10, in italian, but firefox doesn't start
<charlie-tca> Won't work with either the menu or panel icon?
<tuxpenguin> yes
<tuxpenguin> with both
<charlie-tca> Have you run the updates?
<tuxpenguin> yes
<charlie-tca> will it start in terminal?
<tuxpenguin> no
<tuxpenguin> and don't give any error messages
<charlie-tca> I would suggest rreinstalling it then. Perhaps something went wrong during the installation.
<charlie-tca> Should be able to apt-get install firefox
<charlie-tca> or, maybe, apt-get remove firefox , then install
<tuxpenguin> charlie-tca, i've do this for three times
<genii> sudo chown -R your-username:your-username /home/your-username/.mozilla
<genii> tuxpenguin ^
<tuxpenguin> ok genii
<tuxpenguin> i'll try
<tuxpenguin> genii, it works!!
<tuxpenguin> thank you
<genii> tuxpenguin: You are welcome. For future reference, do not use for instance "sudo" to run graphical applications
<tuxpenguin> but i've used firefox from my user
<tuxpenguin> i haven't used sudo
<genii> tuxpenguin: At some point you ran firefox as admin and it made the permissions for it's config not usable for regular username.
<genii> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<tuxpenguin> ok
<tuxpenguin> i don't know when, but ok
<moodog> Moo!
<slimjimflim> anybody know how to upgrade from hardy to jaunty?
<zoredache> you would need to go from hardy->intrepid->jaunty.  a direct upgrade isn't going to be supported or well tested
<slimjimflim> ok
<tuxpenguin> is there any possibility to install xfce 4.6?
<MTec007> I have been trying to get my sound working, and i have installed medibuntu w32codecs  the device seems to be running fine but i just dont have any audio
<MTec007> does any one have any ideas for me to try
<charlie-tca> check and make sure you don't have sound muted (double-click the speaker in the panel)
<charlie-tca> right-click the speaker and left-click properties, choose which control should be active
<charlie-tca> I have to set this machine to pcm to get sound
<charlie-tca> go to /usr/share/sounds/purple/login.wav and check if any sound is working
 * charlie-tca out of ideas
<MTec007> i guess no sounds for me..
<MTec007> this is so strange
<zoredache> have you tried looking on the forums or the internet for other people with hardware the same as yours?
<MTec007> no i hadnt looked
<MTec007> i mentioned this earlier but the sound was working, i just dont know when or why it stopped working
 * charlie-tca thinks maybe it is tired?
 * charlie-tca hiding
<MTec007> the only thing i found so far is a forum post reply "same thing happened to me, #xubuntu didnt know why, only way to solve it is to reinstall and hope it doesnt happen again."
<MTec007> that guy said it worked for a few days and stopped
<MTec007> charlie-tca,  i think i found a fix but i need a bit of help
<charlie-tca> Okay, we can try
<MTec007> sudo /sbin/rmmod snd_intel8x0
<MTec007>  sudo /sbin/rmmod snd_intel8x0
<MTec007> err
<MTec007> ERROR: Module snd_intel8x0 is in use
<MTec007> how do i stop it so i can remove it?
<charlie-tca> blacklist it in /etc/modprobe.d , restart, then you should be able to try to remove it. Then remove it from the blacklist
<MTec007> how do i add it?
<MTec007> (to the blacklist)
<charlie-tca> create a file called blacklist-810.conf
<charlie-tca> add a single line of text in it "blacklist snd_intel8x0" without the quotes
<charlie-tca> To remove it from the blacklist, just delete the file
<charlie-tca> At least, that is the easiest way I use.
<MTec007> charlie-tca, problem solved. had to add 'options snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=[1~6]' to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base (6 worked for me)
<SiDi> !info python-glade2
<ubottu> python-glade2 (source: pygtk): GTK+ bindings: Glade support. In component main, is optional. Version 2.13.0-0ubuntu8 (intrepid), package size 45 kB, installed size 156 kB
<SiDi> !info python-gtk2
<ubottu> python-gtk2 (source: pygtk): Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set. In component main, is optional. Version 2.13.0-0ubuntu8 (intrepid), package size 1331 kB, installed size 4920 kB
<charlie-tca> MTec007: Glad you got it :-)
<MTec007> charlie-tca, thank you, for your help
<charlie-tca> for the little it was, you are welcome
#xubuntu 2009-04-15
<ricochet> uh hello?
<cody-somerville> Hello
<ricochet> whats up
<cody-somerville> Not much.
<cody-somerville> How are you?
<ricochet> so what are you running xubuntu on?
<ricochet> ohh pretty good thanks for asking
<cody-somerville> I'm running it on an Acer Aspire 3000
<ricochet> nice, how does it run?
<ricochet> are you running Jaunty or Hardy?
<cody-somerville> Jaunty
<cody-somerville> Runs great
<ricochet> dude, i love jaunty on my dell mini 9
<ricochet> there were only a few tweaks and it runs like a dream
<ricochet> i am a bit of a noob in linux, but i am slowly learning more and more
<cody-somerville> :)
<cody-somerville> I used to be the same way
<DrCheese> Linux is cancer that attaches itself in an intellectual property sense to everything it touches.
<genii> DrCheese: Why bother trolling here?
<genii> Bah
<cody-somerville> heh
 * genii hands out a round of coffees
<cody-somerville> Thanks.
 * charlie-tca nods
<genii> cody-somerville: Anytime
<Orbital85> Hola, alguien habla espanol?
<charlie-tca> !es
<Orbital85> espanyol
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<charlie-tca> We use English here. But most items will be the same in Ubuntu and Xubuntu
<Orbital85> pero mi problema es con XUBUNTU
<charlie-tca> I don't really speak spanish
<Orbital85> yo si :D
<charlie-tca> XUBUNTU/UBUNTU same
<Orbital85> really
<Orbital85> ?
<charlie-tca> really
<charlie-tca> xfce - gnome is the difference
<charlie-tca> mostly same
<Orbital85> i do not have panels
<Orbital85> :D
<charlie-tca> !panels
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<charlie-tca> easy then
<Orbital85> how to open a terminal whit alt + f2?
<Orbital85> my firefox don't work
<charlie-tca> hold alt down and hit F2
<Orbital85> and?
<charlie-tca> it should open a one-line terminal
<charlie-tca> then type  xfce4-panel  and hit enter
<Orbital85> ready
<charlie-tca> that should have give the panels back
<Orbital85> Firefox don't work, i use Isecat
<Orbital85> nop
<Orbital85> Icecat is not instaled
<charlie-tca> did the terminal open?
<Orbital85> yep
<charlie-tca> for firefox, you need to change permissions in ~/home
<Orbital85> i opening the links in icecat
<Orbital85> ok
<charlie-tca> sudo chown -R your-username:your-username /home/your-username/.mozilla
<charlie-tca> will probably fix firefox
 * genii hands charlie-tca a coffee
<charlie-tca> thank you very much
<charlie-tca> I needed that
<genii> charlie-tca: Anytime :) I see you took notes from earlier
<charlie-tca> yes, I am still learning myself
<Orbital85> drwxr-xr-x  6 miguel miguel 4.0K 2009-04-12 21:35 .mozilla
<Orbital85> drwxr-xr-x  4 miguel miguel 4.0K 2009-04-11 20:49 firefox
<charlie-tca> If you use the "-R" it fixes it all the way through the directories.
<genii> Orbital85: If firefox still refuses to start after the permissions change, you can try starting it in safe mode from command line
<Orbital85> i use ls -ahl
<genii> Orbital85: This prevents the extensions from loading so that you can see if any of them are what is making the problem
<Orbital85> ok i reboot
<genii> Hm. Left before I could explain not the computer in safe mode but just firefox with:  firefox -safe-mode
<charlie-tca> gotta be quick
<charlie-tca> but did he do the chown or just an ls?
<Orbital85> You think that the problem with firefox is that:
<Orbital85> miguel@xubuntu-desktop:~/.mozilla/firefox/vkuuxfit.default$ ls -l places.sqlite-journal prefs.js sessionstore.js
<Orbital85> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 78488 2009-04-10 20:12 places.sqlite-journal
<Orbital85> -rw------- 1 root root 14737 2009-04-10 19:41 prefs.js
<Orbital85> -rw------- 1 root root  1652 2009-04-10 20:06 sessionstore.js
<charlie-tca> yes, that is why you run the chown command. It fixes those permissions. Root should not own anything in .mozilla
<Orbital85> ok only trhee files
<Orbital85> firefox seems to work well
<charlie-tca> Great!
<Orbital85> but the bar google don't work fine
<Orbital85> i reinstall
<charlie-tca> That is an add-on.
<charlie-tca> At least firefox works now
<Orbital85> yes
<Orbital85> ok ready, thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<slimjimflim> hi my wifi-radar is broken in ibex
<slimjimflim> can anybody help?
<slimjimflim> i just upgraded
<Orbital85> how to recover my panels?
<charlie-tca> !panels
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Orbital85> hooo, thanks
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<owen1> i had 'place' icon on the top panel and it's gone. how to bring it back. i can't find anything relevant on 'add new item' option.
<owen1> i found the issue, i had to install the places plugin.
<jyf1987> hello,everyone,i have an question,that i want to add a autostart cmd to my system,my os is ubuntu8.10,and i installed xfce4 by apt  ,but after i have write the cmd to /etc/xdg/xfce4/xinitrc   ,i found the cmd do not autostart everytime
<jyf1987> so how to solve it ?
<genii> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<jyf1987> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<genii> The down and dirty fast way is just make a file called .startx and put in it the name of the command and then a & after the name
<genii> (or it may be xsession or so, forget atm)
<jyf1987> genii: but i found startxfce4
<genii> jyf1987: I'm primarily on KDE so gave the desktop-environment agnostic version
<genii-around> Apologies, my Quassel core cut out
<genii-around> If you did not get my last msg... Since i am primarily on KDE I gave the desktop-environment-agnostic version of how to automatically run apps
<genii> OK, back
<jyf1987> genii: thx and i will got a try
<pjz_> I'm testing jaunty xubuntu and my media-control keys don't work... I can't find a bug for it in the db, but I find some simialr ones.. is this a known issue?
<genii> pjz_: Maybe ask in #ubuntu+1
<usermake_> how can i get the alternate cd installer (expert mode) to detect and reuse my lvm on encrypted partition?
<Iskr> hello
<cody-somerville> Hello
<Iskr> my xubuntu (last release)
<Iskr> refuses to suspend to ram correctly after last updates
<Iskr> it goes to suspend but then doesn't come back to life correctly
<Iskr> i can't explain very well how it is
<cody-somerville> How so?
<Iskr> it's as if the computer is on again
<Iskr> (i can hear the fan)
<Iskr> but the screen doesn't turn on
<genii> Probably an ATI video. They forget what crt/lcd is attached when hibernated and so on, then never do a rescan
<Iskr> i use an nvidia video card
<Iskr> and yes the driver was just updated
<Iskr> i can try with a downgrade
<genii> If possible do ctrl-alt-F1 and see if you can get a console and login. If you can login, restart gdm
<Iskr> nono i tried
<Iskr> i also tried ctrl-alt-backspace
<Iskr> i tried every possible combination of keys
<genii> Hm. Are the 3 keyboard lights all blinking on and off together?
<genii> (this means kernel panic)
<Iskr> no
<TheSheep> do they work when you press capslock or numlock?
<Iskr> i forgot to try =P
<Iskr> i try first of all to bring it back to the previous drivers
<Iskr> and then if the problem persists i'll try to light the capslock
<Iskr> and will come back
<Iskr> thanks
<slimjimflim> anybody got a bcm4318 running on intrepid?
<lintel> hi, I installed Xubuntu 9.04 on an external USB-drive and though it runs fine I can not browse the internal drive of my laptop :( -- is Thunar that limited? Also Gigolo fails with the error "you are not supposed to show G_IO_ERROR_FAILED_HANDLED in the UI" -- any suggestions?
<EdgEy> how can i edit the Applications menu in xubuntu ? i can't find a menu editor
<charlie-tca> Is this in Jaunty?
<SiDi> :p
<EdgEy> i'm guessing this is popular then ;p yes
<namefag>                                                   
<namefag>                                                   
<namefag>                                                   
<namefag>                                                   
<namefag>                                                  
<namefag> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<charlie-tca> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<SiDi> EdgEy, if you want to edit, for instance, abiword, copy the /usr/share/applications/abiword.desktop to ~/.local/share/applications and modify it with a text editor
<SiDi> EdgEy, you can also use alacarte but it wont work for setting wether the menu entry should be shown or not (yet it'll work for changing the name / icon / command of the app)
<EdgEy> thanks :)
<remink> yo!
<archman> Hello
<charlie-tca> !hi | archman
<ubottu> archman: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<archman> On whom depends the release of a xfce 4.6 backport for intrepid after the Jaunty is out? Will we the ones who dont want to upgrade to Jaunty need to wait a month or so :D? :-/
<charlie-tca> It depends heavily on the developers having time to backport it. There will be wait, but I don't know how long it will be.
<archman> So devs of xfce or ubuntu packagers?
<charlie-tca> devs of Xubuntu
<archman> ok
<archman> btw.: I've already tried installing 4.6 from ppa, but all I got when logging to it was a black screen. Maybe some clues?
<charlie-tca> Follow the instructions to add it to your sources: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%20to%20your%20Ubuntu%20repositories
<charlie-tca> If you just installed 4.6, it probably won't work. You actually do an upgrade to it.
<charlie-tca> Install it in a tty using ctrl+alt+f2, log in, type "sudo apt-get update", hit enter. When that finishes, type "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade", hit enter. Restart your computer, if it doesn't work, run the upgrade again.
<charlie-tca> Sometimes it has to be done twice for some reason.
<archman1> Sorry, my net crapped out
<archman1> charlie-tca, you said something more?
<charlie-tca> Follow the instructions to add it to your sources: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%20to%20your%20Ubuntu%20repositories
<archman1> Done that
<archman1> ;)
<archman1> but why dist-upgrade?
<charlie-tca> So, it adds/changes the needed dependencies
<charlie-tca> Sometimes when you do it, you have to go to Ctrl+Alt+F2 and run the upgrade again to make it work.
<archman1> btw, I didn't install xfce-desktop, nor xubuntu by default...
<archman1> just xfce4
<archman1> package
<archman1> with my default ubuntu
<archman1> (gnome, sure)
<charlie-tca> Then it may not work, either.
<archman1> hmm...:(
<archman1> Maybe it's best to wait for the backport then...hope it'll work, I see there are some major improvements
<archman1> I hate one thing about 4.4.2
<charlie-tca> Why not install xubuntu, completely?
<charlie-tca> at least xubuntu-desktop
<archman1> oh, hmm... i don't really know...
<archman1> I should reinstall everything from scratch anyway
<archman1> ...
<archman1> I upgraded from Gutsy
<charlie-tca> Even the backport of 4.6 may not work as a stand-alone
<archman1> :(
<archman1> I need you to tell me something if you know how to do it...I'll make a screenshot
<archman1> can't explain
<charlie-tca> You could install Jaunty next week, when it comes out. It includes 4.6
<archman1> yes...
<archman1> charlie-tca: http://i40.tinypic.com/24nfwch.png
<archman1> How to resize the button, so it appears "normal-sized"
<archman1> ?
<charlie-tca> Don't know. It looks like you are using a single panel, with a non-default theme
<archman1> yeah...
<charlie-tca> Might depend on the theme itself.
<archman1> Yours was normal when you used 4.4?
<charlie-tca> yes, but I also used the default theme in it with Xubuntu 8.10
<charlie-tca> When you only add xfce, I don't know what the results are.
<archman1> ok, thanks for your help!! :)
<charlie-tca> Also, the theme author can tell it how big/small to make that box
<archman1> crap I don't even know how to change a theme here!, noob to xfce...
<archman1> oh! user interface
<archman1> in settings manager
<archman1> yeah, the default theme is used...
<archman1> nvm :)
<archman1> thx
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Ruadh> Hi
<Slonkie> Hello Ruadh
<Ruadh> How's things? Slonkie
<Slonkie> fine, and u?
<Ruadh> I'm goodtoo
<Ruadh> When does RC for xubuntu come our?
<Ruadh> our/out
<charlie-tca> tomorrow
<Ruadh> release candidate
<charlie-tca> still tomorrow
<Mood> if i have ibex, and jaunty becomes official, how do it upgrade everything? simply sudo apt-get upgrade/install?
<charlie-tca> We are testing today
<Mood> it/I?
<Ruadh> Thanks, charlie-tca
<Mood> !upgrade
<charlie-tca> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<charlie-tca> yw, Ruadh
<genady12lap> hey, how do I support samba shares in tunar?
<charlie-tca> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<genady12lap> its not it
<charlie-tca> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<charlie-tca> no again, huh?
<genady12lap> fusesmb is not so good
<Ruadh> bbl
<genady12lap> but smbnetfs wont autostart
<charlie-tca> What about pyneighborhood?
<charlie-tca> Jaunty will have gigolo, which is easier
<genady12lap> I have the jaunty beta
<genady12lap> oh I see
<genady12lap> but its not interated
<charlie-tca> under systems -> Remote Filesystems ?
<charlie-tca> Once it is connected, you should be able to see the shares in Thunar
<genady12lap> when I start it manually its ok but from the startup its not working
<genady12lap> maybe because there is no net, but I dont know
<charlie-tca> What about just adding the windows directories to /etc/fstab so they will automount at boot
<genady12lap> I don't want it that why, I don't know the shares
<genady12lap> the problem it works but not with auto start
<charlie-tca> Maybe someone else knows an answer, I don't use windows.
<genii> I'm pretty sure Thunar doesn't normally do smb:// and so on
<SiDi> it doesnt
<SiDi> use gigolo in jaunty
<SiDi> and for intrepid/hardy pyneighboorhood or nautilus
<SiDi> or mount them manually :p
<n2diy> how do you enable file/folder sharing in xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> Applications > System > Shared Folders
<n2diy> cody-somerville: thanks, any relationship with Somerville, NJ., USA?
<cody-somerville> Not at all
<n2diy> cody-somerville: ok, thanks.
<cody-somerville> ;)
<n2diy> cody-somerville: are you still hanging out here?
<cody-somerville> yup
<n2diy> cody-somerville: ok, I did the sys>admin>share, and told it to install the sharing software, and wound up in a loop. After the software installed, I was told it wasn't installed, so I re-installed, and the same thing happened. Do I need to log out and in again? Restart something?
<cody-somerville> Restarting might do the trick
<n2diy> cody-somerville: 10-4
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
 * charlie-tca kicks the robot
<n2diy_> can you setup xubuntu as a file server?
<charlie-tca> yes
<n2diy_> charlie-tca: ok, any howto handy.
<charlie-tca> I do it with NFS for three other systems
<charlie-tca> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Slonkie> or you can use an FTP server
<Slonkie> not sure about NFS, but with FTP you can access it from outside your lan (if you have the proper port open in your router)
<charlie-tca> I don't think it is secure to open to the outside
<knome> sftp is way better
<charlie-tca> Seems like NFS has security issues
<Sniper606> I am using the xubuntu 9.04 beta and for some reason my /etc/fstab is blank. Is there an easy way to fix this?
<charlie-tca> You can put entries in if you need to.
<charlie-tca> If you don't use a separate /home, I believe that is the new default. I could be wrong, though
<Sniper606> so you are telling me a blank fstab is normal?
<charlie-tca> Appears to be on Jaunty.
<Sniper606> sudo touch forcefsck doesn't work and I assume its because my fstab is blank
<charlie-tca> Would be my guess.
<Sniper606> does anyone else here not have an fstab
<Sniper606> or have a blank one anyways
<Slonkie> Where is fstab stored? (forgot it :/)
<Sniper606> cat /etc/fstab
<Slonkie> Mine isen't blank
 * charlie-tca raises hand for blank
<Sniper606> hrm
<charlie-tca> on fresh Jaunty default install
<Slonkie> i updated from intreped -> jaunty
<knome> not blank, but i don't have a fresh install
<charlie-tca> But feel free to populate it
<charlie-tca> I do, because I add drives and NFS directories
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu-server populated it
<Sniper606> I think when the official release comes out and I am gonna wipe this and reinstall with ext4 instead of ext3 anyways.
<charlie-tca> That seems risky. ext4 still has issues with losing things
<Sniper606> i heard it had been patched
<charlie-tca> It has, but still is not as solid as ext3
<Sniper606> Is the new beta not the best release of any distro ever tho
<charlie-tca> Of course, it does need to be tested long term
<Sniper606> they really outdid themselves this time i love it
<charlie-tca> I think it is the best, but I am prejudiced
<charlie-tca> I have done extensive testing of it
<Sniper606> same here and you know what I havent had any serious problems
<Slonkie> may i ask why it's better?
<Sniper606> well its much faster
<Sniper606> seems more stable
<Slonkie> faster where? on boot or on write/read ? :S
<Slonkie> where/how
<Sniper606> both!
<charlie-tca> It works, it is prettier, it does run on my old hardware, it doesn't eat up resources
<Slonkie> Cool
<Sniper606> yeah im using way less ram on 9.04 beta than on 8.10
<Sniper606> i like the new login screen
<Slonkie> me too
<charlie-tca> yeah, I noticed that too
<charlie-tca> new login screen and new background on the desktop!
<Sniper606> you know what we need tho is a descent menu editor
<knome> that new artwork sucks!
<Sniper606> this release doesn't even have a menu editor or if it does i cant find it
<charlie-tca> that won't happen until Xfce4.8
<charlie-tca> Only sucks if that is a good thing!
<knome> nah
<knome> they are ugly
<charlie-tca> No menu editor in Jaunty
<Sniper606> i dunno how to edit my menus by hand
<knome> Sniper606, edit the .desktop files :P
<charlie-tca> let me give you a reference then
<charlie-tca> [for 4.6] copy '/etc/xdg/menus/xfce-applications.menu to '~/.config/xdg/menus' and customize it.
<charlie-tca> or [for 4.6] You can also create desktop entries in '~/.local/share/applications' to override the existing applications (change or hide) or add new ones.
<charlie-tca> or http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<charlie-tca> should be helpful
<Sniper606> aight thx ill play with it and see if i can figure it out
<charlie-tca> We won't need no stinking editor by the time we get it, huh
<knome> Sniper606, feel free to ask if you have any problems
<Sniper606> what happened the other day is an update put screensavers in my "other" category on my menu. i didnt know how to fix it.
<Sniper606> but another update a day later fixed it
<charlie-tca> yes, I got it reported and the devs got it fixed
<Sniper606> so can anyone recommend a good wysiwyg html editor
<Sniper606> i been using bluefish
<Sniper606> but honestly im lazy and i need something that does most of the work for me haha
<charlie-tca> that's my recommendation. I use bluefish and gedit
<charlie-tca> nvu is pretty good, though
<Sniper606> What are the advantages and disadvantages of having home on a seperate partition?
<n2diy_> Sniper606: backing up and restoring is simpler, and so is upgrading.
<charlie-tca> If it is a separate partition, it is easier to migrate when upgrading
<Slonkie> every time i boot up xubuntu i get this error: ACPI: Invaled PBLK lenght [0] - Anyone know of an solution?
<Sniper606> where do I go to file an xubuntu bug report, im gonna report the blank /etc/fstab
<Sniper606> it might be a bug and it might not but either way I dont like it.
<charlie-tca> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Sniper606> for some reason on my games menu theres always one game that doesnt have an icon too
<Sniper606> if i install a new game it will sometimes bump it to another game
<charlie-tca> Is that a game you install?
<Sniper606> yah
<charlie-tca> (with the missing icon)
<Sniper606> right now supertux doesnt have an icon
<charlie-tca> You should contact the game maintainer, because they did not include an icon with it.
<Sniper606> yeah it had an icon
<charlie-tca> Every application .desktop file has a place that they can state the icon to use, I think.
<Sniper606> like say i install a new game right now
<charlie-tca> It had one and it disappeared?
<Sniper606> it might bump the blank icon to another game
<charlie-tca> You should report the first game without the icon. If that gets fixed, it will not keep happening.
<Sniper606> it might bump the blank icon to another game
<Sniper606> oops
<Sniper606> Well since I have no fstab and can't force a fsck with sudo touch /forcefsck, How else do I go about doing an fsck?
<charlie-tca> Sniper606: did you use the desktop cd or alternate cd to install?
<Sniper606> live cd
<charlie-tca> Thanks. I will try to reproduce the missing fstab
<Sniper606> i filed the bug report
<charlie-tca> What is the number?
<Sniper606> 361968
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<kromar> hi
<charlie-tca> Hello, kromar
<kromar> if i set a programm to be the default for opening a file it always resets when i reboot. how can i fix that?
<sunshine> I'm trying to get all users to use the same wine config. I linked to /home/public/.wine in every home directory and -R 777ed. but get "wine: /home/user23/.wine is not owned by you" (for all users)
<SiDi> they need to OWN the files
<SiDi> make a group called wine
<SiDi> and chown your files with this group
<SiDi> and add your users to wine group
<SiDi> it should work
<kromar> if i set a programm to be the default for opening a file it always resets when i reboot. how can i fix that?
<SiDi> kromar, what version are you using ?
<kromar> release 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-11
<SiDi> And it happens for all files / apps ?
<SiDi> The apps .desktop files are in /usr/share/applications, right ?
<kromar> yes
<SiDi> Ok then I don't know which configuration file manages this, but the most likely case is that you can't write on this file, though
<sunshine> SiDi: did that, I still get the error
<kromar> hmm
<SiDi> sunshine, join #winehq and ask there, i know some people managed to do it. i'll be there anyways, i'll check this out with you in a min
<SiDi> kromar, check that you own .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<kromar> how do i check if i own it? o_O
<sunshine> isn't there a way to set no owner or anybody owner?
<SiDi> kromar, "ls -l .local/share/applications"
<SiDi> tell me if its written kromar or root in its left
<SiDi> sunshine, you can set a group to own the files :)
<SiDi> sunshine, ls -l some of your files in the prefix, are you _sure_ its owning group is the "wine" group you created ?
<kromar> SiDi: on the left is my user name
<sunshine> oh, so how do I remove the owner owner and set only a group owner?
<SiDi> sunshine, i suggest you ask in #winehq, there will be people there that should know better than me
<SiDi> kromar, stay around please
<kromar> SiDi: ok
<sunshine> ok
<SiDi> I can't find the file responsible for this, kromar
<SiDi> you can try to chown your whole .config and .local folders to yourself, it might help, since it seems you cant write to the config file that hosts this
<kromar> hm ok, could it be that i have to save the session manually before logging out?
<SiDi> if it does nothing, please file a bug report
<SiDi> normally its automatically saved
<SiDi> unless your rights on the file are messed up (which normally happens only if you do stuff as root :p)
<SiDi> (did you run sudo thunar, at least once ?)
<kromar> i dont think i ever did that. what does it do?
<SiDi> it'll run thunar as root, but with your own config files
<SiDi> and it can mess your rights on those config files
<SiDi> its the most likely case to cause your problem, actually
<kromar> hm
<SiDi> Please file a bug report in launchpad.net, if you can't find the solution
<SiDi> either they'll tell you how to solve and turn it into a question, or if there's an actual bug they'll look at it later
<kromar> well i dont really know how i could find the problem..
<charlie-tca> You can ask in #ubuntu, also.
<kromar> ok will try there
<SiDi> charlie-tca, its a thunar problem
<charlie-tca> Depends on what app, doesn't it? for example, jpg should open in viewer, etc
<SiDi> charlie-tca, what i mean is, when he changes the file association, they're not saved
<SiDi> on next reboot they're gone
<charlie-tca> yeah, I tracked that down once. I can't remember the file it is in
<SiDi> it really sounds like he cant write to the file in which customised file associations are written (or it doesnt exist and he cant write in the folder containing it)
<kromar> i do a relog and see on what files this happens exactly
<charlie-tca> Maybe ask in #xfce, then. JPohlmann2 around?
<charlie-tca> JPohlmann2: knows all about xfce
<SiDi> i'm in #xfce, asking
<charlie-tca> and thunar
<SiDi> JPohlmann2, you be our guru. we send you a cyber coffee if you help !
<charlie-tca> only 10 installs to go
<SiDi> its a pity i forgot my cd :(
<charlie-tca> I took the 386 server, since I only had a few to do
<charlie-tca> And I do all the 386 items on hardware
<SiDi> kromar, the file is .local/share/applications/defaults.desktop
<SiDi> please ls -l .local/share/applications and tell me if you own this file (and if it exists)
<SiDi> btw, x86 server gonna be dropped for karmic, apparently
<kromar> i only have a defaults.list
<SiDi> and do you own it ?
<SiDi> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SiDi> put its content here please, and put there the result of "ls -l ~/.local/share" and "ls -l ~/.local/share/applications/"
<Sniper606> Is it safe to install the 8.10 version of opera on the 9.04 beta?
<iNNERDEATH> http://www.sexy-lena.com/?uid=451792
<charlie-tca> Sniper606: why would you
<Sniper606> because thats all thats available on the opera download site
<charlie-tca> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<charlie-tca> Don't really know. You could try it and see if it works.
<charlie-tca> If it is a .deb package, it should work. No guarantee, though
<SiDi> kromar, is it working ?
<kromar> seems to work
<kromar> im gona reboot again, see if it really works^
<kromar> SiDi: looks like it works:D thanks a lot
<SiDi> kromar, you're welcome :)
<SiDi> there probably was something messed in up defaults.list
<SiDi> if it happens again, please post a bug report in launchpad.net
<SiDi> and attach your file
<kromar> an other question, is it possible that the file icon is changed to the icon of the default programm?
<SiDi> kromar, for some files probably
<SiDi> the mimetype icon files are in /usr/share/icons/<youricontheme>/scalable/mimetypes/
<SiDi> and possibly also in 48x48/mimetypes/ 32x32/mimetypes/ etc
<SiDi> you'ld need to remove the icons there and make links with the same name, that point to your app's icon
<SiDi> that's a bit complicated and bothersome, but you *can* do it :P
<kromar> so i have to change them manually?
<SiDi> yeh...
<SiDi> you can also make your own mimetype icons, package them into an icon theme, and make that icon theme depend on Human, for instance
<SiDi> and it would use your icons for mimetypes, and Human for the rest
<SiDi> thats painful too, though
<SiDi> you could address a feature request to XFCE but i don't know if they'll do it
<knome> SiDi, kromar: doesn't sound like something Xfce developers would be willing to implement.
<SiDi> knome, i dont think either
<SiDi> thats an heavy thing for what it is, and xfce doesnt like heaviness :P
<knome> kromar, your best bet would be to write a script to replace all the mimetype icons
<kromar> well as long as the file opens with the default programm there is no real need for it anyway^
<kromar> i have an other problem with my audio, sounds like the processor or hd signal is mixed in:O
<SiDi> !info dontzap jaunty
<ubottu> dontzap (source: dontzap): Command line tool to set the DontZap option in xorg.conf. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.2 (jaunty), package size 6 kB, installed size 124 kB
<SiDi> what do you mean, kromar ?
<kromar> not sure how to explain it, it sounds like some electrical signal is mixed into the sound... like a crackle or so
<charlie-tca> You did not install pulse audio?
<charlie-tca> That does do that
 * charlie-tca going to eat again. back in a little bit
<kromar> whats pulse radioi?
<kromar> i only installed gmusicbrowser to play my files
<SiDi> kromar, "ps aux | grep pulse"
<SiDi> what's the output ?
<SiDi> normally only one line, ending by "grep pulse"
<SiDi> Do you also have Ubuntu(GNOME) installed ? if so then you might have pulseaudio installed
<SiDi> Pulseaudio is a sound server, used under ubuntu but not under Xubuntu
<Sniper606> something i dont get is why is ubuntu and xubuntu considered 2 different distros
<Sniper606> its the same os with a different desktop environment
<SiDi> no
<SiDi> not exactly
<Sniper606> explain
<SiDi> we might want to ship different apps/packages, not only a different DE
<Sniper606> i see
<SiDi> having our own -desktop packages gives more possibility
<SiDi> to ship what's most needed
#xubuntu 2009-04-16
<knome> it is actually wrong to say ubuntu and xubuntu are different *distros*. they aren't. xubuntu is just a "flavor" of ubuntu.
<knome> the xubuntu team basically has to maintain only the xfce packages and anything else that xubuntu brings in to ubuntu
<Sniper606> on distrowatch they are listed seperately
<knome> that is a way less than having completely your own distro
<knome> Sniper606, true, but they really aren't different *distros*
<Sniper606> thats what was i see it too
<Sniper606> *way
<Sniper606> err
<knome> Sniper606, if you have problems with the ubuntu distro, you have it in xubuntu as well
<Sniper606> thats the way i see it too
<knome> (if it's not gnome/some other non-xubuntu app specific)
<SML1226> Is there any batch file converter that you know of that will convert unprotected wma's to mp3?
<SML1226> I have 300+ songs and only about 20 are mp3 but I am moving to something that doesn't support wma anymore
<SML1226> a program for windows would work but is not prefered (xubu is much faster on this machine)
<SML1226> Hey did anybody answer my question (Batch music converter)? I left for 5 mins and this stupid computer restarted itself
<cody-somerville> SML1226, I'm sure there is something
<cody-somerville> If not for mp3, for ogg
<SML1226> ok I just want to get rid of the complication caused by wma
<SML1226> I'll look around. Just wondering if anybody could recomend one
<monskee> Hello! I was wondering if anyone could help me.... I have googled my problem... found it, but am all confused! (i'm a windows refugee!)
<monskee> Just installed xubuntu using wubi and installation went fine (4th time around)
<monskee> then when i try to boot it first dropps me to shell!
<monskee> (how cheeky)
<Kangarooo> !ask : monskee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask : monskee
<monskee> !with ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx does not exist
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<monskee> anyone know where I might find some help? (is this the right place?)
<Kangarooo> u wanted 2 partitions or full partition with xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> wubi installs can easily be upset unfortunately
<monskee> yeah they're like a crying child
<monskee> urm
<monskee> just trying xubuntu out
<monskee> for my uncle
<monskee> so have installed xubuntu on windows
<monskee> urm dual partition is that?
<monskee> stupid windows
<Kangarooo> better download 9.04 beta http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/9.04/beta/ and rip to disk in CD-RW so later u can use it again i want to try other distros :)
<Kangarooo> i installed dual boot but not using window anymore so soon ill make full install
<monskee> grrr no cd writing here i'm afraid - it's the philippines
<Kangarooo> ouh and i recoomend using EXT4  its faster :) on install step take manual and make one table / all but leave amount same as ram and make it as swap-
<Kangarooo> ? you can write as many xubuntu and other linux as much as u want its free
<Kangarooo> in philipines there are no Cd recorders or linux is forbiden? philipines like state in usa?
<monskee> lol no it's not forbidden - just i'm on holiday and they haven't got a cd-writer connected to the internet for miles :)
<monskee> it's a country
<Kangarooo> wow its near china.. hey cool :)
<Kangarooo> im in Latvia :)
<monskee> :)
<monskee> i'm from england
<monskee> (you'll know where THAT is :)
<Kangarooo> so u can go to internet cafe and download and write
<Kangarooo> yes :)
<monskee> don't have the caaaash
<monskee> or the tiiiiime
<monskee> is it a complicated problem?
<monskee> that i need to get a live cd for?
<monskee> (cos then he'll just have to stick with stupid slow xp
<monskee> )
<monskee> if i type 'exit' in the boot shell wotzit then i get through to xubuntu...
<Kangarooo> its really big price in philipines? i should check it out first on pictures... well but if installation pc dont have internet you wont have updates so better stable version 8.10
<monskee> but i think no sound
<monskee> it does!
<monskee> i'm on installation pc now!
<monskee> this is 8.10
<Kangarooo> if its new computer and it allows install from usb make usb installation check !google:usb xubuntu bootable. how u like in philipines?
<monskee> tried that 1st
<monskee> can't boot
<monskee> from usb
<monskee> love it
<monskee> it's really hot
<monskee> andi got a basketball kit made for me!
<Kangarooo> meet neighbors make marketing about xubuntu - fast & free and rip cd there ;)
<Kangarooo> monskee: there is ubuntu LoCo team there also check #ubuntu-ph  and
<Kangarooo> monskee: there in PH are internetcafes with ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=572112
<monskee> oh cool
<Kangarooo> go to /j #ubuntu-ph
<monskee> thx
<kromar> how can i take a screenshot?
<indo_slo> accessories > screenshot? 9.04
<indo_slo> kromar: prnt scrn key
<kromar> when i use the key i cant paste it in gimp...
<kromar> so i assume it doesent take one
<monskee_> my filemanager in xubuntu has crashed (not responding) how do i force close it?
<MTec007> can i bind the windows key on my keyboard to the applications menu?
<MTec007> like windows does?
<lukinfore> MTec007, command is xfce4-popup-menu
<MTec007> lukinfore, i can set the shortcut and it is set as Super+Super_L but it wont work when i go to use it.
<lukinfore> MTec007, Super+Super_L? I belive, on standard keyboards, there is separate Menu key, first after right super, on mine. But however maybe mentioned keystroke had been already binded for something?
<lukinfore> and it captured before use for menu popup
<lukinfore> or, what version do xfce do you have?
<lukinfore> is that command works just from terminal?
<lukinfore> *of xfce
<MTec007_> lukinfore, is there any way to tell if or what binded the keystroke and how i can unset it possibly?
<lukinfore> MTec007_, not sure
<MTec007_> i dont think i have a right super, im on a laptop but i do have the infamous 'right click menu' key
<lukinfore> one that comes to mind what could capture key before xfce is compiz
<MTec007_> maybe with more searching ill find an answer
<lukinfore> maybe xev, could tell you smth useful
<lukinfore> or not
<lukinfore> so you have xfce4-popup-menu working from terminal?
<MTec007_> yes
<lukinfore> but other keybinding work?
<MTec007_> control esc, the default
<MTec007_> didnt test others
<MTec007_> can i post the xev here? or maybe in a pmsg?
<lukinfore> well, i'm not skilled enough to grab info from
<MTec007_> ok
<MTec007_> by the looks of the ctl+esc compared to the super+super_l nothing is grabbing it away from the command
<MTec007_> oh and compiz is not installed, fyi
<MTec007_> not exactly sure what that is though
<MTec007_> found answer, bug 249945 in launchpad  fixed in latest relase of Jaunty Jackalope (posted 2-14) simple fix is to edit ./config/xfce4/shortcuts/shortcut.xml and change Super+Super_L to Super_L
<MTec007_> works great now
<BigMoopies> Would there be anything wrong with running apt-get update , in roots crontab ?
<pieter_> do ati drivers on xubuntu work?
<Puppet_Master> Hello
<Puppet_Master> I've juste updated my xubuntu and the sound stop working
<Puppet_Master> because of this :
<Puppet_Master> [  176.232806] snd_hda_intel: Unknown symbol snd_pcm_lib_malloc_pages
<Puppet_Master> and a lot of messages like this
<Puppet_Master> somebody have an idea ?
<remink> yo' !
<SiDi> Puppet_Master, try #ubuntu if noone answers here ;) It's still morning :P
<Puppet_Master> SiDi, ok thx
<tingle> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<indo> is there a way quick way to configure my touchpad?
<fortunev> Idea. Would it bee a good thing to include Fluxbox as a secondary WM for xubuntu?
<cody-somerville> No
<cody-somerville> There is Fluxbuntu for that
<genady12_> hey, someone knows a good way to see samba shares?
<Slonkie> Anyone know of an Application which makes me capable of syncing my PDA (windows 5 mobile edition) with an calender on my xubuntu PC?
<charlie-tca> Slonkie: have you looked at "multisync"
<Slonkie> Nope, but i'll see if it works, thanks.
<charlie-tca> There is also "gnome-pilot" for Palm
<Slonkie> Well mines a HP iPAQ, but thanks ;).
<charlie-tca> multisync might work, then. It handles several different brands
<edoceo> I just upgraded from Hardy to INtrepid and now my WiFi don't go :(  I can see 'wifi0' in the output of ifconfig but in xfce there is no network control indicator
<cody-somerville> There is no network-manager applet?
<LiquidRain> Hello.  Are keyboard repeat rate settings broken in Xubuntu 9.04 beta? (fully updated) I am trying to change them to no effect and I can't find any bugs about it on Launchpad.
<ricochet> hey guys i have a dell mini 9 and a Kodak Zi6, when i take 720p @ 60fps and pop the SD into the mini, when i try to play the videos its extremely choppy and the video often stops while the audio continues
<ricochet> i am running jaunty
<LiquidRain> ricochet: a mini 9 is likely not powerful enough to play 720p playback
<ricochet> ahh really? so its just the hardware?
<LiquidRain> Yep.  Oh man at 60fps?
<LiquidRain> Yeah you DEFINITELY need more hardware to play that back.
<ricochet> hahaha damn.
<LiquidRain> You'll need a reasonably powerful laptop/desktop, at least a 2GHz Core 2 Duo/Athlon X2 I'd say
<LiquidRain> the Mini 9 has a really weak little Intel Atom chip.  no way it'd keep up.
<ricochet> Kodak Zi6! damn it to hell.
<ricochet> so wait, why can the Zi6 play it back?
<ricochet> well
<ricochet> nevermind that was a dumb question
<LiquidRain> it has dedicated MPEG chips
<ricochet> yeah, i realized that after i said it
<ricochet> < doesnt think before he speaks
<LiquidRain> are you running Xubuntu Jaunty?
<ricochet> yep
<LiquidRain> Can you check something for me?
<ricochet> yep
<LiquidRain> Go into the XFCE Keyboard settings and change your delay/repeat rate and test it
<ricochet> is it going to mess up my computer?
<LiquidRain> They don't change for me, it just uses whatever the system default is.
<LiquidRain> nope, just remember what the repeat/delay values are if you want to reset it :)
<ricochet> repeat delay: 500
<ricochet> repeat speed: 20
<LiquidRain> if you shorten it, and test it using the test box, does it change anything?
<LiquidRain> or does it stay the same?
<LiquidRain> if I change the settings on mine, the behaviour does not change at all.  changing the settings won't work and I might have to file a bug on it.
<ricochet> i am not sure what its supposed to change
<ricochet> it doesnt look much different
<LiquidRain> hold down a key on your keyboard
<LiquidRain> "Delay" changes the amount of time till the key starts repeating
<LiquidRain> and "Rate" changes how fast the key repeats
<LiquidRain> if nothing is changing when you move the sliders than this is indeed a bug
<ricochet> ok the repeat speed works
<ricochet> i dont think the repeat delay does
<LiquidRain> hmm
<LiquidRain> yup, that's the bug alright...
<ricochet> am i going to have to reinstall everything when the final release comes?
<LiquidRain> my experience has been "no"
<LiquidRain> you'll just see a lot less updates to packages all of a sudden :)
<ricochet> haha yeah it works for now
<ricochet> i am leaving the country in a few weeks
<acmeinc> The updates that were sent out to my Xubuntu (jaunty) last night, turned my Xubuntu machine into a Gnome DM...has this been a popular topic today?
<LiquidRain> acmeinc: couldn't tell you, just got in. I am fully updated and did not have any issues though.
<ricochet> haha i havent done the updates yet
<acmeinc> i posted to the forum...there is a screen shot there...would you like the link?
<LiquidRain> acmeinc: I don't think I'd be capable of helping, I'm just a regular user here. :)
<LiquidRain> but sure, link away
<LiquidRain> and I just doublechecked, I'm fully updated and no problems.
<charlie-tca> acmeinc: you mean Xfce went away and gnome was installed instead?
<charlie-tca> Might log out and select Xfce session from the login options
<acmeinc> odd...Charlie:  no i normally run xubuntu, and last nite there was an update available, i installed, and restarted (it asked me to restart), when my machine came back up, it was Gnome, rather than xfce, and there were some errors
<charlie-tca> I haven't seen that. and I am fully up to date
<genii> Might be some dep quirk since both use gdm
<charlie-tca> Did you have only xubuntu on there?
<acmeinc> yep
<acmeinc> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1127373
<charlie-tca> The only thing in that image is the gnome error message?
<LiquidRain> if someone else can confirm that changing the keyboard repeat delay doesn't work in Xubuntu, I'll go ahead and file a bug.
<charlie-tca> Since Xubuntu uses xfce fast user switcher, that is probably a good question it asked
<acmeinc> i know...after a few restarts..i decided to click "delete"...i restarted once more, and no dice
<charlie-tca> did you select "xfce session"?
<acmeinc> no login window...let me try....
<charlie-tca> You should get a gdm login window. Are you auto-logging in to the desktop, then?
<acmeinc> Ok. charlie, I'm now in xfce, however my settings are all wrong, and nothing looks how it used to....furthermore, i noticed in the session drop down a selction of xclient script...i bet the update messed with my xclient script, as that seemed to be the default setting
<charlie-tca> hmmm, wonder how long you haven't been booting into xfce?
<acmeinc> i reboot every day...so it was definately the update that changed something
<acmeinc> ...either way i have to go to work
<charlie-tca> good luck
<acmeinc> i ahve a hot swap drive which will p0ut me back to my old settings
<acmeinc> thx for the help
<charlie-tca> you are welcome
<LiquidRain> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-settings/+bug/362455
<LiquidRain> if someone would be so kind as to confirm/not confirm the bug in comments I'd appreciate it
<charlie-tca> let me see, my fresh install just finished
<LiquidRain> thanks
<charlie-tca> repeat speed changes; delay does not seem too
<LiquidRain> Yep, that's the bug alright.  So I'm not going crazy, great. :)
<charlie-tca> not only that but also reported to xfce.bugzilla.org
<LiquidRain> ohh yeah I see that
<LiquidRain> looks like someone just made a type in the code and XFCE hasn't fixed it
<charlie-tca> I'm going to add to that report and link it to launchpad
<charlie-tca> okay, done
<LiquidRain> thanks!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<knome> charlie-tca, you too.
<charlie-tca> what, me too?
<knome> charlie-tca, you are welcome here as well.
 * charlie-tca did not
<knome> charlie-tca, just ping me a few days before coming, i'll prepare a meal for you
<charlie-tca> okay, great!
<charlie-tca> thanks
<cjones> where can i find a good guide on installing software from source
<knome> !build | cjones
<ubottu> cjones: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<cjones> knomw thanks
<SiDi> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<charlie-tca> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<Slonkie> lol
 * genii decides to have one
<knome> one cookie or one coffee?
<Slonkie> or both
<roadrunner1> is there a way to make a message box popup in GUI from the command-line?
<SiDi> !coffee
<ubottu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering hot water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<charlie-tca> It is called zenity
<charlie-tca> !zenity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zenity
<charlie-tca> !info zenity
<ubottu> zenity (source: zenity): Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.0-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 1840 kB, installed size 4924 kB
<SiDi> roadrunner1, notify-send can send notifications, and with notify-osd if you set timeout to 0 it'll display a popup instead
<roadrunner1> cool
<charlie-tca> or just use zenity
<LiquidRain> Does anyone else use Quod Libet?  It does not seem to save its minimized window state when closed and re-opened. (a regression)  Is this QL's fault or XFCE's?
<LiquidRain> then again it might be the Tray Icon plugin not working correctly
<LiquidRain> yeah that appears to be it.
<SiDi> !kitten
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kitten
<SiDi> pff
<knome> Kitten is a traditional knomish meal. It is best served hot in a chilisauce.
<charlie-tca> lol
<charlie-tca> and I thought it was the flat thing left when the truck pulled out
<roadrunner1> zenity worked great
<slow-motion> hi
<charlie-tca> Hello, slow-motion
<knome> sl
<knome> ow
<knome> mo
<knome> ti
<slow-motion> hi charlie-tca
<knome> on
<knome> ;)
<slow-motion> hi knome
<knome> o/
<melkart> i cant install xubuntu rc in a virtualbox, using the "install xubuntu" option right away from the boot. it gets stuck at 86%
<charlie-tca> alternate or desktop cd?
<melkart> desktop cd
<charlie-tca> give it enough memory?
<charlie-tca> might be just working too, in the background. try rt-ctrl + F4 to see tty4 in vbox, it should tell you if it is stuck or doing things.
<charlie-tca> It gives the time in the left column, which should be close to the actual minutes, at least.
<melkart> thx, havent tried that yet
<melkart> damn, turned that machine off :(
<charlie-tca> Huh?
<charlie-tca> right-ctrl+F4?
<melkart> well... i mean, now i'll have to go through the whole installation again in order to be able to check what is written in the tty4
<slow-motion> n8
<charlie-tca> right-ctrl should be your host key, it replaces ctrl+alt in vbox
<melkart> hm... the screenblanker switches on at about that time, when installation is 86% through
<charlie-tca> which cd, 64 or 38?
<charlie-tca> 386?
<melkart> (i am installing ubuntu in a vbox right now, and this just happened)
<melkart> 386
<charlie-tca> I will run here and see. Xubuntu or ubuntu?
<LiquidRain> What host and vbox version?
<charlie-tca> I never had screensaver kick in, I usually move the mouse every couple minutes to keep it from happening
<melkart> well, it got stuck with xubuntu. with ubuntu i tried out some daily builds and it always worked... and now it's 90% through and still works so i guess that with ubuntu it works fine
<melkart> vbox 2.20 directly from sun
<melkart> alsa sound driver. 512 MB main memory, 12 MB graphics memory, no 3d acceleration
<melkart> host: debian lenny
<charlie-tca> I use the same things, with 3d, host: Jaunty
<melkart> german/deutsch localisation. and i chose "xubuntu installieren" directly from boot. and chose "use whole hard disk (automatic)"
<charlie-tca> Yeah, I give them 10GB hard drives
<charlie-tca> I have not had it lock up yet
<melkart> i see. i gave it 8 GB hard disk... with dynamic enlargement (or how it is called). not fixed size
<charlie-tca> Well, the day I start 6 installations at once, it did.
<charlie-tca> right, no point in a fixed size. It just takes away real drive space
<charlie-tca> But I ran all my testing on a hardware system yesterday. I'll try it in VBox
<charlie-tca> Yay! release candidate is here...
<melkart> tried again... now it looks as if the error does not happen again... sorry for the false alarm
<charlie-tca> No problem. I have it running myself, but the screensaver has not kicked in, at 82% now
<charlie-tca> I'll play with it a little, maybe turn the time down, see if the screensaver is locking it up.
<charlie-tca> I'm at 83%, downloading language packs, with 7 minutes remaining for the download. That might be what it was.
<charlie-tca> Maybe it lost the connection, and that locked it up?
<melkart> yes, maybe
<charlie-tca> Thanks for letting us know. It is something to watch for
<melkart> are you a xubuntu developer?
<charlie-tca> No, just the QA and testing
<charlie-tca> lead
<melkart> i see. thank you for your efforts
<charlie-tca> you're welcome. I hate things going wrong when I think they shouldn't.
<ricochet> i have a question for everyone.. i have a dell mini 9 with xubuntu jaunty on it.. and i dont think the wired network coonnection works.. the wireless works perfectly
<ricochet> any ideas?
<Kangarooo> i shared a foder in xubuntu and cant copy file from other pc to that folder thrue network ...
<davidx> hello folks..just installed xubuntu on my rig and was wondering if i could network with my Mac?
<davidx> i remember when i used regular Ubuntu, i was able to di it(although it was a pin)
<davidx> anyone?
<charlie-tca> Kangarooo: what kind of network connection?
#xubuntu 2009-04-17
<BigMoopies> Is it possible to make orange , or the clock to display the day? (Monday, Tuesday, etc)
<knome> orage you mean
<knome> BigMoopies, right click -> properties: %A to any line you want
<knome> BigMoopies, you can also use %a to get Mon, Tue etc.
<BigMoopies> knome, in orange preferences ?
<knome> BigMoopies, no, right click the clock on the panel
<BigMoopies> OK.  I only see Apperance , Digital, Show frame, clock options: 24 hour, show am/pm , display seconds
<knome> BigMoopies, which xubuntu version?
<BigMoopies> Hardy
<knome> right...
<knome> i'm not sure if it can do it then
<BigMoopies> OK.  I'll upgrade to Jaunty if it doesn't screw around with my NIC like Intrepid did
<knome> BigMoopies, oh, wait!
<knome> BigMoopies, i think you have the other clock appelt
<knome> BigMoopies, right click, add new items and add orage clock
<BigMoopies> OK, then I can just get rid of the standard clock ?
<knome> sure
<knome> right click and remove
<BigMoopies> ok that works
<knome> good to hear
<knome> and good night
<BigMoopies> I told it to set time to central time
<knome> yeah?
<BigMoopies> How do I make it update to that ? or did it once I clicked OK ?
<BigMoopies> "/usr/share/zoneinfo/US/Central"
<knome> hmh, not sure
<knome> charlie-tca, ^ ?
<knome> have to go to bed now
<BigMoopies> ok ll
<BigMoopies> lol*
<knome> i hope somebody will help you soonish
<knome> charlie-tca should be here in a minute :P
<knome> ->
<BigMoopies> Is he your low wage worker? :o
<BigMoopies> j/k
<cody-somerville> charlie-tca is the Xubuntu Quality Assurance Lead
<BigMoopies> Hm.  Quality Assurance Lead?
<cody-somerville> Indeed
<BigMoopies> What's that? Sounds like something to do with a call center or tech support
<J_Litewski> HA!
<J_Litewski> there we go
<J_Litewski> ndiswrapper isn't all that hard to use
<J_Litewski> ok, i got a netgear WG111v2 USB dongle, and I can't get it to work
<J_Litewski> I already tried the netgear .inf files and the realtek .inf files in ndiswrapper 1.9, nether activate the dongle
<J_Litewski> ndis wrapper states that it's there
<J_Litewski> aparently, it's working
<J_Litewski> nevermind on that question then
<DiecastMessiah> Hailz all
<DiecastMessiah> I have a bitch of a time with xfce panel ... all was working but it closed while trying to move my trash bin.... I can get it open when i use the termal and then get to setting and all works.. but as soon as I close the terminal window the panel closes again
<DiecastMessiah> is there a setting file i could delete and reboot to reset it?
<DiecastMessiah> wow the whole room dead?
<pleia2> DiecastMessiah: try launching it from the alt f2 launcher rather than the terminal
<DiecastMessiah> ohh thanks... way didn't think of that lol
<pleia2> :)
<DiecastMessiah> SWEET
<DiecastMessiah> worked... going to restart and see if it stays
<rixv> hello, I'm a newbie, can anyone pls help me setup my modem on a IBM Thinkpad iSeries 1200?
<zerothis> Anybody know how to get a Lexmark X4530m working with Linux (scan and print, usb or wireless)?
<iox> hey everyone! :)
<marcPV> good morning
<marcPV> anyone know how to install a truetype font on xubuntu?
<marcPV> anyone alive here?
<forces> marcPV, install packages xubuntu-restricted-extras
<marcPV> sorry im really new to linux so you have to be more explicit, please
<forces> marcPV, open a terminal
<forces> then write this
<forces> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<marcPV> ok wait a min
<marcPV> anyway i already have the font i want to install
<marcPV> its intalling right now, then what?
<marcPV> ok i already installed the xubuntu-restricted-extras, now what i have to do with the font i want to install?
<marcPV> please, anyone?
<_Pete_> I'm sure anyone will respond when have time/knowledge
<_Pete_> before that just wait
<marcPV> i guess, sorry... it seems that forces is busy
<forces> :O
<forces> marcPV, you already have installed ms-fonts
<forces> just use it
<SliMM> I have a problem with font dpi in xubuntu
<SliMM> most of my fonts are all of a sudden larger
<marcPV> thanks anyway but my question is about how to install concrete truetype font
<marcPV> i have the ttf file and i want to use it
<forces> marcPV, you can install it from repositories
<forces> you dont need a file
<forces> SliMM, edit your xorg.conf
<forces> !xorg | SliMM
<ubottu> SliMM: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<marcPV> the thing is i have to make a document with that ttf file they send to me
<marcPV> sorry i am totally rookie, how may i use repositories to install it?
<SliMM> forces: I have restarted X
<SliMM> no result
<forces> SliMM, not restart
<forces> edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SliMM> well, there's nothing to edit there
<SliMM> my resolution is correct
<SliMM> the font size is wrong
<SliMM> and this is a problem I have encountered only in xubuntu
<SliMM> could it be bacause of the ubuntu updates?
<forces> you can edit your font size in xorg.conf
<forces> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<forces> "Set Correct Font Size"
<marcPV> ok i found the way to install fonts on xubuntu from TTF files: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=797173
<marcPV> thanks anyway
<marcPV> now... how can i remove xubuntu-restricted-extras?
<marcPV> (just kidding)
<forces> u.u
<marcPV> see u
<zeltak> hi guys..just installed mythbuntu (with xubuntu desktop). its missing language support anyone care to guide me on how to add it?
<SiDi> zeltak, hello
<zeltak> hi
<SiDi> Go to apps -> system -> Language support
<SiDi> It should normally notice that you're missing some language packages and offer you to download and install them.
<zeltak> hmm i dont have these menus
<zeltak> i have an application menu>system but now language menu
<zeltak> *no
<SiDi> open a console and launch "gnome-language-selector"
<SiDi> it should be there, at least in 8.04/8.10 (probably in other versions too)
<zeltak> not installed.. i guess ill install these packages
<zeltak> what i want is to keep english as the main lang. but have other languages support
<SiDi> this app will check for missing language packages
<gorgut> hey guys. I'm forwarding an X session via ssh. I am running a program on another computer and I needed to reboot this one, so I ctrl+Z'ed and put the forwarded window in the background with the "bg" command. Now that I rebooted, is there a way to pull that window back up over a new ssh session?
<_Pete_> I think not without starting the app again over new ssh session
<gorgut> hrm. well, the app was working when i backgrounded it
<gorgut> it was encoding a DVD, actually
<_Pete_> I guess when the forwarded X11 app loses the ssh connection
<_Pete_> it will terminate
<gorgut> hrm. i see...
<gorgut> is there a way to just "detatch" the window (kinda like you can do with the "screen" command) for GUI windows?
<_Pete_> not any of I know
<_Pete_> better use freenx for those
<gorgut> well, I'm not wanting to maintain the ssh connection the entire time
<_Pete_> freenx is perfect then
<_Pete_> you cat detach session and reconnect later
<gorgut> interesting...
<gorgut> ok. i'll read up on that. Thanks
<_Pete_> like screen but for whole desktop session
<jinggoy> hi
<jinggoy> guys, is there any way i can determine the computers w/c are connected on me?
<ablomen> jinggoy, connected how?
<jinggoy> my downloads are getting slower, i'm thinking of other units w/c are connecting on me..
<kromar> how can i change the size of my partitions and create a new one?
<Raggs> kromar, with parted
<Raggs> gparted actually is easy
<kromar> it only finds qtparted in the add/remove app
<kromar> does that work also?
<Raggs> yes
<Raggs> but back up stuff before you do anything
<kromar> there is also a gnome partition editor and KVPM, which one would you recommend?
<Raggs> gnome partition editor i believe is GParted
<Raggs> just checked, it is, do you have a live CD with gparted on it?
<kromar> why would i need a cd with it?
<Raggs> because you cant edit a partition that is in use
<Raggs> i think xubuntu has gparted
<Raggs> not totally sure though
<Raggs> kromar, what do you need the new partition for/
<kromar> well i installed new hardware and windofs doesnt start anymore, so i need a new one to install a new version...
<Raggs> windows wont start?
<kromar> nope blue screen ftw...
<kromar> well i changed the mainboard, cpu, gpu.. so might be a problem for it
<Raggs> no doubt, can you access your windows partition from linux?
<kromar> yes
<Raggs> anything there you need to save?
<kromar> you think it would be easier to backup the things i need and format the disk?^
<Raggs> kromar, it is hard to say without knowing what is on the disk
<kromar> well there are a lot of programms and settings for everything, but i think i have to format it anyway, so no need for an other partition..
<Raggs> you will hoever need to reinstall a boot loader
<kromar> oh man thats gona be a pain to reinstall:/
<kromar> is there a way to directly delete files without moving them to the trash?
<_Pete_> press shift while selecting delete from meny
<_Pete_> or use commandline :)
<knome> or shift+delete
<basajaun> hi I have two versions of xubuntu installed on two hard drives  of the same computer in order to access some files on one of the drives I have made changes to permissions which means that when I log onto the other drive/version my permissions are messed up is there a way to change that ?
<basajaun> have problems with change made to permissions on a hard drive containing another version of ubuntu
<genady12> how do I connect to ppp with xubuntu? I added connection in networkmanager whats now?
<Skizoboy> hey there
<Skizoboy> anybody here?
<_Pete_> no
<SiDi> no
<SiDi> We're all away, sorry
<SiDi> (feel free to ask a question, Skizoboy, if anybod knows the answer they'll tell you)
<Skizoboy> well
<Skizoboy> I have a Xubuntu box I used to use as a NAS
<Skizoboy> I only have Macs on this network
<Skizoboy> and the Xubuntu box was running 8.04.1
<Skizoboy> last week I installed 9.04
<Skizoboy> and it works great
<Skizoboy> but I cant get Netatak to work
<Skizoboy> Netatalk*
<Skizoboy> I need to know if the new version included in Xubuntu supports encryption
<Skizoboy> (Excuse my English BTW, I'm French :)
<knome> Skizoboy, 'apt-cache policy netatalk' to get the version number
<knome> Skizoboy, i don't know the app so i can't help you more. the version should be at least the same that is in intrepid
<Skizoboy> 2.0.4 beta 2
<Skizoboy> well it was 2.03 before
<Skizoboy> and I remember I had to tweak it
<knome> Skizoboy, so maybe you need to tweak this new version also, if you didn't do an upgrade
<Skizoboy> now the tutorial I had used to add SSL support doesn't work anymore
<knome> Skizoboy, try on web.archive.org
<knome> Skizoboy, or google cache
<Skizoboy> I still have the instructions
<knome> right
<knome> i have to go now
<Skizoboy> but it seems impossible to add SSL to this new version
<knome> i will be back later, if you still need help
<Skizoboy> ok, thx :)
<knome> Skizoboy, you can also try #ubuntu, because this is not xubuntu-sepcific
<knome> *specific
<Skizoboy> k, thx :)
<basajaun> Have a problem with changes permissions
<ecceberlin> how can I make xubuntu/xfce remember the desired screen resolution?
<ecceberlin> it is reset on each reboot
<Ruadh> Hi, all
<Besogon> ecceberlin, I find out you problem!!!!
<Besogon> ecceberlin, decision: change file ~/.config/monitors.xml
<Besogon> Without thanks... Nice
<Besogon> Ruadh, hi man
<dean> hi guys, having a bit of trouble. trying to run xubuntu 9.04 as a little headless home server, but as soon as i detach the monitor cable it goes into "low graphics mode" on bootup and fails to reach desktop. any ideas?
<cody-somerville> dean, Disable X from starting at boot
<dean> yeh i tried that, but when i enter startx it launches a different, I believe standard non-ubuntu branded desktop
<dean> does that make sense?
<dean> I wouldnt worry about it being different but then it ties up my session on ssh and doesnt launch my autostart scripts i setup under the standard default xfce desktop (the xubuntu altered/branded one)
<cody-somerville> you can do /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Besogon> dean, Why do you do detach? Change your xorg.conf May be section "Monitor" has failed
<cody-somerville> I'm pretty sure he doesn't want to modify xorg.conf
<ecceberlin> Besogon, thanks, I was away for a while
<ecceberlin> however,  ~/.config/monitors.xml does not exist
<Besogon> cody-somerville, may be
<ecceberlin> and there are correct settings in ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml
<ecceberlin> but they are ignored
<Besogon> ecceberlin, I havent that file. ( xfce 4.4.2 was installed after ubuntu gnome).
<Besogon> ecceberlin, Doesn't work ~/.config/monitors.xml?
<alok_> hello is anyone here
<Besogon> hello
<alok_> Can anyone help me?
<alok_> i am unable to create launchers
<Besogon> What do you mean with word launchers (rockets) ))
<alok_> oh iam sorry
<alok_> i meant a shortcut
<alok_> "launcher"
<alok_> when i right click on the desktop and select "create launcher"
<zoredache> can you be more specific?
<alok_> a dialog box pops up
<alok_> when i type a name for the launcher
<alok_> the app just crashes
<alok_> eventually i have to use "ln -s" but that's frustrating
<zoredache> have you tried creating a different name?
<zoredache> perhaps something simple like blah, foo, bar, or test?
<alok_> Sir i cant even type a single letter
<alok_> as i write anything in the "name" text box
<alok_> the application crashes
<alok_> and apport starts
<dean> @ cody, if restarting gdm daemon works that would be ace! I can then simply setup init.d scripts for rtorrent and sabnbd and be doen with! thus saving on X running 24/7 for no reason
<basajaun> changed permission on second hard drive which also contains aversion of xubuntu and  when I log using that version permissions are of course messed up any solution?
<alok_> Is this ia a bug in xfce 4.6?
<zoredache> I don't know, I haven't upgraded yet
<bigzed> alok_, it works fine with my xfce 4.6
<alok_> "exo-desktop-item-edit crashed with SIGSEGV in strstr()"
<Besogon> "ln -s" must work whether or no.
<alok_> sir this is what apport reports
<alok_> " ln-s" works perfectly
<alok_> and it lists "nvidia kernel module" as the culprit
<alok_> anything to do with graphics driver?
<bigzed> maybe, it works fine with an intel integrated chipset... maybe nvidia causes the crash
<Besogon> alok_, hardly. I think if you have problem with video-driver you have trobble in almost all applications. II suggest to find out package for it and reinstall. Sorry I cant help you more.
<alok_> just one more thing sir
<alok_> i had installed the 173 series nvidia driver
<alok_> do you think upgrading to the 180 series will help?
<Besogon> alok_, I think no. But I have installed 180.44 series driver on my computer. (it seems work fine for me)
<alok_> oh its a known problem
<alok_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/exo/+bug/288057
<alok_> guess i will have to use thunar
<Besogon> alok_, Are you from the German? )))
<alok_> no
<alok_> i use english india as the default language
<alok_> Yes that is very starnge
<alok_> it is listed that that bug affects only the german language
<alok_> Thanks for the help sirs
<alok_> when i create the desktop link from thunar it works
<alok_> but now i get an arrow beneath the shortcut icon just like in windows
<alok_> how i can remove that arrow?
<Besogon> alok_, You are from India. I havent that. May be it only in xfce 4.6 you have. I not so experienced user. Sorry
<ecceberlin> alok, a more elegant solution would be to write a .desktop file yourself
<ecceberlin> you can look at examples in /usr/share/applications
<ecceberlin> just create such a file in ~/Desktop
<alok_> Thanks ecceberlin
<alok_> let me give it a try
<ecceberlin> if the application you want to launch, is in /usr/share/applications, you just need to copy the file to ~/Desktop
<Ruadh> bbl
<alok_> yes thanks
<alok_> it surely works
<ecceberlin> great :)
<alok_> now that that problem is solved
<alok_> can someone tell me how can i get totem to work with oss 4.1
<orgthingy> hello, i seriously need help! whenever i play a video using vlc or mplayer, sometime during the video i get (any video btw..) at end of my ~/.xsession-errors file THIS http://pastebin.com/m77295d2a
<orgthingy> please help me, it's *really* pissing me off, 'cause it logs me out of xfce and doesnt let me continue watching my videos :(
<ron_o> you have a fatal error on your Xserver..
<ron_o> besides that, I don't know. :/
<orgthingy> ron_o: yes, i already know that :(
<orgthingy> solution anyone?
<ron_o> I was being a being sarcastic.
<ron_o> wicd-client.py
<ron_o> that's python there.
<ron_o> run your video in a terminal and maybe you can track down the error there.
<orgthingy> ron_o: it's not just wicd-client
<orgthingy> its many apps
<ron_o> pipe the output to a file.
<ron_o> but it's just the video no?
<orgthingy> what do you mean?
<ron_o> well if it's crashing your system, then you can run your video program in a terminal. That will give you feedback what's going on all the time. But if your system crashes, then what?
<ron_o> you can run a command and pipe it to any file with the >
<orgthingy> i know, ron_o
<ron_o> ok, sorry.
<ron_o> besides that I can't help you.
<orgthingy> i've ran wicd-client using GNU Screen
<orgthingy> but, ill see what will it "produce" when it crashes
<orgthingy> crashing time! *opens some vid*
<ron_o> anyway, do you have widgets running?
<ron_o> http://www.xfce.org/documentation/4.2/api/libxfcegui4/reference.html
<ron_o> libxfcegui4 Overview
<ron_o> libxfcegui4-WARNING **: ICE I/O Error
<orgthingy> yup, crashed
<ron_o> that *looks* like where the problem lies.
<orgthingy> ron_o: the pastebin text file showed more than one "app" crashes
<orgthingy> ron_o: wicd-client.py: Fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server :0.0.
<orgthingy> i got this
<ron_o> yah.. so sorry.
 * orgthingy cries
<orgthingy> ron_o: if you found *anything* regard this please send me a pm or tell me here
<ron_o> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-767958.html
<ron_o> orgthingy, could that be it?
<orgthingy> ron_o: ill read it
<ron_o> that's probably not it.
<ron_o> you have way too many errors.
<ron_o> not just a few.
<orgthingy> ron_o: but why does xfce log me out :(
<orgthingy> cant vlc/totem just crash alone :'(
<ron_o> yah, weird.
<ron_o> that means it's an OS problem.
<orgthingy> << X11 noob
<orgthingy> ron_o: no, DE problem
<orgthingy> ron_o: I had gnome before
<orgthingy> now dont anymore (only xfce)
<orgthingy> because of gnome broken deps in sid atm..etc
<orgthingy> but it never ever happened to me in gnome
<ron_o> for debugging try to use another window manager just to try to see where it's coming from.
<orgthingy> ron_o: same with OpenBox/LXDE for some reason
<orgthingy> but never on gnome..odd really
<ron_o> man..
<ron_o> so you installed Ubuntu with Gnome and then installed XFCE on top of it?
<orgthingy> ron_o: I've been using Linux for 11 years now and never got such a "weird" situation
<orgthingy> ron_o: yea, multiple-DE's
<ron_o> never seen it before either.
<ron_o> I had some problems with that so I know just use Xubuntu.
<ron_o> too many ubuntu apps want to start automaticlly.
<ron_o> I'm actually trying to figure out a probelm myself. I'm playing minesweeper and my mouse keeps going nuts when I play it. Only when I play that does it skip and hold and gyrate out of control.
<ron_o> and usually only when I go really fast.
<orgthingy> ron_o: i think it's dbus problems
<orgthingy> but how to solve it i dont know
<orgthingy> it's a shame that im a linux/unix consulter
<orgthingy> for servers though, and dont know how to solve my own problems
<ron_o> wow..
<ron_o> the desktop is indeed a different ballgame altogether though. don't feel so bad.
<ron_o> you shouldn't need X11 much.
 * SiDi_unchoked reading what's going on!
<orgthingy> linux user since 1998, consulter..simple problem i cannot solve :P ! i need to consult one
<orgthingy> oh wait, im the only linux consulter in the whole god damn country :P !
<orgthingy> all people here do windows support, which im happy off, since that helps me gain more money and customers :P
<SiDi_unchoked> orgthingy, i'll be blatently helpful : use totem :D
<orgthingy> SiDi_unchoked: this *is* totem
<orgthingy> and vlc :P
<SiDi_unchoked> yeh noticed rereading ur log
<SiDi_unchoked> actually you might want to try jaunty, it has a new xfce and x.org :P
<orgthingy> i will, probably
<SiDi_unchoked> I asked in #xfce btw, they might know better than us
<orgthingy> SiDi_unchoked: yea, appearntly no answer :(
<orgthingy> ron_o: wait, it has dependencies problems
<orgthingy> ill show you second
<orgthingy> SiDi_unchoked and ron_o : http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/7629/screenshoteqr.png
<orgthingy> the thing is, I can't re-install gnome for dep problems
<orgthingy> yet it causes problems..
<orgthingy> should i remove it?
<SiDi_unchoked> sudo apt-get reinstall ?
<orgthingy> SiDi_unchoked: cant
<SiDi_unchoked> You don't have any custom PPA?
<orgthingy> dep problems...(not ready to explain 'how' i got dep problems but i cant really fix it atm, probably in a week)
<orgthingy> SiDi_unchoked: I use debian unstable :P with ubuntu parts in it
<SiDi_unchoked> you installed xorg/xfce from a server install ?
<orgthingy> i call it orgbuntu sometimes, since it's a mixture
<SiDi_unchoked> i see.. :P
<orgthingy> SiDi_unchoked: xfce from repo
<orgthingy> anyhow, i guess i should remove that package
<orgthingy> it conflicts with other packages fhs!
<SiDi_unchoked> well, you must be missing some packages :P
<SiDi_unchoked> but we cant help you on orgbuntu :P
<orgthingy> w00t!
 * SiDi_unchoked goes back to his memory leaks in his BT client :( it's been stable for 2 hours :(
<orgthingy> X problems are X problems after all!
<orgthingy> SiDi_unchoked: memory leaks?
<SiDi_unchoked> but this X is far above my knowledge :P
<SiDi_unchoked> memory leaks, memory corruptions, various segfaults
<SiDi_unchoked> happiness
<orgthingy> I use KTorrent as a BT client
<orgthingy> wonderful even though it's QT
<SiDi_unchoked> supports DHT, stuff like that ? :P
<orgthingy> SiDi_unchoked: yes ;)
<SiDi_unchoked> (mine's here : https://bugs.launchpad.net/reztorrent it supports grabbing IPv4 IPs from TCP trackers, and answering to handshakes, and that's all :D)
<orgthingy> THE VIDEO PLAYED
<orgthingy> but then, i stopped the video, because of excitement
<orgthingy> clicked on roxterm
<orgthingy> then, it froze
<SiDi_unchoked> and your PC burnt ? :P
<orgthingy> logged me out of xfce..again
<orgthingy> dammit xD
<SiDi_unchoked> :d
<Slonkie> What's the default chmod permission on folders?
<zoredache> Slonkie: can you be more specific?
<Raggs> drwxr-xr-x
<zoredache> it depends a lot on the folder, and your umask
<Slonkie> well i by mistake set chmod -R 000 on a folder of mine in the believe it would promt me for an password when i wanted to enter it
<Slonkie> now i can't enter it at all
<SiDi_SIGABRT> Slonkie, 755
<Slonkie> Thanks, SiDi_SIGABRT :).
<zoredache> Slonkie: if you want security on a folder look at setting up things like truecrypt, dm-crypt, or so on
<SiDi_SIGABRT> i think he just wants to open his folder
<Slonkie> well no i wanted to make it password protected
<zoredache> SiDi_SIGABRT: which you helped him with...  I was trying to address the underlying issue
<SiDi_SIGABRT> anyways default chmod is 755 ^^
<SiDi_SIGABRT> zoredache, i see :p
<Slonkie> thought it maybe was possible like that, somebody said that in a forum i saw.
<SiDi_SIGABRT> Does anyone know about a simple and light library to handle HTTP requests, that is NOT libcurl ?
<zoredache> what is you problem with curl?  And what language do you want to use it in?  Pythong has httplib
<Slonkie> What is Xorg? It's using an impressive amount of CPU power
<zoredache> xorg is the base component for the gui...
<Slonkie> all right
<SiDi_SIGABRT> zoredache, my problem is that i dont understand how im meant to send a get request and get my answer with it
<Slonkie> thanks
<SiDi_SIGABRT> i'm using C, zoredache
<Slonkie> If i wanna remove an application i compiled myself, should i just delete the directory of the application?
<SiDi_SIGABRT> if you did a make install there should also be a make clean or make remove
<Slonkie> Thanks
<Slonkie> Is it anyhow possible to get an location for an icon i made for the Applications menu?
<Slonkie> I can't seem to find it :/
<cody-somerville> Slonkie, Its probably where you saved it ;p
<Slonkie> That's useful ;)
<cody-somerville> Slonkie, Try Applications > Accessories > Search for files
<cody-somerville> or catfish
<Slonkie> i tried it
<Slonkie> Chouldn't find it :/
<cody-somerville> Any idea what the filename is?
<Slonkie> well i searching for the few that came to mind i might have called it
<SiDi_SIGABRT> Slonkie,
<SiDi_SIGABRT> open inkscape
<SiDi_SIGABRT> and save an empty file
<SiDi_SIGABRT> and it'll tell you in which path you saved last time :P
<Slonkie> well.. it's not the last time i saved
<Slonkie> well you helped me back then SiDi_SIGABRT. what dir would you have me put down my file? :P
<SiDi_SIGABRT> No idea :P
<SiDi_SIGABRT> i'm harrassing a guy who annoyed a friend's friend yesterday
<SiDi_SIGABRT> on msn :O
<Slonkie> all right
<rafkid> evening
<rafkid> I have a windows workgroup with five pcs and one xubuntu pc - any god guides to joining the workgroup?
<rafkid> good evn
<zoredache> you don't really join a workgroup.  All you do is setup folder sharing and set whatever workgroup you like
<zoredache> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jmichaelx> i just upgraded to xubuntu jaunty, and have one gripe with the new xfce... so far, i have not been able to get the old functionality when right-clicking on the desktop... i want the applications menu ONLY, NOT the desktop menu, with a selection at the bottom for the apps menu. is there still a way to do this?
<rafkid> @zoredache many thanks for this - i shall have a read
<rafkid> @zoredache greif - well done - I looked but could not see.......................ty chum
<SiDi_unchocked> Does anyone remember the shortcut to add /remove virtual desktops ?
<Slonkie> Anyone any new ideas on how to remove an dead icon which you've got not idea where's stored? :)
<knome> Slonkie, search for it
<Slonkie> i did try searching for it a million times
<knome> Slonkie, it is something .desktop
<Slonkie> nothing apperas
<knome> Slonkie, with what did you search?
<knome> Slonkie, and what's the icon?
<Slonkie> it's an icon in Applications>Office
<Slonkie> which i created manually, now i can't find it, it's called "Maple 11" and i tried searching for it a million times
<Slonkie> and lots of other word containing "maple"
<knome> uhm, you created an icon manually and don't know where?
<Slonkie> i can't remember it
<SiDi_unchocked> .local/share/applications
<SiDi_unchocked> or /usr/share/applications
<SiDi_unchocked> or in .gnome / .kde but unlikely
<Slonkie> yes
<SiDi_unchocked> or locate .desktop
<Slonkie> now i remember.. it's .local
<Slonkie> :D Thanks SiDi_unchocked , your the best
<SiDi_unchocked> ty
<SiDi_unchocked> its because im unchocked
<SiDi_unchocked> but i'm also sigabrt'ed :(
#xubuntu 2009-04-18
<rocko> <Mjolnir> The only complicatiing factor is that the NSA was up there unspecified reasons (I suppose a radio telescope can read all sorts of interesting things off of other people's satellites)
<esp17> hi guys - any advice how to gain permission to access files and folders on a mounted mac hard drive from a ubuntu live CD session?
<rocko> e s p e r a n t o
<rocko> s a l u t o n
<J_Litewski> how would i check to see what kernel I'm using?
<xy|ox> J_Litewski, uname -a
<J_Litewski> ah, ty
<DemonicSins420> hi
<DemonicSins420> anyone here able to get call of duty 5 dedicated server running xubuntu?
<DemonicSins420> I am thinking of installing xubuntu for it but would like to get some feedback if anyone here have successfuly installed a dedicated server.
<J_Litewski> trying to set up aircrack-ng to see if i can't crack my own router
<DemonicSins420> use bt4 for that.
<DemonicSins420> I am thinking of installing xubuntu for it but would like to get some feedback if anyone here have successfuly installed a dedicated server.
<DemonicSins420> anyone here able to get call of duty 5 dedicated server running xubuntu?
<manpoole> will xubuntu work with 128mb ram?
<DemonicSins420> where is the help in this room?
<zerothis> How to I use a wireless print sever? I the server is detected by my card.
<n2diy> Folks, there are only 66 users here, and all of them are volunteers. You have a better chance of getting answers in #ubuntu.
<zerothis> DemonicSins420: this room require patience. Most people are either AFK or don't know. But sooner or later the right person will come and see. I find this channel more helpful than #ubuntu with its 1400+ simultaneous users. Yet another reason I prefer xbuntu instead of gnome
<n2diy> zerothis: I agree, and there are a lot of newbies helping newbies in #ubuntu, and that isn't a good mix.
<manpoole> help... xubuntu boots up with the live cd fine until x starts then black screen
<manpoole> with messed up xubuntu logos at top of the almost completely black screen
<n2diy> manpoole: what is the make and model of your graphics card?
<manpoole> let me see
<zerothis> n2diy: plus, you ask you question and it scrolls away as 100 lines of chat follow. 20 new people join, you ask again, someone complains you already asked (but I didn't ask the 20 new people nor the countless that were AFK when I hasked 100 lines ago)
<n2diy> zerothis: roger all that, and Xubuntu works well on old HW.
<zerothis> or cheap new hardware
<n2diy> zerothis: I collect most of my hardware off the curb.
<manpoole> n2diy i have no idea its old lol
<n2diy> zerothis: this box is a PII, and my backup box is a plain jane Pentium.
<zerothis> n2diy: same here. I resell them for $5 to $100 usually, and accept trade-ins.
<n2diy> zerothis: that is what I'm gearing up to do! Are you making any money yet?
<manpoole> n2diy i toook the card out and am trying the integrated one
<manpoole> it says nothing on the card except for made in mexico
<manpoole> buit i think it has 16 mb
<n2diy> manpoole: 10-4, there should be an FCC ID number on the card, you can google that to find out what it is.
<manpoole> sweet
<manpoole> yeah but the integrated booted
<manpoole> what does a fcc id look like?
<manpoole> sweet i found another video card in my dressor
<manpoole> and  lots more ram hope it fits
<zerothis> I have other income. I deal with people who've been bamboozled into believing they can't afford or are otherwise not able to use a computer. I make it clear that my products are limited and they won't with new off-the-shelf software (that's over priced, under featured, and flash-java-3D-bloated anyhow). But they do word processing, browse the net, load and edit photos from cameras, make mp3 from CDs, and some even play DVDs. M
<n2diy> manpoole: it should indicate it is an FCC ID number. Usually the are three letters, and then a bunch of numbers.
<manpoole> Dell NVidia TNT2 Pro graphics card with 16MB of SGRAM
<zerothis> and of course they will all play games, which is the only ligitimate use of a computer :)
<n2diy> zerothis: good for you. Building boxes from salvage here, have one ready to go in the "wild".
<zerothis> I have 'business associates' with the local fire clean-up crew and at city dump. Amazing that people through away perfectly good machines just because they caught fire, melted, were them doused or buried under trash, and the damaged 4GB memory is fused to the mother board with only 591.177 MB left usable. "Linux can work around little details like that", I tell them
<manpoole> n2diy 256 ram now and the live cd runs extremely slow....
<manpoole> will the hd install be that musch quicker?
<n2diy> manpoole: what's the cpu?
<manpoole> 1.5 ghz
<manpoole> Pentium III-933 CPU
<manpoole> actually the second ones right
<n2diy> manpoole: that should run ok, are you seeing any errors?
<manpoole> nope
<manpoole> i am running the integrated graphics
<manpoole> but that shouldnt be the problem
<manpoole> maybe my cdrom is just slow?
<n2diy> manpoole: yes, that could be. Do you know there are no standards on how to write to a CDROM? So burining and reading are a hit or miss operation.
<manpoole> the install gui cannot make it past timezones it so slow
<n2diy> you might have to let it cook?
<Golden_Babyking> hello?
<Golden_Babyking> i'm trying to install xubutu 8.04 and i need some help
<manpoole> where do i get the xubuntu alternate iso?
<Golden_Babyking> hmmm
<manpoole> n2diy do you think it will work better on the alternate cd?
<n2diy> manpoole:yes
<Golden_Babyking> i'm looking for a fast os, is xubuntu the right choice?
<Golden_Babyking> n2diy: i'm looking for a fast os, is xubuntu the right choice?
<n2diy> Colden_Baby, in the Ubuntu family, yes.
<Golden_Babyking> how about out of all the linux distros....?
<manpoole> oooh and my usb keyboard doesnt work in the bootlader menu do you think it will work on the alternate cd install?
<manpoole> how do i load the ndiswrapper in a fresh install of xubuntu?
<gabkdlly> manpoole: hi
<gabkdlly> manpoole: there is a GUI to help you do this, give me a second and I will try and find it for you
<gabkdlly> manpoole: it is called ndisgtk
<gabkdlly> manpoole: it is not installed by default, but I believe it ships on the CD
<gabkdlly> !synaptic | manpoole
<ubottu> manpoole: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<gabkdlly> manpoole: just in case you need help installing the package :)
<manpoole> cool
<manpoole> ohhh and its actually on xubuntu
<manpoole> but i figured it be the same
<manpoole> wait nm
<manpoole> oh and i did the alternative install
<manpoole> ndisgtk is not availible through synaptic
<manpoole> well at least on the alternative install without the internet
<manpoole> brb
<gabkdlly> manpoole: check if you have ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 on the CD
<gabkdlly> manpoole: it allows you to configure ndiswrapper on the command line, which I guess you won't mind since you did go with the alternative install :)
<manpoolee> i installed windows wifi driver using ndiswrapper
<manpoolee> it connects to a wifi network but the internet does not work
<Grrai> morning! Question: running Xubuntu 8.10 (dual boot with Win. Vista) on Acer Asp.7730G. Got wireless working with <modprobe acer-wmi> and <echo >1... >. Now, wireless LED works "most" of the time, at startup. But sometimes it doesn't, then pressing the wireless button starts it; and sometimes even that won't work. In that case I restart the computer until it does work. Not a tragic problem, but I don't understand why loading that modul
<Grrai> e is that random? Any ideas?
<knome> the only thing i can think of is that it is not shut down properly
<knome> and that's why it can't load properly
<knome> might also be something to do with the wireless button
<Grrai> so, to rule out not shutting down propperly, what can I do?
<knome> i'm not sure and i have to go
<knome> i hope somebody can help you
<Grrai> oks, byes!
<Grrai> :)
<knome> you can also try #ubuntu as this doesn't sound like a xubuntu-specific problem
<knome> good luck! ->
<knome> (or even #ubuntu-fi)
<Grrai> thanks
<Grrai> I am bad at describiing my problems in finnish :P
<Grrai> ( not native )
<aa7788> hi! I have error in CPU and M/B temp... What I can do? hddtemp works fine. http://pastebin.com/m51d3bddf (sorry my english is bad) :)
<BSE> hi guys and gals :)
<BSE> I have a little problem. I sometimes connect to university VPN, and as soon as I do it, all programs seem to use it for internet connection.
<BSE> How can I set it up, so just one specific soft use it? [rdesktop]
<smtx> hi
<rocko> goodbye smtx
<BSE> :o
<rocko> nice knowing you while you are now leaving smtx :(
<smtx> i have a little trouble getting the soundcard in my ibm t41 to work
<rocko> that does not sound good
<rocko> hahahhaa
<rocko> funny
<rocko> I made a funny
<smtx> well :) it worked until i installed fluxbox
<smtx> and started it
<rocko> I see
<rocko> maybe you need to reconfigure your sound
<smtx> lsmod lspci -nn and hwinfo --sound seem to show it right
<smtx> but the mixer under xfce does not show it anymore
<smtx> is there an easy way to reinstall that?
<BSE> mixer?
<BSE> probably via apt-get? I am new to the whole linux/xubuntu stuff
<smtx> :/
<smtx> still no success
<smtx> arg!
<smtx> multimedia + linux = nightmare
<cody-somerville> smtx, Whats your problem?
<smtx> my sound does not work anymore in my xubuntu
<smtx> but it worked after install
<smtx> i installed fluxbox and flashplayer since then it does not work
<smtx> its an ac97 from intel
<cody-somerville> smtx, You can't get any sound at all?
<smtx> also looked through it with lsmod lspci -nn and hwinfo --sound
<smtx> no sound at all yes
<cody-somerville> smtx, And you've verified that it isn't a hardware issue?
<smtx> aumix is on alsa-utils not maybe thats the prob?
<smtx> cody-somerville: no hardware issue
<smtx> it worked after install
<smtx> only after installing fluxbox it was broken
<smtx> maybe its also flashplayer
<cody-somerville> Does uninstalling those packages fix the issue?
<smtx> i allready uninstalled fluxbox
<smtx> did not fix it
<cody-somerville> and have you rebooted since installing/uninstalling?
<smtx> yeah of course
<etank> is there a way to make apps (terminal, orage, etc) from opening at login?
<etank> i want orage to be in the tray but not show a window on the desktop
<etank> really i only want the desktop to show at login with no windows at all
<cody-somerville> etank, Thats from your saved session
<cody-somerville> smtx, If you boot the live cd, does sound work?
<etank> cody-somerville: i have not left those apps running at a shutdown though
 * etank tests something. biaf
<smtx> yeah
<smtx> cody-somerville: i just reinstalled the multimedia stuff
<smtx> ill take a reboot and see if it works now
<smtx> brb
<etank> hmmm ... orage still shows on the desktop at login but terminal isn't
<etank> so that is a slight improvement
<etank> cody-somerville: does Xfce have compiz?
<etank> and is there a way to get the system bell to actually work?
 * cody-somerville has to take the dog out, brb
<remink> How to stop the windows regrouping in XFCE 4.4 ?
 * etank goes to a movie and will check back later
<cody-somerville> remink, Which regrouping?
<remink> cody-somerville: Mhmhm, sorry, it's on emesene finaly
<fortunev> what is the application to put the power management icon in my system tray
<cody-somerville> fortunev, You need to modify your power management configuration
<cody-somerville> Click Applications > Settings > Power Management
<fortunev> cody-somerville: I am using fluxbox, and dont see a power management on the menu
<cody-somerville> You'll want to visit #fluxbuntu then for support with fluxbox.
<fortunev> ok thanks
<cody-somerville> No problem
<kromar> hi
<kromar> i have a problem after reinstalling grub bootloader, when the login screen appears my keyboard and mouse stop responding. any idea what could be the problem
<kromar> ?
<cody-somerville> Is it possible that maybe something else has caused that?
<cody-somerville> and the reboot to test your reinstalled bootloader is the first opportunity you've had to see it?
<kromar> well i installed new hardware yesterday but had to return the mainboard so im on the old stuff again... you think that could cause the problem?
<kromar> so any idea how to get my keyboard/mouse input back?
<cody-somerville> kromar, Potentially
<cody-somerville> kromar, What exactly happens?
<kromar> well i start up and on the login screen i have no controll over my mouse and keyboard
<cody-somerville> Do you know what a VT is?
<kromar> no.. what is a vt?
<cody-somerville> kromar, It stands for virtual terminal
<cody-somerville> Can you try pressing CTRL+ALT+F1 when your problem happens
<cody-somerville> It should bring you to virtual terminal #1
<cody-somerville> What I'd like you to try is reconfiguring your xserver
<cody-somerville> Simply login and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", answer any questions it has to the best of your ability (feel free to ask for help), and then type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" to restart the login screen.
<kromar> well how can i log in if my keyboard does not respond?
<Ruadh> Hi all
<charlie-tca> kromar: did you try starting in recovery mode?
<charlie-tca> !hi | Ruadh
<ubottu> Ruadh: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<cody-somerville> kromar, Try and find out ;]
<cody-somerville> kromar, If it doesn't work, it indicates a different problem than what we're currently pursuing
<kromar> hmm seems that ctrl+alt+f1 works, why do the other keys not respond?
<cody-somerville> kromar, Probably because your xserver is misconfigured due to your hardware changes
<kromar> hm reconfigured, still not working:/
<kromar> and why does this also affect the mouse?
<cody-somerville> kromar, and you restarted gdm?
<kromar> whats gdm?
<cody-somerville> Did you do the  "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" ?
<kromar> no what does that do?
<kromar> done, no change
<cody-somerville> and did you do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<kromar> yes i did
<cody-somerville> kromar, try this: "sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade"
<kromar> 0 upgraded, 0 installed, 0 removed....
<kromar> still not working....
<kromar> dont know maybe i wait till my mainboard arrives and reinstall everything...
<cody-somerville> Can you upload /var/log/Xorg.0.log somewhere?
<SiDi> (me sometimes has GDM refusing to recognise his whole keyboard/touchpad till he unplugs the USB mouse / shuts down the bluetooth mouse)
<kromar> nope the computer is not on a network at the momen
<kromar> t
<cody-somerville> kromar, usb thumb drive might work if you have one
<kromar> what should that be?
<cody-somerville> You could transfer the file to a usb thumb drive and then upload from the computer you're using to speak with us
<kromar> i dont get it why it doesent recognize my input devices anymore, all i did is reinstalled the grub loader and it stoped working:/
<kromar> and that tut how to reinstall it could need some more details, its very vague..
<kromar> cody-somerville: i really have no idea how to do such a thing, im using this system for 2 weeks or so...
<Ruadh> bbl
<kromar> how do i access the terminal from the installation cd?
<kromar> ctrl+alt+f1?
<kromar> nope...
<charlie-tca> kromar: desktop/live cd should be Ctrl+alt+f2
<kromar> doesent work...
<charlie-tca> f2, f3, f4 has text on it, f5, f6 should work
<kromar> f5=accessibility, f6=other options
<kromar> please can someone tell me how to access the terminal from the isntallation cd?
<charlie-tca> I don't think you can access a TTY from the installation menu.
<charlie-tca> Since there are no terminals defined at that menu, there are none to access
<kromar> "All you need to do is access the terminal using the installation CD/DVD of your GNU/Linux operating system."
<charlie-tca> you have to have the cd running
<kromar> so i need to start the system from the disc to access it?
<charlie-tca> as in "try xubuntu without installing it"
<charlie-tca> when you get to the desktop, you can have a terminal
<charlie-tca> yes
<kromar> ok that should be added to the tutorial as noobs like me dont really understand such things:D
<charlie-tca> I don't know what tutorial that is.
<kromar> found it on the ubuntu page
<charlie-tca> There are thousands of such pages.
<kromar> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<charlie-tca> So, which section starting with "boot from a live cd" was it?
<kromar> so any other ideas how to get my keyboard/mouse working?
<charlie-tca> Does it work if you start in recovery mode from the GRUB menu>?
<kromar> what should i select ther from the recovery menu? resume normal boot?
<charlie-tca> select root and check if the keyboard works at this point
<kromar> yes it works
<charlie-tca> a simple "exit" typed at the prompt, then resume normal boot
<charlie-tca> when the login screen comes up, see if it is working again
<kromar> nope not working... also no response from the mouse:/
<charlie-tca> :(
<charlie-tca> Is this USB or bluetooth?
<kromar> this really gets on my nerves after the damaged hardware i got yesterday:/ bad week for me...
<charlie-tca> I know the feeling. I lost several hard drives and two cd drives in a week
<kromar> the mouse is usb the keyboard is the old thing, cant remember the name right now
<charlie-tca> PS2
<kromar> exactly
<charlie-tca> Try switching the ports in back of the computer, but you have to shutdown to do it.
<kromar> the strange thing is that the lights on the keyboard and the mouse work but no input:/
<charlie-tca> I would be looking for a bent pin in one of the connectors, I think
<kromar> but it works if i start the system from the install cd, i cant think of a reason why i should change the ports...
<charlie-tca> They are so tiny, they can bend easy. I did that once and had the same thing
<charlie-tca> you are right.
<charlie-tca> If it works from the desktop cd, it should work from the installed system. Try Grub menu, recovery mode, Xfix, maybe.
<charlie-tca> It is something in "X", but I don't know what.
<kromar> xfix?
<charlie-tca> In the menu, cursor down to it
<kromar> already tried that, doesent change anything
<smtx> re
<smtx> so i found out that my sound is okay
<smtx> kernel module is loaded
<smtx> and before i startX i can play sound with aplay
<kromar> an other question, if i want to run the 64bit version, do i need to reinstall the system?
<smtx> but after starting xfce the sound seems broken
<smtx> could that be related to the fact that i uninstalled gdm? Oo
<smtx> kromar: 64bit software runs only on 64bit operating systems ... except on mac osx there its a bit different
<charlie-tca> kromar: yes,
<charlie-tca> There is a very difficult procedure to updgrade from 32-bit, but if it is broken, I would reinstall
<kromar> ok if i need to reinstall then there is no need to break my head over ths problem...
<smtx> kromar: 64bit os makes only sense with 8gb or more ram
<smtx> if you dont have that it makes no sense
<charlie-tca> smtx: explain that. 32-bit can only access 3.2GB ram, what do you do if you have 4 or 6 installed?
<smtx> hmm okay if 6 it depends
<kromar> well i might upgrade from 4 to 8 in a short time
<smtx> on 4 stay with the 32bit
<charlie-tca> why should I lose almost a gig?
<smtx> no no its not that easy
<smtx> 32bit os means each machine-code-word in asm is 32bit long
<smtx> 64bit means its 64bit long
<charlie-tca> Oh yes, it is. 32-bit accesses only 3.2GB, If I have 4GB installed, I lose almost one gig
<smtx> that means if you install the 64bit system you may access all the 4gig of ram yes
<kromar> if i have 64bit hardware why would i choose a 32bit system?
<smtx> but you loose much more since the os itself doubles its overhead during the longer machine-code-instructions
<smtx> so you loose the power
<kromar> so 64bit is slower than 32 bit? o_O
<smtx> and the missing 0.8gb doesnt make sense if having additional if loosing more due to the bigger operating-systems-command-overhead
<charlie-tca> kromar: if you have less than 4GB ram, you won't see an increase in speed unless you are doing a lot of heavy processing
<smtx> kromar: exactly
<smtx> so on 6gb it may come in question
<smtx> but i would say if 64bit go and get at least 8gb ram
<smtx> anything else is just ... crap
<charlie-tca> I run VBox, doing 4 installs at a time in 4GB ram. It matters here
<smtx> ^^
<smtx> yeah i do also a lot of virtual machine stuff
<charlie-tca> 32-bit could not keep up when I tried it
<smtx> building complete networks with vmwarestuff
<smtx> so ram is not expensive this times
<smtx> go get some
<charlie-tca> system maxed out at 4GB
<smtx> charlie-tca: how much ram?
<smtx> hmm i really doubt the difference
<smtx> you may access up to 3.5 gb ram ore more with PAE and a graphics card without much ram
<charlie-tca> I guess you are allowed to doubt. I see it in real time here
<smtx> charlie-tca: any benchmarks or is it just felt speed?
<charlie-tca> It is felt, like it takes several minutes to run firefox in 32-bit with 4 installations running in VBox.
<charlie-tca> It is almost as fast with/without those installs using 64-bit
<smtx> charlie-tca: several minutes to run firefox? Oo
<charlie-tca> Slow enough to not try to run the installations at one time
<charlie-tca> Trying to run 16 installations every day, it matters
<smtx> hmm maybe linux handles it a bit better than the windows pedants
<charlie-tca> Of course it does.
<smtx> but in general switching to 64bit systems with 4gb or less makes no sense
<charlie-tca> Only in windows
<charlie-tca> In linux, you do not see the performance loss with 4 GB ram
<smtx> but its the same principle
<ktebit>  I just installed the xubuntu 9.04 release candidate, this time I used ext4 and damn it is lightning fast. An fsck took like 10 seconds.
<ktebit> Is 3 gig of swap with 2 gigs of ram enough?
<smtx> the address-lenght becomes 64bit lenght also 8bytes
<charlie-tca> But you are talking Microsoft code!
<smtx> while in 32bit its 4 byte
<smtx> so more overhead
<ktebit> anyone?
<ktebit> Also, right now I have xchat connected to two servers, firefox with 5 tabs open, and pidgin running in XFCE and I am using around 330 mb of ram. Is this pretty good or could be better or about right or what?
<charlie-tca> ktebit: It should be
<ktebit> isnt 3 a bit of overkill?
<SiDi> windows and 64bits mostly dont make sense because the poor windows devs didnt understand they should also compile their apps for 64bits systems
<smtx> ktebit: uninstall gdm
<smtx> or use fluxbox
<smtx> its much lighter ^^
<charlie-tca> not if you want to suspend/hibernate
<smtx> the fastest one would be openbox
<SiDi> ktebit, i have 4gb of ram and i just dont use any swap. It reduces HDD I/O
<smtx> SiDi: it makes sense.. one example... adobe cs4 suite ... or cinema4d
<charlie-tca> smtx: why would he need lighter if he is using 330MB of 2GB?
<SiDi> If you use apps that do use all your ram then you can make some swap
<SiDi> i'm usually about 700-1gb of ram, without swap, and i always have  apps like ff and xchat opened
<smtx> charlie-tca: no idea what he is planning maybe vm-stuff
<SiDi> (i'm though honnestly surprised of seing i drop to less than 50mb ram if i shutdown xorg :P)
<smtx> i mostly stick around 300mb ram used of 1gb
<charlie-tca> The big ram user is firefox. It takes about 100mb. You can use less ram with epiphany-browser
<charlie-tca> and still use the firefox plugins
<smtx> yeah.. and over here its eclipse too... eclipse is a ram nightmare
<ktebit> well ive been playing with 9.04 for a while now and i havent been able to do enough to make it use the swap space
<charlie-tca> It takes a lot, but if you use suspend, you must have enough swap to accept all of the ram space
<ktebit> what do you suggest I do charlie ?
<charlie-tca> use what you have. It works well, doesn't it?
<charlie-tca> Why change if it isn't broken?
<ktebit> yeah everything has been fine with 3
<charlie-tca> Then I would not fix it.
<ktebit> hmmmm
<charlie-tca> The last working system I "fixed" broke so bad I had to reinstall the os on it
<ktebit> heheheh
<ktebit> hehehehehehehehhehe
 * charlie-tca did NOT think it was funny at the time
<Traveler51> Hi anyone know how to fix problem when install can't detect the cd-rom?
<Traveler51> a window opens says it wants additional drivers for the cdrom
<Traveler51> compaq presario 1260 amd k6-ii 333mhz 290mb ram Xubuntu 8.10 i386 alternative install
<Ruadh> later
<Traveler51> help anyone
<manpoole> on another computer wireless adapter it will see a network connect to it but no internet.... any ideas?
<UKGent> got twin-view working fine across two monitors  on my Nvidia Xserver Settings but cannot get it to work on seperate xwindows. Pretty happy with the way it is but has anyone ever managed to get it working on separate x windows ?
<ramrod> i tried last week
<ramrod> didnt work
<ramrod> but i tried not very long because twin view works for me
<UKGent> ramrod thanks for that. I have done quite a bit of research and fiddled around but I don't really want to break my xwindows. Yes - I agree , twin-view is fine. Just annoys me when I can't get things to work thats all lol
<manpoole> hey on wireless connections i can connect to the wifi router but still doesnt give me the internet
<ramrod> haha i know what you mean but i dont wanted to mess my x up so i left it as it is
<ramrod> ^^
<manpoole> using a ndiswrapper
<UKGent> I must say that I really like xubuntu and I have tried other ubuntu set ups
<smtx> re once again
<smtx> power supply was broken
<smtx> so my sound is working in the shell without xorg and xfce
<smtx> but after starting up xfce it does not work anyomre
<UKGent> xfce is definitely more forgiving of being experimented with IMO
<smtx> -omre +more
<UKGent> I used to break my regular ubuntu x win regularly lol
<UKGent> see you guys later. It is tea time here in the good 'ole UK
<ramrod> ^^ cu
<SiDi> smtx, got pulse running ?
<smtx> no alsa
<smtx> and i just think its because my user is not in the audio group
<smtx> just adding him and then restarting xfce
<smtx> hmm  it still does not find a sounddevice :&
<smtx> when trying aplay -l
<SiDi> ew :/
<manpoole> uhm i dont have a network gui in settings?
<charlie-tca> smtx: double-click the speaker and make sure you actually have some controls.
<manpoole> i did the alternative install
<smtx> charlie-tca: no controls
<manpoole> how do i get this?
<smtx> :(
<charlie-tca> Then you need to add some
<smtx> i guess i have to reinstall the kernel
<smtx> so the alsamodule gets resettet
<charlie-tca> no, just add controls
<smtx> how?
<charlie-tca> click select controls, add at least master and pcm
<smtx> it is not finding my device under xfce
<charlie-tca> Sound card: is empty?
<smtx> no
<smtx> without x and xfce startet it works
<smtx> just after starting xfce its not working
<smtx> aplay runs fine without xfce startet and x off
<smtx> but after starting it it does not work because it cannot find the device
<charlie-tca> in the mixer, is there anything in Sound Card (first item)?
<smtx> no
<smtx> nothing
<charlie-tca> oops
<smtx> yeah
<smtx> reinstll the kernel ... hope it fixes the prob :D
<charlie-tca> yeah
<smtx> brb
<charlie-tca> bbl
<smtx> re
<smtx> yeah sound works :)
<smtx> whatever i did... its gone
<cody-somerville> :)
<smtx> so now up to the next problem xD
<smtx> i have a ibm notebook
<smtx> and that has some strange us keyboard layout
<smtx> and some stuff is not where its on the keyboard
<smtx> i allready did a lot of googling for a keyboard layout but it seems no one avail for ibm laptops?
<manpoole> should the alternate install effect wifi drivers?
<rocko> How do I free ubuntu. I have gnu icecat, libre linux kernel. is there any thing else I can do to make sure I only install free software
<Brad777> Hello all i'm having a small problem where my DE is crashing here is the error log http://pastebin.com/d36541b17
 * cody-somerville takes a look.
<cody-somerville> Brad777, Whats the output of dmesg | tail ?
<Brad777> cody-somerville, http://pastebin.com/d2853c93a
<cody-somerville> It appears xfce4-session is segfaulting for some reason
<cody-somerville> What version of Xubuntu are you using?
<Brad777> cody-somerville, it's really weird because it works until i close the error box at which point Xubuntu goes back to the login screen... I'm using xubuntu 8.10
<cody-somerville> Brad777, Whats the output of "ls /var/crash/" ?
<Brad777> nothing
<cody-somerville> ah, it wouldn't too cause you're running 8.10
<cody-somerville> Brad777, so is this issue reproducible? Is there something you can do to make it crash reliably?
<Brad777> cody-somerville, not to my knowledge i mean it happens every time i turn on the computer but idk why
<Brad777> cody-somerville, well aside from ghosting my setup lol
<cody-somerville> Does it happen randomly or everytime you try to login?
<Brad777> cody-somerville, after i log in and get to the desktop it shows the message then if i click the OK button it goes back to the login screen
<cody-somerville> What message does it show you?
<Brad777> the "Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds.  If you have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of diskspace.  Try logging in with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix this problem."
<Brad777> I'm 100% sure that i'm not out of diskspace >_>
<cody-somerville> It sounds like maybe something in one of your configuration files might be causing xfce4-session to segfault
<cody-somerville> Brad777, Do you know how to get a backtrace?
<Brad777> cody-somerville, no :-(
<cody-somerville> Brad777, Can you move ~/.config to ~/.config.backup and then try logging in again?
<Brad777> cody-somerville, sure brb
<Brad777> cody-somerville, THANKS that fixed it
<J_Litewski> whats the command line name for the xfce terminal?
<knome> J_Litewski, xfce4-terminal
<J_Litewski> heh
<J_Litewski> that was obvious, wasn't it
<J_Litewski> lol
<Slonkie> not obvious enough apparently ;)
<J_Litewski> :P
<J_Litewski> i was trying xfce4-term
<J_Litewski> i was close
<J_Litewski> now, back to deauthing my router
<DiecastMessiah> Hailz all
<DiecastMessiah> just a small question about gnome and KDE compatible
<DiecastMessiah> right now i have Gnome added on... but if i also turn on KDE... would that take away more of my ram . then just picking on X-system over the other
<DiecastMessiah> picking one x-system****
<DiecastMessiah> pleia2, hey thanks btw for the help the other day
<SiDi> DiecastMessiah, if you don't *use* it, then no
<SiDi> When you have GNOME, KDE, and XFCE installed, it doesnt mean the 3 run together
<SiDi> you just run one session at a time
<SiDi> (but if you set XFCE to load the KDE settings then yes it will take *a little* more RAM)
<DiecastMessiah> ohhh soo i cannot have gnome and kde programs running at the same time
<DiecastMessiah> oh ok
<DiecastMessiah> so do you happen to know if i used KDE only would that be least then gnome
<pleia2> DiecastMessiah: do you mean the startup services?
<DiecastMessiah> yes in the user and groups settings..
<pleia2> and when you say "gnome" and "kde" programs, do you mean gnome and kde themselves, or programs which are part of gnome and kde?
<DiecastMessiah> well it looks to me it make gnome or kde Programs compilable with Xfce
<pleia2> right, some programs won't work if you don't have those services running, others will just be slower to start up
<DiecastMessiah> Sidi answer my first question....... now i wondering if i remove the gnome checkmark and put in the KDE will that free up ever more of my ram
<pleia2> you can run gnome programs and kde programs at the same time
<DiecastMessiah> yes, but Sidi just told me that it would take a bit more ram...
<pleia2> yeah
<DiecastMessiah> only have 512.. and just running the OS useing about 147mbs of ram
<SiDi> DiecastMessiah, it wont free RAM at all
<pleia2> I'd play around with it
<DiecastMessiah> k thanks guys
<SiDi> DiecastMessiah, go to your xfce settings window
<pleia2> see what needs those services running, if nothing you use needs them, don't use them :)
<SiDi> then "session and boot" -> "advanced" tab
<pleia2> just deal with slower startup times
<SiDi> and uncheck everything
<pleia2> SiDi: that's what he's referring to, I believe
<SiDi> DiecastMessiah, installing GNOME/KDE will only take HDD space, unless you use these apps
<DiecastMessiah> right sorry not the user and group but session sorry
<SiDi> (My Xubuntu takes 1 GB of RAM :D but without swap :x)
<DiecastMessiah> well if i uncheck gnome in there i will not be able to run??
<DiecastMessiah> or will it start the services if i run a gnome type program
<pleia2> DiecastMessiah: some gnome programs require it, some just take longer to start up if it's not there
<DiecastMessiah> ohhhh
<pleia2> DiecastMessiah: uncheck it, find out how your gnome programs do :)
<pleia2> same with KDE
<knome> SiDi, how come? i am at about 400
<knome> SiDi, megs of rams
<DiecastMessiah> yeah like right now .. i have pidgin and x-chat running.. and it only taking 400mbs + 8 mb swap
<DiecastMessiah> but i get it now... it just to speed up.... so if my only worry is HD space for the extra KDE
<SiDi> knome, dunno :D i think my xorg is hungry
<knome> :P
<SiDi> well i'm at 500 now
<SiDi> with exaile and ff closed
<knome> hah
<SiDi> i'll reinstall at karmic anyways
<knome> ;)
<SiDi> this is an old ubuntu, there are a lot of crap packages left
<knome> reinstallation is for guys who have time
<SiDi> (but i cant get rid of gedit/gnome-terminal :x)
<SiDi> neh, i'll keep my home <3
<DiecastMessiah> so i guess just to clear up... so can i just remove the gnome program and install kde programs instand .. i like KDE more always did with PClinux OS ... but i changed to ubuntu about month gao... and just a few days ago i gone to xubuntu
<knome> SiDi, i think i've upgraded this since feisty or dapper :P
<knome> DiecastMessiah, yes, but they will use more resources
<SiDi> DiecastMessiah, KDE isn't really an exemple of "light" apps
<DiecastMessiah> oh sdo gnome is more lightwight then KDE?
<knome> SiDi, and converted from ubuntu in the first place :P
<DiecastMessiah> so*
<knome> DiecastMessiah, basically kde > gnome > xfce
<knome> DiecastMessiah, but that is not always completely true for apps.
<SiDi> knome, this ranking is for RAM, not for quality, right ? :D </troll>
<pleia2> yeah, you really have to evaluate on an app by app basis
<knome> SiDi, d'oh!
<DiecastMessiah> k thanks alot guys big help
<knome> SiDi, then it would be xfce >>>> gnome and kde wouldn't even be in the same page
<knome> ;)
<knome> DiecastMessiah, np
<SiDi> knome, i actually like some things in gnome :P
<knome> SiDi, ehm, like constantly (>5 times per day) disappearing panels?
<DiecastMessiah> i love xfce over all to know... it really is alot faster open stuff on my
<DiecastMessiah> PC
<SiDi> knome, they dont here :p
<DiecastMessiah> 1.2 cen 512ram 128 6x agp... but my Mobo only handle 4x lol...
<SiDi> Lol :P
<SiDi> P8100 / 4GB ram / 8400 GM
<knome> hey boys
<knome> os is not about hardware
<knome> it's about monitor size
<knome> 2x24" widescreen
<DiecastMessiah> well 19" running 1600x1200 and 31.6 wide (1360x768)
<DiecastMessiah> :)
<BigMoopies> DiecastMessiah, and you can read that?
<DiecastMessiah> ????
<DiecastMessiah> read what
<BigMoopies> text
<BigMoopies> web pages, anything
<DiecastMessiah> yeah
<BigMoopies> Lordy
<DiecastMessiah> i change my font to 96dpi
<knome> duh
<DiecastMessiah> that normal size that windows always uses
<DiecastMessiah> i think that what i had to change to ...
<DiecastMessiah> tring to find those settings LOL
<BigMoopies> I'd still run 800x600 if web pages would fit it still
<DiecastMessiah> yes sans 9 set at 96dpi
<BigMoopies> Jesus
<BigMoopies> You must strain
<DiecastMessiah> nope just good eyes i guess
<DiecastMessiah> LOL
<DiecastMessiah> i always use 1600x1200 ... well at times i run 1280xect
<BigMoopies> I don't notice much difference though in my 1024x768 , and my max at 1440x900
<BigMoopies> I thought about cranking it on up
<DiecastMessiah> well nooo 1440x900 seems like a wide screen res
<BigMoopies> It's a 16:9 monitor
<DiecastMessiah> that will look like shit really or have problem with full screen games getting cut off or crap
<DiecastMessiah> oh ok
<BigMoopies> you aren't supposed to talk like that in the channels lol
<DiecastMessiah> what support questions only here?
<SiDi> knome, i'm on a lappy, you cheat.
<SiDi> 15"
<DiecastMessiah> oh sorry i see.. using bad word ..
<SiDi> 1440x900 is 16/10 tho
<BigMoopies> What's the difference ?
<SiDi> it'd look crappy
<SiDi> if you put at 16/10 res on a 16/9 screen
<BigMoopies> Hm.  It's the monitors recommended res
<BigMoopies> So I figure it's "16:10" then
 * SiDi got a support question. You are allowed to throw rocks at me, I deserve them : how can i mount my ext4 parts from Intrepid, kernel 2.6.27.11 ?
 * SiDi hides.
<DiecastMessiah> well you sure... drivers don't always detect the right screen res's for some monitors
<BigMoopies> DiecastMessiah, Even Dell tells me to run it at that
<SiDi> My nvidia drivers have never been wrong, DiecastMessiah !
<SiDi> but my windows drivers have, though.
<DiecastMessiah> ok cool
 * SiDi is a priest of the Nvidia drivers' resolution detection algorithm cult.
<DiecastMessiah> yeah... they drivers pick that info up better...
<SiDi> I should open a LP group for this
<DiecastMessiah> lol
<SiDi> and self-appoint me High Priest Of The Cameleon's Destiny
<SiDi> Slonkie, i had another brilliant idea \o/
<Slonkie> Lol
<Slonkie> you've gotta bring some of your ideas to life
<knome> launchpad is for development
<knome> ;P
<SiDi> knome, :(
<SiDi> I can develop an algorithm that find heretics
<SiDi> Does it count ?
<knome> SiDi, :P
<knome> SiDi, so you did get lp/~sidi after all?
<SiDi> Yes :)
<knome> yay
<DiecastMessiah> i know this is off type tottally .. but if anyone like urban terror... i run a server for time to time.... but i gtg .. visiting a friend in the hosptal.. thanks again all ... but anytakers on a game msg me if ya happen to see me here
<SiDi> but not ubuntuforums/~sidi :(
<knome> yah
<SiDi> DiecastMessiah, good luck to your friend. have a nice day
<SiDi> (i mean good luck for going better, not for undergoing ur visit !)
<knome> ..haha
<DiecastMessiah> lol
<SiDi> https://launchpad.net/~sidi *hugs*
<DiecastMessiah> later
<SiDi> (just noticed it was double sense, really didnt mean)
 * knome doesn't really have a saturday feeling
<SiDi> I have the feeling of having wasted my day
<SiDi> didnt even work, while its my only day left for debugging my client
<knome> i worked 8 hours today
<Slonkie> that is so offtopic
<knome> read: played wii, made some food and watched football :P
<SiDi> Slonkie, yeh, and they dont even answer the customers ! :( i still dont know for my ext4 part :D
<knome> *but* i was at my working place :P
<SiDi> knome, doh :)
<Slonkie> lol
<SiDi> i went to walk the dogs, way too much :( i went to do shopping, too
<SiDi> and thats all
<knome> hah
<SiDi> yeh, its been a boring day
<SiDi> i also noticed twinview worked out of the box with HDMI, but no sound with Pulse/GNOME
<SiDi> (wasnt my lappy :o)
<knome> right
<knome> need to go to sleep
<SiDi> good night then
<knome> i have to be at my working place in 7 hours watching the telly
<knome> see you!
<bitsbam> hey all
<bitsbam> where is a place that i can learn about what is new in Jaunty for Xubuntu?
<SiDi> bitsbam, basically, its the same as for Ubuntu
<SiDi> except that we have XFCE 4.6 instead of GNOME 2.26
<SiDi> and we wont push the new notification right now
<SiDi> (but it can be set to work under Xubuntu 8.10, thus no reason for it not to work under 9.04)
<SiDi> XFCE 4.6 introduces some changes in xfce's settings window though
<bitsbam> how about samba support? xfce and thunar able to do well browsing samba shares?
<bitsbam> i am asking because i am usually on ubuntu or arch, but i have a box that i want to set up for the kids.
<bitsbam> xfce4 would be perfect
<medoctron> bitsbam have you thought about using pyNeighborhood?
<SiDi> bitsbam, jaunty has gigolo now
<SiDi> i didnt test it but it seems to do its job
<SiDi> either, pyNeighboorhood works
<SiDi> (and nautilus too :P)
<Slonkie> And then there's the few of us for which none of them works
<SiDi> Slonkie, configure ur win network ? :D
<bitsbam> thats cool
<medoctron> :D
<bitsbam> look forward to trying it out
<Slonkie> lol it works fine when i'm trying to access it from an windows computer
<Slonkie> well going xubuntu on my mediacenter soon too, so i'll be using nfs by then
<bitsbam> i don't really need to share via samba, just browse.
<slow-motion> hi
<J_Litewski> hey
<slow-motion> hi J_Litewski
<etank> umm .. so where is the shutdown option in xubuntu?
<slow-motion> is it possible to check what "size" a memory chip in an usb-stick really has. to check if it is a facked chip or something?
<etank> i can log out and then shutdown from the login screen
<etank> but not when i am logged in and at the desktop
<slow-motion> right click on the gray bar on your screen and add the object
<etank> slow-motion: which object?
<slow-motion> the one to shut down your pc
<etank> Action Buttons is already there but there isnt an option to shutdown or restart
<slow-motion> right click on the button and change the options.
<etank> there is "Quit", "Lock Screen", and "Quit + Lock Screen"
<etank> Quit acts as a logout
<slow-motion> take quit
<slow-motion> hm
<etank> it still doesnt give an option to Shutdown or Restart though
<etank> i have to do it from the login screen (assuming gdm)
<etank> im pretty sure it was there when i installed last night
<slow-motion> cant really help
<etank> wondering if this is from a recent update
<J_Litewski> speaking of updates, how would i install the Release Canadate if i'm running the Beta?
<etank> should be 'sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade'
<etank> J_Litewski: if you are up to date on pathces and updates then you are already running what is in the RC
<etank> (someone correct me if i am wrong please)
<SiDi> update && upgrade && if needed reboot, and redo first step
<SiDi> then dist-upgrade
<SiDi> then update && upgrade && reboot
<SiDi> and going from beta to rc is just a normal update
<SiDi> well, update-manager handles it anyways
<deadlyallance189> what is the going rate for data recovery
 * SiDi doesn't say Hello either, then.
#xubuntu 2009-04-19
<bitsbam> how do i get the printer admin from the terminal ( am not using xfce4 )
<poe> The BEID software doesn't work from Xubuntu. Probably is this because the software package is not updated since september 2008.
<poe> There is a new version since september 2008 available on the official BEID site. Is there anyone who can update this package for the Belgian identity card ? It now says the ROOT certificate is invalid of the new ID cards.
<Camtheguitarist> help please
 * Camtheguitarist needs to connect xubuntu to the internet but can't figure out how
<Camtheguitarist> ??
<frank_l> i have installed xubuntu on a stylistic 3400 tablet, how can i enable the stylus pen feature?
<frank_l> anyone?
<fortunev> I am running fluxbox as my WM. Whenever I try to restart the window manager Ctrl+Alt+Backslash my system crashes. I did not experience this using xfce. Any ideas how I can fix this for fluxbox?
<fortunev> additionally /etc/init.d/gdm stop works but /etc/init.d/gdm start crashes
<shane_> does anyone have any idea about xp black edition as just a game machine
<minazo> I just moved to a new ISP (we're on ASDL). The Windows machines run fine on the home network but my xubuntu machine "locks up" (keyboard will not do anything/mouse no good) *only* after I leave the machine idle for around 15- 30 minutes. I have to "hardboot" everytime it freezes up. Is this more of a network issue? Is there anything that Xbuntu might not "like" about an ADSL connection?  This is a weird problem. I just don't uderstand why something l
<ephak> hello
<minazo> hi
<micahg1> Is it possible to hav e dual monitors in xubuntu?
<jens_tinfors> Hi, I just wanted to point out that the download link on http://xubuntu.org/news/jaunty/beta is pointing to nil
<jens_tinfors> the last part of the URL should probably be 'rc' and not 'beta'
<jens_tinfors> ..or perhaps the news is old, the beta is gone and a news article about the rc should be written :)
<jens_tinfors> anyho, just thought I'd let you know. Looking forward to 9.04! :)
<Kasm279> hello, everyone
<Kasm279> this is more of a general linux question, but how do i connect to a networked printer?
<Kasm279> hello?
<BSE> hi
<Kasm279> hello
<Kasm279> this is more of a general linux question, but how do i connect to a networked printer?
<sunshine> Is it possible to already dist-upgrade to 9.04 rc?
<BSE> i think it is
<sunshine> or is it better to wait until it is released?
<BSE> I am waiting for last batch of bugfixes :P
<sunshine> ok then i will let the others do the testing work and just upgrade a few weeks in the future ;-)
<BSE> well... release is in four days, no need to wait few weeks :)
<BSE> I think that most bugs will be squished until then
<BSE> [but I am new to the linux/xubuntu, so not much experience with brand new versions :)]
<sunshine> mostly a hard way those transitions never really worked over here. So i prefer rolling release distros, but this is the laptop of my girlfriend and xubuntu does nedd less administrative action
<sunshine> bye
<denuze> hi everybody!
<denuze> how can i  add a full repository  list?
<denuze> now i searched for unetbootin package but couldn't find. i'd like to add repository for all available apps
<rent0n> hi
<Ruadh> Hi all
<gabkdlly1> Ruadh: hi
<co0gy> i have xubuntu 7.10 installed but am having trouble getting my wireless working. How do you set up wlan0
<craigbass1976> Just fired up compiz, according to tut found here: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/#comment-3445  While there will be quite a bit of tweaking to make this work for me, my initial problem is that my application title/menu bars (with the close minimize and maximize buttons) is gone.  How do I turn them back on?
<craigbass1976> Ahh, window decoration was off
<n2diy>  
<ShackJack> HI all - I'm a bit lost with Xubuntu sessions... It keeps starting programs (and AWN twice) despite me checking off don't save, etc... in settings... any tips on how to stop this behaviour?
<charlie-tca> delete the ~/.cache
<ShackJack> Thanks charlie-tca will try it out :)
<ShackJack> My Xubuntu is still disregarding my settings for startup programs... starting AWN twice... starting settings dialog even though removed from sessions and saved, etc...
<charlie-tca> settings dialog is part of xfce, if it didn't start, neither will the desktop
<ShackJack> No, the actual settings xfce4-session-settings, etc...
<charlie-tca> You mean it opens when you log in?
<ShackJack> Yeah like the preference dialing as well as other proggies I told it not to..
<charlie-tca> and they are closed when you log out?
<ShackJack> I should just be able to go to session & starup prefs.. session tab, set what programs there and select "Save" no?...
<ShackJack> Yes they were closed...
<ShackJack> I don't where it's getting AWN twice from...
<charlie-tca> If you do not have "save desktop" checked when logging out
<ShackJack> Right..
<ShackJack> Bleech... that just bites :(
<charlie-tca> There is a second place you have to uncheck save settings on logout, I am looking for it
<ShackJack> There's one in the dialog box on logout and one in xfce-session-settings - not sure where else...
<charlie-tca> "Session and Startup", first tab, is unchecked?
<ShackJack> "General" - yes... "Save session on logout"
<charlie-tca> I would say file a bug on it. We can send it to xfce.
<charlie-tca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<ShackJack> back..
<charlie-tca> Maybe it is time to file a bug on it. I can't reproduce it myself. Or you can ask in #xfce
<ShackJack> O.K. thanks - not a huge deal for me... I use GNOME but wanted to mess with an alternate desktop session...
<ShackJack> Ahh... here's the solution - sudo aptitude purge xfce4 :)
<SiDi> i think i had this in early alphas of jaunty, from a GNOME install
<ShackJack> Thanks for the help :)
<charlie-tca> good luck
<SiDi> i installed xfce and session was reopening there
<SiDi> but with a xubuntu install it wasnt doing it
<charlie-tca> Then it should have a bug filed against it.
<ShackJack> Yeah it's weird, I've done everything right... Guess I'll file that bug... (or look for it)
<charlie-tca> Unless you are not installing all the required dependencies
<ShackJack> Dunno just goin by distro... I installed xfce4 not xubuntu-desktop
<ShackJack> (so I wouldn't get AbiWord, et al)
<charlie-tca> ShackJack: if you file it, attach the ~/.xsession-errors log please
<ShackJack> Sure thing... charlie-tca
<reuther> Hello all
<charlie-tca> !hi | reuther
<ubottu> reuther: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<reuther> Thanks. Be right back dinner calling. ;)
<reuther> Hello Again ;) I am having some issues with my xubuntu  laptop and after consulting the ubuntu/xubuntu forums and google I am still no closer to resolving my issues. I could really use some tender loving care. Any takers?
<J_Litewski> ask waya reuther
<charlie-tca> reuther: Please ask your question, all on one line, and if anyone knows how to help, they will.
<reuther> Gotcha. 1. no sound. Worked out of the box and quit about a month in. error codes still audible.
<reuther> System is an IBM thinkpad r50e
<DiecastMessiah> hailz
<DiecastMessiah> anyone here using xfce with both kde and gnome programs?
<DiecastMessiah> there is a program i want to install .. but i need kde-config and i cannot find just that in synaptic .. and install the KDE base will install tons of software i don't want to install
<DiecastMessiah> is there one that would just install the kde back-end i may need instead
<DiecastMessiah> anyone?
<DiecastMessiah> well i guess i on my own this time around later
<r_a_f> hello\\
<Slonkie> !hi | r_a_f
<ubottu> r_a_f: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<r_a_f> i must press F5 to see what file i deleted 2sec ago
<r_a_f> on desktop % thunar too
<r_a_f> what to do to auto refresh
<stdio> hi all
<stdio> i have 3 xubuntu desktops in my house and 1 ubuntu server ... i want to have centerlyz user authantication like a domain is it posible ?
<stdio> please ?
<knome> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<r_a_f> i have problem - when i delete file this file still is visible unti i press F5 in thunar and on desktop
<knome> r_a_f, even if it is visible, it is already deleted
<r_a_f> yes
<knome> r_a_f, there seems to be something wrong with the refresing, though
<knome> JPohlmann, you here?
<JPohlmann> Sort of
<knome> do you know this bug ^ ?
<r_a_f> knome: ok now i nstall xfce-desktop , before i install only xfce4 - maybe there are no all needed files
<r_a_f> knome: search google - but havent sloution yet
<JPohlmann> r_a_f: Do you have FAM/Gamin installed?
<r_a_f> i haved gamin - i installed fam but same
<r_a_f> sorry - when i installed fam - system removed all xfce lol
<stdio> thanks a lot to you all !! :)
<stdio> i am reading on OpenLDAP right now
<JPohlmann> Mh, okay. Well, with gamin file system monitoring should just work.
<JPohlmann> Unless you're in /proc for instance. That's not monitored.
<Slonkie> Anybody knows of an application which can copy an directory + sub-directories automaticly when i plug in a certain USB-stick?
<etank> should there be a (non-cli) way of rebooting / shutting down from the desktop in xubuntu jaunty?
 * genii does    sudo telinit 0                  and  sudo shutdown now
<ephak> i need help with video player that was installed with xubuntu.  i installed it last night and when i play full screen viddeos it lags severely and cpu is at 100% usage
<zoredache> what cpu are you running?
<zoredache> have you tried installing and using a different player like vlc?
<zsakr> Is there a bench marking program for Linux that I can install. I wanna give the xubuntu 9.04 w/ext4 fs a going over with one?
<Sniper606> The xubuntu 9.04 release candidate with the ext4 file system is absolutely amazing. It works so perfect and its blazingly fast! Does anyone know of a good bench marking program I can install to give it a good test?
<Dante123> hi all, for some weird reason (after kids were on my computer) whenever I try to maximize a window it doesnt actually maximize it.  It does get bigger but only fills half the screen.  Any ideas what the little beggars might have done???
<knome> Dante123, settings -> workspaces -> margins?
<melkart> you have witty kids
<knome> good night.
<zoredache> zsakr: look at bonnie++
<zoredache> !info bonnie++
<ubottu> bonnie++ (source: bonnie++): Hard drive bottleneck testing benchmark suite.. In component main, is optional. Version 1.03uc+nmu1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 36 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Dante123> it is working now, thanks
<Sniper606> I have 2 gigs of ram, is 3 gigs of swap enough?
<zoredache> Sniper606: sure
<zoredache> some might argue more then enough, but extra won't hurt you
<Sniper606> so far I havent been able to do anything on my pc to make it even have to use the swap space
#xubuntu 2010-04-19
<Dracari> i've had this issues with runing SimTower under the latest dev of wine where on the AppDV it has a platnium rating w/ sound issues and installer issues http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?t=8232 atm i cant get my xubuntu lucid lynix to let wine compile
<Dracari> as io was suggested to regression test this
<Dracari> atm on 1.2 DEVEL wine. second you launch SimTower Winevdm.exe crashes
<Dracari> this Game is old... and i Mean old like Windows 3.11 Old
<loki00> Installing xubuntu on my Dwll Mini 10 (1010) Want to dual boot and preserve the Dell Restore partition. I have a turtorial but need a bit of advice.
<loki00> wow my spelling is questionable in the first post -Sorry
<rosalind> ok so I installed Xubuntu 9.10 on this brand new computer, and the sound doesnt work
<rosalind> I removed pusle audio,
<rosalind> the mixer shows my sound card, and I turned up all the controls but no luck
<rosalind> alsamixergui says its a Intel G45 DEVIBX
<David-A> rosalind: removed pulseaudio? didnt that remove a lot of other programs depending on it? if really not removed, see in mixer settings if pulsaudio exists and if it is muted there?
<rosalind> David-A, yeah I removed it, sound wasn't working before I removed it, and I've fixed the sound on computer w/ Ubuntu before by removing pulse-audio
<rosalind> so I thought I would remove it
<rosalind> yeah strange
<rosalind> can't get the sound to work
<rosalind> Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)
<rosalind> that is what lspci gives me
<rosalind> I have tried turning up alsa, master, pcs, pulse audio
<David-A> rosalind: in the mixer settings, in the sound system dropdown box, has "pulseaudo" disappeared there? if not, if you select it, and maybe select a control for master or similar, is it muted? (it often on my eeepc)
<Balsaq> Citizens of Xubuntu, Its a long way to the top if you wanna rock-n-roll.
<s73v3r> So I had an install of Xubuntu 8.04, that I've upgraded using the tool to 9.10. Now, I'm unable to use mplayer to convert ac3 audio to wav
<s73v3r> I've enabled the medibuntu repositories, and downloaded a new ffmpeg from there, but still no dice
<s73v3r> I keep getting a "could not connect to socket" error
<xnub> gah, need help... I totally busted my xubuntu install, and not sure how to fix it.
<moetunes> xnub: what do you call busted?
<xnub> I booted up an old out-of-date xubuntu vbox, 8.10, I saw a bunch of updates were available, on the update manager I saw a new version was ready to go... so I hit the upgrade button
<xnub> Now I can't get xfce to start
<xnub> I can get it to start as root
<xnub> killing X
<xnub> logging in as root
<xnub> startx
<xnub> works fine
<xnub> if I try to log in as my normal user all normal like... I get errors galore
<moetunes> why do you have a root account?
<moetunes> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<xnub> No Exec line in the session file: xfce4 Running the GNOME failsafe session instead
<xnub> That is what I get
<xnub> then i click ok
<xnub> "Could not fine GNOME installation, will try running the "failsafe xterm" session."
<moetunes> xnub: instead of trying to log in through gdm - do ctrl+alt+f2 and log in then do startxfce4 and see if it lets you in then
<xnub> well, I need a root account, cause I forget my password all the time :p
<moetunes> heh
<xnub> I use sudo all the time, only switch to root in times of need
<xnub> I'm sure it will let me in
<xnub> but do I want to do that every time?
<xnub> Heck no
<xnub> How can I fix this?
<moetunes> is there a .xinit file in your home folder?
<xnub> np
<xnub> no
<moetunes> oops is there a .xinitrc file in your home folder?
<xnub> .xauthority .xchat2 .xscreensaver-getimage.cache .xsession-errors
<xnub> the only .x files
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> one min
<s73v3r> did something happen in 9.10 with regards to ac3 support and mplayer?
<s73v3r> I'm trying to convert an ac3 file to an m4a file, and mplayer apparently won't read it
<moetunes> xnub: seems there might be an issue with /usr/share/xsessions/xfce.desktop - is there a line in there that goes   Exec=startxfce4   ?
<xnub> I use VLC
<s73v3r> I'm converting an mkv file so I can play it on my xbox360
<s73v3r> normally I can do the audio with mplayer and neroAacEnc
<xnub> moetunes: yes there is a line that says that
<s73v3r> but I upgraded to 9.10 last night, and now it broke
<moetunes> xnub: is that file executable?
<xnub> how would I go about checking? :P
<moetunes> xnub: right click it and see if execute is an option
<xnub> I am in command line at the moment
<xnub> I cannot get into a GUI
<moetunes> xnub: ls -l /usr/share/xsession
<moetunes> rwx should be there for that file
<xnub> -rw-r--r--
<moetunes> xnub: k - I get that here nevermind - at the gdm login select xfce4 session not the last on - can you try that?
<moetunes> s/on/one
<xnub> rebooting
<moetunes> k
 * moetunes is making coffee
<xnub> I don't even get that far
<xnub> after the xubuntu loading bar
<xnub> it takes me to the error: "No Exec line in the session file: xfce4 Running the GNOME failsafe session instead"
<xnub> damn it how do I kill X again?
<moetunes> ctrl+alt+bkspace or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<xnub> I did the gdm stop thing
<xnub> now all I have is a black screen with a cursor, not even a prompt
<moetunes> try tty2 - ctrl+alt+f2
<xnub> yeah I did that, but I can't use startx or startxfce4
<xnub> says there's a server already
<moetunes> pkill X
<psycho_oreos> probably running on tty7
<psycho_oreos> or init 3
<psycho_oreos> you might need sudo for either of those :p
<xnub> Ok I manged to get it
<xnub> I let it load into xterm
<xnub> then did exit
<psycho_oreos> sounds like you got in via startx instead of startxfce
<xnub> actually, when I did exit on xterm
<xnub> the normal login thing for 9.04 appeared
<xnub> so I was able to change default session
<xnub> rebooting now to see if everything is fixed
<moetunes> luck
<xnub> appears everything is in order now
<moetunes> needed to choosea diff session - that's great :)
<xnub> cept that :(
<xnub> my screen resolutions won't stay put
<xnub> through reboots
<xnub> and virtualbox guest additions don't appear to be working
<moetunes> have you made an xorg.conf?
<_Techie_> moetunes, xorg.conf is no longer used
<moetunes> _Techie_: it can be made and would then be used
<moetunes> Xorg -configure
<xnub> guess only thing I can do is take all of my sourcecode I was writing on there and back it up
<xnub> start fresh with the latest version
<xnub> virtualbox guest additions refuse to work
<moetunes> bummer... - is it an old vbox version?
<xnub> naw I just updated it before I went to use it.
<xnub> I had some code I wanted to try out using arbitrary integer size
<xnub> I don't quite understand what the BIONIC collatz conjecture project is actually doing... but if it it simply fiding out how many steps to solve a big number.... I just whooped their grid computing
<xnub> anywho
<xnub> gonna go to sleep, deal with this tomarrow
<xnub> thanks for the assistance moetunes
<solotim> Hi, I found that the memory in use reported by 'top' and 'System Monitor' is different, can anyone tell me why?
<solotim> I got 256 total memory, 'top' says 231160k is in use, but 'System Monitor' says 139.5M is in use.
<solotim> OK, I'v got the answer from #ubuntu.
<levar> how do i connect to an external display
<knome> start by levitating 30 mins, then start the practices where you think you are a display, after which snap your fingers twice and you're done.
<knome> seriously, try 'xrandr --auto' in terminal
<levar> hahaha come on how do you do it thank u knome
<levar> u are awesome knome it worked immediately
<knome> no problem. :) have fun
<levar> As u can see i am new to xubuntu well linux period
<levar> LInux is the shit
<levar> now what else.........
<knome> i actually bumped to that myself a week ago, so was in clear memory
<levar> i am on the oldest pc in the world and it is like its brand new out the box
<knome> :)
<levar> any one know any programs that can make websites on linux
<charlie-tca> levar: bluefish is nice
<charlie-tca> !info komposer
<ubottu> Package komposer does not exist in karmic
<charlie-tca> !info composer
<ubottu> Package composer does not exist in karmic
<levar> SO many
<levar> imma check it out right now
<levar> i tried kubuntu it was cool
<levar> how do i get themes
<levar> i tried super os. it was super slow
<charlie-tca> !info nvu
<ubottu> Package nvu does not exist in karmic
<charlie-tca> !info kompozer
<ubottu> kompozer (source: kompozer): complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.8~alpha4+dfsg+svn163-2 (karmic), package size 7328 kB, installed size 19580 kB
<charlie-tca> levar: kompozer is more automatic
<levar> o really kompozer
<charlie-tca> I write mine by hand
<levar> well i fix windows pc's(so many problems u can become a millionaire doing that with all the damn problems)
<levar> i have one i created relwiktech.com
<levar> Check it out. i need feedback
<charlie-tca> too dark to read
<charlie-tca> black on dark doesn't read well
<charlie-tca> My eyes can't see the contrast, which means to mean I get almost a blank page
<knome> the use of so many fonts is confusing
<levar> thanx
<levar> ever heard of ebox
<charlie-tca> ebox ?
<charlie-tca> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): common library used by eBox platform modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 453 kB, installed size 3208 kB
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<levar> how do i install samba
<charlie-tca> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<levar> there was a code u can type in under terminal that brought a box up where u can drop your filie in. i forgot the code
<levar> i got it. im a newbie
<charlie-tca> We all started that way
<systrik> dear everybody, i have downloaded the latest version of xubuntu and installed it 1h ago. the installation was successfull but I can't start xfce. I can only see my mouse. I get errno 3 and errno 11
<hezy> systrik: latest is 9.10 right?
<systrik> yes hezy
<hezy> what did you use with this computer before installing xubuntu 9.10?
<systrik> ubuntu 9.10
<systrik> with gnome
<systrik> I removed it and installed xubuntu
<hezy> removed? did you format the disk?
<systrik> I deleted it in the installation of xubuntu
<systrik> when selecting partitions
<hezy> are you using the liveCD now?
<systrik> no I'm not, I can't use xfce because I can only see the mouse, everything else is black
#xubuntu 2010-04-20
<hezy> so you started xchat by right clicking the black desktop etc. ?
<systrik> no, i'm now in another operating system
<hezy> ha, so you couldn't even login to xubuntu
<hezy> this is the same computer? can we be sure there's no hardware problem?
<systrik> I waited but nothing changed, then I did ctrl + alt + f1. I was in the console. I logged in. then removed the current x11. tried to start it again with "startx" but got errno 3 and errno 11
<hezy> mmm
<hezy> did you install from liveCD or alternative install CD?
<systrik> puh, it's a CD which you can use it as livecd and as installation. did download it 2 days ago from xubuntu.org
<hezy> so it's the liveCD. and the desktop worked well from the live session?
<systrik> I didn't try the live session, just installed it
<hezy> It is a good idea to try it first, this way you can see if there is a conflict with your hardware before you install
<hezy> I think you should try the liveCD again. if it works, than you can reinstall from within the live session
<charlie-tca> hmmm, it worked, then you removed X11, now it is broken?
<hezy> if not, there is probably a problem with the CD itself
<systrik> ok thanks, I'll try it again. But I forgot something to mention. The first time when I tried to install, I couldn't see the screen again. Only the mouse. Had to reboot the computer, than I was able to see the installation process
<hezy> did you check the CD? you should
<systrik> charlie-tca, I did ctrl + alt+f1 to get to the console and tried to start xfce again. But the console said, the I have to remove the current x11 first, I did "sudo rm /tmp/.X0-lock/" and than "startx"
<systrik> but nothing changed
<systrik> hezy, no I didn't, maybe the CD has a problem.
<hezy> what os do you use now?
<systrik> slackware
<hezy> this is how to check in ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<systrik> many thanks for your help hezy
<hezy> but it should be the same in slackware
<hezy> you are welcome. if you need more help, I'll be back in 15 minutes.
<systrik> ok thx
<hezy> systrik: how is it going?
<SCC-Faust> hey I need help
<SCC-Faust> Getting internet
<SCC-Faust> on my xubuntu
<SCC-Faust> THanks
<hezy> SCC-Faust: what's the problem?
<SCC-Faust> It won't identify my wireless card... or something.
<SCC-Faust> I have a compaq presario laptop.
<hezy> what model is it exactly?
<SCC-Faust> Let me check
<SCC-Faust> Presario C700
<SCC-Faust> cool
<SCC-Faust> i found a chip underneath my laptop
<hezy> chip?
<SCC-Faust> food
<SCC-Faust> it didn't taste good though
<hezy> hhh
<hezy> I found this in the ubuntu forums:
<hezy> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4039646#post4039646
<hezy> it is somewhat old post
<hezy> but seems to be a similar model
<SCC-Faust> I'm hopeless.
<SCC-Faust> I can't even get the very first command to work
<SCC-Faust> rofl
<hezy> yes, the link I sent does give a solution
<SCC-Faust> It does.
<SCC-Faust> but when i
<SCC-Faust> sudo apt-get install uswsusp
<SCC-Faust> It says
<SCC-Faust> "Package uswsusp is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<Dracari> its likely a broadcom based card
<SCC-Faust> etc etc means package is missing, has been obsolete, or only available from another source etc etc
<SCC-Faust> It is I think
<Dracari> hezy open a terminal and run "lspci"
<hezy> SCC-Faust: never mind, uswsusp has nothing to do with wireless
<SCC-Faust> Oh.
<SCC-Faust> Sorry, this is my first linux system, so I'm kind of dumb.
<SCC-Faust> Unfortunate I'm already stuck on an issue like this :9
<Dracari> do you see anything like broadcom 4301 ?
<SCC-Faust> yes
<Dracari> then here.
<Dracari> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<SCC-Faust> Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<SCC-Faust> Thanks yo.
<Dracari> thats a good guide to getting it to work
<Dracari> i had the same prob w/ both my dell and compaq just last week ^^;;
<hezy> yes this is a good guide
<Dracari> scroll down to where it says Internet access
<Dracari> as well your compaq have a card reader?
<SCC-Faust> I don't believe so. o-o
<Dracari> ok as the Texas Instruments TI16xx readers dont work in 8.04 + *ubuntu
<Dracari> ( i have the presario R3000 which came w/ a 5 in 1 reader)
<Dracari> brb changing Routers
<Dracari|ZZzzZZzz> can be so bothersome to add things to XBMC Xbox's
<Dracari|ZZzzZZzz> only if xUbuntu (xbox Xubuntu) wasnt so slow on a 733mhz 64vid ram 64mb system ram id use linux or native XBMC
<WCityMike> Hello.  I'm sorry to bother you all, but I'm needing some XUbuntu installation help and wondering if this would be the place to ask after it.
<WCityMike> Anyone actually here?  It says 58 members ...
<WCityMike> Anyone?  Stuck in a bit of a unique situation.  (Well, unique to me, I'm sure it's old hat to you guys.)
<WCityMike> One last try before I split.  Would in anyone be present to be able to help with something?
<Dracari> No oone ever pays attention to "Dont ask to Ask.."
<Ben2> Anyone know why my shell scripts won't execute in my live session?
<SCC-Faust> Umm
<SCC-Faust> Thanks to the people
<SCC-Faust> Who helped me
<SCC-Faust> I now have wireless on my xubuntu laptop!
<Dracari> you were the one ealier w/ wifi issues on the compaq?
<SCC-Faust> yeah
<Dracari> :3 i was the one who gave you the broadcom guide
<SCC-Faust> Do I like... owe you a blowjob now?
<Dracari> if on a restart and its down again just open a terminal and run "sudo modprobe b43"
<Dracari> lol Nah but yw for the help :3
<Dracari> Updating a USB Pendrive Install takes a LONG Time
<Laserbeak431> hello, i'm running an old install of xubuntu in a vbox i've just reinstalled. can someone tell me the command to check the architechture?
<Laserbeak431> im not sure if it's 32 or 64 bit
<Dracari> i'll look for you
<Dracari> but vbox? like a virtualPC?
<Laserbeak431> umane -m
<Laserbeak431> and yes its like vpc
<Laserbeak431> thanks anyway :)
<Dracari> wa sgoing to say most virtual PC software will show if you have a 64Bit OS installed as teh guestOS
<Laserbeak431> Dracari: ah good point
<Dracari> wb SCC-Faust
<SCC-Faust> Hey I'm on Xchat... WITH MY XUBUNTU LAPTOP
<SCC-Faust> BAM
<SCC-Faust> Now I can look at porn from my bed.
<Laserbeak43> is intrepid an old release?
<Laserbeak43> "This one is only for Ubuntu Intrepid users: $ sudo apt-get install lib32readline5-dev"
<pleia2> yes
<pleia2> intrepid is 8.10
<Laserbeak43> oh ok thanks
<levar> i can not play mp3's something about decoder
<levar> also everytime i login i have to login under terminal and type in startxfce4. Why is that
<levar> hello
<levar> everytime i login i have to login under terminal and type in startxfce4. Why is that
<levar> HELLO
<Balsaq> i will say this. i'll bet if you were runnimg a clean xubuntu install and not a dual boot and not a virtual OS...i bet you would not have this problem.
<n2diy> Can Thunar read files on remote machines
<Balsaq> For security reasons Thunar only executes files of type application/x-desktop, application/x-executable and application/x-shellscript
<levar> i have problems
<Balsaq> levar are you rubbung a clean xubuntu install?
<levar> rubbung? what is that
<Balsaq> sorry...using/running
<levar> yes i am
<Balsaq> woth no dual boot and no virtual OS?
<levar> nope
<levar> just xubuntu
<Balsaq> what version
<levar> 9.10
<Balsaq> becasue when i boot xubuntu...i dont have to do anyhting like you said.....levar> also everytime i login i have to login under terminal and type in startxfce4. Why is that
<levar> i dont know why well where do i edit my login settings. maybe thats it
<Balsaq> loer left hand of screen as you are booting i think
<Balsaq> lower*
<levar> and how do i get administrative privledges
<Balsaq> youm should already have them if it s your install
<Balsaq> you*
<levar> its is saying i dont have that
<Balsaq> By default, the root account password is locked in xubuntu...if that is what you are after?
<Balsaq> i would say change your password levar
<Sysi> levar: what it does when you try to log in normally?
<Sysi> and did you make just normal installation?
<levar> it should just log me in automatically . it is a normal installation
<Balsaq> when i enter xubuntu i have to pust in my user name and then my password
<Balsaq> put*
<levar> when i d id install i chose log in automatically
<Balsaq> hmmm....never did it that way? maybe that is why he doesn't have admin priveledges?
<Sysi> sounds like someting pretty badly wrong
<Sysi> or dunno
<levar> One Big Mess. How would i get to the login screen and login under xsessions instead of xterm
<Sysi> so you end up to xterm in normal login?
<levar> I think it is
<Sysi> can you get to xfce?
<levar> how do i get there
<levar> im a newbie
<Sysi> exec xfce4-session
<Sysi> should work IIRC
<levar> is that for the graphical interface
<Sysi> yes
<levar> im on the graphical interface
<Sysi> oh right
<Sysi> that's xfce :)
<Sysi> or should be..
<levar> i just want to login like a normal user
<Sysi> settings → login window
<levar> when i do that it says.......( i will tell u)
<Sysi> no settings, System in main menu
<Sysi> or: gksudo gdmsetup
<Sysi> and select autologin off
<levar> "faild to run /usr/sbin/gdmsetup as user root.(below that) unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file
<levar> when i type in that code as well i get the same error message
<levar> i get an error message when i first login about it is going to start in low graphics mode
<Sysi> what graphics card do you have?
<levar> i dont know
<Sysi> lspci | grep VGA
<levar> its a laptop
<Sysi> levar: did you use wubi for instllation?
<levar> what is wubi
<Sysi> windows ubuntu installer
<levar> i used a live cd
<Balsaq> ?
<Balsaq> tough cookie...
<Sysi> i maybe would do something un-linux like reinstall or/and trying other version
<Balsaq> i just dont see how it could happen
<Balsaq> yeah the linux tex seem to think reinstalling is surrender
<levar> i have an ATI video card
<neur1> installed the beta2 shutdown not working tried the rmmod snd-hda-intel fix, but still no good. any new fixes? workarounds?
<neur1> thanks
<levar> i need the terminal code to edit user privlidges
<knome> what privileges?
<Balsaq> sudo passwd your_user_name
<TheSheep> Balsaq: errr... no
<Balsaq> o sorry
<knome> TheSheep, baaaaAAA!
<TheSheep> knome: ...
<moetunes> heh
<Balsaq> he has been trying for hours to become root as best as ican tell which is not going to happen.
<knome> :]
<levar> i found out my problem
<levar> some how i lost privileges. i checked out my account and under privileges everything is greyed out
<levar> so if i can get the terminal code to edit my privileges in root using "su" i will be good I THINK
<TheSheep> levar: you need to click on the button with the icon of a key
<TheSheep> levar: in 'users and groups'
<levar> its greyed out
<TheSheep> the icon next to 'click to make changes'
<levar> yup
<levar> who got the answer
<Balsaq> time to catch some ZZzzzzz.....Good Morning Xubuntu!
<Kangarooo> hello. one day i got mic working for skype but thouse settings wasnt saved so yesterday when i needed mic to work i messed all settings up and now i cant hear what other to who i was tryng to speak in skype isnt clear sound. when they speak speakers are dynamicly setting themselfs silent for 1/2 seconds and then back. so i thought id resset but how?
<odie5533> If I want to use xubuntu and I already have the regular ubuntu cds, should I download the xubuntu ones or just install the ubuntu and add xfce desktop?
<psycho_oreos> you can install ubuntu and then download/install xubuntu-desktop (virtual package that's available inside repository)
<odie5533> Are there other changes between xubuntu and ubuntu?
<psycho_oreos> apart from xfce? not really
<hawkal> Is there a printer manager in xubuntu?
<Sysi> menu → system → printing
<Sysi> or something like that
<hawkal> I cannot see anything for printing here
<Sysi> i have :o
<Sysi> or wait..
<Sysi> there is, and then menu in server etc
<hawkal> yours install must be different to mine then
<Sysi> this should be default, 10.04 though
<Sysi> try to manually run system-config-printer
<knome> Sysi, 10.04 is still beta/rc :P
<knome> Sysi, can't expect users have that
<Sysi> knome: that kind of things usually don't change
<Sysi> but you never know, that's why i mentioned it
<knome> :P
 * ablomen has system => printing too, in 9.10
<hawkal> thank you
<lk> hello
<lk> hello
<Sachse_Siechtum> lk, hello
<Kangarooo> can anyone cofirm this? in pidgin clean install default irc network is irc.ubuntu.com ?
<ablomen> Kangarooo, yes, thats correct (irc.ubuntu.com just forewards to irc.freenode.net btw)
<ablomen> ehm chat.freenode.net
<Kangarooo> so theres also irc.freenode.net and also chat.freenode.net ?
<ablomen> irc.feenode.net also redirects to chat.freenode.net
<Pitel> how to create application launcher on panel from item in applications menu?
<charlie-tca> Pitel: you can not do it directly. Right-click on panel, left-click on 'add new items', left-click on 'Launcher'
<Pitel> yeah, i found that, but i don't want to fill all the params and select icon by hand
<charlie-tca> okay
<Sysi> create it to desktop and copypaste them :p
<Sysi> for some reason there's more automagic
<Pitel> ok :)
<Sachse_Siechtum> what is the command for the compiz fusion icon?
<Sachse_Siechtum> to put in into the autostart
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello I got the Logitech, Inc. QuickCam Express Plus are there any drivers for Xubuntu?
<Sachse_Siechtum> oh wait..it works on aMSN ...but not on skype
<Aquina> A friend of mine told me it's possible on some Windows systems (did not tell me which one I guess XP) to lock/disable some USB ports or block data transfer to them. I know it's possible to unload the linuxs' kernels usb module regarding GNU/Linux. This however kills all USB related data transfers. Is it possible to partially disable/control it like when using Windows? Is Windows probably using some crazy userspace crap that only makes ppl. think USB
<Aquina> is unavailable/disabled?
<Sachse_Siechtum> Aquina, as far as I know you can enable/disable USB ports in your computers BIOS
<genii> That is also usually global though
<genii> Aquina: Conceivable you could use the info of "Bus 008 Device 001:"  type section returned from the lsusb command to then modify some value in corresponding /sys/bus/usb/devices/  section which would affect that device's performance
<genii> (like hibernate it without wakeup capability)
<stefanoferrante_> hola
<stefanoferrante_> who can suggest me some optimizations to perform in xubuntu for an aspire one 110 with ssd drive?
<Aquina> thanks for your input! :-)
<aoxson> Hello?
<Aquina> Optimizations, stefanoferrante_? Xubuntu GNU/Linux is *not* Windows. The only thing yu can do is disable or reconfigure stuf, but hrere is a statement made by Ritchie (I guess) who complained about optimizaitions.
<charlie-tca> !hi | aoxson
<ubottu> aoxson: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Aquina> :-)
<aoxson> So anyone mind helping me out a bit? :D
<knome> !ask | aoxson
<ubottu> aoxson: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<charlie-tca> Sure, hello is a greeting used in english.
<aoxson> Well I just installed xubuntu and my battery time seems very low as now it's only 1.5hours at max
<aoxson> at windows it was 3 hours
<aoxson> Can this have anything to do with drivers that aren't installed?
<aoxson> Or could this be cause my graphic card is constant on?
<aoxson> How can you check if the graphic card is correctly installed?
<charlie-tca> you have a desktop?
<charlie-tca> The drivers in linux are normally just installed; unlike windows where you must do each driver individually
<aoxson> No i'm on a laptop
<charlie-tca> by desktop, you have a background and icons on it?
<aoxson> Aah yeh
<charlie-tca> driver installed
<aoxson> But why can't i put on a higher resolution then?
<charlie-tca> sorry, having some other issues
<charlie-tca> You are using the free driver. go to Applications -> System -> Hardware Drivers
<charlie-tca> It should have one to install for your specific video card
<charlie-tca> or, it doesn't recognize the card, normally quite old or ATI mobility 200
<aoxson> Ati mobility radeon HD 5470
<aoxson> and it doesn't seem to find anything as it stays blank
<charlie-tca> hmmm
<charlie-tca> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aoxson> It only find the ATI controller
<aoxson> I don't seem to have sound either
<aoxson> o0
<charlie-tca> What version is this?
<aoxson> of xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> yes
<aoxson> 9.10
<charlie-tca> The good news is sound works better in 10.04, that is being released next week
<charlie-tca> The bad news is we have to wait for someone else to help with the ati video
<aoxson> hmm okey
<aoxson> Well don't mind the video just need sound =D any known way to fix it?
<charlie-tca> have you turned it on? left-click the speaker, left click controls, put some check marks in
<charlie-tca> Then you got to right click the speaker, left click properties, make sure the alsa thing is selected, close it. now the sound should work
<aoxson> alsa thing?
<charlie-tca> Where it says 'Sound card: ' you select alsa
<charlie-tca> it probably has some other stuff in there, but you want whichever one includes alsa mixer
<aoxson> okey
<charlie-tca> now sound should work
<aoxson> Hmm
<charlie-tca> probably don't have any system sounds.
<aoxson> amarok doesn't seem to play music
<charlie-tca> I don't know amarok
<aoxson> Vlc seems to work though
<charlie-tca> amarok probably has more things need to be done for it
<aoxson> ah okey
<aoxson> thanks
<charlie-tca> no problem
<aoxson> charlie-tca would you advice people to use xubuntu with wireless?
<charlie-tca> sure
<aoxson> i'm sitting next to the modem
<aoxson> and I only have 2 bar
<aoxson> Hmm
<charlie-tca> When you move away, do you lose the connection or does it still work? It might be a visual aid error
<aoxson> well actually it just fell down
<aoxson> Had to use the cable
<charlie-tca> ooops
<aoxson> That's what I thought xD
<Sachse_Siechtum> hello anyone there?
<charlie-tca> nope
<aoxson> Hey
 * charlie-tca is a figment of your imagination
<charlie-tca> Hello, Sachse_Siechtum
<Sachse_Siechtum> OMG
<charlie-tca> huh
<Sachse_Siechtum> uhm I just watched a installation howto on youtube...
<charlie-tca> and...?
<Sachse_Siechtum> and I saw there, that you can assign different partitions for / and /home..
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> I do it all the time
<charlie-tca> makes a reinstall easier
<Sachse_Siechtum> so when I install it that way...I gonna have a partition for OS and one for my own files?
<charlie-tca> I can reinstall without messing with /home
<charlie-tca> yup
<aoxson> cool
<Sachse_Siechtum> sweet so when lucid comes out  gonna format my whole hdd (leave XP behind) and do it that way
<Sachse_Siechtum> +I
<charlie-tca> I am doing 16 installs between yesterday and today, on the same two systems. By having a separate /home, I don't lose any data
<Sachse_Siechtum> I see
<Sachse_Siechtum> and then when I use simple backup I just can backup the /home folder..
<Sachse_Siechtum> or the os partition for that matter
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> should be able to backup /home now, can't you?
<Sachse_Siechtum> so what is a good size for the / partition?
<Sachse_Siechtum> 10 Gbytes?
<charlie-tca> depends on what you have
<charlie-tca> I have one system on a 40GB hdd, so I give / 10GB, and /home 28GB, with /swap 2GB
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah I will backup home on a USB stick before I swipe my system..
<Sachse_Siechtum> I got a  3 gbyte swap
<charlie-tca> On my big drives, I still give / between 15-20 GB, and grow /home to 80GB, so I can use ubuntuone
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> oh and I just trashed PiTiVi for Kdenlive :-)
<charlie-tca> I think I am losing money on ubuntuone, I pay the monthly fee, but can only get it to work with one system
<Sachse_Siechtum> thats strange
<charlie-tca> Sachse_Siechtum: nice... ;-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> ubuntuone is this backup service right?
<charlie-tca> Strange I can get it to work?
<Sachse_Siechtum> no strange it only works on one system
<charlie-tca> UbuntuOne is supposed to be good for backups, yes
<charlie-tca> yup, I don't know how good it is if it doesn't really work
<Sachse_Siechtum> and today I finally installed compiz :-) I kinda missed it hehe
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah
<charlie-tca> OTOH, it is working on Xubuntu
<magic_ninja420> so lol
<charlie-tca> I can't even find docs that tell how to make it work with Thunar
<charlie-tca> It is kind of a test deal, I guess
<Sachse_Siechtum> what do you mean?
<Sachse_Siechtum> OTOH? whats that?
<charlie-tca> On The Other Hand
<Sachse_Siechtum> I dont use thunar I use nautilus
<Sachse_Siechtum> it gives me a nerd-******* ;-)
<charlie-tca> That what they say works with UbuntuOne! But... it doesn't come with Xubuntu, and that is what I am testing
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah ok
<Sachse_Siechtum> I see
<Sachse_Siechtum> alright away playing max payne 2 (on wine) :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> what is the terminal command for the "add remove applications" tab?
<Sachse_Siechtum> because it doesnt show when I click on it
<charlie-tca> you should look in '/usr/share/applications/add-remove applciations' and see what the exec is
<charlie-tca> I don't have 9.10 available today
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<Sachse_Siechtum> damn nautilus overwrites my wallpaper
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> Most of the gnome apps are written to take over now.
<kurzbrey> hello
<charlie-tca> !hi | kurzbrey
<ubottu> kurzbrey: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
#xubuntu 2010-04-21
<Sachse_Siechtum> anybody home?
<cody-somerville> yup
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok I cant open the tab "add/remove applications" all of a sudden
<Sachse_Siechtum> so I'd like to know what the terminal command for this tab is
<Sachse_Siechtum> because I cant find it in usr/share/applications
<Sachse_Siechtum> is it gnome-app-install-xfce.desktop ?
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah no its not
<_Techie_> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<_Techie_> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Aquina> n8
<Guest24078> i'm on 9.10, and installed compiz, and turned on the cube desktop settings. but it hasn't done anything. how can i fix this?
<Guest24078> i'm running a virtual machine, if that changes anything
<Balsaq> what are your system specs Guest24078
<Guest24078> on the actual computer?
<Balsaq> do you have what it takes to run compiz
<Balsaq> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-and-configure-compiz-fusion-in-ubuntu-9-10karmic.html
<Balsaq> The Pre-requisites include
<Balsaq> Proper drivers installed for your Intel,ATI or nVidia or Intel Graphics card.
<Balsaq> If you are using ATI,Nvidia Display cards you can install drivers from System--->Administration--->Hardware Drivers to detect the graphic card and to install associated drivers.
<Guest24078> i'm running in a virtual system on a macbook pro
<Guest24078> i'm pretty sure i have the hardware for it
<Balsaq> hmmm i know a good mac guy...he's in my channel. i wil lask him about this.
<Guest24078> ok
<Guest24078> because i don't have that menu option (System--->Administration)
<Guest24078> also, everything i find tells me to just go into the settings and turn on the visual effects, but i can't do that. again, those options just don't exist.
<Balsaq> hmmm i gotta a couple good MAc guys in there and they have fallen silent. must be a complex issue or they are scrambling for information as i am. while we all search for answers you may try youtube as i have seen some pretty awesome tutorials on compiz on youtube.
<Guest24078> thanks
<Guest24078> yeah, i've been trying that
<Guest24078> nothing i can find is for this version of xubuntu, though, and hasn't really been working
<Guest24078> i'm wondering if it might have to do with the version of xubuntu?
<Balsaq> possibly...
<Balsaq> i have seen many issues with 9.10 as i am in here a lot
<Guest24078> i've been considering just switching to ubuntu, or downgrading the xubuntu
<Balsaq> hmmm youtube seems to have good tuorials on mac with compiz on ubuntu 9.04
<Balsaq> i dont like to mention t his too much in channel..but they are going to have to pry 9.04 from my clenched fists....i like it that much. i will keep it until i am forced to upgrade, which i think will be sometime this fall. Then i will do a clean reinstall with xubuntu 10.04.
<Guest24078> yeah, i'm not liking 9.10 too much...
<haywire> Hmmm what's better abt. 9.04?  As a linux (and xubuntu) newbie, I have started with 9.10 and have nothing to compare it to...
<Guest24078> honestly, it might just have to do with the support available for it, but it's not big deal, really
<Guest24078> it comes down to small details
<Balsaq> yeah, was hoping someone who has done it would chime in by now.
<Balsaq> not  sure why it appears to me that 904 is better, just my impression running my 904 and watching what goes on in here....and i am no expert. to combat my lack of knowledge i just run a straight xubuntu install, all by itself on the HD and never give  me any problem. runs the same everyday.
<haywire> Compared to windoze, xubuntu 9.10 rocks...  I had a few hurdles right away to contend with that "broke me in hard", but was a learning experience.  The only thing left to conquer is printing to a shared printer on my network...
<Guest24078> i'll be getting a new computer in the next few months, and i'm going to dual boot it to xubuntu or ubuntu (i still have to decide...)
<Guest24078> yeah, i've had that same issue
<Guest24078> i haven't been able to figure out the printing
<haywire> I got CUPS to find the printer on my network, and it "wakes it up" but nothing prints, and it hangs the print spooler in my Vista , <uhggh> host machine.
<Balsaq> my xubuntu computer works great with my HP color printer, but i could not get it to work with my ancient  epson laser printer.
<haywire> I suppose I will experiment next by temporarily direct-connecting the HP printer (one of the most supported linux printers, I thought...) to my linux box, to see if it is a driver prob.
<Guest24078> CUPS?
<haywire> Common Unix Print Service.... I *think*... it comes preinstalled in xubuntu 9.10 and found my printer on my network with a search... but can't seem to drive it...
<Guest24078> mine can't seem to find my printer at all
<haywire> Is it a network, or local printer?
<Guest24078> network
<haywire> For me, hanging the print spooler in my host machine is worse than not working at all... brings all printing to a halt from any mach. on my network... spouse has a hissy fit..:-/  --- what brand printer?
<Guest24078> HP
<haywire> See... that is the puzzling part... I don't have any experience to help you, but everything I read says HP is well supported with the HPLIP driver pack, etc..
<haywire> And we're both having issues with an HP printer....Hmmmm...
<haywire> Guest24078:  Is your printer a connected to your network via ethernet, or indirectly, via a host machine ON your network?
<Guest24078> ethernet
<haywire> yikes, I would think that should be easier than what I'm trying to do...:-(
<haywire> When I get some more time, I may try to enable the virtual LPD print server in my Vista machine, and try printing that way, instead of using SAMBA...especially if connecting the experiment of connecting the printer locally pans out...
<haywire> Balsaq:  If you still around, can you tell me if your HP color printer was connected locally, or on your network?
<Balsaq> locally
<Balsaq> i dont have all my stuff connected yet
<haywire> I suspect mine will work that way, too, whatdya think?
<Balsaq> but i will say it worked on xubuntu without any tinkering
<Balsaq> plug n play
<haywire> That network printing is where I think it gets tricky...
<Balsaq> prolly...cant wait to get into that...got a buch of computer to put on the network and 2 printers
<Balsaq> bunch*
<haywire> I think since I have a windoze machine involved, that is where the "catfight" begins...
<Balsaq> yup...several of mine are windows
<Balsaq> one mac and some linux
<haywire> It really wouldn't be so bad if I had a true network printer (i think) but when I have to have the host machine running vista...well you read the results...
<Balsaq> omg vista i had that for 2 weeks once
<Balsaq> i have 7 now
<Balsaq> and xo pro
<Balsaq> i was spending a lot of time configuring vista...
<haywire> well enuf of the bad.. the good news is that I got xubuntu dual booting on my old p4 1.7ghz with only 512 ram, I was able (after many hours work) to custom edit an xorg.conf file to drive my 32" LCD with it's native resolution of 1360x768, and it looks better than my windows desktop (xp home is other os)
<Balsaq> sheez...could you put those instructions on paper!
<haywire> hmmm... why ... u having a resolution issue with 9.10?  (mine was stuck at only 800x600)
<Balsaq> no i use 904...but i will say i dont know how to make a dual booter
<Balsaq> i see people struggling with it all the time
<Balsaq> i have a couple unused computers that i would like to tool around with...i wouldnt mess with my 9.04 computer.
<haywire> Well, like everthing I attempt I did it wrong the 1st time...I actually had a spare drive here, and removed my xp home hdd, and simply loaded xubuntu on my spare drive... then I tried to "marry them up using GRUB"...
<haywire> That wasn't my smartest idea...didn't work at all...
<haywire> I found out that Windoze absolutely will not boot unless it is on the primary Hdd (not slave) I simply jumpered both IDE drives for cable select, installed them, and ran the install from the xubuntu 9.10 live CD... I formated the slave drive for ext3, and GRUB was loaded automatically... that part was the easy part for me...
<Balsaq> that is over my head
<Balsaq> sheez
<haywire> well, you don't have to use 2 drives like mee..
<Balsaq> my towers have room for more drives
<haywire> If you have large enough drive, you can partition it with gparted (comes with xubuntu) and it will be seen by the system as if it were 2 drives..
<Balsaq> is tha easier and less trouble?
<haywire> I'm sort of an old DOS user,, (I liked dos better than windows...) and although ALL the commands are different in linux, I am quite intriqued... ---easier, yes, at least from a mechanical (connecting) standpoint
<haywire> every time I want to get on the web now, I reach for my xubuntu machine (with the sweet 32" 16x9 monitor :-) .  Of course it browses faster than my Pentium D dual-core CPU running a 2.8GHz processor, and 2 gigs ram... shows you how windoze can mire a machine down!
<haywire> Balsaq:  How you you like Win 7?
<Balsaq> i have my xubuntu on a 2.4 intel w/ 1 gig pc1066....this one here is xp pro on the same hardware and i have w7 on and i5 w/ 4 gig ddr3
<Balsaq> and some otheres i am gradually getting too
<haywire> I reread where you said you disliked vista, so you like 7 better?
<Balsaq> yes no doubt
<Balsaq> its more stable for me
<Balsaq> i had vista on a quad core with 6 gigs of ram and i returned it.
<haywire> You're not the only one I have heard that from.. maybe they finally came up with a winner.  I have no experience with it yet, but might have to check it out..
<haywire> I think with a linux box, once you put in the seat time to get it to do what you want, it is very stable and trustworthy.  Getting there requires some effort on the part of the "administrator" - Ugghh I hate that word, esp. when it boils down to "me"
<haywire> I will say that if you do get the GRUB bootloader working for you to perform dual-boot, you will like it... Just don't run your xubuntu from the GRUB boot menu in "Recovery Mode" - I did once, and it was a disaster... I couldn't configure the autologin after that, and kept getting greeted with a login screen asking for my user name and pwd...couldn't disable it...
<Balsaq> yikes
<haywire> yeah, I was this || close to reinstalling the whole ball of wax...
<Balsaq> see when i got his laptop w/ the i5, i wanted it to ed being w7 with xubuntu beside it. but i have reached that confidence level yet.
<Balsaq> ed=be*
<haywire> yeah, it is definitely tense moments when your playing with drive partioning... If you care *at all* about the possibility (probability?) of loosing your 7, xp, or whatever, then you must create a backup of it first.
<haywire> It's one of the reasons I physically removed the known good xp home drive while first playing with xubuntu.
<haywire> I also have ZERO experience with linux on laptops..
<haywire> My "poor" xp home on this machine hasn't been booted in over a week...It'll probably have 50 stinking updates it wants to install when I finally boot it <grin>
<_Techie_> sweet, my money has been transferred
<toal193> aeh
<Canonical> aeh
<Canonical> viuuu
<Canonical> arararararara
<toal193> diz aeh, como ativar o dontzap no xubby?
<psycho_oreos> !English
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Canonical> agora alguem daki vai te ajudar simples :)
<toal193> ops, sorry
<toal193> how can I kill an unresponsive fullscreen process?
<psycho_oreos> hmm I dunno I'd use console to pkill it
<psycho_oreos> if you have other desktops you can pkill from there too
<toal193> how can I enable dontzap in xub?
<Balsaq> i think once i just clicked the mouse a few times up in the upper right hand corner of the screen ad the controls came back there where i could get at em
<charlie-tca> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<toal193> I've already tried to add this command line to ~/.xinitrc, nothing happened, :(
<toal193> how can I call setxkbmap at every X session?
<charlie-tca> toal193: did you add it to keyboard shortcuts?
<toal193> common shortcuts are disable when in fullscreen
<toal193> is there any script when I can add a command line to execute every time X starts?
<charlie-tca>  /etc/rc.local
<toal193> I'll try this, thanx :D
<charlie-tca> or write a one-line bash program and add it to  ~/.config/autostart  to start for each user
<toal193> ~/.config/autostart folder contains only launchers (.desktop files)
<charlie-tca> and they can be used to run a bash file
<charlie-tca> It is what I use to mount my systems using ssh-fuse
<toal193> I must create a launcher to run the bash script?
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> If you want to use that, otherwise, add it to /etc/rc.local
<toal193> to run setxkbmap from a bash script I
<toal193> must put "exec" before?
<toal193> all right, thanx every1
<odie5533> How do I install xfce/xubuntu after installing from the regular ubuntu cds?
<charlie-tca> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<odie5533> when I do that in synaptic, it marks ubuntu-desktop for removal.
<charlie-tca> yup
<odie5533> will ubuntu still be updated correctly?
<charlie-tca> ubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, it is only needed to upgrade to the latest version
<odie5533> I thought ubuntu-desktop coordinated updates
<charlie-tca> upgrades, not updates
<odie5533> oh
<charlie-tca> It will upgrade whatever desktop package is installed at the time
<odie5533> I'm running 10.04 beta 2. So when I want to upgrade to full 10.04, or 10.11 or something later on, I will need to first upgrade xubuntu-desktop, then install the ubuntu-desktop again to get everything fully upgraded?
<charlie-tca> After installing xubuntu-desktop, you can mark ubuntu-desktop again. It will remove xubuntu-desktop, but everything else stays
<odie5533> pulseaudio appears to be leaving me
<charlie-tca> during the upgrade to a new version, it will depend on what gnome has done.
<odie5533> Isn't the pulseaudio the new, good linux audio manager thing?
<charlie-tca> Some of xubuntu may be removed because gnome won't allow things to work
<charlie-tca> pulseaudio is the new audio manager, yes
<odie5533> I won't have it if I install xubuntu. Compatability issues?
<charlie-tca> Yes, parts of it specific to gnome desktop are going away, parts of it will stay
<charlie-tca> Since the changes to gnome, some stuff is no longer fully compatibility
<charlie-tca> well, compatible
<odie5533> will I still have audio on gnome?
<charlie-tca> should have
<odie5533> well, I guess I'll find out.
<odie5533> I noticed xubuntu chose slightly different applications to install: gimp, gnumeric, exaile, thunderbird. Is this because there is more room on an xubuntu cd to add stuff? I guess I'm asking, why the deviation from the main project's choice of applications?
<charlie-tca> Nope, it is because xubuntu wants lighter applications than gnome has
<charlie-tca> gnumeric and abiword replace OpenOffice.org and use much less resources
<charlie-tca> Thunderbird uses less resources than evolution
<odie5533> plus gnumeric is just plain better :)
<odie5533> what about gimp?
<charlie-tca> We saw no reason to remove gimp, our users can learn to use it or install something else if they choose to
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu is aiming at the new users from windows more than Xubuntu is
<charlie-tca> We usually get users that have been around a little bit, since they have older equipment that is not doing so good on windows
<odie5533> In a few minutes I will have both ubuntu and xubuntu packages installed. Will my computer go any slower than a regular xubuntu install with the extra stuff? Not sure of any difference in running daemons.
<charlie-tca> depends on the system. With 256mb ram and low drive space, yes. For most users, not noticable
<odie5533> I previously tried and like xfce. I'm running a laptop and hoping to get slightly better battery usage from it. Currently, Windows 7 lasts longer than Ubuntu on battery. I have 2GB RAM and plenty of space.
<charlie-tca> You probably won't notice any difference, then
<odie5533> I now have Xubuntu session and Xfce session. Which should I be using?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu session
<odie5533> whats the other one, a vanilla xfce themed one?
<charlie-tca> Sort of
<odie5533> Xubuntu is using 450 MB of RAM. Gnome used 470 MB. Is it supposed to use that much?
<charlie-tca> You installed on top of gnome
<charlie-tca> gnome still has services running
<odie5533> do I need to reinstall from xubuntu disks then?
<charlie-tca> If you want a clean installation
<charlie-tca> I don't really know if it will make much difference, though
<odie5533> theres no option to uninstall the gnome stuff?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu is about 30% less resources total
<charlie-tca> Not automatically
<charlie-tca> And there will be some even on the clean install, since xubuntu is built from Ubuntu
<odie5533> the 30% estimate is for the base os, right? And then the xfce programs are generally lighter on top of that?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> A pure xfce installation is lighter than Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<charlie-tca> That explains how to remove the gnome stuff
<odie5533> Are those commands for someone that installed from the xubuntu cds?
<charlie-tca> What commands?
<odie5533> purexfce ones
<charlie-tca> no
<odie5533> who are they aimed for then?
<charlie-tca> people that installed Ubuntu, then installed Xubuntu and want to clean out the ubuntu/gnome part
<charlie-tca> or those that installed Kubuntu, then installed Xubuntu
<cassiodacris> Ajuda
<cassiodacris> alguém pode me ajudar
<knome> !en | cassiodacris
<ubottu> cassiodacris: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<knome> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<knome> maybe :)
<moetunes> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<cassiodacris> ok
<rosalind> anyone here have troubles with multi user ?
<rosalind> for some reason xfce logs me out randomly
<rosalind> totally uncalled for
<rosalind> can't even use the computer., if I am typing something and the computer logs out, then I lose everything.
<rosalind> i've had this problem for several years
<knome> which xubuntu version are you using?
<rosalind> knome, its Xubuntu 9.10
<rosalind> I just changed the soundcard (which was not working)
<rosalind> I don't think that will fix it though
<rosalind> its a typical problem I have been having for several years
<rosalind> not sure why it would just crash a session like that
<rosalind> I am going to try and reproduce this problem
<knome> that would help if you had any idea when it happens
<knome> i only can think of HW failure, really
<rosalind> knome,
<rosalind> sorry
<rosalind> anyone know how to switch users in Xubuntu 9.10
<rosalind> while keeping the first one on still
<knome> try adding the xfapplet panel applet to your panel
<knome> and select the user switcher there
<knome> that should work
<rosalind> where do I find this xfapplet ? I am in add new items to the panel
<knome> it should appear in the list
<rosalind> its not in the list, maybe I have to install it
<knome> xfce4-xfapplet-plugin
<rosalind> yeah I have to install that
<rosalind> one sec
<rosalind> ok knome I have xfapplet installed, it says though it is for Gnome Applications
<rosalind> ahh I see
<rosalind> nice
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello dear Linux users. :-)
<guest20> Anyone home?
<charlie-tca> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<guest20> I don't have a question, yet. Just wanted to check out  this chat.
<charlie-tca> There are always people here.
<guest20> That's good to know. I just started using xubuntu.
<charlie-tca> Whenever you need help, just type the question, all on one line, here. If anyone knows the answer, they will help you.
<guest20> OK...I might mention that I don't know much about chats. Been using PC's for ten years, just never did chat much.
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> Just try to type without using enter as a space bar. We will help as we can. The biggest thing is don't wait if others are on, but ask the question anyway.
<guest20> Supper is ready here. I'll return after I eat. What do I do to exit temporarily?
<charlie-tca> They will read around it and keep going.
<charlie-tca> just go
<charlie-tca> leave yourself signed in, it is okay
<guest20> Thanks!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<Peacimowen> I'm having sound issues.. gstreamer fails to detect my card, although aplay -l still lists it..
<Peacimowen> speaker-test gives "ALSA lib confmisc.c:768:(parse_card) cannot find card '0'" and lots of "No such file or directory"
<Peacimowen> Can anyone help me fix this?
#xubuntu 2010-04-22
<pleia2> Peacimowen: sound issues are always pretty tricky, have you tried searching ubuntuforums.org ?
<pleia2> Peacimowen: also, maybe pastebin output of aplay -l
<Peacimowen> I've been googling for a while.
<Peacimowen> http://pastebin.com/WU7dKXC5
<Peacimowen> pleia2: Thing is, I used to have sound, but after I had to reset the computer yesterday, both sound and display (x.org) broke somehow. I fixed X by re-installing the nVidia drivers as bts had suggsted, but sound doesn't look so simple to fix.
<Peacimowen> So, plenty of things tell me the sound card is there, but everything that tries to access it tells me it isn't.
<Peacimowen> oh, sound DOES work as root. Interesting.
<pleia2> Peacimowen: maybe check mixer levels? (sometimes when I reboot sound comes back muted)
<Peacimowen> and there ya have it.. restarting fixed it, somehow.
<jst_> Does anyone know if Exaile will be the default media player in 10.04?
<jst_> (My vote is for Parole or VLC) :)
<mohadila> helloo...
<mohadila> how to install bluetooth in xubuntu..
<mohadila> my computer cannot detect it
<wyclif> hi all
<Balsaq> welcome wyclif
<wyclif> it's kind of dead in here
<Balsaq> that means xubuntu is performing flawlessly
<wyclif> Balsaq: hahaha too true
<wyclif> actually I found out that if you install xubuntu and ask a generic ubuntu question in the #ubuntu channel, they sometimes ask users to come over here
<Balsaq> yes i have seen quite a few ubuntites here
<Balsaq> welcome C00LARR0w
<C00LARR0w> Balsaq: thanks
<wyclif> here's a question: I had a straight up ubuntu karmic install on this IBM t40 laptop I'm using now. Then I tried installing xubuntu Karmic on it because I wanted to go lighter, but now I can't boot from the HDD and I'm now working off the live CD
<wyclif> technically, the only difference between those distros is the stuff unique to xubuntu; the were both Karmic, but ubuntu "just worked" whereas xubuntu broke things.
<Balsaq> did you want both or only xubuntu
<wyclif> i like the idea of xubuntu, but I'd really really like to have a working system :D
<wyclif> just xubuntu
<Balsaq> hmmm standby.
<wyclif> fortunately I backed up everything and have my /home directory backed up online
<Balsaq> does it still boot ubuntu from hd?
<wyclif> no, I wiped the hd by installing xubuntu
<wyclif> I'm sad, because xfce looks pretty sweet.
<wyclif> I also am liking Thunar
<Balsaq> what ext is it in
<wyclif> ext4
<wyclif> that's the default
<Balsaq> i think 3 or 4 is fine...
<Balsaq> which version?
<Balsaq> oh i see karmic
<Balsaq> so 4 is it
<wyclif> yeah, Karmic, using ext4
<Balsaq> what is bios set to boot from?
<wyclif> well, I reset the BIOS to boot from the CD when I installed
<Balsaq> so you say now xubuntu is on the HD
<Balsaq> and is the only OS
<wyclif> yes, the install was successful, I just can't boot the system
<wyclif> yes that's correct
<Balsaq> when it wont boot...do you by chance end up on ablack screen with nothing but a lil whit box blinking in the top left of the screen?
<Balsaq> white*
<wyclif> no
<wyclif> I get dumped into the grub menu
<Balsaq> so grub needs repaired i guess
<wyclif> when I try to boot in recovery mode, I can't do that either, I get an error, then when I press Enter I'm put back at the grub menu again
<wyclif> I can't boot with any of the options the default grub menu gives me
<wyclif> when I choose either normal boot or recovery boot, I get a "device not found" error.... then Enter and back to the menu again
<wyclif> there's also a string there, as in "device 0348102384214eqwripewrqw not found...."
<wyclif> gonna step out for a smoke, brb thanks
<Balsaq> kk
<Qaslab> its just me...
<wyclif> ok back...system still not booting though
<Sysi> 10.04 is rc now or soon, it could be worth a try
<Sysi> but i shouldn't recommend it
<wyclif> hi all
<solotim> hi, group , can I remove xubuntu-desktop after installed icewm?
<knome> solotim, xubuntu-desktop is just a meta package, it won't remove any software
<solotim> knome: thank you. If I am not going to use xfce utilities any more, which packages I can remove safely?
<knome> there's no clear answer to that
<knome> you can get some idea from the list of packages the xubuntu-desktop meta package "depends" on
<solotim> thank you
<knome> no problem
<Sysi> knome: don't you remember that bot knows everything? :)
<aberhow> is there a way to have xfce4-terminal launch a command? like i can do "xterm ntop" and it'll open an xterm with ntop running in it.
<Sysi> you can make such in panel and desktop
<Sysi> or xfce4-terminal -x command
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello Sysi  :-)
<Sysi> ohai
<aberhow> dang
<aberhow> thanks Sysi
<charlie-tca> aberhow: use 'byobu' which allows screen to run in the terminal. Also, checkmark in the launcher, 'Run in terminal'
<aberhow> someone needs to update the man page for xfce4-terminal
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello charlie-tca  :-)
<charlie-tca> Hello, Sachse_Siechtum
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, whats up?
<charlie-tca> lucid RC!
<charlie-tca> aberhow: that would be a bug report to xfce - http://bugzilla.xfce.org
<Sachse_Siechtum> lucid rc1 ...no beta?
<Sachse_Siechtum> -1
<Sysi> do we now have thunar working correctly with removable drives?
<charlie-tca> Beta 1 and Beta 2 been done
<charlie-tca> Sysi: as far as I know
<Sachse_Siechtum> is there a live cd image for lucid?
<Sysi> so i haven't installed updates to netbook
<Sysi> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/
<Sachse_Siechtum> "This is a testing build designed for developers and is not suggested for anyone looking for a stable system."
<charlie-tca> That is the daily. The RC will be in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-(
<charlie-tca> (although they will be the same today
<charlie-tca> )
<charlie-tca> The daily is always a testing build. the RC though should be stable. It is the last step before the final release next week
<charlie-tca> We do not expect anything to break now
<Sachse_Siechtum> well I gonna wait til the final comes out...because in that time I will have my new usb stick which I gonna need to secure my music
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
 * Sachse_Siechtum gives charlie-tca  a piece of his birthday cake...a swedish apple pie
<charlie-tca> Wow! Thank you very much
 * charlie-tca has coffee with the birthday cake
<Sachse_Siechtum> sweet :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> my judo teacher who is also a backery master gave me the cake today..
<Sachse_Siechtum> its a huge cake
<charlie-tca> Very nice
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> (THE CAKE IS A LIE!) *g*
 * charlie-tca thinks that will be filed under 'not so nice'
<Sachse_Siechtum> its an insider...people who played "Portal" will know *g*
<Sysi> many are saying that ubuntu is stable maybe two weeks after release..
<Sachse_Siechtum> Sysi, I heard that one before :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> ( I love Compiz Fusion!)
<Sysi> xfce's copositing ♥
<Sysi> *compo
<Sachse_Siechtum> Xfwm4?
<Sysi> that
<moetunes> in the settings manager is an option for window manager tweaks which lets you set up compositing Sachse_Siechtum
<moetunes> it's not the cube but transparent unfocused windows, menus etc
<Sachse_Siechtum> I see
<Sachse_Siechtum> moetunes, I dont use the cube :-)
<moetunes> I like the transparent unfocused windows - doesn't use much resources here either
<slow-motion> hi
<Sysi> i have resourses to be used..
<Sachse_Siechtum> I like the animations...makes Xfce look much smoother :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> and I like the transparencies....
<moetunes> :]
<Sysi> i can't get nice workspace switches with compiz
<Sachse_Siechtum> I just use one workspace
<Sysi> it didn't wotk with xfwm, or i fail
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmmm
<Sachse_Siechtum> afaik you can configure switching workspaces to death in compiz...
<Sachse_Siechtum> with mousekeys or keyboard...
<Sachse_Siechtum> (oh noes...my piece of cake just fell over)
<Sysi> it could work with xfmw in a way i want
<Sysi> i'll try again some day
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<Sysi> compiz window swithes are cool
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah
<Sachse_Siechtum> I have keyboard strokes for 3 different ones :-)
<Sysi> i had too
<Sachse_Siechtum> alt+tab , super+tab and ctrl+tab
<Sysi> but i got headache with workspace-switch
<Sysi> 22 inches turning around..
<Sachse_Siechtum> hmm
<Sysi> expecially with 2
<Sachse_Siechtum> *g*
<Sysi> bad networking at school
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-(
<Sachse_Siechtum> afk reading about new hardware standards (planning on building a new computer)
<noqturnal1> Would anyone happen to know why when im logging into xubuntu 9.10 it kicks me back to the login screen
<guest20> What flash player do you recommend installing?
<noqturnal1> taking 3 tries sometimes to log in
#xubuntu 2010-04-23
<henson> How can I enable spellcheck in Firefox?
<henson> Oops, just registered.  If you guys didn't see this before, "How can I enable spellcheck in Firefox?"
<haywire> henson: on my version, it is in edit>Preferences>advanced>browsing>check my spelling....
<henson> haywire: Hah.  I actually had it set right.  I just didn't have a dictionary installed.  Weird
<henson> If I installed the xubuntu 10.4 beta, will it automatically update to the real thing later?
<haywire> glad u figured it out, 'cauz i'm a newbie myself...;-)
<henson> haywire: I didn't see the option for dictionary until you pointed me in the right direction :p
<haywire> I'm not sure if a dictionary is considered an "addon" within firefox, or whether it can be added with the "add/remove apps"
<xubuntu367> am installing...xubuntu installs faster than standard ubuntu.
<Name141> what is the command to upgrade all important security updates and etc, just as if you was to use the update manager?
<Name141> sudo apt-get upgrade ?
<Balsaq> do you want to upgrade or update?
<Name141> Balsaq: I just want to do all the security updates and all that as if I was using "upgrade manager" ?
<Name141> -?
<knome> Name141, upgrade is correct operation
<bazhang> sudo apt-get update updates package list; sudo apt-get upgrade gets security fixes, and newer versions if any
<Balsaq> mine just come automatically
<Name141> ok, so sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , will get everything I need?
<Balsaq> and when i take the updates it offers me the next upgrade if one is available
<knome> Name141, yep.
<Name141> sweetness.
<Balsaq> hi knome
<Name141> Would I need to check that say.. weekly or something ?
<knome> hello Balsaq
<bazhang> Name141, depends on you
<knome> weekly should be fair enough
<knome> hey bazhang
<bazhang> knome, hi!
<Name141> OK. I just want the machine to run eggdrop and maybe UnrealIRCd
<Name141> it's an old machine
<Name141> so I put hardy on it
<bazhang> weekly is more than enough
<bazhang> you may wish at some point to go from LTS to LTS though
<Name141> Yeah, the next one is coming out in like 5ish days?
<knome> 29th
<Name141> probably 20 before I can download it at a resonable speed?
<bazhang> 6ish
<Name141> hardy is only telling me it needs 301 MBs of upgrades.
<Name141> I figured it'd be a hole lot more?
<Name141> it was 8.04 not 8.04.2
<dekroning> hi
<moetunes> hi dekroning
<dekroning> installing xubuntu 9.10, wondering how fast it will perform on my Atom pc, ubuntu it self was a bit slowish
<dekroning> with gnome as desktop manager
<hatake_kakashi> you might want to try unr
<_Techie_> on an aton, Xubuntu will run fine
<_Techie_> atom*
<dekroning> hatake_kakashi: unr ?
<hatake_kakashi> !unr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<dekroning> _Techie_: yeah but for some reason normal Ubuntu on this atom, was pretty slow, atleast webbrowsing wasn't really snappy
<_Techie_> may have been your connection
<dekroning> _Techie_: hehe now, it was really the machine, i was also browsing a webpage on my local lan
<SCC-Faust> if only if only
<SCC-Faust> the roses were lonely
<dekroning> _Techie_: also i did some JavaScript benchmarking, and that didn't look too well
<moetunes> SCC-Faust: wrong channel - you need #didn't-knowit-but-I'm-a-poet :]
<Name141> maw maw maw maw.. I wanna hold'em like they do in Texas please.
<moetunes> heh
<dekroning> i just installed "vino" for vnc, but where can i find it in my menu structure?
<moetunes> dekroning: try in terminal   sudo update-menus   then check again - haven't used vino here
<dekroning> moetunes: i don't seem to have a update-menus command
<dekroning> ah i need to install menu-xdg i see
<dekroning> or not
<moetunes> dekroning: sorry  - does   vino   from terminal return anything?
<moetunes> k
<dekroning> or do you know a better/easier vnc server to use ?
<moetunes> I use xvnc
<moetunes> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<dekroning> moetunes: the x11vnc package you mean?
<moetunes> dekroning: that seemed the lightest to me yes
<dekroning> moetunes: perfect, i'll try that one
<moetunes> luck
<dekroning> i choose vino because i knew it was running on my ubuntu install :)
<moetunes> heh
<dekroning> moetunes: should x11vnc be somewhere in the xfce menu's btw ?
<hatake_kakashi> x11vnc I believe is a console/terminal based command
<moetunes> dekroning: I had to make a shortcut to it - but I use an old xubuntu
<moetunes> or what hatake_kakashi said :]
<dekroning> ok, i just need it auto start when xfce is launched
<hatake_kakashi> and `sudo aptitude search vino'. If it prints out i in the first column it would mean vino is installed.. again if no extra items in menus its most likely a console/terminal command
<moetunes> settings manager - autostart   is what you need
<jst_> Does anyone know if Xubuntu 10.04's weather applet will be 0.7.2?
<hatake_kakashi> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<jst_> hatake_kakashi, I realize all of that already...
<hatake_kakashi> jst_, and you chose to ask in here knowing that you'll get slapped with that message :P
<jst_> Touche.  I'd ask in #xubuntu+1, but nobody is in there.
<hatake_kakashi> #ubuntu+1 not #xubuntu+1
<jst_> Nevermind.  packages.ubuntu.com answered my question.
<moetunes> lucid support is in here as well for most things...
<dekroning> where can i turn off al monitor power savings? i tried using  xset dpms, but this doesn't hold after a reboot
<Sysi> settings → power managment for me
<moetunes> dekroning: is there an option for dpms in you're xorg.config?
<dekroning> moetunes: ubuntu 9.10 doesn't come with a xorg.config file
<moetunes> dekroning: not by default but you can make one
<moetunes> didn't know if you had dekroning
<dekroning> ah oke
<moetunes> :]
<dekroning> i haven't one actually
<dekroning> :)
<moetunes> dekroning: in the file /var/log/Xorg.log.0  it might say it uses dpms by default
<dekroning> moetunes: ah yeah, nice one, let me check
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> gotta go so bye :]
<dekroning> my color's don't seem to be correct, is there a way to calibrate my screen?
<Sysi> usually it's possible straight from hardware(screen)
<handjob> Hi. How can i force ristretto to display photos according to date of last modification?
<neiliob1973> anyone know how to get Gwibber to do multi-column in 9.10?
<Twitchblade> With 10.04 being released soon, can I opt for a fresh install from Update Manager? I have a cooked CD Drive, and would like a fresh start.
<knome> Twitchblade, no, you must burn the cd manually and run the installation from the disc.
<Twitchblade> well that sucks, I'll have to try using the Update, and making a bootable flash drive.
<crow> is there 10.4 rc of xubuntu avaible?
<paddy_> I just installed Disk Utility from the ubuntu softwere center and i has an annoying glitch in it where it give you a link to the mountpoint of a drive but must run a command like nailtus [mountpoint] this does not work with any other file manager aside from naituls and just produces an error in xubuntu, would it be possible to provide a patch for this in the means of custumizable file managers
<nick2344> hello, I just installed Xubuntu 10.04 rc with vmware, but my keyboard is not working in Xubuntu
<nick2344> does anyone know how to solve this ?
#xubuntu 2010-04-24
<xubuntu292> test
<hatake_kakashi> test failed
<cody-somerville> ugh
<cody-somerville> paddy_, Stop timing out please :P
<Pika> G'day Xubuntu community!
<Pika> Is anyone available to help me with my problem?
<moetunes> welcome to another aussie Pika :]
<moetunes> just state your issue in here mate
<Pika> It seems that Xubuntu always randomize my PC's internal clock when I shut it down or restart ect. Why?
<moetunes> I had that issue - you need to use local time not utc and check the time in the bios
<Pika> Local Time? I'm using the correct time of my area. I'm kinda new though, so what's "utc"?
<Pika> Yeah, I checked the BIOS time and realize the time got randomized.
<moetunes> !utc
<Pika> Oh! It's the universal time standard.
<moetunes> yep
<Pika> What you're saying is, I need to adjust my PC's BIOS Time to local time right?
<moetunes> yep - but during install you would have had the option of local or utc right?
<Pika> oh actually, I'm using it from my usb.
<Pika> sorry about that
<moetunes> it works like a normal install doesn't it?
<moetunes> it should...
<Pika> yes
<Pika> I normally use the Live, but with Casper RW
<Pika> Is that why Xubuntu wasn't meant for a Portable OS?
<moetunes> it might have to do with the way you set it up - unetbootin is the preferred way of setting up a usb install
<moetunes> xubuntu should be fine on a usb stick
<Pika> does Unetbootin support persistence?
<moetunes> that's the point of it - how did you set it up - follow pendrivelinux or similar?
<moetunes> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Pika> whoa! u got it! it's pendrivelinux alright
<moetunes> k
<Pika> i'll have a look at your links, ubottus
<bazhang> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<moetunes> check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent to see if you missed something
<bazhang> check the above for persistence
<bazhang> whoops
<moetunes> hehe bazhang :]
<bazhang> moetunes, :)
<Pika> http://www.linuxliveusb.com/ <<would this one be better? guys?
<bazhang> I'd check the ubuntu wiki first, then pendrivelinux.com
<moetunes> check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Pika> i followed pendrivelinux's tut
<Pika> btw, i'm using windows
<bazhang> you need persistence to boot it from windows machines?
<moetunes> I thought you were booting to the usb xubuntu install
<moetunes> is it wubi?
<bazhang> unetbootin.sourceforge.net has a windows version
<Pika> here's wat i did. I followed the tut here: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-xubuntu-9-10-flash-drive-using-windows/
<bazhang> so what's the problem
<Pika> it always randomized my pc's internal clock
<bazhang> but otherwise works well?
<Pika> yeah
<bazhang> sounds like its not persistent
<moetunes> or a bug in the way it does the install - it is a new app
<bazhang> unetbootin has been around for a while
<moetunes> +1 unetbootin
<Pika> yea. i've been wondering. is pendrivelinux managed by one person?
<bazhang> sometimes take a couple of tries to get it right though
<moetunes> sometimes the usb stick is borked as well
<bazhang> it'll hang at 5 percent for a really long time, then be at 60 percent
<bazhang> Pika, why do you need it to be portable
<bazhang> as opposed to dual booting or other options
<Pika> i'm turning 15. i plan to use it at school, library etc
<moetunes> Pika: I am sure the pendrivelinux app uses utc so on diff comps the time ets borked
<moetunes> s/ets/gets
<Pika> i dunno...so far i only tried it on 1 pc
<moetunes> k
<Pika> anyway, i going for a restart to test it out again. see ya guys thanks for your help and all that.
<bazhang> yw :)
<Pika> G'day Xubuntu Users!
<bazhang> hi
<Pika> about this site: http://www.linuxliveusb.com when running the installer, what does it mean by "Enable Launching Linux Live in Windows"?
<Pika> oh dunno worry. it's only virtualizing option
<Pika> *don
<Tesssa> anyone downloaded or  upgraded to 10.4 release candidate
<bazhang> sure, they are in #ubuntu+1
<Tesssa> thanks
<Tesssa> just seen the RC is ready
<bazhang> yep :)
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello I'm looking at this page right now (http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/xubuntu/all )
<Sachse_Siechtum> what does "netboot" mean?
<_Techie_> !netboot
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<psycho_oreos> booting off network, or installing off network
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah I'm thinking about downloading the image of the RC but there are like 5 bug symbols behind the image...
<ooze> morning, anyone up?
<TheSheep> no
<ooze> ^^
 * ooze counts TheSheep 
<ooze> Im trying to build a custom xubuntu desktop with vmbuilder.. it works great.  However I cant figure out where xubuntu is pulling its desktop icon defaults from...   IE when I boot the VM for the first time it allways shows home/trash/file system icons..
<ooze> they are not stored in /etc/skel   I found that I can remove them from ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/icons.screen0.rc , which removes them from the desktop..  so I tried created a custom file with my icon set and copying to that file during the vm build.  However xubuntu on first boot seems to append its icons(filesystem, home, trash) to the end of my file
<ooze> if anyone has knowledge as to how the xubuntu handles the first login of a user it would be greatly appreciated
<psycho_oreos> how do you mean?
<ooze> psycho_oreos:
<ooze> grep --color -iRnH "$search_word"
<ooze> 07:26 < ooze> Im trying to build a custom xubuntu desktop with vmbuilder.. it works great.  However I cant figure out where xubuntu is pulling its desktop icon defaults from...   IE when I boot the VM for the first time it allways shows home/trash/file system icons..
<ooze> 07:29 < ooze> they are not stored in /etc/skel   I found that I can remove them from ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/icons.screen0.rc , which removes them from the desktop..  so I tried created a custom file with my icon set and copying to that file during the vm build.  However xubuntu on first boot seems to append its icons(filesystem, home, trash) to the end of my file
<ooze> ignore grep line ;)
<ooze> Im greping the filesystem now ;) to see if I can get any clues
<psycho_oreos> tried asking in #xfce as well?
<ooze> no, Ill ask there. cheers
<slow-motion> hi
<hadi> hey i lost my windows after installing xubuntu
<hadi> how can i get it back
<hadi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<xGrind> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<samuraicrow> Hello.
<samuraicrow> Hello?
<quiet> What is the favored irc client for xubuntu?
<Sachse_Siechtum> I downloaded the RC for Xubuntu lucid....I'm so brave :-)
<cretsiah> i have xubuntu 9.10 how, where do i find out if X11 has a port being forwarded
#xubuntu 2010-04-25
<Sachse_Siechtum> I'm currently on this site: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/4002
<Sachse_Siechtum> what does "live session" mean?
<KP> Having a minor problem with a Xubuntu 9.10 install.  If anyone could help I'd appreciate it.
<KP> quit
<Sachse_Siechtum> hello everyone
<ForgeAus> does gnome have a purpose anymore?
<bazhang> ForgeAus, was that a support question?
<ForgeAus> lol bazhang...
<bazhang> ForgeAus, not kidding
<ForgeAus> I don't know, you tell me
<bazhang> then, no
<ForgeAus> its an xubuntu question that much I do know
<bazhang> try one of the -offtopic channels
<ForgeAus> then don't call the channel #xubuntu call it #xubuntu-support
<ForgeAus> any question about #xubuntu should be ontopic here
<bazhang> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> hmm
<ForgeAus> well it certainly doesn't fit my description of random chatter
<ForgeAus> so prehaps it was a support question?
<bazhang> ForgeAus, does gnome have a purpose is certainly not a support question. please use one of the chat channels as was asked before
<ForgeAus> or perhaps it doesn't really fit any of those three categories properly?
<Guest1500> can someone help me
<Guest1500> i need some info on open ssl
<Exile2010> hey guys
<moetunes> hi Exile2010
<Exile2010> anybody know if xubuntu has the same drivers as in ubuntu?
<Exile2010> or is it cut down?
<Exile2010> bassicly I have a machine running ubuntu fine
<Exile2010> just a bit slow
<Exile2010> want to know if xubuntu will work better
<Exile2010> and if the wifi card is going to cause problems
<moetunes> it uses the same drivers - they're all in the kernel
<Exile2010> kool
<Exile2010> so it should be fine then!
<moetunes> :]
<Exile2010> just wanted to double check
<moetunes> should be yes
<Exile2010> thanks man
<Exile2010> I'll let you guys know if I have problems!
<moetunes> k :]
<cretsiah> im trying to use xrdp on ubuntu so i can use windows rdesktop but all i get is a blackscreen
<Kenran> hi, I'm having some problems installing xubuntu
<charlie-tca> What kind of problem?
<Kenran> the built-in drive is "dead", so I'm using an external cd/dvd drive via USB and want to install it from there
<Kenran> I managed to boot the xubuntu cd, but when I choose "Install Xubuntu", I get some error, like "no medium found on /dev/sr0" and others
<charlie-tca> Does the cd pass the integrity check?
<Kenran> how can I check this?
<Kenran> (I should say, it's my first try with (x)ubuntu and I'm not used to it at all :))
<charlie-tca> There is a menu on the cd, check this disc or something similar
<Kenran> hum okay, I'm gonna reboot and try this, then I'll come back here, okay? :)
<datz> hi, how can I check to see if there are any updates from the cmd line
<charlie-tca> datz: sudo apt-get update
<charlie-tca> sudo apt-get upgrade
<charlie-tca> should show any changes and ask if you want to proceed. 'N' then stops it from applying the updates
<datz> ok, thanks charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> no problem
<datz> was wondering if there is any command to bring up stats that are shown at times when you log on through ssh.. there are x number of security updates and x number of total
<administrator_> hey everybody
<administrator_> anybody here?
<Sysi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<administrator_> hello, anybody out there
<charlie-tca> Do you have a question that you need help with?
<Sachse_Siechtum> hey charlie-tca :-) my judo teacher wants me to install Linux Xubuntu on his old Laptop :-) (128 MB RAM) *g* will install on this one?
<charlie-tca> Gonna run bad with 128MB ram
<lontra> hi what's happening w/ xubuntu 10.04? no release notes for the rc?
<charlie-tca> Didn't change much from beta2 notes
<lontra> is it lighter than ubuntu and kubuntu?
<charlie-tca> lontra: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/LucidLynx/Beta2
<charlie-tca> yes, Xubuntu is always lighter than Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<lontra> ok cause kubuntu is cripplingly slow
<charlie-tca> kde requires a lot of ram to run good, if I recall.
<lontra> i have 4 GB and a fast computer and it uses 1.5 GB doing nothing but irc and a text editor ;(
<charlie-tca> That seems wrong
<lontra> that's what free -m shows
<lontra> also do you know if i installed gedit in xfce4 would that add a lot of gnome dependencies?
<charlie-tca> It will install some, since it is gnome dependent
<lontra> oh and is xubuntu 10.04 lts? and if not how long is it supporte?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu 10.04 will be supported for three years
<lontra> so same as gnome
<lontra> thanks
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, well I'll see
<charlie-tca> It will not run nice at all. You will need to use the alternate image for the install, too
<charlie-tca> Desktop cd won't install in 128MB
<Sachse_Siechtum> I have 491 MB ram used right now
<Joe_Rossi> anyone in here know how to get compiz to work, i downloaded it and compiz-config-manager
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, yeah
<Joe_Rossi> and i could do it on the regular ubuntu, but now i've installed all of the required packages
<Joe_Rossi> and it still wont work
<Joe_Rossi> >(
<Joe_Rossi> >:(
<Joe_Rossi> really getting my jets roaring
<Joe_Rossi> ):<
<Sachse_Siechtum> or I could use DSL
<Sachse_Siechtum> but I dont have any experience with that distro
<charlie-tca> You might want to look at http://www.tuxradar.com/content/whats-best-lightweight-linux-distro
<charlie-tca> It has some good info in it
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, thanks :-)
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> There is also lubuntu, which is ubuntu based with lxde. It is about 30% lighter than Xubuntu for most users
<Sachse_Siechtum> ah
<Sachse_Siechtum> "To this end, they were tested, where possible, on an ancient Compaq laptop with 256MB RAM, Vesa graphics, a 4GB hard drive and a 200MHz Pentium processor."
<Sachse_Siechtum> alright...so my friends laptop is "fossile" *g*
<charlie-tca> wellll, yes!
<Sachse_Siechtum> I cant believe he has Windows XP on it...
<charlie-tca> Sometimes, though, increasing the processor makes up for decreasing the ram
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah
<charlie-tca> I got a 486, 33MHz cpu with 384MB ram running XP
<charlie-tca> Just have to apply the right tricks for that
<charlie-tca> The other part of the article is that 'crunchbang' rated high, but would not install in the hardware.
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca,  O_O
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah
<charlie-tca> Just take it with a bit of scepticism?
<Sachse_Siechtum> and hardware is always tricky with laptops....excspecially old ones
<Sachse_Siechtum> yes
<charlie-tca> It just seemed to me to be a bit off when a disto that would not install rates higher than distros that do install
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah *lol*
<Sachse_Siechtum> Lubuntu looks interesting
<charlie-tca> But... at least it does give a nice rundown with different options available
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah
<Sachse_Siechtum> slitaz looks tempting..because it also has a german language package
<Sachse_Siechtum> since my friend is german (DUH) *g*
<Sachse_Siechtum> woah only 25 MB!
<Sachse_Siechtum> oh how I love thee, my Linux :-)
<charlie-tca> heh, good luck
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, thanks... :-) just imagine...how many different modern variants windows has... .;-)
<charlie-tca> yeah, Nice, huh?
<Sachse_Siechtum> oh I love it! :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, and there is also a package dvd with all the packages for slitaz... :-)
 * Sachse_Siechtum is in geek heaven right now
<charlie-tca> Does he have a dvd reader in that 'ancient' machine?
<Sachse_Siechtum> nope a just cd...
<Sachse_Siechtum> but I could connect the old laptop with lan cable with mine..
<Sachse_Siechtum> yeah no wlan btw too
<Sachse_Siechtum> the first OS on that thing was Win ME ....
<charlie-tca> ugh
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, yeah. I just had ME on one computer once. I never had so many blue screens...
<Sachse_Siechtum> agai
<Sachse_Siechtum> again
<charlie-tca> I know that one, too
<Sachse_Siechtum> I read somewhere its considered as the worst windows ever built
<Aquina> I onece installed Win98 on a 486DX with 64Mib of RAM and it took half a day to install it. :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> urgh
<Sachse_Siechtum> Windows 98 was good though, for DoS games...
<Sachse_Siechtum> DOS
<Sachse_Siechtum> not....denial of service games LOL
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> I ran DOS, myself
<Sachse_Siechtum> me too
<Sachse_Siechtum> real mode ftw! *g*
<Aquina> :) I ran some MS and PC DOS and later FreeDOS which is great.
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<Aquina> It has a kernel, network and graphics support and dozens of dev-tools. Awry! :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> :-)
<Sachse_Siechtum> charlie-tca, I consider Lubuntu and slitaz as "fossile laptop" candidates
<charlie-tca> Great! I hear FreeDOS is a good way to go, if you got DOS stuff to use...
<robinking623> hello, I just wanna know what about the problem with intel 8xx under kms?
<robinking623> is this problem already solved?
<charlie-tca> As far as I know, there is no issue with it in lucid, but I don't have any Intel video systems, either
<robinking623> charlie-tca: so I can just stay with 904
<charlie-tca> see you later
#xubuntu 2011-04-18
<chubb16> just switched to xubuntu-desktop
<babarosa> Hi there!
<babarosa> Can someone please help me how to delete context menu settings?
<babarosa> On my desktop I have a file created with mousepad.
<babarosa> Accidentally I set it to open with "umplayer".
<babarosa> So, when double clicking a text file the media player starts - and it can't play a text file.
<babarosa> Where am I to look to change these settings, I can not delete it within the menu? I did not find it in usr/share/applications.
<babarosa> Sorry for my english, I am no nativer speaker.
<babarosa> I solved it, I am to look in "~/.local/share/applications/". A search in english language offered a solution.
<babarosa> It is my first time visiting this channel. Since I did not get any answers, maybe my pidgin doesn't work properly or there are only bots in here :P
<babarosa> Anyway, good night.
<buff27> hi guys, just wondering if I have found a minor bug in Xubuntu 11.04 beta 2, If I open a text document in mouse pad and right click copy something then close the document, it takes a few seconds to close instead of just closing
<TheSheep> buff27: maybe you could try it with strace and see what it is waiting for
<TheSheep> btw
<TheSheep> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Sysi> i think that's alrady know upstream
<buff27> ok sorry guys
<TheSheep> buff27: not at all, thank you for your concern
<ichat> simple question,  - does the alternative installer support  packages selection  at installation time?
<ichat> i have very limited space on the   CF-card and woul prefire to not have to install all commands from a   cli
<TheSheep> it doesn't, but you can make your own installer that includes things you want
<ichat> ty.
<ichat> CF -cards wear easily   so i dind't ont want to  install stuff only to remove it 5 mins later
<TheSheep> you can install a commandline system
<TheSheep> and then add things you want
<TheSheep> this way you are not removing anything
<marinus> hello @ all
<pethkaqeni> hi all
<pethkaqeni> someone may help me plz
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<pethkaqeni> i have a attansic technology co device 1062 (rev c0) driver problem
<pethkaqeni> im new to ubuntu server and im so dammed confused with this one
<charlie-tca> a problem could be anything. Please describe what the problem is, and what the device is, so if someone knows how, they can help
<knome> pethkaqeni, #ubuntu-server for ubuntu server questions
<pethkaqeni> device - attansic technology co device 1062 (rev c0)
<pethkaqeni> thanks
<dr_zin> Greetings everyone1
<dr_zin> *!
<dr_zin> I seem i can't get this to work right. #sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian maverick contrib non-free"
<dr_zin> I have even used ' ' that did not work as well.
<dr_zin> this is the error i get when run it. Error: need a repository as argument
<dr_zin> This what the documentation states."....<sourceline> - The apt repository source line to add. This is either
<dr_zin>   a complete apt line in quotes, or a PPA shortcut.
<dr_zin>   Examples:
<dr_zin> Hello is any here?
<charlie-tca> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<charlie-tca> myself, I have never used add-apt-repository
<charlie-tca> I just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add what I need
<knome> dr_zin, you shouldn't start the line with #, are you doing that?
<dr_zin> Well I am working on a script.
<dr_zin> thanks for the tip.... =|
<charlie-tca> Doesn't # make it a comment?
<ThinkT510> # denotes a comment
<knome> yes, or in commandline, a non-working command
<dr_zin> sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian maverick contrib non-free"
<dr_zin> Wow! really you guys don't have a clue!
<knome> ??
<charlie-tca> We can only try to decipher the limited bit of information given.
<charlie-tca> Seems like we did pretty good considering the only thing said is
<charlie-tca> <dr_zin> I seem i can't get this to work right. #sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian maverick contrib non-free"
<dr_zin> that command I posted, returns with an Error.
<knome> i suppose the command is apt-add-repository, though...
<charlie-tca> in a script or by itself?
<knome> how come that means we don't have a clue, if you get an error? :)
<charlie-tca> Without the # sign, too?
<charlie-tca> Help really does depend on accurate information here
<knome> and with apt-add-repository, not add-apt-repository?
<dr_zin>  wait....
<dr_zin> yeah, If add by it self it works :-)
<charlie-tca> knome: intuition failing you too?
<dr_zin> But is a script it fails
<charlie-tca> Then something is wrong with your script
<charlie-tca> It may not even be that line
<knome> if it's the same line in the script and it's not working, i'm sure the problem is that you'd need to input the sudo password, which the script won't do by itself.
<dr_zin> hmm....
<charlie-tca> well, I'm definitely clueless
<knome> hard to say without the script, but if it's meant to be run from the commandline (not automatically without any human input), i don't see why that is not working.
<dr_zin> What you are saying, with in a script it self I must have that on a separate line.
<knome> probably a problem in the bug, as charlie-tca said
<charlie-tca> I would guess, yes, it must be a separate line.
<dr_zin> meaning  it can't have || &&, and so on.
<charlie-tca> sounds like programmer error to me
<dr_zin> sudo aptitude -y install dkms && sudo add-apt-repository
<knome> it is 'apt-add-repository', not 'add-apt-repository'
<knome> on a bash script, you can pipe and && commands normally, yes
<charlie-tca> um, add-apt-repository has a man page
<knome> then i think both work..
<charlie-tca> however, I would try it as separate lines to get it working
<knome> but in a script, i don't think it makes much *sense* to not add them to separate lines
<knome> yeah.
<charlie-tca> It doesn't really grow the file any
<knome> makes the script easier to read and less prone to errors
<dr_zin> as well... $ ls /usr/bin
<charlie-tca> take the $ out of there
<dr_zin> oops
<dr_zin> sorry
<charlie-tca> I will suggest trying your commands in a terminal first. If they don't work as you type them you need to fix them
<knome> exactly.
<charlie-tca> A command line in a script is exactly the same as in terminal
<dr_zin> ok am writing a script so were i can make my systems my systems.
<charlie-tca> You still need to make sure the commands are working in a terminal before adding them
<dr_zin> I don't want to spend  all day DL installing my packages every time Install a new ubuntu box
<dr_zin> They work in CL
<ThinkT510> !dash | dr_zin
<ubottu> dr_zin: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<dr_zin> Ok, I have a draft of the script that i am working on. it is in google doc's.
<dr_zin> I want to access to whom would like to help?
<dr_zin> Ok, well, thanks....
<dr_zin> Ok, the then can you guys or gals link me to the  best bash scripting guide for Ubunutu systems
<charlie-tca> in terminal, man bash
<pleia2> dr_zin: I learned from this (don't be scared by "Advanced" in the title, it starts off slowly :)) http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<charlie-tca> future tip:  start by giving full information, and do not insult those attempting to help
<dr_zin> I have done a lot of research oh on bash.   I must right path then.
<plainas> hey all... I found out i need windows after all, but my winxp cd is a recoverycd (will take all disk)
<plainas> what+s the easiest/most pratical way to keep a snapshot of a system?
<charlie-tca> I keep /home backed up, but put everything back each time I reinstall
<charlie-tca> Takes a while reinstalling all the apps
<plainas> I+ve done that a few times... it works satisfatory... but shouldbe possible to do a bit more...?
<dr_zin> I am can't help that. i am someone that gets easily t'ed off.
<plainas> can+t i save a list of installed package names or something like that?
<charlie-tca> plainas: yes, there is way, but I don't think it is recommended. I will pastebin the process I use
<charlie-tca> plainas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/595640/
<charlie-tca> I have used it with full installs on Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> It will both remove packages and add packages, just like you would do manually
<charlie-tca> as long as you b ackup /home, you have all the config files, too
<plainas> that+s what I wanted
<charlie-tca> (at least most of them)
<plainas> as long as they are acessible in the repos
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> I normally update sources.list before I do anything else.
<plainas> I do have quite a bit of packages which i installed from home-brewed .deb packages, but they do not break any dependency AFAIK
<charlie-tca> ppa's?
<plainas> no
<plainas> just deb packages
<charlie-tca> harder
<plainas> harder as in "nothing really to do about it "
<plainas> :)
<charlie-tca> Probably have to reinstall those manually
<plainas> yep
<plainas> but the procedure you pointed is cool... it can be used to build costum installs
<charlie-tca> but, the rest saves me a couple of hours, usually
<plainas> for example, in a school or in a work  place where multiple machines need to have the same software installed
 * charlie-tca slaps head
<charlie-tca> never thought of that
<charlie-tca> I just use it because it takes 3-5 hours to manually reinstall
<dr_zin> W: Failed to fetch http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/maverick/Release  Unable to find expected entry  contrib/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<dr_zin> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<dr_zin> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<charlie-tca> Please don't paste errors without telling us what you want
<dr_zin> Grrrr...
<dr_zin> I what am going wrong... Ihave check every thing.  I have tried many different ways to get this to work.
<dr_zin> W: Failed to fetch http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/maverick/Release  Unable to find expected entry  contrib/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<dr_zin> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<TheSheep> dr_zin: looks like it's not you
<TheSheep> dr_zin: they have a malformed file in there
<TheSheep> dr_zin: you might try contacting them and asking to fix it
<dr_zin> i just figured it out...   when using the add-apt-repository  command  it puts a src-deb hppt:// in the whit. but when  adding the single  line the sources.list it w\orks just fine.
<TheSheep> it worked previously too, it just displayed a warning that it couldn't get the sources
<dr_zin> But, that leaves my script that i have been working on broken.  What is the way to add  a single line to a " file " like the sources.list?
<TheSheep> echo "your line" >> yourfile
<TheSheep> but you can leave it with that warning just fine
<dr_zin> It wouldn't install virtualbox-4.0.
<dr_zin> It wouldn't see it.
<TheSheep> it's only complaining about the missing sources
<TheSheep> it sees the debs just fine
<TheSheep> try it
<dr_zin> Ok, when i ran the aptitude install it would NOT install it.
<TheSheep> and the only difference is that there is an additional src-deb line?
<dr_zin> nope still broken
<dr_zin> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "virtualbox-4.0"
<dr_zin> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "virtualbox-4.0"
<dr_zin> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<dr_zin> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dr_zin> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<TheSheep> btw, instead of appending to /etc/apt/sources.list you can also create a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<TheSheep> then you have the whole file to yourself
<dr_zin> ? ok would like to more details on what  you said.
<TheSheep> dr_zin: all files found in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ are included in /etc/apt/sources.list by default
<dr_zin> TheSheep  Look  i stated that if add the single line to my sources.list it works, but if use add-apt-repository it brakes. Why?  do the src- line that is added.
<dr_zin> I am working a  script that install my apps that i want.
<dr_zin> I want to stream line my script.
<dr_zin> So, if you are saying that have to create files to make it work.  then that is too much work.
<dr_zin> Thesheep  Anything else?
<dr_zin> TheSheep If you still think that by having sources.list.d is effective. past the documentation.
<TheSheep> dr_zin: I just thought that creating a file might be easier than adding a line to exiting file
<TheSheep> dr_zin: it is surely more foolproof
<TheSheep> (you are not risking mangling the contents of that file or adding the line multiple times)
<dr_zin> TheSheep  Would like to work it out but i am late for a viewing of Limitless.
<dr_zin> If you like to help I can share a google doc.
<dr_zin> just pm your email.
<dr_zin> drzinn69@gmail.com ... later
<TheSheep> ok, this is very frustrating, I set chromium as the default browser in preferred application, as the x-www-browser in update-alternatives and for handling http and https urls in gconf2-editor, but still when I click on a link in terminal firefox opens
<TheSheep> chromium says it is set as the default browser too
<TheSheep> is firefox hardcoded in xfce4-terminal now?
<Sysi> chrome working well with xfce-terminal here
<TheSheep> is there any other place where I can change it?
<TheSheep> exo-open opens chromium
<Sysi> you need to have FF installed?
<TheSheep> yes, I use it for development
<TheSheep> I need all the browsers
<TheSheep> I checked that uninstalling ff makes terminal run chromium as it should, but installing it back breaks it again
<charlie-tca> TheSheep: hard-coded through alternatives now, isn't it
<Sysi> if you have kde-stuff installed you could try systemsettings (it should work just from xfce settings)
<charlie-tca> what is that "update-alternatives" thing? I believe that is where they tell firefox to hang on no matter what
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: it's the global symlinks stuff
<charlie-tca> We blame that on Ubuntu... :-)
<TheSheep> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/374120/
<TheSheep> exo-open works fine, I thought that xfce4-terminal uses that?
<TheSheep> I think that I will just rename the firefox binary at this point
<charlie-tca> it does, but firefox is still preferred browser according the alternatives crap
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: look at my paste
<TheSheep> ok, I did update-alternatives --remove x-www-browser /usr/bin/firefox and it's still starting firefox
<charlie-tca> I don't understand much of it, I just know that is the answer the developers in Ubuntu keep giving people
<charlie-tca> Seems much harder than it should be
<TheSheep> are they sponsored by mozilla? ;)
<TheSheep> ah, there is a separate gnome-www-browser
<charlie-tca> Maybe ;-)
<Sysi> for me worked just changing it from xfce configs (now i'm heretic and running F14 KDE)
<charlie-tca> hm, so you don't Ubuntu in the way at all?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> fresh install of xubuntu
<TheSheep> exo-open works fine, shouldn't xfce4-terminal be using exo-open?
<charlie-tca> Sysi ain't got ubuntu in the way, Xubuntu still gets pushed around by what they do.
<charlie-tca> exo-open should work
<TheSheep> it does
<Sysi> i'm not sure if you could have someway broken exo or terminal config
<Sysi> (i'm still on xubuntu natty on netbook)
<TheSheep> no mention of any web browser in .config/Terminal/terminalrc
<TheSheep> when I rename firefox, it says: Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory).
<TheSheep> so it can't even fall back
<Sysi> does apt say something when you're removing/installin FF?
<TheSheep> yes, it said it was doing update-alternatives to chromium when I uninstalled it
<TheSheep> but so did I
<Sysi> are priorities still same when it's doing it?
<TheSheep> 40 and 40
<TheSheep> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/374135/
<TheSheep> I don't think it's update-alternatives :/
<Sysi> what if you uninstall chromium and then install it back?
<TheSheep> .config/Terminal/terminalrc:HelperWebbrowser=firefox
<TheSheep> I think I found it
<TheSheep> I wonder why I didn't see it before
<Sysi> i wonder how did you get it there in the first place
<TheSheep> and it does nothing anyways
<charlie-tca> I don't have that
<TheSheep> it's probably form a version of xfce4-terminal that's more than 4 years old ;)
<charlie-tca> oh
<TheSheep> my home directory is pretty old
<charlie-tca> yeah, I had to delete all my config files at one point, to get a dev version to work
<TheSheep> I'm seriously considering renaming the firefox binary and symlinking chromium in its place now
<jozefk> does xubuntu coming with pulseaudio installed by default?
<TheSheep> jozefk: yes
<jozefk> where are the settings for it?
<Sysi> something in xfce4-mixer, basically install pavucontrol if you really want to do something
<TheSheep> jozefk: that's not installed by default, install pavucontrol
<jozefk> is xfce gtk based DE or Qt?
<Sysi> gtk2
<jozefk> cool. KDE is too big cow for my PC now.
<TheSheep> apt-get moo
<Sysi> at some point i wished there was light Qt-desktop, but xfce and kde are playing quite nice
<jozefk> moo? lol
<TheSheep> jozefk: try it
<charlie-tca> :-)
<jozefk> this is live xubuntu at the moment
<TheSheep> should work
<jozefk> "Have you mooed today?"
<jozefk> :)
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: is it normal that terminal doesn't have an entry visible in gconf2-editor?
<TheSheep> I mean in xfce settings editor
<TheSheep> sorry
<jozefk> I think xubuntu is the way to go
<Sysi> never had iirc
<charlie-tca> TheSheep: I don't know. I never use gconf2-editor
<jozefk> iirc?
<jozefk> what that means?
<Sysi> if i remember/recall correctly
<charlie-tca> iirc = if I recall correctly
<jozefk> :) thanks for explanation
<TheSheep> I think I will leave it for now, and kill the people responsible for breaking it later ;)
<TheSheep> I'm really too old for this
<TheSheep> where are the settings from preferred applications stored?
<drc> TheSheep: /etc/xdg/xfce4/helpers.rc or /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/helpers.rc ?
<TheSheep> ah-ha!
<TheSheep> I found the culprit
<TheSheep> open("/usr/share/applications/defaults.list", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 14
<TheSheep> that has http-scheme-handler set to firefox.desktop
<TheSheep> changing it to chromium-browser.desktop makes the terminal use chromium
<TheSheep> so now I found a fourth system that specifies the default browser
<TheSheep> update-alternatives, preferred applications, gconf2, defaults.list
<TheSheep> and I bet defaults.list is going to be re-created after I install any application
<LinuxNut> hello?
<TheSheep> !hi | LinuxNut
<ubottu> LinuxNut: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<LinuxNut> I have a pretty old laptop...a dell latitude D520, I  am downloading xubuntu now, and was wondering how it might work on my laptop?
<TheSheep> what are the specs?
<LinuxNut> umm...512 mb RAM...1.6Ghz Processer
<TheSheep> should be fine
<LinuxNut> cool!
<TheSheep> I would add some ram if possible
<LinuxNut> Yea that should help, it takes DDR2
<LinuxNut> I also wanted to ask about upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04? After I install 10.10, the release date says near the end of april....how long will it take to download the upgrade compared to a fresh installation?
<TheSheep> LinuxNut: I think it's about the same
<TheSheep> LinuxNut: it's the same amount of data after all
<TheSheep> LinuxNut: may be a little faster to update, as you don't have *everything* from the cd installed
<LinuxNut> Ok..Thnx!
<LinuxNut> Is it possible to burn 11.04 onto a CD and upgrade my system from the CD itself?
#xubuntu 2011-04-19
<jrmy> how do i choose with audio device is my default in lucid?
<jrmy> which*
<jrmy> or choose the devices firstly
<jrmy> first*
<miguelux> hola
<miguelux> hello
<miguelux> im installing xubuntu
<zaapiel> good evening gentlemen
<zaapiel> im about to install xubuntu 11.04 but want to use full disk encryption, does xubuntu have an alternative install like ubuntu does?
<zaapiel> nevermind
<zaapiel> found it
<cuda> ok so I installed Xubuntu to this laptop but am failing to get the wireless working for it.
<cuda> its a Dell Vostro 1720
<cuda> I went into additional drivers in the system menu, and installed both (one at a time) of the drivers that are available
<cuda> but neither of them seem to work. The network tool in the tray shows  "Enable Wireless" greyed out, and I cannot enable it.
<t105> hi :)
<t105> can somebody give me a hint... i upgraded 10.04 to 10.10 and now i'm facing the login-loop problem. searched the web and found some tips but none of them are working. xerrors show nothing, ice-authority permissions are okay...
<t105> in syslog i can see 2 things, gdm-session-worker: GLib-GObject-CRITICAL  and gdm-simple-greeter: Gtk-WARNING
<t105> and in auth.log there is also gdm-session-worker telling me that "pam_succed_if(gdm:auth): requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user
<t105> after login it closes the session immidiately
<TheSheep> t105: try checking your .xsessionerrors
<TheSheep> t105: in ~
<t105> i did... there is only one line
<t105> beginning session setup...
<t105> that's all
<TheSheep> you are logging in with no password?
<t105> the question is in some way reasonable, because of the gdm messages above... but i really DO enter a password and the press enter...
<t105> at least i do, maybe it doesn't "get" it?
<t105> that would be more than strange
<t105> first i thought it might be an x11 issue, but there are no errors... weird
<t105> i had problems with video a year or so ago, that where because of this strange dell onboard video card ati ES1000, but since it was resolved it worked okay
<TheSheep> I don't have any ideas either
<TheSheep> you could try logging in the text console and trying startx
<t105> do i need some parameters?
<TheSheep> or startxfce4
<TheSheep> no
<t105> oh... x is already running
<t105> i'll boot into console
<t105> well startxfce4 did
<t105> there is a desktop
<t105> it works as root, maybe there is a session issue with my user account?
<TheSheep> argh, you were supposed to do it as the user
<t105> are there any files/dirs i could delete to get a clean session?
<TheSheep> not as root
<TheSheep> don't run x as root :)
<TheSheep> log in as the user
<t105> well i started from grub as root
<TheSheep> su your_username -
<TheSheep> you can also switch to text console with alt+ctrl+f1
<t105> after i closed the session i can see some messages in console
<TheSheep> that's what nromally goes to .xsessionerrors I think
<t105> some of these i saw on the net which are parsing errors "invalid preprocessing directive #Those .. #or ..#Xft
<t105> yes but it dowsnt appear there
<TheSheep> huh?
<TheSheep> someone tried to use # comments in C-like file?
<t105> when i searched on my problem i saw people stating these
<t105> and there are gtk errors
<t105> well, starting normally again and i end up in this login loop again
<TheSheep> t105: did you try choosing a different session?
<t105> yes, you mean the selection at the bottom of the login screen
<t105> had no effect
<t105> but i could log in and use xfce when i started from shell
<t105> maybe it used x in some failsave mode
<TheSheep> t105: you can try creating a new user and seeing if there is the same problem
<t105> created user "test" and it does the same login loop ;(
<t105> thank you sheep so far, i'll try again later... need to have a break o_O
<t105> auth.log has some info
<t105> gdm-session-worker sais again requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user "test"
<t105> session opened
<t105> nox11 mode, ignoring PAM_TTY :0
<t105> pam_unix: session closed
<t105> *sigh*
<TheSheep> you didn't mess with PAM?
<TheSheep> what if you add an user to that nopasswdlogin group?
<t105> re
<t105> added test to nopasswdlogin, effect was when clicking on user in login screen, no pass is asked, tries to login, fails&comes back o_O
<t105> so thats not an issue, just the question of how to log in
<t105> what worries me is the message: "gdm-session-worker: pam_ck_connector(gdm:session): nox11 mode, ignoring PAM_TTY :0"
<t105> but i think it's just due to being logged in on tty0
<t105> i dont see any messages x11 is failing
<t105> it must be something in xfce
<t105> maybe it starts some tool/widget/whatever that fails and kicks me out?
<TheSheep> t105: btw, you might try removing the window manager settings
<TheSheep> t105: there was one theme that crashed xfwm4
<t105> hm.. still caught in a login loop, and it's no x11 issue :/
<pteague_work> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<vine> Anyone mind helping me getting my video drivers working properly?
<aroman> hey everyone. can anyone tell me a little about/point me to somewhere I can learn about how Xubuntu takes Ubuntu and turns it into Xubuntu?
<Sysi> i don't know eaxctly, but basically by adding packages to ubuntu server
<aroman> ah, so Ubuntu server is the base image?
<Sysi> it's the core system, or minimal-iso maybe is the actual one
<aroman> Sysi: any idea where I might be able to find out exactly?
<Sysi> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Sysi> somewhere around there are packages listed
<cheeseboy> there a way to install ubuntu using the old non-gui installer?
<cheeseboy> xubuntu*
<Sysi> the alternate installation disk means that
<cheeseboy> im having trouble finding that
<charlie-tca> cheeseboy: grab it here then - http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/maverick/release/
<cheeseboy> thnx
<charlie-tca> desktop is gui installer, alternate is the non-gui
<cheeseboy> my computers too old for gui installer
<cheeseboy> keeps freezin
<Sysi> how much RAM?
<cheeseboy> 256mb
<t105> @TheSheep got it working now
<t105> login loop was caused by: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/663135
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 663135 in gdm (Ubuntu) "gdm broken after update to 10.10 - instant session end - signal 15 - after login" [Low,Invalid]
<t105> deleted directory /etc/X11/Xsession.d/70fglrx_32bit_dri
<t105> no crash anymore.... damn! ;)
<t105> yes i tried fglrx ... 4! years ago
<LinXnut> Hi, I need help with networking...
<charlie-tca> !networking
<LinXnut> You may remember me from yesterday "LinuxNut"...I have a Dell Latitude D520
<charlie-tca> I don't, who were you talking with?
<LinXnut> I installed Xubuntu without any problems....The only thing I am having trouble with is connecting to the internet through wireless or ethernet
<LinXnut> I tried pluggin in my ethernet, but nothing happened...The same happened when I put in a "Wireless G Notebook" card it said "Firmware not installed." So, I am kinda stuck :(
<charlie-tca> The people in #ubuntu-beginners are great with networking, if no one here is able to help you
<LinXnut> Ok thank you! :D
<gog> quick question
<gog> why is my default browser setting being ignored
<TheSheep> gog: hah, in terminal?
<gog> yes
<TheSheep> gog: I spent last night trying to figure that out
<Sysi> third one i hear telling about that problem
<gog> I thought I saw an update that fixed this
<TheSheep> gog: turned out it's the /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<TheSheep> gog: and the http handler defined there
<gog> okay
<gog> okay making it chromium.desktop fixed my problem
<gog> thanks!
<TheSheep> easy :)
#xubuntu 2011-04-20
<Thermi> gn8
<connor_> Hi, could someone help me install the "XMatrix" Screensaver in xubuntu 10.10? Thank you :)
<lighta> Hi here, may someone give me a good tool to edit .dat files ? I've tryed allegro-dev-tools but it return some error.
<kuatoAR> Hello !
<kuatoAR> I need some help
<kuatoAR> @_@
<psycho_oreos> !ask| kuatoAR
<ubottu> kuatoAR: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kuatoAR> Well, my problem is that i have an onboard sound card and a pci sound card, the onboard sound card is turned off from Bios, but ubuntu seems to ignore this and put this card in the sound options, i don't know wich one is the "good" card and wich controls to select, no audio at all
<kuatoAR> how can i know wich one is the onboard card and turn it off ?
<psycho_oreos> you could probably check via lspci -k and blacklist and/or rmmod the driver responsible for onboard sound card
<kuatoAR> I've executed lspci -v with only this result related to audio http://pastebin.com/SNY57tGf
<kuatoAR> hahaha well
<kuatoAR> now its working, i've selected the Pulseaudio Mixed
<kuatoAR> *mixer
<kuatoAR> i don't understand the audio setup @_@
<kuatoAR> Thanks for the help psycho_oreos ! see you later :P
<g00se> Just trying out x natty. What software is managing the network? Maybe it doesn't appear if there isn't one..?
<charlie-tca> network manager
<g00se> charlie-tca: i didn't see that in any menu iirc. Which one is it in?
<charlie-tca> It is not in a menu
<charlie-tca> it is automatic, as it has been for several releases already
<g00se> charlie-tca: That's VERY confident ;) So i need to invoke it from the terminal (where i normally work) then...
<charlie-tca> Then I don't know how to do that. I use a desktop
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu is not a server edition, it is a gui version instead. If you are only using a terminal, that changes evert
<charlie-tca> everything you do.
<Sysi> networkmanager is controlled through panel plugin
<Sysi> if you expecially want, there is also cnetworkmanager for TUI
<g00se> Sysi: Well i suppose i just need to know how to invoke it if things go wrong
<g00se> Oh and of course, if it's made decisions for me i don't want (such as configuring ALL interfaces)
<g00se> So can i simplify the question and ask: how do i bring up on screen the network management software (as is)?
<Sysi> g00se: alt+F2 nm-applet and it should appear on systray
<g00se> Sysi: That didn't do anything unfortunately. When i did sudo nm-applet in the terminal it told me there was already one running
<Sysi> shouldn't be runned as root
<Sysi> then you already have it running, if you don't have it in panel you're propably missing "notification area"
<g00se> Sysi: Tried it both ways. Shall scour the panel.Any idea what the default password is for user 'ubuntu' in live?
<Sysi> shouldn't be any
 * g00se is trying to ssh into live
<Sysi> ssh-server isn't installed by default
<Sysi> i've never toyed much with live
<g00se> No. I just installed it. Created a new password so i'm now in
<g00se> Thanks folks
<pctx> hello IRC
<pctx> guessing this channel isn't as active as the regular ubuntu one? :)
<charlie-tca> that would be correct. Xubuntu has many fewer users than Ubuntu
<pctx> well I'm a recent convert from Ubuntu to Xubuntu... so I figured I'd check out the channel
<pctx> really excited for 11.04
<Arpad2> when is due the new edition?
<charlie-tca> April 28
<Arpad2> thx :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> We release at the same time as Ubuntu
<pctx> yup--- looking forward to it
<pctx> I hate unity
<pctx> and Gnome 3 is just annoying
<Arpad2> with xfce 4.8 ?
<pctx> I tried out xfce 4.8
<TheSheep> the times
<pctx> and I have never looked back :)
<TheSheep> they are achanging
<charlie-tca> Arpad2: yes, with Xfce 4.8
<Arpad2> :)
<pctx> xfece w/ Docky = godly
<pctx> :)
<TheSheep> soon more people will be using smartphones than computers, and the interfaces of computer will be based on the ones of smartphones
<charlie-tca> think there will be users that quit completely at that point
<pctx> could be
<pctx> I think those are the points of WebOS and Chrome OS
<charlie-tca> The day I have to use that stupid tiny screen is the day I quit.
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: and do what? become a chief?
<charlie-tca> become a non-computer user
<charlie-tca> I don't even have a cellphone anymore
<TheSheep> that will happen automatically
<TheSheep> look at our parents
<TheSheep> they use maybe 10% of the computer's possibilities
<charlie-tca> They never had computers. I will not be pushed to the phone screens.
<TheSheep> we will be the same in a couple of years
<TheSheep> tied to a computer at home
<charlie-tca> Most people only use a very small percentage of the possibilities, they don't have to be old for that
<TheSheep> true that
<charlie-tca> I watch the twenty-somethings, using it for browsing the web and facebook. That is not hardly worth the cost
<TheSheep> but the young ones use the ones that are considered most awesome at the moment
<TheSheep> it's very difficult to program on android phone, even with a keyboard
<charlie-tca> Kids are forced to learn computers in school, then they go on to use them at work, with the work programs.
<charlie-tca> that still leaves very little use, overall.
<pctx> blutooth is a godsend for programming on android :)
<TheSheep> pctx: but you use normal computer for that
<TheSheep> pctx: that's the point
<TheSheep> I'm waiting for wearable interfaces anyways
<pctx> well in a pinch :)
<TheSheep> and programming with interpretative dance ;)
<pctx> so
<pctx> this might be a stupid question
<pctx> but what is the best way to make shortcuts on the desktop in 11.04?
<TheSheep> I would copy them from /usr/share/applications/
<TheSheep> if you mean launchers
<charlie-tca> drag and drop from the menu, software center, or Application finder
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: drag and drop from menu doesn't work for me
<charlie-tca> In natty?
<TheSheep> yes
<charlie-tca> I thought it was supposed to work
 * charlie-tca had it fail too, but ...
<TheSheep> I can't drag anythng from the menu
<TheSheep> it's just not draggable
<Sysi> worksforme
<charlie-tca> what about from Application finder?
<charlie-tca> Sysi: in XUbuntu?
<TheSheep> no idea, I don't have it installed
<Sysi> charlie-tca: yes, natty
<TheSheep> Sysi: the right-click on the desktop applicatiosn menu?
<charlie-tca> Yes, it comes installed, under Accessories
<pctx> ah yes
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: first thing I remove
<pctx> drag and drop does work
<Sysi> TheSheep: menu from panel
<TheSheep> Sysi: second thing I remove :P
<pctx> but thanks to TheSheep for that other tip
<pctx> :)
<Sysi> i thought i have weird setup
<charlie-tca> TheSheep: Apparently, it works for others besides you and me
<TheSheep> not that I have any icons on the desktop or ever wanted any
 * charlie-tca doesn't have a menu, except on right click
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: same
<Sysi> what's wrong with you guys :P (like i used it even daily)
<TheSheep> btw, is there are way to choose what appears on the indicator plugin?
<TheSheep> that envelope icon makes me think I have a message in gajim all the time
<charlie-tca> I upgraded to natty before it was available, and got used to not needing it. It is really a luxury to have that thing
<charlie-tca> oops, I don't have that either. I never installed indicator-applet
<charlie-tca> still use notification area here
<TheSheep> charlie-tca: then how do you display the network manager icon?
<charlie-tca> It shows
<charlie-tca> I don't know how
<TheSheep> it doesn't for me
<charlie-tca> but it is there
<charlie-tca> I use static IP addresses, though. Maybe that's why
<Sysi> it should be there but with wrong icon
<charlie-tca> Same Icon I see when I test the installs
<Sysi> TheSheep: you can remove indicator-messages
<charlie-tca> The up/down arrow?
<TheSheep> Sysi: cool, thanks!
<jsk__> Hi all. Stupid question here. I'm just testing XUbuntu 11.04 Beta 2 on virtual machine. When Xubuntu 11.04 final is released on 28th, will there be upgrade to final possible, or I need reinstall ? Thanks
<charlie-tca> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Natty Narwhal and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Natty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<jsk__> lol, many thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<jsk__> if it's not bothering you, I'll ask something I hope there's not '!command' for :)
<jsk__> the only reason I've used gnome so far was that it automatically remember SSH key password after logging in for whole session
<charlie-tca> It 's usually easier if there is one, since it saves trying to remember all of it
<jsk__> with XUbuntu, I found it's possible
<jsk__> but I need to enable 'enable gnome services on startup'
<jsk__> then when I try to log in to SSH remote machine, it asks for my private key password and it's all fine
<jsk__> no password prompts then for any ssh remote session
<jsk__> I'm just wonder, what 'gnome services at startup' means, what are side effects in performance or so
<jsk__> for sure it runs gnome-keyring or something
<charlie-tca> It lets it enable things that gnome uses, including the gnome-keyring
<jsk__> but what else ? Because I feel 'dirty' because of that, like running XFCE on top of Gnome
<charlie-tca> otherwise, you have to keep trying to enable it
<jsk__> it's not enabled by default
<jsk__> so I thought it's for some reason
<charlie-tca> Xfce is using some stuff from Gnome, anyway.
<jsk__> so I can't break anything ? :)
<charlie-tca> I can always break things, myself
<charlie-tca> but then, I am really good at breaking software
<jsk__> lol, OK, I'll keep it enabled just for the reason of having SSH key remembered :) thanks
<charlie-tca> I don't remember what else it does, but it also makes it so you don't have to type the wireless key every time, I think
<jsk__> aah, nice
<jsk__> sounds like a 2 good reasons then :) thanks a lot
<charlie-tca> At least it doesn't hurt anything. It just seems to make life simpler.
<jsk__> thanks a lot Charlie
<jsk__> good night
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<pwrusr> Hi, im trying to set up a keyboard shortcut to htop and its not working. Is there a way to specify that it open a terminal before running ??
<Sysi> xfce4-terminal -x top
<pwrusr> -x top or -x htop??
<pwrusr> tyvm that worked
#xubuntu 2011-04-21
<Thermi> gn8
<fslima0> has anyone upgraded to 11.04? I am afraid to lose X like I did on the regular ubuntu 11.04 :(
<Tefad> 11.04 question
<Tefad> why am i unable to drag taskbar items around to reposition them? how do i regain this feature?
<Tefad> eg, i like my xterms to be in a specific sequence. in 10.10 i was able to drag the taskbar entry to where i wanted
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 please
<Tefad> toodles
<ArisVer> Hello, it is quiet here.
<ArisVer> Does anyone know how to remove Adblock Plus from Mozilla?
<taylorc209> select the tools menu, then add-ons. this will launch a window which allows you to remove add-ons like adblock plus
<ArisVer> taylorc209: I can disable them (extensions) but i cannot uninstall them. Some do not have that option. It's grayed.
<taylorc209> adblock can also be installed as a regular package with apt. likely that how it was installed. one sec i'll try to dig up the name real quick
<taylorc209> what version are you running?
<ArisVer> 3.6.16 , on ubuntu 10.10 btw.
<taylorc209> try "sudo apt-get remove xul-ext-adblock-plus" sorry I don't have a 10.10 box to try it on and i believe the package has changed names between versions (also can't find it available on my natty machine)
<ArisVer> do you know where they are located, so i can remove them manually? and i'm on xubuntu on my netbook now :)
<ArisVer> It worked.
<ArisVer> taylorc209: Thanks, i'm removing them all one by one.
<thecrazygm> had a quick question for, well anyone using the natty beta of xubuntu
<thecrazygm> does it use pulseaudio?
<thecrazygm> my soundcard/mic don't like pulseaudio
<TheSheep> it does, and your soundcard/mic doesn't have anything to dislike, as pulseaudio doesn't talk to it directly
<thecrazygm> well when i use anything that needs the mic it doesn't pickup
<thecrazygm> if i tap it the bar moves 1 notch
<thecrazygm> if i uninstall  pulseaudio and use alsamixer
<thecrazygm> everything is fine
<TheSheep> install pavucontrol and set higher volume for the microphone
<thecrazygm> i tried
<thecrazygm> even mic boost
<TheSheep> I can assure you that there is nothing wrong with pulseaudio
<thecrazygm> it will not pickup anything  but yelling directly into it or banging it
<thecrazygm> even with the mic at 100%
<TheSheep> are you sure it's the right channel for the microphone?
<thecrazygm> well, i read i'm not the only one with the problem
<thecrazygm> yes, right channel
<thecrazygm> it may be my netbook
<thecrazygm> as i'm not the first to complain
<TheSheep> I had similar problems, but choosing the right devices and channels fixes it
<TheSheep> padevchooser might help too
<thecrazygm> that one i haven't tried
<thecrazygm> fyi, i'm not new to linux at all, just the mic is getting to me
<thecrazygm> i needed it for a business skype call
<TheSheep> I know, I hated pulseaudio for a time too, when it was new and I had to learn it
<thecrazygm> and it gave me a headache
<TheSheep> now I have the same thing with grub2
<thecrazygm> well, i'll learn to love it then
<thecrazygm> ha, yeah, i can relate to that one
<TheSheep> I just have to bite the bullet and learn the third boot manager
<TheSheep> I still can't understand what was wrong with lilo, it just worked
<thecrazygm> only problem i ever had with lilo was HD > 8Gb
<TheSheep> boot partition solves that
<thecrazygm> right
<thecrazygm> was about to say that
<thecrazygm> but now most flavors want single partition and a swap
<TheSheep> that whole progress is one great fraud scheme, I tell ya
<thecrazygm> i miss the /boot / /home /usr
<knome> not most flavors maybe, but most users want the / only
<TheSheep>  /usr mounted as read-only!
<TheSheep> and noexec in /home
<thecrazygm> well, i've had users that neede /home/uname/bin
<thecrazygm> programming studies etc
<thecrazygm> but yeah, for the most part
<thecrazygm> noexec
<TheSheep> \msg #xubuntu /var with noexec too
<TheSheep> grr
<TheSheep> wrong slash :P
<thecrazygm> thanks for pointing me to the pa utilities
<thecrazygm> i'll play with them
<thecrazygm> i think i'll stick around to chat though
<thecrazygm> but first i need a smoke break
<knome> TheSheep, with irssi, you can just / /var with...
<TheSheep> knome: cool
<thecrazygm> tjat
<thecrazygm> netbook sigh
<thecrazygm> fingers are too big
<TheSheep> thecrazygm: what am I going to say on a g1?
<thecrazygm> i was gonna say, that's what i use, i've always loved irssi
<thecrazygm> TheSheep: ?
<TheSheep> thecrazygm: phone with tiny keyboard
<thecrazygm> ah
<TheSheep> littly itty bitty wee keyboardette
<thecrazygm> yeah, i have an htc and blackberry curve
<thecrazygm> i hate the teeny kb
<TheSheep> it's better than onscreen
<thecrazygm> true
<knome> thecrazygm, you can send both those devices to my postal address
<thecrazygm> ha
<TheSheep> knome: I still need to post that beer
<TheSheep> knome: sorry, forgot
<thecrazygm> for the righ $ sure
<thecrazygm> i don't want them anymore
<knome> TheSheep, heh. :) no problem. and no hurry! i just bought a few beers more today
<TheSheep> knome: we just have to meet @ fosdem
<TheSheep> knome: that should take care of any beer
<thecrazygm> got about 10min before kubuntu-beta is done then it's format time
<thecrazygm> er xubuntu
<knome> awwh. well yah, though i don't know at all when i'm going to be at fosdem... :)
<TheSheep> knome: it's worth it, if just for the beer
<TheSheep> knome: and the conference is free
<knome> hah!
<knome> ;)
<knome> but there are travel expenses..
<thecrazygm> were is fosdem?
<TheSheep> thecrazygm: belgium
<thecrazygm> ah, yeah i bet the beer is fantastic there
<TheSheep> fabulous
<knome> no question about it
<thecrazygm> hell of a flight bill though
<TheSheep> you can take a train
<thecrazygm> from the US?
<TheSheep> not *directly* :D
<thecrazygm> lol
<thecrazygm> i've been meaning to go to germany soonish
<thecrazygm> might just take a train
<knome> thecrazygm, yeah, not directly, you can swim a big part of the trip
<TheSheep> fosdem is in February
<thecrazygm> that when my bday is
<thecrazygm> that would rock
<thecrazygm> do you know a better way to make bootable usb sticks
<thecrazygm> i've been using unetbootin
<TheSheep> system -> startup disk creator
<thecrazygm> i'll be damned
<thecrazygm> already there
<thecrazygm> oh well
<thecrazygm> well, download done, bootdisk being made
<thecrazygm> you guys might lose me for a few
<thecrazygm> wanna check out the beta
<thecrazygm> it's not often i get to speak to other intelligent people
<thecrazygm> i might pop in more often
<TheSheep> intelligent people on irc?
<thecrazygm> yeah
<TheSheep> sir, you are mistaken
<thecrazygm> oxymoronic isn't it
<thecrazygm> all right folk be back after the format
 * drc wonders what he'd think about Eliza?
<TheSheep> drc: tell me more about what he'd think about Eliza?
<drc> :)
<drc> Woah...when did "windows buttons" really become (small) windows "buttons"?
<TheSheep> drc: what?
<drc> In the panel, the "windows buttons" (last time I looked...been playing around with LMDE) were a button AND text. Unles I've missed something, the text is gone.
<drc> Oh, nevermind :)
<drc> Never remember having to add the "show button labels: before...
 * drc needs more tea...he's losing it...too many distros in too few day
<drc> Ah...I <do> remember...must have unclicked the "show button labels" when I got rid of the "show handle"...getting old, tired and click happy.
<drc> bah
<Thermi> gn8
<thecrazygm> i'm back
<thecrazygm> still can't get pulse audio to use my mic
<MK``> does Xubuntu have its own log file viewer or does it use GNOME's?
<borja_> hola
<charlie-tca> MK``: I don't think I use a log viewer, I just go to /var/log in thunar and view the logs in mousepad
<thecrazygm> gah, updates need to restart
<thecrazygm> brb
<MK``> Ah.
<charlie-tca> OTOH, I think when I did use the log viewer in Ubuntu, it was difficult for me to use.
<MK``> is it gnome-system-log?
<charlie-tca> is what?
<charlie-tca> the log viewer in gnome?
<charlie-tca> I don't know
<MK``> in Xubuntu
<MK``> if it comes with one
<charlie-tca> I don't think it comes with one by default
<MK``> Ah
<einseenai> guys, is gallium3D driver gonna be dafault for xubuntu 11.04, too?
<knome> gallium3d?
<charlie-tca> gallium is the latest nvidia driver, and yes, if it is default in Ubuntu, it will be in Xubuntu
<einseenai> charlie-tca, but this driver is also used for radeon, isn't it?
<charlie-tca> I think it is, a non-propriety, nvidia and ati 3d driver
<einseenai> thank u -)
<einseenai> is xubuntu beta already available?
<einseenai> yes, it is, sorry
<charlie-tca> no problem
<charlie-tca> I can't get to the url right now, but yes, it is.
<charlie-tca> 11.04 final in one week!
<einseenai> charlie-tca, i guess some nice features to come ))
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> Xfce 4.8, with editable menus!
<charlie-tca> gmusicbrowser, a great wallpaper
<einseenai> charlie-tca, i'll have a look today )) i use ubuntu maverick, but i need a second system, either ubuntu or suse, but i'm not gonna use unity, so i think xubuntu might good variant
<charlie-tca> You do know you can use classic-desktop which is like maverick, right?
<charlie-tca> You just change the session at login, in Ubuntu. It will default to the session you pick after the first login
<einseenai> charlie-tca, well i tried 11.04 livecd, i only saw fallback mode. but dunno.
<charlie-tca> that's because with the live cd, you have to logout, hit the name, change the session, then hit enter on the password
<einseenai> yup, i know, i just didn't try ))
<einseenai> btw, is the new opensource broadcom driver to come, or i will have to use STA?
<charlie-tca> I don't know. Some people have to use STA
<einseenai> ok
<charlie-tca> on the live cd, check in system -> Additional Drivers
<einseenai> yup ))
<einseenai> so exaile is no more default player, right?
<charlie-tca> right
<charlie-tca> we now have parole and gmusicbrowser
<einseenai> exaile was the best for me, but it doesn't have stable crossfading mode. what a pity...
<charlie-tca> I did get a cd to play in parole, so I guess it will work
<charlie-tca> knome is about the most knowledgeable person we got when it comes to playing music and the different types of files
<Deithrian> How to change keyboard input in Xubuntu?
<Deithrian> I installed my language from settings and i have it in keyboard layouts
<Deithrian> i have iBus or something as method
<Deithrian> but when i press the shortcut it doesnt change the layout
<charlie-tca> You might have to define the shortcut each login.
<Deithrian> i can only change it if i go to settings manager Keyboard and chose there the Layout?
<charlie-tca> That is a reported bug in Xfce
<Deithrian> oh
<Deithrian> it's confusing
<charlie-tca> I agree
<Deithrian> i have iBus i think icon on the taskbar
<Deithrian> and there from the input languages i can only chose Chinese which i didn't even install :)
<Deithrian> oh well thanks :)
<charlie-tca> I don't even get that choice. I get the keyboard I installed only
<Deithrian> are you on Natty?
<charlie-tca> (installed during the installation, not later)
<charlie-tca> yup
<Deithrian> weird
<MK``> ibus-setup?
<Deithrian> well i can't tell
<Deithrian> just clicked on the input methods everywhere and tried to enable things haha
<Deithrian> no idea what i have done :)
<Deithrian> anyway disabled everything and now i'm switching from the Kayboard Layout thing
<vinky_> I have tried the 11.04 beta. it seems like if xfce4-panel's autohide function doesnt work properly
<vinky_> any way I can fix that?
<charlie-tca> What seems wrong with it?
<vinky_> it hides it even though I have disabled it
<charlie-tca> Did you logout after disabling auto-hide?
<Deithrian> vinky_ are you sure you disabled Panel2 and not Panel1? :)
<einseenai> hat?
<vinky_> charlie-tca, do I need to do that? I never needed that before. enabling it moves the lower edge of maximized windows down as I expect
<charlie-tca> You said it still hides after disabling it. I would logout and log back in then. Most of the user area changes require a logout to take effect properly
<vinky_> if I disable it, the panel is only seen if I hover over it, else I see the background instead of the panel
<charlie-tca> That sounds like a bug due to the fading, it is probably theme related.
<charlie-tca> You could file a bug using       ubuntu-bug xubuntu-artwork
<charlie-tca> It should be visible full time
<vinky_> yeah exactly
<vinky_> brb
#xubuntu 2011-04-22
<Deithrian> kaffeine
<Deithrian> wooops
<drc> clear
<lostson> so how impressed are we all gonna be with xubuntu 11.04
<bazhang> lostson, #ubuntu+1 for natty please
<lostson> wow really ?
<gnewb> How do I prune,shorten and or remove log files?
<gnewb> Is that a CLI /call?
<ArisVer> How do i register my nick?
<bazhang> !register | ArisVer
<ubottu> ArisVer: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ArisVer> In this channel? Or the freenode net?
<bazhang> #freenode
<ArisVer> is there a memtest on 10.04lts?
<TheSheep> afaik memtest is on every install cd
<knome> yes
<ArisVer> thanx, i used usb btw.
<psalden> do I need to relog or so in order for the theme manager to recognize the newly placed theme properly
<psalden> it seems right now only the gtk part is recognized
<psalden> (can't just try and relog atm as I'm doing a huge download :P)
<Sysi> window manager theme is set from window manager settings
<Sysi> metacity or emerald themes dont work with xfwm
<psalden> well yeah... thing is the themes apparently have a part for gtk+2 and xfwm4... it recognizes only themes with a gtk+2 dir and then applies like half of the theme, so I figured it's not recognizing the xfwm4 part
<psalden> oh right, a different sppot in settings :)
<Sysi> you are maybe missing some gtk-engine if themes don't work properly
<psalden> nah I found out by your first statement... I need to apply the windows manager themes elsewhere, 'appearance' is not enough
<psalden> so thanks :)
<Sysi> np
<psalden> damn, some of these themes are ugly :P
<charlie-tca> Don t try Wildbrush
<charlie-tca> It will cause your system to not log in to the desktop
<Me_crying> bah cum se comporta xubuntu ?
<TheSheep> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Me_crying> xubuntu work good ?
<TheSheep> excellent
<Me_crying> Hostname self-lookup failed.
<Me_crying> how resolve this problem?
<Me_crying> the psybnc work fine
<Me_crying> i try run eggdrop
<Me_crying> and tell me Hostname self-lookup failed.
<TheSheep> I would ask on #eggdrop
<TheSheep> looks like you have to configure it first
<Me_crying> the eggdrop is settup correct
<Me_crying> but something from shell not right
<TheSheep> Me_crying: I found this, but can't understand it well: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2007/10/02/%23ubuntu-it.html
<TheSheep> Me_crying: (look for 'self-lookup' on that page)
<Me_crying> oke il visit now
<TheSheep> Me_crying: http://www.egghelp.org/faq.htm#114
<Me_crying> i knwo that he say i know italiano
<Me_crying> ok
<Me_crying> ok
<Me_crying> i resolve problem  my brain was modified hostname on shell. now put it back and work great ok 10.x
<nykur> hello, is this where one might find some xubuntu help?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> Please ask your question all in one line. All of us are volunteers and will attempt to answer if we know.
<nykur> nice, I was wondering about my update manager in natty, getting hash sum mismatch on the repositories. Haven't added any new though.
<nykur> here is my error message at pastebin: http://pastebin.com/cqXdRKWH
<charlie-tca> everything is updating pretty quick for natty, since we are trying to build final candidate images. I suspect you happened to hit right during a mirror update
<charlie-tca> I would try again
<nykur> my connection is fine and I have tried disabling and re-enabling repos. Also tried different servers
<nykur> I had this yesterday as well
<charlie-tca> getting it right now?
<nykur> hang on...
<nykur> charlie-tca: yes getting the same error now.
<nykur> have the keys gotten messed up maybe?
<charlie-tca> no, I think the mirror is out of date/in the middle of trying to sync. I use us.archive.ubuntu.com and it is fine
<charlie-tca> Yours is is.archive.ubuntu.com and appears to be failing
<nykur> I tried both my icelandic mirror and the main server, same results.
<nykur> should i try the us one for now?
<charlie-tca> weird, maybe the key is messed up, somehow
<charlie-tca> sure, try the us one, just to see if that is it
<nykur> must be, what's the cmmand agin to reimport it?
<charlie-tca> sure, ask me that. I don't know the name. I change my lists manually in /etc/apt/sources.list
<charlie-tca> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<charlie-tca> does that tell?
<nykur> charlie-tca: Changing to .us from .is seems to have solved this, will use that mirror until .is has been synced. Thanks:-)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<scannie> hi. i'm running xubuntu beta on a netbook... i installed maximus so i get maximized-windows with no titlebar, it works great. however, when i close firefox and open it again, it gets maximized but with the titlebar. if unmaximize it and maximize it back again the titlebar gets removed as it should... any advice?
<asfoz> hi. i'd like to install xubuntu 11.04 beta 2. will i have a lot of packages to upgrade after April 28 (xubuntu 11.04 stable comes out)
<asfoz> ?
<asfoz> and, after upgrade, my system will be clean as "normal" installation of 11.04-stable?
<charlie-tca> If you install 11.04 daily, there will not be a lot of packages to upgrade and it will be clean
<charlie-tca> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<asfoz> you mean http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily/current/ ;)
<asfoz> ok, thanks for this information
<asfoz> btw. xubuntu natty daily iso is 623MB, compared to beta2 684MB....
<asfoz> they have throw out something?
<charlie-tca> As changes are made, sizes change.
<charlie-tca> If it is really important, you should check each image file by file for the differences, maybe.
<charlie-tca> there have been about 100 or more changes a day since beta2, those are reflected in the final cd
<asfoz> charlie-tca: nice, that's much. how do you personally think- will it be a lot of changes with these 5-6 days?
<charlie-tca> If you install beta2, you should have more than 300 changes to upgrade
<charlie-tca> if you install the daily image, there are no changes today
<asfoz> yes I'm getting todays iso
<asfoz> well, we will see when final release comes out.
<charlie-tca> I would expect a couple of hours of upgrades with beta2 right now
<charlie-tca> today's image may be the final image
<charlie-tca> (may*
<charlie-tca> * * may * * ; it is subject to change, of course.
<asfoz> I just can't wait for that- have work to do. I'll install today's daily iso and just upgrade to final, if there will be any changes, as you say.
<asfoz> yeah.
<jrmy> ok ive got lucid i think its called how do i make it use my sound card and not my onboard?
<jrmy> 10.04
<jrmy> its obviously not a simple fix..
<jrmy> and i guess even though you choose a sound card in alsamixer it doesnt actually pick the sound card.. which is working properly from what i can tell seeing as i can see it in the mixer
<jrmy> i remember in ubuntu that you could select your soundcards idk why thats not a program in xubuntu
<asfoz> just rmmod module for onboard card?
<charlie-tca> then you should be able to use the same application in Xubuntu to select it
<jrmy> but what if i want to use my onboard again?
<jrmy> i dont liek that option
<asfoz> charlie-tca: thanks for your help. going now to do a clean install
<asfoz> see you around later
<jrmy> or were you talking to me?
<MK``> Hi guys is it possible for me to run the xubuntu desktop without restarting or closing other programs? Like, some terminal command to open it and close my current one?
<charlie-tca> MK``: to start it, xfdesktop
<charlie-tca> I don't know the command to close the one you have now, perhaps try task manager to kill it?
<MK``> what do I kill though, metacity? gnome-session?
<charlie-tca> What are you running?
<MK``> normal ubuntu :)
<charlie-tca> ouch
<charlie-tca> I don't think you can then
<charlie-tca> you have to replace compiz and unity with xfwm4 and xfdesktop
<charlie-tca> I don't think it can be done without applications restarting
<MK``> ok
<MK``> lemme try it on another terminal
<MK``> I am using gnome shell, not unity, btw
<MK``> xfwm4 --replace properly replaced the window manager
<MK``> well that was painful
<MK``> I closed metacity and couldn't type, had to hack around and start it in this terminal from another
<charlie-tca> from what I have seen, anuytho
<charlie-tca> changing anything after gnome 3 is painful... got to reinstall just to remove it
<MK``> well, I learned a lot :) how to disable and reenable window managers, just not desktop environments :P
<pteague_work> any ideas as to how gmusicbrowser stores it's data?
<drc> Nope, but it has a channel here #gmusicbrowser, and the dev is <usually> hanging out there.
<pteague_work> k, thanks
<theboywithtorn> So I pulled out my old toshiba laptop. It has a xubuntu 6.10 on it and the update manager doesn't upgrade and there is no cd drive on it anymore, so I need to upgrade manually.  Anyone willing to help me with this?
<Sysi> how much ram does it have?
<theboywithtorn> according to free, I have 154mb
<Sysi> i would say not worth trying to get anything running with that
<theboywithtorn> yeah I thought so, I think its best to run DSL on this instead. Thanks for the help anyways!
<MK``> is there a difference in the files on cdimage.ubuntu.com and cdimages.ubuntu.com ?... or are the URLs both just an alias for another location
<charlie-tca> both are the same place
<charlie-tca> Near as I can tell, they are the same server
<MK``> Alright thanks. It seems it also has internal aliases
<MK``> like, releases/lucid/release is the same as releases/10.04/release, etc.
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> so that whichever one you are used to, you get the right image
<MK``> Alright, thanks
<MK``> wanted to make sure I got the right disk images and md5sums
<MK``> rather, I think lucid/ maps to 10.04.2/ :P
<Thermi> gn8
<arand> Anyone care to test the patch in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-session/+bug/711571 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 711571 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu Natty) "Xfce Shutdown/Restart doesn't work (logout instead)" [Low,Triaged]
<charlie-tca> Can anyone reliably reproduce the bug. I see it about one in 15 installs
<charlie-tca> I have seen it enough to say, yes, it exists. I just can't make it happen reliably enough to say if it gets fixed or not.
 * charlie-tca is asking in #xubuntu-devel too.
<charlie-tca> arand: I see this thing lately on my upgrade tests in 64bit. It will about 3 hours to complete, but if it shows, I will test the patch
<arand> Ok, I had someone in #ubuntu+1 pointing it out, since it was a simple thing to pull down the patch I jumped on it.
<arand> I don't have a system to test on though..
<charlie-tca> I have systems, I just can't get it happen often
<charlie-tca> workaround is easy, too. Just logout and restart/shutdown from gdm
<arand> Ok, hmm, upstream seemed to indicate it happening on logout as well, my wording in the changelog might not be completely accurate then..
<charlie-tca> I saw jeromeg's note that he had a fix for it, though.
<charlie-tca> We only see it on reboot and shutdown
<arand> I madea debdiff of http://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfdesktop/commit/?id=bf07cc01b5457067303bdfad93433def548b6172
<charlie-tca> but if I can reproduce the issue, I can try the patch. It just doesn't happen often for me.
<charlie-tca> On my main machine, running natty since alpha1, it happens every two or three weeks
<arand> Always a pain :/
<charlie-tca> yup, but hard to then say it works
<arand> I think the guy I spoke to had it happening more often, he had to run ut will hopefully be around to test it..
<charlie-tca> All it does when it hits is log the user out. You are left at the GDM screen, and just have to click the shutdown icon there
<charlie-tca> That would be good. I did thirty some installs for beta2 tests, and saw this issue one time
<arand> Hmm, it seems rather different from other reports: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=684188 https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=115507 http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=361571
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 684188 in xorg-x11-server "[RV350] Xorg segfaults on reboot/shutdown from XFCE" [High,New]
<ubottu> bugs.gentoo.org bug 361571 in Applications "x11-base/xorg-server-1.10.0.901 segfaults with xf86-video-nouveau when logging out from desktop" [Normal,New]
<charlie-tca> I read those, and each one describes the same thing, reboot or shutdown results in sending the user to the login screen, where they can then shutdown or restart from.
<arand> Hmm, the redhat one does, yea, but then again it claims it's happening consistently, and there seems to be yet some systems where it doesn't happen at all..
<charlie-tca> yup
<charlie-tca> but the workaround is so simple, it might be a zero-day sru if we can get it tested
<arand> No chance to get it in before release by now then?
<charlie-tca> I don't know if we can get a freeze exception for it
<charlie-tca> wait, universe is not frozen yet, is it?
<arand> I have no idea.
<charlie-tca> I don't think we are, so, yes, there is a possibility
<charlie-tca> main is frozen now, but universe is not yet
<xubuntu452> hi everyone, I'm just instulling Xubuntu
<f1assistance> will there be a 11.04 Xubuntu also released on the 28th or will it come later?
<charlie-tca> it will be the same time as Ubuntu 11.04 releases
<f1assistance> thanks!
#xubuntu 2011-04-23
<nicofs> Is  there someone who can help me with a rootstock error? It tells me, that there is no space left - which just can't be... log: http://pastebin.com/JkbA5U31
<charlie-tca> That's armel in a qemu VM ?
<charlie-tca> why can't it be out of space?
 * charlie-tca knows nothing about qemu and even less about armel
<charlie-tca> nicofs: might have to ask that in #ubuntu+1, to be honest
<nicofs> charlie-tca, will ask there aswell... i set the image to be 16GB big... i can't see haow it could possibly run out of space...
<charlie-tca> Is there a number of entries limit or anything?
<nicofs> no idea - i wouldn't know how to check...
<xubuntu990> wutup h0s.  xubuntu 4 l1f3 y0
<xubuntu990> death to windoze and solaris.  oracle sucks.  java can go to hell
<xubuntu990> hence, assigning to tier 2
 * xubuntu990 farts
<xubuntu936> Hello
<pleia2> xubuntu936: please don't act like that here
<xubuntu936> I must have missed something
<xubuntu936> does anyone know of a shiny panel replacement?
<psalden> hey folks does anyone happen to know how I can edit the top entries in xfce4.8's main menu? It has web browser and mail reader now, but I'd like it to have terminal too
<TheSheep> psalden: they are all assembled from items in /usr/share/applications
<TheSheep> psalden: you can copy those entries to ~/.local/share/applications and modify
<TheSheep> psalden: you can also create new ones
<TheSheep> psalden: they are just text files
<Kurdistan> hey dear buntu friends. how is xubuntu natty beta 2 going?
<Kurdistan> I have only seen review of beta 1
<bazhang> Kurdistan, #ubuntu+1 for natty
<Kurdistan> bazhang, thx, but I think them are talking more unity.
<bazhang> Kurdistan, thats the channel for all versions
<bazhang> xubuntu kubuntu ubuntu lubuntu
<Kurdistan> bazhang, thx.
<bazhang> np
<psalden> TheSheep: thanks. I just copied applications menu to my home folder and suddenly the whole menu changes... maybe it got messed up through my 4.6 -> 4.8 upgrade or so
<TheSheep> ugh, only copy the entries you want to change...
<psalden> I'll have another look... it was the applications.menu file that I copied
 * psalden reverts
<TheSheep> ah
<psalden> thing is, it had some kind of xml link to the file I copied before
<psalden> and yet now I copied it, the whole menu changed, and now it seems to correspond to the files you mentioned
<TheSheep> the menu system has more layers than ogres :/
<Zorn_Taov> I am currently having problems with my laptop with windows 7 on it, it bluescreened while installing Fallout 3 and now it wont start up without wanting to run the startup recovery, and when trying to start using Safe Mode it hangs on atipcie64.sys then resets again. I have a xubuntu 9.04 disk, can I use it to try and fix the problem?
<Zorn_Taov> lemme ask this, what does "Rescue a broken system" do
<Joe-ka1gdq> Just wondering if there is a way with Xubuntu 10.10 to have updates download and install automoatically. I have this computer being used by family memebers and I may not be able to keep it updated constantly. Is there a way to have it download updates and install them automatically???   Joe/Cape Cod
<charlie-tca> yes, go into synaptic Package Manager, preferences, last tab and mark "update automatically"
<Joe-ka1gdq> Thanks.. I will check it as soon as the present updates are done loading.. it won't unlock until this package manager is completed
<Joe-ka1gdq> What is the last tab called under Preferences.  I see Distribution, but there is no "Update Automatically
<charlie-tca> That's because I lied to you
<charlie-tca> sorry, under Repositories, Updates tab
<charlie-tca> Looks like you can install all security updates automatically, which are the most important updates.
<charlie-tca> I did intend to give bad information, but ...
<charlie-tca> I did NOT intend to give bad information, but ...
<charlie-tca> hm, this keyboard still hasn't learned to type correctly, too. :-)
<Joe-ka1gdq> OK.. I found the Repository (i guess that is what you meant when I did not see it in the other
<charlie-tca> under settings, repositories,
<charlie-tca> updates tab
<Joe-ka1gdq> oh... so its the KB Fault????? Not the LNBTKB
<Joe-ka1gdq> Loose Nut Behind the Keyboard????
<Joe-ka1gdq> LOL
<Joe-ka1gdq> an old saying back in the Tech Support Days at Stream when I used to work there about 14 yrs ago.... DAMN 14 yrs ago.... UGGGG I am getting old!!!
<Joe-ka1gdq> Thanks Charlie....  Got to split.. thanks
<Joe-ka1gdq> All Set.
<charlie-tca> exactly, the keyboard
<Joe-ka1gdq> Talk later
<Joe-ka1gdq> I guess i need to stayed signed in to the profile (switch user) so the updates run...
<Joe-ka1gdq> I will talk later.
<charlie-tca> Can't you set the user with that?
<Joe-ka1gdq> That is true too... I will do that... thanks
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> good luck
<Joe-ka1gdq> I am in the admin mode right now... i will sign back on with the user and set that up.. thanks
<Joe-ka1gdq> 73's
<mattyb79> I have just installed this system, but ardour doesn't want to run....
<TheSheep> what'ss the error?
<m3tauser> one Q: can anyone tell how to upgrade to xubuntu 11.04?
<m3tauser> tried few times and no results, its fails at update channel settings :(
<psycho_oreos> !11.03| m3tauser
<psycho_oreos> !11.04| m3tauser
<ubottu> m3tauser: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<charlie-tca> m3tauser: what command are you using to upgrade?
<m3tauser> update-manager -d
<charlie-tca> That should be working. what are the error messages?
<charlie-tca> you can pastebin the errors -
<charlie-tca> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dannyd> hi all, how do i add/change shortcuts for the terminal, like to switch between terminal tabs?
<XubuntuKris> I keep getting a strange error when updating via "sudo apt-get update"
<XubuntuKris> it says...
<XubuntuKris> Failed to fetch cdrom://Xubuntu 10.04.2 _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20110214.1)/dists/lucid/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<XubuntuKris> wth is that?
<charlie-tca> That says you added cdrom as a source in sources. Either through software software sources or synaptic Package Manager. Just go to Applications -> systems -> Synaptic Package Manager, settings, repositories and uncheck cdrom
<XubuntuKris> I'll check that out, thanks
<charlie-tca> dannyd: add the shortcuts to Edit -> Preferences -> shortcuts in terminal
<XubuntuKris> That worked, thanks charlie-tca.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<nillerz> hey there
<nillerz> I have a question.
<nillerz> Is it possible to use symbolic links in wine to have programs installed on a separate device?
<TheSheep> I'd ask on #wine or try it
<tomekh> is there any ambiance theme (from ubuntu) for xfce?
<TheSheep> 'ambiance'?
<Sysi> gtk theme works on xfce too, window borders propably can be found from xfce-look
<Sysi> TheSheep: name of that theme
<Sysi> (just guessing what he wants, but Im good at it)
<TheSheep> ah, I thought it's some general feature of a theme
<TheSheep> like being dark or having washed colors
<alad_o> I just changed my password and set xubuntu not to ask for password at login, now when i try to login i get taken back to the login screen automatically, like the password it tried was wrong
<alad_o> Anyway i can change this without logging in to the gui
<TheSheep> that's not it
<TheSheep> it doesn't use your password, it doesn't need it
<TheSheep> looks like it's crashing for some other reason
<TheSheep> did you change your window manager theme (for windows borders) by any chance?
<TheSheep> alad_o: ^
<alad_o> Nope, all i have done recently was to change the password and ticked the box “do not ask for pass at login“
<alad_o> I changed back the password from the console now, but the problem is still there
<TheSheep> alad_o: it must be something else
<TheSheep> alad_o: can you log in in text mode and check the file .xsessionerrors in your home directory?
<TheSheep> you can do it with 'less .xsessionerrors'
<alad_o> Will check
<TheSheep> look at the end and see if there are any errors that would explain
<TheSheep> it
<alad_o> Hmm, i can't view my home folder because its encrypted
<alad_o> Although i am logged in, as far as i understand it
<TheSheep> ah
<TheSheep> that's why it cannot log in without password
<alad_o> Ok, is that good news?
<TheSheep> just disable the 'login without password' option
<alad_o> Yes but how do i do that from the console
<TheSheep> I'm looking for it
<alad_o> Thanks i appreciate the help, I'm online with my phone now.. :(
<TheSheep> alad_o: it's in /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<TheSheep> AutomaticLoginEnable=true
<TheSheep> change that to false
<alad_o> Will check
<TheSheep> you need sudo to do that
<MK``> How can I change my GDM theme?
<alad_o> Its actually set to false, but AutomaticLogin= is set to an old user i had earlier, which doesn't exist anymore
<alad_o> Should i leave that blank perhaps?
<TheSheep> strange
<alad_o> I'm rebooting
<alad_o> Left it blank
<TheSheep> MK``: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1336569
<alad_o> Nope problem still there..
<TheSheep> alad_o: gdm doesn't ask for password?
<alad_o> I don't think its the auto login though, that's another setting in xubuntu, this is just “do not ask for password“ this setting doesn't auto login
<MK``> It just threw errors at me TheSheep: No protocol specifiedNo protocol specified/nCannot open display: /nNo protocol specified/n(gnome-appearance-properties:5446): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<alad_o> Maybe its in the gdm.conf wherever that one might be, i will see if i find it
<TheSheep> MK``: you need gui for it
<MK``> I have discovered a more important error now heh
<MK``> When I try to edit keyboard settings it says: "Could not launch 'Keyboard' /n Failed to execute child process "/usr/share/applications/keyboard.desktop" (Permission denied)"
<TheSheep> MK``: what did you do?
<MK``> oh nvm I executed the wrong program :)
<MK``> sorry
<MK``> What is the gui for gdm setup, TheSheep ?
<TheSheep> MK``: I meant that you need to be logged in in the graphical environment
<MK``> I am
<TheSheep> it thinks you are not
<MK``> How do I do this?
<uofm49426> xubuntu i have a problem with screen closing and not waking up
<uofm49426> its a x41 thinkpad
<uofm49426> what do i need to install or do to fix this
<alad_o> TheSheep, i really think this “don't ask for password at login“ is stored somewhere else, not in the custom.conf file, do you have any other ideas?
<uofm49426> anyone have idea how to get my picture back after closing screen
<TheSheep> alad_o: no, sorry
<TheSheep> alad_o: btw, it should ask for password the second time around after it failed to login
<uofm49426> i did ctrl alt 7 and 6
<uofm49426> i did ctrl alt f7 and f6
<alad_o> Funny thing just happened, i tried to mount the home folder from the console, and i could not do it with the password i login with, but i could do it with the one i changed it to earlier, very confusing. So right now i have 1 password for login and another to decrypt the home folder
<alad_o> Maybe the problem can be fixed if i can change the later, which according to the console is called “login paraphrase“
<alad_o> Passphrase
<uofm49426> how do i fix laptop screen closing problem
<uofm49426> screen don't come back
#xubuntu 2011-04-24
<bc81> hi.  i'm trying to edit settings with the settings editor.  how can i lock the settings for window-height and width, the buttons don't work, or seem to be useless.
<bc81> xubuntu 10.10
<xubuntu368> hola
<fubada> hi
<fubada> how easy will it be to go from 11.04 beta to 11.04 release
<fubada> im setting up 3 laptops, unsure if I want 10.10 or 11.04 beta given that there are 5 days left until release
<charlie-tca> !final > fubada
<ubottu> fubada, please see my private message
<fubada> cool
<fubada> i want to use network users, that is working with ldap, but local home directories
<fubada> due to issues with nfs locking etc
<fubada> whats the best way to do this
<fubada> do I have to mkdir /home/user on each client?
<sakuragno> hallo
<sakuragno> someone here?
<fubada> hi
<sakuragno> oh! :D hallo :d
<sakuragno> :D
<sakuragno> ii know it's 3o'c
<sakuragno> but i've a terrible problem with xubuntu and notebook :D
<sakuragno> can u help me?
<sakuragno> i assure i'm not a noob
<sakuragno> ehehe did u runned away?!
<fubada> whats the problem
<bc81> thnks anyway, i just learned about ssh!  very nice compared to vnc
<fubada> just learned about ssh eh
<fubada> rough
<sakuragno> ok
<sakuragno> i explain the problem
<sakuragno> i've a fujitsu Amilo L7320 here at workplace
<sakuragno> and i wanted to install xubuntu (bt same problem with ubuntu and others)
<fubada> ok i use ubuntu but ill try to help
<fubada> whats wrong
<sakuragno> first of all i'd to cofigure manually the xorg.conf about resolution problems
<sakuragno> and now i'm ok
<sakuragno> i maked work also the alsa drivers and whatever in the sistem
<sakuragno> but now a problem remains
<sakuragno> after few seconds of idle
<sakuragno> the system freeze
<fubada> ha!
<fubada> i have the same problem
<sakuragno> and i've to press the powerbutton and reboot :D
<fubada> im installing 11.04 to try and fix
<sakuragno> i also added noapic nolapic to grub configuration
<sakuragno> ah ok ^_^ so it's a common not solved problem
<fubada> i have 3 identical machines with 10.10 on them, and i KEEp hearing from users that the machines freezes
<sakuragno> but 11.4 it's still a beta no?!
<fubada> randomly
<sakuragno> yep
<fubada> its a beta but its released on 4/28
<fubada> 5 days
<fubada> and its just dist-upgrade
<fubada> to sync up
<sakuragno> i think it's an apic problem .. in the bios i also set no I\O sharing .. but nothing.. still freezing on idle ^^
<fubada> my users say the mouse is still movable..but no click actions
<fubada> is that your situation?
<sakuragno> perferc :D
<sakuragno> perfect
<sakuragno> that situation
<fubada> shit
<sakuragno> mouse work but nothing happens
<fubada> yea exactly
<bazhang> fubada, no cursing here
<sakuragno> i think the peripheals shut down from cpu.. but not from system.. so it hang up and then freeze
<fubada> yes cant shut down
<fubada> i thought it was due to my /home beign Nfs mounted
<fubada> this is good news
<fubada> im hoping 11.04 will help
<fubada> otherwise i have to use another linux distro
<sakuragno> hmmm maybe with a new kernel
<sakuragno> but i really dont know..
<fubada> i thought my issue was related to multiple network logins from the same user and nfs locking
<fubada> im glad that is not the case
<fubada> im also looking for a bios update
<sakuragno> yep i tryed.. but for amiloL7320 that's an old machine working with hamster
<sakuragno> its' impossible to upgrade bios without a floppy and a window os :D
<fubada> yikes
<sakuragno> yep :D
<sakuragno> that's hard situation :D
<sakuragno> really
<fubada> dude im in the same boat now
<fubada> need windows to install the new bios ver
<fubada> this sucks
<sakuragno> i'm goin to buy an axe :D
<charlie-tca> check for an update using DOS, you could do that with FreeDOS, instead of windows
<sakuragno> not supported from fujutsu support site :d
<fubada> it says i need either winxp or win7
<sakuragno> look for now i'm solving in that way
<sakuragno> i open a freewebradio and leave it down
<sakuragno> so the system doesnt idle
<sakuragno> and dont blow up
<fubada> we are running a web radio too
<fubada> new radio
<sakuragno> ffgfgfg
<sakuragno> only solution :D
<sakuragno> tryin to figure anyway
<sakuragno> i'll let u know
<sakuragno> bye
<sakuragno> :D
<uofm49426> how do i config a closing screen and what happens when i open the screen
<uofm49426> everytime my screen close buy per-pis or accident it dont come back i have to shut it down
<uofm49426> everytime my screen close by per-pis or accident it dont come back i have to shut it down
<Unit193> uofm49426: Check the xfce4 power manager
<uofm49426> with my old acer 5515 with intrepid i would just go alt ctrl f6 or f4 the push ctrl alt f7 and i would come back
<uofm49426> does sleep work well on xubuntu or i shouldnt use
<uofm49426> is there problems with wakeup
<Unit193> I don't know. I don't use Xubuntu on a laptop
<uofm49426> still happen
<uofm49426> screen lights up but on desktop
<uofm49426> is there a package for thinkpads to stop this
<Unit193> There is this tpb and hdapsd
<uofm49426> i see that but is there something for screens
<Unit193> apt-cache search thinkpad didn't come up with much
<uofm49426> the laptop had a little button that turns screen off the old setting had it on lock i put it on nothing and still does it
<uofm49426> lighted screen no desktop the why i use to deal with this was ctrl alt and f4 or 5 or 6 to go to termal mode the ctrl alt f7 and the desktop would come back
<uofm49426> that was on intrepid
<uofm49426> using 10.10 and that dont even work
<Unit193> Try the LiveCD or USB of 11.04? (Really, I can't help...)
<MK``> Maybe you guys can help: After burning a number of CDs, Ubuntu no longer seems to recognize CDs correctly for me. When I enter a blank disk, it says it only has 2 kb free
<MK``> I have confirmed with another computer that the disk is not defective
<jrmy> ho wdo i restore the archive manager for xubuntu 10.04?
<MK``> What happened to it jrmy?
<jrmy> i thought i reinstalled it from the software center and even tried sudo -apt-get install file-roller but it doesnt show in the applications list
<jrmy> well i uninstalled it because i wanted to use 7zip but that one didnt work right either
<jrmy> so now i dont know what to do
<MK``> It's not installed anymore?
<MK``> Or is it just missing from the menu?
<jrmy> its installed
<jrmy> missing from the menu
<jrmy> nor can i select it in firefox when opening a zip file from download
<MK``> hm, give me a moment
<jrmy> i only can/only know how to open it from terminal
<MK``> i am on Gnome right now so I don't know how to add files to the menu, but i'd open the folder /usr/share/applications
<MK``> it should be listed in there to copy a shortcut to it to the menu somehow
<jrmy> well i know you can do that ith a gnome desktop
<MK``> but I don't know why it wouldn't be listed in firefox.
<MK``> You may want to go to Edit > Preferences > Applications and see if it is there at all, if not then maybe manually add it :(
<jrmy> k i'll try that
<jrmy> well i dont see a a selection for a .zip or archive or compressed file
<jrmy> in the list of all the types of content
<jrmy> ...this is so stupid
<jrmy> i dont understand why it isnt working
<MK``> o_O
<MK``> That is strange
<jrmy> never should of uninstalled it
<MK``> does the xfce desktop have no menu editor?
<jrmy> it does but idk how it works
<jrmy> ok i have it showing in the menu
<jrmy> ok.. now its working
<MK``> :D
<jrmy> i dont understand
<jrmy> whatever..
<MK``> Maybe the computer needed to just recognize the changes
<jrmy> well i last installed p7zip-rar in the shell
<jrmy> and i believe archive manager is a part of it
<jrmy> well guess it works now.. i prefer 7zip but whatever
<jrmy> but there doesnt seem to be a linux version
<MK``> I think both programs can use that library heh
<jrmy> i use windows.. btw
<MK``> p7zip-full maybe?
<jrmy> both are installed
<jrmy> sudo apt-get install p7zip-rar installs both in otherwords
<jrmy> ah i remember now
<jrmy> or maybe not.. im kinda tired..
<jrmy> well thanks anyways
<MK``> yup
<RadioactiveTouch> hey guys, planning on installing 10.10 on my father-in-law's piece of crap of a computer. will flash work out of the box?
<RadioactiveTouch> very supportive guys..
<charlie-tca> ooops, missed the three minute mark again
<psycho_oreos> make sure to prepare that venus flytrapper next time ;)
<blddk> Hey, I got an old HP ThinClient with a ~700 mhz processor and 256 mb ram, I have been running windows 2003 server and windows xp with great success on it, but how would those specs be for xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> slow
<charlie-tca> It would work, with one app at a time.
<blddk> It is not going to be a racer either, my plan is only to use it to control my reprap printer
<jrmy> any idea which channel i can ask in to get it so my ps3 can see my files?
<jrmy> it is pertinant at least to this channel seeing im running xubuntu
<TheSheep> jrmy: #sony-customer-support? ;)
<jrmy> TheSheep: you being serious?
<charlie-tca> Best I got is #ubuntu-powerpc
<TheSheep> no, not really, sorry
<charlie-tca> Not sure any ubuntu channel will support it, though
<TheSheep> it's kinda in a gray area
<jrmy> TheSheep: because last i knew sony didnt plan on its ps3 veiwing linux xomputers over a network
<jrmy> computers*
<jrmy> well its not illegal
<jrmy> well as far as i know its not in there eula for the ps3.. would be strange i think to band users from connecting to linux
<jrmy> ban*
<jrmy> their*
<jrmy> works fine for viewing files on windows pcs but yeah
<jrmy> i'll also assume that none of you own a ps3
<jrmy> lol
<charlie-tca> even better, find someone with one that Sony did not patch, taking away the ability to install anything on it
<jrmy> huh? i didnt mention a mod
<jrmy> strange you'd think i was talking about a mod
<jrmy> no i simply meant for the ps3 to see its shared folders like-wise of the ability to view windows shared folders
<jrmy> all i want is to listen to music and watch video on it
<psycho_oreos> something like ushare I suppose, you'll need to enable dlna
<jrmy> i'd assume you'd need to install something on the pc
<jrmy> ushare eh?
<psycho_oreos> ushare only allows you to share music, and movies iirc
<psycho_oreos> and its only ro, from ps3 iirc
<jrmy> never heard of it
<jrmy> guess im still kinda a networking noob lol
<psycho_oreos> ro = read only, you can't delete, rename, modify in any way or form.. That's PS3's restriction with its native OS
<jrmy> iirc?
<psycho_oreos> there's a few other alternative that may work with movie/music streaming to PS3 under linux, ushare is one of them that I know of
<psycho_oreos> iirc = if I remember correctly
<jrmy> ah.. lol
<jrmy> well i'll have to check ushare out then later
<jrmy> is it useful in other ways?
<psycho_oreos> yes if you have other capable devices which can take upnp media streaming
<psycho_oreos> you could probably also stream images but I have not tried that out yet. I don't know what other stuff you can share over network that PS3 can see and then use. As far as streaming movies is concerned, PS3 can supports less than a handful of formats in its native configuration (that is without wma support, without divx support)
<jrmy> yeah.. little disappointed there too
<psycho_oreos> that's sony for you
<jrmy> right..
<TheSheep> jrmy: you don't even OWN the thing...
<jrmy> what?
<TheSheep> according to Sony, they are only letting you use it
<jrmy> ah..
<psycho_oreos> there is a way to make PS3 do more functionality, but such topic leads to grey/black zone which I'm sure is prohibited for discussion in this channel
<jrmy> yeah eula's
<jrmy> yeah probably
<jrmy> idk if i'd ever want to go down the path of modding and such anyways..
<jrmy> i think i'd rather sell it and buy something else
<jrmy> which im probvably gonna do when nintendos knew console comes out
<jrmy> new*
<jrmy> but this is a linux channel so enough on that topic
<LinuxBizarre> Hey all. I'm having some trouble updating my 11.04
<LinuxBizarre> I'm getting Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/koshi/xfce-4.8/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<LinuxBizarre> I know that doesn't exist, so its correct
<LinuxBizarre> but is there anywhere I should be able to get updates from
<Sysi> if you have installed updates you will not get them, but you should remove that ppa
<Sysi> *all updates
<LinuxBizarre> that I need to point the update manager to. (Bear in mind I'm running Ubuntu 11.04b2, but I've installed the xubuntu desktop environment using terminal)
<LinuxBizarre> hmm, but won't removing that PPA cause issues if that directory is subsequently built?
<LinuxBizarre> I'm totally new to this, but I'd imagine its probably pointing towards the directory that should exist for updates, not one that will never exist, right?
<Sysi> you updated 10.10 with that ppa to natty?
<Sysi> that ppa isn't needed/available for natty, just remove it and possibly google for ppa-purge
<LinuxBizarre> No, I installed 11.04b2 from scratch, but the ubuntu variant
<LinuxBizarre> then I ran apt-get to download the xubuntu desktop
<LinuxBizarre> I couldn't install xubuntu from scratch because for some reason it had no sound.
<Sysi> you have gotten that ppa somewhere..
<LinuxBizarre> Well the command I used to install the xubuntu desktop was from an article that related to 10.10
<LinuxBizarre> Perhaps I've installed the 10.10 environment on an 11.04 base?
<Sysi> so you haven't installed anything from that repo since it doesn't work, just remove it
<LinuxBizarre> ok.
<LinuxBizarre> will I still recieve the proper updates if I do?
<LinuxBizarre> as in, later, when an 11.04 build of that repo exists
<Sysi> it will not
<Sysi> it isn't needed, newest xfce is in the default repositories
<LinuxBizarre> ok then.
<LinuxBizarre> Where do I go to remove this repo then
<Sysi> gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list propably two lines at the bottom, other option is something in /etc/apt/sources-list.d/
<LinuxBizarre> Nevermind, I think I found it. Its update manager > settings > other software tab > remove the two ppa.launchpad entries at the bottom that match the link above
<LinuxBizarre> I think?
<Sysi> does the same thing
<LinuxBizarre> Wicked. Thanks a lot.
<LinuxBizarre> And it should still find new xfce updates if they occur, despite only referencing ubuntu repos
<LinuxBizarre> ?
<Sysi> yes
<LinuxBizarre> Awesome.
<LinuxBizarre> Thanks again, you've really helped me out.
<Sysi> np
<LinuxBizarre> Seeya later, I'm sure I'll be back with some silly question eventually :)
<CeleryGeneral> Hey all!
#xubuntu 2012-04-16
<cousteau> can has screenshot?
<babble> cousteau: of?
<cousteau> I'm considering switching to Xubuntu, since I don't like Unity nor Shell (mostly due to my video card NOT being the one on a playstation 3), and I'm not quite convinced by Lubuntu (although it's fine for my netbook)
<cousteau> of Xubuntu 12.04
<babble> 12.04 looks essentially like 11.04-11.10, given that Precise is still using the release version of Xfce (4.8)
<cousteau> I saw this pretty annoying Ubuntu theme that replaces the scroll bars with a weird thing that doesn't allow you to middle-click them (which is something I love from scroll bars)
<babble> I have some screenshots of the current developer build Xfce 4.10, but Xfce doesn't do sweeping UI changes. It's very much evolution, not revolution. (I like this; you may or may not.)
<cousteau> ok then
<babble> https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=F4ADCC1C3CFC5FAB#cid=F4ADCC1C3CFC5FAB&id=F4ADCC1C3CFC5FAB%212169
<cousteau> now it'd be nice to have a list of programs xubuntu comes with...  or maybe I just install from an alternate CD and just install the strictly needed stuff
<cousteau> ok, so other than the window buttons being on the wrong side...
<babble> cousteau: I can't give you a simple list of default apps, as of course I've customized my system with my own collection of preferred apps, but why not just download the LiveCD and see what's there?
<cousteau> Hey, does Thunar have the ability to expand folders as Nautilus does?
<cousteau> babble, eyah, that'd be a good idea
<babble> cousteau: that's not a substantive issue; put your window buttons wherever you want them.
<babble> cousteau: if you mean, 'Does thunar have disclosure dropdowns, like Nautilus,' no, but there's nothing that prevents you from using Nautilus on Xubuntu
<cousteau> also, does Thunar have the F3 (or similar) option for seeing a two-pane view of 2 directories at once on a single window?
<babble> No, but again, if you *want* Nautilus, use Nautilus.
<babble> Thunar isn't intended to replicate every possible feature of Nautilus (or Dolphin or etc. etc. etc.)
<cousteau> ok then...  if nautilus doesn't integrate bad on xubuntu then I guess it'd be fine
<babble> it's intended to be a lightweight file manager.
<babble> it will need a collection of Gnome dependencies, which may or may not be a good thing, in your view, but again, if you really can't live without Nautilus all that prevents you from using it is allocating the disk space to install it
<cousteau> well, the two-panel thing wasn't invented by nautilus, it already existed in e.g. midnight commander
<babble> you're arguing needlessly
<babble> I'm not making any claims of original invention.
<cousteau> and whatever DSL's file manager is called
<babble> I am saying if you prefer Nautilus, use Nautilus.
<cousteau> yeah, sorry
<cousteau> I wouldn't se that sort of features as "copying what another fm does"...  more like a good feature
<babble> again, the only person worried about anybody copying feature is you.
<babble> I don't care, and haven't made any claims one way or the other.
<babble> Thunar and Nautilus in some ways target different use cases.
<babble> again, Thunar does not, and is not intended to, replicate every possible feature from every conceivable file manager.
<babble> it does a competent job at the features it does implement, IMO, but your mileage may vary. If you find it lacking, use whatever you prefer.
<cousteau> ok, thanks
<babble> fwiw, if you want a 2-pane view, similar to tabs in Nautilus or the extra pane view in Nautilus, there are window autotiling features in Xfce 4.10 that make a side-by-side view very simple to achieve in Thunar.
<cousteau> I prefer the 2-pane style...  saves you 1 window
<babble> I have Tile Left and Tile Right in 4.10 mapped to a couple of keyboard shortcuts and making something functionally identical to Nautilus' Extra Pane view takes milliseconds for me, given that
<cousteau> (having tile activated is nice, though)
<babble> again, this is easily doable in 4.10.
<cousteau> Each time I see "4.10" I think "warty warthog"
<babble> if you look through the screenshots I've posted, there's a side-by-side view of a pair of autotiled Thunar windows.
<babble> that's a simple Alt-L and Alt-R using my preferred keymappings.
<cousteau> yeah, I saw it
<babble> but, still, all that prevents you from using Thunar is allocating the disk space for Thunar and some gnome dependencies.
<babble> (or Kmail or etc. etc. etc. from Gnome or KDE, and so on.)
<babble> sorry, all that prevents you from using Nautilus, rather.
<cousteau> oh, that makes more sense  :)
<babble> there's already a fair number of Gnome packages installed in Xubuntu anyway, given their default package selections.
<babble> Adding Nautilus isn't onerous.
<cousteau> yeah, it's weird...  Lubuntu uses XFCE programs and Xubuntu uses Gnome ones
<cousteau> they're all GTK after all
<babble> Lubuntu used LXDE
<babble> I'm not sure about their entire default applications stack
<cousteau> yes, but it uses some XFCE programs such as the system monitor
<cousteau> and gnome-mplayer (while gnome uses this totem thing)
<babble> that being said, in both cases, these are somewhat smaller community supported distributions, with fewer folks handling packaging and related duties than Ubuntu itself.
<cousteau> and gnome-office (which is ok on the Gnumeric part but the Abiword part isn't that great)
<babble> it doesn't make sense to duplicate a ton of work just for the sake of being "not-Gnome" or something.
<babble> if a given package from Gnome makes sense to use, it'll get used.
<cousteau> Ok, so...  just in case I dislike one of the default, non-necessary programs in Xubuntu, is there some sort of xubuntu-core or xubuntu-minimal I'd want to install that only installs the needed parts to have a fully working Xubuntu desktop but without the recomended programs?
<babble> what exactly is your point?
<babble> again, this is a packaging decision.
<babble> xubuntu-core doesn't exist, because ubuntu-core already does, honestly.
<babble> if you don't want any of the Xubuntu packagers' decisions and want to roll your own, you can do that
<babble> again, Xubuntu is a community supported derivative of Ubuntu.
<babble> (the important concept to remember here is *community* supported.)
<cousteau> e.g. say xubuntu is going to install abiword and totem and gcalc but I prefer libreoffice and gnome-mplayer and qalculate, is there a way to install only the basic xubuntu desktop without the programs that come with xubuntu by default (and aren't necessary for xubuntu)?
<cousteau> maybe it's xfce what I'm looking for and not xubuntu?
<cousteau> oh...  bye
<madlumberjack> yo has anyone gotten their toshiba backlit keyboard working yet>
<babble> have you seen this:
<babble> http://askubuntu.com/questions/13886/how-to-light-up-back-lit-keyboard
<babble> toolate.
<cousteau> babble, so I was wondering...  maybe what I'm looking for is just a plain XFCE and then install whatever I want on it?
<babble> cousteau: if you don't want to live with any of the Xubuntu packagers' decisions, you have a couple of options, none of them as easy as installing a "regular user" distro and going with it
<babble> you could:
<cousteau> or that won't be as consistent as installing Xubuntu?
<babble> 1. Install Xubuntu, and uninstall xubuntu-desktop and rebuild it yourself with just the packages you want or...
<babble> 2. Install ubuntu-core and build an Xfce desktop yourself, with just the packages you want.
<cousteau> maybe xfce4 (+ xubuntu-default-settings?) is all I need
<babble> again, this is all a packaging decision.
<babble> Xubuntu, somewhat like Ubuntu, is largely targeted at folks who want a well-rounded desktop experience 'out of the box.'
<babble> that's not to say you can't roll your own
<cousteau> yeah, that's probably what I'll do...  my only fear was that not installing a complete xubuntu would end up on having an incomplete desktop
<babble> it's just to say that the Live images are built with a particular user target in mind.
<babble> you can uninstall literally everything and build what you want, from the ground up
<babble> but it will be a certain amount of work.
<cousteau> yeah, I understand that...  I just thought xubuntu had some sort of minimal or core package
<cousteau> (which would be a "fully working xubuntu but without the programs that are not needed for it to work")
<babble> No, because that would be an unnecessary duplication of work, on limited community resources, given that ubuntu-core already exists for folks who really do want to build EVERYTHING up themselves from a minimal installation.
<cousteau> well, I was thinking on metapackages
<babble> you apparently want a psychic distribution that comes packaged with just what you want without much effort on your part.
<babble> it would be nice, but then again, so would unicorns
<babble> cousteau: perhaps think of it this way:
<babble> the Fedora Xfce spin exists
<cousteau> no, not with what I want, only with the basic stuff...  I don't need the distro to be already on a CD, I was thinking going the ubuntu-minimal way and aptitude install whatever
<babble> but it's needlessly duplicative to expect that the Xfce spin reinvents the wheel to provide its users with everything that Fedora already does.
<cousteau> anyway, I'm too tired now...  I think I'll just install the xfce4 package and see if I like that or if I'm missing half of the things
<cousteau> night, and thanks fr the advice!  :D
<kanliot> does thunar have a desktop mode where it manages files on the desktop?
<xubuntu575> ?
<balaber> hi
<balaber> can someone help me with my suspend to ram issue? the suspend section looks good but wen i wont to resume i always get a reboot or a "new session" instead of my old suspended session
<babble> balaber: did you recently reformat your swap partition?
<babble> (something to cause your swap partition to get a new UUID?)
<balaber> no i used pm-utils
<balaber> i think i dont need a swap partition
<babble> if you're using suspend-to-disk, you need to make sure that the resume file in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d points to the UUID of the partition with the suspend image
<babble> typically, that'll be swap
<babble> if you've done something else, substitute as appropriate for whatever you're doing
<balaber> ok my resume file in "/etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/" is empty
<babble> that's why it's not resuming from hibernate
<balaber> so i need to post my UUID in this file?
<babble> again, it depends on whether or not you've altered the default hibernate behavior.
<babble> where did you tell pm-utils to write a suspend image to?
<balaber> give me a minute i will check this
<meneMene> I don't seem to be able to find anything to get Orage to display time in a 24-hour manner rather than a 12 hour clock.
<meneMene> How do I get Orage to display a 24 hour clock?
<baizon> i use xfce4-datetime-plugin
<baizon> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/xfce4-datetime-plugin
<babble> %k in orage's clock string will do hours in a 24-hour format.
<babble> i.e. %k:%M for 23:15 (hours displayed as 0-23, minutes as 0-59)
<meneMene> Thanks.
<meneMene> %T was what I wanted.
<meneMene> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11430801&postcount=2
<meneMene> Very nice post there.
<babble> if you want it to autoformat including seconds, yes.
<babble> this is documented in the manual for date
<babble> at your terminal, do:
<babble> man date
<meneMene> Ah, thanks.
<babble> the clock string in Orage is using the standard date utility
<meneMene> I can never seem to guess *what* to man.
<babble> it's a little cryptic if you've never used date before, but the percent-strings in the Orage clock's dialog are just date functions.
<meneMene> Great, that looks a lot better.
<babble> if you don't like the way your locale setting autoformats it for %T, you can roll your own
<meneMene> Yeah.
<meneMene> Thanks a lot for the help.
<babble> no worries :)
<ccssddee> whats the name of the lock screen app?
<babble>  xflock - but let me double check
<babble> xflock4, sorry
<ccssddee> babble: why cant I find xflock4 in synaptic?
<babble> it's in xfce-utils
<babble> xfce4-utils
<ccssddee> ok
<babble> if you have -utils installed, you've got it
<babble> but, it has no manpage of its own, and no commandline switches I can find
<babble> it does one thing - locks the screen, and starts your screensaver - and one thing only.
<ccssddee> yes babble utils are installed, I was looking for an entry in the categorized index
<ccssddee> yes, thats the app im looking for
<babble> you've got it installed.
<ccssddee> so, how do i block the screen?
<babble> what do you want to do?
<babble> do you want to lock your screen from the commandline, requiring a password to unlock?
<ccssddee> I was thinking: I can just close the laptop (I mean phisically), and it auto blocks
<babble> There are settings available for that already in Power Manager.
<ccssddee> shut the laptop
<ccssddee> babble: I was just looking for a shortcut (ctrl+something = blocked screen)
<babble> You can set a shortcut for xflock4 in Settings Manager : Keyboard : Application Shortcuts
<babble> but you've said you want two different things.
<babble> locking your screen when you close your laptop lid isn't the same thing as using a keyboard command
<ccssddee> im not aware of that.. sorry I write as I try not to attract too much attention from the teacher
<babble> you can set both, or either.
<babble> if you want a lock action when you close your laptop, look in the power manager panel for that
<babble> if you want to set a keyboard command, look in the keyboard panel for that
<ccssddee> thx
<fAz4> i deleted all my panels and stuffs is there any way to restore them like gnome ?
<babble> In the Power Manager panel, look in Extended, and check: "Lock screen when going to suspend/hibernate"
<babble> fAz4: did you *delete* your panels in the Panel control or did you kill the panel process and want to get it back?
<fAz4> babble: unfortunately i deleted my .config file
<babble> then you'll need to rebuild your panels
<Unit193> fAz4: You can delete the .config/xfce4/panels
<Unit193> +Dir
<babble> fAz4: ...and you don't have a backup anyplace of your configs?
<fAz4> babble: no :(
<fAz4> where can i download xubuntu 11.04 default configs ?
<babble> let me see where the new account default panel setup is
<babble> that would at least get you started.
<babble> the xubuntu-default-settings package has xubuntu defaults
<babble> but it won't override changes you've made to your own account
<fAz4> babble: i dont have that command
<babble> from the default-settings package, the default panel setup is in:
<babble> /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/panel
<babble> it's not a command; it's an installable package
<babble> you asked:
<babble> <fAz4> where can i download xubuntu 11.04 default configs ?
<babble> Xubuntu default settings for the panel and various things are in an installer package called xubuntu-default-settings.
<fAz4> but i dont have that file also
<babble> it pulls settings from stuff installed by that when you make a new user account
<babble> then you'll need to install it.
<babble> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-default-settings
<I-Am-Marino_> So I'm going to install Linux for the first time here later this week, go me, felt like sharing that with you all.
<babble> but, again, it *won't* automatically change anything you've done to your *own* account
<babble> if you want the default panel back, as a starting point, you'll still need to manually copy the default panel config into your own ~/.config directory
<flavio__> hi all
<flavio__> hi babble
<flavio__> yesterday you help me with a problem on Gigolo
<babble> hi flavio__ :)
<babble> still having trouble?
<flavio__> yes. after the restart i didn't able to connect my nas
<babble> did you bookmark the nas in Gigolo?
<flavio__> i received this error
<flavio__> yes and when i  start gigolo (becase at the moment i didn't add it to my
<flavio__> startup apps
<flavio__> i receive a message
<babble> what error?
<flavio__> failed to mount windows share
<babble> is the NAS visible if you connect to its web interface?
<flavio__> could be a problem of permissions?
<flavio__> at the same time in file manager
<babble> if you could connect to it yesterday, and you haven't changed anything on the NAS side, probably not
<flavio__> windows network
<flavio__> i'm not able to open my home network
<babble> I don't understand what you mean, "at the same time in file manager."
<flavio__> the gigolo error is
<babble> can you see the NAS if you connect to its web interface using your web browser?
<flavio__> connection at <<smb://hdd-eth2/Public/>>
<babble> I'm not asking about that
<babble> can you see the NAS if you connect to its *web interface* using your *web browser?*
<flavio__> failed
<babble> you said yesterday you knew its ip address, and you had already set up a public share.
<flavio__> in firefox it works
<babble> what is the numeric IP of the NAS?
<flavio__> after the login on them via browser
<flavio__> gigolo is able to connect them
<babble> I'm not asking that
<babble> then you've done something on the permissions side on the nas.
<babble> it's not a gigolo issue; you've changed how you had your permissions set up from yesterday
<antii> hi..
<flavio__> babble the channel is too late
<babble> I don't understand what you mean, flavio__, sorry
<flavio__> after the login on the web interface gigolo is able to connect them
<babble> if you've changed your permissions setup on the NAS, you'll need to change it back to the open public share you had yesterday, *or* you'll need to log in using a username and password in gigolo using whatever authentication you've changed.
<antii> time to switch wm.. going from ubuntu 10.04, tried gnome 3, unity and kde and I dont like none of them.. how is xfce holding up nowadays?
<babble> antii: that's not a question folks can meaningfully answer. I like it. You may, or may not.
<babble> download a live image and have a look around.
<babble> if you like it, install it.
<antii> doing it :p
<antii> babble: well, I got no alternative..
<babble> of course you do.
<antii> ok
<babble> you just don't have an alternative you want, at the moment
<antii> im happy with gnome2 on my ubuntu 10.04 machine.. but its time to upgrade :P
<babble> if you want Gnome 2, you may try installing Cinnamon on Gnome 3 instead of the regular gnome shell
<babble> if you want a Gnome 2-style desktop, Xubuntu is quite capable.
<antii> hm.
<babble> but it doesn't (and doesn't need to) replicate the Gnome 2 experience completely.
<antii> ah, same that linux mint uses?
<babble> Cinnamon is based on the mint gnome shell extensions, I'm fairly sure, yes.
<babble> if you want to stick with Gnome, but prefer the Gnome 2 interface to just about anything else, Cinnamon is probably going to give you a better experience.
<antii> thanks.
<babble> Xfce is its own project, with its own direction and goals.
<antii> ye.
<antii> but I like the simplicity
<antii> like gnome2.. :P
<babble> you're not being especially clear on what you want
<babble> if you want Gnome 2 and nothing else, there's a fork called Mate
<babble> I haven't a clue how well supported it is.
<antii> Hm
 * holstein prefers XFCE to mate for that gnome2 feel
<craigbass1976> I can't deal with Unity anymore, or gnome3.  I'm about to install xfce on my 12.04 laptop.  Anything funny I ought to know about beforehand?
<antii> Funny :P
<holstein> craigbass1976: its awesome... enjoy!
<antii> holstein: installing in vm now :D
<craigbass1976> How different than in 10.04 ?
<holstein> craigbass1976: you mean, XFCE in 10.04?
<craigbass1976> right
<holstein> craigbass1976: if you used/liked XFCE back then, you will only find welcome improvements
<craigbass1976> I've not been this annoyed with a desktop environment since XP came out
<craigbass1976> Is there any testign going on with XFCE for mobile devices, or is that kind of where unity is supposed to shine?
<holstein> some folks like it.. some folks actually develop it.. theres always options
<holstein> craigbass1976: XFCE will just run on whatever device.. no need to test it really... i would say it would do OK on some and not OK on others depending on your needs or desired workflow
<craigbass1976> Last question...  Honest...  Usually I grab Xubuntu iso.  This time I've installed xubuntu-desktop with apt.  How is this going to be set as default?  Is there a different desktop manager I select somewhere?
<holstein> at login.. you can switch, or get it where theres just the one... its up to you
<craigbass1976> holstein, ok; I didn't know if xfce and unity/gnome used the same desktop manager
<holstein> craigbass1976: you can have unity *and* XFCE is what i mean
<holstein> and switch between them at boot
<holstein> OR, just have one of them.. or anything else you can imagine and tolerate configuring
<craigbass1976> holstein, phew...  I feel better now.  THanks
<holstein> craigbass1976: enjoy!
<flavio> hi babble
<flavio> i solved the problem,
<Guest48105> this kind of nas has some problem to manage the samba
<Guest48105> users and permissions
<babble> what else does it serve?
<babble> You'
<babble> you're not limited to just smb mounts in Gigolo
<Guest48105> so i add the administrator name and pwd in the gigolo bookmarks
<Guest48105> and in this way all works
<babble> as I said, you can add usernames and passwords in Gigolo
<Guest48105> the folders are without restrictions so i tough they don't need user and pwd
<craigbass1976> I lied... I have more questions.   Can I rearrange the order of my window buttons on a panel?
<Cogito> Is mono needed in Xubuntu?
<Unit193> If you install something that needs it, yep.
<Unit193> Otherwise, not by default.
<Unit193> craigbass1976: Yep, you sure can. You're talking about the open programs? (just to be clear)
<craigbass1976> Unit193, yessah
<Unit193> craigbass1976: Ctlr+right click > Sorting order
<craigbass1976> Unit193, I don't see such a choice.
<Unit193> Properties first, then sorting order
<Unit193> "None, allow drag & drop"
<craigbass1976> I'm in 4.8.  Something I read (https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-desktop-74/xfce-cant-change-window-buttons-order-in-the-panel-like-in-gnome-875036/) said the feature was removed in 4.8
<craigbass1976> Ctrl + right click does the same thing as regular right click.
<Cogito> Unit193: Thanks
<Unit193> Sure.
<craigbass1976> Unit193, I thought maybe logging out an din again would help, but I still don't see the options you're talkign about after setting "none, drag and drop" as the sorting order
<Unit193> What system are you on? Version that is.
<craigbass1976> Unit193, 12.04.  Am I in trouble now?
<Unit193> Alright, so when you hold down ctrl and right click, you don't see "Properties", "Remove", and "Move"?
<Unit193> If so, Menu > Settings > Settings Manager > Panel > Items > Window Buttons  and then hit the "Gear" icon.
<craigbass1976> Unit193, I do see the three thing you say
<Unit193> Alright, and in properties you see "Sorting Order"?
<craigbass1976> Yes, and that's set to none, drag and drop
<Unit193> And if you hit Ok and drag the icon it doesn't work?
<craigbass1976> Right
<craigbass1976> It flies back to where it started
<Unit193> Try dragging it a few windows over, I know it works as I'm using it on 11.10
<craigbass1976> I think I just dragged one, but I don't know where the blazes I should be aiming when I let go.  Seems the target is smaller than in gnome 2.x
<Unit193> Could be, but I didn't like/use Gnome2. :P
<Unit193> Still no go?
<Unit193> If so, try logging out and back in. :P
<craigbass1976> I got it, maybe even consistently...
<Unit193> Great, hope you like it.
<craigbass1976> Much better than unity, and gnome3
<GridCube> i kinnda lost ubuntu's grub for another linux grub...
<GridCube> and that other grub doesnt have an update-grub option
<babble> ?
<Unit193> Just use grub-install to put it back.
<GridCube> but i need a live cd for that correct?
<Unit193> Not if you can get into the system you want, nope.
<babble> fwiw, it's easier for me to use boot repair for grub reinstallations.
<Unit193> Cool, that'll do it.
<GridCube> whats that?
<GridCube> welp i need to make a booteable usb
<babble> GridCube: it will do grub reinstallations or updates without worrying about the usual device issues. (I often have trouble getting grub to reinstall if I do it the 'usual' way and chroot onto my system)
<babble> sec.
<babble> https://launchpad.net/~yannubuntu/+archive/boot-repair
<GridCube> i didnt understood half what you said
<GridCube> how do i run that?
<GridCube> i dont have an ubuntu running...
<babble> GridCube: Then you likely want to install boot repair on your recovery system instead of trying to do it manually.
<GridCube> ok
<babble> Make a live usb with a writeable filesystem and install boot repair on it
<GridCube> so. livecd > bootrepair > repair boot
<babble> yes.
<babble> well, not a cd
<babble> you want something with a writeable filesystem (a live USB thumb drive will work) so that you can install boot repair on it
<GridCube> yes, in any case liveusb still goes to ram
<babble> GridCube: if it were me, I'd want to keep a recovery system with Boot Repair actually installed, instead of having to manually reinstall it each and every time I needed to use it from that recovery drive
<babble> but you do whatever works for you, of course.
<babble> GridCube: Have you never made a thumb drive system with a writeable casper image on it?
<GridCube> having no idea what that i will with: no
<babble> Have you used Startup Disk Creator or Unetbootin to write an ISO to a thumb drive (instead of burning a CD) before?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> many times
<babble> if you have, there's an option to make writeable filesystem image on the resulting live system.
<babble> that gets mounted along with the read-only squashfs filesystem through UnionFS so you can actually write stuff to the Live USB system
<GridCube> mmmhm i see
<babble> if it were me, I'd install boot repair on a *writeable* LiveUSB system so that it would be available to me the next time I needed it
<babble> but again, you do whatever works for you
<rhin0> (23:33:18) rhin0: why am I getting on  sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`  Media Change: Please insert the disc labelle  'Xubuntu 10.04.2 _Lucid Lynx_ - Release amd64 (20110215.1)'  -- anyone know?
<pleia2> the CD you used to install is still listed as one of your software sources
<rhin0> im sure it isn't
<rhin0> I never tick that box
<pleia2> open up /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the deb cdrom: section
<pleia2> well that is what it's asking for
<rhin0> ok thanks
<rhin0> worked
<pleia2> great :)
<GridCube> :D boot-repair did the works, now i can start to set things up to screw things up again
 * GridCube w00ts!
#xubuntu 2012-04-17
<xubuntu395> ...
<xubuntu395> how do you install microsoft 2007
<xubuntu395> :((
<bazhang> what is Microsoft 2007
<Unit193> MS Office maybe?
<xubuntu395> microsoft office 2007
<xubuntu395> yup yup
<Unit193> !wine |
<ubottu> : WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<xubuntu395> ahhh, WINE
<xubuntu395> is there another option?
<bazhang> yes
<xubuntu395> is there another way aside from using wine
<bazhang> I just said yes
<xubuntu395> how
<bazhang> virtualbox
<vrkalak> o/ Unit193
<ball> Aha! I have found my 11.10 CD
<ball> Let's try installing it.
<xubuntu687> how do i download and instal adobe flash player
<bazhang> !flash > xubuntu687
<ubottu> xubuntu687, please see my private message
<ball> !flash > ball
<ubottu> ball, please see my private message
<ball> I've just wiped my desktop PC and installed Xubuntu 11.10. I love it. WiFi works, the screen works. Now fetching updates for the first time.
<ball> Goodnight.
<xubuntu238> sobody of brazil?
<xubuntu238> soboddy speak portuguese?
<kim_> hi
<kim_> I have problems with the new intalltion of xubuntu 12.04, the CPU-Temp is too high,... 58° but there is no cpu load over 2% (htop)
<kim_> echo -e '\x6d\x6f\x6f' | xargs apt-get , did not help,.. :(, any idea how to solve this prob ?
<well_laid_lawn> what are you using to find out the temp ?
<kim_> sensors
<kim_> the fan is working hard
<well_laid_lawn> kim_: what sort of cpu is it ?
<kim_> arrandale i5-460m
<well_laid_lawn> that should be between 35-50 C afaik - maybe someone in #ubuntu+1 will have a clue
<well_laid_lawn> about the differences with the newer kernel
<kim_> okay thx,
<mcdonc> is there a widget for fan speed / cpu temp in xcfe?
<ochosi> mcdonc: not by default, and not xfce specific.
<mcdonc> thanks.. i'll ask another q.. does the default 12.04 configuration support xinerama (two monitor spread)?  clicking around seems to let me activate or deactivate monitors but no way to form a single desktop out of 2 of them.
<ablomen> mcdonc, you can use arandr, it is available in the ubuntu software center
<mcdonc> great
<babble> you can get cpu temps in the sensors applet in xfce, if you install lm-sensors, and run the sensors-detect script to enable sensor modules your motherboard provides which may be compatible with lm-sensors
<babble> toolate
<babble> mcdonc: if you install xfce4-goodies, you can enable cpu temperature sensors (probably) in the Sensor Viewer applet, with a couple more steps
<ardian> Hi how can I get Xubuntu Beta 2 ? 12.04
<babble> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04/beta-2/
<ardian> babble, thank you.
<recon_tv> hi all, got a web cam that wont work in xubuntu , it's working in my ubuntu 10.04 lts though, cant remember if i installed anything on the 10.04 rig . any suggestions?
<recon_tv> here is the output of lsusb http://paste.ubuntu.com/934062/
<LentzS> I need help setting up my printer. It is an HP 2200 and it either prints to slow with one driver or prints crap with another.
<Mormaugus> hey gyus, i'm trying to install xubuntu 11.10 from  LiveCD and when i reach on the screen to choose Try ot Install installation crashes(must reboot)
<GridCube> Mormaugus, use the alternate disk
<Mormaugus> i tried two CD's with different speed
<Mormaugus> the PC is old and can't boot from USB
<GridCube> Mormaugus, again, use the alternate isos :)
<irciric> hi
<GridCube> hi
<irciric> im looking for a web based irc server that allows me to connect to all rooms I am connected to via xchat, but cannot access due to a college firewall
<irciric> currently I can only connect if im torified
<irciric> or, should I go room by room asking for their ssl ports?
<irciric> move this to offtopic?
<autif> It seems like evtouch is no longer supported/available via ubuntu packages - it was for g,h,i,j,k,l and m - not so for natty and oneiric - Does anyone know why? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EloTouchScreen
<knome> looks like it isn't developed since 2008
<autif> yup - so what replaced this for touchscreen drivers?
<knome> no idea
<autif> hmmmn
<autif> what may be a better place to ask about this - within the greater ubuntu community? is there a dedicated list for X for ubuntu?
<Sysi> I'd guess "utouch"
<autif> my first guess would have been https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-x
<autif> Sysi - utouch seems to be hosted within unity - does it need unity to be the executing desktop or will it run with any other desktop environment (say) XFCE?
<Sysi> no idea
<Sysi> are you wondering if some touchscreen works or do you have non-working touchscreen?
<autif> Wondering if the touch screen will work at all
<autif> so far - I am able to get the mouse to move when I touch the touchscreen - but the pointer does not seems to be calibrated - moving the finger 2 inches - moves the cursor more than that on the touch screen
<GridCube> autif, hello
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> i use a touchscreen with xubuntu 11.10
<GridCube> :D
<autif> i have been researching it and it seems like I need something better than the generic "mice" driver in X
<GridCube> tell me whats your problem?
<autif> hi GridCube - as I was describing - the touch screen is a custom 15" screen 1024x768 - running ubuntu with the matchbox desktop environment
<GridCube> autif, install xinput-calibrator
<GridCube> :)
<autif> the vendor provided the source for the driver - pixcir_hid_mt
<autif> so, I have a working "mouse"
<GridCube> i don't know what a matchbox desktop enviroment is, are you sure this is the proper place to ask?
<autif> the screen is a capacitive touch screen - not a resistive touchscreen
<autif> it does not require calibrating
<GridCube> autif, to calibrate your touchscreen you can use xinput-calibrate
<GridCube> welp, it wont harm doesnt it?
<autif> yes - I will try xinput-calibrate
<GridCube> its xinput-calibrator
<GridCube> :)
<autif> but hear me out - :-) I have been researching this for a few days now and wanted confirmation about some of the research - somehow I stumbled on evtouch - so ...
<autif> it seems like I need 2 drivers
<autif> one a kernel driver - which will send data from touchscreen to the /dev/input/mouse0 file
<autif> the other driver is not a kernel driver
<autif> it seems like it needs to be an X driver
<autif> seems like evtouch is a generic driver that takes the data from /dev/input/mouse0 and wires in whatever X needs
<GridCube> i would not know autif my touchscreen worked flawlessly out of the box
<autif> nice!
<GridCube> :) i know
<autif> for me - the driver is not supported by ubuntu - so I am still investigating.
<autif> I will ask on the X mailing list
<GridCube> also the program synaptic, without an s
<GridCube> can be used to configurate it more
<autif> I was hoping to get equivalents of evtouch - seems like utouch is it - so will research that more
<autif> synaptic w/o an s = ynaptic?
<autif> or did you mean synaptics w/o s - synaptic?
<GridCube> no
<autif> i found the synaptic package
<autif> will try all of these
<GridCube> oh, i meant
<GridCube> synaptics
<GridCube> with an s
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> it says its for the touchpad
<autif> u touch, xinput-calibrator, utouch and of course synaptic
<GridCube> but it can control all pointers
<autif> cool - will try - thanks!
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> good luck
<GridCube> !info xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (source: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics): Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 65 kB, installed size 256 kB
<GridCube> there
<autif> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.75.2ubuntu8 (oneiric), package size 2099 kB, installed size 6980 kB
<autif> not this?
<GridCube> no
<autif> ok
<autif> thanks
<GridCube> thats the instaler
<GridCube> !synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<babble> synaptic is a gui package manager for gnome and gtk desktops.
<autif> wow - could it have been more confusing and unrelated?
<babble> synaptics is a touchpad/trackpad driver
<autif> I now understand :-) This would have been a wild chanse
<autif> s/chanse/chase
<autif> thanks again
<xubuntu215> i read this in the news - The i386 images use a non-PAE kernel to support a bigger variety of machines and when i tried the beta 2 it said wrong cpu i need i686 or enable PAE but i cant find anything to do with PAE??
<Unit193> That may have been changed later.
<xubuntu215> so can i just not use 12.04
<Unit193> Last I knew 12.04 of Xubuntu uses non-PAE.
<xubuntu215> yea does this mean i cant use it when i tried the i386 it said wrong kernel for cpu
<knome> they should use a non-pae kernel - if not, please file a bug and we'll try to triage it
<Unit193> Syncing now so I can make sure, but I was sure they had non-PAE.
<knome> i am sure too, i got ack'd when that change was made
<martinphone> I need help with streamtuner, can you give me a hadn here=
<martinphone> ?
<martinphone> will you release the candidate release tomorrow?
#xubuntu 2012-04-18
<Celltech> I installed 10.04 to my DumbDrive and it's not booting
<ball> How do I check the temperature of my Xubuntu machine?
<Unit193> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Unit193> You can also sudo hddtemp /dev/sda
<babble> once you have lm-sensors configured, you can see sensors in the gui if you install xfce4-goodies and use the Sensor Viewer applet
<ball> Thanks!
<ball> That's great advice, thanks Unit193
<ball> Looks like the drive is at +33C and the rest of the system is about comparable
<ball> brb
<Unit193> babble too.
<Unit193> You can -uF with hddtemp
<ball> Thanks babble too
<babble> ball: no worries :)
<babble> (I'm trying to sort out getting hddtemp into the Sensor Viewer too.)
<ball> SIO Temp: +29C, temp2: +40C, temp3: +33C
<ball> My guess is that temp2 is the N. bridge and temp3 is the CPU
<ball> ...but thinking about it, temp3 could be sda
<ball> Either way, they're all tolerable.
<ball> ooh, I need to fix this wm.
<ball> tab is toggling between terminal windows. Can I make that go away?
<babble> just tab? (Not the alt-tab switcher?)
<babble> which terminal are you using?
<ball> Whichever came with Xubuntu
<ball> Terminal 0.4.8
<babble> if you're using xfce4-terminal, I'm not getting what you're getting.
<ball> Xfce Terminal Emulator
<babble> tab for me autocompletes.
<ball> Let me just close the other terminal window
<babble> what else have you edited in the xfce terminal preferences?
<malv> woot, they finally fixed the ugly nvidia/ati driver plymouth problem
<malv> progress
<ball> nothing.
<babble> I'm trying to wait until there's a port of Zukitwo to gtk3.4
<ball> but I /did/ tear a tab out into a separate window.
<babble> which may not happen, if his deviant post is to be believed.
<babble> ball: I just detached a (ui) tab.
<babble> (keyboard) tab for me still wants to autocomplete
<ball> I don't know then. I could try quitting and starting again
<ball> ...but that means joining ten irc channels.
<babble> I can't really replicate your issue.
<babble> have you edited keyboard shortcuts elsewhere?
<babble> you may have an unintended assignment for tab
<ball> No.
<ball> I installed yesterday
<babble> *shrugs. first thing I do is edit keyboard shortcuts :)
<ball> First thing I do is install openssh-server, joe, irssi, tightvnc-server...
<ball> Second thing is set focus-follows mouse
<ball> Anything special I have to do to make X remember my choice of screen mode for the console?
<ball> Oh wow, there's a dock thing at the bottom of the screen!
<ball> I wonder what that's all about.
<ball> Okay, figured out how to stop that from lurching onto the screen.
<babble> ball: app launcher
<ball> I should make a list of the things I've fixed, to use as a list of things to fix.
<babble> why not just back up your .config folder when you're done?
<ball> There's a .config folder?
<babble> turn on hidden files/folders in thunar and look in your home directory
<babble> View > Show Hidden Files (Ctrl-H) in Thunar
<babble> all of your xfce-specific settings go in .config/xfce4 folders.
<ball> Interesting. I had no idea.
<ball> (I knew there could be "hidden" directories, because I can see them with "ls -la"
<ball> )
<babble> a user level $CONFIG directory is part of the freedesktop standard
<babble> ideally, everything would put configs in there, but many things just make their own at the top level of $HOME
<maoranma> Hi, my question today is: Does Xubuntu versions run off the same versions of libraries as it's Ubuntu counterpart?
<maoranma> Backstory: I'm making SVGs and need an up to date version of librsvg
<maoranma> Also, is there a place where I can check to see what versions of packages a particular version of Xubuntu has?
<maoranma> Nebbermend, found the FAQ stating what I needed to know
<maoranma> So, let me ask this then. If I install the 12.04 beta of Xubuntu, does it seemless transition into a release version of Xubuntu 12.04?
<holstein> maoranma: is *is* xubuntu 12.04
<holstein> it is*
<holstein> as long as you dont break it, you upgrade, and it'll still be 12.04
<maoranma> holstein: See, that's what I assumed, I just thought it was odd that there's a beta1 iso and a beta2 iso
<holstein> maoranma: think of it like a snapshot.. its like 10.04 and 10.04.2 for example
<maoranma> Ah.
<holstein> its less about the OS version, and more about what packages are in the repositories, and what versions are there, and how close to those latest versions you choose to be
<maoranma> Right, I guess there were enough changes to the included packages on the iso to warrant another beta of it
<holstein> they are milestones as well
<maoranma> I see
<maoranma> Figured I'd do a fresh install with Xubuntu, since my current Xfce install on Ubuntu 11.10 is wonky anyway. What uh...desktop manager on xubuntu? Lightdm, xdm?
<holstein> i think lightDM is the display manager
<maoranma> kk, thanks
<holstein> you can use it if its not... or pick another if you want
<maoranma> I might pick another, I dunno
<holstein> i see that every couple months, so i could care less
<maoranma> I'm on a laptop, so I see it constantly, lol, so I need one I can configure easily
<holstein> yeah.. laptops.. i just dont logout that oftem personally..
<Noah> holstein: Are you as bad as these guys? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQ5MA685ApE
<holstein> Noah: lol
<n-iCe> Hello!
<n-iCe> How fast is xubuntu than ubuntu?
<holstein> Noah: try it live
<holstein> Noah: sorry... n-iCe ^^
<malv> for some reasong the xubuntu image viewer takes way too load to display an image
<n-iCe> hehe, I will, I'm downloading it, question, has the same packages? kernel and drivers?
<holstein> n-iCe: its more about XFCE vs unity, which i think you would find snappier, but really just different
<holstein> n-iCe: xubuntu *is* ubuntu... same repos.. same access to software
<n-iCe> the thing is, I tried Debian in my inspiron dell mini laptop 1018 and the wireless does not work, and there were no way to make it work due rfkill and switch known bugs, same linux mint and lubuntu
<n-iCe> I just installed Ubuntu 11.10 and the wireless is WORKING!
<n-iCe> So I'm gonna try xubuntu in live cd and see if the wireless work
<holstein> n-iCe: you can just install XFCE, or xubuntu-desktop
<holstein> n-iCe: no need to wipe and install xubuntu over ubuntu, unless you just want to
<n-iCe> well, will be better don't you think
<holstein> n-iCe: it will/can be exactly the same
<n-iCe> oh
<holstein> n-iCe: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<n-iCe> how do I remove the ubuntu desktop?
<n-iCe> and install the xubuntu desktop then?
<holstein> n-iCe: you can search for it, and remove it
<holstein> n-iCe: you can install XFCE or xubuntu-desktop
<n-iCe> what's the difference
<holstein> n-iCe: in XFCE and xubuntu-desktop?
<n-iCe> yup
<holstein> xubuntu-destkop is a customized version of XFCE bascially
<n-iCe> which one would you install
<holstein> depends... sometimes i think the *buntu-desktop packages dont coexist very well
<n-iCe> Who was assiting me?
<n-iCe> Just one thing, how awesome xubuntu looks now
<n-iCe> I did a clean install, is pretty clean and neat and fashion, really loved it, the wireless thing worked just great
<n-iCe> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<n-iCe> So I'm gonna be around
<n-iCe> holstein: I think it was you
<n-iCe> are you still around?
<xubuntu175> Hi, inexperenced user here
<xubuntu175> can u help me'
<Noah> xubuntu175: Just ask your question, and if anyone can help, they'll try
<xubuntu175> I am trying to set up a pc with skype 4 my elderly widdowed  neighbor 2 call her 2 children
<n-iCe> skype.com go to downloads and download the .deb from Ubuntu
<xubuntu175> having  difficulty with session startup
<xubuntu175> done
<n-iCe> for
<n-iCe> ok, what's the login problem then?
<xubuntu175> in sessions startup I can not locate the file skype.exe (oops sorry no exe files here)  LOL
<n-iCe> uh?
<n-iCe> write in the terminal, "skype" (without quotes)
<n-iCe> and will be launch, but I'm sure it must be installed in the menu if you used the deb manager or dpkg -i to install it
<xubuntu175> in sessions startup  . . .  add ..... select a command
<n-iCe> anyway, my xubuntu box is ready, so I'm going to customize it, laters, i'll be here tomorrow, is late, thnks guys and good night
<xubuntu175> She does has limited skills w computers and it needs 2 b simple   ie.  turn on the pc and skype comes up
<xubuntu885> Hi, I am college educated but not in computer science so I really depend on a fully functional GUI that is both complete and intuitive.  Ubuntu/Linux has issues here.   I have an elderly widowed neighbor with no computer skills . . . yet . . .  who would like to use skype to  call here out-of-state children.  I am running xubuntu 11.10 on a P-4 PC.  I have a working webcam, microphone/headphones combo. and I have Skype installed
<xubuntu885> It is set to boot without a password and I am attempting to place skype in the startup menu.  I have located sessions and startup.  I have clicked on “add” and I have found the “add application” box.  I have clicked on the blue icon and slammed up against a brick wall called “select a command”.    This is one of those “issues” areas that fail to give me a clue as to what to do next.  Would you please be so kind a
<Sysi> did you try "skype"
<xubuntu885> yes, but the OK did not darken
<Sysi> you could also just set it to open session that has skype saved in
<well_laid_lawn> wouldn't it be /usr/bin/skype for the command
<xubuntu885> great, how do I do that . .. where in the file system is "Skype" located?
<xubuntu885> WOW !!!!!!!!!!!! thanks
<xubuntu885> GTG4now 2 try it
<xubuntu885> Hey
<xubuntu885> it really worked . . .  thanks
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<kamilnadeem> Spell check not working Xubuntu 12.04?
<kamilnadeem> it is a Libre office prob I suppose
<Os_Maleus> Hi together!
<Os_Maleus> Can somebody tell me, how I can start an application in a certain workspace?
<Noah> You mean force it to open in a certain workspace every time?
<Sysi> check out wmctrl and devilspie
<Os_Maleus> not every time. just once. starting it from the terminal.
<Noah> I think wmctrl would be the best bet then, I'll have to experiment with it it later, because I'd like to know too
<Os_Maleus> thanks for answers!
<Kingsy> do you guys generally do any mods to xubuntu? or do you just use it straight out of the box?
<Sysi> I use default theme, about everything else in UI is tweaked to please me
<Sysi> hotkeys, panels, menu, wallpaper, apps
<Kingsy> what about the kernel.. xubuntu only gets shipped wiht 3.0.0-17-generic
<Kingsy> the latest is like 3.3.2
<Sysi> if it works, no reason to change
<Kingsy> yeah I guess, I am basically looking to learn more about linux see. and I think upgrading the kernel to newst is a goooood excercise.. reckon its pointless ?
<Sysi> installing something with package manager hardly teaches everything and compiling is far less useful than many other things you could do
<Sysi> if you know command line usage, make a server, or you could start reading about upstart (or systemd)
<Kingsy> you can install the latest version with apt-get can you? this is what I mean, I am a little hazy about what things can do
<Kingsy> what is selinux?
<Sysi> newest kernel? if there's repository containing it
<Sysi> selinux is some weird security system
<Sysi> offers sandboxing and something and weird problems
<Kingsy> that is another thing, I would like to know how to make my own repo.. I am unsure of third party repos etc.. how to use them..
<Kingsy> yeah just a thought of something I could install and configure on my vps as an exercise
<Sysi> "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" is about everything you need to know
<Sysi> after adding line (repository URI) there you run "apt-get update" and then install what you need from that repo
<Kingsy> right, I guess I will google that then
<Kingsy> btw.. when does 12.04 come out ?
<Sysi> repository URIs can also be in files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Kingsy> should be this month right ?
<Sysi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<Kingsy> april 26th
<Kingsy> how do you usually upgrade the distro? do you do it via the package manager? or do you do a full re-install ?
<Sysi> I usually reinstall, can check out new system when running from cd/usb and get working clean system
<Sysi> upgrading is kinda likely to cause problems, but when it goes as it should it's nice
<Kingsy> but if you install it form clean, that means you loose all apps you installed.
<Kingsy> so.. apache, mysql, blah blah.. all gone
<Sysi> I don't need database or webserver
<Kingsy> what about all of the other applications you have installed ?
<Kingsy> I guess alot of settings are saved in /home/
<Sysi> all your personal settings
<Sysi> it's not that bad to install music player, movie player, mp3 codec and adobe flash
<Kingsy> yeah I guess
<Kingsy> as a side point, I thought xubuntu shipped with flash installed?
<Kingsy> also I have never had to install a mp3 codec.. unless it installed it when I installed vlc
<Sysi> it can't because of licences
<Sysi> sounds like you've installed xubuntu-restricted-extras
<Kingsy> oh, is this so you can play CD's not just files?
<Sysi> no, but restricted-extras includes flash and mp3 support
<Kingsy> I cant remember installing that.. but whatever
<Saurabh_123> Who sponsors Xubuntu?
<Sysi> canonical
<babble> Kingsy: if you're concerned about third-party repos, in *most* cases on Ubuntu, that will mean a PPA (Personal Package Archive) which is built from source packages uploaded to Canonical's project hosting system (Launchpad) - the upshot is, even for third party (non-repo) packages, most of the time you can get the source.
<Saurabh_123> Hello babble
<Saurabh_123> how r u?
<babble> hello, Saurabh_123
<babble> Saurabh_123: if you want to chat, I'm in -offtopic. #xubuntu is usually restricted to support.
<Saurabh_123> ok babble
<Saurabh_123> I tried ur xfce deb packages
<babble> having trouble?
<Saurabh_123> it worked fine, but I didn't saw any significant changes in xfce
<babble> no, as I said, Xfce isn't really doing a huge UI change.
<babble> it's an evolution, not a revolution.
<Saurabh_123> there was a little problem with the panel though, but it was fixed by expanding the seperator
<Saurabh_123> ok
<babble> I think there's a new flag in the separator type and the "old" expanding separator doesn't use it, so panel falls back to making that just a generic separator.
<babble> but it's not difficult to fix
<Saurabh_123> yeah it was easy to fix
<Saurabh_123> babble, u find any luck with mintmenu?
<babble> Saurabh_123: I haven't tried.
<babble> Saurabh_123: but as I said when we last talked, it's likely, given that xfapplet is unlikely to see much work going forward, that your best bet is to run Cinnamon
<Saurabh_123> mintmenu in linux mint repository has mate dependencies, and I think xfapplet doesn't recognise that
<babble> Saurabh_123: Gnome 2 panel applets are deprecated in Gnome, so I wouldn't expect to see Gnome 2 panel applet support cobbled together in other desktops forever
<Saurabh_123> but cinnamon doesn't work on xubuntu, thats the problem
<babble> I don't have a solution that gives you mintmenu and xubuntu.
<babble> the ways it worked depended on largely unsupported packages.
<Saurabh_123> babble, is gtk 2 still supported?
<babble> and, as I said when we last spoke, Mint seems to be focusing on its gnome (3) shell extensions at this point.
<babble> 4.10 is still using gtk2; gtk3 applications from Gnome will run, and I'm relatively sure gtk3 support throughout xfce is on the roadmap eventually, but it may depend on what you mean by "supported."
<babble> Does 4.10 use gtk2? Yes.
<babble> Does 4.10 run gtk3 applications? Yes.
<Saurabh_123> ok
<martinphone> is the release candidate out yet?
<Sysi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<babble> hm. is there a way for me to run a 32-bit Pidgin shared library in 64-bit Pidgin?
<prot0> Hi, when on battery power, the screen brightness increases spontaneously every now and then, how can I fix this?
<justanick> Hello, is it possible to use the xubuntu session settings also with a nx remote connection?
<babble> justanick: just doing a quick google, it looks like there are workarounds to get Unity 2D working, so I suspect a Xubuntu session *should* work.
<babble> have you tried it with the Xfce session in Xubuntu? If *that* works, the Xubuntu session should.
<justanick> The xfce session is wodrking
<babble> but the Xubuntu session breaks?
<justanick> working
<justanick> I start the xfce session with startxfce4 and have no option to choose the Xubuntu session.
<babble> ahh.
<babble> that's not - to my knowledge - using either the Xfce or Xubuntu lightdm-selectable sessions, but an xfce fallback
<babble> let me dig through the start script and see what it accepts from the commandline tho
<babble> aha!
<babble> what happens if you try:
<babble> xfce4-session (i.e. launching the session manager as your regular user?)
<justanick> The session will be a xfce session.
<babble> have you set Xubuntu as your default lightdm session?
<justanick> Yes
<babble> I think the session manager will use the lightdm config
<justanick> Is there a way to check this?
<babble> you could launch the session manager
<babble> i.e. try it - worst that could happen is a) it crashes on the commandline and quits, b) it starts the fallback xfce session you're already able to get...
<babble> or c) it works.
<justanick> The session manager will show up the xfce session.
<babble> are you saying yes, you've done this and it starts the fallback xfce session, or are you assuming that's what will happen because startxfce4 doesn't do what you want?
<justanick> I say, it does start xfce, because I have tested it.
<babble> that's what I asked twice.
<babble> in any event, let me keep looking for you.
<justanick> Justanick2=justanick -> changing system
<babble> there's a forum thread that describes your issue:
<babble> Try this: Instead of using startxfce4, use startx and the DISPLAY_SESSION environment variable.
<babble> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1895108
<babble> startxfce4 from the commandline isn't setting up /etc/xdg/xububtu in its config path
<babble> or rather /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu
<justanick2> babble: The selection of the session is not possible through the env DISPLAY_SESSION
<justanick2> Could it be changed for xubuntu 12.04?
<babble> justanick2: I dunno, but in any event, why not configure the xfce session it's loading the way you want?
<justanick2> startx ends up with a default xfce session
<babble> fine, but other than the time to do it, why not configure the xfce session the way you want, at this point, rather than continually trying to work around it?
<justanick2> Yes, it may be the faster solution ;)
<babble> in any case, it looks like startx and startxfce4 from the commandline aren't inheriting the xdg-xubuntu config directory, that's likely set in lightdm's configuration someplace, and then inherrited by the rest
<babble> I wonder if it would work if you added it as a configuration path in your bashrc?
<babble> did you make the config path changes that forum poster recommended to add xdg-xubuntu before trying startx?
<babble> brb, trying.
<babble> justanick2: okay, I just tested this
<babble> it works for me.
<babble> set DISPLAY_SESSION=xubuntu in your environment variables.
<babble> env DISPLAY_SESSION=xububtu
<babble> with that set, startx loaded my xubuntu session from tty1
<babble> (I had lightdm killed, so I know I wasn't loading the usual lightdm session)
<babble> if you set that in your bashrc, startx should do what you expect.
<justanick2> Okay, I will try this on a fresh version. On the moment I still ends in a xfce session.
<f11f12> Hello, installing the xubuntu-12.04-beta2-x86.iso on vmware 3.1.3 on Windows XP fails. It starts up and tells me that VMware easy install is working, but nothing happend and I see no process that could be related (after cmdline login)
<justanick2> Im using Vmware Player 4.0.2 on Win7
<babble> f11f12: have you only tried doing the easy installation from VMWare? What happens if you simply try to boot to the desktop on the Live image and run the installation normally?
<f11f12> Does it work?
<justanick2> For me it is working but I'm using the 64bit edition
<f11f12> babble: how can I disable easy install? when I select the iso image it tells me "ubuntu 12.04" has been detected!
<babble> I don't recall precisely in VMWare (it's been a while), but there should be an option to disable easy installation from the VM setup
<justanick2> Don't select the iso in the first step. Create the system and select than the iso
<babble> justanick2: thanks :)
<f11f12> justanick2: thanks! that's it
<f11f12> .... installing, please wait :-)
<justanick2> ... doing the same ;)
<f11f12> ...installing VMware tools...
<babble> that sounds like progress.
<hoodedice> Hi
<hoodedice> Does Xubuntu install drivers during installation,or do I have to get em seperately?
<hoodedice> Well?
<Sysi> they're there by default, except some graphics drivers
<hoodedice> How do I find out which ones are installed?
<justanick2> babble: You have only added "env DISPLAY_SESSION=xubuntu" to your .bashrc and the command startx starts the xubuntu session?
<babble> I didn't add it to bashrc - I just did it as an environment variable
<justanick2> Just tested on a new installation and I still end up in a xfce session.
<babble> if you're adding it to bashrc, you'll need to reload bashrc or log out and back in for that to become active
<babble> or add it as a shell variable on the commandline now
<justanick2> Have done a reboot after the bashrc edit
<babble> what's in your config path right now?
<babble> from the commandline, on that machine?
<justanick2> /etc/xdg
<babble> you need the xdg-xubuntu config directory
<babble> mine is the following:
<babble> XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=/etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu:/etc/xdg:/usr/local/etc/xdg
<derperado> giog
<justanick2> If I set XDG_CONFIG_DIRS in the commandline, it will be set back to /etc/xdg after the command startx
<babble> it shouldn't if you set it in bashrc
<babble> again, I *just* tested this.
<babble> are you again assuming this is the way things are going to work, or are you telling me you're trying this?
<justanick2> I'm trying this
<babble> let me reboot completely and see if I can replicate whatever you're doing
<Alan> <3 xubuntu
<babble> okay.
<Alan> sorry, just had to say that... every single release of ubuntu gives me a renewed appreciation for developers who *aren't* hellbent on turning the desktop into a featureless tablet
<babble> with DISPLAY_SESSION=xubuntu set in my bashrc, I'm still getting my regular Xubuntu session.
<babble> I can't say what may be missing on your installation, but did you try the symlinks suggested in that forum post as well?
<babble> that, or at this point, it *really* may be quicker to just configure the xfce session the way you want, I think.
<justanick> Sure I think I will do it
<justanick> This is in my .bashrc
<justanick> #session selection
<justanick> env DISPLAY_SESSION=xubuntu
<justanick> env XDG_CONFIG_DIRS=/etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu:/etc/xdg:/usr/local/etc/xdg
<babble> try adding the XDG_DATA_DIRS from the regular lightdm session too
<babble> XDG_DATA_DIRS=/usr/share/xubuntu:/usr/local/share/:/usr/share/:/usr/local/share
<babble> a potentially probitive (or stupid) question: is this a headless machine? Have you verified that the usual lightdm Xubuntu session even works?
<justanick2> It is virtual machine. It is not headless
<babble> the point I'm getting at is: does the usual lightdm session work?
<babble> you've verified that it does?
<justanick2> Yes it does work. I can use the Xubunt session from the greeter. The Xubuntu is also pre selected
<babble> okay, so that out of the way, what if you stuck the entire printenv from that lightdm session in your .bashrc from the console?
<f11f12> Ok, it works fine here too! It's just the VMware default install "helper" which fails.
<f11f12> Thanks!
<babble> (though, I think the XDG directories should do the trick)
<mamuskus> Hi !
<babble> hi, mamuskus
<mamuskus> xubuntu is great ... is what ubuntu should be
<babble> come tell us all about it in #xububtu-offtopic
<mamuskus> none the direction/road to unity
<justanick2> babble: I have replaced env through export in the .bashrc and it works.
<babble> huzzah!
<justanick2> Any idea why this will work?
<babble> okay, it's something I missed from the lightdm config, then, but if the whole config works, good enough
<babble> oh, I'll dig around and see what the heck lightdm is setting that the console doesn't have initially, but as long as it works, that's good enough, isn't it?
<justanick2> Sure it is.
<babble> if you ever *want* the xfce session from that console login, you
<justanick2> Thank you for the help.
<babble> you may want to keep the DISPLAY_SESSION variable in there, commented out
<justanick2> Okay
<PsynoKhi0> hi, testing 12.04 beta 2 in vbox... really liking what I see so far
<bazhang> PsynoKhi0, support and discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<PsynoKhi0> erm oh
<PsynoKhi0> sorry
<joe-cool> hi @ all
<joe-cool> im using xfce with some gnome applications with some trouble
<ickefes> hi guys. how is it possible to define a folder as img src? i noticed ti when i looked at this page over on xubuntus site which has a html code to add a countdown to your own website?
<joe-cool> when i start for example gedit the program starts but the menu bar appears a bit later
<ickefes> a html question and not xubuntu if that is ok.
<joe-cool> ickefes, didnt get your question...
<joe-cool> you wanna include a folder as image?
<ickefes> sorry.. i am used to having to point to a jpg, gif, png etc when i try to make a img src="" with html but i noticed that on xubuntus site they define a folder and not a file (jpg, gif, png) as img src
<ickefes> is this something new to html or is it just my newbie knowledge that is not up to par?
<ickefes> <img src="http://xubuntu.org/countdown/" alt="Countdown to Xubuntu 12.04" />
<joe-cool> ah okay.... havnt seen that before... give it a try and look what happens ;-)
<ickefes> i guess the folder has to only contain one file and that is a picture in probably jpg, gif or png format?
<ickefes> yeah, i will try it out. too bad i have to make some food right now or i will go crazy from low sugar or something :)
<ickefes> thanks for the help joe-cool
<babble> ickefes: they're pointing at the directory so they don't have to specify each image for the countdown
<joe-cool> anyone knows sth about the menu delay in gnome applications?
<babble> joe-cool: can I have an example application? I'm not notiticing a delay in gnome apps I regularly use.
<ickefes> there are two img src that both link to the same location but they are different images. well, the second link has /?alt=w at the end
<babble> the alt tag is just text
<babble> hover over the countdown on Xubuntu.org
<joe-cool> babble: perhaps in gnome-terminal or gedit
<babble> alt is part of the HTML 4/5 spec for folks who may be using screenreaders or other accessibility devices.
<babble> (it's required for valid HTML 4/5 for accessibility reasons)
<babble> joe-cool: I don't use gnome-terminal but I do use gedit
<joe-cool> babble, its in gedit too
<joe-cool> in thunar or mousepad it isnt
<babble> joe-cool: I understand that, but I'm not getting a menu delay in gedit, is the point.
<joe-cool> okay
<babble> joe-cool: do you have Gnome Services enabled?
<joe-cool> what service for example?
<babble> in System Settings > Session and Startup > Advanced, do you have Gnome Services enabled?
<joe-cool> i cant see a entry lkike this in my startups
<joe-cool> ahh
<babble> Open Settings Manager
<babble> then Session and Startup
<joe-cool> Loaf Runtime for gnome at startup
<babble> then click on Advanced
<babble> and yes, Load Gnome Services on Startup
<joe-cool> was disabled
<babble> then log out and back in and see if your delay goes away
<joe-cool> i'll give it atry
<joe-cool> i'll be back in a second
<joe-cool> re
<joe-cool> that was not the trick...
<babble> better?
<joe-cool> noi..
<babble> Ideally, I'd need to get a look at whatever else you're running that may be lagging gnome services for one reason or another.
<joe-cool> hm..
<joe-cool> when i start nautilus from terminal i get many of this error: (nautilus:2125): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_value_get_object: assertion `G_VALUE_HOLDS_OBJECT (value)' failed
<joe-cool> is it possible to run gedit with debug output?
<PsynoKhi0>  9
<PsynoKhi0> wrong window >.<
<joe-cool> ^^
<joe-cool> better that typing youporn.com in wrong windows :-D
<joe-cool> so babble, any further ideas?
<joe-cool> what outputs culd help?
<joe-cool> i also tried reinstalling gtk-engine - with no effect
<babble> how are you launching natutilus from the commandline?
<joe-cool> nautilus --no-desktop
<joe-cool> when i installed xubuntu and installed these gnome-apps everyxthing was fine.. but after some time this problem began... dont know why
<joe-cool> when i installed xubuntu and installed these gnome-apps everyxthing was fine.. but after some time this problem began... dont know why
<babble> without knowing everything else you're running, a guess from my end would likely be meaningless.
<joe-cool> babble, what infos do you need?
<babble> nothing I can troubleshoot simply over IRC
<joe-cool> hm okay, however, thanks a lot ;-)
<babble> you may try gconf cleaner (back up your existing gconf database with it *first*, in case it cleans too many keys)
<joe-cool> ah thats an idea... didnt know sth like this exists
<babble> sudo apt-get install gconf-cleaner
<babble> if that fails, I got it from a PPA and I'll go find that for you as well
<joe-cool> installation progress is running ;-)
<joe-cool> no effect -.-
<joe-cool> i ve never had such a problem before...
<derperado> xubuntu 12.04 beta 2 64 bits with google earth last stable release: it works slower than with ubuntu 11.10 32 bitsa
<derperado> is it just me?
<derperado> is it because is a beta?
<derperado> is it because I have 64 bits with just 2GB RAM in 1 slot?
<baizon> yes indeed 2GB is not much
<baizon> i mean when i open firefox 1GB is already used
<baizon> check your memory usage
<n-iCe> hi
<babble> hello n-iCe
<flux242> hi, It seems like I cannot figure out how to create a mounting icon for a fstab entry. There are some icons already on the desktop to mount block devices but not for all fstab entries. So I need to create one myself. What I need is not a launcher icon but a mount/umount icon
<n-iCe> uhm, I'm busy at the moment
<n-iCe> give me a sec
<n-iCe> if you create a folder: sudo mkdir /mnt/nice/
<n-iCe> and you mount , sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/nice/
<n-iCe> there is no icon on desktop?
<n-iCe> I don't remember that
<flux242> there are already icons for all block defices in fstab
<flux242> devices
<n-iCe> uhm, I think I'm not getting you
<flux242> I'm mounting a davfs. It's defined in the fstab. I can mount it using 'mount /media/box.com'. I need an icon for that on the desktop
<flux242> and no, there is no icon appearing automatically on the desktop after I mount my davfs
<flux242> the same for cifs mount I have defined in my fstab
<n-iCe> uhm
<n-iCe> don't know I think about group levels
<n-iCe> user/group priveleges
<n-iCe> or permissions
<n-iCe> set the permissions to 755
<n-iCe> and try
<flux242> permissions of what?
<shpngld> Hello everybody! I will be really happy if someone helps me! Im using xubuntu11 04. The web browser I use is Chromium, my torrent client is Flush and listen to Music with VLC player. quite often I got a problem while browsing : Error 105 (net::ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED): Unable to resolve the server's DNS address." In the same time the Online radio I usually enjoy doesnt stops and the stream is OK. The torrent transfer r OK
<shpngld> too no problems...but the browsing faioled..I have to wait for a few minutes sometimes, then F5 and eventually all seems back to noprmal...for a while...What can I do to fix the problem?
<martinphone> have you officially released a candidate today?
<xubuntu274> Having moved from mint i use keyboard shortcuts but what is the command in xfce to switch workspace left and right?
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<babble> xubuntu274: one moment
<xubuntu274> ok thanks
<babble> the default is in Settings Manager > Window Manager > Keyboard
<babble> (you can change the workspace switcher to whatever you want)
<ThePendulum> I was wondering; If I build and configure a NAS, will it show up in the Network folder?
<ThePendulum> *directory
<babble> (but let me find the default)
<babble> ThePendulum: if you configure it so that it's serving something gvfs-backends understands, yes.
<babble> (typically smb)
<ThePendulum> babble: Planning to run FreeNAS on the... NAS
<xubuntu274> babble thanks i was in keyboard settings just i use my keyboard shortcuts all the time couldn't live without them but loving xubuntu
<babble> ThePendulum: I'm not familliar enough with FreeNAS, but you should be able to do plain vanilla smb that it will see, or zeroconf any-number-of-things it will see.
<babble> xubuntu274: Next and Previous workspace by default are Alt-Control-Home (Previous) and Alt-Control-End (Nex)
<babble> (next)
<xubuntu274> with FreeNAS you can just setup a smb share which you can find easily enough on your network
<ThePendulum> babble: Aren't the arrow keys easier to use (rather than Home and End)?
<babble> arghm, sorry, no, that moves your active window.
<ThePendulum> xubuntu274: Alright, thanks
<babble> I'm looking at the wrong key
<babble> ThePendulum: hey, isn't that what I just finished saying? heh.
<xubuntu274> Ah its ok i have found it can i change it?
<babble> double click the right half of the entry - where the keyboard shortcut is
<ThePendulum> babble: Yes, indeed. I'm sorry for forgetting to thank you. Thank you.
<babble> ThePendulum: hehe. I'm kidding :)
<xubuntu274> Thanks babble this could take some getting used to, but loving xfce and xubuntu
<ThePendulum> Does anyone happen to have some hardware knowledge? I'd like to get a little feedback on the NAS PC I am going to build soonly. In private, if you guys wish.
<babble> I'm very happy with Xubuntu
<ThePendulum> Same here, Xubuntu was exactly what I needed when Ubuntu decided to go full retard with Unity and Gnome 3.2
<babble> *eyeroll.
<babble> language, folks. The nephew is within reading distance of my computer, this late in the day, plz.
<ThePendulum> Is it really that offensive?
<babble> ThePendulum: Yes.
<xubuntu274> Yea im the same but also my pc is getting older and graphics aint so good so the lighter desktop helps
<ThePendulum> Oh, I'm very sorry. I didn't realize.
<babble> ThePendulum: he sees "retard" and - because he *has* a cognitive disability - doesn't understand you aren't making fun of him.
<xubuntu274> also will i be able just to update from the 12.04 beta 2 to 12.04 or do a manual re install?
<ThePendulum> babble: I didn't know that, I'm sorry. I am making fun of Canonical, as appropriate.
<babble> xubuntu274: if you trust using the update manager, you can, yes.
<babble> folks report varying levels of success with in-place upgrades.
<ThePendulum> xubuntu274: Running Xubuntu on a fairly new build with an AMD Phenon II X6 1090T, 8GB of RAM and a Radeon 6850 graphics card. Xubuntu is bottlenecking the system a bit, but it's worth it.
<xubuntu274> well all my docs etc are stored on my server and off my pc
<babble> ThePendulum: if you wouldn't use a racial or religious slur to express your displeasure at Canonical, using things that are still socially acceptable slurs are no less hurtful to the folks slurred BY them.
<xubuntu274> ThePendulum i have an old IBM thinkpad that i didnt use so decided to stick linux onto it and now i use that about 80% instead of windows
<ThePendulum> babble: I didn't realize it wasn't socially accepted, as I've heard it quite a lot all around.
<babble> ThePendulum: the issue isn't social acceptability or unacceptability
<ThePendulum> xubuntu274: Linux is nearly always the CPR of old systems
<babble> persons of color were routinely called 'coons,' as well.
<ThePendulum> babble: Honestly, I didn't really realize the word actually (still) referred to certain people
<xubuntu274> ThePendulum i am planning on upgrading when i start uni next year, but till now this old thinkpad does ok for what i need
<babble> ThePendulum: It does (which is why it's used as an insult in the first place. If it was value-neutral, it wouldn't have any meaning as an expression of displeasure at Canonical. It would be like saying Canonical's a blue pitcher since moving to Unity.)
<ThePendulum> I am very sorry
<xubuntu274> and i think i have now found the distro i want to settle down for the last year and a half as i ajjust to linux i have jumped arround allot but don't like gnome 3 or unity
<babble> its association with cognitive impairment is *why* it gets used as an insult in other contexts.
<ThePendulum> babble: I didn't realize it had more impact than words like 'silly' or 'ridiculous'
<babble> then say "silly" or "ridiculous" which would be appropriate and doesn't refer to any specific group of people.
<babble> again, would it read differently to you if I'd said "Canonical has really jewed us by moving to Unity?"
<babble> what I'm saying is that Jewishness is bad, not just that Unity is unacceptable.
<xubuntu274> Anyway guys thanks for your help :D
<ThePendulum> babble: I completely agree, but you have to be aware of the fact that a certain word is still charged
<babble> ThePendulum: I'm not faulting you for not realizing
<babble> ThePendulum: I am saying, now that you know, bear in mind, there just may be somebody on the other end reading what you say
<ThePendulum> babble: English isn't my native language, so when a word is used really often and no one mentions the fact it could be really insulting, it doesn't occur to me that it could be
<ThePendulum> Simply because it doesn't relate to the Dutch word at all
<babble> Now that you know, bear in mind that you can't always assume that everybody on the other end isn't going to be the target
<babble> you wouldn't use a racial or religious epithet, because there's at least a decent chance that somebody on the receiving end might be jewish or catholic or muslim or whatever.
<babble> or irish or dutch or african
<babble> etc. etc. etc.
<babble> this is no different.
<ThePendulum> babble: I have always kept that in mind, and I usually never use words like that, given I know that it's actually still related to something rather loaded
<babble> if it *weren't* it wouldn't be used to express displeasure.
<ThePendulum> babble: There are plenty of words that are nothing more than words and are used to express displeasure
<babble> "retard" isn't one of them, any more than "kiked" or "jewed"
<babble> not all words are (or can be) divorced of any previous context
<ThePendulum> I just didn't know that and I am sorry
<ThePendulum> I considered the word the be an expression of decrease, which it is, but I didn't know it was used to name a person's state of mind
<babble> if it matters enough, now that you know, choose differently next time.
<ThePendulum> Of course I will
<babble> if it doesn't matter, that's fine too, and I'll do whatever I need to do
<ThePendulum> I am absolutely not the kind of person that tries to verbally insult someone using very real very uncomfortable situations
<ThePendulum> Absolutely not. But I'm afraid I can't help saying a certain word when I am not aware of its alternative meaning.
<ThePendulum> It has never happened to me before either
<babble> ui./7]jjjj7nnnnnnn66666<iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<babble> (sorry about that - that was the cat)
<Arthur_D> hi, I'm trying to record with Audacity, but all sound coming to Line In is being output to the speakers as well while recording (and also when not recording). How to turn off this monitoring?
<babble> Arthur_D: depending on what you need PulseAudio Volume Control, or JACK may work
<babble> if you need more routing that pavucontrol will do, you'll want JACK
<babble> if you just want to mute the output monitor, pavucontrol should do
<Arthur_D> yeah, I have that
<Arthur_D> but what do I turn off?
<babble> Look in your input section and show all streams
<babble> mute the monitor of your recording source.
<babble> if your recording source is line in, there's also a "monitor of line in" virtual stream.
<Arthur_D> yeah, but that doesn't show any volume changes as the others do, so I'm not sure if it actually has something to do with it?
<babble> can you send me a screenshot of your Output section, with all output streams showing?
<babble> actually, we can route this another way
<babble> what do you have set as your input that you're using as your recording source in audacity?
<Arthur_D> sure
<Arthur_D> just a minute
<babble> I think I have a better solution.
<babble> if you set audacity to record from the monitor of your sound card (the virtual monitor device) instead of the internal mic, it won't matter that there's also sound being routed to your speakers.
<babble> it will grab audio directly from the soundcard, and ignore the mic input
<Arthur_D> sorry, I'm on a quite unstable wireless connection
<Arthur_D> http://i.imgur.com/Oq16k.png and http://i.imgur.com/1fP2o.png shows my PulseAudio inputs and outputs
<babble> I think I have a better solution.
<babble> in your recording section, you should have an entry for Audacity
<Arthur_D> yeah, as long as I'm recording
<babble> if you don't, click the monitoring meters in Audacity and it will start "recording" (not really) as far as Pavucontrol is concerned.
<babble> it doesn't need to be when audacity is actually recording.
<babble> clicking the monitoring meters in audacity is enough
<Arthur_D> so I set that to "Monitor of internal blah blah"?
<babble> Yep
<babble> if you record directly from the soundcard, it won't matter than audio is also being routed to your speakers.
<babble> which you can mute, or not, if you wish
<Arthur_D> actually, that had quite the opposite effect of what I wanted
<Arthur_D> no sound is recorded now, but I still hear myself from the speakers
<babble> perhaps I'm not clear on what you actually do want. Let me try and walk myself through what you have.
<babble> 1. You're using a patch cable to route analog audio from <some external source> to a mic input or a line-in input on your machine?
<Arthur_D> yes
<babble> 2. Can you start <external source> playing right now?
<Arthur_D> well, actually not quite
<babble> I want to make sure you can see that there's actually signal coming from the source into your input
<Arthur_D> I'm using a microphone via a hardware mixer to the Line In input of my soundcard
<babble> well, speak a few mic checks or something.
<Arthur_D> yeah, doing that all the time
<babble> Does audacity's recording monitor (red bars) see anything?
<Arthur_D> not if I set it in pavucontrol to record "Monitor of blah blah" rather than just "Blah blah blah"
<babble> Set Audacity so it can actually get a signal.
<babble> We'll sort out the other half once we know Audacity can record.
<Arthur_D> ok, that was achieved by putting it back to do ALSA capture from Built-In Analog Stereo
<Arthur_D> in pavucontrol
<babble> fine.
<Arthur_D> I just don't want it to route to speakers at the same time
<babble> now, if you simply mute your built in audio output in pavucontrol, that shouldn't make any difference to whatever you've set in the input
<Arthur_D> true
<babble> so, mute that built-in output
<babble> you'll just need to go back and unmute it when you're ready to check your recorded audio
<babble> that or instal JACK and do a custom routing, which will be more to set up
<Arthur_D> well, I already have JACK, but I'm not sure if I want to make things more complex than it is. Thank you for your help nevertheless :)
<babble> will it give you more or less what you want if you just mute the output?
<Arthur_D> well, it is a bit unfortunate having to mute/un-mute all the time
<Arthur_D> because I will be doing lots of short recordings, most of which will be scrapped
<Arthur_D> trying to do some voice-over lines for a game :)
<Arthur_D> another workaround could be using headphones. I'll probably do that instead
<Arthur_D> just want to keep things quiet for the rest in the house ;)
<babble> hehe.
<babble> your only other option I can think of off the top of my head is to route it all explicity through JACK
<babble> i.e. set Audacity's input in Jack to <foo> and Audacity's output in JACK to <bar> and don't make any other in or out connections at all.
<Arthur_D> I'll keep it in mind, thanks :) Trying to keep the setup as simple as possible though
<babble> eh, what I have you doing now may not end up being all that simple.
<babble> if you'll be unmuting/remuting all the time.
<martinphone> is libreoffice's outlook in xubuntu different than in ubuntu?
<martinphone> and earlier today I couldnt copy text from abiword to libreoffice, but that can and should be done, right?
<Arthur_D> yeah, that's why I switched to el cheapo earplugs. Not optimal either, but less frustrating ;)
<Arthur_D> should probably get me a set of studio earphones one day, but this'll have to do for now
<babble> okay :)
<Arthur_D> funny, found a setting in the mixer that did what I wanted
<Arthur_D> a facepalm may be in order
<Arthur_D> because I should have known when I saw it
<babble> hehhee
<babble> did you just discover mix minus in your mixer?
<babble> ;)
<Arthur_D> I just discovered that the "Line in" was under "Playback" all along, so muting that made things like I wanted to ^^
<babble> hehe
<babble> as long as it's working.
<Arthur_D> I had seen it before, but not made the mental connection that it was separate from the stuff under the recording tab
<babble> eh. mixers confound me to this day
<Arthur_D> sure, but it makes me wonder if I shouldn't just go to bed ;)
<babble> hehe
<Arthur_D> now I just wish that there was any way for me to not sound like a moron on my recordings... ;)
<babble> visualize them in their underwear?
<Arthur_D> not sure what you're getting at ^^
<babble> they say it helps if you're nervous at public speaking.
<babble> visualize the Audacity icon in a leetle pair of y-fronts.
<babble> heh.
<Arthur_D> ^^
<babble> hehehe.
<Arthur_D> not sure if I want such an image to revolve in my brain :P
<babble> hehe. Now that it's there, it's *never* leaving.
<babble> in the plus side, you'll be far too worried about app icons in underwear to be concerned with sounding dorky
<babble> *on the plus side. sigh.
<Arthur_D> right; I'll end up sounding like a maniac
<babble> depending on the VO maniacal could be a valid character choice.
<Arthur_D> true that
<Arthur_D> should get myself a better mic
<Arthur_D> or maybe putting something on the one I have as a filter could help
<Arthur_D> maybe some underwear would help... AAGH what have you done to me?! ;)
#xubuntu 2012-04-19
<freec_> i'm trying to install skype on this fresh new install of xubuntu 11.04 and its telling me it must remove this: libc-bin, its written ESSENTIAL next to it
<freec_> what is this?
<freec_> and should i go on with installing skype
<babble> freec_: did you manually download the 386 version of skype from skype.com?
<freec_> no
<freec_> babble: no
<babble> what, specifically are you trying to install? Which skype package?
<freec_> skype :i...
<freec_> in the synaptic
<freec_> i havn't done an the updates yet
<babble> there isn't an official skype client for Natty in the repo
<freec_> i'm wondering if that could have an effect
<freec_> is the're not?
<babble> see here:
<babble> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=skype&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<freec_> i have cannonical partners selected
<babble> there are add-ons that work WITH skype, but there isn't a repo-managed package for the skype client itself.
<babble> it may be that the skype package in the partner repo is newer than you can install on natty.
<babble> let me see what I can find.
<freec_> yea thats what i'm thinking now...
<babble> try this:
<babble> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/s/skype/skype_2.2.0.35-0natty1_i386.deb
<babble> (what's the version number on the package you're trying to install?)
<freec_> i can'tl look right know i am installing the updates
<babble> in any case, it looks like 2.2.0 is the last update for natty
<freec_> yea i will make sure its that one before i install
<freec_> thanks
<babble> it looks like whatever you're trying to install is conflicting with your installed libc - it should have flagged it as a dependency, but if it can't find the libc it's looking for, it *sounds* like the verison you're trying to install is a later (non-natty) release.
<babble> if you're on 64-bit, here's the 64-bit package:
<babble> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/partner/s/skype/skype_2.2.0.35-0natty1_amd64.deb
<freec_> babble: in relation to that how can you find out if a machine running xubuntu is 32bit or 64 bit?
<babble> in your terminal, do:
<babble> uname -a
<freec_> What happend when you try installing a 64bit os on a 32bit os
<freec_> ?
<freec_> 32bit architecture*
<babble> it won't boot from the livecd
<babble> (64 bit live image attempting to boot a 32-bit system)
<uofm49426> question i use docky and had to do a hard reset because because xbmc crashed on me i and the desktop was not responding so i drope down to termel and kill all xbmc and now when i login docky tell me something about compositing not working
<uofm49426> using xubuntu 11.10
<holstein> uofm49426: probably had compositing on and it crashed too
<uofm49426> on a fresh install docky dont require compiz up to work how can i fix this
<Sysi> uofm49426: settings -> window manager tweaks -> compositing, enable
<mimoid> what is newin Xubuntu 12.04?
<Belserusk> Hello.
<Belserusk> How can I Reboot or Shutdown from the Xubuntu 11.10 login screen.
<Belserusk> ?
<babble> Belserusk: there's a small power icon in the upper right, at the lightdm login screen
<babble> (but it sometimes refuses to reboot for me - are you having trouble with that?)
<babble> argh. lag. brb.
<Belserusk> babble, I see it in Xubuntu 11.10 in VirtualBox but not on my Xubuntu 11.10 laptop installation. Thats odd!
<Belserusk> Hi babble. Any ideas?
<holstein> you can always just login and do it from there.. mabye theres an issue with the login screen resolution not showing everything
<holstein> you can go to tty via control+alt+F1 or F2 or whatever and run sudo shutdown -h now
<babble> oi. lag?
<babble> okay
<babble> ...or to reboot from the console do:
<babble> sudo reboot
<Belserusk> babble, the login screen on my laptop is black - the login screen on virtualbox is different
<Belserusk> babble, on laptop on top right it does show visual icon
<babble> Belserusk: I'm not sure what may be happening, but my guess is holstein's: your laptop may be having video issues when running on the actual hardware.
<Belserusk> ...so resolutions is prob not the problem
<babble> Belserusk: on a VM, you're running on very generic shims that make generic video, network, etc.
<Belserusk> babble, I see. Thank you.
<Belserusk> holstein, cheers for the tips.
<holstein> Belserusk: did you install from a live CD? do you have that available? boot up from it and logout.. see if you see what you expecty
<holstein> expect*
<Belserusk> holstein, I installed it from a USB pen drive
<babble> Belserusk: same process - does the live system do what you expect?
<holstein> Belserusk: OK.. if you'd like, as a troubleshooting step, assuming you used a live CD iso to create the USB stick you are informing me about, you can boot that live, logout, and see if you see what you expect to see
<Belserusk> holstein, I will give it a go.
<Belserusk> back later....
<holstein> this will tell (pretty much) is its something you have configured incorrectly, or if its kernel/video/resolution related
<babble> argh. how many things am I going to break installing 32-bit pidgin on 64-bit 11.10, with all of its 32-bit dependencies?
<holstein> babble: theres no 64bit one?
<holstein> i personally hop through zero hoops for pidgin, and/or any other chat client
<babble> holstein: I'm using 64-bit, but there's a plugin I want to use that needs a 32-bit library
<holstein> i might prefer the windows version in wine ;)
<babble> heh.
<babble> that's overkill for this.
<babble> oh well.
<Sysi> install 32bit pidgin, with apt you should get dependencies, or you run it in terminal and install library when it reports something missing
<babble> Sysi: yes, I know how to install 32-bit apps. That's not my issue.
<Sysi> you know, personal issues are -offtopic :P
<babble> Sysi: This isn't a personal issue, unless you're convinced it needs to be, but that's arguably *your* personal issue.
<Sysi> for some reason I have difficulties undertsnading you
<Sysi> ..something breaks when you install 32bit pidgin? :o
<holstein> i think its more like "will installing 32bit pidgin in 64bit xubuntu break things"... i havent really messed with 32bit in 64bit yet, though i need to
<babble> which is, yes, what I asked.
<holstein> lightscribe is something i have that is 32bit only for now...
<babble> In any case, I wasn't asking for help installing, nor was I asking for things I wasn't asking for with regard to *how* to install 32-bit on 64-bit OS installations.
<babble> I was relatively clear
<Arthur_D> anecdotal, but I've had no problems using 32 bit applications in a 64-bit environment
<babble> Arthur_D: I'm using 32-bit Secondlife.
<babble> Arthur_D: again, my issue isn't *how* to do this.
<babble> but this is getting ridiculous.
<Arthur_D> you asked whether it would break things?
<babble> and we're going 'round and 'round with things I didn't ask for any information or assistance with.
<Arthur_D> sorry, just wondered if I could help somehow
<DemonWitch> How can i mount a bin/cue image in ubuntu?
<babble> assuming your images are iso9660 filesystems on a .cue image, try:
<babble> here's a howto: http://ubuntuhowtos.com/howtos/mount_bin_cue_cdemu
<babble> looks like it depends on installing cdemu
<babble> but, I haven't had to specify a filesystem (9660) type for ISO images since 11.10
<babble> have you tried this:
<babble> sudo mount /path/to/image.cue /path/to/mountpoint
<DemonWitch> babble: its binary
<DemonWitch> image
<babble> DemonWitch: yes; my point is, the mount command in 11.10 mounts all manner of binary image types for me, without a lot of extra fiddling.
<babble> ISO, SquashFS, dd raw images.
<babble> try:
<babble> sudo mount /path/to/image.bin /path/to/mountpoint
<DemonWitch> babble: ok do i need cdemu?
<DemonWitch> or any program
<babble> You may or may not. That howto I found is fairly old.
<babble> Try just using mount first.
<babble> if it fails, we'll find a workaround.
<Belserusk> babble, holstein - I don't have the Xubuntu 11.10 image on neither a CD nor USB drive. I will upgrade the distro next week so it is no big deal. Cheers.
<babble> Belserusk: in any case, switch to your console and reboot or shutdown from there, in the meantime.
<babble> it's a little more work, but it should work.
<babble> instead of logging completely out, have you tried using the Logout command from the apps menu?
<babble> You should be able to shutdown or reboot from the xfce4-logout dialog
<Belserusk> babble, Ok.
<Belserusk> babble, I know of them but was just curious about the login screen method.
<babble> what do you get if you do:
<Belserusk> babble, cheers.
<babble> xfce4-session-logout?
<babble> ahh, okay
<babble> well, it sounds like it's an odd video issue, but without testing from a live image, it's tricky to say
<F3lix_> Hello ^^
<bewildered> hi
<newbie|3> hi
<baizon> hi hi
<newbie|3> Very dead channel
<baizon> indeed :)
<martinphone> does any of you use ibus or scim?
<baizon> its for problems only :P
<baizon> so its good
<newbie|3> Yeah that is good... guess a problem has arisen
<martinphone> I have ibus installed, but I dont see any language package
<martinphone> and I dont know exactly what synaptic packages to get: If I mark every ibus package, that ammounts for 0.5GB
<baizon> sorry dont use it, cant help
<Artemis3> martinphone, which language you want?
<martinphone> chinese and korean
<martinphone> Artemis3,
<Artemis3> i never used ibus, but anthy uim and the appropiate fonts work, of course you could also install extra language files if you need the interface as well
<martinphone> Artemis3, should I use scim?
<Artemis3> if you like
<Artemis3> i rather use anthy with uim :)
<martinphone> uim?
<Artemis3> like scim
<Artemis3> but another
<Artemis3> :)
<martinphone> Artemis3, official here? http://uim.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<Artemis3> see uim packages
<Artemis3> uim is the backend and anthy for frontend
<Artemis3> maybe you like anthy with scim instead
<martinphone> Artemis3, i like everyone that works, back in ubuntu 11.10 (2 weeks ago) I couldnt switch from japanese to any other input method, and I still dont know if it was because my installation was so buggy, or because bugs from ibus itself
<martinphone> everything*
<Artemis3> if you install uim and anthy, you add uim-toolbar-gtk-systray to starting apps and thats it. you can add more uim modules for korean and chinese
<Artemis3> ubuntu defaults to scim i believe
<martinphone> ill take a look at them and go for the most recently updated
<Artemis3> scim and uim do the same, and both can use anthy
<martinphone> im going for uim 1.8.0, for xubuntu, should I get the tar.gz or tar.bz2?
<Artemis3> both scim and uim have extra packages for more languages
<martinphone> yes Artemis3 , thats the theory, but, as of now with IBUS; I have to click five time each language for the applet to change the IM
<Artemis3> why do you need the latest? is something wrong with package from repository?
<martinphone> xubuntu 12.04 beta2 64 bit
<Artemis3> this is why you need anthy
<martinphone> I assume the latests is the least buggy,
<Artemis3> with anthy you can configure another shortcut
<martinphone> the less buggy or the least buggy?
<Artemis3> try anthy with scim if you want, or try uim you might like it
<martinphone> 탈.ㄱz 올 탈.ㅂz2?
<martinphone> crap
<Artemis3> there is uim-anthy AND scim-anthy, pick one
<martinphone> tar.gz or tar.bz2?
<Artemis3> you should avoid downloading package from their page, and use distro package instead
<martinphone> uim from synaptic is so old...
<Artemis3> test: 〒 this is using anthy and uim
<Artemis3> uim from 12.04 old???
<Artemis3> let me check
<martinphone> latest uim from source is 1.8, from synaptic is 1.1.7
<Artemis3> no its 1.7 not 1.1.7 don't be confused with debian nomenclature
<Artemis3> 1:1.7.1-3ubuntu1 = 1.7
<martinphone> aaa....
<Artemis3> it is very current
<Artemis3> what you need is to add anthy
<Artemis3> and use anthy gui instead
<Artemis3> you can then define shortcuts
<martinphone> anthy is added
<Artemis3> check uim-anthy package
<Artemis3> also anthy package
<martinphone> done
<Artemis3> install, then try from terminal uim-toolbar-gtk-systray for a test
<martinphone> do I get rid of IBUS first?
<Artemis3> you will see an icon you can click to change things
<Artemis3> well i have no experience with ibus, but i think it is better to have only 1 not 3 input backends :)
<Artemis3> but try first
<martinphone> ok, i see it it works
<Artemis3> by default i have it shift space to switch
<Artemis3> instead of ctrl space, but you can change that
<martinphone> yes, like in ibus
<martinphone> o right
<martinphone> wait, is this only for japanese?
<Artemis3> no, you can add more languages
<Artemis3> if you installed uim, you can add package called, uim-hangul
<Artemis3> see packages uim-
<Belserusk> Hi babble, holstein.
<martinphone> 我不知道
<martinphone> this was with ibus, now it seems to work
<martinphone> I thin UIM is not difficult but time consuming to change
<martinphone> think
<martinphone> thanks for the tips Artemis3 but now IBUS seems to work, and I need a quick way to switch from english to chinese and korean (thats the minimum) and sometimes some japanese. German and french dont count, due to alphabetic system
<Artemis3> hmm
<Artemis3> there is ibus-anthy, maybe you can uninstall uim and just use that
<Artemis3> martinphone
<Artemis3> switchiing with anthy is very easy, you can have many languages
<martinphone> ok, ill unistall uim and make a sudo apt-get autoremove
<Guest75606> Xubuntu 12.04 BUG:  A window titled "Launch Error" pops up which says: Did not receive a replt. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<CellTech> Ok. I hate this clock set up. How can I get ti:me and Da/te :)
<knome> right-click clock -> preferences ?
<pleia2> CellTech: using Orage clock?
<CellTech> The stock clock in xubuntu 10.04
<pleia2> change "Line 1" to use the right variables
<pleia2> can look them up via: man strftime
<CellTech> It's the one that uses the %M stuff
<pleia2> yeah
<CellTech> It's annoying as hell. I don't care about seconds. I want the date calender thing
<pleia2> so probably something like %R %d/%b
<CellTech> I'll try that
<CellTech> Worked. Only problem is. Now it's in metric time
<pleia2> use %I rather than %R
<CellTech> I just used a lower case r and it worked
<pleia2> ah, there you go :)
<CellTech> it's fixed. Thank you fella
<pleia2> not a fella, but you're welcome :)
<CellTech> damn irc names. can't tell whos a what and whats a who :)
<xubuntu182> hello chan
<xubuntu182> is international or italian chan
<xubuntu182> ???
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu182> tks uni193 ave a greats night
<tbrown2012> When does Xubuntu 12.10 or something come out!
#xubuntu 2012-04-20
<Unit193> 12.04 will be out later this month.
<tbrown2012> Unit193: I was waiting on someone to reply what is everyone on #ubuntu chat room
<Unit193> I can't quite parse that... It's a support channel, and Ubuntu is released at the same time.
<tbrown2012> I have a question I have a little problem I cant open terminal command line I run the emalator or something and it says that there is no applciation selected and I dont know what to do after that please help lol
<dougb_freebsd> Hey gang, I'm having a problem with a newly installed 11.10
<dougb_freebsd> Trying to run the updates I'm getting a lot of errors about "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources"
<dougb_freebsd> when I deselect those updates from the Update Manager, I still get the error
<dougb_freebsd> Any suggestions?
<Unit193> Seems the keyring is a bit  messed up.
<dougb_freebsd> yeah, last night I got a ton of errors with bad signatures on the update files
<Unit193> http://askubuntu.com/questions/116050/update-problems-due-to-installation-of-packages-from-not-authenticated-sources Look like that?
<dougb_freebsd> today it's better, but all the updates in the "Other updates" category are still showing in the not authenticated category
<dougb_freebsd> Unit193, yes, like that
<dougb_freebsd> W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com oneiric Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<dougb_freebsd> so any ideas?
<Unit193> That link had a fix too, did that not help?
<dougb_freebsd> it's not a matter of a missing key
<dougb_freebsd> the key is there, but the signature for the file is bad
<Unit193> No, but there was also   sudo apt-get update   from today.
<dougb_freebsd> right, I did that
<dougb_freebsd> that's where I got the error message that I pasted
<dougb_freebsd> But the bigger problem is that when I deselect the updates that fall under the bad signature, I still get the error about installation of packages from untrusted sources
<Unit193> Try   sudo apt-get clean; sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists /var/lib/apt/lists.old; sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/apt/lists/partial; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update
<dougb_freebsd> ok, that's running .. downloading files
<dougb_freebsd> Unit193, that seems to have worked, thanks!
<dougb_freebsd> at least, it got past the error about updates not being authenticated
<Unit193> dougb_freebsd: Great!
<dougb_freebsd> yeah, I think that solved it, still downloading stuff
<dougb_freebsd> (slow link here)
<dougb_freebsd> woo hoo! reboot time .... thanks again Unit193
<Unit193> Yeppers!
<rhin0> can't figure out how to change desktop background on xubuntu 10.04 - plain "set image as desktop background" (right click) doesn't work - anyone?
<Unit193> Right click desktop > Desktop Settings
<rhin0> where are the images though
<rhin0> I want images off the web
<rhin0> right click on image doesn't work
<rhin0> as in ubuntu
<Unit193> Save one, and browse to it using that dialog.
<rhin0> yus!
<rhin0> didn't see the big + was browse for file
<rhin0> ty ty ty
<rhin0> had xubuntu years never been able to do that
<rhin0> just never figured
<rhin0> some things are low priority
<Unit193> I seem to press buttons until I find something cool, like a monkey.
<rhin0> i have 0 problems with xubuntu
<rhin0> ZERO
<rhin0> stopped using ubuntu
<Vermicelli> I'm considering putting /boot (along with swap) on a flush-fitting SD card in my netbook, since the SSD is so slow. What would be a recommended size for a boot partition (or would there be any reason to discourage me from doing this)?
<GridCube> rhin0, you can also set as wallpaper from thunar
<GridCube> or from ristretto
<rhin0> ok thanks gridcube
<GridCube> you can add new backgrounds to ~/.local/share/xfce4/backdrops and they will appear at the contextual menu from the desktop configurations
<rhin0> you were the person who helped me fix the caps lock indicator on xubuntu 11.04 I remember gridcube
<rhin0> get one
<GridCube> :D that works now?
<GridCube> i made it a default addon on 12.04
<rhin0> was months ago - I stopped using xubuntu 11.04 though because it had problems
<rhin0> you control things?
<GridCube> nope i just asked for it
<GridCube> :P
<rhin0> I remember you saying it should have been default - you were posting on ubuntu forums
<GridCube> knome controls things
<GridCube> :)
<rhin0> what do you use
<rhin0> gridcube
<GridCube> xubuntu 11.10 for now
<GridCube> will switch to 12.04 on my netbook this week to test live installs, i havent had the time yet
<GridCube> will switch to 12.04 later next month or the next if i feel like it, 11.10 is working pretty well
<GridCube> in my main computer
<rhin0> have you thought of lubuntu
<GridCube> i've tried it, not my cup of tea
<GridCube> rhin0, can we continue this on offtopic? this is not help support
<GridCube> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rhin0> ok
<Vermicelli> Is 100 MB comfortable for /boot? Or too small?
<GridCube> far too much
<Vermicelli> What's more reasonable?
<Vermicelli> Can't find much info.
<GridCube> let me check for some manual
<Vermicelli> #ubuntu is telling me 200-500MB.
<bazhang> ...
<GridCube> The partition mounted on /boot/ contains the operating system kernel (which allows your system to boot Red Hat Enterprise Linux), along with files used during the bootstrap process. For most users, a 250 MB boot partition is sufficient.
<GridCube> thats pretty much the usual recommendation yes
<Vermicelli> thanks
<GridCube> i just have a dedicated / thats about 20gb and a /home partition
<GridCube> i never find any problems
<GridCube> Vermicelli, http://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Installation_Guide/s2-diskpartrecommend-x86.html
<GridCube> Vermicelli, what ubuntu does is installs many kernels alongside each other, each times it updates, you can unistall them if things dont break after one
<Vermicelli> On a 512MB ram netbook with a sloooow SSD, woudl it be worth it to give up some swap space on a 1GB SD card to allow for a 250MB /boot? THinking probably not at this point.
<GridCube> Vermicelli, i dont really know how ssd works, but by guess i would say that maybe, if you create the swap partition at the begining of the ssd it should be faster(?)
<Vermicelli> thanks
<GridCube> because... its at the beginig?
<Vermicelli> hah
<GridCube> im just guessing here
<Vermicelli> I'm not sure SSD takes that into any consideration, since there's no disk seek at all.
<GridCube> yes... i guess
<GridCube> im reading that the recommendations is, do not put a swap on ss disks
<GridCube> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives#Swap_Space_on_SSDs
<Vermicelli> Because of the "wear" associated with frequent writes, I think.
<Vermicelli> A reason I'm using ext2 rather than ext3.
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> apparently people also recommends ext4
<GridCube> it uses this "trim" thing that i dont know what is
<rhin0> trim is for ssd drives (solid state)
<rhin0> In computing, a TRIM command allows an operating system to inform a solid-state drive  (SSD) which blocks of data are no longer considered in use and can be  wiped internally. While TRIM is frequently spelled in capital letters,  it is a command name, not an acronym.[1]
<GridCube> rhin0, i pretty much imagined it was something on those lines, yes
<GridCube> Vermicelli, so you might want to use ext4 on that ssd
<Vermicelli> Thanks. I think this is what I need to do. http://sites.google.com/site/lightrush/random-1/howtoconfigureext4toenabletrimforssdsonubuntu
<GridCube> i would guess that you do yes :)
<GridCube> then... yes, put the swap on the sdcard
<GridCube> keep in mind that ubuntu NEEDS a swap partition anyway, or it wont even install
<GridCube> even if you have 16gb of ram :P
<Vermicelli> Yeah, was going to do swap on the card all along. I think on so small a card though, I can't afford space for /boot.
<Vermicelli> Hah- my SSD: http://www.harddrivebenchmark.net/hdd.php?hdd=SSDPAMM0008G1
<GridCube> :) good
<GridCube> lol
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> thats pretty low
<Vermicelli> Well thanks for the advice. I'm off.
<GridCube> bye
<oldmanstan> hey all, using xubuntu 12.04, mp3s played fine when i first installed, now there's a missing plugin, any thoughts? known issue?
<holstein> oldmanstan: i bet it wasnt an mp3
<holstein> theres a meta package called ubuntu-restricted-extras
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<holstein> also, #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support
<oldmanstan> hmm, i just checked and i guess it's possible it was an ogg file (there are quite a few), but the vast majority of my collection is mp3, you sure the mp3 codecs aren't installed by default?
<holstein> oldmanstan: used to be a thing in the installer... for installing the fluendo codec
<holstein> oldmanstan: you can open the pacakge manager of your choice, and search mp3
<oldmanstan> ah, fluendo, lovely
<oldmanstan> yeah, i do remember it being in the installer at one point or another
<oldmanstan> maybe because i used the alternate iso? weird, thanks though!
<holstein> oldmanstan: yes.. not fluendo prompt on the alternate ISO AFAIK
<oldmanstan> ahh ok, that's what i get for being old-fashioned, hehe
<holstein> oldmanstan: just install one
<holstein> install that one if you like.. you'll find it from search fluendo, and/or mp3
<oldmanstan> yep, already got it
<oldmanstan> all is working now :)
<holstein> enjoy!
<oldmanstan> thanks again
<maoranma> I'm confused, the blog for Xubuntu 12.04 says that it uses pavucontrol over xfce-mixer. Does that mean there's no alsa sound drivers on Xubuntu 12.04?
<baizon> maoranma: there is just von xfce mixer
<baizon> von = no
<baizon> alsa sound drivers stays :)
<maoranma> Hmm, having issues getting sounds out of an alsa using application for some reason
<maoranma> Strange, I ran alsa-mixer, muted and unmuted, and now I have sound in mednafen
<baizon> i had to do the same when i switch from speakers to hdmi for example
<baizon> not sure if still got it, dont have the oportunity to test it
<Orange_> hello
<CellTech> Odd. It didn't send anything I typed
<CellTech> I just did the sudo apt-get upgrade and update. Should I do the autoclean one now?
<bigbrovar> Hi guys, I was wondering if there was a way to set thunar to automount external storage devices during start. Found out I had to remove and add the external hdd before it is mounted
<bigbrovar> It's an ntfs external drive and I don't want to have to add it to fstab cus its not always attached to the system
<bigbrovar> Just wondering if automounting of drives could happen during startup
<bigbrovar> Like the system mounts added drives when starting up
<well_laid_lawn> you might be able to set a udev rule for that
<bigbrovar> Yeah my thinking too.. Might have to find the command that mounts when a drive is connected
<bigbrovar> Will look into it thanks
<JukeUK> Hi all - I'm a new user of Xubuntu and linux tbh.  Just installed the 32bit desktop version on a 2 GHz Core 2 laptop.  Then saw that Xubuntu recommends using the 64-bit for Core 2 processors.  Are there any advantages to switching?
<Belserusk> I am thinking of jumping to Xubuntu 12.04 from Ubuntu 10.04 next week. Is it a good move?
<knome> Belserusk, if you can do a fresh install, that's always better, but upgrading should work too
<bigbrovar> JukeUk - not much really, I personally prefer 32 bit cus I am a general computer user and although 64 bit support has improved considerably on Linux there are still some odd cases where support is lacking
<Belserusk> knome, Definitely. Although I have Xubuntu 11.10 on my 2nd PC and that was upgraded over the internet from 11.04 so upgrading over the internet to 12.04 should be fine?
<knome> Belserusk, yup
<JukeUK> bigbrovar, ty
<bigbrovar> The slight difference in performance u get with 64bit is rarely significant when doing everyday computing. The biggest advantage is ability to use a 4gb+ ram which 32 bit os can't see. (they see only 3.5gb) but using a pae kernel fixes that
<JukeUK> that wouldn't really affect me as the laptop can only take a max of 4GB and for the sake of 1/2 gig it's not worth the aggro.
<Belserusk> knome, thanks.
<Belserusk> knome, Is Xubuntu supported by Cannonical?
<knome> Belserusk, the xubuntu team gets the infrastructure to use from canonical, but not much otherwise
<xubuntu243> Hi
<Belserusk> Will Xubuntu be prone to more bugs than Ubuntu or will bugs fixed be fixed equally fast?
<knome> Belserusk, the bugs that are not xubuntu-specific are the same because naturally they land on all derivatives, xubuntu-specific bugs (mostly xfce) will depend on how trivial they are and if the xfce team fixes them quickly
<Belserusk> knome, Which version of Xubuntu are you on? Your overall rating for Xubuntu out or 10?
<knome> i'm on 12.04
<knome> i'll let others rate how we are ;)
 * knome is the project leader
<Belserusk> knome, Fair enough. ^_^
<Belserusk> Bye knome
<knome> bye, and have fun
<z4k4ri4> Hi, just installed xubuntu 12.04 (daily live), works great!
<knome> z4k4ri4, good to hear
<z4k4ri4> Is there anyway to make short cut to show window list?
<z4k4ri4> Kinda window menu in panel
<knome> z4k4ri4, not sure, but you can get that open by middle-clicking mouse on the desktop
<z4k4ri4> Nah, It's on laptop
<knome> z4k4ri4, alt+tab works for me, but you probably knew it exists already
<z4k4ri4> I found it: xfdesktop --windowlist
<z4k4ri4> thanks anyway
<xubuntu528> hey, can anyone tell me if the USB problem ( not detecting ) was solved in xubuntu 11 ?
<xubuntu165> Hello
<xubuntu165> I just installed Xubuntu
<xubuntu165> and I have added 2 additional keyboard layouts - russian and azerbaijani
<xubuntu165> but I can't change the layout unless I go to settings->keyboard input method
<xubuntu165> isn't there any shortcut?
<xubuntu165> for example combination like Alt+Shift
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<baizon> welcome
<ThePendulum> What's a nice little DVD ripping tool? There's an OS on it, not media
<ThePendulum> I figured I could simply copy the files from the disk, lol
<JukeUK> <----- linux newbie.  Are there any maintenance routines I should be doing with Xubuntu or am I being too MS mindset?
<Pici> JukeUK: beyond making sure that you keep up-to-date with updates/upgrades, nothing really.
<Pici> apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pici> (which *doesn't* upgrade you to a new release, see the manpage or /msg upbottu dist-upgrade for more info)
<JukeUK> Pici, thanks :)
<loppy> babble?
<loppy> anyone?
<loppy> grrrr!
<knome> loppy, can we help you with a support question?
<loppy> yes.
<loppy> unban me from the offtopic!
<knome> you are free to discuss that in -ops, it's offtopic here
<loppy> it is??????
<loppy> hi
<loppy> hi baizon!
<mneptok> loppy: there is no need to greet every single nick that /joins
<baizon> hi loppy
<Wizard> yo
<Wizard> seems more and more users here :]
<xubuntu946> hello
<Wizard> hi xubuntu946
<xubuntu946> hey Wizard
<xubuntu946> I got a apt-get install question if you don't mind..
<xubuntu946> I am trying to apt-get install irssi but I get a bunch of stuff that says E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<xubuntu946> I never had this when I was using Ubuntu a few months back.
<Unit193> Try   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install -f; sudo apt-get install irssi
<xubuntu946> ok, i'll try it now
<Wizard> this should help
<Wizard> actually, apt-get install -f alone should
<Wizard> sorry for the delay ;]
<Unit193> Well, outdated cache can be an issue as well.
<xubuntu946> looks like it worked.  Thank you Unit193 and Wizard
<Unit193> Great!
<xubuntu946> new install
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> fresh install had such issue?
<xubuntu946> yep just got it going
<Wizard> that's strange
<Wizard> 11.10?
<orangeninja> ok I am xubuntu946, hey Unit193 !!
<orangeninja> let me see
<Unit193> Howdy.
<orangeninja> yep Wizard
<orangeninja> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<orangeninja> Description:	Ubuntu 11.10
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> not good, I want to install xubuntu 11.10 tommorow on my work notebook
<Unit193> Not an issue, all you have to do is apt-get update first, or else there are broken depends.
<craigbass1976> When I log into a Unity / ubuntu session, I'm all set.  When I log into xfce, my laptop won't go to sleep after shutting the lid.  Screen goes dark, but everything is still running.  What'd I miss?
<pleia2> craigbass1976: settings manager > power manager
<GridCube> welp, if i dont understand things wrong, unity pretty much flops things up
<pleia2> review settings in there to make it do what you want
<craigbass1976> pleia2, what's the command?  I'm trying it from the menu, but there's a flicker of a window and nothing.  No idea what the error might be without a terminal
<pleia2> let's see...
<pleia2> xfce4-power-manager
<pleia2> no
<pleia2> xfce4-power-manager-settings
<craigbass1976> pleia2, it wasn't running.  It's still not running
<pleia2> sorry, xfce4-power-manager-settings is the command you run to launch the settings manager
<craigbass1976> pleia2, oh, forget it.  Now It's running.  but I've seen this screen before
<craigbass1976> pleia2, hey, I got it working.  THe power manager doesn't seem to be starting at boot though
<pleia2> craigbass1976: under "session and startup" in the settings is it checked?
<pleia2> in the "application autostart" tab
<craigbass1976> pleia2, actually it is.  Hrmmmm
<pleia2> craigbass1976: hm, not sure, might check in /var/log/daemon.log or /var/log/syslog to see if there are any notices about it that indicate why it's not starting
<pleia2> craigbass1976: whatversion of xubuntu are you using?
<craigbass1976> pleia2, there aren't two managers that will be fighting?  I'm on 12.04
<pleia2> craigbass1976: ah, is the gnome power manager running?
<pleia2> I'd submit a bug here: https://launchpad.net/xfce4-power-manager (include details from here, including that it is set to start up in settings)
<craigbass1976> pleia2, I don't see it.
<pleia2> I haven't seen that problem here, but if you submit a bug the devs can look into it and maybe get it fixed for you by release time
<grifo74> hello how i install intel graphics card
<grifo74> and opengl
<Wizard> grifo74, works for me by default on asus eeepc and some "enterprise" asus with optimus (intel foreced in bios)
<Sysi> about all intel cards should work by default, opengl too
<genii-around> Some of the i810 are problemmatic, need composite enabled in xorg.conf
<grifo74> i try to run stunt rally on my son pc and dont work
<grifo74> how i enable
<craigbass1976> pleia2, call me numb, but I don't see where to submit a bug...
<grifo74> i go install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<grifo74> and restar my pc i back in minutes
<justanick> Hello, why does the xfce4-power-manager not see the ACPI powerbutton?
<Wizard> not see?
<Unit193> You should be able to configure that in keyboard shortcuts to power off.
<justanick> The part for "What should happens if the power button is pressed is missing
<Wizard> is acpid running/installed?
<justanick> Also the XFCE session does not react on it. The shell without a running XFCE does and  shutdown the system
<justanick> acpid is installed
<justanick> And acpi_listen reacts on a powerbutton press
<Wizard> strange
<justanick> Xfce is runnig without lightdm. But that should not be the problem, or
<justanick> ?
<Wizard> no, it shouldn't
<justanick> The power button is also missing in the xfce4-power-manager.xml
<pleia2> craigbass1976: run this command: ubuntu-bug xfce4-power-manager
<craigbass1976> pleia2, that's the only way?  Ok, I don't feel so dumb then for not seeign a link
<pleia2> craigbass1976: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs has information about what the tool does
<pleia2> it does some basic stuff like collecting information about your system that devs need to duplicate and diagnose the problem, searches the bug tracker to see if it's already been reported
<justanick> Bye.
<craigbass1976> pleia2, well, we'll see what happens.  I could probably write a script for now that would start it up, right?
<cousteau> what's the default video player on xubuntu precise?  I'm checking what's installed by default
<maoranma> Parole I believe
<cousteau> and so far (apart from some programs I don't like much, such as abiword or leafpad), they look ok
<looonger> is xubuntu xfce still so heavily gnome-dependent?
<cousteau> e.g. Thunderbird, gThumb, XChat, Evince...  I would install those even if they weren't by default
<cousteau> I'll probably get rid of Parole (or leave it installed but not use it) and use gnome-mplayer
<cousteau> or VLC for the formats gnome-mplayer doesn't support very well
<cousteau> well, I'll just wait for 12.04 to be released, and then download it, try it and install it
<looonger> i can't wait for xfce 4.10
<cousteau> for now...  where the hell are my repositories?  (using 10.10, they removed them before releasing 12.04 and they're not yet in old-releases)
<cousteau> ...oh, they are still there
<holstein> cousteau: you can run one locally for as long as you'd like
<cousteau> holstein, yes, but without repositories you can't install stuff
<cousteau> so I was kinda worried
<holstein> cousteau: you can run your own repositories locally, and install what you like
<cousteau> yeah, well, I'd need to get all repositories first
<cousteau> (and also they must be huge)
<holstein> cousteau: ifi you want to use 10.10 past EOL, you can though... canonnical just aint going to "foot the bill" much longer
<holstein> cousteau: AFAIK, you can use a DVD... apt-on-cd or whatever
<cousteau> well, my idea was to use the old-releases repositories (located on old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/), but maverick isn't there yet
<cousteau> and I thought they had already removed the repos because I got a message that my version wasn't supported anymore
<holstein> ive never used an OS past EOL and expected updates, so im not sure how that will work for you
<Pici> If maverick isn't there yet that means its still on the main mirrors.
<Pici> They don't always move it the day of EOL.
<cousteau> holstein, well, I'm not expecting updates, only be able to install stuff
<holstein> allow me to clarify... ive never used an OS past EOL and expected to "install stuff" from a repository someone else maintains
<cousteau> where "someone else" is "canonical"?  or "the PPA of this guy"?
<cousteau> *"this guy who has a PPA"
<holstein> not me basically... i would expect to be on my own
<cousteau> ok
<holstein> i dont see any reason not to upgrade though using xubuntu
<cousteau> Well, I once made a local repository for LibreOffice, because there wasn't a PPA yet and I didn't just want to install all the debs...  but it was complicated and unfulfilling
<cousteau> well, having 10.10, I was planning on doing a clean install
<holstein> cousteau: by whatever method you choose, i see no reason to stay back at 10.10
<cousteau> well, I prefer to just wait for 12.04 to be released, so I kill 2 birds with 1 stone
<cousteau> actually...  3 birds
<cousteau> 3½, since I'd also move from Ubuntu to Xubuntu
<holstein> sure... im just not sure why we are disscussing keeping 10.10 alive
<cousteau> it's just a temporary solution
<cousteau> what the...?  ants!
<cousteau> brb, killing ants
<pleia2> cousteau: try archive.ubuntu.com instead of old-releases
<cousteau> pleia2, yeah, they're still there
<cousteau> it's only that I thought they weren't
 * cousteau uses vacuum cleaner...  it's kinda effectice
<cousteau> AAWRGH!!  there was an ant in my sleeve!
<cousteau> AND IT WAS ALIVE!!
<pleia2> cousteau: can you move the vacuum and ant talk to #xubuntu-offtopic? :)
<cousteau> yeah, the vacuum thing should have gone to another channel, sorry
<xubuntu933> greeting, anyone available to help?
<xubuntu933> greeting, anyone available to help?
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu933> i am trying xubunt 12.04 beta2. install minitube, however, no video, what should I do to get video
<holstein> xubuntu933: i would try another browser... its like a flash issue.. however, flash cannot be officially supported, and 12.04 is supported in #ubuntu+1
<holstein> its likely a flash issue*
<Unit193> "Minitube does not require the Flash Player.", but that's about all I know of it.
<holstein> yeah? someone else ws saying it did the other day in another channel..
<Unit193> Alright, I don't doubt you.
#xubuntu 2012-04-21
<malv> xubuntu should fix the practically unselectable 1pixel borders
<malv> will donate $1 to the xubuntu team to get rid of this madness
<bazhang> malv, file a bug
<bazhang> malv, complaining will get nothing
<malv> it's not really a bug
<bazhang> !bug | malv
<ubottu> malv: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<malv> they'll close it and say it's not a bug
<bazhang> malv, wishlist bug is a bug
<bazhang> malv, this is not the complaints channel
<babble> if you mark it as a feature request, they'll treat it as such
<hbc> hi guys
<hbc> I use universal usb installer to write the xubuntu 1110 to my usb disk
<hbc> and when I try to boot it, it will return a kernel panic
<hbc> it said: "vfs: unable to mount root fs on unknow block"
<hbc> any suggestions?
<Sysi> try unetbootin or usb-creator
<maoranma> I personally use unetbootin, just remember to format your media before hand
<hbc> I have tried unetbootin too, the same
<hbc> I also tried boot from hd, also the same
<maoranma> So I'm getting screen corruption when I resize LibreOffice, anyone else?
<knome> yeah, that happens
<maoranma> knome: Is there a way to make it...not happen?
<knome> not that i know of
<knome> fix libreoffice? ;)
<knome> or java...
 * knome gets shivers
<Saurabh_123> will xubuntu 12.04 be supported for 3 or 5 years?
<well_laid_lawn> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<well_laid_lawn> doesn't really answer the question
<Saurabh_123> yeah, and also Ubuntu 12.04 LTS will be supported for 5 years on the desktop too
<Saurabh_123> but I was asking about the particular xubuntu release
<well_laid_lawn> if you look at the 28th April here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule - 12.04 is a lts release
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce - same release and support
<Saurabh_123> well_laid_lawn, Yeah I already know that
<well_laid_lawn> what're you asking then ?
<Saurabh_123> But I was asking about xubuntu support rather than ubuntu
<Saurabh_123> Ubuntu 12.04 will be supported for 5 years
<well_laid_lawn> the server will be
<well_laid_lawn>  and 5 years on the server.
<Saurabh_123> well_laid_lawn, the desktop too
<Saurabh_123> not just the server
<well_laid_lawn> will be supported for 3 years on the desktop,
<Saurabh_123> no, u r wrong
<well_laid_lawn>  and 5 years on the server.
<Saurabh_123> well_laid_lawn, check this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Ubuntu_12.04_LTS_.28Precise_Pangolin.29
<well_laid_lawn> did you see the bot reply?
<Saurabh_123> its 5 years on both desktop and server
<well_laid_lawn> who do you believe? the bot or wikipedia ?
<Saurabh_123> well, I believe Mark shuttleworth
<well_laid_lawn> I dunno to be honest
<Saurabh_123> and canonical
<grifo74> hi exist any package i need to intall to have 3d fuction on intel graphic cards
<grifo74> ?
<Saurabh_123> well_laid_lawn: , check this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Saurabh_123> its a reliable source
<well_laid_lawn> !find intel-dri
<ubottu> Package/file intel-dri does not exist in oneiric
<CellTech> How can I   make google talk video not crash
<CellTech> Does anyone here use pidgin for video chats?
<Wizard> good morning
<martinphone> can I play mkv files with xubuntu?
<makk> i dont know command line and xubuntu worked then i upgraded nvidia now bad video driver,. how to restore defaults easily .???
<GridCube> makk, can you access the internet from that machine?
<GridCube> if yes then you can install mc, its a file manager for the terminal, and you wont have to be so scare against the terminal :)
<GridCube> its easy to install you just type:  sudo apt-get install mc
<GridCube> once you have done this you run it as superuser, again: sudo mc
<GridCube> then you go to /etc/X11, on both panes, and then you rename xorg.conf, pressing F6, to xorg.conf.old
<GridCube> and then you reboot
<GridCube> thats about it
<GridCube> makk, else you can do it all with:   cd /etc/X11 && sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.old && rm xorg.conf
<GridCube> mmm no, thats wrong
<GridCube>  cd /etc/X11 && sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.old && sudo rm xorg.conf
<GridCube> thats more like it :D
<GridCube> you could also add an "&& sudo reboot" there if you feel like it :P
<makk> can i just copy and paste that in a terminal window
<makk> [sudo] password for user:  user@user-desktop:/etc/X11$     must be done
<GridCube> yes you need to put your password
<makk> so i made sure i deactivated the proprietary drivers and rebooted, just wondering if i could find a way to do it in the destop interface. video driver issue.
<GridCube> makk, launch: gksu jockey-gtk
<GridCube> from alt-f2
<Mokura> If I go into the xubuntu settings manager and try to add a keyboard shortcut, there's no text box for key input (but a box for the command to run).  I've already tried to delete the shortcut settings file, and that didn't seem to do anything.  Any suggestions?
<babble> Mokura: You need to double click on the right-hand side of the keyboard shortcuts list
<babble> (where the other keyboard shortcuts are)
<babble> clicking on the left side lets you modify the command to be launched
<babble> on the right side lets you modify the keyboard shortcut to launch it
<Mokura> Well I'll be.
<babble> it's a little confusing until you've done it a couple of times :)
<Mokura> That's a little unintuitive, but it makes a sort of sense.  Thanks!
<babble> it makes a kind of sense, yeah. hehe.
<Mokura> What commands would I use to move windows between workspaces?  Is there something in the xfce docs for that?
<babble> it might be a gtk theme issue, but it might be a little easier to get, the first time, if they visually separated the columns a little.
<babble> you can set that in Window Manager > Keyboard
<Mokura> Oh wow.  Okay, cool.
<babble> Keyboard > Application Shortcuts really is for applications.
<Mokura> haha.
<Mokura> fair enough.
<babble> there's a roadmap item to merge all of the keyboard shortcuts settings into one UI, but it would likely be as confusing that way. heh.
<Mokura> oh hey, control-left/right to change workspaces.  shoulda just tried it, duh.
<Slamd64> Hello everyone. I have one simple question: what applet for volume mixer does xubuntu use? I need this applet: http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2011_2/xubuntu-music-integration.jpg
 * Mokura has dexpot on a windows box set up like that.  dead handy.
<babble> (I always forget what the defaults are - I have everything to suit me)
<makk> gksu:1696
<Slamd64> anyone knows what is the name of this applet? http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2011_2/xubuntu-music-integration.jpg thanks in advance
<GridCube> Slamd64, :) you closed the plugin indicator from the panel, add it back again
<GridCube> the plugin indicator comes back to life for network and mail, but not for sound
<GridCube> you need to manually reinstate it
<GridCube> Slamd64, has it been fixed?
<babble> it's just the Sound Menu
<babble> add the Indicators plugin to your panel and stuff that exports to the Ubuntu Sound Menu over dbus will show up in there.
<babble> (toolate)
<|Chilled|> what is the development channel?
<makk> thanks guys. i just gave up the video issue. and reinstalled. long story short i had to(after hours of differnt try's) boot only off usb. to reinstall xubuntu and plug in the harddrive after i got it to boot to reinstall xubuntu. wish there was an easier way to unistall video driver updates for nvidia.
<Sysi> he forgot to purge xorg.conf?
<lighta> hi guys I'm switching hdd, what folder is pidgin data again ? if someone could remind me
<GridCube> lighta, if im not mistaken is in .purple
<lighta> hmm then I forget something, I saw this one and remplace mine yet, but no change, I'll dig this thx
<martinphone> I accidentally deleted a file I need, its not in the bin, can I still find it in lost and found?
<bazhang> martinphone, which one? a system package or something else
<martinphone> bazhang, a movie
<bazhang> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<martinphone> i tried nautilus, but I cannot access it
<bazhang> see above martinphone
<jerli> join #lubuntu
<martinphone> root@dexter-M7X0SUN:/lost+found# ls -la
<martinphone> total 20
<martinphone> drwx------  2 root root 16384 Apr 12 14:03 .
<martinphone> drwxr-xr-x 25 root root  4096 Apr 13 14:33 ..
<martinphone> where are the 20 (files I assume)?
<bazhang> root?
<martinphone> yes, why?
<martinphone> you mean me as root, right? I couldnt access that lost and found as regular user
<bazhang> why did you enable the root account?
<martinphone> I couldnt access that lost and found as regular user
<bazhang> sudo
<mongy> sudo -i puts you as root, even though root does not exist :)
<martinphone> sudo cd /lost+found???
<Artemis3> don't bother with lost+found, when you delete something you should umount asap and try recovery software: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<bazhang> you dont need root to enter a directory
<Artemis3> eg from a live cd
<bazhang> martinphone, you do have backups, right?
<martinphone> bazhang, not that important, its a movie I got 2 hours ago...
<bazhang> ...
<Artemis3> ah, then don't bother
<martinphone> and I have backups of just a part of all my data
<Artemis3> let it go
<martinphone> seems Ill have to do that Artemis3
<Artemis3> when you delete, if it complains it won't go into the bin...
<Artemis3> which remings me my bin is disabled somehow ;)
<babble> if you're deleting from a second, third partition, look in .Trash-0 at the top of the partition, unless you've done a *delete* instead of move-to-trash
<phl> hi, anyone upgradet to 12.04 from server and installt xfce4? i get a segmentation fautl when entering options with file open dialog gtk_file_chooser_button_get_type () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<Artemis3> phl, sounds familiar, try making a new user and see if it works...
<phl> is root also ok?
<Artemis3> of course not, make another user just for testing
<phl> :D
<Artemis3> make sure it belongs to the proper groups...
<Artemis3> and see if everything works perfectly
<jerli> hi gorre...
<jerli> long time
<xubuntu243> Hi !
<martinphone> hi!
<xubuntu243> I'm using Xubuntu 12.04 daily build (today build)
<xubuntu243> and
<xubuntu243> I wanted to know which application to use to set the autostart
<xubuntu243> of other app, for example wicd
<xubuntu243> and other question
<xubuntu243> How I can make applications remain in the tray?
<xubuntu243> thanks !!
<phl> with the new user i have the same error
<GridCube> what error?
<dougl> I installed ubunbtu 11.10 then ccsm and enabled some effects which broke my desktop then installed xubuntu and am booted to that but ccsm effects do not work (desktop cube and wobbly windows) any suggestions?
<mongy> dougl: is compiz running.
<mongy> 'compiz --replace ccp'
<phl> GridCube: in gtk_file_chooser_button_get_type () from /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<phl> if you mean me :D
<phl> its version /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.2400.10 in my installation
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> i dont know gtk sorry
<GridCube> :(
<dougl> mongy, checking
<mongy> brb
<dougl> mongy, did that command and window decorations bar (and handles?) disappeared... hmmm
<mongy> dougl: it's not running by default unless you use that command...
<dougl> mongy, thanks so much for the help... I will reboot and then it should run by default then?
<mongy> dougl: also, you might need to use a window decorator.  I use emerald (webupd8 ppa has it) or gtk
<dougl> mongy, thanks /me googling emerald and xfce
<mongy> in the window decorator plugin in ccsm you enter something like gtk-window-decorator --metacity-theme=Ambiance or maybe --use-metacity-theme=    I forget.
<mongy> Or use emerald.  I prefer it.  Works fine for me.
<dougl> rebooted and still no effects :(
<mongy> it doesnt run itself
<mongy> you have to add startup entry
<dougl> oh - lol, what a bonehead I am = ok
<dougl> quick ? - how to you enable sshd on xubuntu - err start it?
<Unit193> You'll need to install first.
<dougl> thanks
<phl> i reinstallt libgtk2-0.0 and than it runs
<Unit193> openssh-server, iirc.
<dekkz> hi whats ppl favourite theme for xubuntu?
<Unit193> Because it needs to be GTK2 and 3, Blackbird or modified blackbird.
<GridCube> dekkz, welp i like the default greybird
<GridCube> also:
<GridCube> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Polls are highly discouraged to be taken on this channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, please ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dekkz> yeah thats what i'm using
<mongy> zukitwo-brave is my fave, dark, bright theme
<dekkz> just googled a bit n most aew dark in look like bad beos 90s knockoffs
<mongy> goes well with the zukitwo xfwm theme.
<dekkz> k gonna look that one up,
<dekkz> interesting
<no-name-> is it possible to change the size of icons in icon view in thunar?
<mongy> no-name-: View/Zoom in - zoom out
<no-name-> cheers
<dekkz> file manager prefs too
<Unit193> Ctrl+scroll too.
<no-name-> dekkz: not in thunar
<dekkz> k
<no-name-> another thunar question: in detailed list view, can you make it so all the "free screen space" goes to the column on the far left instead of the column on the far right?
<dekkz> so thunar isnt the file manager in xubuntu?
<mongy> no-name-: View - configure columns and disable
<mongy> disable auto expand.  set your own.
<Ahix> Xubuntu or Lubuntu for a very slow computer ?
<xubuntu122> Hi
<oxic`> Hiya!
<xubuntu122> I am trying to run exe with wine, but there is this blocker which just won't turn off
<xubuntu122> whenever I click on run as program checkbox, it checks it off a second later
<xubuntu122> any solution to this?
<Unit193> You could open a terminal and type  wine program.exe, or check permissions.
<xubuntu122> can't check the permission
<xubuntu122> it checks off automatically
<xubuntu122> and can't install to wine because installers are also getting blocked
<mongy> xubuntu122: are you running from cd?
<xubuntu122> USB
<xubuntu122> flash driv
<mongy> fat32?
<xubuntu122> with casper persistence
<xubuntu122> yea
<mongy> oh
<mongy> the exe is on fat ?
<xubuntu122> no
<xubuntu122> separate ntfs hdd
<mongy> you need to remount the tfs the maybe with exec permissions. or use winesetup to run it.
<mongy> been a long time since I used wine but there was something you could use to make it execute stuff that don't have +x perms, it was called winesetup.
#xubuntu 2012-04-22
<DumbAss120> Hello, I was wantting to put linux xubuntu on my tablet but all i have id 250 MB of internal storage i have a SD card slot could I run it off there if i rooted it or should i say stay with android:( ?
<DumbAss120> nothing?!?!
<DumbAss120> hello are we all dead
<DumbAss120> ok Peace
<maoranma> So, on the topic of LibreOffice's resizing corruption, is this a known bug that's been reported? Is there any kind of workaround?
<Artemis3> what video card?
<maoranma> Nvidia
<Artemis3> model?
<maoranma> 140M NVS Quadro to be specific
<Artemis3> oh
<Artemis3> interesting, where do you see this? writer?
<Artemis3> do you have compositing enabled or disabled?
<maoranma> Writer. I haven't actually checked the other ones
<maoranma> Disabled.
<Artemis3> tried enabling it?
<maoranma> Yes, same issue.
<Artemis3> also, you are using the nvidia driver correct?
<maoranma> Yes
<maoranma> And same issue in Calc as well
<Artemis3> what do you do, just resize?
<maoranma> Yea, resize in any form, except by hitting maximize button at the top, and the window corrupts oddly
<Artemis3> nvidia settings shows driver version 280.13?
<maoranma> If I maximize, it redraws and looks fine, and if I unmax, it redraws and looks fine again, until I try to resize. I have double clicking the title bar set to "fill", and that corrupts too
<maoranma> Uh, sec
<maoranma> What's the way to check that again? >_<
<Artemis3> system menu
<Artemis3> NVIDIA X Server Settings
<maoranma> Oh, right, just check the nvidia app
<maoranma> 295.40
<Artemis3> ah nvm, you are using precise...
<maoranma> On 12.04, right
<Artemis3> i wonder what gpu is that
<maoranma> Quadro NVS 140M. On Thinkpad t61
<Artemis3> G86M... hmmm
<Artemis3> can you run glxgears and check framerate?
<maoranma> I don't recall having the issue under Ubuntu 11.10 with Xfce desktop
<maoranma> Sure
<Artemis3> there is a bug with 295.40 but its supposedly affecting only g80 or less
<Artemis3> some people have been able to revert the problem by using an older driver
<maoranma> Installing mesa-utils, sec
<maoranma> ~3700-4000FPS
<Artemis3> seems fine
<maoranma> yea, it's strange.
<Artemis3> i think you could try using 295.33
<maoranma> Hmm, jocky-gtk shows (version current), which is the active one, and (post-release updates) (version current-update).
<xubuntu740> Привет
<psycho_oreos> !ru | xubuntu740
<ubottu> xubuntu740: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xubuntu740> thanks
<psycho_oreos> no problems
<xubuntu740> Maybe you and I can help. Need a driver for the WiFi xubuntu 11.10 at asus eeepc 1015bx
<psycho_oreos> I can probably help but I don't speak Russian
<psycho_oreos> pastebin (not paste) your lspci -nnk output
<xubuntu740> <psycho_oreos>  You can not help in Russian) need a valid driver who will normally transfer the card into "monitor mode"
<psycho_oreos> xubuntu740, normally its: iwconfig <interface> mode monitor ... but it all depends, such as:　1) Are you using ndiswrapper driver? 2) Are you using some proprietary wireless driver? 3) Do you have any other network managing programs such as network-manager/wicd running in the background which may interfere the process?
<xubuntu740> 1) no, 2)no. 3)runing network-manager
<psycho_oreos> xubuntu740, so that command that I just wrote should work but you should set your network-manager to not manage wireless when you're using monitor mode or else it would interfere
<psycho_oreos> and if you get permission denied, you simply need to run that command with `sudo' in front of it
<xubuntu740> thx
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi - I just booted up into an xfce session and i cant alt-tab, alt-f4 and all the windows are stuck to the top of the screen with the title bar being on the top of the screen like unity :S
<WhereIsMySpoon> it wasnt like this yesterday
<Sysi> alt F2 "xfwm4 --replace"
<WhereIsMySpoon> ah!!!
<WhereIsMySpoon> :D:D:D:D:D
<Sysi> since it's probably caused by corrupted session, rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions in terminal
<WhereIsMySpoon> rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions
<WhereIsMySpoon> oops
<WhereIsMySpoon> xD
<WhereIsMySpoon> thanks :D
<WhereIsMySpoon> that was quick and easy ^^
<Os_Maleus> WhereIsMySpoon: You can hold the ALT bottom pushed and use Your mouse to pull down the window as well.
<malv> http://biebian.sourceforge.net/
<Wizard> good afternoon o/
<Wizard> why leafpad replaced mousepad?
<knome> mousepad was originally forked from leafpad and is not maintained anymore
<Wizard> sounds reasonable :)
<Wizard> so now xfce and lxde share editor? good
<MeanEYE> A friend of mine has a problem where after he logs in, black screen flashes and he's logged out again. Xubuntu 11.10 is in question.
<MeanEYE> Any known issues about this?
<Sysi> loggin in to tty Ctrl Alt F6 and rm -rf ~/.ICEauthority may help
<MeanEYE> Thanks. I'll try
<Sysi> or need to delete everything in ~/.config and ~/.cache
<MeanEYE> Tried with ~/.config/
<MeanEYE> Didn't play with ~/.cache
<Wizard> removing .config is rather radical move
<MeanEYE> Not the whole ~/.config... just ~/.config/xfce*
<Wizard> wise :)
<MeanEYE> Sane :)
<Wizard> MeanEYE, have you checked .xsession-errors?
<MeanEYE> No.
<Wizard> check.
<Wizard> also, ckeck .dmrc
<MeanEYE> I don't have direct access to that machine. I know, pointless kind of, but we'll see if ICEauthority removal helped.
<Wizard> k
<MeanEYE> If not, I am going to resort to checking error logs. Because guy on the other of our chay is typing everything to me.
<MeanEYE> :D Log's are not easily pasted :P through fingers.
<Wizard> ah, right
<Wizard> http://wklej.org has some console tool
<MeanEYE> ICEauthority worked. Thanks folks!
<Wizard> that was Sysi
<Sysi> I'm folk too
<MeanEYE> :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> malv - lol what, bieber linux
<WhereIsMySpoon> D:
<WhereIsMySpoon> anyone here tried archlinux?
<knome> WhereIsMySpoon, #xubuntu-offtopic please
<MeanEYE> I did on few ocasions, for few hours ;P
<Sysi> if you really like fiddling with things, arch is for you
<WhereIsMySpoon> knome, sorreh
<knome> re: pasting from terminal: check pastebinit
<Wizard> knome, thanks
<Wizard> hmm, seems it's being installed by default
<knome> Wizard, exactly
<Wizard> good to know
<lighta> hmm little mysql issue, would I be able to reconfigure it via dkpf --reconfigure ? start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.50" (uid=1000 pid=10047 comm="start mysql ") interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init")
<Wizard> lighta, don't you try running it as ordinary user?
<lighta> hmm ah that may be so
<lighta> right that was so I feel dumb thx Wizard
<Wizard> lighta, no problem ;]
<tcossey> join /#ubuntu
<tcossey> exit
<baizon> )(
<baizon> =)
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> do you think I should report this as a bug: http://wstaw.org/w/1452/linki/ ?
<Wizard> application icons are inconsistent
<baizon> no they are not =)
<baizon> "web browser" is a shortcut for launch exo ...
<baizon> you can change the icons by urself :)
<Wizard> yes, I can, of course
<Wizard> and for me it is not a big deal, it is just funny
<Wizard> and in my opinion such details *do* matter
<Guest74459> howdy just made the jump from kde :-)
<Wizard> Guest74459, hi
<Wizard> from kde to what? to xfce?
<Guest74459> yes
<Guest74459> will take some getting use to i think
<Guest74459> but i like it
<Wizard> Guest74459, I like it too
<Guest74459> a lot faster for sure
<Wizard> and less ram hungry
<Wizard> I also find gtk themes more pleasing
<Guest74459> miss a few kde apps at the moment so will spend some time looking for replacements
<Guest74459> yes, i use gnucash a lot & in kde it is not as good
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to hear what's plugged into my mic jack (on a laptop)  I feel like there's something stupid I'm missing.  Is there some trick?
<Guest74459> i was spoilt with k3b it's a good app but have learned how to burn video dvds from terminal using growisofs
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Guest74459, brasero is ok
<Guest74459> craigbass, use mixer
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Guest74459, you can also use xfburn!
<Guest74459> xfburn will not burn video dvds i don't think?
<Wizard> I'm not sure
<holstein> craigbass1976: try installing pavucontrol
<Guest74459> i'm sure it won't burn discs playable in a dvd player
<holstein> Guest74459: i have used brasero to burn DVD's that i have played in a DVD player
<craigbass1976> Hitting M on the proper channel in alsamixer does it.  I knew it was something stupid.  I did the same thing a couple months ago with this laptop and Fedora...
<Guest74459> $ growisofs -dvd-video -udf -Z /dev/dvd ~/MOVIE_NAME works just fine :-)
<Guest74459> thanks holstein, i have used brasero before, a few years ago when i used gnome
<Guest74459> yes it does do dvd discs
<Guest74459> i was referring to xfburn, sorry
<knome> all this reminds me, should master a dvd...
<knome> or actually, a few
<Guest74459> :) sorry if i've reminded you have work to do
<knome> nah, it's okay. it's nothing with a deadline
<Guest74459> i was wondering, how reliable is the upgrade between xubuntu versions when there's a new release? I already read how to do it, just wondered how reliable it was?
<knome> Guest74459, usually, it works fine, but please take backups
<Guest74459> i've used linux for a while, just not ubuntu
<martinphone> 4 days to go, right?
<martinphone> official release
<Guest74459> yes, backups always !
<Guest74459> thanks
<Guest74459> 4 days? really?
<Guest74459> not long to find out then
<knome> martinphone, yes.
<Guest74459> i will give it a few days to see if there are any issues before upgrading os, i learned that the hard way
<martinphone> a... ok
<Wizard> I found having /home on separate partition
<knome> Guest74459, if you're not in a rush, wait for 12.04.1 :)
<Wizard> :D
<Guest74459> debian lenny to squeeze did not go well for me
<Guest74459> :) i tend to give it a few days that's all
<martinphone> the limits for ram GB depend on software alone or are there hardware limitations too?
<Guest74459> i just moved from a rolling release, i am not scared when things go wrong, i just have less time to fix them now, hence xubuntu
<Guest74459> no hardware limitations here
<craigbass1976> holstein, pavucontrol is already installed, and it doesn't affect sound at all.  Now that I've gone in and moved faders in alsamixer, the GUI mixers don't work.  Mhe?
<Guest74459> gotta go folks, cya
<martinphone> why cant chromium launch proxy settings with xubuntu 12.04?
<martinphone> proxy settings for all the machine, not just for a particular web browser
<piergiuseppe> qualcuno che parla italiano?
<knome> !it | piergiuseppe
<ubottu> piergiuseppe: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Wizard> !pl | Wizard
<ubottu> Wizard, please see my private message
<snaky90> HI
<Wizard> hi snaky90
<snaky90> Hi Wizard
<snaky90> I have a question about xubuntu (xfce)
<snaky90> How I can do that all applications are minimized in the tray?
<knome> snaky90, you can add the "show desktop" applet in the panel
<snaky90> Thanks, but I do not mean that
<snaky90> I mean, are minimized with a small icon in the notification area
<knome> i don't think that's possible
<snaky90> For example, pidgin
<snaky90> ok knome
<snaky90> thanks
<knome> np
<snaky90> I find an app "alltray"
<snaky90> now
<snaky90> It seems that what is to minimize apps in the notification area
<snaky90> I'll try it
<knome> good luck
<mongy> been playin around with cairo dock, and I'm impressed with the ability to completely ditch the panel once and for all.  thing is, how do I remove the 1 and only panel I have?  apart from making transparent which is not a solution in my book
<knome> mongy, don't run xfce4-panel ;)
<xubuntu867> hello
<knome> hullo
<xubuntu867> my first time using xubuntu.... can I set "focus follows mouse" ?
<xubuntu867> googling implies that it is available - but there's no option in my Window Manager Tweaks
<xubuntu867> i'm using 12.04 beta 2
<mongy> knome: where do I set it not to run?
<knome> xubuntu867, see the "Window Manager" -section in settings manager, tab "Focus"
<knome> mongy, see the "Session and Startup" -section, tab "Session"
<knome> mongy, you should be able to change "Restart style" to "Never"
<knome> mongy, and then probably quit program and save session...
<xubuntu867> knome: thanks! I was looking at the wrong config app (Tweaks, instead of "Window Manager" - doh!)
<knome> np
<mongy> knome: ah.  a section I never really looked at before. nice
<Wizard> hmm.. seems xfce settings need some redesign
<Wizard> I'll wait for 4.10 release
<GridCube> knome, youre in fire today :D
<Wizard> :]
<xubuntu867> does anyone know how to disable the user list in gdm? i used to be able to do this:
<knome> GridCube, always ;)
<xubuntu867> udo gconftool-2 --direct --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.defaults --type bool --set /apps/gdm/simple-greeter/disable_user_list true
<xubuntu867> but it doesn't seem to work any more
<GridCube> xubuntu867, thats because we dont use gdm anymore
<GridCube> we use lightdm
<xubuntu867> aha!
<GridCube> if you dont want to see the user list you need to edit a file
<GridCube> let me find it
<xubuntu867> is this it? http://www.puppychau.com/archives/130
<GridCube> nope
<GridCube> http://askubuntu.com/questions/51086/how-do-i-enable-auto-login-in-lightdm
<GridCube> this
<GridCube> the second answer the one about editing /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<xubuntu867> GridCube: thanks! (actually, I don't want to autologin - just to disable the user list and require the username to be typed - but you've put me on the right path!)
<GridCube> oh okay :)
<bepebe> hey, I am really struggling to get any sound output from my speakers. Can anybody help me?
<GridCube> bepebe, try configuring your output with pavucontrol
<bepebe> Thanks GridCube, I have been using PulseAudio Mixer with no such joy, will give that a try instead though.
<bepebe> GridCube, turns out my sound output needed to be set as fallback? Not sure, but it is working now, thanks!
<GridCube> np
<xubuntu565> Hello Xubuntu IRC :D
<knome> hullo
<xubuntu565> I have login problems with the login session in my Xubuntu
<xubuntu565> could you guys please help out a newbie?
<xrandr_laptop> xubuntu565: what seems to be the issue?
<xubuntu565> whenever I try to login, the login sesion would black screen for a while
<xubuntu565> could barely read what error it was (seems like some kind of error)
<xubuntu565> then return to the login screen
<xubuntu565> Guest account is fine though
<xubuntu565> just my own account
<xrandr_laptop> xubuntu565: have you checked /var/log/messages ?
<xubuntu565> which is passworded too
<martinphone> where do I find proxy controls in xubuntu?
<martinphone> they are not in network
<xubuntu565> hmm......let me try if I remember the commands in terminal
<xrandr_laptop> xubuntu565: tail -f /var/log/messages
<xrandr_laptop> xubuntu565: you might also try backing up your files, deleting the user account, then readding it
<xubuntu565> no such file or directory
<xubuntu565> if I were to back up my files, is there a way to access it easily, as it is passworded?
<xrandr_laptop> xubuntu565: i would sudo su -   in terminal, back up the files (Unless they're encrypted), then delete the user account and re-add. Put the backed up files into the new user's home dir and chown <newuser> <backup files>
<xubuntu565> and if the files to be backed-up are encrypted?
<xrandr_laptop> xubuntu565: not sure what to do there
<mongy> depends how you encrypted them
<mongy> you should know if they are encrypted, you made the account.
<xubuntu565> mongy: it is encrypted, and I think I might have made a stupid mistake of forgetting to put the recovery code somewhere else
<mongy> xubuntu565: if it's encrypted with ecryptfs then you can recover it using root/sudo
<mongy> man ecryptfs-recover-private
<xubuntu565> I'll give that one a try now
<mongy> xubuntu565: it mounts it to /tmp I think
<xubuntu565> thanks for the help, although I still haven't figured out how to move out my data
<|Dove|> Hi
<|Dove|> Xubuntu or Kubuntu :?
<|Dove|> I tried both
<knome> |Dove|, use what fits you better
<NSP> there is other way in xubuntu to sharefolders without configuring smb.conf  manual ?
#xubuntu 2013-04-15
<xubuntu378> Hello
<xubuntu378> I was wondering if anybody could point me towards a solution to get my wireless card working. Pretty new to Linux and need some help. Running Xubuntu on an HP ze5300
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntu378: Hey, welcome to Xubuntu! Do you know what your wireless card is?
<xubuntu378> Hey Sonik. Thank you for responding. I do have it but give me a second please. Need to find where i wrote it down
 * SonikkuAmerica is a Unity user but runs Xubuntu 12.04 LTS in a hypervisor
<xubuntu378> it is an Agere 802.11b Mini-pci wireless card
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntu378: Is it the Agre ORiNOCO?
<xubuntu378> No it isn't though i do have an old orinoco gold card that i used to use for stumbling but this one is onboard
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntu378: Head for Applications > Accesories > Terminal Emulator and type in [ iwconfig ] after the window shows up, then hit ENTER.
<xubuntu378> Got it. Should i paste the results?
<SonikkuAmerica> Sure. http://paste.ubuntu.com
<xubuntu378> wlan0     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"RedBetsy"             Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:26:5A:FB:AF:52              Retry short limit:8              Link Quality=57/70  Signal level=-40 dBm  Noise level=-97 dBm           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:3564  Rx invalid frag:0           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:151   Missed beacon:0  wifi0     IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"RedBetsy"             Mode:Managed
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntu378: I'm surprised that all fit on one line. It's better to use a pastebin.
<xubuntu378> Sorry, didn't realize it was a link to click on.
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh well. Let me see...
<xubuntu378> The part that concerns me is the last one where it says lo   No wireless extension and Eth0 no wireless extension
<xubuntu378> Again, thank you
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, try [ modprobe ath_pci rfkill=0 ]
<SonikkuAmerica> You're welcome
<SonikkuAmerica> You may need to sudo that.
<xubuntu378> FATAL: Module ath_pci not found.
<xubuntu378> oh ok one second
<xubuntu378> same error but this time it at least asked for password haha
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, if it can't find the module the first time, becoming "root" won't make a difference.
<SonikkuAmerica> :)
<SonikkuAmerica> That's all sudo does.
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, run [ lspci ]
<xubuntu378> yeah i know but it gave me false hope
<xubuntu378> Got one network controller from intersil and one from national semiconductor corporation
<xubuntu378> I do have a button on this laptop that turned the wireless on and off in windows but it isn't working now. Not sure if it would automatically be on in xubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah... I know MiniPCI cards have a radio switch... try using it.
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh, it didn't work.
<SonikkuAmerica> Are you trying to connect to a WPA2 network, by any chance?
<xubuntu378> no it didn't and i checked bios to see if i could set it on but no dice
<xubuntu378> Yes
<xubuntu378> any difference in connecting or does 11b not work for wpa2?
<xubuntu378> it should work i'm pretty sure
<SonikkuAmerica> The driver for Agere MiniPCI cards for Ubuntu doesn't support WPA2, unfortunately.
<SonikkuAmerica> It only supports WEP and WPA(1) (it's ancient)
<SonikkuAmerica> You might Google for ndiswrapper and see if you can find a driver with that.
<xubuntu378> So it's a driver issue? Ok. Should i look into using a usb wireless or will it not make a difference? If i can ask, you're saying xubuntu is the issue or the driver?
<SonikkuAmerica> A USB wireless (provided you can find a driver) should work. ndiswrapper probes to see if the Windows driver will work in Linux.
<xubuntu378> OK sounds like i'm going to have some fun hunting it down but at least i got great answers. Thank you so much for your time and knowledge. Have a great night.
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep! You're welcome, and welcome to Xubuntu!
<xubuntu378> Thanks. Looking forward to making this old beast of a computer a new friend.
<SonikkuAmerica> The hard part is breaking the ice. :)
<n-iCe> Hello, how can I make transparent the botton bar?
<n-iCe> bottom
<SonikkuAmerica> It's in Panel Preferences.
<n-iCe> solid color?
<n-iCe> red is enabled and I don't see any liek transparency
<SonikkuAmerica> There's a slider marked "Alpha." Try adjusting that.
<n-iCe> solved it
<n-iCe> alpha was disabled
<SonikkuAmerica> Beautiful.
<n-iCe> needed to activate in the windows manager
<SonikkuAmerica> Take note also that some features need the xfwm4 compositor enabled as well.
<fowlslegs> http://www.tittiesnbacon.com/
<NateJones> Hi everyone.. I would like to stop internet traffic if I get disconnected from the VPN... I'm getting an error explained on the pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5709554/  what can I do to solve it?
<packetfrog> Hello xubuntu people!
<cfhowlett> packetfrog, greetings
<packetfrog> :>
<puff> Anyone home?
<puff> I'm having problems with gnome network-manager.  Ubuntu 12.4 LTS running xubuntu-desktop.  I did "sudo apt-get unistall network-manager", and just used ifup/ifdown, but now I'm in a place with an AP with a hidden ESSID, so I need to use network-manager.  I tethered to my phone and did "sudo apt-get install network-manager" (which also installed network-manager-gnome).
<puff> The network manager icon now shows up on my menubar, but I can't get it to show any wireless networks.  If I do right-click/edit connections, the networks are all there, but I can't seem to get network-manager to show them to me in such a fashion that I can say "connect to that network".l
<cfhowlett> puff, why uninstall NM? Anyway, I'd suggest you apt-get purge- network manager then reinstall it.  reboot and see it that fixes.
<well_laid_lawn> Wifi | puff see if these links help
<cfhowlett> *apt-get purge
<puff> cfhowlett: Ugh, then I lose the passwords for  a doen networks...
<puff> well_laid_lawn:  Which links?
<well_laid_lawn> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<puff> Thanks.
<well_laid_lawn> ^^ those
<puff> cfhowlett: Why uninstall etc, is because NM was constantly causing problems, disconnecting/reconnecting.
<puff> cfhowlett: for a brief time I was just using ifup/ifdown and had /network/interfaces set up to invoke wpa_supplicant.  WIFI was rock-solid.
<cfhowlett> puff, understood.  Hey more people in #ubuntu.  Might want to ask over there.
<puff> cfhowlett: Yah...
<puff> But usually not much help over there there :-).
<puff> cfhowlett: Did that paste on #ubuntu show up in its entirety, or was it truncated?
<cfhowlett> puff, paste?  did not see
<puff> Anybody know where networm-manager keeps network names, passwords, etc?
<SunStar> /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<puff> SunStar: Thanks.
<xubuntu572> Hello, I am new to linux, and have an old laptop that I would like to install xubuntu
<xubuntu572> does anyone have any advice for choice of installation
<xubuntu572> since it only has 1.73ghz, 504mb ...  I think that the alternative installation cd for xubuntu
<xubuntu572> but i can not find the alternative installation cd for xubuntu??
<koegs> xubuntu572: there is no alternate cd for 12.10, only for 12.04
<xubuntu572> okay, but where can I find it?
<Myrtti> well you could try to install with the minimal image
<Myrtti> afaik that still uses alternate, someone correct me if I'm wrong
<koegs> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<xubuntu572> or should I try the usual?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu572, not enough room for xubuntu ...
<xubuntu572> I found the alternative (4.12). so I test with it.. Thanks :)
<cfhowlett> xubuntu572, I think damn small linux or perhaps puppy linux might be better suited
<xubuntu572> since I'm a beginner on linux so I want have a package manager that has is gui
<cfhowlett> xubuntu572, ok, .... but 500 megs?  pretty restrictive ...
<xubuntu572> do you know if damn small linux or puppy have  package manager  with gui
<xubuntu572> yes it is a old old one
<cfhowlett> xubuntu572, so, no idea
<xubuntu572> many thanks anyway, now i have the  alt. cd so I test with it :)
<cfhowlett> xubuntu572, best of luck
<xubuntu572> to work ...  thanks
<insanehits> hello!
<insanehits> i am googling for a while and had like 5 reboots and i am still unable to change /etc/hostname to a different one
<cfhowlett> insanehits, greetings
<insanehits> how can i do this without GUI? something rewrites it to 'ubuntu'
<insanehits> i was trying the networkmanager config aswell
<insanehits> what am i doing wrong?
<cfhowlett> insanehits, bring this to #ubuntu   much more active channel
<insanehits> i put hostname=foobar under [keyfile] in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<insanehits> well in ubuntu i just edit the /etc/hosts /etc/hostname and it's done
<Myrtti> insanehits: the latter is how it should work in xubuntu too
<insanehits> Myrtti: but something reset to ubuntu both /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<insanehits> anyways i will try from the gui maybe that helps
<xubuntu688> Hello everybody!
<baizon> hi
<xubuntu688> I have just changed my video card and I am having some issues. Please, is there any good soul that wishes do do some good action in order to go straight to heaven?
<xubuntu688> My name is Rogério, by the way. Sorry I am not using my real name.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu688, TMI.  user name is fine
<ncdmr> don't think there's any (written) rule that you should use your own name, on the contrary even ;)
<Rogerio> Here I am again.
<Rogerio> It's really odd. If I log in as guest user, everything runs just fine. But when I log with my normal user, the screen freezes...
<knome> Rogerio, probably something wrong with your config
<Rogerio> Surely. I have just changed my video card.
<Rogerio> Right now I am using the live CD.
<Rogerio> If there was a way to "reset" the video configurations to the default I think that this would do the magic...
<GridCube> Rogerio, if running a guest session works, then you could obliterate the contents of ~/.config ?
<GridCube> Rogerio, if your guest session works then the video settings work
<GridCube> Rogerio, if you want to try that aproach however just delete the /ext/X11/xorg.conf file and it will reset to default
<Rogerio> This is the odd of the odd. When I boot from HD and I choose the guest user, everything runs fine. But when I use my normal user, the screen freezes. I guess it is because I used to run with two monitors...
<GridCube> nah
<GridCube> unless you have a autorun xrandr script?
<Rogerio> Yes, that's the case.
<Rogerio> Is there a way to have the necessary permissions in order to chage thins in the system disc with the default user in Live CD?
<Rogerio> GridCube, thanks for the help.
<GridCube> Rogerio, i dont know where the xfce autorun are stored
<GridCube> oh, apparently its ~/.config/autostart
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> Rogerio, i would guess that navigating to that folder and deleting the xrandr script should do the trick
<Rogerio> GridCube, thank you very much. I'll leave now, reboot and start via emergency mode as root.
<GridCube> Rogerio, no need for that
<GridCube> just use guest and use sudo
<baizon> when my battery gets critical my session gets logged out. Is it possible to disable it?
<cfhowlett> baizon, see your power settings ... or plug in
<baizon> nope, no conf possibility to set it
<GridCube> baizon, yes, there is
<baizon> GridCube: any ideas where / how ?
<GridCube> baizon, http://imagebin.org/254117  go to power settings, go to "with battery" the firs option its "when charge its critical"
<baizon> hmm
<baizon> ok i didnt had that option
<baizon> because no battery present :>
<baizon> thanks
<GridCube> silly baizon
<baizon> indeed :D
<Peyam> hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<Peyam> sup dawg?
<SonikkuAmerica> all good, u?
<SonikkuAmerica> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Peyam> !good
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors.
<lderan> !superExtremeAwesomeness
<lderan> aww
<Peyam> !gay
<Myrtti> that's nice, did you actually have a support question?
<Myrtti> instead of playing with the bot?
<Peyam> :D
<SonikkuAmerica> (I was kind of hoping. "Yo" is my usual greeting.)
<Peyam> Me too
<Peyam> I use "sup daawg?"
<SonikkuAmerica> ... that you had a support question.
<Peyam> no! I want to say hello to you guys
<GridCube> :) thats very nice guys, but please could you keep random chatting to #xubuntu-offtopic
<GridCube> :)
<Peyam> okej
<xubuntu017> `
<gordienkoff> hi all
<gordienkoff> всем привет
<GridCube> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<baizon> GridCube: hes already gone :)
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> i have part/join hidden
<ron-slc> Hello all.  I'm attempting to run Xubuntu 12.10  over vnc4server; and when connection via VNC Many menu-icons are grey/empty icons.  Both in the pager, and in the xfce-menu.  Is there a known solution?
<ron-slc> Using Settings -> Appearance -> Icons ; and changing icon themes has zero effect.  Also, one google search suggested Tango icon theme, also no effect.
<ron-slc> The window decorations also look quite minimal.  as well as the pager bar.    When I log into the actual system console .  all is well.
<anti_> hi guys
<anti_> im looking for some help
<lderan> hi anti_
<GridCube> !ask | anti_
<ubottu> anti_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Aiena> Can you please tell me which version of xgce does xubuntu 12.0.4 use ?
<Aiena> *xfce
<GridCube> 12.04? xfce 4.8
<anti_> ive just installed a clean copy off xubuntu but every time i try and boot i get stuck on booting screen
<GridCube> anti_, is this a new computer? and by new i mean recently manufactured?
<Aiena> GridCube thanks !! I wanted the LTS version for an old desktop thats why
<anti_> no this is an old pc made back in 2004
<GridCube> ok
<Aiena> anti_ did you use the 32 bit version
<anti_> i did
<Aiena> ok
<GridCube> anti_, do you still have the installation media?
<anti_> i used 12.10 32bit and the 12.04 32bit and same problem
<GridCube> can you boot into the livecd?
<anti_> you mean the dvd ?
<anti_> sorry yeah i do
<anti_> and can boot it
<GridCube> anti_, try this then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<anti_> okay thx i will give this a shot
<Aiena> GridCube do you have the link for creating a liveusb ?
<GridCube> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<GridCube> i basically just use unetbootin and choose an iso and its done
<anti_> it failed on fallback graphics devices last time
<Aiena> ubottu do I have to extract all the xubuntu files in the iso into the pen drive
<ubottu> Aiena: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Aiena> very fubby
<Aiena> *funny
<Aiena> Hmmm
<TheSheep> it's the truth
<Aiena> Yes seems like it
<Aiena> but first time I'm seeing a bot on IRC  this active
<Aiena> its odd
<Aiena> an unusual experience
<TheSheep> ubottu is a bot, but the links it gave contain all the info you need
<ubottu> TheSheep: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheSheep> well, it reacts to triggers
<Aiena> TheSheep yeah !! Followed ubott_u again responded
<Aiena> to its name
<Aiena> which is the trigger
<Aiena> Ok
<lderan> handy for support if url changes, you only know the trigger
<Aiena> It was hard to beleive intially
<lderan> need to ^ gah
<Aiena> :)
<Aiena> TheSheep for a liveusb boot do I have to extract the iso into the pen drive ?
<TheSheep> no, read the link
<lderan> Aiena, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick this page shows you how per operating system
<anti_> hi guys i did that and now got failed to open uri "file:///mnt/boot-sav/wubi2/home
<Aiena> Thanks
<bazhang> anti_, where did you mention before this was a wubi install
<GridCube> Aiena, you dont need to uncompress the iso
<Aiena> yes seems so
<Aiena> there is a linux media creator for windows
<GridCube> oh... anti_
<Aiena> which does ot for you
<GridCube> you are using wubi anti_
<GridCube> :(
<anti_> sorry it was but i also tried it though live usb
<GridCube> why are you using wubi
<bazhang> !wubi | anti_ here's the guide
<ubottu> anti_ here's the guide: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<GridCube> wubi should die already
<anti_> ive tried it so meny diffent ways
<Aiena> anti it wont work
<bazhang> anti_, in future, you need to mention that
<anti_> sorry
<anti_> okay so how can i fix this
<GridCube> anti_, i would recommend a clean install, real, no wubi, if you already have backed up information
<anti_> okay
<bazhang> anti_, the wubi? check the guide. a real dual boot?
<GridCube> probably use the nomodeset on your boot stage too
<anti_> okay so can i wipe my os form the live usb i made
<GridCube> if you are confortable with that, sure
<anti_> sorry if i making this hard for you guys my using my phone and its not great for reading guides
<GridCube> :) no problem
<anti_> okay ive deleted all os and gunna made a new partition=
<bazhang> wubi never used a partition
<GridCube> :) you should just let the installer do it automagically for you
<anti_> okay thx
<anti_> i had 4 os on this system so i think it was for the best it had a clean set up
<yurij> Hello. A quick question here: Is it possible to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.xx beta release without reinstalling from iso?
<bazhang> sure
<GridCube> sure, but why not wait to release
<yurij> Sweet. How do I do it? Just select to use quantal-proposed or what?
<bazhang> you will be prompted once it's released
<GridCube> on your source settings theres update options
<yurij> I want to contribute to this awesome ubuntu distro :)
<yurij> heard beta testing and bug reports are welcome
<GridCube> yes very much
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that
<GridCube> true, #ubuntu+1 for support tho, :D and #xubuntu-devel
<yurij> Um... So this is not the right place to ask such questions?
<anti_> okay now installed and wirking i guess as a get to the login screen
<Aiena> GridCube will xbuntu on a livecd run without a net connection ?
<GridCube> yes
<Aiena> Ok cool
<Aiena> Becasue the antiquity on which I am planning to experiment with xubuntu does not have an internet connection
<anti_> maybe not as now im stuck at login screen
<Aiena> GridCube can I downlaod an application like krita on windows and then store it and install it on xubuntu
<Aiena> or do I have to use the sudo command which I have read of but never used
<Aiena> this is the first time I am trying linux
<anti_> second time ive used ubuntu before but never xubuntu
<lderan> yup you can download programs on computer, they will be more then likely be .deb files
<GridCube> !apt-offline | Aiena
<GridCube> !offline | Aiena
<ubottu> Aiena: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<GridCube> Aiena, sudo its a command that changes the user executing a program, in the case of ubuntu its used to force the system to work as root, root its the superuser of the *nixverse
<Aiena> GridCube yes offline
<GridCube> it can do everything, from formatting to deleting all files, to moving stuffs and what not
<Aiena> the host machine on which I am planning to install xubuntu does not have an internet connection on it
<GridCube> dont ever use sudo if you are not sure of what you are doing
<Aiena> suppose I want to download krita on my main windows machine
<GridCube> Aiena, apt-offline its your best option then
<anti_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710893
<GridCube> anti_, you cant boot still?
<Aiena> GridCube can you run me througgh the procedure of installing krita for instance on xubuntu assuming that I will be downloading the apt on a windows machine with an internet connection but running it on an older machine without one
<anti_> nope got to login screen froze then rebooted
<anti_> now stuck at boot screen
<anti_> just done boot repair and still nothing
<anti_> it works great without installing it and just runnin it off live usb
<anti_> i want to install it
<Aiena> anti_ did you try completely fprmatting your hard disk
<Aiena> *formatting
<Aiena> maybe that might help
<Aiena> not sure
<GridCube> Aiena, get the live session running, on a cd/usb/anything, open synaptic, if its not there install it from the ubuntu software center, then update and find the packages you want to intall, for exampple krita, then go to >File >generate package download script. that will generate a downloader script
<anti_> yes
<Aiena> GridCube ok after generating the download script
<GridCube> Aiena, run that script from a terminal ./nameofthescript
<GridCube> and it will download all the packages to the place where the script its at
<anti_> i deleted a partition and formatted hard drive then installed xubuntu
<Aiena> GridCube can i run it from the windows terminal ?
<Aiena> the internet connected machine is a windows os one
<anti_> all partitions
<GridCube> if you have wget on windows, sure
<GridCube> but you can do that on the live session
<GridCube> on the windows machine connected to the interwebs
<Aiena> hmm can you elaborate
<Aiena> you are very resourceful
<GridCube> i already told you
<Aiena> one sec I will try booting from my live usb
<Aiena> on my windows machine
<Aiena> hope all things work well because this is a laptop
<anti_> GridCube what should i do now ?
<GridCube> anti_, try to edit your grub start using "e" and add the nomodeset option
<GridCube> i wonder
<GridCube> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<GridCube> anti_, ^
<anti_> yes
<anti_> okay how do i do this ive pushed e at start and got a box up to set params
<GridCube> press a space and add nomodeset
<GridCube> i think thats that
<GridCube> if you can get to the livecd you should be able to get to the installed
<anti_> i can load the live usb
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> well, anti_ where it says stuff like "quiet splash" add a "nomodeset", no "
<anti_> every time i push space it moves one space is that correct
<anti_> after this is done do i pust f10 to boot
<GridCube> it should tell you there somewhere what to do
<GridCube> in the screen
<GridCube> ctrl-x i think it said, but im not sure
<anti_> do i copy it the the way you done it or without the quotes
<GridCube> no quotes
<GridCube> just add nomodeset after splash
<anti_> okay
<anti_> okay i hvae xbuntu 12.04 and 4 dots under it
<GridCube> thats the splash :3
<anti_> but no sign off it working
<GridCube> press alt-f1 and you should see leters and numbers
<anti_> nope frozen
<GridCube> well, this is an advance isnt it?
<GridCube> you could try next with acpi=off
<GridCube> maybe both?
<anti_> okay
<GridCube> dunno
<anti_> same place
<GridCube> i would let ti go trhough tho, wait a while to see if it boots with nomodeset
<anti_> okay
<GridCube> anti_, yes, acpi=off should go to the same place
<anti_> with nonodeset
<GridCube> one after the other with spaces separating them
<GridCube> the order is irrelevant
<anti_> okay
<anti_> so
<Aiena> GridCube I sucvcessfully booted xubuntu from my pe3ndrive as a live cd on my windows pc with an internet connection cool
<anti_> quiet splash nonodeset acpi=off
<GridCube> anti_, sure try that
<GridCube> Aiena, get the live session running, on a cd/usb/anything, open synaptic, if its not there install it from the ubuntu software center, then update and find the packages you want to intall, for exampple krita, then go to >File >generate package download script. that will generate a downloader script
<GridCube> Aiena, run that script from a terminal ./nameofthescript
<Aiena> synaptic is intalled fortunately
<Aiena> GridCube, I am running it from the machine using an internet connection
<Aiena> and I have a persistent usb stick
<GridCube> yes, i read you already :)
<Aiena> so I can install linux directly right
<anti_> okay i will leave it alittle bit see if it boots
<GridCube> sure, i guess, i've never done that tho
<Aiena> onto the persistent bit of stick
<GridCube> anti_, good luck
<GridCube> Aiena, sure, i would guess so, yes
<GridCube> i dont see why not
<Aiena> ok so i marked krita for installation on synaptics
<Aiena> then
<GridCube> now go to file, save download script
<Aiena> if I click apply will it install krita onto the live usb ?
<GridCube> it will ask you for a place to save the script, i suggest creating a folder named offline-krita
<GridCube> and saving the script there
<GridCube> Aiena, yes,
<GridCube> but you dont want that now
<Aiena> hmm if it installs to the persistant portion of the usb stick
<GridCube> you are in a live session yet
<Aiena> then the persistent portion will load onto the other machine too right
<Aiena> how do i know where is synaptics installing the files ?
<GridCube> the files are going to be there
<GridCube> you are creating a script, wherever you place the script is whereever the installer files will go
<Aiena> ok lets rewind a bit
<anti_> okay no boot after 5 mins
<GridCube> you are not "installing" if you are downloading the files
<Aiena> in synaptcs
<Aiena> *synapitcics I have chosen krita
<GridCube> you are just downloading the .deb files to install it later on an offline machine
<GridCube> anti_, :( too bad
<Aiena> ok
<Aiena> GridCube, File-> generate package download script
<anti_> ummm is there anythink else i can do to get it to work
<GridCube> sorry bro i dont know how else to help you, you might have to wait for someone smarter or ask on #grub
<Aiena> os that the next step
<anti_> okai but thx anyway
<Aiena> *is that the next...
<anti_> does grub have irc
<GridCube> Aiena, yes, save the script to a folder, the persistent folder ofcourse, so when you unplug the usb it stills there
<GridCube> anti_, yes, #grub
<GridCube> anti_, you paste them the boot-repair link too http://paste.ubuntu.com/5710893
<anti_> okayy
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> good luck
<GridCube> Aiena, once you have the script saved to the destiny folder open a terminal
<Aiena> GridCube, the odd thing is that it failed to load the 1 gb partition
<Aiena> though it is listed
<GridCube> :(
<Aiena> should I reboot
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> there should be the windows partition in the desktop
<Aiena> What is the issue
<GridCube> save the files there
<Aiena> yes the windows partition is there
<GridCube> Aiena, i dont know
<Aiena> and d: drive is there
<Aiena> maybe the non windows partition is safer
<GridCube> Aiena, keep in mind that you are downloading the equivalent to windows "setup.exe" files
<GridCube> so i doesnt matter where they are, you are going to use them to install later
<Aiena> OK thanks :)
<anti_> how can i get to there irc
<Aiena> GridCube, it geberated the script
<Aiena> and I have saved it in the d: drive
<GridCube> anti_, /join #grub
<GridCube> Aiena, good, it would be better if you move it to a folder to have control of what its there and should be there
<anti_> is tht what i have to type in the chat box
<GridCube> like i said make a folder named "krita"
<GridCube> anti_, yes
<Aiena> anti_, yes
<Aiena> or "/j #grub"
<Aiena> without the quotes
<Aiena> GridCube, I am in a folder called " xubuntu apps"  with just the script in it
<GridCube> :)
<Aiena> so i create a floder called krita inside it
<Aiena> and should i move the script insde there
<GridCube> perfect. now right click on an empty space in that folder and choose "open terminal here"
<GridCube> if you want the files to download tehre, yes
<GridCube> the files will download to what ever dir the script its at
<Aiena> GridCube, the script has to be moved into the krita folder right
<GridCube> if you want the files to download tehre, yes
<Aiena> ok chosen open terminal here
<GridCube> the files will download to what ever dir the script its at
<Aiena> ok thanks
<Aiena> I want it there
<Aiena> I have opened the terminal
<GridCube> Aiena, so now you type ./nameofthescript
<Aiena> ok any script extension
<GridCube> if you gave it one
<Aiena> ok I did not
<GridCube> you could have named it .sh,  but thats just a convention
<Aiena> its says ./krita permission denied
<GridCube> do sudo ./krita
<Aiena> krita is the name of the script
<GridCube> yes, i figured that :)
<Aiena> so ehrn i ran
<Aiena> is it not in admin
<GridCube> what?
<Aiena> why is it saying permission denied
<Aiena> bash: ./krita: Permission denied
<Aiena> error is appearing
<GridCube> with sudo?
<Aiena> no sudi
<GridCube> sudo ./krita
<Aiena> *sudo
<Aiena> ok will try
<GridCube> :) its working?
<Aiena> sudo: ./krita.sh: command not found
<Aiena> very weird
<Aiena> the script is called krita.sh
<Aiena> i renamed it
<Aiena> sudo
<GridCube> what...
<GridCube> :/
<SonikkuAmerica> Aiena: You are cd'd to the directory it's in right?
<Aiena> I opened the terminal in that directory
<Aiena> with the scroipt
<GridCube> he opened the terminal on that dir from thunar
<Aiena> does it matter if it is running live
<Aiena> instead of installed
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> it should not
<GridCube> Aiena, do a ls
<Aiena> ls
<GridCube> and see if the krita.sh its there
<Aiena> listed krita.sh
<well_laid_lawn> try using sh krita.sh
<GridCube> ok do chmod +x krita.sh
<Aiena> i typed " chmod +x krita.sh"  it executed the command successfully but quietly
<Aiena> opening another terminal line
<Aiena> i typed "chmod +x krita.sh"  it executed the command successfully but quietly
<Aiena> "chmod +x krita.sh"
<well_laid_lawn> how many times did you chmod it?
<Aiena> then
<Aiena> one time only
<Aiena> well_laid_lawn,
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> ;)
<Aiena> so now the shell reads like this
<Aiena> xubuntu@xubuntu:/media/Data/xubuntu apps/Krita$ chmod +x krita.sh
<Aiena> xubuntu@xubuntu:/media/Data/xubuntu apps/Krita$
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> now run ./krita.sh
<Aiena> what does chmod do ?
<Aiena> xubuntu@xubuntu:/media/Data/xubuntu apps/Krita$ ./krita.sh
<GridCube> change the mode of the file, in this case you give it x that its eXecutable
<Aiena> bash: ./krita.sh: Permission denied
<GridCube> frell
<GridCube> why its failing...
<GridCube> try this move the script to a livecd folder, to the desktop for example
<Aiena> ok
<GridCube> and run it from there
<Aiena> ok after chmodding the file on desktop it is running
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> great :D
<Aiena> and downloading a truckload of stuff
<GridCube> yes, krita should pull like 1/3 of kde
<Aiena> hence creating a messy desktop
<Aiena> but no issues
<GridCube> Aiena, thats irrelevant XD the directory its just ~/Desktop so you will be fine
<anti_> theres no awnser in #grub
<Aiena> GridCube, do you think stuff kept on the desktop will be persistent >?
<GridCube> :D when it ends copy the files to other media Aiena
<GridCube> no
<Aiena> ok
<GridCube> its a live session, this will go away on a reboot, save the files to a persistent dir, maybe the script didnt work, but a copy paste should
<Aiena> GridCube, once I have safely copied all the files into a location on my hardisk
<GridCube> anti_, sorry :(
<Aiena> can i trial krita from my live distro ?
<anti_> its okay
<GridCube> sure, why not
<GridCube> Aiena, after saving the files you can try using them to install krita itself
<GridCube> and not redownloading the files :P
<Aiena> I will but one step at a time
<Aiena> I am totally new to linux as a whole
<GridCube> :) you are doing well
<Aiena> so don;t want to go too forward and forget stuff
<Aiena> I am used to the commandf line in windows but linux has a different system
<Aiena> what do I do if my destop is overflooded with files
<Aiena> in this case its overrun the desktop space
<Aiena> should have put the krita.sh in a folder in the desktop
<Aiena> GridCube, found a solution
<Aiena> no wirries :P
<Aiena> *worries
<GridCube> :)
<Aiena> GridCube, is there anyway of knowing how much space a program in linux will take prior to downloading it ?
<GridCube> apt-cache showpkg progam
<Aiena> hmm how does that work and where to use it ?
<GridCube> Aiena, terminal, type it
<Aiena> one sec let it finish downloading krita
<Aiena> its pretty cool :)
<GridCube> but thats not it, it would just show you the package and its dependecies,
<GridCube> Aiena, that wont mix with the download tho
<Aiena> ok opened another terminal window
<GridCube> well i found a way
<GridCube> type sudo apt-get install krita
<Aiena> yup it showed the dependencies
<GridCube> and it will tell you, and ask you if you want to install, say no
<Aiena> now its downloading a big deb fiel which is the main krita installer I think
<Aiena> ok it failed because the other terminal was busy downloading krita
<GridCube> oh?
<Aiena> GridCube, Ok
<Aiena> downloaded fully
<Aiena> now will  uae your command in terminal
<Aiena> ubuntu@xubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get install krita
<Aiena> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Aiena> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Aiena> anyways
<Aiena> ok
<Aiena> GridCube, now that I have all the krita files
<Aiena> in a directory
<Aiena> on my main hard disk
<Aiena> what do I do
<GridCube> Aiena, oh, no, it failed because you had synaptic open, not because it was downloading files P:
<GridCube> Aiena, well now you can do this,
<Aiena> GridCube, should I close synaptics ?
<GridCube> no
<Aiena> ok
<Aiena> what is the next step ?
<Aiena> to test krita on the livecd
<GridCube> on synaptic go to >File >"load downloaded packages" or however it says in english
<Aiena> ok
<Aiena> now I selected the directory in which all the krita  debs are stored
<GridCube> good
<Aiena> then
<Aiena> select open
<Aiena> ok now its asking to apply the following changes
<Aiena> "synaptics" is asking
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> you should apply
<Aiena> ok applying
<Aiena> hmm weird
<Aiena> its is again dowloading the package files
<GridCube> it is?
<Aiena> yes
<GridCube> or its just installing?
<Aiena> weird
<GridCube> maybe its "fake downloading" form the source dir to the /tmp/ install dir?
<GridCube> i dunno
<Aiena> maybe
<Aiena> but it does not look like it
<GridCube> mmm
<Aiena> because download speeds are network rate
<Aiena> when it is only 81 mb
<GridCube> i dont know, at least you have the files and in the worst case you can install them manually
<Aiena> yes
<Aiena> well see
<GridCube> :) good lucks
<GridCube> i have to go now
<Aiena> ok thank you
<Aiena> GridCube,
<GridCube> :)
<ron-slc> Does anybody know why icons are missing in Menu, and Thunar when using VNC in XFCE/Xubuntu ?
<GridCube> maybe you dont have permissions to read the icons directory?
<Aiena> GridCube, its is actually downloading :P
<Aiena> lol
<koegs> ron-slc: i suggest using x11vnc, no problems at all using x11vnc as the server
<Aiena> anyways
<ron-slc> Well when logging in to terminal icons are all there and fine.  But when connecting to system with VNC 90% look blank.
<ron-slc> Koegs: Hmm i'll give that a shot
<anti__> hi guys i still have that problem and seems that its not a grub problem so im asking if anyone has any new idea on how to fix this
<ron-slc> koegs: well!  Much improved!   Is vnc4server now out of maintenance and broken or something?
<GNUtoo-m4a785t-m> anti__, hi, you forgott to pastebin what I asked you to pastebin
<anti__> sorry
<koegs> ron-slc: i dont know, never used it
<GNUtoo-m4a785t-m> like *Stopping system v initialisation compatibility
<GNUtoo-m4a785t-m> and such
<anti__> what was imeant to pastebin
<anti__> sorry
<GNUtoo-m4a785t-m> all the black screen content
<anti__> brb
<GNUtoo-m4a785t-m> specially the end of it
<anti__> brb just doing tea then i will give all details
<anti__> okay guys i press esc while booting xubuntu and got a black screen with text movin down the screen nowit stopped after saned disabled ; edit ect/default/saned
<anti__> but before that line i got stopping sysem v initialisation compatibility
<anti__> is there anyone willing to help with this problem
<GNUtoo-m4a785t-m> I don't know well xubuntu but you could give more lines maybe
<GNUtoo-m4a785t-m> or maybe someone could suggest how to enable verbose mode in upstart?
<anti__> ill take a picture and uploadit for youguys
<xubuntu142> hey guys im reinstalling xunbutu right now is it normal for the "restoreing oldpackeages" bit to take ages?
<SonikkuAmerica> Does Ubuntu Studio follow the LTS plan for Xubuntu, or does it have its own LTS plan?
<SonikkuAmerica> Also, is there a plan to reinstate the messaging menu in Xubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntu142: Depends.
<SonikkuAmerica> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello?
<David-A> SonikkuAmerica: a f a i k, Ubuntu Studio is a Ubuntu derivative, not specifically an Xubuntu derivative.
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<SonikkuAmerica> Since 11.04 it uses XFCE and GTK+ apps much like Xubuntu does, however
<David-A> SonikkuAmerica: http://ubuntustudio.org/tour/ says there is a LTS every 2nd year, so I guess it's the same as for Ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Probably a good guess then.
<SonikkuAmerica> So does that mean 15.04 is the next Xubuntu LTS?
<antisober552> hi guys i can n0w log in but about5 mins after being logged in my pc freezes is there any fix for this
<Peyam> Am I the only one who says "khubuntu"
<antisober552> hi guys
<Peyam> Hi
<SonikkuAmerica> Peyam: Probably... I say "eck-soo-boon-too"
<SonikkuAmerica> because "khubuntu" sounds like Kubuntu
<Peyam> no
<TheSheep> zoobuntu
<Peyam> yes
<Peyam> I used to say khubuntu
<Peyam> kh like in julio 'mexixan jjjj"
<David-A> I belive x in the beginning of a word is pronounced different in different cultures and language traditions.
<Peyam> David-A: yes
<Peyam> I pronounce x lije in 'skellefteå' or like in 'skärholmen'
<Peyam> like*
<David-A> I would say there is no wrong way (until I saw Peyam's "Me[sch]ico" analogy) :)
<Peyam> (y)
<Anarchic> hey ppl...i'm trying to setup a microserver running xubuntu. it appears that the OS fails to boot when there is no monitor connected
<Anarchic> i think i've found a solution
<Shirakawasuna> I say xubuntu as 'x-ubuntu'
<Shirakawasuna> is it supposed to be zoobuntu?
<Peyam> yes it is zobonto
<Shirakawasuna> oh noes
<Shirakawasuna> gotta fix what I say then
<xubuntu779> Per vedere questa pagina assicurati di avere Adobe Flash Player alla versione 11.3 o superiore installato. come risolvo???
<Shirakawasuna> xubuntu779: adobe flash > 11.2 is not supported for all linux browsers. You have to use google chrome (sadly).
<xubuntu779> thank you, but the first attempt went off all (Massimo)
<aiena> For flash in xubuntu which version do we install ?
<aiena> the ubuntu 10.4 version ?
<Peyam> flash?
<Peyam> flash player?
<aiena> peyam yup flash player
<David-A> aiena: the package "flashplugin-installer" in software center and synaptic should install the latest available flash player.
<aiena> thanks
<aiena> Bye
<aiena> cya
<anti_> hi guys i have a problem
<anti_> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<anti_> can someone help me fix this
<bekks> anti_: Did you run your command using sudo?
<anti_> yes i get the same
<anti_> its when i try to install an tool
<bekks> Sowhioch command do you run exactly?
<bekks> *So which
<anti_> sudo apt-get -f -y install && apt-get -y install m4 automake autoconf make gcc libtool
<bekks> there is sudo missing before the second apt-get
<anti_> oh damn thanks
<anti_> well that fied my problem lol
<anti_> ive managed to get xubuntu to work on my pc
<anti_> could you help me with this problem
<anti_> ./start.sh: line 9: php: command not found
<bekks> You have to install the php cli :)
<anti_> no
<bekks> Yes
<bekks> Without installing the php cli you cant run the php cli.
<anti_> i need to install php cli
<anti_> so whats the package name
<anti_> cause i can do it this way cant i sudo apt-get install phpcli
<bekks> php5-cli is the package name.
<JainAmber> Hello
<JainAmber> I'm using Xubuntu 12.04.2. I have removed the panel/dock located at the bottom of the screen. Now I'll like to move the panel (at the top of the screen) to the bottom... How can I do so?
<JainAmber> I want the top panel to appear at the bottom of the screen.
<Cheri703> right click on the panel, go to "panel" or "panel preferences" from there you can change options
<Cheri703> you may need to unlock it to turn on grab handles so you can drag it to the bottom
<Guest2396> hi there
<Guest2396> setting - two finger scrolling (for my touch pad) waqs enabled by me
<Guest2396> but how can i disable - scrolling with one finger&?
<JainAmber> Thanks a lot, Cheri703!
<Cheri703> sure!
#xubuntu 2013-04-16
<Guest2396> cheri, cheri lady
<Guest2396> going through a motion
<Guest2396> where is config file for touchpad?
<_xubuntu_> come on guys
<_xubuntu_> we need one tweak for touch pad
<_xubuntu_> where is this config
<_xubuntu_> where is in xfce saved colors for main menu and menu in apps?
<nukke> if i download beta2 of 13.04, will it automatically update to the final version of 13.04 once it's released or would i need to reinstall?
<bazhang> !final | nukke
<ubottu> nukke: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Raring and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<nukke> wonderful. thanks bazhang
<OmarA> Hi can someone help me install Java 1.7.0_170 for Xubuntu 12.04?
<Unit193> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Unit193> OpenJDK is much easier, and normally works just fine (there are a few cases where it doesn't.)
<itai> hi, i installed abiword and now xubuntu opens all docs with abiword, i want libreoffice to be the default but  when i click on the open with menu in thunar(?) i cant locate libreoffice, where is it ?
<SonikkuAmerica> Select "Open With Other Application" and select "LibreOffice Writer"
<itai> SonikkuAmerica, thanks, but i dont have that option,there is only abiword and 'browse'
<SonikkuAmerica> itai: When you right-click...
<itai> i cant locate its directory
<SonikkuAmerica> It's in /usr/bin/... somewhere
<itai> SonikkuAmerica, usr/bin ok, thanks
<itai> /usr/bin it is! thanks you
<xubuntu537> O.K. guys, I just signed up for Ubuntu One to use 5 GB of free space for pics or whatever.
<xubuntu537> So, how do I put pics in this space? I don't get it. Sorry
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntu537: You can either upload them to your Ubuntu One folder, or sync an existing folder with Ubuntu One.
<xubuntu537> so how do I get an Ubuntu One folder?
<SonikkuAmerica> You can either open up your Ubuntu One client or go to one.ubuntu.com and sign in.
<xubuntu537> oh, o.k. I'll try that  thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> You're welcome.
<_xubuntu_> hi
<xubuntu461> o.k. I still don't get Ubuntu One. Is it a place where I can store pics and docs online? It says I can have 5 GB free storage there, but I don't get how it works.
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntu461: It's cloud storage.
<SonikkuAmerica> !cloud
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<SonikkuAmerica> Well, not that cloud...
<xubuntu461> so, I get that cloud storage just means it's online storage, right?
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntu461: Through a special server, yes.
<xubuntu461> I'm so sorry. Please explain. I'm kinda new at all this.
<xubuntu461> So, in windows, I store pics at Shutterfly and Flicr and store docs at Google docs. Is this anything like that/
<SonikkuAmerica> Yes, Ubuntu One is much like Google Drive more than any of the other services you mentioned.
<SonikkuAmerica> A better comparison would be Dropbox.
<xubuntu461> So, I am signed in and all, but don't know how to work Ubuntu One. It doesn't seem to explain it very good.
<SonikkuAmerica> Are you using the Web site or the client?
<nukke> cloud storage is basically an online backup for you files
<xubuntu461> the website
<xubuntu461> what do you mean, "the client"?
<SonikkuAmerica> You can get a client for Windows, Mac, Ubuntu, iOS and Android.
<nukke> the client is the application you downloaded and installed on your personal pc
<xubuntu461> what does "client" mean? I am using xubuntu.
<nukke> so if you open up Ubuntu Software Center and download the Ubuntu One client, you can do it directly form your PC without having to use the website
<nukke> "client" means application used by the user, more or less
<xubuntu461> Does that mean I am storing things online still from the "client"?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yes.
<nukke> it's a "native application" meaning that it's on your pc instead of something like a server-side application where you use an application that's on a server (or another computer over the internet)
<nukke> yes. "cloud" means you're backing up your files online, on ubuntu's servers
<nukke> instead of your personal, physical hard drive
<SonikkuAmerica> However, you manipulate data that exists in the server, hence the distinction of "client" from "application."
<nukke> the advantage it offers is that you can access these backed-up files from any computer that can access either the website or that can install the "cleint"
<xubuntu461> O.K. you guys are over my head. I came from using windows and am so new with LInux, Xubuntu, so....  What if i load up some pics from my camera to my computer. I want to put those in the "cloud", Ubuntu One. How do I do that, through the "client" that I download from Ubuntu Software?
<nukke> did you ever use a program called Dropbox?
<xubuntu461> no,,, sorry
<nukke> ah, ok, just checking
<Cheri703> the U1 client tells the cloud to look at and interact with a specific folder on your computer
<Cheri703> when you put things in that folder, they sync automatically to the cloud
<Cheri703> if you change things, the changes sync
<Cheri703> if you delete something, it deletes from the cloud
<Cheri703> if you install the client on another computer, you can choose to have both computers synced to the server, so if you change something on computer 1, it will change on the cloud server and computer 2
<Cheri703> does that help?
<nukke> you can also update your files that are in the "cloud" using the website
<nukke> update or access
<Cheri703> true, but the most painless way is to just interact with that folder on your computer, the client just runs in the background
<_xubuntu_> where can  find additional items for panel?
<_xubuntu_> like weather
<xubuntu461> o.k., sooooo I go to Ubuntu Software and download Ubuntu One client, and then I sink a folder, such as "Pictures" with it, and then I can put pics online to Ubuntu One, right?
<nukke> yes xubuntu461
<Cheri703> ok I have to go, I just wanted to pop in and help explain that. they should be able to take you from there. :) good luck
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntu461: Unless you want to float one. :) Yeah, that's the idea.
<xubuntu461> Thanks!!!!!
<nukke> _xubuntu_, http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-panel/add-new-items
<SonikkuAmerica> nukke: I don't think that's an exact match.
<SonikkuAmerica> _xubuntu_: Try http://goodies.xfce.org/
<nukke> you are right, thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> _xubuntu_: nukke's suggestion is good for adding new items, however.
<_xubuntu_> nukke, SonikkuAmerica thans for your replies
<xubuntu461> O.K. can Xubuntu handle downloading Ubuntu One Client?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, I just did it.
<nukke> yes, xubuntu461
<SonikkuAmerica> (12.10 32-bit if you're wondering.)
<_xubuntu_> SonikkuAmerica but i mean others, which are not in this list
<nukke> Xubuntu can handle any application/program that works on Ubuntu
<xubuntu461> oh thanks!
<nukke> actually, any program that you find in the Ubuntu Software Center
<xubuntu461> ohh!
<SonikkuAmerica> nukke: Is there still that one plugin that lets you put GNOME indicators on the XFCE panel or did that die?
<nukke> i don't think they're supporting it anymore
<SonikkuAmerica> k
<xubuntu461> o.k. I'm going to try downloading Ubuntu One Client from software,,, thanks you all!
<nukke> good luck. if you have any more questions make sure to ask here
<SonikkuAmerica> I wonder how lightweight XFCE will be when they finally have to port themselves to GTK+ 3.
<xubuntu461> Oh,,, one more,, I have Xubuntu 12.04 not 12.10 yet. Will that still work with the software download?
<SonikkuAmerica> _xubuntu_: You might try Googling... there are PPAs...
<_xubuntu_> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntu461: Yes. (12.10 has newer versions of the programs. NOTE: The messaging menu is GONE in 12.10)
<nukke> xubuntu461, it depends on the program
<SonikkuAmerica> ^
<nukke> programs on Linux have these things called "dependencies". similar to how sometimes you had to install certain Microsoft Visual C++ updates when installing programs in Windows, Linux programs sometimes require certain "dependencies"
<xubuntu461> What do you mean, "it depends on the program"? how about ubuntu one?
<nukke> Ubuntu One will work perfectly with 12.04
<xubuntu461> O.K.! Thanks     cheerio now
<nukke> some other programs rely on "dependencies" (or libraries, however you may call them) that have been updated recently
<nukke> 12.04 has certain "outdated" (or "stable") versions that *might* cause problems with certain progrmas
<xubuntu461> Oh, so I'm still here. O.k.   uhhh What does that mean, nukke?
<nukke> so let's say that I programmed Notepad using a library that allows me to use a touch screen to manipulate certain things in the program. if you tried to install my version of Notepad in your computer, and you didn't have these libraries that allowed such manipulation, it would cause problems
<xubuntu461> Should I not try working with Ubuntu One for Xubuntu 12.04?
<nukke> no, Ubuntu One _does_ work in 12.04
<nukke> do not worry about it
<xubuntu461> o.k. nukke  thank you
<nukke> in fact, if a certain program will cause problems on your version, it will say so by giving a warning or outright graying out the install button on the Software Center
<SonikkuAmerica> He's gone.
<nukke> aww
<SonikkuAmerica> He's gone too... :(
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh well...
<xubuntu616> O.K. I want to use Ubuntu One to store pics for free online. Do I go into Ubuntu Software and download the Ubuntu One thingy? Is that what I do to use the "client" or hook up my pic folder online to store photos?
<xubuntu616> I mean, do i download "ubuntu one" to make my computer hook up to my online account at Ubuntu One?
<SonikkuAmerica> You don't have to, but if you have the client and run it, it can synchronize without the need to open up the Web site.
<SonikkuAmerica> And yes, it is in the Software Center (or Centre, if you're not American)
<xubuntu616> I just want to put pics online to my account at ubuntu one that says i have 5 gb of space free to use.
<xubuntu616> So, if I download ubuntu one from ubuntu software, it will let me put my pics from my picture folder into it, ubuntu one?
<SonikkuAmerica> Without the client: Go to one.ubuntu.com, click the "Files" tab, and click "Upload file." You'll be greeted with a dialog that lets you specify what you want to upload.
<SonikkuAmerica> And yes.
<xubuntu616> Ohhhhh that makes sence now. o.K. I like that better. thank you
<SonikkuAmerica> You're welcome. Enjoy Xubuntu!
<xubuntu616> I  will and do enjoy Xubuntu! I'm new to it. I fixed an old not working computer with Xubuntu and am so excited with it!!
<SonikkuAmerica> I could run Unity but (a) XFCE is more attractive to me and (b) Unity is headed for Qt and I like GTK+ better
<SonikkuAmerica> (if that makes any sense)
<xubuntu233> o.k. guys, I have weather on my upper panel and on Wed. where I am, I have green dots showing. What does that mean, high pollen count or something?
<SonikkuAmerica> I believe that means the weather is loading.
<xubuntu233> oh   I haven't seen that before.. The other days show a certain percent rain or sun but the green dots I don't know what they are.
<xubuntu233> and sonikkuamerica, i was successful using ubuntu one uploading one of my pictures through 'files'.  thanks for that info.
<SonikkuAmerica> (You're welcome.) Does anything else appear?
<xubuntu233> no, Wednesday appears like the others with sun or rain, I forget and temp, but the green spackles of dots  hummm
<SonikkuAmerica> Couldn't tell ya.
<SonikkuAmerica> Maybe it's an invasion of little green men. *shrugs*
<xubuntu233> That's funny... green   hummm   ya   we'll have to google it I guess
<_xubuntu_> hey
<_xubuntu_> is it possible to prevent icons arrangement
<_xubuntu_> on the desktop
<_xubuntu_> my icons arranged to grid
<_xubuntu_> like in windows
<_xubuntu_> how can i prevent
<SonikkuAmerica> As far as I can tell, you can move the icons, but not freeform.
<SonikkuAmerica> They're stuck in that grid.
<_xubuntu_> yes
<_xubuntu_> yes
<_xubuntu_> is it possible to make grid smaller
<SonikkuAmerica> If you can set your screen res smaller, yes... but the icons also get smaller.
<SonikkuAmerica> Or larger anyway
<_xubuntu_> i can't
<_xubuntu_> only standart res here
<SonikkuAmerica> Not that I know if then.
<SonikkuAmerica> s/if/of
<dreki> Can anyone tell me what tomcat6 is? using htop i can see some kind of java related processes under that name.
<dreki> ok so its some kind of web server application? but i dont know why its on my computer
<abi2> I just installed the 32 bit version of xubuntu yesterday I want to remove it completely so that I can install ta completely clean 64 bit version so what is the best way to remove it comletely including from the boot loader ?
<abi2> *install a
<abi2> *completely
<abi2> I just installed the 32 bit version of xubuntu yesterday I want to remove it completely so that I can install a completely clean 64 bit version so what is the best way to remove it completely including from the boot loader ?
<SamanthaD> Question: If I install the 13.04 beta now, it will roll over into the stable next week no fuss, right?
<baizon> SamanthaD: yes
<SamanthaD> baizon: much obliged!
<lostxtsol> hello... i made a horrible mistake and i just need a bit of info explained to me so i can fix it. I have researched this, but ended up with more questions than answers
<baizon> lostxtsol: and the mistake was?
<lostxtsol> well, im pretty sure when i added automatic login i also added the line to turn guest off and i fat fingered it wrong and now lightdm fails on load during boot which means i cant get in at all
<lostxtsol> i assume to fix it i need to live cd in and edit lightdm.conf... and i assume i need to do somethig with chmod to do that
<lostxtsol> but thats last little bit is eluding me
<SamanthaD> lostxtsol: You could always log in at the virtual terminal and then type 'startx' and go about fixing the problem
<lostxtsol> if I cant the system out of the boot process... would that be via outside access?
<baizon> lostxtsol: you dont need a livecd, use this: http://www.cebuntu.com/how-to/how-to-boot-your-ubuntu-desktop-in-terminal-mode/
<lostxtsol> ok!
<lostxtsol> doh, duh... gui is not the native boot method duh
<SamanthaD> lostxtsol: have you tried ctl-alt-f1 and what have you?
<lostxtsol> no... noobing it up here...
<SamanthaD> lostxtsol: no worries!
<lostxtsol> lets see if this works i just went in in nano and edited it
<lostxtsol> the equals sign was missing
<SamanthaD> lostxtsol: Good luck!
<lostxtsol> hahaha! genius! you guys rock and i appreciate your time. I have some more questions, but i gotta go write this paper... mind if i come back tomorrow?
<baizon> lostxtsol: i assume problem solved :)
<baizon> lostxtsol: not at all
<lostxtsol> yes booted right in!
<lostxtsol> thank you and sorry to ask and run
<SamanthaD> *waves bye*
<packetfrog> :>
<antisober552> hi guys ive managed to get xubuntu to work but now after 35 mins of the pc being on the os freezes can someone help me fix this
<baizon> antisober552: check dmesg or the messages log for errors
<baizon> the other thing you could do is, check your memory
<slackthumbz> Hi, does anyone know if it's possible to have a local version of the xubuntu-desktop metapackage that I can modify slightly to remove the dependencies on the software center and oneconf? I never use either and I've noticed that oneconf is a really poor piece of bloat I'd rather not have installed.
<antisober552> okay i will do
<baizon> slackthumbz: well if you remove oneconf the xubuntu-desktop package will be also removed, but not your "desktop"
<baizon> so nothing will broke if its that what you mean
<slackthumbz> baizon: I'm aware of that, I'd just prefer to keep the metapackage for things like distribution updates
<baizon> slackthumbz: a ok, i understand
<slackthumbz> for the moment I've chmod a-x'd all of oneconfs binaries and killed the service process
<baizon> slackthumbz: yes, i did the same
<slackthumbz> but that's only really a temporary solution until the next time the package gets updated
<baizon> slackthumbz: you can write a simple script which does it for you
<slackthumbz> baizon: I suppose an init script would work, I can stick it in rc2.d
<baizon> or this :)
<slackthumbz> I'll look into it. Thanks :)
<baizon> slackthumbz: np
<antisober552> Where will i find these logs
<TheSheep> antisober552: open a terminal and type 'dmesg' in it
<antisober552> Okay
<TheSheep> antisober552: they are also all in the files in /var/log
<antisober552> Okay could you take a look at this please and tell me if theres any thing which will be causing the system to freeze
<antisober552> http://Paste.ubuntu.com/5712633
<baizon> i dont think this will give reliable information, check your log while the freeze happens
<baizon> @antisober552
<antisober552> Idk how i can do that as when it freezes i cant do anythink
<baizon> antisober552: check your log after the freeze
<antisober552> I have a faillog in /var/log
<antisober552> Okay
<antisober552> What log will i be looking for after 6he freeze has happend
<xubuntu842> hi
<xubuntu842> someone here i need help
<knome> !someone | xubuntu842
<ubottu> xubuntu842: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<antisober552> I need help my pc keeps freezing when in the os and idk how to fix this any idea
<packetfrog> What version of xubuntu. what hardware. what setupid
<packetfrog> setup*
<bazhang> thats way too vague antisober552
<packetfrog> bazhang my fren!
<bazhang> !details | antisober552
<ubottu> antisober552: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<antisober552> Okay my pc freezes when in the os im running xubuntu 12.04  its happens random
<bazhang> antisober552, thats just repeating. please give us some error messages, many more details system specs, etc
<packetfrog> It just randomly started? it started after you compiled and installed rootkit.c ?
<packetfrog> are you using a p4 or an i7 :>
<antisober552> Okay my system specs are 768mb ram a p4 and a ati graphic card i cant remember which one tho
<packetfrog> :>
<antisober552> I dont get any warning before it happens
<packetfrog> Right after you bootup. after you used it for a while?
<bazhang> the ram and the cpu would be leading indicators; what exact card and what drivers
<baizon> i think RAM is broken
<baizon> please make a memtest
<bazhang> lspci   -------> paste.ubuntu.com antisober552
<antisober552> Umm it freeze at ramdom i could be using it for 2 hour and nothing then it would happen then it could happen about 20 min after boot up
<antisober552> Okay
<antisober552> How would i do that
<bazhang> open a browser
<baizon> im pretty sure its your ram
<bazhang> go to paste.ubuntu.com
<antisober552> Okay
<antisober552> Im at paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> type lspci in the terminal, and copy/paste that to the paste site. save and give us the url
<antisober552> Okay
<antisober552> Paste.ubuntu.com/5712907/
<antisober552> My card is a readon 9200 graphic card
<bazhang> ATI RV280 [Radeon 9200]
<bazhang> how old is this machine
<antisober552> It was made back in 2004
<packetfrog> very old
<packetfrog> :>
<antisober552> Yes
<packetfrog> I have two of them sitting in here :/
<bazhang> I would try what baizon suggested, the memtest
<antisober552> But has this machine has done me well
<antisober552> Okay how would i do that
<packetfrog> press shift key during boot
<packetfrog> after BIOS screen
<antisober552> Okay
<packetfrog> should load grub menu
<packetfrog> select memtest
<packetfrog> let it runnnnnnnnn
<baizon> packetfrog / antisober552: or this http://askubuntu.com/questions/187573/memtest-with-ubuntu-12-04-live-cd
<packetfrog> or that
<packetfrog> should be in the grub menu though
<antisober552> Memory test 86+ ot memtest86+vserial console
<antisober552> Which one
<baizon> antisober552: the link i just posted
<baizon> antisober552: or this... http://www.memtest.org/
<antisober552> Im doing test now
<baizon> it needs to go for at least 1 hour
<baizon> if you get some red bars its the memory
<antisober552> I was gunna it looks like its gunna take some time
<antisober552> Passed 13% so far
<baizon> antisober552: this test can go on for a few hours ;)
<baizon> ... or not. How much memory do you have?
<antisober552> 768m
<baizon> then it shouldnt take so long :)
<antisober552> Its on 27% now
<antisober552> 10 % to go
 * packetfrog claps
<antisober552> Okay pass complete , no errors, press esc to exit
<antisober552> Its doing the test again
<baizon> antisober552: 30 min to go :>
<antisober552> ?
<packetfrog> it takes a long time
<packetfrog> it keeps going
<packetfrog> and going
<packetfrog> memtest = energizer bunny clone
<antisober552> But its running the test over and over
<packetfrog> so it keeps going and going?
<slackthumbz> Is anyone running the 13.04 beta?
<bazhang> slackthumbz, #ubuntu+1 for that
<slackthumbz> k
<packetfrog> slackthumbz, I tried
<packetfrog> 32bit and 64bit wont install
<packetfrog> for me
<packetfrog> yesterday anyhow
<slackthumbz> I was just wondering how the xubuntu 13.04 beta was going, I refuse to use vanilla ubuntu because unity makes me rage.
<baizon> slackthumbz: im running xubuntu 13.04
<slackthumbz> How's the stability?
<vneethv> @slackthumbz ; thats where u go for xubuntu.
<baizon> slackthumbz: perfect
<slackthumbz> nice, might set up a test vm and possibly look at running a dist-upgrade :)
<baizon> no bugs since Beta2
<antisober552> Test 2 pass no errors
<antisober552> So whats next to do
<baizon> antisober552: check your HDD, more here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/104070/what-is-the-best-way-to-check-and-repair-hard-drive-for-bad-sectors
<antisober552> Okay ill do that
<antisober552> I run them cmd in terminal ?
<baizon> antisober552: yes
<antisober552> Okay
<antisober552> Um i have a warning
<antisober552> If you continue you will cause servere filesystem damage
<antisober552> Do you really want to continue ?
<baizon> antisober552: are you running it from a livecd?
<baizon> or your system?
<antisober552> No system
<baizon> run it from a livecd please
<antisober552> Okay
<baizon> antisober552: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.tw/2008/01/howto-check-disk-drive-for-errors-and.html
<kerl> hello
<packetfrog> Hiya
<packetfrog> Welcome to #Xubuntu, I will be your guide today.
<packetfrog> Where would you like to go first on your tour?
<kerl> is it possible to install xubuntu with less than 1gg on hd ?
<antisober552> Okay ive tried to run them cmds but  got command not found
<slackthumbz> kerl: not a default install no.
<packetfrog> kerl: Base install is 1.5GB I believe.
<packetfrog> kerl: Try TinyCore linux.
<packetfrog> Or PuppyLinux
 * packetfrog is using TinyCore right now and enjoying it.
<packetfrog> puppy is kind of cluttered for my tastes.
<packetfrog> kerl, I think Ubuntu server Minimal might be under 1gig also if you had to have *buntu
<lderan> kerl, have heard of debian installs being about 400mb if you are quite strict
<packetfrog> I think Ubuntu minimal install then installing very base xfce/browser/blah might work   not sure though
<slackthumbz> You might be able to save a bit more space by using lxde rather than xfce
<kerl> actually I just wanted to try Linux to run a specific program which doesn't work well on my windows installation..
<packetfrog> Use a virtualmachine!
<packetfrog> download virtualbox on your windows installation and run linux via that
<packetfrog> kerl, what program?
<kerl> it's smath which runs with mono, i tried puppy and liked very much but after installing mono i didnt manage to make smath work
<packetfrog> openoffice smath?
<kerl> thanks all for your help, is there some windows installer for those distros to make the process from windows?
<kerl> no, it is not an openoffice plugin, this is smath's link:
<packetfrog> Place same release of wubi.exe with the xubuntu ISO into the same directory. Remove any Ubuntu CD/USB from the computer.
<packetfrog> wubi = windows ubuntu installer
<kerl> http://en.smath.info/forum/default.aspx?g=posts&t=1447
<cfhowlett> kerl, and note that wubi is being discontinued ... for good reason.
<packetfrog> rebooting your windows pc with a xubuntu usb/cd and installing is super easy    you can go with the default options and it runs you right through it.
<antisober552> Okay it might take some time
<kerl> thought of it but dont know how to boot from a usb ^^
<packetfrog> When your computer starts to turn on it should say hit f2 for bios setup or f12 to change bootorder  (or some other f#)
<aicasn-V> does (x)ubuntu have a tool that will show leaf packages? ie. packages upon which nothing depends
<packetfrog> just hit f12 or whatever it says for changing boot order  then select the USB
<baizon> aicasn-V: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/10/06/clean-up-your-ubuntu-with-deborphan/
<aicasn-V> baizon: reading. thanks :)
<kerl> ok thanks but first i have to decide which distro to install, it'b be better to install something with mono by default in order to run smath
<packetfrog> kerl Ubuntu comes with mono I believe
<packetfrog> *buntu
<cfhowlett> packetfrog, 12.04 mono is an unknown package
<kerl> anyway i'll consider your suggestions: xubuntu 1.5gb, Tynycore linux, ubuntu+deborphan
<packetfrog> cfhowlett, mono-complete
<kerl> i think i tried to install ubuntu via wubi but asked for 7gb of hd and i have 4gb left currently
<packetfrog> desktop computer?
<cfhowlett> kerl, 7 gigs is overkill.  I've got ubuntu studio + extras and my / root is still less than 7 gigs.
<kerl> no, it is a laptop with vista and 1gb ram. I had in mind to install some lightweight installation into harddrive
<cfhowlett> kerl, lubuntu or xubuntu are your best options
<aicasn-V> baizon: nope that's not what i needed. it's useful, sure, but it doesn't show all packages upon which nothing depends.  eg. nothing depends upon firefox, thunderbird, monodevelop, etc.
<cfhowlett> both are optimized for older/lower spec machines
<kerl> i will check out those too, lubuntu and xubuntu, but i'm afraid they man not include mono unless ubuntu
<kerl> unlike
<aicasn-V> kerl: the difference between ubuntu and *ubuntu is the default desktop environment
<aicasn-V> if ubuntu x.y comes with package abc, then xubuntu x.y will, too unless it was part of the DE
<aicasn-V> ^ general rule
<packetfrog> kerl TinyCore full version is a 64mb iso   and http://download.mono-project.com/sources/mono-basic/  has mono packages for it.
<packetfrog> you could install virtualbox on windows and run it as a virtualmachine just fine
<packetfrog> and be in at less then 200mb
<kerl> ah ok didnt know i thought they were ubuntu versions with less stuff apart from the desktop managers
<cfhowlett> different stuff apart from the desktop managers ...
<kerl> ah yes you mentioned virtualbox before, do you mean running Tinycore from virtualbox?
<packetfrog> yes
<packetfrog> or any other distro you want
<kerl> but the mono setups you provided are not uptodate as smath requires, maybe some of these ones work with TinyCore
<packetfrog> 2.10.8.1 is available on ubuntu
<packetfrog> 2.10.* is the newest line of mono
<packetfrog> ...........................
<kerl> thank you very much! i'll try the virtualbox way with Tinycore first and if it doesnt work, some ubuntu or derivative installed from usb with this application:
<kerl> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<packetfrog> I like unetbootin my self
<kerl> then i'll try that one ^^
<slackthumbz> hmm, I am no longer keen on xubuntu 13.04
<slackthumbz> I've just looked at what's being added in the 12.10 - 13.04 upgrade and there's tons of gnome bloat.
<slackthumbz> Why?!
<antisober552> Guys the test came back with no bad blocks
<slackthumbz> Why on earth would it need gnome-control-center or any of the unity crap?
<GridCube> slackthumbz, because we are still based on ubuntu, and ubuntu has lots of dependencies toward gnome, even more if we have to ship gtk3, sadly we do have to ship gtk3
<slackthumbz> I went to xubuntu to get away from zeitgeist, unnecessary gnome dependencies and unity. Now I'm very conflicted as to whether I should just not upgrade or find another distro.
<GridCube> slackthumbz, :( i know, its sad
<antisober552> Hi grid cube
<slackthumbz> maybe it's time I gave Arch atry
<slackthumbz> ... :(
<GridCube> slackthumbz, it all comes down to gtk3 really, you wont be able to scape from it
<GridCube> hi antisober552
<GridCube> what seems to be your problem antisober552 ?
<antisober552> Umm im able to boot xubuntu but after so long being logged into xubuntu my pc freezes
<slackthumbz> GridCube: is it at least [possible to disable zeitgeist and any unity related crap?
<antisober552> Ive done a memtest and bad block test and come back clear
<GridCube> slackthumbz, you shouldnt really need it for much slackthumbz, xfce itself hasnt moved to gtk3 yet
<GridCube> antisober552, i see, its your drive a sata one? its very, but oh so very, usual that the sata cables get corrupted over time and cause reading problems, do you have a spare one to change it? i would first try thatt
<GridCube> then i would try removing the ram cards, one by one and see if one of them was causing the problem, finally i would check that the motherboard doesnt have exploded capacitors
<slackthumbz> I'll have a look at xubuntu 13.04 in a vm and see what I think. I suspect I may end up going to another distro though.
<antisober552> No its ata hdd
<GridCube> if the motherboard has a blown capacitor y would take it to a service to chance it
<GridCube> antisober552, it has one of this cables? http://images.e-nuc.com/sata-cable-L.jpg
<GridCube> or similar
<GridCube> if yes, those little things are a real pain in my experience
<GridCube> slackthumbz, thats bad to hear, luckly there is still dozens of distros to choose from :) thats the beauty of FOSS
<slackthumbz> indeed, I'll just have to shop around ;)
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> slackthumbz, remember that we will still be on xfce4 for ever that xubuntu exists so we wont move to unity-like unless xfce does
<slackthumbz> Indeed, I'm very fond of xfce as a desktop environment
<antisober552> No it this cable http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ata+cable+master+slave&client=tablet-unknown&hl=en-GB&source=android-browser-suggest&v=141400000&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=g15tUbpO6qbgBOuigNAP&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1024&bih=768&sei=iV5tUbWUI6Kr0AWjv4DgDg
<GridCube> yep, thats a google link alright
<GridCube> i see
<GridCube> well then
<GridCube> i would check the ram slots and the capacitor next antisober552
<antisober552> Everythink look fine
<antisober552> You want some pictures
<antisober552> Do you think it could be the on board battery ims not been replaced since the day i got the pc from 2004
<GridCube> antisober552, if the battery runned out it would loose the date-hour settings at boot and ask you to reset it
<GridCube> antisober552, an inflated capacitor can be tricky to detect, see this example https://static.flickr.com/42/120329818_0e20370795_m.jpg
<antisober552> I checked all capacitors none of them are leaking blowing  out and the tops are as flat a a pancake
<antisober552> Ive change the master sleave for the hard drive for a new one as i had a few lying around
<antisober552> Checked the rambslots a capacitors
<antisober552> Okay just booted pc and got this
<antisober552> Fixing recursive fault but reboot needed
<knome> antisober552, turn the pc completely off and reboot
<hylian> every time i start up my browser (chromium-browser) i get a request for a password. How do I disable this?
<packetfrog> request like for root?
<packetfrog> or for gmail account?
<antisober552> Now my pc is in a reboot loop
<hylian> packetfrog: it's a keyring style request. i cleared the gnome2 folder (hidden) but it still shows up.
<packetfrog> browser should not be running as root   how are you running it?
<knome> antisober552, did you hard boot yet?
<packetfrog> right click the icon> properties> whats the command its using to run?
<hylian> packetfrog: i'm running it via my account, not as root. So that's why i ask.
<packetfrog> or settings manager and same deal if its from menu
<packetfrog> no
<packetfrog> how are you executing it?
<packetfrog> icon,menu,terminal?
<hylian> packetfrog: are you asking me?
<packetfrog> yes
<hylian> packetfrog: i am executing it via menu icon. the command is chromium-browser.
<antisober552> Yes now i turn pc off waited 1min and now every time i boot my pc it gets passed the bios screen then reboots
<GridCube> hylian, thats the gnome-keyring, delete the ~/.gnome2/keyrings/
<packetfrog> ^
<GridCube> and it will ask you again once, ant that should be it hylian
<hylian> GridCube: i did that. it still asks me for a keyring password.
<GridCube> hylian, do you boot directly to the desktop or you are asked for password?
<hylian> GridCube: i'll try that again. brb need to reboot/logout
<GridCube> antisober552, :(
<GridCube> you dont get any error? not even POST?
<antisober552> Nope none
<antisober552> Ill send pictures
<GridCube> antisober552, wait, do you get to the grub stage? where you choose system? or not even that?
<hylian> GridCube: that was it. i could have sworn I did that already... but as many times as I have installed xubuntu on this thing in the past 3 years, maybe I forgot this time..
<GridCube> :)
<antisober552> Not even get to there
<GridCube> :(
<antisober552> I get to where it says boot from dvd drive then it restarts
<GridCube> dvd?
<GridCube> do you have a media in the dvd?
<antisober552> No usb
<GridCube> its the hd being recognized by the bios?
<hylian> Thanks again. Xubuntu has got to be about the best Linux release out there. All the usefull ubuntu repos without the resource hog unity. man this distro is slick.
<GridCube> can you choose to boot from a given media on boot, usually its F11 or F8?
<GridCube> :D hylian awesome
<antisober552> Dvd drive packed up and no longer reads dvds
<GridCube> :(
<antisober552> The bios does pick up the hdd
<GridCube> your computer seems to have had better days
<antisober552> Yes its a pc from 2004
<packetfrog> I have a p4 I found in my neighbors yard that was in the rain for a year that still works fine
<packetfrog> :D
<packetfrog> off topic and useless info  but still
<antisober552> Postimg.org/gallery/c8lmdqms/O2d3fba3/
<antisober552> Wrong link http://Postimg.org/gallery/c8lmdqms/02d3fba3/
<antisober552> Theres picture off my motherboard and other thing for you to check over
<antisober552> GridCube, in thos pictures can you see anythink which migh5 be causing this issiue
<GridCube> antisober552, sorry but i dont see anything unusual, that last boot error usually fix after rebooting, or choosing an older kernel from grub and then rebooting from a loaded system
<antisober552> Okay i got to the grub and its loading up now
<antisober552> Could it be a bad driver for like the graphics card
<antisober552> Okay maybe i was wrong my dvd drive does read
<antisober552> Its reading my windows p disk
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> :/ i dont know then, this goes beyond my knowledge
<GridCube> sorry antisober552
<antisober552> But with the dvd rom connected my pc ends up in a reboot loop
<antisober552> Is there any other decent ubuntu os
<antisober552> One like xubuntu
<antisober552> Ive tried kubuntu
<antisober552> And i have the same problem
<GridCube> if *buntu gives you problems maybe moving to another distro its your best choice? maybe a smaller one like dsl, tinycore, puppy, slax
<antisober552> Ive had ubuntu installed before worked ok but cause i dont have much ram it was laggy
<antisober552> Never had this probem on ubuntu
<antisober552> Whats the better one out off the ones you said above
<GridCube> i like puppy, it uses the same repos as ubuntu now for many many programs, but it works different from ubuntu in many aspects than one, i would recommend joining their channel if you are interested
<antisober552> Whats there #
<mark______> Hi
<antisober552> Hi
<GridCube> /j #puppylinux
<mark______> I have some trouble setting up a new laptop, it was pre-installed Win8 pro 64 on a SSD card (Samsung PM83)
<mark______> And it has a SATA disk
<antisober552> I dont have a os to download it crp
<mark______> It uses an UEFI bios
<mark______> Now I tried installing Ubuntu (and from there get XFCe)
<mark______> The installation crashes halfway
<mark______> Something to do with I/O error (errn 5)
<knome> !uefi | mark______
<ubottu> mark______: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mark______> After the error I check the SSD, seems like it is in use
<mark______> I read that page
<mark______> I got into the laptop using the live CD
<sonofzeus> hi
<mark______> I think I need some help, since I followed those instructions and even using default installation the error comes back
<mark______> I tried formatting both disks to ext4 and ntfs
<mark______> Same error
<mark______> Is there anyone who has time and knowledge to help me a little bit?
<sonofzeus> r u guys coool with a lxde q?
<knome> sonofzeus, #lubuntu
<knome> mark______, just wait for somebody to turn out, or check the forums or askubuntu
<mark______> Sure
<mark______> Just trying ;-)
<knome> mark______, also, have you tried asking #ubuntu?
<mark______> Not yet
<mark______> Last time I had a problem I got help here, that was perfect
<Ohad> Is there anyone here that can support?
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ohad> It consists of some
<Ohad> in crontab
<Ohad> ^^
<Pici> I didn't get that.
<GridCube> neither did i
<packetfrog> ohag, prey.
<packetfrog> ohad also
<Ohad> I'm trying to create a file in crontab it does not save
<packetfrog> sudo
<Ohad> im a root
<packetfrog> on xubuntu?
<Ohad> It may not save because the command is incorrect?
<packetfrog> what command
<Ohad> 5 0,12 * * * indexer -c /etc/sphinxsearch/sphinx.conf --rotate --alls
<Pici> And what happens when you save?
<Ohad> It does not give me
<packetfrog> I did THIS and THIS happened
<packetfrog> ......
<packetfrog> We have the "did this"  what is the "THIS happened
<packetfrog> "
<packetfrog> :p
<Ohad> :[
<Ohad> i do crontab -e
<Ohad> and put the indexer -c
<packetfrog> and what happens?
<Ohad> this is what you did?
<oguz> hi, is 13.04 stable enough now or should I wait for release? I'll make a clean install.
<packetfrog> I like raring ringtail   it is nice
<Ohad> ?
<GridCube> oguz, its recommendable to wait for release if you want stable, and its encouraged to test now to report problems and help getting more stable :D
<Ohad> packetfrog, you have a solution?
<GridCube> !details | Ohad
<ubottu> Ohad: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<antisober552> I got gfxboot.c32; attempted dos system call 2A 0010 0000A15C can someone help me with this please
<ddsss> does xubuntu have gnome-keyring and seahorse installed by default?
<packetfrog> seahorse noo
<packetfrog> keyring no
<packetfrog> ddsss ^ ^^
<ddsss> packetfrog: why not?
<packetfrog> gnome-keyring GNOME
<packetfrog> seahorse dont even know what it is
<packetfrog> This channel is made of community users   Buntu-employees   ask them :P
<packetfrog> not*
<ddsss> packetfrog: yeah - it's part of GNOME but u can use it with any environment.
<packetfrog> Go install them?
<packetfrog> sudo apt-get install blah
<packetfrog> settings manager > startup/session > enable gnome services   (somewhere in there)
<packetfrog> not hard
<GridCube> ddsss, gnome-keyring comes by default, but not seahorse, there is no default keys manager in xubuntu
<packetfrog> ^ there  someone smarter then me answered! L:>
<GridCube> !nothelping | packetfrog
<ddsss> GridCube: thanks
<GridCube> ddsss, no worries
<ddsss> GridCube: imho - it would be pretty existing to have some usb-based keyrings. IMHo - would be perfect  - just like smartcards - but for everyone.
<GridCube> ddsss, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Security_token
<antisober552> Can you get a live disk creator for ubuntu
<recon_lap> antisober552: Been a while , but there should be.
<antisober552> Okay thanks
<recon_lap> antisober552: have you tried http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ , as i said , been a while
<antisober552> Nonot yet
<pharfar> g'evening. How do I change the screen refresh rate on login GUI? I use a HDMI cable which seems to confuse the login manager
<baizon> pharfar: http://askubuntu.com/questions/63681/how-can-i-make-xrandr-customization-permanent
<pharfar> ty baizon, the link has been bookmarked
<_098V_> Hi there can someone help me install Java for my Xubuntu 12.10?
<SunStar> it is available in the Ubuntu Software Center
<xubuntu390> hello, anyone here?
<xubuntu781> hello
<xubuntu468> I signed into Ubuntu One last night and was able to download a pic from my computer to the "file". I am only using the web to get in. I'm not hooked to the computer with the "client". But I need to know how to put a pic in the "photo" section of Ubuntu One and not just in the "file".
<Peyam> heeeeeeeei!
<antisober552> jhi guys is liveusb creater on ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> It's [ usb-creator-gtk ]
<SonikkuAmerica> so it's still there, it may not be displayed in your apps menu though.
<antisober552> 9Kaythx
<antisober552> Could you tell me what program allows you to partition yiur hard drive it begain with a g
<Unit193> gparted?
<antisober552> Thats it thanks
<antisober552> How come i cant find it now
<SonikkuAmerica> antisober552: Find what?
<antisober552> Never mind
 * SonikkuAmerica facedesks
<SonikkuAmerica> I cleared my IRC window.
<antisober552> I coundnt find gparted
<SonikkuAmerica> [ sudo apt-get install gparted ]
<SonikkuAmerica> It doesn't come installed by default.
<antisober552> It was on the system before
<SonikkuAmerica> Try Alt+F2 searching
<antisober552> Im trying to wipe my usb to create a live usb but it wont let me
<SonikkuAmerica> I never said usb-creator-gtk was stable. I recommend Unetbootin.
<antisober552> Okay is that on ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> No, you can find that here: unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<Unit193> antisober552: It's on the live system, but not installed.
<SonikkuAmerica> It's a script. Download, [ chmod +x ] and run with ./
<Unit193> !info unetbootin
<ubottu> unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 575-1 (quantal), package size 280 kB, installed size 822 kB
<SonikkuAmerica> Unit193: Didn't know Unetbootin was in universe
<SonikkuAmerica> Since when?
<antisober552> But 9need to wipe my usb disk but it wont let me
<SonikkuAmerica> Unetbootin will do it for you.
<antisober552> So ive downloaded it how do i install it
<antisober552> My usb is not been picked up
<antisober552> But it already has a liveiso on it
<antisober552> Can you help at all
<SonikkuAmerica> Reboot with the USB drive
<SonikkuAmerica> plugged in
<SonikkuAmerica> (I'm in multiple channels, bear with me.)
<antisober552> Okay sure
<antisober552> You want me to boot the live usb
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah.
<SonikkuAmerica> Insert your USB drive and reboot.
<antisober552> Oh its no longer booting from the usb
<SonikkuAmerica> Is USB booting enabled in your BIOS?
<antisober552> Yes
<SonikkuAmerica> Did you just copy the ISO directly to your USB drive?
<antisober552> No i used unetbootin on windows before wiping my whole pc
<SonikkuAmerica> Are you on a Linux system now (such as Ubuntu)?
<antisober552> Yes
<SonikkuAmerica> Do you have another ISO handy?
<SonikkuAmerica> If not, download one
<antisober552> I have one already
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, plug your USB drive into this computer then.
<SonikkuAmerica> (The one you're using right now)
<antisober552> Just booting xbuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Don't reboot this machine though.
<antisober552> Okay
<antisober552> I only have one pc
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm confused...
<SonikkuAmerica> only 1 PC, what are you using to chat with me? Android?
<antisober552> Androirc
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh dear... it's not a computer, it's a phone or tablet...
<SonikkuAmerica> That's why you never, ever, wipe your PC before booting a live image.
<antisober552> No i am doing it on a pc but using  my tab to talk to u
<antisober552> Okay xubuntu booted
<SonikkuAmerica> Do you want to try it first or install it without trying?
<antisober552> Install it
<SonikkuAmerica> Select "Install Xubuntu"
<antisober552> I want to install mageri i have xubuntu installed but my pc does not like i
<SonikkuAmerica> Then follow the on-screen instructions. If you have a question, don't hesitate to ask.
<SonikkuAmerica> What's Mageri?
<antisober552> I was told about it by a guy
<antisober552> Its  like tinycore i think
<antisober552> And puppylinux
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh. Never heard of it.
<antisober552> So how can i install it
<SonikkuAmerica> Go to their Web site and download it
<SonikkuAmerica> if they have one.
<antisober552> I was gunna put it on as a live usb and install that way
<antisober552> Thay do
<SonikkuAmerica> Same idea then... although you might try dd. One second...
<SonikkuAmerica> quit Gotta get out of the cafeteria
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm back!
<antisober552> Me to
<SonikkuAmerica> So anyway, while Xubuntu installs, welcome (for now)
<antisober552> Okay i need to format my usb
<antisober552> Xubuntu is installed already
<SonikkuAmerica> OK. But your live image should support ext4 or FAT32 (I'm not sure what it's formatted as)
<SonikkuAmerica> So install Unetbootin: [ sudo apt-get install unetbootin ]
<antisober552> Okay
<SonikkuAmerica> Run it
<SonikkuAmerica> (Press Alt+F2 and search for it
<SonikkuAmerica> )
<antisober552> Just installing know
<antisober552> Okay ive run it but not showing usb
<SonikkuAmerica> You have to select it from the drop-down list
<antisober552> Not there
<SonikkuAmerica> Is your USB drive plugged in?
<antisober552> Yes in gparted is shows as unallocated
<SonikkuAmerica> Format the whole USB drive as FAT32.
<antisober552> Okay just applied it
<antisober552> Ineed to mount it now dont i
<SonikkuAmerica> OK, now restart Unetbootin and see if it shows up now.
<SonikkuAmerica> Just unplug your USB drive and reinsert it
<antisober552> Okay unetbootin has found usb
<SonikkuAmerica> Excellent. Select the "Disk Image" radio button, click the "..." and browse to your ISO.
<antisober552> Done
<SonikkuAmerica> Hit "OK"
<SonikkuAmerica> and watch the magic.
<antisober552> Shall i use space to preserve files acrose ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> You said you were using a Mageri ISO, right? That option only works with *buntu.
<SonikkuAmerica> Go ahead and hit OK
<antisober552> Okay sorry
<antisober552> Okay its doing i6s thing
<antisober552> I was looking for a different ubuntu os to use
<antisober552> But idk i see how i get on with this one
<SonikkuAmerica> Welcome to Xubuntu.
#xubuntu 2013-04-17
<GridCube> i just bought a new laser printer, after downloading the drivers from http://www.support.xerox.com/support/phaser-3040/downloads/enin.html?operatingSystem=linux&fileLanguage=en_GB it get recognized and its on lsusb it shows as Bus 002 Device 018: ID 0924:3cf9 Xerox  and the printer settings says its there too, using this URI usb://Xerox/Phaser%203040?serial=3179006196 , however after trying to run the test print i get an error and this is th
<GridCube> e CUPS log http://pastebin.com/gr1wmkjq
<GridCube> i get "Filter failed" on the cups log
<GridCube> rebooting did nothing
<GridCube> so, anyone knows some CUPS?
<bazhang> sure
<GridCube>  i just bought a new laser printer, after downloading the drivers from http://www.support.xerox.com/support/phaser-3040/downloads/enin.html?operatingSystem=linux&fileLanguage=en_GB it get recognized and its on lsusb it shows as Bus 002 Device 018: ID 0924:3cf9 Xerox  and the printer settings says its there too, using this URI usb://Xerox/Phaser%203040?serial=3179006196 , however after trying to run the test print i get an error and this is th
<GridCube> e CUPS log http://pastebin.com/gr1wmkjq
<GridCube> the printer queue in cups says "filter failed"
<GridCube> i have an epson inkjet printer in the same usb-hub and it works perfectly
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> not getting any answer gives me lots of anxiety
<GridCube> no luck
<GridCube> i cant figure this out
<holstein> GridCube: are there other drivers? try the most generic one you can
<GridCube> i cant seem to find generics
<holstein> GridCube: i just force them in the GUI
<holstein> GridCube: the add-a-printer GUI.. i havent used the actual CUPS web interface in a while
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> im using that
<GridCube> :(
<GridCube> why
<GridCube> i dont understand
<holstein> :/
<holstein> theres even a .deb package...
<holstein> interesting... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2136163
<Cheri703> Anyone know how to set up bitlbee?
<Cheri703> oh, wait...maybe it's working
<Cheri703> nvm :)
<GridCube> holstein, yes, thats my exact problem
<GridCube> but just like me, no one answered
<GridCube> well
<GridCube> this is one of the reasons why i understand why people hate linux
<GridCube> and even more when this is just a printer, if something linux should do office stuff better than no one
<GridCube> ggggggggggggggggrr
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<packetfrog> Hello!
<carrera> does xubuntu desktop support RAID?
<carrera> I had to install the Ubuntu server to setup RAID on my laptop
<baizon> carrera: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<carrera> baizon, thank u sir!  :)
<carrera> does xubuntu include zeitgeist?
<baizon> carrera: not by default
<baizon> im using it with "synapse"
<carrera> I don't want it
<carrera> I tried to remove it from Ubuntu 12.04 + Gnome and it messed up my desktop
<baizon> carrera: because without it, dash wont work
<baizon> ... and unity.
<carrera> I knew about unity
<baizon> carrera: but to your question, xubuntu uses xfce which isnt usint zeitgeist at all
<carrera> but I didn't think it would break Gnome
<carrera> mind u, I did a apt-get remove zeitgeist*
<baizon> carrera: it does not, but ubuntu is using gnome + unity
<carrera> and I said, "Yes" to remove all matching packages
<baizon> ou ok :)
<baizon> then you removed all dependencies :>
<baizon> which broke your desktop
<carrera> yes sir!  :)
<carrera> is that why I couldn't get Gnome running without installing unity on my Ubuntu Server 12.04
<carrera> baizon, I really like Gnome but I don't want to have to install Unity just to run Gnome
<carrera> any suggestions?
<packetfrog> http://www.itworld.com/software/272614/use-gnome-classic-ubuntu-1204
<packetfrog> carrera, %
<packetfrog> ^ rather
<carrera> packetfrog, thanks!  :)
 * packetfrog passes the thanks on 2 google
<carrera> :)
<carrera> which version did Ubuntu go Unity only btw?
<packetfrog> 11?
<rhin0> i'm sticking to 10.04 because the next lts last time I tried it (4 months ago) .. was unstable to the point of locking up
<rhin0> I am not moving off 10.04
<rhin0> the next LTS
<packetfrog> 12.04 worked fine for me.
<packetfrog> and a million other people
<Pensacola> I have installed 12.10 server edition, and the gnome3 packages on top
<carrera> 12.04 worked fine for me too
<Pensacola> works perfectly
<rhin0> i'll stick to it for now .. my options are to try the next LTS again or go to centos
<packetfrog> I like Xubuntu. Ktnx.
<rhin0> i've evaluated many linuxi ... I like centos
<packetfrog> centos is not an option
<carrera> Pensacola, did u have to install unity too?
<packetfrog> thats just silly
<rhin0> I know its not ubuntu - but to go forward
<Pensacola> no, I did not install ubuntu-desktop
<packetfrog> For a daily desktop ?
<rhin0> i like centos -- i've only run fedora mandriva ubuntu
<packetfrog> rhin0, ^
<rhin0> yeah for a daily desktop
<rhin0> redhat
<Pensacola> just a sec, let me search the correct package
<packetfrog> good luck with that
<rhin0> why can't it be a "daily desktop" packetfrog
<packetfrog> I just tried it out for a week and it was chit.
<Pensacola> just install the gnome package
<packetfrog> well It can obviously
<packetfrog> but it is not any funy
<rhin0> im still getting updates on 10.04 :)
<packetfrog> fun* jesus I cant type laying down
<carrera> I installed 12.04 Server and Gnome Shell but I had to install Unity to get it start at boot
<Pensacola> it installed lightdm with the gnome package, so no problem with that here
<packetfrog> :>
<carrera> lightdm?
<Pensacola> lightdm is the login manager, sort of :)
<carrera> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LightDM
<carrera> I'm confused now
<carrera> there's an image of on the page
<carrera> the caption is LightDM in Ubuntu 12.04 with its default Unity Greeter front-end
<Pensacola> well, it uses gdm in xubuntu, it's in the list
<carrera> does LightDM use the dreaded unity greeter?
<Pensacola> you can choose :)
<carrera> gdm?
<Pensacola> but I can't remember the command to switch if you have multiple installed
<carrera> do u guys live on the west coast?
<carrera> it's almost 3 am here in Vancouver
<packetfrog> i do
<carrera> I'm going to bed now but I'll be back with more questions tomorrow
<packetfrog> im below u
<carrera> Seattle?
<packetfrog> 5 to 3 actually
<packetfrog> portland
<carrera> 2:57:50 to be exact
<packetfrog> lol
<carrera> ;)
<packetfrog> night
<carrera> that's my OCPD
<carrera> I was trying not to be exact for once, and u caught me
<Pensacola> I live in the netherlands :)
<carrera> cool
<carrera> I've been to the Netherlands
<carrera> I stayed at the
<carrera> American Hotel in Amsterdam
<Yotson> cheeseheads ftw! :D
<carrera> ftw?
<baizon> for the win
<carrera> baizon, thanks
<carrera> cheeseheads?
<baizon> but guys, this is a support channel, if you wanna talk offtopic you can do this in xubuntu-offtopic
<carrera> sure
<baizon> i mean #xubuntu-offtopic
<carrera> thanks baizon, didn't know about  #xubuntu-offtopic
<antisober552> Hi im looking for a lightweight ubuntu dm
<baizon> antisober552: dm
<antisober552> Lightweight ubuntu distro
<baizon> antisober552: Xubuntu, Lubuntu
<baizon> try them
<rhin0> lubuntu
<rhin0> is the lighter (than xubuntu)
<rhin0> lubuntu = xubuntu lite
<antisober552> Lubuntu does not load for me
<rhin0> what have you tried rloading it off .. maybe try a CD
<antisober552> I have xubuntu but it freezes my pc
<rhin0> i've found 10.04 to be rock solid to the extent that I have not had a freezeup in 3 years
<antisober552> Xubuntu 10.04 ?
<rhin0> I am sure that the new LTS (long term support) release, will have similar reliability
<rhin0> yah
<rhin0> i love it man ... its fantasstic
<antisober552> Cause i have the 12.04 installed
<antisober552> Lts
<rhin0> tbh 4 months ago I was gettin glockups with it
<rhin0> seriously
<rhin0> also bugs
<rhin0> IMO .. as software gets o;der it decays
<antisober552> Okay i will try xubuntu 10.04
<rhin0> I may be right in expressing an opinion, that 10.04 is a stabler release
<rhin0> thing is tho (aintisober)
<rhin0> its out of support now
<antisober552> Or should i try lubuntu 10.04
<rhin0> this month
<antisober552> I dont get what that means
<rhin0> no idea .. haven't tried it have only tried the later lubuntu
<rhin0> supported as in "updates" .
<rhin0> supported by canonical .. with patches
<antisober552> Ok
<rhin0> seriously -- running xubuntu 10.04 now is like running win xp
<rhin0> if you were into windows (retchesp)
<rhin0> i retch gaaah.
<rhin0> i wasn't that impressed to be getting complete lockups with the lates xubuntU lts
<rhin0> backed away off it
<antisober552> Yeah ivehad windows xp installed all my time of having this pcand im kinda board with it so i thought about ubuntu
<rhin0> xubuntu gives you a traditional desktop
<rhin0> ubuntu now has gone more like apple
<antisober552> Yeah
<rhin0> I'm sick of people changing an OS completely every few years -- I walked off ub ujntu because of that (when they went to unity)
<rhin0> thats why I don't go near windows -- look @ the difference now between win 7 and win 8
<rhin0> they are throwing new paradigms at their poor sap users for marketing reasons
<rhin0> that marketing reason being, that they need to develop a mobile platform
<antisober552> Oh i know win 7 was okay but win 8 is bad i hate it
<rhin0> because currently microsoft is as good as dead mobile (market share)
<antisober552> So i dont care if i cant update i just want a pc which runs really fast on a diffent  os
<rhin0> you'll find that xubuntu  is far less bloated than micorosft product
<carrera> thanks for all the help guys. see u tomorrow!  :)
<rhin0> its small
<rhin0> i load this on a 500gb disk and its 1% usage upon install
<antisober552> Soim gunna download xubuntu 10.04 as i like the xubuntu 12.04 look
<rhin0> I think you can upgrade xfce on 10.04
<rhin0> the xfce 4.2 (new release) which is on 12.04
<rhin0> is more luxurious
<rhin0> it is very nice really
<antisober552> That one thing i wo7ld want to update
<rhin0> I set up plenty of panel applets
<rhin0> all I need
<rhin0> right click on panel ..set up blank pannel applet (for anything)
<rhin0> pure utility
 * rhin0 has many setup 
<antisober552> Umm where can i download xubuntu 10.04
<rhin0> ill give u the link for the iso brb
<antisober552> Okay thx
<rhin0> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/10.04/release/
<rhin0>  xubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<rhin0> for 64 bit -- "dessktop"
<rhin0> plain install
<rhin0> "alternate" .. is a lower graphics install
<antisober552> I need the intel one
<rhin0> desktop install gives you a full gui on install
<rhin0>  xubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<rhin0> i386 = intel (non 64 bit)
<antisober552> Okay
<rhin0> xubuntu-10.04.2-alternate-i386.iso          <- alternatively (low graphics install) (low resource install)
<rhin0> you download the iso
<rhin0> then use your cd burner
<rhin0> no idew wht it is on windows
<rhin0> or on ubuntu I personally use "sudo usb-creator-gtk" to blank and write the iso to a usb key
<rhin0> works fine
<rhin0> thats the most basic working tool to write iso images to a usb key (IMO)
<rhin0> both methods (cd or usb) give you a bootable "live" issue of xubuntu
<rhin0> which will connect, booted off a cd or usb key
<rhin0> when you have install .. be sure to set up "software sources"
<rhin0> "applications > system > software sources"
<antisober552> Well i do it of usb would that be fine
<rhin0> and tick the boxes on the tab "other softrware" for "canonical"
<antisober552> Or would it be best off cd
<rhin0> to make sure your repositiory is up to date use sudo apt-get update
<rhin0> "sudo .. " etc
<antisober552> Yeah
<rhin0> then when it's all updated
<rhin0> after you've clicked on to get the 200mb of updates it'll signal you with
<rhin0> then, you can download the drivers it knows you need
<rhin0> if you have hardware that doesn't have a linux driver right now
<rhin0> say a comms card
<antisober552> Okay dude thx for your help
<rhin0> you can use "ndiswrapper" (plenty info out there) .. to "wrap" a proprietary windows driver .. so the dfvice is useable on linux, using the windows driver
<rhin0> then .... .. you can hit the thing with a SLEDGEHAMMER multiple times and it will not break (10.04 is so robust IMO)
<antisober552> I have a wifi pci card will that be picked up at start
<rhin0> therres good sites for linux wireless compatibility, driver sources .. at the most you have to go to your hardware site
<rhin0> simplest solution IMO is to use a wireless usb key
<antisober552> Or will i need the drivera
<rhin0> say a netgear WG511 ... totally, absolutely compatible
<rhin0> xubuntu picks up hardware like that automatically
<rhin0> say a "belkin" wireless usb key
<rhin0> buy the most common (buy the cheapes) .. its like having a ford escort
<rhin0> all works
<antisober552> Okay thx
<rhin0> nothing faster in this game at a certain level .. all you want a comms card/key to do is work
<rhin0> and they all work the same
<rhin0> np
<packetfrog> I like mine to be hackable
<packetfrog> so i can look at your packets
<antisober552> To be fair ever since i replaced my hdd master sleve xubuntu 12.04 runs well
<packetfrog> >|:D
<antisober552> Touch wood
<packetfrog> ^ Packet samurai face.
<rhin0> packefrog must be a nunja leet haxxor
<packetfrog> No, Im not chinese.
<packetfrog> >:(*
<kerl> hello
<kerl> hey packetfrog you there?
<kerl> can anyone help me with TinyCore ?
<kerl> I'm new on linux and dont know how to install stuff on TinyCore
<Pici> kerl: This channel is for Xubuntu support only. We don't support other distros.  Try #tinycorelinux or ##linux
<cfhowlett> kerl, this is xubuntu support.  see tiny core 's page for support options
<kerl> thanks it's just i talked to someone about that distro yesterday
<antisober552> Hi gridcube
<GridCube> hi antisober552
<antisober552> That os u said about didnt load
<antisober552> Mageia
<GridCube> was a long shot
<antisober552> Yeah i guess but ive changed my master sleeve for the hdd and xubuntu has not crashed as much as before
<antisober552> Hi rhin0
<rhin0> hi antisober552
<antisober552> Ive had to put xubuntu on to a dvd and bootit that way since i dont that the installing it is working im about 75\% thought the setup
<rhin0> #1 issue for getting xubuntu up and running is connection (obviously)
<rhin0> yeah - dvd will be faster
<antisober552> Im still installing it to the hard drive
<antisober552> Ive not even got togetting it connected to theinternet
<kgb> antisober552: master sleeve?.. btw., (x)ubuntu 13.04 is pretty slick (still just beta 2, should be coming out April 25th)
<kgb> oh you meant USB?
<GridCube> the live session connects to the internet
<GridCube> kgb, he mean to "slave"
<antisober552> Yeah sorry
<antisober552> It does not happen as much as it did but on 12.04 the pc just freezes and i cant seem to find out why so im going to 10.04
<kgb> antisober552: sometimes.. the CD will work - rather than the DVD - and vice versa, btw.
<kgb> had that happen on this machine here, in the past
<antisober552> Ive had window xp ,vista and win 7 on this pc and never happend once i had ubuntu install as well but it was laggy but never freezed but since i wipe my hdd and installed xubuntu 12.04 i get the pc freeze at random
<antisober552> So im installing 10.04 to see if i have the problem on this version
<antisober552> Then i might try the beta
<kgb> did you make some empty space and let the installer "install along side of windows" or did you partition yourself.. could be that there's a mistake there MAYBE
<kgb> bc i really haven't had a single problem since (x)ubuntu 12.04
<antisober552> No xubuntu as a clean install
<kgb> oh
<kgb> :(
<antisober552> I got board with windows so i gotrid of it
<kgb> hehe cool!
<kgb> btw., with Sandy bridge (and higher), there is CPU virtualization to run windows within the oracle vm for example
<antisober552> And ilike the fact 6hat xubuntu looks so clean
<kgb> yea XFCE rly came a long way :))
<kgb> ^^ there's a BIOS option to turn on virtualization
<kgb> *uefi bios
<antisober552> The only problem i have is that i have an iphone and that need itunes 11
<kgb> right, i downloaded windows xp 64-bit and using that for some apps; works pretty flawlessly
<kgb> *xp 64-bit sp2
<kgb> .. not 2 bother with Wine
<antisober552> Yeah i was gunna try and keep to on os if i can
<kgb> sure, this isn't dual-booting; oracle vm runs it as a file
<antisober552> Ive had wine before on ubuntu and it never worked with itunes
<antisober552> Okay will it run on ubuntu
<kgb> https://www.virtualbox.org/ (and there's a plugin, for hardware)
<antisober552> Okay well xubuntu is still installing
<rhin0> i get my ipod mini updating from some ubungu prog
<kgb> "VirtualBox 4.2.12 Oracle VM VirtualBox Extension Pack" is what's needed...
<antisober552> Okay thxs
<kgb> sure :)
<kgb> one sec, i will find the link to optimize the image file as well
<rhin0> that gives you usb
<antisober552> This group is so helpful at times
<rhin0> the virtualbox from the site > the virtualbox from synaptic (ubuntu package)
<antisober552> Rhin0 i need help]it installed but i got a message up for the grub-pc
<kgb> here, this topic isn't bad.. i was able to cut-down the initial install from over 5GB, to under 4GB (after defragmenting with Raxco perfectdisk and compacting) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1464248
<rhin0> grub = bootloader
<rhin0> just hit return
<antisober552> No its says
<kgb> rhin0: yeah, it's for USB, good call
<kgb> (he will need that)
<antisober552> Install the grub boot loader to the master boot record
<antisober552> Yew or no
<kgb> nah, imo, it's not necessary; but it matters in some cases
<kgb> strange it doesn't ask me that, on default install
<antisober552> So yes or no ?
<kgb> not sure!..:)
<antisober552> Rhin0 ?
<rhin0> what
<rhin0> yeah
<rhin0> mbr
<rhin0> yes
<antisober552> Okay
<rhin0> if you want to blow away windows
<rhin0> ie.
<rhin0> you are not installing side by side
<rhin0> is it a clean install of linux onto machine
<rhin0> nothing else
<rhin0> if so "yes" to that
<GridCube> andrzejr, yes
<GridCube> antisober552,
<GridCube> yes
<rhin0> i thin khes got the alternative install
<kgb> (maybe make sure it's going to sda - to the correct hdd if you have more than one plugged in)
<rhin0> going
<antisober552> Okay its not booting
<kgb> blah how come, no grub showing up?
<antisober552> Nope
<kgb> :(
<kgb> so you have more than 1 HDD plugged in?
<antisober552> I only have one hdd
<kgb> hm
<GridCube> antisober552, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<GridCube> i cant help you further tho, i think you have a hardware issue
<antisober552> I dont have any way off booto=ing to do a boot repair
<antisober552> I guess i will try 13.04
<GridCube> antisober552, you do have access to the live session on the dvd
<antisober552> No
<rhin0> is it an old machine .. I mean -- your install was slow
<antisober552> 6his machine in 9 years old
<GridCube> antisober552, well sorry then i dont know
<antisober552> On 6hats fine
<GridCube> try a new hd maybe? :(
<cfhowlett> antisober552, lubuntu or xubuntu 12.04 LTS are suggested
<rhin0> thats OLD now
<kgb> by the way, why not use a USB to install - instead of cd/dvd (it's a *lot* faster)
<rhin0> also what spec
<GridCube> antisober552, for such an old machine a non-pae kernel its recommended tho
<rhin0> its going to run like a dog with 512mb of ram
<kgb> oh, true, alternate CD for older (non-pae kernel)
<GridCube> so 12.04 xubuntu its your bet option
<rhin0> maybe
<rhin0> check hardware requirements (wikipedia, xubuntu)
 * rhin0 guesses its only got 512mb ram
<rhin0> also the disk may be v old
<antisober552> Okay spec of this pc is 768 mb of ram 80 gb hdd readon 9200 and its a p4
<rhin0> 9 years old = slow
<rhin0> thats an old hard drive
<rhin0> p4 = ancient
<rhin0> you are at the barest level for running modern ubuntu
<kgb> antisober552: i was able to do a regular install with radeon 9250 and p4 celeron D in the past (xubuntu 12.04)
<antisober552> Hey i wont have that xubuntu runs well on 6his pc it just freezes random
<rhin0> im pessimistic
<rhin0> also 768mb of ram is an irregular ram size
<rhin0> there could be mis-matched anything on that machine
<antisober552> Meaning
<kgb> rhin0: not if it's not dual-channel RAM; should be fine, right?
<rhin0> ok ok
<rhin0> not a hardware person
<GridCube> (mis-matched rams never stopped me)
<kgb> :)
 * GridCube has 1*512mb, 1*1gn, 2*2gb
<kgb> dang xD
<antisober552> No still the same ram which was in the pc when it was brought
<antisober552> I have a dell opitplex gx240 lol
<antisober552> That was m6 very first pc i ever got
<kgb> antisober552: the HDD is completely empty, you have no data on it that you need to keep??
<antisober552> Yes it was a complet wipe im gunna get 12.04 lts on dvd and install that way'
<kgb> ok if you can wipe it and you have patience, boot from the cd/dvd/usb and just remove all partitions with gparted and don't make any
<kgb> then run the installer after rebooting
<kgb> that might do the trick
<antisober552> I cant find specs for xubuntu
<GridCube> antisober552, you should be fine, but slow
<antisober552> Okay
<GridCube> if, and only if, hardware is fine
<kgb> if you have a USB, stick xubuntu on it with http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<antisober552> I deleted it ;(
<kgb> ah
<antisober552> Should i try 62 bit ?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> 32
<kgb> your PC is 99% not 64-bit =)
<GridCube> use 32
<antisober552> Cause ive had win 7 62bit installed on that pc before
<GridCube> antisober552, its 64, not 62, 64 its 32+32
<kgb> oh no kidding.. then go with 64-bit; the xubuntu installer will tell you if you can't install 64-bit
<antisober552> Sorry its this keyboard im using on android
<GridCube> O_o its 64? or 32? you put half of those numbers
<kgb> anyway GridCube when he tries to start it with AMD64 it will tell him if his PC is 32-bit
<GridCube> sure
<antisober552> No ill go with 32 bit cause when i installed the 64 bit win 7 it ran like a bag of crap
<kgb> if you put 32-bit on 64-bit machine, it means that everything will be translated and it will run actually slower
<genii-around> Hard to tell though if thats because it's 64 bit, or because it's Win 7 ...
<rhin0> try 65 bit
<rhin0> ok ok not funny
<kgb> hehe ;p
<antisober552> Lol
<rhin0> maybe lubuntu will run better on a machine that old
<GridCube> or puppy
<rhin0> cos it is a lot smaller footprint,faster
<antisober552> Its does not
<rhin0> but .. its not as "luxurious" as xubuntu
<antisober552> Lubuntu does not even load
<rhin0> also -- its not xfce .. its lxde
<rhin0> its a bit non standard iMO
<rhin0> puppys a more widely used distro than xubuntu
<rhin0> its in the top 5
<rhin0> xu buntu is about 28 now
<antisober552> I dont like puppy its all over the place
<rhin0> horses for courses
<kgb> .. there's crunchbang
<kgb> but try erasing the partitions and just running the installer with no manual partition creation.. still *might* work that way
<antisober552> I will try xubuntu install by dvd if it freezes ill go to crunchbang
<kgb> and i'm out 2 get a haircut :) w00t
<antisober552> Oksy thx for the help
<antisober552> Im going to change my keyboard
<antisober552> Thats better
<SonikkuAmerica> Unit193: May I inquire about one of your work items in Xubuntu: "See if we ship the Pidgin IRC client by default" What did that mean?
<rhin0> k
<SonikkuAmerica> l
<antisober552> Hi guys
<rhin0> was in bash sorry
<antisober552> Lol
<SonikkuAmerica> rhin0: Oh. No biggie. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Hello again andrzejr
<rhin0> i've got a batch file "k"
<SonikkuAmerica> Or rather hello antisober552
<rhin0> kills .....
<rhin0> without mercy
<antisober552> Hi
<aiena> Hi I need help getting my geniusPen M406 graphic tablet to work on xubuntu 12.0.4 LTS any tips ?
<SonikkuAmerica> That wouldn't be Wacom-based, would it?
<aiena> no non wacom based
<aiena> do you thin using wine + the wiondows driver will work ?
<aiena> sorry I am new to linux as a whole
<SonikkuAmerica> No.
<aiena> I am running dual boot
<SonikkuAmerica> You might want ndiswrapper though.
<aiena> it has a macosx driver
<aiena> do you think that can be used
<aiena> since mac is unix based
<aiena> I think
<SonikkuAmerica> Can you pastebin your [ lsusb ] output?
<SonikkuAmerica> aiena: I think it can. Step 1: ^
<aiena> one sec
<aiena> SonikkuAmerica: http://pastebin.com/rbeKRwqr
<aiena> the last one kye systems is the usb device
<SonikkuAmerica> OK. Now how about [ xinput list ]?
<aiena> SonikkuAmerica: pastebin.com/3Fk4EqYB
<aiena> it is there as Genius EasyPenM406
<aiena> under virtual core poiner
<SonikkuAmerica> id=16
 * aiena nods
<SonikkuAmerica> Does it work as a mouse?
<aiena> yes
<aiena> but no clicking
<GridCube> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2040033
<aiena> no pressure sensitvity
<SonikkuAmerica> GridCube: I was looking at that first thing. GMTA.
<mo> howdy, i have a question
<SonikkuAmerica> !question | mo
<ubottu> mo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest74470: Did you forget to auth?
<Guest74470> i try to lock down some settings
<Guest74470> no, didn't know io have to. no matter.
<aiena> GridCube: thanks looking at the video
<Guest74470> i tried to use /etc/xdg/xfce4/kiosk/kioskrc
<Guest74470> but it seems not to be read at all
<Guest74470> (tried strace -f to check for that.)
<Guest74470> and nothing honors the settings therein
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest74470: That's probably becuase it's .kioskrc
<Guest74470> why would it be?
<SonikkuAmerica> Or it's kiosk.rc
<aiena> GridCube: thats exactly what is happening
<SonikkuAmerica> either way
<Guest74470> in libxfce4util there is exactly that path given (strings /usr/lib/libxfc....)
<Guest74470> xfce4-kiosk-query gives me the correct information about locked down capabilities
<Guest74470> but xfce (and the xubuntu-session) don't honor those settings
<GridCube> aiena, read the thread
<Guest74470> do you know anything about that?
<aiena> yes reading !!
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest74470: Can't say I have... you may need to wait around or ask in #xfce
<GridCube> Guest74470, a workaround we found once was to change the owner of ~/.config/xfce4 files to root, that way no changes will affect the files by the user meddlings
<Guest74470> that is not so good
<GridCube> do you understand what i mean?
<GridCube> yes, thats not the best option but kiosk doesnt really work anymore
<Guest74470> because our homedirs are on an nfs, and the /etc/skel is chowned to the newly created users and stuff
<GridCube> cant you just make ~/.config/xfce4 a symlink to a root dir?
<Guest74470> so, having root:root files in $HOMEs is ... kinda tinkery
<Guest74470> i could do that, yes
<GridCube> Guest74470, i know this is not optimal, but its the best workaround we found
<Guest74470> would have been nice to have a 'real' xfce-way solution
<Guest74470> booted kde out for that
<GridCube> Guest74470, yes, i know
<GridCube> you could ask on #xfce but i dont think it would change much
<Guest74470> (there is NO way to config a kde besides the graphical stuff. a zillion files which are all working together, .inis, xmls ans config-servers... that's no way to admin many users
<Guest74470> and the docs are for kde 2.somethingreallyold
<Guest74470> ok
<GridCube> Guest74470, you could report the kiosk fail to the #xfce-dev people and see if they can guide you? but i don't know
<Guest74470> will do
<Guest74470> thanks anyway :)
<GridCube> Guest74470, good lucks and report your findings if you do find a best solution i would like to know
<xubuntu351> Hi, I have a proplem during the install process where I get the following message "We're sorry; the installer crashed.  After you close this window, we'll allow..."
<GridCube> what release?
<GridCube> did you check the iso?
<xubuntu351> 12.10
<GridCube> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xubuntu351> I will check it now. But I've had the same error twice.  The first time was trying to instaqll on a normall HDD from a USB and the second time was trying again from a CD rom to my primary SSD.
<GridCube> mmm maybe its another problem then, what computer is it?
<xubuntu351> It is an Acer Veriton S6710
<xubuntu351> Also, I have installed successfully on another pc
<xubuntu351> Is it possible that the error is caused because of a connectivity issue? This machine uses a wireless connection.  My other is hard wired.
<GridCube> it might, but you can unplug it completely from the internet first if that bothers you, the install will use the cd files and will update later
<aiena> GridCube: synaptics says that the installed version of evdev is 1.2.7.3 but I cannot find version 2.5.99 listed
<aiena> snyway I can get it
<aiena> *anyway
<GridCube> thats a huge leap between versions there
<aiena> yes
<GridCube> and why do you need this newer version?
<aiena> see http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/digimend/index.php?title=Tablet_support_status
<aiena> specifcally KYE EasyPen M406
<aiena> in that link
<GridCube> aiena, have you tried other graphic programs? like krita, mypaint, gimp, pinta?
<aiena> I tried with gimp as base
<aiena> krita states on its site that it only supports wacom
<aiena> so that may not be a good testebed
<aiena> *test bed
<GridCube> !info evdev
<ubottu> Package evdev does not exist in quantal
<aiena> hmm
<GridCube> !search evdev
<ubottu> Found:
<GridCube> !info xserver-xorg-input-evdev
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-input-evdev (source: xserver-xorg-input-evdev): X.Org X server -- evdev input driver. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.7.3-0ubuntu2 (quantal), package size 33 kB, installed size 132 kB
<aiena> wait one sec
<aiena> hmm it say 1:2.7.0 in synaptics
<aiena> does that mean 2.7.0 is the version number ?
<GridCube> i dont know what that means
<GridCube> probably yes
<GridCube> !info linux-generic
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.0.27.43 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<aiena> GridCube: can you red http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/digimend/index.php?title=Tablet_setup_with_xf86-input-evdev and tell me what you understand from it ?
<aiena> *read
<aiena> maybe I have to alter the configuration file
<aiena> and then it will work
<aiena> but not sure
<GridCube> :/ i dont know any of this xorg magic
<aiena> (:
<aiena> Well I guess I'll never get it working the way its supposed to but will keep trying
<GridCube> aiena, maybe ask on #xorg ? give them all the info you gathered and that page especifically
<aiena> thanks GridCube
<aiena> GridCube: Whenever I use the sudo command to install a package it request my authentication in the terminal but whenever i try to  type in anything it does not go into the terminal
<aiena> this is weird
<aiena> if i press ctrl+z it quits and input works normally again in terminal
<GridCube> it should
<GridCube> sudo doesnt change your user, its just for the running application
<aiena> ok
<aiena> I am installing wizardpen
<aiena> it might fix my problem
<aiena> http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/digimend/index.php?title=Tablet_setup_with_WizardPen
<aiena> i have succeded uptill unzipping the tarball no the desktop
<aiena> now I need to compile it
<aiena> but not sure about the dependency bit
<aiena> can you help
<GridCube> if deps are unmet it will tell you
<GridCube> read the README files
<aiena> it states
<aiena>  
<aiena> Packages to build you must have installed:
<aiena>  
<aiena> sudo apt-get install xutils-dev xutils libx11-dev libxext-dev build-essential xautomation xinput xserver-xorg-dev
<aiena>  
<aiena> but running the sudo command doesn;t work
<aiena> I am on administrator login
<aiena> how do I install the deps
<aiena> synaptics ?
<GridCube> adinistrator login?
<GridCube> there is no such thing
<aiena> administrator
<aiena> hmm maybe not
<aiena> theres one in windows I assumed it was so in linux too as i use the same authentication to install drivers etc
<GridCube> aiena, sudo apt-get should work, unless you have another apt program locking the sources
<aiena> it works untill it ask for my authetication
<GridCube> its your password
<aiena> then when i type any letter in terminal
<GridCube> the one you use to login to the system everyday
<aiena> it freezes over till i press ctrl+z
<aiena> i can't input a thing into terminal
<aiena> at that point
<aiena> this is the problem
<GridCube> when you type your password you dont see anything
<GridCube> but its typing
<GridCube> just hit enter after the password is entered
<aiena> GridCube: ah it is hidden
<aiena> thanks
<aiena> should i unplug my tablet when istallingt dependencies and wizardpen ?
<aiena> *installing
<GridCube> dont see why you should
<aiena> ok
<aiena> dependencies are installing I am getting all the feedback in the terminal I'll inform you when its done installing
<aiena> ok completed
<GridCube> aiena, linux does have an "administrator" user, his name is "root" you use sudo to fake root
<GridCube> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<aiena> ok
<aiena> ls
<aiena> ok
<aiena> I am leaning more about the terminal from you thanksa lot
<aiena> *learning
<aiena> I am familiar with the dos shell but not the linux shell
<GridCube> lol, after using a real terminal you will want to kill cmd
<aiena> definitely
<aiena> :P
<aiena> linux terminal is way more powerful
<GridCube> autocompletion and bash history have saved my life more than once
<aiena> also dangerous though
<GridCube> not really, if you dont  use sudo
<aiena> ok
<aiena> GridCube: now I am supposed to run autogen.sh
<aiena> do i run it with ./autogen.sh
<GridCube> i would guess so, if thats what the README says
<aiena> the readme does not say that this http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/digimend/index.php?title=Tablet_setup_with_WizardPen does under compiling section
<aiena> maybe i have to chmod +x it
<aiena> but i forgot if it is chmod+x autogen.sh
<aiena> or chmod +x ./autogen.sh
<aiena> or chmod +x /autogen.sh
<aiena> what do you think just read the link
<aiena> and tell me
<aiena> they have this line ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
<aiena> though i dont know what the prefix bit at the end means
<GridCube> aiena, its the a makefile file there?
<aiena> but is the --prefix=/usr needed
<aiena> what does that bit mena
<aiena> *mean
<aiena> do i have to chmod +x autogen.sh
<GridCube> it means if you want to change where the program will reside, in this case /usr
<aiena> ok
<knome> most probably not if the instructions do not say so.
<aiena> the instructions on the website say so
<aiena> so i think so it has to reside there
<GridCube> do so then
<aiena> GridCube: is that the correct syntax
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> it will generate the makefile
<aiena> GridCube: it says autoreconf not found
<aiena> what does that mean ?
<GridCube> !search autoreconf
<ubottu> Found:
<GridCube> !info build-essentials
<ubottu> Package build-essentials does not exist in quantal
<GridCube> whaaat
<knome> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 5 kB, installed size 37 kB
<baizon> damn, he was faster :(
<knome> hah, i even double-checked with apt-get show on a terminal.
<baizon> i did with http://packages.ubuntu.com :>
<aiena> grid
<aiena> GridCube:
<aiena> autoconf libtool pkg-config
<aiena> The program 'autoconf' can be found in the following packages:
<aiena>  * autoconf
<aiena>  * autoconf2.13
<aiena> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<aiena> i presume this means autoconf isnt there yet
<knome> !pastebin | aiena
<ubottu> aiena: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<GridCube> lol i added an s
<aiena> knome: it was short so thought I'd just list it here directly
<GridCube> aiena, as said, you probably need build-essential
<GridCube> i didnt say it tho
<aiena> GridCube: you are right
<aiena> it is listed on the website
<aiena> but it waqs not listed in the readmen
<aiena> i sudo built from the readme
<aiena> it states build-essential is already the newest version
<xubuntu481> hi
<GridCube> !hi | xubuntu481
<ubottu> xubuntu481: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<aiena> GridCube: what is autorenconf ?
<GridCube> i have not the slightiest idea
<aiena> one sec
<GridCube> !info autoconf
<ubottu> autoconf (source: autoconf): automatic configure script builder. In component main, is optional. Version 2.69-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 554 kB, installed size 1889 kB
<aiena> GridCube: see http://pastebin.com/q1NdsSCU
<GridCube> have you already installed build-essential?
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<aiena> yes
<aiena> when i sudo
<aiena> it sates that I already have the latest version
<aiena> and terminates
<aiena> GridCube: http://pastebin.com/7gTyMFQ8
<aiena> GridCube: http://www.gnu.org/savannah-checkouts/gnu/autoconf/manual/autoconf-2.69/html_node/autoreconf-Invocation.html
<aiena> autoreconf icalls autoconf
<aiena> so and other things
<aiena> *calls
<GridCube> then sudo apt-get install autoconf
<aiena> ok
<aiena> ok installing
<aiena> ok done installing
<GridCube> try again
<aiena> should i retry the .sh
<aiena> ok
<aiena> GridCube: http://pastebin.com/QbQDt34k
<aiena> i presume i need to install the other components too for autoreconf
<aiena> autoconf, autoheader, aclocal, automake, libtoolize, and autopoint
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> all of them
<aiena> these are called by autoreconf
<antisober552> Hi guys ive instslled xubuntu 13.04 looks great
<aiena> ok doing
<antisober552> But the systems wirking good no freezes touch wood
<GridCube> compiling does that kind of things aiena it does needs lots of things to work, thats why we all preffer .deb files where all the compiling was already done
 * aiena nods
<aiena> I agree
<GridCube> antisober552, :D excellent
 * GridCube crossfingers for antisober552 
<antisober552> The only thing is i cant get it to detect my wifi card
<aiena> GridCube: ubuntu cant find the package autoheader needed by autoreconf
<aiena> dont know what to do
<rhin0> is it wrong not to like regex
<aiena> it cant find autoheader and libtoolize in http://www.gnu.org/savannah-checkouts/gnu/autoconf/manual/autoconf-2.69/html_node/autoreconf-Invocation.html
<aiena> sigh
<knome> aiena, they are probably in other packages, starting with lib*. you could also install intltool if that's what it's after.
<aiena> one sec knome cal you have a look at http://pastebin.com/Sb2mkN5P
<aiena> *can you have a ...
<aiena> see line 14 onwards
<knome> aiena, you can try to install the package libtool as well.
<antisober552> Okay can some one help me it looks like i will install my drivers for my wifi card as its not reading
<aiena> knome: trying and will see
<aiena> knome: it succeded but I made a mistake i forgot to add the --prefix=/usr
<aiena> so how do i do what --prefix=/usr does manually
<knome> just run the script again with that
<knome> you have done nothing final/irreversible yet.
<aiena> ok thanks
<aiena> ok
<aiena> now i should run the next 2 commands make
<aiena> and sudo make install
<aiena> right
<SonikkuAmerica> Will the messaging menu ever come back to Xubuntu?
<aiena> i think so everything is correct to this point
<aiena> knome: is make irrevocable ?
<knome> no.
<baizon> SonikkuAmerica: yes, since xfce is working on a gtk3 port. In the worst case it should happen 2015
<aiena> what about make install
<knome> that's somewhat more final.
<aiena> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> baizon: Guess that was a stupid question, because I knew XFCE was working on GTK+ 3 migration.
<knome> there might be uninstallation instructions, but you probably want to see if what you build works first
<aiena> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> Then again, the only dumb question is the one that isn't asked... so...
<baizon> SonikkuAmerica: well, else thats a question for #ubuntu, because they write the code :)
<SonikkuAmerica> XD
<knome> baizon, not really... they won't support GTK2.
<knome> baizon, if it is going to be done, it's somebody that actually needs the GTK2 port.
<baizon> knome: ok
<SonikkuAmerica> MATE would, but that's kind of outta the league.
<baizon> i think until then, xfce will be gtk3 :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Soon enough it will... there's supposed to be GTK+ 3 forwards compat in 4.12, although it'll still be coded in GTK+ 2
<antisober552> Hey guys do you think it could be my wifi card which is making ubuntu not boot or freezes the pc
<baizon> antisober552: no
<antisober552> Cause when the wifi pci card is put on the system my pc does not load xubuntu but with it out xubuntu loads first time
<GridCube> it might be faulty the
<antisober552> Just shut down pc pluged it in and no boot
<GridCube> antisober552, maybe, just maybe, you have network boot enabled on your bios?
<antisober552> Oh good thinking
<aiena> knome: is there a way to open a directory in thunar by typing /usr/lib for example like in windows
<aiena> i can find the bar only icons
<GridCube> thunar /path/to/dir
<knome> aiena, view -> location selector -> toolbar style
<aiena> knome: thanks a lot I am more comfortable this way
<antisober552> I cant see network boot in the bios
<GridCube> then i dont know
<aiena> brb - reboot
<antisober552> Umm the only other thing i can think off is that my power supply is not powerful to run everythink
<antisober552> But just took wifi card out and booted first time
<antisober552> Its wired ummm
<antisober552> Im gunna leave xubuntu running to see if it freezes cause i checked system required and my pc meets all requirement's
<antisober552> Okay im 100% sure i might have a faulty pci card
<GridCube> C: yay! antisober552
<antisober552> For 20 mins pc been fine plug the pci card in and no boot
<antisober552> Just pluged pci card out rebooted pc and boots on xubuntu first time
<GridCube> C:
<antisober552> So what can i do to get this pc online though wifi
<antisober552> Can the card be unsuitible for ubuntu
<GridCube> maybe try an usb network card
<antisober552> Lol i dont have any i brought this one off a friend
<antisober552> Umm might have to wait until payday to get one
<antisober552> Of all things why the wifi card
<antisober552> I also have a hdd problem but its not a problem as such
<antisober552> When i boot pc i get a disk error but restart the pc it goes away
<rhin0> glike I said .. ndiswrapper ""
<rhin0> wraps windows drivers for use in linux
<rhin0> so if the card doesn't have a linux driver
<antisober552> No the pc does not like the card at all
<rhin0> not even on windows
<antisober552> If i put the wifi card in the pc does not boot
<rhin0> get a usb wreiless dongle
<rhin0> i recommend for standard
<rhin0> netgear wg511 v2
<rhin0> http://support.netgear.com/images/wg111v2_tcm122-54169.gif
<rhin0> or 3
<rhin0> that thing ^ is about as standard anc compatible as you can get
<rhin0> works 100pc with xubuntu
<rhin0> they're cheap
<antisober552> I was thinking maybe getting a wifi dongle  + 3g so i can top it up and use it when im out
<rhin0> $5.90
<SonikkuAmerica> In which dollar?
 * rhin0 has 2
<rhin0> US
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh good...
<rhin0> i got one from china
<SonikkuAmerica> I have a 300-300 USB WNA I got for $45
<rhin0> http://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mpFdd2LAih104D0O9uaX5gA.jpg
<antisober552> Im not going 4 weeks without wifi on my pc
<rhin0> router
<antisober552> I cant believe out of all the things it could of been it had to be wifi card
<antisober552> But loving xubuntu 13.04
<MonoLinux> hola, alguien sabe cuanta ram usa Xubuntu sin intefaz grafica?
<antisober552> Hey guys i have a spare motherboard its pretty much the same is i already got installed in my pc the only problem is that i beleive it has a bios problem
<antisober552> Do you think i should try that board
<tethtibis> what kind of problem?
<tethtibis> have you tried removing the cmos battery and booting it to resolve the issue with it?
<tethtibis> or have you tried re-flashing the bios to remove the issue?
<antisober552> Well you boot this board up it gets so far then shuts down and
<tethtibis> or, if you can actually access the bios, returning it to defaults?
<antisober552> No cause i dont have the skills to do that
<tethtibis> oh.
<antisober552> I can access the bios using defualt settings does not work
<tethtibis> well, if it's shutting down after a certain time, it could be related to heat or power.
<antisober552> Ummmm
<tethtibis> heat can be resolved by adding thermal paste to the heat sink on the processor usually,
<antisober552> You get passed the bios then it just shuts off
<tethtibis> and if it's a power issue, try running it with all the expansion cards removed.
<tethtibis> yeah, that sounds like a heat or power issue, not bios.
<antisober552> Okay thanks man you guys are really healpful
<tethtibis> if it were a bios issue, it would generally give you some error, either on the screen, or audibly.
<antisober552> I like my other board more aswell
<tethtibis> np, hope it helps.
<tethtibis> lol.
<tethtibis> you can get thermal paster from any computer store or best buy for like 10 bucks.
<tethtibis> *thermal paste*
<tethtibis> I'd look into that before power supply.
<tethtibis> heat is generally the first thing to cause that.
<antisober552> I have thermal paste from fixing xbox 360 i did that as a little repair plase but
<antisober552> Other thing my old board does not have sata where the board im using atm does
<antisober552> Which i found out today while i striped my board
<antisober552> Okay looking at my processor theres a pin missing
<tethtibis> well, that's no good. :OP
<antisober552> Nope
<antisober552> I do have a new processor
<tethtibis> i guess you found your problem, though. that's good. :O)
<antisober552> The on board battery is in the wrong way
<Pici> Surely this sounds like a better topic for ##hardware than #xubuntu
<tethtibis> that only causes the cmos settings not to save, no biggie in this instance.
<antisober552> I know
<antisober552> I know this is of topic guys
<antisober552> But i love doing this sort off stuff
<tethtibis> honestly doesn't hurt my feelings. it's not like we were discussing anything else. :OP
<antisober552> Lol
<well_laid_lawn> I kept opening this channel thinking someone needed help but it was just random chatter...
<well_laid_lawn> that's the point of #offtopic
<antisober552> Hey dude it was a bad proccessor
<aiena> Anybody who uses a genius tablet with xubuntu on this channel ?
<antisober552> Even the pci card works on that board :-)
<antisober552> So i how have 2 pc without hdd one with out ram but apart from that i got 3 of my old pc working i dont mind spending out on new ram and hdd
<well_laid_lawn> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<carrera> Greetings Everyone!  :)
<tethtibis> hello. :O)
<aiena> is there any virtual audio driver in linux which can be used like stereo mix to stream all audio playing from the soundcard to audacity ?
<carrera> Hi
<Chaser> Hello, is there a cheese like webcam application suitable for xubuntu ? I don't want to pull in all the dependencies for cheese.
<SonikkuAmerica> Chaser: Why not?
<carrera> how can I change the Settings->Window Manager->Keyboard shortcuts?
<SonikkuAmerica> carrera: Hit the green + sign near the bottom.
<SonikkuAmerica> Or click the shortcut you wish to change.
<carrera> SonikkuAmerica, I don't have it. All I have is Clear and Reset to Defaults
<Chaser> SonikkuAmerica, It wants to install various gnome stuff.
<SonikkuAmerica> Chaser: GNOME stuff? Or GTK stuff?
<carrera> SonikkuAmerica, nothing happens when I click the shortcuts either
<Chaser> SonikkuAmerica, I am guessing GNOME as the extra packages it wants to install are brasero* gstreamer* some evolution packages apart from others.
<SonikkuAmerica> Chaser: Are they in "Suggested packages" or directly under "The following packages will be installed"?
<SonikkuAmerica> carrera: Weird.
<Chaser> SonikkuAmerica, the latter
<carrera> yup!  :(
<xubuntu996> Just reinstalled xubuntu 12.10 and the Google Play Music website (in Google Chrome) just plays way too fast, Any suggestions?
<SonikkuAmerica> carrera: Ummm... try reinstalling xfce4-settings-manager?
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntu996: Too fast? What does it use to play?
<xubuntu996> It plays 1.5 times faster than normal.
<carrera> SonikkuAmerica, I'm on Version 4.8, distributed by Xubuntu
<carrera> SonikkuAmerica, which I installed on ubuntu 12.04
<carrera> SonikkuAmerica, but I have the same problem in Xubuntu 12.10 running on VirtualBox
<xubuntu996> Thanks. Bedtime for me.
<SonikkuAmerica> xubuntu996: I didn't even finish! O_O
<SonikkuAmerica> carrera: It works for me on Ubuntu Studio 12.10 running XFCE 4.10
<SonikkuAmerica> Chaser: Did you try Google?
<SonikkuAmerica> carrera: You might ask in #xfce
<SonikkuAmerica> carrera: They might know a thing or 2
<carrera> I tried App Menu->Settings-?Window Manager to no avail
<SonikkuAmerica> carrera: You're double-clicking, right?
<carrera> same thing as App Menu->Settings->Settings Manager->Window Manager
<carrera> Duh!
<carrera> SonikkuAmerica, THANKS!
<Chaser> SonikkuAmerica, yup, vlc mplayer etc seem to be the alterative applications.
<Chaser> SonikkuAmerica, vlc works ! cool.
<SonikkuAmerica> carrera: Sometimes even I overrun common sense.
<carrera> SonikkuAmerica, :)
<carrera> SonikkuAmerica, I think it's because u only have to click on the shortcut in Gnome
<SonikkuAmerica> Chaser: Didn't know it did, but I (gasp) don't have a webcam on this lappie.
<carrera> I want to change the workspace navigation shortcuts
<carrera> it currently has <Control><Alt>Up
<Chaser> SonikkuAmerica, yup apparently doing vlc v412:///dev/video0 brings up the webcam video stream.
<SonikkuAmerica> Awesome.
<carrera> and I want to change it to just <Control>Up
<carrera> but when hit <Control>Up, it shows as <Primary>Up
<carrera> what's <Primary>?
<carrera> does that for both <Control> keys
<SonikkuAmerica> carrera: That is correct (and intended)
<carrera> okay, but why do they call it <Primary> and not <Control>?
<SonikkuAmerica> carrera: I think there's an article on that somewhere...
<carrera> ok
<carrera> I'll Google it
<carrera> what was the green button u were talking about?
<SonikkuAmerica> carrera: That was to add a shortcut.
<carrera> why don't I have that?
<SonikkuAmerica> Settings > Settings Manager > Keyboard > Shortcuts....
<carrera> thanks
<antisober552> hi guys so ive managed to fix all my problems and have my wifi pci card installed aswell i just want to thanks everyone for helping me out over the last few days
<antisober552> ive even got my dvd-rw to work again
<xyzone> no prob
<antisober552> im running xubuntu 13.04 and its alwsome
<antisober552> one more thing i need help with i was told about this program but cant remember whats its called its so i can run php
<antisober552> i think it was called php cli
<genii-around> Probably php5-cli
<antisober552> thats sound right
<SonikkuAmerica> Grrr... My Logitech USB headphones now cause sound to become extinct!
<David-A> antisober552: tips: if you had searched for   php cli   in Synaptic or Software Center you would probably have recognized the package name in the result list.
<antisober552> i couldnt find it but i fould it now
<David-A> ok fair
<carrera> antisober552, have u tried any other flavors like lubuntu?
<carrera> I really like Gnome Classic but don't like the Unity and zeitgeist
<carrera> so I'm looking for something lighter like xfce and lxde
<antisober552> im going to
<antisober552> i would go for xubuntu 12.10
<carrera> why not 13.04?
<carrera> it's in Beta
<antisober552> im using 13.04 and working great
<carrera> there u go
<antisober552> the 13.04 is
<carrera> did u run 12.10 as well?
<carrera> has 13.04 changed a lot from 12.10?
<carrera> I'm running xubuntu 12.10 on VirtualBox
<antisober552> but i did worked really well
<carrera> thanks
<antisober552> 13.04 is really nice
<carrera> let us know what u think of lubuntu
<carrera> did u try the ubuntu with Gnome classic?
<antisober552> your welcome im gunna try lubuntu soon as i already have it on usb
<antisober552> no
<carrera> I find the Gnome windows much nicer
<David-A> carrera: the Mate desktop looks very much like Gnome2, if you liked that. (I have only tried it briefly, don't know if it is good enough)
<antisober552> i saw picture of it and thought it didnt look as clean as xubuntu
<carrera> windows, menus and the general look and feel I should say
<carrera> David-A, thank u sir!
<carrera> I really like Gnome2
<carrera> but I can live with other stuff too
<carrera> I used to work on xvwm on Solaris for 5 years
<carrera> 6 really, from '99 to '05
<carrera> err, I think it was fvwm
<antisober552> [ERROR] Please install "autoconf" anyone know how to fix that
<genii-around> install autoconf ?
<carrera> David-A, does Mint come with MATE?
<David-A> carrera: yes, but have you looked if it is in (x)ubuntu's repository?
<carrera> no
<carrera> here is why
<carrera> currently I'm running Ubuntu 12.04.02 on nice 18.4" Toshiba Qosmio X500
<carrera> I have 2 SanDisk 480 Gb SSDs
<carrera> naturally I've RAID 0
<xyzone> what's the fail rate on ssds?
<David-A> xyzone: that is not an xubuntu question, but i'v had an eeepc with SSDs for 4 years. havn't noticed any problem with them.
<David-A> xyzone: as for rotating disks, there should be data sheets with meassures of expected lifetime and read error rates.
<David-A> xyzone: is there anything special that concerns you?
<xyzone> no David-A thanks
<David-A> xyzone: web sites that sell stuff usually have comment fields where you can read customer's opinions about each product. (I'v read some SSDs have had problems)
<carrera> I could have gone with Ubuntu Alternate but I went with the Server edition cause I wanted to install just Gnome Classic
<carrera> sorry, I was on the phone with my sister
<carrera> but after I installed the Gnome shell, I realized that I HAD to install Unity too!  :(
<carrera> now, I have 2 problems
<carrera> I like Ubuntu but I do NOT like Unity and zeitgeit
<carrera> *zeitgeist
<carrera> and I like to have RAID 0
<carrera> cause I get great speed with my Core i7 and 1666 MHz bus
<carrera> server + Gnome is not an option, cause I have to install Unity too
<carrera> so I might as well install the Alternate ed
<pleia2> can you folks take non-Xubuntu support talk to #xubuntu-offtopic, please? :)
<carrera> this is xubuntu talk
<carrera> wait
<carrera> but I only saw the desktop editions in both xubuntu and lubuntu reps
<carrera> I'm on XFCE 4.8 right now, and xchat suddenly closed on me
<David-A> carrera: you installed X and it installs Y,Z by dependency. if you uninstalled X and want to uninstall Y,Z as well, then in Synaptic try select Status & auto removable, or  sudo apt-get autoremove
<carrera> does anyone know what key kills a window?
<carrera> David-A, actually installing Gnome didn't install Unity
<carrera> I had to install it so I would get a graphical login screen
<carrera> does xubuntu have an alternate edition?
<carrera> so I can configure RAID 0
<Guest19> Is it possible to remove all the installed software without breaking Xfce?
<SonikkuAmerica> XFCE IS software.
<Guest19> I mea some of the apps
<SonikkuAmerica> You can remove the apps without breaking XFCE...
<SonikkuAmerica> Some will knock off xubuntu-desktop but that's just a pointer package, no problem there
<Guest19> good to know' just want to try a
<Guest19> very stripped version
<SonikkuAmerica> k
<Guest19> had a problem once with a buntu distro and I removed the evolutution email and the DB and it broke Gnome
<SonikkuAmerica> Evolution is part of GNOME... you don't uninstall it. XD
<Guest19> found that out the hard way
<SonikkuAmerica> Thunar is about the only XFCE component that doesn't start with XF
<SonikkuAmerica> And Orage
<Guest19> all i want on the lappy is some office stuff vlc and a VM
<SonikkuAmerica> So don't remove Thunar, Orage or anything that starts with XF and you'll be fine.
<Guest19> great thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> Also don't remove ARandR
<SonikkuAmerica> That manages your screen.
<Guest19> Is there any docs that state what is part of Xfce?
#xubuntu 2013-04-18
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah... http://xfce.org/projects
<SonikkuAmerica> The "Core Components" section is what you want not to touch.
<Guest19> I am testing mint cinnamon on a HP dv9000 and it just seems to have too many small gltches
<SonikkuAmerica> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest19> that is why I am investigating xubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh.
<SonikkuAmerica> By the way, random question: How do you pronounce Xubuntu?
<Guest19> no clue
<SonikkuAmerica> I've heard Zoobuntu, Ecks-ubuntu and Ksubuntu...
<David-A> SonikkuAmerica: I think they are all right (different languages/countries have different pronunciation rules)
<SonikkuAmerica> I had this long argument with GridCube over it
<Guest19> anyway mint is just having X server problems on this lappy
<SonikkuAmerica> Oi
<Guest19> So I am hoping that Xubuntu will be a bit better
<SonikkuAmerica> It could be. What's your hardware look like? [ lspci ]
<Guest19> intel core duo 2 core 3gig ram nvidia GO 8600m intell chipset and networking
<SonikkuAmerica> What's an nVidia GO?
<Guest19> one drive is an intelSSD x25' a 500ghitachi and a lightscribe DVD
<Guest19> mobile version of a 8600GS
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh
<Guest19> want to put root on the SSD
<Guest19>  and home,var,temp,and user on the 500 platter
<David-A> Guest19: /user ?  you mean /usr ?
<Guest19> yea
<Guest19> anything that would have a lot of writes on the platter drive
<David-A> Guest19: /usr is not short for "user". it makes more sense to think of it as part of the system, like /etc, /bin, etc, that you would have on the SSD
<Guest19>  also if I make the OS mad by my tinkkering I won't lose my settings during a re install
<David-A> Guest19: I'd think you'd have the system on the SSD for performance reasons. blindlingly fast program starts. (I am not an expert, but ... "wear" on an SSD should not be a major concern these days, I think)
<Guest19> it is fast with mint right now, but the little glitches with it are making me look at xubuntu
<Guest19> with just / on the SSD and a few programs on a 40G drive there is alot ofextra space for wear leveling
<Dr-Dave> Sooo, here is what I need to do --- I would like to have remote access to a computer on my home network... access from within the home network and access from my mobile/cellular internet. What do I need to install on on the -remote- computer and what do I need to install on the -controlling- computer.  Also, with regards to the accessing the -remote- computer from outside my network... do I need a separate computer as a VPN server or an SSH server and if so,
<Dr-Dave> what should I install?
<Dr-Dave> I just need command line access ... not graphical
<GridCube> Dr-Dave, i would recommend you owncloud, or a mpd server, or even a samba server
<David-A> Guest19: the drive does not know of the file system. wear leveling is taking place about the same if the file has plenty of free space or not.
<David-A> Guest19: but if the filesystem is very full it may suffer fragmentation, which may reduce performance and increase wear on the drive
<Guest19> from my experience if you have  a 2:1 ratio of free space to used or more
<Guest19> it better
<Dr-Dave> GridCube  -- I just need to have command line access to the -remote- computer. IE, for rebooting, update installations, shutting down etc... I'm not transfering files or anything. However, I need to do that when I'm on my network, and when I'm mobile or on a different network like the Library, a friends house or something.
<Guest19> so i'm using about 10g of a 40g drive
<Guest19> room enough for any trim or wear function
<David-A> Guest19: you mean like 33% full (66% free)? that sounds little. (in my experience with rotating drives, fragmentation seems develop when over 90% full (10% free))
<Guest19> nand doesn't work like that
<Guest19> it has to play with the whole block or nothing
<Guest19> got to let the cat out be back
<David-A> Guest19: I know. wear leveling moves data around when a block is written. it does not matter how full the file system is. but fragmentation matters, because then data is written to more blocks.
<GridCube> Dr-Dave, oh then a ssh server its what you need
<David-A> Guest19: will you be using a file system type that is designed for SSDs?
<GridCube> Dr-Dave, there is putty apps for symbian android an so on, to log in to the ssh servers
<SonikkuAmerica> David-A: extN is not recommended for SSDs?
<GridCube> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Dr-Dave> GridCube == do I install SSH server on the --remote-- computer?
<GridCube> Dr-Dave, you install the server in the machine you want to control
<GridCube> and the clients in the clients that want to control the machine
<Guest19> David-A: right now it running with ext4
<Dr-Dave> GridCube -- OK, I'll give that a try.   I'm assuming that Xubuntu does not have that SSH stuff installed. ==Back in the day== of Ubuntu 10.04LTS ... I was able to SSH in from a winDOHs box with putty without installing anything....
<Guest19> David-A: that is why I want a large free to used ratio
<Guest19> David-A: run fstrim once a week or so and I see no speed loss
<GridCube> Dr-Dave, i dont remember if its there, i would read the help page i pasted you
<Dr-Dave> GridCube -- I thank you, and I'll give this a try. I was kinda thinking the SSH goodies was already installed and was figuring there was some change somewhere along the way durring version changes. Thanks again.
<GridCube> Dr-Dave, no worries and good luck
<David-A> Guest19: if you have moved /tmp, /home and /log from the SSD, there won't be frequent writes and very little wear. (have /usr on the SSD and have very good performance)
<Guest19> that about what I did and it is working well
<Guest19> I did put /usr on the platter drive as well
<Guest19> although i could put /usr in it's own portition on the SSD
<Guest19> *partition
<David-A> Guest19: then, but /usr back on the SSD. I think it belongs to the "system" and it should make it more speedy. /usr is not write intense like /tmp or /var
<Guest19> true, just want to protect it for my experimenting if I have to do a rinstall
<Guest19> *re-install
<David-A> Guest19: aha, you have programs installed that are not .deb or from the repos
<Guest19> not really but I have done some really stupid tricks will I was learning
<David-A> Guest19: but a re-install would want to create files in /usr too. could be the same kind of mess as if you had it on the root partition.
<Guest19> broken kernels broke X if you could break it I did
<Guest19> that fine it would still preserve my confg files
<David-A> the perfect experience gatherer :)
<Guest19> as long as I didn't format it
<Guest19> can not seem to type well today could be due to watching he hockey game
<David-A> Guest19: the config files are in /etc (I always add a comment "# david 2013-04-18 bla bla bla" when I manually edit config files, so I can find them and copy them to /home before a re-install)
<Guest19> There are also hidden config files for software in usr and home
<Guest19> firefox, thunderbird and skype hawe hidden config files in both usr and home
<Guest19> so does VMWare
<David-A> Guest19: if you change config files in /usr you'd have to handle that the same as when you change config files in /etc.
<Guest19> No I'm not wantinng to change them just preserve them when i have to do a re=install
<Guest19> it worxs really well
<David-A> Guest19: I don't understand what you are doing in /usr, and how a separat mount would help re-installing. It's late and I may never understand. May we drop it?
<Guest19> David-A: sure third period is starting and I want to watch
<Guest19> a good time was had
<Guest19>  thatk you
<David-A> have a nice watch
<KombuchaKip> Richard Stallman on 9/11 being an inside job: <http://www2.ae911truth.org/profile.php?uid=979964> <http://stallman.org/archives/2009-jan-apr.html#07%20April%202009%20%28Thermite%29>
<Myrtti> ok?
<SonikkuAmerica> KombuchaKip: He's quite notably anti-Semitic.
<KombuchaKip> SonikkuAmerica: He's Jewish, but regardless, what does that have to do with nano-thermite?
<KombuchaKip> SonikkuAmerica: He didn't say who he thought had done it, only that he wanted a new investigation.
<SonikkuAmerica> KombuchaKip: Oh, I read the whole article.
<SonikkuAmerica> KombuchaKip: I'm quite surprised at the number of anti-Zionist Jews out there (of all the anti-Zionist people groups), that's all.
<Myrtti> how is this relevant to Xubuntu?
<KombuchaKip> Myrtti: It's off topic.
<SonikkuAmerica> Myrtti: AFAIK it isn't.
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Myrtti> well then
<m0ther> hello
<rusman> hi
<rusman> how can upgrade my xubuntu's weather plugin?
<baizon> rusman: ?
<rusman> i installed xubuntu
<rusman> 12.04
<baizon> what weather plugin?
<rusman> xfce4-weather-plugin
<baizon> rusman: it will upgrade automatically
<rusman> i guess it was not
<baizon> what version do you have?
<packetfrog> rusman: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-weather-plugin
<packetfrog> 0.8.3 (2013-02-18) is newest
<baizon> ou well youre right
<baizon> there is a new version :D
<packetfrog> http://git.xfce.org/panel-plugins/xfce4-weather-plugin/
<packetfrog> ^
<packetfrog> Get jiggy
<rusman> baizon it did not show version
<baizon> rusman: you can download it from the raring repo
<baizon> rusman: you have the 0.7.4 version
<baizon> rusman: http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/xfce4-weather-plugin
<aiena> hi guys !! I am trying to use fdisk-l to identify my pen drive it executes in terminal but does not give any output can someone tell me why
<aiena> hmm it works with sudo very odd
<rusman> baizon please help me download plugin
<Myrtti> baizon: uhoh
<rusman> baizon should i download all dependencies?
<Myrtti> rusman: why do you want the newer one?
<Myrtti> rusman: wait a moment
<rusman> because this one has unreadable font
<rusman> very very small
<Myrtti> you probably can change it?
<aiena> rusman: u nreadable font where
<rusman> no there is no option
<aiena> whic app
<aiena> *which
<rusman> aiena on the panel
<rusman> aiena xfce4-weather-plugin
<aiena> I am trying to format a pen drive fdisk-l would not give any output untill i used sudo fdisk-l
<aiena> I have identified the postition of the pen drive as /dev/sdb
<aiena> now when I runsudo  mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb it states that the device is busy
<aiena> devicde or resource busy
<packetfrog> rusman Did you look under appearance in the settings menu?
<packetfrog> aiena unmount it
<rusman> packetfrog yes i did
<rusman>  packetfrog but found nothing in settings
<packetfrog> rusman Try the text settings in the dock settings menu
<aiena> packetfrog: if I unmount it I cant format it
<packetfrog> O_o
<rusman> o_O
<packetfrog> aiena you cant format it mounted
<rusman> aiena use GParted
<aiena> but if it is unpounted sudo fdisk -l does not show it up
<aiena> *unmounted
<aiena> so it is difficult to identify the location of an unmounted usb drive
<aiena> and I maight gformat something else
<aiena> *might
<aiena> *format
<packetfrog> aiena, sudo apt-get install gparted
<aiena> rusman: gparted works for usb's too
<rusman> packetfrog where is dock settings menu ?
<packetfrog> rusman right click on the dock anywhere and click the lower pref menu   the higher one is for whatever your clicked
<packetfrog> aiena, gparted works on any drive your cant mount
<packetfrog> can*
<aiena> thanks
<baizon> aiena: have you used sudo?
<aiena> baizon yes
<aiena> for both
<aiena> if i did not use sufdo fdisk -l
<aiena> it would not show up the device locations
<aiena> i found the location to be /dev/sdb
<aiena> then i used sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb
<aiena> it states that the device is busy
<aiena> though nothing is opened from it
<aiena> its just plugged it
<aiena> *in
<aiena> thunar is closed too
<aiena> for it
<rusman> packetfrog there is no font setting i need upgrade this plugin
<packetfrog> hold on I will install it
<rusman> no
<rusman> you'll install new version
<rusman> new version have this setting
<packetfrog> Menu> Settings Manager> Appearance > Custom DPI
<packetfrog> increase it
<rusman> yes
<packetfrog> Appearance > Fonts rather
<rusman> no
<rusman> i don't want
<rusman> because it cause all system
<rusman> i need only one plugin
<rusman> this plugin with bug
<packetfrog> there is no plugin specific text size increase on even the newest version
<rusman> New option to set font size manually and removed code that did it automatically (bug #9369). Font settings can be undone by middle-clicking on the button.
<ubottu> bug 9369 in linux-source-2.6.15 (Ubuntu) "i810 sound works with OSS driver, but not with ALSA driver" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/9369
<rusman> http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-weather-plugin
<packetfrog> OIC
<baizon> rusman: the easiest way is to use the xubuntu ppa
<rusman> baizon what is it
<baizon> there you have the up to date verion of the weather plugin... https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.10
<baizon> just install the ppa and update. Done :-)
<rusman> ok ill try now
<packetfrog> ahhh I see it now
<packetfrog> under the font menu
<packetfrog> baizon is a smart sooka
<packetfrog> :>
<baizon> :P
<yurij> hello, I have a question. Is there a way to control toolbar/icon sizes in xfce? I am getting really annoyed by LibreOffice toolbars taking up to 30% of the screen...
<packetfrog> Whatcha talking about
<packetfrog> you want to resize them or get rid of them?
<yurij> toolbars. The lines, that usually are bellow menu with many icons to perform actions :D
<yurij> I want to resize them
<packetfrog> yurij Figured it out
<packetfrog> one sec
<packetfrog> In libreoffice (write for testing on my side) Tools> Options > (expand LibreOffice) View> change icon size   small
<packetfrog> yurij, ^
<packetfrog> Let me know if that works for ya
<yurij> Oh, nice. Thanks a lot
<yurij> It works, though I had some trouble finding menu because of translations :D
<aiena> baizon: how do I give administrator priviledges to KDE partition manager ?
<packetfrog> ?
<baizon> aiena: sudo
<packetfrog> gksudo
<aiena> ok in terminal thanks
<baizon> indeed, gksudo for gui
<aiena> yeak gksudo uis better
<aiena> *is
<aiena> sudo can be dangerous for gui's
<aiena> as I read
<packetfrog> Life is dangerous, Live on the edge!
<aiena> :P my life is always dangerous but living on the edge isnt necessary !! In this case
<rusman> ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.10
<rusman> oup sorry
<packetfrog> I do that all the time when using Guake :/
<rusman> baizon, packetfrog thank you. i win
<packetfrog> YAY FOR WINNING
 * packetfrog bows to baizons elite sooka style
<rusman> new version looks perfectly
<packetfrog> rusman I even left it on my toolbar  woohooo
<packetfrog> not that I need to look to see the weather   it just rains and rains here
<packetfrog> rusman. tell your frens! #xubuntu is the support channel to be in!
<rusman> ;-)
<aiena> is there a way to change the layout of xubuntu e.g. bring the toppanel to the bottom and move the quick bar at the bottom to the side or hide it ?
<aiena> *e,g,=
<aiena> *e.g.
<TheSheep> aiena: yes
<aiena> how
<TheSheep> aiena: just do it
<aiena> I am using blender and these are getting in the way
<TheSheep> aiena: right-click on the panel, select properties and change what you want
<packetfrog> right click panel  panel   prefrences
<packetfrog> the panel that is highlighted in red slashs can be dragged
<packetfrog> or you can use the menu there and do whatever
<aiena> packetfrog: is there a way to disable/hide the bottom quick bar temporarily so that it soes not pop up when i hover my mouise below ?
<aiena> or rearrange that quick bar or whatever it is called
<aiena> yep same way
<aiena> thanks guys
<packetfrog> :>
<aiena> packetfrog: is there a way to limit how a window resizes
<aiena> e.g. to set it to resize to a maximum extent smaller than the screen maximum
<packetfrog> aiena, Settings Manager > Workspaces & Margins > Margins
<aiena> packetfrog: hmm it automatically resizes correctly
<aiena> that cool
<aiena> thanks !!
<packetfrog> Its the best thing I can think of for what you want
<aiena> packetfrog: I want to change the orientation of the xubuntu menu
<aiena> I want to have the xubuntu menu pop up instead of down
<aiena> I prefer my panel down
<packetfrog> You want that bar on the bottom of the screen like windows?
<aiena> yes
<aiena> but the menu gets hidden
<packetfrog> by what?
<aiena> it moves down out of the screen like default
<aiena> instead of up
<aiena> so it does not show
<aiena> if uyou press the xubuntu logo
<aiena> the menu normally drops down
<aiena> like the file menu in windows
<aiena> now if i drag the panel to the bottom of the screen all is fine
<aiena> but the menu still drops down
<aiena> and i cant see it
<aiena> anyway to fix that ?
<aiena> hmm now it seems to work
<aiena> maybe it was not completely down
<aiena> sigh
<packetfrog> it works when I change mine...
<aiena> yup now its ok
<packetfrog> :>
<aiena> sorry to bother you
<packetfrog> yours must have been high on crack for a minute
<packetfrog> no bother
<packetfrog> :)
<aiena> :P
<aiena> probably lol
 * aiena grins
<aiena> how do i install an icon to use for a launcher i have the icon file
<aiena> the icn does not appear in the icon launcher select icon list
<aiena> *icon
<aiena> I have the file
<TheSheep> aiena: there is a dropdown at the top of the icon selection dialog
<aiena> ah found it
<TheSheep> aiena: select 'image files' from it
<aiena> yes thanks TheSheep
<artearte> Hey guys, I have been trying to disable my discrete graphics card for quite a while and now I think I did. Does anybody know how I can make sure it's off? lspci still lists it.
<baizon> artearte: this command egrep -i " connected|card detect|primary dev" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<packetfrog> artearte, http://forums.eukhost.com/f15/how-do-i-turn-off-discrete-graphics-card-ubuntu-linux-hybrid-graphics-17897/#.UW_Vc6ClfVM
<packetfrog> You can turn if off in your BIOS as well most likely
<artearte> Can't do that in HP bios sadly. I had already tried turning it off via switcheroo but since I still get [    14.120] (II) intel(0): Output LVDS1 connected[    14.142] (WW) RADEON(G0): No outputs definitely connected, trying again...[    14.142] (WW) RADEON(G0): Unable to find connected outputs - setting 1024x768 initial framebuffer                I guess I hadn't.
<antisober552> Hi guys
<baizon> hi andrzejr
<packetfrog> artearte, lspci shows my nvidia card but I know its not in use.
<baizon> hi antisober552
<packetfrog> hello mrhigh552
<artearte> That was the output of egrep -i " connected|card detect|primary dev" /var/log/Xorg.0.log and I'm pretty sure it's still in use because of how much power it's drawing.
<antisober552> So i know my power supply is dead as i cant power 1 dvd  and a wifi card where if i unplug my the dvd drive i can use my pci card
<antisober552> So im gunna get a new power supply next week
<packetfrog> artearte, http://askubuntu.com/questions/103253/how-do-i-turn-off-the-radeon-gpu-ono-my-hp-pavilion-dm4
<artearte> Thank you a bunch guys, I'm retarded and hadn't logged off.
<nkls> hi there! how can i back my login screen, not automaticly to log-in?
<baizon> nkls: http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1204-precise/
<baizon> nkls: question 7
<nkls> baizon, i have xubuntu xfce
<baizon> nkls: so do i
<nkls> ok
<nkls> thanks
<nkls> baizon, i have another question:
<nkls> choose password for new keyering
<nkls> this is headache for me
<nkls> can i remove this pop-up?
<baizon> i dont understand your question. You want to change your password?
<nkls> no, i want to remove this pop-up when i opened chrome
<nkls> this is something why i get every time when i open chrome
<nkls> this is something what i have every time when i opened chrome* "choose password for new keyering"
<baizon> nkls: yes, now i understand. The solution: http://karim.cytrontech.com/2013/03/22/xubuntu-solution-to-chrome-asks-for-password-to-unlock-keyring-on-startup/
<nkls> baizon, thanks!
<nkls> i will look at this now
<obscureangelPT> Hi guys
<obscureangelPT> Where do i report bugs?
<obscureangelPT> I am getting a massive bug thing on this Xubuntu 13.04
<obscureangelPT> Pulseaudio is eating me a full core of my cpu
<gusnan> obscureangelPT, looks like it is already reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1170313
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1170313 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Latest inotify patch causes 100% CPU" [High,In progress]
<obscureangelPT> yep, must be that, gonna read and confirm that i have too
<obscureangelPT> Its sad because its a netbook XD
<obscureangelPT> Anda netbook cant do nothing at higher CPU percentage
<obscureangelPT> Thanks a lot for the support
<baizon> obscureangelPT: yes i know the pain, have the same problem since this morning :(
<obscureangelPT> SO its been happening to all people with 13.04
<xubuntu593> hey anybody listen?
<baizon> xubuntu593: to?
<xubuntu593> i have a problem with my os...
<xubuntu593> i downloaded yesterday...the installation went allright....but from then,when i try to enter xubuntu a black screen appears....and nothing more... :S
<xubuntu593> any help?
<aiena> Is there a ram and processor usage widget for xubuntu ?
<SunStar> yeah for the panel
<SunStar> not aware of anything that sits on the desktop wallpaper but that doesnt mean it doesnt exists. to me the dock is a better spot for it anyways
<redcougar27> Hello, I am running Ubuntu 12.10 embedded in / along Windows xp. I want to get rid of Ubuntu (problems with Adobe Reader and I don't like the interface) and replace it by Xubuntu 12.10. There is a safe way to do it without crashing Windows xp??? Thanks
<aiena> SunStar: how do you use/install it ?
<SunStar> redcougar27, use a live USB disk to delete the xubuntu partition and resize the windows partition, then reboot the computer with the XP disk and use the recovery options to reinstall the bootloader
<redcougar27> When installing Ubuntu, it asks you "Install Ubuntu instead of Win xp OR along it without damaging windows?" I choose the later solution.
<SunStar> aiena, right click on panel 1 (the one that hides) and select panel -> new item -> search for cpu or system load monitor
<SunStar> redcougar27, sorry i misread, i thout u wanted to get rid of linux
<aiena> SunStar: thanks !! that dows not mention ram usage though !! But thanls all the same
<SunStar> redcougar27, what i would do is quit the installer and go into launcher menu -> system -> gparted and erase the Ubuntu partition and start over, then go back into the installer and install xubuntu
<holstein> aiena: i like conky
<SunStar> aiena, you sure? my system load monitor shows me CPU, RAM and SWAP
<redcougar27> No, no, I want to replace Ubuntu by XUBUNTU without damaging windows. OK, thanks for your answer, I will try.
<aiena> yes
<SunStar> thats what i said redcougar27, use gparted to delete the *Ubuntu* partiton and make a new one for your *Xubuntu* then go back to the installer
<holstein> redcougar27: no need.. xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. you can just install xfce pretty much... or convert your ubuntu to xubuntu
<aiena> SunStar: I added the wrong widget
<aiena> SunStar: how do you remove an added panel widget
<SunStar> right click on it and select remove
<redcougar27> Thanks by the way. I am moving the lawn. Bye.
<genii-around> I wonder where it's getting moved to
<SunStar> O_o
<Matteo99> Hello everybody =D Where i find a lubuntu 12.10 non-pae kernel iso? Thanks (tell me simply because i'm italian... ;D
<GridCube> non pae kernels do not exist any more, last release with non pae kernel was 12.04 xubuntu, and lubuntu for that matter
<Matteo99> GridCube: and what i do?
<Cheri703> why do you need non-pae specifically?
<GridCube> Matteo99, get 12.04 its lts
<GridCube> Cheri703, because he has a non pae cpu?
<Matteo99> Yes
<Cheri703> but can't you use pae on non pae stuff?
<Cheri703> or am I wrong?
<Matteo99> nope
<GridCube> no, you are wrong
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> ignore me then :)
<Matteo99> ahahah =D
<GridCube> dont worry :)
<Matteo99> GridCube, can you write the link for lubuntu 12.04 lts? thank you
<GridCube> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<Matteo99> GridCube,  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04.2/release/  It's correct?
<GridCube> thats for ubuntu, no xubuntu or lubuntu, you need to navigate to such directories
<GridCube> lubuntu would be http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/ and xubuntu http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/
<Matteo99> Oh. yes... But here i don't find the lts iso... omg WTF i do now
<GridCube> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<GridCube> :)
<Matteo99> oops... =D
<Matteo99> Oh. yes... But here i don't find the lts iso...
<GridCube> xubuntu 12.04 its lts, lubuntu never had an lts
<Matteo99> oh, i see
<GridCube> you can ask in their channel though
<Matteo99> oh, ok.
<Matteo99> but it isn't the problem
<Matteo99> i had to update lubuntu
<Matteo99> then i wrote sudo apt-get update
<Matteo99> then i wrote sudo apt-get upgrade
<Matteo99> and then ALT+F2
<Matteo99> and then update-manager -d
<Matteo99> i've select "a new version 12.10 is here: download" or something like that
<Matteo99> =D
<Matteo99> and i've update lubuntu
<Matteo99> but the linux-kernel generic cannot install
<Matteo99> And the indicator in the bottom of screen, after the reboot, says that the installed packages have dependencies unresolved
<Matteo99> what i do now?
<Matteo99> please help me
<holstein> Matteo99: if it were me, i would backup my data.. then i would run "sudo apt-get update" and troubleshoot errors
<Matteo99> no problem... 4 hours ago i've installed lubuntu
<Matteo99> and i haven't any data in my pc
<GridCube> Matteo99, as said, if you need non-pae kernels you need to stick to 12.04 and all its updates
<GridCube> no moving to 12.10, no using lubuntu, just xubuntu
<Matteo99> i have to re-install Lubuntu or try Xubuntu?
<Matteo99> but what i do if the support of Lubuntu ends?
<GridCube> i would recommend xubuntu, but if you dont update to 12.10 you will be fine with lubuntu
<GridCube> Matteo99, the xubuntu desktop will continue to have support for a few more years
<mikodo> Hi, I deleted and restored my Xfce 4.10 panel, and now I don't have notifications of open windows like web-pages. How do I fix that?
<GridCube> after that you need to buy a new computer or use another distro Matteo99
<Matteo99> yes
<Matteo99> thank you GridCube for your help
<GridCube> dont worry
<Matteo99> bye!
<darace> hi xubuntu users ;-)
<GridCube> !hi darace
<GridCube> !hi ¬ darace
<ubottu> GridCube: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GridCube> yes
<darace> I am looking for a chipset driver for dell latitude d610 laptop. for xubuntu 12.10. intel pentium m 740 @1.73 ghz.
<GridCube> !hi | darace
<ubottu> darace: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<GridCube> chipset?
<GridCube> what is a chipset driver if i can ask?
<darace> dont remember i would have to reboot into windows xp and look at CPU-Z
<GridCube> why do you need this "chipset driver"
<darace> intel speedstep technology
<GridCube> ain't that integrated to the kernel already?
<darace> i dont know. ima fresh newby to this. :-(
<GridCube> darace, speedstep its integrated to the kernel since linux 2.6
<darace> hwo do i gert to it?
<darace> get^^
<GridCube> darace, http://www.overloadit.com/2011/05/17/intels-speedstep-in-linux/
<darace> thanks grid
<darace> opened terminal and it read it all just right :)
<darace> permission denied using power scaling  :-/
<GridCube> sudo it
<darace> how to sudo it?
<SunStar> type sudo before the command to run as admin
<SunStar> or gksudo if it is a GUI app
<darace> okay
<darace> ty
<darace> but it still denied me
<SunStar> then sudo su
<SunStar> sudo su whateverthiscommandis
<genii-around> sudo -i
<SunStar> or that
<darace> it gave me root now
<darace> it wont let me. i just reembered Dell bios cant recoignize the power adaptor so it clocked it to half cpu at 800 mhz. gonna take me some time to find the right adaptor
<darace> in windows i could use a tool called rmclock and set it to 1.73ghz with no ill effects
<darace> doesnt seem this easy in xubuntu
<darace> im using xubuntu because i just dont feel like going to windows 7 or 8 next year when xp is pulled from support
<GridCube> darace, no idea, but i would think that at that level any tutorial for linux should help you, its not really a matter of xubuntu, and by that i mean, you can search for any applicable solution for linux and then try to figure if it will work in ubuntu
<jacklk> At the Ubuntu login screen, shutdown, restart, etc do not work. I think this may be because it needs root privalleges to do this... Can someone help?
<Matteo99> Hello everybody =D I don't speak English very well because i'm Italian... Well, this is the problem: everytime i install an update on Xubuntu 12.04 my pc freezes whit a black screen and i must force shutdown. What i do for solve this problem? Thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> !it | Matteo99, we have an Italian channel
<ubottu> Matteo99, we have an Italian channel: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Matteo99> People on #ubuntu-it don't answer.... Well, this is the problem: everytime i install an update on Xubuntu 12.04 my pc freezes whit a black screen and i must force shutdown. What i do for solve this problem? Thanks
<SunStar> have you tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SunStar> i just went throough that not 10 minutes ago n thats how i fixed it
<Matteo99> SunStar, do you talk to me?
<SunStar> yes
<Matteo99> oh, ok
<Matteo99> but 12.10 have a pae kernel and i need a non-pae
<pleia2> dist-upgrade does not upgrade your os to 12.10
<pleia2> it just does all the current updates instead of all the "safe" ones that just regular upgrade does
<Matteo99> ok thank you
<Matteo99> i'll try
<antisober552> :-) /join mcpedevs
<Matteo99> SunStar, i cannot solve this problem. What i do?
<Matteo99> I have a problem: everytime i install an update on Xubuntu 12.04 my pc freezes whit a black screen and i must force shutdown. What i do for solve this problem? Thanks
<antisober552_> hi guys can someone tell me how i can find root terminal
<knome> antisober552_, what do you need it for? just prefix any command with sudo.
<antisober552_> no i run a php server and i need root access but if i put sudo infront of the cmd it does not run where if i use the root terminal it all works fine
<bekks> antisober552_: use sudo -i and run your command inside that shell.
<knome> antisober552_, i don't know a case where you'd need to run a command with the root user on a php server that couldn't be done with sudo.
<SunStar> you need to use sudo su to enter into root terminal
<bekks> SunStar: No.
<antisober552_> if i dont run with root none of my work i do on the php will not save
<bekks> SunStar: sudo su is a bad habbit. And sudo -i gives you an interactive root shell.
<antisober552_> where if i run with root it saves
<SunStar> bekks, No.
<bekks> SunStar: Yes.
<knome> antisober552_, save what?
<SunStar> bekks, No.
<bekks> SunStar: Yes.
<antisober552_> work
<SunStar> bekks, No.
<knome> SunStar, bekks: please stop now.
<bekks> SunStar: Please dont discuss things you dont know.
<bekks> knome: ok.
<antisober552_> im not gunna go into to much detail i just need to run it with root terminal
<knome> antisober552_, what "work"? it sounds like you have something set up the wrong way if you need a sudo user.
<knome> i mean, sudo terminal to save your work.
<bekks> antisober552_: Run sudo -i to get an interactive root shell, run your command, exit the shell.
<antisober552_> i thought i had done that as well i think i will go and set it up from begging
<antisober552_> it might help if i spelled thing right like beinning
<knome> antisober552_, i would seriously fix the permissions another way than have to use a root terminal for a php server. but it's your call.
<antisober552_> yeah i think i will take you advise
<knome> playing around with root where you really don't have to is always at least questionable, and possibly dangerous too.
<antisober552_> so lets say i use ./start_php.sh to start the server what do i do chmod it with 0777
<knome> to start the php server?
<antisober552_> yeah
<knome> you do need root access to start the php server.
<antisober552_> no
<antisober552_> but in order for thing to save i do
<knome> can you be a bit more specific in what you are doing?
<antisober552_> not really
<knome> chmodding something that starts something won't help you saving files.
<knome> you would need to give the appropriate user some permissions in the appropriate directory
<knome> say you have something running in /var/www/mydir
<antisober552_> iokay
<knome> then in the normal case, the user running the apache server would need to have write access to that directory
<knome> if you simply want to edit the files yourself in that directory, you will need to give write permissions for your user in that directory
<antisober552_> that it i need writing permissin but the files which need it i cant edit
<knome> antisober552_, the easiest way is to do "sudo chown username:username /var/www/mydir"
<knome> antisober552_, after that, you can edit the files in that directory
<antisober552_> thxs
<knome> antisober552_, i also believe the default apache user in ubuntu should have access to that directory even after that.
<antisober552_> okay
<knome> somebody who has worked more with the server side in ubuntu would have to confirm that
<antisober552_> okay
<antisober552_> how do you get the red writing up
<antisober552_> ive been trying to figure that out
<SunStar> sudo su (hey he asked for it, why am i not allowed to tell him?)
<knome> antisober552_, red?
<knome> SunStar, that's not what i said.
<SunStar> root terminal has red text
<knome> there are other, better ways to get red text on terminal.
<antisober552_> yes in here
<SunStar> oh your IRC client does that when some one says your name
<antisober552_> oh but when i say someone name it doesnt happen lol
<antisober552_> thats why i asked
<SunStar> it does on that persons screen
<antisober552_> oh okay
<antisober552_> got ya
<antisober552_> knome i got this error chown: missing operand after
<antisober552_> oh wait
<antisober552_> okay i done that yes i still cant do anythink
<antisober552_> wont right
<knome> did you replace username with your username and /var/www/mydir with the appropriate dir
<knome> you also want -R if you need to edit files in subdirectories
<SunStar> -Rv to visually see what its doing
<xubuntu239> I have updates regularly, but should I be worried about drivers for my xubununt 12.04? When I first downloaded xubuntu to my computer, I was told to update a driver, but what about now?
<xubuntu239> I've had xubuntu about a month.
<heoyea> nope
<xubuntu239> o.k. cheerio! thanks
<xubuntu239> oh, so do I have to worry about updating drivers?
<knome> no.
<heoyea> those are rare stuff to update
<heoyea> u usually update applications only
<xubuntu239> o.k.
<ddsss> how to install xubuntu from usb-drive? Can I just dd .iso onto thumb drive?
<Unit193> ddsss: Because it's a hybrid with quantal and higher, yep.
<Unit193> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ddsss> Unit193: thanks. got it.
 * packetfrog claps
<packetfrog> ddsss is one of us!
<packetfrog> ddsss, Can we get a Xubuntu roar?!?
<ddsss> packetfrog: em?:)
<packetfrog> RAWR
<packetfrog> like that
<ddsss> packetfrog: ahh. yeah. no  - I've been usingit for awhile on desktop. this is for a laptop.
<packetfrog> ddsss Can we get two rawrs then?
<ddsss> rawr rawr
<packetfrog> ktnx
<carrera> Hello All!  :)
<carrera> is there a xubuntu alternate ed?
<carrera> I want to configure my 2 SSDs with RAID 0
<knome> not after 12.04
<pleia2> but you can do raid in the 12.10+ installers
<carrera> not after 12.04?
<pleia2> the last time xubuntu had an alternate cd was in 12.04
<carrera> but 12.10 came after 12.04
<carrera> so which is correct?
<carrera> oh, got it
<carrera> thanks guys!  :)
<carrera> that's great news
<knome> there is no alternate images for xubuntu after the 12.04 release, but the regular installer should support raid starting from 12.10
<pleia2> (and lvm!)
<carrera> so that's why there's only a desktop version in the 13.04 dir
<knome> (and a pink wallpaper!)
<knome> (not really.)
<knome> carrera, that's correct
<carrera> knome, that's great news. thank u sir!  :)
<carrera> so which one do u like more, KDE or Gnome?  ;)
<knome> xfce.
<carrera> is that why your nick is knome?  ;)
<knome> nope
<carrera> then, what does it stand for
<knome> it's something completely unrelated. also,
<knome> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<carrera> knome, cool. thanks!  :)
<carrera> will 13.04 dektop have no problems with nVidia GPUs?
<mesa> yo
<SonikkuAmerica> carrera: I don't think anyone in the world could guarantee that.
<mesa> so i just installed xubuntu. whats up. didnt expect there to be a lot of people here honestly.
<carrera> I remember having to use the alternate edition with ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> mesa: We all showed up here after Mr. Supreme World Dictator (hint, hint) introduced "Unity."
<SonikkuAmerica> Funny, his nick is sabdfl
<SonikkuAmerica> Actually, we never dehumanize Mark Shuttleworth THAT badly, but...
<mesa> Ah, nice nice. I can understand that. I don't know who it actually was who introduced the unity in ubuntu, but I am looking for the most low resource os that I can
<SonikkuAmerica> ...let's just say that no DE (not even GNOME 3) caused as much DISunity.
<mesa> haha
<SonikkuAmerica> mesa: How 'bout Lubuntu?
<mesa> nah, i liked the look of this one right now.
<SonikkuAmerica> k I follow, I actually use Ubuntu Studio.
<carrera> SonikkuAmerica, sabdfl?
<mesa> I installed gentoo a while back on another laptop but I dont want to fuck with it until I learn a whole lot more
<SonikkuAmerica> carrera: It stands for Self-Appointed Benevolent Dictator For Life.
<mesa> I am trying to learn C coding and am looking at doing the Linux from scratch
<carrera> LOL
<SonikkuAmerica> Google it
<mesa> I liked Tiny-Core, but that shit is crazy if you are trying to get wifi to work.
<SonikkuAmerica> mesa: Try cplusplus.com ; it's for C++ but most of it is quite similar.
<SonikkuAmerica> In fact, regarding disunity...
<SonikkuAmerica> !disunited
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<mesa> yeah I have a couple pdfs of college level textbooks, some with a lot of good reviews.
<carrera> mesa: read the bible by Brian Kernighan and the late Dennis Ritchie
<mesa> lol what carerra?
<SonikkuAmerica> mesa: The C++ bible, not the Christian Bible
<carrera> mesa, The C Programming Language
<SonikkuAmerica> ^ Yeah tha.
<SonikkuAmerica> t
<mesa> I figured that as much, but is that the name of the bible?
<mesa> C++ bible?
<SonikkuAmerica> C bible
<mesa> cool deal.
<carrera> I donno if the C++ book by Bjourne Stroustrop was ever called the C++ bible
<carrera> it was a very hard book to read
<SonikkuAmerica> Juan Soulie's online reference was my textbook for C++ I
<carrera> The C++ Primer by Stanley Lipman was a much easier read
<mesa> yeah i took a little of java programming at college, and some other stuff but I dropped out. so I underrstand some principals
<carrera> C++ Language Tutorial,  by: Juan Soulié, Last revision: June, 2007
<SonikkuAmerica> carrera: Soulié made cplusplus.com
<carrera> SonikkuAmerica, oh, ok. I didn't know of him
#xubuntu 2013-04-19
<dirsch> hello
<dirsch> i downloaded libre office on xubuntu, but i do not know how to make it an application that is usable. can someone help me?
<packetfrog> dirsch goto a terminal> type this: sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<packetfrog> poof it will be in your menu
<ddsss> in ssh keys - what are the last thing in public key. Is that like user@host ... or it can be any remark?
<harris> do you have to download lan games to play
<trickyhero> hello, I just made a blog post on what I think could be improved on xubuntu, could I post it here?
<SonikkuAmerica> As a link, but in #xubuntu-offtopic
<trickyhero> thanks
<nezb> Just upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04... Xubuntu rocks!
<nezb> The only sensible desktop Linux still around... all the other distros are going off the deep-end :P
<SonikkuAmerica> Awesome. Now for the next week, support goes into #ubuntu+1 instead...
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh really? What about Kubuntu?
<nezb> Kubuntu is good, but I still prefer Xfce
<nezb> although I must admit, KDE has come a long way since I first used it ... at version 1.x
<nezb> Xfce is serious - "no frills"
<SonikkuAmerica> KDE 4.WhateverTheHeckThey'reOnTheseDays is awesome.
<SonikkuAmerica> nezb: GNOME 2, but not GNOME, nor 2..
<SonikkuAmerica> It even has its own compositing manager, but you can use Compiz with it too
<nezb> I don't need all that fancy stuff :P
<nezb> (although I admit, transparent window borders look nice)
<nezb> oh, and if there's any developers or maintainers in this channel, props to you too
<SonikkuAmerica> Believe me, they're in here..
<nezb> SonikkuAmerica: probably have the window hidden as they frantically put the finishing touches before release day ;)
<nezb> isn't it ~1 week from now?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yes.
<SonikkuAmerica> 6 days in fact.
<nezb> so I guess technically we're in the release candidate stage
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah, but there is no RC to be seen.
<trickyhero> the daily builds are pretty much RC
<SonikkuAmerica> There actually used to be designated RCs
<nezb> it seems pretty stable to me
<nezb> except for pulseaudio using 100% of my CPU from time to time ...
<nezb> but I don't blame xubuntu on that
<SonikkuAmerica> That's something to blame PulseAudio on. If your sound card is that low-end use Lubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> It still uses ALSA by default.
<nezb> it's an integrated sound card, but pulseaudio worked just fine in 12.04 and 12.10
<SonikkuAmerica> Expect it to. Those are stable releases.
<nezb> and 13.04 isn't stable!?
<SonikkuAmerica> No
<nezb> :(
<SonikkuAmerica> Not until 25 April
<nezb> Well, I like to live on the bleeding edge
<SonikkuAmerica> Then, just like in test cricket, it will be declared.
<nezb> if restarting pulseaudio every time it freaks out is what it takes to be on the bleeding edge... then I'll live with it
 * nezb sighs
<nezb> ok all. it's time for me to go.
<nezb> bye!
<SonikkuAmerica> Me 2 bai
<packetfrog> nezb Its not you
<packetfrog> It happened to another guy and me last night
<coder25> thinkpad t40 (Pentium M 1gb RAM) has Xubuntu 12.10 installed now. PC is not PAE compliant, package installer is broken and won't repair, I need to install Abiword or Libreoffice.  The Ubuntu website includes instructions for installing Ubuntu, where user is given the choice of replacing existing OS or not.  I do want to replace Xubuntu 12.10 with Xubuntu 12.4.  How do I do this?  Thanks.
<heoyea> is ur partition seperated?
<coder25> How do u  recommend I check on partitions?
<heoyea> u have all ur data backup?
<coder25> not much data.
<coder25> I'm familiar with unetbootin, bootable usb, gparted.
<heoyea> well if u dont need those then just install as usual
<coder25> but i cannot install anything now, b/c installer is broken.
<heoyea> put in livecd or liveusb
<coder25> i could use a different pc to create bootable usb
<heoyea> sure
<coder25> please tell me in advance what u plan to do.  thanks.
<heoyea> didnt u want to reinstall?
<coder25> are u familiar with the non-PAE compliant issue?  is Xubuntu 12.4 the one to use?
<heoyea> PAE is only for ppl that wants to use 32bit system that has 4GB ram+
<coder25> thanks.
<heoyea> otherwise just use the regualer 32bit
<coder25> in running repair of the installer on Xubuntu 12.10, get error message that this PC is not PAE compliant and installer isn't repairable.  I do plan to use the 32 bit 12.4, or should i go to a version prior to that?
<heoyea> 12.4 is fine
<coder25> quit
<coder25> logoff
<coder25> how do i logoff?
<heoyea> where u at
<Noskcaj> does anyone online have testdrive installed? i need some bugs confirmed
<Noskcaj> does anyone online have testdrive installed? i need some bugs confirmed
<knome> Noskcaj, please don't repeat
<knome> Noskcaj, besides, i would imagine there are better places to ask for help with that, like #ubuntu-quality or even #xubuntu-devel
<Noskcaj> knome, oops, hadn't realised i posted twice. and i have
<Joe_______> Hi all
<Joe_______> Anyone can tell if xubuntu 13.04 will be a LTS version?
<Joe_______> no info on google available...
<koegs> Joe_______: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Myrtti> Joe_______: all Ubuntu derivatives release their LTS versions (if they have them) at same time with the main distribution which is every even year april.
<Myrtti> at the current pattern
<Joe_______> Ooops,.. Got disconnected
<Joe_______> Thanks Myrtti
<Joe_______> The reason I'm asking is that Xubuntu seems to be offering LTS every two years
<Joe_______> There was no 11.04 LTS, 9.04 or 7.04 LTS
<koegs> [11:23:35] < koegs> Joe_______: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Joe_______> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xubuntu
<Myrtti> Joe_______: as I said, every even year.
<Joe_______> I know about Ubuntu being LTS every April, but it does not seem to apply on Xubuntu
<Joe_______> Am I mistaken?
<Myrtti> no, not every april
<koegs> just read the wiki, LTS will be every two years for Ubuntu and Xubuntu is following that schedule
<Myrtti> "all Ubuntu derivatives release their LTS versions (if they have them) at same time with the main distribution which is every even year April."
<Joe_______> Oh, I see
<Joe_______> So 18 months support, right?
<koegs> Joe_______: did you even take a look here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<Joe_______> You get free security updates for at least 9 months on the desktop and server.
<Joe_______> That's what I read
<Joe_______> But from previous versions I have in mind that it was 18
<Joe_______> I also see on the diagram that the orange bars are getting shorter in time
<knome> Joe_______, from 12.10, regular releases are supported for 9 monts and LTS releases (for xubuntu) 36 months.
<Joe_______> Thanks again
<Joe_______> It's a shame, 13.04 looks sooo much better....
<knome> you can simply upgrade to 13.10 when it's out and you'll have the extended support period
<Joe_______> I think we'll stick to 12.04 and try apt-get dist-upgrade next year
<Joe_______> If something fails we'll stick to 12.04 until  2017
<knome> Joe_______, the xubuntu-speciifc parts only have 3 years of support though.
<Joe_______> Thanks for pointing out knome! This is important!
<Joe_______> Anyone else interested in support and reasoning on short 9 months: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/technical-board/2013-March/001527.html
<Myrtti> Joe_______: the Ubuntu effort on mobile devices.
<knome> well tbh, 18 months for the interim releases was "too good" to start with. i'm glad it happened though, but it's time to move on
<antisober552> Knome thx for the help last night i got the permission right
<antisober552> So i can save all my work
<knome> antisober552, good
<Stek_Turku> Hi all
<Stek_Turku> does anyone have problems with thunderbird (xubuntu 12.04)?
<jpmartins> Hi everyone... top of the morning for you guys :)
<Stek_Turku> when i reply or write new mail, thunderbird open a new window after very very very very long time....
<Stek_Turku> it happen also when i open a mail in a new window... and it didn't happen if i open a mail in a new tab
<jpmartins> Can anyone send me a list of printer brands that are Xubuntu friendly?
<knome> jpmartins, http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<jpmartins> Cool thanks... is that list regularly updated?
<knome> as people test new printers, yes
<knome> (and send them to that database, of coursE)
<jpmartins> Of course :D
<buchstabensalat> how much does enabling/disabling compositing affect battery run time?
<jpmartins> Well thanks a bunch and have a great day :)
<knome> you too
<Stek_Turku> ... xubuntu 12.04 lts... apport doesn't work... ??? ubuntu-bug works... i am confused... why?
<jpmartins> And a great weekend for all :) mine will be spended surfing... Lisbon has 25º C and mild winds for the weekend with some great waves pumping. For you guys who also love surfing... this is like honey :D
<Dabido> Dabido
<Dabido> Oops, so this morning when I turned on my box
<Dabido> Compositing and windows borders were gone
<Dabido> I'm using Xubuntu 12.04 but with the xfce ppa (Thunar 1.6.2)
<Dabido> The mouse cursor is always busy, too
<Dabido> Any ideas? Or at least, who should I report the bug to?
<Dabido> Cheers
<knome> Dabido, for starters, the ppa is not officially supported
<knome> Dabido, you might want to run xfwm4 to get the window borders back though
<Dabido> I understand. However, I'm a little confused as to where should I report the bug. Isn't it the expected thing to do? (I'll check xfwm4)
<knome> well... not really, since you are running an unsupported version.
<Dabido> Well, aren't some people (Xfce developers, for instance) interested in knowing this kind of things...?
<knome> possibly. the point is that your bug might be a regression of you using the ppa
<knome> so what is the bug even?
<knome> window borders disappearing?
<Dabido> No more borders, no compositing (the dock background is black)
<knome> did you run xfwm4 already and did it fix your problems?
<Dabido> Some fields can't be edited, alt-tab doesn't work and only one desktop (impossible to switch between desktops)
<Dabido> Well, I just did and it worked.
<Dabido> Thank you very much.
<knome> ok, that's known, but we don't know what causes it
<knome> usually a non-normal shutdown or something.
<Dabido> Ok, sorry for bothering you then
<knome> np
<Dabido> I did try to look for the answer with a search engine, I promise.
<knome> if you want to file bugs against xubuntu and are willing to use a non-LTS release, upgrade to 12.10
<knome> (and soon, 13.04)
<Dabido> Should I change a value somewhere to prevent this from reoccuring on reboot?
<knome> as long as you save your session on logout (or haven't saved it before), you are fine
<Dabido> Good to know
<Dabido> Well, I sorta of like the idea of LTS even though some of the features I find very useful arrived in xfce only later (hence the ppa)
<knome> i can't promise anything, but the "interim" xubuntu releases have been pretty stable in the past as well
<knome> i've been using them from the beginning in my production machines, and i've been fine (some upgrades have been problematic, but recoverable)
<Dabido> In my (not so long) experience Xubuntu tends to be very reliable indeed.
<cadfael> Q: Is there a simple way to drop the titlebar from the window decorations in xfwm? Since I already know the hotkeys, I'd like to dispense with the titlebars if I can...
<TheSheep> cadfael: you could probably make a custom theme
<TheSheep> cadfael: xfce-terminal also has an option for that, but that's just for the terminal
<cadfael> Yes, a custom theme perhaps, or to switch out xfwm for a wm that supports titlebar toggle natively. It would surprise me if I was the first to ask this question. But googling around, I don't see a simpler answer.
<TheSheep> cadfael: making themes is not that hard
<TheSheep> cadfael: you can look at an existing one and try to modify it
<cadfael> Okay then, I will try that first. Surely it can't be that hard. Thank you.
<rusman_y_d> cadfael try do to /etc/usr/share/themes/....currenttheme.../xfcwm/ and edit themerc file
<rusman_y_d> *go to
<TheSheep> make a copy...
<cadfael> Thanks again.
<xubuntu234> hello all
<cfhowlett> xubuntu234, greetings
<xubuntu234> anyone here know if it is good voyager 12.04? , I beseech answer
<cfhowlett> xubuntu234, umm ... english?
<xubuntu234> are from romania
<baizon> xubuntu234: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/voyager.html
<baizon> xubuntu234: i would recommend xubuntu, voyager isnt that good
<GridCube> xubuntu234, voyager its not a recognized distribution
<xubuntu234> this is a good operating system?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu234, is good
<baizon> xubuntu234: xubuntu > voyager
<xubuntu234> which is better? Xubuntu or voyager?
<xubuntu234> aha ok
<GridCube> xubuntu234, you are asking in #xubuntu, what answer do you expected
<baizon> GridCube: the truth :>
<xubuntu234> 12.04 Voyager I installed the stick, and after installation, I recognized Grub
<SonikkuAmerica> He installed a stick? :)
<xubuntu234> now
<cfhowlett> SonikkuAmerica, ESL  ... pretty sure he meant he installed from a USB stick
<SonikkuAmerica> Ah.
<xubuntu234> I installed the stick on a hard
<SonikkuAmerica> Pardon my Murrica.
<xubuntu234> stick with the voyager 12.04
<koegs> xubuntu234: just install a plain Xubuntu 12.04 or 12.10 and you are good to go
<SonikkuAmerica> Don't know much about Voyager, but I have corresponded with dedoimedo in the past... but yeah, why would I choose it over a French-language Xubuntu
<cfhowlett> sacre bleu!
<SonikkuAmerica> Voi si je m'inquiète.
<xubuntu234> I love Xubuntu is a good operating system
<Id_> just installing funbuntu. is it good of hidding gay kiddy porn???
<Id_> nah am joking :)
<GridCube> !coc | Id_
<ubottu> Id_: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<Id_> not reading
<Id_> cant :(
<Id_> am a mong
<GridCube> well, respect the code of conduct please then, there are things that are not even jokes
<Id_> The code of coduct has to earn my respect first!
<GridCube> not really
<Id_> yeah. unless its not a bruv it dont get no respect nigga
<Id_> am sorry i am off me head on jewish blood seeds.
<packetfrog> Id_ Take it somewhere else.
<Id_> where to?
<packetfrog> Try #defocus or #politics
<packetfrog> You will have more fun. I assure you.
<Id_> ok thanks man. good bye people :)
 * packetfrog waves
<packetfrog> dont forget to /part #xubuntu and /join #somethingelse
<xubuntu065> hello, does xubuntu work well on older hardware? Got a old notebook with intel  celeron 1300 MHz, 512 MB RAM.
<baizon> xubuntu065: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<baizon> look under Minimum system requirements
<GridCube> xubuntu065, lubuntu its recommended, or xubunt 12.04, sadly xubuntu aint recommended for old hardware anymmore
<xubuntu065> Tahnk u GridCube, can u recommend a ditstro?
<holstein> xubuntu065: lubuntu is what GridCube just recommended.. though, you can try xubuntu live and see
<GridCube> puppy, slitaz, tinycore, dsl, slax, lubuntu, all should work xubuntu065
<xubuntu065> thank u
<xubuntu065> lubuntu probably the fanciest one??
<packetfrog> largest of those
<packetfrog> :>
<GridCube> its ubuntu based, so probably, though slitaz its pretty enough, and puppy its powerful enough, and tinycore its tiny enough, and dsl its too
<holstein> xubuntu065: AFAIK, they all have a live mode, try them and see which fits your needs
<xubuntu065> imo pupy slitaz dsl all look oldfashiond
<xubuntu065> i tried them all already :)
<holstein> xubuntu065: if you are looking for a distro for old-fashioned hardware....
<GridCube> P: you will gotta live with that with old fashioned hardware xubuntu065,though you can always prettify
<xubuntu065> i want it all , fancy look, fast, little, good performance, great hw support. haha :)
<koegs> bodhi linux, ubuntu based, E17 window manager
<Xajinal> Have you tried enlightenment? It's extremely quick even with a lot of flashy effects
<GridCube> i liked slitaz, it looked nice for me
<xubuntu065> Haha, i actually supposed to joke and got new dsitros. This is nice.
<xubuntu065> Didnt try Lighwight nor bodhi
<xubuntu065> thx 4 recommending
<holstein> xubuntu065: the hardware support is not a problem.. the memory you have and the celeron might be.. i used to run main ubuntu 10.04 with gnome2 on my celeron 900 with 1 gb of ram.. i would just try some things live and see.. peppermintOS is a nice LXDE implementation
<Xajinal> The fastest OS is always one you have compiled from source naturally... so Gentoo might be worth checking out, though it will take more time to configure initially
<xubuntu065> Somehow I have the feeling this is a much more friendly community the suse :)
<xubuntu065> I'll give the lightweight a try
<packetfrog> :)
<GridCube> xubuntu065, you can install xfce on puppy and use some fancy theme
<xubuntu065> also a very nice idea GridCube
<aiena> Is there a way to find out CPU and graphics card and other temperatures in xubuntu
<packetfrog> aiena There are dock apps for cpu/hdd/gpu if a remember right
<aiena> you mean panel
<koegs> aiena: lsusb, lspci or lshw
<koegs> oh, sorry, did read that wrong
<packetfrog> also apt-get hddtemp sensors-applet
<GridCube> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<packetfrog> Thank god for gridcube :)
<aiena> hmm what aboutout gpu and mother board temperatures ?
<aiena> thanks gridcube for this link though :)
<packetfrog> aiena lm sensors does motherboard
<GridCube> aiena, all sensors informations is available trhough lmsensors
<packetfrog> and gpu apparently :>
<aiena> ok wow !! :)
<GridCube> you need to add some program that can use lm sensor though, like an applet for the panel, there are many
<holstein> aiena: i use conky
<aiena> I am a 3D hobbyist so I use my PC for rendering so it can get hot and it does get handy to monitor temperatures
<aiena> holstein: will have a look
<aiena> holstein: is conky a terminal app like alsamixer or it has a gui and integrates with the desktop ?
<holstein> !info conky
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-2 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 42 kB
<packetfrog> aiena Conky makes an overlay on your desktop outputting info for you
<holstein> ^^ i use the overlay on the deskop
<packetfrog> aiena images.google.com search Conky screenshot and you can see some crazy setups people have
<aiena> packetfrog: I have a realtek card on my PC which gives awesome output on WIndowswhen I run ALSAmixer in terminal it list my card so I assume that linux is detecting it butI dont get that good quality sound
<aiena> should I install the realtek driver on the website ?
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<packetfrog> ^
<holstein> aiena: i would open a terminal and run "aplay -l"
<holstein> if you see output there, then, i would move on to "alsamixer" and trust *none* of the labels.. then, to pavucontrol also trusting no labels
<aiena> holstein: Built in analog input is listed but not my realtek device
<aiena> but alsa mixer list the device
<aiena> weird
<holstein> aiena: trust *no* labels
<aiena> the built in stereo sounds crap
<holstein> aiena: built in analog device could be it
<holstein> aiena: also, if you are using 2 devices, and you can disable one in the bios, one that you are never going to use anyway.. that can make life easier
<aiena> hmm its a laptop so I guess the soundcard is integrated
<holstein> aiena: you can check the bios and see if it can be disabled...
<Faris> Hi. What's the simplest way to share wi-fi using wi-fi itself ?
<Faris> I get internet from Wi-Fi, and I want to share it using the same wi-fi adapter.
<Faris> I know it's possible under windows using "Connectify Hotspot"
<Faris> Is there such a solution under xubuntu ?
<holstein> Faris: http://askubuntu.com/questions/72989/how-to-share-my-wifi-internet-via-wifi
<GridCube> Faris, http://askubuntu.com/questions/1385/how-to-set-up-ubuntu-as-wireless-accesspoint
<Faris> Thank you!
<Faris> by the way, how do we call this kind of wi-fi sharing ?
<xfce> ap mode
<Faris> ap for access point ?
<xfce> check ur adapter first
<Faris> It already proved that it could do it under windows
<xfce> there is 2 types , ad-hoc and ap
<xfce> on ad-hoc u can use encrypt web, on ap mode u can do it wpa wpa2 etc
<holstein> Faris: the windows driver support is irrelevant
<Faris> is it normal that I may only share with wpa2 encryption ?
<Faris> and that I cannot do it without encryption at all?
<xfce> no is not, if u can do wpa2 u should be able to do wpa/wep aswell
<xubuntu064> Hi all. I need to know how set spanish language in Xubuntu
<xubuntu064> I instaled only spanish language and the OS is still in english!
<GridCube> xubuntu064, you need the language pack
<baizon> xubuntu064: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1152032
<baizon> xubuntu064: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/07/18/setting-languages/
<GridCube> :) xubuntu064 you can also come join us in #ubuntu-es if you want to
<cgardner> Hey guys, I have a dual screen setup, and it seems that my VGA connected monitor is offset to the left and wrapped.  Has anyone seen this before?
<GridCube> offset?
<GridCube> you mean like when you maximize a window it doesnt occupy the whole screen?
<xubuntu064> thank's for the link
<cgardner> GridCube: It does take the whole screen, but it's pushed to the left, and the stuff that should be off the screen is on the right.  https://www.dropbox.com/s/vl1rqagc0e0nwbq/IMG_20130419_100000.jpg
<cgardner> That picture shows what it's doing
<cgardner> This is a fresh install with only a few packages installed
<GridCube> oh i see
<cgardner> weird, right?
<GridCube> cgardner, see if you dont have over "suposition?" of space using arandr
<cgardner> GridCube: how do I do that?
<GridCube> open arandr and see
<GridCube> with your eyes P:
<cgardner> It doesn't look weird, and I moved the screens around a bit to see if it made any differences.  It didn't
<GridCube> try changing they orders
<GridCube> like one on top of the other or its sides
<GridCube> see if that changes something
<GridCube> restart xfwm4 with xfwm4 --replace and then restart the panels using xfce4-panel --restart
<cgardner> neither worked
<GridCube> change the monitor resolutions using arandr?
<cgardner> not using arandr, but I did change the resolutions
<Cheri703> cgardner, it is not the "officially supported" method, but I installed xfce 4.12 to deal with my dual monitor setup and it has been completely fine for me
<Cheri703> I did this: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-use-multiple-monitors-in-xubuntu.html
<cgardner> Cheri703: I tried that yesterday, but I had the same problem.  I re-installed this morning thinking that that was the problem...  Turns out that I was wrong.
<cgardner> :(
<Cheri703> OHHHH
<Cheri703> I know what you're talking about
<Cheri703> where when you boot up your mouse goes on to the other screen, right?
<Cheri703> boot without the vga monitor connected, then plug it in after. it'll work fine
<Cheri703> it's super duper annoying
<Cheri703> what video card do you have?
<Cheri703> that happens with mine if I use a vga and a non-vga
<Cheri703> OR install amd catalyst (if it's an amd card) (though to be fair, this one only worked when I used regular ubuntu, I had hiccups with xubuntu) and you can set it up in there and it's happier
<techno__> Hello all, I am looking to get involved with a linux community if someone could point me in the right directions that would be much appreciated
<GridCube> techno__, :) please join #xubuntu-devel
<techno__> thank you
<nantou> dear xubuntu helpers
<nantou> the printer is holding a work on hold and i dont know why
<nantou> I have cancelled it several times, after waiting for 5 minutes only to see that it didnt do anything
<GridCube> Cheri703, P: this might be your area of expertise
<Cheri703> I'd suggest rebooting both printer and computer and trying it again
<packetfrog> nantou This is the ubuntu printer troubleshooting page, for reference: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems
<xubuntu815> another successful install  :)
<xubuntu815> quick question - what is the best way to get vpn set up against a checkpoint fw?
<xubuntu815> anyone had success with that?
<xubuntu815> i spend a few hours with snx and various vpnc kvpn etc configs but none worked, hoping xubuntu is a bit better
<cadfael> Q: In thunar, I often use the ctrl-S hotkey to find useful files with "Select by Pattern". It's a great feature, but it would be even better if it was case-insensitive. Didnt see anything in thunarrc about this. Does anyone know howto fix this plz?
<packetfrog> Sorry I do no not.   Im just a user like you though.
<packetfrog> You should be able to use Regex
<packetfrog> something like [gG][a-bA-B].*
<cadfael> Of course, and yes I know to do regex. But writing regular expressions isn't the fastest way to search. Ctrl-S is already super-useful, case-insensitive would just make it a little quicker.
<cadfael> Anyhow, if case-insensitive isnt avail, then I will have to make do. Maybe lodge a feature request somewhere.
#xubuntu 2013-04-20
<Noskcaj> is there a remote access program in xubuntu?
<Chaser> Noskcaj, for RDP ? there is remmina for remote desktop client.
<Noskcaj> Chaser, ok, ty
<David-A> Noskcaj: for SSH there is openssh-server
<David-A> Noskcaj: an alternative to remmina is vinagre
<Unit193> And remmina uses rdesktop or freerdp as a backend.  Pretty sure Vinagre comes by default.
<Noskcaj> ok, thanks guys. when my install finishes i'll look into those
<David-A> Noskcaj: I also think vinagre is installed by default. just look in the menu for Network>Remote Desktop Viewer
<xubuntu862> brasiç
<rmarker> how  do i get dvd decryption?
<Unit193> !dvd | rmarker
<ubottu> rmarker: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bullgard4> I did a distribution-upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS. Then I installed the DEB program package »xubuntu-desktop«., logged out and logged in to »Xfce Session«. Now I have Xubuntu . In mc the letters are too small. How should I enlarge (scale up) the letters in mc?
<packetfrog> mc
<packetfrog> ?
<bullgard4> packetfrog: mc stands for "Midnight Commander".
<packetfrog> change the font size in your term
<bullgard4> packetfrog: This is GNOME-Terminal  3.4.1.1 here. How can I change its font size?
<packetfrog> http://askubuntu.com/questions/58379/how-can-i-permanently-change-the-text-size-for-gnome-terminal
<packetfrog> bullgard4,
<bullgard4> packetfrog: This worked. Thank you very much for your help.
<packetfrog> bullgard4, no worries :)
 * packetfrog waves to sunstar
<bullgard4> I did a dist-upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS, Thunar 1.2.3 > Edit > Settings... > Filemanager Settings > Display > (Default View) > Open Default View with: Detail view. How can I persuade Thunar to show the files in Detail view?
<bullgard4> [solved]
<florentin> can i have some help with activation nvidia driver for xubuntu ,i install the driver but when i try to open settings i have this:You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<florentin> can i have some help with activation nvidia driver for xubuntu ,i install the driver but when i try to open settings i have this:You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<packetfrog> Did you do what it says?
<florentin> yes
<florentin> and i have an error
<packetfrog> what error
<florentin> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<florentin> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<florentin> this
<packetfrog> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<packetfrog> try that
<packetfrog> unable to open/write to/read/whatever is generally because you are not using sudo
<florentin> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<florentin> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<florentin> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<florentin> and now ?!
<packetfrog> restart and see how it goes
<packetfrog> Come back and let me know if it works
<florentin> i can't start compiz in xubuntu 12.10 someonea have a direct profile ?! please
<packetfrog> lar lar
<elfy> anyone awake in here - got an issue driving me nuts, sometimes I start up to find wallpaper is only on one of my monitors - at some odd resolution, have to logout and login to make it on both screens - used arandr to setup screens - that appears to work fine, tried xfdesktop --reload - no difference
<packetfrog> :>
<packetfrog> It never works on my desktop
<packetfrog> Unless I set to to cover both screens with one image and it looks like crap.
<elfy> works fine on mine when I logout/in
<packetfrog> I never bother to play with it, I only use my monitor on its side for pdf's and what not
<elfy> so - can you help or not?
<packetfrog> Install nitrogen?
<elfy> default things should do the job
<packetfrog> Everything I keep reading is saying install something    so obviously default does not work for many people and they dont share how :P
<elfy> ok - I could go with that if it NEVER set the wallpaper properly - as it is maybe 3 out of 10 boots fails to show them :)
<elfy> so something default is working sometimes :)
<packetfrog> elfy: Was not arguing. I know your right. :)
<elfy> I didn't think you were :)
<elfy> just one of those really annoying things :|
 * packetfrog offers some tea and cigarettes
<elfy> ty lol
<elfy> packetfrog: calling the script from lightdm.conf now - I'll see what happens now
 * packetfrog keeps fingers crossed for elfy.
<ochosi> elfy: i've recently been using xfdesktop from git – there were quite some improvements, also wrt multi-monitor-support. works quite well so far
<elfy> excellent
<ochosi> it's still in a separate branch, but will most likely be merged to git-master next week
<elfy> in general I've no issues - just this annoying intermittent one :)
<ochosi> it's really only good news if you're not afraid of compiling yourself :)
<elfy> lol
<packetfrog> ;/
<aiena> HOw do you execute a python script from command line in xubnutu with root priviledges ?
<aiena> *How
<harvi> try " sudo python <script.py>  ... dont know If it works I dont use it :/
<harvi> or try" sudo su" to get root rights  and then " python <script.py>" ... maybe it will work
<aiena> thanks !
<aiena> harvi: do you know how to install grofract in xubuntu ?
<aiena> I have been trying !!
<baizon> aiena: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gnofract4d/files/gnofract4d/3.14.1/
<baizon> there you just chose the right deb file
<aiena> i chse the right file I tried it
<harvi> aiena: grofract have .deb package. see http://sourceforge.net/projects/gnofract4d/
<aiena> it opens up the ubuntu software center as gives a dependency is not satisfied python <2.7
<aiena> baizon: that mode does not work
<aiena> I tried to figure out the dependency
<aiena> python is installed
<aiena> and it is 2.7 I think
<baizon> aiena: have you tried sudo apt-get install -f
<aiena> I'll try
<harvi> or try to download this. http://sourceforge.net/projects/gnofract4d/files/gnofract4d/3.12/gnofract4d-python26_3.12-1ubuntu1_i386.deb/download
<baizon> harvi: why using an old version?
<aiena> baizon: I tried sudo apt-get install gnofract4d_3.14.1_amd64.deb -f
<baizon> of course, if hes using xubuntu older than 12.04 that would make sense then
<aiena> after cding to the directory
<baizon> aiena: i didnt wrote that
<aiena> cd 'ing
<baizon> write sudo apt-get install -f
<harvi> damn.. thats 3.12 ..sry my bad
<aiena> ouch I thought xubuntu 12.04 comes with python 2.x
<baizon> does it want to remove the  gnofract4d pkg?
<aiena> seems like itys updated to 3.2 (:
<baizon> aiena: it also have python2.7
<aiena> no
<aiena> baizon: it said 3.2 was installed
<harvi> it has python 2.7.3 but gnofract want 2.6
<aiena> but is not needed
<aiena> harvi: yes
<baizon> aiena: yes, http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/python2.7
<aiena> baizon: IS IT POSSIBLE TO DOWNGRADE TO 2.6.X
<aiena> sorry for the caps
<baizon> aiena: what gave the install -f command?
<baizon> what was the result?
<aiena> baizon http://pastebin.com/QiFxrZTm
<baizon> aiena: ok try then: 1. cd to the  gnofract4d_3.14.1_amd64.deb file, 2. run sudo dpkg -i gnofract4d_3.14.1_amd64.deb, 3. run sudo apt-get install -f
<harvi> baizon: how about using .....  sudo dpkg -i --force-all <package>
<baizon> harvi: or this, yes
<aiena> baizon: If I run harvi's command is it safe ?
<baizon> aiena: if this doesnt work, show the result in pastebin please
<aiena> in that case step 3 will not be needed right
<baizon> aiena: yes
<harvi> aiena: it is the same think.
<harvi> i saw few posts but I havent find solution for this :/ ... but maybe downgrading python will work. Some of them tried to install 2 python versions in diferent folders with symlinks but it doesnt work
<aiena> baizon it failed here is the second command output http://pastebin.com/CzXdmsTHon running sudo apt-get install -fit ask me to remove gnofract
<baizon> aiena: wrong pastebin url
<aiena> http://pastebin.com/CzXdmsTH
<aiena> on running sudo apt-get install -f it ask me to remove gnofract
<baizon> aiena: well then install python 2.6
<baizon> aiena: install it from here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125342/how-can-i-install-python-2-6-on-12-04
<harvi> hmm.. downgrade python to 2.6 and install libjpeg62 too
<aiena> so shoud I say yes to the output of sudo apt-get install -f
<baizon> aiena: then try again
<aiena> baizon: should I say yes to http://pastebin.com/xt9CvFmS before proceeding to downgrade to 2.6 ?
<baizon> aiena: yes
<aiena> that would automatically install libjpeg62 for me
<baizon> aiena: yes, thats ok
<aiena> I know
<harvi> yes remove gnofract and libjpeg62 you dont need to install because it will be installed automatically
<baizon> aiena: then add the python 2.6 ppa, install python 2.6 and try again the 3 steps i wrote (or 2 harvi wrote)
<aiena> ok
<aiena> Baizon same errors are coming !! I ran sudo-apt-get install -f to cleanup
<aiena> * baizon
<baizon> aiena: have you installed python 2.6?
<aiena> yes
<aiena> how do I verify
<aiena> it wont list in synaptics
<aiena> but it is installed
<aiena> baizon: http://pastebin.com/VQCb6j7n
<aiena> I think that log shows its installed
<baizon> aiena: yes it is
<baizon> but whats happening when you try to install your program?
<aiena> I will show you
<aiena> I have cleaned up before
<aiena> with sudo apt-get install -f
<aiena> so I will just re run
<aiena> baizon: http://pastebin.com/umUCXGPM
<baizon> aiena: try uninstalling python2.7
<baizon> then again
<aiena> yes there could be a conflict
<aiena> baizon: synaptics says I have 1 broken package
<aiena> One sec
<aiena> I know which
<baizon> ok :)
<aiena> it was gnofract
<aiena> the odd thing is synaptics does not list python 2.7
<aiena> or the tick mark
<aiena> si I cant purge/remove it from there
<aiena> which command to run ?
<aiena> *so
<aiena> *can't
<baizon> aiena: you dont need to remove it
<baizon> use this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/14615/how-do-i-make-the-terminal-run-python-3-1/14624#14624
<aiena> baizon: sudo update-alternatives --config python
<aiena> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for python.
<aiena> it list that there are no alternatives - odd
<aiena> the second line is the output
<baizon> aiena: ou well the devs have a solution for the problem... http://sourceforge.net/p/gnofract4d/discussion/2319/thread/067884db
<baizon> aiena: and read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1929398
<baizon> ok, i'm out.
<Peyam> I will make a theme for xubuntu
<aiena> cool !!
<aiena> Tell me when you are done :)
<aiena> I would love to see it
<aiena> and maybe test it
<Peyam> I dont know how I do it
<Peyam> I mean how to set it upp but im good at graphics
<Peyam> I will download one theme
<Peyam> and follow
<packetfrog> Make it a frog theme!
<packetfrog> frogs are best
<Peyam> frog?
<Peyam> what is that
<packetfrog> katak
<Peyam> I dont know what that is
<packetfrog> groda?
<packetfrog> жаба
<Peyam> ja but what do you mean?
<TheSheep> Ding dong. We interrupt this chat to remind you, that there is an excellent #xubuntu-offtopic channel for non-support chat specially for your own convenience. Thank you. Ding dong.
<aiena> Peyam: http://static.ddmcdn.com/gif/frog-1.jpg and http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/be/Red_eyed_tree_frog_edit2.jpg for example
<packetfrog> thesheep OMG IS THERE?
<Peyam> I know what a frog is
<aiena> OK !!
<Peyam> but what does frog-theme look like
<aiena> He is asking you to make a frog theme :)
<aiena> Your the designer
<aiena> do you want me to make a proof of concept ?
<Peyam> my good
<Peyam> goooooooooood
<aiena> I can design a roughversion
<aiena> for you
<aiena> then you can get ideas :)
<aiena> if you wish
<aiena> *rough version
<TheSheep> ekhem
<packetfrog> watch out its an explosive sheep!
<packetfrog> herd :/
<aiena> TheSheep: is this channel only for support ?
<TheSheep> aiena: yes
<aiena> ouch OK
<aiena> Peyam: gthen we shalt shift
<TheSheep> aiena: no problem :)
<packetfrog> Yes, So it must remain DEAD. VOID of all conversation. Or else it gets in the way of the immense amount of support going on.
<aiena> packetfrog: these small chats add life and fun even in an on topic chgannel waht is important is that we do not interrupt a person seeking support in the process
<aiena> *what
<aiena> *channel
<aiena> I don't think I am doing that
<aiena> but lets raise the white flag !!:)
<packetfrog> aiena, I was being entirely - overly - extremely sarcastic.
<packetfrog> GridCube, Welcome to #Xubuntu support, How may the channel support you today?
<aiena> packetfrog: I see !!
<bekks> packetfrog: Hand him a beer, first :)
 * packetfrog hands GridCube a frost "Dead guy ale".
<GridCube> packetfrog, :) hi
<posdifu> exit
<posdifu> exit
<posdifu> ups sorry :)
<packetfrog> lar
<kAworu_> hi !
<kAworu> I've just installed xubuntu (12.10) and it works like a charm (I'm even able to run i3 as wm which is kind of incredible).
<kAworu> Now I have a very simple problem. When thunar is mounting my external hdd (two ext4 partitions) I cannot write.
<kAworu> They're not mounted ro they just seems to have been mounted by root
<holstein> !chown | kAworu
<ubottu> kAworu: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive specifically the parts about permissions
<Poisoned_Dragon> Does anyone have a firm understanding of the composting features of xfce?
<kAworu> holstein: thanks
<holstein> Poisoned_Dragon: AFAIK, its software compositing... meaning you dont need special hardware/drivers
<Poisoned_Dragon> heh, I should have been more specific from the start. It's not a question about hardware or drivers.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I have an issue with running java apps on xfce while composting is on.
<holstein> Poisoned_Dragon: just turn it off...
<holstein> Poisoned_Dragon: you can try other java versions.. but, yeah, you could run into issues
<Poisoned_Dragon> Ugh... I was hoping that "turn it off" wasn't going to be the only solution. I'm using openjdk 7 jre. it happens in java 6 and 7.
<kAworu> holstein: it worked indeed. I did not expect it to work because the /media/myuser/bla directories are created when auto-mounted and deleted when umounted
<Poisoned_Dragon> well yea. That's what gvfs-mount does
<kAworu> holstein: may I ask which process is responsible for this auto-mounting magic ?
<holstein> gvfs i though ^^
<kAworu> holstein: That was my first guess too but it seems that all the gvfs process (my god there are so many) are running under myuser
<Poisoned_Dragon> yeah, gvfs
<Poisoned_Dragon> are we talking about removable drives?
<kAworu> Poisoned_Dragon: yes
<Poisoned_Dragon> You can disable auto-mounting in the settings manager, under removable devices
<kAworu> Poisoned_Dragon: thanks for the info, but I am not trying to prevent auto mounting
<kAworu> I'm just trying to understand.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh, ok. Just wanted to know how it worked.
<Poisoned_Dragon> well, outside of the system doing it for me, I can use gvfs-mount, in terminal to manually add and remove mounts.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Less messy than making a directory and using mount.
<kAworu> Poisoned_Dragon: my original problem is already solved (thank to holstein's hint about chown), however the solution surprise me so I'm trying to understand.
<Poisoned_Dragon> chown? doesn't that change ownerships?
<kAworu> Poisoned_Dragon: yes. It seems that if you chown a directory auto-mounted by gvfs, say /media/myuser/usbdrive0 it will be preserved accross mounts / reboot
<kAworu> Poisoned_Dragon: although the directory itself will be removed when umounted.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I think the runlevel of gvfs allows it to make changes regardless of permissions.
<kAworu> (I come from FreeBSD and those magic tricks make me curious ;)
<Poisoned_Dragon> The closest experience I have to some level of BSD is Mac OSX. By that point, you rarely get to see what's behind the gui.
<Poisoned_Dragon> ok, holstein. Here's the specifics to my problem. It seems that java apps, that place a notification icon in the notifications tray, create a graphical glitch in the upper left hand corner of the screen, while composting is enabled.
<Poisoned_Dragon> java apps that don't use the notification tray, don't exhibit this kind of graphical behavior.
<kAworu> Poisoned_Dragon, holstein: alright, if you care here is how the auto-mount magic works:
<kAworu> thunar use gvfs-mount, which use udevd through DBUS
<kAworu> udisksd sorry, not udevd.
<rmarker> is there a way to play Blu-Ray with Xubuntu?
<SunStar> install the non-free codecs
<SunStar> from software center
<rmarker> can't find it
<packetfrog> SunStar, arent blueray more complicated then that?
<peyam> Hi
<peyam> I want to change the color of the menu bar?
<peyam> whre the icon and time is located
<peyam> I want it to be black
<peyam> How do I change the color?
<packetfrog> Right click on it
<packetfrog> find the properties menu, appearance.. yadda   its in there
<packetfrog> im on windows atm so cant check it
<peyam> appreace?
<peyam> whre
<packetfrog> one sec
<peyam> I founf it
<packetfrog> You can also access panel preferences by right clicking on your panel and going to Panel Settings. If you right click on space occupied by a panel plugin, you can access panel preferences by going to Panel → Panel Preferences....
<packetfrog> oic
<peyam> yes
<peyam> I fixed it
<packetfrog> Then appearance  and color or transparent  yadda
<peyam> yes yes
<peyam> I found it :)
 * packetfrog claps
<packetfrog> I knew you could do it, I had faith in you my friend.
<peyam> And Im thanksfull :)
#xubuntu 2013-04-21
<peyam> ;)
<packetfrog> ;D
<peyam> How are you?
<peyam> ;)
<packetfrog> I am not aloud to talk off topic from Xubuntu support in this channel.  maddernick will assault me. ;/
<peyam> :(
<peyam> packetfrog: now it is done
<packetfrog> Colored taskbar or theme?
<peyam> colored taskbar
<packetfrog> Congrats :)
<peyam> thanks
<peyam> packetfrog: http://i37.tinypic.com/fmp7hy.png
<packetfrog> Sorry was rebooting back into Xubuntu.
<peyam> http://i37.tinypic.com/fmp7hy.png
<packetfrog> Oh I see it. :) irc stays on.    Looks nice and clean, what kind of resolution you use?
<peyam> dual monitor
<peyam> 1280x1204
<packetfrog> Its split across two screens?
<peyam> 1024
<peyam> yes
<packetfrog> crazy
<peyam> :P
<packetfrog> I have my laptop with a flat screen tv above it on the wall and a viewsonic lcd on its side on the right
<packetfrog> I just use the TV when I am in windows playing games though, and the monitor on its side is for documents/pdfs/what-have-you
<packetfrog> I suppose if I could afford matching screens I would get one of those fancy three screen setups though.
<packetfrog> #xubuntu-offtopic
<packetfrog> :P
<peyam> I have two screeens couse I do programming and I have the specification on the other screent. When I play in windows I do it with my TV
<familiaburger> i'm having an issue with my xubuntu 12.10 installation: at boot, unless i specifically enter the GRUB menu (in which case the system boots fine), i get an error that keeps the splash page from showing properly and the system won't boot
<familiaburger> the error output i get varies, but it usually has something about fsck checking /dev/sda1 files and blocks, and alternately something about /etc/apparmor.d/usr.bin.firefox
<familiaburger> what i'm wondering is: for a workaround, how can i force the computer to show the GRUB menu every time it is started or rebooted?
<packetfrog> http://askubuntu.com/questions/24586/how-to-always-show-the-menu-in-grub2
<familiaburger> packetfrog, GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is an environment variable?
<familiaburger> ah nvm, found /etc/default/grub
 * packetfrog nods
<packetfrog> That link links to the grub ubuntu wiki as well...
 * packetfrog never had to mess with it so if you cant read it I will for you.. I am assuming you can though. :)
<familiaburger> packetfrog, yeah i was there already actually, it's a longish one ;)
<familiaburger> i wish i understood the underlying problem as well, but for now any fix will do
<packetfrog> Stick around  or ask in #ubuntu or #linux
<packetfrog> I am just a user that can google.
<familiaburger> yeah, i will look into it, thanks for the google help :)
<packetfrog> No worries, Let me know if I you need help figuring something out, I can at least try.
<packetfrog> :p
<packetfrog> or not
<ntzrmtthihu777> hallo. I'm looking to migrate from gnome to xfce
<ntzrmtthihu777> but should like to avoid dragging alotta extra stuff into it.
<dBLOOD> hi people!
<dBLOOD> could anyone help me with installing btgM
<baizon> hi dBLOOD
<dBLOOD> * btg
<baizon> what is btg?
<dBLOOD> it's a torrent client based on rasterbar torrent library
<bullgard4>  The Application menu does not show a Seahorse menu item. How can I fix that?
<baizon> bullgard4: search for it in alacarte
<baizon> or create a entry by yourself
<bullgard4> baizon: Done. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<florentin> i have a problem with compiz in xubuntu : when i want to reload window meneger from compiz fusion icon my monitor turn black , can enyone help me ?please
<[uzver]> florentin, i just use xfwm4 --replace or compiz --replace ccp commands
<florentin> E: Command line option --replace is not understood
<antisober552_> hi can someone help me change group owner on a folder
<baizon> antisober552_: http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?chgrp
<antisober552_> thx
<souhaib> hello
<rhin0> im getting crashes on install of 12.04 .. but allows me to continue
<rhin0> said timezone setup (?) crashed
<rhin0> .. "partman"
<rhin0> install just gives me ads -- no progress indicator@?
<rhin0> ie .. im informed, but not about whether its actually installing
<lderan> weird
<rhin0> im ditching hte gui install
<rhin0> no way
<rhin0> its not capable of installing 12.04
<lderan> the people over in #ubuntu are of no help in this?
<lderan> ah nvm sorry
<lderan> thought you said ubuntu
<lderan> just got up :P
<rhin0> xubumtu
<rhin0> x
<rhin0> no
<rhin0> i do not use ub
<lderan> aye it was my mistake
<knome> rhin0, what's the problem? have you filed a bug?
<rhin0> whats the problem of the whole xubuntu 12.04 failing on a reasonably new pc
<rhin0> it never worked from the live disk (install) anyway
<rhin0> on 10.04
<rhin0> it is a mistake to have xubuntu running to install
<rhin0> im sure somebody has filed it, as the install doesn't work
<rhin0> xubuntu 12.04 from the live running version of xubuntu, from a usb key
<rhin0> install
<TheSheep> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<rhin0> "doesn't install" is a reasonably good assessment of "doesn't work"
<rhin0> if something is built to perform one function and it fails then it "doesn't work"
<TheSheep> to that I can only answer "doesn't help"
<rhin0> i am no tgoing to research, file a bug on the in stall
<rhin0> i am not re-assured
<rhin0> I think it's a slim chance 12.04 (again) will actaully work for me
<TheSheep> enjoy your windows then
<rhin0> its looking very bad as the install failed
<rhin0> i do not run windows
<rhin0> what is that, black mail?  there are many linuxes
<lderan> well it may be something wrong with the data on the usb key, have your tried making it a live dvd drive again?
<rhin0> maybe I could cut a ced
<rhin0> im using the low level install .. alternative
<rhin0> bbl
<TheSheep> so what is exactly the reason you came to the xubuntu support channel, if you don't want to try it?
<lderan> good luck
<rhin0> i've been running xubuntu for 3 years sheep
<rhin0> linux for < 12
<rhin0> whats more reliable for installation media -- cd or dvd -- reliable ./ faster .. dvd will be faster
<rhin0> i am about to buy cds or dvds
<rhin0> i think i'll get cds (cheaper)
<rhin0> before that I wasn't running windows
<rhin0> I've never run windows
<rhin0> i consider it an insult "good luck with windows
<rhin0> "
<lderan> whats wrong with using windows?
<lderan> ah s/hes gone
<KerrMD> Hello
<lderan> Hi
<cfhowlett> greetings
<KerrMD> I was wondering if the only diff between Kubuntu and Xubuntu was the "candy coating".
<cfhowlett> KerrMD, the default applications are different.  for instance, libre office in ubuntu and not in xubuntu
<KerrMD> So does XFCE in Xubuntu use qt?
<KerrMD> Or am I confused?
<cfhowlett> KerrMD, doesn't show up in my 12.04
<cfhowlett> or at least no PACKAGE named qt
<cfhowlett> or at least no PACKAGE named qt*
<lderan> think xfce uses gtk+
<lderan> but not 100% sure
<KerrMD> The reason I ask is that I dislike Gnome anymore since 3.x  and kde has gotten really heavy. I am looking into Xubuntu since the fedora community is a tad lacking imho.
<cfhowlett> KerrMD, lderan gtk is present in xubuntu
<cfhowlett> KerrMD, lubuntu is also quite light
<lderan> awesome
<KerrMD> I just want a desktop that works without all the plasma and whatnot stuff. I do not need a candy coating
<cfhowlett> KerrMD, you can install and use lxde or xfce4 on your stock ubuntu
<KerrMD> Would it not be more prudent to install (X|L)ubuntu instead?
<cfhowlett> KerrMD, as you already have an installation, I'd suggest you test drive both interfaces, figure which one you prefer then get the actual OS...
<KerrMD> What I have right now is Fedora 18. I am moving away because I am not liking the community too much and I have a tendency to gravitate back to the Debian based distros.  As for Xubuntu and Lubuntu I imagine that the core is the same.
<cfhowlett> KerrMD, correctomundo
<cfhowlett> KerrMD, note that there is a new official ubuntu flavor ... gnome ubuntu
<KerrMD> Gnome 2x I assume
<KerrMD> er 2.x
<cfhowlett> KerrMD, can't say much more about it as I only run LTS ubuntustudio and have never touched it
<KerrMD> UbuntuStudio? cannot say I am really familiar with that
<koegs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME
<koegs> it is gnome 3 with gnome desktop
<cfhowlett> KerrMD, ah well then!  multimedia creation packages built of xubuntu .. desktop publishing, graphics, music apps
<KerrMD> Ah, I just got that from the site. I am not really much of a content creator.
<cfhowlett> KerrMD, good enough then.  One thing I did change was I dropped the default office package and got libreoffice from the main site.
<KerrMD> Sheesh, this thing has been DDing to /dev/sdc for what feels like forever. :(
<lderan> :(
<KerrMD> 8GB thumb drive taking a <800MB DD should not take too long I would think
<KerrMD> Complain and it shal be done. Lol
<KerrMD> Thanks for all the info. TTFN :)
<bullgard4> Xubuntu 12.04.2 surprisingly after an upgrade and a new login shows a window without a title bar which I cannot delete. It shows a keyboard. When clicking on this keyboard e. g. the key  "b", uxterm on the same workspace will show another letter "b" after the prompt. I suspect a relationship with Orca.  But there is no orca process running. How to delete this window?
<TheSheep> bullgard4: I would look into the autostarted applications in sessions and startup in settings
<bullgard4> TheSheep:  What do you mean by "sessions"?
<TheSheep> bullgard4: if you go to "settings manager" in your "applications menu" there is a "startup and sessions" icon which holds settings for autostarted applications, among other things
<TheSheep> bullgard4: I would look for anything like "on screen keyboard" there and uncheck it so that it doesn't start on the next login
<bullgard4> TheSheep:  Applications menu > Settings > Settings manager > Session and Startup > Application Autostart does not show activated anything similar to "on screen keyboard".
<ntzrmtthihu777> hello. I had ubuntu 12.04 and installed the gnome desktop because I'm rather dissappointed with unity. I ended up installing xubuntu on a friends machine, and playing around with it I find I rather liked it. I installed xubuntu-desktop on my machine, but I still have the lightdm greeter of vanilla precise. could someone advise me on how to get the xubuntu style greeter?
<KerrMD> ntzrmtthihu777:  Try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/174763/how-do-i-change-the-default-log-in-to-xubuntu-on-ubuntu-12-04
<ntzrmtthihu777> KerrMD: havin a look, thankay.
<KerrMD> Welcome :D
<ntzrmtthihu777> hmm, seems to be more of a unity thing here...
<KerrMD> You want to change just hte login manager or the display manager as well?
<ntzrmtthihu777> well you've used vanilla precise? and obviously xubuntu, right? I'm looking to get the login screen of xubuntu.
<TheSheep> xubuntu uses the same display manager as ubuntu
<KerrMD> I am sorry to say this but it is bedtime. Not to sound like the RTFM group but Google is a wonderful resource for information.  I wish you luck
<KerrMD> ttfn all and nighty night
<ntzrmtthihu777> KerrMD: nah its cool. I've been googling on it, but nothing yet
<TheSheep> it's just a different theme
<ntzrmtthihu777> TheSheep: exactly. how do I activate the xubuntu theme for lightdm?
<KerrMD> ntzrmtthihu777: TheSheep is right. It's just skinned|themed differently
<TheSheep> ntzrmtthihu777: do you have xubuntu-default-settings installed?
<ntzrmtthihu777> TheSheep: yeah, and I found my answer I think.
<ntzrmtthihu777> brb, testing
<ochosi> anyone running 12.10 here? (i need some stats wrt panel's mem-usage)
<ntzrmtthihu777> got it :D
<ntzrmtthihu777> now, installing xubuntu-desktop dragged in *alot* of packages that I'm not gonna be using, are they removable without scragging my install?
<packetfrog> NOPE
<packetfrog> oops
<ntzrmtthihu777> oops on capslock, or oops on wrong channel/advice?
<drc> ntzrmtthihu777: They were installed for a reason. Not always a good reason.  I'd use synaptic (not software center) to remove what I don't want and pay close attention to what removing that one package will also remove.
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, such and such needs this, so and so needs that
<drc> yup...dependency hell.
<ntzrmtthihu777> well at least its not dll hell, lol
<drc> Slackware has a point...a time consuming, frustrating point.
 * packetfrog lar lars
<packetfrog> LAR
<ochosi> ntzrmtthihu777: by default all recommended packages also get installed
<ochosi> ntzrmtthihu777: if you want to avoid that you can e.g. do "sudo apt-get install $packagename --no-install-recommends"
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, but quite frankly I don't need ailseriot solitair
<ochosi> (synaptic also has a gui-checkbox in the settings to disable that feature)
<ochosi> easy enough to uninstall
<ntzrmtthihu777> yup.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I personally use apt-fast to install most things; does the change in synaptic affect it/apt-get?
<ochosi> yes
<ntzrmtthihu777> excellent.
<ntzrmtthihu777> question: is the terminal in from-the-iso xubuntu the same as from-the-iso ubuntu?
<ochosi> ntzrmtthihu777: potentially no, ubuntu uses gnome-terminal afaik and xubuntu uses xfce4-terminal
<TheSheep> ntzrmtthihu777: xubuntu uses xfce4-terminal
<TheSheep> ntzrmtthihu777: ubuntu uses gnome-terminal
<ntzrmtthihu777> gotcha.
<ntzrmtthihu777> I knew the latter, but not the former
<ntzrmtthihu777> functionally, any difference?
<TheSheep> the xfce one will not load all the gnome libraries into memory...
<ntzrmtthihu777> meaning?
<TheSheep> but I guess they both do a fine job of a terminal emulator
<TheSheep> ntzrmtthihu777: meaning that it will probably start faster and use less memory when running
<ntzrmtthihu777> mhmm, I like that.
<TheSheep> other than that, there are probably some small differences, but I used the gnome one long ago, so can't really tell
<nikolam> I get lsb_release bug reports that automatic reporting can not report, but crashing itself
<nikolam> it bugs me almost since 12.04 install
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah, because quite frankly I don't need 2 programs that do the exact same thing
<ntzrmtthihu777> alright, ya'll use thunar instead of nautilus. same/similar level of functionality?
<bekks> ntzrmtthihu777: You'll have more difficulties to cleanly remove one of them than saving that few MB will save space.
<ntzrmtthihu777> yeah. its seems dropbox needs nautilus :/
<baizon> ntzrmtthihu777: nautilus-data, not nautilus
<ntzrmtthihu777> I really like the customizability of the panels, lol.
<recon_lap> hi, is it just me or has xubuntu just become very unstable. got a hard lock 2 day running now.
<Deepfriedice> Hey #xubuntu, I've just removed the propriety nvidia drivers off my laptop, and the screen resolution is stuck at 640X480. I assume this is some kind of fallback mode, but I have no idea how to fix it. Any thoughts on where to start looking?
<kgb> Deepfriedice: why not use them?..
<[uzver]> Deepfriedice, maybe u need to install opensource driver - nouveau
<Deepfriedice> They seemed to be causing issues with wine. Something to do with RandR or something.
<kgb> .. check out whether nvidia-config made the file: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kgb> (you may be able to just remove it and reboot, but back it up first :))
<Deepfriedice> uzver: I believe I have. nouveau is provided by xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, correct?
<Deepfriedice> kgb: looking now.
<Deepfriedice> # nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig
<Deepfriedice> # nvidia-xconfig:  version 304.48  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-05.nvidia.com)  Sun Sep  9 21:29:02 PDT 2012
<kgb> right, so MAYBE, you could just remove it and log-out the session and reboot
<kgb> big maybe, though =)
<Deepfriedice> That explains why X was unhappy, the config files didn't match the installed driver
<Deepfriedice> will do.
<kgb> cool, cool, hope so..:)
<Deepfriedice> kgb: It works, thanks!
<xubuntu200> hola soy nuevo aqui
<Unit193> !es | xubuntu200
<ubottu> xubuntu200: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<xubuntu168> hello, just installed xubuntu. i have a little stupid question: where can we find the folders from an external usb plug?
<peyam> open a file
<peyam> and on the left hand you see if it is mounted
<peyam> or windowskey + t and write thunar /home/
<xubuntu168> ok, indeed, i was trying to plug my external disk, the pb comes from it. doesn 't detect it. detection ok with normal usb keys.
<peyam> pull it out and in again. it should work
<peyam> but I usually i go to my home folder and choose it from the left menu
<xubuntu168> no, i already tried a couple of times. the external disk makes a continuous bip bip...
<recon_lap> xubuntu168: do you have some way to test the HD on a different comp?
<peyam> xubuntu168:what is the name of your hd? try sudo mount thenameoftheHD
<xubuntu168> ok, just tested on another comp. no detection either. HD dead i guess. plus the bip bip, not normal anyway
<xubuntu168> any idea how to get back the data? probably need to go in a shop
<recon_lap> xubuntu168: yep, what i though. might be the cable, do you have a short data cable
<xubuntu168> already tried with another cable. the bip bip is a sign it s dead i think
<recon_lap> well, if the data is important stop messing with it now
<xubuntu168> yes, i ll try to get it fixed in a shop. tks anyway
<recon_lap> xubuntu168: if the drive won't mount I would be surprised if a shop can help, you probably looking at a couple of hundred and a proper lab.
<xubuntu168> ok... well, probably give up in this case
<recon_lap> xubuntu168: well, if you not that concerned about the data I'd let a shop have a go.
<xubuntu168> doesn't really matter, only pics and music
<recon_lap> xubuntu168: couple of taps with the back of a screwdriver might work :)
<xubuntu168> :-) tks! i ll give it a try
<recon_lap> xubuntu168: as a last resort, and a lot of shop will try on a no fix no fee
<ntzrmtthihu777> its official, I'm in love with xfce
<lderan> yay
<ntzrmtthihu777> I got the compiz desktop grid effect without compiz
<recon_lap> I'm the opposite, firefox has hard locked me two days running
<ntzrmtthihu777> :/
<xubuntu696> hello again, i need to activate the microphone for skype. how can i do that?
<lderan> have you checked the skype options?
<lderan> under sound devices
<xubuntu696> yes but i cannot find the microphone options
<lderan> ah its controlled by pulseaudio
<lderan> if you go to your sound settings, by clicking on the speaker icon in the top bar or under multimedia in your programs list you can go to input devices
<lderan> do you see your microphone in there?
<Shannon> Hello, I am brand new to linux / ubuntu - I just installed the os and used a guide to install drivers for my primary video card raedeon 7950.  From what I can tell, the os doesn't recognize the second pcie video card - a pcie raedeon 6950.  Could anyone give me a bit of advice?
<Shannon> It's a working video card.
<peyam> what  is the default font in xubuntu?
<peyam> can anybody tell me that
<peyam> Droid
<SunStar> droid mono
<peyam> yes :)
<peyam> thanks
<peyam> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skype
<peyam> skype is Estonian?
<peyam> first time I read it
<peyam> I though it was swedish
<An_Ony_Moose> http://soundray.org/linus/unreadablename.png this is on a fresh install of the 13.04 beta. Why is the name of the machine in such a colour that it's barely readable?
<fez_> can anyone help me?
<Cheri703> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fez_> trying to install xubuntu 13.04 beta 2 and the installer hangs on the "preparing to install Xubuntu screen"
<fez_> same thing happens with ubuntu 13.04 installer
<fez_> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
#xubuntu 2014-04-14
<Guest30661> will check screensaver settings. also used to have screen saver issue. but screenlocker 14.04 fixed that issue
<skribblezatcha> well thats cool. yeah if you use the screenlocker, then that means when it goes to sleep the screen locks too.
<skribblezatcha> so it kinda defeats the purpose if you want to tap a mouse and be back to where you were and still be connected to the net.
<skribblezatcha> i usually shut off the screen locker as well..but thats me.
<Guest30661> i just want to be able to hibernate. it works with terminal only it seems
<skribblezatcha> i see, thats odd.
<skribblezatcha> well go ahead and turn off those things and see if that works for you Guest30661. you can also check out the screen locker too.
<skribblezatcha> see what works for you man.
<Guest30661> well. i have everything disabled. so i dont get lock screens,screensavers etc
<skribblezatcha> ok and you went and set everything to hibernate and all of that?
<Guest30661> I just want to be able to set hibernation manually
<Guest30661> Like. it's not in my action button section. when i put it in.. it's shaded out
<Guest30661> suspend is in it. but that always seems to cause problems. it's not a huge deal. I have an SSD and reboot shutdown takes seconds
<Guest30661> when i used to use gnome 3. when i pressed my power button it would hibernate
<skribblezatcha> o ok, i see what you mean. you dont need it to hibernate once you arent typing for a while? you want the power button to cause it to do that.
<skribblezatcha> yeah i cant do that either. i havent been able to do that in a long time. lol
<Guest30661> yeah scribblez
<Guest30661> i did this one command with gedit. that is mean tto make it work. but no outcome at all with it
<skribblezatcha> yeah, i dont know about that one. thats all you messing around playing with settings, or trying to find a script that can get you that function.
<skribblezatcha> right right..i feel you.
<skribblezatcha> brb man.
<skribblezatcha> ok back..thanks.
<xubuntu990> hello. i have a problem. after installing xubuntu (or other linux) when i reboot my computer i see a screen in which i can get to bios a then black screen appears. if i want to get to system i must do ctrl alt delete, esc, ctrl-f1 then write sudo lghtm stop/start and them ctrl-f7. can you help me?  asus eee 1201ha
<xubuntu990> and i must do lghtm start/stop because bottom half of my screen is black
<Mosconi> ma che oooooooh
<Mosconi> ma è possibile?!?
<`Fibz> ?
<mapp> ?
<`Fibz> delayed reaction
<freeman__> hi guys how I can optimize my prop. nvidia driver on Lenovo T510 that I can control the brightness level? It does not work here in Xubuntu when I try to change the brightness
<xubuntu403> What is the downside of Xubuntu 12.04 LTS compared to ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<junka> what do u mean xubuntu403
<`Fibz> it's not as "pretty"?
<xubuntu403> I am using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and find there are some unsolved problems with older machines. Xubuntu seems to not have these problems. I would like opinions about the relative merits of both systems, especially the downside so I will know what to expect, at least as an over-view before I decide on Xubuntu.
<junka> well in 3 days the next LTS is going to be released. You can wait and test them out too
<xubuntu403> I am concerned with function, not looks.
<xubuntu403> I intend to stay with 12.04 until it expires. This will allow the bugs to be fixed in the next LTS.
<junka> xubuntu403, i dont see any downside. The only real difference is the DE and some default packages
<mimoid> Xfce 4.10 Has been the DE for the last three versions. It doesn't look like anything new is coming out of Xfce. Where is a rundown on the upcoming release? I can't find a page with real answers.
<mimoid> I guess a new kernel, keeping in-line with ubuntu upstream.
<junka> mimoid, xubuntu 14.04 will ship with 4.11
<junka> unfortunately there is not eta for 4.12 other than 'when it's ready'
<mimoid> I don't see anything on xfce.org about 4.11
<mimoid> it is nonexistent as far as i can see
<mimoid> Link?
<junka> mimoid, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings/Archive/Minutes/2013-11-03-features
<junka> 4.11 is not an official release that's why it;s not on xfce.org
<mimoid> where can I learn about 4.11 by itself
<mimoid> the components, etc
<junka> mimoid, https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.12
<mimoid> whatever, as long as it keeps up with new stuff thrown at desktop linux like, say, systemd or whatnot
<mimoid> xubuntu doesn't change anything that is going on here, right? http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2014/04/ubuntu-1404-lts-security-for-human.html
<mimoid> of course not
<junka> xubuntu has also patched heartbleed bug
<mimoid> why would i ask that
<junka> xubuntu uses ubuntu as core
<mimoid> It is good to know that a malicious https server wont peek at my memory
<mimoid> But a 6GB install... hmmm... I'm going to have to think on how to ration my 240GB drive between windows 7 and this
<kajair> hey there. how can you play both tuxguitar in one jack and a mp3 in an input jack and mix of them in an soundcard?
<kajair> *sry
<kajair> tuxguitar (out) + guitar(in jack) + mp3 (background)
<kajair> whole output mix in another soundcard
<Foggalong> Anybody know of a workspace overview that works with XFCE?
<knome> Foggalong, there's a workspace switcher panel applet
<Foggalong> knome: yeah, I mean something a little more fancy
<knome> Foggalong, middle-clicking the desktop (by default) also shows the applications for workspaces
<knome> other than that, i don't think so
<Foggalong> knome: not GNOME or Unity style fancy but something more than a pannel
<Foggalong> knone: well that's cool! Not sure how I hadn't noticed that
<alex72gr> hello everybody
<alex72gr> I've installed xubuntu 12.04 64 bit on my PC
<alex72gr> my display card has an HDMI output with audio (which works perfectly on windows)
<alex72gr> xubuntu recognizes this output, but... although the sound settings window shows an indicator bar for HDMI audio output... I have NO sound...
<alex72gr> does anybody know what happens?
<limey> good morning!
<limey> I have a question. I connect via vpn to a provider, whenever I download torrents
<limey> I don't know why, but under xubuntu, they never start
<limey> if I kill the vpn, they work
<limey> anyone ever come across this? In windows they just work. why would the vpn have a problem with linux?
<watermark> As an FYI, xubuntu.com doesn't redirect properly, but www.xubuntu.com does.
<knome> watermark, will send a RT ticket about that, thanks for noticing
<watermark> knome, np
<knome> done, now pending on canonical IS
<Foggalong> 14.04, I've got two clocks in my pannel
<Foggalong> What's the deal?
<elfy> Foggalong: the deal is the fix hasn't landed yet
<Foggalong> elfy: ah, thanks for the update
<Meerkat> Foggalong, I only have 1 clock on 14.04. I upgraded from 13.10, did you do a fresh install?
<Foggalong> Yeah, fresh install
<Foggalong> Meerkat: Upgrade completely tanked when I tried
<Foggalong> Hey jono
<NRDisciple> finally running live cd on this old computer sigh, still can't get sound to work, just wait for 14.04?
<NRDisciple> or try out beta 2
<NRDisciple> the user of the computer is someone that once she sets everything up, doesn't like to change things
<knome> NRDisciple, sounds is hardly just starting to work on the final image... what's the issue?
<amigamagic> you can try last daily development version but I don't think new releases support older hardware...
<NRDisciple> =/
<NRDisciple> no sound coming from the speakers
<NRDisciple> running an audigy2 value
<NRDisciple> yes old hardware :P
<knome> NRDisciple, what release are you running from the live CD?
<amigamagic> you have to check what sound chipset you have and then search on the web for linux drivers
<knome> i have an audigy2 card as well, it has worked for me since 12.04
<elfy> NRDisciple: I have an old audigy too
<NRDisciple> on another distro, i just ticked audigy analog/digital in GNOME Alsamixer and it worked
<Meerkat> are the speakers connected properly? Can you verify with another OS?
<NRDisciple> yes
<NRDisciple> they were working on ZorinOS
<amigamagic> if it works in 12.04 it's strange it doesn't work on 13.x or 14.x releases
<NRDisciple> so i know the speakers work
<NRDisciple> first time user of Xubuntu
<NRDisciple> i'm running the 13.10 live cd
<amigamagic> NRDisciple, sometimes the live cd doesn't have all the drivers and maybe with a full install it downloads the missing drivers from the web
<Meerkat> have you tried playing a youtube video?
<NRDisciple> yes meerkat
<knome> NRDisciple, did you try changing the output from pavucontrol?
<NRDisciple> lol someone told me not to do a full install and see if the livecd would have audio
<NRDisciple> but i have it installed
<NRDisciple> just testing out the cd
<NRDisciple> and pavucontrol is fine
<NRDisciple> shows the audigy card
<Meerkat> NRDisciple, click the speaker icon in the panel (where the clock and menu button is) and click 'sound settings'. Is Volume Control up with the Output Devices tab?
<NRDisciple> clicking the speaker up top in the taskbard doesn't do anything
<elfy> NRDisciple: checked it's set as analog in alsamixer
<elfy> ?
<NRDisciple> speaker with - - -  after it
<Meerkat> NRDisciple, then entering pavucontrol in a terminal emulator would bring that up.
<NRDisciple> yes i went to pavucontrol
<NRDisciple> now in alsamixer from terminal
<Meerkat> how many devices do you have in the Output Devices tab?
<NRDisciple> how do i set it as analog?
<NRDisciple> default is just -
<NRDisciple> device 0 is Audigy
<NRDisciple> i set it for device 0
<NRDisciple> Audigy Analog/Digital output Jack is 00
<NRDisciple> with no ability to alter volume
<elfy> NRDisciple: press M
<NRDisciple> master volume is 100
<NRDisciple> i did, it changes to MM
<elfy> when on that channel 00 is digital
<NRDisciple> when i hit M again, it goes back to 00
<NRDisciple> ah
<elfy> leave it at MM :)
<NRDisciple> ok
<elfy> now you can deal with the volumes and check that pavucontrol is actually set to use it :)
<NRDisciple> on analog output/no amplifier
<NRDisciple> nothing =/
<NRDisciple> i installed GNOME alsamixer too, no dice
<elfy> start playing something - then go to the playback tab
<elfy> you can set the desired output there
<NRDisciple> alsa playback shows a moving bar
<NRDisciple> but no sound
<NRDisciple> as with the output tab
<NRDisciple> i'd rather just chuck this computer into the garbage :P but we dont have money to upgrade and i dont want to keep it on XP
<NRDisciple> it's 50x more stable running on xubuntu =/ just need it to have sound
<elfy> just double check that aplay -l in a terminal shows the card(s)
<NRDisciple> i should just back out and load up the installed OS and try this
<NRDisciple> ok lemme check
<elfy> http://imgur.com/ppyn1Gb,AsexNhH
<NRDisciple> yup it sees it
<elfy> is how I'm set up here
<elfy> and I've got an audigy 1 ;)
<NRDisciple> all i have is sSB0400 Audigy 2 Value ANalog Stereo
<NRDisciple> excuse the little s
<NRDisciple> lol
<NRDisciple> there is a realtek onboard audio chip as well....
<NRDisciple> but I couldn't even get sound to work with it on xp
<NRDisciple> so i just disabled it
<elfy> yep
<elfy> other than checking the various outputs on pavucontrol and making sure it's all on - I've no more help
<NRDisciple> =/
<NRDisciple> wonder what in ZorinOS allowed the sound to come
<NRDisciple> strange =/
<elfy> though I did once spend 30 minutes fiddling with no sound then plugged the cable in
<NRDisciple> lol
<NRDisciple> it's plugged in :P
<NRDisciple> just double checked
<NRDisciple> ok gonna log into the installed OS
<NRDisciple> bbiab
<elfy> then I would guess it is something simple
<amigamagic> sometimes one plug the cable in the input jack instead of the output jack. I did that too. :P
<NRDisciple> no difference :(
<amigamagic> with the live of ubuntu 12.04 it works?
<NRDisciple> naw still on 13.10 but now on the installed OS
<elfy> check alsamixer again and then play something and then work with pavucontrol
<NRDisciple> only have one more DVD to burn... should i try the 12.04LTS?
<elfy> just work with what you've got :)
<NRDisciple> hate to install it and have 14.04 come out hehehe
<Meerkat> NRDisciple, how many devices was listed in the pavucontrol outputs list?
<NRDisciple> well i heard that
<NRDisciple> the beep from the IRC
<NRDisciple> just not the youtube video
<NRDisciple> nvm it was muted
<NRDisciple> sound works!
<NRDisciple> strange
<NRDisciple> i'm not complaining hehe
<NRDisciple> thanks guys
<amigamagic> NRDisciple, you can use an usb pendrive to install linux
<amigamagic> in this way you don't have to burn hundreds of dvd
<NRDisciple> would have to install that thing that allows USB booting for mobos that do not support it
<NRDisciple> anyways hoping that all works well whenthe LTS comes out
<amigamagic> it needs a motherboard that supports boot from usb
<amigamagic> if your mb is too old, maybe this is not possible
<amigamagic> you have to check in the bios
<Meerkat> I can send you 600 floppies
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm not seeing the update notifications in the notification area, but I have update-notifier-common installed. What do I do?
<amigamagic> I don't think 600 floppies are sufficient for an actual iso live
<NRDisciple> there is a progam to isntall to the MBR that allows you to boot from USB
<bekks> Which is called "boot loader" ;)
<knome> NRDisciple, amigamagic: http://xubuntu.org/news/booting-the-xubuntu-usb-image-from-a-cd/
<amigamagic> knome, that's cool!
<NRDisciple> ah
<NRDisciple> PLoP
<NRDisciple> that's what it's called
<NRDisciple> anyways the mother is not going to enjoy redoing everything when 14.04 comes out :P thanks for the help
<SonikkuAmerica> Pity my impatience, but: I'm not seeing the update notifications in the notification area, but I have update-notifier-common installed. What do I do?
<SonikkuAmerica> (And update-notifier for that matter)
<amigamagic> have you checked in the options that the update check is done every day?
<iwsh> Hy, guys!
<junka> hey
<iwsh> Um, I'll be short. I have Xubuntu 12.04.4 and I can't set a wallpaper with ristretto. I could in 13.10 (but my Intel video driver is working better here for some reason)
<iwsh> Plus, I have xfce 4.12
<iwsh> So, has anyone encountered this problem before?
<amigamagic> wow, xfce 4.12
<iwsh> Uhm, xfce 4.10 and 4.12 ppa connected : )
<amigamagic> 4.12 is so better than 4.11 ?
<bekks> It is more recent.
<iwsh> 4.11 ? oO
<iwsh> I have never heard of that : D
<Foggalong> Wait there's a 4.12 ppa?!
<amigamagic> xubuntu 14.04 ships with xfce 4.11
<iwsh> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.12
<junka> it's development
<iwsh> Yep
<iwsh> However, ristretto isn't there oO
<iwsh> Can't remember, if I tried switching wallpapers withouth xfce 4.12
<iwsh> 4.08 is quite old for me oO (even though, it was the first I used)
<iwsh> I haven't tried 14.04. I tried 12.10, because it was released on my birthday (it was good). I tried 13.04 (for an hour : D ), but I had instant kernel panics during login (something related to my broadcom wlan card). And then I used 13.10. Which was also good, but my brightness controls were more wrecked, than before, and some wine games wouldn't recognize my video card :$ .
<iwsh> Guess, I'll just test 12.04 in a VirtualBox
<iwsh> Withouth xfce4.12
<Foggalong> Is there a disadvantage to using 4.12?
<iwsh> No disadvantages, I'm just trying to comprehend, why ristretto won't set a wallpaper for me : )
<iwsh> Like it did in 13.10
<Foggalong> amigamagic: are you sure?
<iwsh> Maybe something related to xfdesktop package or I don't  know.
<Foggalong> I'm running 14.04 right now and it's still 4.10
<iwsh> It surely did in 13.10 : )
<iwsh> WEll, I must admit, i'm misusing it
<iwsh> I just have the https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/xfce-4.12
<iwsh> connected
<iwsh> There are just some packages
<iwsh> And the version is actually 4.11
<iwsh> So, there are misusing it too  : )
<iwsh> they are*
<iwsh> (what a mess of numbers)
<Foggalong> I'm confused now
<iwsh> So. Again. I have Xubuntu 12.04.04, with xfce4.10 and xfce4.12 ppas connected. And xfce4.12 ppa actually contains several 4.11 packages.
<iwsh> Not 4.12 as the name suggests oO
<Foggalong> So if you wanted 4.12 how do you get it?!
<elfy> can we take this conversation to #xubuntu-offtopic please :)
<iwsh> If so, than back to my problem. I can't set a wallpaper with ristretto. And the desktop settings window doesn't have a '+' sign to add some either
<SonikkuAmerica> amigamagic: Sorry, was playing Minecraft. I should check, probably
<Foggalong> elfy: isn't the Xubuntu Topic that 13.10 was released?
<SonikkuAmerica> amigamagic: The thing reads "Daily"
<Foggalong> Oh, and support
<Foggalong> Which is what this seems to be
<elfy> this is support for released version - but not PPAs
<elfy> and 14.04 is released Thursday ;)
<amigamagic> SonikkuAmerica, so it should work
<Foggalong> elfy: surely this dicussion isn't harming anything?
<Foggalong> elfy: or I could just rephrase the question
<iwsh> Okay oO . I actually found out, that my problem is indeed related to using these ppas. I'll try disconnecting 4.12, see if it works for me.
<iwsh> Thanks for Help! : )
<Foggalong> I'm currently running 13.10 and I want 4.12 - will it be in 14.04 or is there a ppa I can add to get it?
<Foggalong> ;)
<SonikkuAmerica> amigamagic: Well it doesn't/
<iwsh> exist*
<iwsh> : D
<knome> Foggalong, 4.12 hasn't been released. no, there most probably won't be a PPA for 4.12 for 13.10.
<iwsh> I confused everyone oO .
<Foggalong> knome: thanks :)
<Foggalong> knome: so it's going to be 4.10 in 14.10?
<knome> Foggalong, whatever is in there now will be pretty much what it will have
<knome> no sense to backport stuff to a release that's supported for 9 months...
<knome> wait,
<knome> 14.10? depends if 4.12 is ready in time
<Foggalong> Oops
<Foggalong> I did mean 14.04 :P
<knome> 14.04 will have 4.10 and some 4.11 components
<Foggalong> knome: thanks
<Foggalong> It just seems to be a fair bit different from 13.10
<Foggalong> I...I..MEAN SUPPOSEDLY
<knome> yes... we are finally landing last of the stuff that has been prepared in the last two years
<Foggalong> knome: cool!
<Foggalong> knome: well other than the panel everything is working brilliantly so far
<Foggalong> ...supposedly)
<iwsh> ... I ppa-purged 4.11 and I can now set wallpapers with ristretto oO . So here's my questions regarind non-ppa-ed Xubuntus. Does Xubuntu 13.10 contain onlu 4.10 packages?
<iwsh> regarding*
<iwsh> only*
<iwsh> question*
<Foggalong> The new messaging indicator is pretty cool
<sleezio> hello, i'm trying to open a file in google earth over my network, but i don't see any network connections to choose from, i only see my harddrive
<sleezio> i'm mapped to the network in question in thunar
<sleezio> even in add > network link, when i click browse, i only see my harddrive
<sleezio> any ideas whats going on with this?
<junka> Foggalong, what messaging indicator? :D
<Foggalong> sc
<Foggalong> Hold on :)
<Foggalong> junka: http://imgur.com/a/z8m2A
<junka> awesome
<junka> it was not present in beta version
<junka> Foggalong, what artwork do u have
<Foggalong> junka: numixproject.org
<junka> thanks
<Foggalong> junka: you're we;lcome
<Ilezzo> Hi! sorry for my bad english! =D
<Ilezzo> I'm currently installing Xubuntu 13.10
<Ilezzo> =)
<RFleming> Ilezzo, what is your native language?
<serg_> hi all. I have a problem. But may be it normally. On my pc installed xbuntu 13.10. By default system using Pulse audio server. Problem with skype. When i logon to my profile, skype starting automatically. When it starts, it haven't sound, bat when i restart it manually sound is work.
<serg_> *but
<GridCube> serg_, open the skype that you launch automatically and go see if in pavucontrol the output device for it is the one you want to use
<TheSheep> also, you migth want to place it after pulseaudio in the autostart list
<serg_> you right. it paced before pulse audio in my session. Thank you
<guest2152352> Quick question if anybody knows: is there any way to upgrade from LTS to 'regular' release without re-installing?  It's sort of silly but I don't have a blank DVD or a USB stick handy.
<knome> guest2152352, you can upgrade LTS to a regular release.
<guest2152352> How?
<knome> guest2152352, in "software and upgrades", check the "updates" tab and change "notify me of a new ubuntu version" to "for any new version"
<knome> guest2152352, then run update-manager
<knome> guest2152352, if you are on 12.04 though, you might want to wait for a few days and upgrade to 14.04 directly though
<guest2152352> Hmm, you know I saw some kind of guide (I think in the docs?) about that.  There is no 'Software and Upgrades' in my system settings.  There is an 'Update Manager' program that alerts me to updates, but I don't think there was a setting like that in the program.  It just scans for updates to all my software.
<knome> guest2152352, are you on 12.04?
<guest2152352> Yes
<knome> guest2152352, is there a specific reason you want to upgrade to 12.10?
<guest2152352> knome: Not particularly, I just have no practical reason to be on the LTS line.
<knome> guest2152352, 14.04, the next LTS, is released on thursday
<knome> guest2152352, you will be able to upgrade directly to it
<knome> guest2152352, otherwise, you will have to run several upgrades to get to 14.04
<knome> guest2152352, so i would wait until thursday before upgrading
<guest2152352> Oh?  Good to know.  I'll wait on that, then.  Thanks.
<knome> no problem
<guest2152352> Nice timing, I guess, hehe.
<knome> if it's not a production machine, and you have backups, and want to help xubuntu, you can upgrade it now and report the test results as well... :)
<guest2152352> I originally installed it as an alternate boot option for very infrequent cases when I needed to check some code on linux.
<guest2152352> Hah.  Happy to do that, actually.
<knome> guest2152352, ok, then join us at #xubuntu-devel
<guest2152352> I have just got a new computer, so this one with xubuntu on it I intend to make entirely linux so I can poke at it more often / use it to test random whims on / etc. without having to switch OS (just intend to remote to it from the new computer).
<delt> "lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions" <--- why am i getting tons of these in my kernel logs?
<kupo_>                      what's the ubuntu+1 chan again?
<bekks> kupo_: put a # in front ;)
<kupo_> thanks
<leinnan> Hi
<veronica> ciao a tutti
<Guest83265> qualcuno puo aiutarmi
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest83265> grazie a voi
<kupo_> oh yeah. just upgraded my ram. a whole 7.4 gigs now in use
<Unit193> Amd64 I'd presume?
<gQuigs> Hi there.. I was wondering if Xubuntu 14.04 is going to come with 3 or 5 years of support
<knome> three years for xubuntu lts releases
<gQuigs> knome: thanks!
<kupo_> I thought LTS was always 5 years
<gQuigs> if there is an officially place where it's listed what flavors mean by LTS I'd appreciate it
<gQuigs> kupo_: different flavors can choose to go LTS or not, and I guess decide how long their LTS is
<skribblezatcha> there is an official place where it is listed. its listed right on the xubuntu website gQuigs.
<kupo_> I see. all is well
<gQuigs> skribblezatcha: I meant *Ubuntu project wide, so I can see who is supporting LTS for how long
 * gQuigs is trying to pick which flavors to bring to an installfest
<skribblezatcha> o ok, i see gQuigs. i bet that there is such a page if you were to look for it.
<bekks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<kupo_> wonder if mint is going for the 17 quick
<knome> gQuigs, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/#Support_lifespan
<skribblezatcha> what do you mean kupo_?
<knome> general linux discussion to #xubuntu-offtopic please
<delt> oops
<amigamagic> someone knows why thunar is so slow in browsing an smb folder the first time?
<amigamagic> with nautilus when you browse the lan, the smb folders on your local lan are accessible very fast
<juanmontoya> amigamagic: not always, in my case, browsing the lan for windows share is even faster than windows :/
<amigamagic> so it depends from the ethernet driver?
<juanmontoya> I don't know on what depends... btw the other machine is windows xp, on windows 7, vista, etc... it's impossible
<amigamagic> in my case, when I browse the lan it takes very much time before it goes in the windows shared folders...
<juanmontoya> well I'm just another user and I don't have all the answers. But when I need to access a samba share I type smb://IPADDRESS
<juanmontoya> exactly because it is slow sometimes :/
<amigamagic> I will try with the direct address...
<amigamagic> mmmh... I don't know if it's a case, but with a direct smb://192.168.xxx.xxx it's fast
<amigamagic> I have to try to reboot and see if it access the lan fast again with direct ip addressing
#xubuntu 2014-04-15
<amigamagic> knome I noticed that thunar in my configuration is very slow to browse a windows share but... if I fill in the address bar of thunar with something like smb://192.168.xxx.xxx then it's very very fast.
<amigamagic> is slow when the path is smb://name-of-my-pc
<amigamagic> it happens only to me?
<knome> who knows?
<amigamagic> you don't use samba shares?
<knome> nope, i don't have windows machines here
<amigamagic> ok
<SirLagz> amigamagic: probably something to do with netbios names lookups... at a guess
<amigamagic> SirLagz, it's as thunar try to rescan all the lan for a windows share, whenever I go inside an smb path
<SirLagz> amigamagic: how many windows machines do you have ?
<amigamagic> 1
<amigamagic> and another 1 with linux
<amigamagic> plus 2 vmware machines with linux
<amigamagic> but the windows machine is only one
<amigamagic> maybe thunar rescan all the ip addresses from 192.168.x.1 to 192.168.x.255 to find a window share
<SirLagz> it's probably doing a NetBIOS name request, waiting for it to timeout, then falling back to hostname
<SirLagz> that's my guess
<amigamagic> that it's possible, but after much time it finds the name of the windows p
<amigamagic> pc
<amigamagic> but another strange thing is that on the vmware machine thunar is faster in exploring the windows shares. It's not fast as it should be, but it's usable.
<amigamagic> on a real PC with xubuntu, instead, thunar takes too much time to resolve the name of the windows machine
<amigamagic> so, maybe the particular ethernet driver is involved too...
<amigamagic> maybe there are some driver that are slower than others to respond to certain requests?
<amigamagic> the PC on which I installed xubuntu is a machine with a recent intel chipset, so maybe its drivers are a little raw
<juanmontoya> maybe I can't help any further, amigamagic but *if* avahi-daemon is involved *and* it is consuming a lot of processor, then it is a bug that is not yet fixed I encountered before and still has no solution.
<juanmontoya> open the task manager and check if avahi is too hungry...
<amigamagic> ok now I will check... Let me power on the ubuntu machine...
<juanmontoya> In my case, that service, out of nothing, slowed down the entire machine for no reason at all
<amigamagic> no, avahi-daemon is always at 0%
<amigamagic> maybe one time I've seen it at 1%
<SirLagz> amigamagic: have you checked the thunar configuration between both machines ?
<amigamagic> mmmh... I don't remember I changed something in thunar... Where I could check?
<juanmontoya> well then, I give up. Blaming avahi-daemon was the last possibility I could think of, amigamagic
<amigamagic> now thunar is completely hanged and doesn't want to open my windows shares anymore... :P
<SirLagz> amigamagic: then don't ? :P
<amigamagic> oooh... After 7-8 minutes, finally appeared my windows shares.... :D
<juanmontoya> if it's about sharing files between windows and linux, I use an ftp server on the linux machine and install some ftp client on the windows machine... samba is trouble
<amigamagic> juanmontoya, I have some ubuntu machines with 12.04 that are very fast when they have to access to samba shares...
<amigamagic> anyway, thank you for your suggestions :)
<juanmontoya> ^^
<Artemis3> juanmontoya, that is quite redundant. If you simply install the ssh server you point filezilla using the ssh network to achieve the same.
<xubuntu509> just installed the latest any hang ups i should exspect?
<abhra> hi, installed and updated xubuntu 14.04 beta
<abhra> having a little problem with huawei E355 modem.could use as a wifi hotspot but not working as a wired connection. in ubuntu 12.04 with 3.8 kernel (raring lts backport), it worked. otherwise, the wired connection mode does not work with anyother kernel. any help for xubuntu 14.04 will be appreciated. one way to work it in linux mint, xubuntu 13.10 is mentioned here http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=148990
<delt> Why am i getting tons of these messages in my kernel log? ---> "lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions"
<cfhowlett> abhra 14.04 support = #ubuntu+1    channel
<abhra> cfhowlett, thank you
<delt> Theres'
<delt> oops
<delt> there's a glitch with the mouse cursor theme when logging out and back in... the default cursors are showing in some places ie. the desktop background, and the top panel
<delt> whereas when auto-logged in, only the selected mouse cursors are showed.
<jayslaven> how can i mark a jar file as exectable in xubuntu 13:10
<bazhang> jayslaven, please dont crosspost in multiple ubuntu channels
<jayslaven> ok. i would like some help plz though
<jayslaven> chmod +x minecraft.jar doesnt work
<koegs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/101746/how-can-i-execute-a-jar-file-from-the-terminal
<jayslaven> doesnt help
<jayslaven> because on ubuntu it does it straight out of the box
<koegs> java -jar <file> will most certainly work
<jayslaven> will i have to do that everytime i start it up
<jayslaven> unable to access
<jayslaven> its on the desktop and i did "cd Desktop" then i type in java -jar minecraft.jar and it doesnt load
<jayslaven> oh
<jayslaven> its caps lock sensitive
<bazhang> tab complete it
<jayslaven> so do i have to type in java -jar Minecraft.jar everytime i want to load it
<jayslaven> or can i make a .run or .bash file for it
<jayslaven> ?
<jayslaven> hahah yes chmod +x Minecraft.jar worked :O
<jayslaven> thanks for the help
<jayslaven> *brohug*
<jayslaven> how can i change the default sound device as i want to use my livechat lx-3000 but its set to my monitors sound device?
<superprower> Hey all, can you advise me good graphic-based file manager? I not so long on linux, so it's hard to me to work normal in MC or with "cp/mv" commands. So, i tried default xubuntu, but i doesn't liked it, and i tried krusader, same thing.
<amigamagic> xubuntu is not a file manager...
<TheSheep> amigamagic: he means thunar
<kraut> superprower: nautilius for example is a graphical file manager
<TheSheep> superprower: what do you want in a file manager?
<superprower> amigamagic, sorry, my bad english, i mean default IN xubuntu.
<TheSheep> superprower: why didn
<TheSheep> superprower: why didn't you like the default?
<baizon> superprower: http://www.tuxarena.com/2011/06/20-file-managers-for-ubuntu/
<baizon> superprower: thunar is the default file manager in xubuntu
<syllamo> hello
<syllamo> need some help please
<superprower> Hey, everybody, calm down, let me think first :) first, i need basic vision of preview (of pictures or movies, for example), normal copy/past(thunar regular show's error, but in console everything is OK), and drag-n-drop function, like, move folder to the drive in left side and it will just copy. Thunar can do this only in one drive, so, i need to use copy/past functions. Sorry for bad english, i hope you will understand. And thanks, i will try Na
<superprower> utilus.
<syllamo> just installed xubuntu 64bit - the live usb has network (wired) but once installed, no network
<syllamo> tried a second time - with a fresh download of the image and still the same
<syllamo> computer is a dell inspiron 1520 using a b44 nic
<amigamagic> superprower, I'm not sure to understand, but I think thunar does all you said...
<syllamo> linux mint installed fine as well as ubuntu
<superprower> amigamagic, thunar generates a lot of errors while copying something. Just "error of read" or smth like that. And, i cant drag-n-drop file to another drive in "devices" column(of course, device is mounted)
<amigamagic> mmh... for the last thing you are right: you cannot move directly something inside the links of devices on the left
<amigamagic> for the first thing, I never has such a problem
<amigamagic> *has = had
<superprower> amigamagic, lol, strange. Just tried to copy the file who was generating errors and it's copied normaly O_o
<superprower> Dat aura of community
<syllamo> downloading the 12.04 image now and will try that - but why would there be network in the live and not in the install?
<amigamagic> superprower, for the devices list on the left, the fact is that on linux devices are not folders you can place something within. You have to mount them. After that, you can bookmark that position in thunar and then you can drag your files on your device without open another window.
<superprower> amigamagic, lol, i just turned on the "tree" function or how it will be on english, and it started working
<amigamagic> nice :)
<superprower> Thx everybody, dat aura of community solved all the problems
<amigamagic> thanks to you now I know another thing: the tree view. I had never noticed it... :D
<syllamo> ok, I will go with linux mint maya xfce editioin instead
<amigamagic> great syllamo: he comes here, asks for something, doesn't wait for someone that could answer him, tell us he will use another distro and quit. I wanted to reply to him but he has quit already...
<wrongplace> do I have to get rid of all information in a usb stick to make a bootable unit, or can I disregard that?
<wrongplace> theoretically I could leave all previous data in the unit, it shouldnt conflict with the installation or any executable file or path
<mzr> wrongplace:  it might be the wrong format, in which case you probably should format
<wrongplace> no wrong format, fat32, on a very old laptop
<wrongplace> im trying to install xubuntu 13.04 on an old laptop (2000), the bios even has option for "floppy disk", im trying to install from an executable usb stick
<wrongplace> will that work?
<elfy> wrongplace: well first thing I would do is stop trying to install 13.04 it's EOL
<wrongplace> elfy, what might work?
<mzr> wrongplace; it might not by default, some old bios won't do that
<elfy> I was able to boot from usb with a circa 2000 machine - though it called it a harddrive iirc
<wrongplace> will an old 09.04 work?
<elfy> wrongplace: no - you need a live one - the only ones that are current are 12.04/12.10/13.10
<elfy> but 12.10 is EOL this month - so I'd possibly try the 12.04 - but as far as actually booting it I'm not sure whether it would boot with other data on the stick - I can try for you in a minute or two
<elfy> it boots with other data on the stick
<elfy> I use unetbootin to get images onto usb sticks
<mzr> lili usually works too
<GridCube> wrongplace, you probably need PLOP
<elfy> GridCube: aah yes - that's it - thanks
<elfy> http://xubuntu.org/news/booting-the-xubuntu-usb-image-from-a-cd/
<GridCube> from PLOP you get to boot the usb created by any software you fancy.
<GridCube> PLOP fits in a floppy
<GridCube> also keep in mind that if it is a really old computer its cpu might not have PAE enabled, so you might need a non-PAE kernel
<GridCube> the only ubuntu family OS that currently provides nonPAE kernels is Lubuntu
<Poisoned_Dragon> Sadly, some Pentium Ms don't have a pae flag despite being pae capable.
<GridCube> however once the kernel is installed you can install the xubutnu-desktop over it
<GridCube> Poisoned_Dragon, yes, thats why i said not enabled
<wrongplace> if i cannot install PLOP in the bios I dont see how is that of any use
<wrongplace> for my situation
<GridCube> wrongplace, its not for the bios
<Poisoned_Dragon> In had to put in a newer Pentium M in a Dell laptop. It was underclocked but ran like a champ.
<GridCube> get a floppy or a cd, install plop to it
<Poisoned_Dragon> I love plop
<GridCube> once you boot from the floppy with plop a menu will let you boot to any other media
<wrongplace> floppy??
<wrongplace> i dont have any floppy
<wrongplace> drive
<Poisoned_Dragon> fine, CD
<GridCube> ok, cd
<GridCube> or even an hd
<Poisoned_Dragon> ^
<wrongplace> ill have to get a cd, the laptop cannot boot from a usb stick
<GridCube> wrongplace, thats why you need PLOP
<Poisoned_Dragon> I had a russian xubuntu based os that used plop as the boot loader. Pretty fancy.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh wait no... It was still grub.
<Poisoned_Dragon> But you can select plop from grub
<GridCube> if it resides on a lil partition i dont see why it could not be there
<wrongplace> ok, so I can butn a CD with PLOP from xubuntu...
<Poisoned_Dragon> yes
<Poisoned_Dragon> use xfburn to burn the plop iso to CD
<wrongplace> how do I burn a zip file?
<GridCube> wrongplace, unzip it first
<Poisoned_Dragon> no, you extract the iso from the zip
<GridCube> there is an iso inside
 * Poisoned_Dragon facepalms.
<GridCube> ... i believe this should not be explained...
<wrongplace> yes
<wrongplace> there a re a bunch of files and an iso file
<GridCube> wrong once you have the iso, use xfburn to burn the iso
<wrongplace> GridCube, im a noob burning things
<GridCube> wrongplace, open xfburn, "burn image", select the iso file you decompressed, burn it to the cd in the cd-rom tray
<recon_lap> got a quick question about 14.04 , when is it officially released, and if I download it now can it change before it's officially released?
<baizon> recon_lap: tomorrow, you can download the beta2 or the daily and it will automatically upgrade to the final version
<baizon> no, sorry in 2 days :D
<GridCube> recon_lap, now we are doing the RC tests, its higly recomendated that you do them to give us a hand
<baizon> i thought its Wednesday
<wrongplace> thanks
<GridCube> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds/66757/testcases  http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds/66758/testcases
<recon_lap> ok, so i guess it can change. Think I'll wait for the finished one.
<GridCube> recon_lap, the release candidate is pretty much identical to the oficial release :P installing now and finding if everything works properly helps us a lot
<wrongplace> does anybody here a computer made in 2000?
<wrongplace> use a*
<recon_lap> wrongplace: well, I got one setup in the local makerspace. it's one of the machines due an update
<recon_lap> wrongplace: it's a Pentium 1.2GHz . not sure of the exact year
<wrongplace> a member of my family decided to turn to xubuntu and provided this old laptop...
<recon_lap> wrongplace: can't think why it would not work ok for light use.
<wrongplace> recon_lap, too old kernel
<recon_lap> wrongplace: did you try it out?
<wrongplace> obviously
<recon_lap> GridCube: I'll get the RC on Wednesday and try it out on the old machine. I'll check in here for the proper link for the download before I get the iso
<GridCube> recon_lap, :) thanks, contact elfy  if you need anything he is in charge of our QA
<elfy> recon_lap: the link shouldn't change - even if there are respins - http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds
<recon_lap> elfy: thx, I'll give it a try on Wednesday. I'll be doing a full install on an really old machine.
<elfy> excellent - that's what we need - real hardware results :)
<xubuntu249> hi
<xubuntu249> I'm going to switch to xfce for my next linux install
<xubuntu249> I'm trying to understand the differences between xubuntu and ubuntu + xfce
<bekks> basically, there is none.
<pleia2> xubuntu is a full operating system that ships with a default theme, default applications and other things that are different from Ubuntu
<pleia2> so you get The Gimp, Gnome office rather than LibreOffice, and a bunch of other things
<pleia2> login screen looks different, etc
<xubuntu249> Do updates come directly from ubuntu repositories?  Or are they gradually brought into xubuntu repositories (the same way that ubuntu pulls from debian)?
<bekks> there are no "xubuntu repositories".
<xubuntu249> I noticed that the xubuntu LTS support is 3-years, whereas ubuntu LTS support is 5-years.  But if there are no xubuntu repositories, maybe xubuntu 14.04 will effectively be protected for 5 years?  Or am I missing something?
<bekks> You are missing something ;)
<bekks> Xubuntu LTS is supported for 3 years, Ubuntu LTS is supported for 5 years. They share the same repos.
<knome> xubuntu249, the xubuntu-specific packages are supported for 3 years, anything that is common with ubuntu is supported for 5 years
<xubuntu249> as long as I'm getting kernel and firefox updates for 5 years, I'm comfortable with that  :-)
<xubuntu249> knome, can we put the more detailed support info on xubuntu's FAQ's webpage? I can't be the first one to wonder about that.
<NoUse> join #ubuntu
<Krenair> I'm trying to add an item to the development submenu in the applications menu. But when I fill out the 'New item' form in alacarte and press OK, nothing happens
<delt> Hello
<delt> question: is there a package that provides native VNC support to Xorg? As opposed to a program like x0vncserver that continually polls the frame buffer?
<delt> i downloaded "tigerVNC" from sourceforge, but the source code won't build :/
<delt> ...and the binary linux package contains a module in the form of libvnc.la ...which X doesn't seem to be able to load
<holstein> delt: i was just using x11vnc.. but there are many options
<holstein> delt: no need to download anything from sourceforge.. there are many options in the default repos
<xubuntunewbieeee> hey - anyone around?
<knome> xubuntunewbieeee, ask your question and find out
<xubuntunewbieeee> ;)
<xubuntunewbieeee> trying to install xubuntu on an Eee PC Seashell
<xubuntunewbieeee> just installing now on the live distro, but so far it hasnt detected the sound
<xubuntunewbieeee> ive done a little googling, but it hasnt really helped much
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> xubuntunewbieeee: i would just install, then, look for and apply updates. consider 14.04 if you are not isntalling 14.04
<xubuntunewbieeee> the volume applet doesnt show anzthing on the menu when i click it
<holstein> xubuntunewbieeee: sure.. the link i gave suggests a few tools.. one of which is, open the terminal and run "aplay -l" to see what the os picks up
<xubuntunewbieeee> yeah thats my plan so far holstein - just wondering if there was something i was doing weird
<holstein> xubuntunewbieeee: it is likely just a matter of unmuting, or learning to configure something
<xubuntunewbieeee> aplay -l shows an intel HDA playback device
<xubuntunewbieeee> so it does at least know theres something there
<delt> holstein: i'd like something that's native to the X11 server, preferably an extension/module for Xorg
<delt> tigervnc seems like it could do the trick, but the binary package only contains a "libvnc.la" ...xorg has no idea what to do with it
<delt> and like i said, the source code gives me an error about an undefined symbol or something
<holstein> delt: have you tried x11vnc?
<delt> holstein: yeah, i guess it would fit my needs... thanks for your advice.
<holstein> delt: x was made for running remotely like that, and forwarding sessions
<holstein> delt: you'd need to just read up on how all that works, or just use vnc, or freenx or nomachine, or splashtop or teamviewer instead
<holstein> tigerVNC is not "native"
<xubuntu974> hi does anyone know if xubuntu needs to access hard drive or loads all in memory? trying to do a install of xubuntu with unetbootin using hard disk option and frugal install
<David-A> xubuntu974: the live system (cd or usb) does not use the hard-drive (except a swap-partition if it finds one, if I recall correctly). it does not load all in memory, but the parts it needs, from the cd or usb. thus the cd or usb must be connected all the time.
<xubuntu974> great thats what i needed thank you
<delt> holstein: basically i need to connect from windows and mac computers to my linux/ubuntustudio desktop. what would be the best protocol and software for that?
<evanvarvell> .. test..
<knome> test fail, question in message not found
<bekks> delt: ssh
<holstein> delt: "best" is always a matter of opinion and use case..
<holstein> delt: i suggested a fairly long list.. nomachine, splashtop, teamviewer.. these are all proprietary cross platform options i suggested for a reason
<holstein> delt: i use ssh when possible
<holstein> delt: i say, just fire some up and test.. thats what i did, and still do
<holstein> if you need local, or forwarding through a firewall, or you want open/foss only, or one server and/or one client on all OS's.. factors that determine what you want
<zenlike> hiya
<zenlike> anyone here?
<TheSheep> no
<zenlike> lol
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zenlike> gotcha
<zenlike> I am having an issue with my dual monitors after a recent software update
<zenlike> My second monitor (connected to the HDMI output of my Nvidia graphics card) is displaying stuff (looks like a desktop) but I can't use it
<holstein> zenlike: try the older kernel. you can tap shift from boot, and test the "previous version" kernel.. then, you will know where the issue might be
<zenlike> I am using nvidia-current
<zenlike> Where in boot would I tap shift?  GRUB?
<zenlike> holstein: Where in boot would I tap shift?  GRUB?
<holstein> zenlike: to show grub, from boot
<holstein> like, from booting the machine, tap shift
<zenlike> ohok
<zenlike> I'll try
<holstein> zenlike: unlesss you are already seeing grub, then, just select the older kernel and ty that
<zenlike> Thanks
<holstein> try*
<holstein> zenlike: this is *not* a fix
<zenlike> I'm seeing grub, it's a dual boot
<zenlike> Yeah
<zenlike> So, what should I be looking for?  To see if problem still exists with the old kernel?
<holstein> zenlike: its just for you to help determine what the issue is
<zenlike> ok
<zenlike> holstein: So, rebooting with *.18 and *.17 kernels seems to produce more or less the same effect.  The screen connected to the HDMI output on my graphics card appears to be at a lower resolution, and still isn't accessible.
<zenlike> When I try to access "Display" or "Nvidia Settings" in Settings I get errors ("Cannot access....")
<holstein> zenlike: so, its not (likely) the kernel module is not installed, then..
<zenlike> holstein: Yep.
<holstein> zenlike: you shoudl address why you are getting errors tring to access nvidia's tool
<holstein> zenlike: should be "cannot access due to.."
<holstein> then, you'll konw you need sudo, or reinstallation.. or whatever
<holstein> zenlike: when i have nvidia issues, i usually start by removing the driver, and getting one screen working well.. and go from there
<al4> Hi
<zenlike> holstein:  Yeah, one screen is working, but nothing I've tried has worked.
<holstein> zenlike: ?
<holstein> zenlike: you stated it was working before a software upgrade?
<zenlike> holstein: Sorry, to clarify: Nothing I've tried will get the other screen to work.
<holstein> zenlike: nothing at all, ever? or since the upgrade
<zenlike> holstein: Yep, before the software upgrade, I was presumably using noveau since I hadn't deliberately installed nvidia drivers
<zenlike> holstein: Everything worked great
<zenlike> holstein: Then after the upgrade, when I booted, everything was bricked (black screen / frozen Xubuntu spinny)
<holstein> zenlike: so, you did what? updated the system *and* installed the nvidia drivers at the same time?
<holstein> zenlike: dont do that..
<al4> Anyone know if Xubuntu 14.04 will have XFCE 4.11 ?  4.11 introduces Zoom Desktop, no more need for compiz to zoom!
<holstein> zenlike: then, you dont know which did what.. i say, the open drivers were, and would still be working fine.. and the proprietary ones wouldnt have, and are not working fine
<holstein> zenlike: what i would do is purge the drivers, and the xorg.conf, and try the open driver again
<zenlike> holstein: To clarify, I only installed the nvidia drivers *after* I couldn't get it to boot normally (I used safe mode).
<zenlike> holstein: Would sudo apt-get purge -y nvidia* do the trick?  Or is that too "greedy" with the glom?
<holstein> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> ^ thats what i refer to
<zenlike> holstein: Cool
<holstein> zenlike: so, the open drivers were fine? then, you had somekind of glitch? where the system wouldnt boot x? then, you installed a proprietary driver to "fix" it
<holstein> ?
<zenlike> holstein: They worked fine before the system update.
<zenlike> holstein: Then, boot didn't work after that.
<zenlike> holstein: And yep, I installed the prop. drivers as a "fix"
<holstein> zenlike: ok..
<holstein> zenlike: undo what you did, and start with booting the older kernels with the open driver
<zenlike> holstein: Trying this now, I appreciate your patience and help.
<zenlike> holstein: OK, so, without nvidia drivers, when I try to boot in any of the three kernels offered, I get a white screen on the monitor connected to the HDMI out of my graphics card, and the Xubuntu splash screen (frozen) on the one connected directly to my motherboard over VGA
<holstein> zenlike: ok.. so, i might start with, is my hardware functional
<zenlike> holstein:  OK.  The GFX card specifically?  It seems to work fine on my Windows partition.
<holstein> zenlike: thats a good test for it
<amigamagic> what's the difference between "xfce session" and "xubuntu session" in the login panel?
<holstein> amigamagic: try them and see.. should be xfce vs xubuntu
<holstein> like, just plain old default xfce session
<amigamagic> I don't see differences apart the icon style
<amigamagic> the xfce sessions uses the default tango icons
<amigamagic> but other theme settings are unchanged
<amigamagic> it's always the greybird theme
<holstein> amigamagic: i would think some things are "hard coded" since its xubuntu
<holstein> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<holstein> ^ if you wanted to run more stock xfce or whatever.. though, i havnet tried that link in a while
<amigamagic> so what's the point to have a session that it's nearly identical to the other one?
<amigamagic> I'm talking of xubuntu 14.04... I didn't try the xfce session in the older releases.
<al4> anyone know if XFCE 4.11 will be in Xubuntu 14.04 ?
<amigamagic> yes
<holstein> al4: its available to try, for free.. you can download it and see what is in it
<holstein> !info xfce4 trusty
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.10.1 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 31 kB
<al4> I tried it. It has the new Zoom feature, you can zoom your entire desktop like in OSX or Compiz Enhanced Zoom Desktop
<al4> Zoom feature is amazing, so it would be worth for Xubuntu to have 4.11 oficially... although I understand that 4.11 is considered a development version
<amigamagic> I thought zoom was for 4.12
<amigamagic> al4, how can you zoom in 4.11?
<al4> Yes, but 4.12 is not out yet. The development version of XFCE (4.11) has it and it works just as nicely as the bloatware known as compiz.
<al4> Hold down Alt and use your scrollwheel
<amigamagic> oooh... nice, it works!
<amigamagic> I didn't know...
<amigamagic> (I tried on xubuntu 14.04)
<al4> No more leaning forward to see something in tiny forts anymore !  Oh so you installed xfce 4.11 from ppa ?
<amigamagic> no, xubuntu 14.04 uses 4.11 as default desktop environment
<knome> some parts of xfce 4.11.
<al4> You are right: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/xfce/
<al4> Anyway, I'll upgrade to 14.04 this week, and thanks to the new Zoom I can uninstall Compiz which will speed up my system!
#xubuntu 2014-04-16
<amigamagic> in my opinion xfce is not yet "mature" as gnome DE, but it's going in the right direction. Thunar is good but is not polished as Nautilus. For example, if I search in the windows shares, with Thunar there is no feedback: the thunar window doesn't display anything to inform you that it's searching. In Nautilus it will display a window to inform you that the program is busy in searching devices on the lan...
<holstein> amigamagic: let us konw if you have a support question.. please use #xubuntu-offtopic for chat
<amigamagic> oh sorry, I will post there...
<bluesabre> thoughts? http://smdavis.us/2014/04/15/14-features-of-xubuntu-14-04/
<delt> hmm.... i installed the 32bit distribution, but i need to run some 64bit apps. Do i have to reinstall the whole OS?
<delt> ...or can i simply boot a different kernel, or change some config somewhere...?
<holstein> delt: you can likely get the 32 bit version of the app
<amigamagic> bluesabre, the zoom works with ALT + mouse wheel, not CTRL + mouse wheel
<delt> nope :( only 64 bit available :( :(
<bluesabre> ah
<bluesabre> thanks amigamagic for catching that typo
<holstein> delt: what app..
<amigamagic> bluesabre ;)
<delt> holstein: several vst's, but right now the "dolphin" emulator
<delt> (for playing gamecube and wii games)
<delt> holstein: also i have 4gb of memory.. if i add more, i won't be able to use it with a 32bit OS right?
<delt> holstein: one thing bothers me though.. i tested running renoise 32bit from the 64bit livecd, and it refused to start (said "no such file or directory" or something) which is why i installed the 32bit version of ubuntu studio
<delt> theoretically, 64bit OS can run 32bit apps, right?
<holstein> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<holstein> delt: ^
<holstein> delt: they are all pae enabled now AFAIK
<holstein> cant imagine a vst being 64bit only..
<delt> ...so there's no way to just "switch" the OS to 64bit without reinstalling? ie. by booting a 64bit kernel and changing some config files?
<holstein> delt: no
<delt> holstein: but... like i said, this is the reason i installed the 32bit version.... why did renoise and pianoteq 32bit fail to run from the 64bit livecd?
<delt> anyway it's not that important, but im just wondering about that detail
<delt> "In general, a proper 64 bit system is recommended if you have 4 Gb or more memory and/or want to get the full benefit of the 64 bit architecture [...]"
<delt> yep.. i think i shot myself in the foot when i installed the 32bit version :/
<holstein> delt: youd have to ask them
<holstein> delt: i have 64bit on muy production machine, but i run 32bit laptops for studio purposes
<David-A> delt: if i understand correctly, running 32bit progs on 64bit system requires some 32bit libs to be installed, maybe the 64bit live system didn't have them (just theorizing)
<delt> holstein: any idea about what David-A just said?
<holstein> delt: sure.. thats what i do on my production rig
<holstein> delt: you said you have 32 bit trying to run 64bit only application, which is not applicaable
<delt> holstein: and, is your 64bit system capable of running 32bit programs?
<holstein> delt: correct. i run 32bit applications on my 64bit production rig
<holstein> delt: one native linux application for lightscribe
<delt> yeah i'm considering reinstalling when 14.04 comes out officially. there's several benefits i'm just missing with a 32bit os
<delt> btw why is it often called "amd64" ...probably because amd were the first to develop 64bit cpu's?
<David-A> delt: i have a 64bit systems and run programs i compiled 8 years ago on a 32bit system. they will load 32bit versions of some libs.
<holstein> delt: you can always run 32bit apps on 64bit linux
<holstein> delt: your production rig should have over 4 gigs of ram
<delt> yeah, i plan to get more when i have the $
<David-A> delt: if you re-install the OS and keep /home, I would think of that as "just switching the OS to 64 bit"
<holstein> yup.. thats as close as it'll get
<delt> yeah, was thinking about that
<delt> i could keep /etc/ too?
<holstein> why?
<David-A> delt: you just have to remember what packages you have installed manually, and if you have changed any config files manually
<holstein> personally,i dont eve save /home
<holstein> i blow it all out and do it properly again.. but, im always readt to try and get it better the next time
<delt> David-A: is there a way to list all packages installed manually, so i can install them all at once?
<David-A> delt: no, dont keep /etc. if you have changed any config files manually, keep a note of the changes you made in a text file in home
<holstein> you can do that with synaptic
<David-A> delt. yes you can list them. shall I or you google about it?
<delt> with apt-cache or something
<delt> 2sec i'll check
<delt> http://askubuntu.com/questions/32007/how-to-find-manually-installed-packages
<David-A> delt: Im not sure all advice on that page is good. maybe some list all installed packages. some packages may differ between between a 32 and 64bit system.
<delt> well, i can always cat ~/.bash_history | grep "apt-get install"
<delt> but this seems to work ---> On System A, run: dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > my-selections
<David-A> delt: that will list all installed pkgs it seems. you cannot just manually installed. probably including pkgs not to be installed on a 64bit system.
<David-A> delt: synaptic>status>Installed(manuall) lists fewer pkgs, but seems to include those installed by dependency, which is redundant. should I or you keep googling?
<delt> David-A: i need to sleep. thanks for all your help
<delt> i can't do this right now anyway, first i prefer to wait for 14.04 to be officially released, and second i'll bust my bandwidth ratio if i download too much in the next few days
<David-A> delt: no problem, think and sleep before jump. good
<delt> :)
<delt> ok, good night everyone
<cinthia> hola a todos
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<zedzdead> Help
<Alan> damn, no xubuntu RC?
<koegs> why not wait for the release tomorrow? :D
<Alan> :P
<Alan> Because I was going to upgrade my work machine *before* a 6-day weekend rather than after, heh
<koegs> well, then use the beta2 image and use "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Alan> yeah, I'll probably just wait until next week now
<Alan> at least then I'll get to read the "known issues" in the release notes
<koegs> Alan: if you have to rely on the system over the weekend i wouldn't upgrade right now :)
<Alan> some of the known issues in beta2 look a little gnarly
<Alan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1284635 <- this one especially would irritate the hell out of me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1284635 in ibus (Ubuntu Trusty) "ibus does not support certain keyboard layouts" [High,Triaged]
<Alan> since i use a non-US keyboard layout
 * Alan hopes this is a blocker :|
<Guest45327> have problem with wallpaper not loading
<TheSheep> press alt+f2, type "xfdesktop" and press enter
<Guest45327> will try thanks
<Guest45327> The app finder poped up but nothing happened when I pressed enter
<nikolam> running live dvd 13.1032bit, and putting system in standby worked once , but after coming up from suspend it does not want to suspend.
<Guest45327> allso when I booted the temp file wouldnt load for a fair while
<nikolam> saying, operation in progress
<Guest45327> yes it had to fix the problem every boot
<nikolam> Failed to run action "Suspend"   GDBus.Error,freedesktop.DBus.Error.Failed: Operation already in progress
<xubuntu935> hi
<skribblezatcha> good morning. ~o)
<dreamer> hi all, I'm trying the beta2 of 14.04 with a widescreen monitor (2560x1024) attached. the computer has dvi out, however I can't get any display on the dvi on the monitor. when I use a vga converter I only get display in a tty, no X - any ideas?
<Lazar> Guy, im having problem with 13.10 on my hp probook
<dreamer> it's a pretty old computer though. fujitsu esprimo with intel 945gm integrated card
<Lazar> Amd/intel hybrid graphics
<cfhowlett> dreamer lubuntu is specifically optimized for older/lower specification hardware
<Lazar> Fglrx crashes and wont open amdcccle, and when i try to switch off discreed card with vga switcheroo at startup, i get black screen
<Lazar> Ideas?
<dreamer> cfhowlett: not like it uses different kernel/drivers/xorg
<dreamer> it's very strange that the tty loks fine but X isn't displayed at all
<dreamer> the monitor says it's not gotting any input
<dreamer> getting*
<Lazar> But why are you messing with beta anyway, tomorow is official rel of lts
<dreamer> 'no signal'
<dreamer> Lazar: becaus, I want to test it _now_ and there's no iso out yet :P
<dreamer> (als, I had the same problem with 13.04 and was hoping it's works better with newer kernel)
<dreamer> it's weird that with dvi it says no signal on both tty and X, and with vga converter the tty works
<Alan> tomorrow is official release even with horrible breaking bugs? :(
<amigamagic> what horrible bugs??
<cfhowlett> Alan discuss 14.04 in #ubuntu+1
<Alan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1284635 <- that one looks pretty annoying for all non-US-layout users
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1284635 in ibus (Ubuntu Trusty) "ibus does not support certain keyboard layouts" [High,Triaged]
<amigamagic> mmh... I don't have that bug, and I have an italian keyboard layout
<cfhowlett> Alan I gotta say "annoying" doesn't = horrible or breaking
<xubuntu825> hello. i have a core 2 duo and 64 bit os. should i download and install the pc x86 or the amd64?
<xubuntu825> my processor is intel
<xubuntu580> oh Hi, i think that is better to install pc x86. I'm not into linux too much, i just switch into linux 2 weeks ago, so my knowledge is quite limited, but i think that pc x86 is better and more stable than amd 64
<koegs> xubuntu580: this is wrong
<koegs> xubuntu825: just use amd64, no reason to use x86 if amd64 is supported on the cpu
<xubuntu825> thank ou koegs
<xubuntu580> ok sorry
<xubuntu580> i'm using a sony vaio laptop with xubuntu in it, and it gets warm really quick, more than when i was using windows. Any tips?
<xubuntu580> i'm using the privative controler of my ATI mobility radeon HD 5430
<xubuntu580> oh and the battery drains quick too
<junka> xubuntu580: you should switch to x64 too if your cpu supports it. I would suggest TLP http://linrunner.de/en/
<xubuntu580> yes ok, i using it
<xubuntu580> but my laptop keeps getting warm with the privative controller of ATI mobility radeon HD 5430, should i use the free controllers? i don't know what to do :/
<koegs> xubuntu580: are you able to select the intel GPU in the BIOS?
<xubuntu580> i didn't tried it
<xubuntu580> if i can what should i do?
<koegs> xubuntu580: maybe you are able to preselect the graphic controller in the Notebook Bios
<koegs> so that it will always use the power saving GPU in the Intel processor instead of the ATI GPU
<xubuntu580> ok i will try it thanks alot
<x200> Hi, If I try conect Routerboard 411 microtic in LAN slot, but after conect, I cant use wifi in my NB.  How I can fix it? I need be conect to wifi, and to lan.
<x200> Hi, I have problem with conect to wifi, if I conect something (routerboard microtic) in LAN slot. After I conect lan cable, Wifi conect is over.
<x200> What we have to do, I can also be connected by a cable and Wifi at the same time?
<zedzdead> Hello
<xubuntu781> xubuntu 13.10 wifi disconnect problem?
<rsajdok|a> When will be new version of xubuntu?
<junka> tomorrow rsajdok
<junka> rsajdok|a
<AndChat|453921> What time?
<elfy> it is Wed Apr 16 17:49:16 UTC 2014
<Pici> when it is done
<elfy> and asking repeatedly tomorrow will make no difference to it either
<lampwyck> hello
<junka> hi
<lampwyck> brand new linux user. just looking around for the first time
<junka> awesome
<recon_lap> what the link to the xubuntu 14.04 dl link?
<knome> recon_lap, it's not out yet.
<recon_lap> the beta
<elfy> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds
<junka> xubuntu 14.04 will be released sometime tomorrow
<elfy> but they've JUST gone disabled ready for a respin
<elfy> recon_lap: ^^
<recon_lap> guess I should wait for the respin?
<elfy> I would
<recon_lap> ok, is the actual release tomorrow?
<Pici> yes
<xubuntu979> hi all  :
<junka> hi
<lampwyck> hiya
<xubuntu979> just instaled xubuntu,    doya think i can get my delta66 sound working?
<recon_lap> xubuntu979: I would think you can. do you know if it found the device?
<xubuntu979> disabled onboard sound in the bios
<recon_lap> xubuntu979: see what sudo lshw -C sound returns
<recon_lap> "sudo lshw -C soundsudo lshw -C sound"
<xubuntu979> well very new here but didn't find it
<recon_lap> opps
<recon_lap> "sudo lshw -C sound"
<xubuntu979> soundman@soundman-System:~/Desktop$ sudo lshw -C sound [sudo] password for soundman:    *-multimedia UNCLAIMED          description: Multimedia audio controller        product: ICE1712 [Envy24] PCI Multi-Channel I/O Controller        vendor: VIA Technologies Inc.        physical id: 4        bus info: pci@0000:04:04.0        version: 02        width: 32 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list        
<xubuntu979> via is onboard sound
<xubuntu979> delta66 is pci card
<recon_lap> xubuntu979: thats quite a sound card by the look of it. what version of xubuntu have you installed
<xubuntu979> the new?    14.04
<recon_lap> xubuntu979: had a quick look and it seems you have to get drivers for that card
<elfy> recon_lap: build is ready again at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/314/builds
<recon_lap> xubuntu979: did you install the x86 version or the AMD64 version?
<recon_lap> elfy: downloading, guess I'm a bit late for testing though
<elfy> not at all :)
<elfy> you can test now - and report it please :)
<xubuntu979> oh!    AMD i think       :\
<recon_lap> xubuntu979: try start alsamixer and see what it says. I a bit confused by what i'm reading about that sound card
<xubuntu979> i think i might have it
<xubuntu979>     description: Multimedia audio controller        product: ICE1712 [Envy24] PCI Multi-Channel I/O Controller        vendor: VIA Technologies Inc.        physical id: 4        bus info: pci@0000:04:04.0        version: 02        width: 32 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm bus_master cap_list        configuration: latency=64
<xubuntu979> soundman@soundman-System:~/Desktop$ start alsamixer start: Unknown job: alsamixer soundman@soundman-System:~/Desktop$
<recon_lap> xubuntu979: just "alsamixer"
<xubuntu979> soundman@soundman-System:~/Desktop$ alsamixer cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<xubuntu979> gonna go make coffee be back if i can't make it work ....thanks for help  ...bbl
<recon_lap> do install disks no longer fit on CD's?
<Unit193> Correct.
<mzr> DVDs or usbs
<recon_lap> see the bloat is spreading lol
<mzr> Unit193: any idea if a bluray would have any glitches or hitches?
<Unit193> mzr: ...No idea actually, though I'm not sure they're designed to do it.  Would be a bit of a waste of space though. :P
<mzr> they must make rw's surely
<recon_lap> ok, luckly I have a blank DVD , hope the old computer can read it now, it did not like booting from usb last time i tried that
<Unit193> Other option is chain booting it with plop from a CD.
<mzr> the fun part is writing, not reading recon
<recon_lap> I hope it works, as the computer is in a different building
<recon_lap> right, DVD bruned, I'll be back with a report in a bit. later
<CountryfiedLinux> When is the release date for Xubuntu 14.04? Is that tomorrow also?
<Naphatul> with 14.04 releasing tommorow, is anyone having an issue where after you type in your password when waking from suspend the screen turns off?
<elfy> Naphatul: it's known
<elfy> bug 1259339
<ubottu> bug 1259339 in xfce4-power-manager "Xfce4 Power Manager does not restore screen power" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259339
<Unit193> Switch to a TTY and restart lightdm.
<elfy> Naphatul: also do you only get this issue when you've suspended by closing the lid ?
<Naphatul> elfy, yes
<elfy> k - thanks :) please mark the bug affects me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1259339/+affectsmetoo
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1259339 in xfce4-power-manager "Xfce4 Power Manager does not restore screen power" [Medium,Confirmed]
<recon_lap> elfy: just to let you know, that installed with no issues. just one or two niggles I noticed
<elfy> recon_lap: thanks - I assume you've got an LP account - can you report and comment them please :)
<Naphatul> elfy, is this expected to be fixed soon?
<recon_lap> well, mp3 support did not load off the CD , the icon for file operations appears corrupted and thundr managed to crash within two minutes :)
<elfy> Naphatul: not in time for release
<knome> recon_lap, ...report in launchpad.
<recon_lap> think I'll do this tomorrow when I'm at the machine after I get it on the net.
<peyam> Hi guys.. Does anyone know if 14.04 will be release now or tomorrow? during the day
<elfy> peyam: the 17th at some point
<peyam> it s now 17 th.
<peyam> It's 00:12 and I wonder if I need to be awake. I have lots of things to do tomorrow and cant wait to give 14.04 a try :)
<elfy> it will be released when it is released - sometime on the 17th
<peyam> elfy, I understand that sir. I was wondering about the exact time
<Artemis3> well 17 utc?
<Artemis3> peyam, lets have a look :3
<Artemis3> not yet :)
#xubuntu 2014-04-17
<james0r2> how long after the Ubuntu release is xubuntu usually released?
<knome> james0r2, at the same time.
<james0r2> knome, cool. Is it at some arbitrary time on the 17th?
<knome> yes, depends on multiple factors
<knome> we will change the topic of this channel and publish a blog post, update social media etc when it's out
<james0r2> okay cool. that was my next question. is there an easy url i can check from my phone? like xubuntu.org/releases/ or something?
<knome> http://xubuntu.org/news/14-04-release/ will be the release announcement url
<knome> so once that page has content... it's out.
<james0r2> knome, great thx.
<xubuntu674> Hey guys, I'm sure this has been asked a million times today, but is xubuntu 14.04 launching tonight/tomorrow?
<holstein> !14.04 | xubuntu674
<ubottu> xubuntu674: Ubuntu 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) will be the 20th release of Ubuntu.  See the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1295 for more info. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Unit193> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet! It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<xubuntu674> Rog thanks guys, just excited, got a box begging for a clean install
<holstein> xubuntu674: download and install it
<holstein> its just not officially supported yet
<Travis> Hello
<Travis> Is there anyone who can assist me with figuring out why my Plantronics Voyager Legend headset won't play sound, yet it's paired?
<holstein> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<holstein> Travis: i would just isolate and test.. use a different audio device to make sure audio works.. use a different bluetooth device to test bluetooth.. test on other machines.. test on vedor supported operating systems
<jimmy_birer> Hello everybody!
<junka> hi
<jimmy_birer> I am facing a problem with my resolution after a kernel update.
<jimmy_birer> I moved from linux-image-3.11.0-19-generic to 3.11.0.19-lowlatency because my fan wasn't working on the former ( Acer Aspire 5135)
<jimmy_birer> But now, whatever I do, (add new mode via xrandr, restart X, boot with modeset on or off, acpi on off) nothing helped
<jimmy_birer> My screen should be 1280x800 (it was at installation) and now it's 1024x768, which is not the optimal.
<jimmy_birer> Question is, what can I do to get this fixed?
<jimmy_birer> Anybody able to help?
<XnOnymOusiX> hi!!! i'm new ubuntu user....tell me how to add widgets on destop....???
<paul___> Hello, I've a problem after resuming my Laptop (Thinkpad X230) from sleep in xubuntu trusty beta. I can see the lockscreen, but after entering my password the screen is black. Switching VTY works, but the display brightness is tuned all the way down. Going back to VTY 7 it still shows a black screen, and using brightness controls does nothing. This is intel (i915) hardware. Anyone has an idea :-) Thanks
<cfhowlett> paul___ best to ask in #ubuntu+1 for trusty support
<paul___> Alright, thanks
<cub> cfhowlett, at least for another hour or so? ;)
<cfhowlett> cub "when it's done" ...
<Silvey> Why so harsh? He seemed like he'd just wanted to raise some excitement, that's all
<xubuntu647> what time today is xubuntu 14.04 out, please?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu647 before April 18th ...
<xubuntu647> ok, thanks.  i'll just keep hitting refresh on the downloads page ..     :)
<Pici> cfhowlett: thats the best answer
<cfhowlett> Pici trying to program a factoid now ...
 * James0r4 has a new system ready for xubuntu 14.04
<James0r4> eagerly waiting
<amigamagic> do you know if it's possibile in thunar to select a view mode separate for each folder?
<knome> xubuntu647, James0r4: you can join #ubuntu-release-party if you want to :)
<amigamagic> I miss very much that feature from nautilus, windows resource explorer and other os desktop managers
<amigamagic> I will try to ask in the xfce channel
<starrats> good luck on getting an answer from anyone at that channel amigamagic, lol!
<amigamagic> they are answering to me in this moment
<amigamagic> :P
<kibibyte__> hi
<kibibyte__> when xubuntu 14.04 will be avaible ?
<amigamagic> !isitout
<ubottu> No amigamagic, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<kibibyte__> but it will relased with normal ubuntu ? same time ?
<starrats> ah okay amigamagic, I'm surprised, you must know someone over there in that channel.
<kibibyte__> ?
<amigamagic> starrats, I don't know if it helped me in getting faster answers, but yesterday I proposed a patchfix for a bug of xfdesktop
<amigamagic> kibibyte__, I think they will be out nearly at the same time
<starrats> ah ok and cool amigamagic,  :)
 * starrats is still trying to fathom 'normal ubuntu' is there an 'abnormal ubuntu'?  LOL!
<cfhowlett> starrats certainly abnormal users ...
<kibibyte__> i mean ubuntu with that crappy unity
<cfhowlett> :)
<cfhowlett> kibibyte__ many people like/love unity ...
<starrats> lol cfhowlett
<RFleming> Morning!
<RFleming> today's the big day
<amigamagic> do you know if is there a poll somewhere on unity vs gnome3 vs kde vs xfce, etc.?
<cfhowlett> amigamagic poll?  who cares?  use what you like and what works for you!
<starrats> Every time I see the word 'abnormal' I start to think of 'Young Frankenstein' movie with Igor looking for a new brain for the 'Monster' and the jar says abnormal and Igor tells the Doctor its from A.B. Normal, lol!
<amigamagic> cfhowlett, of course... I'm just curious about what people think
 * starrats will say this for his vote 'light not bloated' amigamagic
<amigamagic> starrats, I see you like recent movies...
<starrats> Love the old ones too, B&W ones are great.
<kupo_> where the party channel at again
<cfhowlett> !party|kupo_
<ubottu> kupo_: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<Meerkat> come join, #ubuntu-release-party
<junka> lol
<xubuntu211> novità per l'uscita di xubuntu 14.10?
<cfhowlett> !it|xubuntu211
<ubottu> xubuntu211: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu211> sorry
<cfhowlett> xubuntu211 not to worry.
<xubuntu211> xubuntu will be release at the same time of ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu211 yes
<xubuntu211> anyone knows when?
<cfhowlett> !party|xubuntu211
<ubottu> xubuntu211: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<kupo_> being i been using 14.04 beta. i wont se emuch change heh
<amigamagic> wow, finally the updates window notifier has popped up on my xubuntu 14.04 system... It's the first time I see that... So it works!
<kupo_> never had that issue
<kupo_> i get a weird synaptic issue though. where it changes all the words till you scroll back over
<amigamagic> it was not an issue... It's just that I've never seen that.
<amigamagic> kupo_, I saw that too
<kupo_> updating kernel now. wish me luck
<amigamagic> hey guys, do you know it's quite easy to add a deja-dup contextual menu "restore previous file version" in thunar too like you have in nautilus? I'm testing it now...
<Meerkat> i wish I could install ubuntu with a no-pop-ups flag. I hate when software assumes I want something done.
<amigamagic> what popups?
<Meerkat> "notifications" as they're so neatly called.
<amigamagic> I think you can disable them, but I think is nice to have some feedback when you insert a lan cable, when you connect to a wi-fi, etc.
<Meerkat> there doesn't seem to be a way to disable all of them in one go. Every program that uses them has to have that option disabled.
<holstein> Meerkat: remove notifications
<Meerkat> that's how it was around 2012 anyway. I haven't bothered looking recently.
<Meerkat> holstein, do you know the package name?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/104273/how-do-i-disable-pop-up-notifications-in-xubuntu is what i would try
<holstein> info xfce4-notifyd
<RFleming> Can you not just change the opacity of Notifications to 0 and disappear to 1?
<holstein> maybe that has changed, but, when i looked into it, i just opened a package manager, sorted by installed applications and searched "notification"
<Meerkat> if I remove xfce4-notifyd it wants to remove xubuntu-desktop, update-manager, and other stuff. I think this is the reason I never got rid of it before. :(
<holstein> Meerkat: there are suggestions for "disable" around.. what have you tried?
<knome> it's ok to remove xubuntu-desktop
<Silvey> Removing xubuntu-desktop won't do any harm
<Silvey> update-manager can be reinstalled again anyway
<MrMaidx> Hi, how is it with release of Xubuntu? Will it come out at the same time as Ubuntu?
<knome> MrMaidx, yes. you can join #ubuntu-release-party to anticipate the release with others
<MrMaidx> Yes, I'm there, thanks. :)
<junka> :D
<MrMaidx> I hope it will be soon. My 13.10 is... well... not anymore as stable as it was when I installed it. :D
<bekks> MrMaidx: 14.04 will not magically change that. :)
<Silvey> hey... psst. check release page.
 * Silvey runs
 * junka runs too
<MrMaidx> bekks: I need to wipe a whole system.
<knome> Silvey, you can stop that now or get booted.
<Silvey> I just did that once indirectly :P Don't worry, not going to say anything else
<MrMaidx> So many spam and confused people at the release channel. :D
<Silvey> release-party* channel
<c3l> Can one expect a release today, or how much will xubuntu lag behind standard ubuntu release?
<holstein> !release
<ubottu> Xubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (regular releases) to 3 years (long-term suppport (LTS) releases). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<knome> c3l, it will be released at the same time.
<c3l> aha, well ubuntu is alreay relesed (http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/)
<holstein> !isitout
<ubottu> No holstein, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<knome> c3l, no, it's not.
<holstein> c3l: very close
<Silvey> phew for party channel +m
<c3l> what are  you talking about? there are new files with no beta label
<knome> c3l, the release is not final until it's announced.
<knome> c3l, downloading those files will only make the release get postponed.
<c3l> knome:  why did they upload new files and make them public?
<knome> c3l, because they have to be made public at some point.
<knome> c3l, updates are being pushed to the server now, so please hold off from downloading.
<c3l> knome:  so these are the final images, but one shouldnt touch them yet?
<holstein> c3l: its not released yet.. but, *very* close
<knome> c3l, there is no guarantee they are the final images... and you are correct, you shouldn't touch them until the release is announced
<c3l>  I dont get what makes this "not being released" the final images are right there
<c3l> aha okay I see
<knome> well it is not released until the announcement is out, the same as every release
<knome> they could hide the images, but what difference would that make? people would hammer the server anyway
<knome> one of the release team members just told he can't upload stuff that's needed for the release because people are hammering the server
<knome> so it's literally postponing the release
<Artemis3> knome, they ALWAYS hide the images around 24 hours
<Meerkat> next lts, they should put up 8.04 as the 16.04 LTS and everyone who downloads it prematurely gets disappointed. =)
<holstein> Meerkat: use the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for chat.. thanks!
<xubuntu201> just wondering, when is Xubuntu 14.04 coming out? From what I was reading, it's supposed to be released today, I apologise if this is just running a bit late. :) just looking to change over from Windows XP
<holstein> xubuntu201: it'll be out later today.. please wait
<holstein> !isitout
<ubottu> No holstein, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<junka> xubuntu201: Somepoint today
<junka> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No junka, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<xubuntu201> holstein and junka: my apologizes
<xubuntu201> thank you
<holstein> xubuntu201: no worries.. it'll be here :)
<xubuntu201> can't wait :)
<xubuntu201> anyway, should go to bed... haven't slept waiting for the release haha. Tootles.
<xubuntu996> damn, it's like christmas. I can't wait for the release..
<elfy> should have joined in with testing then, you'd have it already ;)
<xubuntu996> indeed :-/
 * elfy is unlikely to say more than that ... 
<raccoon__> i have 4 ssds and i am trying to do a fresh install of xubuntu and implementing lvm but i have never done lvm before any pointers?
<kupo_> ah i am out of dvds to burn new iso on. my computer seems to not like booting from usb
<kupo_> final releases are out meow
<kupo_> lil bloated server though heh
<Meerkat> raccoon__, be careful with the password you select. During the encryption password setting the keyboard will be set to US. So some characters switch places if you normally use something else as a keyboard layout.
<raccoon__> oh thanks for the tip now if i could just figure out how to actually do it lol
<elfy> Meerkat: pardon?
<raccoon__> i want to just make the whole thing all of the ssds just like one big ssd and throw everything on it
<xubuntu786> Since Ubuntu just went live, is there any ETA for Xubuntu?
<Pici> Its not done yet.
<RFleming> Sometime next week.
<RFleming> :)
<xubuntu786> Awesome, thanks guys!
<kupo_> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:732039b01979d9fb5b235de91d942659c7d2418a&dn=xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso&tr=http%3A%2F%2Ftorrent.ubuntu.com%3A6969%2Fannounce
<knome> kupo_, stop it.
<raccoon__> would i just select lvm then put the whole installation on the first drive and the other drives would merge ?
<Meerkat> you need raid-0
<raccoon__> oh ok
<Meerkat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<raccoon__> thank you so much so i dont use lvm ?
<Meerkat> raccoon__, just so you are aware. RAID-0 will merge all the drives you select into 1. The operating system will think it is 1 big hard drive and if you remove 1 of them you cannot boot. If 1 of the drives fails you also cannot boot.
<raccoon__> that is ok
<Meerkat> raccoon__, you put LVM on top of the raid-0 volumes.
<raccoon__> i see so this is something i do before the lvm process
<elfy> Meerkat: "During the encryption password setting the keyboard will be set to US" is that related to the ibus bug - if that is the case then all one needs do is purge it prior to upgrading - if encryption is working differently then that needs reporting
<v2> Fyi: torrent download for 14.04 is now working
<knome> FYI: it's not final, please do not download yet.
<v2> knome, are u sure?
<holstein> v2: your patience is appreciated as you continue to wait and encourage others to do so
<holstein> !isitout
<ubottu> No holstein, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<knome> v2, yes, i'm 100% positive. i'm the xubuntu project lead.
<v2> :-) I see - ok, I will stop leeching
<xubub> yo dawg
<xubub> where is 14.04?
<knome> in the making.
<junka> !isitout
<ubottu> No junka, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<xubub> :)
<Chuyin> waitin' :D
<Chuyin> Xubuntu 14.04 torrent is ready! http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/trusty/release/desktop/xubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<junka> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No junka, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<DomiX> Chuyin, cool, what about update from xubuntu 13.10 ?
<Artemis3> it is good to download the torrent, it helps others, do it.
<holstein> just not yet
<knome> Chuyin, it is not.
<holstein> its not officially released yet..
<DomiX> ok
<knome> Artemis3, no, it doesn't do good to download the torrent now
<Chuyin> no? oh...
<Artemis3> it does, do you even know how torrents work?
<holstein> Artemis3: no.. not yet.. its not good yet
<Chuyin> Sorry
<knome> Artemis3, stop arguing.
<Artemis3> in torrents, the more people the better.
<knome> Artemis3, the torrent is not final yet.
<holstein> Artemis3: its not released yet, friend.. you need to wait, and help us encourage others to wait
<Artemis3> its not argue, its a fact, either you get it, or you dont. Also, the policy you are defending, has nothing to do with torrents, but the old mirroring method.
<rsajdok> Chuyin: 64bit?
<junka> Artemis3: STOP IT ;_;
<knome> the final torrents aren't out yet.
<knome> rsajdok, do not download anything yet.
<xubub> "I'm am the oooper. I am the oooper."
<Chuyin> Have to do some backup then..
<Chuyin> i'm ashamed for share the torrent file :/
<holstein> Chuyin: no worries.. just help us all encourage waiting
<johnjason> When 14.04 goes final, will it be possible to upgrade my 13.10 with the image, or must it be done ovver the net?
<Chuyin> Do some party here meanwhile? :D
<holstein> johnjason: i was presented with that option
<holstein> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Trusty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2702/
<johnjason> Thank you holstein :)
<Chuyin> Ok :P
<Meerkat> elfy, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1047384 that is the issue with the keyboard layout.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1047384 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "System Encryption Password set before setting keyboard locale" [Medium,Triaged]
<xubuntu224> Hello, after installing xubuntu, my computer restarts and jumps into grub rescue, what can I do?
<Breetai> What is the status of Xubuntu 14.04? Is there a blog entry about what is going on?
<holstein> xubuntu224: i would try recovering grub
<xubuntu224> How can I do that?
<holstein> xubuntu224: something like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair or
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<xubuntu224> thanks, will try
<CyL> Do we have an ETA for Xubuntu?
<holstein> !isitout
<ubottu> No holstein, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<CyL> holstein: This mean we should expect it at any hour?
<CyL> *any time
<holstein> CyL: correct.. *anytime*.. and it will be soon.. your patience is appreciated
<knome> CyL, it's out when it's ready. just wait patiently.
<CyL> holstein, knome: Heh, I'm in no hurry, just thought that it could have a specific hour, just as it had a date
<CyL> Changing subjects, I really like Xubuntu, even prefer it over Ubuntu,, but one feature last Ubuntu had I wish Xubuntu had was the possibility of a windows occupying exactly half the screen if dragged to a given edge of the screen. Is there anyway to have this feature in Xubuntu?
<holstein> CyL: yes
<CyL> holstein: How?
<holstein> CyL: you can implement it with the window manager
<CyL> holstein: Unfortunately I'm no code master.. out of the box?
<holstein> CyL: AFAIK, it is not configured to do that out of the box
<CyL> holstein: When you say implementing it with the windows manager, you say coding the feature and having it accepted by the upstream, right?
<holstein> CyL: no. i mean configuring the window manager to do that
<holstein> CyL: i use a distro, peppermintOS, and they use the xfce window manager, and have that feature out of the box, so i know its just a configuraion option
<holstein> CyL: if you can learn how to refer to that feature, you can search for it.. "feature settings xfce" for example
<holstein> CyL: i am not certain what that feature is referred to as..
<elfy> sounds like tiling to me
<elfy> though it works slightly differently for us
<holstein> ^ that sounds right
<holstein> +1 on tiling
<holstein> not to be confused with " a tiling window manager"
<elfy> CyL: try alt+F5 alt+F6 to start with - but it is not like ubuntu use
<elfy> you can also I think drag to parts of window to tiel
<Mike-Linux-NL> xubuntu 14.04 still not live?
<c3l> There we go =)
<CyL> elfy, holstein: Thanks for your advice, I'll give it a try oncce 14.04 has rolled out. I think I can tweak with the WM configs myself
<CyL> !isitout | Mike-Linux-NL
<ubottu> Mike-Linux-NL: No CyL, it's not out yet. It's due out some time on the 17th :)
<Mike-Linux-NL> so still today then
<mzr> If I've been on the Daily 14, can I just update/upgrade to the lts? or do I need to reinstall?
<elfy> update and upgrade
<mzr> thanks
<elfy> dist-upgrade if it is necessary
<Mike-Linux-NL> btw.. running 12.04 now.. is it safe to an "upgrade" or is it better to do a clean install? upgrading never worked for me so far...
<mikeche1en> by definition upgrade should work...
<slimjimflim> yay 14.04 LTS is out, except not for xubuntu yet
<elfy> really?
* knome changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Xubuntu support | Xubuntu 14.04 is out! http://xubuntu.org/news/14-04-release/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? See the complete support methods list at http://xubuntu.org/help | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<slimjimflim> oh nm, xubuntu is out too
<lderan> \o/
<mikeche1en> yay!
<slimjimflim> they literally updated the site within the last 1-2 min.
<Mike-Linux-NL> ugh... just reading the news on xubuntu.org   i see a list with "known issues" ?
<elfy> then actually read it Mike-Linux-NL :)
<mikeche1en> whoops there are no files in the dl directory yet
<junka> \o.
<v9> *clap* *clap* *clap*
<slimjimflim> mikeche1en: well i've got ubuntu with xfce too
<Mike-Linux-NL> elfy: i just did :P
<holstein> its literally just releasing... your patience is appreciated
<mikeche1en> slimjimflim: xubuntu is just a metapackage
<CyL> there is a typo in the download page --> "The 13.04 release, codenamed Trusty Tahr, is,,,"
<mikeche1en> holstein: yeah thats what i figured :)
<slimjimflim> CyL: lol yea i see that
<holstein> ths sites are all just being updated, friends..
<mikeche1en> f5 f5 f5 :D
<mzr> patience is a virtue, right?
<junka> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Yes it is out! Download at www.ubuntu.com/download
<mzr> what's the "return version" command?
<mikeche1en> lsb_release -a
<mzr> 14.04 LTS, yay!
<junka> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ has a typo saying about 13.04
<mzr> mhmm, thanks junka
<Mike-Linux-NL> hmmm the xfce4-power manager not restoring screen power kinda holds me back... i always close my laptopscreen
<Mike-Linux-NL> better wait for the fix ;)
<CyL> Mike-Linux-NL: This happens on every laptop?
<rsajdok> is brokne http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/desktop/xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Mike-Linux-NL> running xubuntu 12.04 now... can close the lid. laptop goes in kind of suspend mode... when i open the lid i just press a key or mouse and screen pops back up
<elfy> junka: fixed it
<junka> elfy: :D
<Mike-Linux-NL> but the release note says, that this "action" causes this bug in 14.04?
<Chuyin> I can see the new release in http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ :D
<elfy> CyL: we don't know if it is EVERY laptop - we are held back from making that judgement as very few people actually help to test xubuntu
<v9> is the torrent download working or would I still download a non-final image?
<AndChat220596> Torrent link should be trusty not precise I think
<CyL> As noted the torrent link is dead, it seems to point to the right torrent on the wrong directory (precise): /xubuntu/releases/precise/release/desktop/xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<knome> CyL, fixed.
<CyL> elfy: I see, but the bug is persistent among the testers who tested it on a laptop?
<elfy> yes
<mikeche1en> Mike-Linux-NL: i had that problem on my laptop only when using the proprietary driver
<elfy> CyL: follow the links to the actual bug report
<CyL> Indeed, trying to access the following file yeld a success download:: /xubuntu/releases/trusty/release/desktop/xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<CyL> Anyway, I probably don't have to bee worring too much, will be running it on a vm...
<Mike-Linux-NL> mikeche1en: i use an Asus K50IJ. so its all intel
<mikeche1en> Mike-Linux-NL: ah i see
<Chuyin> The link http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/desktop/xubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent seems to be broken
<CyL> Chuyin: See my last couple of messages
<knome> Chuyin, refresh the page, it's fixes ages ago
<Chuyin> ok
<Chuyin> All right! :D Downloading...
<drmad> There are no seeders for xubuntu amd64 :(
<mikeche1en> i see 50+ seeders
<CyL> drmad: I'm seeding it
<mikeche1en> its not going that fast right now but im sure it will speed up
<CyL> Oh, sorry, I'm not seeding it, I'm *seeing* it
<drmad> :)
<mikeche1en> ill seed once it completes :)
<CyL> I have 2.5 MBit/sec
<mikeche1en> lucky :D
<slimjimflim> Mike-Linux-NL: i noticed that power not restoring screen power too
<CyL> well folks, good bye, see you later!
<rsajdok> when will be available be do-release-upgrade ?
<mikeche1en> hey the download link on http://xubuntu.org/news/14-04-release/ is still broken
<knome> mikeche1en, it's being worked on by canonical.
<mikeche1en> knome: ok, the http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/trusty/release/desktop/ url seems to work fine
<v9> download complete - will let it seed for a while before installing. And before I forget: a special thank to everyone involved with the making of this release and with the support on this channel !!
<rsajdok> 9 hours remaining... :)
<JimmyNeutron> !hash
<junka> rsajdok for what
<DomiX> !isitout
<ubottu> yes, it is out! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-April/000182.html
<xfce_user> hi
<xfce_user> is ubuntu 14.04 support time 5 years and xubuntu 14.04 3 years?
<martinrame> Hi, does anyone know which repository has 14.04 ready for download? I'm doing "sudo do-release-upgrade" but No new release found from the USA Server.
<andy___> is there somewhere i can check the md5 of the iso?
<Mike-Linux-NL> 14.04 is out.... is there a 14.10 alpha available already? :P
<rsajdok> junka: download by torrent
<Pici> Mike-Linux-NL: no, the toolchain hasn't even been built yet
<rsajdok> martinrame: me too
<xfce_user> is ubuntu 14.04 support time 5 years and xubuntu 14.04 3 years? -_-
<junka> yes xfce_user but some packages will have 5 years because it's based on ubuntu's core
<xfce_user> jcfp, and why? :)
<JimmyNeutron> Where can I get the hash/md5sum for xubuntu 14.04?
<xfce_user> junka,  and why? :)
<lnostdal> is xubuntu 14.04? .. got a torrent? .. i have a 100Mbit (both ways) connection and wanna seed :)
<lnostdal> is xubuntu 14.04 out*
<rsajdok> lnostdal: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/trusty/release/desktop/xubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<junka> lnostdal: yeah there is go check xubuntu.org
<rsajdok> lnostdal: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/trusty/release/desktop/xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<junka> xfce_user: what do u mean?
<lnostdal> rsajdok: awesome, thanks!
<Pici> !torrents
<ubottu> Xubuntu Trusty (14.04) torrents can be downloaded from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/trusty/release/desktop/xubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent and http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/trusty/release/desktop/xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<notwist> seeding now as well :)
<gruntz> Hi. What is the proper way to upgrade xubumtu from release to release? (in this case from 13.10 to 14.04)
<gruntz> or clean install would be better?
<holstein> i prefer clean insatll.. otherwise, the update manager should offer
<drmad>  Seeders! \o/ 59 mins remaining :3
<Unit193> drmad: I'm uploading at 500KB/s on just the one torrent. :)
<drmad> Unit193: \o/
<mikeche1en> holstein: is do-release-upgrade supposed to work yet?
<bekks> No.
<bekks> You have to wait until the mirrors are synced.
<juanmontoya> I installed Xubuntu.14.03 beta. Do I have to reinstall now that the final version has been released or a simple apt-get update and upgrade will do?
<mikeche1en> juanmontoya: i think that will work, also apt-get dist-upgrade
<juanmontoya> (y) thanks.
<Pici> !final | juanmontoya
<ubottu> juanmontoya: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<juanmontoya> :O
<Arceye> anyone know how I can back up the settings of xchat ?   so when I upgrade to latest xubuntu I can restore it to how I have it now ?
<mikeche1en> Arceye: the settings should not be affected by upgrade
<mikeche1en> Arceye: they are probably store in ~/.xchat or ~/.config/xchat if you want to backup
<Arceye> mikeche1en, I downloaded iso, put it on disc and I got option to clean install or install dual boot.   should I have had another option for upgrade ?
<mikeche1en> Arceye: yeah you prob want to do upgrade
<mikeche1en> what version are you on now?
<Arceye> mikeche1en, currently 13.XX    , di never got option to upgrade or is that later in the install
<Arceye> di = I
<Pici> which 13.x release?
<Kekai> is 14.04 out for download via the updater?
<Pici> Kekai: not yet
<mikeche1en> Arceye: check if using 13.04 or 13.10
<Arceye> mikeche1en,  how do i check
<Pici> Kekai: some mirror issues are causing delays, but it should be fixed in a few hours
<mikeche1en> Arceye: lsb_release -a
<Kekai> So I will be contacted in a few hours saying that 14.04 is out?
<Arceye> mikeche1en, 13,10
<mikeche1en> Arceye: huh weird idk then
<Pici> Kekai: yes, you should be alerted
<mikeche1en> Arceye: just wait for the update through software center i guess
<Kekai> hm..
<Kekai> should I update tonight as it rolls out or wait a while?
<Arceye> mikeche1en, at what point when booting from disc should I have the option to upgrade
<Kekai> to see if there are some issues I need to be worried about
<mikeche1en> Arceye: you dont have to boot from the disk, just insert it while xubuntu is running
<Arceye> mikeche1en, ok will try that
<mikeche1en> Arceye: i think that should work
<Arceye> mikeche1en, disc inserted , wish me luck :)
<mikeche1en> good luck :)
<Arceye> mikeche1en, disc spins up, but nothing happens, I can however browse the content
<ed-> can I assume that the known issues will be fixed in upcoming dist-upgrades, or will  some of them remain until the next LTS?
<mikeche1en> Arceye: try opening software center -> software sources
<ed-> I'd really stick to LTS releases as far as possible
<brainwash> ed-: they will be fixed once someone has provided a working and tested patch
<Arceye> mikeche1en, :(  I guess I either do clean install ( which will take days to set up again ) or wait till upgrade comes via updates
<Arceye> mikeche1en, is there not a file I can browse to on the disc and click on it ( in the same way as windows would allow ) ?
<mcvoicex> hi all, i find't german support for xubuntu. can you help me?
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<mikeche1en> Arceye: did you try software sources -> other software -> add volume?
<mikeche1en> Arceye: if thats not working i would suggest just waiting for the repos to update
<mikeche1en> unless you dont mind doing a clean install which could erase your current system
<Arceye> mikeche1en, add volume said error scanning the CD
<mikeche1en> Arceye: oh well, just wait then
<mikeche1en> i was trying to do the same thing
<mikeche1en> but no luck
<Arceye> mikeche1en,  I guess I will have to, clean install isn't an option, it will take days to get things the way I want them with my lack of knowledge. Thanks for the assistance
<mikeche1en> Arceye: sure, yeah i think its better to wait a little while than lose all the settings
<Alan> oh wow
 * Alan looks at the known issues
<Arceye> All I am hoping for is some kind of improvement to allow web pages to work better ;)
<m1chael> Package linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<m1chael> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<bekks> m1chael: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get installl ...
<m1chael> i thought i was pretty up to date
<Unit193> Why are you installing the headers directly?  Why not just pull in the meta?
<m1chael> i'm getting an error when starting virtualbox
<mikeche1en> Arceye: what problems are you having with web pages
<Arceye> mikeche1en, Probably easier for me to say I moved from winXP a few months ago this PC feels like it has become 5 years older than it really is. I am not putting xubuntu or any other linux distro down, they just don't run as well for what I do. However xubuntu is free so I don't have high expectations
<mikeche1en> Arceye: hmm i wonder, what are the system specs?
<mikeche1en> Arceye: web browsing should be just as fast as winxp, especially using chrome
<Arceye> mikeche1en,  AMD athlon64 2GB ram more HDD space than I will ever use with linux
<Arceye> mikeche1en,  I can some it up in a single word, "Flash"
<mikeche1en> Arceye: hmm it would help to have more ram but 2gb should be decent
<mikeche1en> Arceye: oh yeah flash is a different issue
<mikeche1en> i pretty much avoid flash completely
<m1chael> http://dpaste.com/1783937/ # i'm trying to install virtualbox and i'm running in to this issue Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMSError! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.8.0-19-generic cannot be found.
<Arceye> mikeche1en, it's so widely used it's unavoidable, I can't even watch youtube properley ( even using html5 option )
<mikeche1en> things like youtube use html5 now
<mikeche1en> Arceye: why doesnt html5 work on youtube?
<Arceye> mikeche1en, yes it works, but a 30 second video lasts 32 seconds , it's just slow
<mikeche1en> Arceye: hmm weird, might be the video card?
<mikeche1en> i also use flashblock to make sure only 1 webpage is running flash at a time
<Arceye> mikeche1en, I am sure the gfx card is the excuse I have been given every time, but I will never accept that as the answer, I used ubuntu 10.x some years ago and youtube worked perfectly
<mikeche1en> Arceye: have you checked about installing proprietary drivers?
<mikeche1en> or maybe disabling desktop compositing
<Arceye> mikeche1en, In the end I appreciate the help I get in here, without these channels I would be lost, So I accept there are certain limitations which are unavoidable
<Arceye> mikeche1en, prop drives not available for my card ATI 3650 DV
<mikeche1en> Arceye: ah yeah, i wonder what the source of the problem is
<Arceye> No idea, all I can say is it worked in the 10.x ubuntu and now by comparison it doesn't, I just accept it, and use this pc for nothing more than basic browsing and irc, there isn't much else I can do with the current OS
<Arceye> unfortunately I can't justify win7 on this PC either, so I will just use it till it dies then turn it into a file server
<mikeche1en> and you are using xubuntu, not regular ubuntu? sometimes unity is very resource intensive
<mikeche1en> the only other thing i might suggest would be lubuntu, which uses even less resources
<Arceye> mikeche1en, I am using xubuntu, all other versions were terrible
<mikeche1en> but it sounds like the issue is specifically with flash, not overall system resources
<mikeche1en> i guess you have tried both firefox & chrome?
<Arceye> mikeche1en, Just opening the browser FF or chrome takes longer than it does in winXP
<mikeche1en> Arceye: hmm does it have a lot of tabs open or anything? that sounds like some issue besides flash
<mikeche1en> have you checked system monitor to see if something is hogging cpu or memory
<kupo_> official xubuntu  out yet? was at store buying new tv
<kupo_> grabbed some blank dvds though
<mikeche1en> kupo_: iso is out
<mikeche1en> see topic
<kupo_> ok thanks
<Arceye> mikeche1en, Yes, the issue is the OS, I can't say any more than that, winXP and xubuntu dual boot same hardware, winXP wins hands down on everything except basic boot time to usable desktop
<kupo_> wonder how busy server is heh
<mikeche1en> kupo_: use torrent :D
<kupo_> yeah. i was about to say. always torrent. will seed away too
<Arceye> kupo_, I am seeding it via torrent a long with 1000's of others mine took me about 4 mins to download ( I do however have very fast net speed )
<mikeche1en> Arceye: yeah something weird must be going on, but its hard to guess what
<Arceye> mikeche1en, the only answer is the OS :)
<kupo_> yeah. not having a problem with speed heh. i get good upload. about 1.3 MB. so i will help others :)
<Arceye> I know those words are not welcome here but for me, it's a fact
<mikeche1en> Arceye: well i run xubuntu on a 1.5ghz atom and firefox with no tabs opens in a few sec
<mikeche1en> im saying something weird is going on with the os
<mikeche1en> but i dont know what :)
<Arceye> mikeche1en,  I will agree with that :)
<mikeche1en> its a mystery :D
<mikeche1en> im sure upgrading the hardware would help, but then you have to invest more $$ into it
<Arceye> I have a gaming PC which I use for most things now, this PC since February is pretty much redundant
<mikeche1en> yeah that makes sense
<mikeche1en> if you can find some cheap/free ram to add, that might help
<Arceye> I will do the upgrade, I did play with the live disc for a few minuted and the desktop seems to have improved over the curent version, It's started to look more like winXP :)
<peyam> HEj
<peyam> 3 years support for xubuntu 14.04? or should it be 5?
<kupo_> ok download complete. i think i may just start fresh system.
<peyam> Im downlaoding as well
<kupo_> i'm quick at my themeing etc. plus it's fun. nerd fun
<Arceye> peyam, I think I read it was 3
<bekks> peyam: 3.
<peyam> yes but the regular ubuntu is 5 years
<bekks> peyam: And xubuntu isnt the regular ubuntu. 3 years.
<Arceye> bekks, please excuse my ignorance here, but isn't the difference only the gui between the two ?
<knome> Arceye, default DE, default apps, default settings
<peyam> bekks, xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce as far as I know. If I had written that xubuntu isn't ubuntu someone would say the apposite. does that mean that xubunt wont provide the kernel update after 3 years?
<bekks> Arceye: Basically yes.
<Arceye> bekks, thanks
<peyam> so 3 years it is.. nice.. looking forward to see the new xubuntu
<bekks> peyam: The xubuntu components have 3 years of support. All common components used by ubuntu as well have 5 years.
<Arceye> peyam, it looks nice on the live cd :)
<peyam> bekks, thanks :) Arceye I hope so.. LibreMenu was an excellent choise to edit the menu!
<peyam> knome, the problem with thunar, not mounting the devices automaticlly, is solved?
<knome> peyam, read the release announcement/notes.
<peyam> knome, you can't just tell me?
<kupo_> alright. uploading at 1.3 MB . enjoy !! going to reinstall fresh shortly
<knome> peyam, i'm not an information machine... besides, if you don't read the release announcement, you won't what known issues you might run into
<peyam> knome, thanks..
<peyam> Arceye, you like it so far?
<Arceye> peyam, I ahev only seen the desktop from live cd, I was hoping to upgrade from 13.10, but alas no option for me to do that :(
<peyam> I see. two known issues were be problem for me.
<peyam> Arceye, personally I never recommend upgrading a dist on that way
<kupo_> you can upgrade  right? when i was on 13.10  i did sudo update-manager -d
<Arceye> peyam, clean install isn't something I am willing to do, I have such a lack of knowledge, It would take me days
<kupo_> that's how i wwa son beta anywayys
<kupo_> i'm about to start from scratch though. burrning disc now
<Arceye> kupo_, if it's not a point and click upgrade then for me it doesn't have an upgrade option. I have the dvd burned, just not willing to lose everything I have set up, the guys in here helped me get things working and I don't want to put them through it again
<kupo_> well. i didn't lose anything when i upgraded via terminal. but i understand
<kupo_> i use 2 hd's so that's never much of a problem for me i guess
<Arceye> my personal opinion is that command line should stay in the 70's where it belongs :)
<kupo_> ok. time to start over. see ya
<bacil> hello
<bacil> ive just installed xubuntu 14 and autocomplete feature in eclipse just stopped working, i guess xubuntu uses ctrl+space as shortcut for something and "hijacks" it from eclipse :D Any idea how to solve this ? :P
<drmad> well, it's time to install xubuntu in my pc :D
<amigamagic> drmad, don't... It will implode your pc... :D
<CyborgCygnus> Can you update a xubuntu iso with zsync in windows?
<jamesmcveity> do-release-upgrade says "no new release found"
<jamesmcveity> is that the proper dist upgrade for xubuntu?
<xubuntu770>  I've just installed 14.04 ... there's a strange problem with items placed on my desktop - they are not visible but according to 'ls ~/Desktop/' they are there. Anyone?
<knome> jamesmcveity, release upgrades aren't enabled just yet.
<jamesmcveity> knome: okay thanks.  but that would be be the proper route once enabled?
<knome> jamesmcveity, yep, or via update-manager (GUI)
<yochai> anyone else experiencing https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736 ?  Just upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Black screen after login from suspend in Xubuntu 14.04" [High,Confirmed]
<knome> yochai, well apparently yes, it being a "known issue"
<yochai> i was wondering if anyone knew of a way to bring the cursor back
<yochai> just trying to find a way to deal with the bug
<knome> don't suspend by closing the lid, use the menu
<knome> would be the best workaround.
<yochai> so far I've setup xrandr to run and turn the screen
<yochai> oh
<yochai> right
<yochai> i thought it happened either way
<x770> yochai, same here
<yochai> ok
<yochai> so i'll just do that
<knome> at least afaik
<knome> try it.
<yochai> thank you.
<yochai> I thought I did; maybe I muddled my own process though
<yochai> I will
<yochai> I appreciate the response
<yochai> thanks!
<xubuntu981> hi
<skribblezatcha> hi xubuntu981.
<xubuntu981> I want to know if xubuntu 14.04 will work with netbook having Atom N2800 processor
<skribblezatcha> what is the ram included xubuntu981?
<xubuntu981> 2gb
<skribblezatcha> how old is the netbook if you dont mind me asking?
<xubuntu981> 1year
<skribblezatcha> ok cool, i think that you are good to go xubuntu. i am running xubuntu trusty 14.04 on a laptop with 2gb ram and it just turned 3yrs old on december 2013.
<skribblezatcha> so i think that you can run it.
<skribblezatcha> go for it and see how it runs, if you dont like it..you can always find something else to run on it you know what i mean?
<x770> after having disabled to display the standard icons for drives, trash bin etc. on the desktop, none of my other items placed on the desktop are visible. In addition, I cannot re-enable to show those standard icons I've switched off before.
<xubuntu981> ok but should i try 32bit or 64
<skribblezatcha> have you tried restarting x to see if that helps x770?
<bekks> xubuntu981: if your cpu is 64bit, then it should be 64bit.
<skribblezatcha> i run a 32bit system since i only have 2gb ram xubuntu981, and its a pae kernel so you are good with 32bit.
<skribblezatcha> you can run a 64bit system if you want to though, if you have a 64bit cpu.
<bekks> PAE kernel on less than 4GB are useless.
<Zorp_> where can i find the alternate iso image(s)?
<skribblezatcha> i have a 64bit system, but i run a 32bit system.
<knome> Zorp_, there aren't any.
<bekks> Zorp_: The are obsolete.
<skribblezatcha> 32bit OS*
<Zorp_> why is the current release page referencing them then?
<x770> skribblezatcha, yes, I did. I didn't help :-/
<knome> Zorp_, which one?
<Zorp_> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/requirements/
<xubuntu981> ok thanks
<Zorp_> ". Installing with the alternate or Minimal CD requires you to have only 128 MB of memory."
<skribblezatcha> hmmm, i see. x770 are you using a final release iso?
<knome> Zorp_, under the "...for Xubuntu 12.04" header.
<gooch> skribblez, can i ask why?
<Zorp_> ah, i see
 * Zorp_ slaps himself
<x770> skribblezatcha, I think so - downloaded 2 hours ago using the torrent link on the announcement page
<skribblezatcha> i run a 32bit OS because it uses less resources meaning less ram and less cpu than an 64bit OS. so if i only have 2gb ram, what is the point of me running a 64 bit OS gooch?
<skribblezatcha> ok cool x770. i was just wondering..thanks.:)
<skribblezatcha> i just went and added the trash to the desktop here and then removed it. so i dont know what would cause that x770.
<skribblezatcha> x770: how did you remove the icons if you dont mind. you did remove them through the gui right..and didnt just right click on an icon and go to delete?
<x770> skribblezatcha, I appreciate your help ... the beast is just not behaving the same here ... Yes, via right click -> Desktop Settings -> Icons -> Default Icons (there I unticked all icons, i.e. Home, Filesystems, etc.)
<skribblezatcha> ok, and then to retick them doesnt add them back? thats odd.
<skribblezatcha> right, i hear you man. sometimes it happens and leaves us baffled in the process. lol
<x770> skribblezatcha, :-X
<skribblezatcha> lol
<jamesmcveity> knome: I've yet to upgrade a dist.  Does doing a fresh install vs upgrading any dis/advantages?
<gooch> oh i see
<x770> skribblezatcha, uhmm, perhaps it's related to the prop. Nvidia driver ... sounds stupid but you never know ... gonna try to revert back to nouveau
<x770> brb ..
<knome> jamesmcveity, fresh install won't have configuration (migration) or other upgrade problems, but takes a bit more work, especially if you need to backup stuff.
<knome> jamesmcveity, other than that, not really, it'll end up pretty much the same
<skribblezatcha> i bet that x770 comes back with things working.:)
<jamesmcveity> knome: thanks.
<peyam> no automatic trim
<peyam> I like it. Had to do some modification otherwise its stable.
<PhoenixSTF> hey guys, 1st issue of the day, kernel panic on an old eepc 1101ha
<PhoenixSTF> :)
<PhoenixSTF> btw great job on 1404 ;) graz guys
<peyam> I need to be sure. does 14.04 provide automatic trim?
<gooch> can i install cinnamon in 14.04?
<bekks> peyam: If unsure, add the specific fstab option.
<peyam> just did
<peyam> thanks anyone. time for me to sleep
<peyam> bye
<x770> skribblezatcha, my problem is solved - it's related to the Nvidia driver and how it handles multiple displays. I had to turn off the laptop display in the dirver settings and voila, all my icons are shown on the external monitor :-)
<skribblezatcha> nice x770, good to hear man.:)
<skribblezatcha> most times when you hear someone mention what happened to you..or panels disappearing, things like that. its a graphics driver related issue.
<x770> skribblezatcha, true ... and I feel a little bit stupid ... well, time for a beer here ;-)
<skribblezatcha> okie dokes x770. have a good one and take it easy.
<skribblezatcha> be safe and God bless you man.;)
<x770> skribblezatcha
<x770> skribblezatcha, thx for your support man. Just opened a Paulaner Lager ,,, unfortunately we still can't transfer a can of beer ... I think I should file a bug for Xubuntu ;-)
<delt> hmm... some pretty bad bugs still present in the final release... "Window manager shortcut keys don’t work after reboot (1292290)"
<skribblezatcha> lol x770.
<delt> oops wrong channel
<skribblezatcha> yw man. i actually dont drink but the gesture is dope.;)
<schreber> how is thunar behaving in 14.04 ?
<PhoenixSTF> oh crap, my wifes eeepc 1101ha just burned the charger plug....
<PhoenixSTF> while I was trying use a boot pen
<skribblezatcha> o wow PhoenixSTF. is she going to be upset?
<PhoenixSTF> skribblezatcha, whe will probably demand a new one, it is an old ass netbook
<PhoenixSTF> *she
<skribblezatcha> i think that you can get one of those universal chargers at walmart or something.
<PhoenixSTF> skribblezatcha, thats the thing its is not the charger
<skribblezatcha> my dad's laptop's charger went and he got one of those universal chargers for it and it works.
<PhoenixSTF> I have a 1215B that uses the same charger
<skribblezatcha> o i see. i get what you mean now..wow.
<skribblezatcha> so it flipped out. then its time for a new one.
<PhoenixSTF> I think it was the mobo that has gone kaput
<skribblezatcha> right, i feel you.
<PhoenixSTF> ya... time to search for a new one
<PhoenixSTF> hardest part is, fiding one without the freaking windows thing
<skribblezatcha> i know right. well there are people that have successfully booted a linux distro using those uefi bios setups.
<PhoenixSTF> thats not even the issue, I have to send the laptop to the brand to remove the licence cause I wont agree with the EULA, I may have to wait like one month for it
<PhoenixSTF> speacially I am living on a island that makes things so much difficult
<skribblezatcha> o i see.
<recon_lap> I hope never to buy a computer that has the BIOS locked to a vender
<skribblezatcha> right right. so if you send the laptop to the brand to remove the license, what does that allow PhoenixSTF?
<skribblezatcha> or what does that do?
<skribblezatcha> same here recon_lap..but that means that basically you arent getting a new one.
<skribblezatcha> because it seems like thats the norm now.
<recon_lap> maybe it's time to start a computer manufacture business
<skribblezatcha> i know right..or go and check out a system76 system.
<skribblezatcha> i think that they are built without the uefi bios setup.
<PhoenixSTF> that allows you to get the "Windows TAX refund"
<PhoenixSTF> almost 10% of the laptop price is a "Windows Tax"
<PhoenixSTF> So I wont give any money to M$
<skribblezatcha> o ok, i see PhoenixSTF. i didnt know that..thats good to know.
<schreber> Outside of Whisker are you guys seeing anything really new/special in this version?
<PhoenixSTF> skribblezatcha, my brother got a Acer laptop and he did not accept the EULA, so acer removed the License and returned almost 40€ to him
<PhoenixSTF> schreber, no botom bar
<schreber> I always removed that anyway
<knome> schreber, read the release announcement.
<skribblezatcha> nice PhoenixSTF. yeah i am definitely going to have to do that for sure.
<skribblezatcha> yeah i can see things that are different schreber. go in to settings manager and have a look around..and start up pidgin messenger.
<schreber> remove pidgin as well. I tend to remove a bit from a base install
<PhoenixSTF> skribblezatcha, a lot of stores dont like to do it, or dont know to, just press them and they will do it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bundling_of_Microsoft_Windows
<skribblezatcha> o ok i actually use pidgin schreber, so i keep it and dont install anything else since i dont use it.
<PhoenixSTF> skribblezatcha, we the people are not obligated to buy something with a tax in it, much less a company like m$
<skribblezatcha> cool PhoenixSTF. thanks..i will keep that in mind.
<schreber> release notes are kind of bland/lacking any real detail
<PhoenixSTF> skribblezatcha, np
<skribblezatcha> yeah, i actually do appreciate that PhoenixSTF..because i will do it. thats awesome.
<schreber> Thunar was and still is my biggest issue with Xubuntu
<skribblezatcha> thats what a few say. i am a home user schreber, so i dont have many issues to be honest.
<schreber> skribblezatcha: I use it at home as well but my thing is that Thunar would crash at random, heck even when I was simply trying to close it. Never noticed this issue under a vanilla Debian so I was thinking it was somehow a Ubuntu introduced issue
<skribblezatcha> o ok, wow. yeah i have never had that issue before. thunar has been good to me as far as opening and closing and responding to what i do within it.
<schreber> I've gotten to the point where I'd just disable thumbnails because that was one of the major issues for me back in 12.04 and it didn't seem to get a f ix.
<skribblezatcha> right, i feel you schreber.
<schreber> I'd run another DE but the alternatives aren't of my liking and well lxde feels more like frankenstein's monster to a real DE to me.
<skribblezatcha> i know right, i cant stand lxde.
<skribblezatcha> if i am not using XFCE i tend to mess with Cinnamon. other than that i dont like the other DE's either.
<james0r> if i installed the beta 2 release how do i upgrade to the final release?
<schreber> It's like blackbox with xfce panel and well a bit more but it just doesn't feel right. Cinnamon, something I used was nice for an alt. to say Gnome but had its problems for me as well since the panel/wing would often break (this was like 1.6 or something).
<james0r> i just installed it yesterday. is it a better idea to download the new final release image and install?
<knome> james0r, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<skribblezatcha> well that was an issue that i had with CInnamon too schreber. at this point in the game it has a few issues that still need to be worked out and then its good to go.
<james0r> ahh i did that last night and it pulled in a bunch of stuff but i thought the final release hadn't been released yet. did it again and there's nothing to upgrade.
<james0r> so i guess i'm up-to-date with the final release?
<knome> yep.
<skribblezatcha> yeah you are good to go james0r, be on the lookout for things that could be wrong though. if anything is, then grab the final and install it.
#xubuntu 2014-04-18
<james0r> ahh so it's a little risky huh? maybe i'll just install the final release to be sure
<skribblezatcha> well if you are good to go. i mean nothing is broken, nothing missing from the panel james0r. then you should be fine.
<skribblezatcha> i installed a daily build two days ago and am good to go. so i am keeping the install.
<skribblezatcha> i know that the new trusty wallpaper is hideous. i went back to the saucy wallpaper.
<james0r> skribblezatcha, ahh really? i kinda dig the xubuntu version of the new ubuntu wallpaper
<james0r> except for the little dots on middle-bottom
<skribblezatcha> thats cool james0r.
<kupo_> well. I noticed scroll no longer works to move to different workspaces. or is there an option?
<skribblezatcha> you still may have the old wallpaper that i lost once i changed wallpapers. once i went back to trying to get the old trusty wallpaper it was gone.
<skribblezatcha> a new and ugly one was there and i had to go back to saucy to get one.
<brainwash> kupo_: it's disabled by default now, you can re-enabled it via settings manager > window manager tweaks I think
<kupo_> ok. lemme check
<kupo_> may be a feature most dont like. but i got used to it quick heh
<kupo_> that fixed it. tyvm
<brainwash> :)
<Kekai> how long does the upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 LTS take?
<kupo_> same as normal installtion most likely
<kupo_> i just started fresh. noticed a few extra changes than terminal upgrade
<schreber> depends on connection, computer, and what all needs to be upgraded.
<delt> bug #1292290
<ubottu> bug 1292290 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "Window manager keybindings don't work after reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292290
<delt> bug #1308628
<ubottu> bug 1308628 in linux-lowlatency (Ubuntu) "xhci-hda does not support isochronous streaming on usb 2.0 devices" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308628
<delt> (known issues)
<delt> any chance of these bugs being resolved in the next few days?
<brainwash> the first one - maybe
<brainwash> the second one is a general ubuntu bug
<michel71> hello all. just installed xubuntu 14.04. all is well, but there is one minor issue that i don't quite understand.
<michel71> by default, there are two workspaces, yet there is no workspace switcher on the panel.
<michel71> so, for the first time user, when he drags a moves off to another screen, how will he understand what has just happened?
<kupo_> 14.04 in the house
<flan_suse> When will the alternate installer ISO for 14.04 be available to download?
<Unit193> There are no alternate installers.
<flan_suse> Odd.
<flan_suse> Because with the LiveCD installer, you either clear the entire disk to use encryption, or you cannot use encryption if you decide to do a manual setup...
<flan_suse> The alternate installer gave you the option to use encryption without having to destroy the entire disk.
<flan_suse> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1264813
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1264813 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Manual partitioning and Encryption don't work on installation in 14.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Unit193> Use the mini?
<flan_suse> Available on the same page as the other ISOs? I didn't see it.
<mikeche1en> flan_suse: can you do the upgrade from within your current os?
<Unit193> Welp.
<kupo_> is it possible to edit the normal xfce menu anymore? like get rid of certain ones like "web browser" etc
<Unit193> There's a menu editor in the Settings Manager, menulibre.
<Thedemon007> Anybody use chromium in 12.04?
<kupo_> yeah i see it. just cant seem to do much with it
<Unit193> kupo_: Are you using whiskermenu?
<kupo_> nope. xfce one
<kupo_> maybe it works with whiskey only now
<Unit193> No.
<kupo_> ok. now games is gone. i guess it takes awhile. it got bug error then was gone
<kupo_> or i dunno
<kupo_> lemme log out real quick
<kupo_> hmm. think they need to work on that one more
<James0r4> kupo_, i think you can right click and 'remove from favorites' too
<kupo_> using the older xfce menu
<James0r4> then just add your web browser to favorites by right clicking on its menu entry
<kupo_> maybe i'll just get rused to whisker
<kupo_> it's working now. you save hide from menu. takes a few seconds
<Bosi> Hello everyone, should I upgrade Xubuntu 13.10 to 14.04? or is it still on its beta version?
<kupo_> still getting the weird synpatic thing. where it goes back till you scroll over. sure it will be fixed though
<kupo_> anyone get compton working?
<holstein> kupo_: i just added it in lubuntu and ran it
<kupo_> hmm. did you have to reboot or anything?
<kupo_> i was running it in beta fine. maybe i am putting it on wrong section
<holstein> kupo_: nope.. sudo apt-get install compton and i ran it
<holstein> but, i didnt end up using it
<kupo_> which directory do you add conf to?
<holstein> kupo_: i just ran it
<holstein> i ended up not using it so i didnt configure it at all
<mikeche1en> hmm i seem to be missing the network applet
<holstein> nm-applet
<holstein> !info nm-applet
<ubottu> Package nm-applet does not exist in trusty
<holstein> its part of some larger package...
<mikeche1en> also, indicator plugin keeps crashing
<dupKey> compton FTW. why isn't it default yet?
<xubuntu825> I have installed google earth and can see it in my program drop down, but it won't start! PLease help
<holstein> xubuntu825: might require 3d. you'll have to ask the maintainers
<mikeche1en> xubuntu825: try running it from command line and see if it shows any errors
<xubuntu825> this also happened with spideroak
<holstein> xubuntu825: "this" ?
<holstein> xubuntu825: the spideroak GUI?
<xubuntu825> yes
<holstein> xubuntu825: what has happened?
<holstein> xubuntu825: try launching from the terminal and see if you get helpful errors to share with the maintainers of the packages
<xubuntu825> I installed 2 prrtograms, and neither of them work. If i get them from the software center, they work fine, but the rest install, shop u in the usr/bin area, but won't sta
<xubuntu825> start
<holstein> xubuntu825: use the repo versions you get from the software center
<holstein> xubuntu825: thats not how you install them.. you dont "shop u in the usr/bin area" to install software
<xubuntu825> spideroak and google earth are not in the software center
<holstein> xubuntu825: if you want newer, or other pacakges, try a PPA if the maintainers provide and maintain one..
<mikeche1en> holstein: running nm-applet is not working: http://pastebin.com/dx4ikagn
<kupo_> got it working. I guess I had to reboot..
<holstein> xubuntu825: ask the maintainers khow you are supposed to use the software.. nothing about xubuntu is preventing them from running. you can share errors or messages if you have any
<holstein> mikeche1en: the error message looks like this unable to create file '/home/mikechelen/.cache/dconf/user': Permission denied.
<holstein> mikeche1en: looks like permisssions errors
<xubuntu825> how do i remove them then? they arent in the installed software area
<holstein> xubuntu825: you'll look at how you added them, and remove accordingly
<mikeche1en> holstein: hmm yeah for some reason ~/.cache/dconf/user is owned by root:root
<xubuntu825> i did, but it only gives me the option to install, nothing else
<holstein> xubuntu825: i would look for a PPA, otherwise, i dont think you have installed the applications properly
<holstein> xubuntu825: you'll need to ask the maintainers.. nothing about xubuntu is preventing spideroak and google earth from running on it
<xubuntu825>  both programs are having the exact same problem though.
<mikeche1en> holstein: i deleted the user file, that error is gone but it still shows warnings: http://pastebin.com/SS5RvQwd
<holstein> xubuntu825: well, they are not running, and you could have not installed them both properly
<mikeche1en> maybe its not appearing because indicator plugin is crashing?
<holstein> mikeche1en: you'll need to sort out permissions.. thats likely as well.. if indecator is related to permissions
<mikeche1en> holstein: i fixed the perms on that file, idk which other files to check
<holstein> mikeche1en: any errors when you relaunch the indicator should be relevant
<xubuntu825> the software center installed them though. I just downloaded them from the sites and then it took over the install
<holstein> xubuntu825: it?
<holstein> xubuntu825: you downloaded .deb packages from somewhere? and installed them?
<holstein> xubuntu825: we dont maintain them, so if you are having issues with 3rd party apps, ideally the 3rd party will help you maintain them
<xubuntu825> yes.
<holstein> xubuntu825: you can try running the applications from the terminal and see if you get helpful errors or messages
<holstein> xubuntu825: otherwise, you'lll have to let them know they are not working for you on your operation system
<kupo_> do you have to install a package to use apt-get autoremove/autoclean
<kupo_> they dont seem to be doing anything
<xubuntu825> but they are showing up in my menus, but not in the installed programs area. and they are in the usr/bin area
<holstein> xubuntu825: ok.. they are not "installed system repo applications"
<holstein> xubuntu825: you installed the 3rd party.. that could be the issue
<holstein> xubuntu825: do they run when you click on them?
<holstein> xubuntu825: can you launch them from the terminal?
<xubuntu825> they don't run when i click on them, not sure how to run them on termina;
<xubuntu291> I installed google earth, it is in my dropdown menus and it is in the usr/bin area, but not in the software installed area. When I click on them, nothing happend
<mikeche1en> what happens if you try to run from usr/bin with cli
<xubuntu291> I installed google earth, it is in my dropdown menus and it is in the usr/bin area, but not in the software installed area. When I click on them, nothing happens
<holstein> xubuntu291: try starting it from the terminal, otherwise, ask the maintainer of google earth how you are to installl it
<mikeche1en> how do you disable the menu / panel integration?
<Unit193> mikeche1en: Integration?
<mikeche1en> Unit193: the file menu is appearing in my panel
<Unit193> If you mean whiskermenu, yes, that's easy to remove.  Remove it by right clicking, and selecting remove.  Then you'll likely want to add the applicationsmenu in.
<Unit193> OH, dowh.
<newbuntu> Hello
<Unit193> If you mean whiskermenu, yes, that's easy to remove.  Remove it by right clicking, and selecting remove.  Then you'll likely want to add the applicationsmenu in.
<Unit193> newbuntu: Howdy.
<newbuntu> I got a little conundrum, I have a usb headset that is not being recognized. Any thoughts on how I should go about this? I did a scan before and after it being plugged in and no luck everything seems the same.
<Kekai> I suppose if you want to update to 14.04 you need to use a USB device?
<cfhowlett> Kekai depends.  for a clean install=usb.  for in online upgrade: internet
<Kekai> I was going to use the built in upgrader.
<holstein> Kekai: you can use what you have
<Kekai> but its not showing up at all
<cfhowlett> Kekai what is your current version of ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Kekai must be 12.04 or 13.10
<Kekai> Xubuntu 13.10
<cfhowlett> Kekai open a terminal:  sudo apt-get update
<cfhowlett> !release
<ubottu> Xubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (regular releases) to 3 years (long-term suppport (LTS) releases). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<holstein> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-upgrade-to-ubuntu-14-04-from-ubuntu-13-10-or-12-04/ is a nice relevant read, Kekai
<Kekai> eh Il just upgrade via USB tomorrow when I have time to download the ISO
<kupo_> Any idea if xubuntu does auto TRIM for ssd?
<kupo_> i'll just do it real quick
<cfhowlett> !trim|kupo_ as I understand it, trim is available by default in 14.04
<ubottu> kupo_ as I understand it, trim is available by default in 14.04: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. See http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<xdaimon> Enjoying 14.04
<Bugbear> I can't install wine on 64bit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7273164/    Is this a known issue?
<Unit193> And when you try to install wine1.6?  Did you  apt-get update  recently?
<Bugbear> i have updated my apt-cache, everything is fully up to date
<Bugbear> similar issue with win1.6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7273189/
<Bugbear> wine1.6*
<ObrienDave> greetings all
<Bugbear> hiya
<Unit193> Bugbear: I don't seem to have those same problems.  What version of Xubuntu?
<Unit193> ObrienDave: Howdy.
<Bugbear> it's ubuntu studio 14.04 64bit. installed beta1, upgraded to beta 2, upgraded to final today.
<ObrienDave> hey unit :) been a while
<Bugbear> should i switch over to the studio room?
<Unit193> Nah, here's fine.  I'm on Xubuntu, upgraded to trusty a month ago, and I have no issues in the sim. :/
<Bugbear> 64bit was never able to install wine. i've had this issue since firstboot.
<Bugbear> 32 comes with wine pre-installed
<ObrienDave> how's everyone liking 14.04? upgrading now
<Bugbear> i'm loving 14.04!   big step up over 12.04
<ObrienDave> Bugbear: did you install 32bit support?
<Unit193> Bugbear: And wine1.6-amd64 gives what?  (Yes, best to install 'wine', but good for output.)
<Bugbear> " wine1.6-amd64 : Depends: wine1.6:any (= 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4)                Recommends: libosmesa6 but it is not going to be installed"
<Peleus> Hola all, anyone know how xubuntu 14.04 supports HD7950's?
<holstein> Peleus: try it live and see
<Bugbear> i dont know personally. all i have is the 4200 & 4350 Peleus, and they work great (no more page tearing in videos)
<Peleus> Cool, I have 3x HD7950 but previous versions didn't go so well :(
<Peleus> Might give it a go again
<holstein> if it doesnt support linux, it may not work well
<Peleus> Hopefully it works, AMD cards always seem finicky though, sucks I've never been able to get them fully working with my setup
<holstein> nothing about xubuntu is preventing that.. i usuallly try hardware these days and if it doesnt support my operating system, i move on
<Bugbear> i have better luck with ATI/AMD than nvidia
<Peleus> I'd pay someone a $100 boundy if they could get my system set up the way I want ( can't do it now, but later when I'm at home ) it's that frustrating
<Peleus> *bounty
<ObrienDave> plus airfare? lol
<Peleus> :P
<holstein> Peleus: ?
<holstein> Peleus: just buy hardware from a vendor that supports linux.. you shouldnt need a bounty program for grahpics support
<Peleus> Well, hardly want to throw out 3 x HD7950 to get some monitors working the way I want
<holstein> Peleus: you might want linux support over what you are going through
<holstein> Peleus: nothing about linux is preventing anyone from supporting devices in it
<ObrienDave> <-- will work for food LOL
<ObrienDave> * i eat a LOT * lol
<Bugbear> i think i figured it out. back on day 1 when i first installed beta1 i added the xorg-edgers ppa because i was having trouble with my intel graphics. i removed the PPA the next day but the damage has already been done.
<Unit193> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Bugbear> thank you
<elfy> but if you've removed the ppa I've never had any luck with ppa-purge - I have though had luck re-adding the ppa, updating and then ppa-purging
<Unit193> Yep, you won't have luck unless you re-add. :P
<Bugbear> worth a shot if needed
<Bugbear> lol the ppa-purge package comes from the xorg-edgers ppa im trying to remove
<Unit193> ...It's in the main repo.
<Bugbear> old info in the link then
<Unit193> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Bugbear> i dont understand the ppa-purge command syntax.. what exactly do i type to remove this PPA: http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu ?  it keeps updating the cache then saying it cant find the ppa
<Bugbear> i successfully added it
<elfy> so whatever name you used to add ppa:foo/bar then sudo ppa-purge ppa:foo/bar
<Bugbear> ah forget it. wine installs when the ppa is in the sources list
<ParkerR> Woo getting 14.04 setup how I like it https://cdn.mediacru.sh/1wnYMZEcU-92.png
<ParkerR> I ove how whiskermenu is default
<ParkerR> *love
<nomic> 12.04 how I like it http://i.imgur.com/RXHwClB.png
<Meerkat> with the crash notifications, even?
<nomic> yeah
<nomic> but what .. never see a crash
<nomic> tbh
<nomic> one of those * bang .. I have set up for xkill
<nomic> not all icons represent .. I just use icon for whatever (program etc)
<nomic> the red ! is for updates
<amigamagic> nomic, they are too many icons on your bar...  :P
<nomic> shrugs .. sure it could be tidier
 * nomic shrugs .. everything is there that I want
<Meerkat> now that you mention it,14.04 is really stable compared to 13.10. Good stuff.
<amigamagic> with the whisker menu you don't need all those icons.
<nomic> i like my panel
<nomic> used to it ... use not much else (the menus)
<amigamagic> I'm sure. To me it's an headcache only to see it (I mean, all these small icons...)... :)
<nomic> 1 click for panel icons .. multiple clicks to go through menu tree
<elfy> please go to -offtopic for chat about people's preferences - thanks
<nomic> nautilus abiword sysinfo dictionary xchat pigeon chrome firefox kill virtualbox catfish volume control transmission ..
<nomic> all understood
<nomic> calculator
 * nomic shrugs
<nomic> got bash shells for different machines
<amigamagic> nomic let's continue on xubuntu-offtopic
<Mike-Linux-NL> Morning everyone ;)
<palasso> The release announcement of 14.04 LTS on http://xubuntu.org/news/14-04-release/ says "Xubuntu 14.04 is an LTS (Long-Term Support) release and will be supported for 3 years."
<palasso> Is it correct the 3 years? I thought it was 5. Or is that the case only for Ubuntu and Kubuntu?
<cfhowlett> palasso 3 years is correct ... desktop, 5 years on server
<palasso> cfhowlett: I remember that until 10.04 it was 3 years on the desktop and 5 years on the server but since 12.04 wasn't it changed to 5 years for both desktop and server?
<cfhowlett> palasso no, 12.04 was a special deal with 5 year support.
<Meerkat> "Ubuntu 14.04 LTS will be supported for 5 years for Ubuntu Desktop, Ubuntu Server, Ubuntu Core, Kubuntu, Edubuntu, and Ubuntu Kylin. All other flavours will be supported for 3 years. "
<Meerkat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<palasso> Thank you Meerkat :)
<oneof3> hello. can someone please tell me how to add the recycle bin to the Panel?
<TheSheep> right-click on the panel, select "Panel", "Add new items" find "Trash applet" on the list and either select it and click "Add", or drag it to the right place
<oneof3> it is notlisted
<TheSheep> did you uninstall it?
<oneof3> only screenshot and session menu are listed as options
<oneof3> no, this is install of xubuntu only
<oneof3> hmm it seems desktop settings is gone to
<oneof3> hello. can someone please tell me how to add the recycle bin to the Panel?
<TheSheep> what did you do?
<oneof3> sorry*
<oneof3> Unable to launch "/usr/bin/xfdesktop-settings":
<oneof3> how can i fix this?
<TheSheep> how did you break it?
<oneof3> not sure really
<oneof3> i uninstalled thunderbird
<TheSheep> what did you do just before it stopped working?
<oneof3> removed thunderbird basically
<TheSheep> install xubuntu-desktop
<oneof3> i am looking in software center and it shows xfce desktop data installed but not xfcedesktop4 installed. maybe install that?
<oneof3> cant even open terminal
<oneof3> Failed to execute command "xfce4-terminal"
<TheSheep> press alt+f2 and type 'xterm'
<TheSheep> then do 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<oneof3> installing
<TheSheep> it may bring back thunderbird
<oneof3> will affect performance at all?
<oneof3> or just refresh
<TheSheep> no
<oneof3> ty so much
<oneof3> working now
<TheSheep> it will install back all the basic apps with which xubuntu came
<oneof3> yes it did :)
<TheSheep> my theory of what happened is that you removed thunderbird, which in turn removed xubuntu-desktop (because thunderbird is a default app)
<TheSheep> then you removed all the apps that weren't required by something
<TheSheep> and because normally xubuntu-desktop requires all the default apps -- and it was there no more -- it uninstalled them
<oneof3> yes
<oneof3> it did say ti was removing more stuff
<oneof3> makes sense
<TheSheep> to avoid that, once you uninstall thunderbird and xubuntu-desktop, look at the list of stuff it would uninstall, and install them manually
<TheSheep> it will say "setting to manual"
<oneof3> i will from now on, ty
<TheSheep> that means it will know not to uninstall them automatically
<oneof3> now that i did that, will it install double icons?
<TheSheep> no, everything is ever installed once
<oneof3> i wonder why i see same icons but in different locations of the menu
<oneof3> like file manager is in accessories but also another place
<nikolam> huh, there's no second pull-up panel in the bottom of xubuntu 14.04 desktop. And I just got used to it in 13.10. Not that it is terribly important..
<TheSheep> nikolam: you can add it
<nikolam> I know, and I was complaining whan it was added ;p Now I changed my mind  :P
<nikolam> Reaction of fresh user to it was huu, nice, like on mac
<nikolam> guess more advanced panel like that could be advised to new users, if they want just that
<james0r> nit picking but each little clock applet has one little thing that bugs me. orage doesn't have the quick dropdown calendar. date/time applet doesn't capitalize AM/PM, and the stock Clock applet has a leading zero that I can't seem to get rid of
<nikolam> "about me" icon in 14.04 is funny, like in prison :P
<james0r> sorry just bitching. 14.04 looks awesome though. the panel and the whole greybird theme is exactly what i like.
<nikolam> orage used to have drop down calendar before.. I used to use it when default clock did not have it yet
<james0r> nikolam, yeah i saw it called the 'mugshot' feature. probably hence the settings menu icon
<james0r> yeah now it's detached and that bugs me
<james0r> i installed the xfce4-goodies package to use date/time applet again.
<nikolam> quick access to folders beside start mouse icon is also gone, I was thinking that was nise touch to have it by default
<james0r> also, anyone know a way to get skype to activate on notification icon click? had this on debian before
<nikolam> but i supose it is more clean environment this way and easier for support
<james0r> nikolam, i used that a bit when i first came to linux but i prefer a second launcher panel on the bottom now
<james0r> it's too cluttered going from whisker menu to launchers then to 'windows buttons'
<nikolam> well, you can make it, just add a panel and set it.
<james0r> yeah i did already. one of my first things after any install
<nikolam> I also think there are better panels like that, in mac-like was funcions and addons, anyway
<james0r> yeah i used cairo before but having it bug out sometimes and i just came to think it wasn't very useful. the xfce panel is way more solid feeling and completely bugless for me anyways
<nikolam> one ofe the main plus-es of xfce is that one can set up panels however he-she likes. so why not use it to the max , because we can ;p
<james0r> i noticed cairo had some cool new addons when i tried it last
<james0r> yeah exactly. one of the main reasons i won't use kde
<james0r> panels super buggy. auto resizing is awkward. and i like the xfce applets. not the kitchen sink approach but what they do they do well
<james0r> here's my desktop after day one with 14.04 --> http://imagebin.org/306275
<nikolam> yeah, maybe it is better to leave LTS GUI as clean as possible and we can always experiment with other solutions in updates
<amigamagic> james0r, what's the name of that desktop applet?
<james0r> this is my first LTS. is simplicity with LTS's the trend?
<james0r> amigamagic, which one?
<james0r> the stats?
<amigamagic> on the right, yes
<james0r> amigamagic, ahh that's conky. apt-get install conky
<nikolam> well I just invented that in my head, jus was thinking that peole using LTS for 3 years could appretiate less element to support on it by default ;p
<james0r> paste.ubuntu.com/7274197 is my config
<amigamagic> nice those stats, thanks james0r
<jambread> Hi, I can't increase the brightness on my Acer laptop to maximum, can anyone help? Thanks.
<nikolam> jambread, there is xfce applet for that. try installing extra addons for xfce
<nikolam> just wait till I install synaptic to point you to right package...
<nikolam> jambread, it is xfce-goodies i think. But install synaptic yourself and try to find that and others under 'xfce' search
<jambread> Think I got it, Thank You nikolam.
<Vakkotaur> I'v just installed, updated, and mostly configured Xubuntu 14.04. I've run into one issue. Even with the bluetooth module installed (and a reboot to be sure) for PulseAudio, the system sees, pairs, and connects to my headset - but there's no audio and no option for it in PulseAudio Volume Control.  Am I missing something?  Happy to RTFM, if pointed at TFM.
<nikolam> Vakkotaur, try also asking on #ubuntu, they are wider audiance. I never used to pair them
<nikolam> and there is also #pulseaudio I think, dunno if they do support on that channel
<Vakkotaur> Thanks. Hopefully I'll get somewhere.  It's the "one last thing" really.  (Well, I do have more to do, but that's just setting the panel bar exactly so...  easy)
<xubuntu820> Hey there!
<xubuntu820> Somebody here helping?
<xubuntu820> Tryed connecting a external monitor on hdmi - resolution went wrong on notebook display, no reaction, reboot, blackscreen
<xubuntu820> tryed xrandr and configure Xorg in command line - no success
<xubuntu820> hey!
<xubuntu820> do you know a how to?
<koegs> xubuntu820: maybe you can try arandr, a graphical tool for xrandr
<xubuntu820> sudo apt-get arandr?
<xubuntu820> or which command?
<koegs> +install
<xubuntu820> whats the next step after installing? any config? -->don't have my nb with me to try now...
<koegs> just start arandr :)
<koegs> you will see
<xubuntu820> heavenly much great THX, Mr. Koegs - I'll give it a chance (in about 5 hours) ;)
<xubuntu820> bye
<Vakkotaur> Well, that was pointless.
<lnostdal> hi guys, does do-release-upgrade work for you yet? ..     i just get a "could not calculate the upgrade" message here
<Vakkotaur> Have yet to try it. And if I can't get bluetooth audio working on a regular install, no way I'm trying that.
<lnostdal> there's very little information .. and no --verbose argument can be given it seems
<xubuntu479> hi people
<xubuntu479> simply question. I have ubuntu server. with xubuntu destop but ican't start the GUI
<lnostdal> seems manually remoning some ppa's etc. then manually editing /etc/apt/sources.list is getting me somewhere here
<lnostdal> removing*
<Aurvandill> hello
<zleap2> hi
<zleap2> just upgraded to xubuntu 14.04
<Aurvandill> hello zleap2
<zleap2> hi
<zleap2> for some reason my keyboard mapping is wrong
<knome> zleap2, did you by any chance read the release notes?
<zleap2> i am sorting it now
<clos> Hi i wanted make the buttons with a better size  using xfconf , how can i do it in xubuntu 13.10?
<abhra> having a problem with huawei e355 modem (ethernet over usb and wifi hotspot creator). with xubuntu and 3.8 series of linux kernel, it was supported by default. could be used just by plugging into the device. post 3.8 series of kernel, some changes happened in cdc_ncm part of the kernel.and this stopped working; only wifi hotspots could be found but the ethernet over usb could not be found.in xubuntu 13.10, deactivating the changes in cdc_ncm part of the kernel
<abhra> (post 3.8 that is) helped to use it. but its not working in xubuntu 14.04 (with 3.13 kernel) again. how could this be solved properly? launchpad bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1309054
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1309054 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "huawei E355 usb router not working properly in xubuntu 14.04" [Undecided,New]
<clos> the buttons of the windows
<zleap2> yay fixed
<clos> the windows buttons in xubuntu are very small and i want to have buttons of big size
<amigamagic> clos, try to change the theme
<clos> 2with the theme in xubuntu 13.10 istnt possible because all the temes have the same size of buttons
<clos> with
<amigamagic> I don't know in 13.10. I'm on 14.04 now.
<Aurvandill> maybe change dpi will but this will make everything bigger
<clos> can xconf in xubuntu 13.10 put buttons of better size?
<clos> dpi cant give me buttons of better size in xubuntu 13.10
<zleap> back
<zleap> sorry system seemed to crash
<zleap> i clicked on the mail client and everything vanished leaving me with a blank desktop, no panels,  and no response from keyboard
<abhra> clos, it was discussed in xubuntu mailing list few days back. i am trying to find out the  concerned mail
<clos> xconf of xubuntu i think that if can do it but i dont know  find the site for setting and getting it
<zleap> http://pastebin.com/fRjffSqe
<clos> how can i change the size of windows buttons  in xubuntu 13.10?
<ddsss> ubuntu 14.04. In order to replace it with xubuntu -> it's just a matter of 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' ?
<amigamagic> I don't think so...
<knome> ddsss, that installs the xubuntu desktop, but doesn't remove the unity desktop
<knome> !purexfce | ddsss
<ubottu> ddsss: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<clos> WHY THE BUTTONS IN XUBUNTU 13.10 ARE SAMALLER ???
<knome> ddsss, that's outdated though...
<knome> clos, calm down. we are volunteers here.
<clos> why the windows buttons in xubuntu 13.10 are so smaller ?
<cfhowlett> !patience|clos
<ubottu> clos: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ddsss> knome, cna i just do 'sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop' after xubuntu isinstalled?
<knome> ddsss, no, that won't do it
<knome> ddsss, the -desktop packages are metapackages, and won't remove dependencies
<clos> the windows buttons of theme of xubuntu is of this size for example   x and this object or button in a window  is very and very smaller for my eyes
<clos> and this size so smaller giver pain in my eyes
<clos> give pain to my eyes when i use xubuntu hours
<knome> the doctor's recommendation is to take a 10 minute every hour.
<Gibarian> A question about Gparted, and removing a windows partition from a dual-boot set
<amigamagic> clos, I saw some screenshots and to me they appear quite normal in size... http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1113424/img/xubuntu13.10-displays.png
<clos> could the app xconf give me bigger buttons in xubuntu 13.10?
<cfhowlett> !ask|Gibarian
<ubottu> Gibarian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<amigamagic> clos try to change the default theme with one that you like more
<Gibarian> I want to remove this windows partition from a Compaq machine, it's a dual boot set xubuntu-windows xp
<clos> i have a theme like that and the buttons are very and very smaller , too much for my eyes
<Gibarian> but when I see it through Gparted live CD, the windows partition appears as "boot"
<amigamagic> clos, in the image I posted before, you find them small?
<Aurvandill> you can format the win partion with gparted and extend the other partion or even great a new one after thsi you should remove the windows entry out of grub and update it
<clos> of couse are very smaller
<cfhowlett> clos that image appears normal for that theme.   go to appearance and change settings there
<Gibarian> I would like to extend the xubuntu partition
<amigamagic> mmmh... clos, maybe you work too much distant from your monitor
<Gibarian> I mean, xubuntu taking over the whole disk
<Aurvandill> is the win or the xubuntu partion first ?
<Gibarian> When I see it through Gparted (live CD) it appears first
<Gibarian> also, with a tag "boot"
<clos> for the people with limits in her eyes are very and very smaller and for me without have limitations in my eyes too
<Aurvandill> win or xubuntu?
<Gibarian> win
<amigamagic> clos, you can do like I do: lower the screen resolution
<amigamagic> I have problems too with my eyes, so I set a lower resolution than the native one of my monitor
<clos> xcon can be the solution or not???
<clos> xconf
<clos> app xconf of xubuntu 13.10
<clos> ???
<amigamagic> I don't know, I don't have xconf in xubuntu 14.04
<Aurvandill> mhm thats bad for extending the xubuntu partition
<Gibarian> I know
<amigamagic> but I don't think there is a simple way to make those buttons bigger
<cfhowlett> clos no xconf in 13.10    open a terminal.  what is the output of cat /etc/issue/
<Aurvandill> maybe you mount the win partition after formating in the / folder if it's possible
<Aurvandill> i know you can use a extra partion as /home if thsi can help you
<cfhowlett> !home|Aurvandill
<ubottu> Aurvandill: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Gibarian> I received a similar suggestion, somebody told me I should use that partition as an storage partition
<clos> in the panel of control of xubuntu is the xconf app
<clos> xubuntu 13.10
<elfy> Gibarian: it will be a lost easier to know exactly what your setup is if we have a pastebin of the output of sudo fdisk -l
<clos> but i dont know give use at this xconf app for put buttons of good size
<elfy> Gibarian: open a terminal and  sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<Gibarian> Ok elfy, I will, but I have to look for another alternative to pastebin, pastebin is blocked in Venezuela
<knome> clos, please stop insisting. maybe nobody knows the answer.
<cfhowlett> clos wait, you haven't even TRIED it?!!  stop asking and test it for yourself!
<clos> when a versin of xubuntu will built themes with bigger buttons or natural size of buttons
<clos> ??
<clos> a version
<cfhowlett> clos http://xfce-look.org/   for themes
<Gibarian> Clos, try a different theme
<cfhowlett> clos also, several people suggested you adjust your display resolution.  did you?
<clos> all the temes for xfc haven the buttons with the same size than the distros of xubuntu
<Aurvandill> mybe this http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6576 help
<ochosi> clos: settings manager > appearance > fonts > custom dpi setting, if you just want bigger buttons/fonts
<ochosi> if it's only about the window-decoration, switch themes
<clos> ochosi do you use xubuntu why in xubuntu with dppi only can change the size of the windows but not   the buttons of windows
<clos> ??
<knome> clos, they are different things.
<ochosi> what resolution does your display have? in case it's hidpi (>2000px width) you might wanna use a different desktop, xfce doesn't work too great for that yet
<knome> clos, change the theme if you want to change the window manager buttons
<ochosi> yeah, settings-manager > window-manager
<clos> i hve 131 of dpi and the size of  buttons doesnt change
<clos> i have 131 dpi
<Aurvandill> maybe under settings > window apperance > style  there you can change some styles and i think the buttons of some styles are a bit bigger
<amigamagic> clos, what resolution has your monitor?
<amigamagic> 1920x1080 or more?
<clos> 1440 x 900
<amigamagic> mmmh... Greybird theme should be good at that resolution...
<amigamagic> I had difficulties from 1680x1050 in up
<clos> lpl 140x900
<cfhowlett> running in vbox , correct?
<clos> lpl 1440 x 900
<knome> clos, stop it.
<c3l> Is there any  way to "expose" / "scale windows" (like ubuntus super+w)? I guess it is compiz that is responsible for that, does xubuntu come with compiz?
<cfhowlett> c3l not by default but it's installable
<c3l> cfhowlett, is it supported? I mean, should I expect encountering bugs? what is the recommended way of getting some expose functionality on xubuntu?
<freeman__> hi guys why is the xubuntu upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 so slow, how I could set another server mirror?
<knome> c3l, i would imagine you would encounter bugs... and no, not officially supported
<cfhowlett> c3l this ^^^
<knome> freeman__, it's slow because everybody is upgrading at the same time
<cfhowlett> freeman__ torrents and clean install is faster ...
<knome> freeman__, there isn't much we can do about it, and ai oubt another server would help
<freeman__> alright thougt about that too to reinstall it fresh
<freeman__> good to know
<clos> xfconf=xfwm4=button spacing, button layout button offset ????
<freeman__> oh man so I have to reinstall all my packages that I installed later :(
<c3l> too bad, but I guess I'll go back to xubuntu again either way (been using it for some years). Yesterday I decided to try unity, its nice and all with the window effects, I found the expose and workspace switcher really nice. But NOTHING is configurable, there are tweeker tools that you can install sure, but they are limited too. The final drop was that I couldnt unbind alt+key to select from the window menus, I have those keys heavily bin
<c3l> ded in my texteditor :(
<clos> panel control of xubuntu 13.10 =xfconf app =xfwm4=button spacing, button layout button offset ????
<cfhowlett> clos for expert advice on xfce ask in #xfce
<knome> clos, stop it. you are not making any sense.
<knome> clos, you have been told what the workaround for your issue is
<knome> clos, you have also been posted an URL that would help with your issue
<cfhowlett> clos ***read and heed*   #xfce
<knome> clos, so stop asking the same question, or us to hold your hand while fixing the issue
<clos> knome give me the parameter for make the buttons of xubuntu 13.10 very biggers
<clos> the windows buttons
 * cfhowlett backs away from the thread ...
<knome> clos, i don't. see the links posted to you and information given to you
<Aurvandill> clos here is a repost http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=6576 maybe the last post on the page there can help you
<clos> ok anoter time will be but in xubuntu i never can make the buttons of windows  with a good size for my eyes
<clos> anoter time
<clos> another time
<clos> ok - select in Thunar "Show hidden files" - navigate as I did  /home/timo/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xsettings.xml with Thunar
<Aurvandill> don't forget to change timo to your username
<clos> but all is in english and i dont know if this solution can work in xubuntu 13.10 or if can do it very bad and break the distro xubuntu 13.10 if i try to do it
<clos> i wqanted a solution a bit more easy for this
<clos> i wanted
<Aurvandill> i thin there is nothing easier and this workaround is for a older version of xfce than in xubuntu 13.10 so it should work i also suggest go to #xfce because i think you will find there more help
<cfhowlett> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<clos> the creator of xubuntu i only demand you that you put bigger buttons or the option very easy for do it in his distro, plsssss
<diegows> hi
<cfhowlett> "demand"???
<knome> clos, unlikely to happen. you have now given multiple answers to your question. is there something else you need?
<Aurvandill> it's not in the hand of the distro creater it's in the hand of the xfce creators
<holstein> clos: ?
<cfhowlett> diegows greetings.  ask your support question.
<holstein> !contribute > clos
<diegows> does anyone has issues with Xfce4 systray and Skype? The systray icons doesn't appear after the upgrade :(
<ubottu> clos, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> diegows works fine in 12.04 ...
<clos> the creator of xubuntu is very espert and he always can change options of xfce
<diegows> 14.04!
<holstein> clos: try just using XFCE then, if you prefer the defaults
<diegows> cfhowlett, works fine until 14.04 upgrade :)
<cfhowlett> diegows ow.  sorry to hear it.  I've not yet installed 14.04 so can't advise.
<diegows> all the other systray icons appear (xchat, chrome, etc) but skype nothing :(
<holstein> diegows: hmm... it seemed to "just work" as normal for me
<holstein> diegows: i'll test it again later, if you want to link me a bug#, i'll mark myself if i can duplicate it
<diegows> holstein, ok, thanks
<DomiX> hi, i just upgraded to 14.04 and now my keybord is US
<knome> DomiX, did you read the release announcement/notes?
<Aurvandill> domix read release notes
<DomiX> release notes talks about IBUS but no solution
<knome> DomiX, yes it does...
<DomiX> sure I read but after upgrade...
<knome> DomiX, there's a workaround as well
<Aurvandill> did you looked at the launchpad page for the bug  DomiX?
<Aurvandill> maybe this will help you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1284635/comments/19
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1284635 in ibus (Ubuntu Trusty) "IBus does not support certain keyboard layouts" [High,Triaged]
<DomiX> i have several users and i need to configure ibus for each ?
<vortez12345> not sure if this is the place to ask this, but is anyone else having issues installing a LUKS encrypted system with 14.04? for me after the installation finishes & I reboot it just says there is not volume groups, if it does anything
<wub_wub> Quick question is this known bug? This /etc/network/interfaces file was auto set up when I installed from try-xubuntu environment, this causes network manager to fail to get configuration files on (real) startup and it thus it doesn't start.  http://pastebin.com/2K2GgkJ5
<DomiX> Aurvandill, ok I see let me try
<knome> DomiX, the configuration is needed once per layout. or you can alternatively just remove ibus.
<wub_wub> (I've commented out the config to get it working again)
<knome> DomiX, if you don't need ibus, just remove it.
<DomiX> apt-get purge ibus ?
<knome> DomiX, yep
<DomiX> ok thanks
<Vakkotaur> I've just installed, updated, and mostly configured Xubuntu 14.04. I've run into one issue. Even with the bluetooth module installed (and a reboot to be sure) for PulseAudio, the system sees, pairs, and connects to my headset - but there's no audio and no option for it in PulseAudio Volume Control.  Am I missing something?  Happy to RTFM, if pointed at TFM.
<Vakkotaur> (I know I asked earlier, but maybe someoen else can point me at something.  Asking on #ubuntu.. I might as well be invisible.  Not even "come back Thursday.")
<DomiX> ibus gone everything works :)
<james0r> anyone know how to get skype to activate on one click from the notif tray?
<Aurvandill> yeah thats good DomiX
<DomiX> weird mouse does not roll window
<Reptilia> I've installed Xubuntu 14.04 on my laptop (HP Compaq nx 8220), but i can't make the hardware switch for the wireless card to work. When i run "rfkill list all", the output is: Soft blocked:No, Hard Blocked: Yes. How do i fix this? Thanks in advance.
<james0r> i had this on other distros with xfce
<DomiX> mouse wheel I mean
<knome> DomiX, re-enable it
<amigamagic> hey guys where is the default dir for the default themes installed in xubuntu 14.04 ? I would like to copy them in my home dir and mod them...
<amigamagic> I cannot find it
<knome> amigamagic, /usr/share/themes/
<amigamagic> there is nothing in there
<amigamagic> I checked
<amigamagic> there is only a "default" file
<Reptilia> I've installed Xubuntu 14.04 on my laptop (HP Compaq nx 8220), but i can't make the hardware switch for the wireless card to work. When i run "rfkill list all", the output is: Soft blocked:No, Hard Blocked: Yes. How do i fix this? Thanks in advance.
<knome> !patience | Reptilia
<ubottu> Reptilia: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<knome> amigamagic, then you have a broken install, or are looking at the wrong place.
<Reptilia> I'm sorry.
<amigamagic> knome, sorry, I found it
<amigamagic> I searched in usr/share/xfwm4/themes
<amigamagic> so I didn't find them... :P
<cfhowlett> Reptilia wait 1 ...
<amigamagic> thanks, knome
<DomiX> knome, in xfce ?
<cfhowlett> Reptilia first, try your wifi keypad command.  on my dell the F2 key toggles wifi while running windows.  4 years later, after multiple reboots, I discovered that CTRL F2 toggled while in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> also see http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2012/08/17/how-to-fix-wireless-is-disabled-by-hardware-switch-message-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<knome> DomiX, yes, it's somewhere in the settings manager iirc, but can't remember where. it was disabled by default on 14.04
<Reptilia> cfhowlett: Yup, but i have a dedicated button for the Wireless card,
<Aurvandill> domix are you running xubuntu in a vm?
<knome> DomiX, if you upgraded, it shouldn't have changed the setting, so you've potentially hit a bug
<DomiX> Aurvandill, no on real hardware an hp laptop
<cfhowlett> Reptilia right.  experiment.  ctrl + button, alt+button etc
<Reptilia> cfhowlett: Sure, just a moment
<DomiX> knome, I tried wnidows manager
<knome> DomiX, setting manager -> window manager tweaks -> tab accessibility -> "use mouse wheel on title bar to roll up the window"
<DomiX> yes indeed it is not checked and it's not translated
<knome> DomiX, so if you upgraded, and are sure this was enabled before upgrading, i'd suggest filing a bug
<knome> DomiX, that way we can potentially fix it for users upgrading later
<amigamagic> when I mod some file of my theme I'm using, how can I reload it in a fast way to check my mods? Some ALT-F2: xfsomething -r
<Reptilia> cfhowlett: Nothing happens. Btw, the link that you've sent to me is addressing a problem in which the Wireless LAN is Soft Blocked, not Hard Blocked.
<cfhowlett> Reptilia http://www.linuxine.com/story/solved-wireless-hard-block-set-hp-pavilion
<cfhowlett> Reptilia similar solutions found when searching ubuntu + hardblock + wifi
<Reptilia> Thanks
<albi_> hi guys
<amigamagic> wow, I scaled some button images, now I have very big window buttons! :D
<albi_> I just installed xubuntu
<albi_> and I'm having a few annoying problems, wondering if someone could help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask|albi_
<ubottu> albi_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<albi_> Okay :p
<albi_> Sorry
<albi_> 1) my Wi-Fi is working fine, but the "button" on my laptop is flashing orange and blue constantly (on and off) but seems to be working fine and also.. The startup is horribly slow, slower than my old windows 7 install
<amigamagic> albi, what pc you have? It's a netbook?
<albi_> It's just an old HP
<albi_> few years old
<amigamagic> notebook?
<albi_> but the windows installation ran really well
<albi_> Yes sir
<albi_> ntoebook :)
<amigamagic> maybe you have little ram of a slow hard disk
<Reptilia> Btw, the 14.04 Xubuntu is so freaking fast.
<amigamagic> of = or
<amigamagic> to me 14.04 is very very fast at booting.
<albi_> But it just seems odd, due to the fact windows worked so quickly
<albi_> It's literally half the speed :p
<albi_> and the HDD is an SSD that I put in xD
<Reptilia> Im noticing the difference, since i have 13.04 on my Desktop, and the laptop is way older in hardware terms.
<albi_> I'm on 13.0.1 I think
<albi_> I'd have to check xD
<Reptilia> That's why i love Xubuntu, it's awesome
<amigamagic> maybe it could be an issue with the ssd. You should try the 14.04 and check if it's faster
<albi_> I wasn't aware 14.04 was out to be honest :)
<albi_> I'll find it and upgrade
<albi_> Thanks for the help on that one, any ideas about the weird flashing?
<Aurvandill> nope but come back after installing 14.04 nmaybe it's away :)
<albi_> Okay :)
<albi_> I hope so!
<albi_> I have to say, it looks nice
<albi_> this is my first installation of Linux for about 3 years
<cfhowlett> albi_ be happy.  14.04 is supported for long term so = 3 years!
<cfhowlett> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Xubuntu will be supported for 3 years. The current LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Thar 14.04)
<albi_> That's nice :)
<albi_> brb being summoned
<Gibarian> elfy, this is the info I got from sudo fdisk -l
<Aurvandill> good luck
<Gibarian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7276220/
<Gibarian> Regarding the issue with my partitions, removing windows partition from a dual boot setting
<amigamagic> cfhowlett, how is the policy for updates on the ubuntu LTS distros? It's like debian stable, that it's totally freezed (apart the security fix and critical bugfix)?
<Reptilia> Who are the designers behind the XFCE? They really know what they're doing :)
<knome> http://xfce.org/about/credits
<cfhowlett> amigamagic not exactly.  packages my also be upgraded but generally stay on the same primary version e.g. libreoffice writer 3.4 may be upgraded to 3.5
<Reptilia> I lol'd at what fixed my problem. Restored default BIOS settings, and then turned on hardware switching again, and now it's working, lol.
<amigamagic> cfhowlett, so it's more flexible, thanks
<knome> Reptilia, at least it wasn't a hardware button you didn't know existed..
<Reptilia> knome: Why, there are people like that? :D
<knome> Reptilia, i debugged a similar problem with a friend, and after two hours of working, he said "oh so there IS a hardware button here"
<Reptilia> knome: hahahahahahaha
<knome> Reptilia, and believe me, it's not about how much you know about linux, hardware, or debugging/fixing problems...
<knome> but anyway, we should move to #xubuntu-offtopic for the general chatter
<Reptilia> :)
<cfhowlett> Reptilia hey it only took me 4 years to figure out how to toggle my wifi ...
<Reptilia> Lol
<nikolam> why in hell removing libdrm-nouveau2 would like to remove also abiword and xorg?
<knome> nikolam, watch the language.
<knome> nikolam, sounds like a dependency issue
<nikolam> sorry knome. yes.
<nikolam> it aslo wants to remove xubuntu-desktop
<knome> nikolam, you can try figuring it out by running germinate
<knome> removing xubuntu-desktop is completely fine, it's just a metapackage
<knome> but otoh, i don't know why you would specifically want to remove that lib. is it causing you problems?
<nikolam> knome, can't install nvidia proprietary drivers, because it complains nouveau is active. even after uninstall, that part remains
<knome> nikolam, installed != active
<knome> well, necessarily...
<nikolam> nouveau is cousing some trouble on older nvidia hardware for me (32bit)
<lnostdal> i'm afraid to let my computer idle now ..   eheh ..    light locker seems to not turn the screen back on .. or perhaps it is some fault of the power manager
<nikolam> somehow, nouveau module is loaded in kernel even after uninstall and restart
<knome> lnostdal, did you read the release annoucement/notes?
<logos234> hi, i just upgraded from 13.10, how do i get new Applications Menu ? (with search and recent applications)
<lnostdal> yep, knome ..   i found the bug thread, but no tips there afict
<knome> lnostdal, add the "whiskermenu" panel applet
<knome> err, logos234 ^
<knome> lnostdal, there were some possible workarounds in the ntoes.
<knome> *notes too
<elfy> Gibarian: as I thought - backup - delete windows partitions - then you have to expand the extended partition - sda3 to fill the disk to the left probably
<elfy> Gibarian: once you've done that you will want to move sda5 to the left and then expand that to fill the available space
<elfy> Gibarian: that will take a good while to complete - if you've not done much to your install it will be much quicker to reinstall and then put back the backed up data
<knome> elfy, see -release for something you might be interested in...
<Gibarian> I thought that too. With the release of 14.04 I thought "I'll have to upgrade anyways"
<kupo_> seeding ratio for xubuntu is 15.10  not bad
<james0r2> bluebird theme is pretty nice, have never gone for such a colored theme but it's kinda subtle enough. only issue is it doesn't play well with firefox. but that goes for lots of themes
<elfy> Gibarian: I have to sya that given choice and the necessary to backup to - that's what I would do - clean install
<logos234> knome, thanks
<elfy> kupo_: awesome - but I assume you mean 14.04 becuase 15.10 is a long way off yet :p
<james0r2> i forgot to throttle my uploads so i was giving all my little 50k/s since yesterday
<knome> elfy, seeding ratio 15.10:1 i guess
<kupo_> oh yes. 14.04 :)
<Kekai> how can I format my USB by terminal
<Gibarian> I thought that for days elfy... "Reinstall, or delete and resize"? But now I've make up my mind... Thanks!!! :-)
<Kekai> and then install an ISO on i
<Kekai> I tried to get Live USB creator but software centre is gone.
<knome> Kekai, sudo apt-get install software-center
<elfy> Gibarian: welcome :)
<Kekai> tried it
<nhoj> Kekai, perhaps 'sudo apt-get install unetbootin'
<Reptilia> Lol. I was afk and when i came back i've seen B&W screen, with the following written on my laptop' screen: "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init! exitcode=0x00000007"
<Kekai> Does unetbootin format te USB?
<Reptilia> drm_kms_helper: panic occurred, switching back to text console. What does this mean?
<james0r2> using the software center for the first time, coming from mint and debian. seeing prices looks so odd.
<kupo_> synaptic is my fav
<Aurvandill> yeah you can buy some property software in the ubuntu software center
<nhoj> Kekai, usually but you could use gparted -- apt-get install gparted -- a bit more risky unless you understand what you are doing, partition and format the CORRECT device.
<knome> Reptilia, was the system suspended?
<Kekai> I tried to install gparted but its not sowing up anywhere
<james0r2> 89.99 piece of software was at the top that probably has little relevance for most users searching
<knome> Kekai, look in the settings manager
<knome> james0r2, probably.. but hey, it's business.
<nhoj> Kekai, yep see settings manager as it is not in the menu.
<Reptilia> knome: How do you mean suspended?
<Kekai> Ahhh
<Kekai> I see
<Kekai> USB creator installed there
<knome> Reptilia, suspended as in... suspended :)
<Reptilia> knome: Suspended in which terms? English is not my native language :)
<nhoj> Kekai, software centre reviews are not favourable for USB creator FWIW
<knome> Reptilia, suspended to ram
<knome> Reptilia, is it a laptop?
<Reptilia> Yes
<james0r2> yeah i'll stick with synaptic
<knome> then it might be related to the known bug in the release notes...
<james0r2> Reptilia, you might also now 'suspend' as 'sleep'
<james0r2> know*
<Reptilia> Well that's the first thing that came up into my mind, lol
<Reptilia> That the Laptop might got into sleep mode (with some default setting of 5 minutes inactivity...)
<Kekai> I wonder if my software will be compatible with 14.04
<Reptilia> Your software?
<Reptilia> Aaa...
<Reptilia> :)
<Kekai> Skype, Google chrome, SPotify, Nightingale, and quassel IRC
<kupo_> yeah. i woke up and my tv wa soff. new tv so maybe it was tv setting. but who knows. couldnt get ubuntu on unless i rebooted
<Reptilia> Is there an option to upgrade to 14.04 without doing a fresh install?
<counter> do-release-upgrade
<Reptilia> Will there be a difference in the performance? Upgrade vs. Fresh install ?
<counter> hi, I upgraded to 14.04, the menü is the same as before, but the menü changed in 14.04? I noticed that every folder in /media is now shown at the desktop, can I change that?
<Reptilia> Yeah, the app launcher is changed. Is there a way for it to be like it used to?
<logos234> counter, you can add whiskermenu panel applet youself
<counter> @reptilia: you could get errors, upgrade is maybe not successful, you need to upgrade everything before ...
<Reptilia> Infact, it was like that by default, but i've used to change it to a more minimalistic version
<knome> counter, right-click the desktop and under desktop settings (tab icons), choose which icons to show
<logos234> Reptilia yeah just remove new one and add "Applications Menu", shoudl still be there
<Reptilia> logos234: Oh yeah, thanks :)
<knome> counter, if you have upgraded, your configuraiton is kept intact. if you want the new menu, add the "whisker menu" panel applet.
<martinrame> I upgraded to 14.04 but nothing has changed, how to know if I'm in 14.04?
<Reptilia> Since i am a dual-booter, making a fresh install, with first removing the 13.10 will be a pain in the ass i guess...
<nhoj> martinrame, lsb_release -a
<martinrame> nhoj: thanks I'm on trusty!
<nhoj> martinrame, :)
<Aurvandill> reptilia it isn' so hard i also done it today in the morning xD
<counter> knome: ah, ok - so it is still possible to switch between menus, even on a fresh install?
<albi_> One or more running instances of xscreensaver or xlockmore have been detected on this system. Because of incompatible library changes, the upgrade of the GNU libc library will leave you unable to authenticate to these programs. You should arrange for these programs to be restarted or stopped before continuing this upgrade, to avoid locking your users out of their current sessions.
<albi_> woops
<Reptilia> Aurvandill: Any tutorials, etc, on modifying partitions?
<counter> ...I tried on the live cd, answer is yes
<Aurvandill> you can format the old ubuntu partition and after that you install install 14.04 there
<Reptilia> So im going with the Live USB like i want to install a fresh install, and get into advanced mode, and just delete the old partition, and install the new on that free space
<Reptilia> right?
<Aurvandill> yep
<counter> the other problem is, how can I deactivate all the new mount point links from /media on the desktop?
<Aurvandill> you must set a mountpount to the formated partition
<counter> or that only mounted links are shown?
<counter> @Aurvandill sry, what to you mean, mount points are defined in /etc/fstab
<Aurvandill> i meant reptilia
<counter> oh, ok ;)
<Aurvandill> it was my fault next time i'm writing the name of the person in the message xD
<rAad> I am attempting to get xmonad to play nice with 14.04. The panel appears during login but disappears once xmonad starts. There is a blank bar where it should be. It is running. Any ideas?
<Aurvandill> counter why you don't hide them?
<counter> how hide?
<Aurvandill> a . before the name
<counter> I understand, it was not necessary at 13.10
<albi> hi
<Aurvandill> hi albi
<albi> im installing 14.04, is there no version of skype available for this? can't see it in the software centre and not sure what  version to use from skype.com
<Aurvandill> you must enable some ppas
<albi> ppas?
<Aurvandill> for ubuntu partners and ubuntu partner source codes
<Aurvandill> no nt ppas argh i don't know the names :/
<Aurvandill> wait
<albi> ok
<albi> its so nice being off windows
<Aurvandill> in the ubuntu software center go go to the second menupoint and there the last point... a new window should appaer there you go into the bar other software and check the boxes Canonical partner and Canonical Partner (sourcecode)
<Aurvandill> after that you leave this window and it will update short
<albi> ok :)
<Aurvandill> and then you can search for skype and will find it in the ubuntu software center
<knome> rAad, xmonad isn't officially supported, i would ask the xmonad developers/support for ideas
<albi> should I wait until 14.04 is finished?
<albi> I'm doing installing it via an update
<albi> I installed 13.10 :)
<albi> I'm not sure if the update is going to cause me to lose any data
<albi> ah I have to wait anyway
<Aurvandill> 14.04 works great for me .... maybe you have a bug with your keyboard layout but there is already a fix
<albi> Looking forwards to it
<albi> just happy to be off windows
<albi> I would love to install it on my main PC
<albi> but I would miss my games :(
<Aurvandill> i have windows and xubuntu in dual boot ;)
<albi> I could
<albi> I have more than enoguh room
<Reptilia> That's why people use dual-boot
<albi> hmm I guess
<albi> booting into windows is fairly fast
<albi> now to just pick a distro I like for my main PC
<Reptilia> Xubuntu. You won't regret :)
<albi> I think i'd like something pretty on my main PC
<albi> xubuntu is pretty
<Reptilia> Ubuntu then, if you like eye-candy
<albi> but ubuntu is a bit urgh
<fballs> unity is meh
<albi> hence why I went for xubuntu
<albi> I much prefer the xfce
<fballs> i wanted xfce + eye candy so i installed compiz
<albi> one thing I am scared about
<Reptilia> Yeah, u hate Ubuntu too
<Reptilia> i hate*
<fballs> also took care of the video tearing issues i was having
<martinrame> Doesn't 14.04 uses xfce 4.11 ?
<martinrame> I upgraded and I'm still on 4.10
<albi> I'll known soon :d
<ElderDryas_> Quick Question:  What will I be missing by installing 13.10 (fresh) then upgrading to 14.04 as opposed to a fresh install of 14.04 (which I am having problems)?
<Aurvandill> maybe with the keyboard layout but there is a fix
<albi> upgrading is a tad slow
<Aurvandill> and you should read the release notes because there are known bugs
<ElderDryas_> albi: slower than a crashing install ?
<albi> :P not quite
<albi> xD
<ElderDryas_> Aurvandill: Done
<albi> man
<albi> xchat is so much nicer on here
<albi> the windows client sucks ass
<elfy> ElderDryas_: should be ok - I assume you have an image burnt - boot that then upgrade with that - purge ibus unless you need it
<albi> Has anyone used Bodhi?
<albi> Considering Bodhi for my desktop
<elfy> ElderDryas_: after you've installed 13.10 - I did about 6 tests on that on the last few days - worked ok for me
<xubuntu755> Is there anyway to bypass the keyboard bug?
<albi> hmmmm
<albi> I think I might install tails on a USB stick
<albi> xD
<elfy> xubuntu755: purge it before upgrading
<ElderDryas_> Thanks Elfy...was just wondering if there was something in 14.04 that wouldn't show up in an upgrade (as in the 12.04 upgrades)
<elfy> you'll possibly need to fiddle about with the panel to get new stuff is all
<albi> I should have installed Lubuntu for my laptop apparetly
<Aurvandill> xubuntu755 there is a fix
<Aurvandill> so it's no problem anymore
<xubuntu755> Okay, what do you mean with purge? eject ?
<albi> hmm
<elfy> xubuntu755: read the release notes - the fix is there
<albi> Does anyone game on Linux much?
<rAad> knome: I got it working fine with xfce mint 16 (13.10) but I'll check with the xmonad people for ideas. huge thanks for your support!
<Aurvandill> i think minecraft doesn't count or xD
<lnostdal> albi: i like hexchat  ( http://hexchat.github.io/ )
<knome> rAad, no problem, and good luck
<albi> wat lnostdal
<albi> oh IRC client
<albi> I c
<martinrame> Does anyone know if the new "Mugshot" app is installed by default when upgrading? I upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 and the menu didn't change at all.
<albi> I should ttly install Steam OS
<albi> lol
<knome> martinrame, are you talking about the menu or profile editing?
<elfy> xubuntu755: sudo apt-get purge ibus
<martinrame> knome: sorry I thought mugshot was the new menu
<martinrame> btw, how can I enable the new menu?
<knome> martinrame, add the "whisker menu" panel applet
<xubuntu755> I'm on live usb now
<martinrame> knome: great, now I have two menus!
<xubuntu755> brb
<Ditto> I did a 13.10 to 14.04 upgrade and after reboot am getting 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found (grub error) - any advice or link would be greatly appreciated
<elfy> martinrame: remove the other one then
<Aurvandill> Ditto may this help you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1289977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289977 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 Update breaks grub, resulting in "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found"" [High,Invalid]
<Ditto> i will look now - much thanks
<knome> martinrame, well just remove the applications menu if you don't want that.
<james> hi
<Aurvandill> hi james
<Guest95528> quick question
<Guest95528> oh its reset my name lol
<Aurvandill> !ask Guest95528
<martinrame> knome: yes, no problem
<Guest95528> how can i reset the desktop
<knome> Guest95528, reset in what sense?
<Guest95528> i upgraded my 13.10 install ti 14.04
<Aurvandill> how do you mena reset?
<Aurvandill> mean*
<Guest95528> and i want to reset the desktop back to default
<knome> Guest95528, you want the 14.04 defaults?
<Guest95528> i played with some settings
<martinrame> btw, I don't know if I'm doing something wrong, but I can't install skype on 14.04 64bits, nor 13.10 because of libqtgui4:i386 and other dependencies that won't be installed.
<Guest95528> on 13.10 and want everything back to default
<knome> Guest95528, you can't have the 13.10 defaults back unless you have a backup of them
<knome> Guest95528, you can have the 14.04 defaults if you wish though
<Guest95528> please
<knome> Guest95528, considering you said "upgraded to 14.04"
<Guest95528> sorry typing one handed because i have my baby daughter in the other
<jk_> Both my xubuntu 12.04.4 boxes are freezing in a way I've not seen before, when transferring fairly large files between them via LAN. They apparently time out during a TCP connection leaving both ends blocked. The kern.log entry indicates a crash in "pool" when doing a file splice. Can anyone help?
<Guest95528> lol
<knome> jk_, file a bug and hope that developers get to it shortly...
<kupo_> any special way to get conky working on all workspaces? i gues sit don't matter though. never noticed that
<xubuntu820> Hello again, Mr. Koegs!
<xubuntu820> time?
<knome> xubuntu820, if you have a question, ask and people will reply if they know the answer, no need to ping/wait specific people
<xubuntu820> arandr installed - no mouse, no keyboard actions possible
<xubuntu820> thx for advice - first day on IRC
<Cookir> hey guys, one question
<Cookir> what xorg packages do I need to hold back, since I don't want to upgrade xserver (ati drivers don't support 1.15.1)?
<xubuntu071> wow!
<xubuntu820> prestory - wanted external monitor on hdmi, resolution went wrong, no reaction on notebook, reboot, black screen, tryed xrandr and configured xorg - no success (black screen) got advice from koegs to install arandr (now did) got back to desktop - now ther is no reaction on keyboard or mouse (no mouse in sight), trying compiz=fatal: couldn't open display... any proposal?
<knome> xubuntu820, compiz isn't officially supported... remove compiz and check if it works then.
<xubuntu755> Hi again. What does the release notes mean with purge IBus? I'm on a live cd now. Xubuntu is already installed but the mouse and keyboard don't
<knome> xubuntu820, sudo apt-get purge ibus
<xubuntu820> knoem, command? killall compiz?
<xubuntu755> And i have to type that in the live cd version?
<knome> xubuntu820, that might work, though i'd just remove compiz completely from the system
<Cookir> anyone knows about the xorg packages question?
<knome> xubuntu755, if the keyboard layout doesn't work as expected there, can do that
<xubuntu755> my keyboard and mouse don't even move
<knome> Cookir, i would imagine just holding the packages that you don't want to update would be enough; that should keep other packages from updating if they depend on newer versions of that package. generally, it's not supported to do that though, so please consider that... xubuntu 12.04 is supported for one more year as well.
<Cookir> Thanks knome, I have been using 13.10 fine, but I would like to upgrade to 14 now, just leave xorg as it is, since ATI takes it's time with drivers
<knome> Cookir, as always, take backups...
<rAad> Where can I find session startup logs?
<Cookir> Yeah I know, thanks
<knome> rAad, /var/log ?
<rAad> Sure, but specifically for xfce sessions?
<knome> rAad, should be the same place
<xubuntu820> knome, "rm compiz" not possible - couldn't find data ("sudo apt-get uninstall compiz" - not possible too)
<knome> xubuntu820, sudo apt-get remove compiz
<xubuntu820> knome, reboot?
<knome> xubuntu820, that won't hurt.
<xubuntu755> knome, can you explain Ibus purge?
<knome> xubuntu755, explain in what way?
<jk_> knome, Just did so, against kernel, but I'm not at all sure it is a bug. In fact I cannot rule out hardware such as a failing NIC...
<knome> jk_, well, if you come up with something, and notice it's not a bug in the kernel or anywhere else, you can just mark the bug invalid (if you can), or ask me to do that.
<xubuntu755> Well, I installed Xubuntu 14.04, after rebooting mouse and keyboard are not working. So I get back on the Live cd version, looking what to do and everyone says about purging Ibus
<knome> xubuntu755, does the keyboard work in TTY1 (ctrl+alt+F1) ?
<xubuntu755> yes it works
<xubuntu820> knome, it hurted - but because of not functioning again (i told configuring Xorg.conf - couldn't find saved data later - can I get a new one without typing?)
<knome> xubuntu755, login there, and run 'sudo apt-get purge ibus'
<xubuntu755> Okay ill try that brb
<knome> xubuntu820, what is not functioning? did you need xorg.conf for compiz or something else?
<xubuntu820> knome, i'm not sure what I need xorg.conf exactly for, but checked the net for same problem and tryed - and today I'm here :)
<xubuntu820> knome, by the way - compiz is removed
<Aurvandill> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<Aurvandill> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<Aurvandill> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<Aurvandill> +++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<Aurvandill> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<Aurvandill> sry for the spam i accidently lay my headset on my keyboard and after i returned i pushed enter to wake my pc up
<rAad> i just assumed you really really liked xubuntu!
<knome> xubuntu820, you can try just removing xorg.conf... but make a backup of it before you do. then try booting again
<xubuntu820> knome, command for backup?
<vortez12345> does anyone else have issues trying to install with the LUKS encryption & LVM. After I do a full install, & reboot, it either stays at a black screen (no, the arrow keys don't bring any text up like with the logo), or it is a Logo screen and when I press right it says No Volume Groups.
<knome> xubuntu820, well, basically, 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old'
<xubuntu820> knome, not possible - data not found
<knome> xubuntu820, are you sure you have a xorg.conf file then? and did you use the capital X for X11 ?
<Reptilia> I've installed Xubuntu 14.04 on my laptop, but when i run applications, they won't appear in the taskbar, although they are running.
<xubuntu820> knome, I'm not sure bout the xorg.conf file (didn't find it in nano too), but capital X, yes?
<knome> yep.
<knome> capital X for X11, but not for xorg.conf
<xubuntu820> knome, i compared and its the same as you wrote
<knome> ok, then you apparently don't have a xorg.conf file, which is okay...
<xubuntu820> knome, is there a command for getting a xorg.conf?
<Reptilia> I've installed Xubuntu 14.04 on my laptop, but when i run applications, they won't appear in the taskbar, although they are running.
<knome> xubuntu820, are you using/do you need to use a proprietary driver that requires a xorg.conf?
<xubuntu820> knome, what exactly is this file for?
<knome> xubuntu820, specific X settings
<knome> xubuntu820, it's possible you need one... most don't
<albi> yay
<albi> on the last stage of updating to 14.04
<albi> :)
<xubuntu820> knome, ok - think I'm just not that far with xubuntu or my english - what do i need X settings for? just heard about xorg.conf by wanting no black screen
<knome> xubuntu820, what's your native language? there are localized support channels if you prefer that
<xubuntu820> knome, german
<knome> !de | xubuntu820
<ubottu> xubuntu820: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<albi> Hey guys, I've gone into Software Center and I'm trying to install Skype but I can't find it.. I've set it to use the Canonical repos but still nothign
<Reptilia> I've installed Xubuntu 14.04 on my laptop, but when i run applications, they won't appear in the taskbar, although they are running.
<xubuntu820> knome, don't wonna go to circus :-)
<knome> !patience | Reptilia
<ubottu> Reptilia: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<knome> xubuntu820, they are able to help with xorg issues as well
<knome> xubuntu820, i can't see much that is xubuntu-specific there
<xubuntu820> but i try ubuntu.at
<xubuntu820> try ubuntu.de
<knome> xubuntu820, and if they point you back here, tell them we pointed you there...
<DomiX> just got my first freeze on xubuntu
<xubuntu820> and so on ;-)
<xubuntu820> thx, for your time
<albi> I wonder if installing OS X is a pain
<albi> I'd like to have windows, OS X and a linux distro or two on my PC
<knome> xubuntu820, no problem, and good luck
<albi> that was weird
<albi> just got a pop up of debefcon
<albi> for two seconds
<Reptilia> I've installed Xubuntu 14.04 on my laptop, but when i run applications, they won't appear in the taskbar, although they are running.
<Reptilia> I've made the apps show in the taskbar, but after every opened application, they are shifting to the right, instead of shifting to the left of the clock, keyboard layout, date, etc...
<nhoj> Reptilia, perhaps there is an expanding separator item on the panel
<Reptilia> nhoj: Did not understand you.
<nhoj> Reptilia, sorry, I probably did not understand your problem after reviewing your statement
<nhoj> Reptilia, are all the apps in the taskbar to the right of the clock/date?
<nhoj> Reptilia, if you select Panel in the Settings app then you can see the apps when you then select 'Items'
<risk0pls> hi i ne4ed instructions of console  for upgrade of xubuntu 13.10 to xubuntu 14 lts
<risk0pls> i need
<risk0pls> hi could give me instructions  for upgrade of xubuntu 13.10 to 14.04 lts  with the console
<albi> Guys, what would you say is the best distro for gaming (not steam OS)
<knome> !patience | risk0pls
<ubottu> risk0pls: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<knome> albi, windows.
<nhoj> risk0pls, do you mean that you want to upgrade with apt-get commands in a terminal?
<Aurvandill> albi best you can use every distro with playonlinux or wine but it's never like playing with a windows machine
<albi> Okay
<albi> maybe I will just fresh install windows
<albi> and then have xubuntu as my main
<Aurvandill> but some older games before dx 10 are running well on linux with playonlinux
<m1chael> Trying to register the VirtualBox kernel modules using DKMSError! Your kernel headers for kernel 3.8.0-19-generic cannot be found.  Please install the linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic package,.   it looks like it installed 'linux-headers-3.11.0-19-lowlatency'  and then complains about 3.8....    any ideas on this? http://dpaste.com/1785381/
<risk0pls> nhot yeah upgrade from konsole becvause in sypnactips dont show me upgrades for xubuntu 14 lts
<major_> salut
<Aurvandill> hi
<nhoj> risk0pls, https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCsQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FAptGet%2FHowto&ei=gmtRU4nTOcbK2AXZzoCIBQ&usg=AFQjCNHCriQENtt8qe4lz9COr1pv0K_N9w&sig2=qlgjIQavBCxIvvwHUdvKsA&bvm=bv.65058239,d.b2I
<risk0pls> 14.04 is lts in xubuntu too , 5 years or 3 years of support?
<knome> nhoj, apt-get won't be able to do a release upgrade.
<knome> risk0pls, 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d' from CLI, or 'update-manager -d' for GUI installation
<nhoj> do-release-upgrade ??
<knome> risk0pls, xubuntu 14.04 will be supported for 3 years, as the release announcement tells you
<risk0pls> ok
<knome> nhoj, apt-get only updates packages inside the release pocket, it does not get you to the next one
<nhoj> knome, sorry I thought dist-upgrade did that
<knome> nhoj, no, dist-upgrade only upgrades kernels and some other things that need a so-called "partial upgrade"
<nhoj> knome, The link I proposed covers that for risk0pls , I believe.
<xubuntu820> knome, I'm back again - no comparable IRC - but I think about upgrading to Xubuntu 14.04 - how can i upgrade without losing my documents?
<risk0pls> knome if i ve xubuntu 13.10 since 2 day ago what is the optimus mode of upgrade  sudo do-release-upgrade -d   or 'update-manager -d' for GUI installation?
<knome> nhoj, not really, apt-get never gets you from 13.10 to 14.04.
<knome> xubuntu820, upgrading shouldn't lose your files, but it's very recommended to always take backups before upgrading
<nhoj> knome, my mistake try this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<xubuntu820> knome, how (in shell)?
<knome> risk0pls, actually, you shouldn't even need -d... but anyway, either one you fancy better.
<knome> xubuntu820, 'sudo do-release-upgrade', but if you don't take backups, it's always possible you will lose some settings or data.
<longbonglungfish> does anyone know if using the intel graphics installer and the drivers + PPAs it adds will cause problems during my upgrade from 13.10 to the new LTS? also, i heard that before an upgrade one should change all occurrences of 'saucy' to 'trusty' in /etc/apt/sources.list, is this true? also, also, i have been using whiskermenu on 13.10 for a while now and it was added via a third party ppa, should i uninstall whiske
<longbonglungfish> rmenu before the upgrade? bushels of thanks in advance for any answers.
<knome> longbonglungfish, re: sources.list: no, the upgrader will take care of that
<risk0pls> knome i wont lose my settings of xubuntu 13.10 to the next upgrade
<knome> longbonglungfish, i think it would be sanest to drop the whiskermenu ppa before upgrading
<knome> longbonglungfish, PPA's should be generally handled/migrated cleanly, but problems are always possible
<xubuntu820> knome, how can I backup on tty? is there a command?
<knome> risk0pls, you shouldn't, but it's always possible.
<longbonglungfish> thanks knome. drop the ppa but don't remove the application itself, yes?
<knome> xubuntu820, there are tools for it, but basically just copying your files to a USB stick would do.
<knome> longbonglungfish, dropping the PPA would make the app disappear, but it should be reinstalled from the official repositories during upgrading, and it might even be added automatically back to your panel. if not, just manually drop it back
<pooof> poof
<knome> longbonglungfish, you don't want/need the PPA for 14.04, since it's in the official repositories
<Reptilia> nhoj: Fixed it, by modifying the panel preferences.
<xubuntu820> knome, sounds very easy - but not for me in shell (you know - black screen) :-( any command?
<knome> xubuntu820, depends what you want to backup...
<nhoj> Reptilia, good :)
<longbonglungfish> got it. thanks so much. and i forgot one last thing; i use compton in place of the default compositor because i have intel integrated graphics and there are tons of tearing issues with xfce's compositor. will compton still work for me?
<xubuntu820> knome, documents & pics
<knome> longbonglungfish, i have no idea. you could try the xfce compositor in 14.04 though
<pooof> jastan mitaj palah?
<longbonglungfish> alrightos. thanks again!
<knome> longbonglungfish, generally, i'd say it "should work", but obviously i can't confirm that, as it's not officially supported
<Reptilia> What actually a keyring is?
<nhoj> longbonglungfish, I think you will find the same problems with 14.04 -- Intel g41 here
<knome> xubuntu820, cp -R /home/yourusername /media/usbstick/home_backup
<knome> xubuntu820, but you need to make sure your usb stick is mounted
<xubuntu820> knome, next fun
<knome> xubuntu820, check if it's mounted automatically, 'ls /media' and see if there is a subdirectory for it
<knome> xubuntu820, if not, run 'sudo fdisk -l' to see the devices that are available
<xubuntu997> my wifi connection doesn,t work, could any body help me
<xubuntu820> knome, first command= username usb (ok, nor?)
<knome> xubuntu820, i'm not following
<SunilJoshi> Hello, how can i configure super + D shortcut to show desktop, using Xubuntu 14.04?
<xubuntu820> 'ls /media' - 'enter' - 'myusername usb' is ok, or not?
<nhoj> knome, re xubuntu820 : the ls /media will show the username as a directory
<Kekai> I want to run Team speak
<knome> nhoj, right, you're correct.
<Kekai> how do I run a .run file
<Ela_> my WIFI shows all the available wifi network, but doesen't connet wifi
<knome> nhoj, can you pick that up from here? i need to run soon
<nhoj> knome, will try
<Ela_> my wifi connection doesn't work, any body kindly help me
<anykey> hi
<knome> !patience | Ela_
<ubottu> Ela_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<anykey> I just noticed: my network manager applet is completely missing. it's fine until I have to go to work on tuesday, but... has anyone else seen this?
<anykey> this is after the update to Trusty
<nhoj> xubuntu820, ls /media/username -- try that where username is your login
<nhoj> xubuntu820, /media/username/usbname  is the result you need
<x_> hello ... somebody more had problems with change user?
<x_> not works for me
<SunilJoshi> Hello, how can i configure super + D shortcut to show desktop, using Xubuntu 14.04. currently its set to ctl + alt + D
<nhoj> SunilJoshi, Settings -> Keyboard -> application shortcuts
<x_> oh i think is this bug :(
<x_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin/+bug/1285440
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1285440 in xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin (Ubuntu) "xfce4-whiskermenu-plugin "Switch Users" functionality" [High,Confirmed]
 * anykey just reads up on networkmanager cli, and will make do until the applet reappears.
<SunilJoshi> nhoj: i am not able to find ctl + alt + D, in there and also i don't know which command to assign it too :(
<x_> some idea for make a workaround for switch between users ?
<nhoj> SunilJoshi, yes I see what you mean now: try here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1979897
<nhoj> SunilJoshi, still can't find the command there though...
<nhoj> SunilJoshi, perhaps 'xfconf-query -c xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts -l -v | grep desktop'
<nhoj> SunilJoshi, show_desktop_key
 * SunilJoshi trying..
<logos234> hey, i found out I cant make an virtualenv with python3 built-in function. Is 14.04's built-in python broken ?
<SunilJoshi> nhoj: not working .. :(
<SunilJoshi> i got a notification and followed by an error
<SunilJoshi> notification - > Slow keys are disabled
<Ray_> Hi
<xubuntu458> How should I use xubuntu via usb stick???
<Ray_> I just installed Gparted in the new Xubuntu version but some how it remains hidden under the systems menu.
<Ray_> according to the menu editor itself it shoud be visible
<knome> Ray_, check under settings manager.
<xubuntu458> ???
<Ray_> is this a user rights thing? as it shows unp in the menu setting (under system)
<knome> Ray_, no, it's just grouped under the settings manager in xubuntu
<Ray_> ah, now I see thanks (odd that is also shows up in the menu editor under system). but anyway thanks
<brainwash> SunilJoshi: see settings manager > window manager > 2nd tab
<Kekai> Anyone ave teamspeak on 14.04?
<Aurvandill> nope
<catwiesel> Hey. I updated from 13.10 to 14.04 and now the indicator-multiload does not work anymore. An indicator similar to that, which I wrote myself didn't work either.
<catwiesel> It looks like the panel caches the icons, which makes indicator-multiload (has a histogram of cpu etc as an icon) useless.
<catwiesel> Is that an actual feature, which I couldn't find or a bug?
<catwiesel> And is that bug only on my machine, or everywhere?
<OzCCS> hi, good day
<Aurvandill> maybe this help you indicator-multiload but i can't help you further
<catwiesel> (I fixed my indicator by changing the path to the icon with every update, circumventing the proposed caching)
<catwiesel> Hi
<knome> catwiesel, it's a bad time now, right after the release, but join #xubuntu-devel for more information on indicator changes...
<OzCCS> I'm trying to install a lenovo G505S with xubuntu 14.04 but I keep getting this error and dont know what else to do
<OzCCS> trying to overwrite '/etc/console-setup/compose.ISO-8859-13.inc', which is also in package console-setup 1.88
<catwiesel> knome: Ok. Will do. Thanks. Mainly wanted to know, if that bug is spread, or just on my machine. But I'll wait, like you suggested.
<OzCCS> I tried using custom fs settings (always formating / and /boot)
<OzCCS> this last time I tried leaving the free space and selecting 'reinstall xubuntu' with no luck
<OzCCS> any advice?
<wub_wub> is it possible to use date names based on system regional settings, instead of (apparently) auto-detected regional settings?
<Aurvandill> maybe formating the partition?
<OzCCS> I tried 'sticking' the 'format partition' after selecting the last option
<OzCCS> customized install
<OzCCS> nothing
<OzCCS> hello?
<SunilJoshi> brainwash: thanks alot! that worked!:)
<noxiousinc> There are some more bugs already discovered, hopefully they patch it in the next weeks... :)
<noxiousinc> The only bug I encounter is the out-of-suspend where you only get a black screen and cannot do anything any more...
<wub_wub> I have about 2 or 3 so far... in <5 hours.
<brainwash> SunilJoshi: great :)
<brainwash> bugs in a final release? no way :D
<OzCCS> what would you suggest I try?
<Kekai> wait it out for an update
<OzCCS> ok, it seems like the problem is with the iso-to-usb software:
<OzCCS> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/foundations-bugs/2013-December/174229.html
<OzCCS> "Indeed the problem came from  Unetbootin, and a full erasing of the key prior to the copying of the installer files did the trick, so your assumptions are fully correct."
<OzCCS> I'll try to use another converter.. regards
<volkan> Hey, how can I get the informations about the hdd?
<Aurvandill> sudo fdisk -l for the size and partitions and stuff xD
<volkan> thanks
<DomiX> weird "change user" is grayed out any idea why ? xubuntu 14.04
<Aurvandill> maybe no users to change to?
<DomiX> no
<DomiX> If I lock my session I can't changer user at login screen
<DomiX> sorry
<DomiX> If I lock my session I can change user at login screen
<volkan> Another question : In my desktop, there are the icons of the disks which belong to Win7. How can ı remove them?
<catwiesel> volkan: In settings go to desktop and under the 'symbols' tab, you can choose what gets displayed (removable media, paper bin etc.)
<volkan> catwiesel, thanks!
<catwiesel> volkan: Did it work?
<volkan> catwiesel, yes. I removed the removable devices from the list.
<catwiesel> volkan: Great. Glad I could help.
<Aurvandill> good night everyone and have a nice day :)
<xubuntu034> Hello! Does anyone know how and where to get the little image on the trusty tahr announcement in wallpaper size?
<xubuntu034> I mean that one: http://xubuntu.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/tahr_artwork.png
<xubuntu034> Thanks in advance :)
<mspittel1961> What can be done with "Couldn't look up your hostname" error?
<volkan> How can I open the bottom panel?
<mspittel1961> I just installed Xubuntu 14.04 and can't connect to UnderNet
<DomiX> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parole/+bug/1278089
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1278089 in parole "Parole reports "Gstreamer backend error, could not initialise supporting library"" [High,Incomplete]
<DomiX> I cannot see video with parole and I'm running 0.6.1-0ubuntu3
<brainwash> DomiX: maybe installing xubuntu-restricted-extras helps in this case
<DomiX> it was working before upgrade from 13.10, let me try
<catwiesel> volkan: What do you mean?
<volkan> catwiesel, The launcher which is in the bottom
<volkan> catwiesel, ex : http://cdn.arstechnica.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/xubuntu-desktop-980x657.png
<catwiesel> And how do you want to open that? Do you mean changing the icons?
<fballs> does compiz have issues with 14.04?
<ochosi> fballs: nothing that is known
<ochosi> it's still used in unity, so i guess it should be fine in xubuntu too
<fballs> ok, good. probably just my setup then
<fballs> i tried doing a fresh install from usb, but i get 'boot error' :(
<volkan> catwiesel, I dont have a panel like that. I guess it is disabled.
<ochosi> fballs: why or how would that be related to compiz?
<fballs> oh, its not...i did an upgrade first, and have issues with compiz
<fballs> so i tried doing a fresh install and no dice
<ochosi> right
<ochosi> maybe a faulty usb stick?
<ochosi> or a faulty download?
<ochosi> (could always check the md5 hashsum for the download)
<fballs> good idea
<fballs> i didn't get any errors from unetbootin
<ochosi> yeah, that doesn't necessarily happen
<catwiesel> volkan: It looks like it. I had it disabled before, but it doesn't seem enabled, if packaged in 14.04.
<volkan> catwiesel, how can I get it?
<catwiesel> I'm looking myself right now. Can't remember the name, might not even be in it anymore.
<DomiX> brainwash, it works now thx
<Gooch-> anyone know any good themes?
<knome> the default xubuntu theme is awesome
<knome> so is the matlock tv series theme
<Gooch-> yeah i like it but i'm looking for a dark theme
<fballs> matlock tv series theme?
<fballs> i wish there was a darker gtk version of greybird ;_;
<catwiesel> volkan: I just googled 'xubuntu dock' now and found cairo dock.
<catwiesel> volkan: will send you the link as pm
<ochosi> fballs: i worked on that for a while (blackbird) but ran into too many problems and actually there were too many other things to take care of in xuubntu
<mspittel1961> hi, people!
<mspittel1961> How is it going with 14.04?
<fballs> ochosi, nice. is anyone else working on it?
<mspittel1961> me
<fballs> it was a mess here going from alacarte to libremenu, compiz window decorations not sticking, desktop shortcuts to drives only there half the time
<fballs> working on doing a clean install now
<ochosi> fballs: not really at the moment, maybe when i have time again (i.e. not in the foreseeable future)
<xubuntu675> how can i upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 at the command line?
<donc3> Hi!!
<donc3> I have installed the final beta
<donc3> and it doesn't show the upgrade to the final version
<donc3> what can i do??
<krytarik> !final | donc3
<ubottu> donc3: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<donc3> krytarik: I have typed this
<donc3> but it doesn't show me any upgrade
<krytarik> donc3: Then you are already up-to-date, i.e. on the final packages.
<donc3> but i'm on the final beta
<donc3> not in the final release
<donc3> krytarik
<krytarik> Surely not anymore. :)
<knome> donc3, you don't need to upgrade versions if you installed any daily image of 14.04.
<knome> donc3, just do regular upgrades.
<donc3> but the last time that I did upgrade was 2 days ago
<donc3> knome
<ParkerR> New LTS release, figured I would give it a shot, get everything setup, theme it a bit, start compiling some programs, need libswrescale... crap
<ParkerR> Forgot about libav in Debian/Ubuntu :<
<knome> donc3, if you have ran 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' and it doesn't suggest you any updates, you are at the 14.04 "edge"; you can't go any more up-to-date.
<donc3> ok
<xubuntu689> hello i am not a professional
<xubuntu689> i use xubuntu andi dont konw how i can play normal dvd
<xubuntu676> Hello!
<xubuntu689> hello
<xubuntu676> Could anyone help me with something?
<xubuntu689>  i am not a professional, i use xubuntu andi dont konw how i can play normal dvd
<TheSheep> xubuntu689: nobody can help you until you describe your problem
<ParkerR> VLC should do it
<xubuntu689> or use to  play a video dvd   player
<TheSheep> ah, you need to install extra stuff to be able to play dvd
<TheSheep> it may be illegal in your country
<TheSheep> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<TheSheep> xubuntu689: if you live in USA or Japan, it's illegal
<xubuntu676> ok. I would like to know what is the best way to install propietary AMD drivers. I've already tested going to the drivers section and selecting the propietary but the driver which is given there is not good in my case. I think that is because I have a fairly new card. A 8870M
<xubuntu689> thanks i have a look
<folkie> is there a way to hide the bluetooth icon from the tray? i never use it.
<TheSheep> folkie: you can uncheck it in the 'sessions and autostart'
<TheSheep> folkie: to prevent it from starting in the future, to remove it right now, just kill the blueman-applet
<folkie> that worked. thanks!
<longbonglungfish> hey all. i began the distribution upgrade process from 13.10 to 14.04 a couple of hours ago and i'm having a rather annoying issue; i can't open the terminal progress box within the distribution upgrade gui (http://i3.minus.com/iCzLwoXw2X48h.png), so i can't even see what's going on behind the scenes. this is important, as i have to run in and out of the house multiple times tonight, but don't want to miss anythin
<longbonglungfish> g important that i might need to interact with. is there anyway i can see detailed output / progress of the update process?
<Reptilia> airmon-ng not working since i've installed the new Xubuntu 14.04. Any ideas? I can't put my wireless card into monitor mode.
<delt> yeah speaking of which, i liked ogle... why isn't there a package for it? :(
<delt> used it for years on slackware
<Reptilia> airmon-ng not working since i've installed the new Xubuntu 14.04. Any ideas? I can't put my wireless card into monitor mode and the interface is named "eth1", instead of "wlan0", as it used to be.
<knome> Reptilia, stop repeating every question please.
<knome> longbonglungfish, once the actual installation begings, you can expand the terminal fieldset
<Reptilia> knome: I've repeated it because i've made it more descriptive. Anyway, i'm sorry.
<longbonglungfish> thanks knome! you're really on the ball today.
<bo_> hey, I upgraded to 14.04 and my sound settings are gone, "pavucontrol" works , but clicking sound settings on the indicator does not open the options.
<bo_> settings-manager also has no sound options
<holstein> bo_: you can usually point those gui tools to the proper controls, but, what is going on?
<holstein> bo_: you *can* control the sound? and it works properly? just only with pavucontrol? and not with something/anything else?
<bo_> sound works, setting sound with indicator works, but I don't have the settings-GUI
<holstein> bo_: you dont have it? or its not working?
<bo_> I just can't see the sound settings ... instead of the sound setting, a window with "System Settings" opens ( which contains: printer, language and software)
<bo_> any idea what the default package is, which contains the settings-GUI ?
<holstein> a sound applet.. i remember finding that by opening a pacakge manager (like synaptic) and searching for "sound applet" and seeing what i had
<bo_> xfce4-mixer gives you a few settings but they are not the default ..
<keyvin> had a weird issue attempting to upgrade
<keyvin> not weird a problem
<keyvin> the updater started throwing out allocation errors even though I had 300mb of memory available
<peyam> wierd? wired? which one
<keyvin> it crashed and left my install in an unusable state
<peyam> keyvin, Why not making a fresch install?
<keyvin> I did
<keyvin> I was just curious if this was expected behavior
<peyam> yes it is
<peyam> in my experience at least
<peyam> fresh install is always the best choice
<keyvin> I'll remember that from now on
<peyam> keyvin, http://s29.postimg.org/lax5kmk3b/Screenshot_2014_04_19_01_34_37.png nice?
<Bosi> Hello everyone, when I try to upgrade from Xubuntu 13.10 to 14.04 it appears the following message:  "This release is still in development. Do not install it on production machines." ... is this the final version or not? Should I upgrade or should I wait?
<Bosi> anyone?
<bazhang> yes it is final as of 4/17
<Bosi> ok, thanks!
#xubuntu 2014-04-19
<amigamagic> when I launch some app, is there no visual feedback of its loading?
<delt> What determines if apt-get asks to confirm: "After this operation, 853 kB of additional disk space will be used."
<delt> "Do you want to continue? [Y/n]"
<delt> sometimes it just goes straight ahead and downloads 50mb of data, other times (like above) it asks to confirm even for a few kb
<bo_> it only asks for confirmation if the package you want to install, depends on other packages ... which the also have to be installed
<james0r3> having a problem with light locker. if i allow to lock on suspend when lid closes the monitor wont activate when i reopen the lid
<mspittel1961> I hope someday xfce will fix the horrible desktop icon management
<mspittel1961> not in 14.04
<delt> yeah... like, let icons gravitate from corners other than upper left
<delt> and horizontally as well as vertically
<mspittel1961> and they keep rearranging themselves at each reboot
<delt> i don't use them much anyway, but it would be nice to have those settings...
<mspittel1961> the desktop metaphor doesn't work. It's more like a 2D menu.
<aidrocsid1> So I did chmod 700 home
<aidrocsid1> and now i have problems
<ddsss> yo know when configuring thunderbird -> there is an option to play system sound on email arrival. Question - I don't think I've ever had any system sounds in xubuntu -> are system sounds a thing? and how do I get them?
<aidrocsid1> i was trying to make my home folder not encrypted anymore
<aidrocsid1> now i can't go into my home folder or open a file manager
<aidrocsid1> any ideas?
<ddsss> does xfce panel have volume plugin -> without it appearing in indicators area?
<ddsss> confused by indicators -> can one "minimize to indicators" as one would "minimize in the tray"?
<peyam> how do you mean?
<cfhowlett> ddsss I've never seen xfce minimize to the task bar (tray) but I can't imagine that one CAN'T ...
<cfhowlett> ddsss ask the #xfce channel
<amigamagic> cfhowlett, you have seen a spinning wheel when launching apps? I've never seen that in xubuntu 14.04...
<ddsss> cfhowlett, hmm. wasn't that a simple thing? For example I can minimize audacious into tray and restore from there. same with thuinderbird.
<cfhowlett> amigamagic well, there IS the macbuntu project but that has more bugs than a picnic of stinky cheese
<cfhowlett> ddsss as I said, I haven't seen it, but that doesn't mean it's not there.  could be as simple as installing compiz - which rather defeats the XFCE "light and easy" design IMHO
<peyam> what is IMHO?
<amigamagic> In My Honest Opinion
<peyam> ok
<peyam> thanks
<amigamagic> cfhowlett, you have not answered to me... Have you ever seen a spinning wheel when you launch an app in xubuntu 14.04 ?
<cfhowlett> amigamagic I think Macbuntu has one ...
<amigamagic> so you have not...
<amigamagic> If I'm right, standard ubuntu distro has a sort of feedback when you launch some app
<peyam> Im a little bit slow. but you are trying to have a icon of y our application in your indicator applet?
<amigamagic> I would like to have a visual feedback when my app (firefox, libreoffice, etc.) is loading
<amigamagic> I don't have an SSD, so there are loading times...
<peyam> how?
<peyam> like a loading bar?
<amigamagic> peyam, like the mouse pointer that changes its shape
<peyam> yeah yeah.. like in mac and windows?
<ddsss> sow what's the point of a thunderbird indicator for example  -> If I still have to keep program minimized?
<amigamagic> yes
<peyam> intressting question
<cfhowlett> amigamagic I'm no expert but #xfce designed the interface so they would have to know
<peyam> amigamagic, ddsss you are talking about same issue? im very confused
<amigamagic> cfhowlett, there is a "startup notification" in the option of the launcher
<amigamagic> but to me it doesn't do absolutely nothing
<cfhowlett> amigamagic I must have it turned off then ... :)
<amigamagic> I'm sure you will not see any difference anyway
<ddsss> peyam, there is a "notification area" plugin (tray) and indicator plugin - and they do kinda the same things. which si weird to me.
<peyam> yes.. they are .. in my experince some programs turns to one of them. and not both
<peyam> so I have both
<amigamagic> I have only one plugin indicator
<amigamagic> I didn't see other ones
<ddsss> amigamagic, "Notification area" -> try toggling it
<peyam> indicator and notification
<amigamagic> ah that...
<amigamagic> yes I have that one
<ddsss> amigamagic, some icons appear in "notification area" and some appear in "indicator plugin" - weird
<ddsss> amigamagic, I think I have OCD - cuz this bothers me and I "must" fix it
<amigamagic> the notification area should be the default one of xfce
<amigamagic> but the other one is for some plugins from stadard ubuntu distro that use another indicator system, I think...
<amigamagic> yes, I checked that... The plugin indicator is there for the plugins from Unity desktop
<cfhowlett> amigamagic on 14.04   ?
<amigamagic> xubuntu takes some plugins from Unity desktop plugins
<amigamagic> cfhowlett, yes
<cfhowlett> amigamagic that's just confusing as hell ...
<ddsss> amigamagic, right - but I can't disable unity indicators  - because network manager shows up there as well as volume indicator
<amigamagic> they mixed some native xfce plugins, with some Unity plugins
<amigamagic> ddsss yes you can
<amigamagic> you can "hide" the unwanted Unity plugins
<peyam> the indicator should contain the valume and internet icons
<peyam> I guess
<amigamagic> ddsss, there are the options to hide unwanted Unity plugins in the plugin indicator properties
<peyam> it should have nothing to do with unity
<cfhowlett> I "think" indicator = "hey here's your program" and notification = "hey something changed in your program"
<amigamagic> peyam, as I said, it takes the plugins from Unity top bar and let you use them in the xfce panel
<peyam> cfhowlett, they are containing different thing. like sound and power management are in indicator while internet connection and other stuff are in notification
<peyam> amigamagic, yes but it's not its only purpose
<amigamagic> peyam, what do you mean?
<peyam> indocator has been there long before unity. unity can use it yes but remove the plugin will couse you problem. the sound and power icon will disappear
<peyam> I gotta go and sleep. 4 AM here
<peyam> see ya
<amigamagic> xfce4-indicator-plugin: "Provides a panel area for Unity indicators. Indicators allow applications and system services to display their status and interact with the user.". <--- it's from the About of the plugin
<ddsss> amigamagic, yeah. what bothers me is that notifications area are for icons that do exactly the same thing it seems. So there are 2 systems with same purpose.
<amigamagic> ddsss, yes, probably because the standard xfce indicators are not on par with the Unity ones
<amigamagic> not all of them, at least
<amigamagic> I disabled the duplicated ones
<ddsss> amigamagic, so duplication is #1.Iissue #2 is  -> I can minimize app into tray (notification area), but I cannot minimize app into indicator area (or so it seems).
<amigamagic> what? You cannot minimize app in the notification or indicator area...
<amigamagic> There is the windows buttons plugin for that...
<ddsss> amigamagic, what plugin?
<amigamagic> "Window Buttons" plugin
<ddsss> amigamagic, wait a second - this looks awesome
<ddsss> amigamagic, hmm  - I didn't realized I could hide labels.
<seekwill> Hello! Are "general" packages of xubuntu the same as ubuntu? I'm trying to install openssh-server on ly 64-bit install, but getting some weird errors of trying to install 32-bit stuff: http://pastie.org/private/vndvya4m1mzoqyjmpp9n0w
<kajair> hello. my network monitoring applet icon has been removed after upgrade to 14.04.how can i fix that?
<tnk> how do i force xubuntu 13.10 to upgrade to 14.04? I run update-manager -d but it doesn't present 14.04 is available for upgrade.. why??
<Unit193> Drop -d
<tnk> Unit193, just says the software is up to date.. but it's still 13.10... i'm trying to get it to upgrade to 14.04
<Unit193> I've never used that one, I always use do-release-upgrade, but it should be picking it up fine.  Check out http://docs.xubuntu.org/1404/migrating-upgrading.html#upgrading for more information.
<mspittel1961> 14.04 is requesting my password to mount every thumbdrive I insert.
<mspittel1961> What's going on?
<holstein> mspittel1961: permissions
<mspittel1961> ?
<holstein> mspittel1961: your user is not autorized to open the USB sticks, or for some reason doesnt have permission
<mspittel1961> Permissions on what object?
<holstein> mspittel1961: ?
<holstein> mspittel1961: the usb sticks you are referencing, friend
<mspittel1961> This is a fresh install
<mspittel1961> mine is the only account
<holstein> mspittel1961: ok..
<mspittel1961> how do I give myself permissions to automount USB drives?
<holstein> mspittel1961: they are ntfs?
<mspittel1961> yes
<mspittel1961> I gave full permissions on the mounted volume, expulsed it and reinserted it, no further password required
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<holstein> i have never used ntfs on sticks like that
<mspittel1961> I use it with a Western Digital Live TV appliance and it only recognizes FAT ans NTFS
<mspittel1961> and
<mspittel1961> I'm spoiled by Mint, it automounts everything I plug at it
<holstein> sure.. im just saying, for first hand experiences, i have only that i have used ntfs and added to fstab.. you wont want to do that
<holstein> so, you'll need to read up on using ntfs with linux
<holstein> mint should be similar with ntfs
<holstein> you can always ask mint how they do their permissions, and do that to xubuntu
<mspittel1961> May be I had the same problem long ago with Mint and simply forgot what I did
<holstein> you mean, with ntfs
<mspittel1961> thanks a lot
<holstein> sure. good luck. my "fix" with fstab is not what you wan
<holstein> want*
<holstein> i had ntfs drives.. internal drives. it was appropriate for fstab
<mspittel1961> I mean that I used the thumb and set permissions in my Mint install and jut forgot that
<mspittel1961> Mint Nadia reaches end-of-support this month and I'm thinking of coming back to Xubuntu
<mspittel1961> I switched two years ago when they said tha Xubuntu won't be officialy supported by Ubuntu any longer
<mspittel1961> by Canonical, I mean
<holstein> i think that was misread
<holstein> canonical pays for the servers.. and the official flavous get access to all of that
<mspittel1961> I suppose, because Xubuntu is still among us
<holstein> they never finanically supported it directly
<holstein> its a community project
<holstein> xubuntu cant be "Killed" buy canonical like that
<holstein> they would just stop paying the bills on the servers, or the salaries up top
<mspittel1961> isn't Xubuntu one of the "official flavours" ?
<holstein> mspittel1961: yes
<holstein> mspittel1961: but that doesnt mean its funded directly
<holstein> mspittel1961: its a community project
<mspittel1961> Ok. Got it
<holstein> kubuntu had a paid dev, but they are now the same as the other flavours
<holstein> even if, somehow, xubuntu stopped existing, you get ubuntu and add xfce.. thats not going anywhere unless ubuntu stopped existing
<mspittel1961> It's nice to have a .ISO that people more knowledgeable than me put together with xfce "preinstalled"
<mspittel1961> I've been using xfce since Gnome 2 was abandoned and I'm very used to it.
<mspittel1961> When MATE was forked from Gnome 2 I was already a xfce convert.
<mspittel1961> The only thing I hate is the desktop icons rearranging on each boot, bit I can live with that.
<mspittel1961> holstein: I found an ugly translation error in the Spanish version. How do I contribute a correction?
<mspittel1961> It is specific to xfce
<holstein> !translation
<holstein> !contribute
<ubottu> To see how you can help out with Xubuntu, please see http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<holstein> mspittel1961: see if its there ^
<holstein> not sure...
<mspittel1961> great!
<mspittel1961> I fount there the e-mails of the three maintainers of the Spanish translation
<mspittel1961> found
<holstein> mspittel1961: cheers! i know its helpful and appreciated
<xubuntu806> hola
<mspittel1961> hola
<mspittel1961> timezone? Here it's 1:20 AM
<xubuntu806> tengo xubuntu 12.04 lts non pae es compatible la 14.04 con NON PAE?
<mspittel1961> es en una Thinkpad?
<mspittel1961> creo que los kernels no PAE fueron abandonados
<delt> no espaniolo en los channelo
<xubuntu806> que putada yo con NON PAE
<delt> zapato cabeza quisiera papas un dos tres
<delt> quatro cinquo hijo de puta
<delt> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mspittel1961> The nub of the problem is the fact that I have three computers that all run Ubuntu and all of them happen to have a Pentium M CPU. As far as I can tell, there is no 'non-pae' kernel in the mainstream releases of Ubuntu 12.10 and thus my Pentium M systems are left out in the cold as far as updating is concerned.
<xubuntu806> OK,
<mspittel1961> non-pae kernel are not available anymore from 120.10 onwards
<mspittel1961> 12.10 I mean
<mspittel1961> My understanding is that as of 12.10 non-pae will no longer be supported. So the best thing to do would be to stick with the 12.04 LTS release or switch to a different distro.
<xubuntu806> ONLY I still migrate to DEBIAN .... Too bad I was OK with Xubuntu
<mspittel1961> To guarantee compatibility with non-PAE processors, the 32-bit versions of Linux Mint Debian come with a 486 kernel by default.
<mspittel1961> Try LMDE 32-bit
<mspittel1961> or may be SolydX 32 bit
<mspittel1961> LMDE doesn't have xfce version anymore. The SolydXK guys have a semi-rolling distro based on Debian with xfce.
<xubuntu806> I do not understand I will make the light distributions of NO UBUNTU not supporting PAE with few old pc
<mspittel1961> let's go to #ubuntu-es so we can chat in Spanish w/o annoying people here.
<xubuntu806> ok, LMDE
<xubuntu806> BYE
<xubuntu806> THK
<mspittel1961> CU there
<xubuntu726> Is the only way to change from xp to linux is to buy the usb stick?
<holstein> xubuntu726: no
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<holstein> xubuntu726: you dont need to purchase anything
<holstein> xubuntu726: you  will need to install, or have someone physically help you install.. sometimes you can find a local linux users group to help you
<xubuntu726> thank you so much!!!!!
<xubuntu726> sorry,where would i find local linux group?
<holstein> xubuntu726: i have no idea.. im not saying there is one. im saying there might be one, and that would help
<holstein> xubuntu726: you likely bought your machine with XP on it, and maybe are not comfortable or interested in installing an operating system
<holstein> it can be helpful to find an actual person to install the operating sytem, as you did for xp
<xubuntu726> holstien...looks as if i need either flash drive or CD...is that right?
<holstein> xubuntu726: there are many ways to install
<holstein> xubuntu726: id do what is easiest, and less foriegn to you .. and whatever you have access to.. and what your hardware supports
<xubuntu726> so if i look around enought then i should find a way to do it?
<delt> xubuntu726: you can download a .iso and burn it to DVD, then use that to install on your computer. That's the easiest way.
<xubuntu726> dont have workin dvd player
<delt> oh... then you'd have to somehow write the .iso to a USB stick.... in linux that's very easy, but in windows i don't know how to do it.
<holstein> !install | xubuntu726
<ubottu> xubuntu726: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<xubuntu726> they sell one for 40 dollars
<holstein> xubuntu726: ^ that should list, and outline ways to install
<delt> that's a ripoff. linux is free software.
<holstein> xubuntu726: you can make your own usb installion media
<holstein> xubuntu726: if you have trouble making it, ask
<delt> you'd probably have to download some shareware program to write the .iso file to a usb stick...
<holstein> you can use what the link suggests. i like unetbootin
<delt> xubuntu726: do you have a free USB stick of at least 2gb?
<xubuntu726> no
<xubuntu726> wouldnt know one if i tripped over it
<holstein> xubuntu726: where are you? look for a linux users group
<xubuntu726> boston
<delt> take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<holstein> i help host the western north carolinx linux user group
<holstein> xubuntu726: you can search "boston linux user group" and likely find folks to help you in person  as you did with xp install
<delt> the problem is writing the .iso to the usb stick itself, like you'd do with 'dd if=file.iso of=/dev/usbstick' from windows
<delt> the problem is writing the .iso to the usb stick itself, like you'd do with 'dd if=file.iso of=/dev/usbstick' ...BUT from windows
<xubuntu726> thats all greek to me
<delt> sorry about that
<xubuntu726> np
<xubuntu726> appreciate the effort
<delt> xubuntu726: do you kno anyone who knows how to install an operating system? they might be able to help you.
<delt> know*
<xubuntu726> just online
<delt> you're using windows on your computer now?
<xubuntu726> yes,xp
<delt> ah, ok.. you know how to download files? in this case you need mainly a .ISO file of the linux distribution you wish to install.
<xubuntu726> where to find?
<delt> check on xubuntu.org
<delt> or here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/
<delt> is it a recent computer? if it came with windows xp, i'm guessing from several years...?
<xubuntu726> yes....bout 7 or 8
<delt> ok, then you'll need the 32bit version.
<xubuntu726> i see
<delt> the file you'll need is http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/xubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<delt> it's rather large, because lots of programs come bundled with xubuntu (like most linux distributions)
<xubuntu726> ok.......thanks alot!
<delt> so you need, (1) a USB stick of at least 2gb, (2) that .iso file, and (3) some way to write it to the USB stick. i'm looking at the website pendrivelinux.com right now
<delt> oh, a SD card reader with a (at least) 2GB card can act as a usb stick too =)
<delt> this program looks like it could do the job: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<xubuntu726> ok...ty
<delt> so once you have the .iso file and a USB stick, you can use this program to write the file to the USB stick.
<xubuntu726> i see
<delt> You can't just copy the file onto the USB stick as "normal" content, it has to be written in a certain way. That's why you need a special program that can do it.
<delt> it has to be written in a way that makes the USB stick "bootable": that means, you can start your computer directly from it when you turn it on.
<xubuntu726> I'm looking into this because some said xp is no longer supported so my computer could be useless soon
<delt> ...so, if you don't have a USB stick, i'd recommend just go to the store and buy one. they're really not expensive, probably $5 to $10 for what you need.
<xubuntu726> i see
<xubuntu726> is that true, what i just said?
<delt> yeah, microsoft have stopped supporting windows xp.
<delt> without this support, how "useless" your computer would be, that really depends how you use it.
<xubuntu726> hmm
<delt> if you do anything on the internet, it's probably better to use another OS.
<xubuntu726> i see......yes i use net alot
<delt> For a computer 7-8 years old, xubuntu is an excellent choice.
<xubuntu726> i see
<delt> anyway, are you donwloading the .iso file right now?
<xubuntu726> yes
<xubuntu726> d
<xubuntu726> just finished
<delt> okie, also grab the program i mentioned: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<xubuntu726> have it
<ed-> xubuntu726, xp will still work great, but you will become more and more exposed to malware due to no further upgrades from microsoft
<ed-> eventually you'll probably be getting viruses automatically
<delt> that is true
<xubuntu726> i see
<delt> and newer "versions" of windowz are going to choke your computer totally.
<xubuntu726> hmm
<ed-> also, I would probably use this http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<delt> each windows "upgrade" consumes 4 times more memory, disk space, cpu power, etc etc.... and accomplishes very little more than the version before it
<ed-> it should be able to take an xubuntu iso and write it to anything usb, like a pen-drive or an sd card
<delt> yeah, that would work too
<ed-> my grandfather's laptop actually had wifi die after a windows upgrade, so i installed xubuntu on it
<ed-> he loved it
<delt> hehe :D
<ed-> kept raving over how great the text rendering was
<delt> my grandfather taught me my first steps in programming.... he worked 30 years as a statistician and programmer for the canadian govt.
<xubuntu726> wow
<ed-> that's amazing
<xubuntu726> where are you,if i can ask?
<delt> montreal, canada
<delt> <--- canuck frenchie :D
<xubuntu726> oh...ok
<xubuntu726> not far
<ed-> norway reporting in, fwiw
<delt> although my grandfather (on my mom's side) lived mostly in Ottawa
<xubuntu726> hi ed
<ed-> actually, don't know whether you've heard yet, but
<ed-> xubuntu 14.04 JUST got released, so it still has a few glitches that they're working out
<ed-> so in a few months it'll probably work even better, thanks to the upgrades that keep coming out
<ed-> also, you'll want to only install the LTS versions, which 14.04 luckily happens to be!
<delt> yeah, xubuntu was officially released like 2 days ago.
<delt> uh
<delt>  xubuntu 14.04 was officially released like 2 days ago.
<delt> xubuntu726: now all you need is a USB stick
<xubuntu726> yes
<delt> or a SD card reader with a >= 2GB SD card in it
<xubuntu726> right,ill buy cheapest
<holstein> not really
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<delt> or any USB gadget that can store at least 2gb of data
<holstein> those are quite small, but, its not "easy" to install that way
<ed-> I'd go with the official xubuntu iso and any memory stick that's 1gb or larger
<ed-> (anything bigger shouldn't be necessary)
<delt> wow, 30mb
<ed-> and with that I mean http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/trusty/release/desktop/xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<delt> that's the size of slackware in 1993-94 :D
<holstein> you should be able to find one, or borrow one
<delt> ed-: he/she/it already downloaded the .iso
<delt> :)
<ed-> ah aight
<delt> 14.04 32bit
<ed-> 32bit? is the rig that old? :p
<delt> 7 or 8 years
<ed-> yeah, not much point in 64bit then I guess
<delt> it probably won't boot 64bit
<ed-> xubuntu's also a great choice, then, since it's so light
<ed-> (not that xubuntu isn't a great choice in every scenario)
<delt> xubuntu726: on IRC you can change your nickname by typing /nick followed by your chosen nickname
<xubuntu726> ok,ty
<xubuntu726> ?
<xubuntu202> Hello world!Xubuntu 14.04 LTS is ready to download?Thanks
<xubuntu726> ty 202
<xubuntu202> 32 bit or 64 bit?
<xubuntu399> Hello
<delt__> ah ok it works
<delt> xubuntu726: depends on your computer
<delt> uh
<xubuntu202> Ok
<delt> xubuntu202: depends on your computer
<xubuntu202> xubuntu 14.04 LTS is ready to download?
<delt> yeah. just released 2 days ago.
<xubuntu202> Ok Thanks
<xubuntu726> ok.....late here...i'm going to bed........thanks all for help! Goodnight!
<delt> xubuntu726: np
<xubuntu202> I have notebook Acer Intel Celeron processor 900 is ok for Xubuntu 14.04 LTS 32 bit?
<ed-> probably
<xubuntu202> ok
<ed-> you should download the ISO and run it in live / try mode first, to see if it works
<ed-> impossible to tell without trying :p
<xubuntu202> ok
<holstein> its really a good choice for lower spec machines
<holstein> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<holstein> as well ^
<xubuntu202> ok
<volkan> Any torrent client suggestion?
<cfhowlett> volkan transmission
<volkan> cfhowlett, thanks
<volkan> Another question, Whats the fast way of past in terminal?
<cfhowlett> volkan depends.  for pasting file and directory locations, I drag and drop via nautilus and thunar
<volkan> cfhowlett, for the clipboard?
<cfhowlett> volkan hmm.  nothing I can suggest, sorry
<volkan> What can I use for booting USB?
<cfhowlett> volkan clarify ... plug in USB and boot!
<volkan> cfhowlett, I want a setup xubuntu. I have the .ISO file. Whats the next step?
<cfhowlett> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<cfhowlett> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cfhowlett> volkan get netbootin, create a boot USB and reboot with it
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|volkan FIRST do md5sum to verify your ISO
<ubottu> volkan FIRST do md5sum to verify your ISO: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<volkan> OK, after that?
<cfhowlett> volkan use unetbootin.  make the USB
<volkan> Thank you!
<gabriel> Hello All. just installed dropbox on my brand new xubuntu laptop, the dropbox icon is not in he notification area like in ubuntu. any ideas on how to get it back? itworks fine and the dropbox is syncing.
<xubuntu194> hey guys, I am using xubuntu 12.04 and would like to upgrade to 14.04, fresh install is not a preferable option as I am working on a lot of development projects and do not want to setup databases and environments again. Theoretically upgrade should be available for LTS'es, but I don't see that option in update manager. Any idea when that should become available?
<Unit193> xubuntu194: No, the upgrade will be offered to LTS users at the first point release.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu194 use the terminal sudo do-release-upgrade
<cfhowlett> Unit193 I am confused - gui upgrade isn't an option in 12.04 to 14.04???
<Unit193> cfhowlett: 12.04 will get the option when 14.04.1 rolls around, it's how it normally works.
<cfhowlett> Unit193 learn something new everyday ...
<xubuntu194> sounds good :) will try out 14.04 on home computer
<Unit193> xubuntu194: Have fun!  (And so close!  One number off. :P )
<xubuntu194> true, thanks guys
<james0r2> there a gtk app that works like Homerun on KDE? Is that called the dash in Unity? havn't used unity much?
<amigamagic> james0r, why you ask here about Unity if this is an "x"ubuntu channel?
<cfhowlett> james0r ask in #ubuntu please
<starrats> good morning everyone!
<anykey> uh... somehow I cannot seem to find openssl headers in 14.04...
<anykey> where has openssl-dev gone?
<anykey> (yeah I know, to hell, but seriously)
<anykey> nvm, found it (libssl-dev)
<freeman_> hi guys how I can deactivate the guest account in xubuntu 14.04
<freeman_> ?
<anykey> there is a guest account?
<anykey> never seen that
<heikkiket> hi everyone! I installed Xubuntu 14.04 to replace my Xubuntu 12.10 and now screen locking with suspend doesn't word
<heikkiket> *work
<knome> freeman_, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-disable-guest-account-in-ubuntu-12-04precise.html
<knome> heikkiket, did you by any chance read the release announcement?
<heikkiket> yeah, I red
<heikkiket> and there was a workaround: disable screen locking
<knome> or suspend from the menu
<heikkiket> but I really need my screen to lock when I close my laptop lid
<knome> then use xscreensaver
<knome> and remove light-locker for now
<heikkiket> so how do I do that?
<heikkiket> ah
<heikkiket> so just uninstall light-locker and install xscreensaver?
<knome> sudo apt-get install xscreensaver; sudo apt-get purge light-locker
<knome> yes, and reboot
<heikkiket> alright
<heikkiket> pity, because light-locker seems cool
<knome> we're looking into the issue
<knome> it'll most probably land as an SRU ASAP
<heikkiket> nice
<knome> ...as soon as we are able to triage the issue
<freeman_> thanks
<heikkiket> thanks for the help!
<knome> no problem, enjoy
<freeman_> cannot find the file in xubuntu :( knome
<knome> freeman_, you can create it
<freeman_> ok thanks I will try
<programmingnewb> no it does not work :( after restart xubuntu won't boot anymore
<dawnk> I installed numix theme xubuntu 14.04, but the title bar theme doesn't change
<programmingnewb> is there another way to deactivate the guest user in xubuntu
<programmingnewb> :(
<knome> dawnk, installing themes do not enable them.
<dawnk> knome, I figured it out.
<knome> dawnk, also, the window manager theme is separate, look under settings manager -> window manager
<dawnk> I had to change it in the window manager
<dawnk> knome, I was changing it in the appearance settings before
<g2d> Hi, how can I disable password asking completely?
<amigamagic> knome, to me disabling guest account worked when I added "allow-guest=false"  to the following file: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/10-xubuntu.conf
<knome> amigamagic, i would say the appropriate place for that is the community help wiki
<amigamagic> can I add it too?
<amigamagic> anyway I'm going to eat something now... See you later!
<knome> yes, the community help wiki is editable by anyone
<knome> amigamagic, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
 * amigamagic is eating spaghetti and pizza
<knome> amigamagic, when you add the page, add "CategoryXubuntu" at the end of the page so it's visible in the xubuntu category
<knome> amigamagic, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CategoryXubuntu
<bluesabre> knome: screen locking doesn't work?
<knome> bluesabre, ?
<bluesabre> heikkiket: ^
<knome> bluesabre, suspend not working when closing laptop lid. surprise!
<bluesabre> thats controlled by xfpm...
<g2d> In Python, tab key doesnt working. What should I do?
<bluesabre> heikkiket, can you explain exactly what you're trying to do vs. what's happening. I want to help
<bluesabre> g2d, the python terminal doesn't support tab-completion
<bluesabre> I recommend ipython
 * amigamagic is back
<amigamagic> knome, I should write the "xubuntu" term in the title of the page (for the url)?
<knome> amigamagic, if you want to be most helpful, write a "DisableGuestSession" page and lay it out in a way that other flavors can add their workarounds in as well
<amigamagic> ok
<23LAAFBCU> im updating to 14.04 on a VM to take look at the new release....I'm a bit concerned about the "known issue" involving display power not being restored.  I checked the bug report to find a workaround and the only one seemed to cause other display related problems.  Does this mean when I suspend/resume I'm not going to have a display?  Seems like kind of a major problem for a new release.
<23LAAFBCU> how do i prevent the screen from locking after resuming from suspend?  I've disabled it in power management and in xscreensaver but i still get a lightdm password promt everytime i resume.
<albi> hi guys
<albi> is there a tool thats any good for creating a bootable usb on xubuntu>
<Meerkat> the "display power not being restored" issue is easy to work around. Go into light locker settings in Settings, turn it off and hit apply.
<GridCube> 23LAAFBCU, as xubuntu now uses lightlocker its higly recommeded that you uninstall xscreensaver from your upgraded machine,it cause conflicts
<23LAAFBCU> oh i thought the upgrade process was going to replace and remove it for me
<GridCube> 23LAAFBCU, then you have also a settings manager for lightlocker itself in the configuration menu
<23LAAFBCU> ill take a look at that tank you both
<23LAAFBCU> thank you*
<GridCube> 23LAAFBCU, no problem :)
<GridCube> albi, i recommend unetbootin, but there are plenty of options
<23LAAFBCU> i think i used pendrivelinux on windows recently
<GridCube> as i've never had any problems whit unetbootin i never tried another one
<davelarge> Hi all. Anyone know if it's possible to change the text orientation for DateTime (the panel applet)?
<davelarge> The text on mine is currently vertical and it's somewhat annoying!
<GridCube> i don't think you can
<davelarge> Really? On 12.04 is was always horizontal. I've just upgraded to 14.04 and now it's changed. Less than ideal, IMHO.
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> i missundertood
<GridCube> davelarge, right, the default clock is vertical but the orage clock is horizontal
<GridCube> http://i.imgur.com/vMrBAek.png
<amigamagic> knome, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisableGuestSession
<Meerkat> is it all right to remove lightlocker and keep xscreensaver in 14.04? Or will that cause issues? I prefer xscreensaver.
<knome> amigamagic, thanks, fixed (no need for sections that do not exist, added the xubuntu category)
<knome> Meerkat, okay to do that.
<23LAAFBCU> After updating I have "Main Menu" and "Menu Editor" both in the system settings, isn't that another thing that should have been removed during the upgrade..the old bugged menu editor?
<GridCube> Meerkat, that would make your setting different from default xubuntu and thus not easier to reciever support, but you can always do whatever you want :)
<GridCube> ( you just have to live whit the consequences P: )
<knome> 23LAAFBCU, upgrades won't remove software you have installed, it's kept because you might want to use it
<knome> 23LAAFBCU, imagine doing an upgrade from an image with no network connection and your apps removed...
<GridCube> ^ what knome said
<23LAAFBCU> oh..but it did say it was removing several obsolete things..I guess I assumed it would disable or remove the things like this that were replaced
<GridCube> 23LAAFBCU, it does that when it has replacements for them as to not cause internal confilcts
<23LAAFBCU> I see your point, but how do I know what I need to hunt down and remove to prevent any weird redundency?
<knome> 23LAAFBCU, check the release notes, they cover the most prominent things
<Lazar> guys, what about fglrx and wakeing up from suspend on laptop config?
<Lazar> On 13.10 i currently have problem whit that so im wondering is that fixed on 14.04
<nonya> is there a way to get xubuntu to sync Iphone 4s
<nonya> with out itunes
<GridCube> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Lazar> I wrote some bash scripts to use vga switcheroo to fix issues with amd / intel config
<albi> thanks GridCube
<albi> if i have a usb stick with xubuntu on
<albi> and i run the live copy of it
<albi> and install software on it
<GridCube> that is not persistant
<albi> Aw
<albi> I'd like a fully portable OS
<GridCube> however you can install xubuntu TO the usb drive from another usb drive
<GridCube> :D
<albi> xD
<albi> Then I can plugin and play?
<albi> so to speak
<flux242> weren't there a persistent start option for a live cd?
<GridCube> yes, if you dont do weird things to it, yes
<Lazar> Yup, thats great :D you can ran it on allmost all machines
<nonya> i have a portable xubuntu
<albi> Okay :)
<albi> I'm gunna install tails
<Lazar> Use lili on windows to create this
<albi> on my usb
<nonya> nothing to it just installed it to a usb drive
<Lazar> Linux live installer (lili)
<nonya> also have a lubuntu on flash drive BRB
<albi> happy easter all btw
<albi> :)
<Lazar> You too, in my country thats tomorow
<Lazar> Thanks
<albi> It is for me too but you know
<albi> :P
<Lazar> :D
<albi> I just baked an awesome cake with the gf
<albi> just made chocolate jesus on a cross as well xD
<Lazar> LooL
<Lazar> :D
<Lazar> Im out
<albi> bye :)
<23LAAFBCU> white chocolate?
<Lazar> See you guys
<23LAAFBCU> lmao jk
<albi> sec 23LAAFBCU
<albi> I'll upload it
<flux242> yep, the docu says that a live image can be easily made persistant
<albi> time to find dropbox
<albi> pic sending now
<GridCube> !ot | :)
<ubottu> :): #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<davelarge> GridCube - thanks for the tip about Orage clock. I'll use that instead. :-)
<GridCube> :)
<albi> trying to get my file to uplaod is making me sad XD
<albi> Does anyone here have an android phone that they camera upload and sync the files onto xubuntu?
<GridCube> nope
<albi> hmm
<albi> I'd like to stop using drobox
<GridCube> albi, :) please move the topic to #xubuntu-ot this channel if for support issues :)
<GridCube> #xubuntu-offtopic that is
<albi> but it's related to the usage of it :p
<albi> ok though
<flux242> So, xubuntu 14.04 has one panel by default now? Should it be empty after installation or it just for me?
<GridCube> if you did and upgrade your panels should remain indentical to what ever your earlier config was
<GridCube> if you want to have the default setting then delete the ~/.config/xfce4/panel files and let them respawn ofyour next logn
<ts14ic> Hello again : )
<flux242> GridCube: No, I'm asking if the panel is empty after clean install
<GridCube> its not
<flux242> GridCube: what is in it?
<GridCube> flux242, http://xubuntu.org/screenshots/
<flux242> hm, i had to manually add items to it
<nhoj> flux242, Settings -> Panel -> Items gives a list if there is anything running there
<flux242> but i do not use official installation cd to avoid bloatware installed by default
<flux242> installation image i mean
<GridCube> what
<james0r> digging this numix theme. this inspired by the default unity theme?
<GridCube> then you are not using xubuntu, just basic ubuntu with xfce over it
<flux242> yep, ftw
<nonya> so how do I sync Iphone 4s tried the link earlier it made no sense I need a step by step way please been cutting hair
<flux242> but it worked previously with 12.04, 12.10,13.04,13.10. I men panels were filled with items
<nhoj> flux242, well, you know how to add things to the panel -- you are good to go but you are not running xubuntu.
<ts14ic> Is anyone concerned about volume indicator behavior in Xubuntu 14.04? I mean, this mpris2 stuff. e.g. Pressing the play button would cause the volume menu to expand and scroll indicator would appear on the top and bottom of the menu, which is okay. But entering this menu the next time, will result in the menu to be misplaced, a part of the menu will go below the panel.
<ts14ic> http://i.imgur.com/UyZdqmF.png
<ts14ic> A screenshot
<flux242> but maybe this was fixed in the last week. They have patched a lot in the last week even the kernel.
<albi> hey guys, I'm having a really weird problem with my sound... There's a constant groaning buzz
<albi> when I mute the speakers its fine
<flux242> btw why did they discard bottom panel?
<ts14ic> I think, because those items went to whisker menu
<albi> no
<ts14ic> Back to my question, there is no mosplacement, if the panel is kept on the top.
<ts14ic> misplacement*
<nhoj> flux242, I enjoyed xfce4 when I used it without ubuntu on Debian.  You might get better support from the xfce forums on irc or xfce.org
<flux242> nhoj: my questions are xubuntu related if you haven't noticed
<nhoj> flux242, my apologies.  I did notice that it appeared that you were not running xubuntu. Sorry for any misunderstanding
<GridCube> flux242, you have stated that you have NOT installed xubuntu, but rather ubuntu+xfce, that is not xubuntu
<dpostoronc> hi guys, I just installed xubuntu 14.10 and I can't find the bottom panel, that used to be with version 13.10
<GridCube> please join #xfce or #ubuntu if you need support on any of them separadetly, if you do not want to use xubuntu you are absolutelly free to not doing it so
<dpostoronc> was it completely removed?
<GridCube> dpostoronc, its not there anymore
<GridCube> whiskersmenu provrides easy access to favourite applications already
<dpostoronc> ah, I see
<GridCube> having an extra panel for favourite applications would be redundant
<flux242> GridCube: so? I could even run windows xp. But it doesn't mean that I cannot ask something about xubuntu. Do you have problem with it?
<dpostoronc> thanks GridCube
<GridCube> flux242, yes, you are refusing to install xubuntu-desktop
<larrypg> might just be my setup (don't remember if I did anything special) but I have a bottom panel
<dpostoronc> larrypg, you probably did an upgrade? I installed it from scratch
<flux242> GridCube: wrong
<larrypg> dpostoronc, yes I did an upgrade
<GridCube> larrypg, if you upgraded the panels remain as you had them setted
<larrypg> that makes sense
<GridCube> flux242, if you had installed the xubuntu-desktop you would have already all your panel and default applications properly installed, you refuse to install it because you dont want "bloatware" then you refuse to install what makes xubuntu xubuntu, then you complain about your xfce not being xubuntu. See the problem here?
<dpostoronc> GridCube, when making the panel display 2 rows, the "start" button stays really small and it's quite hard to hit
<dpostoronc> do you know if it is possible to double the size of the "start" button as well?
<flux242> GridCube: see, it was you who said bloaware makes xubuntu xubuntu
<dpostoronc> .
<GridCube> dpostoronc, http://i.imgur.com/5jzYY2x.png
<GridCube> flux242, i will not continue this argument
<GridCube> dpostoronc, the size of the icon depends on the size of the panel you set up, if its 32px then the icon will be for 32px, but the double panel will be 64px
<flux242> btw, I've noticed that 14.04 doesn't take into account panel space placing icons on the desktop. So icons are covered by the panel if it is placed on the top.
<heikkiket> bluesabre: I close laptop lid, machine hibernates, I open the lid maybe an hour later, screen lock askes password, I type it and remove lock, screen blanks.
<dpostoronc> GridCube,  the problem is, at least in the horizontal setup, the button height == height of one row
<nhoj> flux242, Please stop and consider.  This channel is focused on providing support for folks who are trying to install and use xubuntu. It now seems that you want to start an argument with a very helpful person who is clearly very responsive to those who are focused on the channel's purpose.
<heikkiket> bluesabre: so I guess screen lock doesn't tell to the powermanager that screen should restore itself from sleep/hibernation/whatever
<GridCube> heikkiket, there is an issue whit lightlocker if you still have xscreensaver installed, the screen power is not restored properly
<dpostoronc> GridCube, so even if I have two rows, no matter what the size, it stays quite small... I guess what I want is instead of having a 1x1 icon, to have it 2x2, big square :)
<J450n> hello
<GridCube> press the windows key and the letter t, and type xrandr -s 1024x768, that will restart the screen, ofcourse at 1024x768, but thats the safest res i know works everywhere
<flux242> nhoj: I've installed and are using xubuntu.
<GridCube> heikkiket, ^
<J450n> im using sublime text 2 and i press ctrl + alt and a black screen appear
<heikkiket> GridCube: I solved the problem by removing light-locker and installing xscreensaver. My installation was new, not updated, but home folder and settings are old. Anyway it's working now, but bluesabre wanted to know more about my situation
<holstein> flux242: cheers.. just ask a question if you have one.. otherwise, enjoy the #xubuntu-offtopic channel for chat.. thanks!
<nhoj> flux242, enjoy! Sorry I don't understand you issue with the the panel.
<GridCube> heikkiket, oh, alright, its a known issue, if you could add to the bug report that information it would be helpful https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Black screen after login from suspend in Xubuntu 14.04" [High,Confirmed]
<flux242> nhoj: I've noticed that 14.04 doesn't take into account panel space placing icons on the desktop. So icons are covered by the panel if it is placed on the top.
<holstein> flux242: have you chaged the reserved space setting? is this true of a fresh user config for you? can you test with the guest account?
<GridCube> dpostoronc, you could workaround it, add 2 panels, one for the menu alone and the other for the two row panel
<GridCube> heikkiket, http://i.imgur.com/oL84FMH.png
<GridCube> sorry that was for dpostoronc
<flux242> holstein: where is this setting?
<heikkiket> GridCube: I wrote a short comment about my situation: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736/comments/20
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Black screen after login from suspend in Xubuntu 14.04" [High,Confirmed]
<GridCube> excellent heikkiket any apport is helpful
<holstein> flux242: i havent needed to find it, recently.. is it the case that things are the same in the guest account?
<holstein> flux242: using the guest account or another user will determine if the issue is system related or user account config related
<heikkiket> GridCube: I don't know how to create apport when it doesn't pop up to my screen. And I don't have light-locker anymore. I can of course install it, if it helps and if there is some simple how to guide to bug reporting
<GridCube> heikkiket, well now that you don't have it anymore its harder, but its usually enought to do "ubuntu-bug packagename"
<GridCube> heikkiket, that bug report says the issue is on xfce4-power-manager, so you should be able to do ubuntu-bug xfce4-power-manager
<amigamagic> hi, I'm on a 14.04 installed from a daily development iso from one week ago... Now, if I do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, it will tell me that it's going to update "bsdutils libblkid1 libmount1 libuuid1 mount oxideqt-codecs-extra util-linux  uuid-runtime" packages. What should I do?
<amigamagic> I wonder if there are some little differences between the daily from 5-6 days ago and the official one released to the public... When it was... Yesterday?
<manish> Hey pros, while installing xubuntu 14.04 (fresh install).....the "running post-installation triggers for update-notifier-blablabla" took just so long, almost 30 minutes. I saw something  written "failed" at couple of places on the console....although the installation finally completed, i'm worried its not a PURE & CLEAN installation...is there something i can do to check if my installation is proper???
<holstein> amigamagic: you will be able to upgrade to currect 14.04 now
<holstein> amigamagic: if you want to update to current, upgrade.
<amigamagic> holstein, so "there are" some differences...
<holstein> manish: i would start with testing my hard drive in that case
<holstein> amigamagic: the package versions.. yes.. and in a few weeks, there will be differences between now and then
<manish> till now, everything seems fine :)
<holstein> amigamagic: as updates come in, they are made available, and you can update to them, and they are "different"
<amigamagic> holstein, so do you  suggest me to do the dist-upgrade?
<holstein> amigamagic: if you want the updates, you'll need to accept them
<holstein> amigamagic: if you dont, dont.. its not recommended that run out of date, unpatched software
<holstein> amigamagic: what do i do? i run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" .. i do this to get the most current updated packages made freely available to me/us from the repos
<gabriel_> Hey all, Wnated to know what causes all of my laptops fan to work at full blast everytime i come out of suspend with xubuntu 14.04?
<holstein> gabriel_: usually that is driver support related when i see that.. you can try actually alternate graphics drivers.. but, i would try looking for and applying updates. sometimes a newer kernel and make or break that support
<manish> by the way, in my other computer, after I installed xubuntu 14.04, i noticed that the Ctrl+Shift+U+<hexcode> is not working... :( Googling was not fruitful... can anyone tell me how to make the Ctrl+Shift+U+<hexcode> work???
<GridCube> manish, it should be working, try testing it on a guest session
<amigamagic> holstein, so you are saying that if I don't do a dist-upgrade from 14.04 daily dev, to 14.04 official, I will not see anymore updates from the "update-manager" process?
<gabriel_> holstein, Thanks mate
<manish> okay...there's yet another problem...the keyboard layout panel plugin for 14.04 is just too much simple, with too less options...I remember, in 13.10, I could add layouts, change compose key, all from that panel-plugin....now all it offers "image/text", "global/local"  thats it nothing more
<23LAAFBCU> the new menu seems buggy still. As soon as I hid a couple of the default entries like "xubuntu website" and "about xfce".  After doing this more entries appeared in the root of the menu, including "File manager" and "Run Program".  When I hide these entries, they also vanish from within the "Accessories" folder.
<23LAAFBCU> it sort of crushed all my hope for a new menu editor that works and isn't confusing
<manish> yeah, old menu was better
<brainwash_> you can install and use the old one
<brainwash_> it's called "alacarte"
<manish> already done :p
<23LAAFBCU> I upgraded to 14.04....and my menu doesnt appear any different...but the new editor doesnt seem any more reliable
<23LAAFBCU> yeah alacarte didnt work at all for me
<brainwash_> so, the new one seems to be a small improvement then :P
<23LAAFBCU> every program i added a link to ended up in "Other" instead of the category I put it in
<brainwash_> did you specify the category for your new entries?
<23LAAFBCU> So far to me it seems equally disfunctional so far
<23LAAFBCU> well alacarte is uninstalled now, I'
<brainwash_> without adding at least one (valid) category it will end up in "other"
<23LAAFBCU> I'm pretty sure i created the entries in the right category...they just don't show up
<brainwash_> I suggest that you file a bug report, you can find known issues here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/menulibre
<23LAAFBCU> I've tried LXME too
<23LAAFBCU> which is terrible
<Aurvandill> hello
<GridCube> 23LAAFBCU, if you upgraded you dont have the new panel layout, that means you have not replaced the standard xfce menu with the whiskers-menu
<GridCube> hola Aurvandill
<23LAAFBCU> ahh ok....how can i switch to the new whiskers menu...and then how do I also switch back in case I hate it?  :P
<23LAAFBCU> ohh nvm dumb question i found it
<TripleXubuntu> hello. im using 2 monitors on Xubuntu and the log screen is ugly, it uses the resolution of the smaller monitor for both screens
<23LAAFBCU> hmm its almost like the win 7 menu or even the KDE launcher, except with alot less suck...I like it
<TripleXubuntu> is there a fix to this?
<Aurvandill> mybe in the options of your graphic drivers tool
<Aurvandill> maybe*
<Aurvandill> i thin if you're using flgrx you can change this in the amd catalyst control center
<Aurvandill> think*
<TripleXubuntu> hmm, im using HD4000 graphics (intel integrated) and just using whatever driver it came with
<SunilJoshi> Helo, i need to make super + d as shortcut to desktop. But its not persistent after reboot
<23LAAFBCU> triple do you mean the boot splash that comes up after grub2?
<Araneidae> I've just upgraded to 14.04 and my keyboard configuration is all messed up!
<Araneidae> To start with the simplest thing, my keyboard mapping seems to be wrong, for example typing # produces \
<Aurvandill> Araneidae read the release note there is a solution
<Araneidae> ahhh.
<Araneidae> I keep losing the ability to click on things
<GridCube> Araneidae, please read the release notes :) http://xubuntu.org/news/14-04-release/
<Araneidae> Can't bring up the browser at the moemnt
<Araneidae> Crap crap.  How?!
<GridCube> that is a different issue though
<Araneidae> Ah well, will go and get another machine to help me with that
<Araneidae> Really, I don't seem to be able to click on anything at the moment!
<GridCube> weird
<Araneidae> Yep, clicking does nothing
<Araneidae> I'll try another mouse...
<Aurvandill> are you using a R.A.T. mouse because there are fix for this problem
<Araneidae> Nope, no difference.  I get the hover over effects, but no clicks
<Araneidae> Yes, I am using a RAT, but I plugged in an ordinary mouse and have the same problem now
<GridCube> Araneidae, that IS unusual
<Araneidae> Maybe the RAT has messed things up...
<Aurvandill> wait i search for the fix wait a moment
<Araneidae> Ok.  I switched away to Ctrl-Alt-F1 and back again, and I have control back
<Araneidae> I won't click with my rat until Aurvandill says something!
<Araneidae> Bug 1284635 looks like my keyboard layout bug
<ubottu> bug 1284635 in ibus (Ubuntu Trusty) "IBus does not support certain keyboard layouts" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1284635
<GridCube> Araneidae, as said, know issue, the mouse, not so much
<23LAAFBCU> Ok the whiskers menu seems to reverse itself when you move it from one half of the panel to the other.  If it's on the side of the screen it lists the categories on the right side and the contents of the categories on the left..  this feels backwards to me because I read left to right.
<Araneidae> Am looking for the keyboard fix first, as hopefully that's easy
<23LAAFBCU> Is there a way to specify the orientation of the whiskers menu?
<Aurvandill> Araneidae you must edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Aurvandill> and add the following
<Aurvandill> Section "InputClass"
<Aurvandill>         Identifier "Mouse Remap"
<Aurvandill>         MatchProduct "Saitek Cyborg R.A.T.7 Mouse"
<Aurvandill>         MatchDevicePath "/dev/input/event*"
<Aurvandill>         Option "ButtonMapping" "1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0 0 0 0 0 0"
<Aurvandill> EndSection
<Araneidae> Aurvandill, ok, am following
<GridCube> !pastebin | Aurvandill
<ubottu> Aurvandill: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Araneidae> Ahhh.  My xorg.conf has been erased!
<GridCube> Aurvandill, i would not recommed touching config files using a faulty keyboard
<GridCube> and yes, xorg.conf gets erased by the upgrade
<Aurvandill> oh yeah xD
<GridCube> if you had such
<Aurvandill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7285279/
<Araneidae> Ok, that'll be the mouse sorted.  Thanks.  The keyboard isn't so messed up that I can't fix the mouse
<Aurvandill> maybe he should fix the keyboard first
<Araneidae> I'd love to, but can't find the relevant workaround ... can't actually seem to find the release notes!
 * Araneidae is being blind
<tsavong> I'm getting a black screen on boot from a live xubuntu 14.04 usb.. any tips for getting that figured out? Plain Ubuntu 14.04 works fine
<Aurvandill> Araneidae wait a moment i'm posting a link to it
<Araneidae> I've got the news page that GridCube linked to ...and there's a link to downloads, but can't see anything further
<Aurvandill> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1284635
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1284635 in ibus (Ubuntu Trusty) "IBus does not support certain keyboard layouts" [High,Triaged]
<Aurvandill> the last of the known bugs is your problem
<Aurvandill> with the keyboard
<Araneidae> Yes, I've got that ... but is there a workaround in that conversation?
<Aurvandill> look at #19
<Aurvandill> the first way is the solution
<Araneidae> Remove ibus?  Ok, if that's what needs to be done.  What does it do?
<Aurvandill> "iBus appears to be some kind of new input device manager. I assume this is not yet configured to learn the installed language."
<Araneidae> and apt-cache has something equally woolly to say
<tsavong> derp nevermind.. it seems to boot to a  black screen after doing a disc check =/
<Aurvandill> Araneidae, a here is also something for your mouse if the first thing didn't work try to add this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7285310/ instead of the other
<Araneidae> Ok, ibus duly binned, will restart X.  Aurvandill, thanks for the help.  The xorg.conf that you first posted exactly matched my original version, but I'll grab a copy of what you've just posed before I restart X.
<Araneidae> Interesting, that's a bit different.
<Aurvandill> this longer version is working for all buttons of my rat 9
<Araneidae> On my previous install (13.10) I had an annoying problem with the R.A.T. -- it would sometimes disconnect when I move it very rapidly in a game.
<Araneidae> Hope this bug is fixed...
<Araneidae> The USB layer would drop the mouse and reconnect it.  Very odd.
<Araneidae> Grrr.  paste.ubuntu.com forces me to login if I want to download the raw text!
<Araneidae> Right, going to restart X, will report back on status
<Araneidae> Much better, thanks very much.
<SunilJoshi> Helo, i need to make super + d as shortcut to desktop. But its not persistent after reboot
<Aurvandill> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Araneidae> BTW, finally found the "release notes" link, staring me in the face (well, somewhat staring)
<Araneidae> An old issue, not part of my upgrade: I have a static IP configured, but I seem to still be using Network Manager ... and it takes *forever* to reconnect on wakeup after suspend.  Should I just ditch Network Manager?
<Araneidae> SunilJoshi, I think your problem sounds just like bug 1292290
<ubottu> bug 1292290 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "Window manager keybindings don't work after reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292290
<SunilJoshi> Araneidae: Yup exactly! It has a work around too :) .. reading..
<SunilJoshi> Araneidae: Thanks!
<Araneidae> :)
<tailss> decrease the level of brightness in xubuntu 13.10
<tailss> how can i do it ?
<Aurvandill> no monitor settings for it?
<tailss> not because i ve xubuntu in a notebook
<Aurvandill> or at the configuration tool of graphic driver?
<Aurvandill> with flgrx you can change it in the catalyst control center
<tailss> nvidia tool is a app with risk for me when i setting something since this tool
<tailss> i wanted a pp for do it
<tailss> a app
<tailss> without nvidia
<Araneidae> I just had to enter my password after leaving the machine unattended ... and this behaviour is *not* enable in the screen saver config.
<Araneidae> "Lock Screen After" is not checked, and this behaviour is new after upgrading
<tailss> is  flgrx a app with gui ?
<Araneidae> I'll see if removing xscreensaver has any impact.
<tailss> i can using the applet brightness for xfce in the panel of xubuntu but i want to salve the settings of shine  forever and i dont know  in xubuntu
<dee_> So what are your opinions on xubuntu 14.04
<bekks> Opnions are part of the offtopic ;)
<tailss> i cant upgrade to xubuntu 14 lts because my server dont send me the new version of xubuntu
<Aurvandill> tailss flgr is the driver for amd cards and it comes with a gui for configuration
<tailss> i ve nvidia card
<tailss> but i wont to usethe nvidia tool for this
<tailss> i wantes a app like gnome2 in the power -energy-manager with the option of settings of shine and the option salve
<tailss> i wanted
<Aurvandill> tailss nvidia-settings hae no gui? O.o
<tailss> i wnot using nvidia tools for doing that
<tailss> i wont
<tailss> the nvidia settings tools has a gui very cool
<Aurvandill> tailss maybe you can use xblacklight to change the brightness
<tailss> my card dont support the comand xblack
<tailss> the comand
<Aurvandill> sudo apt-get install xbacklight
<Aurvandill> and after this xblacklight -set 50
<Aurvandill> or first i would try xblacklight -h to see the commands
<Aurvandill> maybe you look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1815228&p=11113041#post11113041
<Aurvandill> this may help you
<Aurvandill> but i don't know if this work for you
<tailss> No se ha encontrado la orden «xblacklight», quizás quiso decir:  La orden «xbacklight» del paquete «xbacklight» (universe) xblacklight: no se encontró la orden
<tailss> xbacklight dont work with my gpu card
<Aurvandill> mhm :/
<tailss> xbacl light dont work with the nvidia cards
<tailss> i remember it
<tailss> s.o.s i cant using a app for low the shine and salve it
<tailss> how low the shine in xubuntu and salve the seeting??
<tailss> the setting
<GridCube> tailss, hay un complemento para el panel llamado "complemento de brillo" intentaste usar eso?
<GridCube> tambien podes usar #ubuntu-es para preguntar en español, este canal es en ingles primariamente, y no voy a seguir usando español acá, si queres que te de una mano pasate al otro canal, o seguimos acá en ingles
<tailss> si lo estoy usando el brighness applet para xfce pero esto no guarda los ajustes del brillo
<GridCube> no idea
<tailss>  I am using the applet to xfce brighness but this does not save the brightness settings
<GridCube> as said, no idea, you can also use the xgamma value to change the brightness, like xgamma -gamma 0.8
<tailss> from nvidia tools settings i can using xgamma bright but i wont using this tool of nvidia for salving the settings of shine because is a risk
<GridCube> xgamma is global, not a particular hardware software
<tailss> $ xgamma -> Red  1.000, Green  1.000, Blue  1.000
<GridCube> yes, if you do xgamma -gamma 0.8 it will set them all to 0.8
<tailss> the parameter for setting the bright with xgamma ???
<tailss> and salve it??
<GridCube> you can make an executable and add it your startup of applications
<GridCube> and make a shortcut for xgamma -gamma 1 for when you want it more bright
<tailss> ok i will use nvidia tools settings although be a risk because i wont more work hard in my xubuntu
<GridCube> as you wish
<tailss> i waish a distro of linux or debian made for being very easy
<tailss> i wish
<xubuntu783> ò
<TripleXubuntu> is there a way to get flash video full screen on one monitor with the other monitor free to work on?
<TripleXubuntu> trying to get fullscreen on the 15" monitor and work on the 27"
<TripleXubuntu> also, fullscreening on the 15" makes the video the resolution of the 27", only shows part of the video
<23LAAFBCU> Ok I have a recent Xubuntu install on an old machine, and for some reason it began prompting me for a password after resume, or locking the screen.  I can't for the life of me find where to disable it.  After doublechecking the settings several times, i finally uninstalled light-locker, xscreensaver, and xfce-power-management, it still prompts me for a password.  Before I reformat the hard drive to rid myself of this, is
<23LAAFBCU> there any other settings I can check or a way to disable this?
<23LAAFBCU> this happened with 13.10, I updated to 14.04 and it still does it.
<starrats> did you check off the 'require password' prompt when installing it 23LAAFBCU?
<23LAAFBCU> i have lightdm set for autologin, i dont recall if i did it during the install process but its set for that now
<23LAAFBCU> it doesnt prompt me when i boot up, just after i suspend and resume
<23LAAFBCU> i dont have this problem with any other xubuntu install..it's so weird
<starrats> ah okay
<TripleXubuntu> im in a similar boat, LightLocker keeps turning itself back on
<23LAAFBCU> i also tried commenting out the three methods of locking the screen in the file /usr/bin/xflock, no luck
<23LAAFBCU> i was able to trun of lightlocker
<23LAAFBCU> turn off*
<starrats> did you two report this to the #xubuntu-devel team channel?
<23LAAFBCU> no
<starrats> don't use team though when joinging
<23LAAFBCU> I dont have this issue with other xubuntu installs i have
<starrats> joining
<23LAAFBCU> so i dont know if its some kind of configurating think i somehow caused....but its a rather fresh install and i havent done much with it
<23LAAFBCU> im just wondering what else might be responsible if ive ruled out power management, xscreensaver, and light-locker by removing them
<starrats> you should report it that channel
<23LAAFBCU> ok, I just thought I should run it by teir 1 tech support before I assume it's a bug : P
<starrats> they might have the solution for you already
<23LAAFBCU> google wasn't very helpful...very many related yet unrelated posts all over the place...
<starrats> go to that channel and ask them
<volkan> Hey, After restart by brightness level is not the previous value. How can I fix this problem?
<Aurvandill> how did you set the brightness?
<volkan> Aurvandill, FN+F7
<Aurvandill> maybe you try to set it in the tool of your graphic driver
<Aurvandill> like nvidia-settings or catalyst control center for flgrx
<Aurvandill> nvidia settings for the nvidia driver
<Aurvandill> or maybe you're making a script which runs "xgamma -gamma 0.8" every boot
<kupo_> fn+f7 opens thunderbird for me
<kupo_> anyone know how to have conky autostart on all workspaces?
<kupo_> seems like a weird thing to do
<zsw_> im back
<Guest84117> wb
<McManiaC> hey, i just upgraded to 14.04 and my xfce does not show my systray icons anymore (wifi, dropbox etc)
<McManiaC> any idea why not?
<CosmoX> XFCE Bug ?
<CosmoX> Update is not worked
<CosmoX> correctly
<Unit193> McManiaC: Was it removed from the panel?  What items (Right click > Panel > Panel preferences > Items) do you have?
<McManiaC> Unit193: notification area is the one right?
<Unit193> Yes.
<McManiaC> yup it's there
<McManiaC> ie not removed
<Aurvandill> good night everyone
<Unit193> Could try clearing out some files in .cache/ or .config/, but I don't know, mine just worked™
<Unit193> If you haven't disabled the guest user, that'd be a good one to see if it's your config.
<McManiaC> k ill try
<McManiaC> the guest thing
<antonemeo> can sby tell me how to mount usb in tty (command)?
<crimsondusk> hey, i'm using 13.10 (still yet to upgrade, waiting the release to mature for a little bit), where does xfce store the main menu?
<crimsondusk> i cannot seem to be able to add new items
<knome> crimsondusk, i'd upgrade to 14.04, then use menulibre to edit the menu
<crimsondusk> oh okay, that's changed
<crimsondusk> i guess i should go do that then
<knome> crimsondusk, but briefly, ~/.config/menus/xfce-applications.menu
<zsw_>  i tried useing recovery mode to recover my password but it just says minapulation error
<knome> crimsondusk, and (modified) launchers in ~/.local/share/applications
<crimsondusk> thank you very much
<knome> np... but really, try menulibre, it's much better than manual editing ;)
<knome> (even though it has bugs as well...)
<crimsondusk> i'll be sure to try that when i get 14.04 up
<zsw_> oh hi knome
<knome> hello.
<peyam> crimsondusk, by known reason menulibre will not work on 13.10. you will be force to do some changes
<zsw_>  i tried useing recovery mode to recover my password but it just says minapulation error
<crimsondusk> mmh well i'll add this item with the hands-on approach
<crimsondusk> i'm gonna upgrade to 14.04 soon anyway
<peyam> okej :)
<peyam> crimsondusk, so far 14.04 has been awesome for me
<crimsondusk> what's new in 14.04 aside from menulibre?
<zsw_>  i tried useing recovery mode to recover my password but it just says minapulation error
<knome> crimsondusk, check the release announcement
<antonemeo> who can tell me the command for copying files to mounted usb in tty?
<knome> !patience | zsw_
<ubottu> zsw_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zsw_> knome you got any tips?
<peyam> crimsondusk, new kernel. software update.. there are in release notes
<knome> antonemeo, where is it mounted?
<crimsondusk> i'll look it up
<McManiaC> Unit193: idk, i cleared the xfce .cache and .config directories, and i think the systray works but neither wifi nor dropbox nor any other icons show up
<crimsondusk> oh cool xscreensaver's replaced
<antonemeo> knome, /media/newhd
<crimsondusk> i've found it annoying
<McManiaC> Unit193: the only systray icon which shows up is the keyboard layout thing
<McManiaC> Unit193: so it *works*, but :/
<knome> antonemeo, and what do you want to copy there?
<peyam> crimsondusk, never used xscreensaver.. I always uncheck them on startup. Idk what it does
<crimsondusk> it's a screensaver + screen locker
<peyam> what is a screensaver?
<Unit193> McManiaC: Dropbox and nm-applet are normally in indicator-application.
<crimsondusk> i've had problems with it, the login prompt doesn't want to cooperate at times
<antonemeo> knome, home
<crimsondusk> peyam, heh..?
<knome> antonemeo, basically, 'cp -R /home/user /media/newhd'
<peyam> crimsondusk, I never tried to find out. nether in windows in my earliers days
<knome> antonemeo, that creates a "user" directory to the root of "media/newhd"
<knome> +/
<crimsondusk> oh well it's just an animation on the screen while the screen is idle
<peyam> ahaa
<crimsondusk> looks like an awesome release indeed.. i'll have to upgrade soon
<zsw_>  i tried useing recovery mode to recover my password but it just says minapulation error. anyone have a suggestion?
<peyam> never liked animations
<crimsondusk> i don't particularly care for them
<knome> zsw_, i've told you to patiently wait. please stop repeating.
<crimsondusk> since i don't really see them very much anyway :P
<McManiaC> Unit193: ie. ?
<antonemeo> knome, no allowance
<zsw_> knome, okay i understand
<knome> antonemeo, 'sudo chmod user:user /media/newhd' should help, or alternatively, run the cp command with sudo
<antonemeo> lmome, no allowance
<antonemeo> knome, no allowance
<knome> antonemeo, are you sure it's mounted properly?
<Unit193> McManiaC: Normally in the "Indicator plugin", is that enabled and showing?
<antonemeo> knome, did work but needed time and answered 'no memory space'
<knome> antonemeo, so what does 'df -h' say?
<knome> antonemeo, run 'df -h | pastebinit' and paste the URL
<McManiaC> Unit193: aha, there it is
<McManiaC> Unit193: but it doesnt fit into the other design at all
<antonemeo> knome, df -h answered 100% used
<knome> antonemeo, there you go. you don't have any free space.
<McManiaC> Unit193: http://i.imgur.com/gibSeZg.png left is my normal panel, right the indicator plugin
<antonemeo> knome, but there is only a 9MB-file on it - does it need to be ext4 or something - actually it is fat32 - command for formatting?
<Unit193> McManiaC: Indeed it doesn't.  Also appears you have some sort of appmenu, which will conflict with the standard menus.  I know that problem was fixed, but not sure if it was only able to be fixed with the themes we shipped, or if it's just GTK3 updating slowly to theme changes.
<Unit193> (I can say it does look normal here.)
<McManiaC> Unit193: hmm with different themes at least the colors are similar
<McManiaC> and the app menu seems to be that unity thing where the menu goes to the top panel
<zsw_>  i tried useing recovery mode to recover my password but it just says minapulation error
<Unit193> !info indicator-appmenu
<ubottu> indicator-appmenu (source: indicator-appmenu): Indicator for application menus.. In component main, is optional. Version 13.01.0+14.04.20140404-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 23 kB, installed size 138 kB
<McManiaC> i also cant change any of the visibility options
<McManiaC> wtf
<zsw_> can someone help me alredy!!! i have bin wating far a very very very long time now!!!!!!!!
<`Fibz> use opcrack
<knome> zsw_, please calm down.
<knome> zsw_, maybe nobody knows the answer to your question
<knome> antonemeo, well if it says 100% used, then it is used completely...
<knome> antonemeo, maybe you have mounted the wrong device or partition.
<antonemeo> it
<antonemeo> knome, it shows me 3908100 of 3908100 used - may be to much data copied from 'home'? I'd like to format and take only useful subfolders - wich command?
<nhoj> zsw, google might help you: try searching for example 'linux recovery mode commands to reset lost password' and you will find several methods
<peyam> zsw_, ##linux otherwise
<nhoj> zsw_,  google might help you: try searching for example 'linux recovery mode commands to reset lost password' and you will find several methods
<zsw_> ok
<crimsondusk> if all else fails you could use a livecd, mount and chroot in and reset the password with that :p
<nhoj> yeah IIRC there was a kernel command line that gives one a shell as root or something :) old school...
<knome> antonemeo, you can't "format" and "keep useful directories"
<knome> antonemeo, you'll need to remove useless directories one by one
<crimsondusk> antonemeo, if you want to format and keep useful dirs you'll need to back the useful dirs up
<crimsondusk> the format is a nuclear bomb, those aren't selective either :p
<antonemeo> knome, that's what I wonna do - step by step of course (first format command, then mount before back-up subfolders of 'home') - don't need the actual usb-files
<antonemeo> knome, what is the command for formatting?
<crimsondusk> mkfs.*
<crimsondusk> there's one for each filesystem type
<xubuntu773> hi
<`Fibz> hi
<xubuntu773> so xubuntu 14.04 is out... well, when can i upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04? i press every day "search for upgrades" but never got a message for a dist-upgrade?
<knome> xubuntu773, the upgrade will be suggested when 14.04.1 is released
<xubuntu773> knome: oh great, thx :) thats a good idea
<xubuntu773> hf, cu
<jamesmcveity> I'm wondering if full disk encryption/LVM is best practice?
<Unit193> Depends, can cause a problem for data recovery if you have a hard drive failure with no backups.
<jamesmcveity> I'm not specifically holding sensitive data.  Only usual personal information.
<Unit193> It's all up to you. :)
<jamesmcveity> I'm just trying to figure out what is most common.
<jamesmcveity> I sync /home to some cloud storage.  So I have backups.
<nhoj> jamesmcveity, the encryption is only one part of a very secure system -- as noted it still requirs backups and other best practices.
<jamesmcveity> Files I create on the encrypted system can be used by others/opened for editing on other systems?
<Cipher_> Has anyone had issues with xubuntu 14.04 missing the applications is the menus?
<knome> Cipher_, like which applications?
<jamesmcveity> Cipher_ No.  I haven't noticed anything.
<Cipher_> well on the live CD i only have 2 options in the settings menu
<knome> Cipher_, what's missing?
<Cipher_> everything?
<knome> Cipher_, please give an example
<Cipher_> Ummm Users and groups
<knome> Cipher_, did you look under the settings manager?
<Cipher_> yes it is under that
<knome> there you go
<Cipher_> thats not my point tho it should be in the menu
<knome> not in xubuntu
<Cipher_> lots of stuff is missing
<Cipher_> if i edit the menu i see them
<knome> that's the way it goes; if it's shown in the settings manager, it's hidden elsewhere
<Cipher_> Its not the way someone i know has it and he has the same thing
<Cipher_> if i use the menu search option i can also not find it
<knome> yes
<Cipher_> thats make no sense
<kupo_> what's official 14.04 xubuntu PPA?
<kupo_> i was getting 404 on update
<knome> kupo_, official WHAT ppa?
<kupo_> oh. figured xubuntu team had a PPA that came along. nvm then
#xubuntu 2014-04-20
<mspittel1961> Hi
<knome> hello
<mspittel1961> My desktop icons keep rearranging themselves on each boot. Can this be prevented?
<creeeatura> hi everyone. can anyone kindly assist a newbie? :)
<mspittel1961> what's your problem?
<knome> mspittel1961, are you by any chance running xubuntu in a virtualized environment?
<creeeatura> I'm installing xubuntu on an old laptop for my mom - problem is, I'm lacking the firmware for the wireless card
<mspittel1961> Not now. Bare metal recovered from somebody's trash can.
<knome> mspittel1961, are you saving your session?
<mspittel1961> No. I even deactivated the option in the shutdown menu.
<knome> mspittel1961, you might need to save once with the new order
<mspittel1961> This machine is for a gift to a linux newbie and I want a reboot to be a reboot
<knome> rather than doing desktop icons, why not save items to the whiskermenu favorites?
<mspittel1961> I'm using Xubuntu in Spanish and whisker is unusable. Y deleted it and put classic "Applications menu" instead
<knome> mspittel1961, you can edit the regular applications menu with menulibre as well
<mspittel1961> I tend to use the desktop as a temporary storage for things waiting to be stored somewhere else or deleted
<mspittel1961> Let say for ongoing tasks.
<knome> right... so why does it matter if they got rearranged?
<mspittel1961> I don't have launchers on the Desktop, just regular folders an files
<knome> but it's potentially a bug
<knome> the icons should be saved per resolution
<knome> so if you change your resolution, even by one pixel (possible in a virtual machine), they get restored to the original state
<knome> but this is obviously something else
<knome> file a bug in launchpad :)
<mspittel1961> When I have let's say, 25 files and folders on the Desktop, I want them to stay where I put them.
<knome> ubuntu-bug xfdesktop4
<mspittel1961> Imagine if stuff on your REAL desk top were moving around (OK, sometimes this happens with the night shift cleanning personnel!)
<knome> well fortunately the "real desktop" metaphor doesn't apply to the (xfce) desktop...
<knome> that is, real desktop isn't searchable etc.
<mspittel1961> this is another weakness in xfce. Catfish never finds the files I'm searching for.
<mspittel1961> I don't know if I'm entering the wrong syntax or what
<knome> i'm not too familiar with catfish, i order my stuff on the directory structure
<mspittel1961> OK, may be "never" is to harsh. But "frequently" is more accurate
<amigamagic> mspittel1961, there is a bug with current xfdesktop implementation where it doesn't save icons positions if you change the resolution and after that you logout, or if you change some icon position and logout before waiting 7 seconds.
<knome> mspittel1961, if it should find something it doesn't... well, you know the story: file a bug
<mspittel1961> besides these small nuissances, Xubuntu 14.04 rocks!
<Kekai> I am experiencing a bug in where i put my pC to sleep then wake it up, it askes for my password. When I put in my passwords I get a black screen.
<mspittel1961> let me try to see if the same happens here
<mspittel1961> And to get out of the blank screen? Hard reset?
<Kekai> mhm
<mspittel1961> ok. I'll test this and be back in a few moments
<Kekai> Will this get fied anytime soon?
<knome> Kekai, once it's triaged, developers can start working on it
<Kekai> I never ad this problem in 13.10
<Kekai> I think this would be something to fix ASAP
<Kekai> as people need to hard reset and that can kill people's hard drives and PCs
<mspittel1961> I just tested it and couldn't reproduce this with the "Suspend" option.
<amigamagic> Kekai, have you tried with ALT+F1 when you have this black screen?
<mspittel1961> It worked as supposed.
<Kekai> let me see
<james0r3> both laptops i've got running 14.04 have problems coming back from suspend when using light locker
<james0r3> after logging in i just get a blank display
<james0r3> if i disable lock on suspend in light locker settings all is well
<amigamagic> I have a similar problem, but only on a virtual machine. On a real PC is working well. I suppose it depends from your particular GPU and its drivers for linux.
<amigamagic> On the virtual machine I have to disable light locker to not make it hangs.
<james0r3> seems to be just a light locker issue for me. both of these laptops lock fine with xscreensaver
<james0r3> i might just go back to xscreensaver. the screensavers are kinda cool anyway
<amigamagic> maybe xscreensaver is more "conservative" in the way it uses the hardware
<james0r3> light locker is sort of a new project too right?
<amigamagic> I'm not sure but I think it's recent.
<Kekai> mspittel1961: I just tried ALT-F1
<Kekai> ot working
<Kekai> maybe I need its a light locker issue
<amigamagic> Kekai, so just disable light locker and be happy
<amigamagic> :D
<Kekai> amigamagic: its an issue with sleep mode
<james0r3> amigamagic, you can use xscreensaver as a locker/screen saver instead. found of lots of xfce desktops
<mspittel1961> A newbie question: what is light locker?
<Kekai> I go to sleep mode and it locs, but goes toa  balck screen upon login.
<amigamagic> james0r3, yes, you can use it.
<amigamagic> Kekai, disable light locker
<amigamagic> and check if this solve your problem
<Kekai> if it des I have  backup of Xubuntu 12.04 LTS on a USB drive
<Kekai> *doesnt
<james0r3>  
<Kekai> Now I am not getting any lock screen.
<Kekai> I turned of light locker. Is there a way to lock my screen at all?
<Unit193> Sure, you can use something else.
<Kekai> like 12.04 LTS?
<Kekai> :3
<Unit193> xscreensaver is what that one used.
<Kekai> and yet...I never had any issues where I need to hard reset my system
<amigamagic> Kekai, install xscreensaver and be happy
<Kekai> I installed it, now how do I activate it?
<amigamagic> in the settings there should be a new screensaver icon
<Unit193> Alt+F2 -> xscreensaver -no-splash
<Unit193> (Or that, there you can start the daemon as well.)
<seekwill> Hmm, new install of 14.04. Anyone have issues with Parole Media Player saying "GStreamer backend error. Could not initialize supporting library"?
<nobody18188181> With xubuntu 14.04 LTS how do I enable Shift + Delete for directories? It's only working for files.
<seekwill> oooh, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parole/+bug/1309951 That fixed it...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1309951 in parole (Ubuntu) "Parole reports "Gstreamer backend error, could not initialise supporting library" because "gstreamer1.0-pulseaudio" is missing." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Kekai> isnt parol the music player?
<seekwill> I think gmusicbrowser is... at least the default... :/
 * seekwill <-- xubuntu newbie
<Kekai> I just installed Nightingale
<Kekai> looks better and handles my library so much better
<nobody18188181> Kekai: Try deadbeef; much better.
<Kekai> nah
<Kekai> I like Songbird/Nightingale
<nobody18188181> It's not supported anymore
<Kekai> yes it is
<Kekai> Songbird is Nightingale
<Kekai> same team
<Kekai> just new project
<nobody18188181> oh i see
<nobody18188181> either way deadbeef is still nicer ;)
<cfhowlett> if unfortunately named ...
<bluesabre> Noskcaj: would you mind terribly to add gstreamer1.0-pulseaudio to recommends, we've had several reports of that fixing the above bug
<bluesabre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parole/+bug/1309951
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1309951 in parole (Ubuntu) "Parole reports "Gstreamer backend error, could not initialise supporting library" because "gstreamer1.0-pulseaudio" is missing." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nobody18188181> Anyone have issue with SHIFT + DELETE on directories on the desktop not working?
<ToHellWithGA> xubuntu is the right fit between debian squeeze and debian wheezy that convinced me to give ubuntu another chance after a few years off
<ToHellWithGA> it actually runs on my 7-year-old laptop yet has current enough packages that i don't feel like i'm settling for ancient versions in exchange for performance
<ToHellWithGA> with that being said, is it possible to set auto-login?  i have no personal data on this laptop and intend to only use it for VNC/ssh to my home computer
<nhoj> ToHellWithGA, Settings -> Users and Groups -> Select user -> 'Password' Change...
<james0r2> okay, removed light locker and using xscreensaver now and i can lock on suspend now. i imagine this light locker issue must be affecting lots of others.
<nhoj> ToHellWithGA, select 'Don't ask for passwork on login'
<localhost> hi
<localhost> hi all
<localhost> i am nobody
<nhoj> yikes, my computer is talking to me!!
<abhra> any information on this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1309054
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1309054 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "huawei E355 usb router not working properly in xubuntu 14.04" [Undecided,New]
<holstein> a USB hub?
<Haggard> That is weird.
<ToHellWithGA> nhoj: that didn't work at all, man
<ToHellWithGA> i just rebooted and there was still a login screen and it still required a password
<ToHellWithGA> is the login screen part of xfce or is it something external, like gdm?
<nhoj> ToHellWithGA, hmm, that is the place to change that I believe.  lightdm is the displayed manager
<nhoj> ToHellWithGA, check to see if the button is still checked on the Settings for Users and Groups
<ToHellWithGA> is is
<ToHellWithGA> s/is is/it is/
<ToHellWithGA> plain as day it says "not asked on login"
<ToHellWithGA> i'm thinking maybe i need to configure the login screen rather than my user settings
<ToHellWithGA> if i can tell the login screen to autologin my user, the password prompt should be irrelevent unless i for some reason must logout and log back in without rebooting
<nhoj> ToHellWithGA, If you log out the password would be required I think if I understand your statement that is.
<nhoj> ToHellWithGA, Should work on reboot though, correct?  Is that what you expect?
<nhoj> ToHellWithGA, That is, no password required on reboot.
<ToHellWithGA> the prompt is still there
<ToHellWithGA> i click my name then must hit return with no password
<ToHellWithGA> i'm trying to avoid the entire login process - boot direct to desktop
<ToHellWithGA> nothing of value on a laptop not worth stealing, so i just want it to be usable as soon as i plug it in - that's right, the battery is shot :-)
<nhoj> ToHellWithGA, Oh, it is not what I would expect either from earlier versions. Must be the way it works.  I will test here.  c u l8r eh
<ToHellWithGA> thanks man
<nhoj> ToHellWithGA, It goes as you experienced her as well.  Perhaps, because there is that Guest login, another words another user, it must check to see who wants in after a restart.
<nhoj> TheSheep, otherwise, it would only go to one user when other ones could then never to available for login.  Just reasoning and guessing really.
<nhoj> ToHellWithGA,  otherwise, it would only go to one user when other ones could then never to available for login.  Just reasoning and guessing really.
<ToHellWithGA> maybe so
<nhoj> ToHellWithGA, the guest user is really a kiosk mode I believe.  You could use that for your purposes as well.
<Unit193> Why not use autologin?
<nhoj> Unit193, ToHellWithGA is not satisfied because the autologin present the display manager instead of going straight to his desktop.
<ToHellWithGA> Unit193: i would like to do so, but i can't find a way to enable autologin
<ToHellWithGA> i can skip entering my password, but i still have to pick a user from a login screen
<nhoj> One does not need a password for autologin but one must select a user if only the default one.
<nhoj> like, what he said, man :)
<Unit193> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/LightDM#Enabling_Autologin Did you edit the config then add your user to the group?
<nhoj> no just selected 'Don't ask for password on login'
<xubuntu934> hello there..
<ToHellWithGA> Unit193: that worked
<xubuntu934> i have a question.. can xubuntu use csd
<Unit193> ToHellWithGA: Great!
<ToHellWithGA> the file is actually /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/10-xubuntu.conf
<nhoj> ToHellWithGA, enjoy!
<ToHellWithGA> thanks guys
<Unit193> ToHellWithGA: Right, that's the xubuntu session one, you can make your own there too (I do to disable the guest account.)
<Unit193> OH bah.
<Unit193> !info csd
<ubottu> Package csd does not exist in trusty
<xubuntu934> thanks... ubottu
<Unit193> What is it?
<Haggard> Think he's talking about gnome's client side decorations.
<xubuntu934> yeap client side deco...
<Haggard> XFCE is migrating to gtk3 I believe so we might see it at some point.
<Unit193> Correct wording, at some point. :P
<xubuntu934> anyway.. is there a way not to use the title bar and just use csd when using new gnome/elementary apps..
<xubuntu934> cause am impressed how CSD conserves space on my netbook.. plus the autohide panel..
<Unit193> There's another branch of Xfwm to work better with headerbars at least.
<xubuntu934> can you point me out how to's for that to work.. if its okay
<Haggard> I wouldn't mind the option myself. Title bar, menubar, toolbar; lot of space there.
<xubuntu035> Hello!
<tonystark> hey
<tonystark> guys
<tonystark> i m new
<n4uah> hi
<RenoHal> hi tonystark
<tonystark> so anyone here knows how to get shutdown and login sound in xubuntu 14.04
<tonystark> ReenoHal: NYC TALKING TO U
<RenoHal> =)
<x-ubuntu0org> why is Xubuntu giving me a 640x480 display on VirtualBox? I'm using Xubuntu 14.04 right now.
<tonystark> u using wubi?
<x-ubuntu0org> no.
<tonystark> strange i faced these issues when i used wubi .. can u give me more details about how u installed partitions and all and solve my problem also u getting sound in ur xubuntu like login sound and all
<x-ubuntu0org> I just stuck the .iso image into my Virtualbox image (20GB VHD). It installs fine but the desktop now has 640x480.
<tonystark> see try to use a usb device and then reinstall it and try to use some other version becz 14.04 which u downloaded is in beta version
<x-ubuntu0org> no it is the final 14.04
<tonystark> lts stable version are meant to be released in july the version would be 14.04.1
<`Fibz> have you run updates yet?
<tonystark> check on omgubuntu.co.uk
<tonystark> or give it a try with usb stick
<`Fibz> i've been having problems with 14.04 and video. just update and reboot, solved
<x-ubuntu0org> The headers for current running kernel were not found. This is what I got when installing Guest Additions on Xubuntu.
<x-ubuntu0org> also, unknown version if the X Window System installed. Not installing X Window System drivers.
<tonystark> bro reinstall it stop cplicating it
<ddsss> what does xubuntu uses for keyring? gnome-keyring?
<RenoHal> tonystark: check this out. fixed my events sounds: http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=8618
<tonystark> thnks man
<RenoHal> no problem =)
<tonystark> shit now working again
<tonystark> not*'
<tonystark> thanks RENOHAL
<RenoHal> no problem
<cimbakahn> Hello!
<nicklas> hello. its weird, when i tried live mode with both latest ubuntu and xubuntu, additional drivers tab in software properties found showed usin xorg and found nvidia drivers available for selecting. but after installing, when i open that tab for installng nvidia drivers, it crashes. i have a nvidia optimus asus ultrabook. what to do?
<abhra> any information on this problem with huawei e355 modem and xubuntu 14.04? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1309054
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1309054 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "huawei E355 usb router not working properly in xubuntu 14.04" [Undecided,New]
<nicklas> hello? is my problem a known bug or something?
<RenoHal> nicklas: so it's crashing after installing the nvidia drivers? works fine before installing, right?
<nicklas> no
<nicklas> it crashes when clicking the tab
<nicklas> RenoHal,
<RenoHal> oh.. after installing xubuntu but before installing nvidia
<nicklas> RenoHal, you want output
<nicklas> ?
<RenoHal> ya
<nicklas> yeah
<nicklas> RenoHal, i have to use pastebin right?
<Unit193> Pastebin if you could.  Also, apport should detect the crash and pop up.
<nicklas> it did, and i did crash report
<Unit193> Ah cool, what bug number?
<nicklas> Unit193, no idea, it doesnt show
<nicklas> Unit193 RenoHal , this is pastebin, note that i can click all tabs without any error: http://pastebin.com/e3a8GMmT
 * Unit193 ponders https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1268750
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1268750 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "software-properties does not recognize Nvidia Optimus hardware" [Medium,In progress]
<nicklas> its weird, in there a guy says it doesnt show up in live, but shows up after installing, but its the opposite for me
<nicklas> you guys got the pastie?
<Unit193> Yeah.  You can dpkg -l | grep nvidia  and remove it, or whatever you want from there at least though.  What's the end game?
<nicklas> Unit193, what do you mean, what should i do?
<nicklas> Unit193, well, that didnt show me nothing
<nicklas> anything
<nicklas> sorry
<nicklas> Unit193, nicklas@nicklas-S551LB:~$ dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<nicklas> nicklas@nicklas-S551LB:~$
<nicklas> nothing
<Unit193> Really?  Strange, gives me http://paste.openstack.org/show/Ysf3gdl4Tmx5cVw1bzXR/ (Older card, I know. :) )
<RenoHal> This is what I get, but I have xedgers configured. I'm noticing Prime is listed: http://paste.openstack.org/show/76404/
<RenoHal> is Prime same as Optimus?
<nicklas> Unit193, uhm, thats not the card (hardware) just the nvidia packages (software) you have installed. i dont have any nvidia stuff installed since the tab crashes so...
<Unit193> I am aware it's the packages.  I seem to have misunderstood about what you had, sorry.
<nicklas> hehe
<nicklas> need to go eat breakfast apperantly with family, before they get mad
<nicklas> do i have to do a bug report manually about my problem, or is it enough to report the problem ticking the report problem box when the error window pops up?
<Unit193> When the error pops up, it should give you the option, but it'll open a browser for you to log in to Launchpad and finish the bug report.
<nicklas> Unit193, ah it doesnt
<nicklas> the window just disappears after clicking close or ok
<nicklas> guess i should do bug then
<nicklas> bye an ty
<Unit193> Sorry couldn't help.
<tonystark> anyone here can tell me how to get sytem sounds in xubuntu 14.04
<RenoHal> that post didn't work for you?
<tonystark> nopes
<tonystark> problem again
<tonystark> only a beep sound tht too once
<tonystark> seem to be unlucky
<tonystark> anyone here?
<RenoHal> tonystark: what do you get from this? xfconf-query -c xsettings -p /Net/SoundThemeName
<tonystark> i cant get to this
<tonystark> i have got every sound installed
<tonystark> but cant use them
<tonystark> not working tried everything like autostart at the session
<tonystark> says default
<RenoHal> you need to install Borealis from post #6 and follow the directions on post #2
<tonystark> xfce supoorts event sounds??
<RenoHal> when it's configured correctly. they don't have an actual event sound settings.. not on their priority list
<tonystark> ohk..
<tonystark> then not to worry i thought something wrong with my version
<tonystark> sorry bro
<tonystark> i just eat half of ur head
<RenoHal> oh no.. it's alright
<RenoHal> hehe
<tonystark> so anything i can do with xubuntu something exceptional
<Aurvandill> good morning
<tonystark> shut up
<tonystark> lolz kidding
<tonystark> good morning
<RenoHal> it's better for older computers like mine...other than that, would recommend ubuntu or ubuntugnome
<RenoHal> waiting for mint to come out with 17
<tonystark> lolz i installed it becz i like minimalist things
<RenoHal> yeah, I do too.. but some things do get sacrificed like the event sounds.. other then that, it's perfect for me
<xubuntu030> hi. can anyone help me installing amd driver for xubuntu 14.04
<xubuntu030> i have a radeon 4250
<xubuntu030> i dont know if its supported by fglrx
<Aurvandill> try the normal flgrx driver under settings> additional drivers
<xubuntu030> i tried that. xubuntu doesnt recognize the video card
<xubuntu030> i also tried to load amd control panel.. it loaded fine but didnt find any card
<xubuntu030> i thing the driver is not compatible
<gre-> heya
<gre-> i got a problem with fullscreen under 14.04 when im playing at minecraft
<cfhowlett> gre- youu
<gre-> windows game becomes transparent
<gre-> so im forced to restart the game
<cfhowlett> gre- if you're running ubuntu, this channel is not the one you want
<gre-> under 12.04 everything worked well with f11
<gre-> ah?
<cfhowlett> gre- suggest you file your bug report and search for a fix
<gre-> xubuntu isn't the same?
<gre-> its just xfce instead...
<cfhowlett> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<gre-> yes so no big differences
<cfhowlett> gre- and yet it IS different.  you're running ubuntu.  unity desktop interface.  different apps.
<gre-> ok so im on xubuntu and i got a fullscreen problem, can you help?
<cfhowlett> gre- same solution.  you said "bug"..  file the report and see.  I don't minecraft
<gre-> fullscreen code isn't similar? ok
<gre-> lol
<gre-> minecraft or other games, same problem
<gre-> bye bye
<xubuntu897> happy Easter everyone
<xubuntu897> is there anybody out there?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu897 ask your support questions
<xubuntu897> Hello. My first time with Xubuntu (many years on ubuntu and mint...): my question is: I want to install serviio dlna server, but i can't find ffmpeg (easily). How can I setup it?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu897 ffmpeg has been deprecated.  use avconv
<xubuntu897> I'm not sure serviio can work with avconv as it is a prerequisite to it
<xubuntu897> I will give it a try anyway
<RenoHal> FFmpeg 2.2.1 was released on 4/10/2014.. how is this depreciated? just curious, cause I thought they were gone long time ago
<cfhowlett> RenoHal acerimmer@Emperor:~$ ffmpeg -i
<cfhowlett> ffmpeg version 0.8.10-4:0.8.10-0ubuntu0.12.04.1, Copyright (c) 2000-2013 the Libav developers
<cfhowlett>   built on Feb  6 2014 20:56:59 with gcc 4.6.3
<cfhowlett> *** THIS PROGRAM IS DEPRECATED ***
<cfhowlett> This program is only provided for compatibility and will be removed in a future release. Please use avconv instead.
<cfhowlett> Missing argument for option 'i'
<cfhowlett> acerimmer@Emperor:~$
<cfhowlett> RenoHal that's my output in precise ...
<brainwash> !pastebin | cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RenoHal> hmm.. maybe ubuntu is just not supporting it anymore..
<RenoHal> cfhowlett: looks like debian stopped supporting ffmpeg deb's and went to avconv.. so you have to compile it yourself: http://ffmpeg.gusari.org/static/64bit/
<RenoHal> or /32bit/
<cfhowlett> RenoHal ah, good to know.  Thank you for tracking this down!  Think I'll just stick with avconv - command line structures are not dissimilar to ffmpeg's ...
<RenoHal> yeah, good idea, I did the same =)
<james0r2> trying to get skype to activate from one click on the tray icon
<james0r2> had this on non-ubuntu distros. pretty convenient
<kubuntu> is it normal for xubuntu 14.04 livecd to identify as kubuntu everywhere?
<Guest91226> is it normal for xubuntu 14.04 livecd to identify as kubuntu everywhere?
<Unit193> ...No, are you sure you don't have Kubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> what do you mean by identify and everywhere ?
<Unit193> Seems his live session username at least.
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<Guest91226> Unit193, yes, i am, i am on the livecd with no packages installed
<Guest91226> no extra ones, i mean
<Guest91226> well_laid_lawn, for example, after booting up, the livecd said, "Install Kubuntu" / "Try Kubuntu"
<Guest91226> my username is also kubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> when you try it do you have a xfce desktop ?
<Guest91226> yes
<Guest91226> i am on the livecd right now, and it is xfce
<Guest91226> the icon on the desktop also says "Install Kubuntu 14.04 LTS"
<Unit193> Source of the download and md5sum of the ISO?
<Guest91226> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<Guest91226> give me a sec for the md5sum
<well_laid_lawn> lsb-release is still a valid check ?
<Guest91226> lsb_release -a says "Ubuntu 14.04 LTS"
<well_laid_lawn> the source of the iso might be the problem
<well_laid_lawn> people play silly games sometimes
<well_laid_lawn> ...
<Guest91226> ae446659057ee49e57773bf446398856  xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Meerkat> my xubuntu iso also has that md5. I will try it.
<Guest91226> yes, md5sum matches with what is on http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/xubuntu/14.04/release/
<elfy> looks fine here - try xubuntu - xchat wants me to be xubuntu
<Guest91226> i do have kubuntu installed on my system, but that should not matter, right?
<well_laid_lawn> does mount list any of you hdd's
<well_laid_lawn> s/ou/our/
<Guest91226> yes, well_laid_lawn , it lists /dev/sda3 now because i mounted it to run the md5sum
<Unit193> Oh, real quick, cat /proc/cmdline
<Guest91226> $ cat /proc/cmdline
<Guest91226> file=/cdrom/multiboot/xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64/preseed/xubuntu.seed boot=casper cdrom-detect/try-usb=true noprompt floppy.allowed_drive_mask=0 ignore_uuid live-media-path=/multiboot/xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64/casper/ initrd=/multiboot/xubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash -- maybe-ubiquity
<Unit193> And to be complete, pastebin /etc/casper.conf (IIRC?)
<Guest91226> https://dpaste.de/DjkL
<Guest91226> yes, that does say kubuntu at a few places, Unit193
<Unit193> Indeed, now if I could only remember how it picked that up.  I know one way is boot options.
<Guest91226> i used the multiboot tool in windows to create a liveusb with xubuntu, ubuntu-gnome, and plain ubuntu -- could that be a problem?
<Unit193> I noticed the boot line was different, yeah.  Well, something made a difference for sure, not sure if it's that though.
<Guest91226> probably not a bug in xubuntu then, correct?
<Unit193> Not Xubuntu itself, but perhaps a core component.  I sure wouldn't expect an Xubuntu live disk to say Kubuntu. :)
<elfy> neither 32 or 64 bit do anything unexpected
<elfy> here
<Guest91226> did you want me to file a bug for this?
<Guest91226> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/ -- is what i used
<Unit193> I'll try and take a look later.
<Guest91226> Unit193, tanks
<Guest91226> thanks
<Guest2199> Unit193: actually, never mind, the problem exists on all multi-boots created by this tool
<Guest2199> even ubuntu-gnome thinks its kubuntu
<Unit193> Mhmm, figured.  Taking something from the system, just not sure if casper or the tool is to blame.
<ZeuGiRDoR> I have problems with desktop icons arrangement in Xubuntu 14.04
<ZeuGiRDoR> Sometimes change position after reboot
<ZeuGiRDoR> It seems to be this same bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfdesktop4/+bug/1190990
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1190990 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "Xfce4 mess up with icon positions" [Undecided,Fix released]
<qwertz_> hi there. seems the upgrade to 14.04 broke the "lock screen" feature. i still had xscreensaver installed. deinstalled it meanwhile. now, how do i place lightlocker in its place?
<qwertz_> do i need to start it with my session?
<Unit193> qwertz_: Have you checked in light-locker-settings?
<qwertz_> Unit193,  yes, it says it's activated
<Unit193> So, what makes you think it isn't?
<qwertz_> okay, idea: i used to lock my screen using the Kupfer lanucher. this doesn't work. going the direct way using the menu does work.
<qwertz_> okay, so Kupfer's fault.
<Unit193> Have kupfer call xflock4?
<qwertz_> the xfce session management plugin doesn't offer options, but luke will use the source here.
<qwertz_> yep, "LOCKSCREEN_CMD = (["xdg-screensaver", "lock"], )"
<Unit193> Mmmmm... I see, yeah.
<qwertz_> yep, will fix that
<Unit193> Wonder if even though light-locker isn't technically a screensaver, if it should go there.
<qwertz_> hm, xflock4 has no ma page on xubuntu
<Unit193> Bash script.
<qwertz_> cool, this seems standard xfce, doesn't it?
<qwertz_> if so, calling xflock4 works for most XFCE-based distros, i guess?
<Unit193> It's from the xfce4-session package, it's an upstream file (http://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-session/tree/scripts/xflock4) so should.
<qwertz_> great, thank you very much, Unit193!
<Unit193> 'Welcome.
<Reptilia> Dell Latitude E 6520 won't boot to Xubuntu, while using a Live USB to boot. I'll click on "Try Xubuntu", and it freezes. What could the problem be?
<Reptilia> Dell Latitude E 6520 won't boot to Xubuntu, while using a Live USB to boot. I'll click on "Try Xubuntu", and it freezes. What could the problem be?
<elfy> !patience | Reptilia
<ubottu> Reptilia: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<keeper_19_86> Hi, i've installed xubuntu-12.04 yesterday and i checked "install 3rd party stuff (mp3 support etc.)" However i cant play video or audio (mp3) files neighter in parole nor in the gmusicbrowser. There always follows a message like "your installation of gstreamer is missing a plugin". Unfortunatly it doesnt tell me which one, nor does it install it automatically
<keeper_19_86> Has anybody here had the same issues?
<well_laid_lawn> check in synaptic for gstreamer-dirty
<well_laid_lawn> iirc that's the name
<Reptilia> What a nice support, no one will reply, lol.
<well_laid_lawn> Reptilia:  I'm not familiar with that issue
<well_laid_lawn> try again in a little while
<keeper_19_86> I got a reply ... @well_laid_lawn: Is it "gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly"?
<elfy> Reptilia: first check that the download is good - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<well_laid_lawn> keeper_19_86:  sounds like it might be
<Reptilia> elfy: It is good, because i've already installed Xubuntu on another laptop, with the same USB.
<Reptilia> elfy:And it's significantly older hardware than the DELL, and it booted relatively fast, and installed fast too.
<elfy> Reptilia: k - when you boot - at the mbd/human symbol stage - hit any key - F6 and try nomodeset
<elfy> s/mbd/kbd
<Reptilia> elfy: What is "human symbol stage"?
<well_laid_lawn> the boot menu
<elfy> when it boots there is a screen with a smbol of a keyboard and human - hit any key then
<keeper_19_86> well_laid_lawn: nope didnt work. Since i couldnt find any gstreamer dirty, i would try "gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad" next okay?
<elfy> keeper_19_86: yes :)
<well_laid_lawn> bad dirty ugly - how many do they need ?
<elfy> just the good, the bad and the ugly :)
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<keeper_19_86> not funny ...
<elfy> that's the names of them keeper_19_86
<keeper_19_86> i know, but do i really need all of them? (i'd like to keep the system minimalistic)
<brainwash_> keeper_19_86: see http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/documentation/plugins.html
<brainwash_> so, install what you actually need
<keeper_19_86> brainwash_: problem is, i'm not really an expert at all this media/encoding/decoding/streaming - Stuff. I have a mp3 file and it wont play, and the player software keeps thelling "some gstreamer plugin is missing" but not which one ..
<brainwash_> should be -bad in this case
<keeper_19_86> installed it, still not working ...
<Naughx> mp3 is a bad format anyway.
<keeper_19_86> i know, but the only solution for this issue can't be "re-encode your music collection to ogg vorbis"
<Naughx> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<cfhowlett> keeper_19_86 sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<keeper_19_86> cfhowlett: oh this sounds good ... i'm on it ...
<flan_suse> The Indicator Plugin is very glitchy in 14.04.
<flan_suse> If I connect / disconnect from networks, or use the sound icon, etc... the pop-up menu will be too small, or float way above the tray, or force me to scroll to select an item.
<flan_suse> I haven't tested Ubuntu itself, only installed Xubuntu 14.04. Not sure if it's a GTK / Xfce issue.
<keeper_19_86> cfhowlett: Thank you! It works :) :) :) (and of course thanks to you other guys - this just made my day a bit brighter)
<cfhowlett> keeper_19_86 glad to help
<Naughx> I don't like mp3 because it proprietary and lossy; Ogg is just lossy and Flac is lossless and open. (But for the latest the file size is "bigger")
<Naughx> (Ogg is open too)
<keeper_19_86> but lame is open right?
<flan_suse> XF86Sleep button doesn't work on 14.04... works fine on 13.10 and earlier. :(
<Naughx> @keeper_19_86, the encoder is, but not the format.
<flan_suse> Erm, it says I got a notice?
<flan_suse> Anyone using 14.04 with the panel on the bottom of the screen?
<keeper_19_86> allright i'm off - once again Thank you!
<delt> just wondering, in pavucontrol there's a setting for "system sounds" ... i never hear those, why?
<peyam> yes
<delt> i only hear a "pop" sound when setting certain volume levels
<peyam> xfce doesnt make so much sound. but it still good to have it there
<delt> *sigh* now my keyboard's key repeat doesn't work. even if i set it again from the keyboard settings :/
<delt> oh btw, someone on here or #ubuntustudio told me a workaround for bug #1292290 (Window manager shortcut keys don't work after reboot)
<ubottu> bug 1292290 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "Window manager keybindings don't work after reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292290
<delt> you have to delete the current mapping twice before setting a new one
<delt> then it will be stored in the config.
<delt> cfhowlett: awake?
<delt> holstein: awake?
<cfhowlett> delt what up?
<cfhowlett> delt oh, I see
<delt> cfhowlett: read above, i think it might help a lot for this bug
<delt> 09:37 < delt> oh btw, someone on here or #ubuntustudio told me a workaround for bug #1292290 (Window manager shortcut keys don't work after reboot)
<ubottu> bug 1292290 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "Window manager keybindings don't work after reboot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292290
<delt> 09:37 < delt> you have to delete the current mapping twice before setting a new one
<peyam> delt, actually it worked for me just fine
<peyam> haha
<delt> ah, it's already listed on launchpad: "I found a workaround: clear before reassign!" \n "To make a shortcut to work ok, select an action you want to reassign and click 'Clear' button until it will really empty. Sometime if there is some (hidden?)duplicates, you will still see some shortcut(the same or different), even you clicked 'Clear' button. In this case just click the button again. Since the action shortcut is really empty, just assign your custom one as usu
<DaveTheRave> Hi, I upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 and some of my notification area icons aren't displaying (notebale; Dropbox, deluge, Xchat). I've restarted and checked each app is set to go to system try but no joy. Other apps lite bitcoin-qy and owncloud show in the notification area fine. Any ideas?
<delt> 14.04 still uses xfce 4.10 right?
<DaveTheRave> Network icon is also misssing
<DaveTheRave> yes 4.10
<peyam> DaveTheRave, terminal : dropbox start
<peyam> no 4.11 i believe
<DaveTheRave> its already running
<nhoj> apt-cache policy xfce4
<amigamagic> actually some things are 4.11, others are 4.10
<delt> looks like a recipe for disaster :/
<nhoj> apt-cache policy xfce4-panel
<amigamagic> I think they tried to mix the more stabler ones.
<DaveTheRave> xfce4:   Installed: (none)   Candidate: 4.10.1   Version table:      4.10.1 0         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages
<DaveTheRave> xfce4-panel:   Installed: 4.11.0-0ubuntu1   Candidate: 4.11.0-0ubuntu1   Version table:  *** 4.11.0-0ubuntu1 0         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages         500 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe amd64 Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<delt> cfhowlett: there's also this slight bug with mouse cursors
<cfhowlett> delt sorry, I'm not qualified to advise or fix that kind of stuff.
<delt> when you logout and log back in, sometimes the default mouse cursors are shown instead of the ones selected under settings ---> mouse
<gumble> under Linux Mint XFCE Edition I could right click on the speaker symbol and in the appearing dialog then put the volume to about 150%. I can't now under xubuntu, is there a way to do this?
<elfy> pavucontrol
<delt> pavucontrol should be the default volume applet in xubuntu right?
<delt> bug #1259339
<ubottu> bug 1259339 in xfce4-power-manager "Xfce4 Power Manager does not restore screen power" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259339
<delt> planning to install on my parents laptop... :/
<delt> if i disable all actions on lid close, does this bug still occur?
<elfy> delt: I'll check - not sure what the state of that is - been testing with a ppa
<gumble> hmm pavucontrol is installed indeed
<gumble> but it isn't used as applet in my top bar
<gumble> dunno why
<elfy> gumble: it is in the indicator panel for sound - sound settings
<delt> gumble: install package indicator-sound-gtk2
<delt> that fixed it for me
<gumble> is installed. but I am using the old home folder I had under arch linux
<gumble> could be that some settings here mess it up
<gumble> I'll look that up later
<gumble> for first manually starting pavucontrol is enough :) thanks!
<delt> gumble: you can bind a key to start it, i have ctrl+alt+v =)
<gumble> oh yea thats a good idea! thanks again
<elfy> delt: seems so I'm afraid
<delt> elfy: this bug isn't new from 14.04?
<elfy> not sure if there was an old one - but I didn't know anything about it till a short while ago
<delt> in /etc/systemd/logind.conf changing HandleLidSwitch to ignore - should this fix the "screen stays black" issue?
<delt> elfy: in /etc/systemd/logind.conf changing HandleLidSwitch to ignore - should this fix the "screen stays black" issue?
<delt> ie. closing lid should do nothing?
<delt> interesting... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/49521
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 49521 in acpi (Ubuntu) "Screen locks up black on laptop lid close." [Medium,Confirmed]
<delt> is there any way to still use xscreensaver in 14.04?
<amigamagic> knome, are you there?
<nhoj> delt, it appears that others here have switched to xscreensaver; perhaps remove lightlocker
<delt> light-locker looks like junk! why did they choose that over xscreensaver???
<nhoj> delt, there are many fastidious comments averring xscreensaver unattractive, even 'butt-ugly.  Go Figure. I am sure there are more pertinent technical reasons.
<nhoj> delt, ;|
<roel> hi. how can I add more stuff in my notification area like volume indication, lan connection indication,... http://roelaro21.twentyone.axc.nl/press/notif-area.png ?
<delt> great. now i insert a usb reader and it doesn't appear on the desktop. I need this to be user-friendly for my parents :(
<nhoj> What is a 'usb reader'?
<delt> uh... sd card reader
<delt> connected to the usb port. it should appear on the desktop right?
<nhoj> lsusb -- check usb
<delt> yeah, i can mount it manually
<delt> but the average newbie user probably couldn't
<nhoj> there was a bug against thunar volman about automatically detecting media and showing it in the file manager. Yes I believe it should be on your desktop.  Unless perhaps it does not have a storage card inserted.  Dunno?
<delt> yeah, like i said the partition shows up with 'dmesg' and i can mount it manually
<nhoj> I thought that bug was confirmed and released fixed however.
<delt> might be something i disabled/modified....
<nhoj> lotsa stuff to fiddle with yet eh :)
<nhoj> look in Settings -> Removeable Drives and Media
<delt> yeah i did
<nhoj> hopefully someone else will take a look at the problem for you
<Guest7802> hi all, I just installed xubuntu but are not able to enter the pass phrase  at login
<Guest7802> find this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1238194  but can't find any info on how to edit the filesystem from the DVD
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1238194 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Saucy) "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with encrypted partitions ubuntu 13.10 saucy" [Critical,Fix released]
<nhoj> Guest7802, do you mean that the password you know is not accepted or there is not place to put it?
<Guest7802> nhoj, the keybord don't work
<roel> hallo ? can I get help?
<nhoj> Well, that would do it eh :(
<Guest7802> as I understand the bug report  I need to edit a file on the OS using the install DVD but are not able to find any info about how this is done, do anybody know ?
<nhoj> roel, please just ask a question or describe your problem
<nhoj> http://www.softpanorama.org/Commercial_linuxes/Startup_and_shutdown/root_password_recovery.shtml#Using_init_bash_trick_in_grub
<nhoj> Guest7802, ^^ several ways are described therein
<roel> nhoj, I did above: volume indication, network indication are missing in notification area
<nhoj> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nhoj> roel, take a look Settings  -> Panel -> Items while you are waiting.
<Guest7802> nhoj, I don't think how to do this is described in the link you provided, what I need to do is to edit "/etc/initramfs-tools/modules"
<Guest7802> but how can I mount that file ?  (from DVD)
<sjakoo> Hi I just installed xubuntu 14.04 and I am wondering how to create links to the desktop with Thunar, any ideas?
<sjakoo> There used to be something like send to the desktop
<nhoj> Guest7802, sorry, hopefully someone will understand and respond later
<Guest7802> nhoj, ok, thanks for trying
<Migho> Hi! I had a lot of problems when installing newest xubuntu into my old non-pae laptop, but seems like its working now. i have only one problem: the wifi indicator appears to the panel maybe ~5mins after launch, and before this i cant use wifi. any ideas why it takes so long?
<nhoj> sjakoo, right click in thunar and selected sent to...Desktop (create link)
<sjakoo> nhoj that's what I remembered but it's not there in 14.04 (fresh install)
<roel> nhoj: i see it now there, but I'll beter restart after those errors. I restart now.
<nhoj> sjakoo, perhaps you can look elsewhere while you wait for some response here
<nhoj> !patience
<sjakoo> nhoj, yeah I already looked on google, but it seems this feature is only recently/hidden or removed can't find anything about it
<sjakoo> Hope thunar does not goes the same direction as nautilus, where all the useful bling is being stripped off
<nhoj> !patience
<elfy> sjakoo: I have that option in thunar here
<nhoj> me 2
<elfy> nhoj: will you please stop trying to trigger the bot for no reason
<sjakoo> elfy, 14.04?
<elfy> sjakoo: yep
<nhoj> yes, sorry, the reason was that it shows other resources.  That is not the right way then
<sjakoo> elfy, fresh install?
<elfy> sjakoo: more or less
<elfy> just booting live session
<sjakoo> elfy, that's weird
<sjakoo> elfy, I really don't have it there only is create url link
<sjakoo> and create launcher or create folder
<Guest7802> so I got the bug described here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1238194  and need to mount the filesystem from the DVD but are not able to figure out what to mount and what command to use
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1238194 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Saucy) "keyboard doesn't work to enter password with encrypted partitions ubuntu 13.10 saucy" [Critical,Fix released]
<elfy> sjakoo: what type of file are you trying to create a link for
<Guest7802> here is a gist over what "mount" return https://gist.github.com/anonymous/11117062
<sjakoo> elfy, link to folder on the desktop
<Guest7802> where can I find "/etc/initramfs-tools/modules" ?
<sjakoo> elfy, I am an idiot, if you select a folder you can send it to the desktop
<sjakoo> pfff sorry bothering you & thanks for your time
<elfy> sjakoo: :)
<roel> nhoj, i'm back: the indicator plugin crashes too often to use volume indication
<Guest7802> that you are not able to login to a new installed system total suck !!!  I have a 13.10 DVD  but maybe this issue is fixed in 14.04 ?
<nhoj> roel, perhaps someone else can help...
<delt> heh, i try a different sd card and now it appears on the desktop :D
<roel> nhoj, i think i found it finally : the plugin forced the menu to move, but that was a problem for much programs
<delt> and cd's don't appear because i added the cdrom device to my /etc/fstab
<Guest7802> also maybe I selected the wrong install medium, then I boot the DVD I get 2 options 1. windowns and 2. EFI  what are th difference between them ?
<nhoj> roel, do you mean that there were too many programs to display in the indicator?
<roel> no, stuff like 'File', 'Edit',... where shown there. That was the problem of the errors.
<nhoj> roel, So, is it now fixed?
<roel> yes, although I don't know why I cant choose it's position exactly... maybe because of the plug in...
<nhoj> roel, can you use the Settings/Panel/Items method to arrange them?
<snuggyfoofy> Is anyone available to help me out with a fresh install + ATI proprietary drivers/xinerama ?
<roel> yes, although I tought I was able to indicate what can be set in corner right.
<Guest7802> I give up on getting 13.10 running and will try 14.04 instead,  are there any image provided for macbooks (EFI) ?  Are the ubuntu spyware included in this new distro ?
<snuggyfoofy> Does anyone here successfully run dual monitors + ATI + 14.04?
<nhoj> spyware? seriously?
<knome> Guest7802, please quit the FUD
<knome> nhoj, he's referring to the feature that gets amazon search results by default on the unity dash
<knome> nhoj, spyware? not really.
<nhoj> Snowden did not mention unity, I gather. ;)
<knome> if you want to discuss the amazon search result feature in unity, you can discuss it on #xubuntu-offtopic
<Guest7802> knome, I don't want to discuss it, I just want to know if it is included in 14.04
<Guest7802> ?
<delt> haha "snuggyfoofy"
<delt> best name ever :D
<knome> Guest7802, there is no such feature on xubuntu 14.04 by default.
<knome> delt, this is a support channel, please let's keep on topic
<heikkiket> Does anyone else have problems with Thunar and html filenames with spaces?
<Guest7802> knome, thanks
<knome> heikkiket, do you mean with opening them in firefox?
<knome> heikkiket, or $browser
<heikkiket> When I try to open html file from folder that has space in itse filename, Firefox doesn't get the name right
<heikkiket> knome: I have tried just Firefox
<knome> heikkiket, yeah, i think the filename isn't passed correctly
<heikkiket> but in Thunar the function is "Open in Web browser", so maybe it's $browser then?
<knome> heikkiket, i'd file a bug. if you do, ping me back with the bug number, and i'll "me too" it
<knome> thunar could be nicer and put the filename in quotes
<knome> because it should work then even with firefox
<heikkiket> knome: can I file bug in Launchpad or should I use xfce bugzilla?
<folkie> hi. is there an easy way to change the whisker menu icon?
<amigamagic> folkie, right-click on the whisker menu, properties, and icon
<folkie> man, didnt expect it to be that simple. thanks!
<amigamagic> :)
<delt> knome: ok, sorry
<knome> heikkiket, launchpad is fine
<heikkiket> knome: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10837
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10837 in general "Thunar doesn't handle filenames with spaces correctly" [Minor,New]
<heikkiket> Didn't find bug reporting link from launchpad so created xfce bugzilla account
<knome> heikkiket, ubuntu-bug package-name
<knome> heikkiket, ..but xfce bugzilla is fine as well
<qwertz_> how do you get indicators back once you clicked "clear known indicators" in the menu?
<brainwash> simply relog
<xubuntu422> frohe ostern :)
<xubuntu422> can anybody tell me how to untervolt a amd-cpu using xubuntu 14.04? there are no sources for linux-phc :-((((
<McManiaC> why wont my compose key work if i assign it to the print key
<siru> hi
<siru> does xubuntu have a keyring/keychain app?
<flux242> does anybody know what package creates /usr/share/app-install/icons/ folder?
<nhoj> flux242, app-install-data |  apt-file search  /usr/share/app-install/icons/
<flux242> nhoj: good tip, thanks
<nhoj> flux242, apt-cache policy app-install-data
<nonil> hi how to connect to wifi
<pratz> Hello guys
<pratz> I just installed xubuntu 14.04
<pratz> and conkyrc is not working for me
<pratz> I can not see the graphics, though i can see the text
<pratz> what might be the problem ?
<McManiaC> is it possible to use fglrx + grub2 with a non standard resolution (framebuffer)?
<McManiaC> ie. my laptop has 1336x768 as native res
<delt> McManiaC: yes
<delt> McManiaC: though it takes a bit of futzing around with config files
<delt> take a look at: http://askubuntu.com/questions/103516/grub2-use-maximum-detected-resolution
<delt> or http://forum.linuxcareer.com/threads/1661-Change-tty-font-size-with-Grub-2-boot-console-resolution
<delt> or this one might be better: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1956511
<ZatsuneNoMokou> hi
<ZatsuneNoMokou> anybody here?
<knome> ZatsuneNoMokou, no, we're all hiding.
<ZatsuneNoMokou> XD ahahah
<ZatsuneNoMokou> Evil people
<knome> did you have a support question?
<ZatsuneNoMokou> yeah
<ZatsuneNoMokou> is there a way to re-generate completely menu? I'm on the 14.04 with whisker/menulibre and the old config made with alacarte to hide some programs is getting on my nerves
<ZatsuneNoMokou> I tried to delete ~/.config/menu the thing in the ~/.local too
<McManiaC> delt: doesnt really work
<bluesabre> ZatsuneNoMokou, to clean it up...
<nhoj> ZatsuneNoMokou, I don't know if that would do what you want but while you are logged in you won't be really able to get rid of those.  Log out then Cntrl Alt F1 to get a shell perhaps it will stick.
<bluesabre> delete ~/.config/menus/xfce-applications.menu
<bluesabre> and remove items in ~/.local/share/applications
<bluesabre> you may need to log out as well
<nhoj> log out before you delete with the tty terminal I think.
<ZatsuneNoMokou> and closing xfce-panel and restarting after? xD
<ZatsuneNoMokou> thanks still, there's no other hidden file?
<bluesabre> yeah, that should restore it to defaults
<bluesabre> there is also *-merged in ~/.config/menus
<bluesabre> other than that, that's everything
<ZatsuneNoMokou> the merged, there's only wine stuff inside
<bluesabre> also, try this command
<bluesabre> xdg-desktop-menu forceupdate
<delt> check. from the 14.04 livecd, simply closing the laptop and reopening it: unusable state, black screen.
<bluesabre> delt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1303736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Black screen after login from suspend in Xubuntu 14.04" [High,Confirmed]
<bluesabre> there is a fix-in-progress for this bug
<delt> i can't believe this hasn't been fixed immediately... let alone years later :/
<knome> delt, well, patches are welcome
<delt> well, this fix didn't work :/ http://askubuntu.com/questions/76994/screen-stays-black-after-closing-and-reopening-the-lid
<brainwash> delt: are you familiar with PPAs? if yes, please test xfce4-power-manager from https://launchpad.net/~thad-fisch/+archive/test
<delt> brainwash: yeah, although i prefer to avoid using them if possible :/
<delt> 2sec. i'll connect to this session from the laptop
<brainwash> it's only for testing purpose
<brainwash> and you are running a live session, right?
<brainwash> you have to restart xfce4-power-manager (or the session) after installing the new package
<delt> *sigh* my laptop is UNUSABLE again, after just closing and reopening the lid
<delt> how did this junk even get released??
<delt> 2sec....
<brainwash> so the package from my PPA did not resolve the problem?
<delt> "xset dpms force on" - still black screen
<delt> brainwash: i will test it as soon as i get my laptop back in a usable state
<brainwash> ah ok
<brainwash> you have to run "xrandr --auto"
<brainwash> or restart lightdm with "sudo restart lightdm"
<delt> ah, ok now we got it.
<delt> is there any way to auto-run this when the lid gets open?
<delt> some callback script somewhere?
<delt> anyway, first let's test your power management package...
<brainwash> make sure to restart xfce4-power-manager
<delt> ok,, i'm at the laptop now.
<delt> so what was the command to add the ppa?
<brainwash> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:thad-fisch/test
<delt> then apt-get install xfce4-power-manager right?
<brainwash> apt-get update
<brainwash> first
<delt> oh
<delt> yes, i remember doing this when i installed this laptop originally
<delt> (now it's running a live session)
<delt> theoretically i could just save the .deb package and run it if my parents laptop don't have internet access, right?
<brainwash> indeed
<delt> ok great.
<delt> now i just kill the power manager process?
<brainwash> yes
<delt> uh it didn't come back. i run it again?
<brainwash> run "xfce4-power-manager --debug" in a terminal window
<brainwash> this also enables debug mode
<delt> ok, outputting a bunch of stuff
<delt> now i test closing and reopening the laptop lid?
<brainwash> right
<brainwash> yes
<delt> nope. still had a black screen. had to go to the other machine and reset it again with xrandr
<brainwash> ok, thanks for testing :)
<delt> no prob
<delt> is there some callback script where i can run xrand from, when the lid gets open
<delt> ?
<brainwash> maybe we need to think about a complex fix
<brainwash> you could add a pm-utils script which gets executed on resume
<TaxmanBD> hey guys, is it worth it to upgrade to 14.4 on my lowend netbook, the highlights features seem to be mostly visual enhancement.
<brainwash> upgrade from?
<TaxmanBD> 12.4 LTS
<delt> brainwash: it doesn't matter what i set "when lid is closed" even to "nothing", still black screen
<brainwash> delt: oh, that's odd
<brainwash> but "nothing" does not trigger the lock screen, right?
<delt> no
<brainwash> TaxmanBD: I suggest that you wait until 14.04.1 is released (in few months)
<delt> "lock screen" either afaict
<TaxmanBD> brainwash, ok thx, and the iso seems heavier ~900 mb, I really need a lightweight OS on my poor netbook
<delt> brainwash: what about stuff in /etc/acpi ?
<brainwash> delt: mmh, I don't think that there is any script for the lid close event present in 14.04
<brainwash> you could try to stop the acpi daemon (sudo stop acpid) and test again
<delt> what about /etc/systemd/logind.conf ?
<holstein> delt: pong
<brainwash> not sure, do you want to change anything in this config file?
<brainwash> the black screen problem is caused by xfce4-power-manager triggering light-locker (lock on suspend)
<delt> #HandleLidSwitch=suspend    changed to:   HandleLidSwitch=ignore
<delt> even if it's a completely black screen, with no prompts or anything?
<delt> even trying to change vt's doesn't fix it
<delt> the LCD is off
<delt> not just black pixels
<brainwash> you can try this, but the power-manager "should" prevent systemd from doing anything on button events and lid close
<brainwash> oh, so the backlight is off
<delt> yeah
<delt> but it does come back on (and usable) with xrandr --auto
<brainwash> does it also happen after disabling "lock on suspend" and light-locker (settings manager > light locker settings)?
<delt> it's already disabled
<delt> (i guess default for the live session)
<brainwash> indeed, forgot about that
<delt> damn, i need this usable in the next hour at most! :(
<delt> btw what was wrong with xscreensaver?
<delt> it had some nice screen savers with it :(
<delt> anyway, what script gets called when the lid is opened?
<brainwash> I prefer xscreensaver :)
<delt> i'd just add "xrandr --auto" to that
<brainwash> see http://askubuntu.com/a/92235
<delt> brainwash: but i'm not suspending on lid close
<delt> i just want it to do nothing
<brainwash> ah ok
<brainwash> can you kill xfce4-power-manager and test again
<brainwash> + #HandleLidSwitch=suspend    changed to:   HandleLidSwitch=ignore
<brainwash> so neither power-manager nor systemd should do anything on lid close
<delt> what about systemd, do i restart it as well?
<brainwash> usually no
<brainwash> should take effect immediately
<delt> now my laptop HANGED.
<delt> (back at the main machine)
<brainwash> you cannot switch to tty1?
<delt> i can't even ping it
<brainwash> very strange
<delt> although the caps lock key still toggles
<brainwash> not a fun thing to do, but can you verify this by doing it again?
<delt> doing the whole thing again, ie. rebooting, installing your ppa, updating xfce power manager, etc ...?
<delt> *sigh* here we go....
<brainwash> just rebotting
<brainwash> rebooting
<delt> yeah but it's a live session... well was a live session
<delt> so i have to start by reconfiguring my network
<delt> ok, laptop is booting from the xubuntu cd
<brainwash> it would be also interesting to know what happens if you logout out from the live session and close the lid
<brainwash> so only the login greeter is running
<delt> about 30 minutes left till my brother comes to pick me up....
<brainwash> I'm not a magician :) on top of that, your problem seems to somewhat different than the widely reported black screen issue caused by light-locker
<delt> ok, i'm at the laptop....
<delt> so, people have a DIFFERENT problem than this one?
<delt> yeah in my previous attempt i removed light-locker and installed xscreensaver
<brainwash> most solved it by removing light-locker or going back to xscreensaver
<brainwash> so your issue differs a bit
<brainwash> but it might be the same cause
<delt> ok, so i'm going to logout from this session, and close the lid
<delt> just installed telnetd so i can log back in from the other machine
<brainwash> ok
<delt> weird
<delt> had to reboot
<delt> it gave me a black screen, but the lcd was on (black pixels)
<brainwash> :(
<delt> so it's rebooting now... AGAIN
<delt> laptop is a toshiba tecra btw....
<brainwash> sadly no clue why it fails
<brainwash> next step would be to test xubuntu 13.10
<xubuntu380> Hello
<brainwash> xubuntu380: hi
<xubuntu380> I've upgraded to 14.04 from 12.04
<xubuntu380> It works fine, just some little quirks
<xubuntu380> For example, Mugshot doesn't start
<delt> brainwash: i'll test this at my parents house and report back how it goes...
<xubuntu380> I tried in a terminal and got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7294516/
<xubuntu380> Any hints?
<knome> xubuntu380, do you have PPA's enabled?
<xubuntu380> yes, i think
<delt> brainwash: actually i have 13.10 installed on this laptop and it works fine.
<bluesabre> xubuntu380: that looks like a legitimate bug in mugshot
<xubuntu380> @knome do you mean i have to explicitly re-activate the old PPAs?
<delt> just had a similar (but much less severe) problem with xfce4-power-manager that got fixed with, i believe, the one on your ppa
<bluesabre> are you familiar with reporting bugs on launchpad?
<knome> xubuntu380, no, i'm asking if you have PPA's enabled
<brainwash> delt: so you keep 13.10 for a bit longer
<xubuntu380> not really
<delt> yeah, looks like it...
<knome> xubuntu380, ok, then follow bluesabre's suggestion
<bluesabre> it's really easy, if you're interested in learning :)
<knome> (and very helpful)
<bluesabre> from terminal, just do "ubuntu-bug mugshot"
<xubuntu380> ok, i'll try, thanks!
<bluesabre> it will open a web browser at launchpad
<bluesabre> thanks!
<razorbuzz> Good afternoon / Happy Easter.  I just updated to 14.04, had a few issues, so ended up doing a "reinstall" from the install media.  Home folders were kept, but users were deleted.  Do I just recreate the same user, rename the userfolder, and update permissions?
<razorbuzz> And followup: One of the users had an encrypted Home. I know how to access them as another user, so I can just move them into the recreated user, but is there a way to maintain the encryption?
<xubuntu380> Mmm, I can't log in to launchpad (Invalid OpenID transaction) in order to send the mugshot bug report
<knome> xubuntu380, do you have a launchpad account?
<xubuntu380> yes, my password manager remembered it (i didn't)
<xubuntu314> I'm having an issue with window transparency in a fresh install of Xubuntu 14.04. Left clicking the mouse wheel lowers the transparency of a given window, but I cannot revert the transparancy (used to with ctrl + mouse scroll) nor can I find the options to change how I adjust this setting.
<xubuntu380> @knome but i can't login (four tries already)
<TheSheep> xubuntu380: that's alt+scroll on the window title, afair
<xubuntu380> TheSheep sorry?
<xubuntu314> It is adjusting desktop zoom when I use alt+scroll
<TheSheep> xubuntu380: wrong nick, sorry
<xubuntu380> ah, ok, theSheep, you were talking to xubuntu314 :)
<TheSheep> xubuntu314: desktop zoom? are you using xubuntu?
<xubuntu380> yeah, we're cousins :9
<TheSheep> xubuntu314: because I don't remember xubuntu having any form of zoom enabled by default
<xubuntu314> Yeah, just installed 14.04 Xubuntu
<xubuntu314> Fresh install, nothing changed at all
<bluesabre> TheSheep, window zoom was added to the xfce compositor with 14.04
<TheSheep> ah, no idea about 14.04, didn't try it yet
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> I'm waiting for a clear upgrade path
<bluesabre> not sure about how to toggle window transparency now
<wye> Hey, installed the new xubuntu a few days ago. I'm getting dropped to an
<wye> initramfs screen, I ran ubuntu boot repair but it didn't do anything.
<wye> Here's the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7294702/
<crackoscl> hola
<crackoscl> com canonical indicators sounds blacklisted no works
<subvert> hi.. i have a complaint about xubuntu
<subvert> i installed the latest version on my hp 2000 laptop it began to crash after about 10 minutes into my first boot.. the laptop then attacked and killed my dog
<subvert> is this normal?
<nomic> yes
<nhoj> but it should not take 10 minutes
<ParkerR> Dog attack mode shouldn't take more than about a minute to initalize
<ParkerR> *initialize
<xubuntu164> hi
<xubuntu164> openjdk 1.7
<Guest54546> ok
<pandragon> I am trying to install inkscape 0.48.4. I have the right ppa, I think, but synaptic only shows the -3 version. The trunk versions give me an internal error on launch.  Any ideas? Thanks!
<pandragon> xubuntu 12.04
<ace_case> Hey
<ace_case> I'm having some odd display issues
<ace_case> In the terminal, when entering comands it will often make that whole line semitransparent and show whatever program is behind it
<ace_case> Also, in the settings, some icons are missing
<ace_case> I can still access it, but the image for it isn't there
<ace_case> Sometimes it appears after I roll over it, but other times it doesn't
<ace_case> And most of the time when it appears after rolling over it, it disappears when I roll over the next one
<ace_case> I have a screenshot here
<ace_case> http://imgur.com/fKVOY2b
<ace_case> Anyone?
<ace_case> Did anyone see my problem from before?
<ace_case> imgur.com/fKVOY2bT
<ace_case> I don't have an image for the terminal issue
<ace_case> But parts of it randomly go transparent
<nonya> can not seem to get the desktop background to change and the right click menu not showing
<ace_case> http://imgur.com/Iw14cCN
<ace_case> Here's the image of the terminal issue
<ace_case> I just installed the Terminator terminal, and the issue is still present
<nonya> yet when i hook up my iphone 4 the files are there in gigalo but rythmbox keeps crashing  gtkpod will not show the files when i pick iphon4 from the drop down list
#xubuntu 2015-04-13
<xubuntu49w> how do you know what version of xubuntu you are running
<gnumbknuts> inxi -Fxxx
<xubuntu71w> hi everyone; i have an issue with Vino which shows as installed via synaptic PM but not to be found in Applications Menu .On a another distribution with a less recent package it could be found in Applications Menu or executable from urs/sbin but on Xubuntu 14.04 it’s in usr/share and is non execuatble the package is vino 3.8.1-Oboutu1 VNC server for GNOME
<tiyteeze> hey,  I need help, on my nexus 7 I can not migrate to xubuntu (I am on ubuntu 12.10), can you help me?
<xangua> what does a nexus 7 has to do with xubuntu¿
<genii> Ubuntu touch does not currently have an Xubuntu port
<tiyteeze> I installed it on a nexus 7 with ubuntu installer on nexus 7
<tiyteeze> ain't it no comand to download xfce?
<xangua> you installed ubuntu touch
<tiyteeze> nop
<tiyteeze> ubuntu with unity desktop
<tiyteeze> and I am not in multi rom
<xangua> (12:32:07) tiyteeze: hey, it made a 404 error every time to install xubuntu-dektop on my nexus 7 (ubuntu 12.10) can someone help me? - you are also using an unsupported OS
<tiyteeze> am I?
<xangua> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<tiyteeze> thanks guys
<tiyteeze> and will it run xubuntu 14.04 like on my computer?
<xangua> perhaps you should get a conventional computer, or just install it in your computer
<tiyteeze> I have installed it on both my computers but I also need it on my nexus 7^
<tiyteeze> ^^
<tiyteeze> It runs very well on ubuntu but I prefer Xubuntu
<tiyteeze> even gimp runs well
<genii> Examining the contents of http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/vivid/Contents-armhf.gz shows xubuntu-desktop is in there. ( also utopic and trusty )
<xubuntu_> im using xubuntu
<optikcypher> for the first time
<mrkramps> yeah, happened to me once too
<optikcypher> hey if you make a custom mother board an add two network cards cable them together could you loop information if you killed the electronics to it then feed the data wirelessly to another computer
<drc> "...but I got better."
<drc> optikcypher: This is not the place for such a question...I start with ##hardware.
<kopple> hello, is there a way to have my desktop icons' position remembered by XFCE? I'd like them to not end up hidden by my desktop widgets at every boot since they're rearranged automatically
<mrkramps> kopple, https://bugs.launchpad.net/xfdesktop/+bug/1335492
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1335492 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu) "[4.11.8] Desktop icons rearrange on each login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kopple> mrkramps: thanks
#xubuntu 2015-04-14
<xubuntu802> heloo
<golfwang> hello
<golfwang> can anyone tell me how i can replace ubuntu 14.10 with xubuntu 14.04 without losing my data?
<baizon> golfwang: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64241/how-do-i-switch-to-xubuntu
<nomic> 'plug in the disk'?
<nomic> ah - downgrade?
 * nomic would install it next to 14.10
<nomic> minimise 14.04 partition
<nomic> then the 14.10 partition is visible from 14.04, as a volume
<knome> they asked replace, not dualboot
<nomic> will be visible, without manually mounting it
<golfwang> ok
<nomic> well you have to back up your data then
<knome> golfwang, if you haven't got /home on a separate partition, then you definitely need backups
<nomic> because you can't 'downgrade'
<nomic> you can upgrade
<nomic> and your data sits where it is , os gets upgraded
<longbonglungfish> hey xubuntu brothers. i have a simple question: i recently upgrading to xfce 4.12 on xubuntu 14.04, via the xubuntu dev team xfce 4.12 ppa. i forgot to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade after adding the ppa and doing sudo apt-get update. instead, after update, i simply opened synaptic and marked then upgraded the relevant packages through there. is this ok? should i revert and repeat the process with dist-upgrade instead? i ask bec
<longbonglungfish> ause i now have two versions of libxfce4util, and i'm not sure if this is normal. thanks in advance for help!
<SonikkuAmerica> Xubuntu doesn't seem to have a minimum requirement for processors. I'm looking around for a *buntu for a friend with a Intel Pentium II... would that work?
<mrkramps> SonikkuAmerica, nope
<SonikkuAmerica> Thanks. :)
<Eniot> Bonjour les gens :-) Juste une question svp ?
<elfy> !fr | Eniot
<ubottu> Eniot: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Eniot> ok thanks bye ^^
<beachbuddah> morning all - I am dl xubuntu 14.04.2 as we type to an ubuntu live usb environment
<beachbuddah> I want to install xubuntu to an external hdd
<beachbuddah> can do?  If so, how?  I mean what tools or magic needs to be performed?
<bazhang> point the installer to the hdd
<beachbuddah> ok..
<beachbuddah> that's it?
<bazhang> what fs is on it now
<beachbuddah> ext4
<bazhang> will this drive be shared with other os
<beachbuddah> no I am screwed on my main hdd - ubuntu tahr is there but when I try to boot it i get the nasty ol'  OS Not Found message
<bazhang> but the liveusb boots fine
<beachbuddah> but I would rather not reinstall on that partition, all my good junk is there (in an encrypted home folder - oops) and I would prefer to rescue it after I have a working full os again
<beachbuddah> thought I would try out xubuntu when 15.04 came out, but now is as good a time as any
<amari> beachbuddah: It should be already stable enough right now ;),in case you don't want to wait
<beachbuddah> the live usb boots fine, but I ahve installed (once on the external hdd and once on another partition on the main hdd) and neither is read - I think whatever is used as an image must be corrupted?
<bazhang> release of vivid is quite soon, so if you do all the updates etc it will regular vivd once its fully released
<beachbuddah> I'm fairly easy - it won't give me headaches, trying to rescue my eoolishly encrypted data?
<beachbuddah> that should be foolishly
<bazhang> no way to know that in advance
<beachbuddah> lol, of course
<bazhang> always a good plan to have backups before trying that
<beachbuddah> yes - backups existed but sadly, things went pearshaped quite recently and they are gone baby gone
<beachbuddah> now this installer of which you speak
<knome> amari, a beta or even an RC is never recommended on a production machine.
<beachbuddah> before I point it anywhere, where do I acquire this magickal item?
<amari> knome: But there is only one week and 2 days remaining until final. And xfce is usually very stable...
<knome> amari, there is no "but"s
<beachbuddah> stable buts, yes, but the installer...?
<amari> knome: So you suggest he installs 14.10 now and updates to 15.04 next week? Do you think this is more stable than using the beta/RC? I don't think so...
<amari> *upgrades
<knome> amari, whether he is willing to take the risk or not with 15.04 is his own business, but if it's a production environment or any environment that requires stability, he shouldn't.
<Unit193> It's not released yet, so could go boom tomorrow.
<beachbuddah> amari - under my current circumstances - with the home folder encrypted and living either on a disk or in an OS that is corrupted, I think it is preferable to use a known stable release - I am actually dl 14.04
<amari> 14.04 is a great option, since it is LTS ;)
<beachbuddah> otherwise, had I just been curious about xubuntu, I would have considered the rc that is out now
<beachbuddah> just what I was thinking
<beachbuddah> and (since I am a pissy fool) I am a little cranky with ubuntu since it didn't install x2 for me in this crisis of mine - I'll show 'em, xubuntu here I come...
<beachbuddah> now, earlier bazhang mentioned pointing the installer -
<beachbuddah> just what is the installer and where do I get mine?
<knome> if you are downloading a 14.04 ISO, you are getting the installer
<beachbuddah> aww - aren't they generous...so I double click or extract here or...
<beachbuddah> I may seem stupid, but thats only cause I am
<beachbuddah> I have always installed off a live CD or usb before, so this installer is outside my realm of experience
<knome> beachbuddah, just do the same as ever
<Unit193> That is it, ubiquity is the installer used in the live session.
<beachbuddah> well - my issue is that I now have linited resources, right?  the usb stick ( the one and only) is in the slot runing the live session - it (surpisingly)eats the cd/dvd controller resource so I cannot create a rescue cd else I would have so I will have the iso once the dl is complete - and that was the original Q - can I install to an external drive from a (I should have said pre-existing) liuveusb session
<beachbuddah> as in right now - dl is complete, iso resting comfortably in the downloads folder after that exhausting ordeal, wondering what is in store for it next...
<bazhang> thats quite different from your original question
<beachbuddah> is it?  Then I apologize - I am flummoxed after two days of messing around and discovering how much I do not know
<beachbuddah> Though, here I sit - in a live usb session, having downloaded xubuntu, wondering how to install said os to an external hdd
<beachbuddah> Well, bazhang, knome, amari, unit193 all of you for your time and assistance.  Problem not solved, but you tried - in #ubuntu, I didn't even get a response to the question
<beachbuddah> have a great day all
#xubuntu 2015-04-15
<whendricks> hello
<Syc0rax> Hi everybody
<DazPetty> what file calls xinitrc?
<renan__> Hello, good morning.
<tiyteeze> hi, how can I join a french chat?
<tiyteeze> If it is not possible, can somone tell me how I can change the main repository of my apps for a one with the apps of non-supported ubuntu
<koegs> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest84459> Hi
<Guest84459> i'm french. new with Xubunto since this morning. is there a french support chan ?
<cfhowlett> !fr | Guest84459 yes
<ubottu> Guest84459 yes: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest84459> TY
<xub_eee1000HE> Hi all, I just installed Xubuntu 14.04 on an old Asus Eee PC 1000HE - I was wondering if anyone here had experience with power management settings on this type of machine?
<baizon> xub_eee1000HE: it can happen that the xfce settings cant be forwarded to the system because of systemd etc
<baizon> xub_eee1000HE: sometimes you have to change it manually in the config files
<xub_eee1000HE> baizon: what I would like to know is whether I am better off using TLP or laptop-mode-tools, or something else (e.g. eeepc_wmi)?  Or a combination?
<xub_eee1000HE> Unfortunately the tools have changed over the years, and the info online is mostly very out of date!
<xub_eee1000HE> (although I have to add that Xubuntu itself is running really nicely on the old machine)
<baizon> well im using laptop-mode tools, haven't tried tlp
<xub_eee1000HE> Yep - I was using TLP, am now trying LMT
<xub_eee1000HE> tbh, doesn't seem to make a lot of difference
<baizon> xub_eee1000HE: then you have your answer :)
<xub_eee1000HE> yeeah, kind of
<xub_eee1000HE> :)
<xub_eee1000HE> what's annoying is that there used to be quite a few eee-specific power mgt tools
<xub_eee1000HE> for instance Jupiter was the main one
<xub_eee1000HE> eeepc-tray etc
<xub_eee1000HE> but they all seem to be discontinued ... the eee's have some special power-saving features
<xub_eee1000HE> indeed that is the main point of the box
<xub_eee1000HE> you get 6-8hr of battery life if you get this right
<baizon> xub_eee1000HE: i used the eee specific
<baizon> it didnt make any differences
<baizon> i had like a 0.5W difference
<xub_eee1000HE> baizon: you mean in LMT?  You used the eee-superhe setting?
<baizon> xub_eee1000HE: i used jupiter
<xub_eee1000HE> ah ok
<xub_eee1000HE> no longer exists sadly
<baizon> yes
<baizon> but also i don't really miss it
<xub_eee1000HE> haha ok :)
<xub_eee1000HE> eeepc-wmi is the "new" eeepc-laptop module, but it seems to not allow you to manually toggle the CPU freq/FSB etc
<xub_eee1000HE> which, weirdly enough, I used to do a lot
<xub_eee1000HE> because I'd run it it performance mode even on battery, if I knew I'd be able to charge within a few hours, but for a long journey, I'd switch to powersave
<xub_eee1000HE> All the available tools these days seem to automatically switch modes without giving the user the option ... and also they don't give a notificaiton to tell you what mode is now active
<xub_eee1000HE> OK, well, cheers - I'll keep investigating..
<SaXx> Anyone help me real quick? I've just install Xubuntu 14.04 again and I can't get sound out of my iPhone headset but I can get sound out the speakers, I'm confused
<coolcargo> Hello. Just installing for the first time.
<mrkramps> yeah, happened to me once -.-
<DJJeff> god forbid I use mousepad from time to time, would love a setting to show whitespace
<DJJeff> ie (spaces and tabs)
<DJJeff> thanks.. currently using mousepad 0.3.0
#xubuntu 2015-04-16
<xubuntu243> hey guys i am using Xubuntu as the m,ain operating system on a business computer and was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a point of sales program that is xubuntu compatable for keeping books and financial information?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu243, any *ubuntu* capable program should do.  there are some proprietary POS programs out there
<cfhowlett> look in the software center for "finance"
<scoobs___> q
<xubuntu65w> hello there...someonce can help me? I just installed xubuntu 14.04 and I have problems with wifi connection, I use a usb wifi pen drive. It connects to my router and it works fine for a few minutes, then  I can't navigate anymore even if the wifi icon tells me that it's connected...suggestions?
<jarnos> Why my xfce4-terminal opens web links in Firefox in (14.04)?  I have set preferred applications.
<jarnos> I mean I have set preferred web browser other than Firefox.
<jarnos> Oh, I have answered a solution in comment 3: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=10314
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 10314 in General "xfce4-terminal opens HTTP links in Firefox even though Chrome is default browser" [Normal,New]
<jtjh> hello i have my laptop plugged into my television through a HDMI cable but pulseaudio is picking it up but says it is (unplugged)
<JeZxLee> Yes! Release Candidate! - oh sorry, I got excited
<amari> Hi, is there some way to have vsync in VLC with xubuntu?
<amari> I'm using intel graphics
<amari> It works in Unity, but not Xfce :S
<Upstand> HELP
<Upstand> JUST RM'D MY HOLE HARD DRIVE
<Upstand> ALL MY GAY PORN IS GONE
<sohail-ahmed> n python I can direct the installation files to a certain directory with use of --prefix, do we have any like this with apt or aptitude in linux???
<brainwash> sohail-ahmed: dpkg has --instdir=
<sohail-ahmed> brainwash: does dpkg can handle non-distribution packages?
<brainwash_> sohail-ahmed: it handles .deb packages
<brainwash_> all valid ones
<sohail-ahmed> brainwash: So this is not a solution if I have .tar file, correct??
<brainwash_> no
<sohail-ahmed> brainwash_: but you just said it handles only .deb files?
<brainwash_> I meant it's not a general solution
<brainwash_> I don't know what you are trying to achieve exactly, maybe you want to ask in ##linux
<brainwash_> or #ubuntu
<sohail-ahmed> brainwash: In #ubuntu no body responded. Please just confirm that dpkg could not install .tar files
<brainwash_> how do you install a .tar file? it's not a package, and dpkg is a package manager
<Pici> sohail-ahmed: dpkg can only install .deb files.
<brainwash_> you initial question mentioned apt/aptidude, so I assumed that you are talking about debian packages
<brainwash_> your
<sohail-ahmed> brainwash_: Corect. But usually .tar file have bash/make file and I just trying to figure it out how to force them to install at certain location
<brainwash_> I see
<JeZxLee> where is release candidate?
<brainwash_> so, you could even ask in #bash
<Pici> sohail-ahmed: typically those options are set during the configure
<sohail-ahmed> for example I can install texlive with sudo apt-get texlive.. but as I am trying to understand that with this way can I control their installation directories or not
<Pici> sohail-ahmed: apt-get does not allow you to change the directories that things are installed into.  All of that in configured during the packaging stage.
<brainwash_> the first step would be to read the manual page
<sohail-ahmed> Pici: but with .tar file in hand how can I control packaging?
<Pici> sohail-ahmed: You don't.  You need to read the README or INSTALL or similar documentation that is inside the tar to figure out how to configure the install locaiton,.
<Pici> Anyway, this is the same thing that you're being told in #python too
<sohail-ahmed> Pici, brainwash_: thanks for your help. Their bash file can accept the installation directory option. thanks for your time
<xubuntu891> HAi
<xubuntu891> Im ERic
<xubuntu891> and im using xubuntu
<xubuntu891> But there is one thing i want to say.
<melodie> hello
<mrkramps> hi =)
<melodie> I have noticed something annoying with Bleachbit on the latest Xubuntu editions: the exec line in the desktop file uses some pkexec king of command for the root version of bleachbit
<melodie> from there, when you configure bleachbit, the configuration file is the same for user and for root, which is very wrong
<mrkramps> melodie, yes … several applications use policykit
<melodie> I have started bleanchbit with gksu and with gksu it works the right way
<melodie> if you guys could check my finding, and bring the information upstream to the packager that would be nice
<melodie> I have installed Xubuntu for someone about 10 days ago, and I didn't find time to take care of that (I'm an Archlinux user but I install *buntu editions for the users)
<melodie> for the user I modified the desktop file to make it use gksu (and placed it in his .local/share/applications directory)
<melodie> mrkramps policykit=pkexec ?
<mrkramps> yes
<melodie> or rather reverse pkexec is a policykit tool?
<mrkramps> actually this command makes other applications use policykit to gain the proper rights
<mrkramps> gparted or synaptic use it as well
<melodie> Bleachbit does not support what is in it's desktop file
<melodie> gksu is needed to make it create a proper configuration file meant only for the root-bleachbit side
<melodie> other methods fail to make it have a different configuration file, which is a bummer when I make simple users use bleachbit, they have to have their configuration all done for them
<brainwash_> please file a bug report on launchpad.net
<melodie> against bleachbit?
<brainwash_> well, yes
<brainwash_> you want to inform the package maintainer
<melodie> should I check each bleachbit version to be sure it's the same everywhere?
<melodie> yes I want to inform him
<brainwash_> feel free to do some testing
<melodie> I bet I might need to check the packages at Debian too
<brainwash_> probably, most packages are synced from debian
<melodie> brainwash_ I don't need testing, just unpack debs and check their desktop files
<melodie> yes right
<melodie> testing I have done already
<melodie> in my user's machine :D
<melodie> oh gosh that was my first dual-boot with a windows 8 and uefi + gpt!
<Fructo> hiya
<Fructo> guys anybody know the name of desktop environment used by solaris?
<Fructo> and how to install it on ubuntu?
<Fructo> what exactly is going on in here?
<koegs> Fructo: Solaris 11 uses Gnome 2.30
<mrkramps> Fructo, MATE is the successor of gnome 2
<xangua> the fork
<Fructo> yes, i know it's gnome, but what variety of it?
<xangua> a fork of gnome 2
<brainwash_> how is that even related to xubuntu?
<Fructo> I just like how solaris gnome looks
<Fructo> I want to install it to Xubuntu
<brainwash_> good luck then
<Fructo> and i also want fully suared windows in xubuntu
<Fructo> anybody knows what settings to edit to make windows to have square corners?
<mrkramps> Fructo, settings → window manager (use a different theme)
<Fructo> i want to ask yet several questions but don't want to be annoying
<mrkramps> just ask
<pettern> i keep losing some settings, like the powersaving settings. any idea why that could be happening?
<pettern> they seem right in the settingsmanager so i have to change them to the wrong setting and then back again to fix it
<Luyin> hi, got xfce 4.12 in xubuntu 14.04 now from the ppa. very nice, but somehow, volume up/down-keys don't work anymore. any suggestions on how to fix this?
#xubuntu 2015-04-17
<Mneumonic> Is there a Release Candidate or daily image for Xubuntu 15.04 today?
<ObrienDave> yes, find you a link in a sec
<Mneumonic> I treid the daily link but the page doesn't load
<Mneumonic> i found it!
<ObrienDave> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<Mneumonic> Thanks!
<ObrienDave> welcome
<Mneumonic> test out the ubuntu mate daily and i liked it, but still prefer xfce
<Mneumonic> tested*
<ObrienDave> so do i
<Mneumonic> Mate has Compiz which I can't stand
<puff> Hi, for some reason my printer won't print.  xubuntu 14.04 LTS, HP Photosmart 6025.  I printed the doc, I go to http://localhost:631, look at the printer, it shows the job as held. I click release and it says "job 170 released for printing", go back to th eprinter page and it says "Processing page 1..." And then, after 10-15 seconds, it's back to held.
<liquidsnake> anyone awake
<liquidsnake> i'm new to this distro. Just dl'd it and going to give it a test drive
<oiu> Running a fresh installation of 14.04.2. It's fine now, but after initially installing I was required to enter my password to (un)mount CDs/reboot. Anyone else encounter this?
<oiu> Seems to have fixed itself after upgrades and a few reboots but I was curious if it was specific to my machine.
<xubuntu481> Hello, i've got problems with my system
<xubuntu481> kernel panic not syncing
<xubuntu481> Can anybody help me please?
<_1_Karatecitizen> with what?
<Saucisse_Cocktai> hi all
<Saucisse_Cocktai> Who uses X2go ?
<Saucisse_Cocktai> I've got some troubles at using my num pad
<resetxx> can someone help me with the PLaces panel app?
<Luyin> !meta resetxx
<resetxx> when i open a doc with leafpad it is not shown in recent documents
<resetxx> OUT!
<chrislp> What's the best filesystem to take advantage of ECC ram on Xubuntu?
<martinrame> hi, I'm using XUbuntu 14.04 and found a hard to solve issue. After I disconnect to a PPTP VPN, I still can ping to an IP of that network, even if I do "ifconfig" I cannot see anymore the ppp interface. How can I completely detach from the VPN?
<martinrame> I must add the IP is not on my network.
<xubuntu22w> hello everyone watching. need help with 9.04 Xubuntu
<knome> xubuntu22w, xubuntu 9.04 is EOL and not supported
<xubuntu22w> am taking a laptop (Dell Latitude 6xx) and placing Xubuntu on it. doesn't matter if 9.04 is supported or not. it is the only release i can fit on a 700mb cd
<knome> xubuntu22w, http://xubuntu.org/news/booting-the-xubuntu-usb-image-from-a-cd/
<xubuntu22w> am currently has we speak downloading a 617mb iso of 9.04. will this be all that is needed to burn to a cd?
<knome> xubuntu22w, yes but it is not supported and i would strongly advise against installing it.
<xubuntu22w> have no choice. only have internet access on that laptop. and it only has a cd player on it. no usb port
<knome> xubuntu22w, if you follow the link i pasted, you can read the instructions on installing later versions with a CD.
<xubuntu22w> if the later versions go pas 700mb i can't use them to burn to a cd
<knome> xubuntu22w, 12.04 fits on a 700MB cd, and you can actually upgrade it to 14.04.
<xubuntu22w> thanks, i will look into 12.04. i do believe you are mistaken.
<xubuntu22w> yea, i went to the website you pasted. it requires the computer to have usb
<knome> then use 12.04
<knome> or the minimal ISO
<knome> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<knome> that you can use even for 14.04
<xubuntu22w> ok, will go to the next paste you put up.  thanks
<liquidsnake> do i have to run xubuntu as a live disc sesh every time or can i actually install it on my virtual hdd that i created in virtual box?
<knome> liquidsnake, you can absolutely install it.
<liquidsnake> ok cool thats what i was thinking but just wanted to make sure
<liquidsnake> thanx
<xubuntu22w> knome, thankyou.  i see i can just get Xubuntu 14.04 on a mini.  now i just need to burn it to a cd ... thanks
<knome> xubuntu22w, note that you need to select the "xubuntu desktop" task from the minimal ISO
<knome> xubuntu22w, it is not done automatically for you
<xubuntu22w> understood Knome
<knome> xubuntu22w, good luck
<knome> and enjoy
<xubuntu22w> thanks goodbye
<xubuntu42w> hello. I need help please. After installing Xubuntu when loading screen appear it get this error: The disk drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready yet or not present. Continue to wait or Press S to stop mounting or M for manual recovery. After this screen freezes and cant do anything ... I use encrypted home folder and i choose my swap in installation.
<xubuntu42w> help pls
<kys_freenode> Hi, I am using xfce and when pluggin in my external harddrive it is mounted without any rights (drwx------). How can I change this?
<kys_freenode> its ntfs partition
<brainwash> xubuntu42w: no one seems to know an answer, try to ask in #ubuntu then
<brainwash> kys_freenode: without any rights? the owner can read, write and execute
<kys_freenode> yes ok
<kys_freenode> but I want to have it 666 or sth so I can access it through nfs
<kys_freenode> just tried a ntfs stick which worked as desired..
<brainwash> kys_freenode: not sure, looks like a nice question for the ##linux channel
<bekks> You have to mount it like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<peanuts> hi all, anyone good at sound config?
<peanuts> I want to force sound to always come out of the headphones, never the speakers
<peanuts> I'm happy to do it hacky - config? write a script that fires a command to revert to headphones every second?
<peanuts> does anyone know what underlying audio setup xubuntu is using
<peanuts> i remember alsa from back int he day but it's probably not that anymore
<knome> pulseaudio
<peanuts> thanks
#xubuntu 2015-04-18
<lzkill> my brand new sandisk extreme pen drive makes the network freezes whenever it's inserted... it's NTFS formatted and contains a folder encrypted with EFS... what could be the relationship here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/10841703/
<lzkill> i'm on 14.04 LTS, by the way
<holstein> lzkill: could be anything hardware related.. do other "pen drives" do the same? does the same stick do the same thing formatted differently? or unencrypted?
<lzkill> holstein: other sticks don't do it. this sandisk comes FAT32 from factory and at first it was just fine, what makes me think it's sth with the NTFS...
<holstein> sure.. since, i would want/need the data backed up to a different location, regardless, i would backup, make sure i have the data in a few locations, and, try isolating the variables, and testing
<holstein> format another "known good" stick with the same format you have, and format the "bad" stick with something else.. and, mount that stick on a live iso, and as another user.. and with other live iso's as well.. to isolate my installed system, my user config, and my current system's kernel, etc
<holstein> you can also ask in #ubuntu for a larger audience, and better chance of support, since, its not related to xfce or xubuntu directly
<lzkill> holstein: I'll try that and return to let you know what I've found... thanks!
<xubuntu398> Hi?
<cfhowlett> ho?
<xubuntu398> I need to ask a question about xubuntu
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu398> ok, are there software simulator of electronic circuit for xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu398, there is ... don't remember the name.  let me look
<xubuntu398> I'd like to use "LTspice" or something like this
<cfhowlett> xubuntu398, no idea what that is but see tkgate
<xubuntu398> if I have a 64bit processor, may I use xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu398, of course
<xubuntu398> which are advantage and problems to use xubuntu endeed of ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !flavors | ubuntu398, xubuntu is optimized for low spec and legacy hardware
<ubottu> ubuntu398, xubuntu is optimized for low spec and legacy hardware: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<xubuntu398> Thanks, but I mean, what is better? May I prefer xubuntu for a 64bit, and why?
<bekks> There is no reason for not choosing 64bit when the hardware is 64bit capable.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu398, "better" is up to the user.  Choose the one you like best = "better" "best"
<xubuntu398> sorry, I mean. If xubuntu is optimized for low spec pc; there are good reasons to use xubuntu on pc with high spec?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu398, see no reason to.  no reason not to.  Decide for yourself.
<bekks> If something runs good on a low spec hardware, it runs good on a high spec hardware, too. I second cfhowlett,it is your decision.
<xubuntu398> xubuntu use low space of RAMs, so I image to have more RAMs for my applications. Is it correct?
<knome> xubuntu398, xubuntu isn't specifically designed for low spec computers, but sure, if the system uses less RAM, then your applications will have more in use
<gnumbknuts> xubuntu396: Unfortunately LTspice only works in Linux  under WINE. Many years ago I used it exclusively, it worked almost as good as it did under MS-Windows. That was with a AMD-K7 CPU, around 2004 vintage.
<xubuntu667> hello
<cfhowlett> xubuntu667, ask your ubuntu questions
<xubuntu667> im just installing xubuntu on my old pc, 2.4GHz, 1GB ram, will it run smoothly?
<xubuntu667> i tried ubuntu before but it lagged really hard
<cfhowlett> xubuntu667, yeah, xubuntu would have no problem with that.
<cfhowlett> download the .iso and do a live boot test.
<xubuntu667> ok thanks a lot
<giandi> c'è qualche italiano che mi può aiutare?
<giandi> Io scrivo lo stesso il mio problema: Fino a due giorni fa riuscivo a collegare il mio iPad con il mio pc xubuntu,solo che ieri ho aggiornato l'iPad e stamattina ogni volta che attacco l'iPad al computer mi da errore dicendo che è impossibile montare l'iPad,dove sta il problema secondo voi?
<bekks> !it | giandi
<ubottu> giandi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<giandi> Until two days ago I could connect my iPad with my pc xubuntu , just yesterday I updated the iPad this morning and whenever you attack the iPad to the computer gives me error saying that it is impossible to mount the iPad , where is the problem in your opinion?
<bekks> So it doesnt work after updating the ipad - so the ipad update is the problem.
<giandi> so I have to wait for the next update of Ubuntu or downgrade iPad?
<Luyin> or check whether you can enable some debugging option or so to connect to ubuntu agai
<Luyin> n
<giandi> How can i check?
<Luyin> you'd have to google for that
<lzkill> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<htqp> Xubuntu 14.04. After a chromium update, after switching workspaces it fails to display the browser. it will reappear element by element by hovering with the mouse. The browser reappears if I minimize then maximize another window in the same target workspace.
<htqp> any idea?
<htqp> for those interested, here's the bug report https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=293128&q=workspace&sort=-modified&colspec=ID%20Pri%20M%20Week%20ReleaseBlock%20Cr%20Status%20Owner%20Summary%20OS%20Modified
<meultaine> Hello, I got some issues with my Lenovo x240 under Xubuntu 14.10. My touchpad sometimes detected (but stops working after using the physical clic) and most fo the time, it's not detected by xubuntu (not present in pointing devices). Is there any driver I can use to fix this problem ?
<cfhowlett> meultaine, ask #ubuntu
<cq-aux> `heya
<cq-aux> I'd like to remove tumbler [without] removing xubuntu-desktop, could you pls tell me how to?
<cfhowlett> cq-aux, terminal: sudo apt-get purge tumbler && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<littlebit> hi people, I changed the skin of my midnight-commander and when i start mc I get the message that it cannot change to a 256 color skin on a non-256 colors terminal. How do I make the change to the xfce terminal systemwide permanent?
<cq-aux> cfhowlett: ahh... tumbler is a dependency of xubuntu-desktop and will then be installed again
<cfhowlett> cq-aux, correctomundo
<cq-aux> ok lol
<cq-aux> that really fuxed my problemundo
<cfhowlett> cq-aux, why remove tumbler??
<cq-aux> it's getting fatter and fatter
<cfhowlett> cq-aux, thumbnails don't take THAT much space, do they??
<cq-aux> and my computer is quite slow so I don't need thumbnails
<cq-aux> it's actually a fat tumblerD
<cq-aux> my daemons won't quit hogging the limelight you see
<cq-aux> http://askubuntu.com/questions/543494/can-i-safely-remove-tumbler-in-xubuntu-14-04
<cq-aux> solved
<cq-aux> ty
<cq-aux> I love ubuntu!
<xubuntu90w> I am trying to fit a linux distro to an old 486 box. There are many Live distros, but I need install. 20 Mb HDD, 512 Mb memory.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu90w, lubuntu
<xubuntu90w> Should I be using xubuntu or something else?
<xubuntu90w> lubuntu is better for this?
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | xubuntu90w
<ubottu> xubuntu90w: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<mrkramps> i do not think ubuntu kernel will work on 486
<cfhowlett> lubuntu is optimized for low spec and legacy hardware.
<mrkramps> but a 486 is antique
<Luyin> xubuntu90w: I don't know enough about architectures, but you might want to try a really small distro, like DSL or puppy
<mrkramps> ubuntu somewhen dropped support for i486 afaik
<mrkramps> debian should still work
<mrkramps> maybe also slitaz and tinycore
<mrkramps> damn small linux (DSL) is not recommended anymore
<Luyin> you could also try gentoo, but I'm not sure if that's not too much computing for such old hardware
<xubuntu90w> The problem with DSL and puppy is that they seem hard to install. They run easily as live
<Luyin> xubuntu90w: puppy is quite easy to install on hard drive
<Luyin> but yes, you can (and perhaps even should) run them live
<xubuntu90w> I want to create a box for somebody who is non-technical.
<xubuntu90w> The idea of running a Live is scary for them
<cfhowlett> xubuntu90w, virtualbox
<mrkramps> 486 is a bad choice then … the system should at least provide some basic performance to deal with everyday tasks like internet
<xubuntu90w> What's wrong with DSL?
<mrkramps> DSL is outdated, last stable 2008 and last beta 2012
<xubuntu90w> So is the hardware I'm using
<Luyin> but it's never good to use unsupported software, xubuntu90w
<Luyin> you could setup an XFCE in kiosk mode for these guests
<mrkramps> i admit, DSL should still be ok on a system not connected to the internet
<Luyin> or simply use guest accounts
<xubuntu90w> There are a lot of old boxes out there. Many use things like XP. Surely Linux can improve on that?
<Luyin> anything is better than using XP :)
<Luyin> still, I'd suggest Lubuntu
<xubuntu90w> Agreed! So pls suggest some anythings!
<cfhowlett> xubuntu90w, LOTS of us have already suggested lubuntu.
<xubuntu90w> I can give it a try. Just hope I am not wasting a CD  :)
<mrkramps> lubuntu will not work on a 486
<cfhowlett> mrkramps, false.  I'm in China and I've booted many with lubuntu/485.
<cfhowlett> *486*
<Luyin> cfhowlett: how does your being in China relate to that? :D
<cfhowlett> Luyin, no shortage of legacy equipment to test things on ...
<Luyin> ah okay, didn't think of that
<xubuntu90w> Why not on a 486?  Shall I move to china for this attempt :-P
<xubuntu44w> Xubutnu can't see my wireless card.  ASUS laptop.  noob here what do I do?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu44w, has it ever seen it?  new install?
<Luyin> what do you mean, can't see? you can't connect to a wireless network?
<xubuntu44w> yes it cant connect
<xubuntu44w> i think i need a driver
<mrkramps> chipset?
<xubuntu44w> i'm new, what commands do i need to run
<mrkramps> xubuntu44w, pastebin the output of terminal command :$ lspci
<xubuntu90w> bye-bye
<mrkramps> xubuntu90w, or just:$ lscpi | grep Network
<mrkramps> bargh
<xubuntu44w> http://pastebin.com/vcJ9D3PR
<mrkramps> xubuntu44w, there is a tool in the menu/settings called "additional drivers"
<mrkramps> you'll most prolly need the madwifi drivers
<xubuntu44w> no additional drivers available
<mrkramps> xubuntu44w, can you pastebin the following output as well:$ lsmod
<xubuntu44w> http://pastebin.com/usx49yMK
<mrkramps> xubuntu44w, and now please a:$ rfkill list
<xubuntu44w> http://pastebin.com/zZVhjU2D
<mrkramps> xubuntu44w, you wifi device is hard blocked … is there any hardware switch or Fn - combination on your laptop?
<stuart4558> mrkramps i'm back.  I'm the guy wtith the asus wireless problem.
<stuart4558> no physical switch
<stuart4558> FN key doesnt do anyting when I press it
<mrkramps> stuart4558, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221294 linked with solution http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2181558
<mrkramps> you'll need to check is option wapf=4 or wapf=1 works for you
<mrkramps> *if
<stuart4558> thanks so much for the help.  rebooting now to verify
<stuart4558> thanks for the help.  asus wireless problem is fixed
<mrkramps> stuart4558, i guess Fn + F2 still not working?
<stuart4558> mrkamps, thanks for all the help
<stuart4558> no fn-f2 does nothing
<mrkramps> if you want to disable wifi you may still use the rfkill command
<stuart4558> ok
<mrkramps> i guess you know what a manpage is ;)
<stuart4558> ???
<mrkramps> stuart4558, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/man
<mrkramps> in short terminal manuals for a specific command … just in case you want to know how rfkill works in detail
<stuart4558> thanks
<mrkramps> you're welcome
<stuart4558> happy saturday everyone
<Cizelia> How do I install themes on xubuntu?
<shp> hi there... pls help if u can...my pc wakes up from suspend at 05:55am every morning ...what to do to stop it  happen again ? Thanks in advance
<shp> last night I shut it down butagain this morning..
<shp> 14.04 here
<mrkramps> wakeonlan?
<shp> i use wifi
<mrkramps> and you tried with poweroff last night?
<shp> yes
<shp> and again 05:55am..fans dtarted
<shp> the wifi adapter was disconnected
<mrkramps> interesting
<shp> i use 3m usb cable with an wifi adapter on the end to get better reception outside my room
<shp> beffore i use an app to wake me up at 05:55 but its removed
<shp> i removed it
<shp> it doesnt starts i think...cuz it was with mp3 play to wake me up
<shp> now just my pc starts...
<shp> at 05:55
<mrkramps> which app?
<shp> some kinda alarm clock
<shp> ..with mp3 playin abil;ities
<shp> abilities*
<mrkramps> maybe still an entry in /etc/crontab?
<shp> i dont know thats whu i am asking...i have terminal open what to do?
<mrkramps> cat /etc/crontab
<shp> ..the aPP has been uninstaled from the soft center
<mrkramps> shp, removed or purged?
<shp> removed i guess...cuz now my pc starts...to login screen xfce...without playin the mp3 i have chosen for @alarm@
<shp> what output i should have with cat
<shp> cat /etc/crontab =?
<mrkramps> but w/o purge there still may be some configuration files
<mrkramps> it would be really helpful if you remember the name of this application
<shp> uhh
<shp> how can i view the history of inst apps?
<shp> ubuntu soft centr?
<drc> History Icon in top menu
<drc> er...not menu :)
<drc> whatever the icon bar is called
<mrkramps> tool bar, i guess
<shp> wow theres plenty of stuff there
<drc> look at removals
<shp> alarm-clock applet
<shp> thats it
<shp> !!!
<shp> ->removals
<shp> drc thanks man for the help!
<drc> np
<shp> what i should do
<shp> i already googled My-pc-wakes up-by-itself-suspend
<drc> mrkramps you're up I use synaptic :)
<drc> And there's a config for complete removal vs leave the configs
<shp> can u guys give me a hand somehow?
<mrkramps> does not look as if the package has any files connected with cron
<shp> last night i shut it down..and again today at 05:55am
<shp> ....i needed to be up at this time...but not by my pc
<mrkramps> shp, have you checked your bios settings?
<shp> i havent touched my bios settings at all
<xubuntu21w> is it possible to get a wireless adapter to work if you dont have access to the internet on that pc
<mrkramps> that's weird … if you poweroff the system there should be no way then to physically start your machine
<shp> ....before installing THAT app all was perfect
<mrkramps> xubuntu21w, sure
<drc> and have you checked crontab as mrk suggested (just in case) ?
<xubuntu21w> how
<mrkramps> shp, try: sudo apt-get autoremove --purge alarm-clock*
<shp> drc what output should i have
<mrkramps> drc, could be possible somewhere in /etc/crond.*/ as well … but the package content does not list anything suspicious
<mrkramps> xubuntu21w, depends on your wireless device
<shp> The following packages will be REMOVED
<shp>   alarm-clock-applet* gstreamer0.10-gconf* libappindicator1* libindicator7*
<shp>   linux-headers-3.13.0-24* linux-headers-3.13.0-24-generic*
<shp>   linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic* linux-image-extra-3.13.0-24-generic*
<shp> 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 8 to remove and 7 not to upgrade.
<shp> After this operation, 222 MB disk space will be freed.
<shp> should i YES?
<drc> mrkramps:  I read that, but it's best to eliminate the easy stuff first. :)
<shp> ..this linux images ...?
<mrkramps> shp, old kernel-versions which should be save to remove
<xubuntu21w> .
<mrkramps> xubuntu21w, one more and you're on my ignore list!
<mrkramps> told you so
<shp> right
<shp> there is no error msgs
<shp> t 05:55am
<shp> i will find out
<shp> mrkramps, what u think was the issue
<shp> leftover app
<shp> things?
<mrkramps> honestly, i have no idea
<mrkramps> the app was still installed
<mrkramps> but this should not power on a machine
<shp> how something can wake the whole system in xubuntu regime ( Ihave windows just in case..) from shutdown
<mrkramps> and in windows you did not use such an alarm?
<xubuntu21w> what
<shp> no
<shp> i dont use windows
<shp>  just for emergency linux drv
<shp> i have dual boot
<shp> *choose ur destiny* type
<mrkramps> shp, you may still check the entries in /etc/crontab and the files in /etc/cron.daily/
<drc> shp: did you check the BIOS as mrkramps  also suggested?
<shp> drc,  wakeuponlan is not ON in my exp
<shp> mrkramps,  how to do it?
<mrkramps> shp, all text files
<shp> shp@shp:~/Desktop$ /etc/crontab
<shp> bash: /etc/crontab: Permission denied
<mrkramps> you may use any file manager and text editor you like
<drc> sudo
<mrkramps> and you do NOT need a terminal to do so!
<debbiecute> .
<mrkramps> in terminal you can use cat or even better the pager less (close with q)
<debbiecute> hello!! i need a command on terminal for close my session
<mrkramps> drc, you're ok?
<shp> this is the file:
<shp> # m h dom mon dow user	command
<shp> 17 *	* * *	root    cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly
<shp> 25 6	* * *	root	test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )
<shp> 47 6	* * 7	root	test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.weekly )
<shp> 52 6	1 * *	root	test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.monthly )
<shp> #
<drc> mrkramps:   yeah, just re-installed 15.04 and still config'ing :)  Thanks
<mrkramps> shp, for longer text output pls use http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mrkramps> but this file is fine …
<shp> I guess you recommend will work properly
<shp> your*
<shp> i think im safe for now..if something happens..ill be back...if not...Thanls for the help! really appreciated
<mrkramps> shp, you're welcome
<DReynolds> Hi. hoping someone can help. trying to stick Xubuntu on an old Intel Macbook (make it usefull again :P) .. when I boot from the DVD im just getting "Select CD_ROM Boot Type" with options 1 and 2, both empty and no input being registered. .. tried making a bootable USB install using the iso and "Linux Live USB Creator" but that didn't even show up in the boot menu
<xangua> DReynolds: that's only for "pc's"
<DReynolds> xangua hmmm, are you able to poit towards something that'd work for a macbook?
<xangua> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<mrkramps> DReynolds, what kind of macbook?
<DReynolds> okay, so thats formatting th usb from the mac, i see. Ive downloaded the ISO on a windows box so was trying to format it from that
<DReynolds> mrkramps cant remember exactly the model, a 2006 one i think. got an Intel Core 2 Duo 64-bit
<DReynolds> xangua: did all that. USB drive is still not showing up in the boot menu :(
<mrkramps> DReynolds, did you check if your iso downloads is not corrupted?
<DReynolds> how do i do that again? Xubuntu download page has nothing on it
<mrkramps> DReynolds, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<mrkramps> and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<DReynolds> right. its late. im gonna have another shot tomorrow. thanks guys :)
<whatever> hi
<whatever> anybody there ?
<Guest65514> hi
<GridCube> hi
#xubuntu 2015-04-19
<ryclik> Anyone ever heard of the hdparm command hanging? It won't respond to SIGTERM or SIGKILL
<ryclik> With any options. I most recently tried hdparm -I
<likemindead> I'm trying to install Xubuntu on an HP Mini 1000 netbook. I've never done so via USB, always installed from CD/DVD-ROM.
<likemindead> I tried both the Startup Disk Creator & UNETbootIN.
<likemindead> Using a 4GB jump drive in FAT32.
<likemindead> The netbook begins to boot from USB each time, then just goes to a black screen. Nothing.
<likemindead> Ideas?
<mrkramps> likemindead, tried dd already?
<likemindead> Eh?
<mrkramps> you can write iso with dd to usb stick
<mrkramps> which architecture you have downloaded? 32 or 64?
<likemindead> 32
<likemindead> The 14.04.02 LTS image.
<mrkramps> ok, should be fine then
<EvanCarroll> anyone else having a problem with headers?
<EvanCarroll> Package linux-headers-3.16.0-33-generic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<EvanCarroll> this is on 15.05
<EvanCarroll> this is on 15.04
<EvanCarroll> finding the linux headers not in the repo
<nashant> Hey, is it possible to increase the effective screen resolution? I want to make everything smaller so I can fit more on the screen
<knome> depends on your GPU and monitor
<nashant> knome: It's a remote xen VM viewing using ThinLinc
<nashant> I can essentially do what I want using vnc but it's really slow
<knome> then your connection might be the bottleneck
<knome> there is some optimization stuff you can do with vnc (please read the manuals), and that might help some
<nashant> knome: I'm testing that today. Wiring through to the bedroom
<knome> bumping up the resolution regardless of the way you connect is going to mean a lot more to transfer thus slower
<shp> Hello all I have problem with my pc turning itself ON/get out of suspend by itself every morning at 05:55 which is quite disturbing...what can i do to stop this? please help
<shp> I have completely uninstalled the alarm clock app i used before and wake up on lan is not on
<shp> i disconnect the wifi adapter
<shp> any help is appreciated
<bekks> Check your BIOS settings, and disable autotmatic power-on.
<shp> this never happened before i used that alarm clock app, which i already purged last night
<nashant> Hey, how can I add an application to startup from the terminal?
<elfy> nashant: you could try writing the .desktop file and dropping it into your .config/autostart
<elfy> might do the trick
<DReynolds> Hi all. I have a new Xubuntu install. I would like to have it by default boot into console, not GUI until i do startx ... any ideas how i do that?
<Guest16742> Buongiorno a tutti :) avrei bisogno di un'informazione riguardante i requisiti minimi per xubuntu
<cfhowlett> !it | Guest16742
<ubottu> Guest16742: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest16742> oh, excuse me! many thanks :)
<kj4> hello all!
<kj4> what is the date of 15.04 release for xubu?
<brainwash> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<kj4> ty brainwash
<TimeVirus> I installed ktouch a few days ago and there is no menu entry for it.  I can start it from terminal np.  What do I need to do to have a menu entry for it?
<TimeVirus> timevirus@timevirus-Latitude-D420:~$ locate ktouch.desktop
<TimeVirus>  /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ktouch:kde4__ktouch.desktop
<TimeVirus> sup?
<TimeVirus> yo
<TimeVirus> I installed ktouch a few days ago and there is no menu entry for it.  I can start it from terminal np.  What do I need to do to have a menu entry for it?  /usr/share/app-install/desktop/ktouch:kde4__ktouch.desktop - I'm running Xfce DE
<krytarik> TimeVirus: Don't you have a "/usr/share/applications/kde4/ktouch.desktop" too?
<TimeVirus> not sure
<TimeVirus> looking
<krytarik> TimeVirus: Either way, the thing is, you'd need to symlink/copy that to one level above there.
<TimeVirus> mmk
<TimeVirus> maybe i just skip it and hope i dont forget i have the program...run it from the term...lol ... dont yet know what you mean by 'one level above'
<krytarik> TimeVirus: The "/usr/share/applications" directory.
<TimeVirus> symlink isnt completely an unknown though
<TimeVirus> ah ok
<TimeVirus> i
<TimeVirus> I'll try harder thanks for the hints krytarik
<TimeVirus> krytarik, when I try to copy/paste that file one level up, as you say, I get a permission denied error/response
<krytarik> !sudo | TimeVirus
<ubottu> TimeVirus: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<TimeVirus> lol
<TimeVirus> didnt know sudo would work on paste
<TimeVirus> right click option
<TimeVirus> here goes
<krytarik> TimeVirus: I'd do it on the command line anyway.
<TimeVirus> I'm in the terminal..sec
<TimeVirus> krytarik, *.desktop != .desktop?
<TimeVirus> timevirus@timevirus-Latitude-D420:/usr/share/applications$ sudo /usr/share/applications/kde4/ktouch.desktop
<TimeVirus> [sudo] password for timevirus:
<TimeVirus> sudo: /usr/share/applications/kde4/ktouch.desktop: command not found :: btw
<TimeVirus> tried it by sudo right click paste = no go
<krytarik> TimeVirus: "sudo ln -s /usr/share/applications/kde4/ktouch.desktop /usr/share/applications/"
<TimeVirus> ok ln -s then thanks
<krytarik> That's for the symlink, btw.
<TimeVirus> rgr
<TimeVirus> that got it done thanks again krytarik
<krytarik> Cool.
<EvanCarroll> anyone on 15.04?
<EvanCarroll> there is a pretty large problem in that the kernel headers are not in the repository
<elfy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10852592/
<mrkramps> dunno, you may need to activate the source code repositories?
<EvanCarroll> mrkramps: they're active.
<EvanCarroll> mrkramps: the headers for the new kernel didn't make it up there.
<mrkramps> then you should wait for the synch
<mrkramps> 15.04 is not stable yet
<EvanCarroll> sure.. but someone pushing up a new kernel without headers is a blooper it has nothing (afaik) to do with stability. I've never seen this, and I've been following beta releases for quite some time.
<knome> EvanCarroll, anything can happen before a release
<EvanCarroll> I can fix this problem. It's not going to kill me. But, it's super annoying and I wanted to be sure the release manager knew of it. I can just recompile the kernel.
<knome> EvanCarroll, i'm completely sure the people who are working on this are aware of the situation.
<cognitios> Hey, I just did a fresh install of xubuntu and for some reason after downloading adblock on firefox adblock isn't working. I've had this issue before but i can't remember how i fixed it. Does anyone else know how to fix this?
<holstein> cognitios: id say, its not particularly tied to xfce or xubuntu.. maybe try #ubuntu or the mozilla support venues, and elaborate.. more information than "it isnt working".. you can see that you have the most up to date FF,and make sure adblock supports your version
#xubuntu 2016-04-18
<xubuntu191> when i have installed xubuntu and i first boot into the system - after a couple of minuts it crashes x and spam something like "radeon stalling xxxx ms"
<xubuntu191> my gfx card is radeon 390x
<kung> debian has like 3 4,7gb dvd's of packages, so no internet access is needed for many extra packages, is there something like that for xubuntu?
<kung> i just see the < 1 GB .iso
<Unit193> Pretty sure you can make your own aptcds, yeah.  Or, can just use something like apt-offline.
<Artemis3> kung, the simplest thing is to use apt-mirror or simillar
<kung> so apt-mirror will download like 60gb? can i select beforehand kinda which packages i really want? i just wanna hava xubuntu + wine on a dvd
<Artemis3> pick your architecture
<kung> amd64
<Artemis3> should be a bit less
<kung> ah
<Artemis3> oh
<Artemis3> you want a custom iso?
<kung> yea would be best, dont wanna mess around with local mirrors and stuff
<whitehatnox> hi guys
<whitehatnox> i need some help
<kung> oh well so much work https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Artemis3> http://www.webupd8.org/2015/10/create-custom-ubuntu-iso-with.html
<kung> nice, that looks easier :D
<Artemis3> there are many tools / guides
<Artemis3> not sure if they will fit your need, try until you find one
<xubuntu95w> lost my password, how to recover this?
<evandrojr> Hi guys
<evandrojr> My xubuntu 16.04 beta 2 has problems with autocomplete for apt-get install and aptitude install. None of them are working.
<evandrojr> I reported it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/do/+bug/493933
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 493933 in Do "Autocomplete command arguments" [Wishlist,New]
<evandrojr> Is there the correct place?
<evandrojr> Just in case I created this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/do/+bug/1571653
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1571653 in Do "xubuntu 16.04 beta 2 has problems with autocomplete for apt-get install and aptitude install. None of them are working" [Undecided,New]
<akxwi-dave> evandrojr, you are probably better logging it againt the terminal rather than Do..
<evandrojr> How do I do that <akxwi-dave?
<akxwi-dave> log into launchpad and edit the your bug report..   this may help..  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<akxwi-dave> getting the right package tagged helps alot
<akxwi-dave> i'll try to recreate the bug on my VM
<akxwi-dave> hmm which program are you trying to autocomplete with apt-get install?
<akxwi-dave> just tried in on the latest daily and its working fine (although maybe a little slow when tehre a numerous alternatives to choose from)
<pjotter> Hi there people! Recently I have noticed that the icon of the whiskermenu sometimes disappears. When I hover the mouse over the positio where it should be, it becomes visible again. Does anyone know what's up with that?
<MichaelTunnell> Manage Your Apps & Jumplists on GTK-based Linux Distros with MenuLibre - https://youtu.be/uax1zWMWVrc?a
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> Greetings, a user is having a problem with adjusting the brightness on his/her laptop using Lubuntu and claims it works on Xubuntu. What package does Xubuntu use for brightness?
<ochosi> xfce4-power-manager
<ochosi> or - with some devices - the kernel directly handles it (the buttons act as physical buttons in those cases if i'm not mistaken)
<tsimonq2> FWIW it's an Acer Aspire R11
 * ochosi shrugs
#xubuntu 2016-04-19
<MichaelTunnell> is Xubuntu going to have Snappy by default in 16.04?
<liquidsnake> no clue
<xfce1> hey anybody here? :)
<xfce1> just wanted to know if there is anything bad on using the current daily build for a fresh install from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/ and then do a dist-upgrade to the final version?
<MoL0ToV> xubuntu 16.04 LTS is released with ubuntu 16.04 LTS or is 2 separated release? so xubuntu 16.04 LTS is released same date with ubuntu 16-04?
<bazhang> same
<xfce1> bazhang, do you know if it makes a difference if i install xubuntu with the daily live build today and do a dist-upgrade on final release?
<bazhang> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<bazhang> better to beat the rush imo
<bazhang> release day the servers will be melting
<xfce1> okay i thought the current daily build has same repos like final so i just need to keep doing dist-upgrade :D
<xfce1> i mean daily build of 16.04
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> no one knows if its final already, could be just a few packages get updates to hit final
<bazhang> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !xenial release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<xfce1> ok thanks
<bazhang> welcome
<xubuntu200> hi
<ARandomScientist> Hello. My clock is exactly 1 second behind where I want it [Yes, I know. Not a big deal.]. How should I go about changing it?
<Oli__> Hi there
<Oli__> got a problem with xubuntu
<Oli__> anyone?
<Oli__> The thing is when I want to install and put de passwrd, it says authentication failure. It doesn't recognize my pass
<Oli__> i ve tried changing the pass from users and group settings
<Oli__> and pop up the same error
<xubuntu94w> my xubuntu live usb is asking for a login
<xubuntu94w> ive tried xubuntu with no password and it didnt work
<two_jays> i just saw the announcement of the new wallpapers. Will they be updated for 14.04?
<xubuntu72w> the screen brightness hurts my eyes-how do i dim it?
<two_jays> try the shortcuts, mostly in blue, of your computer
<xubuntu72w> which application do i use?
<xubuntu72w> i don't know ubantu
#xubuntu 2016-04-20
<xubuntu13w> hello. can anyone please link me to the article that shows how to install drivers for my Broadcom wifi card? I've looked and cannot find, I'm sure I'm just looking in wrong spot
<krytarik> !bcm | xubuntu13w
<ubottu> xubuntu13w: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<xubuntu13w> that's it, thanks a lot!
<krytarik> Sure.
<Magnetz741> Hey all
<Magnetz741> So I'm working on something funky, trying to make xfce4 behave like i3wm keyboard shortcut and window manager wise, I've managed to set my hotkeys how I like for the most part with the workspaces, but I can't set i3 as my Window Manager. Is there a way to make xfwm4 behave like i3wm so that it automatically tiles windows?
<Magnetz741> I can't get XFCE4 to run with anything other than stacking Window Managers
<Guest87880> I have some problems with conecting to shared folders on an XP home. the conection is rejected
<yaaic1> is there any way to revert a partition write
<yaaic1> once the lvm header is erased its all gone?
<yaaic1> unadvertant overwrite of the lvm
<xubuntu72w> Hi all, And thanks in advance for any help.  I have again tried Xubuntu... The install is great, it boots clean, great work.
<xubuntu72w> My only issue is
<xubuntu72w> I can not get a stable video feed from my Windows MMS video server.
<xubuntu72w> VLC runs for 30 seconds and stops, tried again, comes back, but without audio.
<xubuntu72w> Any ideas please ?
<xubuntu72w> OK, Thanks.
<Guest3003> Hello, I can't conect my samba (XP) printer to linux. something wit samba by the cabs is missing or at the wrong place
<Guido1> who can help me fixing a problem with a samba printer?
<jarnos__> How to get my bluetooth speaker connect? It pairs but does not connect.
<jarnos__> blueman-assistant tells "Device added succesfully, but failed to connect"
<jarnos__> blueman-manager tells "Connection Failed: DBusFailedError: Resource temporarily unavailable..."
<Guido1> I have a problem with a samba (xp) printer. i get the errormessage Gestopt - Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb does not exist! The comand sudo ln -fs /usr/local/bin/smbspool /usr/local/lib/cups/backend/smb does not work
<genii> Guido1: Remove the symbolic link and install the smbclient package
<Guido1> genii: what are the comants?
<Guido1> genii: i have the normal sambaa installed
<genii> Guido1: sudo rm /usr/local/lib/cups/backend/smb    then: sudo apt update && sudo apt install smbclient
<Guido1> genii: "/usr/local/lib/cups/backend/smb"does not exist
<Guido1> instalation running
<Guido1> how can i check it? in the printer settings i still see "Gestopt - Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb does not exist!"
<genii> Guido1: Close all the printer stuff, then: sudo service cups restart
<genii> ( alternately, just reboot)
<Guido1> still the same in the print manager
<genii> Probably cached
<genii> Guido1: Try a reboot instead. I'll still be here
<Guido1> will do it in a second
<Guido1> back
<Guido1> and still have Gestopt - Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb does not exist!
<genii> Guido1: What says result of:  ls -l /usr/lib/cups/backend/*
<Guido1> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15955025/
<arunpyasi> Hi guys, I am trying to listen songs from my PC via bluetooth to my bluetooth headset but I am having issues. I don't hear anything..
<genii> Guido1: The symlink was not removed.
<genii> Guido1: sudo apt purge smbclient && sudo rm /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb && sudo apt install smbclient
<Guido1> genii: i enterd the comand so and it says that it does not exist. a bit strange
<genii> Apologies on lag, I'm at work and being asked to actually do some work :)
 * genii slides Unit193 a fresh coffee
<Unit193> :)
<Guido1> genii: it says again that /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb can't be removed as it does not exist
<Guido1> genii: however, it seams that it is removed now.
<Guido1> genii: but after restarting the cups i still have the same error message
<genii> It  seems that it is correct for /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb to point to /usr/bin/smbspool but that smbclient package does this automatically when it gets installed
<Guido1> now there is no smb in the map
<genii> Guido1: Earlier you used a different path. What is the result of: ls -l /usr/local/lib/cups/backend/
<Guido1> genii: does not exist
<genii> OK
<genii> Guido1: Sorry, fresh out of ideas at the moment
<genii> Guido1: As you can see at http://packages.ubuntu.com/wily/amd64/smbclient/filelist  the smbclient package is what installs the things which your CUPS says is missing
<Guido1> looks like it is looking for /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb
<Guido1> maybe try to install it again
<Guido1> and remove before compleetly
<Guido1> genii: or may smb link to a non existing place?
<genii> Guido1: What is the result of: ls -l /usr/bin/smb*
<Guido1> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15955469/
<genii> Nope, it exists
<genii> Conceivably the file refers to shared libraries whish are not there
<Guido1> you mean the printer is not there?
<genii> Guido1: It's tedious to do, but if you get a list of what shared files /usr/bin/smbspool uses, then you can look in those directories and see if all the files it refers to are actually there.
<genii> Guido1: ldd /usr/bin/smbspool   ...will tell you the shared libraries it wants to use
<Guido1> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15955537/
<Guido1> any files are suspicious or more likely to cause troble?
<genii> Guido1: Those are the shared files it wants to use to operate. As you can see they are all in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu  subdirectories. So the idea is go down the list file by file and see if they actually exist there in those directories where smbspool thinks they are
<Guido1> genii: yea, will do that. was hoping you had an idea which files are likely to be wrong so that i can start looking for those first
<genii> Not offhand, sorry
<genii> Probably a way to script the searching but I don't have time to write such a thing right now
<Guido1> don't see libsmbconf.so.0
<Guido1> ah, cheked the wrong folder
<Guido1> don't see libc.so.6
<Guido1> don't see libpthread.so.0
<Guido1> genii: libtime-basic.so.0
<Guido1> libbsd.so.0
<Guido1> oh, different place ...
<arunpyasi> Hi guys, I am trying to listen songs from my PC via bluetooth to my bluetooth headset but I am having issues. I don't hear anything..
<knome> arunpyasi, consult a medical doctor if you have hearing issues
<knome> :P
<arunpyasi> knome: hehe. are you comedy me ?
<knome> arunpyasi, of course i'm joking...
<arunpyasi> knome: BTW, good answer :D
<knome> arunpyasi, maybe share some details; what's wrong with the headset?
<arunpyasi> knome: is your nick mixture of KDE and Gnome ? :P
<knome> i mean, does it connect correctly, does it work with other devices...
<knome> arunpyasi, nope.
<arunpyasi> knome: yeah, it does work with other devices.
<genii> Guido1: ls -l $(ldd /usr/bin/smbspool|cut -d' ' -f3 ) seems to work
<arunpyasi> I think I have bluetooth issue with my PC running xubuntu
<knome> (not that i'm able to help much with bluetooth stuff, but for others who might)
<genii> Guido1: If there are files which are missing, then to search for those on the "Search contents of packages" part of http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Guido1> genii: looks like libtime-basic.so.0 is missing
<genii> Guido1: Weird, can't find it at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<genii> dpkg -S on my box here says it comes from the package samba-libs
<Guido1> genii: output of ls -l $(ldd /usr/bin/smbspool|cut -d' ' -f3 ): http://paste.ubuntu.com/15955952/
<Guido1> genii: everything seams to be there
<Guido1> genii: will do another reboot
<Guido1> genii: back
<Guido1> still have Gestopt - Backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb does not exist!
<Guido1> genii: why the heel is linux always switching the printers off???
<genii> No idea :(
<Guido1> now it says inactief
<Guido1> genii: now i have "Aan het verwerken - Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds..."
<Guido1> if i want to change the path i have to enter some kind of user name and pasword
<genii> That would be the username and password on the XP machine the printer is connected to
<Guido1> also can't open any files on the xp machine
<Guido1> genii: on the xp there is no pasword set.
<genii> Guido1: Sorry, I'm out of ideas on where to try looking next
<Guido1> maybe i have to get my 89/xp dual boot working again ...
<Guido1> also i'm not promted for any pasword if i try to open files. just get the message that it is rejected
<Guido1> genii: as path I use smb://Yi/BrotherDCP.
<genii> Might need the IP instead
<Guido1> genii: worked when the printer was conected to the dual boot. was thinking about capital leters etc.
<Guido1> genii: don't remember how i set it up with the pasword issue
 * genii makes more coffee
#xubuntu 2016-04-21
<Legendre_> so is 16.04 delayed or what/
<Legendre_> It's already the 21st in a number of zones, so are there torrents or..?
<pleia2> !isitout
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<pleia2> it doesn't come out at 00:00 UTC or usually anywhere close to that ;)
<Legendre_> kk thanjs
<Legendre_> or thanks, even..
<xubuntu560> Hello All, Can I ask a question about MMS stream video, and VLC ?
<liquidsnake_> ask away
<xubuntu560> OK, I have a server running W7, that encodes my video (From SKY here), on Windows machines it is fine,
<xubuntu560> Thus far
<xubuntu560> On Xubuntu, VLC, will open but only play / stream for a short time, and lock up.
<xubuntu560> If it recovers, it losses the audio stream... Any Ideas,  Please ?
<xubuntu560> I searched and everyone is saying VLC is the best player in Liniux (?) Probably spelt that wrong... Sorry..
<xubuntu560> OK, never mind, format the thing back to Windows then. Cheers.
<Legendre_> whoh here has tried to use Ubuntu, coming from Xubuntu?
<Legendre_> I found it pretty damn obnoxious.
<Legendre_> like, I couldn't work with it.. weird system, where I had to 'search' for progs or somethjing?
<JohnDunnF> I am just a regular Xubuntu user and trying to learn about using IRC but thought I would just log in here and monitor the channel. Is that what people do here?
<JohnDunnF> I am using XChat and have never IRC'd before
<pavlushka> JohnDunnF: no, people ask for help regarding to their problem here.
<pavlushka> but some people just hangs out like me.
<pavlushka> JohnDunnF: What's your problem?
<pavlushka> JohnDunnF: Are you there? or you have become what you meant to others?
<JohnDunnF> Hi I am here now
<JohnDunnF> I was in #ubuntu
<Unit193> pavlushka: He's in -ot too, you can poke him there.
<JohnDunnF> I have no problem I just wanted to learn to use IRC and 'observe" conversations about Xubuntu
<JohnDunnF> Ok I will be quiet here and go chat in OffTopic no
<JohnDunnF> now
<xubuntu63w> HELP
<pavlushka> xubuntu63w: mention the problem please, HELP is not your problem I guess.
<gimpyspaceman> Hello all
<gimpyspaceman> Anyone here know how to fix screen tearing with integrated Intel HD graphics?
<Pelucho> Looking forward to Xubuntu 16.04 LTS launch today!
<Pelucho> Any idea at what time will it come out?
<germanuel24> I just upgraded to 16.04 LTS from 14.04 and on each boot/shutdown i see "/dev/sda1: clean [number] files [number blocks]" for a few seconds..is that normal or something went wrong?
<Unit193> systemd, normal.
<germanuel24> Also normal that it takes about 20 secs until it displays?
<germanuel24> So am i right in assuming that Ubuntu enabled dfsck check on every boot/shutdown now?
<germanuel24> fsck*
<ewet> hi, since I updated my system to 15.10 (way back) my audio has gone complete shit (crackling, sometimes no audio). If I do `sudo killall pulseaudio` it works (sometimes crackling). Did something change in the backend? It was okay before (I upgrade every release, not just LTS).
<ewet> so, are there ways to remedy pulseaudio woes with my intel onboard soundcard?
<ewet> well I guess `sudo update-rc.d pulseaudio disable` it is then ...
<lnostdal> hi guys, is final out? i see this: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/xenial/release/desktop/
<kuba_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/ are those stable 16.04 or beta2?
<kuba_> there is no information that 16.04 has been released
<knome> kuba_, that's because 16.04 isn't released.
<umoukun> Anyone know when 16.04 will be available for download?
<JuJuBee> When will 16.04 release for xubuntu?
<umoukun> heh
<umoukun> I just asked that
<umoukun> today, supposedly
<JuJuBee> sorry, I just joined...
<JuJuBee> Thanks
<JuJuBee> I could just download ubuntu and install xubuntu-desktop I suppose
<knome> ubuntu isn't released either
<JuJuBee> but is that *really* the same?
<JuJuBee> Yes it is
<JuJuBee> I just got it...
<JuJuBee> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<knome> you have been able to get 16.04 for 6 months, but it hasn't been out for 6 months, and it isn't out now
<JuJuBee> Yesterdays daily was committed.
<umoukun> JuJuBee: I'd suggest waiting a few hours and xubuntu 16.04 will probably be availble for download
<knome> the current ETA is indeed "within a few hours", but no promises.
<cmb__> OMG Ubuntu has links to what purports to be xubuntu-16.04 LTS  (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/see-whats-new-ubuntu-16-04-flavors-screenshot) - but there is nothing on xubuntu.org yet. How close to final are those likely to be (appear to be dated 20/4/2016 or 21/4/2016)?
<knome> xubuntu is not out yet, and you shouldn't download any ISOs until the official ones are out
<cmb__> Presumed that - thanks
<Pelucho> I got xubuntu 16.04 already
<Pelucho> seems to be final version
<Pelucho> but people say it's not out yet
<Pelucho> torrent is very busy sharing ATM
<knome> Pelucho, they say it's not out yet because it's not out yet
<Pelucho> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<Pelucho> seems to be out
<knome> it's not.
<Pelucho> I see
<knome> the more people download it before when they "think" it's out, the slower it will be out.
<Pelucho> why?
<knome> because people are using the server capacity that's needed to make the release official.
<Pelucho> well, it's just weird that some flavour are up already, like xubuntu and kubuntu, in the official repo
<Pelucho> like the link I sent
<knome> it is all being *prepared*
<knome> and as i said, the more people look at the link you just pasted to 133 people, the later the actual release will happen
<bodom> Hi there!
<Pelucho> it seem someone put in the daily built of yesterday (20 of April) into the official 16.04 release folder
<Pelucho> it's the same file, with same update time
<bodom> Can't wait for xubuntu 16.04, when it will be out? :D
<knome> Pelucho, yes, please let that someone do their work
<umoukun> heh
<Pelucho> ok
<knome> bodom, sometime today.
<bodom> thank you knome, if it does help, i can keep asking every hour
<bodom> (kidding)
<knome> bodom, it doesn't help to ask at all; it will be out when it is out.
<knome> :P
<umoukun> When will it be out????
<umoukun> /set auto_ask -interval=1hr
<bazhang> !isitout
<ubottu> No, it's not out yet!
<bazhang> what!
 * lnostdal neeeeeds 16.04 naaaw ..   \o/
<genii> Another ~2-2.5 hours
<lnostdal> will actually be leaving for a few months and my stupid idea of installing 15.10 on a server here won't do for long
<lnostdal> ..only until july
<luisssssssss> hello, good morning to you all, can some one please tell me how to know if i have  ssd or hdd on my Xubuntu please? I have been searching on google but all i have found talks about to optimize ssd but i do not know if i have that or an hdd? Some one  help please
<luisssssssss> actually is got nothing to do with the os i have but i just want it to point that out, i have an amd 6 core and i want to know whether i have ssd o hdd please help
<flocculant> luisssssssss: cat /sys/block/sda/queue/rotational
<flocculant> 1 for hdd, 0 for ssd
<flocculant> apparently - http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/65595/how-to-know-if-a-disk-is-an-ssd-or-an-hdd
<luisssssssss> ok i got 1
<luisssssssss> :(
<luisssssssss> i do not find any blogs on how to optimize hdd
<luisssssssss> it takes 1:29 mins to boot
<luisssssssss> i think is a lot
<luisssssssss> oh thank you very much by the way flocculant
<flocculant> check /var/log/dmesg and see where it blocks
<luisssssssss> }bash: var/log/dmesg: No such file or directory
<luisssssssss> i do not have that directory
<aaronraimist> luisssssssss: you need the first /
<luisssssssss> ok
<luisssssssss> i got permission denid
<luisssssssss> even as root
<luisssssssss> any way i got this:
<luisssssssss> (Nothing has been logged yet.)
<luisssssssss> so no info that let me know something is blocking or stopping the booting
<ali1234> install bootchart
<xubuntu16_4> Hey, I noticed that 14.04 LTS is still listed on the site for download, where can I download 16.04?
<xubuntu16_4> Today is the release date, yes?
<flocculant> xubuntu16_4: yes - there is still 7 or so hours of it left - when it's released then it will be on the website
<xubuntu16_4> Alright, thanks
<luisssssssss> i've donwload it already
<luisssssssss> here is the link
<luisssssssss> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<luisssssssss> ok, let's get back to my issue, let me install bootchart}
<cmb__> luisssssssss, that's a pre-release from a daily build earlier in the week - no guarantee its the final version till its on xubuntu.org ...
<luisssssssss> i c
<luisssssssss> as long as it takes less than a minute to boot :P
<luisssssssss> ok i have installed bootchart, let me reboot and i'll let you know how long it takes to boot and that software shows
<luisssssssss> back, still 1.29 to boot
<luisssssssss> so is there any actual way to improve speed on boot up on my xubuntu? some one please
<bazhang> how much ram
<kuba_> is 1.29 bad for HDD? especially if it's laptop
<luisssssssss> 4Gb
<luisssssssss> i think it should take less than 1 minute to boot up
<bazhang> 80 secs to boot?
<luisssssssss> 3445 MiB actually according to terminal, thats my ram
<luisssssssss> around 4Gb
<luisssssssss> 3.6 Gb Ram to be exact
<bazhang> so up the ram, or try something lighter, such as lxde
<bazhang> you might shave 2-3 seconds off
<luisssssssss> with and amd fx6 core computer so i think 1.29 minutes to boot up is slow, i used to have a pentium celeron with 512 and it use to boot in 59 secs
<bazhang> but you lose a tonne of functionality
<luisssssssss> so how come this one newer takes longer
<bazhang> you mean xp
<luisssssssss> nope
<luisssssssss> with xubuntu as well
<bazhang> and netscape or early IE
<luisssssssss> that was last year
<bazhang> no idea
<luisssssssss> but motherboard broke so i have to buy me a new computer wich is this one and it takes way longer to boot up thant that old dinosaur i had
<bazhang> try to up the ram or get something like lxde to shave a couple of seconds off
<luisssssssss> ok
<bazhang> you lose a lot of functionality, but get closer to whatever important boot time to you want by a small fraction
<ali1234> something is obviously waiting for 1 minutes
<ali1234> you have a bug
<ali1234> install bootchart and find out what it is
<luisssssssss> now something else, i bought a microsd(maybe is not the right forum sorry about it) and it was fine, my mistake(i didn't knew) was to copy some files and inserted into my celphone android and not everytime i put it onto my pc it says permission write only or something like that and there is no way to erase anything or change permissions, gparted won't work terminal won't do anygood, do you have an idea on how to change that into  my microsd?
<luisssssssss> oh by the way i already installed bootchart so what now?
<ali1234> reboot and then run bootchart-render
<luisssssssss> i got: bootchart-render: command not found
<luisssssssss> and i reboot my pc after installing bootchart
<ali1234> apparently you don't need it any more
<ali1234> just do systemd-analyze plot > filename.svg
<luisssssssss> ok
<ali1234> then open the svg
<ali1234> then remove bootchart because you don't need it
<simplisity> Is it just me, or has the internet been very quiet about when Xubuntu 16.04 will be out?
<cmb__> Its just been released...
<kuba_> 16.04 is out
<simplisity> i would have expected more fanfar... /r/xubuntu has been dead
<knome> simplisity, http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-16-04-release/
<knome> the xubuntu team doesn't administrate the reddit thread, so..
<dannon> Simplest way to update directly from 14.04?
<knome> dannon, wait until the 16.04.1 release and you are prompted
<dannon> Got it, ok.
* knome changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Xubuntu support | Xubuntu 16.04 LTS is out! http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-16-04-release/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? See the complete support methods list at http://xubuntu.org/help | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<xubuntu69i> I'm in the process of installing Xubuntu 16.04 desktop 64bit. I have not seen the option to install third-party software (i.e. codecs, flash, etc.)
<xubuntu69i> Did I overlook the option or was it not available?
<jpt9> Should 16.04 be showing up in Software Updater yet?
<xubuntuluser> I am trying to upgrade a 15.10 install to 16.04 via the ISO. I've gotten to the point where the installer says "restoring previously installed packages". It keeps saying "failed to create shared memory file /WK2SharedMemory.<SOMENUMBER>: Permission denied" over and over again in the embedded terminal window in the installer.
<xubuntuluser> hmm... says install is finished now... let's see
<slee> hello, anyone else experiencing smba not accepting your password all of a sudden? i can ping the same external HD via samba on other pc/laptop, but starting today, my normal username/password isn't letting me in
<slee> ...on this xubuntu box
<brainwash> bug 1572122
<ubottu> bug 1572122 in samba (Ubuntu) "Samba upgrade break LDAP authentification only for my w7 clients" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1572122
<brainwash> bug 1572876
<ubottu> bug 1572876 in samba (Ubuntu) "After Samba upgrade can't access unpassworded windows share" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1572876
<brainwash> slee: ^
<xubuntu17w> when exactly will the 16.04 update be available?
<kuba_> how come i can't install chrome or any other program in 16.04, i open .deb with software installer, click install and nothing happens
<kuba_> i checked all the options in Software and Updates -> other software
<jpt9> xubuntu17w: Assuming it's similar to stock Ubuntu, according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes, they'll enable LTS to LTS upgrades in 16.04.1, in 3 months.
<jpt9> I'm not sure about for 15.10.
<flocculant> kuba_: that was supposedly fixed - bug 1551707
<ubottu> bug 1551707 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Installing local debs gives an error dialog" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1551707
<slee> hi, it appears the recent update to samba broke the smb client in xubuntu 14.04, anyone else run across this yet and found a fix?
<xubuntu17w> Can I download the iso and update without burning a DVD or using a USB?
<flocculant> kuba_: in the meantime you can use gdebi to do that if you need a gui tool
<flocculant> slee: did you see comments from brainwash above?
<slee> yes, thanks
<slee> guess i'll rollback
<slee> <mistralol> slee: it broke evolution -mapi and -ews as well
<flocculant> xubuntu17w: should become available for 15.10 soon afaik - they needed to deal with http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release - which they have now
<oloobo> hi..! is it me or .. cannot boot on the iso image downloaded and dd'ed to an usb key?
<jpt9> Quick question -- I'm assuming that running "update-manager -d" only checks for development releases for that session of running the program, and it doesn't change anything behind the scenes?
<jpt9> Well, the upgrade's done.  Almost everything is fine -- it changed my wallpaper, and the resized mouse pointer I set isn't showing up immediately when I login.
<jpt9> (Or rather, the standard cursor shape is the default size; all the others are the larger one I specified in settings.)
<jpt9> Huh.  I don't think one of the PPAs I use has been updated for 16.04 yet.
<jpt9> And it doesn't matter right now.  At least until the next version of Audacity comes out.
<angel1604lts> xubuntu 16.04 great work
<RoadRunner> started getting a blue tooth indicator in my indicator plugin in Panel.  Can blue tooth start be disabled? ie: not how to hide the icon but not to have the process start in the first place?
<zeioth_> Congratulations for 16.04!
<bluebluebell> hello, I would like to update to 16.04, how risky? im running xubuntu 15.10 and really like how its working. what are pro's con's? should i upgrade or just fresh install?
<knome> 15.10 will be EOL in july 2016, so you will have to upgrade sooner than later.
<bluebluebell> your right, either way i have to upgrade.
<Rhony> Morning all, im from Asia, is that safe if i upgrade from 15 to 16LTS ?
<liquidsnake_> i don't see why not
<Rhony> Hmm, reading the last information from beta 2 that xubuntu team say x.15 can be upgrading to 16lts using another method, but i didn't find what that im should gonna use
<RoadRunner> guys, any advice on blue tooth?
<xangua> Yes, don't get too cheap Bluetooth headphones
#xubuntu 2016-04-22
<RoadRunner> xangua: :) I started getting a blue tooth indicator in my indicator plugin in Panel.  Can blue tooth start be disabled? ie: not how to hide the icon but not to have the process start in the first place?
<xubuntu90w> hello, I just did a clean install of 16.04 and have removed a few default applications: parole (which I replaced with VLC) and pidgin (which I simply never use). I did so by using the command sudo-apt get purge package. Is this the best way to completely remove default apps?
<ali1234> yes
<xubuntu90w> Does the purge command remove all packages and dependencies?
<ali1234> no
<ali1234> you need autoremove to remove dependencies
<xubuntu90w> Well, my intention is to completely remove the software
<ali1234> you probably won't find many though
<xubuntu90w> Can I still use the autoremove command although I've already purged?
<ali1234> yes it is a separate command
<xubuntu90w> Got it
<ali1234> you have to purge first otherwise there will be no unused dependencies
<xubuntu90w> So I should purge and follow with the autoremove command when I uninstall software?
<ali1234> yes
<ali1234> if you want
<xubuntu90w> alright thanks
<ali1234> there is no benefit to uninstalling software, unless you are really limited on disk space
<xubuntu90w> Just tried autoremove, but get the notification that 'parole' is not installed, so not removed
<ali1234> you don't specify a package with autoremove
<xubuntu90w> I see
<xubuntu90w> How is autoremove different from autoclean?
<ali1234> maybe you can and it will remove that package and all dependencies
<ali1234> but i never used it like that
<ali1234> clean/autoclean is for cleaning up the package cache
<ali1234> the downloaded files. not the installed files
<ali1234> look in /var/cache/apt
<ali1234> it is for cleaning that
<xubuntu90w> checking now
<xubuntu90w> Don't see anything related to either parole or pidgin in that folder
<xubuntu90w> But anyway, what lead me to beleive that the applications were not completely removed is that parole is listed in 'settings editor' on the left hand menu
<xubuntu90w> Is it safe to run the autoremove and autoclean commands regularly to maintain the system?
<xubuntu90w> Or is there a potential to remove system files that are needed
<ali1234> theoretically it is safe
<ali1234> but bugs happen
<xubuntu90w> should I use sudo or no
<xubuntu90w> when running those
<ali1234> it wont work without sudo
<xubuntu90w> got it
<xubuntu90w> I've been told that, unlike windows, ubuntu requires no defraging
<ali1234> windows doesn't require defragging either
<xubuntu90w> Oh, I assumed it was considering windows OS' have the disk defrag utility
<ali1234> they tried to remove it and people complained
<xubuntu90w> interesting
<ali1234> buy an ssd if drive speed is a problem
<xubuntu90w> It's not an issue, I was looking into an SSD but my I have a decent warranty with my machine so I can replace the hdd if it fails for free
<xubuntu90w> So i'll likely just wait to get an SSD when I get a new laptop
<xubuntu90w> *but I have
<xubuntu90w> Plus xubuntu is super fast to begin with
<xubuntu82w> on startup, the bluetooth icon appears in my panel (but I don't have bluetooth). How can I stop it from appearing?
<xubuntu82w> Is there a system app for changing what launches on the panel? There's no way to remove it from the indicator plugin settings
<jpt9> Okay, *almost* everything works after the update.  The mouse pointer seems to disappear when I unlock it, but changing the pointer shape (by typing a bit in the Whisker menu and pointing around) seems to get it back...
<Magnetz74> Does anyone use wmctile?
<xubuntu468> hi
<xubuntu38w> is xubuntu 16.04 visible for anyone on the software updater? for me (14.04) it just says I can upgrade to 15.10
<Unit193> xubuntu38w: For LTS releases, it won't prompt until .1
<xubuntu38w> does that mean I should upgrade to 15.10 so I can go to 16.04?
<Unit193> Not usually, no.
<Magnetz74> Still trying to find people to help me use wmctile to auto-tile windows using xfwm4
<Magnetz74> No one uses wmctile? https://github.com/mreq/wmctile
<Magnetz74> Anyone here know ruby?
<Magnetz74> Where is the config file where my keyboard shortcuts in Xubuntu are stored?
<Magnetz74> They're not in /etc/xdg/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml or /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml
<Rhony> Hello, is anybody get successfully upgrading to 16 from 15 ?
<Magnetz74> Ah, found it... It's in .config of course
<Magnetz74> I haven't tried it yet personally
<PlanckWalk> I've been using the Xenial beta of Xubuntu for a while, and saw the release today.  However, I can't update - "sudo apt update" tells me W: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/InRelease  Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NOSPLIT' (does the network require authentication?)"
<PlanckWalk> Will I have to wipe and reinstall from CD?
<PlanckWalk> As in, it's pretty much a throwaway system that I was just testing the beta, and wondering whether I'm better off just downloading a fresh release CD
<scottf> Hi there. I have a Dell D600 that I just put xubuntu 16.04 on but I cannot get my wifi up and running. My Broadcom card has PCIid of 14e4:4324 and installed the firmware-b43-installer and rebooted but still nothing. Any help on next steps would be appreciated... Thanks!
<scottf> I also ran the following commands sudo modprobe -r b43  sudo modprobe b43      sudo rfkill unblock all per a ubuntu post I found that appeared to be authoritative.
<Rhony> Yey, im successfully upgrading from 15.10 to 16.04 LTS 😀/ device: HP ProBook 440
<sorinel1o> Hello. When I run the Software Updater, it tells me a new version is out. But when I click on upgrade and type my user password, the window/application simply disappears. Anyone has encountered this behavior before ?
<ma> hello
<ma> can't install Chrome 64 on 16.04.
<ma> no xchat in 16.04 too.
<ma> what is going on?
<flocculant> ma: use hexchat - fork of xchat
<flocculant> chrome there is apparently and issue with it and gnome software, you can use gdebi to do the same thing
<ma_> and what about chrome64?
<ma_> to use ff? :>
<ma_> blubird xfce theme?
<flocculant> ma_: install gdebi - use that to install chrome from it's .deb
<flocculant> ma_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/FinalRelease/Xubuntu
<ma_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ma_>  google-chrome-stable
<ma_> no go ...
<ma_> when chrome64 is installed via gdebi after that in the update:
<ma_> W: http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release.gpg: Signature by key 4CCA1EAF950CEE4AB83976DCA040830F7FAC5991 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<ma_>  
<pieplu> hi all, may i ask a question here : i face an annoying gui experience : i use a lot of distant VMs and i connect to then either using xephyr or rdesktop, but those two windowed apps have the same icon in "Window Buttons" taskbar, so that it's quite hard to differenciate wich icon i must click to show up the wanted VM. So ideally i would like a tool to set icons dynamically for windows, a command line tool would be great (i already use 
<ma_> 16.04 is a crap for now.
<pellski> hi! could someone enlighten me abit, i got this new monitor yesterday, i connected it and it works as its supposed to (got another screen connected aswell they both work) However i cant change wallpaper on my new screen, its like the old screen is still mounted or something, how do i get past this?
<pellski> this is what my xrandr output looks like http://pastebin.com/UW9utsHT
<ewet> hi, what is a reliable way to fix pulseaudio woes? I have just upgraded to 16.04. I'm perfectly okay with a how-to
<xubuntu09w> is xubuntu 16.04 minimal cd available somewhere?
<max12345> ewet because I'm also looking into solving a sound problem I found these two guides, I don't know if they're helpful though: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1885240
<ewet> everytime I upgrade (x)ubuntu I have to convince it to use both my integrated sound chip and the pci card. I know, I did it before but I keep forgetting how ... :-/
<ewet> max12345: the oneliner in Step 1 in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure is a real gem :-/
<max12345> ewet, ok I might try that one myself then
<ewet> max12345: please don't, that was sarcasm!
<max12345> oh because it just deletes all configs?
<ewet> mostly because it does an `apt-get` (pretty much re-installing ubuntu) and then the same one with `-y` after that.
<max12345> ewet,  oh that one, hehe I thought the one earlier, I didn't really read it... it's just something I found.
<sorinel1o> Hello. When I run the Software Updater, it tells me a new version is out. But when I click on upgrade and type my user password, the window/application simply disappears. Anyone has encountered this behavior before ?
<ewet> awesome. it magically appeared. I did nothing™
<ewet> well, my sound problems are fixed then :) *shakes head*
<max12345> ewet, that has been my experience with sound control too
<max12345> or things remain unfixed
<ewet> it's schroedinger's pulse audio :)
<pelle_> Hi! could someone help me with this please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321334&p=13474471#post13474471 its so freakin annoying
<xubuntu93w> Hi, I've installed xubuntu 16.04 then tried to change themes. I've downloaded some new themes then extracted and copied the folder to /usr/share/themes but can't find them in "appearance" program. But i can see them in "window manager"
<xubuntu93w> can anyone help me plz?
<pavlushka> xubuntu93w: wait for a while, someone might help you but I dont know much about it.
<knome> xubuntu93w, if the themes are window manager themes only, then they shouldn't appear under appearance
<xubuntu93w> okay :)
<xubuntu93w> Thanks @pavlushka
<pavlushka> xubuntu93w: well, thank knome ,:p
<xubuntu93w> ok, I guess xfwm4 are window manager theme only ?
<knome> yes
<Reptilia> Software center not opening on Xubuntu 16.04. Wi-Fi not working on Xubuntu 16.04.
<knome> Reptilia, have you filed bugs?
<Reptilia> knome:Nope
<knome> "reporting" on this channel isn't useful
<Reptilia> knome:Was thinking that it's a known issue and that there might be a quick fix.
<knome> if it was a known issue, it would have been mentioned in the release announcement/notes, which you have surely read?
<knome> anyway, are you referring to the ubuntu software center?
<knome> gnome software replaced that in 16.04 in both ubuntu and xubuntu, and i don't know if the USC should work at all any more
<knome> on "wifi doesn't work", we'll need details like your wifi adapter to be able to even start debugging
<Reptilia> knome:Yup, i meant the new "Software" app.
<Reptilia> It won't even execute.
<Reptilia> knome:Intel Centrino Advanced 6200-N
<Reptilia> knome:Actually, it loads, but it is not working at all (Search is not returning results, icons are missing, there is nothing that is click-able, etc.)
<xubuntu78d> hey, I was trying to install 16.04 but at the end of the installation I faced this: the 'grub-efi-ia32' package failed to install into /target/. without the grub boot loader, the installed system will not boot
<xubuntu78d> how to I solve this problem?
<xubuntu95i> hi
<knob> Hello everyone!
<knob> Just upgraded to 16.04
<knob> So far, so good...   got an odd bug where the pointer (mouse) disappears from screen.  It moves, and highlights and clicks, yet I can't see the pointer itself.
<thc202> knob, seems to be one of the known issues described in http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-16-04-release/
<knob> thc202, checking that link out now!
<knob> thanks
<knob> hmm... mouse just re-popped up
<knob> wth
<knob> When returning from lock, the cursor disappears on the desktop, you can bring the cursor back with Ctrl+Alt+F1 followed by Ctrl+Alt+F7
<knob> nice nice =)
<thc202> :)
<knob> the only other thing I've seen... is that in panel, I always added some items.   Like the Workspace... yet one of the "items" is missing.
<knob> There is the CPU
<knob> wait... scratch that.  I am babbling... it's right there.
<knob> Instead of the "CPU Graph" item, I use the "System Load Monitor" item.
<knob> Hmm... I think it's in a 16.04 VM from scratch that I don't see the "System Load Monitor" item.   Confirming in a sec...
<knob> Nope... it's also there.   Scratch all the my lasts 5 sentences.  Everything is as it should be.  =)
<Mike1> hi folks! When I click on “Sound Settings” in the indicator sound applet nothing happens. Any package I have to install for it?
<Mike1> I’ve upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04
<GeekDewd> Is webcam support really disabled in 16.04?
<flocculant> GeekDewd: for mugshot
<flocculant> not generally
<GeekDewd> ah, ok
<GeekDewd> The webcam on my laptop doesn't work correctly in 15.10 anyways, so I'm not overly concerned
<xubuntu32w> Hello?
<xubuntu30w> hello, anyone here that could lend me a hand with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321334&p=13474471#post13474471
<xubuntu87w> i'm having trouble configuring bluez tarball on xubuntu 16.04
<xubuntu87w> could someone help me?
<g4b1t> hi guys, xubuntu 16.04 will downgrade my kernel if I upgrade from 14.04?
<pelle__> Hello, could someone please take a look at this, been at it for the whole day but gotten nowhere http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2321334&p=13474471#post13474471
<krytarik> !info linux-generic | g4b1t
<ubottu> g4b1t: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.21.22 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 11 kB
<g4b1t> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Xserall> Hello everyone does anyone know an alternative for "gnome-control-center network" for xfce nm-connection-editor lets me create multiple networks and vlans but there is no option to turn them on and off.
<xubuntu08w> is anyone else having an issue with the mouse pointer dissapearing randomly?
<xubuntu08w> I
<xubuntu08w> I'm on 16.04, the only fix is to log off and back on again
<xubuntu08w> Tried going to disable 'unknown display' in my system settings, but there is no unknown display. So the issue is caused by something else
<flocculant> xubuntu08w: no - the only fix is NOT to do that
<flocculant> read the release announcement in the topic
<flocculant> xubuntu08w: unless of course - you are actually seeing this randomly - in which case that's a new issue
<xubuntu08w> Well, when I log in it is visible (it currently is). However, after some time it will become invisble, though it still functions. This doesn't happen every time I use my machine.
<flocculant> xubuntu08w: so this is not after screen lock?
<xubuntu08w> It may occur after locking the screen. I haven't made that connection.
<flocculant> xubuntu08w: well that IS a known issue - with intel graphics
<flocculant> please check :)
<xubuntu08w> Checking now
<xubuntu08w> the solution listed works
<xubuntu08w> just tested
<xubuntu08w> thanks, sorry I missed that release note, I just briefly glanced over them
<flocculant> lol
<xubuntu08w> yeah my bad haha
<pelle_> Hi i got 2 monitors connected, they both work. but the main one i cant set desktop wallpaper etc on, in settings editor only the 2nd screen shows up. Same thing if i look in displays.xml why is that? and how do i get my main monitor stored in displays.xml?
<jannemann> ac
<smenkare> anyone done the upgrade to 16?
<laurah> yesterday :)
<jannemann> just installed 16.04, but didnt really upgrade. Im afraid of errors^^
<jannemann> seems like they've done a bit of work on the graphics and font
<xubuntu34w> hi im having 2 issues.
<xubuntu34w> 1 whenever i close the lid on my hp tc4200 and open it up again it gets stuck on a black screen
<xubuntu34w> and 2, for some reason the system isnt switching over to my second battery when my main one discharges
<xubuntu34w> i have an HP travel battery and my main one.
<brontide> anyone have a pointer for google chrome not respecting scrolling direction for the rest of the system.  It's always using "natural" no matter what the system settings are.
<brontide> I have searched and checked chrome://flags without any luck.
<xubuntu01w> any volunteers able to help?
<Azelphur> !ask | xubuntu01w
<ubottu> xubuntu01w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu01w> hello, i have 2 issues. 1, when i shut the lid on my laptop and open it back up my computer gets stuck on a black screen. 2, my computer uses 2 batteries one main and one travel, when the main discharges it doesnt switch over to the travel one.
<brontide> I've got a Dell CB 13 and the backlight controls of xubuntu don't seem to work right.  I can echo brightness command to /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight, but the statusbar or media keys don't seem to have any effect ( except show an indicator that is incorrect )
<xubuntu25i> Hi guys, I was wondering how can install the xubuntu-restricted-extras without flash and java?
<xubuntu25i> in the new fotware manager there's no restricted extras
<xubuntu25i> software
<xubuntu25i> and the command line installes everything inlcuding java and flash
<xubuntu25i> but I don't want java nor flash
<mrkramps> xubuntu25i, apt-cache show xubuntu-restricted-extras
<mrkramps> and the just choose manually the packages you want
<xubuntu25i> oh this is sooo call thanks :-)
<mrkramps> probably you will also have a loog at:$ apt-cache show xubuntu-restricted-addons
<xubuntu01w> when you get your question answered it is ;)
<mrkramps> --loog ++look
<xubuntu25i> thanks much appreciated
<xubuntu25i> have a nice day
<mrkramps> you're welcome
<mrkramps> xubuntu01w, when closing the lid does your laptop suspend?
<xubuntu01w> im assuming it does, the wifi indicator shuts down
<mrkramps> disable suspend on closing lid might help then
<xubuntu01w> is suspend different than sleep?
<mrkramps> afaik not
<xubuntu01w> is this a bug?
<mrkramps> suspend does not always work reliably on some devices
<mrkramps> xubuntu01w, just look around on the net for your laptop model and ubuntu + suspend
<xubuntu01w> okay, i will try that. might you know what the issue is with my battery? my travel battery does not take over
<xubuntu01w> i've looked around and it says that its been fixed but seems like it hasnt.
<mrkramps> xubuntu01w, concerning your battery issue i have no idea, sry … it is quite some specific problem
<xubuntu01w> okay thank you very very much
<xubuntu01w> i appreciate you volunteering your help linux is awesome
<dsfdsf> hi, updating from 14.04 to 16.04, booted from stick(live), i get xubuntu splash screen, then mouse, but to of scren reads "A start job is running for Ubuntu live CD installer (2min 2s / no limit)"
<dsfdsf> and it's hung there, any ideas?
<uofm49426> before i go into problem i first will give my system info im using Dell inspiron 3452 running xubuntu 16.04
<uofm49426> running from a usb hard drive
<uofm49426> specs intel celeron n3050 4gb ram intel 5300 hd graphics
<uofm49426> everytime i boot in to system i need to ender nomodeset
<uofm49426> everytime i boot in to system i need to enter nomodeset
<GeekDewd> What happened to the software center in 16.04? I tried installing google-chrome.deb by double-click, and it popped up looking very oddly from how I remember in previous releases. Plus, the install button didn't work. Anyways, I ended up using dpkg and apt-get to satisfy the dependencies.
<mrkramps> GeekDewd, USC is deprecated, since 16.04 Gnome Software is used
<GeekDewd> Ah. That's probably why it looks nothing like USC
<uofm49426> what do i need to do to fix this
<GeekDewd> uofm49426: You can specify that parameter in /etc/default/grub
<DUKENUKEM> hi guys, im here in the install CD.  During install, will xubuntu format BOTH hard drives, or just one?   /dev/sda is the one I want to format and install, and /dev/sdb is one i dont want the installation to touch
<GeekDewd> then run the update-grub utility after editing /etc/default/grub
<DUKENUKEM> my question is for if i choose to have xubuntu do it automatically
<GeekDewd> The line you'll need to change is GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<DUKENUKEM> rather than myself
<uofm49426> i dont do this in 15.04 why does it do this now
<GeekDewd> uofm49426: Your hardware could be becoming deprecated, though I can't really say for certain why it's doing what it's doing
#xubuntu 2016-04-23
<mrkramps> DUKENUKEM, you should be able to select the specific drive in the next step
<DUKENUKEM> god dang it i wish i knew that before
<mrkramps> and in case of doubt just unplug /dev/sdb
<DUKENUKEM> i just made a 250mb ext2 partition mount point /boot at sda1, and then made LVM crypto partition ext4 mount point /
<DUKENUKEM> hopefully thats enough
<DUKENUKEM> i didnt use a swap i figured i would add it later as a swap file
<DUKENUKEM> since my machine has a lot of ram it should handle the install
<mrkramps> good choice
<GeekDewd> Yeah, I always disconnect extra drives that I don't want formatted as a precaution
<DUKENUKEM> well lets hope i did this rigt
<DUKENUKEM> right
<DUKENUKEM> because its installing now
<DUKENUKEM> lol
<DUKENUKEM> im a recent debian convert to xubuntu
<DUKENUKEM> im really impressed with it i tried it out at work
<mrkramps> DUKENUKEM, EFI boot management?
<DUKENUKEM> my box doesnt have efi
<mrkramps> ok, then it should work
<DUKENUKEM> at least i didnt have efi related partitions on it before
<DUKENUKEM> ok great
<DUKENUKEM> i think it just finished up
<DUKENUKEM> ill see everyone on the other side, hopefully /dev/sdb is still intact
<xubuntu29w> Hi all. I've downloaded chrome but when I double-click and open in the software app (I'm on 16.04 - new app) and I click install, nothing happens. Any ideas? Thanks!
<GeekDewd> hey xubuntu29w, I was having this issue myself earlier
<GeekDewd> I ended up installing it via the terminal. Browse to that directory and run 'dpkg -i google-chrome-deb-name.db'
<GeekDewd> After it runs, it'll say to do something with apt-get to fix dependencies
<GeekDewd> sudo apt-get -f install
<GeekDewd> You'll need sudo on the dpkg command as well
<xubuntu29w> Thanks a lot, GeekDewd, I'll give that a try!
<krytarik> LP bug 1573206, fwiw.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573206 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Software does not install third-party .deb packages" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1573206
<xubuntu29w> Ah okay, so hopefuly will be sorted soon then?
 * GeekDewd marks himself as affected by bug 
<GeekDewd> xubuntu29w: I can't see how it wouldn't be fixed soon, it's a very high profile bug
<the-erm1> Will the software updater automatically tell me when it's ok to install 16.04?
<the-erm1> 16.04 is out, and I'm running 14.04.  Yet nothing is telling me it's time to upgrade.
<the-erm1> Perhaps I should also be asking ... do i need to do 15.* then 16.04 ?
<krytarik> !ltsupgrade | the-erm1
<ubottu> the-erm1: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<the-erm1> cool.
<the-erm1> I wonder how much stuff is going to break ...
<the-erm1> I kinda want to play around with the snap packages :)
<xubuntu29w> GeekDewd: I get this error: sudo dpkg -i google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb (Reading database ... 156054 files and directories currently installed.) Preparing to unpack google-chrome-stable_current_amd64.deb ... Unpacking google-chrome-stable (50.0.2661.86-1) over (50.0.2661.86-1) ... dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of google-chrome-stable:  google-chrome-stable depends on libappindicator1; however:   Package l
<xubuntu29w> dpkg: error processing package google-chrome-stable (--install):  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured Processing triggers for man-db (2.7.5-1) ... Processing triggers for gnome-menus (3.13.3-6ubuntu3) ... Processing triggers for desktop-file-utils (0.22-1ubuntu5) ... Processing triggers for mime-support (3.59ubuntu1) ... Errors were encountered while processing:  google-chrome-stable
<xubuntu29w> is there something obvious i am doing wrong?
<WitherSlick> I'm loving 16.04 so far
<GeekDewd> xubuntu29w: it's supposed to do that
<GeekDewd> The dependency errors are then fixed with apt-get
<xubuntu29w> ah nice, thanks!
<xubuntu29w> Thanks for all your help - bye!
<xubuntu08w> Does anyone know of a simple/light audio converter?
<xubuntu08w> I need to convert WAV files to flac
<xubuntu08w> Maybe there's a gmusicbrowser plugin?
<GeekDewd> You could use ffmpeg from the command line
<xubuntu08w> Does that require an install or is it a system command
<GeekDewd> A lot of programs depend on it, so I wouldn't be surprised if it's already installed. I'm not sure if it ships with Xubuntu though
<GeekDewd> `ffmpeg -i file.wav output.flac` is the way to use it to convert wav to flac
<xubuntu08w> Can I convert an entire folder at once?
<GeekDewd> You'll have to use a bash for loop, which doesn't necessarily fall under the 'simple' requirement
<xubuntu08w> Yeah, I'd likely have difficulty doing that
<xubuntu08w> I guess I can do it individually
<xubuntu08w> Since I'm converting just a couple albums
<GeekDewd> http://unix.stackexchange.com/a/114917
<xubuntu08w> How does the software know the location of the file by simply providing the name?
<GeekDewd> It works on files in the "current directory" (which is set with the `cd` command)
<GeekDewd> Are you familiar with the linux terminal much at all? If you aren't I highly recommend taking a quick class on it (on codecademy for example)
<xubuntu08w> Not too familiar. I've been using Xubuntu on a basic level for roughly a year now (after switching from Windows). I've been getting by from using the Wiki for specific commands, but still have a basic knowledge.
<GeekDewd> find -name "*.wav" -exec bash -c 'ffmpeg -i "{}" "${0/.wav}.flac"' {} \;
<GeekDewd> xubuntu08w: Make sure you have a backup of your files. That line *should* batch convert all wav to flac in all directories recursively
<GeekDewd> However, if anything goes wrong it's good to have backups
<GeekDewd> You'll want to browse to the folder with your albums in it, then right click in that folder and press 'open terminal here'
<xubuntu08w> Gotcha. I do have backups on an external drive.
<GeekDewd> then run that command from there
<xubuntu08w> Okay, any need to provide additional info within that command?
<GeekDewd> It shouldn't delete the original wav files, just generate new flac files from them in the same directories
<GeekDewd> No, that should find and convert automatically (provided you're in the right directory) for all files in that directory and sub-folders/sub-directories
<xubuntu08w> Thanks
<xubuntu08w> Will try that now
 * GeekDewd is using the terms folder and directory interchangeably, they are the same thing 
<xubuntu08w> First, how do I check if ffmpeg is installed (in the terminal)?
<GeekDewd> Just type 'ffmpeg' or 'ffmpeg -h' and see if it comes up with anything, or says not found
<GeekDewd> The first one 'ffmpeg' invokes the default action (which should be help), the second one explicitly invokes the help text
<xubuntu08w> wasn't installed
<xubuntu08w> went ahead and installed it
<xubuntu08w> side note: I absolutely love how simple the terminal is (e.g. suggesting whether or not I wish to install the program)
<xubuntu08w> Fantastic, it worked
<GeekDewd> I'm not actually sure what it is that provides those suggestions. Anyone in here know if it's built into bash, or if it's some kind of separate utility?
<xubuntu08w> Thanks GeekDewd
<GeekDewd> Glad to hear it worked :)
<xubuntu08w> I will save that command and use it in the future
<GeekDewd> If you don't mind me asking, why convert from wav to flac in the first place? I like a good story
<xubuntu08w> I bought some albums that came with digital downloads (which were offered in either wav or mp3). I prefer lossless audio, so I downloaded them in wav format. However, my digital music library is in flac format because wav takes up significantly more space. Flac files are compressed, but retain the same lossless quality. So, it's just more convenient.
<xubuntu08w> For example, the album I just converted was 1.8 gigs in wav format, but is 1.1 gigs in flac format.
<GeekDewd> Ah. I thought flac was uncompressed. That makes sense
<xubuntu08w> Yep
<xubuntu08w> also, if I wanted to convert different audio formats, can I simply replace ".wav" and ".flac" in the command to alter the result?
<xubuntu08w> e.g. alac to flac
<GeekDewd> yes
<GeekDewd> do note that 'wav' is listed twice in that command
<xubuntu08w> I see, will keep that in mind
<GeekDewd> once to find .wav files, and a second time to change the '.wav' to '.flac'
<xubuntu08w> Ok, makes more sense now
<krytarik> !info command-not-found
<ubottu> command-not-found (source: command-not-found): Suggest installation of packages in interactive bash sessions. In component main, is standard. Version 0.3ubuntu16.04 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 26 kB
<GeekDewd> krytarik: thanks
<krytarik> Sure.
<xubuntu08w> "guessed channel layout for input stream m#0.0 : stereo" is the only line listed in a different color when I run the command.
<xubuntu08w> Should I disregard that
<GeekDewd> xubuntu08w: It's just highlighted to bring attention to the fact that it's guessing, and that you specify if it's guessing wrong
<GeekDewd> it should be fine to disregard as long as the converted output sounds alright.
<xubuntu08w> yeah, sounds fine
<GeekDewd> Or if you know that the source audio track is not stereo (e.g. 5.1 surround) you'd want to make sure that's set
<xubuntu08w> I will check the physical CD
<Maisurando> after suspend the mouse pointer is not visible.
<Maisurando> Light Locker Settings in 16.04 are ... where?
<zekk> anybody know when/if it will possible to install amd proprietary fglrx driver for 16.04?
<rigo88> hi. is an E450 based laptop not enough for the latest linux distros anymore or am i doing something wrong? :)
<Maisurando> rigo88: Lenovo?
<rigo88> uh huh
<rigo88> Maisurando: an S205 with added ram so it's got 4gibs
<Maisurando> In chemistry, pyrophosphate is a phosphorus oxyanion. Compounds such as salts and esters are also called pyrophosphates. The group is also called diphosphate or dipolyphosphate, although this should not be confused with two phosphates. As a food additive, diphosphates are known as E450.
<rigo88> lol
<Maisurando> it looks big enough to me.
<rigo88> it's annoyingly slow tbh. but maybe it's just me. i was asking in the win room if the embedded win is faster than the enterprise but it's not.
<rigo88> should i try lubuntu? or which is the smallest or how to ask.. fastest?
<Maisurando> how much RAM?
<rigo88> i'm not playing or doing any hard stuff, writing, some facebook and youtube while
<rigo88> 4gibs.
<Maisurando> it is more than enough for Xubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<Maisurando> how big is the SSD?
<rigo88> as i feel it's more like a cpu problem. ram gets not even near full, and as i type the letters appear now after like 3-4 sec..
<rigo88> it's a normal 3.5hdd a wd blue 320gb
<Maisurando> super! and what is the CPU?
<rigo88> E-450
<rigo88> :P
<rigo88> it gets super hot like 95C but it is slow right after starting up.. check the top command i'll post right away. FF is eating up all the resources i guess
<Maisurando> last year I tried one laptop with that crappy AMD cpu.
<Maisurando> it was the same with Xubuntu and Lubuntu.
<Maisurando> Slow, heat and system halt. Crap.
<Maisurando> Sell it to some windows dude and buy some Intel stuff.
<rigo88> Maisurando: http://paste.ubuntu.com/15997700/
<rigo88> yeah it's about to happen i don't need any extra heating source in my life :) i'm gonna move to the promise land soon anyway. i might get a great offer with an i3 soon. so yeah. trash this and grab a new one...
<Maisurando> I have an older Intell with 1/4 of these results.
<Maisurando> with 20+ tabs open and not even a fan running.
<Maisurando> thinkpad forever.
<rigo88> lol that sounds good. thanks :)
<Maisurando> buy old thinkpad and have a life.
<Maisurando> font rendering is crap in 16.04. esp. non latin fonts.
<Maisurando> Droid Sans latin in the menus and window title is ok.
<xubuntu40w> hello
<Maisurando> all other symbols render crap.
<Maisurando> in 14.04 was perfect.
<Maisurando> why did you faced it?
<xubuntu40w> I have problems with installing epson xp-205 on xubuntu 16.04
<xubuntu40w> downloades the deb package from epson, but can not install it
<Maisurando> I can't install Chrome. Same crap.
<xubuntu40w> any issues with the new software center?
<Maisurando> yes, it is crap.
<Maisurando> Xubuntu 14.04 was perfect from the beginning.
<Maisurando> but the developers tried to improve it.
<Maisurando> thanks for all the efforts.
<knome> Maisurando, please remember that this is a family-friendly channel
<Maisurando> knome: ah, sorry.
<Maisurando> knome: probably refugees and gay friendly too?
<knome> uhm?
<ondondil> I always use gdebi to install deb packages. Software center were always causing trouble for me
<knome> this channel is designed for xubuntu support; whoever has a support question can come and ask.
<Maisurando> the problem in 16.04 is that is it is not only the sw center.
<Maisurando> knome: why didn't you stay on your position.
<Maisurando> at least he had a working OS.
<Maisurando> xubuntu has not been that bad since 6.06 LTS.
<knome> Maisurando, please stop the trolling
<xubuntu40w> thx
<qpol> hey
<qpol> how do you increase the window size in vbox i've frshly installed xubuntu
<marcust> hey, any keyboard layout experts here? I just upgraded to xenial and now I lost the ability to use terminator shortcuts like CTRL+ALT+O when I switch the keyboard layout to us english via the keyboard application. German works fine, the keys should be the same though. And it worked in 15.10
<OperatingLiberto> Hi all. Love Xubuntu. Just upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04. Along the way, I found that after decrypting the disk during boot, my laptop goes to a black screen on each boot. I have to open up a tty and run startx for x11/xfce. After, menu options and themes look a little messed up (http://i.imgur.com/TLH9HGP.png). Anyone run into the same?
<sector_0> hey
<sector_0> I think there's a problem with lightlocker but I'm not sure
<sector_0> everytime my screen locks, when I attempt to wake the computer, the screen just remains black, and the only way to recover is to restart
<sector_0> if I turn off the lightlocker all is well; even if the screen goes to sleep, i can wake it without any troubles
<sector_0> but as long as the lightlocker is enabled, i have problems
<sector_0> any ideas?
<OperatingLiberto> sector_0, I'm having a similar issue (see above). You can pull up a tty when that happens and run `startx`, though you'll be in a new x11 session it appears. I'll try reinstalling `lightdm` and `light-locker`. Already tried to reconfigure nvidia settings, though no change.
<sector_0> OperatingLiberto, i just joined the channel, I didn't see what you said
<sector_0> and I'm using an ATI GPU though
<sector_0> I haven't thought about the tty though, but that's rather inconvenient
<OperatingLiberto> sector_0, here's my prior description:
<OperatingLiberto> > Just upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04. Along the way, I found that after decrypting the disk during boot, my laptop goes to a black screen on each boot. I have to open up a tty and run startx for x11/xfce. After, menu options and themes look a little messed up (http://i.imgur.com/TLH9HGP.png). Anyone run into the same?
<sector_0> oh ok
<OperatingLiberto> I reinstalled and reconfigured lightdm, though still experiencing the same.
<sector_0> yeah i just read the known issues with 16.04 and it has a coupe bugs
<sector_0> couple*
<sector_0> http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-16-04-release/
<sector_0> see the known issues
<sector_0> I had that problem with 14.04LTS though, but it was because of my ati drivers
<sector_0> are you using the proprietary drivers for your GPU?
<OperatingLiberto> Using "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)"
<shugal> Greetings! I'm having problems with Dropbox on 16.04. The indicator applet doesn't work very well, i e no DB pic, no real menu etc.
<shugal> Solved it while waiting. Bye!
<sector_0> wished I had caught him
<sector_0> chances are the fix he used wasn't permanent
<sector_0> ...but that aside I won't advise anyone use dropbox
<sector_0> OperatingLiberto, do you have a separate GPU, or are you using the integrated graphics on your CPU?
<OperatingLiberto> sector_0, using integrated Intel graphics. No separate GPU (ultrabook)
<sector_0> oh ok
<sector_0> well that is rather strange...usually linux doesn't have issues with integrated graphics
<bekks> Depends.
<bekks> That had been one ancient Intel integrated graphics chipset which was ... horrible. :)
<OperatingLiberto> I've been running Xubuntu on this laptop since 2014, but I've run into this same issue a couple of times directly following a release upgrade. Unfortunately, I don't recall how I've resolved it.
<sector_0> bekks, anything ancient works horribly with modern stuff
<sector_0> i remember just recently my PSU stopped working and I tried switching it out for an old PSU i had lying around. It seemed to work....until my SSD started to fail :|
<Reptilia> Software center or newly called "Software" is not showing any info when opened on 16.04. I am just seeing the menus "All", "Installed" and "Updates" and that's all. Nothing else is shown/working.
<Reptilia> Software center or newly called "Software" is not showing any info when opened on 16.04. I am just seeing the menus "All", "Installed" and "Updates" and that's all. Nothing else is shown/working.
<xubuntu15d> Hi
<sector_0> quite a few people are having issues with 16.04 it seems...is this the case when a new version is first released, or is this localized to 16.04?
<sector_0> I don't remember having much issues when I went to 14.04
<sector_0> now I'm a lil hesitant to go to 16.04
<ta_> I haven't really heard anything, what sort of issues?
<Kingrat_> only things ive been affected by are the last network-manager update a few days ago re-breaking vpn importing, and the samba 4.3.8 update which also hit 14.04 due to not being able to backport important security fixes
<sector_0> ta_, read above
<ta_> sector_0, sorry just joined cant see anything before your comment.
<sector_0> ta_, there's one guy complaining about the software center not showing any info
<sector_0> and another complained about black screen after startup
<sector_0> and one guy said he was having trouble with the dropbox widget
<sector_0> ...all of which happened after updating 16.04
<sector_0> updating *to* 16.04
<ta_> ah okay, yeah now that you mention it did have that issue with the software centre
<lnostdal> hi guys, anyone upgrade to Xubuntu 16.04 yet? .. how's it going? everything OK? ..   i'm considering doing a full and fresh reinstall first time in about 6 years .. heh
<lnostdal> i guess people are afk'ish :) .....anyway, gonna go for it; backups ready .. \o/
<xubuntu82w> I got bugs in fresh xubuntu 16.04 install, can somebody expert help me?
<dez> anyone here?
<knome> no. we're all bots.
<dez> xubuntu is aborting an operation
<dez> for no reason at all
<dez> nvm
<dez> found the reason
<lucicam> hey guys, can someone help me with a problem?
<lucicam> I'm trying to install xubuntu 16.04 on my pc but It doesn't boot :|
<lucicam> I've already tried to reinstall it twice
<lucicam> I'll show you in a sec what the problem is ...
<lucicam> okay, this is what I get when I try to boot xubuntu 16.04 http://imgur.com/a/uWNqC
<lucicam> first image is when I try to boot normally, and the second one is when I try to boot in recovery version or what was it called ... guess it's something with the local-block script huh?
<lucicam> so one one can help me solve the problem? :(
<polik> hello
<polik> Is anyone here
<krytarik> polik: Howdy.
<polik> I have a problem with 16.04. I installed Compton and used the same .conf like in 14.04, but around some windows I have terrible shadows.
<polik> picrel http://i.imgur.com/RedvGoA.png
<krytarik> polik: https://github.com/chjj/compton/issues/189
<lucho> !isitout?
<ubottu> It's Out!!! See - http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<lucho> i cannot create a xubuntu usb. I'm using usb-creator-gtk for the Xubuntu 16.04
<lucho> It get stuck at 96%
<lucho> i'm in xubuntu 14.04
<chilipalmer> I just installed 16.04LTS. Everything is working great! I do have one question. I don't have a software store in any of my XFCE menus. If I do an applicatino search, I see "Software" which is the gnome-software application. Am I missing something or is this a bug?
<pencilandpaper> Search for synaptic and see if that is there chilipalmer .
<chilipalmer> Synaptic isn't installed.
<chilipalmer> I installed Synaptic and it now appears in my Settings sub-menu.
<xangua> chilipalmer: gnome software is the new software store
<chilipalmer> Xangua, got it. :) My question is why is doesn't show up in any of my Whisker menus? The application is installed and seems to work properly if I manually start it.
<xubuntu32d> Hi
<xubuntu32d> I couldn't install xubuntu
<xubuntu32d> the installer says unrecoverable error occured
<xubuntu32d> 16.04
<xubuntu32d> What is the best place to report this issue
<xubuntu32d> Device is a Lenovo ThinkPad SL510
<xubuntu32d> MD5 passed for the DVD
<xubuntu32d> Actually as the GUI loaded it said it crashed, but there was no way to report it because there isn't ethernet/wifi drivers yet
<xubuntu32d> after pressing ok, it seems to have dropped down to a blinking underscore
<xubuntu32d> on a black screeen
<xubuntu32d> *screen
<xubuntu32d> ok, well since no one is around, I'll leave this open and check the chat later today
#xubuntu 2016-04-24
<archonii> Hi folks.
<archonii> Anyone here?
<archonii> It says the upgrade can take several hours. That scares me.
<archonii> Why does the original install take just ten minutes but the upgrade takes several hours?
<the-erm> I think it's because it's downloading & replacing every package.
<the-erm> Also apt is running it's scripts for every package, but I digress you left.
<Unit193> Not technically every package, only upgraded/new ones.
<the-erm> With the install I think it's pretty much just copying files.
<Unit193> unsquash'ing the filesystem.
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<flocculant> pavlushka: stop doing that in a support channel please
<pavlushka> I just trying to be polite before asking my problem
<flocculant> !ask | pavlushka
<ubottu> pavlushka: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pavlushka> I cant login to gui but other tty shells allows me
<pavlushka> running Xubuntu 16.04
<intherye> Hi all, I'm playing around with the Xubuntu 16.04 final ISO, and it's not usable in VirtualBox. When the Language selection should come, the screen is scrambled (strange colors), the screen width is much wider than it should be. If I move to some region, I can see the mouse cursor, but it's also corrupted. When I enable EFI, the language dialog is displayed correctly. I did not have this issue with the last beta or the dailies from some days ago.
<intherye>  Anybody seen that? (I'm using NVidia proprietary drivers on my host machine)
<flocculant> intherye: I've not seen that - and I used vbox rather a lot with various iterations of the iso
<flocculant> I'll boot it up now again though
<intherye> I also never had that before, and also used a lot of different ISOs (OSes, distros, builds ...)
<flocculant> intherye: arch? langauage?
<intherye> host: amd64, guest: amd64. language: english_US
<flocculant> intherye: ack
<flocculant> mmm - actually I'd need to install nvidia I guess
<flocculant> intherye: if I don't reply in the next few minutes - this half yakkety/half xenial install hasn't liked installing nvidia :p
<flocculant> and I'll blame you :D
<intherye> I can switch the driver to use the Intel card (hybrid card). I will try that in a minute.
<intherye> :-)
<flocculant> rebooting
<intherye> logging out
<flocculant> intherye: not seeing that issue here either with or without efi
<flocculant> I'll try now with the actual released iso and not the zsynced daily ...
<flocculant> intherye: ok - so not seeing that - all of the install dialogues are fine
<flocculant> which is good cos this is the iso I'm seeding ;)
<flocculant> I assume that the image you have is good?
<intherye> i have the problem still with the Intel driver.
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> well - not sure what I can suggest tbh - would appear to be a local thing - not saying that others wouldn't see the same thing ofc
<flocculant> I turned off network so it assumed I was a yank too
<flocculant> intherye: the only other variable we could sensibly look at would be which VBox - I use the oracle version
<intherye> the image is ok, sha256sum is correct. i'm using the vbox from ubuntu-repo
<flocculant> right
<flocculant> possible I guess
<intherye> strange that it worked with the previous versions.
<flocculant> intherye: this the first time you tried with 16.04?
<intherye> no, i used 16.04 beta, and one of the last dailies, and everything was OK there
<flocculant> ok
<flocculant> not sure there were any updates in the last few days which would have affected this
<flocculant> certainly not from our end
<intherye> for me it's not really important ATM. I just wanted to play around, and when I saw the issue, wanted to check if it's known or reproducible.
<flocculant> yup
<flocculant> well I'll remove vb and grab the repo version
<intherye> i'll check if I find some more info about that, and maybe ask in a ubuntu channel. thanks for your help in the meantime, and thanks also for Xubuntu 16.06!!! (so no holidays for the team?)
<flocculant> yea - I just jump on asap for testing
<flocculant> intherye: yea askiing there might be useful - more eyes
<flocculant> just trying with the repo version now
<intherye> pressing the host-key+F2, and again host-key+F1 repairs the display. the language selection is shown.
<flocculant> mmm
<flocculant> I'd guess this is a vbox thing
<intherye> can i access a text console (alt+F2-Fx) during the live iso?
<flocculant> anyway - can't reproduce with either versions of vbox here
<flocculant> intherye: afaik yes you can
<flocculant> username is xubuntu, no password
<intherye> and graphical installer is the first one? (I cannot login at the others=
<flocculant> graphical is F7
<flocculant> intherye: I can login to any F1-6 here
<xubuntu20o> Hi
<xubuntu20o> How to upgrade the os from the console ?
<intherye> i cannot login to the consoles in the LiveCD. when i enable EFI, i first get an error "Fsw ERROR: InstallMulipleProtocolInterfaces returned 2", then I see the grub menu with "try xubuntu" and "install", "oem"  and "check disc". are the betas still downloadable, to recheck if it's working there?
<sissylog> my xfce panels are crashing
<sissylog> this started happening right after a numix-theme update today
<sissylog> actually its not just the panels but any xfce app thats got to do with changing the desktop'
<sissylog> appearance is crashing
<xubuntu56i> Trying to install xubuntu 16.04, at the end of the install grub fails, complaining on some uefi... What can I do to fix this?
<Nairwolf> Hi, I'm using a gpt computer with efi bios. I'm worried about this issue : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1366546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1366546 in shim (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu doesn't provide \EFI\BOOT\BOOTX64.EFI for UEFI systems" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Nairwolf> Can you tell me if I will have some troubles to install Xubuntu 16.04 ?
<Nairwolf> For 14.04 I created an EFI partition
<Nairwolf> Do you think I should do the same thing
<Nairwolf> In fact, I don't understand exactly this issue, and I wonder if it was the same "problem" for 14.04.
<Nairwolf> hi guys, I'm worried about this issue :
<Nairwolf> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1366546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1366546 in shim (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu doesn't provide \EFI\BOOT\BOOTX64.EFI for UEFI systems" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Nairwolf> I would like to install Xubuntu 16.04 and I'm not really sure to understand this issue
<gdi2k> I've installed Xubuntu 16.04 (from scratch - update didn't work from 14.04). Mostly all good, but all my USB devices keep on disconnecting and reseting every few minutes. what's going on? anyone else experiencing this?
<Rayne> gdi2k, could it be possible, that Xubuntu runs (USB) in power saving mode?
<gdi2k> Rayne, thanks for the tip, anything is possible. let me investigate..
<gdi2k> Rayne, rebooting to check if that fixes it...
<gdi2k_> Rayne, back again. Issue persists. Screen also blanks randomly (I have dual screens. The one where my cursor is blanks out). Any ideas?
<Rayne> gdi2k_, :-(
<staya_sinic> rollback to 14.04?
<bazhang> reinstall from backups staya_sinic
<vaderdots> In the release announcement of 16.04 are indicated some known issues. Is there any way to see if are fixed? Thunar and cursor problems are important for me
<bazhang> !notes
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 (Xenial Xerus) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<bazhang> or check launchpad for outstanding bugs under those tags
<Nairwolf> vaderdots: I've heard that Thunar bugs aren't always present
<Nairwolf> And if you're afraid you can still use another file manager, I suppose
<flocculant> vaderdots: both are still issues
<vaderdots> flocculant: i ask for a system to check the status of the issues. I think a launchpad of xubuntu is what im looking for
<flocculant> vaderdots: the bugs are listed on the release notes - they link to launchpad bug reports - looking at those tell you if they are fixed release
<flocculant> alternatively believe that the person who wrote the release notes knows if they are fixed or not ;)
<vaderdots> First time dont see the links to lauchpad, just that, thanks
<flocculant> there will always be links on our release notes while I'm writing them :)
<Zippy001> Hi guys
<Zippy001> Anybody has VLC problems since 16.04 update?
<Zippy001> segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Zippy001> I can't seem to get VLC working
<xubuntu38w> yeah, VLC is also not working for me
<joen> hi
<VapeDragon> Hi guys, do you know which file do modify to autologin by default on my user in 16.04?
<xubuntu613> ????
<xubuntu46w> hello can someone help:i have problems with wlan
<xubuntu27d> trying to install 16.04 in vbox, and I get this http://i.imgur.com/8gQyXbbl.png
<xubuntu27d> right after selecting to install 16.04 at the first menu.
<xubuntu27d> NE1 have a solution?
<xubuntu27d> running vbox 5.0.18
<xubuntu27d> bueller? bueller?
<xubuntu27d> is this a known issue? or just me?
<xubuntu27d> I tried ubuntustudio 16.04 also, same problem.
<xubuntu61w> Hi
<xubuntu61w> I nerd help
<xubuntu55w> hello
<xubuntu55w> I am xubuntu32d from yesterday: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/04/23/%23xubuntu.html
<xubuntu55w> I'm having trouble getting 16.04lts installed
<homer265> Hi ^^
<DrCool> xubuntu55w, and homer265 really you should both ask your questions and wait for a response. Don't wait for someone to say "What's your issue.  How can we help."  It probably won't happen that way
<xubuntu55w> Hi. I couldn't install xubuntu - the installer said unrecoverable error occured. What is the best place to report this issue? The device is a Lenovo ThinkPad SL510. The MD5 passed for the DVD so the data wasnActually as the GUI loaded it said it crashed, but there was no way to report it because there isn't ethernet/wifi drivers yet	22:19 xubuntu32d	after pressing ok, it s
<slee> hi, just noticed something about the new software center...all app buttons list as 'insta;;'...even those you already have installed...buttons no longer show 'remove' for apps installed, you have to click  the 'install' button, then it sees you already have it installed, then it makes the button red with text 'remove'
<xubuntu55w> Hi. I couldn't install xubuntu - the installer said unrecoverable error occured. What is the best place to report this issue? The device is a Lenovo ThinkPad SL510. The MD5 passed for the DVD so the data wasn't burnt wrong. Actually as the GUI loaded it said it crashed, but there was no way to report it because there isn't ethernet/wifi drivers yet
<slee> *all app buttons list as 'install'
<slee> xubuntu55w, have you tried disabling secure boot in BIOS?
<xubuntu55w> I looked for it , but there isn't an option for it
<slee> sure there is
<xubuntu55w> it boots to X11 with the xubuntu theme, but then it crashes
<xubuntu55w> after pressing ok, it drops down to a blinking underscore
<xubuntu55w> i pressed alt F keys and confirmed that there are several virtual terminals though
<xubuntu55w> the x11 one f7 just has the blinking cursor/underscore
<slee> i recall the same issues on a lenovo laptop with mint...it would start, then hang, it was a setting in bios that eventually let it install without errors(but i can't remember exactly what it was)
<slee> i'm thinking it was the secure boot option i had to disable in 'security' in BIOS
<xubuntu55w> Is there any way to pull the crash data/log off of the machine before rebooting?
<slee> not that i'm aware of
<xubuntu55w> ok
<DrCool> I am trying to use startup disk creator to create a bootable USB but it's telling me there is no space on the USB drive.
<DrCool> I formated it, ejected it and put it back in again.
<xubuntu55w> yeah, there is no secureboot options in bios
<xubuntu55w> maybe it is a boot option for the DVD? in "expert mode" when pressing f6 for other options on the xubuntu boot screen
<xubuntu55w> DrCool, try a different usb port than the one it just ejected from
<xubuntu55w> for burning isos to usb, i've had good experiences with unetbootin
<xubuntu55w> I'm going to try again with nomodeset param
<DrCool> The past few times I have tried Unetbooting the USB never boots...
<DrCool> i'll try
<DrCool> all the data appears to be on the USB but it won't boot.
<xubuntu27i> hi everyone
<xubuntu55w> DrCool, is the machine uefi or bios?
<xubuntu55w> hello 27i
<xubuntu55w> DrCool and slee, nomodeset seems to be working
<xubuntu55w> fyi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<xubuntu55w> I think it was a graphics card (or lack of one) issue
<xubuntu55w> @xubuntu27i : hi
<xubuntu27i> installation finished. gotta go. take care, everyone :)
<xubuntu55w> looks like xubuntu install broke the disk filesystem for the co-OS win7 on this machine, running chkdsk because of the repartition
<xubuntu55w> Is there a place for xubuntu bug filing  (for the nomodeset / gfx issue)
<flocculant> xubuntu55w: it's not an xubuntu bug - it's a general *buntu one
<flocculant> that said - Launchpad - if you run ubuntu-bug without giving it a package it will let you choose some things
<DrCool> xubuntu55w, I ran a command I found online  $dmesg | grep "EFI v"     it returns nothing, so I guess it's not UEFI.
<DrCool> I try to boot the media and it says that no boot media is found.
<DrCool> be back in a bit.
<RyedDorkeen> will xubuntu 16.04 autotart .desktop files that are in ~/.config/autostart ????
<krytarik> RyedDorkeen: Does it help you if we just say yes?
<RyedDorkeen> krytarik: I nuked and paved my brothers 14.04 Voyager Linux Setup  for a standard Xubuntu 16.04 and I enable x11vnc AND diisable screen blanking with .desktop files in autostart. It has worked on every version of Linux I have had him run in the last decade. Now all of a sudden neither is running upon logging in so the answer appears to be "no" by default. Is there some way to renable this behavior? And why in the name of the spi
<RyedDorkeen> ked yamsack of Ares why did they disable it?
<krytarik> RyedDorkeen: I'm not aware of any (intended) change in behavior.
#xubuntu 2017-04-17
<sencha> o/
<sybaWeb> hi
<felzsirostej> hi everyone! it's my firtst time ona an IRC :)
<felzsirostej> what can I do here?
<xubuntu32i> Hi!
<ngomes> hi ! i'm using 16.04 version , and i've seen that on of the features that 17.04 comes with , is the swapfile instead of swap partition. my question is : if i upgrade to 17.04 , does it configure that change for me ?
<ngomes> hi ! i'm using 16.04 version , and i've seen that one of the features that 17.04 comes with , is the swapfile instead of swap partition. my question is : if i upgrade to 17.04 , does it configure that change for me ?
<ngomes> hi ! i'm using 16.04 version , and i've seen that one of the features that 17.04 comes with , is the swapfile instead of swap partition. my question is : if i upgrade to 17.04 , does it configure that change for me ? i use swap partition
<knome> please don't repeat your question
<ngomes> i'm just adding information i think it's valuable for the question that i forgot :/
<knome> from the release announcement... "Upgrades from earlier versions are not affected."
<knome> or in other words, if you have a swap partition, you will have a swap partition in the future as well
<ngomes> ok
<ngomes> thanks
<ngomes> if i want to set it up , where do i run the command swap on on boot time ?
<ngomes> or i don't need as long as it's defined at /etc/fstab ?
<knome> set what up? the swapfile?
<ngomes> yes
<ngomes> the document i've read , talks about swap on to activate the swap
<ngomes> but it does not mention where does it happen in configuration
<ngomes> actually , the command is swapon
<knome> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How_do_I_add_a_swap_file.3F
<knome> swapfiles are different from swap partitions
<ngomes> ok
<ngomes> looks like i only need to use /etc/fstav
<ngomes> looks like i only need to use /etc/fstab
<ngomes> thanks
<ngomes> byebye thanks for all
<xubuntu95i> Hey there!
<SooperGenius> Hola!
<knome> hello.
<knome> any support questions?
<SooperGenius> Ack. I was in the wrong window. Thought this was another channel. Pardon the exuberant greeting.
<knome> no worries
#xubuntu 2017-04-18
<John[Lisbeth]> Somehow I have deleted my volume slider and I can not for the life of me figure out how to add it back
<sorinello_> hello. is there a new white border around Terminal when more than one tabs are open ?
<flocculant> sorinello_: approx 1px thick?
<flocculant> if so I see it with one tab
<sorinello_> flocculant, exactly, yes
<sorinello_> I also see some new menus and functionality, which is cool. But the 1px border is annoying
<sorinello_> actually I see a lot of mew preferences there
<flocculant> sorinello_: not sure if you are talking about the same thing then - white 1px border around terminal is the same in 16.04, 16.10 and 17.04
<sorinello_> then no. I am talking when I open terminal, and I open an additional tab.
<sorinello_> so a terminal with 2 tabs. I 1px white orber
<sorinello_> *border
<flocculant> looks exactly the same to me as it does in 16.04 - screenshot it maybe
<flocculant> oh - I see - likely thicker than 1px and grey not white :)
<sorinello_> yes
<sorinello_> well 16.10 is using version 0.6.3, whereas 17.04 is using 0.84 .. that's quite a jump
<sorinello_> *0.8.4
<sorinello_> 0.6.3 seems to be 3 years old if I see correctly
<sorinello_> odd that Xubuntu was shipping such an old version
<flocculant> sorinello_: we would ship what was current
<flocculant> like we have now - which has seen plenty changes https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+source/xfce4-terminal/+changelog
<flocculant> not positive - but likely a gtk3 thing causing that
<flocculant> this is exactly why I wish that people who use Xubuntu spent 30 minutes checking out the beta and mentioning things before we release - not 5 days too late :)
<sorinello_> flocculant, yes, but as in the link you gave me, xubuntu jumped from 0.6.3 to 0.8.4. There are several version between them
<sorinello_> flocculant, indeed, I'm a heavy user of Ubuntu, I could have tried the beta version on one of the PC's
<flocculant> where ? obviously not when the syncs happened - we don't deliberately miss out versions ...
<flocculant> sorinello_: well beta's always happen every cycle ;)
<sorinello_> flocculant, So how to you explain this big version jump ? I see xfce is still 4.12 on 17.04
<flocculant> I can't explain it other than telling you we use what gets synced from debian
<sorinello_> https://git.xfce.org/apps/xfce4-terminal/ I see a lot of released versions between 0.6.3 and 0.8.4
<sorinello_> okay. See ? this is the things that are very poorly documented and that people from the community don't know them, making it hard to contribute
<sorinello_> (at least this is my case)
<sorinello_> also the wallpaper is TOO blue-ish :P
<sorinello_> like an old school Fedora :)
<akxwi-dave> sorinello_:  looking at all those changes , they have mostly  happened between the release dates of 16.10 and 17.04 especially the last 5  and 0.6.3 would have been the last stable release available when any freeze would have been made..
<sorinello_> akxwi-dave, yes, that makes sense. Because indeed, after 2 years of total silence, xfce-terminal started getting love 3 months ago
<akxwi-dave> :-)   seems a lot more of the Xfce stuff is starting to get some more love..
<sorinello_> my biggest frustration is that I don't know how, for example, Xubuntu is assembled, and I feel very noobish to ask questions here, because I don't quite fully know the dev/release cycle
<sorinello_> but yes, the freeze for 16.10 might have happen before terminal started getting love :)
<flocculant> 16.10 release schedule - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule has the freezes on them
<akxwi-dave> we follow the same cycle as Ubuntu does..
<akxwi-dave> flocculant:  beat me to it
<akxwi-dave> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZestyZapus/ReleaseSchedule
<sorinello> thanks :)
<sorinello> flocculant, and if this is an xfce bug, after it is solved, will it be pushed in 17.04 repos ? or it will be available only in 17.10 ?
<sorinello> I always get confused with these things
<knome> generally regular releases do not have SRU/backports unless the bugs are really critical
<knome> regardless if it was an xfce bug or a theming bug
<knome> or anything else for that matter
<sorinello> I see
<sorinello> knome, is there any resource on the internet that explains all this process ? because I only know parts of it, but I never understood how software  comes into ubuntu/xubuntu
<knome> i don't think in a laid out format that describes it thorough and clearly
<knome> what part of the process is unclear to you though?
<knome> there are small bits and parts of processes described here and there, they might help understanding some particular areas
<sorinello> mostly how this syncing works, and the flow software goes on, for example from vanilla xfce -> debian -> ubuntu -> xubuntu. there are so many layers in which an entity could chose to provide a patched version from upstream
<knome> you can pretty much merge the ubuntu and xubuntu in that list; there's no difference between those regarding xfce packages
<knome> (or any packages ftm)
<sorinello> for example in this case, regarding the border issue, you guys will provide a fix until it is fixed in xfce, or contribute directly to xfce and wait for the next cycle to get the fix ?
<knome> it depends on the bug
<knome> if it's critical, we might apply a ubuntu patch ASAP
<knome> but generally, all new code including fixes go through upstream xfce
<knome> also it's preferred to use the version available in debian
<knome> but that too has exceptions
<sorinello> so at core Xubuntu is basically a DM-less Ubuntu + XFCE ?
<knome> that's a very strong generalization, but yes
<sorinello> so basically what you guys do, a very strong generalization is to package software from different sources ?
<knome> practically there's a lot of customization, configuration changes, different set of default applications, integration etc.
<sorinello> I see
<knome> that sounds wrong.
<sorinello> so you are not shipping quite the vanilla version of the upstream xfce
<knome> more likely the xubuntu team makes sure the xfce packages in the ubuntu repositories work as well in the xubuntu environment as possible
<knome> not quite, but in an ideal world, why not
<knome> you got to separate configuration from code patches
<sorinello> I am trying to understand  who makes which customizations from upstream to final xfce
<knome> if you're talking about code ONLY, then the ideal situation for xubuntu would be that all code was in upstream xfce and debian, and we would only sync the code
<knome> if you consider customization (like configuration, theming, etc.), then it's the operating system that works on that side
<knome> whether it was xubuntu or any other OS that used xfce
<sorinello> ok, so most of you (the officials from the community) are contributors/developers to the vanilla software that is included in xubuntu
<knome> that's wrong as well :P
<knome> again, a big part of xubuntu is the "customization layer"
<knome> ideally that wouldn't involve any code, but realistically speaking it has to
<sorinello> so there can be bugs because of the customization, but also bugs coming from the upstream software you are using
<knome> the right version would be that any code changes the xubuntu team makes to xfce is also driven to be pushed to upstream xfce
<knome> yes
<knome> and again, the customization mostly consist of things that are not code
<sorinello> so the normal way is that you push the code to upstream and then wait until it is released by the upstream maintainer and then comes downstream ?
<knome> normally, yes
<knome> and normally downstream via debian
<sorinello> yes..
<sorinello> and if you don't push it upstream, if you want a "local" fix, mean you'll create you own version of the package, which you have to maintain, right ? Something similar with the bugs Thunar suffers from ?
<knome> in a way, yes (technically it's most often the same source package with patches)
<knome> but there's no reason not to push code fixes upstream
<knome> sometimes it's just too slow, so patches are applied right away
<sorinello> in an ideal world no, but maybe the upstream project is no longer maintained ... and you have to step up and maintain at a functional level
<knome> there's also some cases where other ubuntu packages and their versions affect xfce components in a way that ubuntu-specific patches need to be maintained
<knome> if an upstream project is abandoned, then xubuntu might "adopt" the project and start maintaining it, yes
<knome> or potentially switch to another alternative
<sorinello> and ATM, does xubuntu have any adopted projects that is maintaining ?
<knome> i can't think of anything specific, though xubuntu is maintaining some projects that are started by xubuntu
<sorinello> I see
<knome> to serve our purpose, but that are also used by other distributions/flavors
<sorinello> and for example if the upstream maintainers want to take a package/project in a direction, and the OS community doesn't agree, what happens ?
<knome> bluesabre, ochosi and Unit193 have a better idea about specific projects that xubuntu is maintaining
<knome> then we'd either change to another alternative or keep maintaining the version that does what we want
<knome> or in some cases, create our own alternative
<knome> that depends a lot on the situation
<sorinello> I see. I guess these are rather rare cases, but theis scenario comes in my mind :)
<sorinello> thanks for answerring these questons knome, I have a clearer view now .. not 100% clear of course :)
<knome> in the long run, xubuntu doesn't want to maintain too many packages as that takes a lot of effort and means we's have less time working on other things like the customization
<sorinello> but isn't it tricky to figure out if a bug comes from a customization or from upstream ?
<knome> sometimes yes
<knome> but again, the customization doesn't include a lot of code, so it's often easy to spot the source of the bug
<sorinello> so the customization is a bunch of conf files, or xml files ?
<knome> bug triaging isn't generally always easy
<sorinello> ofc, this depends on the package, application, etc
<knome> and theming, and the default package selection, etc...
<knome> that as a whole makes the xubuntu product, not "ubuntu+xfce"
<knome> even if that's the easy way to describe what xubuntu is...
<sorinello> yeah... seems I kinda underestimated this customization layer
<sorinello> so this means t hat somewhere xubuntu does have a git repo with all its specific custom defaults + files + config + images, wallpapers, etc
<knome> that includes amongst other things the documentation for xubuntu
<knome> bzr repositories, but yes
<sorinello> bzr ?
<knome> bazaaar, another version control system
<knome> the one used by launchpad
<sorinello> ah, yes
<sorinello> not too familiar with launchpad and with the platform as a whole
<knome> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+maintained-packages
<knome> there's the list of packages xubuntu "maintains" in ubuntu
<knome> actually that doesn't look right
<knome> nvm that :P
<knome> https://xubuntu.org/dev/derivatives/
<knome> the bottom of that page lists packages with the xubuntu branding
<knome> that isn't a complete list of customization packages, but it's something
<knome> basically any package that starts with xubuntu- is part of the customization layer
<sorinello> so the things that make xubuntu are ubuntu + xfce + xubuntu-* packages
<knome> it's not that easy, but by looking what the xubuntu-desktop metapackage pulls in you'll get an idea
<knome> of course not all of this is maintained by xubuntu
<flocculant> sorinello: so back to the beginning quickly - the change you noted on terminal appears to be a gtk3 change I am told
<knome> and i also have to go
<knome> bbl, and hope some questions were answered...
<knome> ->
<sorinello> so since thi is not a critical bug, if it will be fixed in upstream BEFORE the freeze for 17.10, then we;ll have the fix in 17.10. If not,  in 18.04 maybe
<sorinello> knome, thanks for answering my questions !
<flocculant> fix?
<sorinello> flocculant, yes, isn't this a bug ?
<flocculant> not sure there'll be a 'fix' - not sure there is something to fix
<sorinello> ok, I see
<sorinello> so it's a feature :D
<flocculant> sorinello: :)
<sorinello> thanks flocculant for the info
<flocculant> sorinello: seems other themes aren't affected
<flocculant> I'm no eyecandy guru ... I'd never noticed this :)
<sorinello> indeed, other themes are not affected
<sorinello> so it is a customization thing, not a bug in xfce/gtk3 ?
<flocculant> no - if it's a bug it will be in Greybird, reporting it now - I'll give you the link
<sorinello> so greybid is a custom xubuntu theme or it's a theme that comes with vanilla xfce ?
<sorinello> you'll have to excuse my noobness :(
<flocculant> sorinello: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/greybird-gtk-theme/+bug/1683857/+affectsmetoo
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1683857 in greybird-gtk-theme (Ubuntu) "Terminal border doubles when more than 1 tab" [Undecided,New]
<flocculant> greybird is maintained by the shimmer project - which includes some of the xubuntu team :)
<sorinello> I see
<sorinello> well I see that all the 4 members are also in xubuntu :)
<flocculant> 4 of the 6 are yea
<flocculant> 1 of the other 2 used to be :)
<sorinello> :)
#xubuntu 2017-04-19
<bluesabre> evening all
<jgould> Evening
<bluesabre> sorinello: I think this has been explained pretty much in full, but the xubuntu customizations are primarily configuration defaults, a few patched applications, and a few original applications developed by our team. I can definitely break this down further for you, but you probably are not interested in a wall of text :)
<sorinello> bluesabre, It's rare that I am awake at this time (5:28 in the morning), but what would be cool is that if all of this would be somewhere documented so people cand understand more easily the nuts and bolts behind a Ubuntu based OS.
<cfhowlett> sounds wiki-worthy
<bluesabre> sorinello: that sounds like a pretty good idea... I think we had something like that at some point in the wiki, but if not, it can be made
<sorinello> I am aware that it would  be a lengthily read, and it can't be done in one shot
<sorinello> the writing part
<sorinello> but over some iterations it can become a pretty compressive guide to understand
<bluesabre> certainly
<sorinello> and then maybe, just maybe, fewer stupid questions like ones I've asked today :)
<bluesabre> I'm too tired to do it tonight though :D
<bluesabre> heading to bed for now
<bluesabre> night all
<sorinello> good night
<Unit193> It could be made, but pretty sure it'd get outdated fairly quickly as well.
<RoadRunner> was dd a part of Xubuntu 14.04 distro or did it need to be added from repositories?
<RoadRunner> sorry, lost connection; was dd a part of Xubuntu 14.04 distro or did it need to be added from repositories?
<Spass_> RoadRunner: I think dd is a part of coreutils and is essential, so it was a part of a distro
<RoadRunner> thanks; what does dd stand for again?
<Spass_> if you mean dd as a command, 'man dd' gave me this "dd - convert and copy a file"
<RoadRunner> Spass_: thanks again; I understand what it does, I just cant' figure out how you abrevieate convert and copy into "dd" :)
<Spass_> "dd accepts the following operands, whose syntax was inspired by the DD (data definition) statement of OS/360 JCL"
<Spass_> RoadRunner: ^ that's from gnu.org
<RoadRunner> ok :)
<Spass> my system just froze, zero reaction to anything, what is useful in that cases after reboot? dmesg?
<Spass> I guess dmesg is only useful when I can Ctrl+Alt+F1 during freeze
<Spass> what a day, firefox just froze and it sits in processes with high cpu usage and I cannot kill it
<Spass> any other command besides 'kill' to deal with it?
<sorinello_> try kill -9
<Spass> still nothing, and funny thing - that process isn't showing in GUI system manager, but I can see it in 'top' and 'htop'
<sorinello_> kill -9 should kill it, presuming it is started as your user
<flocculant> Spass: I saw this the other day - just thought it was my setup - hammered during testing cycle - in the end I logged out
<sorinello_> bug ?
<flocculant> Spass: if you're still on desktop and can get to a terminal please ubuntu-bug firefox - it will likely not work cos firefox is just hanging there, but it should grab the data for the report and you can do it later
<Spass> yeah seems like there's no way to kill that process
<Spass> flocculant: it's collecting information now
<flocculant> Spass: k - when you've got a number I'll confirm it at least
<sorinello_> wonder where this comes from
<Spass> Spass here, from my phone, my internet connection stopped working on my desktop
<Unit193> flocculant: Other random things ended up being unkillable as well.
<flocculant> mmm nice
<Spass> Should I wait for that Apport to finish?
<sorinello_> any steps to reproduce ? I could give a hand
<flocculant> Spass: check in /var/crash - it's likely waiting for firefox
<Spass> Nothing there, just one older file
<Spass> I think I'll reboot, it probably stuck forever
<Spass> What you think?
<Spass> Any chance for Apport to collect anything? Progress bar is moving, but all feels dead to me now
<bonsaitree> I have Wi-Fi speed problems in Ubuntu 16.04. The link acts like it's capped at 20 Mbit/s on Speedtests, but also the actual speed degradation is noticeable. There are frequent drops and link instability. How can i update the Wi-Fi drivers to the latest possible version? I have to notice that the tech guy has just changed the ONT, the problem fixed at the other PCs at home, but on mine it remained the same. Thanks in advance
<sim642> I want to update my 15.04 to 16.04 to get support so I looked at https://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-16-04-release/, oddly it seems to link at the bottom to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/FinalRelease/Xubuntu which confuses me. It should be a page for xenial but the wiki page says yakkety.
<bonsaitree> I have Wi-Fi speed problems in Ubuntu 16.04. The link acts like it's capped at 20 Mbit/s on Speedtests, but also the actual speed degradation is noticeable. There are frequent drops and link instability. How can i update the Wi-Fi drivers to the latest possible version? I have to notice that the tech guy has just changed the ONT, the problem fixed at the other PCs at home, but on mine it remained the same. Thanks in advance
<pmjdebruijn> ONT?
<pmjdebruijn> which wifi nic do you have, check driver is used (check dmesg, check lsmod)
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn:Optical network terminal
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn:Intel Advanced-N 6200
<knome> sim642, that's fixed now
<twinstubzz> hey all i bought a refurbed x220 which arrives today witht eh intention of running it on xububtu is there anything i should know befoer i do it, such as certain errors to exspect or potentional nonoe supported internal hardware?
<knome> twinstubzz, check the release notes for the release you are about to install.
<twinstubzz> verywell tyvm
<pmjdebruijn> twinstubzz: check if it has latest bios (include bios release notes), run memtest :)
<pmjdebruijn> twinstubzz: considering it's older hardware, so it's more likely to work without any significant issues
<sorinello_> I see an impressive effort in translating xfce in the past 3 months
<sorinello_> I wonder what triggered this
<knome> maybe the impressive increase in development activity?
<sorinello_> and whattriggered that ? 2017 seems to be a good year for xfce :))
<knome> the inevitable need to move to gtk3
<sorinello_> knome, thanks for the info
<knome> well that is no absolute truth, but i'm pretty sure that was one of the reasons why it happened
<knome> and contributions usually attract more contributions
<sorinello_> just when I was starting to think that xfce is dead .. suddenly :))
<knome> anyway, got to go
<knome> hf
<sorinello_> you too
<Spass> I think I found a bug, but I'm not sure it's in panel itself or whisker menu
<Spass> I've created new user to check it - you can see it here https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B8qh4-wxxEZ7ckpic29mdUEyWW8
<Spass> panel is big to better show the issue, but it occurs on 24px too
<Spass> I just move cursor on the screen edges
<Spass> it's annoying not because the hover is disco-flashing but because clicking on that specific points won’t bring up the menu
<Spass> anyone can confirm?
<Spass> and it doesn't matter if the whisker menu button is an icon or a text
<akxwi-dave> Spass: just tried that here on my VM and not getting that...
<akxwi-dave> will try it on hardware tonight as well just to check
<Spass> yeah, I can't replicate that on my VirtualBox either, so I assume it must be "real screen"
<akxwi-dave> are you using a Pc or Laptop ... also what GPU?
<Spass> ok, done some more testing, 99% it's a whisker menu bug, can't observe that behaviour on other plugins, plus WM must be first on the panel
<Spass> PC with NVIDIA GeForce 650Ti and 381.09 drivers from PPA
<akxwi-dave> I'll check on my desktop first then cheers..
<Spass> same issue on Nouveau drivers, I checked just in case
<sim642> I'm trying to upgrade my 15.04 but I just get errors
<sim642> "An upgrade from vivid to xenial is not supported with this tool"
<davidseeber> hello! new to xubuntu... just installing now on Virtualbox and thought I would see what its like here
<davidseeber> does anyone know how easy it is to change the windows theme for something more square and simple, like windows 10?
<davidseeber> hello? i have the impression nobody is here
<Spass> davidseeber: hello
<Spass> changing theme is easy, you just copy some folders and open appearance settings
<Spass> if you want flat and simple theme I recommend this one https://github.com/lassekongo83/plano-theme
<akxwi-dave> nice one spass, might give that a blast myself.. :-)
<Spass> yeah it's pretty nice, it's a slightly lighter version of Zukitre
<Spass> I even made some simple Xfwm themes matching Plano https://github.com/malysps/plano-variants-xfwm
<akxwi-dave> :-)
<akxwi-dave> Spass:  if you're there I can confirm the same.. so go ahead and file a bug report and let me know the number...
<bonsaitree> Is there a way to revert a Ubuntu machine to the freshly-instaled state? Let's say to configure a folder so that it's the same as you would get if you do a fresh install?
<knome> theoretically deleting the configuration directory from your home should get the "clean" state
<bonsaitree> knome:But it's risky. Okay thanks anyway
<diogenes_> bonsaitree, instead of deletin rename it so in case you want to revert changes to can do that easily
<pmjdebruijn> bonsaitree: you might want to be more specific about what application
<knome> bonsaitree, well as diogenes_ said, take backups
<pmjdebruijn> bonsaitree: 'find ~/.* -type d | grep appname' might help
<knome> bonsaitree, most applications should handle this graciously and simply re-create the configuration; in case they don't, i'd consider that a bug...
<bonsaitree> diogenes_:You want to say that it keeps a record of all of the configurations with that name, let's assume i am changing the name, it changes (resets) the whole configuration to the "fresh state", and if i don't like it, i just rename it again with the initial name, and the configuration reverts to the standard configuration that was used previously?
<pmjdebruijn> for most apps that would work
<pmjdebruijn> if you get the right directory
<pmjdebruijn> bonsaitree: generally speaking it helps to _know_ the application your dealing with
<pmjdebruijn> as there are some special cases like gconf, etc
<pmjdebruijn> but many apps just have ~/.myappname
<pmjdebruijn> or ~/.config/myappname
<diogenes_> bonsaitree, for example, if I messed up thunar configuration, i go ahead and rename .thunar config folder to something like .thunar_ and then start it and it will create a new fresh config, if I want my old config, I delete the new created .thunar and rename back the .thunar_ to .thunar
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn, The thing is that it seems that i have deleted important files in /lib/firmware (.ucode files for the Wi-Fi card), and now i get low bandwidth and link instability. I want to revert to the initial, "fresh" state of the /lib/firmware folder just to see if that will fix the problem.
<RoadRunner> can't write an image to a usb stick with dd; get a copy report and all seems to be well but when I check the stick - its empty... ?
<knome> /lib/firmware is not a configuration directory
<pmjdebruijn> bonsaitree: also never mess with files managed by dpkg
<knome> and it's only allowed to be written by sudoers for a reason...
<pmjdebruijn> bonsaitree: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-firmware
<pmjdebruijn> IIRC
<pmjdebruijn> if you're messing with files behind apt/dpkg's back, you're probably having a bad idea :)
<bonsaitree> Yes, i know that i've made a mistake. The thing is, i wanted to delete the bluetooth firmware, so i will be sure that it won't be able to be used in any case. That's when i saw some iwl .ucode files that were meant for different Wi-Fi card models, and i have deleted plenty of them. I assume that i have deleted something important then.
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn, I will try with that --reinstall
<knome> while you are editing files with write permissions for only sudoers, always ask yourself "do i absolutely know what i'm doing"
<knome> if the answer is no or doubtful, don't do it.
<bonsaitree> knome:I will take that advice more seriously now :)
<knome> (sometimes configuration is only writable by sudoers and you need to do that, but these situations are relatively rare)
<bonsaitree> Yes, the .ucode files are restore in /lib/firmware now, but the link speed is still the same, or even worse.
<bonsaitree> restored*
<bonsaitree> The firmware load is still failing..
<bonsaitree> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24415801/
<diogenes_> bonsaitree, maybe you should run: sudo idconfig
<bonsaitree> id or if?
<diogenes_> id
<bonsaitree> diogenes_, No command found
<RoadRunner> knome: could I bother you for some expert wisdom?
<knome> you can always ask...
<knome> (but on the channel pleasE)
<RoadRunner> I can't write an image to a usb stick with dd; get a copy report and all seems to be well but when I check the stick - its empty; any ideas?
<knome> you should ask Unit193
<knome> he's more familiar with dd things
<RoadRunner> I always thought you were it :)))
<knome> nahh
<knome> or maybe krytarik can help you as well.
<RoadRunner> maybe my mistake is basic, but I just can't seem to see it...
<diogenes_> bonsaitree, here what I's do if I were you, instead of spending few hours trying to find a solution to a problem that I made, I's take 30 mins to reinstall the system and learn my lesson
<bonsaitree> diogenes_, :))) But i desperately want to fix it with tinkering :D
<RoadRunner> knome: are those guys around now?
<diogenes_> RoadRunner, what you trying to burn?
<RoadRunner> OPNsense
<drc> RR: Are you sure the of= is correct?
<diogenes_> RoadRunner, haha opensuse?
<diogenes_> RoadRunner, opensuse leap?
<diogenes_> RoadRunner, for opensuse, I recommend this software, for me it's the only one that did the job: http://wiki.rosalab.com/en/index.php/ROSA_ImageWriter
<RoadRunner> diogenes_: here's my syntax, see any issues? sudo dd if=OPNsense-17.1.4-OpenSSL-vga-amd64.img of=/dev/sdb bs=64k
<diogenes_> RoadRunner, I'm not an expert in dd CLI, I prefer burning with GUI based applications
<diogenes_> RoadRunner, the only thing I know for sure, opensuse is troublesome when it comes to find a good software for burning the iso
<RoadRunner> diogenes_: I prefer that too, BUT it is not opensuse its OPNsense and I need to burn an .img file not .iso
<diogenes_> RoadRunner, sorry, I didn't read correctly
<AndChat247025> Roadrunner:  Seems ok.  Did you check dmsg?
<mrkramps> RoadRunner, did you run a sync after dd?
<RoadRunner> AndChat247025: checked dmesg and also verified with GParted - usb was assigned as sdb
<RoadRunner> mrkramps: please explain sync?
<mrkramps> you have to flush the write buffers after dd manually
<mrkramps> or the image is partially not transferred correctly
<RoadRunner> ok, how?
<mrkramps> the command is just 'sync'
<mrkramps> sudo dd OPTIONS ; sync
<mrkramps> no sudo required for sync
<AndChat247025> Roadrunner:  you should check image by mounting with option loop. I lost a lot of time by a buggy downloaded image which i did not
<RoadRunner> mrkramps: so the correct syntax would be: dd sync (and then as a separate statement for dd copy)?
<AndChat247025> Manually check before by mounting and checksum.
<mrkramps> no
<mrkramps> RoadRunner, run dd first and then run sync
<mrkramps> after dd finished writing the image
<RoadRunner> mrkramps: so after every run of dd - sync must be ordered or can get an empty usb?
<mrkramps> yapp
<RoadRunner> mrkramps: I'll try that
<mrkramps> data is not transferred directly but disk → buffer → device
<mrkramps> and when dd is done with reading disk and sending to buffer it is done
<mrkramps> but not all data ffrom buffer may be transferred to device
<RoadRunner> mrkramps: so just sync (after dd); not "dd sync" right?
<mrkramps> yes
<AndChat247025> Roadrunner:  check usb-stick with fsck when it is not working either.
<RoadRunner> mrkramps: just tried it - same result
<mrkramps> oO
<AndChat247025> Dirty bit warning could do thos too.
<mrkramps> wether AndChat247025 is right and there's something wrong with image or stick
<RoadRunner> get the following feedback: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24415904/
<mrkramps> or … dunno, does the stick mount?
<AndChat247025> Roadrunner :  Your writing time was to short.   Usb 4.0 stick?
<mrkramps> that's pretty fast
<RoadRunner> mrkramps: stick mounts and files can be copied to it and read from it; its a 2GB generic probably usb2
<mrkramps> you are not writing to your stick then -.-
<AndChat247025> You have to unmount stick before using dd
<RoadRunner> it did have issues with that stick earlier but I created a new gpt partition table for it with GParted and formated the whole thing with a FAT32 partition
<RoadRunner> AndChat247025: unmount before using dd and not eject/remove/reinsert?
<mrkramps> if automount is used the reinsert will directly mount the stick again
<RoadRunner> my point is: just unmount without eject?
<mrkramps> nope
<mrkramps> eject will - as name states - unmount file system and "eject" device from system
<drc> RoadRunner: Check the OPNsense, ith img files appear to be compressed to .bz2.  You did uncompress before attempting to dd the .img?
<RoadRunner> drc: yes
<drc> OK, just checking the obvious stuff :)
<RoadRunner> and the hash checks out and compared same to other copies on other mirrors
<dieterd> Radrunner and unkompressed it is not more than your 2gb stick?
<RoadRunner> dieterd: no, about 950MB
<dieterd> sudo umount /dev/sdb1   and so on will remount your stick.
<RoadRunner> how long would you guys expect a normal copy of that size to take with dd?
<mrkramps> usb 2.0 i'd guess 20 minutes maybe?
<drc> RoadRunner:  good :)   Never tried to dd an .img before (don't know if one can), you try dl'ing and .iso.bz2 file and using that?
<dieterd> Usb 2.0  950/5 minimum.
<dieterd> But old sticks often slow down to 1mb/s I observed often.
<dieterd> Roadrunner:
<RoadRunner> ok, just did: unmount (from Thunar), dd and sync; usb couldn't be read from Thunar with the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24416012/
<dieterd> Roadrunner:  After dd copy  to stick  repeat umont of stick again.    Put stick on another usb port.    Check with lsblk if stick is recognized again.
<RoadRunner> operation didn't give any errors in terminal and took about 3 min
<mrkramps> seems like the file system is not known
<mrkramps> OPNsense is bsd? using zfs?
<mrkramps> afaik ubuntu has no preinstalled support for zfs
<mrkramps> mount error makes sense then
<mrkramps> RoadRunner, try booting the stick
<RoadRunner> after that error?
<RoadRunner> and yes, OPNsense is bsd
<mrkramps> as said, ubuntu has no support for the zfs file system presumably used by OPNsense
<mrkramps> or at least no preinstalled support
<RoadRunner> so you think the stick wrote and ubuntu just can't read it?
<mrkramps> yes
<mrkramps> if you are unsure install package zfs (< 17.04) or zfsutils (>= 17.04)
<mrkramps> but i guess the stick should be fine now
<RoadRunner> btw, what syntax would you concider correct: "of=/dev/sdb" with sdb being the usb or "of=/dev/sdb1" with sdb1 being the partition on the usb?
<mrkramps> you write to the device not the partition
<RoadRunner> ok, I'll try the boot (so leaving channel :) for now)
<dieterd> Yeah I think this too.    There is a way to check this too.  Dd if=/dev/sdb1  to an file and checksum over this.
<mrkramps> in general disk images contain the MBR with the image's partition table
<mrkramps> you cannot write such images to a partition
<mrkramps> at least as far as i know
<mrkramps> no question, you can of course write the image of a single partition to another partition
<dieterd> you are right.
<mrkramps> yeah, a rare occasion =D
<dieterd> You  have to use if=/dev/sdb  count=.....     so that its exactly the same length checked.
<RoadRunner> stick didn't boot
<RoadRunner> but something wrote to it because Thunar now sees it as a 950MB volume (the size of the image)
<dieterd> Roadrunner:  you could copy with dd  parts of your image and of /dev/sdb  to a file and compare there checksums.  So you know that parts are written.
<dieterd> Roadrunner:  And there are PC which can only boot from vfat sticks or ext2 sticks with that type of partition.
<mrkramps> RoadRunner, what do you mean by "didn't boot"
<RoadRunner> here's what Gparted had to say after looking at the stick: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24416111/
<dieterd> SuperDisk sometimes works or not.
<RoadRunner> mrkramps: I mean I reset bios to boot from usb first but the comp ended up booting from HD
<RoadRunner> should I try GParted's suggestion of fix?
<RoadRunner> or am I flogging a dead horse?
<RoadRunner> I surely appreciate all the help I am getting here with dd but if someone knows a reliable GUI tool for writing .img to usb, perhaps this is the time to mention it?
<dieterd> Roadrunner: your pc has to support uefi/gpt on usb-medias.  In case its windows 8 or 10 on it,  booting of bsd has to be certified. If not then you are lost.
<dieterd> little distros can not afford this certification.
<RoadRunner> my pc is a core 2 duo with a dual boot setup of Xubuntu 14.04 and WinXP Pro sp3 (don't know if that helped...)
<mrkramps> nah, OPNsense amd64 cdrom or vga images should support gpt/uefi
<RoadRunner> what's "uefi/gpt"?
<krytarik> You flipped the order. :(
<RoadRunner> sorry :)
<mrkramps> https://github.com/opnsense/core/issues/594
<mrkramps> but this should be not issue with your specs
<dieterd> Uefi should succeed bios.  Gpt is another type of disk partition scheme.
<dieterd> For win xp on that machines  uefi/gpt boot was deactivated.  On some machines there is an file efi.img  which does this mixed, so that gpt i
<dieterd> gpt on extern media is not supported either.
<RoadRunner> gpt is what I chose for my usb; should it be something else? I could change it with GParted but what bearing does win xp have on any of this if I am booting into Xubuntu?
<mrkramps> writing the image to the stick the gpt partitions are overwritten
<mrkramps> RoadRunner, and btw. there's #opnsense on freenode where people may be more familiar with this operating system and its potential problems
<dieterd> Xubuntu works on my machine with uefi/gpt and  bios/mbr.  There is a way of doing this parallel so both systems can read the partitions.  You do this by not using some of additional options od gpt.
<dieterd> You have to look for an image, which is not an hd with gpt, which is an cd or dvd (iso) image.
<RoadRunner> it was a channel op on #opnsense who told me to use dd to write their image...
<RoadRunner> I just thought that from this point it is more of an os question rather than an image question
<dieterd> You could post output of  fdisk -l /dev/sda     to look  mbr or gpt.
<RoadRunner> I am confused; is something brocken or is it an incompatibility of my Xubuntu and opnsense image?
<mrkramps> xubuntu has nothing to do with booting the stick
<RoadRunner> makes sense...
<RoadRunner> it's been a long day for me I guess...
<mrkramps> maybe just try the cdrom image of opnsense
<dieterd> For xp on some pc strange proprietary changes  where done with uefi, "castrated uefi".
<mrkramps> as dieterd already suggested
<dieterd> Yes.  I have an eeepc with such nonsense.
<RoadRunner> mrkramps: that's what I started with (iso->DVD) had issues with that; that's why switched to .img->dd
<RoadRunner> dieterd: so is Bios to blame?
<mrkramps> btw.
<mrkramps> opnsense docs suggests using bs=16K on linux and bsd for dd
<mrkramps> but i don't think that's of any importance
<dieterd> When usb-booting prozess does not support for sticks superdisk, only hd boot, then iso on sd-stick fails.  You have to use a real extern usb-dvd-drive with a burned dvd.
<RoadRunner> dieterd: it was their guru who suggested it to me... I know nothing... unfortunately...
<dieterd> or internal dvd-drive.
<RoadRunner> I wanted to create this usb on a c2d comp to then, use the usb to install onto HD of a Pentium4 gateway
<RoadRunner> but if c2d has issues booting from that usb, what hope is there for a P4 box?
<mrkramps> your cpu has no issues booting something
<RoadRunner> but I am still not clear if it is issues of booting or issues of writing the usb in the first place
<mrkramps> it's a BIOS limitation or a fucked up BIOS implementation
<dieterd> Pentium4 computers often support only Mbr.
<RoadRunner> when I tried to boot from a DVD (iso) - same image - it was like it was being dragged by turtles; it booted but I don't think it would ever finish
<dieterd> Mrkramps: i think roadrunner has second you mentioned.
<RoadRunner> ?
<mrkramps> damn, remote maintenance is always difficult with such issues
<dieterd> Dvd install can take very long if all is fetched from dvd and less is buffered on hd during this prozess.
<mrkramps> RoadRunner, boot times of a dvd in a dvd drive of a pentium 4 might be suboptimal
<mrkramps> just because of the dvd drive's age and estimated read speed ^^
<dieterd> On a slow pentium5 it took once 2 hours this prozess by a linux distro installer which did not buffer on hd during installation.
<mrkramps> horrible
<RoadRunner> it was the dvd drive on the c2d box which was acting super slow - that's where I was testing it; and it never got to instalation, I was talking about just booting from the DVD
<dieterd> that was done so that it was possible to install on pc with 8gb hd limit too.
<RoadRunner> to get back to writing images: is there a gui app you can recommend for .img's?
<RoadRunner> not to go through this pain with dd
<mrkramps> gdiskdump
<RoadRunner> is it reliable?
<mrkramps> it's a gui for dd
<mrkramps> but not in the package repository
<dieterd> K3b,  but will install 100mb kde essentials.
<RoadRunner> dieterd: so K3b is not just for .iso's?
<dieterd> Yes.  But i think  hd boot will fail again.
<RoadRunner> strange, it calls itself a CD and DVD creator...
<dieterd> But i did img too.
<dieterd> With that tool.
<RoadRunner> dieterd: so you successfully made a booting usb from an .img file with K3b?
<dieterd> No, the other direction. I did an img from an booting usb, which I could compare  and put on another stick too (not with k3b).
<RoadRunner> ok guys; so after all this; have I exhausted all my options here?
<dieterd> For pentium 4 i would use opnsense i386.
<RoadRunner> P4 can't handle 64bit?
<mrkramps> depends
<dieterd> And i could not find an info that there gpt is used so that it is mbr compatible too.  On ubuntu forums is something written about this.
<pleia2> no, p4 is not 64-bit
<mrkramps> dieterd, the installer of opnsense should support gpt/uefi … that's all
<mrkramps> pleia2, not all P4s
<dieterd> There is a mode pae for this, but not all have this.
<mrkramps> wiliamette and northwood are 32-bit iirc
<pleia2> I've never actually seen one in the wild ;)
<pleia2> best to assume not
<dieterd> I fear gpt is the only one, then usb-hd-stick boot fails of lack of support by castration of uefi for xp.
<RoadRunner> My P4 is running at 3GHz, does that help?
<mrkramps> yes, it is at least a prescott and is capable of 64-bit
<mrkramps> still just a slow calculating heater, but 64 bit
<RoadRunner> My other P4 which I was concidering for the gateway role is a 2.3GHz, is that one 64bit?
<dieterd> i have to leave now its late now. Bye
<RoadRunner> dieterd: thank you
<mrkramps> oh wait … still could be pnetium 4 HT northwood
<mrkramps> RoadRunner, lscpu would tell you
<RoadRunner> lscpu?
<mrkramps> terminal, you know?
<RoadRunner> my pentium4's don't have linux :)
<mrkramps> tit is 2,3 GHz for sure?
<mrkramps> it
<RoadRunner> maybe 2.4 but not more
<mrkramps> with 2.4 it could be prescott already, but also northwood … with 2.26 it would be definitely northwood
<mrkramps> RoadRunner, try using the i386 image
<RoadRunner> ok, let me put it this way; for a p4 in a gateway role, is there much to be gained by going with 64bit vs 32?
<mrkramps> i do not think so
<RoadRunner> even if it is capable?
<mrkramps> actually i386 might even save you some RAM
<RoadRunner> ok, and will going with a 32 bit image make writing a usb easier or make it boot more predictably on my p4's?
<mrkramps> nope
<RoadRunner> then I may still end up spinning my wheels because of bios limitations?
<mrkramps> give it a try
<RoadRunner> to be honest, I've been trying all this for so long I feel like throughing these things from my balcony
<mrkramps> you can stop whenever you want and start again later
<bonsaitree> No, no and no. Even after a fresh install, my Wi-Fi link is behaving like it's capped at 20 Mbit/s.
<mrkramps> 20 MBit/s is pretty nice
<mrkramps> taking into account all the environmental factors and diver issues and and and
<bonsaitree> mrkramps, Not when you have optic link and you used to have 45 Mbit/s.
<RoadRunner> mrkramps: so if I understood dieterd correctly, my issues are due to my bios being limited because it was made for an WinXP computer?
<bonsaitree> mrkramps, But it's not only numbers, it's the whole browsing experience. Sluggish and unstable. I guess it's because of a certain update, since the previous suspect was that i was deleting files in /bin/firmware, but it turns out that it's not the case.
<mrkramps> RoadRunner, there might be an issue with this OS image and your BIOS or your BIOS with usb boot … but it is hard to tell
<mrkramps> RoadRunner, would require the exact model and research on the internet and stuff
<mrkramps> RoadRunner, and you have to use a proper usb port on this main board sometimes
<ddaughtrey> Oh hello. I didn't expect people to be here. I'm not sure why...
<mrkramps> "proper" in terms of not all ports are bootable
<mrkramps> hi ddaughtrey
<knome> ddaughtrey, well you were right, we're all bots.
<ddaughtrey> Aren't we all bots by now?
<RoadRunner> then it really sounds like OPNsense people should be the ones to deal untangling this issue, sorry if I took so much of everybody's time here
<mrkramps> you're welcome
<ddaughtrey> Well since people are here I actually have a quick question
<knome> ddaughtrey, congrats, you've figured out the essence of this channel ;)
<RoadRunner> mrkramps: many thanks :)
<mrkramps> RoadRunner, but as a matter of fact you're trying to run a brand new freebsd on a nearly 15 years old computer
<mrkramps> this might be the main issue here =D
<Spass> akxwi-dave: sorry I was away, thanks for confirming, I'll post a bug on xfce's bugzilla
<ddaughtrey> So I just finished installing Xubuntu on a chromebook, because it's the only portable computer I have. But it doesn't seem like my sound is working. It keeps defaulting to the HDMI output. Any tips?
<mrkramps> ddaughtrey, nopaste of terminal command 'aplay -l' pls
<RoadRunner> mrkramps: these things are only good for gateways now; do OPNsense people expect everybody to run out and buy brand new hardware for their soft?
<mrkramps> RoadRunner, my quad core computer will definitely consume less power than your p4
<ddaughtrey> mrkramps: **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<ddaughtrey> card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 3: HDMI 0 [HDMI 0]
<ddaughtrey>   Subdevices: 1/1
<ddaughtrey>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<ddaughtrey> card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 7: HDMI 1 [HDMI 1]
<ddaughtrey>   Subdevices: 1/1
<ddaughtrey>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<knome> !pastebin | ddaughtrey
<ubottu> ddaughtrey: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RoadRunner> mrkramps: I believe you; just don't want to through them out if they can still serve me :)
<mrkramps> RoadRunner, it's just a fact that a modern - let's say - intel atom would be a more optimal choicec
<ddaughtrey> Sorry for spam. I am also new to IRC. And Linux for that matter.
<mrkramps> ddaughtrey, is this the complete output?
<ddaughtrey> Yes
<RoadRunner> mrkramps: how much $?
<mrkramps> RoadRunner, no idea about current prizes
<mrkramps> i guess you can get refurbished stuff for less than 100 bucks which still performs way better
<knome> RoadRunner, mrkramps: may i suggest you to move to #xubuntu-offtopic with the slightly less ontopic discussion? thanks for understanding!
<mrkramps> ddaughtrey, seems like no sound card is found
<knome> (^ + anyone else interested)
<mrkramps> knome, sure … sorry for hijacking
<knome> mrkramps, no worries :)
<RoadRunner> knome: sorry :) and thanks again
<mrkramps> ddaughtrey, what kind of chromebook is this?
<ddaughtrey> mrkramps: Samsung Chromebook 2. Model Number: xe500c12-k01us
<mrkramps> maybe this will help (last answer) https://askubuntu.com/questions/325418/no-sound-in-crouton
<mrkramps> ddaughtrey, although you could foirst have a look at alsamixer
<ddaughtrey> I'll give them a shot. Thank you!
<mrkramps> https://archlinuxarm.org/platforms/armv7/samsung/samsung-chromebook
<mrkramps> ddaughtrey, as a matter of fact there are plenty of search results on the internet. something will work!
<Spass> akxwi-dave: bug 13509 on bugzilla
<ubottu> bug 13509 in control-center (Ubuntu) "g-s-d should monitor current background image changes" [Wishlist,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/13509
<knome> xfce 13509
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 13509 in General "Button loses highlight when moving cursor on screen edges" [Normal,New] https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13509
#xubuntu 2017-04-20
<Spass> seems like not only whisker menu is affected by that "screen edge" issue, here's Plank https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8qh4-wxxEZ7b3ZTZ0stb1VvdGM/view
<Spass> maybe it's a part of a bigger problem?
<ddaughtrey> Welp can't figure out when I can't get my sound settings to recognize my devices built-in. Only shows HDMI and I'm not using that. Did get my bluetooth headphones to work so that's cool.
<newuser123> Hi guys, I'm failry new to xubuntu and I hope you can help me. I just installed xubuntu and tried to create an archive in thunar (right click -> create archive) but I get follwoing error message: "Failed to create archive. No suitable archive manager found.". I don't understand why this is happening, since I see the archive manager in the whiskermenu. When I click on it, it open just fine..
<newuser123> I'm usung Xubuntu 16.04.2
<newuser123> Hi guys, I'm failry new to xubuntu and I hope you can help me. I just installed xubuntu and tried to create an archive in thunar (right click -> create archive) but I get follwoing error message: "Failed to create archive. No suitable archive manager found.". I don't understand why this is happening, since I see the archive manager in the whiskermenu. When I click on it, it opens just fine..
<bonsaitree> It turns out that there is a recent system update that is messing with the Wi-Fi link speed. I've tried many things and all of them lead to that conclusion.
<bazhang> bonsaitree, why are you crossposting
<bazhang> stick to one channel please
<bonsaitree> bazhang:I did not know that it's considered bad behavior.
<bazhang> very
<bonsaitree> bazhang:Okay then, i will know now :)
<newuser123> Thanks for nothing!
<Spass> I may have found another small bug related to the panel, Window Buttons plugin this time
<krytarik> Spass: I suggest #xubuntu-devel from now on.
<Spass> krytarik: Sure, you're right.
<sorinello_> flocculant, I must admit, despite the small border, the new terminal has some cool features
<PasserkKk> afernoon
<bonsaitree> I will ask here also, since no one is answering on #ubuntu.
<bonsaitree> My Wi-Fi link speed problem is still unresolved. I get the same speeds as i got before and as declared by my ISP when i am on Ethernet (on Linux) and when i am on both Wi-Fi and Ethernet on Windows. I was suspicious that the origin of the problem is because i have been removing certain bin files in /lib/firmware, but it turned out that it's not the case, since i did a fresh install and the problem is still here. I now suspect that it's a certain
<bonsaitree> system update that messed things up. I have also tried logging with different kernel versions but there is no difference. Any ideas?
<pmjdebruijn> "system update"
<pmjdebruijn> when was it fine?
<pmjdebruijn> from what to what did you update?
<pmjdebruijn> bonsaitree: ?
<pmjdebruijn> which version of xubuntu were you running when it was fine, which version are you running now?
<bonsaitreh> By "system update" i mean the update that is present in "Software", labeled "OS Updates". Since the problem is present on a fresh install too, it is very probable that it is related to a system update.
<bonsaitreh> pmjdebruijn, ^
<pmjdebruijn> bonsaitreh: I don't follow
<pmjdebruijn> if the issue is still present on a fresh install, then it would seem to incidate it's not caused by a xubuntu update
<pmjdebruijn> but as I said, which exactly version were you using, and which are you using now?
<pmjdebruijn> 16.04 ? 16.04.1? 16.04.2 ? 16.10 ?
<pmjdebruijn> what does 'uname -a' say?
<bonsaitreh> pmjdebruijn, 4.4.0-72-generic
<pmjdebruijn> bonsaitreh: and what were you running when it did work fine? 16.04 too?
<bonsaitreh> pmjdebruijn, Yup
<pmjdebruijn> you could try installing a very old 16.04 kernel, like so: sudo apt-get install linux-image-4.4.0-22-generic
<pmjdebruijn> and boot that
<pmjdebruijn> after a clean install, you might have ended up with something newer already (even without manually updating)
<pmjdebruijn> especially if you've used a 16.04.1 install iso
<bonsaitreh> pmjdebruijn, The Live USB that i used for this install is the same that was used for the previous install, but let me check the .iso version
<pmjdebruijn> you should be able to revert the firmware files like so: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-firmware=1.157
<bonsaitreh> pmjdebruijn, 16.04.1
<bonsaitreh> pmjdebruijn, I will try with the kernel you suggested, brb
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn, Installed the 4.4.0-22-generic, the system won't even find/show a wireless interface with 'iwconfig'. Tried 4.4.0-31-generic and 4.4.0-72-generic, the link is even slower with them.
<pmjdebruijn> bonsaitree: even slower compared to what?
<pmjdebruijn> also are you sure there are no environmental factors
<pmjdebruijn> new neighbor wifi etc
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn, My bad, the bandwidth is the same with -31 and -72. on -22 the wifi interface is not even shown. Btw that's what first came into my mind, but the bandwidth is excellent while using Windows, so it must be a software issue and not of electro-magnetic nature.
<pmjdebruijn> I find it strange that it did perform good on ubuntu 16.04 in the past though
<pmjdebruijn> bonsaitree: as far as the -22 kernel is concerned you might need to combine that with a linux-firmware downgrade
<pmjdebruijn> rarely there are version interdependancies
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn, How do i do that?
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn, I wanted to try to install the 4.10 kernel with 16.04.2, someone told me on #ubuntu to use to following command: install linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge , but i get this error: install: missing destination file operand after 'linux-generic-hwe-16.04-edge'
<pmjdebruijn> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-firmware=1.157 for the older firwmare files
<pmjdebruijn> and the edge stuff is experimental
<pmjdebruijn> so I wouldn't add that
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn, Okay then i will try with the older firmware
<pmjdebruijn> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04  for 4.8
<pmjdebruijn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<pmjdebruijn> for the edge stuff you probably need to tell apt explicitly to use an experimental repo, never tried it myself
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn, Okay won't experiment with that now, i installed the older firmware, should i try with -22 now?
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn, Nope, still the same. How do i revert to the previous linux kernel?
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn, 157.8?
<pmjdebruijn> just run updates
<pmjdebruijn> you meant firmware right?
<pmjdebruijn> when you run updates, the latest version will be pulled in again
<pmjdebruijn> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn, Yes
<bonsaitree> thanks
<pmjdebruijn> anyhow, then I'd try the HWE stack
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn, Yes, i meant firmware not kernel, my bad
<bonsaitreh> pmjdebruijn, You recommend this: apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 ?
<pmjdebruijn> I just pasted the command
<pmjdebruijn> 16:11
<bonsaitreh> pmjdebruijn, i see
<bonsaitreh> pmjdebruijn, Okay, how do i upgrade to 16.10?
<bonsaitreh> Sorry for asking this (maybe basic) question, but there is no concrete answer on the net.
<pmjdebruijn> for major version i'd just reinstall
<pmjdebruijn> it's often faster
<pmjdebruijn> but
<pmjdebruijn> with regard to hardware support installing the hwe stack would make 16.04 essentially the same as 16.10
<pmjdebruijn> bonsaitreh: the page I linked, explains this
<bonsaitreh> pmjdebruijn, So if i install the enablement stack i will get the 4.8 kernel, am i right? I am not sure if i can keep up with this whole new terminology :D
<pmjdebruijn> yes
<pmjdebruijn> it gets you the kernel and xorg from 16.10 effectively
<pmjdebruijn> on 16.04 is a fairly clean and supported way
<pmjdebruijn> the 16.04.2 installation ISO have this onboard already by default
<bonsaitreh> pmjdebruijn, But since i was installing with the .1 .iso i have to do it manually
<bonsaitreh> i guess
<pmjdebruijn> for existing installs it's opt-in indeed
<bonsaitreh> i will try it then
<bonsaitree> pmjdebruijn, Nah, the same even after 4.8.0-46-generic
<bonsaitree> I really have no clue how to fix this.
<bonsaitree> Is it possible that a blackhat somehow capped my wi-fi card?
<XubuntuUser99> Ever since I installed Xubuntu 16.04.2 I have this weird bug, whenever I try to create an archive from the right-click menu in Thunar I get the following error message:"Failed to create archive. No suitable archive manager found.". When I use the Extract Here option, it works fine, file-roller launches and extracts the archive without a hitch. It seems like file-roller is not linked to the Create Archive in the right click men
<XubuntuUser99> Does anyone know how to re-associate file-roller to the Create Archive right click menu launcher? Or how I can just simply fix it?
<ddaughtrey> Hello
<ddaughtrey> Anyone able to explain how to how to easily change my boot drive for xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2017-04-21
<SooperGenius> Is it possible to apply a prototype to an existing object?  For example, during character creation the player chooses to be a Fighter.  I'd like to apply the Fighter prototype to their Character object.  I see that you can spawn new objects from a prototype. Wondered about existing objects.
<akxwi-dave> SooperGenius:  you do realise this is the irc channel for The Xubuntu operating system  :-)
<SooperGenius> Gah!
<SooperGenius> I did it again.
<akxwi-dave> :-)
<SooperGenius> Thanks dave.
<xubuntu66w> I'm getting an error with sudo apt update
<xubuntu66w> W: GPG error: http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/Horst3180/xUbuntu_16.04  Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY
<xubuntu66w> I actually uninstalled that arc theme that's linked with the error message
<xubuntu66w> The repository 'http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/Horst3180/xUbuntu_16.04  Release' is not signed. N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.
<Pici> xubuntu66w: you need to remove the repository from your /etc/apt/sources.list or from within one of the files within /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and then run an apt update
<xubuntu66w> ok
<xubuntu66w> I figured I have removed everything when I uninstalled it
<xubuntu66w> There's a ".list" file in that directory you mentioned
<xubuntu66w> is that what you're referring to (to be deleted)?
<Pici> xubuntu66w: be sure to check the contents to see that it contains the repository that is listed
<xubuntu66w> there's a file named "arc-theme.list"
<xubuntu66w> nothing else
<xubuntu66w> oh actually it looks like theres a GUI tool for removing the repo - "software and updates"
<xubuntu66w> @pici: looks like that worked. Thanks. So should all of the remaining files and directories from that theme install be removed from my system now?
<Pici> xubuntu66w: no, you said that you did that already
<xubuntu66w> well I ran sudo apt remove arc-theme
<xubuntu66w> and then sudo apt autoclean
<Pici> then you're probably fine
<xubuntu66w> ok
<xubuntu66w> thanks
<xubuntu66w> I would like to use the arc theme, but it seems to be broken with 17.04
<bonsaitree> I am noticing something interesting after the reinstall of 16.04. While scolling in Google Chrome or while alt+tabing i am noticing a shape similar to this one, appearing in the middle of the screen: http://cosketch.com/Saved/p8yJQJPy
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> just installed xub16.04/64 on my Thinkpad T530. 3 monitors, laptop-19x12-19x12 from docking station. installed nvidia-375 (t530 has nvidia 5400m), works. activated all the composite shebang in settings. now there is one royal oddity: when I right-click in, say, the 3rd monitor, and say "terminal here": the screen in the middle goes black and my mouse pointer is confined to screen 3.
<DexterF> does not happen when I spawn a terminal on screen 1 and drag it over. does NOT happen when I call, say, "settings" from right-click menu - only terminal
<DexterF> odd, eh?
<DexterF> it gets even weirder: when I do "sudo bash" on one of the terminals: same thing happens. what on earth des xfce-terminal tell X to do there that jeopardizes it at that level?
<DexterF> AUGH. Nevermind the above, no strange bug or X or NV issue, I migrated the SSD to another machine and had an arandr script in bashrc...
#xubuntu 2017-04-22
<samalex> hi all
<jgould> Random question: Does anyone know of any docking stations that would allow me to connect two cables to a laptop that are 100% supported in Xubuntu?
<mark76> How can I make my mouse less sensitive?
<mark76> Whoops
<Spass> mark76: did you looked in xfce4-mouse-settings?
<mark76> Yeah,  I'm having problems with the double click function.  As in it's reacting as if I double clicked even when I haven't
<mark76> So I'm getting windows maximising when I click on the title bar, links opening multiple tabs and all that kind of thing
<Spass> maybe it's a hardware issue with your mouse? I had the same problem before, the issue was "broken" mouse switch
<mark76> Could be
<mark76> Left button?
<Spass> yes
<Spass> in my case it was easy to recognise, because when I was clicking harder and quicker, the double-click issue did not appear
<Spass> try that for a moment :)
<Spass> instead clicking gently, just tap your mouse button slight harder
<mark76> K
<Spass> it sounds stupid, but it may help you to diagnose that it's hardware issue
<mark76> I suspect it is
<Spass> probably
<mark76> I'll try using my USB wireless mouse until the cursor freezes again
<mark76> What's the best speed for double clicking to avoid accidental double clicks?
<Spass> I have default values: 400ms / 5px and I'm happy with it
<mark76> Okay
<mark76> What's the difference between edge resistance and window snapping?
<Spass> mark76: it's described on the bottom of this site - http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfwm4/preferences
<mark76> Thanks
<Spass> snapping is to "glue" a window to another window or to a screen edge when moving
<Cust0sLimen> hi
<Cust0sLimen> chrome does this thing where it has this weird zoom effect when I switch to it
<encomjones> an animation right ?
#xubuntu 2017-04-23
<Jef91> I have this odd issue with Xubuntu 16.04 - one of my application launchers keeps vanishing from the wisker menu. When I run xfce4-panel -r in terminal it reappears. Any idea why that might be?
<Jef91> Desktop file contents: http://paste.debian.net/928915/
<chatter29> hey guys
<chatter29> allah is doing
<chatter29> sun is not doing allah is doing
<chatter29> to accept Islam say that i bear witness that there is no deity worthy of worship except Allah and Muhammad peace be upon him is his slave and messenger
<xubuntu90d> hey guys, for xubuntu 16.04.2, which xcfe version comes with by default?
<DexterF> hi
<cfhowlett> greetings DexterF.  ask your xubuntu question
<DexterF> looking for a way to theme gtk3 apps individually, but I think https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GTK%2B has that covered
<DexterF> in general I'm looking for ways to setup gtk3 in xubuntu
<DexterF> yup, GTK_THEME=Adwaita:dark <program> works a charm
<Redfoxmoon> Is there anything to do to fix menus being broken in xubuntu 17.04? trying to x-forward and getting bombarded with "Negative content width -7 (allocation 1, extents 4x4) while allocating gadget (node arrow, owner GtkMenu)"
<DexterF> occasionally xubuntu will ask me for a gnome-keyring password, but I do not remember setting one. my home dir has been carried over for years, there could be one really old one I don't remmeber. how can I reset that password?
<pmjdebruijn> DexterF: I'm not sure, but I think the keyring password is usually tied to your login password via pam
<pmjdebruijn> so if you have a keyring with a password that isn't your current login password, it's probably an older login password you used a while back
<DexterF> pmjdebruijn, which I cannot remember. so what do I do about it?
<xubuntu93i> HELLO!
<xubuntu93i> HIR EDVALDO SPIKIN
<pmjdebruijn> DexterF: no clue
<pmjdebruijn> sorry
<pmjdebruijn> stick around, someone else might know
<DexterF> will do
<Spass_> DexterF: Did you try this solution? https://askubuntu.com/a/65294
<DexterF> Spass_, deleted that gnome keyring file and launched Seahorse, still sees that gnome2 keyring. in .local the keyring dir does not even exist, only found one in .gnome2.
<DexterF> Spass_, ah, restarted this and that, now seems ok
#xubuntu 2018-04-16
<marsje> Hi. When I plugin a removable disk, I see it appear on the desktop. When I click it, top mount it and open it, it asks for the root password. How do I get it to open without asking for a password?
<vidal72[m]> hi, I recently switched to xubuntu bionic from debian strecth and my xfce sesson crashes on resume from suspend. There are "Fatal IO error 11 (resource temporali unavalaible) on X server" messages. I have to restart xorg then. It works ok with any other DE and worked with xfce on debian
<vidal72[m]> it happens only when I suspend by closing the lid, systemctl suspend works good
<f00> hi..is it possible to pullout grouped windows in panel with mouse over. without klicking?
<brian_wilson> hello. I've installed notepadqq, but it just won't open. I get no error messages. I have tried opening it through the terminal, but it shows no error messages, it just acts as if it is running. any clues why?
<brian_wilson> it's built on qt, and I believe I have all of it's dependencies
<brian_wilson> well, I'm about to reboot my pc, if anyone's got any clues, please leave a private message
<adalbert> WTB bugfix for thunar filemanager in Xubuntu, everytime a sshfs-mount reports resource busy the whole file-manager freezes till the sshfs-mount resource is unlocked again ... need fix pls.
<adalbert> kernel: [761622.794324] INFO: task Thunar:797 blocked for more than 120 seconds.
<krytarik> Yes plz, provide fix! :)
#xubuntu 2018-04-17
<itsankhere> Hi, Need some help to install Ricoh 150SU scanner on Xubuntu. Getting "could not open "r75389L2" Archieve not supported" error while clicking the tar file downloaded from http://support.ricoh.com/bb/html/dr_ut_e/re2/model/sp150su/sp150su.htm
<itsankhere> I managed to install the driver on Ubuntu version last week using the instructions provided on https://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=2015840 but this week I switched over to Xubuntu and stuck again installing the scanner.
<GridCube_> itsankhere: it should be exactly the same
<itsankhere> Thanks for responding GridCube. I thought so but not able to open the r75389L2.tar file
<itsankhere> Getting the error as mentioned above. "Archive type not supported". Any suggestions ??
<krytarik> I don't see a '.tar' file to download there in fact.
<itsankhere> r753789L2.gz which I uncompressed to tar file but can't proceed further.
<itsankhere> I downloaded the version provided for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (x86-64)
<krytarik> This works here: gunzip r75389L2.gz → tar -xf r75389L2
<itsankhere> Pardon my ignorance. Let me try.
<russian> hello,please help me. I was delete catalog "Downloads". Can i restore this catalof
<russian> Hello, please help me. I was delete catalog "Downloads". Can i restore this catalog?
<dave_mwi> hello all. Running brand new installation of xubuntu. I have an older AMD gpu in this system - but I can't seem to locate any AMD install instructions that are working...is there anything I can do as far as drivers for this chip?
<knome> is something not working or working too slowly?
<dave_mwi> all seems to be working fine...just curious if there's something more I can do...it's been a while since I've run ubuntu, but there used to be fglrx drivers I think
<knome> for 16.04+, it's not supported by AMD or in ubuntu
<dave_mwi> hmm, well ok. thanks for the tip
<knome> !fglrx | dave_mwi
<ubottu> dave_mwi: Open driver for AMD cards: amdgpu (cards >= GCN1.2 aka GCN 3rd gen), radeon (older cards). Closed drivers: amdgpu-pro (>= GCN1.2) fglrx (older cards, unsupported by AMD in 16.04+). For info on GCN levels, see https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_graphics_processing_units . For fglrx info, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
#xubuntu 2018-04-18
<xubuntu97d> i cant instal skype??
<xubuntu97d> i have xubuntu 16....
<RoadRunner> Xubuntu 16.04 comp stoped booting. Description: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XNCdS5xxK2/
<drleviathan> RoadRunner, perhaps boot from USB, delete any garbage files from /dev/sda5 (like stuff in /var/log or /var/tmp) to free up some space and try again?
<RoadRunner> drleviathan: I have BleachBit installed on that box and run it regularly so garbage shouldn't have accumulated...
 * drleviathan googles 'BleachBit'
<drleviathan> Ok well, I was just guessing about something to try.  I would boot with USB or DVD and examine the data on the drive if possible.  If it is readable I'd backup the important stuff to external drive and if I couldn't coax it into working I'd just reinstall and then copy my user data back.
<drleviathan> Of course, in the process of that you might discover that the HD really is failing.  Dunno.  I haven't had an HD fail for several years now: 8 or 9.
<RoadRunner> drleviathan: does Xubuntu live CD have comparable rescue capabilities to an Ubuntu Live CD's recovery mode ?
<drleviathan> Yes, I think so.  AFAIK Xubuntu really is just Ubuntu with a different window manager and login wrapper.
<drleviathan> But there are (or there were, I haven't looked in several years) some live-boot rescue oriented distros.
<drleviathan> Ubuntu was a spinoff of Knoppix as I recall, and that was one of primary purposes of Knoppix: as a rescue tool.
<RoadRunner> another q: any advise on how to best install baobab under Xubuntu 16.04?
<drleviathan> sudo apt-get install baobab  ?
<RoadRunner> worked like a charm, don't know why I had issues with it bfr, thanks :)
<RoadRunner> last q: If change a video card from Nvidia to AMD on an existing Xubuntu 16.04 install, is xub going to automatically detect the change on booting and install the apropriate driver or does OS (and everything else) need to be reinstalled?
<drleviathan> RoadRunner, I would expect it to auto detect and load the correct module for AMD.
<drleviathan> In my experience: problems happen when it loads the correct nVidia module but other configs are bad and I end up with a black screen.
<drleviathan> right after installing/updating the nVidia driver
<RoadRunner> hope such issues are not common with amd
#xubuntu 2018-04-19
<RoadRunner> again, thanks for the help :)
<alkino> hey o/
<alkino> is there a way to get a recent version for amarok
<alkino> the one shipped in LTS is buggy as hell
<Spass_> alkino, hello, version 2:2.9.0 is available in 18.04 Bionic, so you can wait couple of days/weeks for the upgrade or if you're feeling adventurous you can try to manually install it from the DEB files downloaded from packages.ubuntu.com
<Spass_> But dependencies could potentially be a problem.
<Spass_> (not mentioning that Amarok itself isn't the best application for Xfce, but that's just my opinion)
#xubuntu 2018-04-20
<lirodon> Okay, so my friend is installing 16.04, but the installer's stuck on "Detecting file systems"
<well_laid_lawn> lirodon:  how long has it been stuck?
<lirodon> 10+ minutes. She's instaalling it to a hard drive from USB media.
<well_laid_lawn> a terabyte can take a bit of time to sus out
<flocculant> takes a while here with 2 2Tb drives, 1 3Tb drive and the ssd it's installing on
<flocculant> certainly takes a whole lot longer to do that than the actual install
<well_laid_lawn> so... how large are the hard drives ?
<lirodon> though at the bottom of the log it was mentioning starting cleanup of temporary directories
<lirodon> and it hasn't been doing anything
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like it is nearly installed then
<lirodon> okay, she ended up rebooting ... and it appears to have not even done anything to her drive
<lirodon> because Windows XP still loaded.
<well_laid_lawn> there should be an entry in the boot menu for checking the install media - tried that ?
<lirodon> think we figured it out. at some point, Thunar had automatically mounted and opened up her Windows file system
<lirodon> and I forgot to mention that we had an error about it not being able to unmount it. Restarted the install but with just Install Xubuntu (without loading XFCE in the BG), and now it's working
<flocculant> it should have given a warning, something like 'do you want us to try and unmount /dev/blah'
<flocculant> aah right
<lirodon> yeah. we got that, we tried, and it didn't. And then it got stuck and didn't even get to partitioning
<lirodon> but now we're actually cooking
<flocculant> would have got you different responses from well_laid_lawn and me if we'd known that :D
<lirodon> anyway, she's got it going now!
<well_laid_lawn> well done
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu does look good in blue ;)
<lirodon> optiplex 745, originally came with XP from a slight refurbish
<lirodon> had to tell her, who had only just started using this computer, that XP was unsupported and you shouldn't use it
<well_laid_lawn> that was a good thing to do
<lirodon> she's slowly figuring things out
<well_laid_lawn> it doesn't take too much to adapt to using ubbuntu - some things are named differently but it is still a mouse and icons based interface
<lirodon> especially for someone who had never heard of Linux before at all
<lirodon> until yesterday or so
<well_laid_lawn> using xubuntu is probably easier than the switch to a mac
<lirodon> okay she got an error about failing to retrieve repository information when trying to use the updater
<well_laid_lawn> is the network working ? ou can google ?
<well_laid_lawn> s/ou/you/
<lirodon> her chromium install from earlier worked
<well_laid_lawn> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<well_laid_lawn> see if the last link above helps
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<lirodon> She just got the "Check your internet connection" version of that error
<well_laid_lawn> the default repos should be working - which is why I thought it might be a networking issue
<lirodon> she was having weird internet issues with XP earlier. at one point, some sites were loading and some weren't. at another time, in Chrome, things suddenly worked again (and she was able to download all the stuff she needed for the install)
<well_laid_lawn> generally speaking intermitent issues are mostly hardware related - check cables and open a terminal with   dmesg -w    running to see any errors
<well_laid_lawn> software just keeps working the same
<lirodon> wait I got her to do apt-get update on command line and she's getting that libappstream3 error
<well_laid_lawn> try   sudo apt install --reinstall libappstream3
<lirodon> it worked
<well_laid_lawn> well done
<IhrFussel> Is PAE also required if I use the 64-bit version of Xubuntu? It doesn't mention "only for 32-bit" anywhere on this page https://xubuntu.org/requirements/
<IhrFussel> To me it looks like someone forgot to mention "32-bit" in that sentence
<genii> PAE is 32bit specific
<genii> It's implicit
<IhrFussel> genii, then it should mention that PAE is only needed for 32-bit ... it doesn't do that
<IhrFussel> Not sure if there are 64-bit CPUs without PAE but if so it would be misleading
<GridCube> IhrFussel: pae is an extension to make 32bit processor able to use memory better, but it's embebed in 64bit hardware as far as i understand, it's soemting 64bit does by default
<IhrFussel> GridCube, that doesn't change the fact that this sentence is misleading "Your processor needs to support PAE in order to run Xubuntu."
<IhrFussel> Will it really not run on 32-bit with less than 3.5 GB RAM? Usually it should
<IhrFussel> I mean without PAE*
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> it will not run on a processor without PAE
<genii> The 32bit kernel is compiled by default with Physical Address Extensions enabled, at some point in the past it was not
<genii> Somewhere around 14.04, perhaps
<IhrFussel> On a 32-bit CPU without PAE* ... but it should at least mention the "32-bit" bit in that sentence, don't you agree?
<GridCube> no
<genii> Since 64bit CPUs don't have PAE, the author likely didn't bother specifying
 * genii wanders off to eat kebabs now
<GridCube> but i agree that it could be edited to say "Your processor needs to be 33bit with PAE enabled or 64bits in order to run Xubuntu." or something like that
<GridCube> if only to make things clearer
<IhrFussel> genii, my 64-bit CPU has PAE
<IhrFussel> At least I find it under /proc/cpuinfo
<GridCube> yes, because it's part of it's architecture
<IhrFussel> So can one assume *every* 64-bit CPU will have PAE listed in its features? Then the sentence is maybe not so wrong
<genii> 64 bit CPUs are theoretically capable of addressing up to 256 terabytes of RAM by using either 48 or 42bit addressing extensions, which is built-in to it's die. 32 bit PAE extends to 36 bits which allows to 64G
<DanniBetts> In Thunar is it possible to disable the "Delete file" entry so that files are always deleted via trash? Otherwise a user can accidentally delete a file permanently and not be able to recover it from trash
<ubuntu_ftw>  Hello, all. I just set up a manually partitioned encrypted xubuntu install. I had to create the encrypted partitions manually, or the installer failed. So at this point everything installed fine, but I cannot boot because the root partition cannot be mounted (booting drops me to a busybox shell)
<ubuntu_ftw> how do I tell grub to mount my encrypted partitions?
<ubuntu_ftw> If it helps, this is my partitioning scheme: https://imgur.com/a/bbk5FAs
<krytarik> (Crossposting from #ubuntu)
<torv> Am I right in understanding the current daily builds are to be considered as release candidates now?
<krytarik> Not yet.
<genii> krytarik: release schedule shows yesterday as RC
<krytarik> Yes, it does..
<flocculant> genii: due over th weekend
<genii> flocculant: Ah, thanks
<flocculant> "We will shut down cronjobs and spin some RC images late Friday or early
<flocculant> Saturday once the archive and proposed-migration have settled a bit,"
<flocculant> devel-announce list
 * genii makes a note to read those more often
<flocculant> :p
<genii> ..actually i think I'm only on the kubuntu-devel ml
 * torv too ^
<flocculant> genii: could also ask me :D
<torv> Thanks.
<flocculant> torv: welcome
<flocculant> torv: as a matter of course when it get's to RC I would be asking for people to test on both our mailing lists
<torv> Perfect fit: I'll test then. Please notify on here/~-devel too.
<flocculant> torv: I don't mention in this channel - it's for support, but you'd need to be blind to not see me boring people to distraction in -devel :p
<torv> flocculant: x) Alright
<flocculant> torv: not expecting much to change between now and whne they spin the images up to be honest ;)
<torv> flocculant: yeah, I thought so too. I am about to setup some new machines and thought to myself "release is close..wait? rc!..worst case I'll be doing some testing along but can't be to bad at this stage"
<flocculant> well - it's up to you - but from my point of view - I would miss the information at the iso tracker
<flocculant> and if there's not enough of that - I might not mark it ready for release
<flocculant> and if no-one else from the release team is around then we'll release late
<torv> just finding my way into that ;)
<flocculant> when there is an RC it will be shown there on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/
<torv> Thanks.
<xubuntu068> hello
<xubuntu068> have an old nvidia 3d card ,,, 9590 I think it's called ... but I have difficulties getting the drivers in :(
<well_laid_lawn> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<genii> Heh, matrox
<SlidingHorn> (crossposting from xfce) I'm having an issue where I cannot get xfce to fully load...the panel either doesn't load at all (most often) or it shows up, and is unresponsive.  if I Ctl+alt+t on my primary screen (where the panel would be) I cannot see the terminal, but it's "there" and commands work. if I ctl+alt+t on the secondary, screen, the terminal is visible.  What can I look for to diagnose the
<SlidingHorn> problem here?
#xubuntu 2018-04-21
<SlidingHorn> welcome ErichEickmeyer :P  *tosses a beer as we wait*
 * ErichEickmeyer takes the beer courtesy SlidingHorn and chugs it
<ErichEickmeyer> *buuurp*
<ErichEickmeyer> Anyhow... -offtopic is elsewhere. :)
<SlidingHorn> (Repeating) I'm having an issue where I cannot get xfce to fully load...the panel either doesn't load at all (most often) or it shows up, and is unresponsive.  if I Ctl+alt+t on my primary screen (where the panel would be) I cannot see the terminal, but it's "there" and commands work. if I ctl+alt+t on the secondary, screen, the terminal is visible.  What can I look for to diagnose the problem here?
<SlidingHorn> I have to clear my ~/.config/xfce  every time this happens :/
<krytarik> 1.) Providing any version info would have been nice.  2.) When you do that, when does it start failing again?
<SlidingHorn> krytarik: I'm going to be spending tonight trying to break it again to figure out exactly where it happens.  It's XFCE 4.12
<krytarik> SlidingHorn: That's how it's also called in Xenial btw.
<SlidingHorn> krytarik: cool - I'm helping to test the Studio Bionic set up, but I figured the Xubuntu crew might have some valuable input/guidance for when I find where I'm breaking it.
<krytarik> To be clear, the "Xfce" version is always just the umbrella one - and usually doesn't tell much about the individual parts of it - hence the context of the distro version is handy.
<marine> i deleted my kernel.
<marine> i want to recover my xubuntu.
<SlidingHorn> marine: reinstall it.
<marine> if reinstall it , some data should be lost.
<marine> because only kernel rm by apt-get remove --purge .
<marine> i want to recover it by live usb to setup the grub relation.
<marine> some one else met this situation, or other better ways ?
<well_laid_lawn> marine:  if you haven't rebooted since removving the kernel you can reinstall the kernel
<lirodon> Should an Android phone auto-mount in Thunar?
<well_laid_lawn> lirodon:  this might explain http://www.mysolutions.it/mounting-your-mtp-androids-sd-card-on-ubuntu/
<marine> i use live usb to launch machine.
<marine> and use mount /dev/sda8 /mnt
<marine> and then use mount --bind /mnt/dev /dev
<marine> use chroot
<marine> to recover the kernel deleted by mistake.
<marine> after all, use grub-install /sda
<marine> and update-grub
<well_laid_lawn> marine:  and it worked out ok for you ?
<marine> yes, just only work, but the fglrx is not suitable for me.
<Spass> hello, small question, I'm on 17.10, I have one unread e-mail in my Thunderbird client (52.7.0), shouldn't the Messaging Menu indicator icon be blue, indicating unread message(s)? it's normal/white still
<xubuntu21d> need help
<krytarik> xubuntu21d: Would you like to provide us with any details?
<xubuntu21d> having trouble with ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<krytarik> Well, this is #xubuntu
<xubuntu21d> lost all icons and can't seem to open terminal.
<xubuntu21d> and I know this is xubuntu, I am using this but my inlaws have ubuntu and I am using my pc to try and help them
<krytarik> Ok, but there is #ubuntu too. :)
<xubuntu21d> ok ty
<krytarik> Because it's an entirely different environment.
#xubuntu 2018-04-22
<sunil1> hello
<kimmok> hi
<sunil1> how are you
<kimmok> exit
<kimmok> =)
#xubuntu 2019-04-15
<ilias_gr> hi all. could you please recommend a light mplayer for xubuntu 18.04.2 other than Parole mlayer?
<ilias_gr> hi all. which is the best light alternative to Parole mplayer for xubuntu 18.04.2 ? Under 16.04 i run gnome-mplayer which isn't availlable for Bionic.
<kadiro> try mpv ilias_gr
<kadiro> there is audacious and rhythmbox for audio
<ilias_gr> kadiro: i am looking for something light and fast, lag-free like gnome-mplayer
<kadiro> ilias_gr, mpv is good and i found it my self light
<kadiro> ilias_gr, mpv is not different from mplayer and most command are the same you can call it mplayer2
<kadiro> you can launch it with simple gui or without
<ilias_gr> kadiro: is it like this one: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-mplayer
<kadiro> ilias_gr, kinda, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mpv_(media_player)
<kadiro> i have to go take some rest, good luck ilias_gr
<ilias_gr> ok. thanks for your advise
<ilias_gr>  hi all. which is the best light alternative to Parole mplayer for xubuntu 18.04.2 ? Under 16.04 i run gnome-mplayer which isn't availlable for Bionic.
<diogenes_> ilias_gr, for me it's deadbeef.
<brainwash> ilias_gr: gnome-mpv is available
<ilias_gr> brainwash: i am looking for something light and fast, lag-free like gnome-mplayer. Gnome-mpv is it light as gnome-mplayer?
<ilias_gr> and suitable for xubuntu bionic?
<brainwash> try it
<ilias_gr> brainwash: is there any difference between gnome-mpv and mpv ? for the 1st 39 newly packages will be installed for the 2nd only 37.
<brainwash> that indicates that you don't know what gnome-mplayer exactly is
<brainwash> it's a graphical frontend for mplayer
<brainwash> same for gnome-mpv and mpv
<brainwash> and mpv is based on mplayer
<ilias_gr> ok. i am little confused. so i should give: apt-get install gnome-mpv or apt-get install mpv?
<brainwash> first one will install mpv also
<ilias_gr> ok.
<brainwash> gnome-mpv = fancy GUI + mpv
<ilias_gr> i proceeded with mpv first
<ilias_gr> i think it works fine
<ilias_gr> brainwash: thank you
<Eickmeyer> !chat | This is a test
<ubottu> This is a test: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, for all Xubuntu-related support questions. Please use #xubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Eickmeyer> hggdh: ^
<hggdh> yep
<n-iCe> hi
<knome> hello
<n-iCe> how you doing
<knome> fine, fine
<n-iCe> good
<oldhairy11> where are update rep?
<kadiro> In menu ==> preference i think
<kadiro> mine is in french so it can be different names
#xubuntu 2019-04-16
<pikapika> Hi
<pikapika> What's the caching behaviour for the panel with regard to widgets?
<pikapika> "Status indicator" type stuff like battery level, hacker-mon, volume changer etc will of course always have their processes alive
<pikapika> However, what is the policy regarding something like the whisker menu?
<pikapika> It seems to get cached after you open it once
<pikapika> But it also seems
<pikapika> It gets killed automatically
<pikapika> Perhaps it happens when theres heavy memory load (lots of swapping) idk
<pikapika> Either way
<pikapika> It seems to take an amount of time similar to starting process straight from disk often times when I open it again after a long while
<pikapika> and naturally thats very annoying
<pikapika> So
<pikapika> What is the caching policy?
<pikapika> And can I somehow force it to always stay in memory?
<brainwash> pikapika: you did not monitor memory/swap usage?
<pikapika> Memoey/swap often gets into thhe 80%/50% range brainwash
<brainwash> the obvious solution would be to increase the amount of RAM or relocate the swap area to a SSD
<pikapika> Naturally
<pikapika> But what to do meanwhile?
<brainwash> reducing the amount of background process may help
<brainwash> processes
<pikapika> Not by much
<pikapika> OS bg processes rarely seem to take more than ~500MB
<pikapika> The browser and ide are the real culprits
<brainwash> not sure if anything can be done about this then
<Soid> I have samba installed and by terminal to recognize the network equipment but I try to tune and I see nothing, also I have the Public folder shared with the 0777 permissions and from another machine I can neither copy nor perfer
<Soid>  I have samba installed and by terminal to recognize the network equipment but I try to tune and I see nothing, also I have the Public folder shared with the 0777 permissions and from another machine I can neither copy nor perfer
<pikapika> Hey
<knome> hello
<pikapika> Does thunar not support highlighting the particular folder when you click Open in directory from a browser or is it something only I am experiencing?
<pikapika> s/folder/file within folder
<Spass> hello pikapika, this forum thread may interest you - https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=12650
<Spass> you're not the only one
<pikapika> Okay
<pikapika> I was reading FF's source code https://hg.mozilla.org/mozilla-central/file/tip/xpcom/io/nsLocalFileUnix.cpp
<pikapika> checking whether if its an FF issue
<pikapika> so its really a thunar issue
<Soid> I have samba installed and by terminal to recognize the network equipment but I try to tune and I see nothing, also I have the Public folder shared with the 0777 permissions and from another machine I can neither copy nor perferI have samba installed and by terminal to recognize the network equipment but I try to tune and I see nothing, also I have the Public folder shared with the 0777 permissions and from another machine I can neither
<Soid> copy nor perfer
<pikapika> Thank you Spass
 * pikapika hugs Spass 
<Spass> no problem pika
<pikapika> hmm
<pikapika> so how does dbus work and can I use it so that this universally works for whichever app uses thunar?
<pikapika> Let me research
<pikapika> Spass, I should put in a bug report I guess for thunar to support this action in future
<pikapika> It basically seems its a matter of implementing this: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/file-manager-interface/
<Spass> I think this bug report is related - https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12273
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 12273 in General "Add --select argument for opening path, which selects/highlights the last item in path instead of open in default app" [Enhancement,New]
<Spass> it was linked in that forum thread
<pikapika> Holy shit
<pikapika> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12273
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 12273 in General "Add --select argument for opening path, which selects/highlights the last item in path instead of open in default app" [Enhancement,New]
<pikapika> Its been there for 3 years
<pikapika> My C is okay I guess but I know nothing of linux desktop architecture
<pikapika> Should I try my hand at fixing it?
<Spass> you're the boss, so you have to decide :) but yeah, help is always welcomed when it comes to patching bugs
<pikapika> shit looks like oop in C
<pikapika> No experience with their conventions
<pikapika> Need to read their code for a while before I can do anything
<pikapika> And yeah I am always down to helping if I can :)
<Spass> cool, people at #xfce-dev can help you with understanding the "xfce way of coding", if needed
<pikapika> Thanks!
<pikapika> I will ask their help if needed
<wb9688> Why does LightDM not turn off my laptop's screen when locking? It happens on both Xubuntu 18.20 and Debian Unstable. GDM (and Windows for that matter) does, so it isn't like it's a hardware issue. Also, when I lock my screen and disconnect my screen, LightDM crashes when logging in. And when I lock my screen, disconnect my screen and reconnect my screen, new LightDM releases don't want to show up at all, so
<wb9688> I've downgraded it to an older version. I've had this happen on both my desktop with DP and my laptop with VGA. Newer releases of LightDM also have the problem that it doesn't want to redirect to the greeter or only after a long time. I'm of course using LightDM's GTK+ greeter and light-locker, with default config on Xubuntu 18.10 and pretty much the same config on Debian Unstable but with Openbox instead of
<wb9688> Xfce. Has anyone else experienced those problems as well? Does anyone know how to fix this? Or if this is a bug in LightDM, is there already a bug report? If not, what is the correct way to file an issue?
<wb9688> Oh, and I'm also just using xfce4-power-manager on both Xubuntu 18.10 and Debian Unstable on my laptop but not on Debian Unstable on my desktop, if that matters.
<brainwash> wb9688: intel gpu?
<wb9688> Yes, Intel iGPU on both.
<wb9688> "Intel® HD Graphics for Intel Atom® Processor Z3700 Series" in my laptop and " Intel® HD Graphics 520" in my desktop, to be specific.
<brainwash> the screen won't power off at all, not even after some time (default timeout should be 1min)?
<brainwash> in 19.04 there will the new xfce4-screensaver available which does not rely on VT switching for screen locking
<wb9688> It keeps 'reinitializing'. Where could I find the relevant timeout setting? I find xfce4-power-manager's settings really confusing.
<brainwash> xfce4-power-manager does not affect settings outside of your Xfce session
<brainwash> and lightdm runs outside
<brainwash> did you check lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings?
<wb9688> Ah, I didn't even know that existed.
<wb9688> Is it the 'Timeout until the screens blanks'? It's set in the middle, but I don't know how many minutes that are, but I guess 30 min, since the slider goes up to 60 min.
<brainwash> pikapika: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12414
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 12414 in Core "org.freedesktop.FileManager1 service should be supported by Thunar" [Enhancement,Resolved: fixed]
<pikapika> Ah okay thanks
<pikapika> Then I should read about the dbus approach to solving this problem as well
<pikapika> oh wait
<pikapika> apparently they already solved it
<pikapika> Let me check the version
<brainwash> yes
<brainwash> thunar 1.8.3
<pikapika> Okay 1.8.4
<pikapika> or 3
<brainwash> xubuntu 19.04 will have it
<pikapika> I see yes
<pikapika> In the meanwhile will it work if I somehow manually build and install it?
<pikapika> How'd you suppress the apt one in that case?
<brainwash> you can use the official xubuntu PPA
<wb9688> Oh, and to even view light-locker, I have to press Ctrl-Alt-F7 on my laptop, just space (or whatever) doesn't work.
<pikapika> Okay but
<brainwash> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/experimental
<pikapika> Given the same package existing in two diff ppas
<pikapika> How do I enforce the use of a particular version?
<brainwash> with apt pinning I guess
<brainwash> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<brainwash> wb9688: so, it start with a blank screen?
<brainwash> starts
<pikapika> Okay so it apparently reccommends to use backports
<wb9688> No, when I press space, it does exactly nothing. It just keeps 'reinitializing' the screen on and on, like it was already doing. Just when I press Ctrl-Alt-F7, something will happen.
<brainwash> that's quite confusing
<wb9688> Yeah, I'm just having a lot of issues with LightDM, but can't really find much about it on the internet, even though I could reproduce it myself with different distros and some issues even with different machines. GDM works well though, but it depends on all that GNOME crap.
<brainwash> GDM screen locking?
<wb9688> Yes, running in Ubuntu 18.10 (so full GNOME).
<wb9688> If you were asking about GDM working well (and not about depending on GNOME crap).
<wb9688> And 5 min later, my laptop still keeps reinitializing the screen, so I don't think it's related to that lightdm-gtk-greeter-settings setting.
<brainwash> with 19.04 getting released soon I would give that a try
<wb9688> Xubuntu 19.04? OK, I'll give that a try when released.
<brainwash> booting the live ISO should do for a quick test
<brainwash> other than that, switch to xscreensaver, xfce4-screensaver (from the previous linked PPA), or any other screen locker
<wb9688> Will that also fix the LightDM crashing when disconnecting a monitor?
<wb9688> Never mind, with that it won't even go to LightDM, right?
<brainwash> right
<wb9688> Btw are there like beta live ISOs of 19.04?
<brainwash> lightdm will only be used as login screen after booting the system or after terminating a user session
<brainwash> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<brainwash> !19.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) will be the 30th release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2019 (<https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DiscoDingo/ReleaseSchedule#>). It will be supported for nine months.
<wb9688> Thanks! I'll try that tomorrow.
<brainwash> ohh
<brainwash> final release is in two days
<wb9688> Oh, then I'll wait another day I guess.
<wb9688> And I don't really like that with another screen locker I won't have the same login and unlock screen, but that's more acceptable than just light-locker not really working.
<pikapika> wb9688, use the jwz one
<pikapika> Thats what I am doing
<wb9688> jwz?
<pikapika> xscreensaver
<brainwash> wb9688: I have good news then
<pikapika> The ligh locker one was giving me trouble so I replaced it with xscreensaver which was what used to be in older xubuntu versions
<brainwash> xfce4-screensaver resembles the lightdm-gtk-greeter login screen
<wb9688> Really? That's kinda nice!
<wb9688> Does it use GTK+ 2 or 3?
<brainwash> no point in using 2 anymore
<wb9688> Yeah, but maybe it hasn't been ported yet or something. Though I don't like that GTK+ 3's file picker uses type-to-search (which is also slow) instead of type-to-jump.
<brainwash> xfce4-screensaver is new
<brainwash> 19.04 is the first release to have it packaged
<wb9688> Oh, I thought I had seen that package a long time ago in aptitude or something.
<brainwash> screenshot https://i.imgur.com/PqUvs02.png
<wb9688> But apparantly long couldn't be longer than 18 October 2018, lol.
<wb9688> Does that switch user button go to LightDM in another VT? And does it look at LightDM GTK+ greeter's config for the theme, items in the top bar, etc? Or does it have its own config? Or no config for that at all?
<brainwash> not sure how the theming works
<brainwash> user switching does involve lightdm and the gtk greeter
<wb9688> Yeah, OK, not that that matters for me, since I only have 1 non-service user other than root (which of course doesn't have a password, since that'd be stupid).
<wb9688> I was just curious about that.
#xubuntu 2019-04-17
<gtgtgt> how can I systematically run all cores of my notebook?
<deadrom> hi
<deadrom> the bug report page is friggin annoying so I tell you here: Thinkpad T530 on docking station, starting with lid closed sends it into suspend right after start no matter what you tell it in power settings.
<Spass> hello deadrom, you can look at this thread, maybe you could try some configuration options - https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=12970
<Spass> maybe "HandleLidSwitch=ignore" in the /etc/systemd/logind.conf could help?
<Spass> you can also try "xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /xfce4-power-manager/logind-handle-lid-switch -s false" or "xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /xfce4-power-manager/logind-handle-lid-switch -s true"
<deadrom> Spass: so I should set that to true to be sure the text file edit takes effect?
<Spass> from what I understand yes, also you can check what setting you currently have by using "xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /xfce4-power-manager/logind-handle-lid-switch" command
<deadrom> was set to false. gonna try.
<Spass> and also "HandleLidSwitchExternalPower=ignore" may be needed in logind.conf
<deadrom> in any case I think it ios reasonable to expect the setting in the power settings gui to be authoritative.
<deadrom> Spass: I found that there and set it accordingly, too
<deadrom> at least that gives me some clarity on which screws to tinker with, thanks
<Spass> no problem, hope that helps or give some hints for other possibilities
<deadrom> Spass: worse now. now goes into suspend 10 seconds after I woke it up no matter what I do. got to keep the lid open.
<diogenes_> deadrom, what you try to achieve?
<deadrom> diogenes_: thinkpad on dock goes to suspend or standby when lid closes
<diogenes_> deadrom, and what is the expected action?
<deadrom> diogenes_: xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /xfce4-power-manager/logind-handle-lid-switch -s true    and   HandleLidSwitchExternalPower=ignore and HandleLidSwitchDocked=ignore in systemd/login.conf made it worse.
<deadrom> expect system to stay on
<deadrom> has 2 ext. displays on docks
<diogenes_> cat /etc/systemd/logind.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<deadrom> diogenes_: termbin.com/l7aa
<Spass> deadrom, try changing "#HandleLidSwitch=suspend" to "HandleLidSwitch=ignore"
<deadrom> ok. cannot test right now. gotta be back later.
<Kumool> what is the fastest way to lower/raise the volume?
<diogenes_> Kumool, mousewheel?
<Kumool> I currently have the pulseaudio plugin for the panel which handles media keys, unfortunately if I press the key multiple times it freezes and lowers the volume after a second
<Kumool> diogenes_: that works sometimes
<Kumool> the problem is the media key is actually slower than doing that
<Kumool> I think its because its forking each time the key is being hit to lower the volume
<diogenes_> Kumool, as i said mousewheel is much faster.
<Kumool> but I like the button
<Kumool> >_<
<Kumool> its also handy when you have things in fullscreen
<diogenes_> you could set a key combination that will increase/decrease the sound with x%
<Kumool> x%?
<diogenes_> with as many precentage as you want, 5 10 15
<Kumool> mmm isnt there a daemon that will listen to the key and lower the volume accordingly
<Kumool> I imagine that should be quite fast
<Kumool> theres a xfce4-volumed which points to http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/xfce4-volumed
<Kumool> which is a 404
<Kumool> "This is a volume keys control daemon for Xfce Desktop environment. It controls the volume using multimedia keys, for the card configured in xfce4-mixer. It also provides volume change notifications."
<Kumool> xfce4-mixer is missing
<ondondil> Kumool, you could use pulseaudio directly
<ondondil> pactl set-sink-volume @DEFAULT_SINK@ -5%
<ondondil> pactl set-sink-volume @DEFAULT_SINK@ +5%
<brainwash> !info xfce4-volumed
<ubottu> xfce4-volumed (source: xfce4-volumed): volume keys daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0-0ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 12 kB, installed size 85 kB
<Kumool> great, lowering and then lowering the volume doesn't make it go crazy
<Kumool> thanks ondondil
<rapidwave> How do I set FoxitReader as default PDF reader?
<brainwash> rapidwave: right-click a pdf file, open with other application, search and pick foxitreader
<brainwash> or use the MIME type editor
<rapidwave> FoxitRreader isn't listed at all
<brainwash> not possible to navigate to the location?
<rapidwave> Nope. It opens Software Center
<brainwash> do you have the input field "use a custom command"?
<brainwash> in the "open with" dialog window
<rapidwave> It lists a lot of software, but not foxitreader
<rapidwave> It might
<rapidwave> No it does not
<rapidwave> Isn't there a spot in settings somewhere?
<brainwash> rapidwave: what spot? I already mentioned the MIME type editor
<brainwash> does foxitreader have a launcher in /usr/share/applications ?
<rapidwave> No
<brainwash> how do you start it?
<rapidwave> command-line
<brainwash> then you should create a .desktop launcher for it maybe
<brainwash> it can be placed in ~/.local/share/applications
<brainwash> use the command "exo-desktop-item-edit foxitreader.desktop"
<brainwash> to create one
<rapidwave> What should I use as working directory?
<brainwash> leave it empty I guess
<rapidwave> It still doesn't show in either of those directories, no in the open dialog
<brainwash> you have to move the .desktop there
<rapidwave> Where do I findi t?
<brainwash> probably in ~/
<kadiro> anyone can help with systemd
<rapidwave> Doesn't appear to be
<brainwash> kadiro: proper systemd support can be found in #systemd
<kadiro> brainwash, thanks
<brainwash> rapidwave: how did you run the command? terminal?
<rapidwave> Yes
<brainwash> and what was the current working directory when you executed the command?
<brainwash> "exo-desktop-item-edit ~/.local/share/applications/foxitreader.desktop"
<kadiro> brainwash, the channel looks dead
<brainwash> it has 500 users
<brainwash> compared to 120 here
<brainwash> you can ask in #ubuntu which should be very active
<kadiro> brainwash, yeah may be it is not an officiel channel
<kadiro> ok
<brainwash> #systemd is the official channel
<brainwash> and the best place for systemd related questions
<brainwash> (we still don't know what your actual question is)
<rapidwave> The launcher is now in ~/.local/share/applications, but still doesn't show in open dialog
<kadiro> brainwash, I have a custom service file that seems ignoring one command ( modprobe ) paste.ubuntu.com/p/qdncMt68q5/
<rapidwave> Why doesn't Xubuntu use Ubuntu's tools for this?
<rapidwave> In fact..I'll try to switch over DE and try it that way
<deadrom> Spass: it's ok now. either the reboot or that third thing did the trick. thanks.
<Spass> great to hear
<cicdc> Hello, I've been having a weird issue since I recently updated to 18.10, seems that when I lock the screen, it won't come back. I can use ctrl-atl-f1 to get to the tty then, I sometimes can switch back (which I get the session locked screen) and in a few seconds it does show the login screen, but sometimes I have to unlock the session with loginctl. Is there an easy way to fix this?
#xubuntu 2019-04-18
<xubuntu95w> ?
<xubuntu87w> pulseaudio
<xubuntu87w> __??
<xubuntu87w> why install sound on without any wish of use the speakers ?
<xubuntu87w> could  we be saved from - with a pre-install-check-list ?
<xubuntu87w> the process keeps runnung cron to install.
<xubuntu87w> run UMG cron failed to pulseaudio
<xubuntu87w> I talk about the installer scemes
<xubuntu87w> there could be more filters
<xubuntu87w> to  get
<xubuntu87w> fast installs
<xubuntu87w> xubuntu has no joint
<xubuntu87w> has int
<xubuntu95w> -h
<xubuntu57w> In the file manager, within a folder, if I select a bunch of files there is no 'move to' option, how can I move a bunch of selected files to another folder within the file manager?
<krytarik> xubuntu57w: Cut and paste.
<Eickmeyer> xubuntu57w: Select the files, cut (or ctrl-x), then navigate to the new folder. Ctrl-v (or paste).
<cicdc> you can also open another window and drag and drop
<dunkhel> quit
<Unit193> /quit
<Unit193> It didn't work. :(
<KKc> HI which xubuntu version i can use to install on my Samsung N210 netbook? Specs are 1gb Ram 250 hdd and intel atom 450 1.6gghz
<gnrp> KKc: I would actually prefer something else than xubuntu, maybe lubuntu?
<gnrp> Otherwise, take the most recent, of course
<friendlyGoat> howdy, i have a question about my SD card. for some reason when i first boot into my OS my sd card needs to be unmounted then plugged back in for me to actually be able to do anything with it cause otherwise if i got a few folders in i'll just see ? instead of folder names. how would i go about fixing that?
<friendlyGoat> also if you respond please mention me so i can see cause im doin a few other things. im spring cleaning my stuff
<gnrp> friendlyGoat: a bit of background information: Do `mount` and `dmesg` and search for the corresponding lines (usually mmcblk) and paste them somewhere
<pmjdebruijn> friendlyGoat: other useful commands to pastebin are 'sudo blkid' and 'mount | grep media' and 'lsblk'
<_thelion_> Hi, I'm running Xubuntu 18.04.2 LTS, it's stable und fast. But - now - I'm not sure: should I upgrade to Xubuntu 19.04?
<brainwash> _thelion_: 19.04 is not an LTS release
<_thelion_> okay - so ... I can wait for the next LTS release. Thank you.
<ChunkzZ> when can we expect 19.04?
<Spass> ChunkzZ, official release should be soon (since main Ubuntu 19.04 is now released), but if you can't wait, you can go here - http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/19.04/release/
<Spass> (that is, if you want to download the ISO)
<Spass> but it's always safer to just wait for the official announcement, read the known issues etc., and then download
<ChunkzZ> Spass: what is stopping me from using the minimal iso and installing xubunt that way?????
<ChunkzZ> Xubuntu
<Spass> not me, that's for sure
<ChunkzZ> I mean is there a difference?
<ChunkzZ> To that on the minimal and the iso they release?
<ChunkzZ> Serious question....
<Spass> no, not really, packages are the same of course so you should have the same experience
<ChunkzZ> Cheers!!!!
<Spass> so basically when Ubuntu main is out, all Xubuntu packages are out too :)
<SlaHappy> im about to look little bit Kali and specially Metasploit
<SlaHappy> I think it cant understand anything in it
<SlaHappy> it will be interesting. Is here somebody like specialist with msfpayload and so on
<SlaHappy> sorry my bad English
<SlaHappy> im from Finland actually
<SlaHappy> but asking help for someone to link good tutorials etc...
<SlaHappy> and jes, I googled about it and get punch of shit videos x1000
<SlaHappy> one of my irl friends is carding all time
<SlaHappy> now FBI is interested now too
<SlaHappy> shuoldnt say that out
<SlaHappy> so time for some good old 16.20
<SlapHappy> cant believe the name SlapHappy is registered. First time ever seen anotherr with same name
<SlapHappy> it quiet out here
<mkbk> I'm facing a problem with my usb keyboard on my kids laptop (xubuntu 18.04) ...
<mkbk> the key board is very fast !! pressing any key will repeat it several time ...
<mkbk> i did not face this with my ARTIX config on two laptops. I try setting the keyboard using GUI and xinput without good results!!!
<ChunkzZ> 19.04 is broken asf
<ChunkzZ> Failed to launch preferred application for category file manager
<ChunkzZ> Wtf?
<brainwash> ChunkzZ: when doing what?
<ChunkzZ> After installing the minimal image and from the desktop opening the file manager
<ChunkzZ> Nothing works lol
<ChunkzZ> Keeps giving that error
<ChunkzZ> So much for testing it hahaha
<brainwash> so, xubuntu-desktop is actually not installed
<brainwash> right?
<ChunkzZ> Yes, it is.
<ChunkzZ> Again, after installing xubunt from the minimal image, that God damn error happens
<ChunkzZ> Xubuntu
<brainwash> can you launch "thunar" directly?
<ChunkzZ> No.
<ChunkzZ> That error happens
<ChunkzZ> Lol
<brainwash> that's why ask if you can do it directly
<ChunkzZ> Can't open terminal too
<ChunkzZ> Yeah well the minimal is broken
<brainwash> that sounds like an incomplete installation
<ChunkzZ> Lol what
<ChunkzZ> I do the same for every iso and they're fine
 * ChunkzZ goes back to manjaro
<brainwash> you can obtain a list of installed packages with "dpkg -l"
<brainwash> and you can share it via a pastebin service
<ChunkzZ> How when I can't open terminal? Lmao
<ChunkzZ> The Isos are out btw
<ChunkzZ> This is too funny
<ChunkzZ> Going to try the full installation
<brainwash> you cannot open the app menu and type "thunar" or "xfce4-terminal"? or Alt+F2 to open the app finder and run any command
<brainwash> minimal ISO installation is usually not tested by anyone
<brainwash> and your issue was not reported against the xubuntu ISO
<ChunkzZ> No brainwash
<xubuntu93w> Hi! Does anybody know if Xubuntu 19.04 is coming out today?
<ChunkzZ> It's out already xubuntu93w
<xubuntu93w> Ah, okay... On the official download site it says 18.10 is the latest, so I was assuming maybe xubuntu will take a while longer fo
<xubuntu93w> r the stable release.
<ChunkzZ> xubuntu93w: it's just the site hasn't been updated yey
<ChunkzZ> Yet
<xubuntu93w> Thanks:)
<derdritte> Hi everyone, I am running cosmic and recently switched one on my monitors to rotation:right, now every time my desktop wakes up from suspend my non-rotated screen shows artifacts and my screen, according to xrander is 320x1080, any hints what I could investigate?
<ChunkzZ> all setup and running :) happy days. wish I could've used the minimal install though. :(
<lisbeths> I have done something to my synclient settings and my touchpad doesn't register touches anymore
<lisbeths> mouseclicking on the touchpad still works, however it does not detect touch
<lisbeths> What I would really like to do is somehow reinstall synclient and get the default configuration without screwing over my software dependencies
<gnrp> lisbeths: synclient doesn't survive a reboot
<gnrp> otherwise, dpkg-reconfigure
<lisbeths> It says I don't have synclient installed
<lisbeths> it must have some fancy package name
<lisbeths> I have just tried xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<lisbeths> going to reboot now
#xubuntu 2019-04-19
<Spass> hi, anyone on disco can confirm that MenuLibre works for him? I have some issues with it, it won't run
<brainwash> Spass: it did open for me
<Spass> ok, so it's something on my side, will try to investigate
<Spass> thanks
<brainwash> try menulibre -v
<brainwash> for some debug output
<Spass> this is what I see, but MenuLibre window isn't showing - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WyP7DHBdqy/
<brainwash> probably something broken with your ~/.config/menus/xfce-applications.menu
<brainwash> bug 1817885
<ubottu> bug 1817885 in MenuLibre "Field end cut when they contain non-ascii utf-8 letters" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1817885
<lopta> I'm weighing whether to install 18.04 or 18.10
<diogenes_> i'd go with LTS
<diogenes_> of course if you don't have a recent hardware, in that case the lastest will be better.
<lopta> These are some older desktop PCs... mostly Clarkdale, I think.
<lopta> Perhaps some Sandy Bridge.
<sorinello> Hello. Can someone tell me how could I install libssl1.0.0 ? I need this because one of my packages is dependent on it, but it seems it does not exist in 19.04 repositories
<lopta> sorinello: Have you looked for a newer version of your package?
<sorinello> yes, there is none :( I have reported a bug on their bug tracker, but I am sure it's gonna take some time
<sorinello> https://github.com/symless/synergy-core/issues/6483
<lopta> sorinello: Is it something you could build from source?
<sorinello> lopta, i am sure this is possible, but I have never done it
<sorinello> easiest way would be to downgrade or the version of libssl, or install the old one in parallel alongside the new one
<lopta> I think it's lunch time.
<Flizzy> Hi guys, I have just installed Xubuntu LTS and have an issue with my mouse.
<Flizzy> On Windows when I press the mouse wheel a little white circle pops up and lets me scroll up and down by "dragging" the mouse cursor one direction or another. I was wondering if such a feature was available with Xubuntu at all?
<Flizzy> On Windows when I press the mouse wheel a little white circle pops up and lets me scroll up and down by "dragging" the mouse cursor one direction or another. I was wondering if such a feature was available with Xubuntu at all? Edit: I found a setting in Mozilla Firefox that I ticked and now I can use that feature in Browser. Will check with other programs now
<mrleles> Hello
<mrleles> Anyone with problems with virtualbox?
<mrleles> alguém com problemas com virtualbox?
<knome> mrleles, maybe explain what kind of problems you are having with virtualbox and tell which xubuntu version you are using so people can try to help
<mrleles> 19.04 with virtualbox 6.0.6
<mrleles> the machines aren't starting
<mrleles> no need anymore. I reinstall and it's working again
<mrleles> virtualbox or vmware?
<mrleles> which one is the best?
<knome> virtualbox is GPL, vmware is proprietary... but that's just one way to look at it.
<knome> (all bits of vbox aren't GPL fwiw - the basic bits yes)
<iamanewbie> How to fix over 100 file names? Example: https://i.snag.gy/HgaRFA.jpg
#xubuntu 2019-04-20
<xubuntu87i> HI
<xubuntu87i> anyone know how i can download ubuntu 19?
<xubuntu87i> \join
<Emerald2> What decides the order of open programs on the panel? I keep expecting it to be the order I opened them, but they always seem to be in some arbitrary order.
<kadiro> ?
<Emerald2> Sorry, which part of the question didn't make sense?
<kadiro> the panel part
<Emerald2> Where all the programs you have open are and you click on them to switch between them?
<kadiro> you mean you opened programs one by one and they don't load respectively?
<Emerald2> Not sure what you mean by respectively.
<Emerald2> Their position isn't the order in which I opened them.
<Emerald2> Last program I loaded is 2nd out of 4.
<Emerald2> So I keep clicking the last one in the order expecting it to be that program and it isn't. It's annoying.
<kadiro> you click on prog1 and prog2 and prog3 and when they load you see for ex prog2 come first then the others?
<kadiro> ah ok
<Emerald2> Something like that.
<Emerald2> Is there a way to change that?
<kadiro> I think thats a part of xfce4-session ( store/restore) but no clue on how to troubleshoot it
<kadiro> Emerald2, I found this application may be it will help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<Emerald2> Hmm interesting. Is that just for GNOME though?
<Unit193> Emerald2: Ctrl+Right click → Properties → Sorting Order
<Unit193> I prefer 'none+drag and drop', tends to order them how I open them, and allows me to move them. \o/
<Emerald2> Wow thank you so much! I had been wondering why I couldn't just move them to where I wanted before.
<Emerald2> Now they're ordered how I expect them. :)
<Unit193> Sure thing!
<lineloly2511> I used checkinstall to make a deb Python3.7.3 but is abort can you help me?
<xubuntu30w> hi all! i want to upgrade xubuntu from 18.10 to 19.04. is it possible? can anyone guide me? thanks in advance.
<Spass> hello xubuntu30w, yes it is possible, but be sure to backup your important date before
<Spass> do you use any additional/custom repositories or PPAs? what is your graphics card and what driver do you use for it?
<xubuntu30w> hi Spass , dont know
<Spass> ok, you can open "Software & Updates" settings (software-properties-gtk) and check the second tab for any additional PPAs on the list and fifth tab for additional drivers
<Spass> I'm asking for that because from my experience it's better to manually uncheck any PPAs and use Nouveau driver during the upgrade when on NVIDIA cards
<Spass> then you can easily upgrade using the GUI application or in the terminal
<xubuntu30w> right
<xubuntu30w> so... none of them was checked
<Spass> you should see something like "Software Updater" in your menu
<Spass> when your system is up to date it should show you an information about the new release 19.04 being ready to download and install
<xubuntu30w> i use to do <apt-get update>
<xubuntu30w> oh, i just get an info, my xubuntu is 18.04, i have to go to 18.10, right?
<xubuntu30w> on terminal , how can i do thi?
<Spass> ok, then you should be able to do "sudo apt update" and "sudo apt full-upgrade" and "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<xubuntu30w> right
<xubuntu30w> it's working on the 'do-release-upgrade'
<Spass> previous commands were to be sure that your system is up-to-date
<xubuntu30w> right
<xubuntu30w> finish
<xubuntu30w> Spass: <do-release-upgrade> is finished
<xubuntu30w> Spass: hi, are you busy?
<xubuntu30w> Spass: i'll be back in a minute, right?
<Spass> xubuntu30w sorry was afk, yes, hopefully you'll be back
<xubuntu30w> Spass: hi! i'm back
<xubuntu30w> hi Spass ! are you there?
<Spass> xubuntu30w, I'm here now, upgrade went successful?
<Jonopoly> Evening
<Jonopoly> I keep getting this unusual error on boot "Report problem" etc..
<Jonopoly> i did "ls -l /var/crash"
<Jonopoly> and it declares this unusual error
<Jonopoly> "-rw-r----- 1 root whoopsie 361490 Apr 20 20:07 _usr_lib_xorg_Xorg.0.crash"
<Jonopoly> Any advice?
<brainwash> Jonopoly: run "ubuntu-bug /var/crash/_usr_lib_xorg_Xorg.0.crash"
<brainwash> or delete the file and hope that the crash won't happen again
<Jonopoly> brainwash: I've tried deleting it, it comes back every boot
<Jonopoly> brainwash: i ran your command, now is this a gui version of the crash?
<brainwash> it shows some details about the crash
<brainwash> you can try to report it
<xubuntu96w> I have used Xubuntu 18.04 as Live-USB before and was wondering if anyone could tell me what the default Image viewer is called?
<brainwash> xubuntu96w: Ristretto
<xubuntu96w> Thank you! Have a nice day @brainwash
<djtravz> Hello, sorry if im interrupting anything. I am not able to shrink the partition of a new installation with LVM. It will only let me do 32mb. I am using GParted (maybe another program will work better?)
<brainwash> djtravz: you could try with gnome-disks
<djtravz> How would I go about that? I dont see any option
<brainwash> djtravz: not even when doing a right click?
<brainwash> on the partition
<djtravz> nothing
<brainwash> bummer
<djtravz> Its a brand new installation so it wouldn't be a big deal to reinstall
<brainwash> best to ask in #ubuntu then
<djtravz> k
<djtravz> will do
<djtravz> thanks anyway
<brainwash> it's a general (non xubuntu specific) question
<djtravz> yee
#xubuntu 2019-04-21
<lisbeths> how can I remove a package and it's dependencies without messing up my depenency tree. Like say if I want to uninstall libre office writer
<kadiro> lisbeths, If you have no ppa i don't think you will mess with dependencies
<lisbeths> The last time I tried to google how to uninstall a package and all it's dependencies I ended up getting a command that deleted dependencies from other packages
<well_laid_lawn> try uninstalling a package then removing orphans
<lisbeths> so lets say my package is nano. I can sudo apt-get autoremove nano and it will remove nano and all the orphaned nano apckages correct?
<krytarik> lisbeths: Except that the 'autoremove' command doesn't take a package name as an argument, instead it'd be more like: "sudo apt-get purge --auto-remove <package>"
<lisbeths> I'll try it out on a virtual machine and see if it works thank you
<xubuntu27w> I've done a fresh install of Xubuntu 19.04 in VirtualBox using the mini.iso and selecting the Xubuntu minimal desktop option.  Clicking on any application returns the error:
<xubuntu27w> Failed to execute child process "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/xfce4/exo-1/exo-helper-1" (No such file or directory).
<xubuntu27w> I'm curious if anyone else has run into this issue and if I should file a bug
<xubuntu27w> Installing libexo-1-0 fixes the issue
<brainwash> xubuntu27w: I've seen that one being mentioned before
<brainwash> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=892010
<ubottu> Debian bug 892010 in exo-utils "exo-utils: exo-preferred-applications does not run with error "exo-helper-1: not found"" [Normal,Open]
<xubuntu27w> cool. Thanks .
<xubuntu27w> As long as it is known.   Kind of a bummer to get on a fresh install but definitely able to be worked around
<Bodeh> Hello! Need help: trying to reinstall nvidia drivers in text mode via apt-get, but proccess is freeze on extract nvidia-dkms-418. How to stop it correct and reinstall?
<Bodeh> Anybody home?
<knome> no.
<knome> we are all hiding in the closet
<Bodeh> pity
<xub-_-> Hi, bonjour!
<diogenes_> hi
<xub-_-> i've made a fresh install next to W10, everything works great.
<diogenes_> that's expected.
<xub-_-> I have a question: how do you remove the name (of the last login) on the connection page?
<xub-_-> I'd like to have no name there.
<diogenes_> you mean on lightdm?
<xub-_-> probably that is the name
<xub-_-> I couldn't find the configuration for that - no option to hide the (last) user name.
<diogenes_> xub-_-, so you have several users who use the computer right? and you want make that user login field blank?
<xub-_-> yes
<diogenes_> xub-_-,  you have to edit this file: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<diogenes_> uncomment the line:  greeter-hide-users=true
<diogenes_> save, close, reboot
<diogenes_> xub-_-, also uncomment this one:  greeter-show-manual-login = True
<xub-_-> merci. But no such file. I do have /etc/lightdm/users.conf with hidden-users=nobody nobody4 noaccess
<xub-_-> and user-background = false
<diogenes_> xub-_-, ok i forot in xubuntu they do things a bit different, run: ls /etc/lightdm | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> share the link here
<xub-_-> termbin.com/vvet
<diogenes_> and the output of: ls /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d | nc termbin.com 9999
<xub-_-> it's empty
<diogenes_> ok then: cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf | nc termbin.com 9999
<xub-_-> termbin.com/c8fn
<diogenes_> saint iGNUssius knows where xubuntu stores the lightdm.conf, try to look for it using this command: find / -type f 2>/dev/null | grep --color=always lightdm.conf
<xub-_-> danke diogenes_
<Dragon1964> good days people, I just installed 19.04 on my laptop, working great. I did notice though that it defaulted to the proprietary nvdiai driver instead of the free one, is that a bug or a new default? working great though just curious
<qwebirc27485> I'm having trouble with logging in through the gui
<qwebirc27485> I think I'm stuck in a bootloop
<qwebirc27485> Hello? Anyone can help?
<qwebirc27485> I'm having trouble logging in through the gui
<qwebirc27485> I type my password in and it reverts back to the login screen
<rebab> Hello when I turn on my computer XFCE panel doesn't start. I temporary fixed this by pressing "CTRL+ALT+F1" and "CTRL+ALT+F6". It works but every time I turn on my pc I am doing this. I am tired of this. How can I fix it?
#xubuntu 2020-04-13
<AgusLin47> Hello?
<AgusLinux> Hello
<well_laid_lawn> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<well_laid_lawn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot. You can search my brain at https://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | General info and channels at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me, see !botclone
<Romano> Bonjour tout le monde
<well_laid_lawn> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Romano> sorry
<Romano> hello every one
<well_laid_lawn> no problem
<Romano> my english is poor so i'll trie to explain
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<bernardo> hola.... hello
<bernardo> please I need your help
<bernardo> I have xubuntu 18.04.1 and the phyton 3 post-installation crash
<bernardo> can't install nothing
<bernardo> give me error in terminal
<tomreyn> can you show this error?
<tomreyn> !
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bernardo> I  recopilate information wait please
<bernardo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RxyXysvhjP/
<bernardo> I do'nt how paste, the url have the line command
<bernardo> also, I use sudo apt-cache policy hplip     this command give me: hplip:  Instalados: (ninguno)  Candidato:  3.17.10+repack0-5  Tabla de versión:     3.17.10+repack0-5 500        500 http://cl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic/main i386 Packages
<bernardo> Can help me please? thank
<tomreyn> sudo dpkg --purge hplip-data
<tomreyn> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tomreyn> sudo apt update
<tomreyn> sudo apt -f install
<tomreyn> sudo apt install --reinstall hplip hplip-data
<tomreyn> this is bug 1766020
<ubottu> bug 1766020 in hplip (Ubuntu) "package python3 3.6.5-3 failed to install/upgrade: installed python3 package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 4" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766020
<bernardo> ok, I try, wati
<bernardo> wait
<tomreyn> you can run   export LANG=C    to get english language command output
<tomreyn> (it will last until you close this terminal window only)
<xu-help50w> hi
<xu-help50w> im looking for help in figuring out which version of xubuntu to download 32 or 64 bit
<diogenes_> xu-help50w, 64 bit is recommended.
<bernardo> my version is 32bits
<bernardo> thanks for your help, it was solved
<bernardo> Thank you so much
<xu-help50w> it's an old computer, maybe 15 years
<xu-help50w> currently running windows vista 32 bit, but don't know if that because it couldn't run the 64 bit or because i pressed the wrong button installing it
<bernardo> no, it is a computer from 2 years ago, but the only version of xubuntu that I had on hand was 32 bits
<diogenes_> xu-help50w, what CPU?
<xu-help50w> bernardo, i think maybe we're asking the same question here
<bernardo> amd
<xu-help50w> intel core 2 duo t7300
<diogenes_>  Intel® 64 ‡ Yes
<diogenes_> Instruction Set 64-bit
<bernardo> friends, thanks for your help. Here in Chile it is 1AM, tomorrow I must open my store and I must go to sleep. thanks for your wisdom. good night or day to everyone
<diogenes_> xu-help50w, your CPU can run 64 bit.
<xu-help50w> great, thank you diogenes_
<diogenes_> you're welcome.
 * ball installs Xubuntu ...again
<xu-help27w> im running xubuntu from usb. I've just installed webcamoid, but it won't launch. Any advice please?
<ball> What is a webcamoid?
<tomreyn> !info webcamoid
<ubottu> Package webcamoid does not exist in bionic
<xu-help27w> it's a webcam suite for viewing my camera https://webcamoid.github.io/
<tomreyn> hmm it actually does exist in bionic/universe
<ball> Does it need certain specific webcams?
<xu-help27w> on a different computer i'm running ubuntu and it used the inbuilt camera, there's an option to switch if more are available
<ball> Hmm... ok
<kryten> tomreyn: Funnily enough, it worked in PM now.. >_>
<tomreyn> run it from a terminal, this may provide output hinting on why it wont run
<kryten> !info webcamoid
<ubottu> webcamoid (source: webcamoid): full featured webcam capture application. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.1.0+dfsg-7 (bionic), package size 565 kB, installed size 1154 kB
<diogenes_> xu-help27w, why not using guvcview?
<tomreyn> kryten: maybe it's the 500 error packages.u.c. keeps throwing on the first non-cached request
<tomreyn> for a year or so now
<xu-help27w> literally just enter the command webcamoid
<xu-help27w> ?
<tomreyn> xu-help27w: probably, yes. i don't know what's the proper command to run it, but it's likely just that
<xu-help27w> diogenes_ just because I googled webcam apps and this one was the most reccomended
<xu-help27w> segmentation fault (core dumped)
<tomreyn> maybe this makes it less recommendable
<xu-help27w> is it because I'm running of usb instead of a fully installed version of xbuntu?
<tomreyn> which xubuntu version is this, is it fully updated?
<kryten> tomreyn: Since it doesn't call packages.u.c for this though, but rather use a dedicated APT cache for each version it supports, I'm more thinking the latter was out of date or erroneous or something.
<kryten> Anyway...
<tomreyn> oh ok
<xu-help27w> im not ignoring you, trying to figure out version
<kryten> tomreyn: Seems I have more luck than you on using the site though. >_>
<ball> I should probably leave this installation running overnight.
<kryten> Overnight delivery! XD
<xu-help27w> im going to say version 18.04.4 lts
<tomreyn> kryten: hmm i can't seem to trigger any 500's also right now. and the site is unusually fast, too.
<tomreyn> xu-help27w: so is this a proper installation you wrote to a usb stick or is it an installer image written to a usb stick?
<xu-help27w> i downloaded the .iso and then wrote it to the usb
<tomreyn> i see. you'll better install properly then.
<xu-help27w> why isn't that properly?
<xu-help27w> i used disk image writer
<tomreyn> it's stuck on the kernel version it was on when it released. software updates only "install" to a RAM disk. if you run out of RAM the file system becomes unreliable.
<xu-help27w> what does that mean?
<tomreyn> that you should install properly
<xu-help27w> my bootable usb has been made incorrectly or I need to dive in and just install to the hard drive?
<tomreyn> you should use the installer usb stick you created to install to the hard disk or some other (may be removable) storage which you'll then boot off
<ball> Ah if only it would fit on an Iomega Zip disk! ;-)
<xu-help27w> even this computer isn't old enough for a zip drive
<xu-help27w> im booting from usb now. Should I restart to install, or can I use the option from within xubuntu?
<ball> xu-help27w: Does the computer have a hard disk or SSD that you don't mind wiping?
<ball> (no document files on it)
<ball> (no photos or important software?)
<xu-help27w> I was hoping to test that linux was working for me before committing to wipe
<xu-help27w> can i upload images here?
<tomreyn> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<xu-help27w> no, I want to show you a connector on the laptop so you can tell me what it does so I can find out if i'm correct
<ball> I think my installation's nearly done!
<tomreyn> so take a photo and uploasd it and post the link to where you uploaded it
 * ball predicts it's the laptop's belly button.
<tomreyn> running    journalctl -b | grep DMI:    should report which laptop model and firmware you have there
<ball> This computer sort of needs a case.
<tomreyn> looks like you just made a case for a case.
<tomreyn> now get the ball rolling, ball.
<xu-help27w> https://imgur.com/a/IlCLytT
<ball> tomreyn: Can't afford it.
<xu-help27w> sorry for the delay, computers and i are not friends currently
<xu-help27w> what's the one on the left?
<ball> Line in?
<ball> Might be line out, let me check.
<xu-help27w> what kind of line?
<tomreyn> audio
<tomreyn> all of these three are about audio
<ball> 1V peak-peak analogue audio.
<ball> the headphone jack apparently also supports digital out, perhaps optical.
<ball> (check the manual)
<xu-help27w> ugh, I was hoping i could use it to connect my webcam, which has RCA cables
<ball> xu-help27w: None of these are video.
<xu-help27w> ah crap!
<ball> I'm told blue is line in.
<ball> Green is supposedly line out but I've seen it used more for headphone and speaker jacks (same concept but different Voltage levels)
<ball> For a camera with composite video output, you'd need a video capture card/device with composite video in.
<ball> What sort of camera is it?
<ball> The video capture device is likely to cost more than a replacement camera unless you have very special camera needs.
<ball> (e.g. microscope, night vision, CCTV etc.)
<ball> Does your camera have a microphone built in?
<xu-help27w> similar to this one https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0017HRO36?tag=httpwwwfuadph-20
<xu-help27w> yes, it has a microphone
<xu-help27w> colour and ir
<xu-help27w> you can get cheap video capture things, but not tomorrow. I had hoped to bypass by using another laptop
<xu-help27w> but wrong connectors ;(
 * ball waits for the page to load...
<ball> ...and waits...
<ali1234> analog usb video capture is very cheap
<ball> ali1234: I have one beside me but that's PCI iirc.
<ball> Not sure how well it performs.
<xu-help27w> from an actual store, or just when buying online? I've been quoted $50cad
<ali1234> china special on ebay will cost you about 10 dollars
<xu-help27w> but can't have it tomorrow
<ali1234> analog capture is always rubbish though
<ball> ali1234: Sometimes it's intentionally rubbish though.
<ball> Still, you'd plug the yellow cable into your video capture interface and the white one into the left channel channel of the blue connector.
<ball> ...and I think the red there is just to power the camera.
<ali1234> no
<ball> You'd need some video capture software.
<ball> slickymaster: no what?
<ali1234> yellow is composite video, red and white are stereo audio
<ball> ali1234: The red shown isn't an RCA jack.
<ball> ...and I doubt it has a stereo mic.
<ball> rca plug*
<ali1234> well then, don't try to plug it into a standard capture card
<ball> ali1234: No, that's probably a DC barrel connector
<ball> (to power the camera)
<xu-help27w> red is power
 * ball nods
 * ball tries to remember the EIA/CCIR mono standards...
<ali1234> https://www.amazon.ca/Capture-Device-Adapter-Converter-Support/dp/B00S7ZELXC/ref=sr_1_14?keywords=usb+video+capture&qid=1586761067&sr=8-14
<ball> xu-help27w: What country are you in?
<xu-help27w> canada
<ali1234> the same one is $5 on aliexpress
<ali1234> (USD)
<ball> ali1234: How much is a 400-line USB video capture thinggy these days?
<ali1234> what do you mean by 400 line?
<ball> ali1234: Captures both fields and presents the computer with one 400-line image per frame (30 per second)
<ball> Years ago, cheaper models captures one field and threw the other away, resulting in 200-line scans.
<ball> Hopefully those are no longer a thing.
<ali1234> seems pointles, it would just be doing nothing for one field... probably a USB bandwidth limitation
<ball> ...that and it saved having to buffer both fields.
<ali1234> i dont know of any that can do true framegrabbing except the domesday duplicator, that costs about $500 and you have to build it yourself
 * ball is on the Domesday Discs :-)
<xu-help27w> well i'm feeling defeated. thanks for all your help, i'm going to go and cry myself to sleep now
<ball> CCIR System M.
<ball> xu-help27w: We're not done with you yet.
<ball> ;-)
<ball> ali1234: Have you seen any USB 3 video capture devices or are they all USB 2?
<ali1234> yeah, domesday duplicator
<ali1234> but really that is just a high speed daq
<ball> To install a .deb file on Xubuntu, would I just double-click it and follow the software centre's prompts?
 * ball tries it.
<tomreyn> ideally you'd rather look for an apt repository that's compatible to your xubuntu release and provides this package, and use this repository, so you'll have an upgrade path.
 * ball nods
<ball> In this case I don't think that was an option but that's ok, it worked.
<ball> Handy to know for future reference though.
<tomreyn> you can also    apt install /path/to/packagefile.deb
<ball> Thanks tomreyn
<xu-help83w> Hi everzbodz
<victor55> Hello is someone here for help please?
<TDO|Denton> Um depends on the problem :)
<diogenes_> !ask | victor55
<ubottu> victor55: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TDO|Denton> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<TDO|Denton> Oh yeah, I need such a msg for my channel on QuakeNet. ;-)
<victor55> I got a slow boot up time. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nvQdQQyV5c/ What should i do ?
<diogenes_> victor55, to disable postresql sevices.
<victor55> How to disable them please?
<diogenes_> victor55, sudo systemctl disable postgresql@9.3-main && sudo systemctl disable postgresql@9.5-main && sudo systemctl disable postgresql@10-main && sudo systemctl mask postgresql@9.3-main && sudo systemctl mask postgresql@9.5-main && sudo systemctl mask postgresql@10-main
<diogenes_> all in once command.
<victor55> Created symlink /etc/systemd/system/postgresql@9.3-main.service → /dev/null.Created symlink /etc/systemd/system/postgresql@9.5-main.service → /dev/null.Created symlink /etc/systemd/system/postgresql@10-main.service → /dev/null.
<victor55> Is it ok for you ?
<diogenes_> looks good reboot.
<TDO|Denton> Um. Why was the service active in the first place?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> postgresql is a database server. it's not installed by default, so *someone* must have installed it (maybe you?).
<tomreyn> <victor55> Yes maybe a long time ago
<tomreyn> ^ from #lubuntu, where they x posted to
<TDO|Denton> oh I see. thx
<xubuntu-new-user> Hi
<diogenes_> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<TDO|Denton> ?
<diogenes_> !?
<TDO|Denton> :)
<xubuntu-new-user> what is system requirments for xubuntu ?
<diogenes_> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with !Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at https://xubuntu.org/ - To install the Xubuntu environment from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^ » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !xubuntu-channels
<diogenes_> !requirements
<ubottu> The hardware requirements for Xubuntu can be found at http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<diogenes_> or here: https://xubuntu.org/requirements/
<xubuntu-new-user> will it run faster than kubuntu with kde ?
<xubuntu-new-user> in same laptop
<diogenes_> absolutely
<xubuntu-new-user> what about softwares ?
<xubuntu-new-user> is the software publication is the same as kubuntu, ubuntu ?
<kryten> xubuntu-new-user: All Ubuntu flavors share the same software repositories, so yes.
<xubuntu-new-user> how can I check if there is full translation of the dekstop to my local language ?
<kryten> Depends a bit on which one that is exactly, but every one could technically be tested on a Live medium (installation image).
<Suz> Hello everyone, I'm trying to find out which services to disable (which wouldn't cause any problems) after "systemd-analyze blame" to find out why my laptop is so slow to boot. Can I share it with you to guide me please?
<Suz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QSjR4wP5Mv/
<brainwash> Suz: try "systemd-analyze critical-chain"
<Suz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hrpdQFnSch/
<brainwash>                       └─dev-zram3.swap @56.743s
<brainwash>                         └─systemd-journald.socket @6.170s
<brainwash> bug 1781746
<ubottu> bug 1781746 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] Slow startup with zram-config installed (/dev/zram0) or encrypted swap" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1781746
<Suz> what should i do please?
<Suz> Xubuntu 18.04.3
<Suz> I'm a beginner... And I don't want to do something wrong.
<brainwash> not sure
<brainwash> I did not read the bug report
<brainwash> your system is probably up-to-date
<Suz> off course
<Suz> of*
<brainwash> what does "apt policy initramfs-tools" return?
<brainwash> it will show you the installed package version
<Suz> bionic...
<Suz> 0.130ubuntu3.9
<Suz> I'm back
<Suz> ?
<Suz> i was disconnected
<brainwash> the version is the correct one
<brainwash> and the linked bug report is marked as fixed
<Suz> ? I don't understand
<Suz> I don't know understand how to fix it even it is marked as fixed.
<brainwash> the obvious thing to do is to uninstall zram-config and see if that helps
<Suz> ok thanks
<Suz> can you give the link of the bug again please
<brainwash> bug 1781746
<ubottu> bug 1781746 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu Bionic) "[SRU] Slow startup with zram-config installed (/dev/zram0) or encrypted swap" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1781746
<brainwash> !info zram-config
<ubottu> zram-config (source: zram-config): Upstart job to enable zram support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5 (bionic), package size 4 kB, installed size 54 kB
<Suz> if i delete zram-config it will bug?
<brainwash> no idea
<brainwash> and no idea why you have it installed in the first place
<brainwash> I don't think it's part of a default installation
<brainwash> to make sure you could ask in #ubuntu
<tomreyn> zram-config is in universe, certainly not installed by default
<kryten> Heh, comparing the two initial pastes from here and #lubuntu where they crossposted to, its obvious they doctored the output to say "xubuntu" and "lubuntu" respectively - the latter of which zram-config is indeed installed on by default.  Just the timing of both the pastes and the postings is actually the other way around. >_>
<TheCoolest[m]> Hey, I'm having issues with WiFi.
<TheCoolest[m]> While it shows connected, the internet cuts out randomly until I disconnect and reconnect. This is not an issue on any other device of mine.
<TheCoolest[m]> Also I use Privoxy and I don't know if that could have something to do with it
<TheCoolest[m]> I think I've narrowed it down to ath10k firmware but I'm confused at any ways I find for trying to fix it
#xubuntu 2020-04-14
<n-iCe> ok i'm configuratig my laptop to not go to sleep mode or to lock screen
<n-iCe> but it does not care
<n-iCe> is doing it
<n-iCe> any idea
<xu-help50w> Hi there guys! I'm having a hard time installing Discord on Linux. When I run the executable, Wine shows an error copying from from Z:\ to C:\ drive. Has anyone encountered this issue before?
<Andrio> Can't you run it natively?
<diogenes_> xu-help50w, no need to install it, you can use it in your browser.
<xu-help50w> You're absolutely right diogenes_, and there is a native client, but...
<xu-help50w> Discord Games only work on the Windows client.
<xu-help50w> And this game I want to play is only available through Discord(I assume they have some kind of exclusivity contract or so).
<Andrio> ah...
<xu-help50w> Uh... it's complicated.
<diogenes_> xu-help50w, maybe it's some user agent tryckery because they do this kind of crap not supporting the web cam on firefox unless you change the UA and make it think it's google chrome.
<xu-help50w> I hoped it was just that, but it doesn't work on the browser. It specifically tells you to use the "PC app", and on the native client you get:
<xu-help50w> Unavailable for Linux
<xu-help50w> "Discord does not yet support Linux for games. You can still purchase it and play on supported operating systems.
<diogenes_> xu-help50w, what wine version?
<xu-help50w> So I hoped that by installing the Windows client I could trick it.
<xu-help50w> Hmm, le'me check.
<xu-help50w> Wine 3.0
<diogenes_> xu-help50w, that's a really old version, try 4.0.
<xu-help50w> Ah, alright. I'll check it out.
<xu-help50w> Uh.. I'm getting broken packages. I guess I'll have to remove everything and retry again.
<diogenes_> xu-help50w, or use playonlinux, there should be snapshots.
<xu-help50w> I tried it as well, but it kept installing like forever.
<xu-help50w> Ah, broken packages. How does one fix that? I've tried this, but to no avail: https://www.rosehosting.com/blog/how-to-fix-broken-packages-on-ubuntu-16-04-and-debian-9/
<diogenes_> xu-help50w, https://phoenixnap.com/kb/how-to-install-wine-on-ubuntu
<xu-help50w> Thanks! Btw, do I need the 32 bit version as well?
<xu-help50w> I'm not planning on running any 32bit application for now.
<diogenes_> absolutely 32 is required.
<xu-help50w> Aight.
<xu-help50w> I managed to install the 64 bit version, but it didn't change anything with the 32 bit.
<xu-help50w> When I do wine --version it shows: wine: '/home/username/.wine' is a 64-bit installation, it cannot be used with a 32-bit wineserver.
<diogenes_> xu-help50w, it means you've only installed 32bit wine.
<xu-help50w> wine64 is already the newest version (3.0-1ubuntu1).
<xu-help50w> I feel pretty confused.
<diogenes_> try to remove /home/username/.wine
<xu-help50w> Done.
<diogenes_> now wine --version should not give you the error.
<xu-help50w> Right! It is on 3.6
<diogenes_> still no 4.0.
<xu-help50w> Yes, that's the strange part.
<xu-help50w> Ah drat. I need to get it from the WineHQ repo.
<diogenes_> try also asking in #winehq or even compile it.
<diogenes_> yes winehq repo.
<xu-help50w> Ah, this is the issue I was having: The following packages have unmet dependencies: winehq-stable : Depends: wine-stable (= 5.0.0~bionic)E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.andre@Latitude:~$
<diogenes_> xu-help50w, maybe get xubuntu 19.10, afaik it has 4.0.
<diogenes_> !info wine
<ubottu> Package wine does not exist in bionic
<xu-help50w> In order to install 19.10, do I need to wipe the old install?
<diogenes_> you can upgrade but i prefer fresh install.
<diogenes_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<xu-help50w> Aight, thanks!
<diogenes_> np
<mrboombastic> hi all
<mrboombastic> does it kill you people to say something back...?
<beun> hi all
<diogenes_> !hi | beun
<ubottu> beun: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<beun> my laptop got stuck in XFCE
<diogenes_> beun, what do you mean?
<beun> as it is booting into XFCE I got a black screen with a grey bar which can be considered as the bar where it is supposed to as for a password
<diogenes_> beun, what xubuntu version and how long you been having this issue for?
<beun> than I got stuck
<beun> 18.04 or something
<diogenes_> beun, when you reach that grey bar hit ctrl+alt+f3
<diogenes_> login with your credentials and run: startxfce4
<beun> ok, thanks
<beun> in textmode?
<diogenes_> yes
<beun> thanks
<beun> do I do that?
<Noboru55> Hello
<diogenes_> hi
<Noboru55> diogenes_ o/
<Noboru55> i just changed the kernel 4.15 to use in xubuntu 19.10
<Noboru55> and it got faster as it was in 18.04
<Noboru55> why the kernel 5 is ... turn the xubuntu slow
<Noboru55> afraid of upgrade to the xubuntu 20 and it change my kernel to some newer
<diogenes_> Noboru55, 20 is not out yet.
<Noboru55> yes :)
<Noboru55> 23 i guess
<beun> can anyone tell me how to get in textmode?
<diogenes_> bodiccea, <diogenes_> beun, when you reach that grey bar hit ctrl+alt+f3
<diogenes_> sorry beun
<beun> good, thanks
<Noboru55> i cannot install chromium-browser without snap, it install by itself
<beun> install Chrome
<beun> I did
<Noboru55> :)
<diogenes_> Noboru55, because chromium is a snap now.
<Noboru55> it is weird to use apt and sometimes snap
<Noboru55> is snap dying?
<Noboru55> ops, apt
<Noboru55> =/
<beun> I run FerenOS on my desktop
<beun> lots better!
<diogenes_> on Ubuntu maybe but not on Debian.
<beun> has Chromium already installed
<Noboru55> ah let me ask
<Noboru55> is it possible to install ubuntu Core on laptop ?
<beun> dunno
<Noboru55> i was reading it is not possible, but.. with some hacking maybe
<beun> I'm a rookie
<beun> I'm half Windows half Linux user
<beun> I run Windows for gaming and Linux for the more serious stuff
<Noboru55> but linux runs steam too
<beun> yeah, but for most of the Windows games: it sucks on Linux
<Noboru55> i see
<beun> Red Alert is one the games that runs smoothly on Linux
<beun> Noboru: try FerenOS!
<beun> is Ubuntu/Debian based
<Noboru55> beun maybe later, i just back to xubuntu
<beun> sure
<Noboru55> now i discovered the kernel 4.15 is better to my hardware.. so its nice for while
<Noboru55> beun looks nice the ferenOs
<Noboru55> i am reading about it
<zaphodb777> Quick question: If I install the 20.04 beta, will it roll automatically into the 20.04 release version?
<zaphodb777> (And howdy from Wyoming!)
<Noboru55> hello, someone can tell me what is the native mail client on xubuntu 19.10?
<Noboru55> thunderbird i guess
<xu-help21w> I have an issue with my host OS not automounting any USB drives.  I have a pretty good list of troubleshooting details
<xu-help21w> # HOST OShercules@gilgamesh:~$ cat /etc/os-releaseNAME="Ubuntu"VERSION="18.04.4 LTS (Bionic Beaver)"ID=ubuntuID_LIKE=debianPRETTY_NAME="Ubuntu 18.04.4
<xu-help21w> LTS"VERSION_ID="18.04"HOME_URL="https://www.ubuntu.com/"SUPPORT_URL="https://help.ubuntu.com/"BUG_REPORT_URL="https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/"PRIVACY_POLICY_URL="https://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/privacy-policy"VERSION_CODENAME=bionicUBUNTU_CODENAME=bionichercules@gilgamesh:~$ uname -aLinux gilgamesh 4.4.0-91-generic #114-Ubuntu
<xu-help21w> SMP Tue Aug 8 11:56:56 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linuxhercules@gilgamesh:~$ lsusbBus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hubBus 007 Device 003: ID 040b:2000 Weltrend Semiconductor Bus 007 Device 002: ID 0461:4d46 Primax Electronics, Ltd Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0781:5575 SanDisk Corp. T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=04
<xu-help21w> Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=480 MxCh= 0D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1P:  Vendor=0781 ProdID=5575 Rev=02.01S:  Manufacturer=SanDiskS:  Product=Cruzer GlideS:  SerialNumber=20044318311149D22345C:  #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=200mAI:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=(none)hercules@gilgamesh:~$ lsblkNAME
<xu-help21w> MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINTsda      8:0    0 111.8G  0 disk └─sda1   8:1    0 111.8G  0 part /sdb      8:16   0 223.6G  0 disk /media/herculessr0     11:0    1  1024M  0 rom# I have two physical drives in my computer# It normailly would show sdc if the usb# was connected.#dmesg first line diconnect, rest is when connected[ 1222.351020]
<xu-help21w> usb 1-5: USB disconnect, device number 3[ 1229.706086] usb 1-5: new high-speed USB device number 4 using ehci-pci[ 1229.839099] usb 1-5: New USB device found, idVendor=0781, idProduct=5575[ 1229.839107] usb 1-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3[ 1229.839112] usb 1-5: Product: Cruzer Glide[ 1229.839116] usb 1-5: Manufacturer:
<zaphodb777> It's been 2 hours, not sure if it has scrolled off any screen, so I will ask again...(Because I really want to get on the 20.04 train now!)
<zaphodb777> Quick question: If I install the 20.04 beta, will it roll automatically into the 20.04 release version?
<Unit193> zaphodb777: At this point there shouldn't be any changes that would end up making the final result different.  There technically could be, but yeah as long as you upgrade you should be fine.
<zaphodb777> Cool! And thanks!
<zaphodb777> Have a 16GB Panasonic CF-31, and a fresh 500GB Samsung 860 EVO waiting for it.
#xubuntu 2020-04-15
<Noboru55> Hello, why the mouse appearance change inside the chromium-browser?
<Noboru55> it only happens when the mouse is working on chromium.
<SiggiAZE> accept
<SiggiAZE> good evening
<SiggiAZE> @ll
#xubuntu 2020-04-16
<xu-help14w> new to xubuntu just installed onto an older laptop.  it boots up super slow but works fine once it is up other than missing some drivers.  I am guessing it is trying to load items which are incompatible.  I also need to install drivers.  is there a starter guide I should be reading first before jumping into here?
<JeffG> I am having an issue getting my wireless adapter working.  I went into settings and to additional drivers, it does find my card, says it is not working, i try to activate it but it still is not working.
<JeffG> i am trying to figure out how to install the ndisgtk so i can run the windows drivers for my broadcam wifi adapter
<JeffG> the directions I am finding online it not working.
<well_laid_lawn> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<JeffG> thank you.
<rafiii> good morning everyone, I have a question regarding the close button in gtk3 applications with csd.
<rafiii> when maximized, there are pixels between the close button and the border of the screen, meaning that I can't close the application with the top right pixel
<rafiii> for example firefox : with the titlebar i can move the mouse to the top right and close the app, without the titlebar I have to aim for the button
<rafiii> do you know what I could change in the greybird theme to remove the padding between the button and the border or my screen?
<brainwash> rafiii: does that only happen with Greybird?
<rafiii> no, that's also the case with adwaita, but greybird is the theme I use (the one selected by default on xubuntu)
<brainwash> my guess would be that it needs to be tweaked via the firefox userchrome.css
<rafiii> do you know where i can find this file?
<Hamilton> Xubuntu 20.04 comes in july? or later?
<brainwash> rafiii: https://askubuntu.com/a/1035448
<brainwash> rafiii: you have to create it manually
<brainwash> Hamilton: 04 stands for April
<Hamilton> brainwash, so 2 weeks from now max?
<brainwash> !20.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<rafiii> brainwash : thank you i'll check it out, but that's also the case for all gtk3 csd apps (firefox was just the exemple)
<brainwash> well, you did not mention that initially
<Hamilton> brainwash, Doen't Xfce team need more time after upstream Ubuntu release?
<brainwash> Hamilton: what?
<Hamilton> brainwash, I mean original Ubuntu 20.04 will get released on april but what about Xubuntu? don't they need to test it?
<brainwash> obviously
<Hamilton> So it will be later than april
<brainwash> no
<brainwash> testing was done and is still done now
<brainwash> ubuntu and xubuntu are developed in parallel
<Hamilton> :)
<brainwash> Xubuntu is Ubuntu, but with a customized Xfce desktop environment
<brainwash> the base is the same
<brainwash> so I don't quite understand why Xubuntu would need extra time
<xubart> Hello, trying xubuntu 20.04, however the language support doesn't seem to support multiple user interface language, ui is english, but cannot change into local language for account of my kid. Any idea ?
<diogenes_> xubart, is 20.04 released yet?
<xubart> diagones_ using the beta version but pretty stable, found the language issue, should be set in the login screen :-)
<xu-help11w> hello
<xu-help11w> i have xubuntu 19 installed
<xu-help11w> the time and date is showing correct but in arabic language
<xu-help11w> i want to change the unit and time to english format
<jonzen> 20.04   whats the deal with being forced to use snapd    what if i dont want snaps   what if im use to knowing exactly where things are    how do i end this snapd garbage
<jonzen> been using xubuntu since the inception of that unity desktop garbage
<jonzen> and xubuntu is really starting to get on my nerves
<jonzen> what was broken with deb paks
<jonzen> pls  some1 give some light to being forced to use this garbage
<jonzen> i uninstalled snapd    then tried t install chromium again and ill be damned if it didmnt want to install snapd 1st
<jonzen> this is crap
<jonzen> programs installed with snapd are slow as hell
<jonzen> why do i have 8 proc's at 3.2 if you are gonna purposely slow it down
<jonzen> ne1   cant ne1 tell me how to get rid of this crap
<jonzen> figures    maybe tell me the logic with forcing it on us
<diogenes_> jonzen, send a letter to mad Mark.
<jonzen> who is mad mark
<jonzen> i just cant stand this   u expect crp like thgis from winblows   its why most of us quit them
<diogenes_> Mark Shuttleworth
<jonzen> lol
<jonzen> yeah  like he is gonna care
<diogenes_> he is paying so he demands.
<jonzen> hmmm    i think ill just switch to manjaro
#xubuntu 2020-04-17
<ball> Can I ask Xubuntu for the CPU temperature?
<Bashing-om> ball: Maybe, what shows ' cat /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp ' ?
<ball> cat: /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp: No such file or directory
<Bashing-om> ball: :( will take one smarter than I - My result " sysop@x1804mini:~$ cat /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone0/temp >> 29500 " .
<ball> Perhaps I don't have a sensor for it.
<Bashing-om> ball: debian: 'inxi -s ' give you the temps ?
<ball> That works!
<ball> System Temperatures: cpu: 26.0 C mobo: N/A
<ball> Thanks!
<Bashing-om> ball: :D
<ball> Hello guiverc
<guiverc> G'day ball :)
<xu-help56w> i dont understand
<Bashing-om> xu-help56w: So many things beyond my comprehension also - but maybe I can help you understand ?
<zzjfhdjnijyfdfnx> hello
<zzjfhdjnijyfdfnx> I have installed the latest build of Xubuntu and then Spotify, but it don work as intended. White screen of frozen, yet clicable, interface. Any kwon fix or workaround?
<zzjfhdjnijyfdfnx> ok nobody uses spotify
<gnrp> zzjfhdjnijyfdfnx: I guess that's a spotify problem
<gnrp> when you run it from the shell, you can maybe see error output
<zzjfhdjnijyfdfnx> no errors from the shell
<gnrp> but you should rather report the error to spotify than to xubuntu. Without an error indication nor source code, it is barely reproducible
<zzjfhdjnijyfdfnx> it appears to be a permission problem
<zzjfhdjnijyfdfnx> on the software catalog I found two disabled permissions
<zzjfhdjnijyfdfnx> maybe the way the systems installs this package (something called snap )
<gnrp> hm, I am not aware of a permission system, but I never used the software catalog (guess you are talking about the gui client?)
<zzjfhdjnijyfdfnx> yes
<zzjfhdjnijyfdfnx> the software center now shows a series of software from third parties like android or ios do
<zzjfhdjnijyfdfnx> but never asked for permissions
<zzjfhdjnijyfdfnx> I will try the debian package to see if it has less problems
<xu-help10w> Hello, I have a brand new computer that I'd quite like to get up and running today. I prefer to use the latest version of xubuntu rather than the LTS. My question is if I get the 20.04 beta will it upgrade itself to 20.04 when that's ready or are you likely to release a 20.04 version that should be reinstalled from scratch? Thanks for your time
<diogenes_> xu-help10w, i'd rather wait the official release, you said you don't want LTS but 20.04 is LTS and yes beta should upgrade to final release same as 19.10.
<xu-help10w> oh im happy to get the lts if its the latest! didnr realise 20.04 was the lts
<xu-help10w> hmm well I'm really not sure what I'm going to do. I could install 19.10 and let it upgrade, I've never tried to upgrade an OS before I've always preferred a fresh install, but eh....I don't know maybe that's the best idea
<diogenes_> xu-help10w, i always do fresh installs, no upgrades, that's probably why i have no gray hair  (almost).
<xu-help10w> I guess I can wait its only 6 days isn't it? Bad timing on my part really but needs must when you get water damage :(
<xu-help10w> I can check out what windows 10 is like for a week I guess, thanks for your help :)
<Guest24457> Hi. I'm trying to install xubuntu 18.04 on an old Acer Aspire laptop. The installation is stalling in the "copying files" process. I'm seeing "Processes still around after SIGKILL. Ignoring" with the systemd-journald service. Is there any advice for troubleshooting this?
<diogenes_> Guest24457, tell us more about setup, partitioning, UEFI/BIOS, HDD/SSD, what OS was there before.
<Guest24457> Hi. I had Vista on there but have deleted all the partitions for xubuntu. I've followed the set up process to create the partitions. I have a 250g SSD.
<Guest24457> The laptop has 2gig RAM and 1.4 Ghz CPU. I've created a USB bootable image using Rufus 3.9
<diogenes_> Guest24457, you pick automatic partitioning?
<Guest24457> yes
<diogenes_> Guest24457, maybe something is bad with SSD.
<Guest24457> The xubuntu test image runs fine - no issues
<Guest24457> Is there anything I can do to check the SSD?
<diogenes_> Guest24457, yes, in menu look for disks.
<Guest24457> ok. Which menu is this? The installation process or during the try-ubuntu session?
<diogenes_> yes try session.
<Guest24457> ok will do. Thanks for your help
<diogenes_> no problems.
<shaban238> hello. any idea why im getting this: https://postimg.cc/c6Hb4RX6
<well_laid_lawn> shaban238:  that seems pretty straightforward - what about it confuuses you ?
<shaban238> well_laid_lawn because i have configured the power manager to suspend laptop when i close the lid
<well_laid_lawn> on the right is a link to resolve it have you clicked that ?
<shaban238> yes i did. and after that i went to power manager and it changed my settings. i redid it 3 times until it does not show anymore
<well_laid_lawn> ok
<xu-help40w> N: Ignoring file 'brave-browser-release-bionic.lis' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extensionE: Malformed entry 1 in list file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/brave-browser-release.list (Suite)E: The list of sources could not be read.N: Ignoring file 'brave-browser-release-bionic.lis' in directory
<xu-help40w> '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extensionE: Malformed entry 1 in list file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/brave-browser-release.list (Suite)E: The list of sources could not be read.
<xu-help40w> hello every body please help me i was trying to install brave and this is what i get
<Unit193> Can you ls -l /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  ?
<xu-help40w> total 24-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 142 Pri 17 14:04 alexlarsson-ubuntu-flatpak-bionic.list-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 142 Pri 17 14:04 alexlarsson-ubuntu-flatpak-bionic.list.save-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  74 Pri 18 00:51 brave-browser-beta.list-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  77 Pri 18 01:15 brave-browser-release-bionic.lis-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  77 Pri 18 00:38
<xu-help40w> brave-browser-release.list-rw------- 1 root root  75 Pri 18 01:12 brave-browser-release-.list.save
<xu-help40w> im also gettin a red mark for the error on notification
<xu-help40w> i dont know if i can send here screenshot
<xu-help40w> !
#xubuntu 2020-04-18
<Unit193> Yeah, you saved the file as 'file.lis', it needs to be 'file.list'
<xu-help40w> sorry i dont understand very well
<xu-help40w> sudo apt install apt-transport-https curlcurl -s https://brave-browser-apt-release.s3.brave.com/brave-core.asc | sudo apt-key --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/brave-browser-release.gpg add -echo "deb [arch=amd64] https://brave-browser-apt-release.s3.brave.com/ stable main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/brave-browser-release.listsudo apt
<xu-help40w> updatesudo apt install brave-browser
<xu-help40w> which of these comand you thing is wrong
<xu-help40w> sudo apt install apt-transport-https curl
<xu-help40w> or
<xu-help40w> curl -s https://brave-browser-apt-release.s3.brave.com/brave-core.asc | sudo apt-key --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/brave-browser-release.gpg add -
<xu-help40w> or
<xu-help40w> echo "deb [arch=amd64] https://brave-browser-apt-release.s3.brave.com/ stable main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/brave-browser-release.list
<lovelinux> Hello, I use xubuntu18.04 on a laptop and have a problem with my wireless mouse. In some periods it freezes at a position and the jumps to a new indicted position. In such cases I move the mouse with the touchpad, which is less comfortable. Is this a known issue? regards
<xu-help73w> hello every body
<xu-help73w> yesterday late i tried to install brave browser
<xu-help73w> and i got some errors
<diogenes_> xu-help73w, xubuntu version, how you installed and the error.
<xu-help73w> yes im on xubuntu
<xu-help73w> sudo apt install apt-transport-https curl
<xu-help73w> and i got this on terminal
<xu-help73w> N: Ignoring file 'brave-browser-release-bionic.lis' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extensionE: Malformed entry 1 in list file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/brave-browser-release.list (Suite)E: The list of sources could not be read.N: Ignoring file 'brave-browser-release-bionic.lis' in directory
<xu-help73w> '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extensionE: Malformed entry 1 in list file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/brave-browser-release.list (Suite)E: The list of sources could not be read.
<xu-help73w> also im havin  a !red on notification showing me that i have errors
<brainwash> shouldn't it be ".list"?
<diogenes_> ^^^^
<xu-help73w> well im new to linux
<xu-help73w> =( >.<
<xu-help73w> can it be undone
<xu-help73w> is there any command
<brainwash> sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.d/brave-browser-release-bionic.lis /etc/apt/sources.list.d/brave-browser-release-bionic.list
<xu-help73w> so i can undo and after make install
<brainwash> make install?
<xu-help73w> of brave again
<brainwash> no idea what you are doing
<xu-help73w> i did put this comand that u gave me
<brainwash> I told you how to rename the source file
<xu-help73w> until now nothing happen
<brainwash> but there is another problem with /etc/apt/sources.list.d/brave-browser-release.list
<brainwash> "Malformed entry 1"
<xu-help73w> how can i fix this
<brainwash> the easiest way to install Brave Browser would be via snap
<brainwash> https://snapcraft.io/install/brave/ubuntu
<brainwash> your approach is the PPA route, but apparently there is something strange going on (user error?)
<xu-help73w> ok i will try now
<xu-help73w> now even snap i cant install
<xu-help73w> same i get malformed
<brainwash> you would need to remove those list files
<xu-help73w> how can i do that please
<brainwash> and why did you run "sudo apt install snapd"?
<brainwash> cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<xu-help73w> because that is said to this link u sent before som minutes
<brainwash> sudo rm blabla.list
<brainwash> you did not read the text on the left side?
<xu-help73w> which one
<brainwash> "If you’re running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) or later, including Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver), Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) and Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo), you don’t need to do anything. Snap is already installed and ready to go."
<brainwash> no big deal anyway
<xu-help73w> im runing 18 04
<brainwash> it just shows that you did no pay attention to what you were doing
<xu-help73w> and i dont see snap anywhere i have only software
<xu-help73w> and there i installed oother apps
<brainwash> sudo snap install brave
<brainwash> snap is a command
<brainwash> like apt
<xu-help73w> ok can i try now
<brainwash> you should be able to find Brave in software also
<brainwash> no clue why you didn't
<xu-help73w> thank you my man
<xu-help73w> its done
<xu-help73w> one more thing please
<xu-help73w> how can i clear that error notification
<brainwash> cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<brainwash> sudo rm blabla.list
<brainwash> be sure to only remove file that you don't need anymore
<xu-help73w> rm: cannot remove 'blabla.list': No such file or directory
<diogenes_> lol
<diogenes_> xu-help73w, run in terminal: ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d | nc termbin.com 9999
<xu-help73w> X)  u r brainwashin mu xubuntu know i guess'=D
<diogenes_> you gonna get a link in the terminal, paste the link in here.
<xu-help73w> ok its showing me a list of
<xu-help73w> alexlarsson-ubuntu-flatpak-bionic.listalexlarsson-ubuntu-flatpak-bionic.list.savebrave-browser-beta.listbrave-browser-release-bionic.listbrave-browser-release.listbrave-browser-release-.list.save
<diogenes_> xu-help73w, ok now run this command in terminal: sudo rm brave-browser-beta.list brave-browser-release-bionic.list brave-browser-release.list brave-browser-release-.list.save
<xu-help73w> rm: cannot remove 'brave-browser-beta.list': No such file or directoryrm: cannot remove 'brave-browser-release-bionic.list': No such file or directoryrm: cannot remove 'brave-browser-release.list': No such file or directoryrm: cannot remove 'brave-browser-release-.list.save': No such file or directory
<diogenes_> xu-help73w, ok, the first command you have to run is:
<diogenes_> cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<diogenes_> the second command is:
<diogenes_> sudo rm brave-browser-beta.list brave-browser-release-bionic.list brave-browser-release.list brave-browser-release-.list.save
<diogenes_> that's it.
<xu-help73w> but the red ! notification still there
<xu-help73w> terminal is /etc/apt/sources.list.d$
<diogenes_> xu-help73w, can you read carefully and run the exact command? ok one last time, run the entire full command in terminal, this is the command:
<diogenes_>  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d | nc termbin.com 9999
<diogenes_> after you hit enter, you gonna see a link in terminal, share the link here in the chat.
<xu-help73w> alexlarsson-ubuntu-flatpak-bionic.listalexlarsson-ubuntu-flatpak-bionic.list.save
<xu-help73w> i think that everything is ok now
<diogenes_> you still didn't do what i asked :(
<xu-help73w> this is the list that i get
<xu-help73w> on the link generated
<diogenes_> and i asked for the link itself.
<xu-help73w> https://termbin.com/cdtj
<diogenes_> ok now run: sudo apt update
<xu-help73w> i think it downloaded many things
<diogenes_> do you see the error there?
<xu-help73w> Reading package lists... DoneBuilding dependency tree       Reading state information... Done1 package can be upgraded. Run 'apt list --upgradable' to see it
<xu-help73w> no errors
<diogenes_> ok then all is good.
<xu-help73w> many many thanks diogenes
<xu-help73w> (y)
<diogenes_> you're welcome.
#xubuntu 2020-04-19
<Guest_25> Hi! I'm new to Xubuntu and i've already installed it to my computer but I'm getting an error when I try to open it
<Guest_25> it says failed to open the medium
<Guest_25> here's the Details The given path '{f698c892-c97e-4b54-a245-58ed7d807c0e}' is not fully qualified.
<Guest_25> can anybody tell me what have i missed?
<diogenes_> Guest_25, i didn't quite understand what does not open?
<Guest_25> I was trying to open xubuntu inside the vm
<diogenes_> oh damn so you're talking about vm?
<diogenes_> first remove the installation iso from the storage section.
<Guest_25> it says xubuntu is inaccessible
<xu-new2> Hi
<xu-new2> hi
<xu-new2> I would like to install Xubuntu on low power pc with intel atom processor
<xu-new2> will it run fine?
